# C'est quoi ce film ? V. 3.0



## Dos Jones (18 Août 2006)

Je n'&#233;tais pas l&#224; pour monopoliser ce fil...  

C'est vrai qu'apr&#232;s 10 captures d'&#233;cran plus les quelques indices donn&#233;s si c'est pas encore trouv&#233; c'est que personne ne l'a vu &#224; part moi...  

Donc voici la r&#233;ponse !  

A voir mais pas non plus chef d'&#339;uvre du cin&#233;ma asiatique... :mouais: 

Maintenant on va profiter de ce film pour &#233;voluer vers la version 3 ou je vous donne rendez-vous avec un nouveau film qui sera, j'esp&#232;re, plus facile &#224; trouver...  

Nous y voil&#224;, je vous pr&#233;pare la suite...

Longue vie &#224; cette nouvelle version...


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Août 2006)

Juste pour dire que j'ai écrite le 2eme post de la version 3 de "c'est quoi ce film"


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Août 2006)

Je continue donc avec celui-ci et j'espère que vous serez plus performant que pour le dernier proposé dans la version V2...


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Août 2006)

Dreamcatcher 

edit: 2minutes  j'v&#233; regarder la t&#233;l&#233;


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Dreamcatcher
> 
> edit: 2minutes  j'vé regarder la télé


NAN NAN ! Tu repostes dans la foulée vu que t'as gagné  

Sinon je te bannis...


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Août 2006)

Voila voila !


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Août 2006)

Alors personne ?????


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Alors personne ?????


Si Si, j'suis là mais ta première image ne me dis rien, j'attends les 9 prochaines plus quelques indices...


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Août 2006)

Allez la deuxieme :


----------



## CRISPEACE (18 Août 2006)

non, je vois pas ...


----------



## FloMac (19 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Allez la deuxieme :
> 
> 
> http://img414.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bscap0000ev6.jpg



Garden State


----------



## Alcidnikopol (19 Août 2006)

deja ouvert que sa repart de plus belle 
cool


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Août 2006)

FloMac a dit:
			
		

> Garden State


Je viens de regarder sur Allo Ciné et je crois bien que tu as gagné...


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Août 2006)

C'est gagné il s'agissait bien de garden state !!!!!!

La deuxieme photo était elle trop simple 

C'est à toi FloMac


----------



## FloMac (19 Août 2006)




----------



## Dos Jones (20 Août 2006)

FloMac a dit:
			
		

>


Je pense &#224; "Pas de fleurs pour Algernon", que m&#234;me si c'est pas &#231;a je recommande la lecture et &#224; voir le film...


----------



## FloMac (20 Août 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Je pense à "Pas de fleurs pour Algernon", que même si c'est pas ça je recommande la lecture et à voir le film...



 et non


----------



## FloMac (20 Août 2006)




----------



## Pharmacos (21 Août 2006)

Un truc genre horloge big ben en 2122 ?     
j'ai comme l'impression que personne ne trouve


----------



## FloMac (21 Août 2006)

Un indice
Image 3






http://img429.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot21in6.jpg


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Image 1
http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/9018/screenshot25pa8.jpg

Image 2
http://img246.imageshack.us/img246/4463/screenshot11oz6.jpg


----------



## iota (21 Août 2006)

Salut.

Dark City ?

@+
iota


----------



## FloMac (21 Août 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Dark City ?
> 
> ...



Bravo Gagn&#233; !



De Alex Proyas 1998
Avec Rufus Sewell, William Hurt, Kiefer Sutherland, Jennifer Connelly, Richard O'Brien
Musique : Trevor Jones
1h35

petit succes en salle&#8230;
beaucoup on fait une comparaison avec Matrix, sorti un an apres
(d'ailleurs certains d&#233;cors de Dark City ont &#233;t&#233; r&#233;utilis&#233;s dans Matrix)
la critique est tr&#232;s partag&#233;e&#8230; pour certains c'est culte !

moi j'ai appr&#233;ci&#233;



a vous cher iota


----------



## iota (21 Août 2006)

Alors, premi&#232;re image :






@+
iota


----------



## Bison (21 Août 2006)

Hotel Rwanda.


----------



## iota (21 Août 2006)

Et non, ce n'est pas Hotel Rwanda 

@+
iota


----------



## FloMac (21 Août 2006)

La chute du faucon noir


----------



## iota (21 Août 2006)

FloMac a dit:
			
		

> La chute du faucon noir


Non plus.
Même film, autre image, autre moyen de transport :





-Image 1

@+
iota


----------



## xplisite (21 Août 2006)

c'est Lord Of War


----------



## iota (21 Août 2006)

xplisite a dit:
			
		

> c'est Lord Of War


Nous avons un gagnant  
À toi 

@+
iota


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Août 2006)

A toi xplicite


----------



## xplisite (22 Août 2006)

Bon courage a tous!!!!

Voir la pièce jointe 11643


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Août 2006)

eyes wide shot


----------



## xplisite (22 Août 2006)

Non c'est plus vieux mais aussi tordu!!!!


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Août 2006)

petite info lorsque quelqu'un propose you must mettre une autre image   
A toi la main pour le deuxième screen


----------



## xplisite (22 Août 2006)

Ok, regarde bien l'acteur!!! pour info c'est un peu comme les ripoux mais en bien plus HardCore...
Voir la pièce jointe 11644


Désolé je ne savais pas trop comment ça marché!!!!
Mais apres c'est pas facil je previens!!!


----------



## Patamach (22 Août 2006)

Bad Lieutenant de Ferrara


----------



## xplisite (22 Août 2006)

Bien joué Patamach!!!! va falloir que je trouve plus dur la prochaine fois..


----------



## Patamach (22 Août 2006)

Bon allez ... une facile.


----------



## fredintosh (22 Août 2006)

Ah &#231;a pour une fois, je sais, mais je le dirai pas (pas de film &#224; proposer, d&#233;sol&#233.

En tous cas, c'est un film absolument g&#233;nial, que j'ai eu la chance de voir en grand &#233;cran lors de sa re-sortie en 70mm. :love:


----------



## dada didouda (22 Août 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez ... une facile.



oui, plutôt facile... je ne l'ai pas vu mais ces cages à lapin sont bien sûr celles de Playtime de Jacques Tati


----------



## Patamach (22 Août 2006)

bravo
your turn


----------



## dada didouda (22 Août 2006)

d&#233;sol&#233; pour la qualit&#233; de la photo, je l'ai chop sur internet, ma capture d'&#233;cran &#233;tant momentan&#233;ment indisponible....


----------



## dada didouda (22 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Ah ça pour une fois, je sais, mais je le dirai pas (pas de film à proposer, désolé).
> 
> En tous cas, c'est un film absolument génial, que j'ai eu la chance de voir en grand écran lors de sa re-sortie en 70mm. :love:



en 70 mm ? et ça change beaucoup niveau qualité, rendu, taille de l'écran ... ?

ça a pas existé longtemps le 70 mm... j'aurais aimé en voir


----------



## fredintosh (22 Août 2006)

dada didouda a dit:
			
		

> en 70 mm ? et ça change beaucoup niveau qualité, rendu, taille de l'écran ... ?
> 
> ça a pas existé longtemps le 70 mm... j'aurais aimé en voir


C'était à L'Arlequin, à Paris... Ça fait longtemps, mais il me semble me souvenir que l'image était plus que précise, chose appréciable chez Tati. Le film en lui même a été tourné en 70 mm.


----------



## dada didouda (22 Août 2006)

Tourné en 70 mm ? c'est courageux ! mais je ne pense pas que ça a du beaucoup être fait en France vu les moyens que cela demandait. c'est plutôt les states qui l'utilisait

et voici une autre image


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Août 2006)

dada didouda a dit:
			
		

> Tourn&#233; en 70 mm ? c'est courageux ! mais je ne pense pas que &#231;a a du beaucoup &#234;tre fait en France vu les moyens que cela demandait. c'est plut&#244;t les states qui l'utilisait
> 
> et voici une autre image


Ca c'est fran&#231;ais "Amelie Jument", "La v&#233;rit&#233; si je mens..." 1 ou 2 etc...


----------



## Stargazer (22 Août 2006)

Il &#233;tait une fois le bronx !


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Août 2006)

Ibrahim et les fleurs du coran


----------



## pascalformac (23 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Ibrahim et les fleurs du coran


c'est bien la premiere fois que je vois quelqu'un qui confond Omar Sharif et Chazz Palminteri ( ou bien misteur _R... you tokin 2 mi_)


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Août 2006)

et alors


----------



## Patamach (23 Août 2006)

Ca ressemble a du Scorcese


----------



## pascalformac (23 Août 2006)

Normal , le r&#233;al et Scorcese ont souvent boss&#233; ensemble et sont dans la m&#234;me mouvance new-yorko italoche...


----------



## dada didouda (23 Août 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Il était une fois le bronx !



Un bon point pour la bergère !

Comme le dit pascalformac, ça ressemble à du Scorsese car c'est ce bon Robert qui l'a réalisé. N'est pas Scorsese qui veut, mais quelques passages du film sont agréables, malgré un scénario qui part un peu dans toutes les directions.

La première partie avec le gamin est prometteuse, mais le film accumule des clichés sur la deuxième partie et devient lassant... c'est dommage. 

à toi Stargazer !


----------



## Stargazer (23 Août 2006)

Hop hop nouvelle image et nouveau film !


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Août 2006)

Hop hop nouvelle réponse : film américain des années 60


----------



## Stargazer (23 Août 2006)

hop hop rat&#233; !


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Août 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> hop hop raté !


 
hop hop dommage !  film francais alors?


----------



## Stargazer (23 Août 2006)

Hop hop non pas fran&#231;ais !


----------



## gandalfkiller (23 Août 2006)

fritz lang M le maudit


----------



## Stargazer (23 Août 2006)

And we have a winner ! 

Bien jou&#233; &#224; ton tour !


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Août 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> And we have a winner !
> 
> Bien joué à ton tour !


 
On dit :  hop hop a ton tour !


----------



## gandalfkiller (23 Août 2006)

hop 
facile


----------



## gandalfkiller (23 Août 2006)

bon  je peux pas faire de capture ou trouver des images autres que sur le net
donc c'est vraiment facile.........
dommage.
j'avais un  bon  film  italiens bien  inconnu là.....


----------



## Patamach (23 Août 2006)

Les enchaines
Mais je laisse la main a celui qui veut.


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Août 2006)

Allez hop, une session facile!  

Un film avec plusieurs grandes stars... Donc, je vous donne volontairement des plans dont ces fameux acteurs sont absents, ou bien alors sur lesquels ils sont difficiles à reconnaître... 

Je commence par une image de ce personnage, très important dans l'histoire : 





Première image.


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Août 2006)

Le même personnage, qui malgré son jeune âge doit lutter pour survivre dans un environnement criminel. 




Deuxième image.


----------



## pascalformac (23 Août 2006)

si en plus tu racontes l'histoire , o&#249; va t on ?

( moi , dehors , je sais merci)


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Août 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> si en plus tu racontes l'histoire , où va t on ?
> 
> ( moi , dehors , je sais merci)


 Non non, reste!...  Allez, fais pas ta mauvaise tête!... 

Vers la fin du film, un bref moment de répit pour le personnage en question, avant un moment particulièrement dramatique. 





Troisième image.


----------



## iota (23 Août 2006)

Salut.

Les sentiers de la perdition ?

@+
iota


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Août 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Les sentiers de la perdition ?
> 
> ...


Bien joué!  

*Un film* que je viens de regarder en DVD, et qui n'est pas inintéressant du tout. 





C'est donc à toi de prendre la main!


----------



## iota (23 Août 2006)

OK, deux secondes que je trouve quelque chose...

&#192; tout de suite,
iota


----------



## iota (23 Août 2006)

@+
iota


----------



## MacEskis (23 Août 2006)

Un souvenir de vacances perso ? genre bad trip retour &#224; la nature ?


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Août 2006)

Le pis de la vache


----------



## iota (23 Août 2006)

Bon, comme je suis g&#233;n&#233;reux, deuxi&#232;me image :





@+
iota

_PS : je confirme que ce n'est pas un de mes films de vacance._
_PS2 : je vais manger, donc je ne pourrais confirmer une r&#233;ponse ou non dans les minutes qui vont suivre _


----------



## FloMac (23 Août 2006)

Sheitan


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Août 2006)

FloMac a dit:
			
		

> Sheitan


Je suis sci&#233;... :rateau: Je n'avais m&#234;me pas entendu parler de *ce film*... :rateau: 



			
				vBubulle a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de r&#233;putation &#224; d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau &#224; FloMac.


Chapeau bas.


----------



## iota (23 Août 2006)

FloMac a dit:
			
		

> Sheitan


Bingo 

C'est ton tour 



			
				Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je suis sci&#233;... :rateau: Je n'avais m&#234;me pas entendu parler de *ce film*... :rateau:


Film atypique, qui est (&#224; mon sens) &#224; mi-chemin entre film d'horreur et film comique/parodie.
Le r&#233;sultat est surprenant et ne laisse pas indiff&#233;rent, on aime ou on aime pas.

@+
iota


----------



## FloMac (23 Août 2006)

Bonsoir a tous 
hop !
image 1 :




http://img172.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot05hv0.jpg





merci pour les points
et dire (en toute honnêteté) que j'ai reconnu l'actrice a la premiere image mais un petit doute, et puis faisait faim


----------



## pascalformac (23 Août 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je suis sci&#233;... :rateau: Je n'avais m&#234;me pas entendu parler de sheitan



Ca vient en partie  du systeme
c'est toujours le m&#234;me topo

1-Promo media quand il y en a une
( ca fait longtemps qu'on ne_ "pr&#233;sente" _plus un film)
On en fait directement la promo et sans vergogne !
La critique ca fait un bail qu'elle a quasi disparue , &#224; de rares exceptions pr&#232;s , genre_ le masque et la plume_ ou des bons magazines cinephiles.

2-sortie en salle premi&#232;re semaine
plus ou mons forte selon le film 
et ensuite  distribution &#224; g&#233;ometrie variable ( d&#233;cid&#233;e dans les jours suivants , rarement plus)

Systeme sans piti&#233;, &#224; effet pervers :survalorisant les "gros films" et pr&#233;judiciables aux autres, tous les autres.
Parfois m&#234;me le bouche &#224; oreilles n'a plus le temps de se mettre en place. 

3- Aux oubliettes
Ca disparait ou reste confidentiel , ca d&#233;pend de courageux programmateurs de salle 

4-DVD

5-Diffusion t&#233;l&#233; pour certains


----------



## FloMac (23 Août 2006)

la premiere n'est pas facile ! (m&#234;me si c'est une scene importante)
Image 2:





http://img150.imageshack.us/img150/6361/screenshot03mt5.jpg
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
image 1 :

http://img172.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot05hv0.jpg


----------



## FloMac (23 Août 2006)

bon 

y' a personne ?
et bien bon appetit a tous 

apres le p'tit café voir une verveine pour certain 
l'inspiration devrait vous revenir
et puis y'a les couche tard qui ne vont pas tarder


Excellent film acteurs remarquables  c'est tout pour l'instant


----------



## pascalformac (23 Août 2006)

Excellent film si on aime ce genre et sc&#233;nar tr&#232;s construit
( je me demande s'il n'a pas d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; propos&#233
notez bien que je ne donne PAS le titre
( y a une star dans ce film mais shhhht)

Bon , le dernier de ce r&#233;alisateur n'a pas DU TOUT convaincu ( en avant premi&#232;re lors d'un festival , pas toujours cin&#233;phile et de plus en plus promo &#224; la plage)
il avait les d&#233;fauts d&#233;j&#224; un peu pr&#233;sents  de ce film ci mais surmultipli&#233;s 
( acteurs qui en font un poil trop dans le cr&#233;neau " je dois montrer que j'ai un dileme et  de mani&#232;re tendue"  et ca part dans tous les sens hyperverbeux)


----------



## FloMac (23 Août 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> Excellent film si on aime ce genre et sc&#233;nar tr&#232;s construit
> ( je me demande s'il n'a pas d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; propos&#233
> notez bien que je ne donne PAS le titre
> ( y a une star dans ce film mais shhhht)
> ...


je n'ai pas encore vu le dernier

il y' a tellement de navet que lorsque un film sucite mon interet ce qui est rare, je me laisse "embarquer" et deviens tolerant en ce qui le concerne

Bravo ! car les 2 images ne sont pas &#233;videntes 
pourquoi ne pas donner la r&#233;ponse ?


----------



## pascalformac (23 Août 2006)

FloMac a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai pas encore vu le dernier
> 
> il y' a tellement de navet que lorsque un film sucite mon interet ce qui est rare, je me laisse "embarquer" et deviens tolerant en ce qui le concerne
> 
> ...


je suis d'accord avec toi
D'ailleurs ce film ( celui du jeu) est une belle claque
Tant par le sujet que le scénario très travaillé 

Pourquoi je ne donne pas la réponse ?
Mais FloMac c'est quasi devenu une _tradition du fil_
J'ai arrêté de donner les réponses pour que ce fil ne devienne pas un mini club fermé
( j'ai vu beaucoup de films et j'ai une très bonne  mémoire visuelle)
Là , j'aurai pu balancer la réponse dès la premiere image..
Autre raison , j'ai déjà  trouvé/donné des titres ce qui fait que je suis TRES en retard sur les défis que je "devrais" proposer  

Mais ca ne m'empêche pas de participer en mode" je rajoute des indices en sup , l'air de rien" ou avec des commentaires divers...


----------



## Stargazer (23 Août 2006)

Ou alors tu te fais simplement mouss&#233; ...


----------



## FloMac (23 Août 2006)

ha si c'est une tradition ! 
en fait j'ai decouvert le fil car je cherchais le titre d'un court, je ne l'ai  tjrs pas trouvé d'ailleurs voir (court V.1.0) et me suis pris au jeu

suis sur que c'est un peu frustrant de ne pas donner la réponse


----------



## pascalformac (23 Août 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors tu te fais simplement moussé ...


toi tu vas te prendre quelques baffes 
( par paquets_ en grammes impairs_ même que   )


----------



## Stargazer (23 Août 2006)

Si &#231;a c'est pas de l'indice je m'y connais pas !   

Allez on va dire 21 grammes comme &#231;a parce que j'ai eu une vision mystique !


----------



## FloMac (23 Août 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Si &#231;a c'est pas de l'indice je m'y connais pas !
> 
> Allez on va dire 21 grammes comme &#231;a parce que j'ai eu une vision mystique !



Qu'est ce qu'on fait l&#224; !
hein ?
quand y'a soufflage &#8230; y'a ...




j' t'en fouterai des visions mystiques&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## pascalformac (23 Août 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> parce que j'ai eu une vision mystique !


Oulaaaa quand Stargazer commence avec ses  mythiques visions mystiques on peut plus l'arrêter
--
_ je me demande bien ce qui a bien pu te mettre sur la voie..., j'vois pô_


----------



## Stargazer (23 Août 2006)

FloMac a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce qu'on fait là !
> hein ?
> quand y'a soufflage  y'a ...
> 
> ...



Y a gagnage ? :rateau:

Et fais gaffe à pas trop critiquer mes visions mystiques parce tu sais pas ce qui peut t'arriver ... T'es jamais à l'abri d'un mouton qui traîne !


----------



## FloMac (23 Août 2006)

ca va pour cette fois 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0315733/


----------



## Stargazer (23 Août 2006)

Allez on change de style et de continent !


----------



## FloMac (23 Août 2006)

Histoires de fantômes Chinois


----------



## Stargazer (23 Août 2006)

Non ! Mais t'as le bon pays ! 

Autre image ... Cette arme &#224; son importance.


----------



## FloMac (23 Août 2006)

La 36ème chambre de Shaolin


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2006)

Non, film plus récent que ça et dont le réalisateur (principalement des films d'action) est assez connu en Europe ...

Nouvelle image où on voit la particularité du héros qui fait de lui un épéiste peu banal ...


----------



## FloMac (24 Août 2006)

Ok 

The Blade


----------



## xplisite (24 Août 2006)

je sais pas au hazard "13 fantomes"...


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Août 2006)

Je n'étais pas connecté au bon moment, mais c'est bien *The Blade*, de l'excellent *Tsui Hark*.  
Il n'y a plus qu'à attendre la confirmation de la Bergère pour le principe, et FloMac pourra à nouveau prendre la main!


----------



## FloMac (24 Août 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je n'étais pas connecté au bon moment, mais c'est bien *The Blade*, de l'excellent *Tsui Hark*.
> Il n'y a plus qu'à attendre la confirmation de la Bergère pour le principe, et FloMac pourra à nouveau prendre la main!





Je suis pres, j'en ai un sous le coude (pas trop difficile je pense)


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Août 2006)

FloMac a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pres, j'en ai un sous le coude (pas trop difficile je pense)


 La Bergère n'en voudra sans doute à personne d'anticiper un peu sa confirmation.  
C'est donc à toi de jouer!


----------



## FloMac (24 Août 2006)

tout depend de son caractere !
moi j'veux pas d'ennuis
pour l'instant l'ambiance est plutot sympa


donc ce message est dédié à Stargazer
dit la bergere (pourquoi ca reste a definir ?)
qui est parti se coucher bien trop tot ! :rose:
alors voila bon et bien  on s'excuse mais bon l'envie de jouer
et puis mon excellente reponse me vaudra probablement un pardon


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Août 2006)

FloMac a dit:
			
		

> tout depend de son caractere !
> moi j'veux pas d'ennuis
> pour l'instant l'ambiance est plutot sympa


 Ne t'inquiète pas.  Tu peux y aller. 
J'en prends la responsabilité.


----------



## FloMac (24 Août 2006)

Image 1
comme je commence toujours avec des details improbables la je fais un effort&#8230; 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://img95.imageshack.us/img95/7142/screenshot01vj0.jpg


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Août 2006)

FloMac a dit:
			
		

> Image 1
> comme je commence toujours avec des details improbables la je fais un effort
> 
> 
> ...


  Là comme ça, je ne vois pas trop... 
 Peut-être une scène du film de *John McTiernan*, *The 13th Warrior*, mais je n'y crois vraiment pas trop.


----------



## FloMac (24 Août 2006)

Tres &#233;tonnant ! 
c'est le film que j'ai failli proposer &#8230; t&#233;l&#233;pathie ? 

le 13&#232;me guerrier n'ai jamais sorti dans sa v&#233;ritable version en tout cas pas celle souhait&#233;e par le r&#233;alisateur&#8230; 

non ce n'est pas cela du tout


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Août 2006)

FloMac a dit:
			
		

> Tres étonnant !
> c'est le film que j'ai failli proposer  télépathie ?
> 
> le 13éme guerrier n'ai jamais sorti dans sa véritable version en tout cas pas celle souhaitée par le réalisateur
> ...


 Je suis en train de tester un nouvel appareil qui me permet de lire dans les pensées des posteurs de MacG...  Surtout ceux qui postent dans ce thread... 

 Sinon, pour ton film, je n'ai pas d'idées pour l'instant... :rateau: (Donc, mon appareil ne fonctionne pas si bien que ça... :rateau: )


----------



## FloMac (24 Août 2006)

ha bon je suis rassuré  je  pensais a un truc surnaturel ! 

image 2 :

petit succes en salles et une promo absolument pas a la hauteur du film






http://img166.imageshack.us/img166/7964/screenshot02qt6.jpg


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
image 1:
http://img95.imageshack.us/img95/7142/screenshot01vj0.jpg


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Août 2006)

FloMac a dit:
			
		

> ha bon je suis rassuré  je  pensais a un truc surnaturel !
> 
> image 2 :
> 
> ...


 Peut-être *"Rencontre avec le dragon"*, film que je n'ai pas vu, mais que j'ai bien l'intention de voir un jour.


----------



## FloMac (24 Août 2006)

non plus


----------



## pascalformac (24 Août 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je n'étais pas connecté au bon moment, mais c'est bien *The Blade*, de l'excellent *Tsui Hark*[/URL



on reconnait sa patte
 j'ai revu the swordman 2 qu'il a produit  mais officiellement pas réalisé ( avec Jet Li -91)  on a ce même travail sur les couleurs

@FloMac
Pour la Bergère...va regarder l'avatar ..de la Bergère  

( oui oui je sais je n'ai toujours pas d'avatar...)

Pour le film de HF , je sèche


----------



## gandalfkiller (24 Août 2006)

jhared sam mendes


----------



## FloMac (24 Août 2006)

*Jarhead* la fin de l'innocence

Gagné 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0418763/

A Toi gandalfkiller


----------



## gandalfkiller (24 Août 2006)

hum  assez facile


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Août 2006)

*Joe E. Brown & Jack Lemmon in Some Like It Hot*

En remontant à la racine du site, en tapant la lettre S (comme le titre de l'image) puis en cliquant sur plus de film en S 

Comment ca je triche !

A nouveau à toi gandalfkiller ! Je suis au boulot


----------



## gandalfkiller (24 Août 2006)

toi  tu faits ton  malin


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Août 2006)

J'ai rien dit...


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Août 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:
			
		

> toi tu faits ton malin


 
Toi tu mets des images quasiment avec le titre dedans    

Aller petit met en une autre


----------



## FloMac (24 Août 2006)

"Personne n'est parfait"
la fameuse replique de fin


attention aux liens y'a des filous ici !


----------



## gandalfkiller (24 Août 2006)

ELle est grande, 

sinon  personne n'a un truc pour pouvoir up des photos sans mettre une adresse du  site,  sinon  c'est griller là,  genre un truc simple rien  qu'avec explorer parceque je suis au boulot.

sinon y a un petit malin qui ............ enfin 

enjoy
http://www.gonemovies.com/WWW/Drama/Drama/GroundSneeuw2.jpg


----------



## gandalfkiller (24 Août 2006)

triche pas je t'ai  &#224;  l'oeil


----------



## FloMac (24 Août 2006)

Un jour sans fin


et j'ai pas triché moi !


----------



## gandalfkiller (24 Août 2006)

ouais facile 

your turn babe


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Août 2006)

A toi flomac    
C'est vrai que les liens avec le titre c'est trop facile  
mais bon.......vu que je ne savais pas !

Et pui c'est bien on découvre plein de site sur le cinéma


----------



## FloMac (24 Août 2006)

image 1 :





Film tir&#233; d'un roman &#8230;

A ce soir pour la suite&#8230;


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Août 2006)

Pour changer l'adresse url d'une image, il faut l'héberger. 

Il existe plusieurs sites qui proposent ce service gratuitement, comme par exemple *image-dream*, ou encore *imageshack*. 

Il y a aussi la solution des pièces jointes MacG, dont je me servais auparavant.  

Bon, *je vois* que FloMac utilise déjà *imageshack*, maintenant.  



Par ailleurs, pour le dernier film proposé, je ne vois pas. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2006)

Le petit prince ?


(Je ne sais pas s'il y a eu un film, si oui je ne l'ai pas vu, mais c'est ce que m'&#233;voque l'image)


----------



## FloMac (24 Août 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Le petit prince ?
> 
> 
> (Je ne sais pas s'il y a eu un film, si oui je ne l'ai pas vu, mais c'est ce que m'évoque l'image)



y'a un peu de ca mais l'histoire et moins rejouissante voir même dure dure


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2006)

FloMac a dit:
			
		

> y'a un peu de ca mais l'histoire et moins rejouissante voir même dure dure


Récent le film ?
Français ?

Comment ça trop tôt pour donner des indices?
Merde alors!


----------



## gandalfkiller (24 Août 2006)

mad max ? 




pour l'hebergement ok 
je vais me renseigner


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Août 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Le petit prince ?
> 
> 
> (Je ne sais pas s'il y a eu un film, si oui je ne l'ai pas vu, mais c'est ce que m'évoque l'image)


C'était le millième post de la tête de Ponk!... 

Pour ce qui est du Petit Prince, il y en a effectivement déjà eu *plusieurs adaptations pour la télévision et pour le cinéma*.


----------



## FloMac (24 Août 2006)

pas francais
je comprend votre impatience
mais la faut que je bouge 
a toute


----------



## FloMac (24 Août 2006)

Image 2 :





http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/7365/screenshot001ww7.jpg
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Image 1 :
http://img247.imageshack.us/img247/7932/screenshot01up8.jpg


----------



## FloMac (24 Août 2006)

y'a pu personne ?
ou vous coincez ? 

forcement quand le lien ne mene a rien


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2006)

FloMac a dit:
			
		

> y'a pu personne ?
> ou vous coincez ?


Option n°2 monsieur.
Ca me dit quelque chose, mais je ne venais plus ici parceque je ne reconnais jamais, même quand j'ai vu le film, alors...


----------



## FloMac (24 Août 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Option n&#176;2 monsieur.
> Ca me dit quelque chose, mais je ne venais plus ici parceque je ne reconnais jamais, m&#234;me quand j'ai vu le film, alors...


ah  &#8230; oui forcement


au fait bravo pour le milli&#232;me post


----------



## dada didouda (25 Août 2006)

FloMac a dit:
			
		

> ah  &#8230; oui forcement
> 
> 
> au fait bravo pour le milli&#232;me post



&#231;a merite bien une nouvelle image / indice / acteur / synopsis / initiale / bouteille * 

* _Veuillez barrer la/les mentions inexactes_


----------



## FloMac (25 Août 2006)

Image 3 :
Le "père" de la "réalisatrice" nous a fait peur notamment dans les années 80 !






------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Image 2 :

http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/7365/screenshot001ww7.jpg

Image 1 :
http://img247.imageshack.us/img247/7932/screenshot01up8.jpg[/quote]


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Août 2006)

le livre de jeremie?


----------



## FloMac (25 Août 2006)

Bravo ! 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0368774/


----------



## FloMac (25 Août 2006)

A toi !


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Août 2006)

pas drole l'amour...

photo numero1:


----------



## FloMac (25 Août 2006)

Un printemps à Paris


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Août 2006)

non non non decor plus champetre


----------



## FloMac (25 Août 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> non non non decor plus champetre




un film de C Chabrol ?


----------



## FloMac (25 Août 2006)

T'aime

de P. Sebastien

(j'aurai du faire un peu plus attention a l'indice )


----------



## FloMac (25 Août 2006)

&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## FloMac (25 Août 2006)

l'&#233;tait pas facile celui-ci !!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Août 2006)

héhé!trop d'indice tue l'indice! bravo


----------



## FloMac (25 Août 2006)

Image : 1


----------



## gandalfkiller (25 Août 2006)

hum 

sa brule devant la fille ? 
( j'ai  pas vu  ce film,  sa me dit rien  là )


----------



## FloMac (25 Août 2006)

non, juste un effet de lumière


----------



## FloMac (25 Août 2006)

Image 2 :




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Image : 1
http://img237.imageshack.us/img237/9553/screenshot208fq8.jpg


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Août 2006)

On dirait du Stephen King


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2006)

Bon, dans la série des bouses qui finissent mal pour leurs protagonistes avec une maison isolée dans les bois : 

Cabin fever ?
Détour mortel ?
Dreamcatcher ?


----------



## gandalfkiller (25 Août 2006)

la petite maison  dans la prairie back  to  new york  city ? 
20 ans aprés ? 

marie hingls est une serveuse sans histoire dans un  bar minable et elle voit un flash  lumineux lorsqu'elle sert un  café à  un bucheron,  ex petit ami de son  pére lui  même devenu membre d'un groupe de sosie des village people,  

ce flash  lumineux est en  fait un banal  accident de voiture, la police arrive et elle tombe amoureuse d'un povre flic avec des lunettes,  fan de mac, et il  decide de s'installer dans la maison des parrents de marie,  toute en  bois,

 retour de  20 ans en  arriere leur vie de mormon les ennuis et le flic tue accidentellement marie hingels en  la prenant pour une chevreuil, alors qu'elle courrait dans l'herbe en  chantant tatatata tatatatatat......... voila


----------



## iota (25 Août 2006)

Salut.

Hum... ne serait-ce pas un film tir&#233; des sketchs de deux comiques ayant offici&#233; sur la cha&#238;ne com&#233;die ?  

@+
iota


----------



## gandalfkiller (25 Août 2006)

mais qui  a tué pamela rose.......

hum ouais pit etre
je pense que ta gagné
même si  mon  senario  était beaucoup plus soigné je pense


----------



## iota (25 Août 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:
			
		

> je pense que ta gagné


Ah non, c'est toi qui a donné la réponse 

@+
iota

_PS : je n'ai pas de film à proposer _


----------



## FloMac (25 Août 2006)

Bravo !  
r&#233;ponse coll&#233;giale
et comme c'est celui qui dit qui y'est 
c'est a gandalfkiller










http://www.commeaucinema.com/news.php3?nominfos=11288


----------



## gandalfkiller (25 Août 2006)

Et je veux le titre complet, 
merki  bien 

je parts en  week  end
c'est donc un  facil 
un  seul  exemple suffit.

vous trouverez 



http://www.zewebanim.com/images/Horus 3.jpg


----------



## FloMac (25 Août 2006)

vu le "grain" de l'image je dirai que ce n'est pas récent
n'est ce pas un film qui ne sort que maintenant dans sa version integrale ?


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Août 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:
			
		

> Et je veux le titre complet,
> merki  bien
> 
> je parts en  week  end
> ...


C'est "Horus, Prince du soleil", aka *Taiyo no oji: Horusu no daiboken*, aka "Little Norse Prince" (USA) (TV title) ou encore "Prince of the Sun: The Great Adventure of Horus". 

J'aurais fini par trouver, car la chouette blanche pr&#233;sente sur ton image l'est aussi sur l'affiche du film.  Et cette affiche est tr&#232;s connue. 






Toutefois, une partie du titre &#233;tait carr&#233;ment pr&#233;sente dans l'adresse de ton image, post&#233;e en hotlinking. :rateau: 


Merci de bien vouloir r&#233;-h&#233;berger les images contenant le titre du film ou une partie du titre du film, ou mieux encore d'&#233;viter le hotlinking d'une fa&#231;on g&#233;n&#233;rale, si possible.  

  (Ceci dit, beaucoup d'entre-nous ont fait ce genre d'erreurs, moi le premier.  )


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Août 2006)

Puisque gandalfkiller est parti en week-end, je prends la liberté de prendre le relais sans attendre de confirmation. 

Un film qui serait extrêmement facile à identifier si je vous montrais le personnage correspondant au rôle titre. :bebe: 
Je vais donc commencer par d'autres images. 




Première image.


----------



## bacriloo (25 Août 2006)

Ca serait pas le film avec un primate plein de poils autoproclam&#233; roi??


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Août 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Puisque gandalfkiller est parti en week-end, je prends la libert&#233; de prendre le relais sans attendre de confirmation.
> 
> Un film qui serait extr&#234;mement facile &#224; identifier si je vous montrais le personnage correspondant au r&#244;le titre. :bebe:
> Je vais donc commencer par d'autres images.


Les mines du roi Salomon...


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Août 2006)

bacriloo a dit:
			
		

> Ca serait pas le film avec un primate plein de poils autoproclamé roi??





			
				Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Les mines du roi Salomon...


Vous commencez à vous approcher l'un et l'autre, mais surtout bacriloo, concernant le genre du film.  
Tu devais penser à *ceci*. Le film que je vous propose est sorti 21 ans plus tard...  Donc, Dos Jones était plus près de la vérité, *concernant l'époque*. 


Les plus cinéphiles d'entre-vous auront peut-être identifié l'acteur principal, qui n'était pourtant pas une superstar...  
Les autres commencent peut-être à situer le genre du film, et peut-être même la société de cinéma qui produisit en grand nombres beaucoup de films de cette catégorie. 




Deuxième image.


----------



## bacriloo (25 Août 2006)

Damned! :hein: 

Un Tarzan ptet alors?


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Août 2006)

bacriloo a dit:
			
		

> Damned! :hein:
> 
> Un Tarzan ptet alors?


 Non, là, tu t'éloignes un peu.  
Ta première proposition était plus proche de la solution.  

Le "personnage principal" est un peu un collègue de King Kong, dans un sens. 



Une image qui va vous aider à mieux situer l'environnement dans lequel se déroulent la plupart des scènes importantes du film, et qui justifie d'ailleurs son titre. 




Troisième image.


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Août 2006)

Une nouvelle image contenant de nouveaux indices, comme par exemple le genre d'accessoires pouvant être envisagés pour capturer ou tenter de maîtriser la bestiole dont le nom constitue le titre de ce film de 1954. 




Quatrième image.


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Août 2006)

Une image petite par la taille, mais qui donne cette fois-ci un indice décisif quant à l'élément dans lequel ont lieu certaines des scènes importantes qui justifient le titre du film. 

Cette fois-ci, j'ai ré-hébergé l'image, mais je ne l'ai pas tronquée, comme je l'avais fait pour la première (elle contenait le titre du film).
Cette fois-ci, plus de doute, nous sommes bel et bien dans un film de monstre. :affraid: 
  





Cinquième image.


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Août 2006)

Pour débloquer un peu la situation, une image sur laquelle on voit la bestiole qui donne son titre au film. 





Sixième image.


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Août 2006)

Encore une image, où l'on voit à nouveau la monstrueuse bestiole qui donne son titre au film, et qui cette fois-ci n'est vraiment pas à son avantage...  :rateau: :casse: 

 




Septième image.


----------



## MacEskis (25 Août 2006)

"L'étrange créature du lac noir" ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2006)

est-ce que ça pourrait avoir avec Godzilla ?

1954 : Godzilla (Gojira), de Ishirô Honda par zazard ?


----------



## bacriloo (25 Août 2006)

Le pense que MacEskis a trouvé la solution: "creature from the black lagoon".


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Août 2006)

MacEskis a dit:
			
		

> "L'étrange créature du lac noir" ?


 Parfait. :king:

 C'est en effet *Creature from the Black Lagoon (1954)*.  
 Donc, à toi la main!  


			
				lalouna a dit:
			
		

> est-ce que ça pourrait avoir avec Godzilla ?
> 
> 1954 : Godzilla (Gojira), de Ishirô Honda par zazard ?


 

 Quant à ta proposition, lalouna, elle était en effet plausible.  Godzilla et cette créature possèdent en effet quelques points communs.


----------



## MacEskis (25 Août 2006)

A vos clavier...


----------



## dada didouda (25 Août 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Quant à ta proposition, lalouna, elle était en effet plausible.  Godzilla et cette créature possèdent en effet quelques points communs.



si ce n'est la taille ...   

MacEskis, on n'a pas le droit aux films de famille ! 

 

c'est un extrait ou tout le film a ce cadre là ?


----------



## bacriloo (25 Août 2006)

C'est un gonzo??


----------



## MacEskis (25 Août 2006)

dada didouda a dit:
			
		

> MacEskis, on n'a pas le droit aux films de famille !


Oops, c'est une ligne du règlement qui a du m'échapper   

Le cadre apparait de temps en temps dans le film...


----------



## FloMac (25 Août 2006)

Le Projet Blair Witch


----------



## dada didouda (25 Août 2006)

ok... le cadre apparait de temps en temps car le film est film&#233; en video et en super8 je crois.

Blair Witch Project  ? !



edit/ Bravo mista Flomac !


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Août 2006)

MacEskis a dit:
			
		

> Oops, c'est une ligne du r&#232;glement qui a du m'&#233;chapper
> 
> Le cadre apparait de temps en temps dans le film...


*Book of Shadows: Blair Witch 2* ?

[Edith]Je n'avais pas eu le temps de lire la r&#233;ponse de dada didouda... :rateau:
Bravo FloMac!  [/Edith]


----------



## MacEskis (25 Août 2006)

FloMac a dit:
			
		

> Le Projet Blair Witch


Bien entendu   Il m'avait franchement foutu la frousse ce film, cette cave était vraiment...  :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## FloMac (25 Août 2006)

Bonsoir a tous 
Image 1 :


----------



## iota (25 Août 2006)

Hum... &#231;a ne se passerait pas dans un h&#244;pital psychiatrique ? 

@+
iota


----------



## FloMac (25 Août 2006)

di donc 
y'en a i sont trop forts !

va falloir cr&#233;er un "c'est quoi ce film" v. hors cat&#233;gorie ! &#8230;

impressionant !

Chut ! pour les autres&#8230;


----------



## FloMac (25 Août 2006)

Image 2 :


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Août 2006)

et ils ne soignerait pas le héro de l'histoire en le laissant plusieurs jours dans cette boite comme à la morgue 

Je l'ai trouvé un peu spécial ce film


----------



## FloMac (27 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> et ils ne soignerait pas le héro de l'histoire en le laissant plusieurs jours dans cette boite comme à la morgue
> 
> Je l'ai trouvé un peu spécial ce film



Si si 

l'histoire est un peu confuse 
mais le resultat est plutot une reussite


----------



## FloMac (27 Août 2006)

Image 3 :
une "derniere" image pour ceux qui doutent encore


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Août 2006)

Et bien moi je l'ai vu, je l'ai chez moi mais je ne retrouve plus le titre !
Si je vais chercher c'est tricher


----------



## morden (28 Août 2006)

Hop : the jacket 

adrian brody et keira kingsley 


A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Août 2006)

A voila c'est ca  


A toi


----------



## morden (28 Août 2006)

alors voila .. je sais pas si il est deja pass&#233; (&#231;a fait un moment que j'ai pas jet&#233; un oeil ici ) surement .. mais bon, c'est le dernier film que j'ai achet&#233; donc voila :





&#231;a devrais pas prendre longtemps 

A part &#231;a, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Août 2006)

Et bien je ne sais pas, ca doit surement etre une histoire de couple avec un peu de jalousie dans l'air ?

Et sinon tu vas bien ?


----------



## fredintosh (28 Août 2006)

Pardon, mais je ne peux pas r&#233;sister &#224; ce petit appart&#233; :



			
				Jacques Dutronc a dit:
			
		

> C'&#233;tait la fille du P&#232;re No&#235;l
> J'&#233;tais le fils du P&#232;re Fouettard
> Elle s'appelait Marie No&#235;l
> Je m'appelais Jean Balthazar



:love:


----------



## morden (28 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Et bien je ne sais pas, ca doit surement etre une histoire de couple avec un peu de jalousie dans l'air ?
> 
> Et sinon tu vas bien ?


dison qu'il y a une sorte d'histoire de couple et à un moment il y a un soupcon de jalousie .. mais c'est loin d'être le sujet du flim 

Et en effet, jacque dutronc aurait aimé, si il etait encore en vie, bien sur .....  


A part ça, ... ben ... ma fois oui !!  !!


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Août 2006)

film américain des années 90 ?


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Août 2006)

morden a dit:
			
		

> Et en effet, jacque dutronc aurait aimé, si il etait encore en vie, bien sur .....


Dutronc est mort...  :afraid:


----------



## morden (28 Août 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Dutronc est mort...  :afraid:


 
Ben non ! ... qu'est ce qui te fait dire ça ???? 



			
				Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> film américain des années 90 ?


 
Nan, americain de 2004 
[edit : une seconde photo






]



A part ça, je vais bein !!  !!


----------



## FloMac (28 Août 2006)

B'jour

Kiss Kiss Bang Bang
de Shane Black

(car il y' a eu aussi
le film de S Sugg portant le meme titre en 2001)


----------



## morden (28 Août 2006)

gagné !!!! 

A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Août 2006)

C'est la blonde dans le sac ?     

On sait que tu vas bien


----------



## morden (28 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> C'est la blonde dans le sac ?
> 
> On sait que tu vas bien


 
Nan dans le sac c'est une autre blonde 

A part ça, ça va pas fort là ... juste pour changer !! :rateau:  !!


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Août 2006)

Moi je dis : standing ovation pour flomac qui est calée en film    
@lé je te boule 

en fait je l'avais vu ce film ! j'ai beaucoup aimé


----------



## FloMac (28 Août 2006)

merci bien !

tres sympa ce film
le réalisateur est le scenariste de l'arme fatale 
Michelle Monaghan, notamment, en actrice un poil hysterique est parfaite
je vous en prie si vous ne l'avez vu 
oublié la version francaise 

PS :
"Calé"


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Août 2006)

C'est à toi de jouer


----------



## FloMac (28 Août 2006)

Image 1 :


----------



## morden (28 Août 2006)

c'est marrant on dirai jennifer connely jeune !! 

sinon, pas d'idée ! 

A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## pascalformac (28 Août 2006)

ca ressemble sacrement à du..... D.A


----------



## FloMac (28 Août 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> ca ressemble sacrement à du..... D.A



Chhhhhut


----------



## FloMac (28 Août 2006)

morden a dit:
			
		

> c'est marrant on dirai jennifer connely jeune !!


et donc  ?


sinon ?   ca va ?


----------



## Stargazer (28 Août 2006)

Non rien en fait !


----------



## FloMac (28 Août 2006)

Image 2 :             



"oh puis non  !  "         



bin en fait !  rien non plus !


----------



## pascalformac (28 Août 2006)

ca c'est normal ,je dirai m&#234;me... rien de ph&#233;nom&#233;nal....  

pas de proposition de titre, pas d'indice nouveau
 tu respectes parfaitement  les r&#232;gles


----------



## FloMac (28 Août 2006)

alors l&#224; promis !
le prochain que je vous propose je vous coince 
j'y reflechis deja  &#8230;

puisque c'est comme ca
et apres reflexion avec moi meme, nous venons de prendre la decision suivante :

<<&#8230; vu le niveau des participants, ce jour, nous ne considerons pas utile d'uploader l'image n&#176;2, cette decision est irr&#233;vocable&#8230;>>

pour l'image N&#176; 3 il y aura r&#233;union ce soir vers 19 H


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Août 2006)

Phenomena


----------



## FloMac (28 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Phenomena



La réunion pour l'image N°3 est annulée 

Bravo ! 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0087909/

je n'ai pas revu ce film depuis des années


A toi


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Août 2006)

Et ca repart......


----------



## bacriloo (28 Août 2006)

Pt1 balaise Pharmacos!


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Août 2006)

Et bien non ce n'est pas le titre


----------



## divoli (28 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> http://img46.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bscap0002he2.jpg




Moi je pense que c'est Pharmacos qui essaye de trouver des fonds pour financer sa prochaine rentrée universitaire...


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Août 2006)

Et bien ce n'est pas ca non plus mais j'ai fait ca aussi pour me faire de l'argent


----------



## divoli (28 Août 2006)

Parce que j'aurais proposé "Eleven Twelve Pharmacos", mais bon c'est pas ça...


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Août 2006)

divoli a dit:
			
		

> Parce que j'aurais proposé "Eleven Twelve Pharmacos", mais bon c'est pas ça...




Et non ca n'est pas ca !


----------



## Kreck (28 Août 2006)

Ah, je l'ai vu, c'est avec le fils Sutherland, les gens dont on efface la mémoire, la ville qui change de forme, le rêve du bord de mer... le titre ne me revient pas ...


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Août 2006)

Non pas ca du tout !!!


----------



## Kreck (28 Août 2006)

:rose: 
J'ai tout rembobin&#233;, moi.
Un m&#233;tro de retard, on dirait.
Je vois le fil V3, je clique, je tombe sur un film que je pense &#234;tre d'actualit&#233; mais qui en fait est d&#233;j&#224; vieux comme tout  et visiblement d&#233;j&#224; trouv&#233;.
Pardon.
Mais je vais revenir ! Et je vais trouver, j'vous l'dis, moi


----------



## FloMac (28 Août 2006)

sur ce coup là on n'est pas couchés !


film americain ?


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Août 2006)

Oui américain je vais dormir à demain pour la suite des évenements


----------



## pascalformac (28 Août 2006)

Kreck a dit:
			
		

> Ah, je l'ai vu, c'est avec le fils Sutherland, les gens dont on efface la mémoire, la ville qui change de forme, le rêve du bord de mer... le titre ne me revient pas ...


tu pensais sans doute aux scenes de délires de l'ex flic dans  Dark city
( film  sous évalué , avec des tas de petits clins d'oeils cinéphiliques)


----------



## FloMac (28 Août 2006)

une p'tite image avant dodo !!!

Edit : je viens de m'apercevoir que "jennifer" etait contenu dans mon lien (image 1)
personne ne l'a vu bien sur


----------



## Kreck (28 Août 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> tu pensais sans doute aux scenes de délires de l'ex flic dans  Dark city
> ( film  sous évalué , avec des tas de petits clins d'oeils cinéphiliques)


Oui, c'est ça (mais je ne me souvenais pas qu'il était flic...).
En fait je n'ai vu qu'aujourd'hui que la V3 de _c'est quoi ce film_ était ouverte et je suis tombé sur la première page, où ce film était proposé, suite à un clic fébrile.
J'en garde un bon souvenir, surtout celui qu'il a dû inspirer pas mal les frangins Wachowski pour Matrix.


----------



## Pharmacos (29 Août 2006)

Personne ne voit ce que ca peut etre 

Allez j'suis sport une autre image  

http://img175.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bscap0005vf7.jpg


Ceux qui disent nip tuck ont perdu


----------



## bacriloo (29 Août 2006)

Ca serait plutôt sa période Brooklyn South en l'occurence non?

Je tente *Créance de sang*??


----------



## Pharmacos (29 Août 2006)

Gagn&#233; pour cr&#233;ance de sang       
A toi de jouer  

Un peu facile ma troisi&#232;me image


----------



## bacriloo (29 Août 2006)

En fait, une fois que t'as reconnu le personnage, c'est un peu plus facile...


----------



## Pharmacos (29 Août 2006)

T'étais pas sur quoi  
Bon t'a quand meme gagné


----------



## bacriloo (29 Août 2006)

Voilà, pas forcément trop difficile? J'ai adoré!


----------



## Pharmacos (29 Août 2006)

Un truc de cowboy ca  

Il était une fois dans l'ouest


----------



## iota (29 Août 2006)

Salut.

Brokeback Mountain ?

@+
iota


----------



## Pharmacos (29 Août 2006)

Ah vu comme ca ca doit etre ca !


----------



## bacriloo (29 Août 2006)

Héhé nononn!


----------



## Pharmacos (29 Août 2006)

Une autre image


----------



## iota (29 Août 2006)

C'est pas le film avec Kevin Costner ? 
Ou pire, celui avec Vincent Cassel...

@+
iota


----------



## bacriloo (29 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Une autre image



Ne soit pas impatient petit scarabée!  

Pour l'instant, vous êtes assez loin du compte.
Petit indice: le salop de service fait collection de camescopes. :rateau:


----------



## Pharmacos (29 Août 2006)

L'homme qui murmurait à l'oreille des chevaux


----------



## bacriloo (29 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> L'homme qui murmurait à l'oreille des chevaux



LOL  

Bon aller:

Rigole ma belle tant que tu le peux encore! :casse:


----------



## Kreck (29 Août 2006)

Blair Witch ?


----------



## dada didouda (29 Août 2006)

Kreck a dit:
			
		

> Blair Witch ?



trop souriant pour un Blair witch !  

et puis on l'a posté ya quelques jours ce film 

 

je propose que je n'en sais fichtre rien...


----------



## bacriloo (29 Août 2006)

Non, pas BW, mais ya de l'idée...


----------



## Pharmacos (29 Août 2006)

Je vois pas la relation entre la premiere et la seconde image


----------



## bacriloo (29 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Je vois pas la relation entre la premiere et la seconde image



C'est forcément pour mieux tromper l'ennemi!


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Août 2006)

bacriloo a dit:
			
		

> C'est forcément pour mieux tromper l'ennemi!


C'est genre Urban Legend...


----------



## FloMac (29 Août 2006)

Wolf Creek


----------



## bacriloo (29 Août 2006)

En 'achement mieux (et plus sadique)!


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Août 2006)

bacriloo a dit:
			
		

> En 'achement mieux (et plus sadique)!


Un remake de "massacre à la tronçonneuse"...


----------



## FloMac (29 Août 2006)

bacriloo a dit:
			
		

> En 'achement mieux (et plus sadique)!



sur ?
j'ai edité ma réponse !
je pensais à 11h14
puis j'ai remplacé par
Wolf Creek


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Août 2006)

FloMac a dit:
			
		

> sur ?
> j'ai edité ma réponse !
> je pensais à 11h14
> puis j'ai remplacé par
> Wolf Creek


Tu as gagné  conf ici...


----------



## bacriloo (29 Août 2006)

Yaisseuh! :love: 

Bravo Flomac.


----------



## FloMac (29 Août 2006)

image 1 :
je pense que ca va se jouer sur la rapidité


----------



## dada didouda (29 Août 2006)

tiens ! 

il a le manteau de johnny dans dead man !


----------



## bacriloo (29 Août 2006)

Amistad? :hein:


----------



## FloMac (29 Août 2006)

dada didouda a dit:
			
		

> tiens !
> 
> il a le manteau de johnny dans dead man !



absolument 

Pecision : le film est en couleur


----------



## dada didouda (29 Août 2006)

bacriloo a dit:
			
		

> Amistad? :hein:



amistad est en couleur il me semble ?


----------



## bacriloo (29 Août 2006)

Bah c'est ptet une image retouchée? Sais pô. :rose:


----------



## MacEskis (29 Août 2006)

"Légende d'Automne" ?


----------



## FloMac (29 Août 2006)

bacriloo a dit:
			
		

> Amistad? :hein:



bien vu mais non

ca se déroule une soixantaine d'annés plus tard


----------



## FloMac (29 Août 2006)

MacEskis a dit:
			
		

> "Légende d'Automne" ?


YES 




http://imdb.com/title/tt0110322/


----------



## MacEskis (29 Août 2006)

Julia Ormond y était toujours aussi un régal pour les yeux.
Allez... une autre... (trouvez vite j'ai pas des masses de photos)


----------



## FloMac (29 Août 2006)

La plage &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;

au pif ! 


C'est L. Di Caprio a gauche ?
on dirait en tout cas


----------



## MacEskis (29 Août 2006)

FloMac a dit:
			
		

> La plage
> 
> au pif !


Euh... mouches toi parce que ce n'est pas ça


----------



## Patamach (29 Août 2006)

Bamby?


----------



## MacEskis (29 Août 2006)

Pas de Léonard, et encore moins de "Bamby".
Indice visuel suivant... plus parlant...


----------



## dada didouda (29 Août 2006)

drôle de soupe....


 :sick: :affraid:


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Août 2006)

dada didouda a dit:
			
		

> drôle de soupe....
> 
> 
> :sick: :affraid:


En territoire ennemi...


----------



## MacEskis (29 Août 2006)

Bin quoi... on séche ?   (euh... aucune soupe en territoire ennemi)
Suivante... qui devrait vous planter le décor ou la région...


----------



## bacriloo (29 Août 2006)

Ah wé j'ai le dvd de celui-là: *La Déchirure * Excellent film.

Si c'est pas ça, j'ai l'air bête moi! :mouais:


----------



## Kreck (29 Août 2006)

La déchirure, non ?


----------



## bacriloo (29 Août 2006)

Grilled Kreck!


----------



## Kreck (29 Août 2006)

Merde, grillé...


----------



## Kreck (29 Août 2006)

Aaaaaahhhh !!!
Je me suis même fais griller dans le message où je dis que je me fais griller. Pas croyable, ça !
:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## bacriloo (29 Août 2006)

LOL


----------



## FloMac (29 Août 2006)

ce serait pas la d&#233;chirure ?

c'est juste pour me moquer un peu de Kreck


----------



## MacEskis (29 Août 2006)

bacriloo a dit:
			
		

> Ah wé j'ai le dvd de celui-là: *La Déchirure * Excellent film.
> 
> Si c'est pas ça, j'ai l'air bête moi! :mouais:


Tu n'en auras pas l'air   c'est bien "La Déchirure" ou "The Killing Fields", superbe film sur les atrocités au Cambodge.  Mike Oldfield avait composé une musique tout aussi fantastique.


----------



## bacriloo (29 Août 2006)

Encore un film "coup de  poing":


----------



## MacEskis (29 Août 2006)

"Premier jour des soldes à la Fnac" ?


----------



## dada didouda (29 Août 2006)

Requiem for a dream !

C'est la télé de la maman qui part chez le revendeur


----------



## bacriloo (29 Août 2006)

dada didouda a dit:
			
		

> Requiem for a dream !
> 
> C'est la télé de la maman qui part chez le revendeur



Well done! Il aura pas fait long feu!


----------



## FloMac (29 Août 2006)

tres bon ce film
et Jennifer Connelly Notamment Excellente
la zic bien aussi


----------



## Pharmacos (29 Août 2006)

A toi dada didouda


----------



## FloMac (30 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> A toi dada didouda


je crois bien que dada didouda est parti au doudou, au dada, enfin bref au dodo

c'est couillon ca !
j'ai une patate ce soir !!!


----------



## bacriloo (30 Août 2006)

Bon ben c'est signe qu'il passe son tour, tu peux te lancer!   :rose:


----------



## FloMac (30 Août 2006)

bacriloo a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben c'est signe qu'il passe son tour, tu peux te lancer!   :rose:



à 1h30 pétante si toujours pas là
c'est reparti !

bin oui sinon nous les noctambules on va trouver le temps long

donc par avance toutes mes confuses a dada didouda


----------



## FloMac (30 Août 2006)

Image 1 :


----------



## dada didouda (30 Août 2006)

he beh ! c'est moche, je suis de retour et il n'y a plus personne sur le fil maintenant !  

vous avez bien fait de continuer, je mettrais un film plus tard.

quand au film de flomac... he bien... pas facile faciles, il y a tout de sorte de film où un personnage prend des médocs...

je crois que c'est à pharmacos de jouer et de nous dire quelle sont les médicaments de l'image !


----------



## FloMac (30 Août 2006)

dada didouda a dit:
			
		

> he beh ! c'est moche, je suis de retour et il n'y a plus personne sur le fil maintenant !
> 
> vous avez bien fait de continuer, je mettrais un film plus tard.
> 
> ...



si si y'a quelqu'un


----------



## FloMac (30 Août 2006)

Image 2 :





Indice : il y'a un lien avec le precedent film&#8230;


----------



## dada didouda (30 Août 2006)

ah ! quel etonnement, je pensais que tu étais parti car la bouboule était rouge.

sinon, pour le film, pas mieux !

je pense pas l'avoir vu


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Août 2006)

Pour les médicaments je ne sais pas    
Le Ph de la boite de droite me fait penser au Phénobarbital qui est une barbiturique anticonvulsivante.......ce qui correspond bien à la deuxième image    

Les barbituriques étant souvent utilisée dans les tentatives de suicides.....mais je ne vous les conseille pas   

Sinon pour le film : aucune idée


----------



## bacriloo (30 Août 2006)

Ca serait pas un film de 1984 par hasard?


----------



## gandalfkiller (30 Août 2006)

c'est le break  de goshtbuster ? 

ou  c'est un film tiré d'un jeu  vidéo ?


----------



## FloMac (30 Août 2006)

rien de tout cela


----------



## FloMac (30 Août 2006)

Image 3 :


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Août 2006)

J'ai tapé le nom de la rue dans google et j'obtiens ca :

House of Sand and Fog

C'est de la triche ou pas ca ?


----------



## FloMac (30 Août 2006)

bin non c'est judicieux 
de plus il y'avait l'indice avec la photo 2
Donc C Gagné  




http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0315983/

je le conseille pour ceux qui apprecient les mélos


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Août 2006)

Par contre si quelqu'un peut prendre la main , je la reprendrai plus tard parce que je suis au boulot !

Attention souvenez vous que j'ai une main     

Y'a pas dada didouda qui devait en poster un ?????

Sinon a qui veut


----------



## gandalfkiller (30 Août 2006)

moi  j'ai  pas le temps dsl  
j'aurais bien  voulu 
mais bon 
faut que je m'inscrive pour eviter les hot links


----------



## dada didouda (30 Août 2006)




----------



## Pharmacos (30 Août 2006)

E.T


----------



## gandalfkiller (30 Août 2006)

battlestar galactica ? 

ou indépendance day ? ( merde le piége)


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2006)

au hasard: 

Mars Attaque? 


ou 

Rencontre du 3&#232;me type ?


----------



## dada didouda (30 Août 2006)

ben non, ya pas d'extraterrestres dans ce film... mais il y a quand même de drôles de larrons


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Août 2006)

dada didouda a dit:
			
		

> ben non, ya pas d'extraterrestres dans ce film... mais il y a quand m&#234;me de dr&#244;les de larrons


Flash Gordon...


----------



## gandalfkiller (30 Août 2006)

priscilla folle du  desert


----------



## dada didouda (30 Août 2006)

indice: le film parle d'une époque particulière...


----------



## Patamach (30 Août 2006)

Plan 9 from Outer Space?
ou 
Ed Wood?


----------



## gandalfkiller (30 Août 2006)

almost famous

.?
cameron crown ?


----------



## dada didouda (30 Août 2006)

Plan 9 et Ed Wood sont en noir et blanc tous les deux... très bons films par ailleurs ! :love: 

mais ce n'est rien de tout ça !





​
je renonce à uploader des captures d'ecran, ça galere... vous avez donc un indice dans l'image...


----------



## MacEskis (30 Août 2006)

On dirait presque un vieux concert de David Bowie


----------



## dada didouda (30 Août 2006)

MacEskis a dit:
			
		

> On dirait presque un vieux concert de David Bowie



tu es sur la bonne voie !


----------



## dada didouda (30 Août 2006)

bon, voilà un bout de l'affiche du film qui vous aidera peut être


----------



## Stargazer (30 Août 2006)

Velvet goldmine !


----------



## FloMac (30 Août 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Velvet goldmine !


 j'crois bien c'est gagné
pas vu ce film Bien ?


----------



## pascalformac (30 Août 2006)

hommage assez &#233;trange aux ann&#233;es glamrock et MacG ( hihi ) en croisement de Bowie IggyP et autre Eno c'est impayable !


----------



## Stargazer (30 Août 2006)

Ouais ! marrant ! 

Bon sinon je laisse la main &#224; qui veut ... 
Enfin une fois confirmation de dada !


----------



## FloMac (30 Août 2006)

Et Hop !
Image 1 :





PS : y'a rien dans l'lien


----------



## iota (30 Août 2006)

Salut.

Snatch.

@+
iota


----------



## FloMac (30 Août 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Snatch.
> 
> ...



Salut

Gagné
@+
flomac


----------



## dada didouda (30 Août 2006)

confirmation !

bien ou&#233;j la berg&#232;re  

iota , pr&#234;t &#224; lancer un nouveau film ?


----------



## iota (30 Août 2006)

Oui pr&#234;t 





@+
iota


----------



## iota (30 Août 2006)

Je vois que j'ai un succ&#232;s fou...  
Bon, 2&#232;me image :





@+
iota


----------



## dada didouda (30 Août 2006)

La vie est un miracle by mister Emir !

   :love: :love:


----------



## iota (30 Août 2006)

Gagn&#233;, tu peux reprendre la main qui &#233;tait tienne 

@+
iota


----------



## bacriloo (30 Août 2006)

J'arrive pas à suivre!  :rateau:


----------



## dada didouda (30 Août 2006)

bacriloo a dit:
			
		

> J'arrive pas à suivre!  :rateau:



alors je te laisse poster un film ! 

je dois aller travailler un peu car sinon je vais passer ma soirée devant macG.

à qui veut sinon ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2006)

bien ke j'n'ai pas encore trouv&#233; de titre, puis-je poster quelques images de films?


----------



## bacriloo (30 Août 2006)

Merci Dada!  

Ca va ptet être rapidos:


----------



## FloMac (30 Août 2006)

lalouna a dit:
			
		

> bien ke j'n'ai pas encore trouvé de titre, puis-je poster quelques images de films?


*ha non alors* :mouais:


je rigole fais ta demande au prochain gagnant 
PS : merci pour le coup de boule


----------



## FloMac (30 Août 2006)

c'est pas une histoire de pompiers ca ?


zut alors alors je connais&#8230; je connais
mais bon&#8230; keske c'est c'est p'tetre &#8230;


----------



## bacriloo (30 Août 2006)

Si on considère que les lascars sont chauds comme la braise, oui!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2006)

FloMac a dit:
			
		

> *ha non alors* :mouais:
> 
> 
> je rigole fais ta demande au prochain gagnant
> PS : merci pour le coup de boule



de rien 

sinon, ma kestion était parce ke bien souvent le gagnant ou la gagnante laisse la main...  
wala tout!


----------



## FloMac (30 Août 2006)

lalouna a dit:
			
		

> de rien
> 
> sinon, ma kestion était parce ke bien souvent le gagnant ou la gagnante laisse la main...
> wala tout!



OK bin la je vais gagner (enfin p'têtre) et tu pourras jouer


----------



## FloMac (30 Août 2006)

Hostel 

Volia ca c'est Fait&#8230;


A toi ! lalouna

apres confirmation de bacriloo


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2006)

FloMac a dit:
			
		

> Hostel
> 
> Volia ca c'est Fait
> 
> ...



merci  à toi FloMac 

chais pas comment tu fais pour voir des films aussi gor :mouais: 

j'viens de voir le site officiel et c'est bien çA!


----------



## bacriloo (30 Août 2006)

Rh&#244;&#244; quel rascal celui-ci!  






Au suiiivant...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2006)

bravo FloMac! 

alors j'arrive.. les images sont en train de se charger...

mais chuis s&#251;r qu'vous allez trouver tr&#232;s vite! 

en wala une:


----------



## pascalformac (30 Août 2006)

@bacriloo
jolie affiche , mais ce serait sympa , la prochaine fois , pour alleger  le poids de mettre ca sous forme de vignettte ( plus leger) ou de lien ( vers affiche ou topo sur le film)


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Août 2006)

C'est pas le film ou ils sont amoureux et ils se cherchent tout le film et a la fin il chante un morceau avec sa guitare sous sa fenetre ??????


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas le film ou ils sont amoureux et ils se cherchent tout le film et a la fin il chante un morceau avec sa guitare sous sa fenetre ??????



non pas du tout, sorry  rien &#224; voir avec ce genre de film que tu cites


----------



## bacriloo (30 Août 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> @bacriloo
> jolie affiche , mais ce serait sympa , la prochaine fois , pour alleger  le poids de mettre ca sous forme de vignettte ( plus leger) ou de lien ( vers affiche ou topo sur le film)



Bien chef, je m'exécute, désoled. :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (30 Août 2006)

c'est rien de personnel , mais n'oublions pas que nous sommes des utilisateurs d'un forum qui n'a pas une BP.... infinie.
Moins les images sont lourdes , moins on charge le forum et... plus la page se charge vite


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2006)

bien en wala une 2ème :







@+


----------



## bacriloo (30 Août 2006)

C'est bien Colin Farrel le gars?
Je reconnais pas la fille...:hein:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2006)

bacriloo a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien Colin Farrel le gars?
> Je reconnais pas la fille...:hein:



oui, c'est bien lui!


----------



## iota (31 Août 2006)

Hum, &#231;a sent les histoires d'agents secrets, de trahison, le tout port&#233; par un acteur aux origines italiennes  

@+
iota


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Hum, &#231;a sent les histoires d'agents secrets, de trahison, le tout port&#233; par un acteur aux origines italiennes
> 
> @+
> iota



hi hi   iota  est sur la bonne voie!  

@ demain pour la suite..


----------



## FloMac (31 Août 2006)

Jennifer Garner a cot&#233; ?

Edit : ha non c'est B M&#8230; http://www.commeaucinema.com/news.php3?nominfos=15379


----------



## MacEskis (31 Août 2006)

"The Recruit"  
Et là, 'ai pas le temps de mettre d'image je dois filer bosser (et au boulot... il n'y a pas d'internet) donc la main à qui voudra.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

MacEskis a dit:
			
		

> "The Recruit"
> Et là, 'ai pas le temps de mettre d'image je dois filer bosser (et au boulot... il n'y a pas d'internet) donc la main à qui voudra.



excellent!  

wali, la fiche La Recrue in french :love:


FloMac pititre veut reprendre sa main, si généreuseument offerte hier soir,  

ou alors à qui voudra...


----------



## Pharmacos (31 Août 2006)

Alo alo quelqu'un pour prendre la main ??????????
Moi je suis au boulot je ne peux pas


----------



## dada didouda (31 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Alo alo quelqu'un pour prendre la main ??????????
> Moi je suis au boulot je ne peux pas



c'est pas une excuse !

    
ben moi je suis en route vers la belgique alors je peux pas non plus

allez, mini jeu rien que pour toi ... de quel film provient mon avatar ?


----------



## Pharmacos (31 Août 2006)

dada didouda a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas une excuse !
> 
> 
> 
> ben moi je suis en route vers la belgique alors je peux pas non plus


 
Ben si parce que je n'ai pas de lecteur cd     ni dvd donc je ne vois pas ou insérer si j'avais un film sous la main


----------



## Pharmacos (31 Août 2006)

dada didouda a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas une excuse !
> 
> 
> ben moi je suis en route vers la belgique alors je peux pas non plus
> ...


 
de frankeinstein      
tu ne roules plus vers la belgique


----------



## Dos Jones (31 Août 2006)

Bon ben moi j'suis pas au boulot ou du moins à la maison...

Voici pour vous...


----------



## Pharmacos (31 Août 2006)

les 11 commandements


----------



## dada didouda (31 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> de frankeinstein
> tu ne roules plus vers la belgique



he non, c'est plus sanglant que frank and stein ! 

la belgique, j'y arriverais bien un jour...  tant que je ne loupe pas mon train :affraid:  

   

bon courage à ceux qui bossent ! devant macG...


----------



## Dos Jones (31 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> les 11 commandements


Nan...  

J'd&#233;connais...  

Premi&#232;re image &#224; 1 min 28 secondes du d&#233;but du film... (C'est pas pr&#233;cis &#231;a...  )

PS : Pour dada didouda c'est pas "Life Force" ?


----------



## Pharmacos (31 Août 2006)

je ne sais pas (c'est pas précis ca  )
sinon ca a l'air de commancer dans une prison ? non ?


----------



## FloMac (31 Août 2006)

B'jour


Gothika


----------



## Dos Jones (31 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais pas (c'est pas pr&#233;cis ca  )
> sinon ca a l'air de commancer dans une prison ? non ?


Du tout...



			
				FloMac a dit:
			
		

> B'jour
> Gothika


Nan plus...suivante


----------



## FloMac (31 Août 2006)

et pourquoi on a plus l'droit au timing sur la 3 hein ?


----------



## Pharmacos (31 Août 2006)

FloMac a dit:
			
		

> et pourquoi on a plus l'droit au timing sur la 3 hein ?


 
ok c'es juste que j'avais pas compt&#233; la premi&#232;re image


----------



## Dos Jones (31 Août 2006)

FloMac a dit:
			
		

> et pourquoi on a plus l'droit au timing sur la 3 hein ?


Pour la 4

3 min 29... t'es content l&#224;...


----------



## Pharmacos (31 Août 2006)

C'est noir comme film un peu la !
On voudrais pas tuer le président des états unis dans ce film ??


----------



## Dos Jones (31 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> C'est noir comme film un peu la !
> On voudrais pas tuer le président des états unis dans ce film ??


Nan pas dans ce film, par contre si quelqu'un voulait bien s'y coller ça assainirait la scène politique...  

Image 5 : 5 min 27...


----------



## Pharmacos (31 Août 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Nan pas dans ce film, par contre si quelqu'un voulait bien s'y coller ça assainirait la scène politique...
> 
> Image 5 : 5 min 27...


 
Pa sur que ce soit lui qu'il faille tuer pour que ca aille mieux   

Sinon c'est des chats pendus au plafond ????


----------



## iota (31 Août 2006)

Salut.

Ne serait-ce pas un film tir&#233; d'un jeu vid&#233;o ?

@+
iota


----------



## Kreck (31 Août 2006)

_Le tueur fou qui roule en Volvo dans un film interdit au moins de douze ans_.
J'ai bon ?  

Autrement je propose _Bambi 2_ :rateau: 

Ou parfois un remake de massacre à la tronçonneuse... :mouais:


----------



## Dos Jones (31 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Pa sur que ce soit lui qu'il faille tuer pour que ca aille mieux
> 
> Sinon c'est des chats pendus au plafond ????


Si si, mais chutt... y'a peut-être BackCat dans les parages...  



			
				iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Ne serait-ce pas un film tiré d'un jeu vidéo ?
> 
> ...


Ah ben nan alors...

Image 6 : 6"55'


----------



## Pharmacos (31 Août 2006)

Non c'est bambi1 qui est interdit au moins de 12 ans, le 2 il est plus soft


----------



## Kreck (31 Août 2006)

dada didouda a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas une excuse !
> 
> 
> ben moi je suis en route vers la belgique alors je peux pas non plus
> ...



Moi je sais-heu


----------



## Pharmacos (31 Août 2006)

Kreck a dit:
			
		

> _Le tueur fou qui roule en Volvo dans un film interdit au moins de douze ans_.


 
........et en cravate de surcroit......


----------



## Kreck (31 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> ........et en cravate de surcroit......


Oui, une fort jolie cravate.
D'ailleurs, j'ai la même  
J'ai également la même voiture :mouais: 
Ainsi que la même maison  
M'aurait-on découvert !!! :afraid:


----------



## Dos Jones (31 Août 2006)

Bon on va laisser tomber Bambi et consort...  

Film produit en 2002 sorti en DVD en 2005

Image 7 : 7"52'

Et dites pas que je suis avare d'images ou d'indices...:rateau: 

Euh l&#224; &#231;a a peut&#233;...


----------



## Kreck (31 Août 2006)

Hum :mouais: ça ressemble à la cuisine de Mr Propre qui aurait oublié de prendre ses médicaments.


----------



## Dos Jones (31 Août 2006)

Bon vu que l'on va vers la 8ème image et que j'aimerais ne pas aller au delà de 10 sinon mon compteur de pièces jointes va être rempli on va accélerer les choses...

Indices : Le nom d'une fleur, Le père Lachaise, un jeu violent à la con, une série hospitalière, un préservatif, un pirate informatique devrait vous aider à trouver quelques acteurs de cet excellent thriller...  

Image 8 : 9"53'


----------



## Pharmacos (31 Août 2006)

C'est Profession profiler l'histoire ou ils essayent de devenir profiler     

Vous avez de la chance qe je connais quelque chose au cinéma


----------



## FloMac (31 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> C'est Profession profiler l'histoire ou ils essayent de devenir profiler
> 
> Vous avez de la chance qe je connais quelque chose au cinéma


 ca c'est juste parce que j'ai du m'absenter une petite heure
bravo quand même 

par contre les indices !
j'ai pas tout pigé !! :rose:


----------



## Dos Jones (31 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> C'est Profession profiler l'histoire ou ils essayent de devenir profiler
> 
> Vous avez de la chance qe je connais quelque chose au cinéma


    Vous voyez quand vous voulez...  



			
				FloMac a dit:
			
		

> par contre les indices ! j'ai pas tout pigé !! :rose:


Indices :

- Le nom d'une fleur, "Au nom de la rose" dans lequel joue *Christian Slater*
- Le père Lachaise, ou est enterré Jim Morrison interprété par *Val Kilmer* dans "Doors"
- un jeu violent à la con, "Rollerball" ou l'on peut trouver *LL Cool J*
- une série hospitalière, "Urgence" avec *Eion Bailey*
- un préservatif, le film "Truman Capote" ou *Clifton Collins Jr.* sévit...
- un pirate, dans "Hackers" il y a *Jonny Lee Miller* que l'on retrouve ici...

Bravo à Pharmacos


----------



## FloMac (31 Août 2006)

Ok !
tres bien vu les indices 


Pharmacoooossssss !
c'est a toi
_bizarre ce pseudo d'ailleurs ?
_
Ou lalouna


----------



## Pharmacos (31 Août 2006)

Et de 1:

C'est simple comme bonjour !

http://pharmacos.free.fr/Image 1.png


----------



## Pharmacos (31 Août 2006)

Et de 1:

C'est simple comme bonjour !

Lien


----------



## FloMac (31 Août 2006)

Polly et moi


----------



## Pharmacos (31 Août 2006)

Bien joué flomac à toi


----------



## FloMac (31 Août 2006)

one :





Ce film est unique en son genre


----------



## Pharmacos (31 Août 2006)

La vie est un long fleuve tranquille


----------



## FloMac (31 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> La vie est un long fleuve tranquille



non, non


----------



## Kreck (31 Août 2006)

Bon, je vais me faire jeter mais je dirai "le frigo de la mort"...
:rateau: 
Non, sérieux, ça ne me dit rien. Un John Waters, peut-être, pour le coté un peu décalé de l'image... mais j'en doute.
Un indice ?


----------



## FloMac (31 Août 2006)

ce film a une particularit&#233;


----------



## Kreck (31 Août 2006)

On dirait bien Divine, donc c'est un John Waters, mais lequel ...


----------



## FloMac (31 Août 2006)

Kreck a dit:
			
		

> On dirait bien Divine, donc c'est un John Waters, mais lequel ...



ca sent le gagnant


et l'indice !


----------



## Kreck (31 Août 2006)

Bon, je tente Polyester, film en odorama si mes souvenirs sont bons (ce qui fait bien une particularité, non ?).


----------



## FloMac (31 Août 2006)

Kreck a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je tente Polyester, film en odorama si mes souvenirs sont bons (ce qui fait bien une particularit&#233;, non ?).


Tres bien jou&#233; 




http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0082926/


----------



## Kreck (31 Août 2006)

Chouette    
Bon, on change radicalement de genre.
J'ai la flemme de faire des copies depuis mon dvd, alors j'ai pioché les images sur le ouèbe. Elles sont un peu petites, mais je suis certain que le film ne fera pas long feu...

Voir la pièce jointe 11763


Voir la pièce jointe 11764


Ce sont deux personnages secondaires.


----------



## Pharmacos (31 Août 2006)

Tu as peut etre la flemme mais a cause de cette phrase je suis remonté au titre du film avec le nom du fichier :

Major Dundee 

Tu peux recommencer


----------



## Kreck (31 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Tu as peut etre la flemme mais a cause de cette phrase je suis remonté au titre du film avec le nom du fichier :
> 
> Major Dundee
> 
> Tu peux recommencer



Rooohhh   le tricheur !
Remarque, ça m'apprendra. Pour ta peine, je te laisse la main et tu es puni également en ayant l'obligation de voir ce film (maudit) de Sam Peckinpah, certainement pas son meilleur mais porteur de ce qu'il devait ensuite réaliser.

A toi de poster, donc


----------



## FloMac (1 Septembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> <<je suis remonté au titre du film avec le nom du fichier :>>


il est ou le nom de fichier ??? :rose:

"/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=11763&d=1157059036"


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Septembre 2006)

FloMac a dit:
			
		

> il est ou le nom de fichier ??? :rose:
> 
> "/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=11763&d=1157059036"


 
Tu laisses ta souris surligner l'image et tu verras le nom 
Tu tape ce nom dans google image qui te fait remonter au site
et sur le site tu trouves le titre du film  

Je suis au boulot donc je passe la main  
Allez flomac un petit film


----------



## gandalfkiller (1 Septembre 2006)

pharmacos il  est vraiment relou  à tricher comme ca !  

j'espere qu'il  va pas mettre n'importe quoi dans ces préparations là ! 
 " oui  désoler j'ai  remonter le fil et j'ai vu  que cette substance était inutile alors je l'ai  pas mis, j'ai  mis du  moins chere, voila votre anti anxiulitique Mme goubert " 
" oui oui  c'est du  Xanax, à  base de camomille .... "


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Septembre 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:
			
		

> pharmacos il est vraiment relou &#224; tricher comme ca !
> 
> j'espere qu'il va pas mettre n'importe quoi dans ces pr&#233;parations l&#224; !
> " oui d&#233;soler j'ai remonter le fil et j'ai vu que cette substance &#233;tait inutile alors je l'ai pas mis, j'ai mis du moins chere, voila votre anti anxiulitique Mme goubert "
> " oui oui c'est du Xanax, &#224; base de camomille .... "


 
pffffffffffffffffffff vous n'avez qu'a pas mettre des images avec le titre du film    
en plus on fait pas le xanax &#224; la camomille      

toi qui ne fait rien gandalfkiller met nous un film la


----------



## gandalfkiller (1 Septembre 2006)

je bosse moi M ! 
et je suis pay&#233; en partie par tes impots  
alors il faut que je soit productif.

mais pour sauver la nation je met un film 
et interdit de suivre le lien compris ? 

http://thebosh.com/archives/freeman-m.jpg


ahahaha 
trop bon  

TA le LOOK COCO !


donne moi  des points aussi t'en  a plus que moi  l&#224;  je suis jaloux,  devant la plus grande valeur de mes posts pol&#233;mique.


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Septembre 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:
			
		

> je bosse moi M !
> et je suis payé en partie par tes impots
> alors il faut que je soit productif.
> 
> ...


 
ca me fait penser au 13ème guerrier mais je crois que ce n'est pas ca


----------



## FloMac (1 Septembre 2006)

B'jour

Robin des Bois


----------



## gandalfkiller (1 Septembre 2006)

hum  ce n'est pas le titre exacte et tu  dois siffler le theme de brian adams........
quelle belle chanssonnette ! 

( pharmacos est nul quand il triche pas je tiens à  le souligner :love:  )


----------



## FloMac (1 Septembre 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:
			
		

> hum  ce n'est pas le titre exacte et tu  dois siffler le theme de brian adams........
> quelle belle chanssonnette !
> 
> ( pharmacos est nul quand il triche pas je tiens à  le souligner :love:  )


Robin des Bois : *Prince des voleurs 
*
ca pinaille 
ok faut maintenir le niveau de la V. 3.0



(je sais bien  c'est pour cela qu'il triche )
va pas etre content là


----------



## gandalfkiller (1 Septembre 2006)

its your turn

( ne laisse pas pharmacos prendre la main..... )


----------



## FloMac (1 Septembre 2006)

image 1 :


----------



## gandalfkiller (1 Septembre 2006)

raouuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhh la bonnasse.

 la demoiselle de pirates des caraibes?  elle a fait des films cokins ? 
( d&#233;sol&#233; )


----------



## Kreck (1 Septembre 2006)

Ce n'est pas plutôt Winona Ryder ?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (1 Septembre 2006)

The Hole.


----------



## morden (1 Septembre 2006)

c'est domino
la nana c'est keira kingsley

A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## FloMac (1 Septembre 2006)

morden a dit:
			
		

> c'est domino
> la nana c'est keira kingsley
> 
> * A part ça, je vais bien* !!  !!



oui je vois


Gagné





http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0421054/


----------



## morden (1 Septembre 2006)

hop






A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## gandalfkiller (1 Septembre 2006)

c'est pharmacos qui  à  sniffer la camomille.... 


(désolé )


----------



## morden (1 Septembre 2006)

... bon je vous sent en lutte là 

donc je complete la photo du cerveau par celle du héro :






Le film est de cet été 

A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## FloMac (2 Septembre 2006)

Brick


----------



## FloMac (3 Septembre 2006)

Alors comme ca ca discute, ca papote de la MAJ 3.6

c'est bien beau tout ça




mais alors ici plus personne !!!


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Septembre 2006)

FloMac a dit:


> Alors comme ca ca discute, ca papote de la MAJ 3.6
> 
> c'est bien beau tout ça
> 
> ...


Si moi...  Bonne nuit


----------



## morden (3 Septembre 2006)

FloMac a dit:


> Brick




gagné 

dsl pour le retard : petit pb info :s


A part ça, ça va mieux !!  !!


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Septembre 2006)

A toi floMac


----------



## FloMac (4 Septembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> A toi floMac



B'jour
je passe mon tour
manque de temps et d'inspiration


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Septembre 2006)

FloMac a dit:


> B'jour
> je passe mon tour
> manque de temps et d'inspiration


Bon on va continuer avec celui-ci qui ne devrait pas faire long feu...


----------



## gandalfkiller (4 Septembre 2006)

angelllllllaaaaaaaaa

pendant papo pas laaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Septembre 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:


> angelllllllaaaaaaaaa
> 
> pendant papo pas laaaaaaaaaaa


J'avais prévenu que ça irait vite...  

A toi la main...


----------



## gandalfkiller (4 Septembre 2006)

mon  prenom  c'est romain tu  y étais presque ! 







shut shut pas de marque !


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Septembre 2006)

Comme l'indique le titre de l'image, c'est du kubrick 
et comme l'indique le site d'ou ca provient...........

encore et toujours la même bétise romain...........


----------



## pascalformac (4 Septembre 2006)

l&#224; aussi ca devrait aller ULTRA vite
( je r&#233;ponds pas , trop facile)


----------



## pascalformac (4 Septembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Comme l'indique le titre de l'image, c'est du kubrick
> et comme l'indique le site d'ou ca provient...........
> 
> encore et toujours la même bétise romain...........


c'était prévisible vu qu'il a pris  une image en NB ( donc à priori d'un site cinoche) et qu'il ne l'a pas hébergé  

( y sont fous ces romains...)


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Septembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> là aussi ca devrait aller ULTRA vite
> ( je réponds pas , trop facile)


Moi non plus... mais on pourrait dire, un coup pour rien, et laisser à Romain l'occasion de se rattraper...


----------



## FloMac (4 Septembre 2006)

ku "Brick"

déjà trouvé !


----------



## gandalfkiller (4 Septembre 2006)

bon  déjà  je remarque que vous avez pris quelques familiarité avec moi, 
soit, mais j'aimerai  qu'on  rigole un  peu  à  ma blague que j'ai  trouvé drole en  écrivant.

bon  je vais tenter d'heberger.

je reviens

PT1 j'ai  une note à  rendre au  directeur..... vous me bouffer tout mon  temps avec votrez forum là


----------



## pascalformac (4 Septembre 2006)

te fatigues pas on a tous trouv&#233; !!

Ah je sens qu'il va chercher une photo de HAL


----------



## gandalfkiller (4 Septembre 2006)

voila je teste 
maintenant amusez vous ! http://img345.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pharmacossentleclacosyp8.jpg


----------



## gandalfkiller (4 Septembre 2006)

là  ca fait moins son malin.....

pharmacos un indice dans le titre ? 
( sur mon  sens de l'humour ? j'attend ???? )


----------



## pascalformac (4 Septembre 2006)

bon , Romain y a  du progr&#232;s
la prochaine fois tu trouves une photo plus grande 
tu l'h&#233;berges et tu postes la vignette/ thumbnail ( cliquable et qui m&#232;nera vers la photo en taille r&#233;elle )


----------



## gandalfkiller (4 Septembre 2006)

pas trouvé plus grand.
pour la prochaine.


----------



## pascalformac (4 Septembre 2006)

Ca sent le drame n&#233;orealiste italien d'apr&#232;s guerre  ou peut &#234;tre   film social british


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Septembre 2006)

Le réalisateur est Pharmacos
et le titre est "Sent le clacosy"

C'est à moi ??????:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## gandalfkiller (4 Septembre 2006)

http://img328.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pharmacosestunsachq0.jpg 







success


----------



## pascalformac (4 Septembre 2006)

bon alors je confirme
drame italien 
ARCHI CONNU

( par contre romain t'as mis 2 fois le m&#234;me lien , et encore le 2 &#232; est mal balis&#233
alors que imageshack fournit les balises d&#233;j&#224; pr&#234;tes !
suffit de copier coller


----------



## gandalfkiller (4 Septembre 2006)

archi  connu 
mouaip 

aller donne le titre je donne la main


----------



## pascalformac (4 Septembre 2006)

je ne veux PAS la main 
j'ai déjà beaucoup trop de retard dans les défis à proposer

Mais pour te faire comprendre que je sais de quel film tu parles 
JE donne une image  





et la premiere lettre du prénom du réal  *V* ( Par ailleurs acteur dans d'autres films et pas qu'italiens)
ET 
les heros R et B sont joués par L.M.  ET E.S.


----------



## MacEskis (4 Septembre 2006)

"Le voleur de bicyclette" ?


----------



## gandalfkiller (4 Septembre 2006)

well  done ! 

tres bon  film  d'ailleur


----------



## MacEskis (4 Septembre 2006)

Film bel et bien en noir et blanc...


----------



## pascalformac (4 Septembre 2006)

Ah la belle  Candice.... dans un des roles feminins dans ce flm d'hommes
(MacEskis  c'est bien celui l&#224; non?)

edit 
et non , celui auquel je pense est en couleur


----------



## MacEskis (4 Septembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ah la belle  Candice....
> (MacEskis  c'est bien celui l&#224; non?)



C'est bien &#231;a    pourtant j'avais essay&#233; de trouver une photo assez neutre pour commencer   mais bon, face &#224; des professionnels, on ne peut que s'incliner 

EDIT :
Vu que l'on &#233;dite en m&#234;me temps  &#231;a devient dure.  Et l&#224;, le coup de la couleur ou du noir et blanc... bien,
tu me ferais douter... donc, laissons cette histoire de cot&#233;.  Dans mon souvenir il me semblait que c'&#233;tait en N&B mais bon,
&#231;a fait longtemps.


----------



## pascalformac (4 Septembre 2006)

officiellement en couleur
c'est ton commentaire  qui m'a enduit d'horreur


----------



## MacEskis (4 Septembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> officiellement en couleur
> c'est ton commentaire  qui m'a enduit d'horreur



Mea Culpa Mea Maxima Culpa :rose: et... bonne douche.

EDIT:

Vu que je lève le camp jusqu'à demain, voici une ribambelle d'images... 
si vous ne trouvez toujours pas, demandez à celui qui sait déjà, vous savez...
l'horrifié  

Allez, bonne soirée.


----------



## Kreck (4 Septembre 2006)

c'est La Canonnière du Yang-Tse.
Mais le film est en couleurs, pas en n&b.


----------



## FloMac (4 Septembre 2006)

Kreck a dit:


> c'est La Canonnière du Yang-Tse.
> Mais le film est en couleurs, pas en n&b.



j'crois bien c'est gagné 


un autre, un autre


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Septembre 2006)

Kreck a dit:


> c'est La Canonni&#232;re du Yang-Tse.
> Mais le film est en couleurs, pas en n&b.


T'as raison, d&#232;s la premi&#232;re image j'y ai pens&#233; mais toutes les infos p&#233;ch&#233;es sur ce film me donnaient une version couleur... C'est pas bien de nous enduire d'erreurs...


----------



## Kreck (4 Septembre 2006)

Une p'tite photo.
Je vais en chercher de plus grandes si vous ne trouve pas vite.
Voir la pièce jointe 11810


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Septembre 2006)

Kreck a dit:


> Une p'tite photo.
> Je vais en chercher de plus grandes si vous ne trouve pas vite.
> Voir la pièce jointe 11810


Si on reste dans l'acteur précédent je dirais "Bullit"...


----------



## Kreck (4 Septembre 2006)

Pour l'acteur, oui.
Pour Bullit, non.

Voir la pièce jointe 11811


----------



## FloMac (4 Septembre 2006)

Get-Apens ?


----------



## Kreck (4 Septembre 2006)

Voir la pièce jointe 11812


----------



## FloMac (4 Septembre 2006)

img 1


----------



## MacEskis (5 Septembre 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:


> T'as raison, dès la première image j'y ai pensé mais toutes les infos péchées sur ce film me donnaient une version couleur... C'est pas bien de nous enduire d'erreurs...



Dis donc CAC40   le premier "nhorrifié" fut Pascalformac 
à qui j'ai donné toute latitude pour me le faire payer jusqu'à la douzième génération  
et ce lapsus coloré fut rapidement corrigé.  
Alors, si tu en es horrifié, ne serait-ce juste pas parce que tu adores... "t'enduire" ? ... 
enfin j'me comprends :love:


----------



## gandalfkiller (5 Septembre 2006)

robocop vs frankestein bride ?


----------



## FloMac (5 Septembre 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:


> robocop vs frankestein bride ?


non non


----------



## FloMac (5 Septembre 2006)

img 2


----------



## iota (5 Septembre 2006)

Salut.

Facile, c'est Zorro...  

@+
iota


----------



## gandalfkiller (5 Septembre 2006)

carpenter ?


----------



## FloMac (5 Septembre 2006)

non, non


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Septembre 2006)

La Mouche noire,
Le Retour de la mouche d'Edward Bernds en 1959, 
La Mal&#233;diction de la mouche r&#233;alis&#233; par Don Sharp en 1965...


----------



## FloMac (5 Septembre 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:


> La Mouche noire,
> Le Retour de la mouche d'Edward Bernds en 1959,
> La Malédiction de la mouche réalisé par Don Sharp en 1965...



1958 
Gagné 






http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0051622/


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Septembre 2006)

FloMac a dit:


> 1958
> Gagn&#233;


Merci, d'ailleurs les deux autres sont donn&#233;es en N&B alors que plus r&#233;cents... Va comprendre, va savoir...  

C'est reparti : Timing 1 minutes


----------



## FloMac (5 Septembre 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Merci, d'ailleurs les deux autres sont données en N&B alors que plus récents... Va comprendre, va savoir...



j'ai un vague souvenir " a fait tres peur quand t'es tout petit " en N&B moi aussi
je me demande si il n'a pas été coloriser par la suite


----------



## FloMac (5 Septembre 2006)

mississippi burning


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Septembre 2006)

FloMac a dit:


> mississippi burning


Et nan, plus récent... 

Timing : 2 minutes...


----------



## FloMac (5 Septembre 2006)

et pourtant&#8230;
ca me dit qqchose&#8230;


----------



## pascalformac (5 Septembre 2006)

Dites , il n'aurait pas aussi r&#233;alis&#233; le film , l'acteur de la photo 2? hein?


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Septembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> Dites , il n'aurait pas aussi r&#233;alis&#233; le film , l'acteur de la photo 2? hein?


Non vu que c'est une femme !
Par contre en allant p&#234;cher les infos je me suis aper&#231;u que c'&#233;tait un t&#233;l&#233;film sorti en DVD en 2006...  

On fait quoi ? J'en propose un autre ou l'on continue sur celui-l&#224; ?

Mode edit : Quoique dans d'autres sites ils parlent de de film propos&#233; dans le festival de S.......

Indice : L'un des acteurs est le leader d'un groupe m&#233;tal...


----------



## MacEskis (5 Septembre 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Indice : L'un des acteurs est le leader d'un groupe métal...



Guy Dollé ?


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Septembre 2006)

MacEskis a dit:


> Guy Dollé ?


----------



## gandalfkiller (6 Septembre 2006)

euh....... 

je vois pas moi...

téléfilm ? 
Dérik contre attak  dans la campagne en  break de chasse ?


----------



## pascalformac (6 Septembre 2006)

Oulaa , on propose des telefilms américains maintenant?

C'est injuste!

Et ceux de la télé du Drakistan ( je parle bien sur de ceux de  la télé locale de Ridohentul en dialecte local , le vakomchtepouch ) , on peut aussi?   

On va jamais s'en sortir si on élargit trop.

ce film/telefilm, tu  peux verifier son statut sur imdb?


----------



## Pharmacos (6 Septembre 2006)

ben propose un autre      parce que celui la je ne sais pas


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Septembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> ce film/telefilm, tu  peux verifier son statut sur imdb?


Son statut ici... Comment ça j'ai donné la réponse ? Simone...  mais non j'lai pas dit...



Pharmacos a dit:


> ben propose un autre      parce que celui la je ne sais pas


Je vous en trouve un autre... 

Et voilà...

Timing : 25 secondes...


----------



## pascalformac (6 Septembre 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Son statut ici... Comment ça j'ai donné la réponse ? Simone...  mais non j'lai pas dit...
> .


exact Guy, tu n'as rien dit ... 

Sinon coté photo ca sent assez  le Dennis H...
non?
le film je vois pas encore


----------



## Pharmacos (6 Septembre 2006)

Le patriote


----------



## gandalfkiller (6 Septembre 2006)

film gore raté de romero ? 

sinon  pour le telefilm 
limp bizkit n'est pas un groupe de metal c'est un  groupe de m....

oups
j'ai dit tous fort !


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Septembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Le patriote


Non du tout...



gandalfkiller a dit:


> film gore raté de romero ?
> 
> sinon  pour le telefilm
> limp bizkit n'est pas un groupe de metal c'est un  groupe de m....
> ...


C'est pas du romero et pour le métal j'écoute pas ce genre de m*rde... :mouais: 

Timing : 37 secondes (le film durant 2h50 on est pas au bout...  )


----------



## gandalfkiller (6 Septembre 2006)

ce n'est pas bien  de cracher sur un  genre musical ! 
j'ai  recu  des carrré rouge pour moins que ca sur ce forum ! 
dont un  pour avoir dit que le mac book  pro  ne valait pas trop  le coup  par rapport au mac book  pour certaines utilisation

sinon  pour le film terminator 3 ? 
j'ai des reférences de fous !


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Septembre 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:


> ce n'est pas bien  de cracher sur un  genre musical !


T'appelle &#231;a de la musique...   



gandalfkiller a dit:


> sinon  pour le film terminator 3 ?  j'ai des ref&#233;rences de fous !


Ni le 1 ni le 2 et ni le 3, plus r&#233;cent...

Timing : 2" 11'


----------



## gandalfkiller (6 Septembre 2006)

la coline à  des yeux ?


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Septembre 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:


> la coline à  des yeux ?


Nan plus, allez une autre après je donnerais des indices...

Timing : 2" 29'


----------



## Pharmacos (6 Septembre 2006)

La nuit des morts vivants


----------



## gandalfkiller (6 Septembre 2006)

déja tenté 

les goonies 2 ? 

( goonies ........rahhhhhhhh mon  film  preferé )


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Septembre 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:


> déja tenté
> 
> les goonies 2 ?
> 
> ( goonies ........rahhhhhhhh mon  film  preferé )


Ben voyons...  Pourquoi pas "Bambi" tant que tu y est...  



Pharmacos a dit:


> La nuit des morts vivants


Aucunement, voici ce qu'un site donne comme définition :

Genre : Historique, Action, Drame

Film issu de la collaboration de 3 grandes nations...

A vous les studios


----------



## Pharmacos (6 Septembre 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Film issu de la collaboration de 3 grandes nations...


 
Un film du BENELUX quoi


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Septembre 2006)

Sorti US : 2002...


----------



## Patamach (6 Septembre 2006)

On dirait Apocalypse Now mais bon c'est pas sorti en 2002 ct'affaire là.


----------



## Patamach (6 Septembre 2006)

Sinon y'aurait bien Lassie chien fidèle mais j'ai des doutes.


----------



## bompi (6 Septembre 2006)

C'est vrai que l'on dirait (un peu) M. Brando.


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Septembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> On dirait Apocalypse Now mais bon c'est pas sorti en 2002 ct'affaire là.


Tu l'as dit bouffi...  



Patamach a dit:


> Sinon y'aurait bien Lassie chien fidèle mais j'ai des doutes.


rien que des incertitudes...  

Une ch'tite autre pour vous désorenter un peu plus... :love: 

Timing : 2"42'

PS : A 10 vous donnez votre langue à BackCat...


----------



## Patamach (6 Septembre 2006)

A la dentition de Madame je penserai à un film X d'horreur, genre Vampiros Lesbos.
....
Ah on me dit que les films de boules ne sont pas acceptés ici.
C'est naz vot' jeux!!


----------



## gandalfkiller (6 Septembre 2006)

un film avec charlize terron ? 

( oh  no  pas black cat ) 

sinon vampiros lesbos ? tu  fait tourner le divx là ?


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Septembre 2006)

Pfffff...  

Je vous rappele : *Genre : Historique, Action, Drame*

Faudrait suivre un peu et je vous mème pas en bateau là...  

2 de plus !

Timing : 3"54' et 4"39'


----------



## Pharmacos (6 Septembre 2006)

Gangs of new york ?


----------



## Patamach (6 Septembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Gangs of new york ?



Dis donc j'pense à un truc d'un coup.
Vu ton pseudo.
T'aurais pas des gouttes pour le nez en stock par hasard ?


----------



## Pharmacos (6 Septembre 2006)

Pourquoi t'es enrhumé ???


----------



## Patamach (6 Septembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Pourquoi t'es enrhumé ???



Non non c'est pour faire une quiche ce soir ... :mouais:


----------



## pascalformac (6 Septembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Gangs of new york ?


je pensais  à ca aussi 
 la photo 1 ressemble assez  à Scorcese ( ou peut etre Hopper)
la photo du décor me fait penser BEAUCOUP  à gangs of NY
mais la photo "homme à boue " me déroute

et gangs of NY a été produit par *5* pays selon imdb....


----------



## Pharmacos (6 Septembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> je pensais  à ca aussi
> la photo 1 ressemble assez  à Scorcese ( ou peut etre Hopper)
> la photo du décor me fait penser BEAUCOUP  à gangs of NY
> mais la photo "homme à boue " me déroute
> ...



Merci de ton soutiens 
Moi aussi l'homme en boue me déroute


----------



## FloMac (6 Septembre 2006)

là 

je coince aussi


----------



## pascalformac (6 Septembre 2006)

je pense que c'est Gangs of NY mais que on a &#233;t&#233; "enduit en horreur" ( pour ainsi dire ) par quelques  infos
gangs of NY = 2002
drame historique action
 le d&#233;cor ( film&#233; &#224; Rome) est  le m&#234;me
Scorcese y apparait en cameo


----------



## Pharmacos (6 Septembre 2006)

Moi ce qui me fait le plus pensé a G of NY c'est les deux dernières images !

On verra


----------



## FloMac (6 Septembre 2006)

a part Gangs of new york je vois pas d'autre film de 2h50 ??


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Septembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Gangs of new york ?


 Et bien c'est pas trop t&#244;t...  

D&#233;sol&#233; de n'avoir pu r&#233;pondre plus t&#244;t j'avais un d&#238;ner d'affaire...

A toi la main 

PS : Je viens de lire la suite voici donc la fiche du film par Allocin&#233; sur laquelle je me suis bas&#233; pour vous donner quelques infos...

J'ajoute qu'&#233;tant pr&#233;sent dans ma vid&#233;oth&#232;que je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de le visionner mais que je vais m'empresser de combler ce retard car ce film &#224; l'air int&#233;r&#233;ssant !
Et puis Scorsese c'es Scorsese...


----------



## pascalformac (6 Septembre 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Et bien c'est pas trop tôt...
> 
> Désolé de n'avoir pu répondre plus tôt j'avais un dîner d'affaire...
> 
> A toi la main


bravo Pharmacos 
et moi qui pensais  aussi bigrement à ce film mais doutais un peu; et   Dos Jones disait produit par 3 pays alors que la fiche imdb dit produit par  5 pays...
( et en géneral imdb est très fiable)


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Septembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> bravo Pharmacos
> et moi qui pensais  aussi bigrement à ce film mais doutais un peu; et   Dos Jones disait produit par 3 pays alors que la fiche imdb dit produit par  5 pays...
> ( et en géneral imdb est très fiable)


Comme précisé dans mon post précédent Allociné mentionne seulement 3 pays en réalisation mais peut-être que deux autres pays se sont associés à la production. Pour Allociné c'est britannique, allemand, américain seulement... J'ai pas cherché plus loin...

Pour l'homme à la boue ceux qui ont le DVD pourront facilement vérifier l'image au timing que j'ai donné...


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Septembre 2006)

Pour rajouter un peu plus de gloire à la gloire d'avoir trouvé le film je dis:

C'est la première fois que je trouve un film sur les images données sans regarder ni le titre des images (ce qu'appelle tricher gandalfkiller) ni vérifier les infos données par dos jones !

je suis donc très fier de moi !
Mais bon c'est un plaisir personnel que je partager avec vous     

Sinon la je suis au boulot......donc ca va être dur de vous trouver un film je passe la main et je la reprendrai d'ici la dimanche parce que je ne rentre pas chez moi d'ici dimanche donc pas d'ordi ni de film : désolé


----------



## gandalfkiller (7 Septembre 2006)

"je suis trés fiere de moi ! "

mais nous aussi ..... voila voila 

Tu  vois ca ne vaut pas plus chere de ne pas tricher? 


( enfin  les goonies j'était pas loin ) 

Qui  prend la main  de pharma ?


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Septembre 2006)

Mais toi très cher !


----------



## gandalfkiller (7 Septembre 2006)

[img=http://img166.imageshack.us/img166/7091/pharmcogrospaboyx2.th.jpg]


ok lets dance !


----------



## bacriloo (7 Septembre 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:


> ok lets dance !



David Bowie? 

Sinon je sais pô dans l'immédiat.


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Septembre 2006)

C'est moi le playboy ?

Et sinon c'est tourné en caméra amateur ?


----------



## gandalfkiller (7 Septembre 2006)

c'est ta culture cinématographiquie qui  est digne d'un  amateur .....

( oooohhhhhh attak !:  )


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Septembre 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:


> c'est ta culture cinématographiquie qui est digne d'un amateur .....
> 
> ( oooohhhhhh attak !: )


 

Ne t'inquiète pas je suis insensible à tes attaques tellements elles sont basses


----------



## bompi (7 Septembre 2006)

On dirait l'acteur mexicain Gael Garc&#237;a Bernal.


----------



## gandalfkiller (7 Septembre 2006)

on  dirait ........ hein ?


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Septembre 2006)

Almodovar


----------



## gandalfkiller (7 Septembre 2006)

bon pharma........ je t'aime bien mais .......
fait un  effort pour faire des posts interessant .

merci .


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Septembre 2006)

Et ta mère...aussi !    

Ravi d'apprendre que tu m'aimes bien


----------



## bompi (7 Septembre 2006)

P't'&#234;t' que c'est "Diarios de motocicleta" (mais je ne l'ai pas vu) de Walter Salles. La fille ressemble elle-aussi.

C'est dommage, j'avais envie de proposer &#224; votre sagacit&#233; "The King", o&#249; Bernal est tr&#232;s bon et assez effarant !


----------



## gandalfkiller (7 Septembre 2006)

nop  mieux qu'un  film  sur cet assassin  de che guevarra.... 


(pharma laisse ma maman  où elle est. merci )


----------



## bompi (7 Septembre 2006)

Il y a pire que le Che, tout de m&#234;me


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Septembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Il y a pire que le Che, tout de même


Bush...


----------



## FloMac (7 Septembre 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:


> nop  mieux qu'un  film  sur cet assassin  de che guevarra....
> 
> 
> (pharma laisse ma maman  où elle est. merci )



Hum 

bon, 
une autre image p'têtre !


----------



## gandalfkiller (8 Septembre 2006)

pire que le che ? oui staline et castro .... 

Bush jusqu'a preuve du contraire n'a pas fait d'execution sommaire ni supprim&#233; la d&#233;mocratie.


Revenons au film : 

un des meilleurs r&#233;alisateurs actuels
un des meilleurs films..... vraiment ca tue !


----------



## bompi (8 Septembre 2006)

Comme je ne connais pas le film et que je sens que je vais m'agacer sur ce fil ... je vais attendre le prochain


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Septembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Comme je ne connais pas le film et que je sens que je vais m'agacer sur ce fil ... je vais attendre le prochain


 
Tu peux changer de film gandalfkiller, parce que si bompi ne trouve pas personne ne trouvera


----------



## gandalfkiller (8 Septembre 2006)

ok  je donne la réponse.

C'est amores perros 
le premier film de inarritu
gros gros film  voila ! 

j'attend avec impatience babel.


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0245712/

Si  quelqu'un  veut reprendre la main, 
je ne pensais pas que c'était un  film  si  peu connue.........


----------



## pascalformac (9 Septembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Tu peux changer de film gandalfkiller, parce que si bompi ne trouve pas personne ne trouvera


tu crois pas que tu t'avances un peu vite l&#224;?
tout le monde ne peut pas passer tout le temps 
(le plus marrant c'est qu'il y a un bail j'ai falli le proposer en devinette)


Ceci dit , tu viens d'inventer un nouveau jeu
Poster une devinette et donner la r&#233;ponse un ou 2 jours apr&#232;s


----------



## bompi (9 Septembre 2006)

D'autant que je suis loin (euh ... tr&#232;s loin m&#234;me !) d'&#234;tre le plus connaisseur ! Il y a de s&#233;rieux clients dans le coin.
Moi, sorti des 5 derni&#232;res minutes (chuis fan de Raymond Souplex) ...

NB : Ce n'est pas une blague, hein : j'adore regarder cette s&#233;rie avec les acteurs d&#233;licatement cach&#233;s par l'ombre des perches  Souplex est tr&#232;s fort.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Septembre 2006)

bon sang mais c'est  bien s&#251;r !

Au fait histoire de pr&#233;senter Raymond
fiche imdb de Raymond Souplex

( je savais pas qu'il avait &#233;crit un film !)


----------



## bompi (9 Septembre 2006)

Pour faire dans le personnel : quand j'&#233;tais gamin, je ne regardais pas la t&#233;l&#233; du tout et, qui plus est, Souplex est mort en '72 : j'&#233;tais petit (et plut&#244;t malade cette ann&#233;e-l&#224. Mais par contre, je lisais Pilote ! (m&#226;tin ! quel journal !  ou : le journal qui s'amuse &#224; r&#233;fl&#233;chir) avec la RAB et son pastiche hilarant.

Je n'ai finalement vu le p&#232;re Souplex, en dehors des Branquignols, qu'avec cette horreur t&#233;l&#233;visuelle : La Cinq !! Gr&#226;ce &#224; cette cha&#238;ne et son besoin de remplir ses quotas de diffusion de programmes fran&#231;ais, j'ai pu presque tous les voir une ou deux fois &#224; des horaires improbables.
[dans le m&#234;me temps, j'ai d&#233;couvert dibidip ! Keurque &#224; Enteurpra&#239;se : Teletransportez-moi]

Pour finir : cette s&#233;rie est assez int&#233;ressante car, sous ses c&#244;t&#233;s "la t&#233;l&#233; de de Gaulle", on montre des situations assez proches de celles de Maigret. Turpitudes morales sans pour autant tomber dans le pr&#234;chi-pr&#234;cha (un peu &#224; la fin de l'&#233;mission mais si peu). Bref c'est nettement plus cru, sordide et sournois, social aussi, que l'on pourrait attendre de la TV de tante Yvonne.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Septembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> t Souplex
> 
> , je lisais Pilote ! (mâtin ! quel journal !  ou : le journal qui s'amuse à réfléchir) avec la RAB et son pastiche hilarant.
> .


En passant, in topic total,  je signale un AUTRE pastiche ouvertement inspiré par " les 5 dernières minutes" et écrit AUSSI par Gotlib ( Marcel pour les intimes)
je parle de "Les Vécés étaient fermés de l'intérieur" de Patrice Leconte 1976


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Septembre 2006)

5 jours sans nouvelles propositions :affraid: 

Je relance de 1 avec d'entrée ces 3 images prises dans les 5 premières minutes du film...


----------



## pascalformac (14 Septembre 2006)

la premiere image m'a  fait pens&#233; &#224; une adaptation cinoche des jeux pingu - yestisport

( je plaisante)

mode serieux
ca ca doit se passer en Chine Tibet ou Mongolie
les habits sont typiques  , ainsi que le reste
cot&#233; titre je s&#232;che


----------



## FloMac (14 Septembre 2006)

c'est quoi le titre ?


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Septembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> la premiere image m'a  fait pensé à une adaptation cinoche des jeux pingu - yestisport
> 
> ( je plaisante)
> 
> ...


Année de production : 2004 et c'est bien un film asiatique

Suivantes...


----------



## pascalformac (14 Septembre 2006)

photo 4 : interessant
Aucune trace historique de ce genre d'armures, maquillage ou coupe de cheveux  en Asie.
Donc pure imagination et r&#233;ecriture.
ca sent le jeu potache en mode " gore"  avec les codes guerriers  asiatiques ( dont japonais)
une adaptation manga?
De t&#234;te , pas vu


----------



## FloMac (14 Septembre 2006)

Le samourai du crepuscule


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Septembre 2006)

FloMac a dit:


> Le samourai du crepuscule


Ce n'est pas cela mais dans ta réponse il y a un indice...

Timing : 8"08'


----------



## FloMac (14 Septembre 2006)

La servante et le samourai


----------



## Patamach (14 Septembre 2006)

Seven Swords de Tsui Hark


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Septembre 2006)

FloMac a dit:


> La servante et le samourai


NAN plus...  

Indice : Le thème à déja inspiré au moins deux films précédants et non des moindres...


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Septembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Seven Swords de Tsui Hark


   

Le thème des 7 Samouraïs repris une nouvelle fois...  

A toi la main 

Mode d'Edith : vBullletin


----------



## Patamach (14 Septembre 2006)

Bon allez un petit film à petit budget mais assez enorme sous bien des aspects ... :style:


----------



## gandalfkiller (14 Septembre 2006)

a non ! 

on  avais dit pas les films de fesse ! 

c'est celle qui  a épousé un  tolard la brune au milieu et qui  kiff joey star ?


----------



## Patamach (14 Septembre 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:
			
		

> on  avais dit pas les films de fesse !



Pas un film de fesses mais un film de seins ... comprenne qui voudra


----------



## FloMac (14 Septembre 2006)

Priscilla, folle du désert


----------



## Patamach (14 Septembre 2006)

FloMac a dit:
			
		

> Priscilla, folle du désert



Hé oui BRAVO nous avons un perdant, c'est pas ça du tout.

Allez une autre image pas tellement différente de l'autre mais j'ai rien d'autre sous la main.

Autre indice: tourné en 65.


----------



## Niconemo (14 Septembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Pas un film de fesses mais un film de seins ... comprenne qui voudra



&#199;a fait tr&#232;s Russ Meyer... 
Supervixens  (1982)
Ultravixens (1980)
Megavixens (1976)
The Seven Minutes (1971)
Cherry, Harry et Raquel (1970)
La Vall&#233;e des plaisirs (1970)
Faster Pussy Cat, kill! kill! (1966)
Le Desir dans les tripes (1965)
Je n'en ai vu aucun (et je ne pense pas avoir rat&#233; grand chose...) mais vu le look de ces "demoiselles" je pencherai bien pour les plus anciens : _Faster, pussycat ! kill ! kill !_ ou Le _Desir dans les tripes

Edit : suite au dernier message de Patamach... M**** ! On dirait que je risque de gagner !
_


----------



## Niconemo (14 Septembre 2006)

Bon j'ai v&#233;rifi&#233; via Gleugleu image... j'ai bon.
(Faster Pussy cat Kill Kill)

J'esp&#232;re que le jeu est ouvert &#224; tout le monde...
Si oui, je suppose que c'est &#224; moi... ?


----------



## bompi (14 Septembre 2006)

Vouip ! C'est bien &#231;a.

Dans le genre mammaire, je regarde en ce moment les films de Blaxploitation sur le c&#226;ble (Coffy, Foxy Brown etc.)
C'est un peu nul mais pas si mal en m&#234;me temps, extr&#234;mement _seventies_. Toute occasion est bonne pour que les filles voient leur chemises d&#233;chir&#233;es lors des (nombreuses) bagarres ... 
Et je dois convenir que la personnalit&#233; _tr&#232;s_ int&#233;ressante de Pam Grier n'est pas pour rien dans mon assiduit&#233; &#224; regarder ces films ... GASP !!!!!
Disons qu'elle a des moments assez meyeriens dans ces films ... Et des arguments proches de ceux de Kitten Natividad (mon h&#233;ro&#239;ne pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;e _ever_). Bon sang de bois !


----------



## Niconemo (14 Septembre 2006)

Bon... Tous les films auxquels je pense sont d&#233;j&#224; pass&#233; ici... Je commence &#224; &#234;tre &#224; cours d'id&#233;e (et de DVD). Je tente celui ci (peu connu, mais je l'aime bien) en esp&#233;rant qu'il n'a pas &#233;t&#233; d&#233;j&#224; choisi (pas le temps de v&#233;rifier tout de suite).


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Septembre 2006)

Niconemo a dit:


> Bon... Tous les films auxquels je pense sont déjà passé ici... Je commence à être à cours d'idée (et de DVD). Je tente celui ci (peu connu, mais je l'aime bien) en espérant qu'il n'a pas été déjà choisi (pas le temps de vérifier tout de suite).


Hello  
Pas de problèmes pour re-proposer un film ici, surtout si les images sont différentes...

Les piqûres de rappel sont toujours les bienvenues...

Je pense à ce film sur les incorruptibles avec Kevin Costner sinon...


----------



## Niconemo (14 Septembre 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Je pense à ce film sur les incorruptibles avec Kevin Costner sinon...



Pas du tout ! :rateau:
Ça ne se passe pas du tout à Chicago.

Comme je n'ai pas choisi une image bien plus facile en deuxième, je la poste tout de suite...





C'est un panoramique vers le début du film. L'indice important de l'image, c'est la poupée.


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Septembre 2006)

Niconemo a dit:


> C'est un panoramique vers le début du film. L'indice important de l'image, c'est la poupée.


Chucky, le retour de Chucky, Bambi vs Chucky...


----------



## gandalfkiller (15 Septembre 2006)

hum  il  faut des indices car là  je ne devine pas moi  non  plus

hop  une connerie : les sentiers de la perdition ?.


----------



## Niconemo (15 Septembre 2006)

Non. Des indices.

Le véhicule de la 1e image a tendence à vous mettre sur une fausse piste.
Alors pour corriger le tir sachez que  :

 dans le film ce véhicule apparait comme anachronique
la scène de la 1e image se déroule en pleine forêt (on devine des arbres dans la brume)
Dans la 2e image, la poupée représente une grand-mère


----------



## gandalfkiller (15 Septembre 2006)

hum ......

je ne connais pas....
vraiment pas
la voiture est jolie c'est une rolls phantom il semblerai.
mais apres......

pchiiiiiit

"Montre-moi donc ce que Mahomet a apporté de nouveau. Tu ne trouveras que des choses mauvaises et inhumaines, comme le droit de défendre par l'épée la foi qu'il prêchait"


----------



## Niconemo (15 Septembre 2006)

Tu cites du Ratzinger ?

Bon. Une image cl&#233; du film. Vers le milieu.
Normalement toute personne ayant vu le film devrait se rappeler de cette all&#233;gorie.
Pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas vu les images suivantes donneront des indices plus formels


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Septembre 2006)

Niconemo a dit:


> Pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas vu les images suivantes donneront des indices plus formels


Suivantes...


----------



## gandalfkiller (15 Septembre 2006)

jurassik  park ? 

non  serieux j'ai  pas vu 

désoler 

j'adore l'église catholique .....avec joseph le meilleur d'entre nous !


----------



## Niconemo (15 Septembre 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Suivantes...



On rentre dans le vif du sujet alors...





C'est un film des ann&#233;es 80. Pas un chef d'&#339;uvre mais quand-m&#234;me un film &#224; avoir vu.
Je l'ai vu &#224; sa sortie et j'ai &#233;t&#233; content de trouver en DVD ce film in&#233;dit &#224; la TV &#224; ma connaissance.


----------



## Niconemo (15 Septembre 2006)

Un extrait de la tr&#232;s belle sc&#232;ne finale...


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Septembre 2006)

Niconemo a dit:


> Un extrait de la très belle scène finale...


Youkou Rintintin...


----------



## Patamach (15 Septembre 2006)

Rox et Rouky ?  :casse:


----------



## Niconemo (15 Septembre 2006)

Bon.

On a une mère grand, une allégorie de la puberté féminine et un loup...
'vous faut un dessin ? 


 Ce film a été tourné la même année que la sortie du 1er Mac
 Certaines scènes d'effets spéciaux, bien qu'aillant bien vieilli ne sont pas visible par un public non averti.
 Le réalisteur a tourné bien plus recemment un film de vampire avec une esthétique très proche.
 Grouillez vous de trouver parce que je dois me barrer jusqu'à demaion soir ensuite


----------



## MacEskis (15 Septembre 2006)

"La compagnie des loups" ?


----------



## Niconemo (15 Septembre 2006)

OUF !

Bravo !


----------



## MacEskis (15 Septembre 2006)

Niconemo a dit:


> OUF !


  à court d'indices peut-être !

Un autre...


----------



## pascalformac (15 Septembre 2006)

damned , j'ai oubli&#233; de passer , j'aurai trouv&#233; &#224; photo 3
( la 1 est curieuse , je ne me rappelais plus)
film tr&#232;s interessant

A noter parmi les autres films interessants du r&#233;al ( Neil Jordan)
*crying game
*mona lisa
et
*entretien avec un vampire ( o&#249;  cruise n'est pas aussi mauvais que d'hab, et Dunst " Marie Antoinette " joue une gamine pas si gamine...)


----------



## Alcidnikopol (15 Septembre 2006)

barbarella


----------



## MacEskis (15 Septembre 2006)

Alcidnikopol a dit:


> barbarella


 
Trouver une image pas trop explicite fut assez difficile, et ... elle l'était encore trop


----------



## Alcidnikopol (15 Septembre 2006)

desole pour le retard voici ma contribution


----------



## gandalfkiller (17 Septembre 2006)

stargate ? la porte des étoiles


----------



## Alcidnikopol (17 Septembre 2006)

lol non
indice : quebec


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Septembre 2006)

Un truc genre atlantis...


----------



## Alcidnikopol (17 Septembre 2006)

lol non
bon je reprend indice : Quebec
indice: parodie


----------



## gandalfkiller (18 Septembre 2006)

connais pas 

j'ai  un  probléme avec le quebec,  on  ne comprend rien  de quand il  parle ! 

c'est pas gérable !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Septembre 2006)

Désolé... Ce n'est pas dans la ligne du trhead ; mais aujourd'hui, je suis tombé sur ça...

J'en aurais pleuré de joie, tellement je ne croyais pas un tel site possible...

Je fais partager, on ne sait jamais...

Dire que j'ai usé une vieille cassette V2000 quand j'avais 15 ans...


----------



## dada didouda (23 Septembre 2006)

qu'est ce que c'est que ce film ?

c'est la première fois que j'en entends parler. mais les extraits du site sont alléchants...   

tu as une copie du film ? même si apparemment c'est de l'ordre de l'introuvable....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Septembre 2006)

dada didouda a dit:


> tu as une copie du film ? même si apparemment c'est de l'ordre de l'introuvable....



La charte m'interdit de te dire comment te la procurer


----------



## Kreck (23 Septembre 2006)

N'est-ce pas ce film où l'on assiste à une belle distribution de baffes dans une gare, une coupage de parties chez un coiffeur et tout et tout  
A voir, effectivement


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Septembre 2006)

Kreck a dit:


> N'est-ce pas ce film où l'on assiste à une belle distribution de baffes dans une gare?



Ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!... :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Septembre 2006)

Bon 7 jours sans nouvelle d'Alcidnikopol sur le fil ici...

On considère qu'il est perdu ou qu'il se désintéresse totalement de le faire vivre...


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Septembre 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Bon 7 jours sans nouvelle d'Alcidnikopol sur le fil ici...
> 
> On considère qu'il est perdu ou qu'il se désintéresse totalement de le faire vivre...



Il est parti parce qu'il n'a pas le titre du film


----------



## Alcidnikopol (24 Septembre 2006)

desole
du retard
mais j ai un de mes dd qu a crasher violemment
le film etant dessus je ne peut pas vous mettre d autre screen

donc l indice
Pierre Th&#233;or&#234;t
je pense que sa va grandement aider
et encore desole pour le retard


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Septembre 2006)

Alcidnikopol a dit:


> desole
> du retard
> mais j ai un de mes dd qu a crasher violemment
> le film etant dessus je ne peut pas vous mettre d autre screen
> ...


Pas grave on va abréger tes souffrances...

"Dans une galaxie près de chez vous"


----------



## gandalfkiller (25 Septembre 2006)

we got a winner ?


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Septembre 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:


> we got a winner ?


Ben en attendant la réponse voici...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (25 Septembre 2006)

Miracle sur la 8&#232;me rue ?


----------



## gandalfkiller (25 Septembre 2006)

moi  je seche, l'acteur me dis quelque chose mais 
ca me fait plus penser à  un film  de flic qui  interroge un tenancier d'un  bar ou d'une brasserie parisienne ( euh non... )


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Septembre 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Miracle sur la 8ème rue ?


Du tout...


gandalfkiller a dit:


> moi  je seche, l'acteur me dis quelque chose mais
> ca me fait plus penser à  un film  de flic qui  interroge un tenancier d'un  bar ou d'une brasserie parisienne ( euh non... )


Non plus...


----------



## gandalfkiller (25 Septembre 2006)

crash ?


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Septembre 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:


> crash ?


Bien vu  

"Collision" in french, de Paul Haggis le sc&#233;nariste de "Million Dollar Baby"

A toi la main...


----------



## gandalfkiller (25 Septembre 2006)

je laisse la main  je dois y aller  
je suis désoler :! 

aller y  !: sinon  je poste demain 10 h 

aller courrage 

aller voir lttle miss sunshine !


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Septembre 2006)

Et ca repart.......


----------



## Alcidnikopol (25 Septembre 2006)

thcx d avoir abreger mes souffrances
dos jones
lol


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Septembre 2006)

Alcidnikopol a dit:


> thcx d avoir abreger mes souffrances
> dos jones
> lol



Non ce n'est pas le titre du film


----------



## gandalfkiller (26 Septembre 2006)

la ligue des gentlemen extrordinaires, ou  un batman ...


----------



## Niconemo (26 Septembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Désolé... Ce n'est pas dans la ligne du trhead ; mais aujourd'hui, je suis tombé sur ça...


Tiens... Raffarin a aussi fait de la comédie ? (je veux dire aussi en Italie)







Sinon ça fait très batmobile effectivement la dernière image...

Batman returns peut-être.


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Septembre 2006)

Raté


----------



## gandalfkiller (27 Septembre 2006)

unbreakable 

nightsalalamamane 
willis
et samuel Lee Jackson 

facile avec la derniere image  

j'aime assez ce film, où pour une fois il  joue bien  willis.... 
dernier film  correct de syalamamamane

A moi !!!!!!!!!  A moi ????


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Septembre 2006)

Oui a toi      

Well done 

Moi je n'aime pas trop la fin ou c'est trop super heros......


----------



## gandalfkiller (28 Septembre 2006)

j'aime bien la fin de incassalbe, avec la petite musique et le m&#233;chant qui se revele.... tr&#233;s comic book ... j'm quoi.


catch that men !!


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Septembre 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:


> j'aime bien la fin de incassalbe, avec la petite musique et le méchant qui se revele.... trés comic book ... j'm quoi.
> 
> 
> catch that men !!



Tu travailles à l'affranchissement à la poste...   

Titanic, nique nique...


----------



## gandalfkiller (28 Septembre 2006)

non  perdu  c'est un  bon  film 
trés bon  même 
et cette photo devrait suffir normalement 

indice : plus c'est long , plus c'est bon !


----------



## AntoineD (28 Septembre 2006)

Il &#233;tait une fois en Am&#233;rique ?


----------



## gandalfkiller (28 Septembre 2006)

yep  

même si commme on dit ce n'est pas la taille qui  compte mais le gout.... 

c'est vraiment un  trés bon  film  dans ca version  director's cut sortie en  DVD


----------



## AntoineD (28 Septembre 2006)

ah oui, zut, faut que je trouve des screenshots, maintenant !  

TR&#232;s bon film, exactement. Magique.

Bon, laissez-moi d'ici 19h30 (le temps que je revienne  ).


----------



## AntoineD (30 Septembre 2006)

hello, d&#233;sol&#233; de ne pas avoir choisi : j'ai pas trouv&#233; de film que j'aie vu et qui soit vraiment int&#233;ressant &#224; deviner :s

Je laisse la main &#224; qui la veut ! 

Sinon &#231;a va prendre des plombes &#224; trouver... (&#231;'a d&#233;j&#224; pris deux jours).


----------



## gandalfkiller (30 Septembre 2006)

ALLER MARS !


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Septembre 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:


> ALLER MARS !


Y'a l'ami Clint...


----------



## MacEskis (30 Septembre 2006)

"Quand les aigles attaquent" ?


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Septembre 2006)

MacEskis a dit:


> "Quand les aigles attaquent" ?



A toi


----------



## MacEskis (30 Septembre 2006)

Moi j'aime encore bien ce genre de film de guerre, de ces années là, il y une ambiance particulière.
Allez hop suivant, un "rien" plus vieux...


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Septembre 2006)

Ah oui toi tu n'attends pas la confirmation de gandalfkiller !
Moi aussi je pense que c'est ca


----------



## MacEskis (30 Septembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Ah oui toi tu n'attends pas la confirmation de gandalfkiller !
> Moi aussi je pense que c'est ca



Oops    en voyant ta pécédente réponse, j'ai pensé que l'image venait de toi, et que tu confirmais ma réponse     

Bon bin, si c'est pas ça, bin, faites semblant de ne pas avoir mon image 

EDIT: qui ne dis mot conscent   ... autre image à ne pas regarder...


----------



## MacEskis (1 Octobre 2006)

Toujours très calme le week-end... quand même une petite supplémentaire au cas où...


----------



## gandalfkiller (1 Octobre 2006)

ouais c'etait bien when  ealges dare

trés bon  film by the way ! 

pour ton  film là, hum  c'est un  hitchcock ?   

( au faite j'ai  mater something gotta give là  et les chevalier du  ciel  en  DVD.... . le premier est sympa,  le deuxieme un  peu  chiant mais trés bo avions   )


----------



## MacEskis (1 Octobre 2006)

Oui, c'est bien un Hitchcock   d'ailleurs le voil&#224;...


----------



## bompi (2 Octobre 2006)

On pense &#224; L'Homme qui en savait trop, p&#233;riode british (1934).
[ce qui m'agace est que je sais que je l'ai vu ...]

Cela pourrait aussi &#234;tre un film d'espionnage (l&#224;, faut que je recherche le titre).


----------



## MacEskis (2 Octobre 2006)

Non, ce n'est pas "L'homme qui en savait trop".

C'est le film d'espionnage, de la même époque... et voici deux images pour le prix d'une vu que je ne suis de retour que vers 17:30.


----------



## MacEskis (2 Octobre 2006)

Vu que vous manquez d'inspiration, en voici mes dernières cartouches...
après on passera aux charades


----------



## bompi (3 Octobre 2006)

"The 39 Steps" (1935)


----------



## MacEskis (3 Octobre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> "The 39 Steps" (1935)


Ouf !  
A toi.


----------



## bompi (3 Octobre 2006)

Je n'ai pas trop le temps donc la main est libre.


----------



## Kreck (8 Octobre 2006)

Bon, comme ce fil est moribond, je propose ceci :

Voir la pièce jointe 12161


----------



## Alcidnikopol (8 Octobre 2006)

c facile
mais vu que j ai pas le temps de poster un autre screen je dirais rien
mais c le choc de deux rois
lol


----------



## Kreck (8 Octobre 2006)

Alcidnikopol a dit:


> c facile
> mais vu que j ai pas le temps de poster un autre screen je dirais rien
> mais c le choc de deux rois
> lol



  Non non non   
C'est pas du jeu, le but étant de relancer le fil, on donne la réponse si on l'a, quitte à passer la main  
Il faut faire en sorte qu'on ne s'endorme pas ici, ce serait dommage...


----------



## Alcidnikopol (8 Octobre 2006)

bon alors il s agit de bubba hotep
mais n ayant rien sous la main pour relancer je passe mon tour

en tout cas j adore kennedy dans ce film
lol


----------



## Alcidnikopol (10 Octobre 2006)

allez 
voila le mien


----------



## bompi (11 Octobre 2006)

"Cars" ?


----------



## MacEskis (11 Octobre 2006)

"Leaving Las Vegas" ?


----------



## Alcidnikopol (11 Octobre 2006)

nop ni l'un ni l'autre


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Octobre 2006)

Enfin si vous voulez dormir la bas.......

Reservez ici


----------



## MacEskis (11 Octobre 2006)

"The Devil's Rejects" ?


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Octobre 2006)

MacEskis a dit:


> "The Devil's Rejects" ?





Toi tu as suivi mon lien


----------



## MacEskis (11 Octobre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Toi tu as suivi mon lien



Bin... euh... non... enfin... oui...  
J'avais déjà effectué une recherche mais sur "kahiRi", z'avais mal lu l'écriteau  
et bien entendu, revenu bredouille.

Là, c'est au pif... on verra bien.


----------



## Alcidnikopol (11 Octobre 2006)

c est bien the devil'sreject au suivant


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Octobre 2006)

Pffff tout le mérite est pour moi car moi je sais lire un panneau      
Lol
Bien joué      

A toi


----------



## MacEskis (11 Octobre 2006)

Merci à toi Pharmacos  
Merci de m'obliger à me creuser le ciboulot pour trouver un film non enocre passé...
Allez...


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Octobre 2006)

L'homme qui ne regarde pas dans son rétro


----------



## MacEskis (11 Octobre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> L'homme qui ne regarde pas dans son rétro



On fait moins le malin quand il n'y a pas d'écriteau hein !    

Edit: nouvelle photo...


----------



## Kreck (11 Octobre 2006)

Duel ?


----------



## MacEskis (11 Octobre 2006)

Kreck a dit:


> Duel ?




J'ai adoré ce film lors de sa sortie, je me demande s'il a bien "vieilli" ?


----------



## AntoineD (11 Octobre 2006)

ah duel d&#232;s la premi&#232;re image, mais c'est dur de faire original avec  ce film 

terrible, d'ailleurs. Sauf la fin un peu naze... mais bon.


----------



## MacEskis (11 Octobre 2006)

AntoineD a dit:


> ah duel dès la première image, mais c'est dur de faire original avec  ce film
> 
> terrible, d'ailleurs. Sauf la fin un peu naze... mais bon.



Tu l'as dis, parce qu'à part des images de la voiture, du camion, du désert et du chauffeur, trouver une image originale, pas trop révélatrice, fut impossible  

Idem, la fin, je suis un peu rester dessus, enfin sur,  mais avec un A et sans N, plutôt avec un M


----------



## AntoineD (11 Octobre 2006)

MacEskis a dit:


> Idem, la fin, je suis un peu rester dessus, enfin sur,  mais avec un A et sans N, plutôt avec un M



?


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Octobre 2006)

AntoineD a dit:


> ?



Moi non plus j'ai pas compris


----------



## AntoineD (11 Octobre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Moi non plus j'ai pas compris


----------



## MacEskis (12 Octobre 2006)

AntoineD a dit:


> ?





Pharmacos a dit:


> Moi non plus j'ai pas compris





AntoineD a dit:


>



Comment !!! Ce n'était pas assez clair ?!  

Bon, AntoineD avait parlé de la fin du film un peu naze,
pour lui signaler que j'étais d'accord avec lui, je lui écris que moi aussi j'étais resté sur ma... faim... donc... sa "fin", mais avec un A ... donc fain... mais sans N, donc... fai mais plutôt avec un M, donc... faim !

Bref, c'était un jeu de mot à deux balles :rose:  que personne n'a compris, et vu que c'est à deux balles, ça tombe bien, je vais déjà en utiliser une pour me la tirer dans la tête, de honte, et je garde la deuxième au cas où la première aurait du mal à trouver le cerveau  

@dieu.


----------



## AntoineD (12 Octobre 2006)

Bon, tr&#234;ve de flood : quelqu'un a une image de film ?


----------



## Kreck (12 Octobre 2006)

Bon, un film quasi introuvable car quasi invisible ; donc comme je ne veux pas bloquer le jeu et comme il n'y a pas ou peu de photos disponibles sur le ou&#232;be (je n'ai pas le film dans ma vid&#233;oth&#232;que), je vous mets sur la voie en vous racontant ma vie :
En d&#233;placement sur Strasbourg le 22 septembre, je vois, apr&#232;s avoir mang&#233; dans un winstub du tonnerre    (le 21 au soir en fait) et en retournant &#224; l'h&#244;tel qu'un cin&#233;ma passe un festival de films de la Hammer, je rentre, je paie, et je vois &#231;a :

Voir la pièce jointe 12225


Un navet jouissif comme on en fait plus, avec le grand Christopher Lee grim&#233; en espagnol :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Kreck (12 Octobre 2006)

Chouette ! J'ai trouvé d'autres photos ! :rateau:  :rateau:

Voir la pièce jointe 12226


Voir la pièce jointe 12227


Voir la pièce jointe 12228


----------



## AntoineD (12 Octobre 2006)

Je crains le pire


----------



## bompi (12 Octobre 2006)

Le film me dit quelque chose (de pas forc&#233;ment sensationnel).
Mais comme il y a Honor Blackman, le film ne peut pas &#234;tre totalement rat&#233; ...


----------



## Kreck (13 Octobre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Le film me dit quelque chose (de pas forcément sensationnel).
> Mais comme il y a Honor Blackman, le film ne peut pas être totalement raté ...



Pas forcément sensationnel, tu es généreux !  
Ce n'est pas Honor Blackman, ceci explique cela  .
Indice : c'est un film de Don Sharp.
Comme le budget devait être à pleurer, c'est un film de pirates... qui se passe sur terre.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Octobre 2006)

AntoineD a dit:


> Je crains le pire


non , c'est pas ce film.   

Par contre je connais la r&#233;ponse
 comme d'hab je donne pas le titre :rateau: 

Mais...pour prouver que je dis vrai je donne une image
( kreck tu permets ?)



une fois que vous aurez trouv&#233; vous verrez que j'avais bon

edit je precise que je cherchais une image , uploadais l'image et  postais pendant que kreck donnait quasiment la reponse


----------



## Kreck (13 Octobre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> non , c'est pas ce film.
> 
> Par contre je connais la réponse
> comme d'hab je donne pas le titre :rateau:
> ...



Ben tu peux donner le titre, sinon ça peut trainer longtemps  
Et puis ça ne fait pas de mal de prendre la main


----------



## Kreck (14 Octobre 2006)

Bon, puisque tout le monde dort, et en attendant que quelqu'un se décide à donner le titre du film en cours (il y a tous les indices nécessaires, me semble-t-il) je soulève juste un point d'éthique :
Le nom du thread est "C'est quoi ce film"
Or, le dernier film trouvé (par moi, en toute modestie) est Duel ; et justement, Duel n'est pas un film, c'est un téléfilm.
Je dis ça, moi, c'est juste pour la jurisprudence  
En attendant, quoi


----------



## bompi (15 Octobre 2006)

Oui mais il a bien d&#251; sortir au cin&#233;ma a posteriori, non ?


----------



## MacEskis (15 Octobre 2006)

J'ai trouvé ça "première remarque"


----------



## Kreck (17 Octobre 2006)

En déplacement cette semaine je ne peux participer et suivre ce fil.
Ainsi, je donne la réponse : il s'agissait des Pirates du Diable !
Et je passe la main...
A bientôt !


----------



## Alcidnikopol (17 Octobre 2006)

bon ben personne ne reprend la main?
alors


----------



## AntoineD (17 Octobre 2006)

didier ?


----------



## Stargazer (17 Octobre 2006)

Non &#231;a &#231;a ressemble &#224; "Le Cousin" quand il d&#233;couvre la drogue dans la voiture diplomatique &#224; la fin !


----------



## bompi (18 Octobre 2006)

T'as gagn&#233;, je dirais (en voyant la photo je me suis dit : Tiens, le cousin !)


----------



## AntoineD (18 Octobre 2006)

merde ! mais oui ! 

Ah c'&#233;tait l'&#233;poque coupe de cheveux bizarre, chez Chabat.


Tr&#232;s bon film, le cousin, Timsit est flippant.


----------



## Alcidnikopol (18 Octobre 2006)

c est bien le cousin


----------



## Stargazer (18 Octobre 2006)

Voilà un nouveau film !


----------



## pascalformac (18 Octobre 2006)

"sur un air de banjo" fiction intello de Jill Kaplan

( quoi , j'ai dit une b&#234;tise?)
tsssssss


----------



## Stargazer (18 Octobre 2006)

C'est pas bien de lire le titre de l'image ... 

Mais c'est pas &#231;a !


----------



## pascalformac (18 Octobre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Mais c'est pas &#231;a !


T'es s&#251;r? je reste sceptique , la personne de droite alanguie sur l'&#233;paule de l'autre a bien un air _" m'aimera -t-on un jour , &#244; amour o&#249; es tu?"
_et l'autre il fait tout de m&#234;me une t&#234;te tr&#232;s _" Ohh je le sens , j'ai une touche"_  ou alors _" je pointe ou je tire?"_
Tr&#232;s clip M6 tout ca


----------



## Alcidnikopol (19 Octobre 2006)

the last supper
tres bon film

par contre je passe la main je me racheterai plus tard


----------



## Stargazer (19 Octobre 2006)

Ouaip c'est bien &#231;a !


----------



## Alcidnikopol (26 Octobre 2006)

puisque personne n a repris voila ma contribution




a vous de jouer


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (26 Octobre 2006)

Les sentiers de la perdition ?


----------



## Alcidnikopol (27 Octobre 2006)

et non


----------



## bompi (28 Octobre 2006)

Bon, d'accord mais l'indice suivant, il&#233;ou ?

PS : ami cin&#233;phile une discr&#232;te r&#233;f&#233;rence &#224; un vieux gag de Gaston (p&#233;riode Fantasio) se cache dans la phrase pr&#233;c&#233;dente ...


----------



## Alcidnikopol (28 Octobre 2006)

indice : londre


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Octobre 2006)

et une autre image non ??


----------



## Alcidnikopol (28 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Alcidnikopol (2 Novembre 2006)

et hop


----------



## bompi (2 Novembre 2006)

Pas vu, ce film.


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2006)

On dirait bien 28 jours plus tard ...


----------



## Alcidnikopol (2 Novembre 2006)

lol
c est bien 28 jours plus tard


----------



## Pharmacos (2 Novembre 2006)

Alcidnikopol a dit:


> lol
> c est bien 28 jours plus tard



Maintenant que vous le dites.......je me souviens....
Très spécial comme film


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2006)

Bon allez nouveau film ! 

Attention image torride !


----------



## Pharmacos (2 Novembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Bon allez nouveau film !
> 
> Attention image torride !



Une version torride de the big lebowski


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2006)

Oui mais non !


----------



## dada didouda (3 Novembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Attention image torride !



c'est les amis de la bergère ?


----------



## Stargazer (3 Novembre 2006)

Nan des cousins germains !    

(NB : Germains n'est pas un indice ... Alors allez pas me trouver des films teutons )


----------



## dada didouda (3 Novembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Nan des cousins germains !
> 
> (NB : Germains n'est pas un indice ... Alors allez pas me trouver des films teutons )



c'est vrai qu'ils ont un air de famille....   


une autre image ? svp monsieur bergère


----------



## Stargazer (3 Novembre 2006)

Hop nouvelle image ... Encore plus gonflée !


----------



## dada didouda (3 Novembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Hop nouvelle image ... Encore plus gonflée !



Russ Meyer a quelque chose à voir avec ces nibards surgonflées ?


----------



## Stargazer (3 Novembre 2006)

Non, mais dans le genre réalisateurs barrés, celui du film est pas mal ! 

Nouvelle image !


----------



## pascalformac (3 Novembre 2006)

ca me dit quelque chose , quasi s&#251;r d'avoir vu , mais ca ne me revient pas.
Peut etre demain...


----------



## bompi (4 Novembre 2006)

Pareil. L'actrice aux &#233;normes seins de plastique, je ne parviens pas &#224; retrouver son nom. Et en plus je me souviens d'avoir vu un bout de reportage sur ce film, notamment sur la pouss&#233;e mammaire subite et &#233;ph&#233;m&#232;re de l'actrice (ah ! les proth&#232;ses ...)
Dans le genre d&#233;bile, cela aurait pu &#234;tre un Farelly mais non, c'est pas &#231;a ...
C'est rageant ...


----------



## Alcidnikopol (4 Novembre 2006)

pecker? de waters?


----------



## Stargazer (4 Novembre 2006)

Bon r&#233;alisateur ... Mauvais film !


----------



## pascalformac (4 Novembre 2006)

warf ,
evidemment, j'ai retrouv&#233;, m&#234;me pas honte 
( c'est du propre !)


pour prouver que j'ai trouv&#233; ( sans donner le titre)
vignette de clich&#233; tir&#233; du film avec un des  acteurs de photo#1





je passe mon tour


----------



## Stargazer (4 Novembre 2006)

Ouep c'est bien &#231;a ! 

A dirty shame !


----------



## pascalformac (4 Novembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Ouep c'est bien ça !
> 
> A dirty shame !


quel dommage que tu aies donner le titre
j'ai posté une image histoire de maintenir le suspense  et continuer le jeu


----------



## Stargazer (4 Novembre 2006)

Oui mais non ... Et c'est mon choix !  

En plus si c'&#233;tait pour se taper toute la liste des films de John Waters, &#231;a avait pas grand int&#233;r&#234;t !


----------



## pascalformac (4 Novembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Oui mais non ... Et c'est mon choix !


v'l&#224; que tu fais ton Evelyne Th...  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (4 Novembre 2006)

Ah voil&#224; ! Tout de suite les insultes !!!!


----------



## Alcidnikopol (13 Novembre 2006)

allez je relance le sujet

par contre soyez patients pour les indicss
lol


----------



## pascalformac (13 Novembre 2006)

[inside joke on ]_ohhh behave , yeaaaaaah.._ [inside joke off]

Ca ca sent soit le bon vieux blacksploitation , soit au contraire le truc mega puritain ( magnifique barreaux pile où il faut )


----------



## bompi (13 Novembre 2006)

Ce qu'il y avait de bien, avec la blaxploitation est que, justement, Pam Grier savait s'affranchir de toutes sortes de barreaux et d'ombres. J'ai une tension art&#233;rielle tout a fait d&#233;conseill&#233;e dans ces cas-l&#224; ... 

&#192; part &#231;a, pas la queue d'une id&#233;e ...


----------



## Alcidnikopol (14 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Alcidnikopol (16 Novembre 2006)

un petit up
si sa ne vous inspire pas demander un indice


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Novembre 2006)

Alcidnikopol a dit:


> un petit up
> si sa ne vous inspire pas demander un indice


Est-ce Geena Davis ?


----------



## Alcidnikopol (16 Novembre 2006)

oui c est bien elle
je pense qu un autre indice ne servira &#224; rien
lol


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Novembre 2006)

Vu que sur la première image on peut penser à Samuel L.Jackson je dirais "Au revoir, à jamais", Titre original : The Long Kiss Goodnight


----------



## Alcidnikopol (17 Novembre 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Vu que sur la première image on peut penser à Samuel L.Jackson je dirais "Au revoir, à jamais", Titre original : The Long Kiss Goodnight



a toi


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Novembre 2006)

Alcidnikopol a dit:


> a toi


J'en ai plein d'avance, je cherche.

Si pas de nouvelles d'ici 5 ans je passe la main...  

PS : C'est la blessure au flanc de Samuel qui m'a mis sur la piste...


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Novembre 2006)

Bon j'en ai trouvé un parmi tous ceux que j'ai pas encore eu le temps de voir mais que l'on m'a recommandé.

Toujours par ordre chronologique, la première image...


----------



## Pharmacos (21 Novembre 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Bon j'en ai trouvé un parmi tous ceux que j'ai pas encore eu le temps de voir mais que l'on m'a recommandé.
> 
> Toujours par ordre chronologique, la première image...



C'est pas profession profiler ??


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Novembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> C'est pas profession profiler ??


Du tout...  

Suivante : 2 mn 05


----------



## Pharmacos (21 Novembre 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Du tout...
> 
> Suivante : 2 mn 05



Je crois que je l'ai déjà vu !
Film francais année 2005 ?


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Novembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> C'est pas profession profiler ??





Pharmacos a dit:


> Je crois que je l'ai déjà vu !
> Film francais année 2005 ?


On doit pas être loin...

Indice : Fruit de mer...


----------



## divoli (21 Novembre 2006)

Il me semble que je l'ai d&#233;j&#224; vu. Il n'y avait pas G&#233;rard Darmon dans un des r&#244;les principaux ?

Edit: "Les Parrains" ?


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Novembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Il me semble que je l'ai déjà vu. Il n'y avait pas Gérard Darmon dans un des rôles principaux ?
> 
> Edit: "Les Parrains" ?


Pas "Les Parrains" et point de Gérard Darmon à l'horizon... 

2 mn 34


----------



## Pharmacos (21 Novembre 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Pas "Les Parrains" et point de Gérard Darmon à l'horizon...
> 
> 2 mn 34





Saint-Jacques...La mecque


----------



## Pharmacos (21 Novembre 2006)

Bon ben dos jones n'est pas la pour me dire que j'ai raison.........enfin j'espère


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Novembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Bon ben dos jones n'est pas la pour me dire que j'ai raison.........enfin j'espère


Et bien OUI t'as raison  

J'aime bien quand ça dure pas trop longtemps...  

A toi


----------



## samoussa (21 Novembre 2006)

bah alors ça fait déja 19 minutes 
Je suis de retour et chaud bouillant


----------



## Pharmacos (21 Novembre 2006)

Et ca repart par un magnifique film très bien fait !


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Novembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Et ca repart par un magnifique film très bien fait !


Hotel Rwanda...


----------



## samoussa (21 Novembre 2006)

pfff...'suis arrivé trop tard


----------



## Pharmacos (21 Novembre 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Hotel Rwanda...



Chapeau 
Je savais qu'en disant magnifique j'en disais trop        

Désolé je peux pas te rebouler


----------



## bompi (21 Novembre 2006)

Je n'ai pas vu ce film mais j'aime beaucoup son acteur principal : Don Cheadle. Super acteur.


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Novembre 2006)

Bon ben faut que je continue alors...  

Allez un qui promet mais que j'ai pas eu non plus le temps de visionner encore...

46 secondes...


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Novembre 2006)

Pas inspirés... 

1 mn 16


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Novembre 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Pas inspirés...
> 
> 1 mn 16



Non pas inpiré 
Il s'agit d'un exode  ?
Fuite de l'irak ?


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Novembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Non pas inpiré
> Il s'agit d'un exode  ?
> Fuite de l'irak ?


Cela ne concerne pas l'Irak mais plutôt un autre pays exotique...

1"45


----------



## bompi (22 Novembre 2006)

Au hasard (m&#233;zalor au hasard, cher co-modo) : Syriana ?
avec le beau George C.


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Novembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Au hasard (mézalor au hasard, cher co-modo) : Syriana ?
> avec le beau George C.


Et le zazar fait parfois bien les choses...  

A toi, entre deux phases terminales...


----------



## bompi (22 Novembre 2006)

Allez, un film bien comme tout, pas trop connu, récent et en couleurs ... 
Je pense qu'il n'a pas été proposé.


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Novembre 2006)

"Le grand loto"



Comment ça ce n'est pas un film ??


----------



## bompi (22 Novembre 2006)

Tsss ... faire une proposition nase pour avoir une deuxième photo ... C'est pas bien  !


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Novembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Tsss ... faire une proposition nase pour avoir une deuxième photo ... C'est pas bien  !


Bambi au cinéma...

C'est pour avoir une troisième photo...


----------



## bompi (22 Novembre 2006)

J'vous préviens : mes photos, c'est toujours pareil (pas trouvé grand'chose).


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (23 Novembre 2006)

(Parenth&#232;se)
Un grand vient de s'en aller... Philippe Noiret 120 films, C'est p&#244; rien.....................


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Novembre 2006)

Good bye Lenine ???


----------



## bompi (23 Novembre 2006)

Non, ce n'est pas de l'autre c&#244;t&#233; du Rhin mais de l'autre c&#244;t&#233; de l'atlantique ...


----------



## samoussa (23 Novembre 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> (Parenthèse)
> Un grand vient de s'en aller... Philippe Noiret 120 films, C'est pô rien.....................



C'est vrai pour noiret?


----------



## Patamach (23 Novembre 2006)

Je profite de ce fil pour rendre un petit hommage à un grand acteur qui m'a souvent touché.


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Novembre 2006)

Philippe Noiret   






Sniff...


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Novembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Non, ce n'est pas de l'autre côté du Rhin mais de l'autre côté de l'atlantique ...



Je l'ai déja vu ca c'est sur


----------



## bompi (23 Novembre 2006)

Il est bien, mon film  un peu zarbi, toutefois.
Pour vous aider, deux indices :
- l'acteur principal n'est pas américain et c'est son premier rôle en anglais
- il y a un jeune acteur qui joue le rôle du jeune homme dans Little Miss Sunshine



PS : Pour Noiret, je dois dire que ça me laisse un peu indifférent (sincères condoléances à la famille, bien sûr, mais je ne me sens pas concerné).


----------



## bompi (25 Novembre 2006)

On voit que vous &#234;tes super inspir&#233;s. Un indice de plus : l'acteur principal joue le r&#244;le principal dans le dernier (et tr&#232;s bon AMHA) film de Michel Gondry. Le gars qui tombe amoureux de cette ch&#232;re Charlotte ... Vous voyez, l&#224; maintenant, de qui il s'agit ? Hmmm ?


----------



## Stargazer (25 Novembre 2006)

The king !  

Film bien sympa au passage !


----------



## bompi (25 Novembre 2006)

Pfiou ! Merci, Mme la berg&#232;re ... Je commen&#231;ais &#224; envisager l'horrible solution : donner la r&#233;ponse ! 

C'est &#224; toi, maintenant.


----------



## Stargazer (25 Novembre 2006)

Bon allez hop nouvelle image !


----------



## bompi (25 Novembre 2006)

Aucune id&#233;e ...


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Novembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Aucune idée ...


Moi non plus mais ça à l'air d'être un film qui en promet...


----------



## bompi (25 Novembre 2006)

Il y a donc une voiture-chien, un type qui a l'air un peu d&#233;sol&#233; et un paysage qui pourrait l'&#234;tre aussi bien (d&#233;sol&#233 quoi que ce ne soit pas certain ...
Hmm ... Je n'ai jamais vu de film avec une voiture-chien. Tandis qu'avec des hommes d&#233;sol&#233;s, oui. Bref, je ne suis pas plus avanc&#233; et j'ai &#233;crit plein de mots pour le dire ...


----------



## pascalformac (25 Novembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Bref, je ne suis pas plus avanc&#233; et j'ai &#233;crit plein de mot pour le dire ...


oui mais tu le dis si bien  

Quant &#224; l'id&#233;e de voiture chien, ca peut etre un mouton
une chose s&#251;re ce n'est pas " day dog afternoon"
( avec le regrett&#233; John Cazale  &#233;blouissant en flipp&#233


----------



## Stargazer (26 Novembre 2006)

Allez nouvelles images ... Séquence en trois partie ! 

Oui je sais c'est classe !


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Novembre 2006)

C'est un film de racaille ça !!!!!


----------



## bompi (26 Novembre 2006)

Dans la troisi&#232;me image, l'acteur au second plan me semble &#234;tre Bill Pullman (encore qu'il paraisse vraiment gros sur cette photo).


----------



## bompi (26 Novembre 2006)

Fl&#251;te ! Ce n'est pas Bill Pullman, c'est un autre acteur avec lequel je le confonds toujours. C'est aga&#231;ant !


----------



## Stargazer (26 Novembre 2006)

Non c'est pas Bill Pullman ... 

Autre image avec un acteur plus connu et qu'on confond pas avec le Pullman ...


----------



## bompi (26 Novembre 2006)

Pas de chance :rateau: Je reconnais seulement le moins connu des deux


----------



## Stargazer (26 Novembre 2006)

Ah &#231;a c'est ballot !


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Novembre 2006)

Y'a pas Leonard Nimoy...


----------



## Stargazer (26 Novembre 2006)

Non mais y a du bain à remous !


----------



## pascalformac (26 Novembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Non mais y a du bain &#224; remous !



et des r&#233;pliques ( de plus en plus idiotes pour ainsi dire  )
A noter qu'un des acteurs a jou&#233; un des 2 roles principaux dans un classique ( de Woody A....)


----------



## Alcidnikopol (26 Novembre 2006)

lol j adore floyd et son pote


----------



## bompi (26 Novembre 2006)

&#199;a y est, j'ai enfin reconnu le connu.


----------



## bompi (26 Novembre 2006)

Ce s'rait-y pas Dumb & Dumber ?


----------



## bompi (26 Novembre 2006)

Et c'est bien s&#251;r Jeff Daniels. C'est aga&#231;ant de toujours me tromper &#224; son sujet (confusion avec Pullman).


----------



## Stargazer (26 Novembre 2006)

Ca t'&#233;tonnera pas si je te dis que t'as la bonne r&#233;ponse hein ?


----------



## pascalformac (26 Novembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Ca t'étonnera pas si je te dis que t'as la bonne réponse hein ?


et sans aucune aide ni allusions par d'autres, non , non , aucune


----------



## Stargazer (26 Novembre 2006)

Absolument !


----------



## bompi (26 Novembre 2006)

Pour &#234;tre tout &#224; fait franc : quelles allusions ? Une fois reconnu Jim Carrey j'ai fouill&#233; dans sa filmo pour ne voir qu'un seul film o&#249; il avait cette magnifique coupe de cheveux.
De m&#234;me, une fois le nom de Jeff Daniels retrouv&#233; je me suis demand&#233; dans quel film de Woody A. il avait bien pu jouer ... Le mieux est que je les ai vus tous les deux et qu'en leur temps je les avais vraiment aim&#233;s, ces films (maintenant, je commence &#224; en douter ...)

Bref : pas besoin d'avoir vu un film pour le trouver, mais nous le savions d&#233;j&#224;.
Il me faut donc trouver quelque chose :rateau: L'ennui est que je ne suis pas trop disponible pour cela ce soir et demain : si quelqu'un veut prendre la main, pas de probl&#232;me.


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Novembre 2006)

Un petit en attendant Bompi alors...

39 sec :


----------



## pascalformac (27 Novembre 2006)

que pensez vous de Penelope Cruz?
( je sais pas pourquoi je dis ca  )
j'ai bon DJ?

edith 
je ne donne pas le titre ( si c'est ce &#224; quoi je pense) afin que le jeu continue


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Novembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> que pensez vous de Penelope Cruz?
> ( je sais pas pourquoi je dis ca  )
> j'ai bon DJ?
> 
> ...


Continuons le jeu alors...


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Novembre 2006)

Le mystère de la chambre jaune ??


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Novembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Le mystère de la chambre jaune ??


Du tout...


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Novembre 2006)

Bandidas


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Novembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Bandidas


Ben voilà  

Si Bompi pas toujours dispo continue éventuellement...


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Novembre 2006)

Here we go ! 

http://img438.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image1fj0.jpg


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Novembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Here we go !
> 
> http://img438.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image1fj0.jpg


Le bracelet pourrait faire penser à Island (L'île) mais sans conviction...


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Novembre 2006)

Ca donne ca en plus clair:

http://img292.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image3kv4.jpg


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Novembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Ca donne ca en plus clair:
> 
> http://img292.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image3kv4.jpg


Ca j'ai vu... BOOM tatoué sur les doigts ça me dit quelque chose...

Bambi chez les intégristes...


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Novembre 2006)

Et bien c'est presque ça !
On se rapproche.......

http://img341.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image1gz5.jpg


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Novembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Et bien c'est presque ça !
> On se rapproche.......


Serait-on dans la série des "Maman, j'ai raté l'avion"...


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Novembre 2006)

et bien non....



http://img73.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image1sz0.jpg


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Novembre 2006)

allez pour motiver les troupes....l'acteur principal 


http://img299.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image3ao4.jpg


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> allez pour motiver les troupes....l'acteur principal
> 
> 
> http://img299.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image3ao4.jpg


La Rançon ?


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Novembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> La Rançon ?




Well done  


A toi !

Mais mais tu n'aurais pas attendu que je mette une autre image pour répondre ??        

Bien joué 
@ toi


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Pharmacos (1 Décembre 2006)

Le journal du Christ


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Le journal du Christ


Non. Essaye encore.


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Décembre 2006)

"Tout le monde il est beau, tout le monde il est gentil"...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:


> "Tout le monde il est beau, tout le monde il est gentil"...


Non plus. Il ne s'agit pas d'un film en langue française.


----------



## samoussa (1 Décembre 2006)

vu le fond, je dirais que c'est americain non ? On dirait un vieux Carpenter


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Non plus. Il ne s'agit pas d'un film en langue française.


Ce qui nous laisse environ 100 langues dispos et quelques 3000 dialectes y compris le corse...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Ce qui nous laisse environ 100 langues dispos et quelques 3000 dialectes y compris le corse...


C'est un film américain des années 70.


----------



## samoussa (1 Décembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> vu le fond, je dirais que c'est americain non ? On dirait un vieux Carpenter


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


>


Ce n'est pas un vieux Carpenter.
Je vais poster une autre image pour vous guider.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2006)

_D&#233;sol&#233; pour le retard, j'ai eu une soir&#233;e assez remplie._


----------



## samoussa (2 Décembre 2006)

Network de s. Lumet ? Avec F. Dunaway :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> Network de s. Lumet ? Avec F. Dunaway :rose:


Gagné. À toi la main.


----------



## Pharmacos (2 Décembre 2006)

Allez Samoussa ! une image


----------



## samoussa (2 Décembre 2006)

comme d'hab vous allez trouver trop vite


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Décembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> comme d'hab vous allez trouver trop vite


Faut voir mais avec James Coburn y'aurait "Il &#233;tait une fois la r&#233;volution" mais c'est pas sa tenue dans le film...

Je cherche mieux...

Ann&#233;es 70/80 ?


----------



## samoussa (2 Décembre 2006)

pas de date mais photo n&#176;2 (et l&#224; quand m&#234;me, je fais vite vu que je vais bosser tout &#224; l'heure)


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Décembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> pas de date mais photo n°2 (et là quand même, je fais vite vu que je vais bosser tout à l'heure)


Avec Dustin Hoffman en plus...

Pas trouvé de films où ils auraient joués ensemble...


----------



## pascalformac (2 Décembre 2006)

tres bon film
( effectivement , facile)


----------



## samoussa (2 Décembre 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Avec Dustin Hoffman en plus...
> 
> Pas trouvé de films où ils auraient joués ensemble...



Mais non c'est pas lui, c'est l'autre


----------



## pascalformac (2 Décembre 2006)

DJ tu a surement vu ce film ! 
un classique!
( l'activit&#233; principale du gars au desus c'est pas acteur mais chanteur embl&#234;matique !)


----------



## bompi (2 Décembre 2006)

C'est pas DH c'est BD (ou BZ ou plut&#244;t RZ), tu sais, le gars qui chante comme Donald Duck ...
Ce qui restreint assur&#233;ment le nombre de solutions ...


----------



## bompi (2 Décembre 2006)

En regardant sur IMDB, son nom complet fait m&#234;me : RAZ


----------



## samoussa (2 Décembre 2006)

là je peux plus rien :mouais: :mouais::mouais:

Mais...heu...qui prend la main du coup?


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Décembre 2006)

C'est bon j'ai trouv&#233;...  

Pour Pascalformac j'ai effectivement vu ce film et j'ai quelques concerts en plus, du 2&#232;me acteur... 

Pour Bompi je connais des canards qui vont pas &#234;tre contents... 

Je laisse leur chance &#224; d'autres... 

*Harold et Maud &#233;ditent :*

_Sinon si vous voulez que je continue dites moi si vous voulez un nanard ou un chef-d'&#339;uvre...

J'ai les deux..._


----------



## samoussa (2 Décembre 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:


> _Sinon si vous voulez que je continue dites moi si vous voulez un nanard ou un chef-d'uvre...
> 
> J'ai les deux..._



un chef-d'oeuvre!...un chef-d'oeuvre!...un chef-d'oeuvre!


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Décembre 2006)

Bon ben voici...

Ca va pas être évident de faire durer...  

Samoussa je te met un MP de suite après


----------



## samoussa (2 Décembre 2006)

j'ai eu ton MP. Apres avoir revu ma tof, c'est vrai 

Là je dis...americain, années 90...décors exterieurs qui me font penser à "Sur le route de Madison" d' Eastwood


----------



## bompi (2 Décembre 2006)

Pas la version au th&#233;&#226;tre avec un certain Alain D. et une de ses vieilles copines, Mireille D. ? Il promet, ce spectacle : champion dans sa cat&#233;gorie ...


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Décembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> j'ai eu ton MP. Apres avoir revu ma tof, c'est vrai
> 
> Là je dis...americain, années 90...décors exterieurs qui me font penser à "Sur le route de Madison" d' Eastwood


   

La prochaine fois je mets un nanard...


----------



## samoussa (3 Décembre 2006)

je m'épate 

je garde la main pour plus tard, si ça ne vous fais rien, pas le temps aujourd'hui. 

A qui veut s'y coller


----------



## pascalformac (3 Décembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Pas la version au théâtre avec un certain Alain D. et une de ses vieilles copines, Mireille D. ? Il promet, ce spectacle : champion dans sa catégorie ...


déjà l'affche fait craindre le pire








Et encore là vous l'avez en petit 
*En grand* sur une colonne Morris ca fout... la trouille


----------



## bompi (3 Décembre 2006)

J'ai failli l&#226;cher le guidon de ma motocyclette en voyant &#231;a  
Bizarrement, l'affiche rappelle Orange M&#233;canique ...


----------



## samoussa (3 Décembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> J'ai failli lâcher le guidon de ma motocyclette en voyant ça
> Bizarrement, l'affiche rappelle Orange Mécanique ...



c'est dire si Delon a tout compris


----------



## samoussa (4 Décembre 2006)

Bon Allez je prends ma main de retard


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Décembre 2006)

les quatre filles du docteur march


----------



## bompi (4 Décembre 2006)

Un film d'Anthony Mann ?


----------



## samoussa (4 Décembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> les quatre filles du docteur march



Celle de gauche n'est pas top !


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Décembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> Celle de gauche n'est pas top !



il en reste 3.....


----------



## samoussa (4 Décembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Un film d'Anthony Mann ?



Ah j'adore Anthony Mann, mais non

Envoi n&#176;2


----------



## samoussa (4 Décembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> il en reste 3.....



shocked !!


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Décembre 2006)

Ca ressemble à un western....
On aurait pu croire à impitoyable mais je pense que c'est plus vieux...
Film américain des années 80...


----------



## samoussa (4 Décembre 2006)

Houlala, plus vieux mon neveu


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Décembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> Houlala, plus vieux mon neveu



1960 mon oncle


----------



## samoussa (4 Décembre 2006)

Encore un peu plus vieux, et c'est considéré comme un des 5 plus grands films de l'histoire du cinema quand même

n°3:


----------



## samoussa (4 Décembre 2006)

Bonne nuit tout le monde...!


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Décembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> Encore un peu plus vieux, et c'est considéré comme un des 5 plus grands films de l'histoire du cinema quand même
> 
> n°3:


*The Searchers (1956)*.


----------



## samoussa (5 Décembre 2006)

Yesss 

Que film !!
A toi


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Décembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> Yesss
> 
> Que film !!
> A toi


Désolé pour le temps de réaction... J'ai attendu pas mal la nuit dernière, mais n'ai pas pu repasser depuis... :rateau:

Donc, un tout autre genre de "chef-d'oeuvre" (  ) du cinéma... 


Première image  :


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Décembre 2006)

Bon, j'ai l'impression que cela ne vous inspire pas... :rateau: 
Ou alors il n'y a personne dans le coin... :rateau:

Nous sommes donc dans du space opera de série Z... 


Deuxième image  :


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Décembre 2006)

Vous devriez commencer à apprécier le raffinement des maquillages, des costumes, des décors, la finesse des situations, etc... :affraid: 




Troisième image  :






Le personnage de gauche est l'un des héros du film...


----------



## pascalformac (5 Décembre 2006)

j'ai pa vu , mais ca sent la _Edwooderie_ fin 60's début 70's à fond 
( italienne ?)


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> j'ai pa vu , mais ca sent la _Edwooderie_ fin 60's début 70's à fond
> ( italienne ?)


C'est un film de 1979. 
Mais c'est effectivement italien. Une série Z sortie en pleine époque de gloire de la première trilogie Star Wars, soit deux ans après la sortie de *l'épisode IV*. 

Ici, le point commun avec les films d'*Ed Wood* est un budget fauché pour de la SF. Et sur la photo jointe à ce post, on pourrait à la limite retrouver certains aspects de scènes du cultissime *Plan 9 from Outer Space*, effectivement. 
Ceci dit, le film que je vous propose est très largement plus kitsch!...    


Quatrième image  :


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Décembre 2006)

Je ne prétends pas que ce film soit un grand film selon des critères classiques, loin de là...   
Mais il fait à mon sens partie des films à voir au moins une fois.   Voir davantage, pour des cinéphiles pervers dans mon genre...  


L'un des principaux personnages féminins du film sur cette image... 
( Accessoirement, c'est le cas de le dire, sa boucle d'oreille pourrait vous orienter sur le titre du film...    )


Cinquième image  :


----------



## samoussa (5 Décembre 2006)

star trix ?


----------



## divoli (5 Décembre 2006)

Starcrash.


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Starcrash.



Pafait! 


C'est bien *Starcrash*.  


C'est donc désormais à toi de jouer!


----------



## samoussa (5 Décembre 2006)

finalement j'étais pas loin


----------



## divoli (5 Décembre 2006)

J'espère que ce ne sera pas trop difficile...


----------



## samoussa (5 Décembre 2006)

Dead Zone ?


----------



## divoli (5 Décembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> Dead Zone ?



Non, pas du tout.


----------



## divoli (5 Décembre 2006)

Un des immondes personnages du film (qui sera condamné à mort au procès de Nuremberg).


----------



## divoli (5 Décembre 2006)

Le personnage principal du film. Vous le connaissez tous, mais à un âge plus avancé...


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Décembre 2006)

La naissance du mal...


----------



## divoli (5 Décembre 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:


> La naissance du mal...



C'est un film, ça ? :mouais:

Ce n'est point la bonne réponse.


----------



## samoussa (5 Décembre 2006)

On dirait Klaus Kinski. C'st un film de Werner Herzog ?


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> C'est un film, ça ? :mouais:
> 
> Ce n'est point la bonne réponse.


Le titre exact est "Hitler, la naissance du mal"

Sinon y'a "La chute" dans le genre...


----------



## divoli (5 Décembre 2006)

Ce personnage, vous le connaissez. Ensuite, c'est facile de trouver le nom du film.


----------



## samoussa (5 Décembre 2006)

*LES OISEAUX SE CACHENT POUR MOURIR *


----------



## divoli (5 Décembre 2006)

Non. 


Je suis surpris que personne ne trouve.

Le film est passé à la télé, est disponible en DVD. Par contre je ne sais pas s'il est passé dans les salles...


----------



## Darfox (5 Décembre 2006)

Il me semble que je l'ai vu en cours. C'est pas un film qui raconte la vie d'Hitler, de son enfance jusqu'a la guerre ???


----------



## divoli (5 Décembre 2006)

Darfox a dit:


> Il me semble que je l'ai vu en cours. C'est pas un film qui raconte la vie d'Hitler, de son enfance jusqu'a la guerre ???



Le film raconte la vie d'un illustre personnage, mais ce n'est pas celle d'Hitler. 

Et c'est un personnage que tu as connu de son vivant (mais peut-&#234;tre pas personnellement).


----------



## divoli (5 Décembre 2006)

Encore une image; le lieu devrait vous faire tilt.


----------



## divoli (5 Décembre 2006)

Alors ? Personne ? 

Si j'avais su, j'aurais mis un film de 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Décembre 2006)

Jean Paul II


----------



## divoli (5 Décembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Jean Paul II




Il me faut le titre du film.


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Il me faut le titre du film.



Jean Paul II l'empreinte d'un géant


----------



## divoli (5 Décembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Jean Paul II l'empreinte d'un géant



Non, il faut chercher le titre avec son vrai prénom.


----------



## divoli (5 Décembre 2006)

2 petites boules vertes à celui qui trouve le titre.


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> 2 petites boules vertes à celui qui trouve le titre.


"Karol L'Homme Qui Devint Pape"

Un film de culte...


----------



## divoli (5 Décembre 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:


> "Karol L'Homme Qui Devint Pape"
> 
> Un film de culte...



Exact, tu as trouv&#233; (un peu aid&#233; par Pharmacos). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2 petites boules vertes pour Dos Jones. Je te passe le relai.


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Exact, tu as trouvé (un peu aidé par Pharmacos).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pas ce soir j'ai une migraine... :rateau:


----------



## bompi (6 Décembre 2006)

J'ai cru que c'&#233;tait un film sur Paul Touvier ...
Mais comme il ne s'est jamais r&#233;fugi&#233; &#224; l'archev&#234;ch&#233; de Varsovie ce ne pouvait &#234;tre lui.

Voil&#224; bien un film dont je n'avais jamais entendu parler. M&#233;zaussi : ce film ("Karol, un uomo diventato Papa") n'aurait pas d&#251; &#234;tre pr&#233;sent&#233; ici car ce n'est qu'un t&#233;l&#233;fim, non ?
Notons que sur le site d'IMDB, le commentaire de l'utilisateur dit : "The Greatest Man of All Times". Notons aussi que l'auteur de ce commentaire est polonais. Et qu'il n'a pas d&#251; pousser bien loin ses &#233;tudes en Histoire.
Moi qui ne suis pas polonais, je sens bien que j'aurais mis un autre commentaire.


----------



## divoli (6 Décembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> J'ai cru que c'&#233;tait un film sur Paul Touvier ...
> Mais comme il ne s'est jamais r&#233;fugi&#233; &#224; l'archev&#234;ch&#233; de Varsovie ce ne pouvait &#234;tre lui.
> 
> Voil&#224; bien un film dont je n'avais jamais entendu parler. M&#233;zaussi : ce film ("Karol, un uomo diventato Papa") n'aurait pas d&#251; &#234;tre pr&#233;sent&#233; ici car ce n'est qu'un t&#233;l&#233;fim, non ?
> ...



Certes, c'est un t&#233;l&#233;film; je ne savais pas que l'on y avait pas droit (je n'ai pas pris le soin de lire les r&#232;gles :rose. Ceci dit, comme de nombreux films, il est pass&#233; &#224; la t&#233;l&#233; et est sorti en DVD.

Il y a &#233;galement eu un film s'inspirant de la traque de Paul Touvier, mais je ne me souviens plus du titre...


----------



## bompi (6 Décembre 2006)

Tu sais, je dis &#231;a, hein ... Les r&#232;gles sont faites pour &#234;tre contourn&#233;es 
Mais si les t&#233;l&#233;films sont autoris&#233;s, j'ai en stock des trucs &#224; vous soumettre que je n'ai pas soumis pour l'instant &#224; cause de cette r&#232;gle (tacite, &#233;crite, je ne me souviens plus ...)


----------



## Pharmacos (6 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Exact, tu as trouvé (un peu aidé par Pharmacos).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai droit à une boule alors       
Parce que je n'étais pas la pour compléter ma réponse  


Well done Dos Jones


----------



## divoli (6 Décembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> J'ai droit à une boule alors
> Parce que je n'étais pas la pour compléter ma réponse
> 
> 
> Well done Dos Jones





Oui, mon bon Pharmacos, et même deux.

Il est où Dos Jones, il a encore la migraine ?


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Oui, mon bon Pharmacos, et même deux.
> 
> Il est où Dos Jones, il a encore la migraine ?


Non un peu occupé seulement, je vous mets un nanard demain matin, à moins que quelqu'un veuille occuper la nuit...


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Décembre 2006)

Je relance de un...


----------



## bompi (7 Décembre 2006)

Armageddon ?


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Décembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Armageddon ?


Ben non...  

J'l'avais bien aimé d'ailleurs mais je suis bon public...

La c'est nanard de chez nanard...

Film de 2006 US...


----------



## bompi (7 Décembre 2006)

D&#233;j&#224;, c'est am&#233;ricain. Et on dirait premi&#232;re moiti&#233; des 80s


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Décembre 2006)

Mars Attackkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## divoli (7 Décembre 2006)

J'aurais dit "Deep impact", mais ce n'est pas un nanard américain de 2006... :hein:


----------



## divoli (7 Décembre 2006)

Slither.


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Slither.


Ben voilà  

De bons effets spéciaux, mais cela ne restera pas dans les mémoires...

Fiche :

PS : Ce soir y'a "Le bal des vampires " sur Arté, à revoir où à découvrir...  

At you Divoli...


----------



## divoli (7 Décembre 2006)

C'est parti mon kiki.

Ces 2 acteurs sont connus (et celui de dos  joue le r&#244;le principal, en duo avec une autre actrice).


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> C'est parti mon kiki.
> 
> Ces 2 acteurs sont connus (et celui de dos  joue le rôle principal, en duo avec une autre actrice).


Agents secrets...


----------



## divoli (7 Décembre 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Agents secrets...



:mouais:

Ce serait Vincent Cassel de dos ?!  

Non, ce n'est pas ça.


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> Ce serait Vincent Cassel de dos ?!
> 
> Non, ce n'est pas ça.


Et l'indice où une nouvelle image...


----------



## divoli (7 Décembre 2006)

Un film français récent, qui se passe dans un grand hôtel très connu.


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Un film français récent, qui se passe dans un grand hôtel très connu.


Palais, Royal...


----------



## divoli (7 Décembre 2006)

Les 2 acteurs principaux.


----------



## divoli (7 Décembre 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Palais, Royal...




Non. Un des personnage est une espèce de petit escroc, et l'autre a hérité d'une certaine somme...


----------



## samoussa (7 Décembre 2006)

4 etoiles


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Décembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> 4 etoiles


 Et c'est pas Divoli qui contredira...


----------



## divoli (7 Décembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> 4 etoiles



Exact.

La fiche.

2 petites boules vertes pour Samoussa qui prend la main.


----------



## samoussa (7 Décembre 2006)

C'est tellement d'&#233;motion 

Here we go !


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Décembre 2006)

V comme vendetta


----------



## samoussa (7 Décembre 2006)

Damned !!...   Tu l'as vu aujourd'hui ou c'est ton film de chevet?   

A toi


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Décembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> Damned !!...   Tu l'as vu aujourd'hui ou c'est ton film de chevet?
> 
> A toi



Reflex.........fervex


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Décembre 2006)




----------



## samoussa (7 Décembre 2006)

Ah ces pharmaciens...


----------



## divoli (7 Décembre 2006)

Les aiguilles rouges ?


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Décembre 2006)

Non je ne connais pas ce film......


----------



## divoli (7 Décembre 2006)

On dirait Matt Damon (en plus jeune).


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> On dirait Matt Damon (en plus jeune).



       
Mais je ne donnerais pas une image de plus pour ca


----------



## divoli (7 Décembre 2006)

Ce n'est tout de même pas "Il faut sauver le soldat Ryan" ? (bizarre, le casque)


----------



## divoli (7 Décembre 2006)

La légende de Bagger Vance.

J'ai triché, je suis allé voir sur un site de cinéma .


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> La légende de Bagger Vance.
> 
> J'ai triché, je suis allé voir sur un site de cinéma .



Ooooooooooooo le tricheur...................
bon d'accord tu as gagné !
@ toi 

bien que tu ais triché je vais te bouler tellement je suis généreux


----------



## divoli (7 Décembre 2006)

1ère image:





1er indice: détournement de fond, incarcération.


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Décembre 2006)

Fauteil d'orchestre


----------



## divoli (7 Décembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Fauteil d'orchestre



Que nenni.

2ème image:





2ème indice: juge d'instruction.


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Décembre 2006)

L'ivresse du pouvoir

désolé ca a tout chamboulé dans ma tête ! je n'ai pas vu fauteil d'orchestre, c'est juste que quand j'ai vu l'ivresse du pouvoir au cinéma, il y a eu la bande annonce de fauteil d'orchestre


----------



## divoli (7 Décembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> L'ivresse du pouvoir
> 
> désolé ca a tout chamboulé dans ma tête ! je n'ai pas vu fauteil d'orchestre, c'est juste que quand j'ai vu l'ivresse du pouvoir au cinéma, il y a eu la bande annonce de fauteil d'orchestre




Comme je ne peux plus te bouler, je t'offre cette magnifique coupe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





C'est toi qui prend la main.


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Pharmacos (8 Décembre 2006)

Comme personne ne voit......j'enchaine


----------



## bompi (8 Décembre 2006)

Je ne pense pas avoir vu ce film. Mais cet acteur (W.Y.), je l'adore. Il est tr&#232;s bon.


----------



## divoli (8 Décembre 2006)

"Tiens, voilà du boudin" (mais je ne me souviens plus du titre en anglais).


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Décembre 2006)

Perduuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## divoli (8 Décembre 2006)

C'est un film canadien (quebécoué) ?


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Décembre 2006)

Et non c'est français...........


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Décembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Perduuuuuuuuuuuu


La vache et le prisonnier...


----------



## bompi (8 Décembre 2006)

Je vous trouve tr&#232;s beau ?


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Décembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Je vous trouve tr&#232;s beau ?


   

Dire que je l'ai depuis la Toussaint et que je n'ai pas encore pris le temps de le regarder...  

Je viens le le visualiser et de trouver une des sc&#232;nes du film donc Pharmacos devrait confirmer...


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Décembre 2006)

Je confirme et je boule vert !


@ toi Bompi

@ dos jones: d&#233;sol&#233; ce n'est pas un aussi grand classique     


edit :
d&#233;sol&#233; dos jones "Vous devriez donner des points de r&#233;putation &#224; d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau &#224; Dos Jones."


----------



## bompi (9 Décembre 2006)

C'est parti :


----------



## divoli (9 Décembre 2006)

"Munich".


----------



## bompi (9 Décembre 2006)

Non ...


----------



## samoussa (9 Décembre 2006)

O jerusalem ?


----------



## pascalformac (9 Décembre 2006)

trop simple , doit y avoir un pi&#232;ge
Si ca se trouve c'est les patriotes ou tout autre film d'espionnite


----------



## samoussa (9 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> trop simple , doit y avoir un piège
> Si ca se trouve c'est les patriotes ou tout autre film d'espionnite



j'ai egalement pensé à celui là


----------



## bompi (9 Décembre 2006)

Bin toujours pas 
Si vous ne trouvez pas avec celle-ci, la suivante vous aidera sans doute davantage.

Edith: Je viens de me rendre compte que la photo vous donne un indice suppl&#233;mentaire : c'est un film Universal Pictures. Tr&#232;s utile


----------



## samoussa (9 Décembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Bin toujours pas
> Si vous ne trouvez pas avec celle-ci, la suivante vous aidera sans doute davantage.
> 
> Edith: Je viens de me rendre compte que la photo vous donne un indice supplémentaire : c'est un film Universal Pictures. Très utile



J'avais noté universal :mouais:


----------



## bompi (9 Décembre 2006)

On y va pour la suivante (je ne serai pas dispo toute la journ&#233;e). C'est presque l'affiche du film, et du coup aussi la pochette de la BOF.

Edith: J'ajoute un indice. C'est une nouvelle version d'un film fran&#231;ais c&#233;l&#232;bre, tir&#233; d'un roman.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Décembre 2006)

ne me dis pas que c'est une resuc&#233;e du Charles Vanel - Montand??
( le salaire  de...)


----------



## Kreck (9 Décembre 2006)

C'est le remake du salaire de la peur par friedkin, j'ai oublié le titre... sorcerer, un truc comme ça...


----------



## bompi (9 Décembre 2006)

Mais si, je le dis 
Il y a un acteur français dans ce film, qui ne l'est pas (français).
Un acteur de taille imposante et que l'on voit souvent avec une pipe ces derniers temps, à la télé.
Quant à la musique, c'est de l'électro planante d'époque ... (germanique)
Ouf ! Que d'indices !


----------



## bompi (9 Décembre 2006)

Pendant que je bavassais, Kreck a trouv&#233; ! 
&#192; toi la main.

Y joue le tr&#232;s bon Bruno Cremer.

Au passage, saviez-vous que Bruno Cremer jouait dans l'adaptation radiophonique du Secret de l'Espadon ?


----------



## Kreck (9 Décembre 2006)

Film vu cette semaine et qui m'a laissé sur le c...
Voir la pièce jointe 12805


----------



## Kreck (10 Décembre 2006)

Bon, comme je pars une semaine sur Lyon et que je ne souhaite pas bloquer ce fil pour un film asiatique (encooOre), quand bien même il s'agit d'une série b hyper vitaminée et pour le moins réussie, je m'ose à donner le résultat tant attendu : Ichi the killer, de takashi Miike, qui vient de sortir en DVD.
Je rends la main à Bompi, qui le mérite bien et sera bien plus sérieux que je le suis  
Bye


----------



## bompi (10 Décembre 2006)

Merci.
Avant d'en arriver à une énigme machiavélique, un film assez connu, récent, que j'ai beaucoup aimé ...


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Décembre 2006)

Oss 117


----------



## bompi (10 Décembre 2006)

H&#233; h&#233; ... &#199;a n'a pas &#233;t&#233; long (m&#234;me pas le temps d'arriver au Caire  )


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Dos Jones (11 Décembre 2006)

En aparté un petit clin d'il aux cinéphiles  







Comment ça y'a une erreur...


----------



## bompi (11 Décembre 2006)

Malheureusement, je dirais qu'il reste encore du boulot &#224; faire, &#224; Santiago ...
Mais il est clair que, malgr&#233; tout, ce 10 d&#233;cembre n'a pas &#233;t&#233; qu'une mauvaise journ&#233;e, finalement. Maggie a perdu un copain, la pauvre ...
J'en profite, tiens : pour ceux qui ne sauraient o&#249; passer leurs vacances, qui aiment les paysages extraordinaires (r&#233;ellement), et qui auraient suffisamment de piastres pour y aller, le Chili, c'est _vraiment_ un pays fantastique. Du Nord au Sud. Et r&#233;ciproquement !

Quant au film de Pharmacos, soyons clair : je ne le connais pas 
Je dirais USA / ann&#233;es 2000 mais bon ...


----------



## divoli (11 Décembre 2006)

Pharmacos, un ch'tit indice ?


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Pharmacos (12 Décembre 2006)

Nobody's......


----------



## bompi (12 Décembre 2006)

C'est am&#233;ricain et vraiment je ne crois pas l'avoir vu.
&#192; la limite je peux tenter de reconna&#238;tre la voiture ... mais l'acteur ...


----------



## divoli (12 Décembre 2006)

Pas mieux.

Un indice autre que par une image, peut-&#234;tre ?


----------



## Pharmacos (13 Décembre 2006)

Vous savez si je vous dis que c'est l'opposé d'un grand film de l'histoire du cinéma, 
normalement cela veut dire que c'est une merde de l'histoire du cinéma.

Film américain sorti cette année et dont voici l'acteur qui joue le rôle principal et l'acteur qui joue son père :


----------



## bompi (13 Décembre 2006)

D&#233;sol&#233;, je ne les reconnais pas ...


----------



## samoussa (13 Décembre 2006)

pharmacos, tu l'as fait toi même ton film ?


----------



## Pharmacos (13 Décembre 2006)

Voici le thème pricipal du film.......

C'est bizzarre quand on tape dans les films pourris personne ne trouve


----------



## Pharmacos (13 Décembre 2006)

Bon indices:

Film américain (ah bon vous saviez )
Ete 2006
Course de voiture et action à tokyo........

Un indice de plus ? Ce sera le titre du film parce que la je ne peux plus rien faire pour vous !
Si vous ne regardez même pas les films pourris !!!!!


----------



## bompi (13 Décembre 2006)

On dirait un succ&#233;dan&#233; de Too Fast Too Furious, avec Vin Diesel remplac&#233; par du super ... (arf arf) et en plus cette histoire de Tokyo me dit quelque chose ...
J'y ai pens&#233; en voyant la photo des voitures : sauf que faire une course entre un bousin et un machin tout rouge qui va vite ne me paraissait pas palpitant.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Décembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Si vous ne regardez m&#234;me pas les films pourris !!!!!


j'ai pas le temps et mieux &#224; faire 

bompi 
tu es TRES pr&#232;s
indice: c'est le 3 &#232;  navet de la serie sur le m&#234;me th&#232;me   

Pascal en mode_ """"press&#233; et furieux"""" _... qu'on propose ce genre de daube
( y a un AUTRE indice l&#224;   )

ca fait 2 indices , si apr&#232;s ca vous trouvez pas...


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Décembre 2006)

Dos Jones en mode_ """"pressé et furieux en dérive à Tokyo"""" _...

Moi j'aime bien les daubes avec un bon petit vin...


----------



## pascalformac (14 Décembre 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Dos Jones en mode_ """"pressé et furieux en dérive à Tokyo"""" _...
> 
> Moi j'aime bien les daubes avec un bon petit vin...


ca pour deriver , ca dérive


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Décembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Bon indices:
> 
> Film américain (ah bon vous saviez )
> Ete 2006
> ...


Bon, vu que tous ceux qui suivent le fil ont déviné l'excellentissime daube pourrie qu'était "Fast & Furious : Tokyo Drift"

On va renouveller un peu  

Tiens y'a un Mac aussi


----------



## MacEskis (14 Décembre 2006)

On dirait une sorte de téléscope ?


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Décembre 2006)

MacEskis a dit:


> On dirait une sorte de t&#233;l&#233;scope ?


PAS une sorte, c'est bien un t&#233;l&#233;scope...  

Et l&#224;, j'anticipe c'est bien une sorte de gamin avec une sorte de bonnet de p&#232;re No&#235;l sur la t&#234;te...


----------



## Pharmacos (14 Décembre 2006)

Bon je vois que vous avez trouvé ma merde 
C'est tout ce que j'avais sous la main 

Sinon oui c'est un télescope


----------



## MacEskis (14 Décembre 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:


> PAS une sorte, c'est bien un télescope...
> 
> Et là j'anticipe c'est bien une sorte de gamin avec une sorte de bonnet de père Noël sur la tête...


Maintenant que tu le dis, tu m'as oté un doute, je pensais bien que ça avait à voir avec un gamin portant un bonnet...


----------



## Pharmacos (14 Décembre 2006)

2006 ?
Américain ?


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Décembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> 2006 ?
> Américain ?


2005 et américain en effet


----------



## divoli (15 Décembre 2006)

"666 - La Mal&#233;diction" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_(Si c'est ce film, je laisse __la main __&#224; qui la veut, par manque de temps.)_


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> "666 - La Malédiction"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   

La fiche de ce film qui m'a agréablement surpris. Mia Farrow retrouve le genre puisqu'elle jouait la maman dans "Rosemary' baby"...

Voilou, voili...


----------



## divoli (15 Décembre 2006)

A noter &#233;galement que la date de sortie du film n'est pas anodine; elle porte la marque du Malin.:afraid:

Le 6.6.6 (6 juin 2006).


Voil&#224;, si quelqu'un veut prendre la main (je serais indisponible toute la journ&#233;e)...


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Décembre 2006)

Bon je fais mes excuses à Pharmacos qui avait donné la bonne année, je confond toujours un peu entre l'année de production et l'année de sortie... :rose: 

Vu que personne n'a repris le flambeau en voici un que j'ai aussi bien aimé...


----------



## pascalformac (15 Décembre 2006)

Terminal  ??
(Spielberg 2004)


----------



## bompi (15 Décembre 2006)

&#199;a me para&#238;t un bonne tentative (m&#234;me si je n'ai pas vu le film).

PS : &#199;a me fait penser que j'ai (re)vu La Guerre des Mondes sur C+ et d&#233;cid&#233;ment je trouve que Spielberg est aga&#231;ant (que dire de Tom Cruise, le copain de NS  )


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> Terminal  ??
> (Spielberg 2004)


C'est marrant mais en mettant cette photo j'étais sûr qu'il y aurait cette réponse et bien NON c'est pas ça  



bompi a dit:


> ...PS : Ça me fait penser que j'ai (re)vu La Guerre des Mondes sur C+ et décidément je trouve que Spielberg est agaçant (que dire de Tom Cruise, le copain de NS  )


Ok pour Tom Cruise dont le dernier M-I III est navrant, Spielberg nous a quand même offert des films remarquables  

Avancons un peu : 6mn 29


----------



## divoli (15 Décembre 2006)

Je propose Unbreakable (Incassable).


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Je propose Unbreakable (Incassable).


Mauvaise pioche  

quoique...  

Oh zut y'a un crâne chauve qui masque un des acteurs principaux


----------



## Pharmacos (15 Décembre 2006)

28 jours après ?


----------



## divoli (15 Décembre 2006)

Ah non, Pharmacos, c'est d&#233;gueulasse... 

Tout &#231;a pour vendre tes coulis aux framboises...


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Décembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> 28 jours après ?


Tu devais penser à "28 jours plus tard" plutôt... 

Ben c'est pas ça

Suivante alors avec les deux acteurs principaux


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Décembre 2006)

Serais-je le seul à avoir vu cet excellent film :rose: 

Quelques indices alors :

- Sorti en 2002
- Un des acteurs a obtenu déjà 2 oscars
- L'autre a eu plusieurs nominations

Allez une de plus avec un acteur secondaire mais génial aussi dans le film, et si vous donnez votre langue au chat, réponse ce soir...


----------



## Sim le pirate (16 Décembre 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Serais-je le seul &#224; avoir vu cet excellent film&#8230; :rose:
> 
> Quelques indices alors :
> 
> ...



Kpax !!


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Décembre 2006)

Sim le pirate a dit:


> Kpax !!


Pas tout à fait, c'est K-Pax la réponse exacte, mais dans mon immense mansuétude je vais accepter ta réponse  

Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas je ne peux que vous inviter à voir ce film qui ne vous laissera pas indifférents  

A toi le pirate


----------



## bompi (16 Décembre 2006)

Le second r&#244;le ci-dessus serait Jeff Bridges ? En tous cas, jamais je ne l'aurais reconnu ainsi (pourtant, je l'aime bien, le Dude ...)


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Décembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Le second rôle ci-dessus serait Jeff Bridges ? En tous cas, jamais je ne l'aurais reconnu ainsi (pourtant, je l'aime bien, le Dude ...)


C'était bien lui en effet et, si tu n'a pas vu ce film je ne peux que te le recommander, car sa prestation est égale à celle de Kevin Spacey...


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Décembre 2006)

Et le film suivant.....


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Décembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Et le film suivant.....


On attend Sim le pirate


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Décembre 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:


> On attend Sim le pirate



Je sais c'est pour lui que je disais ça !!!!!


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Décembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Je sais c'est pour lui que je disais ça !!!!!


Maintenant si t'as une autre daube  tu peux occuper l'espace


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Décembre 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Maintenant si t'as une autre daube  tu peux occuper l'espace



Oua l'autre..............     
Pas d'autres daube je vais me coucher 

Pharmacos


----------



## Sim le pirate (17 Décembre 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:


> On attend Sim le pirate



Le pirate il est pas chez lui et il ne peut donc piocher dans sa magnifique 
collection de films...
Il laisse donc sa place a qui voudra pour que le jeu continue !!


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Décembre 2006)

Sim le pirate a dit:


> Le pirate il est pas chez lui


Et sa femme le sait  



Sim le pirate a dit:


> et il ne peut donc piocher dans sa magnifique
> collection de films...
> Il laisse donc sa place a qui voudra pour que le jeu continue !!


C'est tout à ton honneur  

On va donc attendre la prochaine daube de pharmacos


----------



## divoli (17 Décembre 2006)

Bon, puisque personne ne veut prendre la main, je veux bien me sacrifier. 

Je suppose que Pharmacos est trop occup&#233; &#224; se goinfrer avec son g&#226;teau d'anniversaire. 
Bon anniversaire, Pharmacos. 


Je vous ai trouv&#233; un film un peu "pourri" (de mon point de vue), malgr&#233; de bons acteurs.

1&#232;re image :






1er indice : naturalisation.


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Bon, puisque personne ne veut prendre la main, je veux bien me sacrifier.
> 
> Je suppose que Pharmacos est trop occup&#233; &#224; se goinfrer avec son g&#226;teau d'anniversaire.
> Bon anniversaire, Pharmacos.
> ...


Apr&#232;s la daube, le pourri, &#231;a sent pire&#8230;


----------



## divoli (17 Décembre 2006)

J'aurais préféré une proposition...


----------



## divoli (17 Décembre 2006)

2ème image :






2ème indice : village.


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> 2&#232;me indice : village.


"L'am&#233;ricain" plus pourri que &#231;a tu meurs&#8230;


----------



## divoli (17 Décembre 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:


> "L'américain" plus pourri que ça tu meurs




Exact. Vous vouliez un gros navet, vous l'avez eu. 
La fiche (j'ai hésité à la mettre). :rateau:

A toi, Dos Jones.


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Décembre 2006)

Allez va&#8230;

Ann&#233;e 2006 :

The first : 00mn 41 sec


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Décembre 2006)

Flight Plane


PS: Merci Divoli ! Pas mauvais en effet le gateau !


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Décembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Flight Plane
> 
> 
> PS: Merci Divoli ! Pas mauvais en effet le gateau !


Bon annif aussi au fait, par contre c'est pas la bonne r&#233;ponse, d'ailleurs faut que je le vois aussi ce film, j'adore Samuel L. Jackson&#8230;

3mn 07 sec&#8230;


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Décembre 2006)

Des serpents dans l'avion


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Décembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Des serpents dans l'avion


En anglais ou en français c'est pas ça  

Le héros dans sa voiture


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Décembre 2006)

Le boss


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Décembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Le boss


Non plus&#8230;

Bon suivante : 5mn 27

_Et zut y'a un figurant qui masque l'acteur principal dont on voit juste un coin du veston_

Indice : On est pas bien sur MacG&#233;&#8230;


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Décembre 2006)

Firewall ?


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Décembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Firewall ?


Et bien voilà    

La fiche

A toi


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Décembre 2006)

J'ai été un peu déçu par le manque d'informatique dans ce film mais sinon c'était pas trop mal.

Et ça repart avec un film que j'ai vu cet après midi:


----------



## pascalformac (17 Décembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> J'ai été un peu déçu par le manque d'informatique dans ce film mais sinon c'était pas trop mal.
> 
> Et ça repart avec un film que j'ai vu cet après midi:


une chose de sûre c'est pas Ishtar  
( heureusement)


----------



## divoli (17 Décembre 2006)

Un film avec Dustin Hoffman. Il y en a des masses...


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Décembre 2006)

C'est quoi "Ishtar"  ??

Allez je suis sport j'en met une deuxi&#232;me !





edit: petit joueur divoli


----------



## divoli (17 Décembre 2006)

"Sphere". Excellent film.

A la première image, je savais que je l'avais déjà vu.


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> "Sphere". Excellent film.



A toi divoli      


edit : d&#233;sol&#233; :
"Vous devriez donner des points de r&#233;putation &#224; d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau &#224; divoli."


----------



## bompi (17 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> "Sphere". Excellent film.
> 
> A la première image, je savais que je l'avais déjà vu.


Pareil. Failli le dire. Aurais dû.


----------



## divoli (17 Décembre 2006)

C'est parti: des indices sur cette image (je ne parle pas du powerbook).

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/[UR...us/img294/7364/capture1ko1.th.png[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## bompi (17 Décembre 2006)

"Le Convoyeur" avec Dupontel et Dujardin (et Berl&#233;and aussi ...) ?


----------



## divoli (17 Décembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> "Le Convoyeur" avec Dupontel et Dujardin (et Berl&#233;and aussi ...) ?




Voui . 
La fiche.

A toi, Bompi.


----------



## Alcidnikopol (17 Décembre 2006)

lu je vois que &#231;a chaume pas dans le coin
lol


----------



## bompi (17 Décembre 2006)

&#199;a ne *ch&#244;me* pas en effet. Je suis bien trop citadin pour chaumer ...
Bon, j'avais dit que je profiterais d'une br&#232;che, j'en profite maintenant ...
Cependant, &#233;tant gentil, on a un indice d&#232;s la premi&#232;re image


----------



## samoussa (17 Décembre 2006)

les 5 dernieres minutes


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Décembre 2006)

Mr Bourrel


----------



## bompi (17 Décembre 2006)

Hé oui ...
Mais lequel ? (tu as vu le nom écrit sur le papier ou tu as reconnu ?)
Je précise que j'adore cette (désuète) série et ce brave Souplex. Finalement on y aborde des sujets assez turpides ...


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Décembre 2006)

Ben c'est pas la réponse de samoussa ?????

Ben moi je sais pas j'ai lu le morceau de papier


----------



## bompi (18 Décembre 2006)

Vu le nombre d'&#233;pisodes, j'attendais que vous trouvassiez le bon ...
Pour ce faire, la troisi&#232;me image donne un indice : l'actrice est assez connue (ou reconnaissable), pensais-je.
Bref il s'agit de Judith Magre, qui n'a jou&#233; que dans deux &#233;pisodes de la premi&#232;re &#233;poque de la s&#233;rie, dont cet &#233;pisode : "On a tu&#233; le mort".

Allez, la main &#224; Samoussa


----------



## samoussa (18 Décembre 2006)

pas le temps...au travail...je la passe à pharmacos


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Décembre 2006)

Et ca repart :


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Décembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Et ca repart :


American Pie, 1,2,3,...16,18...


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Décembre 2006)

Je sais que je regarde des bouzes mais la tu me sous estime mon ami :


----------



## pascalformac (18 Décembre 2006)

il a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; donn&#233; ce film non?
( non ; un AUTRE du m&#234;me r&#233;al , oui, et y a pas longtemps  )
-
et je confirme, cette fois, Pharmacos n' a pas choisi une daube mais un film tr&#232;s r&#233;jouissant  

indice 
il y a la fille d'une famille tr&#232;s riche qui joue dedans


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Décembre 2006)

Je sais que ce n'est pas une daube !!

Je n'ai pas que ça dans ma dvdthèque !
heureusement pour moi 

bon est ce que ça mérite un autre screen ??


----------



## bompi (18 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> il a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; donn&#233; ce film non?
> ( non ; un AUTRE du m&#234;me r&#233;al , oui, et y a pas longtemps  )
> -
> et je confirme, cette fois, Pharmacos n' a pas choisi une daube mais un film tr&#232;s r&#233;jouissant
> ...



&#191; Paris Hilton ?


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Décembre 2006)

Non !


----------



## pascalformac (18 Décembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> ¿ Paris Hilton ?


 Ohh elle est très fine celle là
( les autres ,  vous comprendrez quand vous aurez le titre et la liste des acteurs)


----------



## samoussa (18 Décembre 2006)

Pecker ?


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Décembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> Pecker ?



Gagné tu reprends la main samoussa !

A toi !

Vous avez vu je n'ai pas mis une daube pour une fois !!!


----------



## pascalformac (18 Décembre 2006)

PH = Patty Hearst ( heriti&#232;re de l'empire Hearst et ex  kidnapp&#233;e par un mouvement d'extreme gauche  avec lequel , plus tard elle fut impliqu&#233;e dans des actions , hold ups etc , et ..reconnnue coupable d'ailleurs)


----------



## samoussa (18 Décembre 2006)

let's go


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Décembre 2006)

Casino Royal le dernier James Bond


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Décembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> let's go


Ca j'ai vu, Alo&#239;s revient&#8230;


----------



## samoussa (18 Décembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Casino Royal le dernier James Bond



j'ai tenu 5 minutes (tres bon J bond cela dit )


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Décembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> j'ai tenu 5 minutes (tres bon J bond cela dit )


Ben non j'ai pas vu encore&#8230;:rose: 

Mais &#231;a viendra&#8230;

Suivant Pharmacos SVP


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Décembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> j'ai tenu 5 minutes (tres bon J bond cela dit )



Non seulement 10 secondes, le temps que je voie l'image !

Sinon je passe la main, je suis chez ma copine et je n'ai pas mes DVD à portée !


----------



## samoussa (18 Décembre 2006)

Dos jones à toi


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Décembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> Dos jones à toi


Thank's, alors en voici un qui avec trois étoiles par Télérama devrait promettre, pas eu le temps encore de le visionner en entier mais je sens que je vais aimer, mais j'ai bien peur qu'avec cette première image cela risque de ne pas durer longtemps


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Décembre 2006)

C'est pas l'histoire ou les acteurs principaux réalisent des plans de cambriolages mais ne les executent pas ???


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Décembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> C'est pas l'histoire ou les acteurs principaux réalisent des plans de cambriolages mais ne les executent pas ???


On doit pas être loin du sujet là


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Décembre 2006)

Je vais dire opération espadon pour avoir une autre image mais je ne me souviens plus du titre !

Et donc dans l'histoire, ils réalisent des plans et puis un jour ils se font voler le plan et si ils ne l'executent pas ils seront dénoncés à la police.
Mais le titre m'échappe complètement !


Une autre image ??


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Décembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Je vais dire opération espadon pour avoir une autre image mais je ne me souviens plus du titre !
> 
> Et donc dans l'histoire, ils réalisent des plans et puis un jour ils se font voler le plan et si ils ne l'executent pas ils seront dénoncés à la police.
> Mais le titre m'échappe complètement !
> ...


Tu refroidis là par contre  

Indices : Film de 2006, et sur la photo

Suivante


----------



## bompi (19 Décembre 2006)

C'est en Am&#233;rique Latine ? Ou en Espagne ?
Un film argentin (z'ont le vent en poupe, les cin&#233;astes argentins et latinos en ce moment) ?


----------



## divoli (19 Décembre 2006)

"La méthode (El método)"...


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Décembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> C'est en Amérique Latine ? Ou en Espagne ?
> Un film argentin (z'ont le vent en poupe, les cinéastes argentins et latinos en ce moment) ?


Bien vu pour l'argentin  encore un qu'il te faudra ajouter à ta liste "à voir" quand le titre sera trouvé  



divoli a dit:


> "La méthode (El método)"...


Bien vu mais ce n'est pas cela, par contre tu m'as donné envie de voir le tien  

Ceci devrait lever les derniers doutes


----------



## divoli (19 Décembre 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Ceci devrait lever les derniers doutes



Ah ça, pour lever les derniers doutes...:rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Ah ça, pour lever les derniers doutes...:rateau:


Les YEUX faut regarder les YEUX  

Pas cool les mecs, moi qui comptait le regarder tranquilement avec mon amie sur le nacapé vous m'obligez à avancer dans le film en m'en dévoilant le début  

Suivantes alors


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Décembre 2006)

Et bien moi je ne connais pas et je ne vois pas du tout ce que ça peut être......désolé  :mouais:


----------



## divoli (19 Décembre 2006)

Moi non plus... Trop dur... La prochaine fois, je proposerais une coproduction moldavo-urugayo-birmane.


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Décembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Et bien moi je ne connais pas et je ne vois pas du tout ce que ça peut être......désolé  :mouais:


Faut pas  



divoli a dit:


> Moi non plus... Trop dur... La prochaine fois, je proposerais une coproduction moldavo-urugayo-birmane.


Cela me chagrine  
J'avais vu de la pub pour ce film dans un autre DVD ce qui m'avait incité à le trouver

Le but de ce fil étant de partager nos expériences cinématographiques et, de faire découvrir ou redécouvrir des films (daube ou pas ) je vais pas vous faire marner plus et propose la main à qui la veut

Lisez bien la fiche et je crois que vous aurez envie de le voir aussi.

PS : La profession de l'acteur principal (Ricardo Darin) est taxidermiste et dans la photo il n'avait pas encore installé les yeux


----------



## divoli (19 Décembre 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Le but de ce fil &#233;tant de partager nos exp&#233;riences cin&#233;matographiques et, de faire d&#233;couvrir ou red&#233;couvrir des films (daube ou pas&#8230; ) je vais pas vous faire marner plus et propose la main &#224; qui la veut&#8230;



Soyons clair; il y a des films tr&#232;s int&#233;ressant qui peuvent passer inaper&#231;us, comme il peut y avoir des daubes qui attirent de tr&#232;s nombreux spectateurs.

Il faut voir la fa&#231;on dont ces films sont distribu&#233;s, ainsi que la couverture m&#233;diatique dont ils ont b&#233;n&#233;fici&#233;...

Il y a dans un cin&#233; o&#249; j'ai l'habitude d'aller, des cycles "sp&#233;cial d&#233;couverte du cin&#233;ma sud-am&#233;ricain" ou "sp&#233;cial d&#233;couverte du cin&#233;ma africain", avec des films qui ne b&#233;n&#233;ficient pas du circuit de distribution habituel... Sans ces actions culturelles, on ne les connaitrait jamais.


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Décembre 2006)

C'est vrai que ça a l'air bien, on va aller à la location de dvd voir s'ils ont ça en stock 

Merci 

Et tu peux rejouer comme tu nous as fais découvrir apparement un bon film


----------



## bompi (19 Décembre 2006)

Juste comme &#231;a : Ricardo Dar&#237;n &#233;tait d&#233;j&#224; excellent dans les Neuf Reines (Nueve reinas).
&#192; la fin du film j'&#233;tais tout d&#233;&#231;u qu'il soit le dindon de la farce :rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Décembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Juste comme ça : Ricardo Darín était déjà excellent dans les Neuf Reines (Nueve reinas).
> À la fin du film j'étais tout déçu qu'il soit le dindon de la farce :rateau:


Tu tombes bien toi  

Vu que tu as mis sur la piste d'un film argentin je te passes le flambeau, non pas que je n'ai plus rien à proposer c'est juste pour changer un peu


----------



## bompi (19 Décembre 2006)

Merci m'sieur.

Allez, un classique.


----------



## divoli (20 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Dos Jones (20 Décembre 2006)

On va dire film de gangsters américain des années 50


----------



## Pharmacos (20 Décembre 2006)

J'ajoute mon


----------



## bompi (21 Décembre 2006)

1. vous n'avez rien posté pendant un moment : croyez pas que je vais vous aider si vous ne faites pas un effort 
2. chuis embêté : j'ai déjà proposé ce film
3. film d'espionnage tourné par un franco américain, censé se passer après guerre (la deuxième mondiale) dans une capitale européenne plutôt dévastée
4. une p'tite photo


----------



## pascalformac (21 Décembre 2006)

bompi il me semble que tu avais proposé un autre film du réalisateur , pas celui là

Réalisateur , parfois un métier  pratiqué par divers membres d'une même famille

( je sais pas pourquoi je dis ca , précisement maintenant ..  ) 

A noter:  il a réalisé d'autres grands classiques dont un célèbrissime ( dans son genre) en 1942


----------



## bompi (22 Décembre 2006)

Miawwwww ! je ronronne ...

Apparemment (j'ai fait une recherche) tu as raison : je n'avais pas encore propos&#233; celui-ci. Bizarre car j'ai trouv&#233; un dossier pour ce film dans le Dossier "d&#233;j&#224; propos&#233;" de mon deuxi&#232;me ordi ...

Enfin, on s'en fiche, de mes histoires.

Mais comme tu vas &#224; un train d'enfer (arf arf), tu pourrais donner la solution, non ? &#199;a m'arrangerait car je ne suis pas connect&#233; de tout le ouiquende et sans doute pas trop cet apr&#232;s-midi non plus.


----------



## pascalformac (22 Décembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Miawwwww ! je ronronne ...
> 
> Apparemment (j'ai fait une recherche) tu as raison : je n'avais pas encore proposé celui-ci. Bizarre car j'ai trouvé un dossier pour ce film dans le Dossier "déjà proposé" de mon deuxième ordi ...
> 
> ...


Non non
je vais faire mieux !
je serai ton assistant es réponses , je regarderai les propositions
et chercherai des photos et indices si ca se précipite pour répondre  

J'ai comme une impression que beaucoup de gens seront occupés ce weekend
( normal , il fait beau  )


----------



## PoorMonsteR (22 Décembre 2006)

Die Br&#252;cke (Le pont) ?


----------



## bompi (22 Décembre 2006)

Bin non.
Mais l'action se déroule bien en Allemagne.


----------



## divoli (22 Décembre 2006)

C'est ce film.


----------



## divoli (22 Décembre 2006)

Bon, étant sûr de ma réponse, je propose un autre film (et Pascal, tu es invité à jouer ).

1ère image:





1er indice : bicyclette.


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Bon, &#233;tant s&#251;r de ma r&#233;ponse, je propose un autre film (et Pascal, tu es invit&#233; &#224; jouer ).
> 
> 1er indice : bicyclette.


Film fran&#231;ais&#8230;  

Fast & Furious &#224; Paris&#8230;


----------



## divoli (22 Décembre 2006)

Effectivement, c'est un film français récent.

2ème image :





2ème indice: confusion, amnésie.


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Effectivement, c'est un film français récent.
> 
> 2ème image :
> 
> 2ème indice: confusion, amnésie.


L'empire des loups


----------



## divoli (22 Décembre 2006)

Nan ! 


3ème image:





3ème indice: recherche, folie...


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Nan !
> 
> 
> 3ème image:
> ...


La Boîte noire


----------



## divoli (22 Décembre 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:


> La Boîte noire



Exact. Un film fantastique assez particulier.

La fiche.

A toi, Dos Jones.


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Décembre 2006)

Ca à l'air sympa comme film

Bon suivant alors


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Décembre 2006)

Mission to mars


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Décembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Mission to mars


Non on est bien sur terre :rateau: 

La preuve


----------



## Kreck (23 Décembre 2006)

The crazies ?


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Décembre 2006)

Kreck a dit:


> The crazies ?


Nan  

Beaucoup plus récent 2006  

Mais le sujet est similaire


----------



## samoussa (23 Décembre 2006)

Le spectacle d'Arthur ? :mouais:


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Décembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> Le spectacle d'Arthur ? :mouais:


Rien a voir  
Entrons dans le vif du sujet


----------



## samoussa (23 Décembre 2006)

The Island ?


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Décembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> The Island ?


Nan plus

Un des acteurs


----------



## Alcidnikopol (23 Décembre 2006)

la ...... a des ...x  (remake) (r&#233;alisateur fran&#231;ais)

tres bon d ailleurs

je c&#232;de ma place a celui qui rempli les trous vu que je ne suis pas chez moi pour l heure, je ne pourrais pas upper d image avant le 26
passez de bonnes fetes


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Décembre 2006)

Alcidnikopol a dit:


> la ...... a des ...x  (remake) (réalisateur français)
> 
> tres bon d ailleurs
> 
> ...


   

Bien vu  

Quiqui remplit les trous


----------



## divoli (23 Décembre 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Quiqui remplit les trous





La Charte, bon sang, la Charte  ! 


Le réalisateur de ce film est fort jeune...


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> La Charte, bon sang, la Charte  !
> 
> 
> Le réalisateur de ce film est fort jeune...


Heu, je parlais du message d'Alcidnikopol c'est pas parcequ' après je poste une image de deux nanas qu'il faut y voir une quelconque déviance :mouais: 

D'ailleurs celui-là faudra être costaud pour le boucher


----------



## divoli (23 Décembre 2006)

Je faisais allusion à ta phrase, petit canaillou...  

Ce film (interdit au moins de 16 ans) est un remake d'un film américain de 1977...


----------



## pascalformac (23 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Ce film (interdit au moins de 16 ans) est un remake d'un film am&#233;ricain de 1977...


 ouep
*A. A* , bon excusez moi faut que j'aille voir les *W.C* ( originaux)

l'original est un grand classique du genre...


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Je faisais allusion &#224; ta phrase, petit canaillou...
> 
> Ce film (interdit au moins de 16 ans) est un remake d'un film am&#233;ricain de 1977...


Bon, on fait quoi  

Vous &#234;tes d&#233;j&#224; trois &#224; conna&#238;tre le film, j'en donne le titre en offrant la main &#224; quiqui n'en veut ou on attend la bonne r&#233;ponse&#8230;


----------



## divoli (23 Décembre 2006)

La colline a des yeux (2006).

Remake de:
La colline a des yeux (1977).


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> La colline a des yeux.


Nuance, c'est celui-ci que je proposais

Un excellent remake par le réalisateur français de "Haute tension"

A toi la main si tu veux 

Edith plaf : vu que tu as édité ta réponse entre temps la mienne n'est plus appropriée


----------



## divoli (23 Décembre 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Nuance, c'est celui-ci que je proposais
> 
> Un excellent remake par le réalisateur français de "Haute tension"
> 
> A toi la main si tu veux



Oui, je me suis mélangé les pinceaux (j'ai rectifié après coup)...

Je vous propose un film dans quelques minutes...


----------



## divoli (23 Décembre 2006)

1ère image:





1er indice: terrorisme, assassinats.


----------



## samoussa (23 Décembre 2006)

le type à droite on dirait stallone :mouais:


----------



## divoli (23 Décembre 2006)

Non, ce n'est pas Stallone.


2ème image:





2ème indice: ce film est tiré d'une histoire vraie.


----------



## pascalformac (23 Décembre 2006)

ouep
et r&#233;cent


----------



## divoli (23 Décembre 2006)

Oui, film récent pour un fait historique qui l'est un peu moins.

3ème image:





3ème indice: "barbouzes", exécuteurs...

On voit les 4 acteurs principaux; de dos c'est un acteur français (connu également comme réalisateur).


----------



## samoussa (23 Décembre 2006)

pitain ! James bond avec des cheveux


----------



## Ordha (23 Décembre 2006)

Munich de Steven Spielberg?


----------



## pascalformac (23 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> On voit les 4 acteurs principaux; de dos c'est un acteur fran&#231;ais (connu &#233;galement comme r&#233;alisateur).


et  y en a m&#234;me DEUX d'acteurs r&#233;alisateurs francais dans ce film


----------



## divoli (23 Décembre 2006)

Ordha a dit:


> Munich de Steven Spielberg?



Et hop, 2 petites boules vertes pour Ordha. 

La fiche.

A toi de proposer un film.


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Et hop, 2 petites boules vertes pour Ordha.
> 
> La fiche.
> 
> A toi de proposer un film.


Fèche, je le tenais en réserve celui-là  

Ordha


----------



## Ordha (23 Décembre 2006)

Ca va chauffer...

Voir la pièce jointe 12961


----------



## pascalformac (23 Décembre 2006)

blairwitch 27è resucée?

( non je plaisante , je vois pas) :rose:


----------



## samoussa (23 Décembre 2006)

le village?


----------



## Ordha (23 Décembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> le village?



euh... non. C'est quoi "le village" comme film? Je ne connais pas :rose:


----------



## divoli (23 Décembre 2006)

Le sang des Templiers ?


----------



## samoussa (23 Décembre 2006)

Ordha a dit:


> euh... non. C'est quoi "le village" comme film? Je ne connais pas :rose:




le film du type qu'a un nom impronon&#231;able








divoli a dit:


> Le sang des Templiers ?


celui l&#224; je le connais pas


----------



## Ordha (23 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Le sang des Templiers ?



Non. Ca aussi ça existe "Le sang des Templiers"?


----------



## divoli (23 Décembre 2006)

Oui, c'est un film allemand...


----------



## Ordha (23 Décembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> le film du type qu'a un nom imprononçable



Ah oui! Son "Sixième Sens" m'avait fait gagné un super pari à l'époque: des potes m'avaient dit que c'était un film génial et que je ne devinerais jamais la fin, etc. Bref, au bout d'un quart d'heure, j'avais écrit la fin sous enveloppe et ça m'a valu un des plus beaux plateaux de fruits de mer de ma vie!!!!   

Allez, une autre:

Voir la pièce jointe 12962


----------



## divoli (23 Décembre 2006)

Marie Stuart ?


----------



## Ordha (23 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Marie Stuart ?



Y'a de l'idée et le prénom est bon. Mais sinon, non.


----------



## pascalformac (23 Décembre 2006)

Ordha a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 12962


Ah ben ca j'aurai jamais trouv&#233; avec image 1
mais sur la 2 
ca me dit 
film anglais sur une certaine souvenaine( tu r&#233;ponds &#224; ta guise , pour ainsi dire)

edith
personne?
ok
c'est* Elizabeth*
( de Shekhar Kapur )

c'est ca?


----------



## Ordha (23 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ah ben ca j'aurai jamais trouv&#233; avec image 1
> mais sur la 2
> ca me dit
> film anglais sur une certaine souvenaine( tu r&#233;ponds &#224; ta guise , pour ainsi dire)



  Bien jou&#233;!! Allez, celles-l&#224; je les mets juste parce qu'elles me font rire: James Bond, un certain joueur de foot et M. Bellucci... 

Voir la pièce jointe 12963


Voir la pièce jointe 12964


Voir la pièce jointe 12965


pascalformac, tu nous donnes quand m&#234;me le titre pour la forme ? 

Edit: Tu as gagn&#233;! C'est &#231;a.


----------



## pascalformac (23 Décembre 2006)

Ordha a dit:


> 12965[/ATTACH]
> .


Gielgud , il était dans quelle équipe?  
Ah si il était à la Royal Shakespeare, des spécialistes du ballon rond ( pardon , des enfants de la balle)

-
exceptionnellement je vais proposer un film 
 faut que je fouille, fasse les saisies


----------



## pascalformac (23 Décembre 2006)

Et c'est parti
les sp&#233;cialistes du genre connaissent ce film , les autres ca va &#234;tre plus dur




lieu clef dans le film


----------



## Ordha (23 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> Et c'est parti
> les spécialistes du genre connaissent ce film , les autres ca va être plus dur
> 
> 
> ...



Heu... c'est un labyrinthe?


----------



## pascalformac (23 Décembre 2006)

non , mais c'est un lieu central dans l'action du film

film &#233;poustouflant de cr&#233;ation stylistique ( m&#234;me si l'actrice principale joue comme ses pieds )


----------



## Ordha (23 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> non , mais c'est un lieu central dans l'action du film
> 
> film époustouflant de création stylistique ( même si l'actrice principale joue comme ses pieds )



Et cette "actrice", elle ferait pas aussi semblant de chanter?


----------



## pascalformac (23 Décembre 2006)

Ordha a dit:


> Et cette "actrice", elle ferait pas aussi semblant de chanter?


de m&#233;moire non, je ne crois pas qu'elle chante dans le film ( je vais pas le reregarder)

petit apercu de l'esth&#233;tique l&#233;ch&#233;e du film




ps ce sont des vignettes_ "allyoucanupload"_ cliquer pour avoir la taille r&#233;elle des images

allyoucanupload est vraiment bien mieux qu'imageshack
( multi upload , choix de tailles par la personne qui clique le lien etc)


----------



## Ordha (23 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> de mémoire non, je ne crois pas qu'elle chante dans le film ( je vais pas le reregarder)



Alors, je ne vois pas...


----------



## pascalformac (23 Décembre 2006)

Normal c'est un film d'un  "genre" assez sp&#233;cifique ( c'est le seul DVD que j'ai sous la main )
Human fly et quelques autres ,  trouveraient sans doute en quelques photos, pour les autres c'est plus costaud


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Décembre 2006)

La première image m'a fait pensé à "The Ring" mais la deuxième plus à "Sleepy Hollow" donc je pense que c'est aucun des deux !


----------



## pascalformac (23 Décembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> La premi&#232;re image m'a fait pens&#233; &#224; "The Ring" mais la deuxi&#232;me plus &#224; "Sleepy Hollow" donc je pense que c'est aucun des deux !


 
toujours en forme Pharmacos ! 

edit 
ceci dit tes d&#233;ductions sont pas mauvaises , y a un peu de l'esthetisme de ces 2 films dans l'&#233;nigme

3&#233; image


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Décembre 2006)

Et bien comme celle ci ne me dit rien, j'affirme que je ne l'ai pas vu !
Car je reconnais toujours les films que j'ai vu (j'espère ne pas me tromper parce que j'aurais l'air bête sinon) 


Sinon quand même, ce masque me fait hésiter.....me rappelle des choses.....ce "labyrinthe" ou "village fantome" aussi ! alalalalala si tu nous donnais le titre on trouverait plus vite ( a oui c'est le titre qu'on cherche !!)

Bon ben je vais encore réflechir 


ps: coucou pascalformac


----------



## divoli (23 Décembre 2006)

Cela me fait penser &#224; un style de films asiatiques, qui est apparu depuis quelques ann&#233;es...


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Cela me fait penser à un style de films asiatiques, qui est apparu depuis quelques années...


 

Ca aussi j'ai deviné que c'était asiatique pffffff


----------



## divoli (23 Décembre 2006)

Bon ben on se rapproche, alors...


----------



## pascalformac (23 Décembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> ! alalalalala si tu nous donnais le titre on trouverait plus vite ( a oui c'est le titre qu'on cherche !!)


ca c'est une id&#233;e, je donne le titre et vous continuez &#224; chercher

edith
on ne propose pas de titre mais je poste

4 &#232;  image


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Décembre 2006)

"le voyage de chihiro"


----------



## pascalformac (24 Décembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> "le voyage de chihiro"


tiens Pharmacos , fais moi penser à te filer le  clip _" Alors comme ca on se moque" _ ( mega hit en papo-asie du nord)


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> tiens Pharmacos , fais moi penser à te filer le clip _" Alors comme ca on se moque" _( mega hit en papo-asie du nord)


 
T'es sur que ça s'écrit comme ça "papo-asie" ? 


bon je vais me coucher sans trouver....peut être demain


----------



## pascalformac (24 Décembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> T'es sur que ça s'écrit comme ça "papo-asie" ?
> )


t'as raison j'ai fait une faute
le clip c'est alors komsa on se moque
sous titre_ drame dans l'ex empire sovietique_
moi aussi je vais pas tarder
 heureusement les nanars de bide et musique sont tellement hallucinants ca tient un peu éveillé 
http://www.bide-et-musique.com/programme-webradio.html


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Décembre 2006)

le secret des poignards volants?


----------



## divoli (27 Décembre 2006)

Bon, je crois que l'on est dans une impasse, là... :sleep:


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Décembre 2006)

Pascalformac a du recevoir un super cadeau de noel pour ne pas continuer à faire joujou sur macGé !

Ou bien il a trouvé un endroit ou il y a assez de neige pour skier !


----------



## pascalformac (28 Décembre 2006)

d&#233;sol&#233;   je suis pas pass&#233; sur le fil

c'est pas les poignards  mais c'est le m&#234;me genre

( j'ai pas le temps de faire des captures l&#224; maintenant ,  aussi si l'un de vous veut lancer un truc en parall&#232;le..)


----------



## Kreck (28 Décembre 2006)

Seven Swords ?


----------



## divoli (28 Décembre 2006)

&#40857;&#33150;&#34382;


----------



## pascalformac (28 Décembre 2006)

Kreck a dit:


> Seven Swords ?


non pas de Tsui Hark
ni le même bugdet !!



divoli a dit:


> ???


ni _Long Teng hu  _ proposé en idéogramme par Divoli ( esprit joueur)
début du titre chinois d'un un kungfu chinois où  Jackie Chan  apparait dans quelques scenes (_Long teng hu yue _, en francais Le Cri de la hyène 1983 )
pas du tout ca
-------
tout à l'heure ( ce soir) si je sors pas,  je remettrai la main sur ce DVD je préparerai des
captures


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Janvier 2007)

Ce fil s'enterre  

Moi je donne ma langue au chat


----------



## divoli (5 Janvier 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Moi je donne ma langue au chat



C'est un titre de film, ça ?


----------



## samoussa (5 Janvier 2007)

hero ? :mouais:


----------



## pascalformac (6 Janvier 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> hero ? :mouais:


non  mais c'est le genre
hero est chinois ici c'est ...coréen

_curieux ma premiere capture n'est plus visible , alors qu'elle est toujours listée chez l'hébegeur
_
bon j'en mets une autre


----------



## Kreck (6 Janvier 2007)

sword in the moon ?
buchunmoo ?


----------



## pascalformac (6 Janvier 2007)

presque mais non 
theme  connu ( en cor&#233;e) et d&#233;clin&#233; en BD  feuilleton TV  et film


----------



## Kreck (6 Janvier 2007)

duelist ?


----------



## pascalformac (6 Janvier 2007)

Kreck a dit:


> duelist ?


félicitations
site dédié
là
http://www.duelist-lefilm.com/


----------



## Kreck (6 Janvier 2007)

Ouf... 
Je cherche et je poste...


----------



## pascalformac (6 Janvier 2007)

Kreck a dit:


> Ouf...


maintenant tu comprends pourquoi j'évite de donner les bonnes réponses et d'avoir à proposer un film, hihihihi


----------



## Kreck (6 Janvier 2007)

Voir la pièce jointe 13062


----------



## Ordha (6 Janvier 2007)

Kreck a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 13062



On dirait Pierre Maguelon à gauche...


----------



## Kreck (6 Janvier 2007)

Et de deux.
Photos prises sur le ouèbe, ce qui explique la piètre qualité d'image, désolé (je ne suis pas chez moi, que voulez-vous).

Voir la pièce jointe 13063


----------



## Kreck (6 Janvier 2007)

Ordha a dit:


> On dirait Pierre Maguelon à gauche...



C'est bien lui


----------



## divoli (6 Janvier 2007)

Et Mickael Lonsdale...


----------



## Kreck (6 Janvier 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Et Mickael Lonsdale...



Oui. Au générique du film il est nommé _Michel _Lonsdale.


----------



## divoli (6 Janvier 2007)

Il y a d'excellents acteurs, dans ce film. Dont celui qui donnait sa voix aux Shadocks, qui nous a quitté il n'y a pas très longtemps, et que j'appréciais beaucoup.


----------



## Ordha (6 Janvier 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Il y a d'excellents acteurs, dans ce film. Dont celui qui donnait sa voix aux Shadocks, qui nous a quitté il n'y a pas très longtemps, et que j'appréciais beaucoup.



Tu ne donnes pas le titre du film pour faire durer le plaisir ou pour ne pas avoir à relancer? 

Le réa_luis_ateur n'est pas mal non plus en tout cas...


----------



## STYYX (6 Janvier 2007)

Le Fant&#244;me de la libert&#233; de Luis Bu&#241;uel.


----------



## STYYX (6 Janvier 2007)

Cette r&#233;ponse devrait &#234;tre la bonne, mais je ne peux prendre la main.
Dommage j'avais pr&#233;par&#233; du costaud.
La prochaine fois...


----------



## Kreck (6 Janvier 2007)

STYYX a dit:


> Cette réponse devrait être la bonne, mais je ne peux prendre la main.
> Dommage j'avais préparé du costaud.
> La prochaine fois...



Oui, c'est bien la bonne réponse.
Mais qui prend la main si la vainqueur ne le fait pas


----------



## Kreck (6 Janvier 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> maintenant tu comprends pourquoi j'évite de donner les bonnes réponses et d'avoir à proposer un film, hihihihi



Hé hé  
si tu veux, je peux poster pire que ça  
J'ai en réserve des films totalement introuvables :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (6 Janvier 2007)

Kreck a dit:


> Oui. Au g&#233;n&#233;rique du film il est nomm&#233; _Michel _Lonsdale.


c'est exact
Mais l'histoire est assez curieuse
Pendant longtemps cet acteur bilingue ( m&#232;re fran&#231;aise , p&#232;re anglais)  a &#233;t&#233; cr&#233;dit&#233;  indifferemment sous les 2 pr&#233;noms ( Michael ou Michel)
Et &#224; partir de 1979 pour raisons persos il a interdit l'usage de " Michel".
Cet excellent acteur est donc depuis , exclusivement Michael Lonsdale.


----------



## Kreck (6 Janvier 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est exact
> Mais l'histoire est assez curieuse
> Pendant longtemps cet acteur bilingue ( mère française , père anglais)  a été crédité  indifferemment sous les 2 prénoms ( Michael ou Michel)
> Et à partir de 1979 pour raisons persos il a interdit l'usage de " Michel".
> Cet excellent acteur est donc depuis , exclusivement Michael Lonsdale.



Tout bon  
Tu veux que je te poste un de mes introuvables en attendant que STYYX reprenne la main ?


----------



## pascalformac (6 Janvier 2007)

Fais comme tu le sens 
disons.... _ " pour le plaisir"_


----------



## divoli (6 Janvier 2007)

La fiche.


----------



## Kreck (7 Janvier 2007)

C'est parti   
Voir la pièce jointe 13074


----------



## bompi (7 Janvier 2007)

Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais je pense &#224; un film de Marcel Lherbier.
Pourtant ce n'est pas &#231;a, hein ?
Je trouve en tous cas la photo bien sympa.


----------



## pascalformac (7 Janvier 2007)

c'est vrai qu'on dirait du Lherbier
( ou une photo de com d'entreprise : _Symantec luttant contre les virus _ ou encore _GDF cherche la fuite_)


----------



## Kreck (7 Janvier 2007)

Assez étrangement, pascalformac est plus proche de la vérité que Bompi (ce n'est pas du Lherbier)    
J'ai quelques courses à faire, je reposte dans le courant de l'après-midi.
Dans tous les cas, vous aurez la réponse ce soir (je ne souhaite pas bloquer ce fil).
Indice : c'est un film de science-fiction...


----------



## pascalformac (7 Janvier 2007)

Kreck a dit:


> Indice : c'est un film de science-fiction...


l&#224; tu te foules pas
ca se voit que c'est une science fiction du muet , c'est pas vraiment  de l' impressionisme  &#224; la Murnau !!

edith
je ne serai pas l&#224; quand tu reposteras , mais je me demande si j'ai pas vu cette dinguerie( si c'est celui auquel je pense, inspir&#233; d'une nouvelle d'un grand &#233;crivain avec des d&#233;cors et costumes hallucinants)
on verra


----------



## Kreck (7 Janvier 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> l&#224; tu te foules pas
> ca se voit que c'est une science fiction du muet , c'est pas vraiment  de l' impressionisme  &#224; la Murnau !!
> 
> edith
> ...



   
Un autre indice alors ...
Allez voir &#224; l'est  et sur la plan&#232;te rouge  (c'est peut-&#234;tre un peu pareil...)

Voir la pièce jointe 13077


----------



## bompi (7 Janvier 2007)

On dirait donc que c'est "AElita" (1924) de Yakov Protazanov, non ? J'ai d&#251; en voir des bouts, un jour.


----------



## Kreck (7 Janvier 2007)

bompi a dit:


> On dirait donc que c'est "AElita" (1924) de Yakov Protazanov, non ? J'ai dû en voir des bouts, un jour.



 
Le film passe le 18 mars à la cité de la musique.
Très cher Bompi : bravo ...


----------



## bompi (7 Janvier 2007)

Bien &#233;videmment, tes indices et Google m'ont aid&#233; sur ce coup [comme si je pouvais me souvenir du r&#233;alisateur de ce film  ].


----------



## bompi (7 Janvier 2007)

Bien.
On va faire dans le film lointain. Un film magnifique et tragique sans pathos imbécile et inutile et qui m'avait bien secoué à l'époque où je l'ai vu.
Musique très belle, aussi.
(désolé pour la piètre qualité des images, je n'ai pas trouvé mieux).


----------



## pascalformac (7 Janvier 2007)

Kreck a dit:


> Un autre indice alors ...
> Allez voir &#224; l'est  et sur la plan&#232;te rouge  (c'est peut-&#234;tre un peu pareil...)


C'est &#224; ca que j'ai pens&#233;.

Ce film est esthetiquement tr&#232;s &#233;tonnant et r&#233;unissait  une certaine " avant guarde" sovietique qui y d&#233;ploya ses talents
(et &#244;  joie de vivre de la glorieuse URSS,  cela  valut &#224; certains artistes participants  de tr&#232;s mal finir...)

Et autre truc : vous savez qu'il y a exist&#233; une TV differente ,  avant  des "&#233;missions  Kul-turelles"  &#224; la Koette et Starax?
Ce film est pass&#233; &#224; la TV ! S ur une grande chaine publique, en soir&#233;e. Sisi.
Inimaginable aujourd'hui.

 Ou alors coloris&#233;
( et pourquoi pas une musique de Morodor tant qu'&#224; faire...oops , ca s'est d&#233;j&#224; fait    )

Et le 18 mars ? c'est avec musique de Cerrone??? de Air?  
---
edith
le film de bompi 
Tr&#232;s bien. A voir si vous pouvez.

( et il lui aussi il passa au cin&#233; club F3)


----------



## bompi (7 Janvier 2007)

Le ciné-club des chaînes du service public, c'est bien, mais pas si tu bosses le lendemain ... 
Cela doit être ça, le service public : proposer les bons programmes à 1h du matin. C'est certes mieux que ne pas en proposer du tout  mais bon ...
Quand je pense que la seule fois où j'ai vu "L'année dernière à Marienbad" c'était à 22h sur une chaîne publique américaine !! Et en V.O. !! Après, on peut dauber sur nos amis américains ...

Bon, à part ça : pascalformac semble avoir trouvé  C'est pas non plus un film qui vous réchauffe le moral, hein ? On est assez loin de la pochade ...
Une autre image.


----------



## pascalformac (7 Janvier 2007)

Pour le cin&#233;club tardif tu as raison 
 et encore l&#224; tu parles d'une &#233;poque o&#249; il &#233;tait assez """"t&#244;t"" et la chaine respectait ses horaires ( &#233;poque lointaine)
et il y a eu un truc qui s'appelait magnetoscope qui &#233;tait utile

sinon pour le film ( que je pense avoir en ...VHS quelque part dans un carton) j'ai un doute.
question 
y a t il un ...moine? si oui , je vois , sinon , je confonds .


----------



## bompi (7 Janvier 2007)

Hmmm ... un moine ... C'est bien possible (moine ou prêtre, va savoir : c'est pas comme chez nous ) mais ce n'est pas un personnage clef, m'est avis. Disons que je ne m'en souviens pas :rose:.
J'ai vu ce film à sa sortie (1989) et peut-être une autre fois à une heure invraisemblable. Mais il ne me semble pas envahir les écrans depuis cette époque. On a vu davantage d'autres films de son auteur (enfin, c'est pas "Die Hard" non plus).
Cette image-ci est plus connue (je pense du moins). Pour vous aider encore un peu, sachez que la musique a été composée par Toru Takemitsu. Elle est très belle et m'a ainsi permis de découvrir cet excellent compositeur japonais contemporain (mais défunt).


----------



## Kreck (7 Janvier 2007)

Imamura ou Kurosawa ?
En dehors des films de Miike ou les Godzilla, je suis un peu &#224; la ramasse en ce qui concerne le cin&#233;ma japonais :rose:
(&#224; mon avis c'est black rain d'Imamura, mais bon ...)


----------



## Ordha (7 Janvier 2007)

Ca ne serait pas ce film japonais qui raconte les heures et les jours qui suivent Hiroshima (ou Nagazaki, je ne sais plus)? Si c'est celui-là, je l'avais vu et ça m'avait mise extrêmement mal à l'aise... Mais c'était un très beau film. Je ne retrouve pas le titre par contre


----------



## pascalformac (7 Janvier 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Hmmm ... un moine
> :.


vu la date je confondais avec un film très méconnu ( même type de theme ) la harpe de Birmanie
le film  que tu donnes , lui est ARCHI connu


----------



## Kreck (7 Janvier 2007)

Je persiste, il me semble bien que c'est Black Rain


----------



## pascalformac (7 Janvier 2007)

c'est pas ma proposition de d&#233;fi , mais je te confirme , c'est ca.


----------



## Kreck (7 Janvier 2007)

Hum...
On attend Bompi ou je poste ? :rateau:


----------



## Sim le pirate (7 Janvier 2007)

Kreck a dit:


> Hum...
> On attend Bompi ou je poste ? :rateau:



Poste !  :rateau:


----------



## Kreck (7 Janvier 2007)

C'est parti ...    

Voir la pièce jointe 13084


Voir la pièce jointe 13085


----------



## pascalformac (7 Janvier 2007)

ca sent l'italoche historique 50's... mais pas s&#251;r


----------



## divoli (7 Janvier 2007)

Ce ne serait pas Sophia Loren, sur la 2ème photo ?


----------



## Kreck (7 Janvier 2007)

Non et non.
C'est un film polonais.


----------



## Kreck (7 Janvier 2007)

Encore deux :

Voir la pièce jointe 13086


Voir la pièce jointe 13087


----------



## pascalformac (7 Janvier 2007)

Kreck a dit:


> Encore deux :


mais bien sur 
ce serait ti pas d'apres un c&#233;lebrissime livre &#233;trange de ...J.P
( adapt&#233; au cin&#233;ma  par W. J. H.  en  1965)?

_vous pensiez pas que j'allais donner la r&#233;ponse tout de m&#234;me?
_


----------



## Kreck (7 Janvier 2007)

Tout à fait  
Photos, indices, tout y est, je crois.
Il ne manque qu'un volontaire pour prendre la main


----------



## pascalformac (7 Janvier 2007)

Kreck a dit:


> Il ne manque qu'un volontaire pour prendre la main


mais pas du tout !
le film n'a pas été donné  

Mets des clichés ou des indices  !Que les joueurs jouent !


----------



## Kreck (8 Janvier 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> mais pas du tout !
> le film n'a pas été donné
> 
> Mets des clichés ou des indices  !Que les joueurs jouent !



Hum  
Potocki
Ça devrait suffire.
Réponse demain car dodo :sleep:


----------



## bompi (8 Janvier 2007)

Bon :
1. C'&#233;tait bien "Pluie Noire" (_Kuroi Ame_) de Shohei Imamura. Vraiment un beau film, avec quelques images p&#233;nibles (gasp) et beaucoup d'humanit&#233;, comme souvent chez Imamura.
Donc bravo les gars.
2. pascalformac est en forme, il trouve tout en ce moment. 
3. Le film polonais est une adaptation du "Manuscrit trouv&#233; &#224; Saragosse" de Jean Potocki (Jan Nepomucen Potocki). Roman polonais mais &#233;crit en fran&#231;ais ...
4. Je n'en dirai pas plus car je ne me vois pas suivre ce fil ces prochains jours, sinon en dilettante.


----------



## Kreck (8 Janvier 2007)

Tout &#231;a, c'est bien, mais qui poste alors ?
Pas moi, en tout cas, car je ne suis pas disponible dans les prochains jours...


----------



## JPTK (13 Janvier 2007)

Je fais que passer, un facile :


----------



## bompi (13 Janvier 2007)

Une adaptation des aventures de Lapinot?


----------



## Pharmacos (13 Janvier 2007)

Fight Club


----------



## samoussa (14 Janvier 2007)

c'est le prochain lynch : Inland Empire. Je passe mon tour...pas le temps


----------



## JPTK (16 Janvier 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> c'est le prochain lynch : Inland Empire. Je passe mon tour...pas le temps


----------



## Syusuke (18 Janvier 2007)

dsl j'ai eu un bug donc il y en a une en miniature....​


----------



## Stargazer (18 Janvier 2007)

Faut vraiment qu'on te dise que c'est Battle Royale ?


----------



## Syusuke (18 Janvier 2007)




----------



## pascalformac (18 Janvier 2007)

Il  pas d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; jou&#233; ce truc?
( j'ose &#224; peine dire film , le seul truc interessant pour moi  &#233;tant l'humour &#224; la fin,d&#233;boires maritaux de Kitano, le reste... tr&#232;s douteux  , violence au message  latent bof bof)


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Janvier 2007)

Stargazer a dit:


> Faut vraiment qu'on te dise que c'est Battle Royale ?



Comment tu as trouvé ?????:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:       :love:


----------



## bompi (18 Janvier 2007)

J'ai pas vu le film et j'ai trouv&#233; du premier coup d'oeil ... Je suis fort ou c'est facile ?


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Janvier 2007)

bompi a dit:


> J'ai pas vu le film et j'ai trouvé du premier coup d'oeil ... Je suis fort ou c'est facile ?



Ben facile.....


----------



## bompi (19 Janvier 2007)

Zut alors ...


----------



## Stargazer (19 Janvier 2007)

Bah tu vois fallait lui dire qu'il &#233;tait fort, beau, muscl&#233;, intelligent, tombeur de ses dames et le meilleur modo de macg&#233; etc. Il t'aurait s&#251;rement pas cru mais &#231;a fait toujours plaisir ! 

  

heu sinon je passe la main &#224; qui veut !


----------



## Kreck (26 Janvier 2007)

Allez, je relance avec quelque chose de pas trop dur en donnant un indice de suite :
Le film n'est pas encore sorti  ni en France, ni aux Etats-Unis  
Allez, un autre indice : le type à droite au sourire si doux n'est autre que le roi Léonidas.
Voir la pièce jointe 13302


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (26 Janvier 2007)

300...


----------



## Kreck (26 Janvier 2007)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> 300...



Gagné !!!
Je ne sais pas ce que donnera ce film, mais le sujet, la bataille des Thermopyles, n'est pas inintéressant.
A toi, la main !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (26 Janvier 2007)

En tout cas il fait causer de lui un peu partout en ce moment.... du bon comme du mauvais... on verra bien. 

Voil&#224; ma main:


----------



## samoussa (26 Janvier 2007)

Le retour de sadaam... ? 
Bon je sors


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (26 Janvier 2007)

Bon...... j'ai pas besoin de dire non.


----------



## Romuald (26 Janvier 2007)

La corde, de sir alfred ?


----------



## samoussa (26 Janvier 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> La corde, de sir alfred ?



je doute. Ils sont 3 dans la corde. Ou alors à la fin


----------



## Ordha (26 Janvier 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> je doute. Ils sont 3 dans la corde. Ou alors à la fin



Nan! Ils sont huit dans la Corde de Hitchcock, sans compter celui qui est dans le coffre...


----------



## Romuald (26 Janvier 2007)

Dans mes souvenirs, deux assassins + une victime + le prof, tous ensemble au d&#233;but


(edit)
pis &#231;a serait un peu facile..


----------



## Ordha (26 Janvier 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Dans mes souvenirs, deux assassins + une victime + le prof



...+ la petite amie de la victime + le p&#232;re de la victime + la tante de la victime + la bonne des deux assassins + l'ex petit ami de la petite amie!!


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (26 Janvier 2007)

Non, plus r&#233;cent...


----------



## Romuald (26 Janvier 2007)

sans compter le raton laveur,  

Et Sir alfred lui même, dans la grande tradiiton


----------



## Ordha (26 Janvier 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> sans compter le raton laveur,
> 
> Et Sir alfred lui même, dans la grande tradiiton



Re-nan!!  Dans La Corde, il n'apparaît pas vraiment: on voit juste sa tête en néon par la baie  vitrée  

Mais cela ne nous aide pas pour le film de Hobbes... Ocean's quelque chose?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (26 Janvier 2007)

Oc&#233;&#233;&#233;... pas &#231;a non plus.


----------



## Kreck (26 Janvier 2007)

La chaise qui en savait trop


----------



## pascalformac (27 Janvier 2007)

je m'insurge contre la derive r&#233;cente !
Zan eff&#233; nous avons Hobbes le chat qui nous dit
je cite


> Voil&#224; ma main:



et il nous montre 
ca






c'est un scandale !
Et la main elle est o&#249;?
hein mon gaillard? o&#249;?
on en distingue 8!

A part ca, que fait une photo de catalogue ebay (vente de vieille chaise) sur un fil  pareil?

Non mais o&#249; va le monde?  

indice 
cette chaise est typique d'un pays...  et le film est bien plus r&#233;cent que l'Alfed H  
( non j'ai pas dit Suede de ik&#233;ho)


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (27 Janvier 2007)

Je pense que la vrai question ici est : Pourquoi la chaise ?


----------



## Kreck (27 Janvier 2007)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Je pense que la vrai question ici est : Pourquoi la chaise ?



Pour faire monter quelqu'un dessus et le pendre ?
Ou alors un indice ou une autre photo ?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (27 Janvier 2007)

Kreck a dit:


> Pour faire monter quelqu'un dessus et le pendre ?
> Ou alors un indice ou une autre photo ?


Alors oui mais alors pourquoi ?

Mmmmhh indice : Il existe 2 versions de ce film et bientôt une troisième....


----------



## Alcidnikopol (31 Janvier 2007)

film de carpenter! tres bon film de parano d'ailleur
lol


je vous souhaite une bonne ann&#233;e vu que j avais pas eu l occasion avant
je rentre du kenya donc...excusez mon absence
lol


----------



## Kreck (2 Février 2007)

Deux versions, bientôt trois  
Carpenter  
Assaut  
Mais je n'y crois pas trop...
Bon, bonne année Alcidnikopol, le Kenya c'est bien ? Moi, je reviens de Montpellier (par le TGV de 14h09), c'est moins impressionnant...


----------



## samoussa (2 Février 2007)

The thing ?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (2 Février 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> The thing ?


Exak !!!

Bien joué samoussa.


----------



## samoussa (2 Février 2007)

Trop fatiqué je passe mon tour...Kreck si t'es d'attaque  ou hobbes bien sûr
A demain


----------



## Kreck (3 Février 2007)

Bon, histoire de relancer, difficile de faire plus simple.
Le titre exact serait le bienvenu  
Voir la pièce jointe 13374


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (3 Février 2007)

Wallace et gromit: Le myst&#232;re du lapin garou.


----------



## Kreck (3 Février 2007)

Ça alors !
Quelqu'un a trouvé  
A toi la main, tigrounet


----------



## bompi (3 Février 2007)

Superbe film, d'une grande intensit&#233; dramatique  !
Moi qui aime le civet de lapin ...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (3 Février 2007)

Je laisse la main.


----------



## Kreck (3 Février 2007)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Je laisse la main.



Ouah l'autre  
Petit bras, va.
Bon, je poste ça :
Voir la pièce jointe 13388


Voir la pièce jointe 13389

Facile, non ?
Alors victoire assurée sous réserve de répondre, en plus, aux questions suivantes :
le héros blessé que l'on appelle aussi Alexandre (bah oui) que supporte son frère (lui-même soutenu par le cronide, je vous l'assure) vient de se faire humilier par un légendaire cocu, fils d'atrée et frère de ... à vous de me le dire ;
Super dur, pour la seconde image, le bonhomme devrait avoir un casque différent, non ? Oui, bon, je crois que là c'est trop dur... laissez tomber.
En fait, je n'ai pas spécialement aimé ce film, mais cette histoire me fascine, que voulez-vous...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (4 Février 2007)

Mmmmhh... dis moi, tu aimes les films de gladiateurs ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Février 2007)

Troie et Menelas mais, pour le casque, je ne vois pas.  

Anachronisme ?


----------



## Kreck (4 Février 2007)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Mmmmhh... dis moi, tu aimes les films de gladiateurs ?



Et toi, est-ce que tu aimes quand les chiens se frottent contre ta jambe ??


----------



## Kreck (4 Février 2007)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Troie et Menelas mais, pour le casque, je ne vois pas.
> 
> Anachronisme ?



Correct, à toi la main  
Mais la question subsidiaire (un peu tarabiscotée, c'est vrai) visait à dire qui est le frère de Ménélas, l'atride Agammemnon.
Pour le casque, il faut avoir l'Iliade sous la main, lorsqu'Ulysse part avec Diomède espionner les Troyens ils vont croiser Dolon (chant X), qui lui vient espionner les Achéens (c'est la Dolonie, n'est-ce pas, et comme c'est pas un boulot c'est la Dolonie de vacances :rateau: ) ; à cette occasion, le casque d'Ulysse y est décrit et il précisé qu'il est orné de dents de sangliers, ce qui n'est pas le cas ici.
C'était pour faire mon malin, j'le ferai plus :rose:
A toi la main, je le redis !


----------



## Romuald (4 Février 2007)

Un peu trop pointu (non, pas le casque  ) pour ma culturitude :rateau: 

Maintenant va falloir que j'arrive à le placer lors d'une soirée 'comment parler des films que vous n'avez pas vu', ça va faire un tabac


----------



## pascalformac (4 Février 2007)

Kreck a dit:


> En fait, je n'ai pas sp&#233;cialement aim&#233; ce film, mais cette histoire me fascine, que voulez-vous..
> ......./........
> l'Iliade sous la main, lorsqu'Ulysse



Alors je te recommande les livres d'un vieil h&#233;l&#233;niste r&#233;cemment disparu Jean-Pierre Vernant
Qui quelques semaines avant son d&#233;c&#232;s faisait encore des conf&#233;rences
( dont une bonne intro &#224; Hom&#232;re qu'il fit  en octobre , et qui fut un moment sur le site de France Culture)


----------



## Kreck (4 Février 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Alors je te recommande les livres d'un vieil héléniste récemment disparu Jean-Pierre Vernant
> Qui quelques semaines avant son décès faisait encore des conférences
> ( dont une bonne intro à Homère qu'il fit  en octobre , et qui fut un moment sur le site de France Culture)



Merci pour le conseil  
_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à pascalformac._


----------



## Kreck (4 Février 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Un peu trop pointu (non, pas le casque  ) pour ma culturitude :rateau:
> 
> Maintenant va falloir que j'arrive à le placer lors d'une soirée 'comment parler des films que vous n'avez pas vu', ça va faire un tabac



Il faut aborder les choses avec modestage et sérénitude.
Quant à le placer dans une soirée, ce ne peut être qu'entre le fromage et le dessert, ou plus tard, dans cet espace temporel privilégié lorsque tous les convives tiennent leur fine à la main, un peu plombés par le repas, en pleine somnolence, et LA, tu leur dis :
- Au fait, je ne sais pas si vous aviez remarqué, mais la casque d'Ulysse... etc ...
Succès non garanti.
Et où qu'il est PoorMonster


----------



## samoussa (5 Février 2007)

Kreck a dit:


> Il faut aborder les choses avec modestage et sérénitude.


Tu votes Segolène ?


----------



## pascalformac (5 Février 2007)

Kreck a dit:


> Il faut aborder les choses avec modestage et s&#233;r&#233;nitude.
> Quant &#224; le placer dans une soir&#233;e, ce ne peut &#234;tre qu'entre le fromage et le dessert, ou plus tard, dans cet espace temporel privil&#233;gi&#233; lorsque tous les convives tiennent leur fine &#224; la main, un peu plomb&#233;s par le repas, en pleine somnolence, et LA, tu leur dis :
> - Au fait, je ne sais pas si vous aviez remarqu&#233;, mais la casque d'Ulysse... etc ...
> Succ&#232;s non garanti.
> Et o&#249; qu'il est PoorMonster


Bonne m&#233;thode ! On sent le v&#233;cu  
Toutefois ajoutons
-Que certaines g&#233;nerations ne pratiquent plus les plans post caf&#233; &#224; la " fine"
( dans la bibliotheque et / ou salle de billard, et discussions molles sur la situation_ intern&#226;tion&#226;&#226;le_)

-Faut envisager , armagnac ( un veuve Goudoulin hors d'age par exemple)  , calva ou au pire les machins exotiques commercialis&#233;s depuis quelques ann&#233;es pour les nouveaux march&#233;s (machins  &#233;tranges et trop sucr&#233;s en g&#233;neral).

On peut &#233;galement faire une liaison habile entre situation _intern&#226;tion&#226;&#226;le _et Ulysse en d&#233;marrant sur le clich&#233; :_ De toute facon les ricains y zont pas d'histoire ni le sens d'icelle _ ( apr&#232;s 3 armagnacs ca passe tranquille)

on en profite pour balancer un commentaire abscon sur  le n&#233;oconservatisme post h&#233;g&#233;lien ( Fukuyama et " fin de l'histoire" , la politique irakienne etc ) pour faire genre , puis salto arriere on glisse vers  le p&#233;plum.
_Regardez comment les ricains y traitent ce chef d'oeuvre de l'humanit&#233;_
on peut aussi d&#233;marrer en douceur :  en placer une sur Gladiator ou Caligula de Tinto Brass ..
( Ca ca passe tr&#232;s bien)
on &#233;vite de parler de Spartacus , Kubrick reste intouchable m&#234;me apr&#232;s 3 armagnacs  (et risque de plombage avec derive vers le pipeule Cruise Kidman, bref baisse de niveau quoi )
Donc  on pitche un truc
 et l&#224;, assembl&#233;e attentive  , boom , on place le 2 &#232; volet de l'effet ( le casque)

Non seulement effet garanti par 2 fois mais apr&#232;s celui qui voulait parler des anachronismes historiques dans les " bronz&#233;s 3 " il r&#233;fl&#233;chit avant de l'ouvrir...
Ce qui est une question de survie


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Février 2007)

Y'a quelqu'un qui met une image pour qu'on puisse chercher ???


----------



## Sim le pirate (5 Février 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Y'a quelqu'un qui met une image pour qu'on puisse chercher ???



Si je peux aider...


----------



## Romuald (5 Février 2007)

Barbarella ?


----------



## Sim le pirate (5 Février 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Barbarella ?



Et... non !


----------



## Sim le pirate (7 Février 2007)

Ca n'inspire personne apparemment...


----------



## Romuald (7 Février 2007)

Pharmacos ?
C'est toi qui l'a voulu, non ?  

(mode mqcd on)
Science fiction des années 60 ?  
(mode mqcd off)


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Février 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Pharmacos ?
> C'est toi qui l'a voulu, non ?
> 
> (mode mqcd on)
> ...



Ben voui :hein:  :mouais: :mouais:       
mais je vois vraiment pas ce que c'est


----------



## Romuald (7 Février 2007)

Grace à la photo 2, film + science fiction + santa claus et Merci Google

Si c'est ça,
Question 1 : qui l'a vu ?
Question 2 : Que boit (ou fume) Sim le pirate ? (j'en veux, j'en veux !)


----------



## bompi (7 Février 2007)

Je n'avais JAMAIS entendu parler de cette bouse ... [qui a mon &#226;ge, tiens].
Mais _qui_ a vu ce film ?


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Février 2007)

Pas moi non plus


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Février 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Je n'avais JAMAIS entendu parler de cette bouse ... [qui a mon âge, tiens].
> Mais _qui_ a vu ce film ?



Moi non plus !


----------



## Sim le pirate (8 Février 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Grace à la photo 2, film + science fiction + santa claus et Merci Google
> 
> Si c'est ça,
> Question 1 : qui l'a vu ?
> Question 2 : Que boit (ou fume) Sim le pirate ? (j'en veux, j'en veux !)



Gagné !!  
Et bon pour les mauvaises langues il est super connu ce film ! Il a
été désigné plus ou moins unanimement comme le  "plus mauvais film du monde",
et je dois dire que c'est mérité !! 

Pour les esthètes et autres cinéphiles pointus, il est en libre téléchargement ici .

La main à Romuald !


----------



## Romuald (8 Février 2007)

C'est donc bien une bouse    

Allez, plus classique :


----------



## Ordha (8 Février 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Allez, plus classique :



_La vie privée de Sherlock Holmes_ ?


----------



## pascalformac (8 Février 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Allez, plus classique :


hep..
tu peux mettre des clichés  encore plus petits?  

(juste histoire de rire...)  

tu sais il suffit d"heberger sur un site specialisé l'image à taiile décente
 genre celui là
http://allyoucanupload.webshots.com/
pas de limite de taille et ca soulage le serveur Macg

-
sinon même avis que Ordha
( c'est Colin Blakely - Watson  à gauche et Robert Stephens- Holmes  à droite)


----------



## Romuald (9 Février 2007)

Ordha, prem's  

Pascal, merci pour le tuyau, faut que je range ça dans un coin. (ça ne t'as pas empéché de trouver)


----------



## Ordha (9 Février 2007)

Allez, un p'tit pour la route:


----------



## bompi (9 Février 2007)

Serait-ce Susan Sarandon ?


----------



## Ordha (9 Février 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Serait-ce Susan Sarandon ?



Non...


----------



## bompi (9 Février 2007)

Fl&#251;te ! C'est aga&#231;ant : actrice connue, film vu et m&#233;moire d&#233;faillante. Frustrant


----------



## Ordha (10 Février 2007)

Indice supplémentaire...


----------



## bompi (10 Février 2007)

D&#232;s la premi&#232;re image, je pensais &#224; Gosford Park ... [mais croyant que c'&#233;tait S.Sarandon, j'avais &#233;cart&#233;].


----------



## divoli (11 Février 2007)

Bah à mon avis, Ordha nous a sorti ses vieilles photos de familles. C'est pour cela que tu ne trouves pas... 

Oui, oui, je connais le chemin...


----------



## Ordha (11 Février 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Bah &#224; mon avis, Ordha nous a sorti ses vieilles photos de familles. C'est pour cela que tu ne trouves pas...
> 
> Oui, oui, je connais le chemin...



Mon petit Divoli, vous n'&#234;tes qu'un insolent!  

Bravo Bompi, il s'agit bien de Gosford Park de Robert Altman: excellent film &#224; la distribution incroy&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;ble!  




A toi, Bompi...


----------



## bompi (13 Février 2007)

Bon. Avec tout &#231;a, je n'ai pas encore pris le temps de qu&#233;rir les photos d'un nouveau film. Je vous passe celui que j'ai vu hier soir : "Choeurs de Tokyo" de OZU [1931 ; N&B ; Muet], tr&#232;s bien et je vais t&#226;cher de trouver plus fun.


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Mars 2007)

Bon ben vu que Bompi  nous a oublié depuis 12 jours je remonte le fil avec cet excellent film que j'ai trouvé par hasard en supermarché à un prix défiant toute concurence  

Voici donc la première image mais, vu que c'est un film cultissime, je l'ai légèrement flouté pour ménager un peu le suspens


----------



## pascalformac (25 Mars 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> , vu que c'est un film cultissime, je* l'ai légèrement flouté* pour ménager un peu le suspens


tu te *flouterais* pas gentillement  d'nous là , par hasard?

ou alors revise tes defintions de la_ légèreté  _

ps1 le prends pas à l'envers, je pouvais pas resister, je suis flou des jeux de mots les plus flous :rateau: 

ps2 mais en mode serieux
 c'est vraiment un floutage en grand !!
facon cinoche pour myope !


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Mars 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> tu te *flouterais* pas gentillement  d'nous là , par hasard?


Euh non du tout 



pascalformac a dit:


> ou alors revise tes defintions de la_ légèreté  _
> 
> ps1 le prends pas à l'envers, je pouvais pas resister, je suis flou des jeux de mots les plus flous :rateau:
> 
> ...


Sur ce, je vais donner quelques indices tout de même avant d'ajouter des images, et quand le film sera trouvé je vous remettrais l'image non floutée et vous direz "Mais bon sang mais c'est bien sûr"

Indice : Huit nominations aux ACADEMY AWARDS dont celle du meilleur film et celle du meilleur acteur


----------



## pascalformac (25 Mars 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Euh non du tout


"Mais bon sang mais c'est bien sûr" 


> Sur ce, je vais donner quelques indices tout de même avant d'ajouter des images, et quand le film sera trouvé je vous remettrais l'image non floutée et vous direz "Mais bon sang mais c'est bien sûr"


suspens intense , tout se passera durant les 5 dernières minutes  



> Indice : Huit nominations aux ACADEMY AWARDS dont celle du meilleur film et celle du meilleur acteur


bon alors c'est pas Underworld


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Mars 2007)

C'est pas underworld effectivement donc voici une nouvelle image avec des acteurs principaux.

Toute ressemblance avec des personnes existantes serait fortuite&#8230;


----------



## pascalformac (25 Mars 2007)

tiens ? l'entarteur a encore frapp&#233;...

(bye,  je connais le chemin...)


----------



## bompi (25 Mars 2007)

D&#233;sol&#233;, cela m'&#233;tait compl&#232;tement sorti de la t&#234;te.

Bon, on dirait Titanic. Comme je ne l'ai pas vu (du moins pas beaucoup, une demi-heure), je ne suis pas certain.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Mars 2007)

A mon avis, bompi  devra   proposer un nouveau d&#233;fi bient&#244;t


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Mars 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> A mon avis, bompi  devra  proposer un nouveau défi bientôt


Et bien non , même si "Titanic" est un film intéréssant je ne le classerais pas dans les cultissimes, par contre je dirais comme indice qu'il y a un rapport même éloigné avec mon film 

Sur ce, je serais absent pour la soirée, je mettais de nouvelles images ou des indices demain matin*Bonne soirée aux cinéphiles


----------



## bompi (25 Mars 2007)

Aussi bien, ce pourrait &#234;tre un film de Leone (genre Il &#233;tait une fois l'Am&#233;rique, que je n'ai pas vu) ou un film de Coppola (le Parrain 1,2,3,4,5,6 ...).
Vue l'&#233;poque de l'action, on peut aussi penser &#224; King Kong mais je ne le vois pas cultissime (du moins pas cette version) et je ne vois Naomi Watts pr&#232;s d'un b&#226;teau que de nuit (au d&#233;part vers l'&#206;le Myst&#233;rieuse et Au Coeur des T&#233;n&#232;bres  )


----------



## pascalformac (25 Mars 2007)

l'action est probablement tr&#232;s dat&#233;e ( d'apres les costumes)
Je penchais pour titanic ( pas cultissime pour moi , mais pour d'autres oui)
et des films avec enormement de nominations c'est..courant ( manie americaine)

A un moment j'avais m&#234;me envisag&#233; east of eden ( qui se passe &#224; cette &#233;poque et lui est cultissime ) mais pas autant de nominations

je vois pas


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Mars 2007)

Bon aucune des propositions précédentes n'est la bonne  

Voici donc une autre image

Indice : L'acteur principal se cache dans la foule


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mars 2007)

ca se passe en chine ?
Ca semble le cas

mais c'est pas les 55 jours de Pekin ( un nicholas Ray tout de m&#234;me)


----------



## Bassman (26 Mars 2007)

Gangs of new york ?


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4215938 a dit:
			
		

> Gangs of new york ?



j'y avais pensé dès la premiere image

Mais non pas possible 
ce n'est pas DEJA un film culte
J'aime bien Scorcese mais de là à donner dans la surenchère de mauvais journaliste...


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Mars 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> ca se passe en chine ?


Ouiiiiiiiiiii



pascalformac a dit:


> mais c'est pas les 55 jours de Pekin ( un nicholas Ray tout de même)


Nonnnnnnnn



			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4215938 a dit:
			
		

> Gangs of new york ?


Nan plus  

Allez quelques acteurs de second plan


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mars 2007)

c'est pas le Berto tout de m&#234;me?
( possible , possible)

edit
non pas possible 
le bertolucci a eu *9* nominations


----------



## Bassman (26 Mars 2007)

Charlemagnes contre les tortues ninja ?


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4215958 a dit:
			
		

> Charlemagnes contre les tortues ninja ?



 possible
8nominations aux Voeuzool awouards


----------



## da capo (26 Mars 2007)

Je ne viens jamais mais... ce serait pas un film de Robert Wise ?


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Mars 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Je ne viens jamais mais... ce serait pas un film de Robert Wise ?


En disant oui la réponse ne sera plus très loin


----------



## Bassman (26 Mars 2007)

La canonni&#232;re du yang ts&#233; ?


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mars 2007)

ce navet a eu 8 nominations?
boudiou !!

edit avant que vous me fonciez dessus
Pour moi il y a une difference entre  succ&#232;s mondial et cultissime
L'un &#233;tant li&#233; aux entr&#233;es , l'autre &#224; la qualit&#233;

ce film reste regardable , dans le genre. Mais cultissime??? hmmmm


----------



## Bassman (26 Mars 2007)

D'ou mon smiley sceptique


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4215980 a dit:
			
		

> La canonnière du yang tsé ?


Bingo !  

Merci à Starmac en passant  

Cela dit c'est pas moi qui l'invente c'est en 1967 qu'il a eu ces nominations, maintenant chacun voit le culte ou il veut  

Ce fil m'avait marqué à l'époque et je crois que c'est l'un des rares ou Steve McQueen meurt à la fin

Avec la première image non floutée


----------



## Bassman (26 Mars 2007)

Ouais c'est Starmac qui m'a mit dessus, a lui le b&#233;n&#233;fice de la victoire.


----------



## da capo (26 Mars 2007)

tiens, je gagne 

je vous en concocte un.

Laissez moi une petite demi-heure, je suis au boulot apr&#232;s tout


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Mars 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> ce navet a eu 8 nominations?
> boudiou !!
> 
> edit avant que vous me fonciez dessus
> ...


Je pense que cultissime est une donnée inhérente à chaque individu et ce qui peut l'être pour l'un ne l'est pas forcément pour les autres

Ce film m'avait marqué et je suis content de l'avoir trouvé en DVD (690)


----------



## da capo (26 Mars 2007)

Bon, finalement je suis plus rapide que prévu.

Comme je ne participe jamais, je ne sais pas trop ce que vous avez déjà proposé mais bon...

Ne comptez pas sur moi pour vous aider 

Cette image présente l'actrice principale dans un lieu essentiel du déroulement de l'intrigue.


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Mars 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Bon, finalement je suis plus rapide que prévu.
> 
> Comme je ne participe jamais, je ne sais pas trop ce que vous avez déjà proposé mais bon...
> 
> ...


Palais Royal


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mars 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Je pense que cultissime est une donn&#233;e inh&#233;rente &#224; chaque individu et ce qui peut l'&#234;tre pour l'un ne l'est pas forc&#233;ment pour les autres&#8230;
> 
> Ce film m'avait marqu&#233; et je suis content de l'avoir trouv&#233; en DVD (6&#8364;90)


Tout &#224; fait d'accord
c'est aussi une des raisons de ma remarque globale , pas dirig&#233;e contre DJ

Marre de voir n'importe quel journaleux( en g&#233;neral surtout les nuls en culture cin&#233;ma)  balancer &#224; tout bout de champ "cultissime"  "incontournable"  " chef d'oeuvre" " g&#233;ni&#226;&#226;&#226;l" etc

ca finit par totalement vider de sens le vocabulaire utilis&#233; &#224; tort et &#224; travers

 ps la cannoniere c'est pas vraiment un navet , loin de l&#224; , j'appuyais le trait facon journaleux qui "pitche"

Par contre j'ai jamais pig&#233; comment  _Charlemagnes contre les tortues ninja_ a  eu 8 nominations 
A mon avis il y a eu  des magouilles 
 comme pour  bonne partie des oscars (mais c'est une autre histoire)


----------



## Bassman (26 Mars 2007)

Je suis d&#233;sol&#233;, mais "Charlemagnes contre les tortues ninja" m&#233;rite ses nominations. C'est LE film culte Vezoulien


----------



## da capo (26 Mars 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Palais Royal



nan nan


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Mars 2007)

starmac a dit:


> nan nan


Livresse du pouvoir, sinon


----------



## da capo (26 Mars 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Livresse du pouvoir, sinon



non plus 

bon je mets une deuxième image.

Nous avons vu la femme...
Découvrons maintenant l'un des trois protagoniste masculins (à gauche de trois quart dos)


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mars 2007)

mince pas vu le cliché starmac

Une chose sûre starmac pige BIEN le jeu 
image bien choisie , en disant un peu mais pas trop

ca peut être PLEIN de choses
y a un coté esthetisant à la Minnelli ou un coté Stanley Donen ( funny face)

et si ca se trouve c'est du tchekov ou autre


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mars 2007)

Ah une 2 &#232; 
le mec de GAUCHE ( en bottes)
 je sais qui c'est
habitu&#233; des roles de m&#233;chants qui ont des intentions pas sympas


----------



## da capo (26 Mars 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> y a un coté esthetisant


Ah, ça...
Aucun doute sur le parti pris esthétique.

Toute le filmographie du réalisateur en est empreinte.



pascalformac a dit:


> Ah une 2 è
> le mec de GAUCHE ( en bottes)
> je sais qui c'est
> habitué des roles de méchants qui ont des intentions pas sympas



Exact. Et dans le film, c'est un vrai méchant mais pas seulement.

Pour info, ce comédien a joué dans un film que bompi (si je ne me trompe pas) a trouvé quelques pages en avant.
Il avait trouvé très vite d'ailleurs...


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mars 2007)

dans l'altman?


----------



## da capo (26 Mars 2007)

j'ai rien dit moi 


Je vais vous laisser chercher un peu en vous aidant.
L&#224; il est l'heure de d&#233;jeuner et ce n'est pas sans rapport avec ce film.

Vous avez eu une vue sur la protagoniste f&#233;minine, sur le "m&#233;chant".

Il y a encore deux personnages masculins assez importants.

L'un d'eux est interpr&#233;t&#233; par un acteur fran&#231;ais.

Et pour finir, l'interpr&#232;te f&#233;minine est comment dire... royale ?


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mars 2007)

ca m'enerve j'ai le nom de cet acteur au bout de la langue mais rien
bon 
on verra cet aprem si ca me revient , probablement pas
les 2 autres acteurs et l'actrice  c'est trop flou pour ainsi dire


----------



## da capo (26 Mars 2007)

relis j'ai &#233;dit&#233; mon post.


----------



## Bassman (26 Mars 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Et pour finir, l'interprète féminine est comment dire... royale ?



Ségolène ?


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mars 2007)

naaan
ne me dis pas !
Le greenaway !!
( Hellen Mirren, misteur " c'est b&#244; une ville la nuit"   tout ca)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0097108/

edit
je SAIS que j'ai bon

Et je passe la main


----------



## da capo (26 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4216094 a dit:
			
		

> S&#233;gol&#232;ne ?



le film &#233;tait interdit au moins de 12 ans en France et a du &#234;tre interdit au moins de 17 ans aux states si je ne m'abuse...

S&#233;gol&#232;ne Royal n'y aurait pas vraiment &#233;t&#233; &#224; sa place.


----------



## da capo (26 Mars 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> naaan
> ne me dis pas !
> Le greenaway !!
> ( Hellen Mirren, misteur " c'est b&#244; une ville la nuit"   tout ca)
> ...



En voil&#224; un qui a compris, tiens  

Bravo !

A toi la main.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mars 2007)

starmac a dit:


> En voilà un qui a compris, tiens
> 
> Bravo !
> 
> A toi la main.


euh 
moi aussi j'ai édité
hihihi
et j'ai FAIM


----------



## da capo (26 Mars 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> euh
> j'ai FAIM



Pour terminer en beauté, une tablée qui évoque bien le ton de ce film (accessible) de Peter Greenaway : le Cuisinier, le Voleur, sa Femme et son Amant

Avec de gauche à droite :
Helen Mirren, la _royale_ (elle a interprété le role de Elisabeth II dans the Queen l'an dernier)
Michael Gambon, qui joue dans Gosford Park évoqué plutôt
et
Tim Roth.

Il manque deux interprètes masculins :
- Richard Bohringer, le cuisinier de "Le Hollandais"
- et le nom de l'amant, le libraire, me fait défaut...

Bon appétit,


----------



## Ordha (31 Mars 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Helen Mirren, la _royale_ (elle a interprété le role de Elisabeth II dans the Queen l'an dernier)



... et une excellente Elizabeth Ière il y a deux ans...


----------



## Kreck (3 Avril 2007)

Comme il y a une pause dans le fil, j'en profite pour poster quelques images d'un film, vu il y a longtemps, qui n'existe malheureusement pas en DVD (en zone 2, en tout cas).

Voir la pièce jointe 13924
Voir la pièce jointe 13925
Voir la pièce jointe 13926


----------



## Flexo (3 Mai 2007)

Apr&#232;s moult h&#233;sitations et remises en question, je propose "Alice" de Jan Svankmajer.
*
*


----------



## bompi (3 Mai 2007)

Bien vu.


----------



## Kreck (3 Mai 2007)

Oui, c'est bien ça  
Je pensais ce fil mort, je suis heureux de le voir reprendre vie.
A toi la main Flexo


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Mai 2007)

Et &#231;a repart......


----------



## bompi (12 Mai 2007)

Un film que je n'ai pas vu.


----------



## Kreck (12 Mai 2007)

Hum, pas vu non plus :mouais: 
Mais je penche pour un film américain récent (en disant ça, je me mouille pas trop) ; allez, comme il faut proposer quelque chose, je tente Paycheck...


----------



## pascalformac (12 Mai 2007)

vu les immeubles ca peut aussi &#234;tre canadien ou anglais


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Mai 2007)

et bien vu que ce n'est pas paycheck une deuxième image....


----------



## Kreck (12 Mai 2007)

Bon, quelque chose me dit que ça se passe l'hiver et peut-être bien dans le nord des USA ou au Canada, mais, à part ça, ça ne me dit rien.


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Mai 2007)

Le héros du film :


----------



## Kreck (12 Mai 2007)

Si c'est Mark Wahlberg dans Invincible je confirme que je ne l'ai pas vu...


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Mai 2007)

Kreck a dit:


> Si c'est Mark Wahlberg dans Invincible je confirme que je ne l'ai pas vu...



        

Gagné ! Je l'ai regardé hier soir ; rien d'exeptionnel mais ça se regarde 
@ toi la main !


----------



## Kreck (13 Mai 2007)

Allez, un film de légende   :rateau:   
Voir la pièce jointe 14214


----------



## Sim le pirate (13 Mai 2007)

Kreck a dit:


> Allez, un film de légende   :rateau:
> Voir la pièce jointe 14214



Plan 9 from outer space ?


----------



## bompi (13 Mai 2007)

Trop facile


----------



## pascalformac (13 Mai 2007)

Et ...d&#233;j&#224; bu non?
 je signale  ce que je crois avoir d&#233;j&#224; dit, suite &#224; divers m&#233;andres juridiques, il est en acc&#232;s-t&#233;l&#233;chargement  libre sur divers sites
ainsi que pas mal d'autres films dont des connus ( Charade de Donen par exemple)


----------



## bompi (13 Mai 2007)

Par exemple, www.archive.org


----------



## Kreck (13 Mai 2007)

Sim le pirate a dit:


> Plan 9 from outer space ?



Gagné  
A toi la main, donc


----------



## Sim le pirate (13 Mai 2007)




----------



## pascalformac (13 Mai 2007)

un petit air Tim Burtonien Edward aux mains d'argent
mais c'est pas ca


----------



## Pharmacos (14 Mai 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> un petit air Tim Burtonien Edward aux mains d'argent
> mais c'est pas ca



J'aurais dis ça aussi !


----------



## je hais les ordis (14 Mai 2007)

moi aussi


----------



## Sim le pirate (14 Mai 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> un petit air Tim Burtonien Edward aux mains d'argent
> mais c'est pas ca



et bien.... si !  
A toi la main !


----------



## pascalformac (14 Mai 2007)

zut j'ai gagn&#233;
( franchement ce qui m'a fait pens&#233; que ce n'&#233;tait pas ca c'&#233;tait les ombres..)


je passe la main


----------



## marie-michele bergeron (19 Août 2007)

Oh mon dieu celui-ci est vraimant dure!!! Donne une autre image...la derniere!


----------



## marie-michele bergeron (19 Août 2007)

OOps deja trouver...jsus en retard je crois


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Août 2007)

marie-michele bergeron a dit:


> OOps deja trouver...jsus en retard je crois


Prends la main alors


----------



## M&M (19 Août 2007)

Bon, je crois que c'est plutôt facile...mais on sait jamais 

http://img263.imageshack.us/my.php?image=metmnn3.jpg


----------



## Pooley (19 Août 2007)

euh une bagnole renvers&#233;e avec de la flotte... vu la lumi&#232;re j'dirai un film pas r&#233;cent... sinon matrix 

mais l&#224;...


----------



## M&M (19 Août 2007)

Et bien non pas Matrix...et ce n'est pas récent aussi!


----------



## M&M (19 Août 2007)

Personne ne peut r&#233;pondre &#224; cela?? je vais attendre un peu encore avant de poster la prochaine image
http://img263.imageshack.us/my.php?image=metmnn3.jpg


----------



## M&M (19 Août 2007)

Deuxieme Image...http://img340.imageshack.us/my.php?image=metm2ex7.jpg


----------



## Pooley (20 Août 2007)

un hitchcock??


----------



## M&M (20 Août 2007)

M&M a dit:


> Deuxieme Image...http://img340.imageshack.us/my.php?image=metm2ex7.jpg


NON plus, j'aurais peut-etre pensé à cela moi aussi à cause des oiseaux...mais non!


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Août 2007)

Ce serait pas "Bullit"


----------



## M&M (20 Août 2007)

Non plus. C'est un film des années 90. Il y a au moins 3 acteurs (actrice) connue dans ce film. Je vais poster la prochaine image bientot!


----------



## M&M (20 Août 2007)

OK, 3ieme image : http://img504.imageshack.us/my.php?image=metm3jr9.jpg

les deux premieres: 
*http://img263.imageshack.us/my.php?image=metmnn3.jpg*
*http://img340.imageshack.us/my.php?image=metm2ex7.jpg*


----------



## Pooley (20 Août 2007)

exact, j'pensais aux piafs...

l&#224; j'aurai pu dire mars attack mais aucune des images ne correspond...


----------



## M&M (21 Août 2007)

M&M a dit:


> OK, 3ieme image : http://img504.imageshack.us/my.php?image=metm3jr9.jpg
> 
> les deux premieres:
> *http://img263.imageshack.us/my.php?image=metmnn3.jpg*
> *http://img340.imageshack.us/my.php?image=metm2ex7.jpg*


Ok voici la derniere imgae car je crois qu'elle révèle tout! En espérant que vous avez bel et bien vu ce film...:O

http://img211.imageshack.us/my.php?image=metm4fu7.jpg


----------



## samoussa (21 Août 2007)

kalifornia il me semble. si oui je laisse mon tour pour une autre fois


----------



## M&M (21 Août 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> kalifornia il me semble. si oui je laisse mon tour pour une autre fois


BRAVO!!! à qui la main alors??


----------



## Pooley (21 Août 2007)

je veux bien j'ai deux trois photos interessantes à vous soumettre...

allez la premiere :


----------



## M&M (21 Août 2007)

Pooley a dit:


> je veux bien j'ai deux trois photos interessantes à vous soumettre...
> 
> allez la premiere :


Il saurait tu possible d'avoir le lien afin de l'agrandir SVP.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Août 2007)

il a fait le truc &#224; moiti&#233;
il a mis la vignette  mais en capture

en passant mettre la vraie vignette   est mieux que le lien direct  vers l'original taille r&#233;elle, car
- dans pas mal de cas on peut  d&#233;j&#224; se faire une id&#233;e 
-et ensuite choisir de cliquer vers l'original... ou pas 

et comme tout le monde passe par l'encombr&#233; imageshack ( pas moi, j'ai mieux allyoucanupload ) c'est alors  parfois lentissime


----------



## Pooley (21 Août 2007)

desol&#233; j'&#233;tais point chez moi j'ai pas retrouv&#233; la bonne photo &#224; ce moment l&#224;, je vous la remet.

voil&#224;&#224;&#224;&#224;&#224;&#224;&#224;&#224;&#224;&#224;&#224;&#224;&#224; 

tain t'as raison &#231;a marche mieux ton site l&#224;...


----------



## M&M (21 Août 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> il a fait le truc &#224; moiti&#233;
> il a mis la vignette  mais en capture
> 
> en passant mettre la vraie vignette   est mieux que le lien direct  vers l'original taille r&#233;elle, car
> ...


C'est bon a savoir les autres sites de upload car je suis nouvelle sur ce forum et j'ai tout simplement prise le lien d'une image de qulqu'un d'autre et j'ai uploader la mienne c'est tout! Facile et efficace  Merci Pascalformac


----------



## M&M (26 Août 2007)

En tous les cas je n'ai aucune idee de ce film....


----------



## Pooley (26 Août 2007)

tain zavez mis le temps...

je mets une autre image pis si personne trouve tant pis...

image 2


----------



## samoussa (26 Août 2007)

c'est pas Pi ?


----------



## pascalformac (26 Août 2007)

si;  c'est pi

( on l'a d&#233;j&#224; jou&#233; d'ailleurs, dans ce fil ou le pr&#233;c&#233;dent)


----------



## Pooley (26 Août 2007)

z'etes chiants 

en même temps vu le nombre de pages qu'il y avait vous pensez quand même pas que j'allais me casser le c*l à chercher si ça avait pas déjà été pris  

bref... à qui la main?


----------



## pascalformac (26 Août 2007)

Pooley a dit:


> z'etes chiants


nan nan , juste amateurs de cinéma ( le vrai hein , pas Truc-bidule 4 , etc etc)
Alors tu penses bien , un "art et essai " comme Pi...


----------



## Pooley (26 Août 2007)

il est génial ce film...

faut que je regarde _Le festin nu_ de cronenberg ce soir (nan nan c'est pas un porno  )
quelqu'un l'a-t-il vu ou pô?


----------



## samoussa (26 Août 2007)

moi j'ai pas le temps mais vas y pooley retente ta chance


----------



## Alcidnikopol (10 Novembre 2007)

salut apr&#232;s une longue absences, je relance le fil

alors a vous de jouez


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Novembre 2007)

Le Da Vinci Code


----------



## pascalformac (10 Novembre 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Le Da Vinci Code


euhh , c'est un film ca?  

 c'est un fil sur le cinema non?
Pas sur des "images qui bougent que pour faire du fric"


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Novembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> euhh , c'est un film ca?
> 
> c'est un fil sur le cinema non?
> Pas sur des "images qui bougent que pour faire du fric"



Moi je disais ça pour avoir une deuxième image 

 pascal ! tu vas bien ?


----------



## Alcidnikopol (10 Novembre 2007)

lol

voila la deuxieme


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Novembre 2007)

Film américain des années 90 ?


----------



## Alcidnikopol (10 Novembre 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Film américain des années 90 ?



hé .... non
lol


----------



## pascalformac (10 Novembre 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Moi je disais ça pour avoir une deuxième image
> 
> pascal ! tu vas bien ?


ca va



Pharmacos a dit:


> Film américain des années 90 ?


non plus tardif

A noter Lance Henriksen ne joue pas dans da vinci code mais....en 2006....


----------



## Alcidnikopol (10 Novembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> ca va
> 
> 
> non plus tardif
> ...



et non lol

allez j en rajoute une







regardez bien la premiere image (un gros indice s'y cache)


----------



## Alcidnikopol (10 Novembre 2007)

alez 4eme et dernier screen
lol
la cela devrait etre limpide
lol


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Novembre 2007)

HELLRAISER, le pacte


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Novembre 2007)

Pas vu, pas pris...


----------



## Alcidnikopol (10 Novembre 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> HELLRAISER, le pacte



et non ce n est pas le pacte
lol


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Novembre 2007)

L'homme au masque de clous


----------



## Alcidnikopol (10 Novembre 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> L'homme au masque de clous



c est bien un hellraiser mais ce n est pas le pacte


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Novembre 2007)

Les écorchés....


----------



## Alcidnikopol (10 Novembre 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Les écorchés....



beaucoup plus loin dans la serie


----------



## JPTK (10 Novembre 2007)

Le clouté ? Tête de clou 3 ?


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Novembre 2007)

Je n'en ai vu aucun.......

Ma réponse sortait de wikipédia  

ALors à part te citer au pif un autre hellraiser.....


----------



## Alcidnikopol (10 Novembre 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Je n'en ai vu aucun.......
> 
> Ma réponse sortait de wikipédia
> 
> ALors à part te citer au pif un autre hellraiser.....



bon alors j accepte hellraiser
au suivant

il s agissait donc du septième opus de la série : Hellworld
la série redevient très intéressante à partir du 5eme volet "Inferno"


----------



## Alcidnikopol (16 Novembre 2007)

bon ben je continue






A vous de jouez


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Novembre 2007)

Armaggedon....    a on avait dit un film !


----------



## samoussa (17 Novembre 2007)

on peut ouvrir
 un thread c'est quoi cette m....


----------



## Alcidnikopol (17 Novembre 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Armaggedon....    a on avait dit un film !



Pas de gros mots s'il vous plait
lol

non seconde image


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Novembre 2007)

Next


----------



## Alcidnikopol (17 Novembre 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Next



bonne réponse lol


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Janvier 2008)

Next  très bon 

Je relance d'un pour maintenir le fil







Ce serait pas un Mac ?


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Janvier 2008)

L'homme invisible :rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Janvier 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> L'homme invisible :rateau:


Ben non   Les Macs étaient pas sortis à l'époque 






C'est bien un Mac


----------



## samoussa (7 Janvier 2008)

C'est I'm Legend il me semble.
Si oui je passe mon tour...


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Janvier 2008)

Gagné !!!  

Au suivant

J'en ai d'autres sous la main au besoin :rateau:


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Janvier 2008)

Mais c'est triché des films que j'ai pas vu        

Il est bien ? j'avais prévu de le regarder un de ces 4 ??


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Janvier 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Mais c'est triché des films que j'ai pas vu
> 
> Il est bien ? j'avais prévu de le regarder un de ces 4 ??


Pas encore fini de regarder, c'est bien pour l'instant


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Janvier 2008)

Bon un autre alors  

1mn 13 du début


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Janvier 2008)

Héhéhéhé facile je l'ai vu !

Je ne me souviens pas du titre.....si je le tiens c'est avec antony hopkins et c'est....la faille ?

Je suis plus très sur mais c'est ce qui me revient de ce long jeu en métal construit avec la boule qui descend et qui active tout un mécanisme ?!


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Janvier 2008)

Gagné  

Si tu as quelque chose


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Janvier 2008)

Let's Go !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2008)

Vu les perruques et la petite cravate, je crois pas trop que c'est un film de SF  
J'ai l'impression de l'avoir déjà vu mais j'ai un trou, c'est genre Liaisons dangereuses, (un film de grands décor XVIIIe siècle) non?
Ou je me goure lamentablement?:rose:


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Janvier 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Vu les perruques et la petite cravate, je crois pas trop que c'est un film de SF
> J'ai l'impression de l'avoir déjà vu mais j'ai un trou, c'est genre Liaisons dangereuses, (un film de grands décor XVIIIe siècle) non?
> Ou je me goure lamentablement?:rose:


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Janvier 2008)

Si Versailles m'était conté


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Janvier 2008)

Voici l'acteur principal......bon d'accord je l'ai pris sur le vif.......peut être que demain vous l'aurez de face.....bonne nuit


----------



## bompi (9 Janvier 2008)

Je n'ai pas vu ce film, mais comme il me semble bien avoir reconnu Philippe Torreton, je verrais bien "Jean de la Fontaine" avec L.Deutsch (où Torreton joue Colbert).


----------



## divoli (9 Janvier 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Je n'ai pas vu ce film, mais comme il me semble bien avoir reconnu Philippe Torreton, je verrais bien "Jean de la Fontaine" avec L.Deutsch (où Torreton joue Colbert).



Ouep, c'est ça, je l'ai vu récemment. Excellent film, d'ailleurs, avec une belle brochette d'acteurs...


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Janvier 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Je n'ai pas vu ce film, mais comme il me semble bien avoir reconnu Philippe Torreton, je verrais bien "Jean de la Fontaine" avec L.Deutsch (où Torreton joue Colbert).



G A G N E

Bien joué, à toi mon ptit Bompi 

ps: bravo à divoli pour avoir confirmé


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (22 Janvier 2008)

normal, on dit bien " Bompi bon oeil "​ 
merci...et vu que personne ne s'est motivé je vais me fendre de l'enigme :​


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Janvier 2008)

C'est pas l'histoire d'une chasse au trésor organisée par un milliardaire ? un truc comme ça ??


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (22 Janvier 2008)

nan pas du tout ​


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Janvier 2008)

xxRocknrollxx a dit:


> nan pas du tout ​



une autre image......


----------



## Alcidnikopol (22 Janvier 2008)

ne serait ce pas ce grand danseur de napoleon dinamyte?


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (22 Janvier 2008)

Alcidnikopol a dit:


> ne serait ce pas ce grand danseur de napoleon dinamyte?



YEEEEEEEEEEEES 

Je vous conseil cet anti-film tellement hillarant    

Napoleon Dinamyte


----------



## Alcidnikopol (22 Janvier 2008)

je posterai une image demain soir


----------



## thescreaminghand (23 Janvier 2008)

Napoleon Dynamite, en effet un film hilarant, à voir absolument, certains geeks pourraient s'y reconnaitre


----------



## Alcidnikopol (23 Janvier 2008)

hop comme promis, 
par contre si il n est pas trouve je mettrai un screen que demain soir


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Janvier 2008)

Alcidnikopol a dit:


> hop comme promis,
> par contre si il n est pas trouve je mettrai un screen que demain soir


Calme blanc&#8230;


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Janvier 2008)

Bon, vu que c'est mon amie qui m'a soufflé la réponse et qu'elle est sûre d'elle j'enchaîne&#8230;

Tiens 4 Macs dans cette image&#8230;


----------



## divoli (23 Janvier 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Calme blanc&#8230;



Nan mais t'as pas compris. Ce sont des images qu'il faut mettre. Si tu mets le titre tout de suite, ça n'a plus d'intérêt.


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Nan mais t'as pas compris. Ce sont des images qu'il faut mettre. Si tu mets le titre tout de suite, ça n'a plus d'intérêt.


  Je donnais la réponse à "Alcidnikopol" Arrête les produits illicites


----------



## divoli (23 Janvier 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Je donnais la réponse à "Alcidnikopol" Arrête les produits illicites



C'était une boutade.   

Sinon, ce film doit dater de tout au plus 7 ans, donc...


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> C'était une boutade.
> 
> Sinon, ce film doit dater de tout au plus 7 ans, donc...


Année de production 2005


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Janvier 2008)

Newfilm1 

C'est pas à un moment ou le prof se promène dans l'amphi ! il parle pas de trucs médicaux ? sur le cerveau ? ou un truc dans le genre ?


----------



## divoli (23 Janvier 2008)

Pharmacokenstein...


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Pharmacokenstein...



Perdu


----------



## divoli (24 Janvier 2008)

Je crois que j'ai trouvé; il y a un chiffre dans le titre, avec une notion de temps...


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Je crois que j'ai trouvé; il y a un chiffre dans le titre, avec une notion de temps...



8 mm ?


----------



## bompi (24 Janvier 2008)

Là, ce serait plutôt une notion de distance


----------



## divoli (24 Janvier 2008)

Il y a bien un 8 dans le titre... :sleep:


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Il y a bien un 8 dans le titre... :sleep:



Code 68 ?


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Janvier 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Là, ce serait plutôt une notion de distance



Oui c'était pour trouver le chiffre 

Bon Dos ! un petit screen pour tes élèves


----------



## Alcidnikopol (24 Janvier 2008)

c etait bien calme blanc
je vois qu il n a pas fait long feu
lol


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Janvier 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Oui c'était pour trouver le chiffre
> 
> Bon Dos ! un petit screen pour tes élèves


Voici un bon élève et un mauvais élève  







Y'a bien "8" dans le titre et Divoli doit avoir la réponse


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Janvier 2008)

Je suis quasiment sur de déjà l'avoir vu.....mais un film avec un 8 !


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Janvier 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Je suis quasiment sur de déjà l'avoir vu.....mais un film avec un 8 !


Une mauvaise élève


----------



## divoli (25 Janvier 2008)

Pensez à Serpico...


----------



## Ordha (25 Janvier 2008)

Serait-ce un film censé se dérouler en temps réel?


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Janvier 2008)

Ordha a dit:


> Serait-ce un film censé se dérouler en temps réel?


On peut le dire


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (25 Janvier 2008)

7h58 ce samedi-là ??


----------



## divoli (25 Janvier 2008)

xxRocknrollxx a dit:


> 7h58 ce samedi-là ??



Dis donc, tu te crois sur Meetic ? 

 Et puis Ordha, c'est une femme respectable !


----------



## Ordha (25 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Et puis Ordha, c'est une femme respectable !



Ah! Divoli! Mon preux chevalier!:love: "Vous êtes mon lion superbe et généreux" comme disait Dona Sol  

Quant au film, eh ben puisque c'est comme ça, je dirais pas le titre, na!   ou alors peut-être dans un heure et vingt huit minutes...


----------



## divoli (25 Janvier 2008)

Excellent, Ordha, excellent...


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (25 Janvier 2008)

xxRocknrollxx a dit:


> 7h58 ce samedi-là ??



lol j'ai mis du temps a comprendre ta reflexion Divoli    
Nan c'est juste un titre de film avec un 8 Réalisé par le réalisateur de Serpico 

http://www.allocine.fr/film/fichefilm_gen_cfilm=111819.html


----------



## divoli (25 Janvier 2008)

xxRocknrollxx a dit:


> lol j'ai mis du temps a comprendre ta reflexion Divoli
> Nan c'est juste un titre de film avec un 8 Réalisé par le réalisateur de Serpico
> 
> http://www.allocine.fr/film/fichefilm_gen_cfilm=111819.html



Non, en fait, pour Serpico, ce n'est pas au réalisateur que je faisais allusion. 

Et puis cette petite coquine d'Ordha a quasiment donné la réponse.


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (25 Janvier 2008)

pfffffff j'ai trouvé...et j'étais parti super loin en fait 

88 minutes !!!!  avec al pacino....   

http://www.allocine.fr/film/fichefilm_gen_cfilm=57127.html


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Janvier 2008)

xxRocknrollxx a dit:


> pfffffff j'ai trouvé...et j'étais parti super loin en fait
> 
> 88 minutes !!!!  avec al pacino....
> 
> http://www.allocine.fr/film/fichefilm_gen_cfilm=57127.html


Ben vous en aurez mis du temps Bien plus qu'une heure 28  

A toi la main


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (25 Janvier 2008)

Bon courage


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Janvier 2008)

xxRocknrollxx a dit:


> Bon courage


La salsa du démon


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (26 Janvier 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> La salsa du démon



Nan    

Petit indice : C'est un film-reportage qui se passe dans le sud de la france ! 
                    Le titre du film comporte le nom du village et un chiffre
                    Le nom du village à été inventé, mais le village existe vraiment


----------



## pascalformac (26 Janvier 2008)

DJ aillant donné un titre tu devrais normalement poster une photo ( mais bon tu as donné un indice à la place , sur cet excellent film qui est une fiction )

non je ne donnerai pas le titre pour les raisons que les anciens connaissent

d'ailleurs je donne un indice
1- ce n'est pas sans évoquer indirectement Vivaldi 
-2é connotation vivaldienne  dans le film y a un pretre ( je rappelle pour les ignares que vivaldi etait pretre)


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Janvier 2008)

Blair 8tch ??    
Non désolé ce film ne me dit rien du tout.... je ne pense pas l'avoir vu....​


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (26 Janvier 2008)

Une petite photo pour vous aider


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Janvier 2008)

xxRocknrollxx a dit:


> Une petite photo pour vous aider


Interville Digne/Trifouilly 1998&#8230;


----------



## pascalformac (26 Janvier 2008)

indice

_ Bleu, bleu, le ciel de Provence
Blanc, blanc, blanc, le goéland
Le bateau blanc qui danse
Blond, blond, le soleil de plomb

_


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (27 Janvier 2008)

Allez, pleins de petits indices et je vous donne la réponse ce soir....

Durée : 1h 37min. Année de production : 1998

A travers la vie des habitants du petit village XXXXXXXX (nom imaginaire), perche sur les collines du Haut-Var, hommage a la Provence, a ses traditions et surtout au parler provencal.

avec ça....


----------



## divoli (27 Janvier 2008)

"Les quatre saisons d'Espigoule".


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (27 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> "Les quatre saisons d'Espigoule".



Comme dirait la grande philosophe Laurence B.  " CORRRRRRRRRRRECT " 
et je vous conseil vraiment ce film ... tordant, touchant....

à toi l'honneur Divoli


----------



## divoli (27 Janvier 2008)

Ouh, le joli mécanisme ! 





Indice: Il a tué... Encore faudrait-il le prouver.


----------



## Ordha (27 Janvier 2008)

_La Faille _avec Anthony Hopkins?


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (27 Janvier 2008)

Ordha a dit:


> _La Faille _avec Anthony Hopkins?



Rapide    

http://www.allocine.fr/film/galerievignette_gen_cfilm=112274&cmediafichier=18752426.html


----------



## divoli (27 Janvier 2008)

Déjà ! 

Bon sang, Ordha, tu aurais pu faire durer le suspens. 

Je suis dégouté, là. :mouais:

 

Effectivement, c'est bien "La faille". Un film à voir; on se demande jusqu'à la fin comment les 2 personnages principaux vont s'en sortir.

http://www.premiere.fr/premiere/cinema/films-et-seances/fiches-film/la-faille__2


A toi la main, Ordha.


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Janvier 2008)

Enfin en même temps je l'ai trouvé il y a quelques temps...... alalla divoli fait un effort 

Genre ici : au milieu de la page !


----------



## Ordha (27 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Déjà !
> 
> Bon sang, Ordha, tu aurais pu faire durer le suspens.
> 
> ...



Oui, je suis navrée Divoli :rose:  C'était plus un mouvement d'humeur qu'une mauvaise intention!  

Bon alors je m'y colle:


----------



## divoli (27 Janvier 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Enfin en même temps je l'ai trouvé il y a quelques temps...... alalla divoli fait un effort
> 
> Genre ici : au milieu de la page !




Même Dos Jones l'a vu. Ah la honte ! :rose:


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (27 Janvier 2008)

Contact ?


----------



## Ordha (27 Janvier 2008)

avec quoi? 

Fais gaffe sinon Divoli va encore t'accuser de me brancher!


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (27 Janvier 2008)

Ordha a dit:


> avec quoi?
> 
> Fais gaffe sinon Divoli va encore t'accuser de me brancher!



Contact avec.....Jodie Foster   

http://www.allocine.fr/film/fichefilm_gen_cfilm=15753.html


----------



## Ordha (27 Janvier 2008)

Non ce n'est pas (l'excellent) Contact. Car Jodie Foster ne ressemble pas à ça:


----------



## Pooley (28 Janvier 2008)

j'ai failli dire van helsing mais la deuxième me déroute...

bon bah j'vais m'coucher!


----------



## Ordha (28 Janvier 2008)

Bon alors voici une autre image:





Et quelques indices:
C'est un film qui a plus de trente ans, dont le réalisateur est moins connu que le scénariste (aux pieds nus). Et puis il y a une pléiade de stars (de l'époque) au générique...  

PS: Je ne peux pas revenir avant demain alors, bonne soirée à tous!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2008)

L'Homme invisible ?


----------



## Ordha (30 Janvier 2008)

Non  

Encore une? Allez hop!





Ca résume un peu le problème de ce film: on perd tout l'humour si on ne parle pas anglais... et la VF est très très mauvaise   Mais bon... Ca reste un film qui me fait rire


----------



## cooper (30 Janvier 2008)

Serait-ce 

*Un Cadavre au dessert (Murder by Death)*

??


----------



## Ordha (30 Janvier 2008)

cooper a dit:


> Serait-ce
> 
> *Un Cadavre au dessert (Murder by Death)*
> 
> ??



Félicitations cooper   C'était bien M_urder by death_.   Avec un casting comme Hollywood en faisait beaucoup dans les années 70:





A toi la main cooper.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Janvier 2008)

film très second degré avec de la parodie ou hommage clin d'oeil
Truman Capote parodiant... Capote
Sellers parodiant Fu Man chu , Niven parodiant  William Powell , Falk parodiant Boggie ET colombo etc


----------



## cooper (31 Janvier 2008)

Jamais vu ce film, mais ça donne envie !

Voilà pour vous :


----------



## bompi (31 Janvier 2008)

Français années 50 ?


----------



## cooper (31 Janvier 2008)

Tout juste !


----------



## cooper (1 Février 2008)

Allez, une autre


----------



## bompi (1 Février 2008)

"Du rififi chez les hommes" de Jules Dassin [1955]
D'après Auguste le Breton.
Très bon film noir (mais pas mon préféré  qui reste ce bon vieux Grisbi !)

Si j'ai le temps, je poste une question cet après-midi. Mais si vous voulez,
vous pouvez prendre la main.


----------



## cooper (1 Février 2008)

Bravo Bompi !

Pour moi ça reste le top du film noir à la française, en particulier le cambriolage et ses 20mn d'action silencieuses... Du très grand cinoche.


----------



## bompi (1 Février 2008)

D'accord avec toi : c'est un très beau film.

Bien, je n'ai pas eu trop le temps de chercher des photos pour le(s) film(s) que je voulais poster.
Donc je pars sur un que j'aime bien, d'un cinéaste sinon maudit du moins pas verni. C'est son avant-dernier film à ce jour et je l'aime bien : parfois maladroit mais sa naïveté l'emporte.

Attention, va falloir trouver vite vu que je n'ai pas beaucoup de photos :rateau:

PS : le film est en couleurs bien que la photo soit en noir et blanc.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Février 2008)

ca me dit quelque chose
Dis il n'aurait pas pondu l'un des plus grands flops du cinema le "maudit" ?
Voire participé à un récent-  "collectif" , film patchwork de courts collés les uns aux autres?


----------



## bompi (1 Février 2008)

Dame oui ! Je crois que tu as le cinéaste. Le film ne devrait pas tarder.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Février 2008)

bon comme d'hab je ne donne pas le titre
mais un indice
l'acteur principal sait tout jouer
un homme en quête comme ici
 ou un patron de  revue X
 ou un tueur fou
A noter , il est à nouveau dirigé cette année  par le réalisateur du film où il joue un tueur


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2008)

Bon alors je vais procéder par déduction
Arrêtez-moi si je me gourre comme une ***** 



pascalformac a dit:


> bon comme d'hab je ne donne pas le titre
> mais un indice
> l'acteur principal sait tout jouer
> un homme en quête comme ici
> ...



Pour l'acteur c'est bien Woody Harrelson (Patron de revue X dans larry Flynt et tueur fou dans Tueurs nés)
Le réalisateur du film où il joue un tueur fou est bien Oliver Stone 



pascalformac a dit:


> A noter , il est à nouveau dirigé cette année  par le réalisateur du film où il joue un tueur


Juste pour info, il s'agit de Pinkville 



pascalformac a dit:


> ca me dit quelque chose
> Dis il n'aurait pas pondu l'un des plus grands flops du cinema le "maudit" ?
> Voire participé à un récent-  "collectif" , film patchwork de courts collés les uns aux autres?



C'est là que je bloque 
Car grands flops du cinéma, j'en ai pas mal qui me viennent à l'esprit:love: 
J'ai vu ce film mais plus moyen de me souvenir, c'est rageant.
j'ai pas envie d'aller tricher sur le net, j'y arriverais tout seul 
Un dernier indice:rose: (j'ai honte...)


----------



## pascalformac (1 Février 2008)

jusqu'au blocage t'as bon
( enfin c'est à bompi de le dire , mais j'en suis sûr)

pour le reste si je donne un indice ca sera trouvé rapido

le realisateur  a flingué sa carrière avec  son flop  très célèbre ,
 à la fois comme flop et comme film  ( et en plus c'est un assez bon film avec une distribution étonnante)
des flops de cette taille il y en a eu peu, il a mis longtemps avant de s'en remettre ( on peut dire...jamais vraiment)

et ce n'est pas le flop de la star  devenu réalisateur de  under machin...


*edit *
j'ai verifié 
le film de l'acteur  ne fut pas un flop si on considère le monde 
ce fut un flop  relatif aux USA  ou il engrangea environ 1/3 de son budget gigantesque, à l'époque le film le plus cher du monde
 mais il a marché à l'international
( ca reste néanmoins  un film médiocre)
et c'est pas under machin , mais watermachin


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2008)

Bon ben désolé, je cherche dans mon petit cerveau mais toujours rien:rose: 
(en tout cas, ca coincide jamais avec l'acteur, il me bloque...)
Je vais me coucher, la nuit porte conseil.....


----------



## divoli (1 Février 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Bon ben désolé, je cherche dans mon petit cerveau mais toujours rien:rose:



Tu vois, là, Antoine, tu me déçois.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Février 2008)

tiens , ca rapplique

indices
le réalisateur a fait assez peu de films mais quasi que des bons ou interessants ( y compris son flop qui fut nominé aux Oscars  ouais bon ca veut rien dire ) et à Cannes  ( si si)

et est très respecté  par la profession ( sauf par les financiers d'Holywood qui ne lui pardonnent pas son ratage financier)

tant que j'y suis, un autre de ses films a eu 5 oscars

et le film à trouver fut nominé...à Cannes


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Tu vois, là, Antoine, tu me déçois.



M'en parle pas, je me déçois moi-même

ps: c'est pas Terrence Malick? (Me flagéler pas si je me trompe...Il a fait très peu de film dont la ligne rouge avec l'acteur)


----------



## pascalformac (1 Février 2008)

A l'aut'e , y fait son Doisnel !!
( ok , je sors)


----------



## divoli (1 Février 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> M'en parle pas, je me déçois moi-même



Aller, Pascalformac t'a largement mâché le travail. Il faut aller jusqu'au bout, maintenant, mon petit Antoine.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2008)

Alors c'est ça ou pas 
Je vais pas réussir en dormir si j'ai pas la réponse:love:


----------



## pascalformac (1 Février 2008)

le realisateur à écrit des scenars de films connus dont
-  un avec  Eastwood dans le rôle principal
- et un film  histoire de la montée et chute  d'une chanteuse 
-un film de SF


----------



## divoli (1 Février 2008)

Bompi ne va pas tarder à te répondre...


----------



## bompi (1 Février 2008)

Le réalisateur est Américain. Dans son fameux flop, cette chère Isabelle Huppert jouait un rôle important.


----------



## bompi (1 Février 2008)

Pendant que j'y suis, il a aussi tourné un film qui n'a pas si bien vieilli, avec Mickey Rourke, qui se passe dans le Chinatown de la grande pomme (pas Cupertino, bien sûr )


----------



## pascalformac (2 Février 2008)

Ah ben c'est malin 
si tu donnes des noms , ca va gougeulisé et par croisement ,...

Pourquoi pas Mickey Rourke dans le flop  tant que t'y es?
Quoi je l'ai dit?
Hein? t'es sûr?


----------



## bompi (2 Février 2008)

Je ne voudrais pas que antoine59 passe une mauvaise nuit : le jeu n'en vaut pas la chandelle (comme dirait Dujardin )


----------



## divoli (2 Février 2008)

Ben il ne faudrait pas qu'Antoine perde la face, maintenant. :rateau:

Aller, Antoine, un petit effort.


----------



## pascalformac (2 Février 2008)

antoiiiiiine ! 
kék tu foo?

on ne peut pas donner  enormement d'indices sur le film à trouver c'est un film mineur
Ah si  , l'actrice principale de ce film , une bonne actrice,  fut dans la vie la femme d'un autre réalisateur, lui  de comedie ( young Frankeinstein entre autres ) 
(un couple étonnant  je les ai connus d'assez près )


----------



## pascalformac (2 Février 2008)

les 2 personnages principaux


----------



## bompi (2 Février 2008)

Je peux aller me coucher, pascal met les photos à ma place  (c'est l'une des deux seules qui me restaient )

PS : Tu connais du monde, toi !


----------



## pascalformac (2 Février 2008)

Bah comme ce film est peu connu , peu de photos trainent

Faudra  fournir des infos autrement

ps quant au monde que je connais...
les gens " célèbres" ne sont que des êtres humains, la célébrité  ca n'impressionne que les imbéciles, une fois oublié cet aspect ca se passe comme avec n'importe qui. Et là comme ailleurs, des célébrités ( tous domaines) peuvent être  totalement nulles et humainement sans intérêt, hautains , snobs méprisants  ou bêtes,  et d'autres au contraire,  des gens chaleureux au contact agréable ( le couple Bancroft Brooks était de ceux là)


----------



## bompi (2 Février 2008)

L'ennui est que je n'ai pas le film à la maison ... Donc, pour les photos, ça va être dur.

Je propose que pascalformac donne la réponse puis que quelqu'un se dévoue pour prendre la main.


----------



## Ordha (2 Février 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Pendant que j'y suis, il a aussi tourné un film qui n'a pas si bien vieilli, avec Mickey Rourke, qui se passe dans le Chinatown de la grande pomme (pas Cupertino, bien sûr )



Ah bon? Ca n'a pas bien vieilli? Zut! J'avais adoré ce film à l'époque et je me disais que si j'avais l'occasion, je le reverrais bien... Bon ben je vais rester sur ma bonne vieille impression alors  C'était pourtant l'époque où Rourke avait encore figure humaine!

Concernant le film en jeu, il me semble en avoir vu un bout uniquement parce que j'avais vu la grande Bancroft au générique mais j'ai décroché en route. C'est une histoire de toubibs, c'est ça?


----------



## pascalformac (2 Février 2008)

ouep 
un toubib du genre agacant ( très..._ j'ai fait des études de médecine maintenant je vais me faire du fric_)  qui est confronté a des questions existentielles que beaucoup partagent ( Rolex ou Patek ? Disneyland ou Egypte?Talonnettes ou rayban?euh je m'égare SNCF)
or donc ce médecin puant ( mais propre sur lui) fait des rencontres qui peu à peu changent sa vision du Monde ( voire du Figaro , c'est dire la puissance du truc )


----------



## PawBroon (2 Février 2008)

Dr T et les femmes?
Bon casting, film étonnant.


----------



## pascalformac (2 Février 2008)

ben non , aucun des acteurs
et Altman lui a pondu plus de films
(imdb en liste genre 90 tv et films  contre une dizaine pour l'autre)


----------



## Ordha (2 Février 2008)

Décidément, pas moyen de retrouver le titre :mouais: Je me souviens bien des images de désert, des acteurs, du réalisateur (c'est vrai qu'il n'en a pas fait tant que ça, Mr C.) mais pas du titre... C'était un truc du genre "The _Schmurtz_ "   Mais bon, sans recourir à IMDB, je n'y arriverai pas :rateau: Tant pis!


----------



## pascalformac (2 Février 2008)

Ordha a dit:


> truc du genre "The _Schmurtz_ "   Mais bon, sans recourir à IMDB, je n'y arriverai pas :rateau: Tant pis!


presque !
tu as 8 lettres qui  sont bonnes
  pas forcement cet ordre  (t h e s c h u r)

( on devrait proposer ce jeu à F3 , entre 2 Derricks ca va secouer les retraités)


----------



## Ordha (2 Février 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> presque !
> tu as 8 lettres qui  sont bonnes
> pas forcement cet ordre  (t h e s c h u r)
> 
> ( on devrait proposer ce jeu à F3 , entre 2 Derricks ca va secouer les retraités)



"The Scrunch" ?


----------



## pascalformac (2 Février 2008)

8 bonnes lettres

_Monsieur le candidat  ordha dites en plus sur vous 
Je vois sur ma fiche que vous collectionnez les boites d'allumettes vides
Comme c'est fascinant
Ca doit vous occuper  les soirées..

-oui ben justement je profite de l'émission pour lancer un appel concernant une rareté

- Monsieur ordha vous êtes un malin mais on est là pour jouer n'est ce pas?.
on reprend

Simone , avons nous une proposition?
Mais non Simone je ne parle pas de ce que je vous ai dit à l'hotel cette nuit _


----------



## Ordha (2 Février 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> 8 lettres



J'ai l'impression de jouer au Master Mind


----------



## bompi (2 Février 2008)

L'histoire : le périple d'un jeune délinquant et de son médecin. Le premier est en prison pour divers larcins. Le second lui annonce que son cancer ne va pas être long à lui montrer la sortie.
Le premier prend alors le second en otage pour retrouver un guérisseur indien au fin fond de je-ne-me-souviens-plus quel état aride des Étazunis (genre Arizona, mais pas Arizona).
Le docteur va (enfin) comprendre que, si la vie a un sens, ce ne sera sans doute celui auquel il pensait _avant_ la fin du film 
C'est un peu maladroit mais les bons sentiments sont quand même moins sirupeux que d'habitude. Le périple pourrait faire penser (de loin, mais quand même) à celui de Johnny Depp dans _Dead Man_ (mon préféré de Jarmush). Et puis on retrouve ces grands espaces dont usent si bien les Étazuniens : une fois les aborigènes dans leurs _reservations_ c'est très photogénique).
Woody Harrelson est très bien.


----------



## pascalformac (2 Février 2008)

> J'ai l'impression de jouer au Master Mind


y a de ca !
(ceci dit je peux me tromper dans le compte)

ps 
là maintenant 
interview de Bonnaire par Michel Ciment  sur son docu ( sur sa soeur , passé sur Arte F3 *, vrai coup de poing ) et qui sort en salles
France culture


ciao

edit 
F3 
Bonnaire le précise ca apparement elle  a été satisfaite de cette coprod avec cette chaine là


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Février 2008)

J'ai pas bien tout suivi pour le dernier  Trouvé ou pas trouvé ?

En attendant la réponse je relance d'un qui ne devrait pas faire long feu  







Je viens de voir que j'ai donné un indice d'entrée aussi


----------



## bompi (6 Février 2008)

Pas vu.

Pour le précédent : tous ceux qui savent ne le disent pas. Autant considérer que c'est trouvé d'une manière collégiale : The Sunchaser _(1996 - USA)_ de Michael Cimino.


----------



## Pharmacos (6 Février 2008)

Man on fire


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Pas vu.
> 
> Pour le précédent : tous ceux qui savent ne le disent pas. Autant considérer que c'est trouvé d'une manière collégiale : The Sunchaser _(1996 - USA)_ de Michael Cimino.



PU****

Désolé pour cette vulgarité, j'aurai dû y penser avec Huppert, je suis impardonnable :rose: 

Vite un autre film pour que je me rachète


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Février 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Man on fire



Ben non  

Bon j'hésite à poster une autre image ou donner juste un autre indice  

Ben en fait je viens de donner un autre indice


----------



## Pharmacos (6 Février 2008)

Oui mais bon sans image...............c'est pas facile !

Tu pourrais trouver une image difficile !
Ca me rappelle quelque chose ce screen de début de film !


----------



## pascalformac (6 Février 2008)

hmmm , moi je pense que c'est pas un film russe
( je sors )

ce serait un truc plus genre parodie, par exemple  de films d'horreur à la Adams


----------



## iota (6 Février 2008)

Salut,

ce serait pas une quadrilogie ?

@+
iota


----------



## pascalformac (6 Février 2008)

iota a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> ce serait pas une quadrilogie ?
> 
> ...


genre aventures d'un gamin dans un  college un peu..... ?


----------



## iota (6 Février 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> genre aventures d'un gamin dans un  college un peu..... ?


Ah non, je voyais plus un truc plus explosif, avec un chauve.

@+
iota


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Février 2008)

iota a dit:


> Ah non, je voyais plus un truc plus explosif, avec un chauve.
> 
> @+
> iota


Là ça prule&#8230; Mais la véritable question c'est : Quels sont les deux indices cachés que j'ai donné&#8230;  

Le 3ème étant, on est bien sur le forum MacGé&#8230;

Un bonus au premier qui trouve les indices, le titre du film étant accessoire&#8230;


----------



## divoli (6 Février 2008)

Mr Magoo (le film) ?


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Mr Magoo (le film) ?


C'est froid


----------



## pascalformac (6 Février 2008)

iota a dit:


> Ah non, je voyais plus un truc plus explosif, avec un chauve.
> 
> @+
> iota


Ahh les documentaires sur Yul Brynner et ses problèmes gastriques?
( Dits le chauve et ses beans)
Yul et les lentilles du puy
Yul et les haricots rouges 
Yul et les flageolets 
etc

  

-Quant aux indices de DJ
j'ai revu la semaine derniere " le leopard ne répond plus"
( autre titre : OSS X10.5 a quitté)
c'est pas ca?


----------



## pascalformac (6 Février 2008)

A part
Arte diffuse 4 fois un Ozu en VO
Il était un père 
(1942)

http://www.arte.tv/fr/semaine/244,broadcastingNum=818318,day=5,week=6,year=2008.html


----------



## twinworld (7 Février 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Bon j'hésite à poster une autre image&#8230;


le Facteur sonne toujours deux fois


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Février 2008)

Die Hard 4


----------



## pascalformac (7 Février 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Die Hard 4


je sais pas si tu plaisantes volontairement  ou pas
 mais si c'est involontaire tu pourrais sans le savoir  avoir la bonne reponse
c'est produit par la 20th century fox
il y a des scenes de nuit
 il y a me semble t-il des histoires d'ordi , mais  sont ce des macs?  
Si c'est ca l'indice DJ
( les indices de DJ sont trop alambiqués pour même... savoir de quoi il parle)


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Février 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Die Hard 4



Bon on y arrive   

Les indices



			
				Moi a dit:
			
		

> En attendant la réponse je relance d'un qui ne devrait pas faire *long* feu





			
				Moi a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'hésite à poster une autre image ou donner *juste un* autre indice



Ce qui nous donne






Que tout amateur de Mac ne peut que reconnaître    

Suivant 

Maux d'Edith : Comment cela alambiqués  :hein:


----------



## pascalformac (7 Février 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Maux d'Edith : Comment cela alambiqués  :hein:


Justin peu...  
t'aurais mis en gras de suite on aurait pigé que  l'indice  était tes jeux de mots  dans ce qui ne semblait qu'un texte


----------



## Ordha (20 Février 2008)

Alors? C'est à qui de s'y coller? Pharmacos, non? Une petite image?


----------



## Pharmacos (20 Février 2008)

Ordha a dit:


> Alors? C'est à qui de s'y coller? Pharmacos, non? Une petite image?



Let's go


----------



## cooper (20 Février 2008)

Est-ce un film américain ? Ou bien anglais ?
Se préparent-ils pour un enterrement ? :modo:


----------



## Pharmacos (20 Février 2008)

cooper a dit:


> Est-ce un film américain ? Ou bien anglais ?
> Se préparent-ils pour un enterrement ? :modo:



Il est classé comme film américain.....bizarre !

Sinon oui un enterrement


----------



## bompi (20 Février 2008)

On dirait Matthew Macfadyen et Kristin Scott Thomas.


----------



## Pharmacos (20 Février 2008)

bompi a dit:


> On dirait Matthew Macfadyen et Kristin Scott Thomas.



Oui pour monsieur
Non pour madame


----------



## bompi (20 Février 2008)

OK. Je pense donc avoir trouvé (pas dur, vu les indices) mais je n'ai pas le temps aujourd'hui. Donc attendons que M. Cooper ait trouvé


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2008)

C'est bien l'acteur qui joue dans la serie MI-5? 

J'ai une idée mais je veux pas être ridicule, je l'ai déjà assez été dans ce fil 

Le réalisateur n'aurai pas, par hasard, un magicien dans sa famille?


----------



## Pharmacos (20 Février 2008)

bompi a dit:


> OK. Je pense donc avoir trouvé (pas dur, vu les indices) mais je n'ai pas le temps aujourd'hui. Donc attendons que M. Cooper ait trouvé



 Bien joué lol


----------



## bompi (20 Février 2008)

Je pense que tu as trouvé (je ne connais pas ce film, il est bien ?)

À noter que l'actrice (Keeley hawes) a elle aussi joué dans _Spooks._


----------



## Pharmacos (20 Février 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> C'est bien l'acteur qui joue dans la serie MI-5?
> 
> J'ai une idée mais je veux pas être ridicule, je l'ai déjà assez été dans ce fil
> 
> Le réalisateur n'aurai pas, par hasard, un magicien dans sa famille?



Allez on se lâche et on donne un titre


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2008)

Joyeuses Funérailles?


----------



## Pharmacos (20 Février 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Joyeuses Funérailles?



      
A toi la main ! Bien joué


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2008)

Bon j'espère que c'est pas trop simple (l'image est vraiment très représentative du film...)


----------



## Pharmacos (20 Février 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Bon j'espère que c'est pas trop simple (l'image est vraiment très représentative du film...)



Tigre et dragons 


Ou un film du même genre


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2008)

Non ce n'est pas Tigre & Dragons 

Certes, c'est un film asiatique mais très loin du genre de Tigre & Dragons ( faut plus voir du côté de l'autre "veine" du cinéma asiatique, même si c'est très réducteur comme approche)


----------



## Ordha (20 Février 2008)

Il n'y aurait pas un nom de fleur dans le titre?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2008)

Le titre est en un seul mot et je ne pense pas que ça soit une fleure

Cependant, la fleure et notamment celle du cerisier est un élément essentiel du film tant au niveau de la symbolique que de sa présence fréquente


----------



## pascalformac (20 Février 2008)

c'est un film splendide 
ca prend les codes du genre et  les retourne

( et comme d'hab je ne donnerai pas le titre....._ ah nan , nan ,nan..._.)

et hop je sors


----------



## twinworld (20 Février 2008)

le réalisateur est aussi pyrotechnicien à ses heures ?


----------



## pascalformac (20 Février 2008)

ca j'en sais rien 
mais si c'est bien celui auquel je pense c'est un esthete japonais sorti d'une des meilleures facs japonaise,  qui a ensuite bifurqué vers le cinéma pour faire des films étonnants ( et primés, de Venise à....Cannes pour l'avant dernier)


----------



## bompi (20 Février 2008)

On dirait un film de Zhang Yimou avec (soupirs) Maggie Cheung et Tony Leung et, tiens, Jet Li (je ne m'en souvenais pas).

On dirait presque une publicité pour Kenzo, aussi ...


----------



## bompi (20 Février 2008)

Oups ! Je sens que psacalformac a raison ...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2008)

Bon qui va dire le nom du film?  

Ce film est en quelque sorte une parenthèse dans sa filmographie bien que dans certains côté il se rattache à des éléments récurrents des précédents films


----------



## pascalformac (20 Février 2008)

> par certains côté il se rattache à des éléments récurrents des précédents films


surtout le coté droit j' trouve...
 

parmi les éléments récurrents de ses précédents films

- en couleur
- sur pellicule
- avec des acteurs
- y a du dialogue
 

-ps il n'y a pas un nom de fleur dans le titre  ( mais y a un indice piège ...hihihi)

 c'est vrai que la symbolique du cerisier est partout ainsi que la symbolique liée à l'épée de samuraï


----------



## Ordha (20 Février 2008)

_Hero_?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2008)

Try again  

Indice: théâtre de Marionnettes


----------



## Ordha (20 Février 2008)

Bon, d'accord. J'ai trouvé avec l'indice mais en cherchant sur Internet   alors je le dis quand même ou pas? Cela (pas encore) dit, je ne comprends pas l'indice piège :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2008)

C'est pas beau de tricher, ta maîtresse d'école te l'a jamais dis  

Vas-y dis-le mets tu devra mettre une photo pour le prochain jeu 

ps: Je t'avouerai que je ne comprends pas moi même l'indice piège :love:


----------



## Ordha (20 Février 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> C'est pas beau de tricher, ta maîtresse d'école te l'a jamais dis



Non, elle ne m'a rien dit mais moi je préviens toujours que c'est zéro + 2 heures de colle  



antoine59 a dit:


> Vas-y dis-le mets tu devra mettre une photo pour le prochain jeu
> 
> ps: Je t'avouerai que je ne comprends pas moi même l'indice piège :love:



Bon alors serait-ce _Dolls_ de Takeshi Kitano ?   :rose: Et pour l'indice piège, j'attends toujours qu'on éclaire ma lanterne, japonaise bien sûr :rateau: 

Pour la suite, je fais des captures et je reviens illico...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2008)

And the winner is .............. Ordha :love: :love: 

J'attends avec impatience tes captures....


----------



## twinworld (21 Février 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ca j'en sais rien
> mais si c'est bien celui auquel je pense c'est un esthete japonais sorti d'une des meilleures facs japonaise,  qui a ensuite bifurqué vers le cinéma pour faire des films étonnants ( et primés, de Venise à....Cannes pour l'avant dernier)


si j'ai bon, j'ai parlé de pyrotechnique parce que l'un des titres de ses films, c'est "feux d'artifice"


----------



## Ordha (21 Février 2008)

Voilà:


----------



## twinworld (21 Février 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> And the winner is .............. Ordha


ouais alors j'avais bon ;-)) je voulais parler de Hanabi


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2008)

And the second winner is thinworld :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Ordha (21 Février 2008)

Mais quelle truffe je fais... Le titre était sur l'image :rateau:  J'ai mis à jour l'image précédente. Ceux qui ont vu le titre n'ont pas le droit de le dire   (comment ça j'étais pas super réglo au tour précédent?  :rateau: )


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2008)

Le titre du film était le nom du fichier qu'on pouvait voir en haut de la fenêtre?

J'avais remarquer mais je pensais pas que s'était le film car je le connais pas  

Promis, je reste bouche cousue


----------



## Ordha (21 Février 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Le titre du film était le nom du fichier qu'on pouvait voir en haut de la fenêtre?
> 
> J'avais remarquer mais je pensais pas que s'était le film car je le connais pas
> 
> Promis, je reste bouche cousue



:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## pascalformac (21 Février 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> -ps il n'y a pas un nom de fleur dans le titre  ( mais y a un indice piège ...hihihi)





antoine59 a dit:


> ps: Je t'avouerai que je ne comprends pas moi même l'indice piège :love:


l'explication:
le titre international c'est..._flower_
(fleur)
donc tu voas c'keu j'veux dire? :love: 



twinworld a dit:


> si j'ai bon, j'ai parlé de pyrotechnique parce que l'un des titres de ses films, c'est "feux d'artifice"


Ah?
tu confonds avec Hana B ( de kitano)

ici c'est _Hana yori mo naho_ de Koreeda
film à voir 
superbe

--------------
Attendez là

la bonne réponse
c'est HANA
ou Hana B ????

dans un cas c'est Koreeda , dans l'autre c'est Kitano
( je penche pour Koreeda)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2008)

La réponse est bien celle donné par Ordha: Dolls de Takeshi Kitano  
Désolé d'avoir mis le doute....:rose:


----------



## pascalformac (21 Février 2008)

Ah ok , donc en fait j'avais pas du tout deviné !

et j'ai -comme disait coluche- _enduit d'horreur_ tout le monde

ceci dit le Koreeda est aussi un film étonnant( vrai faux film samurai)
plus tard il a fait " l'histoire des gamins  laissés en plan"  ( avec un des gamins prix d'interpretation à Cannes)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2008)

Par contre, il y a Ordha qui a proposé un nouveau film  

(Je peux rien dire, car j'ai vu son 1er post avec le titre du film sur l'image :love: :love: )


----------



## Pharmacos (21 Février 2008)

On dirait marie antoinette ! mais sans conviction


----------



## Ordha (21 Février 2008)

Non, ça n'est pas Marie-Antoinette  Voici la dernière image du film:





Indice: ce film est une prouesse technique à lui tout seul.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Février 2008)

j"hesite ente 2
1- l'un plutôt _ " danciiiing queeeen , I am a dancing queeeeeen"_
( comme dirait Abba hihihi) avec l'impeccable B M

ou l'autre,
2- la   bio romancée  de Carlo Broschi

je penche pour 1


----------



## Ordha (21 Février 2008)

Non. Ni dancing queen ni castrat... mais c'est bien d'histoire qu'il s'agit.


----------



## twinworld (21 Février 2008)

au bol, parce que je l'ai pas encore vu, je dirais Barton Fink.


----------



## Ordha (21 Février 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> au bol, parce que je l'ai pas encore vu, je dirais Barton Fink.



Non  

Allez encore une!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2008)

Rahh je peux toujours rien dire, mais j'aime bien le tableau derrière  :love: 
(Dépêchez-vous, j'ai envie de jouer de nouveau... )


----------



## pascalformac (22 Février 2008)

"Palettes" d'Alain Jaubert qui aurait pris les produits  qui font voir des lucy dans le ciel avec des diamants
  :rateau: 

(serieux ca devient intriguant ce défi)

Si ca se trouve c'est un banal polar faux "greenaway -mankiewicz"

ps A propos
il en sort un

-de faux mankiewicz ( remake du limier)

-et un vrai greenaway en costumes et tout
je deteste l'accroche pub " meurtre dans un tableau hollandais"
( franchement nulle comme allusion vaseuse)


----------



## Ordha (22 Février 2008)

Non ce n'est pas un épisode du génial "Palette" mais il y a de l'idée...  

Bon alors, par égard pour Antoine et pour le remercier de son fair-play, j'accélère le mouvement avec une salve d'indices:

- le réalisateur n'est pas français. Il est régulièrement nommé à Cannes, Berlin...
- le film est tourné dans un seul (sublime) lieu
- le film couvre plusieurs siècles
- la particularité technique du film justifie à elle seule de le voir
- dans un des précédents films du réalisateur, l'héroïne avait un petit "Adi"


----------



## Ordha (22 Février 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> -de faux mankiewicz ( remake du limier)



Quand j'ai vu la bande annonce, j'ai failli faire une attaque  J'avais déjà vu la pièce jouée au théâtre par Jacques Weber et Philippe Toreton et c'était catastrophiquement mauvais mais alors là, ça dépasse tout  

Voyez la version originale!!!!! (Ah! Olivier et Caine :love: :love: :love: )

Je vais monter un comité anti remake de chefs d'oeuvres...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2008)

Ordha a dit:


> Je vais monter un comité anti remake de chefs d'oeuvres...



On signe où?  
( Cependant, j'ai vu il y a de ça 1 semaine le remake de Gus van sant de Psychose du grand Hitchcock et franchement, je dis chapeau bas... )

Sinon, prenez votre temps, vous pressez pas pour moi, mais merci de l'attention Ordha


----------



## Ordha (22 Février 2008)

De rien. De toute façon, il va être l'heure d'aller faire mon eight-hour-beauty-sleep  :sleep: alors il va falloir se contenter des indices!

Je n'ai pas vu le remake de Van Sant. Une angoisse m'avait saisie à sa sortie   Sinon, voilà une idée de fil "qui sert à rien": "les plus mauvais remakes de chefs d'oeuvres cinématographiques"  Je propose l'Affaire Thomas Crown avec Pierce Brosnan (et en plus il casse un Monet le gazier :mouais:  )

Bonne nuit les garçons


----------



## pascalformac (22 Février 2008)

M*****
je VOIS ce film 
ca m'enerve j'ai le titre au bout de la langue

( je respecte la serie Palette , ne pas se méprendre)


----------



## pascalformac (22 Février 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> On signe où?
> ( Cependant, j'ai vu il y a de ça 1 semaine le remake de Gus van sant de Psychose du grand Hitchcock et franchement, je dis chapeau bas... )





Ordha a dit:


> Je n'ai pas vu le remake de Van Sant


c'est au sens vraiment litteral un remake avoué assumé et hommage direct , TOUT est repris , sauf que c'est légerement different 


> . Une angoisse m'avait saisie à sa sortie


 va prendre une douche ca te calmera  [


> Sinon, voilà une idée de fil "qui sert à rien": "les plus mauvais remakes de chefs d'oeuvres cinématographiques":



YES
très bonne idée  on peut en parler ici 
le probleme c'est qu'on est beaucoup à les ...éviter


> D  Je propose l'Affaire Thomas Crown avec Pierce Brosnan (et en plus il casse un Monet le gazier :mouais:  )


t'inquiete pas c'était un remake de Monet


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2008)

Si je peux me permettre je propose en attendant que Pascalformac trouve le film siffle:  ), le remake désastreux de Malédiction dont l'original fut réalisé par Richard Donner avec le beau Greggory Peck 

Bonne nuit à toi aussi Ordha


----------



## pascalformac (22 Février 2008)

c'est pas le Jefferson d'Ivory quand même?
si?
noon?


----------



## bompi (22 Février 2008)

L'affaire Thomas Crown : je veux bien que le remake était un peu pâlichon. Mais de la à dire que l'original était un chef-d'&#339;uvre, il y a un pas que je ne franchirai pas  Certes, McQueen. Certes Miss Dunaway. Mais bon ... C'est un beau et agréable divertissement, quoi.
Pour le Psycho de Van Sant : l'idée est amusante, le résultat est très bon. Les acteurs sont impeccables (Vince Vaughn, quoiqu'un peu costaud, est crédible, Arago... euh ! Viggo Mortensen craquant, Julianne Moore ... Julianne Moore, quoi !, Ann Heche bien aussi et toujours le plaisir de retrouver William H. Macy) et la réalisation parfaite. Cela réussit à être un peu stressant : un hommage de qualité.

Pour le film à trouver : pas la moindre idée. Je meuble, quoi ...


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Février 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Pour le film à trouver : pas la moindre idée. Je meuble, quoi ...



Bompi qui floode 

Moi non plus aucune idée sur le film


----------



## pascalformac (22 Février 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Pour le film à trouver : pas la moindre idée. Je meuble, quoi ...


j'ai toujours su que b***( qui prefere l'anonymat) était le décorateur en chef  du Loft et autres Ferme et Chateau

et sa devise est _La garde meuble mas ne se rend pas_
( euh non ca s'est le rapport  concis de l'adjudant face à une prise d'otage qui lambine)

ps entierement d'accord sur le Thomas Crown 1 
Mais pour l'époque bluffant dans la facon d'aborder un banal polar ainsi que techniquement  le rythme du montage


----------



## Ordha (22 Février 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est pas le Jefferson d'Ivory quand même?
> si?
> noon?



Au vu des uniformes sur la dernière image, je ne pense pas non!  



bompi a dit:


> (...) Arago... euh ! Viggo Mortensen craquant (...)



Ah bon? il joue dedans? Il me semble qu'il joue aussi dans un autre (très mauvais et inutile) remake hitchcokien: je ne me souviens pas du titre mais ça se voulait une "relecture" du "Crime était presque parfait". Il y avait Michael Douglas qui reprenait le rôle de Ray Milland mais j'ai carrèment zappé celle qui singeait Grace Kelly :mouais: 

Pour l'Affaire Thomas Crown "originale", j'assume mon classement en chef d'oeuvre pour l'originalité du montage et la qualité des acteurs...

Bon, pour le film en jeu, je mets une nouvelle image d'une petite famille (presque) tranquille et j'ajoute que c'est un film de 2002.


----------



## PawBroon (22 Février 2008)

Ne serait-ce point ce film qui est un unique et très long plan séquence du début à la fin?
A St Petersbourg?
Avec un montage qui pulvérise les 20 premières minutes de Snake Eyes?

Because si c'est ça, vu les uniformes Russes et le tournage à l'Ermitage, je suis sur le point parier mon testicule gauche, je suis coincé car je n'ai pas le titre de tête vu qu'il est sur le bout de la langue de pascal4mac.


Merdum!!
Un film de Sakharov ou Sakarine (ou Aspartam tient)?
Pascal crache la Valda et fait passer le bout de langue STP...


----------



## pascalformac (22 Février 2008)

PawBroon a dit:


> Ne serait-ce point ce film qui est un unique et très long plan séquence du début à la fin?
> A St Petersbourg?
> Avec un montage qui pulvérise les 20 premières minutes de Snake Eyes?
> 
> Because si c'est ça, vu les uniformes Russes et le tournage à l'Ermitage, je suis sur le point parier mon testicule gauche, je suis coincé car je n'ai pas le titre de tête vu qu'il est sur le bout de la langue de pascal4mac.


mais oui bien sûr !!
c'est ca !



> Merdum!!
> Un film de Sakharov ou Sakarine (ou Aspartam tient)?
> Pascal crache la Valda et fait passer le bout de langue STP...


Hmmm...
c'est* toi *qui a quasi trouvé donc je te laisse trouver le real ( puis le titre qui en découle)

Alors tes _Au secours off _topic     tu te les gardes ( russes)
( y a un indice capilotracté  pour le réal dans ce que je viens  juste de dire)

bon je vais réecouter _Alexandrie Alexandra_
( mais pourquoi je dis ca moi? Pourquoi...?  )


----------



## twinworld (22 Février 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> -et un vrai greenaway en costumes et tout
> je deteste l'accroche pub " meurtre dans un tableau hollandais"


ah chouette, ca fait longtemps qu'on l'a pas vu sur les écrans..


----------



## twinworld (22 Février 2008)

Ordha a dit:


> Je vais monter un comité anti remake de chefs d'oeuvres...


ouais mais on fait quoi avec les bon remakes ? Les Solaris, par exemple, sont bien les deux.


----------



## pascalformac (22 Février 2008)

chacun son point de vue
pour moi c'est precisement un exemple de remake inutile et qui a radicalement changé le propos, pour en faire un banal sci fi autour d'une histoire d'amour, ce qui est très réducteur


----------



## Ordha (22 Février 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> ouais mais on fait quoi avec les bon remakes ? Les Solaris, par exemple, sont bien les deux.



:mouais:  :afraid: Bon ben il va falloir que je filtre l'entrée du club moi!!   Parce qu'à part le postérieur de Clooney, je n'ai pas trouvé grand intérêt à ce remake-là


----------



## pascalformac (22 Février 2008)

Ordha a dit:


> Parce qu'à part le postérieur de Clooney, je n'ai pas trouvé grand intérêt à ce remake-là


logique non?
je veux dire, après tout  Soderbergh s'est attaqué à un film  *cul*-te
 

tiens bientot sortie ( avril) de sa prochaine réal ( à Clooney)

( je vous dis pas la bataille féminine , hier , autour des cartons d'invit'  pour les projos de Presse de Mars...)


----------



## PawBroon (22 Février 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> C'est* toi *qui a quasi trouvé donc je te laisse trouver le real ( puis le titre qui en découle).
> Alors tes _Au secours off _topic     tu te les gardes ( russes)
> ( y a un indice capilotracté  pour le réal dans ce que je viens  juste de dire)
> 
> ...



O. Sokurov et le film s'appelle Par dessous Lenine?
 
Pour le titre c'est probablement pas ça.
Je n'ai pas le souvenir d'un titre à la Colaro Show lors de la projection à Cannes à l'époque.


----------



## Ordha (22 Février 2008)

PawBroon a dit:


> O. Sokurov et le film s'appelle Par dessous Lenine?
> 
> Pour le titre c'est probablement pas ça.
> Je n'ai pas le souvenir d'un titre à la Colaro Show lors de la projection à Cannes à l'époque.



Bon pour le réalisateur, mauvais pour le titre   un nouvel essai?


----------



## bompi (22 Février 2008)

J'avais deviné que c'était russe à l'uniforme des marins, très Potemkine, voyez. Mais j'ai eu peur de me tromper [ah ! l'orgueil ...]

Quant à Solaris, je pense qu'il y a gourance. Soderbergh n'a pas fait un re-fait du Solaris de Tarkovsky ; il a adapté de nouveau le roman éponyme de Stanis&#322;aw Lem. Donc, deux films qui ont peu en commun. Celui de Soderbergh est beaucoup plus simple et linéaire (quoique ...) évidemment mais je le trouve magnifique. Sa musique (Cliff Martinez) est assez envoûtante et, pour une fois, dans un film américain, peu de choses sont explicites (même si on comprend bien toute l'affaire).


----------



## Ordha (22 Février 2008)

bompi a dit:


> J'avais deviné que c'était russe à l'uniforme des marins, très Potemkine, voyez. Mais j'ai eu peur de me tromper [ah ! l'orgueil ...]
> 
> Quant à Solaris, je pense qu'il y a gourance. Soderbergh n'a pas fait un re-fait du Solaris de Tarkovsky ; il a adapté de nouveau le roman éponyme de Stanis&#322;aw Lem. Donc, deux films qui ont peu en commun. Celui de Soderbergh est beaucoup plus simple et linéaire (quoique ...) évidemment mais je le trouve magnifique. Sa musique (Cliff Martinez) est assez envoûtante et, pour une fois, dans un film américain, peu de choses sont explicites (même si on comprend bien toute l'affaire).



Le film en jeu est bien russe. On ne peut plus russe même   Alors? Toujours pas de titre? Finalement, c'est antoine59 qui va devoir vendre la mèche  

Pour Solaris, je maintiens ce que j'ai dis même si je reconnais que l'ambiance est assez réussie. Mais, comme l'a écrit Lem lui-même (ouf! dur à dire  ) si le livre avait raconté une histoire d'amour dans l'espace, il ne l'aurait pas appelé _Solaris_ mais _Love in outer space_! L'histoire d'humains qui rencontrent une entité spatiale qui ne se peut traduire en concepts humains est, à mon sens bien plus fascinante que ce qu'en a fait Soderbergh. 

A l'exception des fesses de Georges, bien sûr.


----------



## bompi (22 Février 2008)

Ou de Natasha McElhone, pendant qu'on y est. Pour moi, ce n'est pas _seulement_ une histoire d'amour. Disons que Solaris produit des leurres dont on peut penser (ou non) qu'ils panseront des plaies impossibles à cicatriser. J'ajouterais être parfaitement subjectif que les thèmes centraux du film me touchent de près. Et j'aime leur traitement par le copain du beau gosse.

Bon, alors, ce film russe ? C'est pas moi qui vais vous aider car, en matière de films russes, je suis nul (j'ai dû en voir trois, dont Solaris et le cuirassé machin-chose d'un certain Sergueï E.)


----------



## twinworld (22 Février 2008)

PawBroon a dit:


> O. Sokurov et le film s'appelle Par dessous Lenine?


C'est qui O. Sokurov ? Moi je connais un A. Sokurov. J'avais particulièrement aimé Mère et Fils

Pour Solaris, les deux films racontent quand même la quête d'un idéal jusqu'au sacrifice.


----------



## PawBroon (22 Février 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Le cuirassé machin-chose d'un certain Sergueï E.


Bizarre, j'aurai pourtant parié que c'était un Max Pécas.
 
Pour le film Russe je me suis auto disqualifié dans la mesure où je sais que je connais le film alors que je ne trouverai pas le titre.
J'ai donc bétement faibli et fais une recherche pour le film en question.

Bon courage aux personnes encore en liste, c'est _archi russe_ comme titre.
 
Un autre indice qui vient directement du site web du film :
&#1069;&#1088;&#1084;&#1080;&#1090;&#1072;&#1078; &#1086;&#1078;&#1080;&#1074;&#1077;&#1090; &#1074; &#1091;&#1085;&#1080;&#1082;&#1072;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1086;&#1084; &#1092;&#1080;&#1083;&#1100;&#1084;&#1077; &#1088;&#1077;&#1078;&#1080;&#1089;&#1089;&#1077;&#1088;&#1072; &#1040;&#1083;&#1077;&#1082;&#1089;&#1072;&#1085;&#1076;&#1088;&#1072; &#1057;&#1086;&#1082;&#1091;&#1088;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072;:
90 &#1084;&#1080;&#1085;&#1091;&#1090; &#1073;&#1077;&#1089;&#1087;&#1088;&#1077;&#1088;&#1099;&#1074;&#1085;&#1086;&#1081; &#1087;&#1072;&#1085;&#1086;&#1088;&#1072;&#1084;&#1099; &#1087;&#1086; &#1079;&#1072;&#1083;&#1072;&#1084; &#1089;&#1072;&#1084;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086; &#1079;&#1085;&#1072;&#1084;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1090;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086; &#1076;&#1074;&#1086;&#1088;&#1094;&#1072; &#1056;&#1086;&#1089;&#1089;&#1080;&#1080; - &#1086;&#1076;&#1085;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086; &#1080;&#1079; &#1089;&#1072;&#1084;&#1099;&#1093; &#1079;&#1085;&#1072;&#1084;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1090;&#1099;&#1093; &#1084;&#1091;&#1079;&#1077;&#1077;&#1074; &#1084;&#1080;&#1088;&#1072;.

"&#1042; &#1085;&#1072;&#1096;&#1077;&#1084; &#1087;&#1088;&#1077;&#1076;&#1089;&#1090;&#1072;&#1074;&#1083;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1080; &#1069;&#1088;&#1084;&#1080;&#1090;&#1072;&#1078;  &#1078;&#1080;&#1074;&#1086;&#1081; &#1086;&#1088;&#1075;&#1072;&#1085;&#1080;&#1079;&#1084;. &#1042;&#1086; &#1074;&#1089;&#1077; &#1074;&#1088;&#1077;&#1084;&#1077;&#1085;&#1072; &#1079;&#1076;&#1077;&#1089;&#1100; &#1083;&#1102;&#1076;&#1080; &#1078;&#1080;&#1083;&#1080;  &#1072; &#1085;&#1077; &#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1086; &#1093;&#1086;&#1076;&#1080;&#1083;&#1080; &#1080; &#1089;&#1084;&#1086;&#1090;&#1088;&#1077;&#1083;&#1080; &#1085;&#1072; &#1082;&#1072;&#1088;&#1090;&#1080;&#1085;&#1099;. &#1052;&#1099; &#1087;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1072;&#1088;&#1072;&#1077;&#1084;&#1089;&#1103;, &#1085;&#1072;&#1089;&#1082;&#1086;&#1083;&#1100;&#1082;&#1086; &#1074;&#1086;&#1079;&#1084;&#1086;&#1078;&#1085;&#1086;, &#1087;&#1088;&#1080;&#1073;&#1083;&#1080;&#1079;&#1080;&#1090;&#1100;&#1089;&#1103; &#1082; &#1080;&#1089;&#1090;&#1086;&#1088;&#1080;&#1095;&#1077;&#1089;&#1082;&#1086;&#1081; &#1090;&#1086;&#1095;&#1085;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1080;. &#1052;&#1099; &#1093;&#1086;&#1090;&#1080;&#1084;, &#1095;&#1090;&#1086;&#1073;&#1099; &#1074; &#1101;&#1090;&#1080;&#1093; &#1089;&#1090;&#1077;&#1085;&#1072;&#1093; &#1074;&#1086;&#1089;&#1082;&#1088;&#1077;&#1089;&#1083;&#1080; &#1082;&#1086;&#1075;&#1076;&#1072;-&#1090;&#1086; &#1089;&#1083;&#1091;&#1095;&#1080;&#1074;&#1096;&#1080;&#1077;&#1089;&#1103; &#1079;&#1076;&#1077;&#1089;&#1100; &#1089;&#1086;&#1073;&#1099;&#1090;&#1080;&#1103;. &#1057;&#1077;&#1075;&#1086;&#1076;&#1085;&#1103; &#1101;&#1090;&#1086; &#1084;&#1086;&#1078;&#1085;&#1086; &#1089;&#1076;&#1077;&#1083;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; &#1090;&#1086;&#1083;&#1100;&#1082;&#1086; &#1089;&#1088;&#1077;&#1076;&#1089;&#1090;&#1074;&#1072;&#1084;&#1080; &#1082;&#1080;&#1085;&#1086;.

&#1052;&#1099; &#1089;&#1086;&#1079;&#1076;&#1072;&#1077;&#1084; &#1092;&#1080;&#1083;&#1100;&#1084; &#1087;&#1088;&#1086; &#1069;&#1088;&#1084;&#1080;&#1090;&#1072;&#1078;  &#1076;&#1083;&#1103; &#1069;&#1088;&#1084;&#1080;&#1090;&#1072;&#1078;&#1072;", - &#1075;&#1086;&#1074;&#1086;&#1088;&#1080;&#1090; &#1040;&#1083;&#1077;&#1082;&#1089;&#1072;&#1085;&#1076;&#1088; &#1057;&#1086;&#1082;&#1091;&#1088;&#1086;&#1074;.

Là, franchement je crois que tout est dit.
:love:


----------



## Ordha (22 Février 2008)

PawBroon a dit:


> Bon courage aux personnes encore en liste, c'est _archi russe_ comme titre.



 

Et je confirme c'est bien *A*. Sokurov


----------



## pascalformac (22 Février 2008)

au secours off topic bis 

_Alexandriiie Alexandraaa_

et aimez vous les Monty?
_And now...ze laarch_
( mais il délire le Pascal ?
ben non; justement, j'aide  )

 sont mous ce Vendredi
faut dire que c'est assez ramolilssant  d'évoquer Solaris en parlant... d'arriere train

quant à la gourance évoquée par bompi il est très génereux ( comme d'hab)

Car l'ambiguité fut sciemment maintenue et utilisée  par les producteurs distributeurs et services de Presse
z'auraient du l'appeler _nothing but*t* love_  
( non , titre trop second degré. pour le marché américain..)


----------



## Romuald (22 Février 2008)

Un film russe
+
Serguei E
+
Alexandrie alexandra

Je crois que j'ai trouvé. Ca doit être Alexandre Nioubski  

Oui, bon, on est le cinéphile qu'on peut:rose:


----------



## Ordha (22 Février 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Un film russe
> +
> Serguei E
> +
> ...



:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2008)

Bon alors maintenant on fait quoi ?   

Si personne se manifeste pour la réponse finale, je posterais une image demain  (Mais bon, j'ai posté une image, il n'y pas très longtemps, donc avis aux amateurs...)


----------



## pascalformac (26 Février 2008)

indices facon almanach Vermot

1- _je suis russe , et alors?_

2- _ y en a qui n'en mènent pas larche_

(et hop dehors)


----------



## Flexo (26 Février 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> indices facon almanach Vermot
> 
> 1- _je suis russe , et alors?_
> 
> ...



Bon avec des indices pareils c'est difficile de passer à côté:
ne serait point "L'arche Russe"?
http://www.allocine.fr/film/fichefilm_gen_cfilm=45260.html


----------



## Ordha (26 Février 2008)

Flexo a dit:


> Bon avec des indices pareils c'est difficile de passer à côté:
> ne serait point "L'arche Russe"?
> http://www.allocine.fr/film/fichefilm_gen_cfilm=45260.html



Me revoilà après deux jours d'absence :rose:  Et oui! c'est bien l'Arche Russe d'Alexansdr Sokurov. Pour ceux qui ne l'auraient pas encore vu, je vous conseille ce film! Mais ne le prenez pas en route sinon, aucune chance d'y comprendre grand chose  

Pour info, la prouesse technique consiste en un film de 90 mn sans aucun montage: ce n'est qu'un long plan qui a été tourné à travers les salles du musée et qui raconte les grandes pages de l'histoire de la Russie. Le bonus du dvd explique bien le défi qu'à représenté le tournage puisque tous les acteurs et les centaines de figurants devaient être prêts à enchaîner le scénario de salles en salles. Je vous raconte pas si quelqu'un se plante dans la dernière réplique!!!  

Je préfère ce site pour le film.

A toi la main Flexo


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2008)

Ahh ben enfin, je vais pouvoir jouer   :love: 

En tout cas, je tiens à te remercier Ordha  
Je ne connaissais pas ce film, je l'ai donc pris à ma bibliothèque (merci la Fac de posséder une collection des DVD assez conséquente  ) et là franchement je dois dire, que j'ai été bluffé...


----------



## Ordha (26 Février 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Ahh ben enfin, je vais pouvoir jouer   :love:
> 
> En tout cas, je tiens à te remercier Ordha
> Je ne connaissais pas ce film, je l'ai donc pris à ma bibliothèque (merci la Fac de posséder une collection des DVD assez conséquente  ) et là franchement je dois dire, que j'ai été bluffé...
> ...



Je suis ravie de savoir que ça t'a plu


----------



## Flexo (27 Février 2008)

Et c'est reparti!
Voir la pièce jointe 16394

Par contre je pars en Bretagne pour le boulot cet après-midi donc ne vous attendez pas à une réponse avant ce soir.:rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (27 Février 2008)

facile
_Perrette et le pote aux laits_
 

( je sors , mais avant c'est  ca sent le  british , et cette coupe de cheveux sooooo 70's...
manquerait plus qu'Alan Bates et Oliver Reed  )


----------



## Ordha (27 Février 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> facile
> _Perrette et le pote aux laits_
> 
> 
> ...



Sans compter le vernis à ongle rose nacré :afraid:  En tout cas, l'image ne me dit rien


----------



## pascalformac (27 Février 2008)

boudiou cévré !

j'ai reregardé attentvement 
Nacré ET  en harmonie avec le haut !
et tu crois que c'est du Laura Ashley  le p'tit  haut ?

notez que ce n'est certainement pas  un truc genre  historique à la Ivory car
-les capsules sont en métal ( début XX è c'était sans capsules de ce genre)
- elle fait un plan _je suis une femmme liiiiiibree_ ( pas de soutif)


----------



## Ordha (27 Février 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> - elle fait un plan _je suis une femmme liiiiiibree_ ( pas de soutif)



:mouais: :mouais: :mouais:  Faut vraiment être un mec pour voir ce genre de détail!!!   
(Mais tu sais, il existe des soutien-gorge qui font genre "je-ne-mets-pas-de-soutien-gorge-pas-besoin-car-j'ai-un-maintien-naturel-moi"  )

Quant aux capsules, c'est bien ce qui m'a fait douter: au début je trouvais que la donzelle faisait plutôt 1930 mais les capsules en alu c'est plutôt après-guerre il me semble (même que les jaunes, c'est du écrémé  )

C'est p't'être bien toi qui a raison: 70's


----------



## pascalformac (27 Février 2008)

Ordha a dit:


> :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:  Faut vraiment être un mec pour voir ce genre de détail!!!


franchement , je n'avais pas remarqué 
c'est en y revenant et scrutant à la recherche de détails parlants...



> (Mais tu sais, il existe des soutien-gorge qui font genre "je-ne-mets-pas-de-soutien-gorge-pas-besoin-car-j'ai-un-maintien-naturel-moi"  )


M'enfin...
Tu me crois bloqué à l'ére glacière , époque  " Playtex ma gaine me tue" que les jeunes génerations de filles  elles savent pas à quoi elles ont fort heureusement  échappées?

Mais bien sur que je sais...
Quasi toutes les marques en font, même Dim en avait fait une de ses lignes majeures 
(pour majeures et mineures tendance lolitas allumeuses  )

back in topic

Ceci dit faut faire gaffe pour la datation au C. 14 
( C.14 pour chevelure 14 , bien sûr)
car il peut s'agir d'un film  recent avec action dans le passé

Or comme on le sait les 60- 70 's  c'est très tendance y compris coté cinéma
( Voir Jackie Brown de QT par exemple...)


----------



## Ordha (27 Février 2008)

Excuse-moi d'avoir mis en doute tes connaissances en matières de lingerie féminine  
Mais si on en revient justement à ton C14, la permanente de la dame est catastrophique, bien dans le genre de ce que les figaros faisaient il y une trentaine d'années! 

Alors, film un peu âgé ou coiffeur de plateau très consciencieux? En tout cas, c'est vrai que ça fait vraiment british tout ça...


----------



## pascalformac (27 Février 2008)

Ordha a dit:


> Excuse-moi d'avoir mis en doute tes connaissances en matières de lingerie féminine


no soucailles , je poste -au bar- avec esprit à divers niveaux , rarement premier degré
 et à propos de dégré  concernant cette lingerie là c'est " à froid" ou 30- 40 ° max  et séparé du grand teint  sinon , c'est la crise !
_Mais euuuh , mon magnifique Dior  gris perle pourquoi il est marbré bleu?_



> Mais si on en revient justement à ton C14, la permanente de la dame est catastrophique, bien dans le genre de ce que les figaros faisaient il y une trentaine d'années!


c'est fou ce que les femmes enduraient
A chaque revoyure de films d'époque ca me sidère, il n'y a qu'un cas où ca passe : Sidne Rome , tagguée maitresse lègère, mais c'est parce que sa tignasse était naturellement comme ca



> Alors, film un peu âgé ou coiffeur de plateau très consciencieux? En tout cas, c'est vrai que ça fait vraiment british tout ça...


Zat is ze queschtiounne 
comme en plus les techosses british , par tradition sont consciencieux , ca peut etre un des 2


----------



## twinworld (27 Février 2008)

"Et l'homme créa la femme" première version


----------



## Sim le pirate (29 Février 2008)

"Elle", ce ne serait pas Cillian Murphy, acteur aperçu dans Sunshine, Batmans Begins, The Wind That Shakes the Barley, 28 days later ?  

EDIT: Je l'ai, "Breakfast on Pluto" !


----------



## pascalformac (29 Février 2008)

A mon avis...t'as trouvé !
( j'ai verifié)


----------



## Flexo (29 Février 2008)

Sim le pirate a dit:


> "Elle", ce ne serait pas Cillian Murphy, acteur aperçu dans Sunshine, Batmans Begins, The Wind That Shakes the Barley, 28 days later ?
> 
> EDIT: Je l'ai, "Breakfast on Pluto" !



Yes! Dans le mille! C'est bien Breakfast on pluto. 
A toi de jouer, Sim le pirate!


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Mars 2008)

En attendant le film de Sim le Pirate qui a gagné le 22 février dernier  

Voici celui que je soumets à votre sagacité  







_M'étonnerait qu'il fasse long feu celui-là_


----------



## Ordha (22 Mars 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> En attendant le film de Sim le Pirate qui a gagné le 22 février dernier
> 
> Voici celui que je soumets à votre sagacité
> 
> ...



Cours...


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Mars 2008)

J'l'avais dit qu'il ferait pas long feu  

Trop culte ce film pour arriver à trouver une image anodine

J'ai trouvé le DVD en "Edition Spéciale Collector" à 9,90

Vu au cinéma à sa sortie, acheté en VHS ensuite, maintenant le DVD, qu'on vienne pas me dire que je soutiens pas l'industrie cinématographique :mouais: 

Quand j'aime je compte pas  

Tu as quelque chose sous la main Ordha ?


----------



## Ordha (22 Mars 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> J'l'avais dit qu'il ferait pas long feu
> 
> Trop culte ce film pour arriver à trouver une image anodine
> 
> ...



Il faudrait quand même que j'écrive le titre en toutes lettres pour qu'on ne m'accuse pas de tricher   Il s'agit donc de Forrest Gump, et plus précisément de la séquence qui parle de l'ancêtre de Gump. J'adore ce film, c'est une vraie merveille (même si je pleure à tous les coups!)  



Dos Jones a dit:


> Tu as quelque chose sous la main Ordha ?



Tu veux dire à part ce fichu article de trente pages que je dois rendre la semaine prochaine et qui va m'occuper tout le week-end de Pâques ?  Heu, je vais voir... Laissez-moi quelques minutes... je reviens...


----------



## Ordha (22 Mars 2008)

Voili, voilou... Commençons par un petit détail qui a son importance:


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Mars 2008)

Ordha a dit:


> Voili, voilou... Commençons par un petit détail qui a son importance:


Deux détaux  Un âne, une pièce

J'vois rien pour l'instant


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Mars 2008)

Un sou est un sou !


----------



## pascalformac (22 Mars 2008)

Ordha a dit:


> Voili, voilou... Commençons par un petit détail qui a son importance:


ca c'est pas un film c'est un document ultra secret sur la tentative de corruption du Parti démocrate americain ( l'ane) par  EADS  pour faciliter les contrats....
( c'est un euro)


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ( c'est un euro)



Ou une pièce de 10 francs...
 (Je dis ça car je me suis fait avoir aujourd'hui. On m'a refourgé une pièce de 10 francs à la place d'une pièce d'un euro     )

Sinon pour le film, j'avoue pas trop d'idée à première vue....


----------



## pascalformac (23 Mars 2008)

t'as raison ca se peut

( Ah le refilage de pieces hors cours... un petit jeu de  "je te refile la patate chaude"
Si tu  le sens tu continues, la chaine très facilement , ou tu le fais pas)


----------



## Ordha (23 Mars 2008)

Nouvelle image...





Indice: dans ce film les héros sont des personnages de second plan


----------



## pascalformac (23 Mars 2008)

Yes !

très bon film
et excellente piece 
indice : 
( normal vu la piece qui a l'inspiré ou " l'adaptateur" qui en fit une piece et ce film)


----------



## Ordha (23 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Yes !
> 
> très bon film
> et excellente piece
> ...



mais la pièce n'avait pas sa place dans la pièce mais elle l'a dans le film qui filme la pièce mais vu d'une autre pièce...   

Bon alors, pascalformac, tu le dis ou on laisse les autres digérer le gigot...  A moins qu'ils ne cherchent encore les oeufs dans le jardin pour faire une hamlet, oups, je veux dire une omelette


----------



## pascalformac (23 Mars 2008)

principe je ne donne pas les titres , surtout quand je trouve   
( quand je sais pas je ne me gene pas , hihi)

parfois je rajoute des indices 
Ainsi ici , les deux acteurs pricipaux du film sont 2 grands acteurs
dans le film, centrés sur eux ,  ils y ont un rôle central , presque toujours à l'écran , ils y jouent  pourtant quasi des ...seconds rôles.
 

ps ce sont sont pas des euros ni des francs
beaucoup -beaucoup plus ancien , des siecles...


----------



## Ordha (23 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ainsi ici , les deux acteurs pricipaux du film sont 2 grands acteurs



J'ajouterais qu'à l'époque, ces deux grands acteurs étaient à peine connus...


----------



## pascalformac (23 Mars 2008)

exact , ils exploserent un peu après 
l'un dans un film devenu culte par un réalisateur  qui surprit( ca lanca  la carrière du réal )
l'autre dans une  n ie adaptationd'un classique  ( remarquable et léchée)   par un grand metteur en scène 

note concernant CE film 
vu la pointure exceptionnelle  de l'auteur (immense)  -réalisateur ( son seul vrai  film)  , ca se bousculat au casting pour avoir ces 2 rôles
Ils y sont très bien.


----------



## PO_ (1 Mai 2008)

ben alors, y a pas la suite ? ...


----------



## Ordha (1 Mai 2008)

PO_ a dit:


> ben alors, y a pas la suite ? ...



Il y aura la suite lorsque quelqu'un donnera le titre du film


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2008)

BOn vu les indices je pense à un film anglais ayant un rapport avec Shakespear. C'est un peu près ça, ou je divague sévère?  
C'est pas Shakespear in love quand même?  (Ca ne correspond pas avec d'autres insinuations... )


----------



## pascalformac (3 Mai 2008)

Shakespear c'est le mâle de la bestiole Shakespeare?
:rateau:  

ceci dit 
tu es assez chaud , ca se rapproche, ca se rapproche 

C'est dans cet univers 
 ca a l'aspect de Shakespeare ca a l'esprit de Shakespeare ca tourne autour du théatre de Shakespeare  sans être tout à fait du Shakespeare

ps non ce n'est pas Shakespeare in love ( qui était pas mal )
Mais c'est compréhensible d'y  avoir songé.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Shakespear c'est le mâle de la bestiole Shakespeare?
> :rateau:



  

Bon sinon, un petit indice


----------



## Ordha (4 Mai 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Bon sinon, un petit indice



Voilà:





Et comme il faut bien faire une fin, j'ajoute que l'homme en blanc est le héros de la pièce alors que ses deux acolytes sont les héros du film mais que tous les trois auront une fin fâcheuse


----------



## pascalformac (4 Mai 2008)

bon si avec ca ils ne trouvent pas....

(indices   les 2 stars en brun,  jeunes mais reconnaissables)


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (4 Mai 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> bon si avec ca ils ne trouvent pas....
> 
> (indices   les 2 stars en brun,  jeunes mais reconnaissables)



Celui tout à fait à droite, ça serait pas Gary Oldman ?

Et celui de gauche me dit quelque chose ......

Mais celui du milieu, rien du tout ....


----------



## pascalformac (4 Mai 2008)

Ahhh on avance

le 2 e brun  est TRES connu
de films sociaux à polars branchouilles, il sait tout faire


----------



## twinworld (4 Mai 2008)

ah... non, c'est pas lui


----------



## Ordha (4 Mai 2008)

Non :rateau:  Rejoue encore !


----------



## pascalformac (4 Mai 2008)

nope ( et c'est pas un film )

A noter

celui qui n'est pas trouvé  est à l'affiche cette semaine dans un remake
 la particularité  assez unique : les 2 versions sont mises en scene par le même réalisateur

Avec ca vous trouvez , ou c'est à desperer

--
off topic mais in un peu ( par rapport à l'indice )
 content d'avoir revu les "innocents" de Bertolucci  , film qui vaut mieux que son insuccès à l'époque


----------



## lanfeust401 (4 Mai 2008)

ce doit etre funny game
remake : funny game us


edit : par déduction


----------



## lanfeust401 (4 Mai 2008)

je dirais Tim Roth

donc on cherche un film esprit shakespeare avec Tim Roth ?

edit : "Rosencrantz et Guildenstern sont morts"


----------



## pascalformac (4 Mai 2008)

Je laisse le créateur de l'énigme répondre

 (mais t'as intérêt à commencer de préparer des photos et indices à l'avance)


----------



## lanfeust401 (4 Mai 2008)

t'inquietes mais je pense que ca va pas tenir tres longtemps


----------



## pascalformac (4 Mai 2008)

Oh tu sais c'est une affaire de facon d'amener la chose!

même un film TRES connu , avec des photos étranges ou indices pas trop clairs et ca peut durer , durer


----------



## lanfeust401 (4 Mai 2008)

on verra ...

j'attends confirmation maintenant


----------



## Ordha (5 Mai 2008)

lanfeust401 a dit:


> je dirais Tim Roth
> 
> donc on cherche un film esprit shakespeare avec Tim Roth ?
> 
> edit : "Rosencrantz et Guildenstern sont morts"



 A toi de jouer. Mais je m'insurge contre l'expression "esprit Shakespeare" parce qu'à ce niveau-là, ce n'est plus seulement de l'esprit ! 

Quoique... "esprit" pour une pièce basée sur des personnages d'Hamlet... :rateau:


----------



## lanfeust401 (5 Mai 2008)

donc trouver un film avec une image pas trop connu et en donnant des indices par trop farfelus de manière à ce que ce soit jouable.
la tache n'est pas mince....

donc voilà déjà l'image (enfin une partie) et si vous êtes gentil je dévoilerais un peu plus


----------



## lanfeust401 (5 Mai 2008)

et le premier indice : ne pas se fier à l'image, le film parle de bravoure et de chevalerie


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

Tu n'as pas une photo encore plus petite   
Ou c'est un nouveau jeu "le puzzle d'un film"   
Car là, l'image, n'aide pas trop. Elle ne renseigne pas sur la photographie du film notamment . 
De plus, film de bravoure et de chevalerie, il y en pas que 2


----------



## lanfeust401 (5 Mai 2008)

allez je veux bien mettre l'image complete mais comme je l'ai dit ne vous fiez pas à l'image.
et si ca peut aider, ca se passe en l'an 8649.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mai 2008)

déjà bu non?

_Fetchez la vache
NI!_

edit c'est pas en 8649 que ca se passe


----------



## lanfeust401 (5 Mai 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> déjà bu non?
> 
> _Fetchez la vache
> NI!_
> ...



si si fait le calcul
et donne pas d'indice si facile sinon je dis "eki-eki-eki-eki pa tang"


----------



## bcommeberenice (5 Mai 2008)

Là c'est toi qui en dit trop!


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mai 2008)

bon faut savoir que les gens sur ce fil connaissent le cinema ET ont de l'humour , alors forcément ils connaissent

--
And now for something completely different

Terry Gilliam a eu chaud
 son film annulé suite au déces de l'acteur principal ( Heath Ledger) sur lequel une grosse partie du montage financier reposait , a repris
Et ce en changeant le scénario , le personnage joué par Heath Ledger se transformant en 3 "incarnations" et du beau linge  Johnny Depp, Jude Law, et Colin Farrell!
tournage repris il y a quelques semaines


----------



## lanfeust401 (5 Mai 2008)

Ben j'avais pas grand chose sous la main.
mon disque interne n'est pas tres garni.

j'attends de voir ce que ce prochain terry gilliam va donné (je crois que les scènes tournés avec heath ledger seront conservé)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> bon faut savoir que les gens sur ce fil connaissent le cinema ET ont de l'humour , alors forcément ils connaissent
> 
> --
> And now for something completely different
> ...



Yes  
Enfin un film de Gilliam qui a des arguments féroces pour convaincre mon amie d'aller le voir     
Sinon qui prends la main maintenant que tout le monde sait pour le film   
Peut-être une personne n'ayant jamais pris la main


----------



## bcommeberenice (5 Mai 2008)

Tu penses à quelqu'un en particulier? 
Quelqu'un qui trouve toujours les énigmes mais ne nous en propose jamais, par exemple!!!


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mai 2008)

tu penses à moi par exemple?

et je me suis déjà expliqué longuement là dessus 
et je ne donne jamais la réponse 
parfois je vais jusqu'à ajouter des indices


----------



## bcommeberenice (5 Mai 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> tu penses à moi par exemple?
> 
> et je me suis déjà expliqué longuement là dessus
> et je ne donne jamais la réponse
> parfois je vais jusqu'à ajouter des indices




Autant pour moi effectivement tu ne donnes pas les réponses, nous sommes d'accord! 
Quand à la longue explication tu excuseras mon état de petite nouvelle qui ne l'a pas vu! :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2008)

désolé, je  me suis trompé de fil...
il est un peu tôt ou un peu tard, veuillez me pardonner cette intrusion inopinée et matinale... :rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Mai 2008)

Je relance d'un&#8230;





Tiens un Mac&#8230;


----------



## pascalformac (11 Mai 2008)

L'actrice , ce serait ti pas Annette Benning?


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Mai 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> L'actrice , ce serait ti pas Annette Benning?


Non  

Je l'ai floutée un peu car elle est bien connu


----------



## Ordha (11 Mai 2008)

Nicole Kidman ?


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Mai 2008)

Ordha a dit:


> Nicole Kidman ?


On voit les connaisseurs    

Mais dans quel film


----------



## Ordha (11 Mai 2008)

C'est pas ce film où elle doit protéger son fils de quelque chose ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> On voit les connaisseurs
> 
> Mais dans quel film



un film avec le futur président du Festival de Cannes ...


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Mai 2008)

Ordha a dit:


> C'est pas ce film où elle doit protéger son fils de quelque chose ?


Le TITRE !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2008)

Ordha a dit:


> C'est pas ce film où elle doit protéger son fils de quelque chose ?





LHO a dit:


> un film avec le futur président du Festival de Cannes ...



plutôt James Bond alors...



Dos Jones a dit:


> Le TITRE !


NAN...


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> plutôt James Bond alors...
> 
> 
> NAN...


Dégonflé


----------



## MacEskis (11 Mai 2008)

Invasion


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Mai 2008)

MacEskis a dit:


> Invasion


Gagné  

A toi la main


----------



## MacEskis (11 Mai 2008)

Merci, merci   

Autre genre :


----------



## MacEskis (12 Mai 2008)

La foule en délire scandant :  _Une autre, une autre !_
Je ne peux que m'exécuter :


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Mai 2008)

MacEskis a dit:


> La foule en délire scandant :  _Une autre, une autre !_
> Je ne peux que m'exécuter :


Des autres des autres 

Quoique même avec d'autres photos c'est pas un truc que j'ai vu

C'est connu ? J'veux dire genre Titanic, les Rambos etc


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Mai 2008)

Ca me rappelle quelque chose..... mais rien d'extra


----------



## bcommeberenice (13 Mai 2008)

Ca me dit rien du tout!


----------



## MacEskis (13 Mai 2008)

Bon, et bien voici une autre photo et quelques indices :






Dans le désordre :   anglais - drag - faillite - bottier - restructuration - queen - éviter 

Charmant petit film, pas de parodie.  A vous


----------



## MacEskis (14 Mai 2008)

La foule s'étant assoupie, je me résolu à donner la solution,
attristé de constaté le peu d'enthousiasme que ce film...
pourtant... 

"Après avoir hérité d'une petite usine de chaussures pour hommes, un jeune homme d'affaires trouve une façon d'éviter la faillite : utiliser l'expertise de l'entreprise familiale pour créer des bottes spécialement conçues pour les drag-queens."

Le tout en humour et bien interprété...

Mais brisons là... le titre était : "Kinky Boots" ou "Drôles de bottes"

Adieu.


...
...
...


----------



## pascalformac (14 Mai 2008)

Alors ca c'est inédit
le poseur d'enigme qui ne laisse pas jouer et donne la réponse après 3 indices seulement

Curieux.


----------



## Ordha (14 Mai 2008)

MacEskis a dit:


> La foule s'étant assoupie, je me résolu à donner la solution



Ouh là ! Mais il ne faut pas être impatient comme ça, mon chou !:mouais:  La "foule" a aussi des obligations dans la vraie vie tu sais    La prochaine fois il faudra laisser un peu plus de temps si tu veux qu'on joue tous ensemble...


----------



## pascalformac (14 Mai 2008)

Ordha a un bon point là

tiens  on va le faire facon cinéphile 
un bon "_zabriskie point"_  en s'adressant au chou ( celui de Villeret et de Funes in la _"soupe au chou"_ )  et _"la foule est reunie"_ pour jouer et voilà


----------



## MacEskis (14 Mai 2008)

Je me suis juste dit que trois jours commençaient à faire long.

Et ne voulant pas monopoliser le topic (du Cancer bien sur), 
j'ai pensé bien faire en donnant le titre.


----------



## lanfeust401 (15 Mai 2008)

bon puisque MacEskis a donné la réponse... il n'y a donc pas de vainqueur
je prends l'initiative de proposer la prochaine photo en espérant faire mieux que la dernière fois... mais bon c'est aussi pour relancer le jeu.

premier indice : petit film sans prétention qui parle de tradition et de choc des cultures

@pascalformac : je sais que tu vas trouver de suite donc hésite pas à mettre des indices en plus comme à chaque fois


----------



## bompi (15 Mai 2008)

On dirait que ça se passe en Angleterre ?


----------



## lanfeust401 (15 Mai 2008)

bon point.. ca se passe effectivement en angleterre ...

continuez à faire avancer le Schmilblick


----------



## pascalformac (16 Mai 2008)

ca me dit rien pour l'instant
et pourtant ca me rappelle quelque chose

( le pull du gamin me fait rire , le styliste qui a crée ce design  ne s'est pas foulé   en recréant les jeux de cancres morpions etc)

--Apropos de tolerance  il semble qu'Arte ait diffusé " just a kiss "( ou "fond kiss"-loach 2004)
Film qui n'a pas marché mais très touchant


----------



## lanfeust401 (16 Mai 2008)

aurais je trouvé un film que pascalformac ne connait pas par coeur ?   
moi aussi, mais parce que dans le film il a un rôle de loser (mais ca se voit à sa tête)

même si l'image peut le laisser penser, il n'a pas été tourné dans les années 70



PS : prochaine image ce soir (si l'énigme tient jusque là)


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2008)

le gamin me semble sortir d'un Mike Leigh (mais je ne sais plus lequel...) :hein:


----------



## lanfeust401 (16 Mai 2008)

en tout cas, ce film n'a pas été réalisé par Mike Leigh et pas en 1973 (mais ca je l'ai déjà dit)


----------



## lanfeust401 (16 Mai 2008)

je sens que vous avez besoin d'autres indices.

donc en voila un:
pour le choc des cultures, cherchez à l'est (oui, oui, c'est bien un indice)


----------



## lanfeust401 (16 Mai 2008)

Voici venu l'heure de la deuxième photo

On y voit la mère (mais pas du garçon de la première photo) de famille et une de ses amis

@pascalformac : je suis déçu mais déçu


----------



## pascalformac (16 Mai 2008)

pas eu le temps de faire joujou

mais disons que l'actrice de gauche est une kenloachienne
( ouais bon donc de gauche , c'est  "toto logique")


----------



## lanfeust401 (16 Mai 2008)

oui, le film reprend un peu la trame des films de Ken Loach (surtout les derniers) mais ce n'est pas du Ken Loach


----------



## lanfeust401 (17 Mai 2008)

le père de la famille dont il est question dans le film a un rapport avec ce personnage historique


----------



## pascalformac (17 Mai 2008)

gengis khan selon une légende était rouquin

mais ca ne donne pas le titre de film


----------



## lanfeust401 (18 Mai 2008)

une autre photo : le garçon du milieu est un des personnages principaux du film (au milieu des autres membres de la famille, ils sont 9 au total) qui aspire à la vie des jeunes britanniques de l'époque.

PS: n'hésitez pas à demander des indices, je consentirais (peut être) à en délivrer


----------



## lanfeust401 (20 Mai 2008)

Allez dernière photo (après j'en ai plus)
donc on voit la mère (à gauche) et son amie devant l'enseigne familiale qui vend un plat typiquement anglais et qui d'ailleurs donne son titre au film.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Mai 2008)

plat typiquement anglais de plus en plus vendu par des tenanciers d'origine asiatique


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2008)

ah oui, jeu de mot entre le conquérant et le propriétaire...


----------



## lanfeust401 (20 Mai 2008)

ah enfin ca bouge un peu  

avec ca, le titre devrait bientôt sortir (enfin j'espère car j'ai épuisé le stock de photos tirées du film)

pour le jeu de mots, je dirais plutôt que c'est un surnom (je suis gentil pour cet indice) et que le rapport est double


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2008)

lanfeust401 a dit:


> ah enfin ca bouge un peu
> 
> avec ca, le titre devrait bientôt sortir (enfin j'espère car j'ai épuisé le stock de photos tirées du film)
> 
> pour le jeu de mots, je dirais plutôt que c'est un surnom (je suis gentil pour cet indice) et que le rapport est double



effectivement... mais nous en reparlerons plus tard. 

[aparté]
curieux d'avoir qu'un seul message à son compteur. mais d'avoir plus de 30 posts...
en fait tu n'es pas sorti de La salle de jeu... 
[/aparté]


----------



## Ordha (20 Mai 2008)

lanfeust401 a dit:


> bon point (...) continuez à faire avancer le Schmilblick





lanfeust401 a dit:


> aurais je trouvé un film que pascalformac ne connait pas par coeur ?





lanfeust401 a dit:


> je sens que vous avez besoin d'autres indices.





lanfeust401 a dit:


> @pascalformac : je suis déçu mais déçu





lanfeust401 a dit:


> PS: n'hésitez pas à demander des indices, je consentirais (peut être) à en délivrer





lanfeust401 a dit:


> ah enfin ca bouge un peu  (...) (je suis gentil pour cet indice)



Heureusement que quelques smileys viennent alléger le tableau d'ensemble...  :mouais:  :sleep:


----------



## lanfeust401 (20 Mai 2008)

ben en fait je viens sur macgé tous les jours pour me tenir au courant, mais je ne réagis que si j'ai quelque chose à rajouter ou corriger sur un post donc comme tout semble dis la plupart du temps ca fait que je réagis pas souvent (ou sinon ce serais pour dire "d'accord" avec untel) donc aucun interet.

mais je me soigne


----------



## bcommeberenice (20 Mai 2008)

ok! je n'ai pas vu le film mais comme je suis super forte en déduction malgré cet indice minime, je dirai : Fish and Ships! 

Et par la même je te libère! 

_je vais chercher quelques images et je reviens! _


----------



## bcommeberenice (20 Mai 2008)

Une femme filmée par une femme!


----------



## lanfeust401 (20 Mai 2008)

bcommeberenice a dit:


> ok! je n'ai pas vu le film mais comme je suis super forte en déduction malgré cet indice minime, je dirai : Fish and Ships!
> 
> Et par la même je te libère!
> 
> _je vais chercher quelques images et je reviens! _




c'est bien ca

"fish and chips" film de Damien O'Donnell (titre original "east is east")
il raconte l'histoire d'une famille britannique multiculturelle (le père, Georges Kahn, surnommé Genghis par ces enfants est pakistanais, la mère est anglaise) qui vit à Stalfort, petite ville du nord de l'angleterre en 1971 ou 1973 (les différents sites ne s'accordent pas sur l'année).
Le père veut éduquer ces enfants dans la tradition pakistanaise et musulmane alors qu'eux ne revent d'etre que des jeunes anglais comme les autres. la mère est déchirée entre le respect et l'amour qu'elle porte à son mari et le bonheur de ces enfants.

à voir


----------



## lanfeust401 (20 Mai 2008)

je dirais Catherine Deneuve mais sans conviction


----------



## bcommeberenice (20 Mai 2008)

lanfeust401 a dit:


> c'est bien ca
> 
> "fish and chips" film de Damien O'Donnell (titre original "east is east")
> il raconte l'histoire d'une famille britannique multiculturelle (le père, Georges Kahn, surnommé Genghis par ces enfants est pakistanais, la mère est anglaise) qui vit à Stalfort, petite ville du nord de l'angleterre en 1971 ou 1973 (les différents sites ne s'accordent pas sur l'année).
> ...



Oui, je retiens, j'aime bien ce genre de film!


----------



## bcommeberenice (20 Mai 2008)

lanfeust401 a dit:


> je dirais Catherine Deneuve mais sans conviction



Tu as raison de ne pas y mettre plus de convictions!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2008)

ma conviction est que dans le film elle s'appelle Rosie ?


----------



## bcommeberenice (20 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> ma conviction est que dans le film elle s'appelle Rosie ?



Non! ou alors j'ai un trou de mémoire! 
Tu pensais à quel film?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2008)

bcommeberenice a dit:


> Non! ou alors j'ai un trou de mémoire!
> Tu pensais à quel film?



c'était un indice pour la photo pour le nom de l'actrice (film récent).

autre indice: Suzie dans un film plus ancien.

car si c'est elle, elle a très peu tourné avec des réalisatrices.


----------



## bcommeberenice (20 Mai 2008)

Suis pas sure qu'on parle de la même! 
Elle est née en 1937 et à priori son dernier film date de 2004!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2008)

bcommeberenice a dit:


> Suis pas sure qu'on parle de la même!
> Elle est née en 1937 et à priori son dernier film date de 2004!



à l'ouest... :rateau: 
je pensais à Michelle Pfeiffer qui est née en 1958. 


:rateau:


----------



## bcommeberenice (20 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> à l'ouest... :rateau:
> je pensais à Michelle Pfeiffer qui est née en 1958.
> 
> 
> :rateau:



 effectivement!

Indice supplémentaire, elle est française!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2008)

née Denise...
et la réalisatrice est belge...


----------



## pascalformac (20 Mai 2008)

pas la peine de checher de 21h24 à 23h24 pour ainsi dire...
Ah ben si, car  je vois que ca n'a pas été trouvé

ele a joué aussi dans les films d'un très proche de la réalisatrice du film de cette photo
Ainsi qu'avec des réalisateurs américains haut de gamme ( pas dans leurs meilleurs loin de là)

Et elle a fait quelques films assez commerciaux ( dont 2 qui ont assez mal veillis)


----------



## bcommeberenice (21 Mai 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> pas la peine de checher de 21h24 à 23h24 pour ainsi dire...
> Ah ben si, car  je vois que ca n'a pas été trouvé
> 
> ele a joué aussi dans les films d'un très proche de la réalisatrice du film de cette photo
> ...





LHO a dit:


> née Denise...
> et la réalisatrice est belge...



Je vois que ce film n'a aucun mystère pour vous! 
Je l'avais beaucoup aimé quand je l'ai vu il y a environ 20 ans! Je serai curieuse de le revoir!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2008)

bcommeberenice a dit:


> Je vois que ce film n'a aucun mystère pour vous!
> Je l'avais beaucoup aimé quand je l'ai vu il y a environ 20 ans! Je serai curieuse de le revoir!



je n'ai pas vu ce film. 
(d'où ma confusion et merci les indices qui en disent trop...)  

mais d'autres (quand même cinq...) 
et des documentaires dont un devenu célèbre en deux parties...

*******
et j'hésite à prendre la main...


----------



## bcommeberenice (21 Mai 2008)

Essaie avec le pied!! :rose:

Ok, trop nulle celle là, je sors!


----------



## pascalformac (21 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> et j'hésite à prendre la main...


comment dire?
t'as pas la patate? ou t'as peur de te brûler?  

( faut avoir vu 2 de ses docus, l'un sur une activité en déclin , l'autre sur son quartier)

En passant elle a une approche poétique  sur l'aspect forme de patates , un peu comme Cueco ( le peintre et parfois papou qui en ce moment est un des exposés ddans  " figuration narrative")


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2008)

nan, j'avais trouvé hier à 23:22
mon hésitation est uniquement matérielle (réunir les images d'un film rare)...

*******
"Cléo de 5 à 7" un film d'Agnès Varda de 1962 avec Corinne Marchand (qui ressemble étrangement à Michelle Pfeiffer)...
et pour les patates tu peux les glaner toi-même...


----------



## pascalformac (21 Mai 2008)

Corine Marchand qui a joué dans des Demy  ( mari de A.V)

ainsi que   Minnelli et Cukor ( mineurs et encore je suis génereux)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2008)

indice_01:
c'est un film dont on ne sort pas vivant.
le titre original est tiré d'un verset de l'Apocalypse.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juillet 2008)

un petit up à part

je viens de voir un petit court brésilien qui est marrant si on connait l'oeuvre de Tarantino

anglais indispensable car c'est en brésilien sous titré anglais ( en tout petit et pas de mode plein ecran hélas)
avec  Seu Jorge (The Life Aquatic) et Selton Mello (Tarja Preta)

*Tarantino's mind*
là
http://www.hungrymantv.com/shorts.php?vid=tarantinos_mind


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2008)

et mon indice...


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juillet 2008)

ben ta mannequin  vermeerienne n'a pas de succès
Vu qu'elle ne crée pas d'emois en 2 mois , ca sent le lait tourné


----------



## divoli (25 Juillet 2008)

LHO a dit:


> indice_01:
> c'est un film dont on ne sort pas vivant.
> le titre original est tiré d'un verset de l'Apocalypse.



Boarf, l'image me rappelle un peu The Wicker Man, avec Nicolas Cage. Mais ce n'est peut-être pas ça...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Boarf, l'image me rappelle un peu The Wicker Man, avec Nicolas Cage. Mais ce n'est peut-être pas ça...



c'est un film russe...


----------



## cooper (17 Novembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> c'est un film russe...



N'est-il pas temps de donner un nouvel indice ? :mouais:


----------



## pascalformac (17 Novembre 2008)

Au printemps !
( parce que comme le suggère l'indice d'LHO  les girondes hèlent au printemps)

( lamentable je sais)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2008)

indice_02. cela se passe en Biélorussie...


.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2008)

Et si je dis Elem Klimov, je suis à dix mille ou pas?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Et si je dis Elem Klimov, je suis à dix mille ou pas?



"Requiem pour un massacre" d'Elem Klimov.
la vraie traduction est "Va et Regarde" tiré d'un verset de la Bible.
film de 1985 sur le massacre des villages biélorusses par les nazis en 1943.

réédité par Potemkine (un magasin-éditeur spécialisé dans les films expérimentaux qui a pignon sur rue à Paris).

j'en avais parlé dans le fil sur le cinéma à l'occasion de la sortie du DVD...








*******
à toi la main antoine. 


.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> à toi la main antoine.
> .



Merci.
Mais j'ai pas trop d'idées, désolé, alors j'en fais un petit facile (bien plus facile que celui du cher LHO... )


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2008)

ah! oui.

l'auteur est aussi un remarquable photographe.

.


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Novembre 2008)

Bully


----------



## Pooley (19 Novembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> "Requiem pour un massacre" d'Elem Klimov.
> la vraie traduction est "Va et Regarde" tiré d'un verset de la Bible.
> film de 1985 sur le massacre des villages biélorusses par les nazis en 1943.
> 
> ...



la boutique se situe dans le 10e arrondissement, rue Beaurepaire, juste à côté de République


----------



## pascalformac (19 Novembre 2008)

boutique que  LHO connait par coeur
( il l'a dejà mentionnée)
le site
http://www.potemkine.fr/catalogue_walkabout2.php


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2008)

et depuis Nils est devenu un ami...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Bully



Yes 

À ton tour!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2008)

Et oh Pharmocas, pose ta boite de médocs et viens poster une image


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2008)

dis-lui de venir plutôt avec...


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Novembre 2008)

Salut les enfants !

Désolé, pas mal de taff ces temps ci 

Enjoy :


----------



## pascalformac (30 Novembre 2008)

psst 
tu t'es gourré ca c'est un cliché de ton labo à pillules ( les rouges, special anniv)

( je sors)


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Novembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> psst
> tu t'es gourré ca c'est un cliché de ton labo à pillules ( les rouges, special anniv)
> 
> ( je sors)





Combien de fois je vais devoir te le dire pascal : pi*l*ule ! pas "pillule"


----------



## pascalformac (30 Novembre 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Combien de fois je vais devoir te le dire pascal : pi*l*ule ! pas "pillule"


des années 
:rateau:

car je trouve que les pi*ll*ules ont meilleur gout que les pilules 
et elles donnent des L en plus

(allors que les comprimés sécables et autres gélules c'est d'un triste)

--


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Novembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> des années
> :rateau:
> 
> car je trouve que les pi*ll*ules ont meilleur gout que les pilules
> ...



Et répondre à la question ? non ? c'est quoi ce film ??


----------



## pascalformac (30 Novembre 2008)

ca peut etre n'importe quel film
y compris " ma vie en rose" ( de mémoire il y a un anniv dans ce joli film francais)


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Novembre 2008)

Allez c'est bien parce que c'est toi :


----------



## pascalformac (30 Novembre 2008)

pas vu


----------



## Ordha (30 Novembre 2008)

Le type à droite me fait penser à Liam Neeson...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2008)

pas vu, non plus...


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Dos Jones (30 Novembre 2008)

Ordha a dit:


> Le type à droite me fait penser à Liam Neeson...


C'est bien lui mais pas vu non plus&#8230; 

Au hasard "Suspect Dangereux" &#8230;


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Novembre 2008)

Perdu


----------



## divoli (30 Novembre 2008)

Mafia Parano...


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Novembre 2008)




----------



## bompi (30 Novembre 2008)

Un film avec Famke Janssen (que je trouve bien séduisante, pour ma part) et Liam Neeson (assez séduisant aussi, tiens), cela pourrait bien être Taken.


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Décembre 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Un film avec Famke Janssen (que je trouve bien séduisante, pour ma part) et Liam Neeson (assez séduisant aussi, tiens), cela pourrait bien être Taken.



Gagné  


A toi la main


----------



## bompi (3 Décembre 2008)

OK. Voici ma proposition.


----------



## Pharmacos (3 Décembre 2008)

Lords of war ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (3 Décembre 2008)

Wall·E ? 



Biutiful Cauntri ?


----------



## bompi (3 Décembre 2008)

Hé non. Je dois convenir que je n'ai revu que le premier tiers du film et cette image n'y était pas (pas plus de souvenir que ça, d'ailleurs :rateau : quand j'aurai vu les deux autres tiers, je confirmerai. J'ai évidemment choisi cette image parce qu'elle ne donnait pas indication du film ... 

Celle-ci est par contre est plus facile (la suivante le sera encore davantage).


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2008)

la première image me faisait plus penser à l'univers d'un Tarkovski, aspect tellurique, monde en ruine... (mais, je n'arrivais pas à faire le lien...) ou d'un Shoei Imamura.

la seconde image me ferait penché pour le second.


mais, je pense plus à un cinéaste chinois de la génération d'un Jia Zhangke ?

.


----------



## bompi (3 Décembre 2008)

Là, on attaque les photos plus directes :


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2008)

Tout comme LHO, j'ai tout de suite pensé au film "Languile" Lien vers un article très bien écrit sur le film(enfin, je trouve )

Mais vu la non réaction de Bompi, ça doit pas être ça!

Et pourquoi pas un petit Im Kwon-taek?


----------



## bompi (3 Décembre 2008)

Ah ! On a déjà trouvé le pays


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2008)

Memories of Murder???


----------



## bompi (3 Décembre 2008)

Tout à fait. Je le re-regarde par bout sur mon iPod Touch  et c'est décidément très bien.
Je me rends maintenant compte que l'on retrouve dans The Host la plupart des acteurs de Memories of Murder [j'avais seulement repéré Kang-ho Song, le glandu de base (et père de la jeune fille dans The Host)].

En regardant IMDB, je vois que le réalisateur serait en train de préparer "Transperceneige". Je dis "wow !!"

À toi la main.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Tout à fait. Je le re-regarde par bout sur mon iPod Touch  et c'est décidément très bien.
> Je me rends maintenant compte que l'on retrouve dans The Host la plupart des acteurs de Memories of Murder [j'avais seulement repéré Kang-ho Song, le glandu de base (et père de la jeune fille dans The Host)].
> .



Ah "the hoste", quel film tout simplement incroyable.

Alors voilà mon image et bonne chance


----------



## bompi (4 Décembre 2008)

On dirait que ça se passe en Inde et que ce n'est pas du Bollywood/Musical [je doute que l'on y trouve Shah Rukh Khan ]


----------



## pascalformac (4 Décembre 2008)

et je dirai que c'est justement... pas un film indien


----------



## bompi (4 Décembre 2008)

Je n'ai pas écrit que c'était un film indien ... 
On peut imaginer que ça se passe dans un pays européen aussi bien.


----------



## pascalformac (4 Décembre 2008)

je sais je sais , j'avais bien lu dés premiere lecture  et je connais ta précision syntaxique  ( normale quand on maitrise Terminal )

j'indiquais un indice en plus


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2008)

C'est un film en collaboration entre l'inde et 2 autres pays européens


----------



## bompi (4 Décembre 2008)

C'est un peu idiot mais on dirait que ce n'est pas un film britannique : là, on a l'impression que la voiture stationne sur le côté droit de la chaussée et au Royaume-Uni comme en Inde, on imaginerait plutôt qu'elle stationne du côté gauche.

Tout ça pour dire que je n'ai pas trop d'idée, en fait ... :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (4 Décembre 2008)

la zentille zolie dame est à l'arriere d'une voiture qui l'emmene vers une """"autre vie""""
Quant à la rue , de mémoire c'est une rue etroite à sens unique( et en tous cas blindée de monde)


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Décembre 2008)

Je dirais que c'est trop facile de tricher avec une photo du web.... y'a qu'a suivre le lien


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Décembre 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Je dirais que c'est trop facile de tricher avec une photo du web.... y'a qu'a suivre le lien


salamelékoum boum boum


----------



## pascalformac (4 Décembre 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Je dirais que c'est trop facile de tricher avec une photo du web.... y'a qu'a suivre le lien


Ah ben vi ! 
c'est malin antoine59 !

ceci dit c'est un très bon film , dur , implacable
A eu des prix  dont camera d'or à Cannes , meritée
et realisé par  une indienne , assez rare


----------



## bompi (4 Décembre 2008)

Bon, bin c'est donc Salaam Bombay, c'est bien ce qu'il me semblait.
Je ne m'en souviens plus (20 ans déjà). Je me souviens d'avoir bien aimé le Mariage des Moussons, sur une note nettement plus musicale.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2008)

compte ImageShack pour antoine59...

compte ImageShack pour antoine59...

compte ImageShack pour antoine59...

compte ImageShack pour antoine59...

compte ImageShack pour antoine59...

compte ImageShack pour antoine59...

compte ImageShack pour antoine59...

compte ImageShack pour antoine59...

compte ImageShack pour antoine59...



 

 

 


.


----------



## pascalformac (4 Décembre 2008)

je trouve image shack très lourd et encombré et souvent lent 

j'aime bien
tinypic
(tres rapide)

ou 
servimg


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Je dirais que c'est trop facile de tricher avec une photo du web.... y'a qu'a suivre le lien





pascalformac a dit:


> Ah ben vi !
> c'est malin antoine59 !





LHO a dit:


> compte ImageShack pour antoine59...
> 
> compte ImageShack pour antoine59...
> X 10



Bande de fourbes!!!!!!

Moi qui croyais à l'honnêteté des gens 

Il a fallu que Macgé m'ouvre les yeux!

Mais c'est dur 

M'en fout j'arrête de jouer (et de trouver les films )




Bon sinon qui prends la main?? Bompi?


----------



## bompi (4 Décembre 2008)

Après le repas je vous poste un truc que tout le monde connaît. Enfin, Pascal, c'est sûr, il connaîtra (prendra-t-il la main ?)


----------



## pascalformac (4 Décembre 2008)

ma dvdtheque n'est pas là
sur le mac j'ai peu de chose et du assez peu connu alors ca risque d'etre introuvable
ou alors je prends du connu en choisissant des angles peu celebres?


----------



## bompi (4 Décembre 2008)

On dirait Cible Émouvante de Pierre Salvadori [cinéaste que j'apprécie vraiment beaucoup et dont le Hors de prix a été je trouve injustement ignoré ou descendu à sa sortie].

En tous cas, si c'est bien Cible Émouvante, c'est un très bon film, excellement dialogué et interprété (ici par Jean Rochefort).


----------



## pascalformac (4 Décembre 2008)

et voilà 
A toi


----------



## Aurélie85 (4 Décembre 2008)

Mêmes joueurs jouent encore ?


----------



## pascalformac (4 Décembre 2008)

ben non 
exemple : en general je joue pas ( je trouve et je dis rien )
et quand je propose soit ca met des jours  soit .... quelques minutes ( pause repas comprise !)

bon faut dire que  ici avec ce film là  quand on a vu le film on reconnait vite


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Décembre 2008)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Mêmes joueurs jouent encore ?


Nan Nan&#8230;

Je m'immisce pour renouveller les participants&#8230;

Comme d'hab ordre chronologique&#8230; à 49 secondes&#8230;




Bon Ok c'est pas très explicite, mais je serais pas avare d'indices, j'adore un de ces acteurs&#8230;


----------



## bompi (4 Décembre 2008)

Je ne leur trouve pas une allure française à ces poteaux. Des Amériques, plutôt.


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Décembre 2008)

Je dirais bien "Lecteur DVD capture 001" mais quelque chose me dit que c'est pas ça....


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Décembre 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Je ne leur trouve pas une allure française à ces poteaux. Des Amériques, plutôt.


On va dire comme cela&#8230; 



Pharmacos a dit:


> Je dirais bien "Lecteur DVD capture 001" mais quelque chose me dit que c'est pas ça....


Regarde le nouveau titre de celui là&#8230; 

Encore des poteaux&#8230; à 1mn 20

Curieusement cela m'a évoqué un autre film que j'avais bien aimé&#8230;

De bons acteurs, dont mon pote, et surtout un bon scénario&#8230;


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Décembre 2008)

Avec la suivante cela devrait aller plus vite 

2mn03 :


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2008)

_No country for old men _des frères coen, sur un magnifique livre (plus sombre) de Cormac McCarthy...

ou je mélange tout...


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Décembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> _No country for old men _des frères coen, sur un magnifique livre (plus sombre) de Cormac McCarthy...
> 
> ou je mélange tout...


Yep !!! 

Un régal ce film, certains moments m'ont fait penser à Fargo, dont la barrière, et en plus y'a Tommy Lee Jones, un presque frère quoi 

A toi


----------



## pascalformac (4 Décembre 2008)

y a surtout Bardem en mega inquietant 
( la scene du pile ou face par exemple)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2008)

merci... 


*******

début du film:








.


----------



## pascalformac (4 Décembre 2008)

depuis qu'imageshack a changé son codage c'est très agacant 
 exemple ici ,  magnifique vision d'un logo de future image puis rien ( à part visiter le profil de nexu****) et ensuite, longtemps après, l'image


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2008)

oui, je viens aussi de le constater...
mais, j'ai tout uploadé...


j'ai mis l'image en direct...

*******
je vais changer d'hébergeur... 


*******
donc, les images suivront la chronologie du film (mais sans le timing à la Dos Jones).

.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2008)

je vous en mets une, juste avant de décrocher... 


*******
c'est juste après le générique:







.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2008)

Excusez-moi, j'ai pu m'en empêcher :rose::rose::rose:

Je trouve le parallèle plus que frappant 







Sinon, pour le film, je sens bien un film des balkans ou affilié des années 90.

Mais je crains que LHO nous ai "pondu" encore un film de derrière les fagots..
(Va falloir réfléchir :sleep


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Excusez-moi, j'ai pu m'en empêcher :rose::rose::rose:
> 
> Je trouve le parallèle plus que frappant
> 
> ...




oui, l'auteur de ce film connait ses classiques et à sa façon, les revisite...   


sinon, les années 2000.
filmé dans les paysages du nord de la Russie.



*******
pendant le repas:








.


----------



## bompi (5 Décembre 2008)

Le cinéma russe, toujours une source de joie et de gaîté ... 

Je ne savais pas que ce tableau si connu était de Mantegna.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2008)

sur la route_01:







sur la route_02:







.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2008)

avant de bloquer le jeu, une série de photos (toujours dans l'ordre chronologique).

et un indice: un Lion d'or à Venise...



*******


















































.


----------



## pascalformac (12 Décembre 2008)

y a un mélange
en fait cette photo






c'est une camera  video cachée
 j'ai le son sur la copie que j'ai

le mec il dit 
_plus jamais ce brouilly , non plus jamais jamais

et ca




_
c'est la tentative de recuperation
dite  _la casquette du kolkhozien_
ou
_Ah vodka commise d'office
ou tourbé or not tourbé
_

( je sooooors)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2008)

Ahhh le brouilly 

Sinon il faudra y (le)*Retour*ner


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2008)

.

Le Retour de Andreï Zviaguintsev.

entretiens.


*******
son dernier film (Le banissement) une sorte d'ode champêtre aux accents bibliques et Tarkovskiens est un monstre d'ennui sur des images sublimes...



.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2008)

(Vous trouvez pas que le mec à droite ressemble un peu à Lho  -->indice)


----------



## pascalformac (12 Décembre 2008)

faciiiiile
( de memoire entierement tourné ...en France, dans la baraque qui servit au tournage d'india song si je ne me trompe pas)

edit 
et je me plante : tourné en studio ( Bry sur Marne)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2008)

j'ai du reste une anecdote assez drôle à propos du réalisateur...

sur un long courrier, le steward nous a confondu...  

on a parlé cinéma et vidéo toute la nuit.
et pour se faire pardonner, il m'a offert du cognac pendant tout le voyage...  


.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2008)

Bon alors qui prends la main!! 

Faudrait qu'une personne "nouvelle" vienne jouer, non?

Et la prochaine fois que j'ai la main, je vous mets un film introuvable juste pour vous em****er

Ps: Lho, c'est quoi, le fond de ton avatar? Ca me fait penser à Brughel...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2008)

relance, alors... 


*******
edit:
oui, de Brueghel l'ancien.
le célèbre tableau du Kunsthistorishes Museum de Vienne (_Les chasseurs dans la neige_. 1565).


----------



## itako (12 Décembre 2008)

Moi j'aimerais bien mais ma culture cinématographique reste peux étendu.
Par contre le christ mort et Mentegna je connais.

je commence a me sentir con, moi aussi je veux un bonnet...


----------



## pascalformac (12 Décembre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Bon alors qui prends la main!!


selon les règles 
il faut que ce soit quelqu'un qui donne le titre
or pour l'instant.....



> Faudrait qu'une personne "nouvelle" vienne jouer, non?


si elle donne le titre
( que nous n'avons pas donné)



> Moi j'aimerais bien mais ma culture cinématographique reste peux étendu.


Aucune importance
souvent on met des enigmes avec des films connus mais avec des extraits pas trop evidents

à part quelques  cas, genre LHO qui te sort un film moldovalaque qui a obtenu le prix de  l'outre d'or 2001 au festival du Kinokistan ( du Sud)


> je commence a me sentir con, moi aussi je veux un bonnet...


tu l'auras ton bonnet sur ta cheminée, un jour


----------



## itako (12 Décembre 2008)

Il m'en faudrait 8 alors.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2008)

8 bonnets M ?
ou 8 jours pour donner le titre ?


.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2008)

@ antoine59: j'adore l'odeur de la papaye verte...    


*******
un film que tout le monde a vu et qui a fait l'objet de nombreux remake.
il n'a pas été tourné en Malachie septentrionale et n'a pas reçu de Leopard d'or au dernier Festival du Kinoland express, présidé par pascalformac.


normalement, pour un cinéphile en bonne santé, la première image devrait suffire... 












.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Décembre 2008)

oulàà
vache

j'ai quelques idées
mais histoire de montrer à Boney M Itako comment on peut raisonner

la partie gauche( l'immeuble en construction)  pourrait faire penser à de l'italien 
( genre Main basse sur la ville ou même dolce vita"quartier neuf" de la ville etc etc)
mais le reste ne colle pas avec de l'italien

puis on songe à de l'americain
(genre polar ou SF   40-50's)

puis 2 ou 3 details font basculer vers...une ville asiatique
la photo 2 serait clef
-  un plan fixe camera niveau du sol et c'est un Ozu 
ou
- des incrustes à l'arrache et foule paniquée et ca pourrait etre...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2008)

les images sont dans l'ordre chronologique du film.

(américain, mais pas 40-50's).









.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Décembre 2008)

ou 30 
( tu pinailles !)
ou plus tard si parti pris de noir et blanc esthetique

mais coté architecture c'est entre 20's et 50's


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2008)

plus tard (pour le film).

le noir et blanc est plus qu'un choix esthétique...



intérieur, jour.








.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Décembre 2008)

oui et non
( il en a parlé souvent, le real j'veux dire)
un des remake celebres   ( de 1998) et ouvertement hommage à l'original ( et pour cause)  , lui est en couleur
ce n'est pas une vague exploitation commerciale une resucée par un vague  _gugusse _
( encore que  ca se discute)


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2008)

ah !!! quand même... 


*******
pour le NB, je ne peux pas trop préciser (sans donner des éléments majeurs).

sinon, oui, pour l'un des _remake_, la couleur était une forme de "distanciation" avec l'original tout en étant plus "vériste" que l'original, mais en même temps, dans le film, il y a des permutations de sens et d'identité, des intrusions, des décalages... 
(là aussi, je ne peux pas trop m'étendre).

il est un autre remake (un peu moins connu) qui travaille sur le temps, l'étirement du temps...


(quand à ton _gugusse_, laisses-le siroter tranquille dans son drugstore...  ).


.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Décembre 2008)

comment? le lait c'est une drogue?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2008)

une dernière avant la route...








.


----------



## Ordha (13 Décembre 2008)

Est-ce qu'il n'y aurait pas une blonde pulpeuse mais néanmoins condamnée sur le lit derrière le monsieur de la photo ?

Edit: évidemment, quand on ne rafraîchi pas sa page de forum, on arrive un peu après la bataille... Suis-je bête ! La jeune personne en photo est bien la fille de son papa ! Quant à l'enveloppe, un vrai MacGuffin !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2008)

il est vrai que le _MacGuffin_ est une spécialité de la maison...  


sur la route_01.







.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2008)

Ben dis-donc, on s'amuse bien sur ce fi 

Qui dit le titre pour passer une autre image ?

 (je préviens pas moi, je veux d'abord trouver une image complètement tordue pour qu'LHO ne trouve pas )


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2008)

sur la route_02








.


----------



## Ordha (13 Décembre 2008)

_Psycho_ d'Alfred Hitchcock (1960)


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2008)

_Psycho_ de Gus Van Sant. 1998.

Gus Van Sant tourne le film dans l'ordre, en respectant tous les plans du film, une sorte de copie conforme et en couleur (pour Hitchcock la couleur aurait rendu le film trop sanglant).
mais une copie avec des glissements et des décalages (la soeur de Marion n'est pas aussi effacée que dans l'original tandis que Sam Loomis (l'ami de Marion) est une sorte d'icône gay et fashion, érotisation de la scène où Bates épie Marion. 
pendant la scène de la douche, il y a des inserts ultra rapides comme des images mentales (nuages qui défilent en accéléré...) et pendant le meurtre d'Arbogast (ce dernier revoit défiler sa journée passée dans un strip-tease).       







Gus Van Sant. _Psycho_. 1998. Anne Heche.







Alfred Hichcock. _Psycho._ 1960. Janet Leigh


*******
_24 hours Psycho_ de Douglas Gordon. 1993.

Gordon projette au ralenti le film de Hitchcock de telle façon que le film dure une journée. 
étirement du temps. lenteur quasi hypnotique.
détournement et réappropriation.

déphasage. irritation. attente. fascination...








Douglas Gordon. _24 Hour Psycho_. 1993. courtesy the artist.
Gagosian Gallery. New-York.








Douglas Gordon. _24 Hour Psycho_. nov 2006 - janv 2007.
National Galleries of scotland. 


*******
@ toi Ordha 


.
.


----------



## Ordha (13 Décembre 2008)

Voilà: 





mais je vous préviens: je ne pourrai sans doute pas répondre demain...


----------



## pascalformac (14 Décembre 2008)

hébé
( indice , au 3 è rang un acteur débutant qui allait devenir une star*)


( naan j'plaisante)



 il est au 6 e rang

-
blague à part vu le grain etc ca sent le vieux british


----------



## rabisse (14 Décembre 2008)

Franck Capra ?


----------



## Ordha (15 Décembre 2008)

rabisse a dit:


> Franck Capra ?



P'têt' ben qu'oui...


----------



## rabisse (15 Décembre 2008)

American Madness ?


----------



## Ordha (15 Décembre 2008)

rabisse a dit:


> American Madness ?



Non. J'attends un peu avant d'envoyer la prochaine photo...


----------



## pascalformac (15 Décembre 2008)

cé po juste envers rabisse qui en donnant un titre a respecté les régles, lui


----------



## rabisse (15 Décembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> cé po juste envers rabisse qui en donnant un titre a respecté les régles, lui



Non, je ne suis pas un caliméro normand!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2008)

Ordha a dit:


> P'têt' ben qu'oui...



il y a sûrement une façon non "normande" d'interpréter la réponse... 




(p'têt' ben que) si c'était un film réalisé par Frank Capra, la réponse aurait été plus franche... non ? :hein:

ce qui voudrait dire que c'est (p'têt ben) un film que Frank Capra aurait produit ou scénarisé ? 


.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Décembre 2008)

p'tet que c'est Ben Capra?


----------



## Ordha (16 Décembre 2008)

P'tet même surement qu'c'est lui...

Autre photo (désolée mais j'ai des horaires bizarres en ce moment)


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2008)

il me semble que le match de base-ball (de la première image) se termine en pugilat...

dans le film, il s'y passe des choses étranges et les personnages ont des noms d'emprunt de personnages célèbres...   

avec en second rôle cet acteur étonnant et un peu perdu qui en savait beaucoup dans un autre film, une sorte de transfuge austro-hongrois formé au théâtre de la distanciation...


(mais peut-être bien que je me trompe, puisque les propositions indicielles sont assez minces...  ).

.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Décembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> il me semble que le match de base-ball (de la première image) se termine en pugilat...
> 
> dans le film, il s'y passe des choses étranges et les personnages ont des noms d'emprunt de personnages célèbres...
> 
> ...


et SI c'est l'acteur  auquel on pense 
- il a fait plusieurs capra
eu plusieurs carrieres théatre cinema( et du beau boulot dans les 2 ) d'abord en Europe  puis USA  et il realisa un film  très étrange , en 51 ,qui servit dans ce jeu , il y a longtemps


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2008)

oui, 1951 et l'indice était "perdu". 

mais, il n'a fait qu'un film avec Capra (celui-là).
par contre plusieurs avec d'autres, dont un avec l'auteur de _L'Ange bleu_.


*******
quand à celui qui a le rôle-titre, ce n'est pas son vrai nom et il y est d'origine anglaise...


(indications sous réserve de confirmation...)


.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Décembre 2008)

oops j'ai confondu un capra et un lang ( pas Fritz , Walter)

edit
j'ai pas été Einstein sur ce coup


hihihihi la mega perche


----------



## Ordha (16 Décembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> (mais peut-être bien que je me trompe, puisque les propositions indicielles sont assez minces...  ).
> 
> .



Vous voyez bien que je n'ai pas besoin de mettre d'indice puisque vous trouvez tous seuls comme des grands  Que l'un de vous deux lâche le titre (même si ça m'étonnerais beaucoup que pascalformac déroge) et qu'on passe à autre chose.:sleep: Juste à titre d'illustration:





Et je confirme que le mot d'ordre du moment est bien "mince" car j'attends avec impatience mon MBA :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2008)

@ pascalformac

tu vas finir par t'appeler Theodore... .


@ Ordha

non, on laisse jouer. 
(je ne tiens pas à bloquer le jeu avec un film obscur que personne n'a vu...) 




.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Décembre 2008)

le film n'a pas été nommé par un joueur

le jeu continue
YES !* 

( *oh à à propos , il me semble me rappeler , vaguement d'un titre d'un groupe ( yes?  mcdonald? vangelis?) hommage appuyé à l'ambiance et à la voix de PL)


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2008)

et il revient de droit à _rabisse_ qui a donné l'indice essentiel... 

ou à _itako_, s'il veut bien quitter les rivages du fil sur la musique... 

à ce sujet, je ne connais pas de groupe "macdonald"...  
ou c'est un principe d'accumulation pour confusion lente... 



et l'indice (sous-jacent) est au format SPL (Super Poids Lourd)...  




.


----------



## itako (16 Décembre 2008)

Je dois dire que j'ai vraiment du mal :rateau:
Je suis plus porté sur les films "actuel" mais pas trop, mon dernier gros coup de cur étant taxidermia,  ma 3éme option cinéma et mon Option ciné a la fac m'aide pas trop...

Je sais pas trop si je peux dire que je suis cultivé en ciné, j'élargis beaucoup mes découvertes musicale mais un peu moins cinématographique en ce moment.

de loin j'aurais dis le film d'on je ne me rappel plus du nom avec le mec qui planque un truc dans la cave, mais en fait pas du tout ...

... attendez une dizaine d'année, peut-être que je serait plus blindé la dessus, mais je suis tout de même le topic des deux yeux.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Décembre 2008)

je pensais à Michael Macdonald ( membre de Doobie Brothers puis  Steely Dan)

mais je penche plus pour Yes ( periode Vangelis) ou  un des albums Jon &Vangelis

( et oui on parle du vangelis qui ne fut pas que  cofondateur d'Aphrodite Child (  Demis Roussos! periode jeune)
 ni le derouleur de musique au synthé (  tarifée au kilometre? ) pour le meilleur et pour le pire ( surtout le pire)


----------



## bompi (17 Décembre 2008)

Mais qu'est-ce qu'il raconte, Pascal ?   (lapin compris)

Theodore ... Teddy, même. Pas Franklin.

La première image du terrain de base-ball me faisait penser au seul film en noir et blanc que je connaisse avec du base-ball _inside_, une niaiserie avec Jimmy Stewart où, champion de ce sport où la mastication du chewing-gum semble décupler les facultés, il revient avec courage au meilleur (?) niveau après l'amputation d'une jambe. Le rêve américain type, quoi.

Tout ça pour dire que le film à trouver est assez frisou, finalement, que l'on y trouve un acteur admirable autant que perturbé, typiquement austro-hongrois (sa ville de naissance est semble-t-il maintenant en Slovaquie), interprète d'un célèbre meurtrier d'enfant qui aime siffloter "_I Dovregubbens hall_" (vous ne croyiez pas que j'allais l'écrire en anglais ou en français ) au moment du passage à l'acte, et réalisateur d'un unique film hautement dépressif et traumatisé, que j'ai un jour proposé ...
Reste que le-film-à-trouver est un classique de la poilade, qui ne m'a jamais fait rire (pourtant je suis bon public et j'adore les acteurs du film). Mais je n'aime pas tellement Franck C... _oups_ le réalisateur.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (17 Décembre 2008)

bompi a dit:


> (...) interprète d'un célèbre meurtrier d'enfant qui aime siffloter "_I Dovregubbens hall_" (...)


(HS) J'ai vu ça quand j'étais gamin, il me faisait flipper.
Tout comme le film avec le pianiste paralysé.


----------



## bompi (17 Décembre 2008)

Bon, et cette solution, kicékiladi ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> dans le film, il s'y passe des choses étranges et les personnages ont des noms d'emprunt de personnages célèbres...
> 
> Teddy Roosevelt, Dr Einstein...
> 
> ...






LHO a dit:


> mais, il n'a fait qu'un film avec Capra (celui-là).
> par contre plusieurs avec d'autres, dont un avec l'auteur de L'Ange bleu.
> 
> a joué dans une adaptation de _Crime et Châtiment_ de Dostoïevski par Josef Von Sternberg où il joue Raskolnikov (_Crime and Punishment_, 1935).
> ...






bompi a dit:


> Tout ça pour dire que le film à trouver est assez frisou, finalement, que l'on y trouve un acteur admirable autant que perturbé, typiquement austro-hongrois (sa ville de naissance est semble-t-il maintenant en Slovaquie), interprète d'un célèbre meurtrier d'enfant qui aime siffloter "I Dovregubbens hall".
> 
> dans _M le Maudit _de Fritz Lang (1931).




donc, le film est Arsenic et vieilles dentelles (_Arsenic and old lace_) de Frank Capra.

un film de 1944 où il est question de charmantes vieilles dames, d'arsenic, de folie, de cadavres, de cave, d'un neveu qui se prend pour Teddy Roosevelt, d'un dangereux criminel (l'autre neveu) flanqué d'un mystérieux docteur (Peter Lorre) avec un cadavre sous le bras, le tout sous le regard de Cary Grant qui découvre avec horreur la conduite de ses tantes...


.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2008)

les images suivent la chronologie du film et correspondent à chaque fois à un plan du film.


indice_01: Etant donnés.


*******
plan_02
01:35








.


----------



## Ordha (20 Décembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> les images suivent la chronologie du film et correspondent à chaque fois à un plan du film.
> 
> 
> indice_01: Etant donnés.
> ...



Il n'y a pas d'image... et suivant les règles mentionnées plus haut par pascalformac, je confirme que tu as gagné


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2008)

désolé. 

j'ai modifié le nom de la photo (parce que j'avais listé les photos avec le titre ).
et re-uploadé les photos.
donc, le lien a été rompu.
et n'ayant pas relancé Firefox, la photo était toujours présente. 
tout cela pour me rendre compte que le site d'hébergement code le nom des photos... :rateau:

donc, oubli réparé. 

.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2008)

une image, avant de partir.



*******
plan_07
02:15









.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2008)

Ton indice m'a toute fait penser au duo  Eric & Marc Hurtado et à leur film Bleu, que j'ai eu la chance de voir au musée des Beaux-Arts de Lille.

Par contre, pour revenir au film, je suis sceptique :

Vu la photographie du film, je pencherais (encore) pour un film russe ou anciens affiliés des années 2000-2005.

Bon, je suis en vacance à l'étranger, mais dès que je reviens, je m'y attelle


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2008)

l'indice est une référence explicite à une autre oeuvre (dont tu connais l'auteur)...

sinon, le film est sortie en France en 1999. :rateau:  

et cela ne se passe pas en Poméranie occidentale, mais en France... 




*******
plan_25
06:00








.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2008)

Avant toute chose, je tiens à m'excuser pour le post déplorable tant au niveau de l'orthographe que de la grammaire... Clavier allemand + anniversaire des 30ans ne font pas bon ménage, je le saurais pour la prochaine fois. 

Sinon, que suis-je bête, il s'agit d'un film réalisé par un Bruno dont un de ses précédents films a pour tire le nom d'une ville américaine. 

Par contre, je saisis toujours pas ton indice...


----------



## pascalformac (21 Décembre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Avant toute chose, je tiens à m'excuser pour le post déplorable tant au niveau de l'orthographe que de la grammaire... Clavier allemand + anniversaire des 30ans ne font pas bon ménage, je le saurais pour la prochaine fois.


Aaah t'as  les idées en brouilly....
( c'est la V2 , german maj)

tu te prendrais pas pour Amenophis ?
t'ecoute pas Ophelaiille " Dieu m'a donné LE foi" en boucle?
t'etais en drag-queen  4mousquetairienne ( Milady de...)?

Sans doute pas
Alors il te reste.... un fond humain


( non je n'ai PAS donné le titre )


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2008)

l'indice est lié à "l'intrigue" du fil.

sinon, oui, l'autre film est un film "désertique" au sens littéral et figuré...   


*******
plan_44
09:30








.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Décembre 2008)

ce suspens est proprement inhumain , j'vous dis


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2008)

je pensais que c'était le Brouilly qui était proprement inhumain (ou innommable)... 
surtout le Brouilly glacé.

donc, cela se passe en France, dans une région que connait bien antoine59.
une région où l'on ne boit pas de Brouilly. 

.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Décembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> je pensais que c'était le Brouilly qui était proprement inhumain (ou innommable)...
> surtout le Brouilly glacé.
> 
> donc, cela se passe en France, dans une région que connait bien antoine59.
> ...


et ou il y a peu de montagnes mais quelques démons

( ca c'est pour les  top connaisseurs de le bruno)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2008)

Bon alors on attends itako pour qu'il donne la réponse et propose un nouveau film? 

Et non pas de Brouilly, et pourtant j'ai cherché et fouiné dans tous les lieux de Munich pour retrouver cette sensation glacée...

Mais en vain...

Malheureusement...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2008)

il me semble qu'il y a une petite confusion pour les démons...  
(parles-en à ton bon voisin...)

mais, sinon, nous parlons du même bonhomme. 


*******
@ antoine59
ce ne sont pourtant pas les bars à vin qui manquent à Munich... 


.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2008)

plan_48
10:40








.


----------



## bompi (21 Décembre 2008)

En tous cas un film super marrant, ça se voit tout de suite. Je pensais son réalisateur natif du plat pays qui n'est donc pas le sien.

Le film a un journal homonyme aussi connu que moribond.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2008)

plan_059    
14:06









bon, je vois que personne ne prend la main... 

.


----------



## bompi (21 Décembre 2008)

bin, j'ai pas d'images en stock


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2008)

je peux t'en passer, si tu veux... 


bon, il y a suffisamment d'indices (croisés et sous-jacents), à moins que cette accumulation n'ait fini par tout embrouiller... 

.

.


----------



## pascalformac (22 Décembre 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Le film a un journal homonyme aussi connu que moribond.


 moribond mais pas mort
( contrairement à son fondateur dont la mort eut un retentissement "international")


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2008)

alors, on ergote... 


il y a même eu une campagne de souscription...

(pour rester in topic, ce serait plus un remake de _L'empire du déclin américain_ ou _Chronique d'une mort annoncée_, voire _Mort d'un commis voyageur.._.)

quand à son fondateur, je passais, de temps en temps, devant sa plaque (le lieu ayant gardé le même nom), juste avant de déboucher sur cette artère bruyante et toujours encombrée, pour rejoindre le Max-Linder...
 

*******
plan_79
18:49







.


----------



## bompi (22 Décembre 2008)

Une éternité que je n'y suis plus allé, au Max Linder.


----------



## cooper (28 Décembre 2008)

Je propose L'Humanité, de Bruno Dumont


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2008)

cher Dale Cooper,


le jeu semblait suspendu dans cette attente interminable qui est l'oubli.

et votre intervention nous délivre d'un silence insurmontable.

le jeu va pouvoir reprendre.




.


----------



## cooper (28 Décembre 2008)

Ah merci, appelez moi ReAnimator.

Et puisqu'on est encore proche de Noël, restons dans le ton.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Décembre 2008)

cooper a dit:


> Et puisqu'on est encore proche de Noël, restons dans le ton.


_Petit Pope à Noël quand tu ._..

( je sors )

-
ca me ferait songer à un celebre film americain ( milieu ouvrier  au moment du vietnam)
mais c'est pas cette eglise là
encore que....

( grands souvenirs des longs plans "fêtes" exposant admirablement les rapports entre tous les personnages, quasi sans un mot, du grand art)


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2008)

ce n'est pas la même église (même si c'est une église orthodoxe).

rapport aux couleurs et aux contrastes...

.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Décembre 2008)

ouep totalement d'accord là dessus 
j'evoquais juste un souvenir
Arte l'a rediffusé il y a quelque temps et même sur petit écran ca restait un boulot impressionnant
 bon avec quelques aspects  grandiloquents quasi ridicules partie vietnam ( tournée en thailande bien sûr)    , mais toute la partie US  ca tient impeccablement  la route

mais revenons au film de cooper
pas vu


----------



## cooper (29 Décembre 2008)

Et pourtant....


----------



## dada didouda (29 Décembre 2008)

The Deer Hunter, de Michael Cimino
traduit en français par Le Chasseur de Bambi, euh non,  Voyage au bout de l'enfer

pascalformac avait vu juste !


----------



## pascalformac (29 Décembre 2008)

ce qui m'y a fait penser ce sont les ...vitraux
( assez particuliers , même pour une eglise orthodoxe, ca m'avait frappé lorsque j'avais vu le film puis revu et rerevu)

mais...j'ai PAS donné le titre
_( gniark gniark)
_
en passant , je me suis  interrogé sur Stan ( Cazale , celui avec la canette) et  les rapports entre Stan  et les autres
il est à la fois dans le groupe et intégré et légerement  à part , moins "macho" , plus"irresponsable" tout en etant élément central stable  sur le long terme

note étrange retournement historique
Alors que d'autres seconds rôles devinrent des stars , à l'époque  du film Cazale était plus célèbre que les autres ( #2 sur  beaucoup d'affiches de l'époque)
Grand acteur


----------



## cooper (29 Décembre 2008)

Bravo dada didouda, c'est bien ça  A toi la main.

Bravo aussi pascalformac, tu avais vu juste. Tres intéressante tes remarques sur le film. C'est l'un de mes all times top 10, et je suis absolument époustouflé par les scènes américaines, en particulier ce mariage !

Tres juste aussi la remarque sur les vitraux, pas tres "orthodoxes". Je pense que ça s'explique par le fait que les batiments églises, aux etats unis, passent souvent de mains en mains par plusieurs confessions chrétiennes, qui l'adaptent tout en gardant des éléments d'origine.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> note étrange retournement historique
> Alors que d'autres seconds rôles devinrent des stars , à l'époque  du film Cazale était plus célèbre que les autres ( #2 sur  beaucoup d'affiches de l'époque)
> Grand acteur



il me semble qu'il est mort peut de temps après le film.

en fait, je ne me souvenais plus de cette lumière incroyable (le rapport aux couleurs), je voyais le film plus gris, plus sombre, dans une lumière moins cinématographique, plus documentaire, plus sale... (je n'ai vu le film qu'une seule fois).

mais, en même temps, il est possible que je mélange des états de films entre eux... 

sinon, dans mon souvenir,  le film reste impressionnant.

et Cimino est très à l'aise dans les scènes collectives (voir aussi le début de _Heaven's Gate_)



et, l'église n'a rien d'_orthodoxe_...  

.


----------



## pascalformac (29 Décembre 2008)

le film partie US a des dominantes vertes ( nature) grises ( viile industrielle un peu triste) , couleurs reprises dans les scenes d'interieur à l'exception de certains interieurs plus " gais" ( tristes jaunes ocres sans chaleur à foutre le bourdon) 
Grand film , subtil malgré quelques exces


Et Holywood n' a jamais pardonné à Cimino le "gouffre" financier d'Heaven Gates  (néanmoins un bon film)
car enclencha la ruine d'united Artists une des grosses majors de l'époque

fait amusant sur Heaven's Gate
A l'origine prévu pour etre un " moyen budget", la maniaquerie perfectioniste de Cimino explosa le budget dès le  début  !(dépense finale 4 fois le budget prévu)
 et les roles joués par Kristofferson et Huppert  avaient été proposés ( au début du projet) à  John Wayne ( si si) et Jane Fonda

oh et le PREMIER montage serré faisait...cinq heures 30 !!


----------



## cooper (29 Décembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> et, l'église n'a rien d'_orthodoxe_...
> 
> .



Ab ben si, quand même, l'iconostase qui sépare l'autel de l'assemblée, avec ses 3 portes. C'est vrai que les icônes font plus saint sulpiciennes que traditionnelles, mais finalement ce style n'est pas si rare que ça en Russie, d'après ce que j'en ai vu.
Et puis, je ne me souviens plus, dans le film, si c'est une communauté orthodoxe, ou catholique de rite byzantin.


----------



## pascalformac (29 Décembre 2008)

l'eglise  est sensée etre une eglise russe orthodoxe
( ce qui est confirmé par les chants ...russes)
et en terme de " vraie vie" ce fut tourné à St Theodosius Russian Orthodox Cathedral ( de Cleveland Ohio)

edit 
trivia
Cazale est mort peu après le tournage et avant la sortie ( cancer)
et sa compagne officielle à l'époque était ...
Meryl Streep !!
(Cimino a fait un bien curieux casting quand on compare les personnages et la vraie vie)


----------



## dada didouda (3 Janvier 2009)

Alors allons y pour un film un peu complètement taré


----------



## dada didouda (5 Janvier 2009)

j'ai comme l'impression qu'il n'y a pas foule ... j'aurais peut être du mettre un autre film. Allons y pour une autre image


----------



## pascalformac (5 Janvier 2009)

euh c'est l'image finale!!
 quand on clique on est direct sur imageshack ( upload)

( d'ailleurs ils commencent à gonfler , je ne les utilise plus, je passe par tinypic)

-
t'aurais pas plus PETIT?


edit
pour info le film est de 1973


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2009)

et l'auteur aurait cédé, un temps, à la panique...


----------



## dada didouda (6 Janvier 2009)

hum, je vois que les spécialistes sont déjà sur le coup. 

une autre image






un des éléments de l'image est présent dans le titre ...

Je connaissais l'auteur surtout pour ses bandes dessinées, et je suis tombé par hasard sur ce film ... j'avoue avoir eu un peu peur au début.


----------



## kuep (15 Janvier 2009)

Les gendarmes au Mont Pelé ? :/ (up )


----------



## bompi (16 Janvier 2009)

Ça a l'air aussi débile que du Jodorowski ...


----------



## kuep (16 Janvier 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Ça a l'air aussi débile que du Jodorowski ...



Okay, La montagne sacrée donc, puisque personne ne se dévoue


----------



## bompi (16 Janvier 2009)

Sur fr.wikipedia.org, ils disent que le film est considéré comme une oeuvre majeure du XXe siècle.
Ça fait peur.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2009)

Je n'ai pas vu. A voir les images, pas l'impression d'avoir loupé grand chose...

Voilà. A qui la main ?


----------



## pascalformac (10 Février 2009)

petit up

Arte diffuse un documentaire très interessant
"lost in la Mancha"
(en  multidiff)

Sur le tournage qui vira au cauchemar de l'adaptation de Cervantes par Terry Gilliam
Film qui ne vit jamais le jour
---
c'est loin d'etre un "making of " betasse 
C'est interessant  drôle et triste
( series de pas de bol et enchainements qui plombèrent ce film très prometteur)


----------



## bompi (10 Février 2009)

Ah ça ... Rochefort en Quixote pour Gilliam, il est clair qu'on en salive ! Gilliam est un garçon têtu mais il collectionne les déboires, le dernier en date étant la surdose de Heath Ledger.


----------



## pascalformac (11 Février 2009)

Gilliam est un fou raisonnable

Bon souvenir de son doux sourire malicieux( et de son immense culture)  lors d'une soirée hommage  Monty au Grand Rex
ce genre d'hommage peut etre avec des interventions convenues , là pas du tout
Interventions petillantes et malines
( soirée organisée entre autres  par le bon magazine de cinéma ...
Brazil )


----------



## Romuald (29 Mars 2009)

Chers amis (beaucoup plus) cinéphiles (que moi), permettez moi de vous faire (peut-être) connaitre ce site. Je suppose que vous connaissez le film dont auquel, par contre il reste à ce jour une belle énigme digne de 'c'est quoi ce film', et si vous pouvez aider le réalisateur à trouver, moi, même pas j'essaie:rose:.
Les amateurs de dessins animés de la Warner (mais pas que, il y a de 'vrais' films) pourront jouer aux devinettes dans 'ça détourne' qui est en cours d'étude.


PS : ce mec est fou :love:


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mars 2009)

j'ai pas comprite la demande ( si demande)
le webmaster du site manque d'infos sur ces classiques du détournement potache?


----------



## Romuald (29 Mars 2009)

Il lui manque surtout le titre du film d'où est tiré un plan de 'la classe américaine'. Voir pour cela dans la section scène inconnue. Et c'est la seule qu'il lui manque.
Sa restauration consiste à retrouver tous les films qui constituent le détournement, acheter les DVDs correspondants, et reconstruire le film plan par plan. Quand je vous dis qu'il est fou ! Il est confronté à deux problèmes : ce plan inconnu, et les films qui ne sont pas reédités en DVD, d'où également cette section 

Et il lui manque, ou il n'a pas encore eu le temps de chercher, plein de titres de 'Ca détourne', un autre projet.


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mars 2009)

Ah ok
je viens de voir
( barré le gars)


----------



## Romuald (29 Mars 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> ( barré le gars)



C'est le moins que l'on puisse dire


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mars 2009)

en même temps ca lui fait découvrir des horizons...familiers
( il doit zoner dans les forums des barrés " horloges")


----------



## kuep (4 Avril 2009)

Hop.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2009)

Portier de nuit ?


----------



## kuep (4 Avril 2009)

Non, plus récent.


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Avril 2009)

Pas vu le dernier porno de canal désolé


----------



## kuep (4 Avril 2009)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Pas vu le dernier porno de canal désolé



Par contre le prochain c'est ce soir  

Quelqu'un a parlé de ce film y'a "peu de temps" dans le topic des coups de coeur / coups de pompe filmiques.


----------



## Chang (4 Avril 2009)

(tiens faut que je le rematte celui la ...)​


----------



## kuep (4 Avril 2009)

Chang a dit:


> (tiens faut que je le rematte celui la ...)​






Film en "quatre parties".

Un des participants de ce film sera en compétition officielle à Cannes le mois prochain.


----------



## pascalformac (6 Avril 2009)

un leger off topic


> Il lui manque surtout le titre du film d'où est tiré un plan de 'la classe américaine'


il pourrait demander directement aux réalisateurs la semaine prochaine
c'est en projo  evenement officiel ( avec présence d' Hazanavicius et  Mézerette,) à Beaubourg le 11 avril
avec en complement quelques detournements de Mozinor


----------



## kuep (7 Avril 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2009)

Groom Service ?


----------



## kuep (7 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Groom Service ?



Oui, ou Four Rooms, bravo.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2009)

Désirez-vous un indice messieurs ?


----------



## pascalformac (9 Avril 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2009)

Ok indice quand même 

Un remake a été fait.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Avril 2009)

pas un  DEUX.
celui du dessus est le 2 è 
la premiere version est de 1928

la deuxieme ( celle du dessus ) peu de temps après que l'inspirateur* du film fut épinglé par un "incorruptible"
Film culte pour des génerations de cinéphiles


La 3 è elle, plus " flashy",  est devenue culte pour  ceux qui s'imaginent que le cinema c'est forcement en couleur
( et ici je dirai en... rouge sang  et... blanc comme neige )

* edit
indice
inspirateur du film


----------



## Nouvoul (9 Avril 2009)

La féline


----------



## pascalformac (9 Avril 2009)

nope
 les deux films sont archi celebres

et le second ( en couleur) a été vu , mimé , rejoué  en boucle par quasi tous les ados acneiques fascinés par le personnage

autre indice
celui qui réalisa celui en couleur a aussi réalisé un film autour des flics qui enqueterent sur le personnage affiché au dessus

edit2
( personnage qui d'ailleurs ne fut pas poursuivi pour ses activités criminelles, difficilles à prouver,  mais pour évasion fiscale)


----------



## kuep (9 Avril 2009)

Bah ponds la réponse et envoie une nouvelle capture non ?


----------



## pascalformac (9 Avril 2009)

ben non 
mon jeu à moi, et les habitués le savent,  c'est de ne pas donner des réponses mais des indices en sup


----------



## kuep (9 Avril 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> ben non
> mon jeu à moi, et les habitués le savent,  c'est de ne pas donner des réponses mais des indices en sup



Oui mais C0rentin se fait chier à trouver un film, capturer des images et les héberger, c'est pas très fair play de ta part de t'incruster sans jouer le jeu. Tu seras privé de dessert


----------



## pascalformac (9 Avril 2009)

Pas fair play?
là je me marre 
c'est TRES fair play au contraire
sinon le fil serait entre quelques personnes ce qui n'a aucun intérêt  pour les autres

je peux même ajouter que je me fais  *ier, pour reprendre ton vocabulaire d'une si grande élégance, en  donnant des indices en plus  je contribue à animer ce fil quand il patine


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2009)

C'est bien de le faire mais le fait de dire que tous les ados adorent ce film, devrait vachement vous aider .


----------



## Nouvoul (9 Avril 2009)

J'ai dû confondre féline et fedora.


----------



## bompi (9 Avril 2009)

Ce qui m'agace est d'avoir immédiatement reconnu la bête mais pas la belle ...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2009)

Dans le remake y a papach .


----------



## pascalformac (10 Avril 2009)

> la belle


 C'est pas Boris K
c'est Karen M  qui joue P.  la maitresse du boss dont le " héros" cherche à s'émanciper ( violemment)


----------



## bompi (10 Avril 2009)

Il est assez facile à retrouver, ce film, hein ? 

Je n'ai vu que le dernier en date et je ne savais pas que Boris K....ff jouait dans celui de 1932.


----------



## pascalformac (10 Avril 2009)

Boris dans ce film






D'ailleurs Truffaut  qui a décortiqué le film en long et en large pense que la mort du personnage joué par Boris K est la plus belle scene du film


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2009)

Tu donnes la solution qu'on passe à autre chose ?


----------



## Romuald (10 Avril 2009)

Scarface

(en fait, c'est l'époque + la photo de Capone qui m'a donné la solution...)


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2009)

Enfin, à toi mon cher Romuald !


----------



## Romuald (11 Avril 2009)

Je veux bien, mais je pars dans une heure dans le trou du c.l du monde, sans ADSL ni ouifi, alors pour la solution, il vous faudra la trouver vite, vous débrouiller sans moi, ou attendre une semaine 

C'est parti, et comme il y a aussi de très bons films sans 'vrais' gens :


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Avril 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> vous débrouiller sans moi, ou attendre une semaine



Tu crois vraiment qu'on a besoin de toi ?? 

Sinon pour le film ... je ne sais pas...


----------



## pascalformac (11 Avril 2009)

ca me rappelle quelque chose
mais le style me fait dire que ce n'est pas l'histoire de pirate (réal francaise)  à laquelle je songe là maintenant

edit
mon oreillette ( marque cdeb macg®) m'informe qu'à 98% j'ai bon
( mais j'ai pas de saisie du film  , on se debrouillera)


----------



## Romuald (19 Avril 2009)

Je crois que vous avez besoin de moi... 

Un gros indice :


----------



## pascalformac (19 Avril 2009)

ok ca confirme ce qu'on s'est dit
j'ai bien aimé 
 reussi 
scénar intelligent, belle histoire abordant divers choses de maniere subtile

et pis y a du cul !
sisi !
assez marrant dans ce dessin animé pour enfant+ ado + adulte ( enfin un réal intelligent qui ne prend pas les enfants pour des bisounoursiens débiles !!)
scenes  pudiques  très zolies , pensez pas à mal


----------



## flammes (19 Juillet 2010)

bonsoir

je dirai le dessin animé :

"L'ile de black mor" non ?


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Juillet 2010)

flammes a dit:


> bonsoir
> 
> je dirai le dessin animé :
> 
> "L'ile de black mor" non ?



Je serais prêt à parier cher que tu as gagné !


----------



## flammes (19 Juillet 2010)

Désolé pour le déterrage de sujet, mais j'avais pas vu qu'il était si vieux.
Il est en post it du coup j'ai pas regardé la date.


Amicalement.


----------



## bompi (19 Juillet 2010)

Que cela ne t'empêche pas de proposer un autre fil : je m'apprêtais justement à ranimer ce fil pour le _fun_.


----------



## flammes (20 Juillet 2010)

Aller pour relancer ce sujet, un film classic. 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2010)

flammes a dit:


> Aller pour relancer ce sujet, un film classic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*La Dolce Vita*. 

 Par contre, je ne serai pas disponible pour jouer avant la nuit prochaine, voire demain... :hein:
 Je donne mon tour à qui veut si vous préférez poursuivre dans la foulée.


----------



## bompi (20 Juillet 2010)

Bon, je prends donc la main avec un film dont il est bien possible que je l'aie déjà présenté (il est dans mon dossier des non-proposés depuis deux ans mais bon).


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Juillet 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Bon, je prends donc la main avec un film dont il est bien possible que je l'aie déjà présenté (il est dans mon dossier des non-proposés depuis deux ans mais bon).


Je penserais à une version de le "Cube" mais je dois me tromper


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Je penserais à une version de le "Cube" mais je dois me tromper



J'y avais pensé. 
De même qu'à un film de 1985, et qu'un autre de 1995, mais je dois me tromper aussi...


----------



## bompi (20 Juillet 2010)

Erreur, messeigneurs 

Plus récent.


----------



## Pamoi (20 Juillet 2010)

Battle Royale (plutôt le 2, je pense ...) ?


----------



## bompi (20 Juillet 2010)

Toujours pas. Et pas le bon pays non plus.

Avec celle-ci, vous reconnaîtrez peut-être l'acteur (que je trouve tout bonnement épatant dans les trois films où je l'ai vu).


----------



## Aescleah (20 Juillet 2010)

Il me semble qu'il s'agit de *The Host*, non ?


----------



## Pamoi (20 Juillet 2010)

.... et passé à la télé récemment.


----------



## bompi (21 Juillet 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Il me semble qu'il s'agit de *The Host*, non ?


Exact. Film qui m'a vraiment beaucoup plu, d'une grande inventivité.
À toi la main


----------



## Aescleah (21 Juillet 2010)

Merci beaucoup 
J'ai également adoré le film.

Voici donc la suite, bonne chance à tous.


----------



## Pamoi (22 Juillet 2010)

Allez je m'y colle. Là comme sans réfléchir ça fait penser à Lost In Translation (ambiance)
C'est (évidemment) pas ça, mais bon ... comme ça au moins on a avancé


----------



## Aescleah (22 Juillet 2010)

Ah 
L'espace d'un instant j'ai cru que tout le monde était parti en vacances 
Non, ce n'est pas Lost in Translation comme tu l'as remarqué 
Bon, une seconde image arrivera un peu plus tard 

PS: je ne sais pas si c'est visible sur l'image, mais je suis resté dans le cinéma asiatique


----------



## Pamoi (22 Juillet 2010)

Il a eu un prix, ce film ?? (non, pas le coût production, hein .... )


----------



## Aescleah (22 Juillet 2010)

Il a obtenu deux prix, ainsi qu'une nomination


----------



## Nyx0uf (22 Juillet 2010)

Ma culture du ciné Asiatique est limitée, mais je pense à Infernal Affairs, pas le 1, vu qu'il a eu plus de récompenses.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Juillet 2010)

Ça me rappelle vaguement "Audition" mais je ne suis pas sûr...


----------



## Aescleah (22 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ça me rappelle vaguement "Audition" mais je ne suis pas sûr...



Toutes mes félicitations cher Patoch', il s'ait bien d'Audition. J'ai tout simplement eu un énorme coup de coeur pour ce film, grand moment cinématographique nippon, d'une grande intensité.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Juillet 2010)

Et une scène finale à faire dresser les poils :love:


Bon, je vous laisse la main... Ça faisait un sacré bail que je n'étais passé par là...


----------



## Nyx0uf (22 Juillet 2010)

Objection ! Audition a 3 Wins et 2 nominations ! 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0235198/


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Juillet 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Objection ! Audition a 3 Wins et 2 nominations !
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0235198/



Ah ouais ouais ouais... :sleep:


----------



## Aescleah (22 Juillet 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Objection ! Audition a 3 Wins et 2 nominations !
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0235198/



Ah merde ! En effet quelques unes m'ont échappé, désolé !.. Bon en même temps c'est pas comme si ça allait empêcher de trouver la réponse, Patoch' vient de nous le prouver


----------



## Pamoi (22 Juillet 2010)

La vérité c'est que t'as filé des faux indices, et voilà. 

Bon ben voilà, cétaki, du coup ??? (merci bien, Patoch, hein* ... )


[*Précision: C'est dit sur le ton de la plaisanterie. Ce n'est pas une attaque personnelle ni un quelconque jeté de gant en vue d'une rencontre à l'aube  
Encore moins le point de départ d'une enfilade de messages destinés à être édités à la tronçonneuse par un modo énervé. 
Voilà, voilà ...]


----------



## Aescleah (22 Juillet 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Bon ben voilà, cétaki, du coup ??? (merci bien, Patoch, hein* ... )



Eh bien tu n'as qu'à prendre la suite, tiens !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Juillet 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> [*Précision: C'est dit sur le ton de la plaisanterie. Ce n'est pas une attaque personnelle ni un quelconque jeté de gant en vue d'une rencontre à l'aube
> Encore moins le point de départ d'une enfilade de messages destinés à être édités à la tronçonneuse par un modo énervé.
> Voilà, voilà ...]



Vois-tu, tu es là depuis pas mal de temps, et si tu as été observateur, tu as du remarquer qu'il y a des fils dans lesquels je ne défèque jamais, question de respect et de principe... Celui-ci en fait partie


----------



## Pamoi (22 Juillet 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Eh bien tu n'as qu'à prendre la suite, tiens !



Bon, ok, merci.
ça arrive dès que possible.


----------



## Aescleah (22 Juillet 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Bon, ok, merci.
> ça arrive dès que possible.



Nul besoin de te presser, y'a pas foule à attendre j'ai l'impression


----------



## cooper (22 Juillet 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Nul besoin de te presser, y'a pas foule à attendre j'ai l'impression



Mais si, mais si, on est sur les starting blocks


----------



## Pamoi (22 Juillet 2010)

Allez, une vite fait ...


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Juillet 2010)

*The Talented Mr. Ripley*? ​


----------



## Pamoi (22 Juillet 2010)

non, non ...


----------



## rabisse (22 Juillet 2010)

The big Lebowski.


----------



## Pamoi (22 Juillet 2010)

Un film que je n 'ai pas aimé du tout la première fois que je l'ai vu. 
J'ai radicalement changé d'avis ensuite 

A toi


----------



## rabisse (22 Juillet 2010)

Pas très difficile...


----------



## Nyx0uf (22 Juillet 2010)

Les ailes du désir.


----------



## rabisse (22 Juillet 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Les ailes du désir.



 
Als das Kind Kind war...

A toi, en root.


----------



## Nyx0uf (22 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (22 Juillet 2010)

Ca ne serait pas Tachigui, de Mamoru Oshii ?


----------



## Nyx0uf (22 Juillet 2010)

Yep bien joué, à toi 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h09 ----------

Edit : film a voir pour les fans de Oshii


----------



## Aescleah (22 Juillet 2010)

Merci 

Alors voilà la suite, avec une scène culte, d'un film cultissime (sérieusement, un incontournable!):


----------



## Pamoi (23 Juillet 2010)

"20 ans sur le pot, ou la vie d'un constipé" ???


----------



## Aescleah (23 Juillet 2010)

Y'a de l'idée... Mais non ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h52 ----------

Petit indice: le film a quelques années déjà, mais grâce à son statut "culte", il est encore diffusé au cinéma aux Etats-Unis, dans quelques petites salles, notamment en Californie.


----------



## Pamoi (23 Juillet 2010)

cinéma indépendant, ou grosse production ?


----------



## Aescleah (23 Juillet 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> cinéma indépendant, ou grosse production ?



Cinéma indépendant, américain.


----------



## Aescleah (24 Juillet 2010)

Un autre indice: le type aperçu sur le screenshot est l'acteur principal, il est aussi le réalisateur, et le producteur du film


----------



## Pamoi (24 Juillet 2010)

Tom DiCillo ??


----------



## Aescleah (24 Juillet 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Tom DiCillo ??



Non, en revanche le prénom de notre homme est Tommy


----------



## Pamoi (24 Juillet 2010)

The Room, de Tommy Wiseau.


----------



## Aescleah (24 Juillet 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> The Room, de Tommy Wiseau.



Un grand bravo 

Pour ceux qui seraient intéressés (on ne sait jamais), il s'agit là peut-être du plus mauvais film de l'histoire du cinéma, tout y est si mauvais que c'en devient hilarant. Bref, je ne vais pas m'étendre davantage, mais à tous ceux comprenant la langue de Shakespeare et en quête de franche rigolade, je le recommande vivement !

A toi Pamoi


----------



## Pamoi (24 Juillet 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Un grand bravo
> 
> Pour ceux qui seraient intéressés (on ne sait jamais), il s'agit là peut-être du plus mauvais film de l'histoire du cinéma, tout y est si mauvais que c'en devient hilarant. Bref, je ne vais pas m'étendre davantage, mais à tous ceux comprenant la langue de Shakespeare et en quête de franche rigolade, je le recommande vivement !
> 
> A toi Pamoi



Oui, une critique de l'objet ici 

Merci, le prochain arrive prochainement !!


----------



## Pamoi (25 Juillet 2010)




----------



## rabisse (25 Juillet 2010)

Première impression; Gattaca (Bienvenue à)?


----------



## Pamoi (25 Juillet 2010)

A toi, donc ...


----------



## rabisse (25 Juillet 2010)




----------



## bompi (25 Juillet 2010)

Ça se passe en Europe ou dans le Nord-Est des Étazunis ?


----------



## rabisse (25 Juillet 2010)

Europe. .


----------



## bompi (25 Juillet 2010)

Dans une riante contrée du monde germanique ou scandinave ?

Comme ça, on dirait que ce n'est pas un film comique...


----------



## rabisse (25 Juillet 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Dans une riante contrée du monde germanique





bompi a dit:


> ce n'est pas un film comique...



Tu vois juste!


----------



## Pamoi (25 Juillet 2010)

réalisateur allemand (ou européen du Nord) ?


----------



## rabisse (25 Juillet 2010)

Film britannique réalisé par un britannique itou.


----------



## rabisse (26 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Pamoi (26 Juillet 2010)

La Vallée Perdue, de James Clavell


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Juillet 2010)

Gagné&#8230; 

Omar Shériff l'a tué&#8230; 

C'est pas moi qui l'ait dit&#8230;


----------



## Pamoi (26 Juillet 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Gagné
> 
> Omar Shériff l'a tué
> 
> C'est pas moi qui l'ait dit



tue*R* ... c'est important l'orthographe en version originale ...


----------



## rabisse (26 Juillet 2010)

J'adore ce film, "honteusement méconnu" comme y disent.
A toi, Pamoi.


----------



## Pamoi (27 Juillet 2010)

Si Michael Caine dedans jouer, 
Un bon film forcément c'est

(proverbe chinois)

La suite dès que possible

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h03 ----------


----------



## Pamoi (28 Juillet 2010)

C'est pas violent, ici .... une autre image ??


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Juillet 2010)

Ou un indice Ça se passe en Espagne ?


----------



## Pamoi (28 Juillet 2010)

Etats-Unis.
Le film est tellement connu que n'importe quel indice équivaudrait à donner la réponse ...
Metteur en scène américain de premier plan, acteur principal itou.
ça réduit les possibilités, hein ?? 

Allez une autre image en attendant que j'imagine un indice rare et intelligent :rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Juillet 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Etats-Unis.
> Le film est tellement connu que n'importe quel indice équivaudrait à donner la réponse ...
> Metteur en scène américain de premier plan, acteur principal itou.
> ça réduit les possibilités, hein ??
> ...


J'vais dire une connerie

Dance with me


----------



## Pamoi (28 Juillet 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> J'vais dire une connerie
> 
> Dance with me



je confirme 

c'est pas un film rigolo, ci-dessous une image plus en phase avec l'ambiance générale:


----------



## rabisse (28 Juillet 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> J'vais dire une connerie



Flash Dance *2* (Tu danses ou je t'explose) ?
:rose:


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Juillet 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> je confirme
> 
> c'est pas un film rigolo, ci-dessous une image plus en phase avec l'ambiance générale:



*Carlito's Way. *


----------



## Pamoi (28 Juillet 2010)

Dans mon top 3 ou 4 ... j'adore ce film

Bravo, respect et tout et tout ...  

A toi la main


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Juillet 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Dans mon top 3 ou 4 ... j'adore ce film
> 
> Bravo, respect et tout et tout ...
> 
> A toi la main



Je vous propose quelque chose dans quelques petites heures.


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Juillet 2010)

Quelques petits indices pour commencer. 

 - Le réalisateur est (très) connu.
 - L'actrice principale est connue aussi, mais tout de même moins que l'acteur principal, ce pourquoi je vais éviter de vous montrer son visage, du moins pour l'instant...


----------



## Nyx0uf (29 Juillet 2010)

The sound of music ?


----------



## Pamoi (29 Juillet 2010)

Pas sur que ce soit Shirley Maclaine , mais Two Mules For Sister Sara ??


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Juillet 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> The sound of music ?





Pamoi a dit:


> Pas sur que ce soit Shirley Maclaine , mais Two Mules For Sister Sara ??



Non. 

Nouvelle image : 







​

Nouveaux indices : 

- L'acteur sur la photo est l'acteur principal du film. 
Bon, OK, on ne le voit que de dos, et il n'est pas très facile de le reconnaître de cette façon, mais autrement ce serait trop facile... 

- L'une des singularités de ce film : sauf erreur ou omission de ma part, ces deux acteurs sont pratiquement les seuls du film. Je n'ai pas revu ce film ces dernières années, mais de mémoires, ce sont les deux seuls "vrais acteurs" du films, en tout cas les seuls à avoir des rôles parlants.  Je crois que les autres ne sont que des figurants. 
Donc, le film entier repose sur ces deux personnages.


----------



## Romuald (29 Juillet 2010)

Heaven Knows, Mr Allison

de John Huston avec Deborah Kerr et le grand Bob


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Juillet 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Heaven Knows, Mr Allison
> 
> de John Huston avec Deborah Kerr et le grand Bob



  Là, je suis impressionné.  

*Bravo*, à toi la main !


----------



## Romuald (29 Juillet 2010)

Puisqu'on est dans les classiques, hop !


----------



## Pamoi (30 Juillet 2010)

Français ? US ?


----------



## bompi (31 Juillet 2010)

Ça ressemble à du culte catholique d'avant Vatican II.
Donc je dirais plutôt européen qu'américain. J'ai l'_impression_ que ce n'est pas français : plutôt plus latin, italien disons.


----------



## Romuald (31 Juillet 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Français ? US ?



Oui
Donc non



bompi a dit:


> Ça ressemble à du culte catholique d'avant Vatican II.
> Donc je dirais plutôt européen qu'américain. J'ai l'_impression_ que ce n'est pas français : plutôt plus latin, italien disons.



Oui
voir au-dessus.

Et histoire de vous aiguilloner un peu  :


----------



## bompi (31 Juillet 2010)

"Le Corbeau", je dirais.


----------



## Romuald (31 Juillet 2010)

Quand je t'ai vu rentrer dans le circuit, j'étais sur que ça ne tiendrait pas longtemps


----------



## bompi (1 Août 2010)

Je pourrais presque dire que je suis impardonnable de ne pas l'avoir trouvé de suite, vu le nombre de fois que je l'ai vu 

Il est un peu tard pour que je parte à la chasse au film : je poste un petit quelque chose demain. Enfin, dans la journée, quoi.


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Août 2010)

Le petit bompi est attendu à l'accueil du magasin !


----------



## bompi (2 Août 2010)

Ça va être plutôt facile (pour certains). Surtout avec la prochaine image.


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Août 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Ça va être plutôt facile (pour certains). Surtout avec la prochaine image.



Je ne me sens pas vraiment en territoire inconnu... Mais j'ai encore de gros doutes...  
Je vais sans doute dire une bêtise plus grosse que moi... *The Wicked Lady*?...


----------



## bompi (3 Août 2010)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je ne me sens pas vraiment en territoire inconnu... Mais j'ai encore de gros doutes...
> Je vais sans doute dire une bêtise plus grosse que moi... *The Wicked Lady*?...


Bin non.

Avec cette photo, ce sera plus facile, au moins pour ceux qui ont déjà vu le film


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Août 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Bin non.
> 
> Avec cette photo, ce sera plus facile, au moins pour ceux qui ont déjà vu le film



*Judex*, de *Georges Franju*. Dont je n'ai d'ailleurs finalement pas vu grand-chose, à part *Les yeux sans visage*...


----------



## bompi (3 Août 2010)

C'est bien ça. À toi la main.


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Août 2010)

Je ne pense pas que beaucoup d'entre vous aient vu ce film... 
 Mais avec les prochaines photos et/ou quelques indices, vous allez certainement finir par trouver. ​ ​


----------



## bompi (3 Août 2010)

Ça a l'air suffisamment tarte pour être du Ed Wood mais c'est antérieur à sa brillante (?) carrière.

On dirait une resucée fauchée de Flash Gordon.


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Août 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Ça a l'air suffisamment tarte pour être du Ed Wood mais c'est antérieur à sa brillante (?) carrière.
> 
> On dirait une resucée fauchée de Flash Gordon.


 
 

Je ne pensais pas être démasqué si vite... 


Tu m'impressionnes. 
Bon, comme ce film a pratiquement été identifié, j'abrège un peu les choses ; il s'agit du troisième serial Flash Gordon, après *Flash Gordon* ( aka Flash Gordon : rocketship ) (1936) et *Flash Gordon's Trip to Mars* (1938). Donc, *Flash Gordon Conquers the Universe* (1940)! J'ai la chance de posséder cette perle rare en DVD !... :love:

Donc, avant *Ed Wood*, effectivement.  Réalisateur dont la carrière m'inspire d'ailleurs un certain respect, surtout si on prend en compte les budgets dérisoires dont il disposait...  Mais bon, je ne vais pas m'étendre... 


Dernière photo, juste pour le fun ! :love: 







​



Bien joué bompi, à toi la main !


----------



## bompi (4 Août 2010)

Allez, une célébrité, de dos (le film est célèbre aussi).


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Août 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Allez, une célébrité, de dos (le film est célèbre aussi).



   J'ai l'impression d'avoir déjà vu ce film, mais rien à faire pour mettre un nom dessus pour l'instant... :hein:
 La célébrité, de dos, c'est une actrice encore vivante?... Et de quelle nationalité, si possible?... 

 Là, comme ça, je penserais plutôt à un film d'espionnage tourné pendant les grandes heures de la Guerre Froide, par exemple vers les années 1950, mais sans aucune certitude...


----------



## Romuald (5 Août 2010)

Lauren Bacall ?


----------



## bompi (5 Août 2010)

Nenni (pas espionnage).
Nenni (pas Lauren Bacall).
Deuxième chance, sans la célébrité qui a contribué à rendre ce film célèbre. Elle reviendra en quatrième photo (mais je pense que vous aurez trouvé à la troisième ).


----------



## Romuald (5 Août 2010)

Ninotchka ?
(j'y pense depuis le début, mais je ne retrouvais pas le titre... :rose


----------



## bompi (5 Août 2010)

Da !

Pour le plaisir, je mets les deux autres captures que j'avais faites 

À toi la main.

PS : J'adore l'acteur de droite sur la photo nº3, Félix Bressart. Celui qui joue Greenberg, acteur rêvant de jouer Shylock, dans _To Be Or Not To Be_.


----------



## Romuald (5 Août 2010)

Restons dans les grands classiques :love:


----------



## Romuald (7 Août 2010)

yakelkin ?


----------



## Pamoi (7 Août 2010)

comme ça (vite fait) ça fait penser à Mr Smith au Sénat (Mr. Smith Goes to Washington)

mais bon ....  ça doit pas être ça, évidemment


----------



## Romuald (7 Août 2010)

Mais si...


----------



## Pamoi (7 Août 2010)

bon ben j'ai eu du bol.

Edit: Bon, je présume que c'est à moi, donc allons-y !!


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Août 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> bon ben j'ai eu du bol.
> 
> Edit: Bon, je présume que c'est à moi, donc allons-y !!




*Jack Lemmon* dans " *Avanti !* " (1972), de *Billy Wilder*. 

Je garde un bon souvenir de ce film. 




   Une petite liberté avec les habitudes du lieu ; je n'attends pas la confirmation, et je me permets de vous proposer autre chose pour ne pas trop vous faire poireauter. 






( PS : Je ne sais plus si je l'ai déjà proposé, ce film... :hein: Si vous voulez, je peux proposer autre chose dans la journée, si jamais ça vous rappelle des souvenirs trops frais.  )​


----------



## Pamoi (8 Août 2010)

Pas vu récemment dans ce fil ...

Ça doit être "The Thing From Another World"


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Août 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Pas vu récemment dans ce fil ...
> 
> Ça doit être "The Thing From Another World"



Bien joué ! 

Ou alors j'ai tendance à proposer des trucs trop faciles, en ce moment... :bebe:

Mais bien joué quand même ! 




C'est à nouveau à toi de jouer !


----------



## Pamoi (8 Août 2010)

des enigmes faciles gardent le fil actif

Bon, ça devrait aller vite (un classique comme vous les aimez, avec une équipe qui a fait l'objet d'une énigme récente)


----------



## Pamoi (8 Août 2010)

Comme je ne serai pas là de la journée, une deuxième photo:






celui qui trouve prend la main sans attendre


----------



## Aescleah (9 Août 2010)

Pas fichu de remettre un nom sur ces visages, pourtant je les connais...

Avant 1950 ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h41 ----------

La vie est belle (It's A Wonderful Life) de Frank Capra ?


----------



## Pamoi (9 Août 2010)

Superbe film (Capra / Stewart à nouveau)

 a toi !!!


----------



## Aescleah (9 Août 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Superbe film (Capra / Stewart à nouveau)
> 
> a toi !!!



Merci 
Et je confirme, le film est magnifique, sublime.

Voici donc la suite; désolé, je sors du domaine des classiques


----------



## Pamoi (9 Août 2010)

Vu qu'on est que tous les deux, va falloir un autre indice ....


----------



## Aescleah (9 Août 2010)

D'accord d'accord...

La capture précédente montre de manière explicite le thème abordé par le film. Comme tu t'en doutes donc certainement, l'atmosphère n'est pas des plus chaleureuses 
Enfin, on est loin du cinéma blockbuster hollywoodien


----------



## itako (9 Août 2010)

Let the right one in.


----------



## Aescleah (9 Août 2010)

itako a dit:


> Let the right one in.



Eh bien il n'aura pas tenu bien longtemps !
Félicitations 

A tous ceux qui ne l'ont pas vu, je le recommande vivement 

A toi pour la suite !


----------



## itako (9 Août 2010)

Hop!


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Août 2010)

itako a dit:


> Hop!



Probablement les uniformes de l'armée soviétique, dans un film relativement récent... 
 Je ne reconnais pas le film en question... Peut-être *Reds* ???... :hein:
 Je ne suis que moyennement convaincu par ma propre hypothèse...


----------



## itako (10 Août 2010)

Oui c'est pendant le reigne communiste.
Du moins pendant le 2/3 du film 

Il va falloir aller plus loin !
Sorti entre 2005 et maintenant


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Août 2010)

itako a dit:


> Oui c'est pendant le reigne communiste.
> Du moins pendant le 2/3 du film
> 
> Il va falloir aller plus loin !
> Sorti entre 2005 et maintenant



Quoi???... 

Carrément un film vraiment récent?... Alors que nous en étions tranquillement installés quelque part entre les années 30 et les années 60 ( enfin, à quelques propositions près...  ) ?... 
Il ne faut pas nous brusquer, quand même ! 


Alors je dirais *Katyn* ( que je n'ai d'ailleurs pas vu  ) ...


----------



## itako (11 Août 2010)

hé non

hoophop


hongrois.
Ce sont des organes humain.


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Août 2010)

itako a dit:


> hé non
> 
> hoophop
> 
> ...



*Taxidermia* ! 
Je ne l'ai pas vu, mais là, ma curiosité est attisée.


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Août 2010)

Bon, je prends la liberté de ne pas attendre la confirmation. 



Voici ce que je vous propose. :style:


----------



## Pamoi (12 Août 2010)

Un film d'Abel Ferrara ?



Human-Fly a dit:


> *Taxidermia* !
> Je ne l'ai pas vu, mais là, ma curiosité est attisée.



L'as tu regardé, donc, du coup ??


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Août 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Un film d'Abel Ferrara ?



Non, mais il est intéressant que tu aies pensé à lui !  

Le film que je vous propose d'identifier est signé de l'un de mes réalisateurs préférés, toutes catégories confondues... :love: 

( Comment ça, on s'en fout?...  )

Bon, deuxième photo : 









- Réalisateur très connu. 
- Acteurs connus. Ce pourquoi j'attendrai un peu avant de vous montrer des photos où ils risquent d'être trop facilement identifiables... 
- Le film que je vous propose, lui, n'est par contre pas très connu, du moins du grand public... ​ 



Mais je vous fait confiance pour venir à bout de cette nouvelle énigme dans des délais assez brefs...  



Pamoi a dit:


> L'as tu regardé, donc, du coup ??



Non, mais je le verrai sans doute dès que l'occasion se présentera. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h44 ----------

Je serai indisponible pendant une bonne partie de la soirée, donc une nouvelle photo et quelques nouveaux indices. 







​
( Désolé pour la qualité médiocre de ces photos, mais je n'avais pas le temps de faire des captures d'écrans à la main avec mon DVD... )




Jusqu'à maintenant, les photos que je vous propose reflètent assez bien l'ambiance du film dont il est question, et illustrent également bien certaines thématiques et certaines atmosphères récurrentes chez le cinéaste...


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Août 2010)

Pas certain que je repasse avant l'après-midi... 

Si des noctambules passent dans le coin, nouvelle photo et nouveaux indices.  







 Photo extraite du début du film.  ​ 
Elle est liée à une activité qui, dans ce contexte, donne son titre original au film. 




( PS : marrant, le nouveau système qui a automatiquement fusionné mes deux derniers posts...  )


----------



## Pamoi (13 Août 2010)

​ 
Film et metteur en scène américains ??


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Août 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> ​
> Film et metteur en scène américains ??


 Oui. 

 Réalisateur né à Chicago. 

Nouvelle photo, tirée de la même scène que la précédente : 







Et comme je serai absent toute la soirée, une autre :



 



 Quelques nouveaux indices, pour vous faciliter un peu la tâche : 

 Le réalisateur en question est à juste titre considéré comme un immense formaliste. 
 Son style - reconnaissable en quelques plans par beaucoup de cinéphiles - se caractérise par un très grand soin apporté à l'image et à la bande son.
 Précision du choix des angles, des cadrages, utilisation de la lumière, mouvements de caméra... 
 Mais aussi importance de la musique dans la construction dramatique et la narration... 

 Pour ce qui est de l'image, la qualité des photos que j'ai pu piocher sur le Net ne rendent pas justice à ce cinéaste, j'en ai bien conscience. 


 Pour ce qui est de l'aspect thématique de son oeuvre, les thèmes suivants reviennent souvent chez lui : 

 - La solitude, la liberté ... Souvent associées à des images de l'océan...
 - La violence, généralement associée aux armes à feu, dans des milieux urbains dans la plupart des cas...
 - Le courage et le dépassement de soi... 
 - La loyauté et la trahison...

 Très souvent - mais pas toujours - on trouve dans ses films des environnements urbains, avec de nombreuses scènes nocturnes... 

 Le film que je vous propose d'identifier est le premier long métrage cinéma de ce réalisateur, par ailleurs connu en tant que producteur, pour la télévision et pour le cinéma. 




 Je repasserai la nuit prochaine, avec de nouvelles photos et de nouveaux indices si nécessaire, mais je vous fais confiance pour trouver d'ici là...


----------



## cooper (13 Août 2010)

Thief, de Michael Mann ?


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Août 2010)

cooper a dit:


> Thief, de Michael Mann ?



Gagné !  

C'est à toi de jouer.


----------



## cooper (13 Août 2010)

Voilà pour vous, c'est du sérieux là :


----------



## Romuald (14 Août 2010)

'Las Hurdes, tierra sin pan', de Bunuel ?


----------



## cooper (14 Août 2010)

Non, mais pas mal ! C'est bien un film européen, de la même époque (à un an près).

EDIT : Avec ce film, on est à la frontière entre film et documentaire.


----------



## cooper (14 Août 2010)

Nouvel indice : je reviens de vacances en Irlande, et j'ai vu le film projeté à l'endroit du tournage.


----------



## Pamoi (15 Août 2010)

Avec tous ces indices, ça devient facile (enfin, normalement )

Man of Aran / L'homme d'Aran (1934) - Robert J.Flaherty


----------



## cooper (15 Août 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Avec tous ces indices, ça devient facile (enfin, normalement )
> 
> Man of Aran / L'homme d'Aran (1934) - Robert J.Flaherty





Bravo ! Un film classé comme un documentaire alors que le réalisateur à fait "jouer" leur vie quotidienne à des locaux, inventant une famille de toutes pièces. 

Le film est projeté quotidiennement dans une arrière boutique sur l'île principale des Iles d'Aran : belle expérience de le voir sur place.

A toi, donc.


----------



## Pamoi (15 Août 2010)

cooper a dit:


> Bravo ! Un film classé comme un documentaire alors que le réalisateur à fait "jouer" leur vie quotidienne à des locaux, inventant une famille de toutes pièces.
> 
> Le film est projeté quotidiennement dans une arrière boutique sur l'île principale des Iles d'Aran : belle expérience de le voir sur place.
> 
> A toi, donc.



_*Très beau film*_ (que je ne connaissais pas, mais visible sur youtube - en 8 parties), merci pour la découverte  

le suivant sera (forcément  ) plus léger.


----------



## Aescleah (15 Août 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> le suivant sera (forcément  ) plus léger.



Ah non, ça c'est impossible cher ami. On veut du *LOURD !*


----------



## Pamoi (15 Août 2010)

Non, non ... du *(très)* léger  - récent, américain.


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Août 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Non, non ... du *(très)* léger  - récent, américain.
> 
> ( Image :
> 
> ...



*The Hangover*. 

Je ne l'ai pas vu, mais la photo m'a rappelé les affiches du film. 

( PS : Photo difficile à afficher, d'ailleurs... Chez moi, elle ne s'affichait pas dans Firefox ; il m'a fallu récupérer le code source de ton post, et afficher ton image dans Safari...  )




Si mon hypothèse se confirme, voici ce que je vous propose, pour enchaîner :


----------



## Pamoi (16 Août 2010)

Human-Fly a dit:


> ( PS : Photo difficile à afficher, d'ailleurs... Chez moi, elle ne s'affichait pas dans Firefox ; il m'a fallu récupérer le code source de ton post, et afficher ton image dans Safari...  )



C'était pour te ralentir , mais visiblement ça n'a pas marché ... 



Human-Fly a dit:


> Si mon hypothèse se confirme, voici ce que je vous propose, pour enchaîner :



Là par contre, ça s'affiche très bien, mais je ne suis pas plus avancé ... Film érotique années 20, français (européen) ?


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Août 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> C'était pour te ralentir , mais visiblement ça n'a pas marché ...
> 
> 
> 
> Là par contre, ça s'affiche très bien, mais je ne suis pas plus avancé ... Film érotique années 20, français (européen) ?



 Film américain, des années 10. ( Des années 1910, hein, pas des années 2010 !  ...  :rateau: )
 Et pas érotique, bien que ma première photo ait en effet pu semer le doute à ce sujet.


----------



## Pamoi (16 Août 2010)

Peut-être Intolérance de David Griffith ??


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Août 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Peut-être Intolérance de David Griffith ??




Là, je suis impressionné. 



J'avais préparé plusieurs autres images... Je vous en montre encore une, pour le plaisir. 








Pour info, une partie de la décoration architecturale du complexe du *Hollywood and Highland Center*, au coeur d'Hollywood, a été construit en hommage au film *Intolerance: Love's Struggle Throughout the Ages*, de *Griffith*. Film qui fut tourné à l'emplacement de ce centre.  
Quelques photos sur *ce site*, par exemple, pour les curieux. 

C'est à toi de jouer !


----------



## Pamoi (16 Août 2010)

Merci 

Je reviens rapidement, avec du *LOURD !*  

Enfin je vais essayer (pas trop d'idée là tout de suite)


----------



## Pamoi (16 Août 2010)

Comme promis:


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Août 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Comme promis:



Peut-être *The American President*...? 
Mais je n'y crois guère... 

Par contre, sans doute un film américain assez récent, dans lequel il est probablement question d'élections, et peut-être d'un mariage...


----------



## Pamoi (16 Août 2010)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Peut-être *The American President*...?
> Mais je n'y crois guère...


pas ça, effectivement. bon film, mais pas du gabarit de celui que nous cherchons ici 


Human-Fly a dit:


> Par contre, sans doute un film américain assez récent, dans lequel il est probablement question d'élections, et peut-être d'un mariage...



Film américain, pas _très_ récent (années 70), pas d'élections, mariage(s) au début.
On a dit du lourd ....


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Août 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> pas ça, effectivement. bon film, mais pas du gabarit de celui que nous cherchons ici
> 
> 
> Film américain, pas _très_ récent (années 70), pas d'élections, mariage(s) au début.
> On a dit du lourd ....



*MASH*?


----------



## mrced (16 Août 2010)

Voyage au bout de l'enfer!!!


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Août 2010)

mrced a dit:


> Voyage au bout de l'enfer!!!



Ah oui, bien joué!...  
*Excellent film*, pourtant difficile à oublier, mais là, j'ai quelque peu manqué de vivacité... :rateau:


----------



## Pamoi (16 Août 2010)

Voilà, bravo !! 

J'avais d'autres images plus évidentes, mais j'attendais un peu 
(images extraites de cette bande annonce - je n'ai pas le DVD sous la main )

*Bon, mrced, c'est à toi !!! *

_*(la règle c'est: celui qui trouve poste OBLIGATOIREMENT la suivante - On ne se défile pas)*_


----------



## mrced (16 Août 2010)

Oui, oui! Ca arrive dans quelques minutes... je réfléchis  :mouais:


----------



## mrced (16 Août 2010)

voilà


----------



## Pamoi (16 Août 2010)

mrced a dit:


> Oui, oui! Ca arrive dans quelques minutes... je réfléchis  :mouais:


Pas de problème (c'était juste par rapport à la vaseline, j'avais des craintes ...  )



mrced a dit:


> voilà



Film récent ? US ? en N&B ??


----------



## mrced (16 Août 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Pas de problème (c'était juste par rapport à la vaseline, j'avais des craintes ...  )
> 
> 
> 
> Film récent ? US ? en N&B ??



La vaseline... ah oui j'avais oublié! 

Donc : Film US - en N&B - avant 2000 (pour rester un peu flou...)


----------



## Pamoi (16 Août 2010)

Down By Law ?? (que je n'ai pas vu)


----------



## mrced (16 Août 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Down By Law ?? (que je n'ai pas vu)



Bravo!

Il faut y remédier!


----------



## Pamoi (16 Août 2010)

On reste dans le noir et blanc. Facile (en principe) 

1ere scène du film.


----------



## mrced (16 Août 2010)

Film américain dont l'action se déroule à Chicago?


----------



## Pamoi (16 Août 2010)

Pas un film de gangsters, si c'est ce que tu entends 

L'action se déroule en Europe

edit:


----------



## mrced (16 Août 2010)

*FREAKS !!!*


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Août 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Pas un film de gangsters, si c'est ce que tu entends
> 
> L'action se déroule en Europe
> 
> edit:



"Freaks", de Tod Browning?




EDIT :

Posté de mon téléphone, mais pas assez vite... :rateau:

Grillé par mrced...


----------



## Pamoi (16 Août 2010)

mrced a dit:


> *FREAKS !!!*



Film culte parmi les films cultes ... 

A toi 

Edit:



Human-Fly a dit:


> "Freaks", de Tod Browning?
> 
> EDIT :
> 
> ...



Ben oui, mais t'as qu'à avoir un téléphone rapide


----------



## mrced (16 Août 2010)




----------



## cooper (16 Août 2010)

Il me semble reconnaitre Dennis Hopper et Sean Penn... *Colors*, de Dennis Hopper ?


----------



## mrced (17 Août 2010)

Non, ce n'est pas colors.


----------



## Pamoi (17 Août 2010)

The Indian Runner


----------



## mrced (17 Août 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> The Indian Runner



Tout à fait!
Bon, c'était plutôt facile, mais je n'étais pas trés inspiré...

En tout cas : Bravo!


----------



## Pamoi (17 Août 2010)

Allez, la nuit est à nous


----------



## mrced (17 Août 2010)

Euh...

Le Grand Blond avec une Chaussure Crottée?   

Plus sérieusement : film américain?


----------



## Pamoi (17 Août 2010)

Américain, comédie


----------



## mrced (17 Août 2010)

70's?


----------



## Pamoi (17 Août 2010)

Non


----------



## mrced (17 Août 2010)

Bon sang mais c'est bien sûr :

*THE PARTY*


----------



## Pamoi (17 Août 2010)

Voilà !! 

A toi


----------



## mrced (17 Août 2010)




----------



## Pamoi (17 Août 2010)

Encore un film de Sean Penn ??

Sinon, Ali McGraw dans le casting ? (de loin et de dos, elle lui ressemble  )

Film américain ?


----------



## mrced (17 Août 2010)

Non, pas un film de Sean Penn.
Non, ce n'est pas Ali Mac Graw, et elle n'est pas dans le casting.
Oui, c'est une production américaine, mais le réalisateur n'est pas américain.


----------



## Pamoi (17 Août 2010)

realisateur européen ?
Film célèbre ?


----------



## mrced (18 Août 2010)

Réalisateur européen.

Film célèbre, non, enfin ça dépend pour qui...


----------



## Pamoi (18 Août 2010)

Ah, ça se complique ... je vais attendre la cavalerie


----------



## Aescleah (18 Août 2010)

Sur la photo, la madame, elle est triste parce qu'elle a raté son barbecue ?


----------



## mrced (18 Août 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Sur la photo, la madame, elle est triste parce qu'elle a raté son barbecue ?




Un nouvel indice :


----------



## Pamoi (18 Août 2010)

:mouais:


----------



## Aescleah (18 Août 2010)

Ah ben voilàààààà ! Tout de suite c'est plus clair 

Zabriskie Point de Michelangelo Antonioni ?


----------



## mrced (18 Août 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Ah ben voilàààààà ! Tout de suite c'est plus clair
> 
> Zabriskie Point de Michelangelo Antonioni ?



J'étais certain qu'en mettant cette photo, quelqu'un (qui a vu le film) tilterait!

Oui, Bravo à toi!


----------



## Pamoi (18 Août 2010)

Raaahhh le killer !!!


----------



## Aescleah (18 Août 2010)

Merci beaucoup 

Voici la suite, désolé pour la pauvre qualité de l'image:


----------



## mrced (18 Août 2010)

En effet, on ne voit rien...

Film européen?


----------



## Aescleah (18 Août 2010)

mrced a dit:


> En effet, on ne voit rien...
> 
> Film européen?



Non, pas européen.


----------



## mrced (18 Août 2010)

Asiatique?


----------



## Aescleah (18 Août 2010)

mrced a dit:


> Asiatique?



Non plus. Bientôt un indice


----------



## mrced (18 Août 2010)

ok... Américain? et j'attend l'indice...


----------



## Aescleah (18 Août 2010)

mrced a dit:


> ok... Américain? et j'attend l'indice...



Film américain, en effet.

Bien que l'image puisse suggérer un (très) vieux film, il n'en est rien, c'est un choix du réalisateur pour renforcer l'atmosphère qu'il souhaitait créer.


----------



## Pamoi (18 Août 2010)

Peu de chances que ce soit ça, mais bon ...
Le projet Blair Witch ?


----------



## Aescleah (18 Août 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Peu de chances que ce soit ça, mais bon ...
> Le projet Blair Witch ?



En effet, ce n'est pas ça 
Mais on est bien dans le domaine de l'horreur (enfin on dit que Blair Witch c'est de l'horreur, moi je dis que ce film est une vaste blague).


----------



## mrced (18 Août 2010)

A première vue, j'avais pensé aux images de la cassette video de "Ring"...

Mais bon, si tu dis que le film est en noir et blanc, et pas asiatique...

Quelle décennie?


----------



## Aescleah (18 Août 2010)

Années 90


----------



## Aescleah (18 Août 2010)

Pour vous aider, outre le fait que le film est en noir et blanc, il n'y a pas un pète de musique non plus, juste quelques bruitages ici ou là.


----------



## mrced (18 Août 2010)

Après 95?
Un "dogme"?


----------



## Aescleah (18 Août 2010)

Avant 95, et pour ce qui est du dogme, y'a de l'idée


----------



## Aescleah (21 Août 2010)

Alors pour aider un peu plus, ce film aborde la religion, et un élément particulier de celle-ci.

Et pour récapituler: noir et blanc, pas de musique, américain, entre 90 et 95. Et en bonus, c'est tout sauf une super-production, ce qui n'a pas empêché ce film d'accéder à la célébrité.


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Août 2010)

*Schindler's List*?... 

 Je ne me rappelle pas s'il y a de la musique dans ce film, mais pour ce qui est des autres indices, ça pourrait correspondre, dans un sens...


----------



## Aescleah (21 Août 2010)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *Schindler's List*?...
> 
> Je ne me rappelle pas s'il y a de la musique dans ce film, mais pour ce qui est des autres indices, ça pourrait correspondre, dans un sens...



Bien que les indices aillent dans ton sens, non, il ne s'agit pas de Schindler's list.

Voici une autre image, peut-être une des plus célèbres tirées du film:







Enfin, pour ce qui est de la catégorie du film, on se trouve dans l'expérimental/horreur.


----------



## Aescleah (24 Août 2010)

Bon, je vois qu'il n'y a pas foule... 

Pour vous aider encore un peu, le film a été inspiré à son auteur par une expérience de mort imminente vécue durant sa jeunesse.

Avec tout ça, j'espère que vous allez enfin trouver !


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Août 2010)

J'ai trouvé, c'est *Flatliners*, de *Joel Schumacher* ! 



:rateau:

Plus sérieusement, je ne vois toujours pas... 
C'est bien un long métrage?... 
Le réalisateur est connu?...


----------



## Pamoi (24 Août 2010)

Ce qui est rageant, c'est que l'image (la 2è) est connue me dit quelque chose  ....


----------



## cooper (24 Août 2010)

Moi aussi. Apres enquête minutieuse, je dirais Begotten, de E.  Elias Merhige


----------



## Pamoi (24 Août 2010)

Cooper, tu es désormais mon idole officielle.


----------



## Aescleah (24 Août 2010)

cooper a dit:


> Moi aussi. Apres enquête minutieuse, je dirais Begotten, de E.  Elias Merhige



Toutes mes félicitations cooper ! 

A toi pour la suite


----------



## cooper (24 Août 2010)

Merci ! Après ces images perturbantes, un peu de lumière et de pureté 





​


----------



## cooper (25 Août 2010)

Allons, pas de proposition ?

Film français d'un grand réalisateur...


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Août 2010)

J'ai du le voir celui-là 

Au hasard : Les visiteurs du soir


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Août 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> J'ai du le voir celui-là
> 
> Au hasard : Les visiteurs du soir



 Non, mais sans doute à peu près cette époque, pour ce qui est de la sortie du film. 
 Un film sorti entre 1930 et 1950, à mon avis... 

 Peut-être un film que j'ai vu aussi, mais pour l'instant je ne vois toujours pas... 
 Le visage de l'actrice en tenue de religieuse me dit quelque chose, pourtant...


----------



## Romuald (26 Août 2010)

cooper a dit:


> Film français d'un grand réalisateur...



Bresson...


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Août 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Bresson...



Ah oui, "*Les Anges du Pêché*" (1943), de Robert Bresson ! 

Mais sans ton post, je serais encore en train de chercher... :rateau:

Je pense que c'est plutôt à toi de prendre la main.


----------



## Romuald (27 Août 2010)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je pense que c'est plutôt à toi de prendre la main.



Non, non, c'est à toi. Comme tu/vous pouvez vous en rendre compte je ne peux pas me connecter souvent, ce pourquoi je me suis contenté d'un indice et non de la réponse.


(message personnel : non, pas spécialiste - voir P4M ou D.J pour ça -, mais j'aime bien les classiques )


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Août 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, non, c'est à toi. Comme tu/vous pouvez vous en rendre compte je ne peux pas me connecter souvent, ce pourquoi je me suis contenté d'un indice et non de la réponse.
> 
> 
> (message personnel : non, pas spécialiste - voir P4M ou D.J pour ça -, mais j'aime bien les classiques )



 OK. 




 Voici pour vous. 







​


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Août 2010)

Nouvelle image, et quelques nouveaux indices.  

( Je serai absent aujourd'hui l'après-midi et le soir, je repasse dans la nuit. )





En attendant, une photo qui devrait vous donner un élément important sur le sujet du film :  



 



  - Réalisateur connu, mais pas pour ce genre de films.
 - Acteur principal connu, particulièrement pour "le rôle de sa vie", lequel n'a rien à voir avec celui qu'il incarne dans ce film. 


 Le réalisateur a dit du film que je vous propose d'identifier qu'il comptait parmi les deux dont il était le plus fier de toute sa carrière. Carrière incroyablement longue et prolifique, surtout à la production...

 Il a été scénariste en quelques occasions, a aussi joué dans quelques productions pour le cinéma et la télé... 
 Il a réalisé un peu plus d'une cinquantaine de films, et n'est désormais plus très loin des 400 productions, concernant les films ou téléfilms auxquels il a participé en tant que producteur, co-producteur, ou producteur exécutif ! 


 Là, il y a de grandes chances pour que vous puissiez trouver avant que je repasse.


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Août 2010)

:affraid:

Pas vraiment la foule, ici... 


Nouvelle photo. 
​ 





Comme vous l'aurez sans doute compris, il s'agit d'un drame, plutôt même un drame social engagé, alors que le réalisateur est davantage connu pour ses participations à des films fantastiques de série B. En tant que réalisateur, mais aussi et surtout en tant que producteur. 

Normalement, vous deviez trouver, là !


----------



## bompi (29 Août 2010)

Bin... si le gars a fait 50 films, ça veut dire qu'il y en a bien une quinzaine en noir et blanc donc il faut trouver dans le tas. Comme je ne connais pas vraiment les séries B et leurs talents, pas facile. Le sujet, on voit bien.

L'ambiance est un peu "les profanateurs de sépulture contre le KKK" donc Sud des Étazunis, périodre pré-Obama


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Août 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Bin... si le gars a fait 50 films, ça veut dire qu'il y en a bien une quinzaine en noir et blanc donc il faut trouver dans le tas. Comme je ne connais pas vraiment les séries B et leurs talents, pas facile. Le sujet, on voit bien.
> 
> L'ambiance est un peu "les profanateurs de sépulture contre le KKK" donc Sud des Étazunis, périodre pré-Obama



 Je comprends. 
 Mais là, c'est vraiment le pape de la série B, dont il est question ! 

 Son dernier film en tant que réalisateur remonte à 1990, mais il est toujours actif en tant que producteur. 
 ( Carrière commencée dans les années 1950.  )




 L'acteur principal du film, alors qu'il n'était pas encore connu : 









​


----------



## Aescleah (29 Août 2010)

Bon... Pour ce qui est du réalisateur, avec tes indices, il est évident qu'il s'agit de Roger Corman.

Ensuite, pour le film, c'est plus délicat... J'aurais tendance à dire The Intruder, mais je ne suis pas sûr !


----------



## bompi (29 Août 2010)

Corman, bien sûr : j'avais d'autres noms plus récents (Craven, Carpenter etc.) mais je ne parvenais plus à retrouver celui-ci. Quant à l'acteur, il ressemble bigrement à William Shatner jeune. Ce qui corrobore la réponse précédente.


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Août 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Bon... Pour ce qui est du réalisateur, avec tes indices, il est évident qu'il s'agit de Roger Corman.
> 
> Ensuite, pour le film, c'est plus délicat... J'aurais tendance à dire The Intruder, mais je ne suis pas sûr !




Exactement ! 

Je vous recommande cet excellent film, particulièrement atypique dans la filmographie de son prolifique auteur. 




Bien joué, à toi la main !


----------



## Aescleah (29 Août 2010)

Merci beaucoup 

Voici donc la suite, avec un film que j'ai beaucoup aimé:




Bonne chance à tous !


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Août 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Merci beaucoup
> 
> Voici donc la suite, avec un film que j'ai beaucoup aimé:
> 
> ...



 L'acteur à droite de la photo me fait penser à *Louis Jouvet*, mais ça ne doit pas être ça... :hein:


----------



## Aescleah (30 Août 2010)

Human-Fly a dit:


> L'acteur à droite de la photo me fait penser à *Louis Jouvet*, mais ça ne doit pas être ça... :hein:



Je dois bien avouer qu'il y a en effet une ressemblance ! Cependant, comme tu l'as pressenti, il ne s'agit pas de lui


----------



## bompi (30 Août 2010)

Français des années 30 ?


----------



## Aescleah (31 Août 2010)

Non, le film n'est pa français. En revanche, il s'agit bien des années 30.


----------



## bompi (31 Août 2010)

C'est bizarre, j'avais l'impression d'avoir vu ce film l'année dernière (un drame français ou belge qui se finissait dans les colonies de l'époque).

Ou alors, un film avec Clark Gable qui se passe sous les Tropiques (le titre m'échappe).


----------



## Aescleah (1 Septembre 2010)

Clark Gable ne joue pas dans ce film 
Indice: le film fur nommé 6 fois aux oscars.


----------



## bompi (1 Septembre 2010)

Je pensais aussi à Hitchcock. Cependant, années 30 riment avec Royaume-Uni pour ce dernier, donc je ne vois pas les oscars. Ce qui est agaçant, c'est quand on croit reconnaître un acteur mais en fait non (celui de gauche fait penser à Jacques Charrier ).

Une autre photo, _plize_ ?


----------



## Aescleah (1 Septembre 2010)

Et voici donc une autre image, qui devrait aider à situer l'action du film, détail important:


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Septembre 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Et voici donc une autre image, qui devrait aider à situer l'action du film, détail important:



*Gary Cooper*, dans *The Lives of a Bengal Lancer* (1935) , de *Henry Hathaway*.


----------



## Aescleah (1 Septembre 2010)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *Gary Cooper*, dans *The Lives of a Bengal Lancer* (1935) , de *Henry Hathaway*.



Absolument 

A toi pour la suite


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Septembre 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Absolument
> 
> A toi pour la suite



Merci. 

Vous aurez quelque chose à vous mettre sous la dent demain matin au plus tard, voire plus tard dans la nuit pour les plus noctambules d'entre vous.


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Septembre 2010)

Bon, ça risque d'être un peu facile pour les cinéphiles que vous êtes, mais je tente quand même... 










​


----------



## Pamoi (2 Septembre 2010)

A tout hasard 'la planète des singes' ??
( ou un autre film du même genre sur un futur apocalyptique ??  )


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Septembre 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> A tout hasard 'la planète des singes' ??
> ( ou un autre film du même genre sur un futur apocalyptique ??  )



Non, point de singes à l'horizon... 
Mais j'espérais bien qu'au moins une personne commettrait cette erreur... 


Ceci dit, tu es clairement sur la bonne voie. 
Le film que je vous propose d'identifier est bien un film de science-fiction dont l'action se situe dans un monde post-apocalyptique. 









​


----------



## Nyx0uf (2 Septembre 2010)

L'âge de crystal .?


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Septembre 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> L'âge de crystal .?



*Absolument !  

*Excellent film, selon moi, bien que certains éléments du film puissent sembler aujourd'hui maladroits, voire un peu datés... 
Un remake devrait sortir en 2012, je crois... J'attends avec impatience des infos à ce sujet ! 

Bien joué, à toi la main !


----------



## Nyx0uf (2 Septembre 2010)

Voilà !


----------



## Pamoi (2 Septembre 2010)

US années 40 ?
(Au hasard ) de Michael Curtiz ??


----------



## shogun HD (2 Septembre 2010)

Pas de printemps pour Marnie ?


----------



## bompi (2 Septembre 2010)

PLutôt Curtiz ou les années 40 (Marnie est en couleur).

Ou alors du genre Tourneur (La féline pour situer l'époque). L'actrice me fait penser à Veronica Lake.


----------



## Nyx0uf (2 Septembre 2010)

US Années 40 oui, le reste non


----------



## shogun HD (2 Septembre 2010)

veronica lake ?


----------



## Pamoi (2 Septembre 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> veronica lake ?


  regarde le dialogue au-dessus .... 

Barbara Stanwyck / L'Orchidée Blanche ??


----------



## Aescleah (2 Septembre 2010)

Il me semble qu'il s'agit de Double Indemnity (Assurance sur la mort), de Billy Wilder.


----------



## Nyx0uf (3 Septembre 2010)

Bonne réponse Aescleah !

A toi la main


----------



## Aescleah (3 Septembre 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Bonne réponse Aescleah !
> 
> A toi la main



Merci beaucoup 

Voici donc la suite, avec quelque chose de plus récent:




Bonne chance à tous


----------



## shogun HD (3 Septembre 2010)

allez au pif "les runaways"?


----------



## Aescleah (3 Septembre 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> allez au pif "les runaways"?



Nope !


----------



## shogun HD (3 Septembre 2010)

edit : punk rock ?


----------



## Pamoi (3 Septembre 2010)

un truc du style 'Priscilla folle du désert' (que je n'ai pas vu) ???


----------



## Aescleah (3 Septembre 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> edit : punk rock ?



Non plus 



Pamoi a dit:


> un truc du style 'Priscilla folle du désert' (que je n'ai pas vu) ???



Un truc dans le genre, oui, mais pas celui-là


----------



## Pamoi (3 Septembre 2010)

Années 90 ? 2000 ?


----------



## Aescleah (3 Septembre 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Années 90 ? 2000 ?



Années 2000


----------



## Nyx0uf (3 Septembre 2010)

Sur a 99% que c'est Hedwig and the Angry Inch


----------



## Aescleah (3 Septembre 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Sur a 99% que c'est Hedwig and the Angry Inch



En effet ! 

A toi pour la suite


----------



## Nyx0uf (3 Septembre 2010)

Hop


----------



## Pamoi (3 Septembre 2010)

The Last Picture Show ?


----------



## Aescleah (3 Septembre 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> The Last Picture Show ?



Il n'aura pas fait long feu celui-là


----------



## Nyx0uf (4 Septembre 2010)

A toi Pamoi


----------



## shogun HD (4 Septembre 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> A toi Pamoi


 


je sais ps ce qui l'a en ce moment   doit être amoureux


----------



## Pamoi (4 Septembre 2010)

Allez la suivante:


----------



## shogun HD (4 Septembre 2010)

edit :le pouvoir des francs maçons ?


----------



## Pamoi (4 Septembre 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> edit :le pouvoir des francs maçons ?



c'est un film, ça ??? :mouais:


----------



## shogun HD (4 Septembre 2010)

nan désolé :sleep:


harison ford dedans ?


----------



## Aescleah (4 Septembre 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> nan désolé :sleep:
> 
> 
> harison ford dedans ?



Dis-le que tu penses à un bon vieux Indiana Jones  
Mais... non !


----------



## shogun HD (4 Septembre 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Dis-le que tu penses à un bon vieux Indiana Jones
> Mais... non !


 


bin oui  mais non ..........

la momie ?


----------



## Pamoi (4 Septembre 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Dis-le que tu penses à un bon vieux Indiana Jones



ou à Witness ?? 

Non, plus vieux que tous ces Indiana Jones & co (et des acteurs plus ... britanniques )

-----------

Edit pour Shogun qui s'évertue à penser à des films récents: Années 70, et pas Egypte pour le lieu de l'action.


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Septembre 2010)

*The Man Who Would Be King (1975)*, de *John Huston* ?


----------



## Pamoi (5 Septembre 2010)

Tu peux enlever le point d'interrogation 

Bravo !!

A toi, donc ...


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Septembre 2010)

Voici pour vous !... 







​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Septembre 2010)

Argento.
"Le sang des innocents" peut être... Mais j'ai la flemme d'aller vérifier sur le DVD...


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Septembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Argento.
> "Le sang des innocents" peut être... Mais j'ai la flemme d'aller vérifier sur le DVD...



*cooper* étant absent en ce moment, je pensais que ce film allait tenir au moins un peu... 

Mais c'était compter sans un autre amateur de gialli.  

*Le Sang des Innocents*, effectivement.  Giallo tardif, qui ne vaut peut-être pas les gialli de la grande époque, mais qui à mon humble avis mérite quand même mieux que sa réputation. 

Bien joué, à toi la main.


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Septembre 2010)

Allez balance nous un film Corse genre :

La sieste&#8230;

Ma braguette est fermée et j'ai la flegme d'aller pisser&#8230;

56 heures dans un hamac&#8230;

Etc, etc&#8230; :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Septembre 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Etc, etc&#8230; :love:



"Ta Mémé chez les nudistes dans le désert des Agriates" 


Allez, facile...


----------



## itako (5 Septembre 2010)

Je me permets un bref aparté.


----------



## shogun HD (5 Septembre 2010)

le silence ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Septembre 2010)

gagné...


----------



## shogun HD (5 Septembre 2010)

sacré bol pour un pinzutu 



allez  très facile


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Septembre 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> sacré bol pour un pinzutu


En même temps, la production locale est tellement pléthorique... 





> allez  très facile



Carrément !


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Septembre 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> sacré bol pour un pinzutu
> 
> 
> 
> allez  très facile



*Forbidden Planet (1956)*?


----------



## shogun HD (5 Septembre 2010)

bravo à patochman et a human -fly 


effectivement un de mes films préféré forbidden planet


 3mn chrono encore bravo 


a toi human-fly


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Septembre 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> bravo à patochman et a human -fly
> 
> 
> effectivement un de mes films préféré forbidden planet
> ...



Merci. 




Voilà pour vous.  ​ 






​


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Septembre 2010)

Bon, nouvelle photo et quelques indices... 








- Film assez connu.
- Acteur principal très connu. Je ne vous le montrerai donc sans doute pas non plus sur les prochaine photos !... 
- Réalisateur hyper connu.


​


----------



## bompi (5 Septembre 2010)

Genre le Bal des Vampires. ?


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Septembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Genre le Bal des Vampires. ?



Non, pas du tout !  
Marrant que tu aies pensé à ça, par contre... 

Disons qu'à la rigueur, on peut entrevoir dans chacun de ces deux films un certain regard sur les apparences et les illusions, mais je ne vois pas trop bien quel autre point commun ils pourraient avoir...  



Par contre, tu as mérité une nouvelle photo ! 






​


----------



## bompi (5 Septembre 2010)

Britannique ?


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Septembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Britannique ?



Non. 

Une nouvelle photo, sur laquelle je vous montre finalement l'acteur principal du film... 






Il est au centre de l'image.  Pas forcément trop facilement reconnaissable, et j'avoue l'avoir un peu fait exprès... 
Cette photo illustre bien le titre international du film. 
​



Là, je pense que vous devriez trouver.


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Septembre 2010)

Revoici l'acteur principal du film, de dos...  
Coiffé d'une improbable perruque, comme sur la photo précédente... ​ 


 
Il s'agit de l'acteur fétiche du réalisateur, tous deux de la même nationalité, qui est aussi celle du film. 

​


----------



## bompi (6 Septembre 2010)

L'acteur (que je n'ai pas reconnu) semble jouer un rôle façon Raspoutine, avec une barbe un peu trop courte. 

Jamais vu cette chose.


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Septembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> L'acteur (que je n'ai pas reconnu) semble jouer un rôle façon Raspoutine, avec une barbe un peu trop courte.
> 
> Jamais vu cette chose.


Parfois, je propose un film qui est identifié dès la première photo, ce qui n'est jamais fait exprès... :rateau:
Là, il semblerait que ce soit au contraire plus difficile que je le croyais. 




Film sorti en 1958, et dont l'action se situe en 1846. 

L'acteur principal du film joue un rôle qui va un peu dans le sens de ce que tu supposes, effectivement. 
Son personnage prétend avoir droit au titre de "Docteur"... Mais c'est aussi un mage, un illusionniste, et le chef d'une petite troupe de théâtre ambulant... Il est soupçonné de charlatanisme par ses adversaires...

L'acteur principal, en haut à gauche de la photo. 






 Vous devriez le reconnaître, je pense.  
 Acteur qui figure par ailleurs en bonne place au générique d'un autre film proposé très, très récemment dans ce thread... 

​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Septembre 2010)

Il me semble reconnaitre Ingrid Thulin et Von Sydow... Il y a donc des chances que ce soit du Bergman, mais je ne sais pas lequel... Je ne l'ai pas vu...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2010)

Le Visage ?


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Septembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Il me semble reconnaitre Ingrid Thulin et Von Sydow... Il y a donc des chances que ce soit du Bergman, mais je ne sais pas lequel... Je ne l'ai pas vu...



 

Tu y étais quasiment... 




C0rentin a dit:


> Le Visage ?


 *Exactement* !  

 Là, ça s'est accéléré, du coup... 

Pour le fun, deux autres photos que je vous préparais. 












( Même personnage, cette fois-ci débarrassé de sa perruque et de sa fausse barbe.  )
​



Je vous recommande ce film, si vous avez l'occasion de le voir. 

Bien joué C0rentin, à toi la main !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2010)

.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h28 ----------


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Septembre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> .
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h28 ----------



*The Ghost Writer, de Roman Polanski. *


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2010)

Effectivement 
Ce fut rapide .

 à toi.


----------



## shogun HD (6 Septembre 2010)

Mais c est pire que le post de Google Earth !!!!! des killers de première bravo en tout cas !!!!;-))))


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Septembre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Effectivement
> Ce fut rapide .
> 
> à toi.



Merci.  




Voici pour vous. 






​



En principe, ça devrait être plutôt facile. 

 Une autre pour la route, je ne repasserai sans doute pas avant ce soir. 


 Le héros du film : 




​ 

 Si quelqu'un est certain d'identifier le film, pas la peine d'attendre une confirmation de ma part ; prenez la main directement, et passez à autre chose.


----------



## Nyx0uf (6 Septembre 2010)

Assault sur le central 13 de John Carpenter.

EDIT : j'aurais pas le temps de poster donc quelqu'un peut prendre la suite.


----------



## shogun HD (6 Septembre 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Assault sur le central 13 de John Carpenter.
> 
> EDIT : j'aurais pas le temps de poster donc quelqu'un peut prendre la suite.


 

ok j'm y colle


----------



## Romuald (6 Septembre 2010)

Hitchcock, l'homme qui en savait trop, première version ?


----------



## shogun HD (6 Septembre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Hitchcock, l'homme qui en savait trop, première version ?


 
sacré romuald    

bon d'un autre coté c'était pour occupé ....................un laps de temps très court


----------



## Romuald (6 Septembre 2010)

Un grand classique comme je les aime, avec du (très) beau monde, et d'autres moins connus.  
Comme la dame sur la photo, pourtant présente un bon tiers du film, au total bien sur, à l'écran 




Les stars, c'est pour plus tard


----------



## Romuald (7 Septembre 2010)

Ca n'a pas l'air de vous inspirer beaucoup, alors je vous rajoute un personnage


----------



## Romuald (7 Septembre 2010)

Vous faites grève ou bien ? 

Allez, troisième personnage et entrée de la Star 

*Tadam !*


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (7 Septembre 2010)

C'est Bette Davis 
Le film, je sais pas du tout.


----------



## shogun HD (7 Septembre 2010)

all about eve 

[YOUTUBE]XypVcv77WBU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Romuald (7 Septembre 2010)

Et voila pourquoi j'ai tardé à mettre la Grande Bette Davis, ça devenait facile.

La dernière tof prévue regroupait les stars : Anne Baxter, Bette Davis, Marylin Monroe, Georges Sanders




A toi


----------



## shogun HD (7 Septembre 2010)

merci romuald 


allez rien ne vas plus c'est parti pour la suite


----------



## Nyx0uf (7 Septembre 2010)

From here to eternity ?


----------



## shogun HD (7 Septembre 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> From here to eternity ?


 

nan


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Septembre 2010)

Klaatu barada nikto ?...


----------



## shogun HD (8 Septembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Klaatu barada nikto ?...


 


oui mais j'ai l'autre titre en terrien "the day the earth stood still" 


à toi PATOCHMAN


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Septembre 2010)

Là je pars bosser... Si quelqu'un veut prendre la main...
Sinon, je verrai ça plus tard


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Septembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Là je pars bosser... Si quelqu'un veut prendre la main...
> Sinon, je verrai ça plus tard


Ayant été à l'origine de ce fil je me permets de prendre la main provisoirement avec ceci&#8230; 




A vos marques&#8230; prêts&#8230; partez&#8230;


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Septembre 2010)

Plus personne ??? 

Réalisateur connu comme indice


----------



## Pamoi (8 Septembre 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> / partez





Dos Jones a dit:


> Plus personne ???



Ben c'est à dire ... 





A part ça, film européen ??


----------



## shogun HD (8 Septembre 2010)

polanski ?


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Septembre 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> A part ça, film européen ??


Non pas vraiment&#8230;



shogun HD a dit:


> polanski ?


Non plus&#8230;

Difficile de trouver des photos du film anodines&#8230;

Je vais ajouter des indices alors&#8230;

- Années 80/90&#8230;

- La musique est excellente&#8230;

Je pars à la quête d'une nouvelle photo&#8230; 

Trouvé !




Ben zut un des acteurs essentiels est caché par un n-iéme second rôle&#8230;


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Septembre 2010)

Ça dort ici&#8230; :sleep:

Pas inspirés ?

Alors voici la suite avec une actrice sur laquelle j'ai un peu flashé&#8230; 




Et c'est un film américain de surcroît&#8230;


----------



## shogun HD (9 Septembre 2010)

le flic de beverley hills ?


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Septembre 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> le flic de beverley hills ?


Ben quelle idée :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:

On a affaire ici à un film culte (Pas de cul-cul)

Allez je te donne une liste exhaustive de films qui sont pour moi des films cultes :

Jeremiah Johnson
Vol au dessus d'un nid de coucou
Délivrance
Easy Rider
Il était une fois dans l'ouest
Sur la route de Madison
Thelma et Louise

Et en français moins nombreux :

Tchao pantin
Les tontons flingueurs
Un singe en hiver

et j'oserais même

La grande vadrouille

Mais je dois en oublier

Donc ce film de 1988 en fait parti

Zut j'ai donné l'année :rose:

Quand vous aurez trouvé son titre vous comprendrez que c'est pas facile d'en mettre des images trop précises

Autre indice : J'ai du recadrer les images

Et rezut en ce jour j'ai une des musiques qui me trotte dans la tête Fèche


----------



## shogun HD (9 Septembre 2010)

bagdad café ?


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (10 Septembre 2010)

Désolée Romuald. Je ferai un peu plus traîner le suspense la prochaine fois  

C'est un film d'outre-atlantique ?
Est-ce-que dans ce film il y aurait un acteur britannique connu aussi ?


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Septembre 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> bagdad café ?


Ç'aurait pu mais c'est pas ça



petitchaperonrouge a dit:


> Désolée Romuald. Je ferai un peu plus traîner le suspense la prochaine fois
> 
> C'est un film d'outre-atlantique ?
> Est-ce-que dans ce film il y aurait un acteur britannique connu aussi ?


Pas dans les principaux ils sont d'outre-Atlantique dans l'ensemble

Je pars à la recherche d'une autre photo


----------



## Nyx0uf (10 Septembre 2010)

1988 ? Mississippi Burning ..?


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Septembre 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> 1988 ? Mississippi Burning ..?


Non du tout

Image suivante avec deux des actrices principales


----------



## Aescleah (10 Septembre 2010)

Edit: effectivement j'aurais dû mieux lire :rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Septembre 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Edit: effectivement j'aurais dû mieux lire :rateau:


Bon je vais mettre un autre indice :

Il y a dans ce film une scène culte irréaliste et délirante associée à la chanson d'un chanteur non moins célèbre et qui a plus de 80 ans actuellement&#8230;

Ça devrait plus trop tarder&#8230;


----------



## bompi (10 Septembre 2010)

Le chanteur c'est Johnny Halliday ?


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Septembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Le chanteur c'est Johnny Halliday ?


Ça irait presque pour l'âge mais pas pour la couleur&#8230; 

Juste après la scène culte&#8230;


----------



## shogun HD (10 Septembre 2010)

cars ?

une chanson de d'armstrong ?


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Septembre 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> cars ?
> 
> une chanson de d'armstrong ?


Armstrong l'astronaute&#8230; :mouais:

Bon je suis déçu&#8230; :rose:

La réponse ce soir de toute façon&#8230; 

C'est joué à quatre mains en plus&#8230;


----------



## Nyx0uf (10 Septembre 2010)

Colors ?


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Septembre 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Colors ?


Y'a de l'idée avec la bonne année et un réalisateur célèbre aussi&#8230; Mais c'est pas ça&#8230;

J'ajouterais comme indice que ça tient de la comédie plutôt&#8230;

Qui n'est pas que le chien de Mickey d'ailleurs&#8230; 

Y'a aussi des chutes&#8230;


----------



## bompi (10 Septembre 2010)

Ça, on dirait Brian de Palma en train de faire un clin d'oeil pas discret du côté de Hitchcock (la chute du malheureux Arbogast dans Psychose).


----------



## Romuald (10 Septembre 2010)

Les photos ne me disent absolument rien, alors en m'en tenant aux indices 'comédie culte ricaine de 88 avec tant d'acteurs connus que c'est pas facile de trouver des photos anodines'

Un poisson nommé Wanda ?


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Septembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Ça, on dirait Brian de Palma en train de faire un clin d'oeil pas discret du côté de Hitchcock (la chute du malheureux Arbogast dans Psychose).


Pas de Brian de Palma sur ce coup 



Romuald a dit:


> Les photos ne me disent absolument rien, alors en m'en tenant aux indices 'comédie culte ricaine de 88 avec tant d'acteurs connus que c'est pas facile de trouver des photos anodines'
> 
> Un poisson nommé Wanda ?


Non même si c'est un bon film aussi 

Autre chute mais rassurez-vous c'est une comédie spéciale et c'est pour de rire


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Septembre 2010)

Pour l'instant, les photos ne me disent rien non plus... 
Certains indices m'orientent plus ou moins vers *Stormy Monday (1988) *, de *Mike Figgis*, d'autant qu'on entend dans le film une chanson de *B.B. King*, qui doit avoir la bonne couleur de peau et qui doit être dans la bonne tranche d'âge... 
Par ailleurs, entre *Melanie Griffith*, *Tommy Lee Jones*, *Sting*, et *Sean Bean*, la distribution ne manque effectivement pas de noms connus... 
J'ai vu ce film il y a déjà pas mal de temps... J'en garde le souvenir d'un bon film, certes... Mais personnellement, je ne l'aurais pas classé dans le genre "comédie", par contre... 
Donc, ça ne doit pas être ça... 

Je n'ai plus qu'à continuer à chercher...


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Septembre 2010)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Pour l'instant, les photos ne me disent rien non plus...
> Certains indices m'orientent plus ou moins vers *Stormy Monday (1988) *, de *Mike Figgis*, d'autant qu'on entend dans le film une chanson de *B.B. King*, qui doit avoir la bonne couleur de peau et qui doit être dans la bonne tranche d'âge...
> Par ailleurs, entre *Melanie Griffith*, *Tommy Lee Jones*, *Sting*, et *Sean Bean*, la distribution ne manque effectivement pas de noms connus...
> J'ai vu ce film il y a déjà pas mal de temps... J'en garde le souvenir d'un bon film, certes... Mais personnellement, je ne l'aurais pas classé dans le genre "comédie", par contre...
> ...


Comme tu dis c'est pas ça&#8230; 

Par contre je sais plus trop quoi donner comme indice&#8230; 

Le chanteur à comme 2 ème prénom Georges&#8230;

Et il y a aussi des accidents dans le film&#8230;là c'est le deuxième&#8230;


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Septembre 2010)

Si le deuxième prénom du chanteur en question est George et non Georges, il pourrait s'agir de *Harry Belafonte*.  Ce qui tombe bien, parce que les autres indices me rapprochaient de plus en plus de *Beetle Juice*, de *Tim burton*...


----------



## Nyx0uf (10 Septembre 2010)

C'est BeetleJuice, j'ai hésité à le sortir celui là en plus, je suis dégouté !


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Septembre 2010)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Si le deuxième prénom du chanteur en question est George et non Georges, il pourrait s'agir de *Harry Belafonte*.  Ce qui tombe bien, parce que les autres indices me rapprochaient de plus en plus de *Beetle Juice*, de *Tim burton*...


Désolé pour le "s" à george et c'est gagné !!!   

Je commençais à désespérer&#8230; 



Nyx0uf a dit:


> C'est BeetleJuice, j'ai hésité à le sortir celui là en plus, je suis dégouté !


En deux mots en vérité&#8230;

Avec cette scène culte :

[YOUTUBE]S7moj5UGkZA[/YOUTUBE]​
Sinon si j'ai re-cadré un peu les photos c'est que j'ai eu le plaisir de le revoir et de l'enregistrer via EyeTV sur NRJ12 et qu'il y avait le logo de cette chaîne en incrustation&#8230; :rose:

On pourrait sinon discuter de la notion de film culte qui peut varier d'un individu à l'autre&#8230; 

A toi la mouche à tête blanche*&#8230; 

* Autre film célèbre&#8230;


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Septembre 2010)

Merci.  



Quelque chose qui plaira sans doute à pas mal d'entre-vous...  
Mais qui risque aussi de ne pas faire long feu... 
 Je propose quand même... 









​


----------



## Aescleah (10 Septembre 2010)

Là, comme ça, je dirais The Third Man, de Carol Reed ?


----------



## shogun HD (10 Septembre 2010)

elizabeth taylor ?


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Septembre 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Là, comme ça, je dirais The Third Man, de Carol Reed ?



Ah punaise... :rateau:

Je me doutais que si tu passais par là, ça irait vite... 
Mais quand même pas à ce point-là... 




Félicitations, à toi la main !


----------



## Aescleah (10 Septembre 2010)

Merci beaucoup 

Voici la suite, pour continuer dans la série des films cultes:




Bonne chance à tous !


----------



## shogun HD (10 Septembre 2010)

mister bean ?


psychose ?


----------



## Aescleah (10 Septembre 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> mister bean ?
> 
> 
> psychose ?



Ni l'un, ni l'autre


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Septembre 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Merci beaucoup
> 
> Voici la suite, pour continuer dans la série des films cultes:
> 
> ...



 Sans aucune certitude, je serais tenté de penser à *Night of the Living Dead (1968)*, de *George A. Romero*... :hein:


----------



## Aescleah (10 Septembre 2010)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Sans aucune certitude, je serais tenté de penser à *Night of the Living Dead (1968)*, de *George A. Romero*... :hein:



Non, ce n'est pas Night of the Living Dead, pourtant j'ai failli le proposer (mais je crois qu'il l'a déjà été par le passé).
Le film qui nous concerne ici est un peu plus récent (mais pas beaucoup plus).


----------



## shogun HD (10 Septembre 2010)

woody allen ?


----------



## Aescleah (10 Septembre 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> woody allen ?



Non...


----------



## shogun HD (10 Septembre 2010)

comédie avec peter sellers ?


----------



## Aescleah (10 Septembre 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> comédie avec peter sellers ?



Ni comédie, ni Peter Sellers. A ce rythme, dans 2 jours quand tu auras tout éliminé, on devrait y voir plus clair


----------



## shogun HD (10 Septembre 2010)

film d'épouvante ?


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Septembre 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Merci beaucoup
> 
> Voici la suite, pour continuer dans la série des films cultes:
> 
> ...



Considérant les souvenirs auxquels ce film me renvoie, je m'en veux vraiment de ne pas l'avoir identifié plus vite... :rateau: 
C'est bien évidemment *Eraserhead (1976)*, de *David Lynch*.


----------



## Aescleah (10 Septembre 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> film d'épouvante ?



On est en effet dans le domaine de l'horreur, entre autres genres


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Septembre 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> On est en effet dans le domaine de l'horreur, entre autres genres



Je suis assez d'accord.


----------



## Aescleah (10 Septembre 2010)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Considérant les souvenirs auxquels ce film me renvoie, je m'en veux vraiment de ne pas l'avoir identifié plus vite... :rateau:
> C'est bien évidemment *Eraserhead (1976)*, de *David Lynch*.



Absolument ! Je pensais qu'il tiendrait un petit peu plus longtemps, en essayant de choisir une image qui ne soit pas trop évidente... :rateau:

En tout cas, bravo 

A toi pour la suite


----------



## bompi (11 Septembre 2010)

Flûte, j'arrive trop tard.


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Septembre 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Absolument ! Je pensais qu'il tiendrait un petit peu plus longtemps, en essayant de choisir une image qui ne soit pas trop évidente... :rateau:
> 
> En tout cas, bravo
> 
> A toi pour la suite



 Merci. 



bompi a dit:


> Flûte, j'arrive trop tard.


Si tu savais le nombre de fois que je me suis dit ça... :rateau: 




Voici pour vous : 





​ 



 - 1er indice : cette actrice est sans doute la personne la plus connue de la distribution de ce film, côté "acteurs".

 - 2ème indice : le réalisateur n'est pas connu. 

 - 3ème indice : le film est moyennement connu. 

 - 4ème indice : il y a quand même une personne très, très connue au générique de ce film, et vous en saurez davantage dans mes prochains posts, si vous ne trouvez pas d'ici là. 

 - 5ème indice : dans plusieurs pays dont la France, le Royaume Uni, et les USA, ce film est classé "Tous Publics".


----------



## shogun HD (11 Septembre 2010)

Elmer le remue-méninges??


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Septembre 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> Elmer le remue-méninges??



Pas du tout ! 
Par contre, je ne crois pas avoir entendu parler de *ce film* avant de lire ton post.  J'essaierai de le voir un de ces quatre. 




Je risque d'être absent une bonne partie de la journée, voire de ne pas revenir avant ce soir... 




Nouvelle photo : 








 En attendant que je repasse dans le coin, pour vous faire patienter - et peut-être même pour vous faire trouver la bonne réponse, une nouvelle photo, avec cette fois-ci le héros du film de face, au centre de l'image.​ 





Nouvel indice : L'acteur n'est pas connu - du moins je crois - mais son père était l'un des acteurs les plus connus de toute l'histoire du cinéma, par contre.​



Si quelqu'un identifie de façon certaine le film, n'attendez pas que je confirme.  Prenez la main, et passez à autre chose.


----------



## shogun HD (11 Septembre 2010)

Sinbad et lil du tigre de 1977


[YOUTUBE]yefqaIxln44[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Septembre 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> Sinbad et lil du tigre de 1977
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]yefqaIxln44[/YOUTUBE]


*Exactement* ! 

Et merci pour la petite vidéo ! 




Justement, je me préparais à poster un peu plus tard des photos des créatures de *Ray Harryhausen* (dont je suis un grand fan)... 
Je pensais que le film serait identifié à ce moment-là, mais pas forcément avant, par contre.  

Allez, juste pour le fun, une créature issue du bestiaire du grand Ray ! 







Bravo, à toi la main !


----------



## shogun HD (11 Septembre 2010)

merci


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Septembre 2010)

De dos on dirait Al Pacino


----------



## shogun HD (11 Septembre 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> De dos on dirait Al Pacino


 


nan pas lui 


j'ai pris cette image les autres sont trop évidentes


----------



## bompi (11 Septembre 2010)

Ce ne serait pas un flm des 70's-80's, j'aurais dit Michael Madsen.


----------



## mrced (11 Septembre 2010)

Thelma et Louise?


----------



## shogun HD (11 Septembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Ce ne serait pas un flm des 70's-80's, j'aurais dit Michael Madsen.


 nan pas 70 et pas 80


----------



## bompi (11 Septembre 2010)

Américain, quand même ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h09 ----------

Et c'est Madsen ? Pask'alors ce serait peut-être une fiction de roman de gare.


----------



## Nyx0uf (11 Septembre 2010)

De dos j'aurais dis Gabriel Byrne.


----------



## shogun HD (11 Septembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Américain, quand même ?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h09 ----------
> 
> Et c'est Madsen ? Pask'alors ce serait peut-être une fiction de roman de gare.


 



oui américain fin 90

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h08 ----------




Nyx0uf a dit:


> De dos j'aurais dis Gabriel Byrne.


 


nan 

il a aimé la guitare dans un de ses autres  film


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Septembre 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> oui américain fin 90
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h08 ----------
> 
> ...


Quand on me parle de guitare je pense à Delivrance&#8230;

Sinon y'a Jonny Guitar qui me vient aussi à l'esprit&#8230; Mais bon ça m'en donne pas plus sur le titre de ce film&#8230;


----------



## shogun HD (11 Septembre 2010)

une autre image je pense que ça va tilter........


je ne pense pas que se soit madsen ..............pas vu dans la distrib

c'est pas délivrance ..............


----------



## Pamoi (11 Septembre 2010)

C'est pas U Turn ?


----------



## shogun HD (11 Septembre 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> C'est pas U Turn ?


 


bingo pamoi 

c'est bien U turn d'oliver stone un fim de malade 


[YOUTUBE]ME6dPjYcvak&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


la main passe


----------



## Pamoi (11 Septembre 2010)

Merci Shogun  
Et il me semblait bien que le gars de dos c'était Sean Penn ?

Bon, la suite plus tard. (un truc facilissime)


----------



## Aescleah (11 Septembre 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Bon, la suite plus tard. (un truc facilissime)



D'accord. Mais pas trop, non plus.


----------



## Pamoi (11 Septembre 2010)

Allez, comme promis une facile:

Image du début du film


----------



## shogun HD (11 Septembre 2010)

ne nous fâchons pas !!!!!


----------



## Pamoi (11 Septembre 2010)

J'avais pas d'idée, et comme je l'ai revu cette semaine .... 

A toi !!


----------



## shogun HD (11 Septembre 2010)

attention enigme rapide..................


----------



## shogun HD (12 Septembre 2010)

on sèche.................


un célèbre individu apparait quelque secondes plus tard .............


----------



## Aescleah (12 Septembre 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> on sèche.................
> 
> 
> un célèbre individu apparait quelque secondes plus tard .............



Sans déconner ?! Et à la fin du film (au début aussi), y'a même son nom !


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Septembre 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> on sèche.................
> 
> 
> *un célèbre individu* apparait quelque secondes plus tard .............


François Mitterand, Gandhi, Jimi Hendrix, John Lennon, Dieu, Charlie Chaplin, Hithcok, Amok etc

T'en as d'autres des indices comme cela


----------



## shogun HD (12 Septembre 2010)

alfred ça vous ira ...............


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Septembre 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> alfred ça vous ira ...............


C'est déjà plus précis

Je mets sa filmographie ou tu donnes un autre indice


----------



## shogun HD (12 Septembre 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> C'est déjà plus précis
> 
> Je mets sa filmographie ou tu donnes un autre indice


 


je vais pas donner le titre non plus et oh y aplus de saisons ici


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Septembre 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> je vais pas donner le titre non plus et oh y aplus de saisons ici


Une autre image, plutôt une époque, des indices sur les acteurs etc

Pour Bettle Juice j'ai du mettre 9 images plus des tas d'indices parsemés dans mes messages

Le but n'est pas de monopoliser le fil mais de le faire tourner

Ensuite à toi de trouver ce qui mettrait sur la voie sans être trop précis


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Septembre 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> attention enigme rapide..................



*Marnie (1964) *. 









​ 



   Je m'en veux vraiment de ne pas avoir trouvé plus vite... :rateau:


----------



## Aescleah (12 Septembre 2010)

Tiens, j'arrive trop tard... :rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Septembre 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Tiens, j'arrive trop tard... :rateau:



Comme *je le disais à bompi*, je ne compte plus depuis longtemps les fois où je me suis dit ça... :rateau:


----------



## shogun HD (12 Septembre 2010)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *Marnie (1964) *.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


faut pas  200 coups de fouets 

un bon alfred de 1964 marnie 

et bien à toi ............


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Septembre 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> faut pas  200 coups de fouets
> 
> un bon alfred de 1964 marnie
> 
> et bien à toi ............



200 coups de fouet, tu es trop bon !  

Voici pour vous : 







​
Si vous trouvez directement avec cette photo, chapeau bas !  
Les photos suivantes devraient être nettement plus faciles à situer. 

Et bien entendu, n'hésitez pas à proposer des hypothèses de titres, d'acteurs, de ce que vous voulez, ou demandez-moi autant d'indices que vous voulez ! 

Avec de la chance, je vous répondrai peut-être...


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Septembre 2010)

Je risque de ne pas repasser avant le début de l'après-midi, donc une nouvelle photo pour vous faire patienter, et sans doute aussi pour vous faire trouver. 







​ 
 Pas besoin d'indices, à mon avis, parce que je pense que ça devient vraiment facile. :bebe:




 La personne qui serait certaine d'identifier le film prendrait la main sans attendre de confirmation de ma part.  ( Mes deux photos sont dans la galerie qui se trouve sur la page du film, sur imdb.com  )


----------



## Aescleah (13 Septembre 2010)

Forcément, là tu aides un peu beaucoup 

Il s'agit de When Worlds Collide de Rudolph Maté.

Puisque tu l'indiques dans ton post, je repasserai un peu plus tard pour proposer le prochain film.


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Septembre 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Forcément, là tu aides un peu beaucoup
> 
> Il s'agit de When Worlds Collide de Rudolph Maté.
> 
> Puisque tu l'indiques dans ton post, je repasserai un peu plus tard pour proposer le prochain film.



Je savais que si tu passais par là, ça irait tout de suite très vite... 
Je vous ai peut-être rendu les choses un peu trop faciles, mais je préférais ça plutôt que de prendre le risque de bloquer le thread. 

Bien joué malgré tout, à toi la main !


----------



## Aescleah (13 Septembre 2010)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je savais que si tu passais par là, ça irait tout de suite très vite...
> Je vous ai peut-être rendu les choses un peu trop faciles, mais je préférais ça plutôt que de prendre le risque de bloquer le thread.
> 
> Bien joué malgré tout, à toi la main !



Merci beaucoup 

Comme promis, voici la suite, avec du grand cinéma (cette opinion n'engageant que moi):




Bonne chance à tous !


----------



## Pamoi (13 Septembre 2010)

Soylent green ??


----------



## Aescleah (13 Septembre 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Soylent green ??



Je me disais bien qu'il allait pas faire long feu celui-là... :rateau:

Bravo Pamoi, à toi (tiens ça sonne d'une façon étrange cette succession de mots ) pour la suite !


----------



## Pamoi (13 Septembre 2010)

Merci 

la suite, film culte, facile:


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Septembre 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Merci
> 
> la suite, film culte, facile:


Vol au-dessus d'un nid de coucou&#8230; 

Finalement non je m'as trompé&#8230;  :rose:


----------



## Pamoi (13 Septembre 2010)

A toi !!


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Septembre 2010)

Tiens faut que je le revois alors&#8230;

Merci&#8230; 

Bon encore un pour lequel ça va pas être facile de trouver des images anodines&#8230;

Ce soir je vous mets le feu&#8230;


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Septembre 2010)

Bon ça coince aussi sur suissi 

Alors la suite




Film des années 90


----------



## shogun HD (13 Septembre 2010)

edit.............

américain ?


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Septembre 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> edit.............
> 
> américain ?


Oui américain et interdit aux -12 ans


----------



## shogun HD (13 Septembre 2010)

1998 ?


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Septembre 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> 1998 ?


Moins&#8230; 

Un des acteurs essentiels&#8230;


----------



## shogun HD (13 Septembre 2010)

c'est l'enfer ce fil ....................


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Septembre 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> c'est l'enfer ce fil ....................


C'est habituel avec moi&#8230; 




Y'a eu des blessés aussi&#8230;


----------



## bompi (13 Septembre 2010)

De Palma ? Cimino ?


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Septembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> De Palma ? Cimino ?


Que nenni mais un réalisateur intéressant tout de même

Je reviens demain matin


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Septembre 2010)

Quasiment au pif... *Backdraft (1991)*?... 
 Mais je n'y crois pas trop... :rateau:


----------



## Pamoi (14 Septembre 2010)

Bon, alors je me lance aussi 

Les Anges De La Nuit, de Phil Joanou ??


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Septembre 2010)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Quasiment au pif... *Backdraft (1991)*?...
> Mais je n'y crois pas trop... :rateau:


En effet c'est pas cela&#8230; 



Pamoi a dit:


> Bon, alors je me lance aussi
> 
> Les Anges De La Nuit, de Phil Joanou ??


Non plus&#8230;

Le réalisateur à été primé à Deauville entre autres mais pas pour ce film&#8230; 

A l'écoute du Monde&#8230;


----------



## Nyx0uf (14 Septembre 2010)

The Usual Suspects.


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Septembre 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> The Usual Suspects.


Et bien voilà t'es à l'heure ce coup-ci 

 

A toi


----------



## Nyx0uf (14 Septembre 2010)

Je me disais que cette boîte d'allumettes me disait quelque chose... Et ta dernière image m'a bien aidé ! 

Alors voilà pour la suite :


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Septembre 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Je me disais que cette boîte d'allumettes me disait quelque chose... Et ta dernière image m'a bien aidé !
> 
> Alors voilà pour la suite :


Avec le béret je pencherais pour un film Français voire européen


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Septembre 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Je me disais que cette boîte d'allumettes me disait quelque chose... Et ta dernière image m'a bien aidé !
> 
> Alors voilà pour la suite :



*Wristcutters: A Love Story (2006)*, de *Goran Dukic*.


----------



## Nyx0uf (14 Septembre 2010)

Ah, bha ça a été rapide


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Septembre 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Ah, bha ça a été rapide








Voici pour vous :









​


----------



## shogun HD (14 Septembre 2010)

Ghost in the shell?


----------



## Nyx0uf (14 Septembre 2010)

On dirait Wonderful Days.


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Septembre 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> Ghost in the shell?



Moins connu que *Ghost in the Shell*, mais pourtant d'un intérêt comparable, à mon humble avis. 



Nyx0uf a dit:


> On dirait Wonderful Days.



... aka *Sky Blue*, exact !  

Voilà qui fut rapide aussi !... 







Comme je ne pensais pas que vous trouveriez aussi vite, je poste la seconde image que je vous préparais, pour le fun.  







Bien joué, à toi la main !


----------



## Nyx0uf (14 Septembre 2010)

Effectivement Wonderful Days vaut vraiment le coup d'oeuil 

Pour la suite


----------



## Nyx0uf (14 Septembre 2010)

Autre image vu que personne n'a encore répondu


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Septembre 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Autre image vu que personne n'a encore répondu



Pour pas que tu te sentes trop seul

L'arbre aux sabots


----------



## Nyx0uf (14 Septembre 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Pour pas que tu te sentes trop seul



C'est bien gentil à toi 



> L'arbre aux sabots



Mais non 

Le film est américain.


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Septembre 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> C'est bien gentil à toi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


En noir et blanc 

Une période entre 1890 et 2030 ?


----------



## Nyx0uf (14 Septembre 2010)

> Une période entre 1890 et 2030 ?



Plutôt dans les années 40  (pas de l'an 2000 )


----------



## bompi (14 Septembre 2010)

Un truc du genre Raisins de la Colère ?


----------



## da capo (14 Septembre 2010)

je crois bien que c'est ça.


----------



## Nyx0uf (15 Septembre 2010)

Nop c'est pas ça


----------



## Aescleah (15 Septembre 2010)

Il me semble que c'est Sullivan's Travels de Preston Sturges.


----------



## Nyx0uf (15 Septembre 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Il me semble que c'est Sullivan's Travels de Preston Sturges.



Exactement, à toi la main !


----------



## Aescleah (15 Septembre 2010)

Merci beaucoup 

Voici donc la suite:





Bonne chance à tous !


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Septembre 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Merci beaucoup
> 
> Voici donc la suite:
> 
> ...



Je m'en veux de n'avoir pas identifié *Joel McCrea* dans *Sullivan's Travels*, pour la session précédente... :rateau:

Sinon, là, c'est *The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari (1920)*, de *Robert Wiene*.  
Superbe image, d'ailleurs.


----------



## Aescleah (15 Septembre 2010)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je m'en veux de n'avoir pas identifié *Joel McCrea* dans *Sullivan's Travels*, pour la session précédente... :rateau:
> 
> Sinon, là, c'est *The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari (1920)*, de *Robert Wiene*.
> Superbe image, d'ailleurs.



Je me disais bien que pour les connaisseurs l'image serait parlante... de là à ce que la réponse arrive aussi vite... :rateau:

En tout cas bravo, et à toi pour la suite !


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Septembre 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Je me disais bien que pour les connaisseurs l'image serait parlante... de là à ce que la réponse arrive aussi vite... :rateau:
> 
> En tout cas bravo, et à toi pour la suite !



Merci.  

Dans un film muet, il n'est pas rare que les images soient "parlantes".  




Voici pour vous : 








​


----------



## Nyx0uf (15 Septembre 2010)

Crash (2004) ?


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Septembre 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Crash (2004) ?



Ah punaise... :rateau:

Excellent film, pour ceux qui ne le connaîtraient pas, si jamais il y en a ici...  

La prochaine fois, c'est décidé, je vous proposerai quelque chose de plus difficile ! 




Bien joué, à toi la main !


----------



## Aescleah (15 Septembre 2010)

Human-Fly a dit:


> La prochaine fois, c'est décidé, je vous proposerai quelque chose de plus difficile !



La prochaine fois que j'ai la main, je posterai un navet que personne n'a vu en loucedé...


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Septembre 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> La prochaine fois que j'ai la main, je posterai un navet que personne n'a vu en loucedé...



J'en ai justement deux sous le coude, là, que je vais finir par vous servir... 
Le pire, c'est que je les aime bien, ces deux films...  
Il y aura assez de photos et d'indices pour que vous puissiez tout de même les identifier.  

Vous voilà prévenus !...


----------



## Nyx0uf (15 Septembre 2010)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Ah punaise... :rateau:
> 
> Excellent film, pour ceux qui ne le connaîtraient pas, si jamais il y en a ici...
> 
> ...



Merci 

Bon on peut mettre des trucs tordu du coup


----------



## shogun HD (15 Septembre 2010)

super heroes movies ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Septembre 2010)

Steet trash...


----------



## Nyx0uf (15 Septembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Steet trash...



Street 

Bien joué sinon


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Septembre 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Street



N'empêche que t'as le bonjour de Nick Le Zob


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Septembre 2010)

Bon, en attendant l'éventuel retour de Nick le Zob, je me permets de vous proposer une petite session intermède.  

 Le film à identifier peut difficilement s'intégrer dans les grands classiques, dans le cinéma d'auteur, ou dans je ne sais quoi d'avant-gardiste, d'intellectuel, ou d'artistiquement exigeant, vous voilà prévenus !


----------



## Arlequin (16 Septembre 2010)

hello


USA ?

edit: je pense l'avoir

The Magic Sword (1962)

is it ?


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Septembre 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> hello
> 
> 
> USA ?
> ...


Là, je suis scié... :rateau:

C'est exactement *ça*...  

J'essaierai de vous proposer quelque chose d'encore plus difficile la prochaine fois que je prendrai la main ! 

*Une critique du film*, dont je partage assez le point de vue. 




Chapeau bas, à toi la main !


----------



## Arlequin (16 Septembre 2010)

**********

un grand classique, que j'ai re re re vu très récemment
je suppose que cela ne devrait pas durer :rose::


----------



## Arlequin (16 Septembre 2010)

hébé

à ce point là ? 

allez, une deuxième et pis je repasserai demain matin


----------



## Aescleah (16 Septembre 2010)

Il me semble qu'il s'agit de Hellzapoppin' de Henry C.Potter.


----------



## Arlequin (16 Septembre 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Il me semble qu'il s'agit de Hellzapoppin' de Henry C.Potter.



il te semble bien


----------



## Aescleah (16 Septembre 2010)

Merci beaucoup 

Comme promis, j'enchaîne avec du cinéma de haut vol... 





Bonne chance à tous !


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Septembre 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Merci beaucoup
> 
> Comme promis, j'enchaîne avec du cinéma de haut vol...
> 
> ...




Possible que je l'aie déjà vu... 

J'ai d'abord pensé à un *Pierre Brice* en période de vaches maigres... Donc, hors saga Winnetou... Lorsqu'il s'essayait à la SF en 1976 dans une série TV, ça donnait *ça*, pour situer un peu l'ambiance...  
Mais apparemment ça n'est pas lui... 

Bon, là, comme ça, je dirais cinéma bis de série Z, années 1970 ou éventuellement tout début 1980... Production américaine ou italienne, et probablement du fantastique ou de la SF... 
Un chef d'oeuvre genre *Galaxina*, voire *Starcrash* ( dans le meilleur des cas... ). 

Sans doute aucun des deux, mais est-ce qu'au moins je me rapproche un peu, ou pas du tout?...


----------



## Aescleah (17 Septembre 2010)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Possible que je l'aie déjà vu...
> 
> J'ai d'abord pensé à un *Pierre Brice* en période de vaches maigres... Donc, hors saga Winnetou... Lorsqu'il s'essayait à la SF en 1976 dans une série TV, ça donnait *ça*, pour situer un peu l'ambiance...
> Mais apparemment ça n'est pas lui...
> ...



Alors... Tu as vu juste sur quelques points 
Il s'agit bien de cinéma bis de série Z, début des années 80. En revanche la production n'est ni américaine, ni italienne 
Il s'agit en effet de SF, mais aucun des deux chefs d'oeuvre cités 

Une autre image, pour le plaisir des yeux (et aider aussi, accessoirement ):


----------



## Aescleah (18 Septembre 2010)

Puisque ça ne se bouscule pas au portillon, une autre image


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Septembre 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Alors... Tu as vu juste sur quelques points
> Il s'agit bien de cinéma bis de série Z, début des années 80. En revanche la production n'est ni américaine, ni italienne
> Il s'agit en effet de SF, mais aucun des deux chefs d'oeuvre cités
> 
> Une autre image, pour le plaisir des yeux (et aider aussi, accessoirement ):





Aescleah a dit:


> Puisque ça ne se bouscule pas au portillon, une autre image



Sauf erreur ou omission de ma part, je ne pense pas avoir vu ce film, ni même en avoir entendu parler... 
La plupart des productions de ce genre que je connais viennent des USA ou d'Italie... En particulier pour ce qui concerne cette période... Donc, là, ça élimine quand même pas mal de possibilités... :rateau:
Production canadienne, peut-être?... Ou britannique, à la rigueur?... 

Sinon, la qualité des images proposées donne le "ton", c'est le cas de le dire !...


----------



## Aescleah (18 Septembre 2010)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Sauf erreur ou omission de ma part, je ne pense pas avoir vu ce film, ni même en avoir entendu parler...
> La plupart des productions de ce genre que je connais viennent des USA ou d'Italie... En particulier pour ce qui concerne cette période... Donc, là, ça élimine quand même pas mal de possibilités... :rateau:
> Production canadienne, peut-être?... Ou britannique, à la rigueur?...
> 
> Sinon, la qualité des images proposées donne le "ton", c'est le cas de le dire !...



Bien... La production n'est ni canadienne, ni britannique (il faut chercher dans un pays un peu plus chaud, et pas forcément commun dans le domaine de la production cinématographique...) ! J'avais prévenu, là c'est du lourd... Le film a un statut de film culte auprès des amateurs du genre.
Quant à la qualité de l'image, c'est la meilleure qui soit disponible, ce qui donne le ton en effet... 

Encore une petite image:




La "chose" à droite est censée être une grosse créature velue...


----------



## Arlequin (18 Septembre 2010)

production indienne


----------



## Aescleah (18 Septembre 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> production indienne



Non plus !


----------



## Arlequin (18 Septembre 2010)

australie ?


----------



## Aescleah (18 Septembre 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> australie ?



Non plus !

Un gros indice: le pays de production s'étend sur deux continents


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Septembre 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> australie ?



J'y ai pensé aussi... De même qu'à la Nouvelle Zélande...
Je me trompe peut-être, mais je commence désormais à orienter mes recherches en direction de l'Espagne...


----------



## Aescleah (18 Septembre 2010)

Human-Fly a dit:


> J'y ai pensé aussi... De même qu'à la Nouvelle Zélande...
> Je me trompe peut-être, mais je commence désormais à orienter mes recherches en direction de l'Espagne...



Tu te rapproches un peu, mais ce n'est pas encore ça. Mon indice précédent devrait aider je pense


----------



## Romuald (18 Septembre 2010)

La turquie, donc.


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Septembre 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Non plus !
> 
> Un gros indice: le pays de production s'étend sur deux continents





Aescleah a dit:


> Tu te rapproches un peu, mais ce n'est pas encore ça. Mon indice précédent devrait aider je pense


Je n'avais pas trouvé ton indice précédent parce que j'avais oublié de recharger ma page avant de poster... :rateau: 

Je pensais de plus en plus à une production mexicaine ; ton indice semble confirmer mes soupçons...  Je ne suis pas un as en géographie - loin de là - mais le Mexique s'étend de l'extrême Sud de l'Amérique du Nord à l'Amérique Centrale, je crois... Et donc s'étend peut-être sur deux continents, de ce point de vue... :hein:  


Donc, peut-être une histoire de chose poilue mexicaine... 

Je n'ai pas trouvé la boule de poils de ta photo dans "les 101 Monstres Ringards", mais je ne désespère pas de l'apercevoir dans la trilogie "Craignos Monsters" du *même auteur*...


----------



## Aescleah (18 Septembre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> La turquie, donc.



En effet !



Human-Fly a dit:


> Je n'avais pas trouvé ton indice précédent parce que j'avais oublié de recharger ma page avant de poster... :rateau:
> 
> Je pensais de plus en plus à une production mexicaine ; ton indice semble confirmer mes soupçons...  Je ne suis pas un as en géographie - loin de là - mais le Mexique s'étend de l'extrême Sud de l'Amérique du Nord à l'Amérique Centrale, je crois... Et donc s'étend peut-être sur deux continents, de ce point de vue... :hein:
> 
> ...



Comme l'a indiqué Romuald, c'est une production turque. Cela ne devrait donc plus vous prendre trop de temps pour identifier cette perle du cinéma turc.


----------



## bompi (18 Septembre 2010)

Un point de géographie : le Mexique est certes un pays d'Amérique Latine (et principalement hispanophone) mais c'est un pays d'Amérique du Nord.


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Septembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Un point de géographie : le Mexique est certes un  pays d'Amérique Latine (et principalement hispanophone) mais c'est un  pays d'Amérique du Nord.


Je le situais "à cheval" sur le Sud de l'Amérique du Nord et l'Amérique Centrale... :rateau:
Merci pour cette précision.  




Aescleah a dit:


> En effet !
> 
> 
> 
> Comme l'a indiqué Romuald, c'est une production turque. Cela ne devrait donc plus vous prendre trop de temps pour identifier cette perle du cinéma turc.



Je n'avais pas non plus vu le post de Romuald avant de poster, pour les mêmes raisons que précédemment... :rateau: 
Toujours aussi nioube, décidément... :bebe: 





Ce fut laborieux, mais je crois que je tiens un suspect intéressant, cette fois... 
* The Man Who Saves the World *?


----------



## Aescleah (18 Septembre 2010)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je le situais "à cheval" sur le Sud de l'Amérique du Nord et l'Amérique Centrale... :rateau:
> Merci pour cette précision.
> 
> 
> ...



Et c'est exactement ça ! Une véritable perle 

Pour les curieux, le film est visible gratuitement sur Google video.

Félicitations, et à toi pour la suite !


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Septembre 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Et c'est exactement ça ! Une véritable perle
> 
> Pour les curieux, le film est visible gratuitement sur Google video.
> 
> Félicitations, et à toi pour la suite !


Merci. 

Bonne idée que de proposer ce film !  
Voilà qui m'a permis de découvrir ou de redécouvrir différents sites web assez spécialisés, et de me replonger dans les bouquins de *JPP*... 

Et merci pour le lien vers la vidéo, je vais regarder ça de plus près ! 




Voici qui - en principe - devrait ne pas être trop facile à identifier... Mais moins difficile toutefois que dans le cas de cette fameuse perle turque ! 









​
 C'est sans doute la seule image que je pourrai vous proposer dans cette qualité et dans cette taille... Sauf si je trouve le temps de vous faire des captures à partir de mon DVD, mais ça ne pourra pas être avant demain dans le meilleur des cas... 
 Mais je compenserai avec des indices après vos prochains posts, en cas de besoin.


----------



## shogun HD (18 Septembre 2010)

City of Life and Death ?


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Septembre 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> City of Life and Death ?



Non. 

Pas le bon film, ni la bonne année de sortie, ni le bon pays.
Par contre, dans un sens, il est aussi question de vie et de mort. 

Autre indice : le film que je vous propose d'identifier est beaucoup, beaucoup moins bien noté sur imdb...  Il est même beaucoup moins bien noté que la perle turque de la session précédente... 

Ceci dit, je ne trouve pourtant pas ce film si mauvais. Je l'ai pour ma part découvert avec plaisir. C'est au moins une curiosité, et le scénario ne m'a finalement pas semblé dépourvu d'intérêt, loin de là. 









​
Je vous l'avais dit, que la qualité des images n'allait pas aller en s'améliorant...


----------



## bompi (19 Septembre 2010)

La qualité remarquable des décors ferait penser à un film d'Ed Wood (pour situer le niveau).


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Septembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> La qualité remarquable des décors ferait penser à un film d'Ed Wood (pour situer le niveau).


Du point de vue des décors, le cas qui nous occupe peut sans doute être considéré comme d'une gravité comparable à ce que réalisa *Ed Wood*, effectivement. 
Par contre, ce n'est pas la même génération. 
L'auteur du "chef-d'oeuvre" que je vous propose a commencé sa carrière de réalisateur en 1924, année de la naissance d'Ed Wood... Beaucoup moins connu que ce dernier, par ailleurs. 


Pour donner raison à bompi au sujet des décors : 





D'ailleurs, point de vrai décor ici, justement... Il s'agit juste d'une sorte d'affiche placée derrière l'acteur, le film ayant été tourné en studio pour des raisons de budget.  
Toutefois, ce genre de procédé était tout de même très répandu à l'époque, tout comme les fameuses "transparences" (films projetés sur un écran situé derrière l'acteur pour simuler un décor naturel avec mouvement).


----------



## shogun HD (19 Septembre 2010)

le fantome du bengal ?


----------



## bompi (19 Septembre 2010)

Je me trompe peut-être mais je trouve que ça fait plus extrême-orient qu'indien (un peu genre Angkor Wat).


----------



## Aescleah (19 Septembre 2010)

Peut-être Revolt of The Zombies de Victor Halperin?


----------



## bompi (19 Septembre 2010)

Ce qui ferait un lien avec Ed Wood (via le terrible Hongrois).

Je me demande où vous allez chercher tout ça. À côté de vous, je me trouve bien conventionnel


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Septembre 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> le fantome du bengal ?



Si tu penses à *ce serial*, je l'ai en VHS NTSC, et j'adore, mais ça n'est pas ça !   



bompi a dit:


> Je me trompe peut-être mais je trouve que ça fait plus extrême-orient qu'indien (un peu genre Angkor Wat).



L'essentiel de l'intrigue est située au Cambodge.  



Aescleah a dit:


> Peut-être Revolt of The Zombies de Victor Halperin?



Exactement !  

Film que j'apprécie beaucoup pour pas mal de raisons, et qui de mon point de vue est loin de mériter les critiques souvent très sévères dont il est l'objet. 
Film par ailleurs considéré comme beaucoup moins bon que *White Zombie (1932)*, réalisé par le même auteur quatre ans plus tôt, et qui passe pour être peut-être le premier film de zombies de l'histoire du cinéma. Si je ne vous ai pas proposé White Zombie, c'est parce que je ne le connais malheureusement que de nom et de réputation ; je ne l'ai encore jamais vu. :rateau:

Félicitations, à toi la main ! 



bompi a dit:


> Ce qui ferait un lien avec Ed Wood (via le terrible Hongrois).
> 
> Je me demande où vous allez chercher tout ça. À côté de vous, je me trouve bien conventionnel



Si tu penses à *Bela Lugosi*, il n'a pas joué dans Revolt of the Zombies. 
Le réalisateur a récupéré quelques plans des yeux de Bela Legusi dans White Zombie, et les a ajoutés en surimpression dans quelques plans de Revolt of the Zombies... 

Mais indirectement, oui, ça nous fait quand même un lien avec Ed Wood. 




Et pour ce qui est de mes goût en matière de cinéma, mes préférences vont au cinéma de genre, des plus grosses productions actuelles jusqu'aux plus obscures zéries Z, mais je ratisse large.  Je suis aussi amateur de grands classiques, entre autres.


----------



## Aescleah (19 Septembre 2010)

Merci beaucoup 

Pour la suite, retour vers quelque chose de beaucoup plus récent, et que j'ai trouvé pas mal du tout:




Bonne chance à tous !


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Septembre 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Merci beaucoup
> 
> Pour la suite, retour vers quelque chose de beaucoup plus récent, et que j'ai trouvé pas mal du tout:
> 
> ...



*Pandorum (2009) *, de *Christian Alvart*. 
 Toujours pas vu ce film, mais de plus en plus envie de le voir !


----------



## Aescleah (19 Septembre 2010)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *Pandorum (2009) *, de *Christian Alvart*.
> Toujours pas vu ce film, mais de plus en plus envie de le voir !



En effet 

Bon la prochaine fois je reviendrai sur quelque chose de plus difficile à trouver... :rateau:

A toi pour la suite !


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Septembre 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> En effet
> 
> Bon la prochaine fois je reviendrai sur quelque chose de plus difficile à trouver... :rateau:
> 
> A toi pour la suite !



Merci. 




Un film que j'aime bien... 
Comme tout ce que je vous propose, en fait... 
D'ailleurs, possible que je vous l'aie déjà proposé ici... Mais pas récemment, en tout cas. 










Bonne chance !


----------



## bompi (19 Septembre 2010)

Voilà un acteur que j'apprécie, Armin Müller-Stahl.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h42 ----------

Ça me paraît trop récent pour Music Box ou Kafka (j'aime beaucoup ce film).


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Septembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Voilà un acteur que j'apprécie, Armin Müller-Stahl.



*Précisément* !  
Autant dire que tu as pratiquement trouvé. 


bompi a dit:


> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h42 ----------
> 
> Ça me paraît trop récent pour Music Box ou Kafka (j'aime beaucoup ce film).




Aucun des deux, en effet. 
Une autre image, mais je pense que c'est désormais une question de minutes avant que ce film soit identifié.


----------



## bompi (19 Septembre 2010)

Le film de Cronenberg (Eastern Promises) ? (je ne l'ai pas vu)


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Septembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Le film de Cronenberg (Eastern Promises) ? (je ne l'ai pas vu)



Non, le réalisateur est beaucoup moins connu. 

Et maintenant, la photo qui devrait faire trouver ! 









Mais si vous avez malgré tout encore besoin de photos ou d'indices, n'hésitez pas. 
Et si vous voulez griller bompi, dépêchez-vous, parce que là, il y est presque !...


----------



## bompi (19 Septembre 2010)

Je pensais aussi à The International (je n'en ai vu que 10 minutes sur C+ et ça n'était pas fameux).


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Septembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Je pensais aussi à The International (je n'en ai vu que 10 minutes sur C+ et ça n'était pas fameux).


Ah, moi, j'ai vraiment beaucoup apprécié ce film !  
Très intéressant du point de vue de la photo et de la manière de filmer, particulièrement concernant l'utilisation des paysages urbains pour créer des ambiances très spécifiques et pour faire avancer l'intrigue. 
Je ne sais plus qui disait en substance sur un site web que tous les décors naturels du films évoquaient un appartement, dont chaque pays représenté constituerait une pièce... Je suis assez d'accord.  
Et j'ai d'ailleurs pensé à le proposer ici... 

Mais là, il se trouve que ça n'est pas ça...   









​


----------



## Nyx0uf (20 Septembre 2010)

The Thirteenth Floor !


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Septembre 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> The Thirteenth Floor !


Exactement ! 

Très bon film de Science-Fiction, avec un scénario très intéressant et d'excellents effets spéciaux "invisibles", particulièrement pour reconstituer l'ambiance visuelle des années 1930 avec des plans composites, en utilisant des prises de vues réelles et en y ajoutant numériquement différents véhicules et autres éléments de décors urbains.  Une partie des bonus de mon édition DVD explique tout ça.  Je ne sais pas ce que vaut l'édition Blu-Ray, mais je recommande ce film aux personnes qui ne le connaissent pas encore. 

Une dernière image, pour le plaisir ! :love: 






Bien joué, à toi la main !


----------



## Nyx0uf (20 Septembre 2010)

Merci 

Effectivement c'est un film à voir pour les fans de SF !

Voilà pour la suite :


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Septembre 2010)

Y'a un faux air à Danny Boon


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Septembre 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Merci
> 
> Effectivement c'est un film à voir pour les fans de SF !
> 
> Voilà pour la suite :





Dos Jones a dit:


> Y'a un faux air à Danny Boon



Moi, je lui trouvais davantage de ressemblance avec *Bill Paxton*, mais de faux airs risquent de ne pas nous suffire à trouver la bonne réponse, j'en ai peur...


----------



## Nyx0uf (20 Septembre 2010)

Il n'est pas connu, du moins pas dans notre pays c'est sûr


----------



## Nyx0uf (20 Septembre 2010)

Autre screen car on sent un manque d'inspiration


----------



## Aescleah (20 Septembre 2010)

Ne serait-ce pas Avalon de Mamoru Oshii ?


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Septembre 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Autre screen car on sent un manque d'inspiration



Peur-être tout simplement *The Concert*?...  Que je n'ai pas vu...


----------



## Nyx0uf (20 Septembre 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Ne serait-ce pas Avalon de Mamoru Oshii ?



Exactement, super film à voir absolument.

A toi la main du coup


----------



## Aescleah (20 Septembre 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Exactement, super film à voir absolument.
> 
> A toi la main du coup



Je suis assez d'accord, un bon film à voir 

Merci 

Voici donc la suite, avec un autre film que j'ai bien aimé, avec une image qui donne le ton... 




Bonne chance à tous !


----------



## shogun HD (20 Septembre 2010)

un film de boules ?


----------



## Aescleah (20 Septembre 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> un film de boules ?



C'est bien possible, tout dépend de l'interprétation du mot boules...


----------



## bompi (20 Septembre 2010)

Ce n'est pas pratique d'avoir les mains (attachées) derrière le dos aux toilettes.


----------



## Nyx0uf (21 Septembre 2010)

Ca ne serait pas The Cottage ?


----------



## Aescleah (21 Septembre 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Ca ne serait pas The Cottage ?



Absolument 
Un film que je recommande pour un bon moment de rigolade ! 

A toi pour la suite !


----------



## Nyx0uf (21 Septembre 2010)

Voilà avec un peu de retard :


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Septembre 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Voilà avec un peu de retard :



Ben alors, un bug à déplorer, par ici?... 

Bon, là, je sèche complètement... :rateau:
Je dirais... Film d'auteur européen, récent... Avec une image en Noir et Blanc un peu floue et assez peu contrastée, pour donner au film l'air d'avoir 100 ans, alors que je pense qu'il n'en est rien... 

Jusque là, j'ai bon?...


----------



## Aescleah (24 Septembre 2010)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Ben alors, un bug à déplorer, par ici?...
> 
> Bon, là, je sèche complètement... :rateau:
> Je dirais... Film d'auteur européen, récent... Avec une image en Noir et Blanc un peu floue et assez peu contrastée, pour donner au film l'air d'avoir 100 ans, alors que je pense qu'il n'en est rien...
> ...



Pas mieux de mon côté... :rateau:
Français, années 90 ?


----------



## Nyx0uf (24 Septembre 2010)

Désolé de ne pas avoir ré-up une image !

Années 1990, Anglais.


----------



## Nyx0uf (26 Septembre 2010)

Bon alors, le film date de 1998, le dernier film réalisé par cette personne est sorti cette année.


----------



## Pamoi (26 Septembre 2010)

un film de Christopher Nolan ??


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Septembre 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> un film de Christopher Nolan ??



Tiens oui, je crois que ça pourrait être *Following (1998)*, par exemple... 
Film que je n'ai pas vu, vous l'aurez compris... 

En passant, je note une fois de plus que ce thread m'aura décidément donné plus d'une fois l'envie de découvrir ou de redécouvrir des films...


----------



## Nyx0uf (26 Septembre 2010)

Ouaip c'est ça, à toi Human-Fly


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Septembre 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Ouaip c'est ça, à toi Human-Fly


Merci. 




Voici pour vous : 










​


----------



## Aescleah (26 Septembre 2010)

Ca ressemble méchamment à The Others d'Alejandro Amenabar...


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Septembre 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Ca ressemble méchamment à The Others d'Alejandro Amenabar...



Mince, c'était manifestement trop facile... :rateau: 

Bien joué, à toi la main !


----------



## Aescleah (26 Septembre 2010)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Mince, c'était manifestement trop facile... :rateau:
> 
> Bien joué, à toi la main !



Merci beaucoup 

Voici donc la suite:




​

Bonne chance à tous !


----------



## Pamoi (30 Septembre 2010)

¿ film français ?


----------



## Aescleah (30 Septembre 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> ¿ film français ?



Oui Monsieur


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Septembre 2010)

Film récent. je pense...
Fantastique?...


----------



## shogun HD (30 Septembre 2010)

innocent blood ?


----------



## Aescleah (30 Septembre 2010)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Film récent. je pense...
> Fantastique?...



Film récent, en effet. Il s'agit de science fiction 



shogun HD a dit:


> innocent blood ?



Non, ce n'est pas celui-là !

Une autre image:


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Septembre 2010)

Peut-être *Dante 01*...?  ( Je ne l'ai malheureusement pas vu... :rateau: )

[Edit]

 Ah non, finalement, je vais plutôt parier sur *Eden Log*...  ( Que je n'ai d'ailleurs pas vu non plus, hélas... :rateau: )

[/Edit]


----------



## Aescleah (30 Septembre 2010)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Peut-être *Dante 01*...?  ( Je ne l'ai malheureusement pas vu... :rateau: )



Non, mais tu n'es pas passé loin...


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Septembre 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Non, mais tu n'es pas passé loin...



J'espère bien ! 
J'ai édité *mon post* il n'y a pas longtemps...   

Donc, comme je disais, plutôt *Eden Log*, finalement !


----------



## Aescleah (30 Septembre 2010)

Human-Fly a dit:


> J'espère bien !
> J'ai édité *mon post* il n'y a pas longtemps...
> 
> Donc, comme je disais, plutôt *Eden Log*, finalement !



En effet, je n'avais pas vu le post édité :rateau:

C'est donc bien Eden Log 

A toi pour la suite


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Septembre 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> En effet, je n'avais pas vu le post édité :rateau:
> 
> C'est donc bien Eden Log
> 
> A toi pour la suite



Merci. 

Je repasse un peu plus tard dans la soirée pour un autre film. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h50 ----------

Voici pour vous : 











​


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Septembre 2010)

Deuxième image.  












Indice 1 : 

Ce personnage a vécu parmi les Indiens, mais ce n'est pas une Indienne. 




Indice 2 : 

Bien que la chose puisse avoir son importance dans certaines scènes du film et dans certains dialogues, le port des nattes chez les femmes et les hommes n'est pas le sujet principal du film... 
​ 
​


----------



## bompi (30 Septembre 2010)

Hmmm.... Un western ?


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Octobre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Hmmm.... Un western ?





Ta sagacité m'impresionne !... 






Réalisateur hyper connu, et deux grandes stars en tête d'affiche... 
Prochaine image bientôt. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h50 ----------

Nouvelle image, donc. 










​


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Octobre 2010)

Nouvelle image :






 



Même personnage qu'*ici*.  

 Il s'agit d'une jeune femme hispanique, élevée chez les Indiens, et à qui l'on conseille de renoncer à ses nattes si elle souhaite s'intégrer chez les Blancs... 
 Western relativement atypique, avec un ton souvent léger, presque farfelu, mais qui aborde en fait des questions bien plus graves et plus profondes qu'on pourrait parfois le croire... 
 Donc, pas mal d'humour dans pas mal de scènes, mais ce n'est pas du tout une comédie.


----------



## Romuald (1 Octobre 2010)

J'y pense depuis la deuxième image, mais je ne situe pas la première...

La prisonnière du désert (The Searchers)?

Ou Les deux cavaliers (Two Rode Together)?


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Octobre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> J'y pense depuis la deuxième image, mais je ne situe pas la première...
> 
> La prisonnière du désert (The Searchers)?
> 
> Ou Les deux cavaliers (Two Rode Together)?



 Tu as à moitié gagné... 
 C'est bien l'un des deux. 




 L'un des deux héros du film : 






 Il se révélera moins flemmard et moins égoïste qu'il en a l'air, ce qui n'est pas difficile... 


​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h22 ----------

Je suis disponible pour encore une petite demi-heure...  Après, je ne repasserai sans doute pas avant ce soir...

Il vous reste quelques minutes pour trouver ! 

Bon, là, ça devrait être facile, quand même...  C'est l'un des deux films cités par Romuald, au pire vous avez une chance sur deux...  




L'autre héros du film, à droite de l'image. 







​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h36 ----------

Donc, un film de *John Ford*, puisqu'il a été le réalisateur des deux films cités par Romuald. 
Je vous les recommande l'un et l'autre, si jamais vous ne les connaissez pas encore. 




Ultime photo, pour vous aider à conclure. 




La main à qui la veut !


----------



## Pamoi (1 Octobre 2010)

Le "qui" en question étant Romuald, puisqu'il a trouvé depuis belle lurette ...


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Octobre 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Le "qui" en question étant Romuald, puisqu'il a trouvé depuis belle lurette ...



Il a trouvé à moitié !... 
La main à celui qui donnera le premier la bonne réponse, en ne donnant que le titre d'un seul film ! 
Ou vraiment à qui la veut, à la limite...   

@+ !


----------



## Pamoi (1 Octobre 2010)

La prisonnière du désert (The Searchers) ???


----------



## Romuald (1 Octobre 2010)

Nan, c'est l'autre


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Octobre 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> La prisonnière du désert (The Searchers) ???



Raté... :rateau: 

Dis-moi que tu l'as fait exprès, juste pour me rassurer. 



Romuald a dit:


> Nan, c'est l'autre



Gagné ! :king: 

Bien joué, à toi la main !  

Et ce n'est que justice, dans un sens, effectivement...


----------



## Pamoi (1 Octobre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Nan, c'est l'autre



Ah voilà .... tu vois que c'est à Romuald !!! 

Edit: toasted 



Human-Fly a dit:


> Raté... :rateau:
> 
> Dis-moi que tu l'as fait exprès, juste pour me rassurer.



Tu devras vivre avec le doute ...


----------



## Romuald (1 Octobre 2010)

Donc...


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Octobre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Donc...



Plus petit, il n'y avait pas?... 

Sinon, là, comme ça, je ne vois pas encore trop... :hein:
Film américain?... Peut-être vers les années 50?... 
L'arrière-plan me fait penser à New York, mais je me trompe peut-être... 
Et l'acteur dont on voit à moitié le visage m'évoque le regretté *Tony Curtis*, mais c'est sans doute un effet de mon imagination...


----------



## Pamoi (1 Octobre 2010)

Film asiatique ?


----------



## Romuald (2 Octobre 2010)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Plus petit, il n'y avait pas?...
> 
> Sinon, là, comme ça, je ne vois pas encore trop... :hein:
> Film américain?... Peut-être vers les années 50?...
> ...


Pour l'instant tu as tout bon.


(comme quoi ce n'était pas la peine de mettre plus grand )


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Octobre 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Film asiatique ?



   Encore raté... 
 Par contre, j'ai enfin compris que tu le faisais exprès ! 



Romuald a dit:


> Pour l'instant tu as tout bon.
> 
> 
> (comme quoi ce n'était pas la peine de mettre plus grand )


 *Sweet Smell of Success (1957)*, de *Alexander Mackendrick*. 

Et ça me permet aussi de me dire que j'arrive encore à me passer de verres correcteurs, ce qui me rassure un peu...


----------



## bompi (2 Octobre 2010)

Très bien, ce film.


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Octobre 2010)

Au cas où j'aurais fait mouche - si j'ose dire  - voici la suite : 











Pas certain que je repasse avant une heure assez avancée de l'après-midi ; passez à autre chose si vous préférez ne pas perdre le rythme.


----------



## shogun HD (2 Octobre 2010)

western ?


----------



## Romuald (2 Octobre 2010)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Au cas où j'aurais fait mouche - si j'ose dire  - voici la suite :


Tu as fait mouche !
J'aurai du masquer complètement Tony Curtis, tu as de trop bon yeux. Mais c'était mon hommage à celui qui n'a pas tourné QUE "Some like it hot" et "Amicalement votre".
Et comme Bompi, je vous recommande ce film finalement très noir (et encore d'actualité) si vous ne l'avez vu.


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Octobre 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> western ?



Oui ! 






​



Réalisateur hyper connu, plusieurs acteurs connus à l'affiche, dont un vraiment connu et aussi une grande star. 



Romuald a dit:


> Tu as fait mouche !
> J'aurai du masquer complètement Tony Curtis, tu as de trop bon yeux. Mais c'était mon hommage à celui qui n'a pas tourné QUE "Some like it hot" et "Amicalement votre".
> Et comme Bompi, je vous recommande ce film finalement très noir (et encore d'actualité) si vous ne l'avez vu.



   Je ne l'ai malheureusement pas vu, mais je suis d'accord avec toi concernant *Tony Curtis*. 

 Je me souviens en particulier de lui dans *Taras Bulba*, *Spartacus*, *The Vikings*, *Son of Ali Baba*, et *The Prince Who Was a thief*, pour n'en citer que quelques-uns. 
 Bien que je l'aie découvert dans *The Persuaders !*, série que j'aime beaucoup. 




 Pas certain que je repasse avant ce soir... 
 Si le western que je vous propose ne vous dit rien, n'hésitez pas à passer à autre chose.


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Octobre 2010)

Nouvelle image. 








Le personnage de droite est le frère du personnage principal, incarné par une grande star. 
Un acteur plus connu sera visible sur la prochaine image. 
N'hésitez pas à me demander d'autres indices en attendant.


----------



## shogun HD (2 Octobre 2010)

john wayne ou richard widmark:love:?


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Octobre 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> john wayne ou richard widmark:love:?



Aucun des deux, mais une star du même calibre. 
En attendant LA star du film, voici comme convenu un acteur connu, qui joue le rôle du partenaire et rival du personnage principal. 










​


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Octobre 2010)

Excellent acteur ce RR. 

edit/ Je serais tenté de dire "Les implacables" ?


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Octobre 2010)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Excellent acteur ce RR.
> 
> edit/ Je serais tenté de dire "Les implacables" ?


*Exactement* ! 
Pas le film le plus connu de *Raoul Walsh*, mais un excellent western, selon moi. 
J'ai particulièrement été intéressé par la dimension humaine de l'intrigue... Les personnages principaux sont très bien développés, et leurs parcours respectifs se révèlent très intéressants, du début à la fin du film... 
Superbes images, en plus, ce qui ne gâte rien. 




La grande star du film :







Félicitations, à toi la main ! 

Et content de te voir ici, par ailleurs !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Octobre 2010)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *Exactement* !
> 
> Félicitations, à toi la main !
> 
> Et content de te voir ici, par ailleurs !


Merci. 

Voici le prochain :


----------



## Romuald (2 Octobre 2010)

Polar américain, années 40 ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Octobre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Polar américain, années 40 ?


Pas polar mais film américain.
Et plus tard que les années 40.


----------



## shogun HD (2 Octobre 2010)

hitchcock ? 

(j'ai déjà vu ce film............:rateau:  je suis à la ramasse complet )


----------



## Romuald (2 Octobre 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> hitchcock ?
> 
> (j'ai déjà vu ce film............:rateau:  je suis à la ramasse complet )



C'est marrant, j'aurai pu écrire ce post...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Octobre 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> hitchcock ? (...)


Non. Et pas du tout son style.


Romuald a dit:


> C'est marrant, j'aurai pu écrire ce post...


Tu aurais eu faux aussi. :rateau:

---

L'acteur et l'actrice sur la photo n'ont pas les deux rôles principaux.


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Octobre 2010)

J'aurais pensé à "Pas de fleurs pour Algernon" mais je dois me tromper


----------



## bompi (3 Octobre 2010)

L'acteur ressemble à Fred MacMurray.


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Octobre 2010)

*The Apartment (1960)*, de *Billy Wilder*. 

La photo m'a tout de suite fait penser à un film que je connaissais, mais sans l'intervention de bompi je serais sans doute encore en train de patauger... :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (3 Octobre 2010)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Tu aurais eu faux aussi.


Je parlais de la deuxième phrase !
Et j'ai effectivement vu le film (les lunettes de la dame sont des choses qu'on n'oublie pas )


----------



## PoorMonsteR (3 Octobre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Je parlais de la deuxième phrase ! (...)


Sorry. :rose:



Human-Fly a dit:


> *The Apartment (1960)*, de *Billy Wilder*.
> 
> La photo m'a tout de suite fait penser à un film que je connaissais, mais sans l'intervention de bompi (...)


Merci M'sieur bompi. 


bompi a dit:


> L'acteur ressemble à Fred MacMurray.


 


Human-Fly a dit:


> (...) je serais sans doute encore en train de patauger... :rateau:


Tu peux sortir de ta pataugeoire.


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Octobre 2010)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Sorry. :rose:
> 
> 
> Merci M'sieur bompi.
> ...



Merci.  

Et merci bompi, effectivement...  




Bon, ça risque d'être un peu trop facile, mais je tente quand même... 
Voici pour vous : ​ 







​


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Octobre 2010)

Normalement, ça devait être facile... :hein:




Deuxième image : 







​


----------



## shogun HD (3 Octobre 2010)

phantom of paradise ?:rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Octobre 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> phantom of paradise ?:rateau:




 Pas du tout ! 




 Mais tu as gagné le droit à une nouvelle image, par contre. 



 
 Film plus récent que *Phantom of the Paradise*. Il s'agit aussi de "fantastique", au sens large, mais plus orienté vers la Science-Fiction.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (3 Octobre 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> phantom of paradise ?:rateau:


We'll remember you foreeeeeeever Eddie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oups :rose:



Bon, sinon, la première image me dit quelque chose pourtant. :hein:

A tout hasard, un Quentin Tarantino ?


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Octobre 2010)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> We'll remember you foreeeeeeever Eddie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah non, vraiment pas du tout ! 




Nouvelle image :







Franchement, ça devrait être facile ! 
Film connu, réalisateur connu, acteurs connus... 
Bon, OK, j'ai été un peu avare d'acteurs connus facilement identifiables sur les images montrées jusque là...


----------



## bompi (3 Octobre 2010)

J'aime bien l'actrice. 

Je trouve qu'il y a une ambiance de Jack the Ripper mais le carrelage ne correspond pas


----------



## Pamoi (3 Octobre 2010)

y'a un petit coté "c'était demain ..."




bompi a dit:


> J'aime bien l'actrice.



tu aimes son coté démocratique ??


----------



## bompi (3 Octobre 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> <...>
> tu aimes son coté démocratique ??


Tout à fait. La gauche et la droite y sont _également_ représentées...


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Octobre 2010)

Bien qu'ayant eu pour pas mal de raisons l'impression de proposer quelque chose de très facile, je dois bien me rendre à l'évidence ; il semblerait que vous pataugiez encore pas mal, si je puis me permettre. 
 Alors pour hâtez un peu les choses, et pour récompenser le goût pour l'équilibre des démocrates que vous êtes, voici l'actrice principale du film : 






 


 L'une de mes actrices préférées, toutes catégories confondues... :love:


----------



## bompi (3 Octobre 2010)

Une blonde. Une brune. Comme ça, ça me fait penser à un film que je n'ai pas vu, de David Lynch. J'approche ?


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Octobre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Une blonde. Une brune. Comme ça, ça me fait penser à un film que je n'ai pas vu, de David Lynch. J'approche ?



Je crains fort que non... :hein:




Et voici par ailleurs quelques messieurs qui, eux, semblent n'avoir pas encore bien compris tout l'intérêt de la démocratie...  







​


----------



## bompi (3 Octobre 2010)

Le chauve, c'est Peter Stormare ?


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Octobre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Le chauve, c'est Peter Stormare ?



Il y a peut-être une vague ressemblance, mais ça n'est pas lui. 




Voici à nouveau le personnage principal du film, déjà aperçu sur deux images précédentes...  
C'est juré, si je vous le montre à nouveau, la prochaine fois, il sera plus facilement identifiable... 







​


----------



## bompi (4 Octobre 2010)

Je ne crois pas l'avoir vu (quoique l'image avec la brune me semble familière). Je ne suis pas très S-F.


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Octobre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Je ne crois pas l'avoir vu (quoique l'image avec la brune me semble familière). Je ne suis pas très S-F.



Bon, voilà qui tombe bien ! 
Je préparais justement une nouvelle image qui va sans doute t'aider... 

Voici à nouveau, très facilement identifiable cette fois-ci, l'actrice que j'adore... :love: 
Et par chance, c'est l'actrice principale du film.  










​


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Octobre 2010)

Le savant, pas si fou que ça... :hosto:









Le héros. ​


Je risque de ne pas pouvoir repasser avant ce soir... 
Donc, si vous identifiez le film, vous passez à autre chose sans attendre de confirmation de ma part. 
Film que j'adore et que je recommande très vivement à ceux qui ne le connaissent pas encore. 

Je pense que vous avez vraiment plus d'images et d'indices qu'il en faut pour trouver, là. 
Ceci dit, je vous donne quand même un indice supplémentaire. 
Après avoir posté *ceci*, j'ai réalisé que je vous avais involontairement donné un énôôôrme indice...   
Sur l'image, vous pouvez lire "Welcome to Shell Beach"... Et bien en entrant dans votre moteur de recherche préféré les mots-clefs "Shell Beach movie" et en lançant la recherche, vous obtenez le titre du film dont je vous parle en moins de deux secondes montre en main !


----------



## Nyx0uf (4 Octobre 2010)

Il vous faut autant d'images, c'est culte comme fil de SF pourtant 

Dark City


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Octobre 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Il vous faut autant d'images, c'est culte comme fil de SF pourtant
> 
> Dark City



   Exactement ! 
 C'était bien l'excellent *Dark City*, d'*Alex Proyas* ! 

 Bien joué, à toi la main !


----------



## Nyx0uf (4 Octobre 2010)

Merci 


Voilà pour la suite


----------



## bompi (4 Octobre 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Il vous faut autant d'images, c'est culte comme fil de SF pourtant
> 
> Dark City


Jamais entendu parler ni entr'aperçu ce film...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Octobre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Jamais entendu parler ni entr'aperçu ce film...


Et moi je l'ai vu à sa sortie et je ne m'en souvenais même pas. :rose:

Faudrait pas vieillir...:rateau:


----------



## Nyx0uf (4 Octobre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Jamais entendu parler ni entr'aperçu ce film...



Tu dois pas être assez fan de SF alors 

2ème image :


----------



## Nyx0uf (5 Octobre 2010)

3ème :


----------



## bompi (5 Octobre 2010)

Fan de Maurits Cornelis Escher ?


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Octobre 2010)

Je ne vois pas de quoi il s'agit, mais ça semble intéressant. 
Je verrais bien un film récent, en provenance du Sud de l'Europe, ou de l'Asie Mineure, ou alors du Moyen Orient... Film grec, ou turc, ou égyptien, ou israélien?...


----------



## Nyx0uf (5 Octobre 2010)

Film des années 2000, USA / Indes.


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Octobre 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Film des années 2000, USA / Indes.



Bon, d'accord, pour mes suppositions, je pouvais assez difficilement faire pire...


----------



## bompi (5 Octobre 2010)

USA/Indes : serait-ce de Night Shyamalan ?


----------



## Nyx0uf (5 Octobre 2010)

Non ce n'est pas Shyamalan 

Le réalisateur n'est pas très connu et n'a que 2 films à son actif


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Octobre 2010)

*Kavi (2009)*, de *Gregg Helvey *?  
Je ne l'ai pas vu, mais ça semble intéressant.


----------



## Nyx0uf (5 Octobre 2010)

Non, avant 2009


----------



## Nyx0uf (6 Octobre 2010)

Bon il est sorti en 2006.


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Octobre 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Bon il est sorti en 2006.



Mince, j'aurais dû trouver plus vite... :rateau: 

Je ne l'ai pas vu, mais c'est *The Fall*, de *Tarsem Singh *. 
 Lequel ne compte effectivement qu'un seul autre film à son actif, mais c'est *The Cell*, que j'aime beaucoup.  Scénario tordu et intéressant, et superbe ambiance visuelle. 
D'après ce que je viens d'en découvrir sur imdb, maintenant, j'ai vraiment hâte de découvrir The Fall !... :love:  
En attendant de découvrir *Immortals* l'an prochain, par ailleurs.


----------



## Nyx0uf (6 Octobre 2010)

Ouaip c'est The Fall 

Très bon film à mon avis, encore plus visuel que The Cell. Moi aussi j'attends avec impatience Immortals 

A toi la main


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Octobre 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Ouaip c'est The Fall
> 
> Très bon film à mon avis, encore plus visuel que The Cell. Moi aussi j'attends avec impatience Immortals
> 
> A toi la main



Merci. 




Voici pour vous :







Je ne repasse pas avant ce soir, par contre... Il vous faudra donc patienter, ou proposer une autre session en attendant, comme vous préférez.


----------



## bompi (6 Octobre 2010)

Ça ressemble d'assez près à Cary Grant et Audrey Hepburn, donc à Charade.


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Octobre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Ça ressemble d'assez près à Cary Grant et Audrey Hepburn, donc à Charade.



Mince... :rateau: 
Ils n'étaient pourtant de face ni l'un ni l'autre... :rateau:

J'avais réussi à trouver une quantité pléthorique de photos tirées de ce film, mais tout ça ne sera manifestement pas nécessaire... 




*Bien joué*, à toi la main !


----------



## bompi (6 Octobre 2010)

Bon. Un classique. J'ai préparé cinq photos, les quatre premières n'étant pas très explicites. La dernière le sera 

Un premier indice : le film ne déparerait pas les niouzes de MacGé...


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Octobre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Bon. Un classique. J'ai préparé cinq photos, les quatre premières n'étant pas très explicites. La dernière le sera
> 
> Un premier indice : le film ne déparerait pas les niouzes de MacGé...


C'est en Provence, Corse, ou Italie ?


----------



## bompi (6 Octobre 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> C'est en Provence, Corse, ou Italie ?


Le Sud de la France, en effet.
D'aileurs...


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Octobre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Le Sud de la France, en effet.
> D'aileurs...


Inspiré de Pagnol ?

Genre la série "Manon des sources" etc


----------



## bompi (6 Octobre 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Inspiré de Pagnol ?
> 
> Genre la série "Manon des sources" etc


Non, c'est plus récent que Pagnol (en regardant sa page ouikipedia, je vois qu'il y a eu des adaptations nippones de Marius et Fanny : j'aimerais bien voir ça )


----------



## Pamoi (6 Octobre 2010)

Le Gendarme de St Tropez ??  

le début du film est en N&B, il y a une partie de boules à son arrivée (de Funès) à St Trop, et la dernière photo me fait penser à la scène sur le port avec Patrice Laffont


----------



## bompi (6 Octobre 2010)

Bien joué 

C'était l'un des deux seuls films présents sur ma machine aujourd'hui 

À toi la main.


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Octobre 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Le Gendarme de St Tropez ??





bompi a dit:


> Bien joué


Nan il a osé 

J'ai toute la série quelque part aussi


----------



## Pamoi (6 Octobre 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Nan il a osé
> 
> J'ai toute la série quelque part aussi



il a en effet osé, et il a bien raison ...  

Bon, le suivant en début de soirée, le temps de retrouver mon DVD


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Octobre 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> il a en effet osé, et il a bien raison ...
> 
> Bon, le suivant en début de soirée, le temps de retrouver mon DVD



Début de soirée de quel jour, si ce n'est pas indiscret?...


----------



## Pamoi (7 Octobre 2010)

Je trouve la question assez indiscrète, mais je vais néanmoins y répondre:
Début de soirée d'aujourd'hui 

Un remake connu

Aucun personnage important du film dans cette photo, mais comme vous êtes redoutables, certains peuvent reconnaître tout de même


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Octobre 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Je trouve la question assez indiscrète, mais je vais néanmoins y répondre:
> Début de soirée d'aujourd'hui
> 
> Un remake connu
> ...


Au hasard "La firme"&#8230;


----------



## Pamoi (7 Octobre 2010)

non, ce n'est pas du tout le même sujet que The Firm. Metteur en scène très connu, mais tout de même pas du gabarit de Pollack.

Je remets une photo.


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Octobre 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> non, ce n'est pas du tout le même sujet que The Firm. Metteur en scène très connu, mais tout de même pas du gabarit de Pollack.
> 
> Je remets une photo.


C'est dans un musée&#8230;

Belphégor&#8230;


----------



## mounchi (7 Octobre 2010)

je ne connait pas ces personnages et j'aimerais les connaitre mieu


----------



## Pamoi (8 Octobre 2010)

Allez, quelques indices pour cette nuit


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Octobre 2010)

Peut-être bien *Thomas Crown (1999)*, de *John McTiernan*... Il m'a semblé reconnaître *Ben Gazzara* sur la dernière photo... 
D'autres éléments visuels me font aussi penser à ce film, remake de *The Thomas Crown Affair(1968)*, de *Norman Jewison*. Réalisateur qui aura bien inspiré McTiernan, puisqu'il aura aussi réalisé *un autre remake* de sa filmographie, celui de *Rollerball*.


----------



## Pamoi (8 Octobre 2010)

Effectivement ça devenait presque facile: remake, musée, New-York, Ben Gazzara

Voilà, la messe est dite 

une autre,  pour le fun, en forme de clin d'oeil de la part de McTiernan à l'original:


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Octobre 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Effectivement ça devenait presque facile: remake, musée, New-York, Ben Gazzara
> 
> Voilà, la messe est dite
> 
> une autre,  pour le fun, en forme de clin d'oeil de la part de McTiernan à l'original:


  Merci. 

 Oui, marrant, effectivement, le clin d'oeil à l'original.  




 Voici pour vous : 






 



 Le film repose essentiellement sur une confrontation entre deux personnages, interprétés l'un et l'autre par des gens connus... Le film est d'ailleurs connu aussi... Donc, je commence par aborder les choses de façon un peu périphérique...


----------



## Pamoi (8 Octobre 2010)

Misery ??


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Octobre 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Misery ??


Ah, là, je suis scié... 

Je préparais déjà les images suivantes...  Et j'aurais parié cher que personne ne pourrait donner le titre du film dès la première photo... :rateau:

Pour le fun, l'une des images que je comptais vous servir vers la fin, pour le dessert...  En prenant quelques libertés avec les habitudes de ce thread, j'allais vous proposer pour finir non pas une image fixe, mais une image animée... 









​



Chapeau bas, à toi la main !


----------



## Pamoi (8 Octobre 2010)

Je n'ai pas trop de mérite, la maison caractéristique (et isolée), la neige ... et ton résumé 

Bon, la suite en début de soirée ???


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Octobre 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Je n'ai pas trop de mérite, la maison caractéristique (et isolée), la neige ... et ton résumé
> 
> Bon, la suite en début de soirée ???



OK pour moi. 

Dans mon cas, ça tombe même bien, il y a peu de chances que je puisse beaucoup repasser avant, de toute façon.


----------



## Pamoi (8 Octobre 2010)

Bon je manque d'inspiration ....

Un film sans prétention mais néanmoins très connu (oserai-je dire culte ?? )


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Octobre 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Bon je manque d'inspiration ....
> 
> Un film sans prétention mais néanmoins très connu (oserai-je dire culte ?? )



Je n'ai rien contre les films sans prétention ; j'en suis même souvent friand... 
Pour le film que tu proposes, j'ai d'abord pensé à un film de 1985, mais ça ne doit pas être ça...


----------



## Pamoi (8 Octobre 2010)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je n'ai rien contre les films sans prétention ; j'en suis même souvent friand...
> Pour le film que tu proposes, j'ai d'abord pensé à un film de 1985, mais ça ne doit pas être ça...



1994.


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Octobre 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> 1994.


*Dumb & Dumber*?...


----------



## Pamoi (8 Octobre 2010)

Bravo.  

A toi la main ...


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Octobre 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Bravo.
> 
> A toi la main ...



Merci. 




Voici pour vous : 








​


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Octobre 2010)

Deuxième image :






 



  Indice : dans le genre, un chef d'oeuvre. 
 Film connu, acteurs principaux connus, réalisateur connu... 
 Et, chose assez rare, même le chef opérateur et directeur de la photo est connu...  Enfin, peut-être pas du grand public, mais c'est une vraie pointure dans son domaine.


----------



## Nyx0uf (9 Octobre 2010)

In the  mood for love ?


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Octobre 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> In the  mood for love ?



Chapeau bas ! 

Les images que je préparais pour la suite allaient être plus explicites, mais jusqu'ici, je trouve que ce que je proposais était plutôt difficile.  

Pour le fun, une image hyper représentative du film : 









​




Bien joué, à toi la main !


----------



## bompi (9 Octobre 2010)

Ah ! Maggie Cheung ! Et Tony Leung. La classe, quoi.


----------



## Nyx0uf (10 Octobre 2010)

Hop voilà pour la suite :


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Octobre 2010)

Le dernier combat ?


----------



## Nyx0uf (10 Octobre 2010)

Exactement 

A toi la main.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Octobre 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Exactement
> 
> A toi la main.


Merci. 

Nouveau film à trouver :




​


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Octobre 2010)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Merci.
> 
> Nouveau film à trouver :


Hotel Rwanda


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Octobre 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Hotel Rwanda


Pas du tout.


----------



## bompi (10 Octobre 2010)

Ça se passe en Afrique ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (11 Octobre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Ça se passe en Afrique ?


Exact.
Mais dans un pays indéterminé.


----------



## bompi (11 Octobre 2010)

Et dans ce pays indéterminé, en-dehors des langues autochtones, on y parlerait plutôt : français, néerlandais, anglais, portugais ?

Je pensais à The Constant Gardener, comme ça, au pif. Mais il me semble que le pays y est bien déterminé (Kenya).


----------



## PoorMonsteR (11 Octobre 2010)

Non non, c'est réellement un pays d'Afrique indéterminé dans le film.

edit/ Indice : Aucun acteur connu dans ce film.


----------



## bompi (11 Octobre 2010)

Ça, c'est l'indice qui aide à fond :rateau:

Comme le pays est indéterminé, ce n'est pas un documentaire, ce que l'absence d'acteur connu pourrait laisser supposer.

Réalisateur/trice africain/e ?


----------



## Aescleah (11 Octobre 2010)

Peut-être Johnny Mad Dog de Jean-Stéphane Sauvaire ?


----------



## bompi (11 Octobre 2010)

Le cahier des charges semble rempli, en effet.

Édith : la photo.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (11 Octobre 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Peut-être Johnny Mad Dog de Jean-Stéphane Sauvaire ?


Bingo ! 

Et désolé pour le retard, je suis au taf (et pas le droit de me servir d'internet  )


----------



## Aescleah (11 Octobre 2010)

Merci beaucoup 

Voici donc la suite, récente:






Bonne chance  à tous !


----------



## bompi (11 Octobre 2010)

Elle n'aime vraiment pas aller chez le dentiste ?


----------



## Aescleah (11 Octobre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Elle n'aime vraiment pas aller chez le dentiste ?



Je l'ignore, la scène ici n'a rien à voir avec un quelconque acte médical, bien qu'elle soit effectivement sur un lit d'hôpital d'appoint, dirais-je. 
Une chose est sure, elle a l'air de passer un sale quart d'heure, cette dame.


----------



## Nyx0uf (11 Octobre 2010)

Effectivement c'est récent, c'est The Crazies nan ?


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Octobre 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Effectivement c'est récent, c'est The Crazies nan ?


Gné


----------



## Aescleah (11 Octobre 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Effectivement c'est récent, c'est The Crazies nan ?



Absolument, remake du film du même nom de George Romero (1973), ma foi pas mal du tout !

A toi pour la suite


----------



## Nyx0uf (12 Octobre 2010)

Merci,

Un facile pour la suite, je ne suis pas inspiré là ^^


----------



## bompi (12 Octobre 2010)

Apparemment, c'est un film américain.


----------



## Nyx0uf (12 Octobre 2010)

Ouais on dirait bien


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Octobre 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Merci,
> 
> Un facile pour la suite, je ne suis pas inspiré là ^^



*Roddy Piper* l'ancien catcheur dans ce qui semble bien avoir été l'unique rôle convaincant de sa carrière d'acteur, celui de George Nada dans *They Live (1988)*, de *John Carpenter*.  

 Je ne repasserai sans doute pas avant ce soir ; la main à qui la veut.


----------



## Nyx0uf (12 Octobre 2010)

Ouaip c'est bien They Live


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Octobre 2010)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je ne repasserai sans doute pas avant ce soir ; la main à qui la veut.


Ça tombe bien 

J'ai ce film sous la main, acheté récemment en DVD, et que je redécouvre




Respect à celui qui donnera le nom avec cette simple image


----------



## bompi (12 Octobre 2010)

Ce ne sera pas moi.

Tout au plus, j'imagine que c'est un film américain et plutôt des années 50.


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Octobre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Ce ne sera pas moi.
> 
> Tout au plus, j'imagine que c'est un film américain et plutôt des années 50.


C'est bien un film américain avec un acteur hyper connu par contre c'est plutôt dans les années 60&#8230; 

New capture :


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Octobre 2010)

Il y a au moins un parapluie dans chaque plan, dans ce film?...


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Octobre 2010)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Il y a au moins un parapluie dans chaque plan, dans ce film?...


Du moins au début du film&#8230;

C'est pas "Chantons sous la pluie" déjà&#8230; 

Bon l'acteur principal qui se fait mouiller dehors&#8230;





J'ai oublié de préciser mais l'action principale du film ne se situe pas en amérique&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h00 ----------

On va pas y passer la nuit non plus 

Sur un bateau sa tangue




Le film a eu 3 oscars dans les années 60 et tout le monde doit en connaître la musique


----------



## Nyx0uf (12 Octobre 2010)

Ca fait quand même 11 films


----------



## bompi (12 Octobre 2010)

Oui mais dont on connaît la musique ?


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Octobre 2010)

Et sur ces trois oscars, il y en a eu un pour la musique?...


----------



## Nyx0uf (12 Octobre 2010)

Midnight cowboy..? j'y crois pas mais bon..


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Octobre 2010)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Et sur ces trois oscars, il y en a eu un pour la musique?...



Non pas pour la musique&#8230; Mais je suis sûr que tu la connais&#8230; 



Nyx0uf a dit:


> Midnight cowboy..? j'y crois pas mais bon..


T'as bien fait de pas y croire&#8230; 

Je vais chercher une autre capture&#8230;

Que voici&#8230;




Le paysage devrait vous orienter&#8230;

Et vu que je veux pas monopoliser ce fil l'acteur principal c'est pour moi quasi un collègue&#8230;


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Octobre 2010)

_Un film d'aventures?... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Octobre 2010)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Un film d'aventures?...


Non pas vraiment&#8230;

Le réalisateur n'est pas américain au fait mais européen&#8230; 

La suite:




Attention le nom est trompeur&#8230;


----------



## Nyx0uf (13 Octobre 2010)

Zorba The Greek ?


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Octobre 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Zorba The Greek ?


GAGNE !!!  

[YOUTUBE]6LmQtlPNcLA[/YOUTUBE]​
Trois choses :

Je suis allé sur cette plage en crête&#8230; ^^^

Je disais que l'acteur principal était quasi un collègue c'est parce que Anthony Quinn était quasi modo&#8230; 

Curieusement l'autre acteur Alan Bates était sur la 1 ère photo derrière le manche du parapluie

A toi la main&#8230; Je vais continuer à le regarder&#8230;

Maux d'Edith :

*Oscars 1964*

Meilleure Actrice dans un second rôle
Meilleure Photo
Meilleure Direction Artistique


----------



## Nyx0uf (13 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Dos Jones (13 Octobre 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Image


Ça me dit quelque chose Thriller américain ?


----------



## Nyx0uf (13 Octobre 2010)

Ouaip t'es sur la bonne voie 

Une autre image


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Octobre 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Ouaip t'es sur la bonne voie
> 
> Une autre image


Années 80 ?


----------



## Nyx0uf (13 Octobre 2010)

Non plutôt fin 90, pas de screens de meilleure qualité là :s


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Octobre 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Non plutôt fin 90, pas de screens de meilleure qualité là :s


T'as même pas le DVD !!! 

Que fait la *polix* 

D'autres infos ? 

A priori c'est pas un Disney


----------



## Nyx0uf (13 Octobre 2010)

Avec ça vous devriez trouver :



PS : Dos Jones, je te rassure j'ai le DVD


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Octobre 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Avec ça vous devriez trouver :
> 
> 
> 
> PS : Dos Jones, je te rassure j'ai le DVD



" - I think we've met before... Haven't we?... "

*Lost Highway (1997)* de *David Lynch*.


----------



## Nyx0uf (13 Octobre 2010)

C'est bien ça


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Octobre 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> C'est bien ça



 Merci. 




 Voici pour vous : 



 



 Film que j'ai découvert il y a quelques jours en DVD avec beaucoup de plaisir !...


----------



## bompi (13 Octobre 2010)

Un film britannique ?


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Octobre 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Avec ça vous devriez trouver :
> 
> PS : Dos Jones, je te rassure j'ai le DVD


Et tu sais pas faire une capture d'image depuis ?

Va falloir que je te briefe


----------



## Pamoi (13 Octobre 2010)

The List of Adrian Messenger ?


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Octobre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Un film britannique ?



Pas vraiment, mais il est logique d'envisager cette possibilité. 

En attendant la prochaine image (pour bientôt) un triple indice : 

film américain, tourné en Irlande, et dont l'action se situe en Grande Bretagne... 

Et un autre indice, dans la foulée : sur l'image précédente, figure l'un des acteurs pricipaux du film (assez connu), qui interprête le rôle du héros. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h38 ----------




Pamoi a dit:


> The List of Adrian Messenger ?



Tu as sans doute posté quelques secondes avant moi... 

 Mince, moi qui préparais plein de nouvelles images et de nouveaux indices... :rateau: 

 C'est *exactement ça*, chapeau bas !  










 Je vous conseille très vivement à tous de découvrir ou de redécouvrir ce film. 
 Excellent thriller si on l'aborde au premier degré.  
 Une fois connue la séquence de post-générique de fin, revoir le film devient alors très ludique. 




 Bien joué, à toi la main !


----------



## Romuald (13 Octobre 2010)

P'tain, je savais que je l'avais vu ! Très bon film, avec de grosses vedettes qui font leur apparition tellement maquillées qu'on ne les reconnaît pas


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Octobre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> P'tain, je savais que je l'avais vu ! Très bon film, avec de grosses vedettes qui font leur apparition tellement maquillées qu'on ne les reconnaît pas



Exactement ! 

Et on découvre le vrai visage de certains interprêtes durant la séquence de post-générique de fin.


----------



## bompi (13 Octobre 2010)

Jamais vu. Ça a l'air sympa, en effet.


----------



## Pamoi (14 Octobre 2010)

Qui veut la main la prenne, pas le temps de suivre une énigme, là tout de suite

Un peu trop de boulot, désolé ...


----------



## Pamoi (14 Octobre 2010)

Bon j'ai finalement trouvé 5 minutes.

Image du début du film


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Octobre 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Bon j'ai finalement trouvé 5 minutes.
> 
> Image du début du film



Je penserais à un thriller américain assez récent... 
Peut-être *Halloween (2007), de Rob Zombie*, remake du *film de Big John*, mais vraiment pas de certitude...


----------



## Nyx0uf (14 Octobre 2010)

Je crois bien que c'est ça Human-Fly !

Par contre je penche pour le second


----------



## Pamoi (14 Octobre 2010)

non, film plus vieux, metteur en scène connu (mais pas plus que ça), auteur de 2 blockbusters début des années 2000. Un acteur très connu au générique.


----------



## Pamoi (15 Octobre 2010)

une histoire de bouquin sur les tueurs en série ...


----------



## Nyx0uf (15 Octobre 2010)

La dernière photo avec Juliette Lewis m'indique que c'est Kalifornia


----------



## Pamoi (15 Octobre 2010)

Bien joué !!


----------



## Nyx0uf (15 Octobre 2010)

Bha si quelqu'un veut prendre la main là, j'ai un gros manque d'inspiration


----------



## Romuald (15 Octobre 2010)

Bon, je m'y colle
Première image pour vous situer la chose.


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Octobre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Bon, je m'y colle
> Première image pour vous situer la chose.



Peut-être un film britannique ou américain, vers les années 1930 ou 1940?...  
Là, comme ça, l'ambiance me fait un peu penser à *Wuthering Heights*, mais je dois me tromper... 


( PS : très bon film, Kalifornia, dans un autre genre !  )


----------



## bompi (15 Octobre 2010)

Ça pourrait être un film français des années 50 voire 60. Un peu genre "Crésus", de Giono.


----------



## Romuald (15 Octobre 2010)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Peut-être un film britannique ou américain, vers les années 1930 ou 1940?...
> Là, comme ça, l'ambiance me fait un peu penser à *Wuthering Heights*, mais je dois me tromper...
> 
> 
> ( PS : très bon film, Kalifornia, dans un autre genre !  )


oui - donc non - non - non plus - donc non



bompi a dit:


> Ça pourrait être un film français des années 50 voire 60. Un peu genre "Crésus", de Giono.


non - non - non - donc non 



Je vais vous rechercher une autre capture et je reviens

Hop ! Image sombre, mais vous y voyez ce qu'il faut y voir.


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Octobre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> oui - donc non - non - non plus - donc non
> 
> 
> non - non - non - donc non
> ...



Moi, j'ai quand même obtenu un "oui", c'est déjà ça !


----------



## Pamoi (15 Octobre 2010)

Human-Fly a dit:


> ( PS : très bon film, Kalifornia, dans un autre genre !  )




oui, d'accord avec toi, donc oui 

edit: 2 oui !!


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Octobre 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> oui, d'accord avec toi, donc oui
> 
> edit: 2 oui !!



 



Romuald a dit:


> oui - donc non - non - non plus - donc non
> 
> 
> non - non - non - donc non
> ...



 Finalement, je pencherais plutôt en faveur d'un film de guerre ou d'espionnage, qui aurait pu sortir dans les années 50, et dont l'action pourrait se situer pendant la deuxième guerre mondiale, ou au début de la guerre froide... :hein:
   Le pire, c'est que cette dernière image me rappelle quelque chose, mais pas moyen de mettre un titre dessus pour autant...


----------



## Romuald (15 Octobre 2010)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Finalement, je pencherais plutôt en faveur d'un film de guerre ou d'espionnage,


non


Human-Fly a dit:


> qui aurait pu sortir dans les années 50,


décode les oui et les non, et tu trouveras années 40 


Human-Fly a dit:


> et dont l'action pourrait se situer pendant la deuxième guerre mondiale,


oui...

Ca mérite un (tout petit) indice avant que je me couche : Un seul acteur vraiment connu (pas autant que Brando, quand même. Connu à l'époque.). Sinon beaucoup d'amateurs, donc une belle galeries de trombines . 
La suite demain, bonne nuit :sleep:


----------



## bompi (16 Octobre 2010)

Je pensais à un excellent film avec, il me semble, Rex Harrison, se passant en Écosse.


----------



## Romuald (16 Octobre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Je pensais à un excellent film avec, il me semble, Rex Harrison,


non


bompi a dit:


> se passant en Écosse.


Oui. Il ne pourrait guère se passer autre part, d'ailleurs


----------



## bompi (16 Octobre 2010)

Quelque contrée antipode aurait pu convenir 

Ça m'agace parce que je suis certain de l'avoir vu. Deux fois même. Groumpf !


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Octobre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> non
> 
> Oui. Il ne pourrait guère se passer autre part, d'ailleurs



*Whisky Galore (1949)*.  
Je ne l'ai malheureusement pas vu... :rateau: Mais je tâcherai d'y remédier dès que possible, par contre...


----------



## Romuald (16 Octobre 2010)

Bravo ! 
Whisky à gogo en VF, comédie britannique d'Alexander Mackendrick, réalisateur également de Sweet smell of success (ma précédente proposition, hommage à Tony Curtis), mais aussi des plus connus "LHomme au complet blanc" (The Man in the White Suit) et  "Tueurs de dames" (The Ladykillers) avec Alec Guiness.

A toi.

La scène d'ouverture, en VO avec accent écossais garanti !

[YOUTUBE]j-rkvIEERSA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Octobre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Bravo !
> Whisky à gogo en VF, comédie britannique d'Alexander Mackendrick, réalisateur également de Sweet smell of success (ma précédente proposition, hommage à Tony Curtis), mais aussi des plus connus "LHomme au complet blanc" (The Man in the White Suit) et  "Tueurs de dames" (The Ladykillers) avec Alec Guiness.
> 
> A toi.
> ...



Merci.  

( PS : Concernant Tony Curtis, il faisait également partie de la prestigieuse distribution de *The List of Adrian Messenger*, que je vous ai proposé récemment.  ) 




Voici pour vous. : 










​


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Octobre 2010)

Une histoire de casse


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Octobre 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Une histoire de casse



Tout dépend de ce que tu entends par là...  
Il n'est pas question d'un cambriolage, mais par contre il y a de la casse dans cette histoire, effectivement...  










​


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Octobre 2010)

Personne n'a la moindre idée de ce que pourrait être ce film?... 
 J'espère que ce n'est pas le fait qu'on y trouve pas mal d'action qui vous fait peur... 
 Ce film contient aussi quelques jolis moments d'humour et de charme ! 









 :love:


​


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Octobre 2010)

Le pire, c'est que je me demande si je ne vous l'ai pas déjà proposé un jour, ce film... 
 Si c'est le cas, ça remonte à plus de deux ans, par contre... 

 Bon, comme j'ai l'impression que ça coince un peu, je passe à la vitesse supérieure... 




 - Célèbre film de genre originaire de Honk Kong. Deux suites virent le jour depuis...
 - Inspiré d'une bande dessinée locale.
 - Réalisateur peu connu. 
 - Producteur hyper connu. 
 - Plusieurs personnes connues dans la distribution, dont une méga star.




 Sans doute l'actrice la plus connue du film : 







​


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Octobre 2010)

Ben mince... :rateau:

Alors l'acteur le plus connu juste après la méga star du film... 










Indice : lorsque le héros du film ne combat pas les méchants - qui sont d'ailleurs ses anciens alliés - il exerce la profession de bibliothécaire !


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Octobre 2010)

C'est à ce point-là?... :rateau: 




Bon, alors le héros du film, interprété par une méga star, donc... 










Difficile de vous aider davantage sans vous donner carrément le titre du film... 
Le titre est pratiquement contenu dans l'image, là... 

Ceci dit,  je vous montre l'acteur principal sans son masque la prochaine fois, si vraiment c'est nécessaire...


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Octobre 2010)

Mince, je ne pensais pas vous poser un problème d'une telle ampleur, c'est quand même un film connu... :rateau:

Donc, comme je le disais précédemment, quand le héros ne combat pas les méchants, il ne porte aucun masque et exerce la profession de bibliothécaire : 




La méga star du film : 








​


----------



## Romuald (17 Octobre 2010)

En même temps, les films de hong-kong ne sont pas vraiment ma tasse de thé :rose:


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Octobre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> En même temps, les films de hong-kong ne sont pas vraiment ma tasse de thé :rose:


La tu chinoises

En tout cas c'est pas Bruce Lee l'acteur


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Octobre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> En même temps, les films de hong-kong ne sont pas vraiment ma tasse de thé :rose:



 Si ce point de vue est majoritaire parmi les habitués de ce thread, je n'abuserai donc pas de ces films les fois suivantes... 
 Bien que je sois personnellement un grand fan de ce cinéma... :love: Mais tant pis pour moi... :rateau:
 Je suis un grand fan de beaucoup d'autres genres de films, par ailleurs ! 



Dos Jones a dit:


> La tu chinoises
> 
> En tout cas c'est pas Bruce Lee l'acteur



Bravo, tu as deviné, ce n'est effectivement pas lui !  

Donc, film pouvant être classé dans la catégorie relativement peu commune des films de super héros chinois... 

Super soldat de formation, doté de super pouvoirs, notre héros a donc décidé de se consacrer à la justice, contrairement à ses anciens compagnons ayant reçu la même formation que lui...
Comme la quasi-totalité des super héros, il mène une double vie... Tenue noire et masque assorti pour combattre les méchants, et paisible vie de modeste bibliothécaire le reste du temps...
L'interprète principal réunissait toutes les qualités pour incarner le rôle ; physiquement capable des prouesses les plus virtuoses pour les scènes d'action, il sait aussi sans se forcer exprimer beaucoup d'humanité, et même une certaine timidité... 
Et, je le répète, le producteur est hyper connu...  Presque autant que l'acteur principal... 

Donc, acteur connu à droite, et méga star à gauche. 










​


----------



## Romuald (17 Octobre 2010)

Mais bon, avec tous les indices ça serait Black Mask que ça ne m'étonnerait pas


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Octobre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Mais bon, avec tous les indices ça serait Black Mask que ça ne m'étonnerait pas


Ah ben quand même !... :love:

Exactement, *Black Mask (1996) *, réalisé par le peu connu *Daniel Lee* et co-produit par l'immense *Tsui Hark* ( aka Hark Tsui ).
Avec en tête d'affiche *Jet Li* en personne ! :king: 

Film méritant largement d'être découvert, à mon humble avis.  

Une petite dernière, pour le fun !  











Bien joué, à toi la main !


----------



## Romuald (18 Octobre 2010)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Bien joué, à toi la main !


Nan, la main à gougueule (hong-kong +film +bibliothécaire : résultat en première place)  !

Blague à part, je ne pourrai pas trop suivre, donc la main à qui veut.


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Octobre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Nan, la main à gougueule (hong-kong +film +bibliothécaire : résultat en première place)  !
> 
> Blague à part, je ne pourrai pas trop suivre, donc la main à qui veut.



 Il m'arrive aussi de gagner en recoupant des indices et/ou en utilisant différents outils de recherche du Net. 




 Bon, une toute autre ambiance, garantie sans aucun super héros chinois ! 










​


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Octobre 2010)

C'est un film que doivent connaître les amateurs de classiques... 











​


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Octobre 2010)

Un tournant important dans le film... 










​


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Octobre 2010)

Une autre, qui situera peut-être un peu mieux l'ambiance... 












​


----------



## Romuald (19 Octobre 2010)

Ca ne me dit toujours rien, mais parce qu'il faut bien se lancer... 

Américain, années 30 ?


----------



## Pamoi (19 Octobre 2010)

comme ça, vite fait, ça pourrait faire penser à l'Ile du Docteur Moreau ...


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Octobre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Ca ne me dit toujours rien, mais parce qu'il faut bien se lancer...
> 
> Américain, années 30 ?



Exact.  



Pamoi a dit:


> comme ça, vite fait, ça pourrait faire penser à l'Ile du Docteur Moreau ...



Tu penses probablement à *cette première version*, j'imagine...  
Ce n'est pas ça, mais tu n'es pas non plus très loin, je l'avoue... 
Et les deux films sont sortis la même année. 
D'un point de vue générique, l'histoire du Docteur Moreau est plus orientée vers le fantastique, alors que le film que je vous propose est davantage orienté vers l'aventure... 
Mais ce n'est tout de même vraiment pas loin !  Y-compris d'un point de vue thématique, d'ailleurs... 




Indice pas important : le film que je vous propose fait partie de mes films préférés, toutes catégories confondues. 










​


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Octobre 2010)

Sur les images précédentes, vous avez quand même un acteur très connu...  Dans le rôle du héros, en plus ! 

Une nouvelle image, en attendant quelque chose d'encore plus évident à identifier, si toutefois c'est possible... 










​


----------



## bompi (19 Octobre 2010)

Où ça ?


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Octobre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Où ça ?



Ben juste au-dessus !... 
En plus, je sais que tu connais cette actrice ! 
Comme tout le monde, pour ainsi dire...  




Et maintenant une image encore plus représentative du film, si c'est possible, donc... 










​


----------



## Romuald (19 Octobre 2010)

King-kong ?


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Octobre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> King-kong ?


 

 Tu es tombé dans le piège que je vous avais tendu... 
 Bon, ceci dit, tu y es presque, là ! 
 Je dirais même que c'est dans ton erreur que se cachent la plupart des indices les plus précieux dont vous disposez actuellement... 




Bon, une petite image pour enfoncer le clou... 






​ 



Et une autre, qui vous montre les silhouettes respectives de nos deux héros. 









​


----------



## Romuald (19 Octobre 2010)

Le FILS de Kong ?


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Octobre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Le FILS de Kong ?




Non, là, par contre, tu t'éloignes un peu... 










​


----------



## bompi (19 Octobre 2010)

Ce pourrait être un avatar de Tarzan, aussi bien.


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Octobre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Ce pourrait être un avatar de Tarzan, aussi bien.



Non. 




Le principal méchant de l'histoire, qui donne son titre au film dans la VF.  




Je repasse à partir de 18h30. 

Nul doute que vous aurez trouvé bien avant !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (19 Octobre 2010)

The Most Dangerous Game.

Je connais le titre en français mais j'avoue que je ne l'ai jamais vu. :rose:

edit/ J'ai trouvé grâce à Joel McCrea.


----------



## bompi (19 Octobre 2010)

Je n'avais pas reconnu Fay Wray.


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Octobre 2010)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> The Most Dangerous Game.
> 
> Je connais le titre en français mais j'avoue que je ne l'ai jamais vu. :rose:
> 
> edit/ J'ai trouvé grâce à Joel McCrea.


 Exactement !  *The Most Dangerous Game (1932)* ( aka Hounds of Zaroff ), co-dirigé par *Irving Pichel* et *Ernest B. Schoedsack*, qui réalisera l'année suivante *King Kong* aux côtés de *Merian C. Cooper*.  


bompi a dit:


> Je n'avais pas reconnu Fay Wray.


 Effectivement, on retrouvera la ravissante *Fay Wray* en tête d'affiche des deux films. 
 Une grande partie de l'équipe du premier film sera aussi présente dans le second. L'un sortira en 1932, l'autre en 1933, mais ils auront été partiellement tournés en même temps, et en partie aux mêmes endroits...  Certains décors de jungle, notamment, seront utilisés pour les deux films... 

 C'était pour ces différentes raisons que je pensais qu'en parlant de King Kong, vous aviez pratiquement trouvé. 
 Parmi les nombreuses pages web consacrées à The Most Dangerous Game et à ses "liens de parenté" avec King Kong, *celle-ci*, ou encore *celle-là*. 







 



 Film connu en France sous les titres "Les Chasses du Comte Zaroff", ou encore "La Chasse du Comte Zaroff".  
 Je vous le recommande très, très vivement... 



 Bien joué PoorMonsteR, à toi la main !


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Octobre 2010)

Le petit PoorMonsteR est attendu à l'accueil du magasin !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Octobre 2010)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Le petit PoorMonsteR est attendu à l'accueil du magasin !


J'arriiiiive ! 

Désolé pour le retard. 

*New movie :*




​


----------



## bompi (21 Octobre 2010)

Américain années 50 ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Octobre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Américain


Oui.


bompi a dit:


> années 50 ?


Un peu avant 1950.


----------



## Romuald (21 Octobre 2010)

Brute Force, de Jules Dassin ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Octobre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Brute Force, de Jules Dassin ?


Non pas du tout.


----------



## bompi (22 Octobre 2010)

Film de guerre ? D'anticipation ? Sur l'agriculture en temps de sécheresse (incendies) ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (22 Octobre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Film de guerre ? D'anticipation ? Sur l'agriculture en temps de sécheresse (incendies) ?


Rien de tout ça. 
C'est considéré comme un drame.
Je dirais un drame social à petite échelle.
Film connu (pour les gens de mon époque, enfin un peu avant quand même  :rateau: ), acteur pas trop connu, actrice connue et très grand réalisateur.


----------



## bompi (22 Octobre 2010)

Elia Kazan ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (22 Octobre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Elia Kazan ?


Non.
Le réalisateur qui nous concerne est né un peu avant.

Une autre image :



​


----------



## bompi (22 Octobre 2010)

Réalisateur américain né aux USA ou d'importation ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (22 Octobre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Réalisateur américain né aux USA ou d'importation ?


Ricain vrai de vrai. 

Né et décédé aux USA.


----------



## bompi (22 Octobre 2010)

Cecil B. DeMille est trop vieux, D.W. Griffith aussi. 
La plupart des réalisateurs américains que je connais de cette époque sont nés en-dehors de ce beau pays.

Ça ne ressemble pas à du Mankiewicz ... Bref, je sèche lamentablement ! :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (22 Octobre 2010)

Tu oublies John Huston... 

Mais je ne vois pas non plus.


----------



## bompi (22 Octobre 2010)

C'est vrai. Et aussi John Ford.


----------



## Romuald (22 Octobre 2010)

D'ailleurs, les rails, un puit de mine, ça pourrait bien être 'How Green Was My Valley' dudit John Ford.


----------



## bompi (22 Octobre 2010)

Bien joué. Moi, je ne pouvais pas trouver, je suis daltonien 

(mais le film est en noir et blanc, certes...)


----------



## PoorMonsteR (23 Octobre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> C'est vrai. Et aussi John Ford.


Eh oui. 


Romuald a dit:


> D'ailleurs, les rails, un puit de mine, ça pourrait bien être 'How Green Was My Valley' dudit John Ford.


Exactly my dear.


----------



## Romuald (23 Octobre 2010)

Merci.

La suite, donc :


----------



## PoorMonsteR (23 Octobre 2010)

Film français ? Américain ?

Années 50 ? 60 ?

C'est du sky sur la table de nuit ?


----------



## Romuald (23 Octobre 2010)

Ca fait beaucoup de questions 

oui - non - oui - non - et : heu, attends, je me remets le DVD et j'arrive


----------



## PoorMonsteR (23 Octobre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Ca fait beaucoup de questions


Désolé. :rose:



Romuald a dit:


> heu, attends, je me remets le DVD et j'arrive




Polar ? Actrice connue ?


----------



## Romuald (23 Octobre 2010)

Non - non, mais elle aurait pu. Est toutefois connue dans le milieu du cinéma.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (23 Octobre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> (...) Est toutefois connue dans le milieu du cinéma.


Aie ça se corse. 
En blonde, je cherchais plutôt genre Martine Carol/Michèle Morgan/Danielle Darrieux.
Drame ou comédie ?

Et je vais laisser les autres chercher un peu.


----------



## bompi (23 Octobre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Non - non, mais elle aurait pu. Est toutefois connue dans le milieu du cinéma.


Tu veux dire qu'elle est connue pour une carrière autre : théâtre, chant ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h11 ----------

Est-ce que le film est une adaptation : d'un roman ou de nouvelles ?


----------



## Romuald (23 Octobre 2010)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Drame ou comédie ?


Drame


bompi a dit:


> Tu veux dire qu'elle est connue pour une carrière autre : théâtre, chant


Milieu du cinéma, j'ai dit 


bompi a dit:


> Est-ce que le film est une adaptation : d'un roman ou de nouvelles ?


Adaptation d'un roman.

D'ailleurs quand on cite le film, on pense à l'auteur du roman, pas au réalisateur (tiens, c'est lui qui a fait ça ?) pourtant hyper connu.

Si avec ça ça tient encore plus d'une heure...


----------



## bompi (23 Octobre 2010)

Vu l'époque, il peut y avoir le choix.

Ça pourrait être des polars gabinesques par exemple. Tu n'aurais pas une petite photo de plus ? (parce qu'une femme en déshabillé dans une chambre, c'est maigre comme indice...)


----------



## Romuald (23 Octobre 2010)

C'est bien parce que c'est toi, mais attention aux fausses pistes...


----------



## bompi (23 Octobre 2010)

Encore un cas où je ne parviens pas à retrouver le film alors que je le connais. Argl !
La deuxième image me rappelle l'esthétique des Yeux sans Visage mais ce n'est pas ça. Flûte.


----------



## Romuald (23 Octobre 2010)

Pas Franju, non.

Et a défaut de femme blonde, un homme brun ?





Les acteurs sont quasi inconnus, le réalisateur est hyper connu mais dans un tout autre genre (mais les trois films qu'il a tourné concernant la période 39-45 sont trois chefs-d'oeuvre), quant au scénariste, ou plutôt à l'auteur du roman éponyme du film, c'est à mon sens un des génies du siècle dernier.


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Octobre 2010)

Cocteau "les enfants terribles"

Mais comme tu as dit qu'il fallait pas se fier aux apparences j'ai un doute là


----------



## Romuald (23 Octobre 2010)

Ah ben on s'est croisé !

Tu as gagné, mais j'avais raison : _D'ailleurs quand on cite le film, on pense à l'auteur du roman, pas au réalisateur _

Le réalisateur, c'est Jean Pierre Melville, plus connu pour ses polars. Eh oui. Et sa trilogie 39-45, 'Le silence de la mer', 'Léon Morin prêtre', et 'l'armée des ombres', un régal :love:


----------



## bompi (23 Octobre 2010)

Euh... L'Armée des ombres est de 1969 

Reste que Melville est un de mes cinéastes préférés.


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Octobre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Ah ben on s'est croisé !
> 
> Tu as gagné, mais j'avais raison : _D'ailleurs quand on cite le film, on pense à l'auteur du roman, pas au réalisateur _
> 
> Le réalisateur, c'est Jean Pierre Melville, plus connu pour ses polars. Eh oui. Et sa trilogie 39-45, 'Le silence de la mer', 'Léon Morin prêtre', et 'l'armée des ombres', un régal :love:



Comme je l'ai, j'ai contrôlé et ai retrouvé ta deuxième image à environ 1h39&#8230; 

Par contre je rentre d'une semaine de vacances et je ne pourrais vous trouver un autre film avant lundi donc si quelqu'un veux prendre la main je passe mon tour&#8230;


----------



## Romuald (23 Octobre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Les acteurs sont quasi inconnus, le réalisateur est hyper connu mais dans un tout autre genre (mais les trois films qu'il a tourné *concernant* la période 39-45 sont trois chefs-d'oeuvre),





Romuald a dit:


> Et sa trilogie 39-45, 'Le silence de la mer', 'Léon Morin prêtre', et 'l'armée des ombres', un régal :love:





bompi a dit:


> Euh... L'Armée des ombres est de 1969


Je ne faisais que me répéter, en raccourcissant... 



bompi a dit:


> Reste que Melville est un de mes cinéastes préférés.


Pas mieux :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Octobre 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Par contre je rentre d'une semaine de vacances et je ne pourrais vous trouver un autre film avant lundi donc si quelqu'un veux prendre la main je passe mon tour


Si quelqu'un peut et veut prendre la main maintenant, qu'il fonce sans hésiter... 

Au pire, je peux repasser tard dans la nuit, plus ou moins vers 3h... Et dans ce cas, vous aurez quelque chose à vous mettre sous la dent demain matin.  Mais je ne voudrais pas non plus le faire trop souvent, vous risqueriez de vite vous lasser...


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Octobre 2010)

Finalement je prends un peu de temps pour vous en proposer un&#8230;

Curieusement j'ai failli le racheter aujourd'hui car je ne me rappelais plus que je l'avais dans ma DVDthèque&#8230; 




C'est pas l'arrivée du train en gare de la Ciotat pour ceux qui y auraient pensé&#8230;


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Octobre 2010)

Quelques précisions alors :

Film entièrement américain, acteurs et réalisateurs.
Fin des années 60.
Plusieurs Oscars&#8230;

Pas facile encore de trouver une image pas trop explicite&#8230; 

Je vais chercher&#8230; Et voilà&#8230;


----------



## Romuald (24 Octobre 2010)

Le sépia que j'ai sur mon écran, c'est la 'couleur' générale du film, celle de flash-back, ou bien un noir et blanc mal calibré ?


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Octobre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Le sépia que j'ai sur mon écran, c'est la 'couleur' générale du film, celle de flash-back, ou bien un noir et blanc mal calibré ?


C'est pas la couleur générale du film&#8230; 

La preuve :


----------



## Romuald (24 Octobre 2010)

Western fin des années 60 avec du sépia au dedans : Butch Cassidy et le Kid ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Octobre 2010)

L'acteur me fait penser à George Segal.

Sans conviction : "Qui a peur de Virginia Woolf" ?


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Octobre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Western fin des années 60 avec du sépia au dedans : Butch Cassidy et le Kid ?


Et bien voilà 

Un train
Un Western
Deux Cowboys

A toi


----------



## Romuald (24 Octobre 2010)

Il était bien (le film), ils étaient beaux (les acteurs) 


Mais je laisse la main, je n'ai plus rien dessous :rose:


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Octobre 2010)

Personne pour en proposer un 

J'en ai encore pleins sous le coude mais il serait bien que de nouveaux viennent participer

Sinon dans les vieux adeptes de ce fil personne ne peut en proposer un


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Octobre 2010)

Bon... 
Comme personne ne semble se bousculer au portillon, je tente de relancer... 

Quelque chose de facile pour se remettre dans le bain... Film connu, réalisateur très connu, acteurs très connus...

Mais je vous propose tout de même quelque chose d'un peu vicieux pour commencer...  Une petite mise en abyme... 
Donc, une image tirée d'un autre film que celui que je vous propose d'identifier, mais qu'on y retrouve tout de même...  Lorsque certains personnages du film regardent un film... 










Si quelqu'un arrive non seulement à identifier à ce stade non seulement le film dont l'image est tirée, mais aussi celui qu'il s'agit d'identifier, et dans lequel le film d'origine est cité, alors chapeau bas.  

Si nécessaire, prochaines images et prochains indices beaucoup, beaucoup plus faciles, rassurez-vous...


----------



## Romuald (29 Octobre 2010)

Le film dans le film, 'New-york Miami' ?


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Octobre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Le film dans le film, 'New-york Miami' ?



 Non, mais tu n'es pas loin !  

 Spécialement pour toi, je rajoute une autre image que je n'avais pas encore préparée, également extraite du film dans le film : 






 



 Et entrons maintenant dans le vif du sujet, avec une image très caractéristique du film et du style de son génial réalisateur...  Ce point de vue n'engageant que moi, mais je l'assume !... 










​


----------



## cooper (29 Octobre 2010)

Je parie sur un Michael Mann !

*L'ennemi public n° 1*

et
*Public Enemies*

???


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Octobre 2010)

cooper a dit:


> Je parie sur un Michael Mann !
> 
> *L'ennemi public n° 1*
> 
> ...





 Je préparais mon post, en le modifiant au fur et à mesure, pendant que tu postais et que tu éditais ton post... 

*Bien joué*, effectivement !  




 Une dernière image, pour le fun !  






 



  Bravo, à toi la main !


----------



## cooper (29 Octobre 2010)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je préparais mon post, en le modifiant au fur et à mesure, pendant que tu postais et que tu éditais ton post...
> 
> *Bien joué*, effectivement !
> 
> ...



Tres belle image, qui me fait penser à :


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Octobre 2010)

cooper a dit:


> Tres belle image, qui me fait penser à :


Les incorruptibles avec Kevin Costner

Y'a une autre image qui m'y a fait penser Celle ou il y a 3 hommes avec des fusils 

Par contre la partie film dans le film m'a pas marqué dans Public ennemies


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Octobre 2010)

cooper a dit:


> Tres belle image, qui me fait penser à :



 Ah oui, effectivement...  
 Je connais pourtant bien ces deux films, mais je n'avais encore jamais fait le rapprochement ! 

* The Untouchables (1987) *, de *Brian De Palma*. 
 Une autre pointure, lui aussi.


----------



## cooper (29 Octobre 2010)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Ah oui, effectivement...
> Je connais pourtant bien ces deux films, mais je n'avais encore jamais fait le rapprochement !
> 
> * The Untouchables (1987) *, de *Brian De Palma*.
> Une autre pointure, lui aussi.



Bravo à tous les deux. Dos Jones remporte la main, avec deux minutes d'avance.


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Octobre 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Les incorruptibles avec Kevin Costner
> 
> Y'a une autre image qui m'y a fait penser Celle ou il y a 3 hommes avec des fusils
> 
> Par contre la partie film dans le film m'a pas marqué dans Public ennemies



Vers la fin du film, John Dillinger regarde *Manhattan Melodrama*, dans lequel Edward J. 'Blackie' Gallagher, le personnage interprété par *Clark Gable*, dit à un moment en substance :
 " - Quand c'est la fin, c'est la fin, mieux vaut ne pas faire traîner les choses... " ( Sous-titres en Français de la VO sous-titrée.  )
 Enfin, je cite en substance et de mémoire, je ne suis pas allé voir sur mon DVD, mais en gros c'est l'idée.  

Toute la scène *ici*, dans ce qui semble être une petite vidéo pirate prise n'importe comment dans une salle de cinéma... 
( Attention, spoiler inside.  )



cooper a dit:


> Bravo à tous les deux. Dos Jones remporte la main, avec deux minutes d'avance.



 Je viens de le découvrir, le post de Dos Jones... :rateau:
 J'avais encore posté en oubliant de recharger ma page juste avant... 

 Bravo à celui dont *Anthony Quinn* fut un quasi-collègue...


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Octobre 2010)

La cuite alors pour un film dans un autre registre&#8230; 




Film des années 80&#8230; 

Là c'est pour planter le décor&#8230;


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Octobre 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> La cuite alors pour un film dans un autre registre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Quelle cuite?... 

 Là, comme ça, je penserais à *Out of Africa** (1985)*, de *Sydney Pollack*... 
 Je me rappelle que les deux personnages principaux aimaient tous les deux le whisky, mais pas non plus au point d'être tout le temps déchirés. 

 Surtout qu'en plus, ça ne doit pas être ça...


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Octobre 2010)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Quelle cuite?...
> 
> Là, comme ça, je penserais à [*Out of Africa*...
> 
> ...


Ç'est pas ça et en plus c'est pas en Afrique mais ici&#8230;


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Octobre 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Ç'est pas ça et en plus c'est pas en Afrique mais ici


Là, du coup, je penserais plutôt à *Broadcast News (1987)*, de *James L. Brooks* mais ça ne doit toujours pas être ça...


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Octobre 2010)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Là, du coup, je penserais plutôt à *Broadcast News (1987)* mais ça ne doit toujours pas être ça...


Encore loupé&#8230; 




Pour info le film se passe sur le continent américain mais ce n'est pas un film américain&#8230;


----------



## bompi (29 Octobre 2010)

Un film canadien ? Genre *Vidéodrome*, de David Cronenberg ?


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Octobre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Un film canadien ? Genre *Vidéodrome*, de David Cronenberg ?


Tu refroidis&#8230; 




Film considéré comme culte encore pour certains&#8230;


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Octobre 2010)

Ça coince :mouais:

Suivante alors :




Le film se passe en deux lieus du continent américain

Le réalisateur est européen


----------



## bompi (29 Octobre 2010)

Ça ne me dit vraiment rien. :rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Octobre 2010)

Troisième tentative, avec encore moins de conviction que les deux fois précédentes... :rateau:
Certains indices me font penser au *Déclin de l'Empire Américain*, que je n'ai par contre pas vu, mais je doute que ce soit ça... :rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Octobre 2010)

> Ça ne me dit vraiment rien. :rateau:


Même si c'est pas ton genre de film je suis sûr que tu en as au moins entendu parler&#8230;



Human-Fly a dit:


> Troisième tentative, avec encore moins de conviction que les deux fois précédentes... :rateau:
> Certains indices me font penser au *Déclin de l'Empire Américain*, que je n'ai par contre pas vu, mais je doute que ce soit ça... :rateau:


C'est effectivement pas ça&#8230; 

Allez l'acteur principal&#8230;





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h53 ----------

Changement de décor alors


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Octobre 2010)

Ce ne serait pas *Louis Gosset Jr.*, à droite sur la dernière image?... :hein: 
 Mais si c'est lui, je ne vois toujours pas de quel film il peut s'agir...


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Octobre 2010)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Ce ne serait pas *Louis Gosset Jr.*, à droite sur la dernière image?... :hein:
> Mais si c'est lui, je ne vois toujours pas de quel film il peut s'agir...


Pas vraiment d'acteurs connus dans ce film&#8230; 

Par contre le réalisateur a eu un petit rôle dans un film de 2007 qui n'est pas sans rapport avec le film proposé ici et avec sa nationalité en plus&#8230; 




Un détail de cette photo à son importance&#8230; 

Plus celle-ci avec l'acteur principal&#8230;




Et on en est qu'à 10 minutes du début du film&#8230;


----------



## Dos Jones (31 Octobre 2010)

Bon faut que je vous donne le nom du film direct c'est ça&#8230; 

Le prochain je ferais même pas des captures d'écran je vous donnerais de suite le nom auquel je pensais et prendras la main qui voudras&#8230;









Deux choses, une des techniques de filmage de ce film inspira un autre film bien plus tard&#8230;

Le film fut censuré durant quelques années dans le pays du réalisateur&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## HAL-9000 (31 Octobre 2010)

Film repris par Le Projet Blair Witch ? 


Canibal Holocaust !


----------



## Dos Jones (31 Octobre 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Film repris par Le Projet Blair Witch ?
> 
> Canibal Holocaust !


Gagné    

Après on allait rentrer dans le fil du sujet :mouais:




A toi


----------



## HAL-9000 (31 Octobre 2010)

Voici une première image du film donc (on remarquera l'actrice bien connue) :


----------



## Dos Jones (31 Octobre 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Voici une première image du film donc (on remarquera l'actrice bien connue) :


Science fiction ou Héroïque Fantasy ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (31 Octobre 2010)

Fantastique.


----------



## Dos Jones (31 Octobre 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Fantastique.


Quelle année ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (31 Octobre 2010)

Sorit en 1989  par un très bon réalisateur (que j'apprécie beaucoup)...


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Octobre 2010)

J'ai l'impression que l'actrice me dit quelque chose... :hein:
 Actrice canadienne?...


----------



## HAL-9000 (31 Octobre 2010)

Human-Fly a dit:


> J'ai l'impression que l'actrice me dit quelque chose... :hein:
> Actrice canadienne?...



Américaine née à Boston. 
Elle joue le rôle d'une déesse dans ce film 

(Elle a eu par la suite quelques premiers rôles dans d'autres film, dont un célèbre en 1994)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h01 ----------

Seconde image du film (très explicite) :


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Octobre 2010)

J'ai un moment hésité entre Melody Anderson et Uma Thurman, mais je crois que c'est bien de cette dernière qu'il s'agit, dans le rôle de Venus, dans The Adventures of Baron Munchausen (1988), de Terry Gillian.


----------



## HAL-9000 (31 Octobre 2010)

Human-Fly a dit:


> J'ai un moment hésité entre Melody Anderson et Uma Thurman, mais je crois que c'est bien de cette dernière qu'il s'agit, dans le rôle de Venus, dans The Adventures of Baron Munchausen (1988), de Terry Gillian.



Gagné 
Uman alias Aphrodite !

Le dernier film de Terry Gililam (L'Imaginarium du docteur Parnassus) a d'ailleurs beaucoup de similitudes avec celui-ci... je trouve...

A toi


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Octobre 2010)

Merci. 




Voici pour vous : 











​


----------



## HAL-9000 (31 Octobre 2010)

film épouvante, d'horreur ?


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Octobre 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> film épouvante, d'horreur ?



 Oui.  




 L'héroïne : 










​


----------



## HAL-9000 (31 Octobre 2010)

Et de face ? :love:

Année ? Un remaque ?


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Octobre 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Et de face ? :love:
> 
> Année ? Un remaque ?



 De face, je veux bien, mais ça deviendrait alors si facile que je pourrais pratiquement donner le titre du film en même temps ! 

 Film de 1978, original, mais qui fit par contre l'objet d'au moins un remake direct, de nombreuses suites, sans compter différentes citations sous forme de clins d'oeil ou de parodies. 









 Toujours de dos, mais le contexte est encore plus spécifique que sur la précédente image, si c'est possible... 


​


----------



## Dos Jones (31 Octobre 2010)

Human-Fly a dit:


> De face, je veux bien, mais ça deviendrait alors si facile que je pourrais pratiquement donner le titre du film en même temps !
> 
> Film de 1978, original, mais qui fit par contre l'objet d'au moins un remake direct, de nombreuses suites, sans compter différentes citations sous forme de clins d'oeil ou de parodies.
> Toujours de dos, mais le contexte est encore plus spécifique que sur la précédente image, si c'est possible...


Un freddy, un Halloween un Ça&#8230;

Euh c'est la même deuxième image&#8230;


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Octobre 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Un freddy, un Halloween un Ça
> 
> Euh c'est la même deuxième image



J'ai édité mon post précédent.  Décidément, je suis frais comme du poisson pourri, moi, ce soir... :rateau: 

 Pour ce qui est de tes hypothèses : oui. 

 Ceci dit, tu as quand même oublié de citer - entre autres - Jason !  ( Sans compter les spoofy slashers des années 1990 et 2000, voire 2010...  Mais ça, ça n'est pas la même période.  )




 Nouvelle image : 









 La copine de l'héroïne...


​


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Novembre 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Et de face ? :love:
> 
> Année ? Un remaque ?



 Bon, alors comme il semblerait que ça coince sérieusement, l'héroïne de face... 






 



 En recoupant tous les indices et en utilisant toutes les images, vous devriez y arriver, là, je pense ! 
 Ultime indice, tout de même...  
 C'était à peu près aussi difficile que si je vous avais proposé un film hyper connu sur Noël le soir du 24 décembre...


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Novembre 2010)

Bon l'actrice on sait qui sait du coup   ...Wanda Gershwitz :love: :love:

Sinon les films d'épouvante, j'suis vraiment pas un connaisseur, mais avec tous ces indices je dirai... _Halloween_ 

J'ai bon ?


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Novembre 2010)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Bon, alors comme il semblerait que ça coince sérieusement, l'héroïne de face...
> 
> En recoupant tous les indices et en utilisant toutes les images, vous devriez y arriver, là, je pense !
> Ultime indice, tout de même...
> C'était à peu près aussi difficile que si je vous avais proposé un film hyper connu sur Noël le soir du 24 décembre...


On dirait Jamie Lee Curtis&#8230; 

"Halloween" ou "La nuit des masques"&#8230; de John Carpenter

Maux d'Edith : A la seconde près l'ordinateur fou de "2001" a gagné je pense&#8230;


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Novembre 2010)

Le timing, 12:37


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Novembre 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Bon l'actrice on sait qui sait du coup   ...Wanda Gershwitz :love: :love:
> 
> Sinon les films d'épouvante, j'suis vraiment pas un connaisseur, mais avec tous ces indices je dirai... _Halloween_
> 
> J'ai bon ?





Dos Jones a dit:


> On dirait Jamie Lee Curtis
> 
> "Halloween" ou "La nuit des masques" de John Carpenter
> 
> Maux d'Edith : A la seconde près l'ordinateur fou de "2001" a gagné je pense



*Exactement* ! 

Vous avez trouvé tous les deux, et pratiquement en même temps ! 

Mais c'est quand même HAL-9000 qui gagne, avec quelques secondes d'avance. :king: 

Bien joué, à toi la main !


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Novembre 2010)

A mon tour donc... 

Voici un film du XXIème siècle (pour changer des années 70) :


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Novembre 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> A mon tour donc...
> 
> Voici un film du XXIème siècle (pour changer des années 70) :



 Une grande ville non identifiée, probablement occidentale, et un personnage féminin... 
 Là, comme ça, je penserais à des comédies romantiques américaines, comme peut-être *Sex and the City* ou *sa suite*... 
 Je précise que je n'ai vu ni l'un ni l'autre et que je ne suis pas franchement expert en chick flicks... :rateau:

 Il est aussi très probable que je sois complètement à côté de la plaque, et qu'il s'agisse de tout autre chose...


----------



## Nyx0uf (2 Novembre 2010)

Je dirais Lost In Translation.


----------



## HAL-9000 (2 Novembre 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Je dirais Lost In Translation.


 
Alors là, mes respects .
Ca mérite un CdB tiens !
A toi du coup le Bisouroot 



Human-Fly a dit:


> Je précise que je n'ai vu ni l'un ni l'autre et que je ne suis pas franchement expert en chick flicks... :rateau:


 
Allez, avoue que t'as déja regardé, par curiosité :love:


----------



## Nyx0uf (2 Novembre 2010)

Merci 

Voilà le suivant :


----------



## Nyx0uf (3 Novembre 2010)

Bon comme y a pas grand monde au portillon :


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Novembre 2010)

Un film fantastique européen, peut-être...?


----------



## Nyx0uf (3 Novembre 2010)

Oui fantastique, mais américain, et récent.


----------



## HAL-9000 (3 Novembre 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Oui fantastique, mais américain, et récent.



c'est pas le film avec les bêtes à poils long ? J'ai pas son nom, rhhaaaa

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h39 ----------

Max et les maximonstres ?


----------



## Nyx0uf (3 Novembre 2010)

> Max et les maximonstres ?



Non.


----------



## HAL-9000 (3 Novembre 2010)

Ah non en effet :love:

Le village ?


----------



## Nyx0uf (3 Novembre 2010)

Non, plus récent


----------



## Aescleah (8 Novembre 2010)

Il me semble qu'il s'agit de Ink de Jamin Winans.


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Novembre 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Il me semble qu'il s'agit de Ink de Jamin Winans.



 Il me semble que tu as gagné ! :king:


----------



## Aescleah (9 Novembre 2010)

Peut-être, j'attends la confirmation de Nyx0uf... 

D'ailleurs, à ce rythme, je vais plus avoir une seule mousse au frais, moi...


----------



## Aescleah (13 Novembre 2010)

Bon... Etant donné que Nyx0uf a l'air d'avoir pris de longues vacances, je vais prendre la liberté de poursuivre !  

Voici donc la suite:




Bonne chance à tous !


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Novembre 2010)

Comme cela je penserais à "Freaks"&#8230; 

C'est dans le milieu du cirque sinon&#8230; ?


----------



## Aescleah (13 Novembre 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Comme cela je penserais à "Freaks"
> 
> C'est dans le milieu du cirque sinon ?



En effet il s'agit bien de Freaks de Tod Browning ! Difficile de trouver une image qui ne soit pas trop parlante :rateau:

En tout cas bien vu, à toi pour la suite !


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Novembre 2010)

Merci 

Donc le suivant :




Année 2000


----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Novembre 2010)

film français ?


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Novembre 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> film français ?


Non&#8230;

Réalisateur peu connu, par contre l'acteur principal l'est lui&#8230; 

Le voici de dos&#8230;




J'ai un doute là je me demande si je l'aurais pas déjà proposé ce film&#8230;


----------



## bompi (13 Novembre 2010)

Film européen ? ou sud-américain ?


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Novembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Film européen ? ou sud-américain ?


Film européen mais la nationalité du réalisateur et le pays où il est tourné ne sont pas les mêmes&#8230; 

La suivante&#8230;


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Novembre 2010)

Personne :rose: 

Entrons alors dans cet excellent thriller tiré d'une histoire vraie


----------



## bompi (16 Novembre 2010)

Je n'aimerais pas être à la place de la dame. Mais ça ne me dit rien. Et si tu l'as déjà proposé, j'ai complètement oublié :rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Novembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Je n'aimerais pas être à la place de la dame. Mais ça ne me dit rien. Et si tu l'as déjà proposé, j'ai complètement oublié :rateau:


Tu parles le cyrillique ?




Dès que le film sera trouvé je ne pourrais que t'encourager à le voir car la prestation de l'acteur principal est exceptionnelle&#8230; 

Je pense que ça ne devrait plus durer longtemps&#8230;


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Novembre 2010)

Toujours pas d'idées 

2 de plus pour le prix d'une alors


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Novembre 2010)

Décidément pas inspirés :rose: 

Serais-je le seul à l'avoir vu 

Pourtant c'est un film qu'on ne peut oublier :mouais:

Allez dans ma grande bonté avant l'image finale qui devrait donner la solution définitive


----------



## bompi (18 Novembre 2010)

Ça semble se passer en Europe centrale (voire orientale). Mais non, décidément, je ne l'ai pas vu.


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Novembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Ça semble se passer en Europe centrale (voire orientale). Mais non, décidément, je ne l'ai pas vu.


Cela te parlera mieux peut-être&#8230; 




Evilenko consacré au monstre de Rostov&#8230;



> Du début à la fin, ce film passionne et répugne à la fois - surtout quand on n'ignore pas que ce malade a vraiment tué, violé et dévoré 55 enfants et adolescents en Ukraine dans les années 80




Avec un Malcolm McDowell exceptionnel dans ce rôle&#8230; 

Le DVD :




A découvrir pour un public averti toutefois&#8230; 

La main à qui veut&#8230;


----------



## bompi (18 Novembre 2010)

Le genre de film que l'on regarde la veille du départ des enfants pour une semaine de camping sauvage dans la belle campagne ukrainienne, quoi... :rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Novembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Le genre de film que l'on regarde la veille du départ des enfants pour une semaine de camping sauvage dans la belle campagne ukrainienne, quoi... :rateau:


C'est surtout l'ambiance générale qui rend ce film passionnant&#8230;

Pas de meurtres en direct par exemple&#8230; "Le silence des agneaux" est 10 fois plus gore&#8230; :mouais:

Le communisme, qui a fabriqué ce monstre, est froidement analysé alors qu'il court déjà vers la perestroïka&#8230;

Les Etats Unis demandèrent à l'Ukraine de leur livrer Andrej Romanovich Chikatilo afin d'étudier son cas, sans succès, il fut exécuté en 1994&#8230;


----------



## Viorika (26 Novembre 2010)

Quel film est-ce?


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Novembre 2010)

Viorika a dit:


> Quel film est-ce?




Là, comme ça, je penserais à *Kill Bill: volume 1 (2003)*...


----------



## Pamoi (15 Décembre 2010)

Un grand merci à Viorika pour cette belle énigme


----------



## Aescleah (15 Décembre 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Un grand merci à Viorika pour cette belle énigme



Effectivement, le suspense est si grand, j'en ai commencé à me bouffer les doigts !


----------



## Romuald (15 Décembre 2010)

Dites les chapi-chapo, vous avez remarqué qu'elle est bannie Viorika ?
Alors pour donner la réponse, ça va être dur.

(et histoire de vous éviter une remarque concernant le fil d'à côté, pas mieux que rabisse )


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Décembre 2010)

Et personne pour nous en proposer un nouveau


----------



## Pamoi (15 Décembre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Dites les chapi-chapo, vous avez remarqué qu'elle est bannie Viorika ?
> Alors pour donner la réponse, ça va être dur.








on n'est pas extra-lucides, hein ... 



Romuald a dit:


> (et histoire de vous éviter une remarque concernant le fil d'à côté, pas mieux que rabisse )


:sleep:

T'as qu'à envoyer un film, au lieu de ronchonner


----------



## Romuald (15 Décembre 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> on n'est pas extra-lucides, hein ...


Faut regarder plus bas : il n'y a plus la boule à facettes...



Pamoi a dit:


> :sleep:
> 
> T'as qu'à envoyer un film, au lieu de ronchonner



Que ne l'as-tu fait ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (15 Décembre 2010)

Bon on est tous impatients là


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Décembre 2010)

Je suis à deux doigts de vous en proposer un autre 

D'ailleurs le voici vous l'aurez voulu


----------



## bompi (15 Décembre 2010)

C'est donc un film avec un moulin et une cathédrale (enfin, ça y ressemble).

Néerlandais (moulin et c'est tout plat) ? Français ? Européen en tout cas.


----------



## HAL-9000 (15 Décembre 2010)

Une seconde image plus suggestive ? :rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Décembre 2010)

La voici&#8230;




Film de 2006&#8230;

Bompi est pas loin avec la Néerlande&#8230;


----------



## bompi (15 Décembre 2010)

Un film où l'on se réchauffe avec un bon waterzooi ? Dans un plat pays qui est le sien ?

Bon. Qui est belge ? Les frères Dardenne ?


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Décembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Un film où l'on se réchauffe avec un bon waterzooi ? Dans un plat pays qui est le sien ?
> 
> Bon. Qui est belge ? Les frères Dardenne ?


C'est pas d'eux





Avec l'un des protagonistes du film

L'autre interprète principal a joué avec des grands


----------



## bompi (16 Décembre 2010)

Encore un film que je n'ai jamais vu (ni même entrevu d'ailleurs). Je ne reconnais pas le monsieur ni l'accorte demoiselle.

Va falloir que nos experts cinéma nous rejoignent fissa si on ne veut pas voir le fil s'étioler de nouveau :rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Décembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Encore un film que je n'ai jamais vu (ni même entrevu d'ailleurs). Je ne reconnais pas le monsieur ni l'accorte demoiselle.
> 
> Va falloir que nos experts cinéma nous rejoignent fissa si on ne veut pas voir le fil s'étioler de nouveau :rateau:


Suivante alors




En réalité le gros du film se passe à New York

L'acteur principal a joué pour Coppola et Spielberg entre autre

Le film est classé en Thriller sinon


----------



## bompi (16 Décembre 2010)

Ç'aurait pu être _The Bourne Ultimatum_ (Europe, Maroc, Nouillorke) mais c'est Tanger et pas Casablanca, il me semble. Et Matt Damon a joué pour Spielberg et Coppola.

Mais je ne vois pas tes trois images dans le film (la troisième pourquoi pas mais les deux autres...)

Je fais ce que je peux mais décidément... pas trop d'idées


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Décembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Ç'aurait pu être _The Bourne Ultimatum_ (Europe, Maroc, Nouillorke) mais c'est Tanger et pas Casablanca, il me semble. Et Matt Damon a joué pour Spielberg et Coppola.
> 
> Mais je ne vois pas tes trois images dans le film (la troisième pourquoi pas mais les deux autres...)
> 
> Je fais ce que je peux mais décidément... pas trop d'idées


Matt Damon n'est pas dans ce film

L'acteur principal à plus de gueule même si il est noir 




On peut le voir aussi dans certaines séries récentes

Vous êtes en échec là


----------



## HAL-9000 (17 Décembre 2010)

J'vois pas là 
Un acteur noir que l'on voit dans des séries récentes :hein:

Will Smith dans le prince de Bel Air   :love:


----------



## bompi (17 Décembre 2010)

Laurence Fishburne joue dans les Experts, par exemple.


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Décembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Laurence Fishburne joue dans les Experts, par exemple.


Oui et&#8230; 

T'es pas loin là&#8230;


----------



## HAL-9000 (17 Décembre 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Oui et&#8230;
> 
> T'es pas loin là&#8230;



Laurence Fishburne !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h32 ----------

Tortured ? Les Seigneurs de Harlem ?


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Décembre 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Laurence Fishburne !
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h32 ----------
> 
> Tortured ? Les Seigneurs de Harlem ?


Ben non&#8230; 

Le voici donc dans ce film&#8230; 




Référence aux échecs qui ont une part importante dans ce film&#8230;

Ça ne devrait plus durer longtemps ceci dit&#8230;


----------



## bompi (17 Décembre 2010)

*Five Fingers (2006)*


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Décembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> *Five Fingers (2006)*


Ben voilà  

A ton tour


----------



## bompi (18 Décembre 2010)

Bon, on va faire dans le _très_ classique


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Décembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Bon, on va faire dans le _très_ classique


Western 

Mexique ?


----------



## bompi (18 Décembre 2010)

Western, en effet.

Honnêtement, comme je ne l'ai plus vu depuis longtemps, je ne me souviens plus _exactement_ mais je pense que ça se passe dans les territoires anciennement mexicains que les Étazunis ont annexés.


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Décembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Western, en effet.
> 
> Honnêtement, comme je ne l'ai plus vu depuis longtemps, je ne me souviens plus _exactement_ mais je pense que ça se passe dans les territoires anciennement mexicains que les Étazunis ont annexés.


Y'a un curé ou un prêtre dedans comme héros&#8230;


----------



## bompi (18 Décembre 2010)

Je viens de voir que l'actrice principale est allemande et a mis fin à sa carrière assez rapidement.

Je dirais qu'il y a _toujours_ un prêtre dans les ouestern du côté du Mexique ou des états anciennement mexicains 

Allez. De dos, notre viril héros.


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Décembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Je viens de voir que l'actrice principale est allemande et a mis fin à sa carrière assez rapidement.
> 
> Je dirais qu'il y a _toujours_ un prêtre dans les ouestern du côté du Mexique ou des états anciennement mexicains
> 
> Allez. De dos, notre viril héros.


Même de dos je le reconnaîtrais&#8230; 

Donc avec Clint Eastwood&#8230;

Faut que je me replonge dans sa filmographie&#8230;

Une histoire avec une mine d'or non ?

Pale Rider&#8230;

Maux d'Edith : Finalement non c'est dans la série des dollars&#8230;

Pour une poignée de dollars&#8230;
Pour quelques dollars de plus&#8230;

Je vais trouver&#8230;


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Décembre 2010)

*Pour une poignée de dollars (1964) * !


----------



## bompi (18 Décembre 2010)

_Si señor !_

Avec Marianne Koch et Gian-Maria Volonte, acteur remarquable qu'on a pu apprécier aussi du côté de Melville.

À qui la main ? Vous êtes quasi ex-aequo.


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Décembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> _Si señor !_
> 
> Avec Marianne Koch et Gian-Maria Volonte, acteur remarquable qu'on a pu apprécier aussi du côté de Melville.
> 
> À qui la main ? Vous êtes quasi ex-aequo.



 Tu décides.


----------



## bompi (18 Décembre 2010)

Bon. Je dirais que DJ s'est fait griller au poteau et que la photo finish a finalement attribué la victoire à Human-Fly. 

À toi donc.


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Décembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> _Si señor !_
> 
> Avec Marianne Koch et Gian-Maria Volonte, acteur remarquable qu'on a pu apprécier aussi du côté de Melville.
> 
> À qui la main ? Vous êtes quasi ex-aequo.


Human-Fly le mérite amplement donc à lui&#8230; 

Moi j'ai déjà bien donné pour faire vivre ce fil&#8230;


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Décembre 2010)

Bon, alors, si j'ai bien compris, je crois que c'est à moi ! :king: 

Merci. 




Restons dans les très grands westerns, avec un film que j'ai redécouvert récemment avec un immense plaisir. 
Réalisateur connu, trois stars à l'affiche... 
Et au final un film qui à mon humble avis mérite beaucoup plus que son modeste 7,2/10 sur imdb...  ( Je suis pourtant plutôt d'accord avec les notes des utilisateurs de ce site, d'habitude. )










L'une des trois stars, de dos. 




​


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Décembre 2010)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Bon, alors, si j'ai bien compris, je crois que c'est à moi ! :king:
> 
> Merci.
> 
> ...


Il est pas tout jeune celui-là


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Décembre 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Il est pas tout jeune celui-là


N'exagérons rien !  Ce n'est pas non plus un western datant du cinéma muet !  
Film sorti cinq ans avant "Pour une poignée de dollars". 

Petite liberté avec les habitudes de ce thread : une image animée. 









Dans un second rôle plus qu'appréciable, une star du petit écran !  
( Que je ne comptais pas dans les trois stars dont je parlais plus haut. ) 




​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h15 ----------

Le même acteur (à gauche), qui fait face à l'une des trois stars du film (de profil). 







​


----------



## shogun HD (18 Décembre 2010)

l'homme au colt d'or ?


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Décembre 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> l'homme au colt d'or ?


 Presque ! 

 En toute rigueur, et puisqu'il en a deux, c'est "L'Homme au*x* Colt*s* d'Or", le titre français de *Warlock* !  



 



 Bien joué, à toi la main !


----------



## shogun HD (19 Décembre 2010)

merci humanfly 


allez hop on joue avec l'affiche ou une plaquette de l'époque


----------



## rabisse (19 Décembre 2010)

A l'instinct...





La bande à Bonnot​


----------



## shogun HD (19 Décembre 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> A l'instinct...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

non


----------



## bompi (19 Décembre 2010)

Je connais (sans reconnaître) le premier.
La seconde ressemble à Honor Blackman, en brune.
Le troisième ressemble à Jon Hamm (!!) mais aussi assez nettement à Robert de Niro.
Le dernier ne me rappelle personne.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h29 ----------

La brune pourrait aussi être Cybill Shepherd.

Genre *Taxi Driver*, quoi.


----------



## shogun HD (19 Décembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Je connais (sans reconnaître) le premier.
> La seconde ressemble à Honor Blackman, en brune.
> Le troisième ressemble à Jon Hamm (!!) mais aussi assez nettement à Robert de Niro.
> Le dernier ne me rappelle personne.
> ...


 
pour la brune Paula Pritchett  
le troisième ken hutchinson  


j'ai masqué les deux grandes stars bien entendu ....................


----------



## bompi (19 Décembre 2010)

J'avais tout juste, donc... 

Mais là, tu as été un peu généreux en indices  C'est donc The Wrath of God.


----------



## shogun HD (19 Décembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> J'avais tout juste, donc...
> 
> Mais là, tu as été un peu généreux en indices  C'est donc The Wrath of God.


 

bravo Bompi

 film de1972 avec une belle distribution dont Robert et rita hayworth 

et bien à toi


----------



## bompi (20 Décembre 2010)

Allez, on y retourne :






Ça ne devrait pas traîner...


----------



## Pamoi (23 Décembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Ça ne devrait pas traîner...



Ah bon ??


----------



## bompi (23 Décembre 2010)

Pourtant, je suis poli, avec mon 'Welcome' 

La suite.


----------



## shogun HD (23 Décembre 2010)

tamagotchi?


----------



## bompi (23 Décembre 2010)

Tu as déjà le pays de production


----------



## Pamoi (23 Décembre 2010)

Au hasard, "Le Voyage De Chihiro" ??


----------



## Romuald (23 Décembre 2010)

Ca pourrait effectivement sortir des studios Ghibli, mais je n'ai pas l'impression que ce soit du Miyazaki. Cependant je ne les ai pas tous vus, ni ne les connais par coeur.


----------



## bompi (24 Décembre 2010)

Japonais mais ni Miyazaki ni Ghibli.


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Décembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Japonais mais ni Miyazaki ni Ghibli.



  J'ai l'impression que c'est *Summer Wars (2009) *, que je n'ai malheureusement pas vu, de *Mamoru Osada*... 
 En deux mots, tu as aimé?...


----------



## bompi (24 Décembre 2010)

En deux mots ?

Oui. Beaucoup.



En un peu plus de mots : c'est un dessin animé imparfait car il a de nombreuses ambitions et bien sûr il ne peut toutes les satisfaire. Cette réserve émise, c'est un régal graphique, avec du dessin (le monde virtuel) dans le dessin (le dessin animé lui-même). Un subtil amalgame de Japon familial à l'ancienne et de monde moderne débridé. Quelques préoccupations de notre temps (écologie, destruction, nature etc.) comme dans la plupart des grands dessins animés nippons. Une belle animation et des couleurs superbes.
Une bande-son très honorable qui mêle plusieurs styles, dont des clins d'oeil répétés aux B.O. de Ryuichi Sakamoto.

Je pourrais sans doute continuer encore un peu. Mais tu avais dis : deux mots :rateau: 

C'est à toi.


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Décembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> En deux mots ?
> 
> Oui. Beaucoup.
> 
> ...



Merci pour cet avis, qui donne envie de voir le film ! 

Je repasse dans un moment. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h22 ----------

Restons un peu dans l'animation japonaise. 

 L'un de mes films préférés, et pas seulement dans cette catégorie ! 





 



 Je ne sais plus si je l'avais déjà proposé...  Pas récemment, de toute façon.


----------



## bompi (24 Décembre 2010)

Ça fait un peu ancien. Entre 75 et 85 (du XXe siècle) ?


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Décembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Ça fait un peu ancien. Entre 75 et 85 (du XXe siècle) ?


  Bien vu. 

 Film sorti en 1979. 









 Le héros, en bonne compagnie... 




​


----------



## bompi (24 Décembre 2010)

Jamais vu.


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Décembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Jamais vu.



 Excellent film d'aventures, à mon humble avis. 
 Dans un style baroque mêlant le grotesque et la poésie... Avec du mystère, beaucoup d'action, et une scène finale particulièrement belle et mémorable. 
 Dans tous les cas, un film à (re)découvrir, au moins par curiosité. 












​


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Décembre 2010)

Film connu, réalisateur hyper connu. 









 Le héros en situation périlleuse... 





​


----------



## TiteLine (24 Décembre 2010)

On dirait Edgar de la Cambriole.  

Lupin III Le château de Cagliostro?


----------



## bompi (24 Décembre 2010)

Ça ressemble fort au Château de Cagliostro de Miyazaki-san 

Jamais vu mais ça semble sympathique.


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Décembre 2010)

TiteLine a dit:


> On dirait Edgar de la Cambriole.
> 
> Lupin III Le château de Cagliostro?



C'est *exactement ça* ! :king:  

C'est à toi de jouer !  



bompi a dit:


> Ça ressemble fort au Château de Cagliostro de Miyazaki-san
> 
> Jamais vu mais ça semble sympathique.



C'est bien ça, mais tu t'es fait griller de deux minutes...  

Sympathique, effectivement !


----------



## TiteLine (24 Décembre 2010)

Human-Fly a dit:


> C'est *exactement ça* ! :king:
> 
> C'est à toi de jouer !



J'ai bien une petite idée mais le DVD est chez moi et je ne pourrai pas faire de screenshot avant demain.

Si quelqu'un veut reprendre la main je ne me vexerai pas


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Décembre 2010)

TiteLine a dit:


> J'ai bien une petite idée mais le DVD est chez moi et je ne pourrai pas faire de screenshot avant demain.
> 
> Si quelqu'un veut reprendre la main je ne me vexerai pas



OK. 

Alors attendons TiteLine demain, ou alors la main à qui la veut !... 
Et dans ce dernier cas, priorité à bompi qui a presque gagné, à deux minutes-près...   

En d'autres termes, débrouillez-vous !...


----------



## TiteLine (25 Décembre 2010)

En même temps, je crois que tout le monde a d'autres chats à fouetter 

Je prends donc la main. La deuxième image devrait être un indice 
Et joyeuses fêtes à tous


----------



## TiteLine (26 Décembre 2010)

Visiblement, tout le monde cuve ou mes petites images ne vous inspirent pas. 
La deuxième était supposée donner un indice sur le chara designer.

Nouveaux indices : la maison du personnage principal.


----------



## bompi (26 Décembre 2010)

Je ne cuve pas mais je ne connais pas ce dessin animé (sûr que je ne l'ai jamais vu).


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Décembre 2010)

Le personnage principal n'exercerait-il pas clandestinement le métier de chirurgien?...


----------



## TiteLine (26 Décembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Je ne cuve pas mais je ne connais pas ce dessin animé (sûr que je ne l'ai jamais vu).



Film pas forcément connu (et c'est dommage d'ailleurs) . En revanche, le manga l'est davantage. 



Human-Fly a dit:


> Le personnage principal n'exercerait-il pas clandestinement le métier de chirurgien?...



Et comme le film porte le nom du personnage principal ... j'ai comme l'impression que tu as trouvé. Cela m'évitera de poster un screen dégueux d'opération chirurgicale


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Décembre 2010)

TiteLine a dit:


> Film pas forcément connu (et c'est dommage d'ailleurs) . En revanche, le manga l'est davantage.
> 
> 
> 
> Et comme le film porte le nom du personnage principal ... j'ai comme l'impression que tu as trouvé. Cela m'évitera de poster un screen dégueux d'opération chirurgicale



Alors je crois qu'il s'agit bien de *Black Jack (1996)*. 

Je n'ai pas encore vu le film, mais je connais la série (BD et animé). Et tes indices étaient effectivement parlants !  
Excellent manga, d'ailleurs. 




Je repasse plus tard dans la nuit avec quelque chose d'autre à proposer.


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Décembre 2010)

Un film que j'aime beaucoup... 
Je ne sais plus si je l'ai déjà proposé ici... Mais pas depuis longtemps, si c'est le cas.  













​


----------



## TiteLine (27 Décembre 2010)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Alors je crois qu'il s'agit bien de *Black Jack (1996)*.
> 
> Je n'ai pas encore vu le film, mais je connais la série (BD et animé). Et tes indices étaient effectivement parlants !
> Excellent manga, d'ailleurs.
> ...




Il s'agissait bien de Black Jack, un de mes films d'animation préféré (même si j'ai un faible pour les OAV).  C'est également mon manga favori


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Décembre 2010)

TiteLine a dit:


> Il s'agissait bien de Black Jack, un de mes films d'animation préféré (même si j'ai un faible pour les OAV).  C'est également mon manga favori



Tu as très bon goût ! 




Nouvelle photo. 












​


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Décembre 2010)

Troisième image.  












​


----------



## bompi (27 Décembre 2010)

On dirait vraiment un succédané de Indiana Jones.

La première image pouvait faire penser à quelque chose se passant en France ou avec des français mais la suite, non. Je l'ai sans doute vu mais déjà passablement oublié.

Américain années 90 ?


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Décembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> On dirait vraiment un succédané de Indiana Jones.
> 
> La première image pouvait faire penser à quelque chose se passant en France ou avec des français mais la suite, non. Je l'ai sans doute vu mais déjà passablement oublié.
> 
> Américain années 90 ?



Film réalisé en co-production, australo-américain.
L'action se situe entre l'Asie et les USA.
Film sorti en 1996, et dont l'action se situe vers 1936, soit l'année de première parution de la BD dont le film est l'adaptation.

Pour l'anecdote, le créateur de la BD a pu suivre le tournage du film et le voir terminé peu avant sa mort.
Selon lui, l'acteur principal incarnait parfaitement son personnage. Lequel donne son nom au film.


----------



## bompi (27 Décembre 2010)

Serait-ce The Phantom ?


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Décembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Serait-ce The Phantom ?



Précisément ! :king:

Bien joué, à toi la main


----------



## Caroline1234 (4 Janvier 2011)

Juste pour dire que j'ai écrite le 2eme post de la version 3 de "c'est quoi ce film" 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Romuald (4 Janvier 2011)

Caroline1234 a dit:


> Juste pour dire que j'ai écrite le 2eme post de la version 3 de "c'est quoi ce film"
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!


"Le bot1234, le retour de la revanche"


J'ai bon ?


----------



## bompi (4 Janvier 2011)

Oui. À toi la main.


----------



## Romuald (6 Janvier 2011)

Bon, OK, vous avez la nuit devant vous :







Post-scriptum qui a un petit peu à voir, car c'était un éminent participant à ce fil : quelqu'un a-t-il des nouvelles de P4M ? Plus rien depuis des mois, alors qu'il était la quasi en permanence.


----------



## bompi (6 Janvier 2011)

Film américain, vraisemblement (Arkansas, Alabama etc.)
Je dirais fin années cinquante, début années soixante. Disons 55-65.


----------



## Romuald (6 Janvier 2011)

Tout bon.

Cela dit, depuis le temps, tu connais mes goûts


----------



## bompi (6 Janvier 2011)

Ça se passe dans le monde de la Presse ?


----------



## Romuald (7 Janvier 2011)

Pas du tout. Réalisateur connu, a fait tourner des très grands, mais pas dans ce film - sauf l'héroïne, ce pourquoi sa photo viendra plus tard !

Entrée en scène du deuxième personnage principal (quoiqu'assez peu présent dans le film) vers 3'30.




A ce soir pour une autre image si pas de vainqueur d'ici la. Peut-être des indices en journée


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Janvier 2011)

Sans aucune certitude, je penserais à *The Killing (1956) *, de *Stanley Kubrick*...


----------



## Romuald (7 Janvier 2011)

L'année est bonne quoique d'autres disent 1957), le film et le réalisateur, non.


----------



## shogun HD (7 Janvier 2011)

Le faux coupable d'Alfred Hitchcock ?


----------



## Romuald (7 Janvier 2011)

Pas le bon film ni le bon réalisateur.

Allez, un indice avant que je me casse du taf. Le réalisateur est américain, mais naturalisé (comme beaucoup). Et il n'est pas mort aux US non plus.


----------



## bompi (7 Janvier 2011)

Les deux premiers noms qui me viennent (Wilder et Preminger) sont morts aux Étazunis. Flûte !


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Janvier 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Les deux premiers noms qui me viennent (Wilder et Preminger) sont morts aux Étazunis. Flûte !



 Tel n'est pas le cas de *Jacques Tourneur*, par contre !  
 Donc, *Nightfall (1956 ou 1957 !  )*.


----------



## Romuald (7 Janvier 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Tel n'est pas le cas de *Jacques Tourneur*, par contre !
> Donc, *Nightfall (1956 ou 1957 !  )*.



Toutafé©

Un film noir méconnu, découvert il y a un mois grâce à France3. Ou comment se retrouver dans la mouise (et y mettre les autres) pour avoir voulu secourir des accidentés de la route.

Avec la très belle Anne Bancroft :






A toi !


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Janvier 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Toutafé©
> 
> Un film noir méconnu, découvert il y a un mois grâce à France3. Ou comment se retrouver dans la mouise (et y mettre les autres) pour avoir voulu secourir des accidentés de la route.
> 
> ...



Merci. 


 J'avais un petit western pas très connu sous le coude, mais ceci devrait mieux coller à tes goûts. 










​


----------



## Romuald (7 Janvier 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Merci.
> 
> 
> J'avais un petit western pas très connu sous le coude, mais ceci devrait mieux coller à tes goûts.
> [/CENTER]


Y'a pas que moi, sur le fil 

Sinon on dirait Burt Lancaster avec un sanglier ou un pécari sur le dos...


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Janvier 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Y'a pas que moi, sur le fil
> 
> Sinon on dirait Burt Lancaster avec un sanglier ou un pécari sur le dos...



 Il s'agit d'un journaliste britannique, et non d'un sanglier ou d'un pécari ! 
 Et personne de vraiment très connu côté acteurs ou actrices, dans ce film. 









 Le distingué sujet de sa Majesté que tu as confondu avec un cochon sauvage ! 


​


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Janvier 2011)

Un autre personnage important du film. 



 



 Je repasse demain en fin de matinée ou en début d'après-midi.


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Janvier 2011)

Quatrième image. 






 Le principal personnage féminin du film. 

​


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Janvier 2011)

Nouvelle image. 










​ 

 Film connu, réalisateur connu. 
 Film dont l'action se situe en 1952. Le film original est sorti en 1958, un remake en a été réalisé en 2002.


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Janvier 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Nouvelle image.
> 
> Film connu, réalisateur connu.
> Film dont l'action se situe en 1952. Le film original est sorti en 1958, un remake en a été réalisé en 2002.


Un OSS 117 ?


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Janvier 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Un OSS 117 ?



 Non, pas du tout ! 
 Mais il est marrant que tu aies pensé à ça !...  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h53 ----------

Je sors, je ne pourrai pas poster de nouvelle image avant la nuit prochaine vers 1h. 

Bonne chance ! 










​


----------



## Pamoi (8 Janvier 2011)

Bon allez, au hasard ... un film de Manckiewicz ??


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Janvier 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Bon allez, au hasard ... un film de Manckiewicz ??



Je ne pense pas que le hasard y soit pour grand-chose...  

Bien joué, à toi la main !


----------



## Romuald (8 Janvier 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Bien joué, à toi la main !


Pas d'accord, il n'a pas donné le titre. Il mériterait d'ailleurs que je le fasse et prenne la main, cette façon de dire 'j'ai trouvé mais je ne le dis pas' ayant l'heur de m'agacer. C'est un jeu, pas un concours de kikalaplusgrosse. Ce style de réponse a tué d'autres jeu ici, pas la peine d'en rajouter.


----------



## Pamoi (8 Janvier 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je ne pense pas que le hasard y soit pour grand-chose...
> 
> Bien joué, à toi la main !



Merci Human-Fly  



Romuald a dit:


> Pas d'accord, il n'a pas donné le titre. Il  mériterait d'ailleurs que je le fasse et prenne la main, cette façon de  dire 'j'ai trouvé mais je ne le dis pas' ayant l'heur de m'agacer. C'est  un jeu, pas un concours de kikalaplusgrosse. Ce style de réponse a tué  d'autres jeu ici, pas la peine d'en rajouter.



Tu as un joli bonnet (Mais bon, Noël c'est fini et il t'obscurcit la vue ...  ), et va donc respirer un coup (t'as l'air tout rouge)
Cependant, comme tu as apparemment trouvé, je te laisse bien volontiers la main, tu la mérites amplement (mon cadeau de Noël à l'intelligence et à la culture incarnées, en quelque sorte). 


Oui, mais la question demeure: kikalaplugrosse ??? 
C'est important tout de même ...


----------



## HAL-9000 (8 Janvier 2011)

C'est possible d'avoir un film avec des couleurs la prochaine fois ?


----------



## Aescleah (8 Janvier 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Oui, mais la question demeure: kikalaplugrosse ???
> C'est important tout de même ...



Je me dois de fournir une réponse à ta question, dont l'intérêt est vital à la survie de l'espèce... C'est Jonah Falcon!!!


----------



## Romuald (9 Janvier 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Cependant, comme tu as apparemment trouvé, je te laisse bien volontiers la main


Non, quand je trouve et que je ne veux pas la main, je ne dis rien.





Contrairement à d'autres...


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Janvier 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Bon allez, au hasard ... un film de Manckiewicz ??





Human-Fly a dit:


> Je ne pense pas que le hasard y soit pour grand-chose...
> 
> Bien joué, à toi la main !





Romuald a dit:


> Pas d'accord, il n'a pas donné le titre. Il mériterait d'ailleurs que je le fasse et prenne la main, cette façon de dire 'j'ai trouvé mais je ne le dis pas' ayant l'heur de m'agacer. C'est un jeu, pas un concours de kikalaplusgrosse. Ce style de réponse a tué d'autres jeu ici, pas la peine d'en rajouter.



 Romuald, tu as raison. 

 Pamoi est un sacripant !  
 Au lieu d'indiquer clairement le titre du film identifié, il a préféré dissimuler un lien cliquable dans le premier de ses smileys... 
 Alors, certes, c'est une manière de procéder peu conventionnelle, mais en cliquant le smiley du chenapan, on arrive tout de même *ici*, ce qui prouve que le film a bel et bien été identifié. 

 ( Par ailleurs, quand j'ai répondu à *ce post*, je n'étais plus chez moi, et j'ai répondu avec mon téléphone, en bâclant un peu les choses, il est vrai...  )




Le facétieux Pamoi a bien donné le titre du film, c'est donc bien lui qui prend la main !


----------



## bompi (9 Janvier 2011)

Je n'avais vu ni le Tourneur ni le Mankiewicz. Pas super connus ?
Bon. C'est qui donc qui a la main, en fait ?


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Janvier 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Je n'avais vu ni le Tourneur ni le Mankiewicz. Pas super connus ?
> Bon. C'est qui donc qui a la main, en fait ?



 Ben pas moi... 
 Euh... Je veux dire Pamoi ! 

 Normalement, c'est à bien à *lui* !...  

 Mais il te reste toujours *un tour d'avance*, donc si tu veux prendre la main, je pense que personne ne devrait s'y opposer ! 
 Enfin, en principe...


----------



## Pamoi (9 Janvier 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, quand je trouve et que je ne veux pas la main, je ne dis rien.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



des noms, des noms !!!!! :rateau:



Human-Fly a dit:


> Ben pas moi...
> Euh... Je veux dire Pamoi !
> 
> Normalement, c'est à bien à *lui* !...
> ...



Eh bien comme j'avais répondu à l'énigme précédente, c'est que j'avais une proposition sous le coude (je précise pour les adeptes aigris de la théorie du complot, hein  ...   )
Néanmoins si Bompi avait du retard, rien ne s'oppose à ce qu'il le rattrape 

Allez Bompi, à toi la main


----------



## Romuald (9 Janvier 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> je précise pour les adeptes aigris de la théorie du complot, hein  ...


Pas aigri, enervé. Et quelle théorie du complot ? j'ai simplement dit que ce genre de réponse qui n'en est pas une risquait de tuer le fil. La preuve, 12 posts (inutiles, y compris les miens, mais j'assume) et 15h après que tu ais trouvé, toujours rien.

Mais fin de la polémique en ce qui me concerne.


----------



## Pamoi (9 Janvier 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Pas aigri, enervé. Et quelle théorie du complot ? j'ai simplement dit que ce genre de réponse qui n'en est pas une risquait de tuer le fil. La preuve, 12 posts (inutiles, y compris les miens, mais j'assume) et 15h après que tu ais trouvé, toujours rien.



ça me rappelle furieusement l'histoire du pompier pyromane .... :love:




Romuald a dit:


> Mais fin de la polémique en ce qui me concerne.



enfin un truc qui a du sens !! 

Bompi, please ... une énigme, d'urgence !!


----------



## bompi (9 Janvier 2011)

Accordez-moi une demi-heure... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h00 ----------

Allez : 






(hi hi)

J'en mets quand même une seconde :


----------



## Pamoi (9 Janvier 2011)

Allez hop: une proposition simple, directe et sans fioritures:

Casablanca ??


----------



## bompi (9 Janvier 2011)

Une réponse directe et sans fioriture : non. 











Normalement, vous devriez davantage pouvoir situer le lieu.


----------



## Pamoi (9 Janvier 2011)

Italie ?? Années 50/60 ??


----------



## bompi (9 Janvier 2011)

Non. Oui (fin années 50).

Deux des principaux personnages du film :




et


----------



## Romuald (9 Janvier 2011)

Cuba ou Amérique centrale ?


----------



## bompi (9 Janvier 2011)

Le premier choix en effet 




et


----------



## Pamoi (9 Janvier 2011)

un film avec Alec Guiness ??

(pour éviter toute suspicion et toute allusion à caractère sexo-morphologique, je pense à "our man in havana", mais comme je ne suis pas sur,  je ne propose pas directement "our man in havana")


----------



## bompi (9 Janvier 2011)

Indeed.





C'est bien *Our man in havana*. 

Donc :





Et à toi la main.


----------



## Pamoi (9 Janvier 2011)

Allez, quelques couleurs pour satisfaire notre ami Hal 

Facile:









​


----------



## shogun HD (9 Janvier 2011)

ghostbuster ?


----------



## Pamoi (9 Janvier 2011)

Que nenni, mais c'est le bon pays


----------



## HAL-9000 (9 Janvier 2011)

La seconde maison me dit quelque chose... mais j'arrive pas à retrouver :hein:


----------



## Pamoi (9 Janvier 2011)

Je vous laisse mariner un peu, d'autres images et autres indices visuels demain ...


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Janvier 2011)

Sans aucune certitude, je serais assez tenté de penser à *1408*...  Que je n'ai pas vu... :rateau:


----------



## rabisse (10 Janvier 2011)

Juste pour faire un peu de ménage; Poltergeist, Amityville ?


----------



## Pamoi (10 Janvier 2011)

Ni l'Exorciste, ni 13 Fantômes . Tout le monde est hors-sujet ...

2 personnages principaux, acteurs _très_ connus, que je ne peux pas encore vous montrer, évidemment (edit: ah, si !! il me semble que l'on apercoit l'un des 2 dans la seconde image )












​


----------



## Aescleah (10 Janvier 2011)

Ah, là c'est tout de suite plus clair ! Je crois qu'il s'agit de Groundhog Day qu'on connait en France sous le nom (encore une traduction littérale du titre original...) d'Un Jour Sans Fin.


----------



## shogun HD (10 Janvier 2011)

L acteur principal joue dans ghostbuster..........;-)


----------



## bompi (10 Janvier 2011)

Très bon film, avec un bon Bill Murray.


----------



## Pamoi (10 Janvier 2011)

Aescleah a dit:


> Ah, là c'est tout de suite plus clair ! Je crois qu'il s'agit de Groundhog Day qu'on connait en France sous le nom (encore une traduction littérale du titre original...) d'Un Jour Sans Fin.



Aescleah, le grand retour !!! 
Bravo 



shogun HD a dit:


> L acteur principal joue dans ghostbuster..........;-)



Bill Murray, exact, ainsi que Sam Raimi sont impliqués dans "Ghostbusters". 



bompi a dit:


> Très bon film, avec un bon Bill Murray.



Absolument d'accord avec toi  (et une délicieuse Andie MacDowell)


----------



## Aescleah (10 Janvier 2011)

Merci 

Voici donc la suite:




Bonne chance à tous


----------



## rabisse (10 Janvier 2011)

Sigmund, la truly life...


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Janvier 2011)

Aescleah a dit:


> Merci
> 
> Voici donc la suite:
> 
> ...


L'acteur me fait penser à *Donald Pleasence*, mais je ne suis pas certain de mon coup...


----------



## Aescleah (10 Janvier 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> L'acteur me fait penser à *Donald Pleasence*, mais je ne suis pas certain de mon coup...



Bien qu'il y ait en effet une ressemblance, il ne s'agit pas de lui. 
Una autre image:


----------



## Pamoi (10 Janvier 2011)

film européen ??


----------



## Aescleah (10 Janvier 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> film européen ??



Absolument


----------



## Pamoi (10 Janvier 2011)

de l'est ? années 2000 ?


----------



## Aescleah (10 Janvier 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> de l'est ? années 2000 ?



De l'est, oui. Par contre le film est plus vieux


----------



## Pamoi (10 Janvier 2011)

espionnage, années 90 ??


----------



## Aescleah (10 Janvier 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> espionnage, années 90 ??



Ce n'est pas un film d'espionnage, bien que la chose soit abordée dans le film. Pour ce qui est de l'époque, le film a été tourné entre 1980 et 1990 

Encore une image:


----------



## Pamoi (10 Janvier 2011)

Film historique / biographie ??


----------



## Aescleah (10 Janvier 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Film historique / biographie ??



Non plus ! Dans notre cas, il s'agit d'un thriller


----------



## shogun HD (10 Janvier 2011)

Soleil trompeur ?


----------



## Aescleah (11 Janvier 2011)

shogun HD a dit:


> Soleil trompeur ?



Non, ce n'est pas Soleil Trompeur 
Ceci dit, géographiquement parlant, tu n'es pas très loin du tout du pays d'origine du film que j'ai proposé


----------



## Pamoi (11 Janvier 2011)

Aescleah a dit:


> Non, ce n'est pas Soleil Trompeur
> Ceci dit, géographiquement parlant, tu n'es pas très loin du tout du pays d'origine du film que j'ai proposé



Alors là ... l'indice à 2 sesterces ... 
Où qu'on soit à l'Est, on est forcément proche de la Russie, hein !!  

Pologne ??


----------



## Aescleah (11 Janvier 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Alors là ... l'indice à 2 sesterces ...
> Où qu'on soit à l'Est, on est forcément proche de la Russie, hein !!
> 
> Pologne ??



Oui, c'était un indice pourri, et alors ? 
Peut être que vous en avez occulté de plus subtils... Ou pas 

En effet, il s'agit bien d'un film polonais


----------



## Pamoi (12 Janvier 2011)

Aescleah a dit:


> ... Ou pas



c'est l'option la plus plausible ... 

un réalisateur connu (Wajda, Kieslowski ... ) ??


----------



## Aescleah (12 Janvier 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> c'est l'option la plus plausible ...
> 
> un réalisateur connu (Wajda, Kieslowski ... ) ??



Le réalisateur n'est pas des plus connus, non... Pour ce qui est des indices, j'en ai planqué un dans ma précédente intervention, au cas où cela vous aurait échappé 

Aussi, pour situer un peu le film, l'histoire se déroule quelques années avant la seconde guerre mondiale, dans la ville de Sopot


----------



## Pamoi (12 Janvier 2011)

Alors au hasard le plus complet, et sans trop y croire ... Medium ?? 

*Edit:*


Aescleah a dit:


> Oui, c'était un indice pourri, et alors ?
> Peut être que vous en avez *occulté* de plus subtils... Ou pas
> 
> En effet, il s'agit bien d'un film polonais



Quoique, occulte ... médium ...


----------



## Aescleah (12 Janvier 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Alors au hasard le plus complet, et sans trop y croire ... Medium ??
> 
> *Edit:*
> 
> ...



C'est exactement ça !  

A toi pour la suite


----------



## Pamoi (12 Janvier 2011)

Merci   (coup de bol ... )

la suite:


----------



## shogun HD (13 Janvier 2011)

Le sabre infernal ?


----------



## Pamoi (13 Janvier 2011)

Non, le mien est (largement) plus récent et pas asiatique

Edit








​


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Janvier 2011)

connais 
CHEVALIER de Brian Helgeland sorti en 2001.


----------



## Pamoi (14 Janvier 2011)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> connais



apparemment !! 



HAL-9000 a dit:


> CHEVALIER de Brian Helgeland sorti en 2001.



A toi


----------



## bompi (14 Janvier 2011)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> connais
> CHEVALIER de Brian Helgeland sorti en 2001.


Assez sympa, ce film.


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Janvier 2011)

Pas d'idée de films 
Je passe la main à qui la veut...


----------



## Pamoi (14 Janvier 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Assez sympa, ce film.



Et la bande son itou !! 



HAL-9000 a dit:


> Pas d'idée de films
> Je passe la main à qui la veut...



Yesssssss !! attends toi à une erection réaction de quelqu'un, là, rapidement !!


----------



## Pamoi (15 Janvier 2011)

Tiens, je pensais voir [vous savez qui] débarquer, furieux ...
Mais non ... Apparemment, certains ont l'énervement sélectif 

Bon, vous l'aurez voulu, je prends la main 

La nouvelle énigme:






​


----------



## shogun HD (15 Janvier 2011)

une pub pour  Mikado ?


----------



## bompi (15 Janvier 2011)

Tu parles de _ce_ Mikado ?






J'aimais bien


----------



## shogun HD (15 Janvier 2011)

j'aibien aussi  miais je parlais de celui ci


----------



## Pamoi (15 Janvier 2011)

Bah déjà vous avez trouvé le pays !!! 

une autre image:




​


----------



## Aescleah (21 Janvier 2011)

Je n'ai pas vraiment d'idée, mais ça sent le film crade, je me trompe ?


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Janvier 2011)

Aescleah a dit:


> Je n'ai pas vraiment d'idée, mais ça sent le film crade, je me trompe ?



Le fait que tu n'aies pas d'idée constitue déjà un solide indice ! 
Je crois que ça signifie que Pamoi doit être le seul sur Terre à avoir vu ce film !  
Film écrit, produit, réalisé et interprété par Pamoi?... :style:



Pamoi a dit:


> Bah déjà vous avez trouvé le pays !!!
> 
> une autre image:
> 
> ...



  Je ne dois pas être doué, mais je n'ai toujours pas compris quel était le pays en question... :rateau:

 Japon?...
 France?... 
 Autre?...


----------



## Pamoi (22 Janvier 2011)

Aescleah a dit:


> Je n'ai pas vraiment d'idée, mais ça sent le film crade, je me trompe ?



pas vraiment, non ...  



Human-Fly a dit:


> Le fait que tu n'aies pas d'idée constitue déjà un solide indice !
> Je crois que ça signifie que Pamoi doit être le seul sur Terre à avoir vu ce film !
> Film écrit, produit, réalisé et interprété par Pamoi?... :style:



Possible 
Sur Terre, non, en France y'a des chances 
Impossible, trop technique  



Human-Fly a dit:


> Je ne dois pas être doué, mais je n'ai toujours pas compris quel était le pays en question... :rateau:
> 
> Japon?...
> France?...
> Autre?...



 relis bien la conversation entre Shogun et Bompi:



shogun HD a dit:


> une pub pour  Mikado ?





bompi a dit:


> Tu parles de _ce_ Mikado ?
> 
> [image]mikado à écouter[/image]
> 
> J'aimais bien





shogun HD a dit:


> j'aibien aussi  miais je parlais de celui ci
> 
> [image]mikado à manger[/image]



Mikado = ??  

Allez je vous fais marner encore un peu:

Les 3 acteurs du film:


----------



## Aescleah (22 Janvier 2011)

Ce que je sous-entendais, c'est, pour utiliser un langage plus transparent:

Est-ce que c'est un film de *cul* ???

Parce que si c'est le cas, la production nichonne nipponne étant plutôt abondante, on n'a pas fini


----------



## Pamoi (23 Janvier 2011)

Aescleah a dit:


> Ce que je sous-entendais, c'est, pour utiliser un langage plus transparent:
> 
> Est-ce que c'est un film de *cul* ???
> 
> Parce que si c'est le cas, la production nichonne nipponne étant plutôt abondante, on n'a pas fini



_chuuuuuut !! moins fort !!!!!!!_

Bravo c'est bien ça !!  

On considère que tu es le grand vainqueur, nul besoin de donner le titre qui ne passerait certainement pas l'épreuve de la modération !! :rose: 

_Et le prochaine fois que quelqu'un se désiste, vous aurez droit à un truc impossible dont il faudra donner le titre, cette fois-là !! _ _(si par inadvertance j'arrive à prendre la main, of course)

Edit: 
il va sans dire que ce chef d'oeuvre a été posté sous le coup de l'énervement, hein !! 
_


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Janvier 2011)

"Gode Zilla"?... 




Plus sérieusement, bien joué Aescleah...  J'avoue que je ne l'avais pas vue venir, celle-là...


----------



## bompi (23 Janvier 2011)

Bin oui mais c'est quoi, le titre ? Comme je l'ai déjàa dit ci-avant : répondre à des énigmes par des énigmes, ça fait beaucoup d'énigmes, _in fine_.


----------



## Pamoi (23 Janvier 2011)

J'en sais rien, je l'avais téléchargé uniquement pour le poster ici en représailles ... 



_Bon, si je retrouve le titre, tu me couvres vis à vis de la *modération*?? _


----------



## Aescleah (23 Janvier 2011)

Hmm, pour le titre, faisons confiance à notre imagination, tout comme l'a fait Human-Fly 

Je dirais: 

- Fufu n'était pas lavée (prononcer le nom à la japonaise -attention, double sens)
 ou alors:
- Kisuski, une histoire de bouches.

Pour l'instant, pas d'autre idée...


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Janvier 2011)

Aescleah a dit:


> Hmm, pour le titre, faisons confiance à notre imagination, tout comme l'a fait Human-Fly
> 
> Je dirais:
> 
> ...



Pas même une petite idée pour une nouvelle énigme?... 

Parce qu'après relecture minutieuse des posts de Pamoi, il semblerait qu'il t'ait désigné vainqueur ! :king:


----------



## Aescleah (23 Janvier 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Pas même une petite idée pour une nouvelle énigme?...
> 
> Parce qu'après relecture minutieuse des posts de Pamoi, il semblerait qu'il t'ait désigné vainqueur ! :king:



Oui j'ai vu ça... Bien, si personne ne s'y oppose, je vais donc proposer ceci (un grand classique, qui ne devrait pas faire long feu, mais je suis en mal d'inspiration...):




Mais malgré tout, j'insiste pour que Pamoi nous donne le titre de son chef d'oeuvre nippon !


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Janvier 2011)

Aescleah a dit:


> Oui j'ai vu ça... Bien, si personne ne s'y oppose, je vais donc proposer ceci (un grand classique, qui ne devrait pas faire long feu, mais je suis en mal d'inspiration...):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Suspiria (1977)*, de *Dario Argento* ! 
Et je ne parle pas de l'oeuvre majeure précédemment proposée par Pamoi !...


----------



## Pamoi (23 Janvier 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *Suspiria (1977)*, de *Dario Argento* !



Total respect 

bon, autre chose: (avant l'oubli )

" &#31169;&#12399;&#32771;&#12360;&#12390;&#12289;&#12371;&#12398;&#26144;&#30011;&#12398;&#12479;&#12452;&#12488;&#12523;&#12434;&#25345;&#12387;&#12390;&#12356;&#12427; "


----------



## Aescleah (23 Janvier 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *Suspiria (1977)*, de *Dario Argento* !
> Et je ne parle pas de l'oeuvre majeure précédemment proposée par Pamoi !...



Bon, je me disais bien qu'avec les experts qui trainent par ici, ça ne durerait pas ! :rateau:

Bien joué, et à toi pour la suite !


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Janvier 2011)

Aescleah a dit:


> Bon, je me disais bien qu'avec les experts qui trainent par ici, ça ne durerait pas ! :rateau:
> 
> Bien joué, et à toi pour la suite !



 Merci. 




Facile aussi ! 



 



 Film connu, réalisateur connu, acteurs connus... 
  Donc, je ne commence pas avec les têtes les plus célèbres, ni avec les indices les plus évidents !


----------



## Pamoi (23 Janvier 2011)

un Coen bros.
Burn after reading ou Fargo, avec une préférence pour le premier ? (je vérifie et je reviens)


Non, a priori ni l'un ni l'autre.


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Janvier 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> un Coen bros.
> Burn after reading ou Fargo, avec une préférence pour le premier ? (je vérifie et je reviens)
> 
> 
> Non, a priori ni l'un ni l'autre.



Bravo ! 
Ce n'est effectivement ni l'un ni l'autre ! 
Et ce n'est pas non plus un porno japonais ! 

Prochaine image dans pas longtemps. 

[Edith]



Toujours pas de stars, ça serait trop facile... 





​
[/Edith]


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Janvier 2011)

Une autre image, qui situe un élément essentiel du scénario... 










​


----------



## Pamoi (24 Janvier 2011)

Ah ben voilà ... je vois Frances McDormand et je me précipite comme un bourrin !! 
C'est pas les Frères Coen, c'est Alan Parker 

Mississipi Burning


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Janvier 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Ah ben voilà ... je vois Frances McDormand et je me précipite comme un bourrin !!
> C'est pas les Frères Coen, c'est Alan Parker
> 
> Mississipi Burning



Exactement ! 

Bien joué, à toi la main ! :king:


----------



## Pamoi (24 Janvier 2011)

Merci, bon film (que je n'ai pas vu depuis assez longtemps) 

Bon, alors la nouvelle énigme, pas facile (enfin je pense)


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Janvier 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Merci, bon film (que je n'ai pas vu depuis assez longtemps)
> 
> Bon, alors la nouvelle énigme, pas facile (enfin je pense)



Film anglais ?


----------



## Pamoi (24 Janvier 2011)

Long-métrage britannique effectivement.






_ Désolé de la piètre qualité, mon DVD est introuvable._


----------



## Pamoi (25 Janvier 2011)

Film de 2004






Le personnage principal:


----------



## Aescleah (25 Janvier 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Film de 2004
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah bah voilà !

Ah, euh, en fait, non, rien.


----------



## Pamoi (25 Janvier 2011)

En fait le film est de *2008* !! (pas 2004) - je m'avais trompé de touche


----------



## Aescleah (25 Janvier 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> En fait le film est de *2008* !! (pas 2004)



Oh le con !


----------



## Pamoi (25 Janvier 2011)

Du coup, plus d'excuse pour ne pas trouver !!


----------



## bompi (25 Janvier 2011)

Ce serait Doomsday ?


----------



## Pamoi (25 Janvier 2011)

euh, non ...


----------



## HAL-9000 (25 Janvier 2011)

Munich ?


----------



## Pamoi (26 Janvier 2011)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Munich ?



Avant de te répondre, as-tu une idée de nouveau film ??  

_(A tous les autres (rares) participants, ce n'est pas Munich)_


----------



## Pamoi (26 Janvier 2011)

​


----------



## Pamoi (26 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Human-Fly (27 Janvier 2011)

*Man On Wire (2008) *, de *James Marsh*.  
J'ai eu un peu de mal à trouver, je l'avoue... :rateau: Je ne cherchais pas du tout un documentaire, au début... :hein:

Les images que j'ai pu voir donnent envie de voir le film !


----------



## Pamoi (27 Janvier 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *Man On Wire (2008) *, de *James Marsh*.
> J'ai eu un peu de mal à trouver, je l'avoue... :rateau: Je ne cherchais pas du tout un documentaire, au début... :hein:
> Les images que j'ai pu voir donnent envie de voir le film !


si t'as l'occasion, regarde le. 
C'est passionnant 

(Le film a reçu, en 2009, le grand prix du documentaire au festival de Sundance ainsi que l'Oscar du meilleur film documentaire.)

Allez, une fois n'est pas coutume, je ne résiste pas à l'envie de vous poster le trailer:

[YOUTUBE]EIawNRm9NWM[/YOUTUBE]

A toi la main ​


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Janvier 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> si t'as l'occasion, regarde le.
> C'est passionnant
> 
> (Le film a reçu, en 2009, le grand prix du documentaire au festival de Sundance ainsi que l'Oscar du meilleur film documentaire.)
> ...


 Merci. 

 Le trailer donne envie de voir tout le film, c'est clair !  




Plus facile : 








​


----------



## Romuald (27 Janvier 2011)

OSS117 fout le souk à Istambul ?


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Janvier 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> OSS117 fout le souk à Istambul ?




 Presque !... 

 Certaines scènes sont effectivement situées à Istanbul... 

 Comme celle-ci, à la fin du film : 



 



 Sur la photo précédente, on pouvait voir - mais en petit - le personnage principal du film. 
 Et il se trouve être un agent d'Interpol... Tu n'étais vraiment pas trop loin, dans un sens...


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Janvier 2011)

Nouvelle photo : 



 



 Et nouvel indice... 

 bompi nous avait dit au sujet de ce film qu'il en avait vu au moins les dix premières minutes sur Canal+ et qu'il n'avait pas trouvé ça "fameux"... 

 Par contre, moi, j'aime beaucoup !  
De mon point de vues, un film très intéressant en particulier dans la manière dont il est filmé (angles de prises de vue, cadrage, lumières... )... Et particulièrement dans son utilisation de différents décors urbains.  




Et hop, encore une photo dans la foulée ! 







​


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Janvier 2011)

Le dernier James Bond ?


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Janvier 2011)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Le dernier James Bond ?



Non. 

Je repasse plus tard dans la soirée avec une nouvelle image et de nouveaux indices.


----------



## Pamoi (27 Janvier 2011)

un nom de ville dans le titre ??


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Janvier 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Presque !...
> 
> Certaines scènes sont effectivement situées à Istanbul...
> 
> ...



Je pense connaitre ce film et cette scène est la fin, avec un face à face sur les toit&#8230;
J'ai bon ?


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Janvier 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> un nom de ville dans le titre ??



Non, justement. 

Mais le titre peut potentiellement renvoyer à toutes les villes...  ...  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h49 ----------




HAL-9000 a dit:


> Je pense connaitre ce film et cette scène est la fin, avec un face à face sur les toit
> J'ai bon ?



Pour l'instant, oui.


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Janvier 2011)

C'est pas le film ou un homme et une femme montent un coup...
Ou a un moment y'a une fusillade dans une galerie d'art avec des escaliers sur l'extérieur qui sont en serpentin 

Duplicity ?
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duplicity


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Janvier 2011)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> C'est pas le film ou un homme et une femme montent un coup...
> Ou a un moment y'a une fusillade dans une galerie d'art avec des escaliers sur l'extérieur qui sont en serpentin
> 
> Duplicity ?
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duplicity



C'est marrant... Il y a du vrai et du faux dans les éléments de scénario dont tu parles ! 

Mais le titre que tu cites n'est pas celui du film que je propose.


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Janvier 2011)

En regardant la BO de Duplicity je me suis en effet rendu compte que je mélangeais plusieurs films :hein: 
Toujours est-il que je connais ce film je l'ai déjà vu :hein:
C'est atroce cette torture 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h31 ----------

L'Enquête !!!


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Janvier 2011)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> En regardant la BO de Duplicity je me suis en effet rendu compte que je mélangeais plusieurs films :hein:
> Toujours est-il que je connais ce film je l'ai déjà vu :hein:
> C'est atroce cette torture
> 
> ...



*Précisément* ! :king:

Je préparais un post avec de nouveaux indices, mais ce ne sera pas nécessaire... 




Juste pour le fun... 








Bien joué, à toi la main !


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Janvier 2011)

Le petit HAL-9000 est demandé à l'accueil du magasin !


----------



## Pamoi (30 Janvier 2011)

L'espoir fait vivre, dit le proverbe ... 
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'




' 
_Moi je veux bien la main ..._ _hé hé hé_​


----------



## HAL-9000 (30 Janvier 2011)

Désolé mais toujours pas de matos pour lire des DVDs et faire des captures d'écrans dignes de ce topic 
Mais dès que la V6 arrive, je m'y mets promis ! 
En attendant, je passe mon tours, et le donne à qui veut bien le prendre


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Janvier 2011)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Désolé mais toujours pas de matos pour lire des DVDs et faire des captures d'écrans dignes de ce topic
> Mais dès que la V6 arrive, je m'y mets promis !
> En attendant, je passe mon tours, et le donne à qui veut bien le prendre



Juste une chose : pouvoir réaliser des captures d'écran à la main à partir d'un DVD est un "plus", effectivement, mais dans la plupart des cas les images trouvées sur le Net peuvent suffire, ici.  


 Bon, si personne n'y voit d'objection, je relance. 

 ( Je ne sais plus si ce film a déjà été proposé ici... Pas depuis longtemps si c'est le cas, et pas non plus par moi...  ) 











​


----------



## shogun HD (30 Janvier 2011)

l'homme de l'ombre ?


----------



## Romuald (30 Janvier 2011)

Oh, un noir et blanc comme je les aime :love:

Mais la tout de suite, ça ne me dit rien. British années 45-55 ?


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Janvier 2011)

shogun HD a dit:


> l'homme de l'ombre ?



 Non. 




Romuald a dit:


> Oh, un noir et blanc comme je les aime :love:
> 
> Mais la tout de suite, ça ne me dit rien. British années 45-55 ?



 Film de 1950, réalisé à Hollywood par un réalisateur né en Autriche. 










​


----------



## bompi (30 Janvier 2011)

Il y en a quelques-uns. Preminger ? 
On dirait Sherlock Holmes, de dos.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h11 ----------

Ça pourrait être aussi Billy Wilder et Sunset Boulevard mais je ne me souviens plus trop.


----------



## Romuald (30 Janvier 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Il y en a quelques-uns. Preminger ?


J'allais le dire... 


bompi a dit:


> On dirait Sherlock Holmes, de dos.


J'y ai aussi pensé, mais le chapeau, ça a pas l'air d'être ça. D'où 'british?' plutôt que 'sherlock ?'


----------



## shogun HD (30 Janvier 2011)

The men de Fred Zinnemann?


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Janvier 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Il y en a quelques-uns. Preminger ?
> On dirait Sherlock Holmes, de dos.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h11 ----------
> ...





Romuald a dit:


> J'allais le dire...
> 
> J'y ai aussi pensé, mais le chapeau, ça a pas l'air d'être ça. D'où 'british?' plutôt que 'sherlock ?'





shogun HD a dit:


> The men de Fred Zinnemann?



  Rien de tout ça. 






 L'un des deux personnages principaux.  ( Le méchant, en l'occurrence...  Ici avec sa tendre épouse.  )







​


----------



## Romuald (31 Janvier 2011)

Ca pourrait bien être 'house by the river' de Fritz Lang.


----------



## bompi (31 Janvier 2011)

Bien joué !
Je pensais que l'ami Fritz était allemand.


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Janvier 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Ca pourrait bien être 'house by the river' de Fritz Lang.




*Bien joué ! :king:

*Excellent film, que j'ai récemment découvert en DVD. 

 Donc, à toi la main ! 



bompi a dit:


> Bien joué !
> Je pensais que l'ami Fritz était allemand.



 Né en Autriche... Je ne sais plus si il a été naturalisé américain après, ou pas... 




Une dernière image, pour le plaisir. 








​


----------



## Romuald (31 Janvier 2011)

Patientez encore un peu, je rentre juste du taf. Le temps de me poser, de grignoter un truc et de trouver un film, je reviens 



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h43 ----------

Hop !




Tiens, ce n'est pas du noir et blanc 

Encore que...


----------



## Pamoi (31 Janvier 2011)

un film avec une aveugle ??
("seule dans la nuit", par exemple mais je ne reconnais pas Audrey Hepburn ...) 

edit:
années 60 ? 70 ?


----------



## Romuald (31 Janvier 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> un film avec une aveugle ??
> ("seule dans la nuit", par exemple mais je ne reconnais pas Audrey Hepburn ...)


Je ne crois pas, mais même s'il y en a une, ce n'est pas le sujet du film, ni ne sert l'intrigue.


Pamoi a dit:


> edit:
> années 60 ? 70 ?


Plus récent.


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Janvier 2011)

Un film européen?...


----------



## Romuald (1 Février 2011)

@human fly : non

Le héros...




Film plusieurs fois primé, réalisateur archi connu et reconnu. Mais du coup c'est difficile de vous passer une image pas trop révélatrice.


----------



## bompi (1 Février 2011)

La jeune femme ressemble (un peu) à Isabella Rossellini jeune.
Le frigo ressemble à un réfrigérateur nord-américain.

J'ai bon, jusque là ?


----------



## Romuald (1 Février 2011)

Non pour la une,

Oui pour la deux.


----------



## Romuald (1 Février 2011)

Une photo avant que je ne m'absente pour la soirée ?


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Février 2011)

Sans l'avoir vu, je serais tenté de penser à *Mary (2005), de Ferrara*... :hein:
 Mais sans conviction... :rateau:


----------



## Pamoi (1 Février 2011)

j'avais bien pensé à Forrest Whitaker aussi, mais pour "Bird"  (selon l'indice réalisateur connu, etc ...)

Mais bon, comme je ne l'ai pas vu ....

Par contre la photo du personnage couché m'aurait plutôt fait penser à Frankie Faison.

Donc pour résumer, je patauge gaiement dans la choucroute (merci Romuald )


----------



## Romuald (2 Février 2011)

Nous avons un gagnant, mais sacré nom d'une pipe, quand est-ce que vous assumerez vos réponses ?
_J'ai pensé à Bird, mais bon, chais pas trop, gnagnagna..._ Y'a pas de honte à se tromper, surtout quand on ne se trompe pas ! 

Ben oui, c'est bien lui. Et si tu ne l'as pas vu, je te le recommande chaudement.


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Février 2011)

Pamoi
Si, toi !... 



Romuald a dit:


> Nous avons un gagnant, mais sacré nom d'une pipe, quand est-ce que vous assumerez vos réponses ?
> _J'ai pensé à Bird, mais bon, chais pas trop, gnagnagna..._ Y'a pas de honte à se tromper, surtout quand on ne se trompe pas !
> 
> Ben oui, c'est bien lui. Et si tu ne l'as pas vu, je te le recommande chaudement.



 Pamoi doit être timide, à mon avis...


----------



## Pamoi (2 Février 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Pamoi doit être timide, à mon avis...



Voui !! :rose: 

J'ajouterai pour ma défense que si Môssieur Romuald mettait des films qu'on a vu, ça n'arriverait pas .... 

Bon, laissez moi un peu de temps, je reviens...


----------



## Pamoi (2 Février 2011)

Voilà, voilou ...
Le personnage principal (en facheuse posture)

_(désolé pour la piètre qualité de l'image, je n'ai pas le DVD :rose_


----------



## bompi (2 Février 2011)

Tu parles du train ? Il va dérailler ?


----------



## Pamoi (2 Février 2011)

Le train est effectivement le 3è personnage de ce film 

Une autre image arrive


----------



## Aescleah (2 Février 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Une autre image arrive



Heureusement qu'elle est arrivée, tout est soudainement limpide.


----------



## Pamoi (2 Février 2011)

Ah oui, euh ... non, j'étais pas là ... 


Ça arrive as soon as possible 

Edit:
L'héroine au bar (sans le chapeau):


----------



## Aescleah (2 Février 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Ah oui, euh ... non, j'étais pas là ...
> 
> 
> Ça arrive as soon as possible
> ...



Si je ne m'abuse, ce bar est à l'intérieur du train !
Comme je disais, limpide.


----------



## Pamoi (2 Février 2011)

ça mouline, ça mouline, mais ça n'avance pas ... 

effectivement nous sommes dans un train (quoique le héros, lui, est dehors pour l'instant  - cf photo précédente)

Bon, personne ne reconnait l'acteur (second role dans le film présent) qui fait le clin d'oeil ???

Je suis déçu, déçu ...


----------



## shogun HD (2 Février 2011)

Y a t il qqun pour sauver pamoi ??


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Février 2011)

Le type en bleu me dit quelque chose...   Il me fait un peu penser à *John Goodman* (avant son régime) mais le film semble dater de la fin des années 1970 ou éventuellement du début des années 1980, donc il est improbable qu'il s'agisse bien de lui... :hein:


----------



## Pamoi (2 Février 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Le type en bleu me dit quelque chose...   Il me fait un peu penser à *John Goodman* (avant son régime) mais le film semble dater de la fin des années 1970 ou éventuellement du début des années 1980, donc il est improbable qu'il s'agisse bien de lui... :hein:



Film des années 70, effectivement, metteur en scène assez connu, film qui a eu un joli succès à l'époque.

Indice: Le type en bleu, une histoire de rivière ... en Géorgie ... film cultissime ...   
non ?? 

Bon, un autre image et dodo.


----------



## shogun HD (2 Février 2011)

mouais un film catastrophe .....................


l"aventure du poseidon ?


----------



## Pamoi (2 Février 2011)

Mouais, Poséidon, il est plutot dans le fil voisin, en ce moment ... avec Bob ...


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Février 2011)

*Transamerica Express (1976) *, que je n'ai pas vu. 
 Mais je le verrais avec plaisir à l'occasion, ne serait-ce que pour le plaisir de revoir le regretté* Patrick McGoohan*.* *

[Edith]

Ma mémoire n'est plus ce qu'elle etait... :rateau: Je l'ai vu il y a longtemps, ce film, ça me revient... 

[/Edith]


----------



## shogun HD (2 Février 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Mouais, Poséidon, il est plutot dans le fil voisin, en ce moment ... avec Bob ...


 


ok mais je m'implique ...............

*Transamerica Express*


----------



## Pamoi (2 Février 2011)

Transamerica Express, très jolie comédie policière de Arthur Hiller, avec effectivement Patrick MacGoohan dans le rôle du méchant, Gene Wilder et Jill Clayburgh (qui vient de nous quitter) entre autres ...
Et donc Ned Beatty (un rôle douloureux dans Délivrance !!) qui campe un sympathique second rôle.

Bravo, à toi la main  

edit: Toasted, Shogun !! :rose:


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Février 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Transamerica Express, très jolie comédie policière de Arthur Hiller, avec effectivement Patrick MacGoohan dans le rôle du méchant, Gene Wilder et Jill Clayburgh (qui vient de nous quitter) entre autres ...
> Et donc Ned Beatty (un rôle douloureux dans Délivrance !!) qui campe un sympathique second rôle.
> 
> Bravo, à toi la main
> ...



Merci. 

Vous aurez une nouvelle énigme plus tard dans la nuit, ou au plus tard demain matin à la première heure.


----------



## shogun HD (2 Février 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Transamerica Express, très jolie comédie policière de Arthur Hiller, avec effectivement Patrick MacGoohan dans le rôle du méchant, Gene Wilder et Jill Clayburgh (qui vient de nous quitter) entre autres ...
> Et donc Ned Beatty (un rôle douloureux dans Délivrance !!) qui campe un sympathique second rôle.
> 
> Bravo, à toi la main
> ...


 


bravo human-fly


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Février 2011)

shogun HD a dit:


> bravo human-fly








Et hop ! 







 Peut-être un peu facile... 


​


----------



## Emmanuel94 (3 Février 2011)

je pense a un truc du genre Chinatown ou à l'Année du Dragon


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Février 2011)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> je pense a un truc du genre Chinatown ou à l'Année du Dragon



 Oui, moi aussi, je penserais à l'un des deux...  Mais lequel des deux?... 






 



 Sans doute un peu trop facile, comme je le craignais...


----------



## bompi (3 Février 2011)

L'année du Dragon (John Lone dans la première photo).


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Février 2011)

bompi a dit:


> L'année du Dragon (John Lone dans la première photo).



*Exactement* ! 

 Bien joué, à toi la main ! :king:


----------



## bompi (11 Février 2011)

On m'a subtilement rappelé à l'ordre. Nouvelle énigme, donc :


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Février 2011)

bompi a dit:


> On m'a subtilement rappelé à l'ordre. Nouvelle énigme, donc :




  Je vais sans doute dire une bêtise plus grosse que moi, mais là, comme ça, je serais tenté de penser à *Paris brûle-t-il? (1966)*, de *René Clément*... 

 PS : Le rappel à l'ordre subtil, c'était au moins de *ce niveau*, j'espère !...


----------



## bompi (11 Février 2011)

Alors ce n'est pas ce film ; d'ailleurs, ça n'est pas Paris. Cette image ressemble d'assez près à quelques vignettes de Tintin outre-Atlantique


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Février 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Alors ce n'est pas ce film ; d'ailleurs, ça n'est pas Paris. Cette image ressemble d'assez près à quelques vignettes de Tintin outre-Atlantique


Alors plutôt Chicago que Paris, que je peinais à reconnaître...  

Un documentaire?...


----------



## bompi (11 Février 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Alors plutôt Chicago que Paris, que je peinais à reconnaître...
> 
> Un documentaire?...


Hmmm... Pas tout à fait


----------



## Pamoi (11 Février 2011)

Du coup ça doit être Zelig, de Woody Allen ?? (pas vu )


----------



## bompi (11 Février 2011)

_Indeed_.

La dernière image était là pour clore la série 

C'est à toi


----------



## Pamoi (11 Février 2011)

Merci Bompi.
La main à qui la veut, sinon je posterai quelque chose demain.


----------



## shogun HD (11 Février 2011)

je m'y colle 

je reviens dans quelques instants..................... edit

j'ai placé la barre assez haute du moins je l'espère


----------



## Romuald (11 Février 2011)

Ca a un petit air de Dr Folamour, mais je ne pense pas. Par contre pour l'époque et la thématique (années 60, guerre froide), ça colle ?


----------



## shogun HD (11 Février 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Ca a un petit air de Dr Folamour, mais je ne pense pas. Par contre pour l'époque et la thématique (années 60, guerre froide), ça colle ?


 


je suis d'accord avec toi pour le petit air de Dr Folamour :love: 

mais ce n'est pas celui la  et pour la thématique 1940 

edit : une deuxième pour la nuit


----------



## bompi (11 Février 2011)

Ça fait aussi méchamment série Z, non ?


----------



## shogun HD (11 Février 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Ça fait aussi méchamment série Z, non ?


 

pas pour l'époque du film


----------



## bompi (11 Février 2011)

Un film des années 40, donc ? Américain ?


----------



## shogun HD (11 Février 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Un film des années 40, donc ? Américain ?


 

pour le le contexte oui années 40 mais réalisé plus tard bompi et pas américain 


une histoire vraie !!!


----------



## Romuald (11 Février 2011)

Anglais, se passant en angleterre, pendant la guerre ?




Sinon t'as pas plus flou comme extraits ?


----------



## bompi (12 Février 2011)

Si c'est anglais, ça va être dur. Je ne connais que Alexander Mackendrick et la doublette Powell/Pressburger.


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Février 2011)

La qualité des images n'aide pas vraiment... 
 Mais il me semble reconnaître *Michael Redgrave*... Sans l'avoir vu, je crois qu'il s'agit de *The Dam Busters (1955)*, de *Michael Anderson*.  
 Sur sa page imdb, je viens d'apprendre - entre autres choses  - qu'il servit dans l'armée britannique pendant la deuxième guerre mondiale.  
 Il est entre autres le réalisateur de *Logan's Run*, que je vous avais proposé ici, et dont un remake devrait sortir l'an prochain.


----------



## shogun HD (12 Février 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Anglais, se passant en angleterre, pendant la guerre ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

nan  désolé pour la qualité pour la qualité des images 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h49 ----------




Human-Fly a dit:


> La qualité des images n'aide pas vraiment...
> Mais il me semble reconnaître *Michael Redgrave*... Sans l'avoir vu, je crois qu'il s'agit de *The Dam Busters (1955)*, de *Michael Anderson*.
> Sur sa page imdb, je viens d'apprendre - entre autres choses  - qu'il servit dans l'armée britannique pendant la deuxième guerre mondiale.
> Il est entre autres le réalisateur de *Logan's Run*, que je vous avais proposé ici, et dont un remake devrait sortir l'an prochain.


 

 nom de zeus human-fly  c'est effectivement the dam buster pour les reste pas de commentaires superflus 

si on remarquera les débuts de Patrick mc goohan  (le garde à la porte)


[YOUTUBE]QgePEO7GUtE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​ 

c'est tiré d'une histoire vrai le projet chastise pendant la deuxième guerre mondiale.

je ne résiste pas à vous mettre la bande annonce pour clôturer cette énigme et féliciter comme il se doit Human-Fly 

[YOUTUBE]xMiQScwL9oU[/YOUTUBE]

à toi Human-Fly​


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Février 2011)

shogun HD a dit:


> nan  désolé pour la qualité pour la qualité des images
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h49 ----------
> 
> ...


  Merci. 

 Les petites vidéos donnent envie de voir le film. 
 Je n'ai pas de mérite ; je vous avais *récemment* proposé *The Quiet American*, de *Joseph L. Mankiewicz*, avec le même *Michael Redgrave* !  




Peut-être un peu plus difficile ... 






 L'héroïne, à droite. ​ 



 Je n'ai pas trouvé beaucoup de captures sur le Net ; je vais peut-être devoir vous en faire à la main à partir de mon DVD... :rateau: 
En attendant, n'hésitez pas à me poser des questions ; je serai généreux en indices... 

Film pas très connu, ce qui est dommage parce que je le trouve intéressant à plus d'un titre... 
Réalisateur pas très connu...
Deux acteurs (assez) connus à l'affiche, dont l'actrice de la photo.


----------



## Romuald (12 Février 2011)

La dame dans l'auto la maison avec des lunettes un chapeau et un fusil


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Février 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> La dame dans l'auto la maison avec des lunettes un chapeau et un fusil



 Oui?... 




La dame en question : 





​ 
  Actrice assez connue, ayant eu les plus grands acteurs comme partenaires, dont *James Stewart*, *Alan Ladd*, et *Gary Cooper*. 

Autre image, parce que vous êtes sages... ​ 






 Le film date du début des années 1940. 1941 selon certains sites, et 1940 selon imdb.
 C'est un western dont l'action se situe pendant la Guerre de Sécession, mais ce conflit ne constitue pas le sujet principal du film. 

 Autre indice : le titre du film est le nom de l'un des états des États-Unis...


----------



## shogun HD (12 Février 2011)

arizona avec jean arthur


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Février 2011)

shogun HD a dit:


> arizona avec jean arthur



*Exactement* !  

Là, je suis scié... 

Pour le fun, l'acteur principal ( *William Holden* ) : 




​


Bien joué, à toi la main ! :king:


----------



## shogun HD (12 Février 2011)

merci beaucoup Human-Fly 


je posterai plus tard mais si qqun veut poster qu'iln'hésite pas


----------



## shogun HD (13 Février 2011)

ok je m'y colle


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Février 2011)

shogun HD a dit:


> ok je m'y colle



Sans aucune conviction, je serais vaguement tenté de penser à *The True Story of Jesse James (1957) *, de *Nicolas Ray*... :rateau:


----------



## shogun HD (13 Février 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Sans aucune conviction, je serais vaguement tenté de penser à *The True Story of Jesse James (1957) *, de *Nicolas Ray*... :rateau:


 

plus vieux que 1957  

personne ne reconnait l'acteur sur la première image ? :love:

edit:nouvelle image


----------



## Pamoi (13 Février 2011)

Ça pourrait être Gun Fury, mais sans conviction :hein:


----------



## shogun HD (13 Février 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Ça pourrait être Gun Fury, mais sans conviction :hein:


 


non c'est pas Gun Fury  mais on se raproche de l'année 

toujours pas reconnu l'acteur de la première et deuxième image ?:mouais:

il était très connu .............. je crois bien qu'il a fini sa carrière avec un film Français

edit:


----------



## Pamoi (13 Février 2011)

Hangsman Knot ??


----------



## shogun HD (13 Février 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Hangsman Knot ??


 

mais oui c'est *Le Relais de l'or maudit* (_Hangman's Knot_) un film de 1952 en technicolor .

avec lee marvin :love: donna reed et randolph scott 


a toi pamoi


----------



## Pamoi (13 Février 2011)

Merci   

La suite, à priori facile ... un film (culte) entré au panthéon du 7è art






edit: celui qui trouve prend la main sans attendre


----------



## bompi (14 Février 2011)

Ça fait penser au Septième Sceau (que je n'ai pas vu, par ailleurs).


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Février 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Merci
> 
> La suite, à priori facile ... un film (culte) entré au panthéon du 7è art
> 
> ...





bompi a dit:


> Ça fait penser au Septième Sceau (que je n'ai pas vu, par ailleurs).



Moi, ça me fait penser à *Jeux Interdits (1952), de René Clément*. 

Si j'ai vu juste, je peux vous proposer une nouvelle énigme un peu plus tard dans la nuit... 
Donc, quelque chose que vous trouverez dans la matinée à la première heure.


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Février 2011)

Bon, je pense que c'est ça, mais je n'en suis pas non plus certain à 100%... 
 Donc, je préfère attendre confirmation.


----------



## shogun HD (14 Février 2011)

Moi aussi j ai pensé a jeux interdits .......mais j ai du mal a reconnaitre le petit garçon


----------



## Pamoi (14 Février 2011)

Personne n'a bon, jusqu'à présent 

Seul film de ce réalisateur.


----------



## Romuald (14 Février 2011)

Si c'est pas la nuit du chasseur, j'me fais pape...


----------



## Pamoi (14 Février 2011)

La Nuit Du Chasseur effectivement !!






Bravo Romuald


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Février 2011)

Ah oui, effectivement ! 
 Romuald ne se fera donc pas pape... 
 Quant à moi, heureusement que je n'ai pas "pris la main sans attendre"... :rateau: J'avais de bonnes raisons de douter...


----------



## Pamoi (14 Février 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Romuald ne se fera donc pas pape...



Heureusement, je ne me voyais pas l'appeler "votre sainteté"


----------



## Romuald (14 Février 2011)

Bien, ma qui-ne-sera-pas-sa-sainteté change de registre.






C'est bien spécifique, ça ne devrait pas traîner non plus.


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Février 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Bien, ma qui-ne-sera-pas-sa-sainteté change de registre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apparemment, il ne s'agit pas d'un film noir des années 40 ou 50... 

Film d'animation, donc... Probablement à base d'images de synthèse, ou alors de pâte à modeler...? :hein:
Peut-être l'une des aventures de *Wallace & Gromit*...? 
Je n'en ai vu aucun, et je connais très mal... Je crois qu'il y a eu plusieurs films dont au moins deux longs métrages, non?...


----------



## Romuald (15 Février 2011)

Images de synthèse, donc ce n'est pas Wallace et Gromit (et tu vas me faire le plaisir de combler rapidement ce manque inexcusable à ta culture cinématographique )

Film complètement déjanté, mais ceux qui l'ont vu n'ont pas pu oublier ce passage :


----------



## shogun HD (15 Février 2011)

Vu la qualité de l image ont peut parler des années 90 ???


----------



## Arlequin (15 Février 2011)

la véritable histoire du petit chaperon rouge

j'adoooooore :love::love::love:

totalement décalé, avec les différents intervenants qui racontent leur propre version des faits


----------



## shogun HD (15 Février 2011)

Toasted   Bien joué Arlequin !!


----------



## Arlequin (15 Février 2011)

shogun HD a dit:


> Toasted   Bien joué Arlequin !!





bon cela dit je m'éclipse :rose: histoire de justifier mon indécent salaire , je pars "on the road" toute l'après midi

la main à qui veut 

à+


----------



## Pamoi (15 Février 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> bon cela dit je m'éclipse :rose: histoire de justifier mon indécent salaire , je pars "on the road" toute l'après midi
> 
> la main à qui veut
> 
> à+



non, non .... on peut attendre  (jusqu'à ce soir  )


----------



## Pamoi (17 Février 2011)

bon, vu que le p'tit quinquin y dort ... je m'y colle:


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Février 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> bon, vu que le p'tit quinquin y dort ... je m'y colle:



Ce Pamoi, il faut toujours qu'il fasse le singe !... 

 Et cette fois-ci, c'est probablement d'*Un Singe en Hiver (1962)* qu'il s'agit, de *Henri Verneuil*.  

 Si c'est ça, je précise que je n'ai vraiment *aucun mérite* !...


----------



## shogun HD (17 Février 2011)

deux fois grillé


----------



## Pamoi (17 Février 2011)

je me doutais bien que ça ne durerait pas ... mais cela n'enlève rien à ton mérite. 

Bravo Human-Fly !!

 

Edit: je soupçonne mon ami Shogun de boire en cachette


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Février 2011)

shogun HD a dit:


> deux fois grillé



 Il ne faut pas te décourager ! 

 



Pamoi a dit:


> je me doutais bien que ça ne durerait pas ... mais cela n'enlève rien à ton mérite.
> 
> Bravo Human-Fly !!
> 
> ...



Si si, ça enlève à mon mérite... 

Il m'a suffi de taper "Cabaret Normand film" dans Google pour trouver le temps d'appuyer sur la touche "Enter"... 




Sans doute plus difficile ! 







​



Film peu connu, réalisateur peu connu, mais de nombreux acteurs connus...  Pour un film à voir au moins par curiosité.


----------



## Pamoi (17 Février 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Si si, ça enlève à mon mérite...
> 
> Il m'a suffi de taper "Cabaret Normand film" dans Google pour trouver le temps d'appuyer sur la touche "Enter"...



C'était un peu fait pour   ...




Human-Fly a dit:


> Film peu connu, réalisateur peu connu, mais de nombreux acteurs connus...  Pour un film à voir au moins par curiosité.




aucune idée ....
Film américain ?


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Février 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> C'était un peu fait pour   ...




Bon, alors OK, je suis un champion ! :king: 

 






Pamoi a dit:


> aucune idée ....
> Film américain ?



 Oui. 

 Sur un site que je viens de consulter, il est répertorié en tant que " TMW ". 
 Mais ça ne vous aidera que lorsque vous aurez déjà au moins un titre en tête à vérifier. 

 En fait, tant que je ne vous montre pas les acteurs vedettes du film, le plus facile pour vous est de chercher le genre du film, ou son sujet, je crois. 












​


----------



## Pamoi (17 Février 2011)

une histoire de tireur d'élite fou qui descend tous les vilains ???

années 80 ?


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Février 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> une histoire de tireur d'élite fou qui descend tous les vilains ???
> 
> années 80 ?



 C'est bien une histoire de tireur d'élite fou !  
  Mais il descend n'importe qui, par contre... :rateau: Surtout des spectateurs choisis au hasard dans une foule... 









  Années 70. 




​


----------



## Pamoi (17 Février 2011)

sans conviction ... Meurtres sous contrôle (God told me to) ??
*
*


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Février 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> sans conviction ... Meurtres sous contrôle (God told me to) ??



Non. 

L'originalité du film que je vous propose est son genre. 
Il s'agit d'un film catastrophe avec les caractéristiques propres au genre, mais avec un semblant de trame policière qui sert de fil conducteur à l'intrigue. 

Prochaine image dans pas longtemps.  

 [Edith]







​ 
Un acteur - un peu - connu. ​ 
 [/Edith]


----------



## bompi (18 Février 2011)

Une histoire de dirigeable, de Super Bowl et tout ça ?

J'ai retrouvé le titre : Black Sunday (1977), de John Frankenheimer. Avec Bruce Dern (le frisé qui joue le détective amateur dans Family Plot, de M. Alfred).


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Février 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Une histoire de dirigeable, de Super Bowl et tout ça ?
> 
> J'ai retrouvé le titre : Black Sunday (1977), de John Frankenheimer. Avec Bruce Dern (le frisé qui joue le détective amateur dans Family Plot, de M. Alfred).



 Le  réalisateur du film que je vous propose est très loin d'être aussi connu que l'excellent *John Frankenheimer * !  Dont je ne connais malheureusement pas tous les films, et je n'ai pas encore vu *Black Sunday*... :rateau: Mais ton post me donne envie de le découvrir !... :love: 

 D'après les informations que je viens de piocher, le film dont je parle se situe très clairement dans le même genre...  Mais il date de 1976, et non de 1977...
 Moins bien noté que Black Sunday sur imdb, il a peut-être pourtant inspiré le scénariste de ce dernier... 
 Voilà qui me donne envie de creuser un peu la question...


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Février 2011)

Pour l'instant, l'un des meilleurs indices dont vous disposiez, outre les similitudes du film avec Black Sunday, c'est l'acteur un peu connu vu sur *une précédente image*... 
Indice supplémentaire : il a un frère, acteur également, qui se trouve être beaucoup plus connu que lui... 
Leur père, autre acteur, était connu lui aussi. 




 Une autre image. 











​


----------



## shogun HD (18 Février 2011)

21 Hours at Munich ?


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Février 2011)

shogun HD a dit:


> 21 Hours at Munich ?






 Non. 




Les deux héros du film, interprétés par deux big stars que vous reconnaîtrez aisément malgré leurs lunettes de soleil. 









​


----------



## Pamoi (18 Février 2011)

Un tueur dans la Foule, de Larry Pierce, 1976 ?? 

(L'allusion à la famille Bridges a bien aidé !!!   )

Edit: Au vu de la dernière photo postée, je suis assez confiant


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Février 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Un tueur dans la Foule, de Larry Pierce, 1976 ??
> 
> (L'allusion à la famille Bridges a bien aidé !!!   )
> 
> Edit: Au vu de la dernière photo postée, je suis assez confiant



Ah ben voilà, quand même !... 

Je craignais d'être mauvais dans ma distribution d'indices... :rateau: 




Bien joué, à toi la main ! :king:


----------



## Arlequin (18 Février 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> bon, vu que le p'tit quinquin y dort ...



on m'appelle 

:rose:

sorry, pas mal de taf en ce moment, tu as bien fait de relancer 

bon we à tous


----------



## Pamoi (18 Février 2011)

C'était en attendant, on a tué le temps !!!  

Je te laisse la place, pas de souci !!


----------



## Arlequin (18 Février 2011)

allez, hop, ça devrait aller vite, je suis loin loin loin d'avoir votre culture cinématographique


----------



## bompi (18 Février 2011)

Jamais vu.


----------



## shogun HD (18 Février 2011)

Le film le plus catastrophe ?


----------



## Arlequin (19 Février 2011)

pas de film catastrophe

plutôt SCI FI thriller

une chtite deuxième pour le we


----------



## Pamoi (19 Février 2011)

Américain, années 2000 ???


----------



## Arlequin (19 Février 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Américain, années 2000 ???



US en effet

une dizaine de moins > 92


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Février 2011)

bompi a dit:


> On dirait vraiment un succédané de Indiana Jones.
> 
> (...)



*Absolument pas !... * 




Arlequin a dit:


> allez, hop, ça devrait aller vite, je suis loin loin loin d'avoir votre culture cinématographique





Arlequin a dit:


> pas de film catastrophe
> 
> plutôt SCI FI thriller
> 
> une chtite deuxième pour le we




*The Lawnmower Man (1992)*, aka "Le Cobaye" (France), de *Brett Leonard*, avec *Jeff Fahey* et *Pierce Brosnan*. 

 Pas si mauvais que ça, d'ailleurs !  Mérite mieux que son 5,1 sur imdb, à mon humble avis.


----------



## Arlequin (19 Février 2011)

ezzzzzzactement

trop fort

tu m'énerves 




à toi la main


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Février 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> ezzzzzzactement
> 
> trop fort
> 
> ...



Merci. 

Vous aurez une nouvelle énigme plus tard dans la nuit ou au plus tard aux premières lueurs de l'aube.


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Février 2011)

Film explicitement raciste, méritant largement son statut de chef-d'oeuvre controversé.
 Pour éviter tout malentendu, je précise que je déteste l'idéologie défendue par ce film, mais que son contenu me semble toutefois intéressant d'un point de vue esthétique, technique, et narratif.  

 Avec de tels indices, vous devriez trouver facilement.


----------



## Romuald (20 Février 2011)

Trop facile !
Mais je vous laisse chercher .


----------



## Pamoi (20 Février 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Trop facile !
> Mais je vous laisse chercher .



Mais on a trouvé, Môssieur !!!  (je pense que je peux parler au nom de mes petits camarades ... )

_Coïncidence l'actrice sur la photo a joué dans  un film ayant fait l'objet d'une énigme il y a (très) peu .... mais ici  en beaucoup plus jeune ..._


----------



## Romuald (20 Février 2011)

C'est surtout que d'ici quelques heures je vais me retrouver en congés sans internet. Du coup proposer quelque chose et ne pas pouvoir assurer le suivi, moyen glop, non ?

Donc, rectification : je vous laisse *trouver*


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Février 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Mais on a trouvé, Môssieur !!!  (je pense que je peux parler au nom de mes petits camarades ... )
> 
> _Coïncidence l'actrice sur la photo a joué dans  un film ayant fait l'objet d'une énigme il y a (très) peu .... mais ici  en beaucoup plus jeune ..._



Je crois comprendre que tu n'es pas le seul à avoir trouvé... 

Mais à toi la main, malgré tout ! 

  




Romuald a dit:


> Trop facile !
> Mais je vous laisse chercher .



   Les membres de ce sympathique groupe ne sont tout de même pas les seuls à participer à ce thread ! 




Romuald a dit:


> C'est surtout que d'ici quelques heures je vais me retrouver en congés sans internet. Du coup proposer quelque chose et ne pas pouvoir assurer le suivi, moyen glop, non ?
> 
> Donc, rectification : je vous laisse *trouver*



Dans ces circonstances, tu as fait le bon choix.  Moi non plus, je n'aurais pas planté le thread après avoir proposé une nouvelle énigme...  Même facile !...  




Vous avez donc identifié *The Birth of a Nation (1915)*, de *D.W. Griffith*. 
Parce que je sens que Pamoi a trouvé lui aussi !... 

Je vous préviens, la prochaine fois que je prends la main, ça risque d'être plus difficile que ça ! 

Félicitations à vous deux, et la main à Pamoi ! :king:




PS : Que de monde, pour un dimanche matin !...


----------



## Pamoi (20 Février 2011)

et donc l'actrice sur la photo est Lillian Gish que nous avons vue il y a peu ici (1ère image :rateau
Merci Human-Fly 

Bon, je suis dans le même cas que Romuald, je suis absent ce soir et demain (raison pour laquelle je n'ai pas répondu etc ... )
En conséquence, un truc facilissime va vous être proposé d'ici peu 

---------------

edit:
Allez hop !!!







(qualité moyenne de l'image, désolé, extrait de la bande annonce sur YT)


----------



## Pamoi (20 Février 2011)

Bon, allez une autre 

(je vous rappelle qu'il faudrait trouver rapidement !! )


----------



## bompi (20 Février 2011)

C'est une petite Alfa-Roméo ?


----------



## shogun HD (20 Février 2011)

le lauréat ? avec dusty :love: 
édit:the graduate en VO


----------



## Pamoi (20 Février 2011)

oui à tous les 2 !!

Et bravo Shogun


----------



## shogun HD (20 Février 2011)

:king: merci Pamoi dommage pour bompi 

zou on repart affûté vos playlist ça va chercher dur ...............


----------



## Pamoi (20 Février 2011)

Avec Paul Newman??


----------



## shogun HD (20 Février 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Avec Paul Newman??


 

bin ouaip :mouais: 


édit: une dernière pour la nuit..........:sleep:


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Février 2011)

Sans aucune certitude, je crois que ça pourrait être *The Hustler (1961)*, de *Robert Rossen*...   :hein:


----------



## shogun HD (21 Février 2011)

@human fly   C'est pas celui la ;-))


----------



## shogun HD (21 Février 2011)

allez encore une ptite image  ......................human-fly n'est pas loin


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Février 2011)

Sans trop de conviction, je serais tenté de penser à *"The Young Philadelphians"*, de *Vincent Sherman*, que je n'ai pas vu...


----------



## shogun HD (21 Février 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Sans trop de conviction, je serais tenté de penser à *"The Young Philadelphians"*, de *Vincent Sherman*, que je n'ai pas vu...


 


and th winner is the king of the thread :king:

HUuuuuuuuuuuumaaaaaaaaaaannnnnn -fflyyyyyyyyyyy 

pas vu mais trouvé quand même 

et bien à toi now


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Février 2011)

shogun HD a dit:


> and th winner is the king of the thread :king:
> 
> HUuuuuuuuuuuumaaaaaaaaaaannnnnn -fflyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> ...



Il y a des cinéphiles plus calés que moi, ici. 

 Là, je ne suis pas complètement disponible, mais je repasse plus tard dans la soirée pour vous proposer une nouvelle énigme.  
 Au pire, vous aurez quelque chose demain matin à la première heure.


----------



## rabisse (21 Février 2011)

Flap flap flap...


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Février 2011)

rabisse a dit:


> Flap flap flap...


?...




Voici pour vous.  







​


----------



## bompi (21 Février 2011)

Film policier américain, entre 1965 et 1975 ?

J'oubliais, c'est un film en couleur ?


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Février 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Film policier américain, entre 1965 et 1975 ?
> 
> J'oubliais, c'est un film en couleur ?



Thriller fantastique américain de 1993. 









 Et je te le confirme, c'est un film en couleurs. 


​


----------



## Pamoi (22 Février 2011)

Max Von Sydow + 1993 --> Le Bazaar De L'Epouvante d'après Stephen King


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Février 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Max Von Sydow + 1993 --> Le Bazaar De L'Epouvante d'après Stephen King



 Je ne savais pas si quelqu'un pourrait identifier la silhouette du grand Max dès cette première image... 
 Mais c'est bien de *Needful Things* qu'il s'agit !  

 Très bon petit film fantastique, à mon humble avis... 
 Avec un curieux commerçant (*Max von Sydow*) qui vient s'établir dans une petite ville en assurant à chacun qu'il peut lui procurer ce dont il a besoin... 
 Et comme ce commerçant n'est autre que le diable en personne, les transactions risquent de coûter cher aux clients, et le shérif de l'endroit (*Ed Harris*) risque de se sentir un peu dépassé par les événements... 
 Donc, à découvrir si vous ne connaissez pas encore ! 



 Bien joué Pamoi, à toi la main ! :king:


----------



## Pamoi (22 Février 2011)

Merci 

Le suivant, qui a un rapport avec le précédent


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Février 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Merci
> 
> Le suivant, qui a un rapport avec le précédent



*Maximum Overdrive*, écrit et réalisé par *Stephen King* ?...


----------



## Pamoi (22 Février 2011)

... dans l'eau ...


----------



## Arlequin (22 Février 2011)

un gars, une bagnole, un garage, des phares >>> Christine ?


----------



## Pamoi (22 Février 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> un gars, une bagnole, un garage, des phares >>> Christine ?



Exactement  !!! Bravo 

_Désolé du laconisme de ma réponse, Human-Fly, mais ta proposition était si proche de la solution que __rebondir dessus équivalait __à vendre la mèche ... _


----------



## Arlequin (22 Février 2011)

je fonctionne plus à l'instinct qu'à la "connaissance" 

bon, ben je me mets en chasse, histoire que ça tienne plus de deux posts 

à toute


edit: 

voili voilou:







nan ce n'est pas une fausse pub tampax


----------



## shogun HD (22 Février 2011)

Mission G?;-)))


----------



## Pamoi (22 Février 2011)

Charlie et la chocolaterie dans la salle de bains ??


----------



## Arlequin (22 Février 2011)

NAAAAAAAN 

chouette, j'ai tenu plus de deux posts


----------



## bompi (22 Février 2011)

De toutes façons, dès que le taux d'hémoglobine augmente, mon incompétence augmente à proportion


----------



## Arlequin (22 Février 2011)

et hop, un joueur en moins  bompi

j'avoue que ce film m'a fait sursauté quelques fois (en son temps)

Film US

hop, tofo:


----------



## bompi (22 Février 2011)

Bizarre, c'est en N&B.

Bon, ça a l'air de se passer en hiver. Au moins un petit temps d'automne un peu frisquet.


----------



## Arlequin (22 Février 2011)

c'est un film couleur

ai pas le dvd, ce sont des images prises sur imdb

de mémoire, tout est en couleurs pourtant .. sauf si scènes flashback mais n'en ai pas le souvenir :rose:


----------



## Pamoi (22 Février 2011)

la photo en NB, c'est dans un cimetière ??


----------



## Arlequin (22 Février 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> la photo en NB, c'est dans un cimetière ??



à quoi vois tu cela 



oui, donc


----------



## Pamoi (22 Février 2011)

C'était pour faire avance le truc, tiens !! 


Biohazardous ?


----------



## Arlequin (22 Février 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> C'était pour faire avance le truc, tiens !!
> 
> 
> Biohazardous ?





nan c'est pas ça

plus ancien (en tout cas pour le premier volet)
plus "connu"


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Février 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Exactement  !!! Bravo
> 
> _Désolé du laconisme de ma réponse, Human-Fly, mais ta proposition était si proche de la solution que __rebondir dessus équivalait __à vendre la mèche ... _



Tu as très bien fait. 
Je m'en veux de ne pas avoir tout de suite reconnu Christine... :rateau: 




Arlequin a dit:


> je fonctionne plus à l'instinct qu'à la "connaissance"
> 
> bon, ben je me mets en chasse, histoire que ça tienne plus de deux posts
> 
> ...





Arlequin a dit:


> et hop, un joueur en moins  bompi
> 
> j'avoue que ce film m'a fait sursauté quelques fois (en son temps)
> 
> ...


 
*Candyman (1992)*, de *Bernard Rose*. 

 Apparemment, la première image ne vient pas d'imdb.  La deuxième, *si*.  Il leur arrive souvent de mettre en ligne des photos en Noir et Blanc alors qu'elles proviennent de films en couleurs.


----------



## Arlequin (23 Février 2011)

mékomenilfééééééééééé 

t'es incroyable toi 

bien vu

à toi la main donc


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Février 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> mékomenilfééééééééééé
> 
> t'es incroyable toi
> 
> ...




Merci. 

Bon petit film d'horreur, *Candyman* ! 
Avec une évocation assez originale du thème du racisme, chose inhabituelle dans une production de ce genre. 

Je ne serai pas trop disponible aujourd'hui, mais je ne me défile pas non plus !... 
Petite session facile ; n'hésitez pas à poser des questions et à demander des indices ; je serai encore plus généreux que d'habitude !... 




Voici pour vous : 







Film mineur dans la filmographie de son auteur, mais à (re)découvrir tout de même. 
Réalisateur très connu, acteurs très connus. ​
​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h30 ----------



 Nouvelle image :





​ 



 Et un indice, surtout pour les geeks... :style:
 Le titre du film pourrait faire penser au nom d'une version récente d'un célèbre OS pour smartphones... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h30 ----------

Je pensais que l'indice fourni précédemment vous ferait trouver tout de suite... :rateau:




Nouvelle image. 







​


----------



## bompi (23 Février 2011)

J'ai bien un *Androïd* de 1982 avec Klaus Kinski. Mais réalisé par Aaron Lipstadt. On a vu plus connu 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h18 ----------

J'ai aussi un documentaire de 1979, *Ios*... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h19 ----------

J'ai tenté *WebOS* mais ça n'a rien donné.


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Février 2011)

bompi a dit:


> J'ai bien un *Androïd* de 1982 avec Klaus Kinski. Mais réalisé par Aaron Lipstadt. On a vu plus connu
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h18 ----------
> 
> ...



  Réalisateur beaucoup, beaucoup plus connu, effectivement ! 
 Tu étais sur la bonne piste, au départ, mais en éditant ton post tu t'es hélas un peu éloigné...  Il te suffit de bien relire mon indice pour affiner tes recherches ! 




Deux des acteurs les plus connus du film.


----------



## bompi (23 Février 2011)

On dirait Tom Berenger (sur sa photo de IMDB, il a sacrément pris un coup de vieux...)

Et puis c'est agaçant car j'ai un titre de Philip K. Dick en tête, maintenant (tu vois ce que je veux dire...)


----------



## Arlequin (23 Février 2011)

je pense aussi à Tom Berenger

je viens de me taper toute sa bio, ai rien de trouvé de convainquant

années 90 maxi non ?


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Février 2011)

bompi a dit:


> On dirait Tom Berenger (sur sa photo de IMDB, il a sacrément pris un coup de vieux...)
> 
> Et puis c'est agaçant car j'ai un titre de Philip K. Dick en tête, maintenant (tu vois ce que je veux dire...)



* Je crois voir, oui*, mais il ne faut pas trop attendre d'une référence à Philip K. Dick, sur ce coup-là.  




Arlequin a dit:


> je pense aussi à Tom Berenger
> 
> je viens de me taper toute sa bio, ai rien de trouvé de convainquant
> 
> années 90 maxi non ?



 1998.  Tu brûles ! 




 Autre indice de geek : dans le nom du très célèbre réalisateur, le nom d'une touche de vos claviers...


----------



## Pamoi (23 Février 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Réalisateur beaucoup, beaucoup plus connu, effectivement !
> Tu étais sur la bonne piste, au départ, mais en éditant ton post tu t'es hélas un peu éloigné...  Il te suffit de bien relire mon indice pour affiner tes recherches !
> 
> 
> ...




ouais trop facile, une fois qu'on a Berenger !!!


----------



## bompi (23 Février 2011)

Un film que j'ai vu, d'ailleurs. Quand j'ai parcouru la liste, je suis allé un peu vite. Ton indice était plus indirect que je ne le croyais (un rebond, quoi ).

Bien vu, Pamoi.


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Février 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> ouais trop facile, une fois qu'on a Berenger !!!



 Exactement ! 

 Il fallait donc penser à *Gingerbread, le nom d'Android 2.3* ! 




 Bien joué Pamoi, à toi la main ! :king: 

 ( Et ça tombe bien, il fallait vraiment que je me sauve, là...  )


----------



## Pamoi (23 Février 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Exactement !
> 
> Il fallait donc penser à *Gingerbread, le nom d'Android 2.3* !
> 
> ...



Merci, j'ai juste eu un peu de chance  

tiens, le suivant, on change de registre :


----------



## bompi (23 Février 2011)

Comme ça, on dirait un ouestern.

PS : je reconnais ça au Colt ; mon trisaieul, revenant (ruiné) des USA (où il était allé courre fortune, ruée vers l'or et tout ça) a laissé en legs un véritable Colt tout pareil et qui me faisait rêver quand j'étais minot.
Mais je conviens volontiers que ce n'est pas la place ici pour les souvenirs d'enfance


----------



## Pamoi (23 Février 2011)

> Comme ça, on dirait un ouestern.



C'est un bon début ...  (reste plus qu'à trouver le titre ...)


----------



## bompi (23 Février 2011)

À la qualité de l'image et des décors, je dirais plutôt 60-70 avec une préférence pour fin 60.
Disons genre spaghetti mais avant que Eastwood ne passe à la réalisation.

On dirait du Sergio Leone, quoi.


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Février 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Merci, j'ai juste eu un peu de chance
> 
> tiens, le suivant, on change de registre :



True Grit (1969).


----------



## Pamoi (23 Février 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> True Grit (1969).



euh .... 

Bravo.


----------



## bompi (23 Février 2011)

Bien joué... _Indeed_. On voit là, deux cinéphiles qui suivent l'actualité 

Ça fait envie, le film des Coen Bros. Plus que celui de Hathaway.


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Février 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Un film que j'ai vu, d'ailleurs. Quand j'ai parcouru la liste, je suis allé un peu vite. Ton indice était plus indirect que je ne le croyais (un rebond, quoi ).
> 
> Bien vu, Pamoi.


 J'avais dit : "Le titre du film pourrait faire penser au nom d'une version récente d'un célèbre OS pour smartphones...", donc je pensais que tu allais tout de suite tilter et rebondir plus vite qu'une boule de flipper (ou de billard)...  




Pamoi a dit:


> euh ....
> 
> Bravo.



Merci. 

Mais c'était facile. 




bompi a dit:


> Bien joué... _Indeed_. On voit là, deux cinéphiles qui suivent l'actualité
> 
> Ça fait envie, le film des Coen Bros. Plus que celui de Hathaway.





bompi a dit:


> Comme ça, on dirait un ouestern.
> 
> PS : je reconnais ça au Colt ; mon trisaieul, revenant (ruiné) des USA (où il était allé courre fortune, ruée vers l'or et tout ça) a laissé en legs un véritable Colt tout pareil et qui me faisait rêver quand j'étais minot.
> Mais je conviens volontiers que ce n'est pas la place ici pour les souvenirs d'enfance



 La main de l'acteur gêne un peu, mais j'ai moi aussi tout de suite pensé qu'il pouvait s'agir d'un *Colt Walker 1847 (calibre 44)*. 
 Le reste se devine bien, d'autant que la scène est connue. 
 Et j'ai pensé que le malicieux Pamoi avait sans doute trouvé plaisant de profiter de la sortie en salles du remake aujourd'hui pour nous proposer de nous intéresser à l'original. 
 Mais c'est bien le Walker qui m'a mis la puce à l'oreille, et c'est sur *ce site* que j'ai commencé mes recherches...  Sur *cette page*, on retrouve d'ailleurs *la photo postée par Pamoi* ! 


  Je reviens dans pas trop longtemps pour vous proposer autre chose.


----------



## Pamoi (23 Février 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Bien joué... _Indeed_. On voit là, deux cinéphiles qui suivent l'actualité
> 
> Ça fait envie, le film des Coen Bros. Plus que celui de Hathaway.



Personnellement j'aime beaucoup ce film, et je crains un peu (à tort certainement) la version des Coen (leurs 3 dernières productions ne m'ont pas laissé un grand souvenir  )



Human-Fly a dit:


> Mais c'était facile.



Si on veut ...



Human-Fly a dit:


> La main de l'acteur gêne un peu, mais j'ai moi aussi tout de suite pensé qu'il pouvait s'agir d'un *Colt Walker 1847 (calibre 44)*.
> Le reste se devine bien, d'autant que la scène est connue.
> Et j'ai pensé que le malicieux Pamoi avait sans doute trouvé plaisant de profiter de la sortie en salles du remake aujourd'hui pour nous proposer de nous intéresser à l'original.
> Mais c'est bien le Walker qui m'a mis la puce à l'oreille, et c'est sur *ce site* que j'ai commencé mes recherches...  Sur *cette page*, on retrouve d'ailleurs *la photo postée par Pamoi* !
> ...



Trouver le film par le colt, c'est assez "balèze" tout de même !!! Et quant au clin d'oeil à l'original, c'est tout à fait ça


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Février 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Personnellement j'aime beaucoup ce film, et je crains un peu (à tort certainement) la version des Coen (leurs 3 dernières productions ne m'ont pas laissé un grand souvenir  )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je trouve aussi le film original très bon, et je n'attends pas forcément grand-chose du remake moi non plus... 
Et comment le remake pourrait-il être satisfaisant, alors que le *Colt Walker* y est remplacé par un *Colt Dragoon*?...    




Continuons de faire encore un peu parler la poudre !... 








​


----------



## Pamoi (23 Février 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Et comment le remake pourrait-il être satisfaisant, alors que le *Colt Walker* y est remplacé par un *Colt Dragoon*?...
> ​





Années 60 ou 70 ?


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Février 2011)

[/COLOR]





Pamoi a dit:


> Années 60 ou 70 ?



1955. 

Avant la prochaine image, un énorme indice : bien que très âgé aujourd'hui, l'acteur principal du film est encore vivant. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h16 ----------









Au centre, l'acteur principal du film, qui se trouve être une grande star. :style: 

( Un mot de la phrase précédente constitue un indice pour trouver le titre du film !...  ) 
​


----------



## Pamoi (23 Février 2011)

L'homme qui n'a pas d'etoile ??  (l'acteur principal en question ressemble fort à Kirk Douglas)


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Février 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> L'homme qui n'a pas d'etoile ??  (l'acteur principal en question ressemble fort à Kirk Douglas)



Tes suppositions sont parfaitement justes. 

Je n'avais pas le temps de réaliser des captures d'écran à la main à partir de mon DVD, et il n'y avait pas beaucoup d'images disponibles sur le Web, pour ce film. 
L'idéal aurait été de trouver une ou deux photos de lui de dos ou de profil, sans qu'il soit trop facilement identifiable... 

Très beau western, un peu mélancolique et désenchanté, qui aborde entre autres choses le thème des grands espaces... Par le biais d'un aspect peu glamour de la conquête de l'Ouest : les fils barbelés... Auquel le héros essaie d'ailleurs d'échapper... 




Bref, bien joué une fois de plus, à toi la main ! :king:


----------



## Pamoi (23 Février 2011)

Merci, pas trop dur avec tous ces indices .... 


Allez, on re-change de genre


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Février 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Merci, pas trop dur avec tous ces indices ....
> 
> 
> Allez, on re-change de genre



 L'ambiance a l'air intéressante !... :love:

 Là, je ne vois pas... L'actrice ressemble à *Mia Farrow* jeune, non?...


----------



## Pamoi (23 Février 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> L'ambiance a l'air intéressante !... :love:
> 
> Là, je ne vois pas... L'actrice ressemble à *Mia Farrow* jeune, non?...




Exact, et elle a 31 ans de moins que Mia Farrow

Film de la fin du siècle dernier, catégorisé "Horror / Mystery / Sci-Fi" par IMDb


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Février 2011)

J'ai l'impression qu'il s'agit de *The Faculty* (que je n'ai pas vu), de *Robert Rodriguez*. 

 Si le but était de me donner envie de voir ce film, c'est réussi ! :love:


----------



## Pamoi (24 Février 2011)

Absolument, un bon film à voir 

A toi !!


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Février 2011)

Merci. 

Bon, là, il y a une certaine continuité avec la session précédente... 
Et c'est à vous de voir jusqu'à quel point...  

Film catégorisé "Horror | Mystery | Thriller" sur imdb...  










​
Je ne sais pas si je pourrai repasser souvent aujourd'hui, par contre...


----------



## Arlequin (24 Février 2011)

beuark

juste à l'heure du café croissant

merci :sick:


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Février 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> beuark
> 
> juste à l'heure du café croissant
> 
> merci :sick:



De rien. 

Ici, c'est un thread pour les cinéphiles joueurs et courageux !...  



Nouvelle image. 






 Là, ça devrait être facile. 


​


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Février 2011)

Je ne pense pas pouvoir repasser avant ce soir. 




Pour vous faire patienter ! 






​ 



 Petit film d'horreur de série B dont l'action se situe dans une étrange demeure perchée au sommet d'une falaise...


----------



## Arlequin (24 Février 2011)

sans trop y croire: House on Haunted Hill

mais ça a l'air trop récent (je parle de la version de 1999 oeuf corse) par rapport à tes screenshots :rose:, que je situerais plutôt du coté de fin '80


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Février 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> sans trop y croire: House on Haunted Hill
> 
> mais ça a l'air trop récent (je parle de la version de 1999 oeuf corse) par rapport à tes screenshots :rose:, que je situerais plutôt du coté de fin '80



 C'est absolument ça !  

 Et la continuité avec la session précédente dont je parlais au début de celle-ci n'était pas seulement assurée d'un point de vue générique ; on retrouve dans *House on Haunted Hill (1999)*, de *William Malone* la troublante *Famke Janssen*, présente l'année précédente dans *The Faculty (1998)*, le film de *Robert Rodriguez*  proposé par Pamoi lors de la session précédente...  

*House on Haunted Hill (1999)* est finalement un bon petit film d'horreur, manifestement tourné rapidement avec peu de moyens... Des effets pas toujours parfaitement maîtrisés, mais de bonnes idées dans le scénario, et parfois un humour appréciable. 
 Un film à (re)découvrir, au moins pour les amateurs du genre ! 

 Bien joué, à toi la main ! :king:


----------



## Arlequin (24 Février 2011)

je n'y croyais pas, ma mémoire visuelle me fait défaut visiblement (c'est con pour un photographe :rose

faudrait effectivement que je le revois (je l'avais vu en salle, mais bon "sang" que le temps passe vite  )

suite demain matin, la famille avant tout 

ps: comment qu'on fait pour faire partie "du groupe" ? j'y ai un peu droit là non ? :love:


----------



## shogun HD (24 Février 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> je n'y croyais pas, ma mémoire visuelle me fait défaut visiblement (c'est con pour un photographe :rose
> 
> faudrait effectivement que je le revois (je l'avais vu en salle, mais bon "sang" que le temps passe vite  )
> 
> ...


 

c'est assez simple tu clic sur *rejoindre le groupe* quand tu es dessus


----------



## Arlequin (24 Février 2011)

shogun HD a dit:


> c'est assez simple tu clic sur *rejoindre le groupe* quand tu es dessus



ah mais moi je veux bien, mais je clique où


----------



## shogun HD (24 Février 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> ah mais moi je veux bien, mais je clique où


 

ok je m'en occupe........


----------



## Arlequin (24 Février 2011)

shogun HD a dit:


> ok je m'en occupe........



merci msieur


----------



## shogun HD (24 Février 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> merci msieur


 


de rien Arlequinmais faudrait peut être penser à nous balançer une nouvelle image

je dis ça comme ça


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Février 2011)

shogun HD a dit:


> de rien Arlequinmais faudrait peut être penser à nous balançer une nouvelle image
> 
> je dis ça comme ça



*La suite demain matin, la famille avant tout ! *

Il faut au moins suivre un peu !...


----------



## shogun HD (24 Février 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *La suite demain matin, la famille avant tout ! *
> 
> Il faut au moins suivre un peu !...


 


bon d'accord :rateau: mais comme il avait envie de causer ce soir .................je me suis dit


----------



## Pamoi (24 Février 2011)

ben ouais, mais les flamandes c'est pas causant !!  

_dire que pendant ce temps là, on aurait pu s'en faire une vite fait !!!_


----------



## Arlequin (25 Février 2011)

shogun HD a dit:


> bon d'accord :rateau: mais comme il avait envie de causer ce soir .................je me suis dit



causer oui, mais pas le temps de chercher qqchose de valable, et puis pas sur mon ordi :rose:



Pamoi a dit:


> ben ouais, mais les flamandes c'est pas causant !!
> 
> _dire que pendant ce temps là, on aurait pu s'en faire une vite fait !!!_



d'un autre coté, à choisir, mieux vaut qu'elles ne parlent pas, ça casse tout le charme 


allez, un peu de fraicheur matinale:


----------



## bompi (25 Février 2011)

On dirait Jacques Perrin. Jeune, bien entendu.


----------



## thunderheart (25 Février 2011)

ou comme un air de Pierre Clémenti.


----------



## Arlequin (25 Février 2011)

bompi a dit:


> On dirait Jacques Perrin. Jeune, bien entendu.



nope



thunderheart a dit:


> ou comme un air de Pierre Clémenti.



exact

ça devrait aller vite désormais


----------



## thunderheart (25 Février 2011)

Benjamin ou les mémoires d'un puceau


----------



## Arlequin (25 Février 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> Benjamin ou les mémoires d'un puceau



exactement 

ce fût bref

à toi ...


----------



## thunderheart (25 Février 2011)

Changement de genre, à vous d'jouer 

Voir la pièce jointe 51072


----------



## Arlequin (25 Février 2011)

euh .. au hasard... Thunderheart ? avec "chef" Ted Thin Elk sur la photo


----------



## thunderheart (25 Février 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> euh .. au hasard... Thunderheart ? avec "chef" Ted Thin Elk sur la photo



Bingo, ce fut encore plus bref 

A toi


----------



## Arlequin (25 Février 2011)

faut corser un peu sinon c'est pas drôle 

allez, hop: 

réalisateur hispanophone dont j'apprécie les quelques films


----------



## thunderheart (25 Février 2011)

Alejandro Amenabar ?


----------



## Arlequin (25 Février 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> Alejandro Amenabar ?





bon ben ça ne va pas trainer non plus donc


----------



## thunderheart (25 Février 2011)

Le pacte du mal ?


----------



## Arlequin (25 Février 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> Le pacte du mal ?



non pas d' Amenabar me semble t il celui là


----------



## thunderheart (25 Février 2011)

Agora ?


----------



## bompi (25 Février 2011)

Je dirais *Others*.


----------



## thunderheart (25 Février 2011)

*Others *aussi pour moi après cette nouvelle photo


----------



## Arlequin (25 Février 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Je dirais *Others*.



et tu dis bien 

mignonne quand même non? 







bompi, à toi la suite donc


----------



## thunderheart (25 Février 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> mignonne quand même non?



Plutôt oui


----------



## bompi (25 Février 2011)

Comme ce soir je ne serai pas trop dispo, un défi d'une ridicule facilité.
En fait, je suis tombé sur cette photo en jouant à un autre jeu et j'aime tellement ce film que, hop! il faut bien mettre des énigmes trop faciles de temps en temps.
Bref :


----------



## thunderheart (25 Février 2011)

Prem's
The birds, du grand maître Alfred Hitchcock 

Avec la sublime Tippi Hedren.


----------



## bompi (25 Février 2011)

_Indeed_.

Film génial : même si les effets spéciaux dynamiques ont pris un coup de vieux, les effets statiques sont toujours aussi pertinents (exemple : l'accumulation d'oiseaux dans le dos de Tippi Hedren, près de l'école ou à la fin, la présence de volatiles tranquillement installés un peu partout).
Et, aussi, un film qui ne finit pas bien, c'est assez reposant... 

Rod Taylor est sympathique (ce n'est pas Cary Grant non plus mais il est pas mal) et Tippi Hedren, ah ! Tippi Hedren : froide héroïne hitchcockienne en diable !

À toi donc. 

PS : pour dire aussi que, en matière de film "horrificque", j'en suis resté à ça. :rateau:


----------



## thunderheart (25 Février 2011)

Voir la pièce jointe 51142


pas trop difficile non plus... :love:


----------



## shogun HD (25 Février 2011)

Ah ! si j'étais riche ?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Février 2011)

No, No, No


----------



## Pamoi (26 Février 2011)

ça ne paraît pas être Darroussin ... Film français ??

un ch'tit indice ???


----------



## thunderheart (26 Février 2011)

Le film se déroule à NYC mais le réalisateur n'est pas étazunien.
Ce n'est pas Daroussin.
Feu xxxxx c'est vrai a comme une petite ressemblance avec notre JP.


----------



## shogun HD (26 Février 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> Le film se déroule à NYC mais le réalisateur n'est pas étazunien.
> Ce n'est pas Daroussin.
> Feu xxxxx c'est vrai a comme une petite ressemblance avec notre JP.


 


moi auusi j'étais parti sur daroussin :love: une petite autre image siouplait


----------



## thunderheart (26 Février 2011)

Un autre indice amené d'une manière peut-être un peu inhabituelle dans ce fil. 

[YOUTUBE]CfV7eSoRpCk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pamoi (27 Février 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> Un autre indice amené d'une manière peut-être un peu inhabituelle dans ce fil.
> 
> [Rolling Stones]Queenie in love[/Rolling Stones]




C'est vrai que c'est tout de même gonflé de mettre des chansons dans ce fil ... :mouais:


----------



## thunderheart (27 Février 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> (Rolling Stones)Queenie in love(/Rolling Stones)



 Good Shot Pamoi, que de perspicacité 

Voir la pièce jointe 51352


Il s'agit bien de *Queenie In Love* (Imdb), film d'Amos Kollek (2001) avec la truculente Valerie Geffner et le regretté Victor Argo. 
Notre pseudo Daroussin était une sacrée gueule, une tronche que j'aimais bien voir et qui n'aurait pas dépareillé chez nos Tontons flingueurs.

Film touchant, drôle, excentrique, délirant, personnages attachants, comédie, romance, sensualité... tant d'éloges que firent les critiques pour cette tranche de vie que je vous conseille d'aller voir les yeux ouverts. Un réel coup de coeur 

Pamoi, c'est à toi :love:


----------



## Pamoi (27 Février 2011)

Chouette commentaire, je cours le voir, ce film !! Merci thunderheart 

Un autre dès que possible ... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h00 ----------

Voilà:


----------



## Pamoi (28 Février 2011)

Bon, à la demande générale, une autre image de ce film canadien 






et puis encore une, tiens !!


----------



## thunderheart (28 Février 2011)

Bon, c'est pas Les Pokémons


----------



## Arlequin (28 Février 2011)

hello

aucune idée :hein:

un indice maybe ?


----------



## Pamoi (28 Février 2011)

Ok, indices 

[YOUTUBE]K_1hLiqwq7c[/YOUTUBE]

Années 80, nomination aux Saturn Awards l'année suivant sa sortie


----------



## Arlequin (28 Février 2011)

bon là ce n'est plus un indice 

je ne connais pas du tout

pas trop ma tasse de thé à dire vrai


----------



## Aescleah (28 Février 2011)

Sainte merde!

Je m'absente quelques temps et voilà que lorsque je resurgis, je vois des cochoncetés dans la salle de ciné de MacGé 

Autrement, à moins que je dise une connerie, Pamoi quand il donne un indice, il donne la réponse...
Ca serait pas Heavy Metal, connu en France sous le doux nom de Métal Hurlant, de Gerald Potterton?


----------



## Arlequin (1 Mars 2011)

Aescleah a dit:


> Autrement, à moins que je dise une connerie, Pamoi quand il donne un indice, il donne la réponse...



c'était un peu le sens de ma remarque :



Arlequin a dit:


> bon là ce n'est plus un indice





Aescleah a dit:


> Ca serait pas Heavy Metal, connu en France sous le doux nom de Métal Hurlant, de Gerald Potterton?



vi


----------



## Aescleah (1 Mars 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> c'était un peu le sens de ma remarque :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'avais méchamment la tête dans l'arrière-train moi... Je n'avais même pas fait attention... :rateau:


----------



## thunderheart (1 Mars 2011)

J'étais un fervent lecteur de Metal Hurlant, mais je n'ai jamais eu l'occasion de voir le film.
Loupages et ratages en série !

Merci de l'avoir remis en mémoire, je m'en vas le mettre dans ma To See List


----------



## Aescleah (1 Mars 2011)

Bien, je vais me permettre d'envoyer la suite... avec du grand cinoche:





Bonne chance à tous


----------



## Arlequin (1 Mars 2011)

Hooligans ? 



bon d'accord me suis pas foulé là :rose:


----------



## Aescleah (1 Mars 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> Hooligans ?
> 
> 
> 
> bon d'accord me suis pas foulé là :rose:



Non 
Bien que dans le film, ils appartiennent en effet à cette catégorie d'individus 

Aussi, 2 des caractères principaux figurent sur l'image


----------



## Arlequin (1 Mars 2011)

Aescleah a dit:


> Aussi, 2 des caractères principaux figurent sur l'image



Philippe Corti jeune, dur à reconnaitre :rateau::rateau::rateau:

bon, je cherche plus sérieusement 

à+


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Mars 2011)

Aescleah a dit:


> Bien, je vais me permettre d'envoyer la suite... avec du grand cinoche:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *Eurotrip (2004)*, de *Jeff Schaffer *.  
 Je ne l'ai pas vu, mais les indices de la première image étaient parlants !


----------



## Aescleah (1 Mars 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *Eurotrip (2004)*, de *Jeff Schaffer *.
> Je ne l'ai pas vu, mais les indices de la première image étaient parlants !



En effet, c'est bien Eurotrip! Beaucoup d'humour bien gras, souvent situé sous la ceinture... Donc on aime, ou pas.
J'ai personnellement bien rigolé, et ça détend de temps en temps ce genre de chose 

A toi pour la suite!


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Mars 2011)

Aescleah a dit:


> En effet, c'est bien Eurotrip! Beaucoup d'humour bien gras, souvent situé sous la ceinture... Donc on aime, ou pas.
> J'ai personnellement bien rigolé, et ça détend de temps en temps ce genre de chose
> 
> A toi pour la suite!



 Merci. 




Un film que j'ai peut-être déjà proposé, je ne sais plus... :rateau:








​


----------



## thunderheart (1 Mars 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *Eurotrip (2004)*, de *Jeff Schaffer *.
> Je ne l'ai pas vu, mais les indices de la première image étaient parlants !



Avec l'excellent Vinnie Jones (polo rouge).
Me suis fait griller sur ce coup là :love:

Par contre la nouvelle énigme, pas facile...


----------



## Arlequin (1 Mars 2011)

une chasse à l'homme ? 

années fin 70/début 80 ?


----------



## thunderheart (1 Mars 2011)

Film US ? Le personnage à droite en chemise me dit quelque chose


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Mars 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> une chasse à l'homme ?
> 
> années fin 70/début 80 ?





thunderheart a dit:


> Film US ? Le personnage à droite en chemise me dit quelque chose



 Film américain, de 1986. 
 Le film est assez connu, mais sans plus. 
 L'acteur principal est connu, et le réalisateur est très connu. 
 Chasse à l'homme si on veut... Mais pas trop, en fait. 
 L'action du film se situe dans un pays en situation de guerre.










​


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Mars 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> une chasse à l'homme ?
> 
> (...)






  Pas exactement question de chasse à l'homme...
 Mais il est parfois question de massacres, par contre...
 Et il est aussi et surtout question du rôle des grands reporters dans les pays en guerre. 




Nouvelle image. 






​ 



  Si avec tout ça vous ne trouvez toujours pas...


----------



## Pamoi (1 Mars 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> bon là ce n'est plus un indice





Aescleah a dit:


> Autrement, à moins que je dise une connerie, Pamoi quand il donne un indice, il donne la réponse...



oui, oui .... je ne pouvais pas suivre l'énigme (j'ai une vie privée, moi, messieurs !!) donc j'ai donné un indice assez précis, effectivement, et alors ?? hein ??? quoi ??  :mouais:  
(en plus comme je sais qu'au niveau ciné vous n'êtes pas très calés, j'ai voulu aider )



Aescleah a dit:


> Bien, je vais me permettre d'envoyer la suite... avec du grand cinoche:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eurotrip ??

Edit ah zut grillé 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h52 ----------

Concernant l'énigme: Salvador ???


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Mars 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> oui, oui .... je ne pouvais pas suivre l'énigme (j'ai une vie privée, moi, messieurs !!) donc j'ai donné un indice assez précis, effectivement, et alors ?? hein ??? quoi ??  :mouais:
> (en plus comme je sais qu'au niveau ciné vous n'êtes pas très calés, j'ai voulu aider )
> 
> 
> ...



Exactement ! 

Bien joué, à toi la main ! :king:


----------



## Pamoi (2 Mars 2011)

Voici la suite:




​


----------



## thunderheart (2 Mars 2011)

Bon, histoire de lancer l'affaire *Moi, Christiane F. ..13 ans, droguée et prostituée*


----------



## Pamoi (2 Mars 2011)

bah non ... 

Metteur en scène _un peu_ connu (moi j'aime bien ses films ), un film avec quelques acteurs connus, quelques seconds roles de luxe, le héros quant à lui est très connu

le héros et sa copine sont les gentils, tous les autres personnages sont des méchants.


Plutôt pas gentils, ces 2 là:


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Mars 2011)

Peut-être bien *Payback*, de *Brian Helgeland*.


----------



## Pamoi (2 Mars 2011)

Bons acteurs, bon scénario, bonne mise en scène .... Un bon film, quoi ... 

Bravo !!! 

A toi la main


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Mars 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Bons acteurs, bon scénario, bonne mise en scène .... Un bon film, quoi ...
> 
> Bravo !!!
> 
> A toi la main



Merci. 

Bon film, effectivement. 
 Et tu m'as donné envie de le revoir ! 




Et maintenant, un film où ça flingue encore davantage !... 







​


----------



## Romuald (2 Mars 2011)

John Woo ?


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Mars 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> John Woo ?



 Non, mais le réalisateur lui rend un vibrant hommage. 
 Ceci dit, tu as raison, la posture est caractéristique, effectivement ! 










​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h40 ----------

Pas certain que je repasse cette nuit... 
 Pour vous faire patienter jusqu'à demain, deux images de plus ! 




Comme je disais, ça flingue beaucoup, dans ce film, donc il vaut mieux s'équiper un peu... 









 Re-voici le héros : 



 



 Film assez connu, réalisateur assez connu aussi, plusieurs acteurs au moins un peu connus et une méga star en tête d'affiche.


----------



## bompi (2 Mars 2011)

Asiatique ? Genre Tsui Hark ?


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Mars 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Asiatique ? Genre Tsui Hark ?



 Non, mais c'est un film d'hommage au cinéma asiatique. 
 D'ailleurs, le principal acteur masculin, méga star mondiale aujourd'hui, faisait alors ses débuts à Hollywood. 
 C'est le premier film américain de cet acteur venu de Honk Kong. 




L'héroïne du film ! 



 



 Indices : le réalisateur vient de l'univers du clip vidéo. Il s'est ensuite tourné vers le cinéma, essentiellement d'action. Il a d'ailleurs à mon humble avis de bons films à son actif. 
 Il est américain mais il a un prénom français.


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Mars 2011)

Ben alors?... 

 Vous n'étiez pas trop mal partis, dans vos premières suppositions ! 

 Bon, alors, en gros, voici de quoi parle le film... 
 Un criminel fait pression sur un homme en menaçant sa famille, et l'oblige ainsi à devenir assassin à sa solde... Le tueur commence par éliminer d'autres criminels, rivaux de son employeur... Mais ce dernier lui demande un jour d'éliminer un policier... Lorsque le tueur ajuste la lunette de visée de son fusil, il comprend qu'il va devoir tuer le policier sous les yeux de son enfant... Et il renonce finalement à tirer.
 Le commanditaire de l'assassinat engage alors de nouveaux hommes de main, des "tueurs de remplacement", qui devront non seulement finir le travail, mais aussi se débarrasser du tueur trop scrupuleux...




Les fameux "tueurs de remplacement"...  






 Le plus petit acteur est de très loin le plus connu des deux... ​ 



 Bon, OK, je ne vous ai pas bien montré l'acteur principal de face...  
 Mais vous devriez disposer de plus d'images et d'indices que nécessaire pour trouver, là, non?...


----------



## thunderheart (3 Mars 2011)

Bonnes têtes ces deux là :love:


----------



## bompi (3 Mars 2011)

Comme dans John Woo, il y a une église... 

On aurait pu penser à un film de Rodriguez (avec le petit Antonio B. assez connu). Mais je ne vois pas lequel.

En tout cas, je ne l'ai pas vu, ce film.


----------



## Pamoi (3 Mars 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> j'en ai marre que vous ne trouviez pas, je dis tout



Et dire qu'on a reproché a certains de donner la réponse dans les indices ....


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Mars 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> Bonnes têtes ces deux là :love:



Le troisième larron va peut-être te plaire aussi...  




bompi a dit:


> Comme dans John Woo, il y a une église...
> 
> On aurait pu penser à un film de Rodriguez (avec le petit Antonio B. assez connu). Mais je ne vois pas lequel.
> 
> En tout cas, je ne l'ai pas vu, ce film.



 Tu n'es pas franchement très loin, mais ça n'est toujours pas ça. 
 Sinon, bien vu, pour l'église ! 
 Avec en général une envolée de colombes précédant une fusillade spectaculaire, avec des ralentis...  Et parfois un effet "bullet time" !  




Pamoi a dit:


> Et dire qu'on a reproché a certains de donner la réponse dans les indices ....



Pas moi, c'est le cas de le dire !... 
Moi, je ne t'ai pas reproché ça ! 

Sinon, il y a un peu de ça, certes...  
Mais le pire, c'est que tout ce que j'ai pu révéler comme indices ou montrer comme images semble encore ne pas suffire... :rateau:




Celui qui complète le groupe des "tueurs de remplacement"...


----------



## Arlequin (3 Mars 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Et dire qu'on a reproché a certains de donner la réponse dans les indices ....



c'était pas un reproche d'abord 


t'ain je sèche là ... et ça me dit qqchose pourtant... dju !


edit: 
Replacement Killers donc 

avec Michael Rooker sur la seconde image
et Dany "Machette" Trejo pour le vilain pas bô 


mais alors le prénom français ??? là je ne pige pas 

edit >> j'avais lu "acteur" et non "réalisateur" au prénom français  et là de fait Yun (Fat Chow) ça ne le faisait pas trop   . Et effectivement excellent acteur !!! 

voili voilou ....


----------



## Pamoi (3 Mars 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> c'était pas un reproche d'abord



oui, je sais bien ... c'est pour ça qu'à la fin, j'ai dit:  !! hé hé ... important, le  !!


----------



## Arlequin (3 Mars 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> oui, mais à la fin, j'ai dit:  !! hé hé ... important, le  !!



avais bien compris 

sommes pas là pour nous battre :rateau:


----------



## Pamoi (3 Mars 2011)

Bah non, surtout si on est d'accord


----------



## Arlequin (3 Mars 2011)

bon, après le passage "confirmatoire" de Human-Fly, je te propose de prendre la main, tu y as été pour bcp dans la résolution de cette énigme 

et pis je dois y aller, je ne reviendrai probablement que demain matin

à+


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2011)

Je comprends rien on en est ou là ? Bon le film avec le chinois, c'est *tueur pour cible*. Le reste je ne sais point.


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Mars 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> c'était pas un reproche d'abord
> 
> 
> t'ain je sèche là ... et ça me dit qqchose pourtant... dju !
> ...



*Exactement* ! 

 Sur la précédente image, vous auriez aussi pu reconnaître *Jürgen Prochnow*. 
 Sur une autre, l'atout charme du film...  *Mira Sorvino*. 

 Et en tête d'affiche, l'immense *Chow Yun-Fat* !  
 Acteur fétiche de *John Woo*, puisqu'il tourna cinq fois sous sa direction. 
 Il a d'ailleurs lui-même participé à The Replacement Killers, dont il est le producteur exécutif. 

 Quant au réalisateur, qui compte selon moi au moins plusieurs (très) bons films à son actif, il s'agit d'*Antoine Fuqua*. 
 Dont le nom fait tout de même assez français...  Ou du moins francophone, si tu préfères ! 










 Bravo, vive la Belgique, et à toi la main ! :king: ​
Moi pensais que ce serait une session facile... :rateau:  






Arlequin a dit:


> bon, après le passage "confirmatoire" de Human-Fly, je te propose de prendre la main, tu y as été pour bcp dans la résolution de cette énigme
> 
> et pis je dois y aller, je ne reviendrai probablement que demain matin
> 
> à+



 Alors la main à Pamoi ! 
 Sauf si, par galanterie, il se désiste au profit de Lady_potsy ! 

 Je ne serai pas disponible durant les prochaines heures, je vous laisse vous débrouiller... 






Lady_potsy a dit:


> Je comprends rien on en est ou là ? Bon le film avec le chinois, c'est *tueur pour cible*. Le reste je ne sais point.



 Oui, "The Replacement Killers", aka "Un Tueur pour Cible" pour la VF, nous sommes bien d'accord !


----------



## bompi (3 Mars 2011)

Il me semblait bien avoir reconnu mon Hong-kongais favori mais tu m'as induit en erreur avec tous tes indices


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Mars 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Il me semblait bien avoir reconnu mon Hong-kongais favori mais tu m'as induit en erreur avec tous tes indices



Ce qui est quand même un comble... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2011)

Bon à qui le tour ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Mars 2011)

Lady_potsy a dit:


> Bon à qui le tour ?



Penche-toi... 


Ziiiiiiiiiiiiiiip ! :style:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2011)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Penche-toi...



Je sais pas trop si c'est en rapport avec mon autoportrait ou le jeu


----------



## Pamoi (3 Mars 2011)

Lady_potsy a dit:


> Bon à qui le tour ?



ben quand vous aurez fini avec Patoch', tu peux prendre la main*, si tu veux 


*_pour poster un film, bien sûr. 
_


----------



## Arlequin (4 Mars 2011)

allez, hop


----------



## Pamoi (4 Mars 2011)

film de sf ?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Mars 2011)

Vu l'aérodynamique anguleuse du truc, on dirait quand même un vieil autobus qui serait rentré dans un édifice ancien (église, grange, musée...).


----------



## Arlequin (4 Mars 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> film de sf ?



pas du tout

quoique pour l'époque on pourrait y voir un certain surréalisme :rateau:




thunderheart a dit:


> Vu l'aérodynamique anguleuse du truc, on dirait quand même un vieil autobus qui serait rentré dans un édifice ancien (église, grange, musée...).



rajoute lui des ailes et tu auras le bon moyen de transport 

concernant le lieu, église est une bonne piste, mais pas la bonne religion


----------



## Pamoi (4 Mars 2011)

Edit: non, rien finalement


----------



## Arlequin (4 Mars 2011)

nan des ailes j'ai dit 

pis les roues, je n'en vois pas personnellement

edit: pamoi > c'est pas bô d'éditer, ai pas eu le temps de te citer


----------



## Pamoi (4 Mars 2011)

Film en N&B ? 
Edit2: années 50 ?

*EDIT:*


Arlequin a dit:


> nan des ailes j'ai dit
> 
> pis les roues, je n'en vois pas personnellement
> 
> edit: pamoi > c'est pas bô d'éditer, ai pas eu le temps de te citer



Bah oui, si on joue en même temps ....


----------



## Arlequin (4 Mars 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Film en N&B ? Edit2: années 50 ?




oui c'est bien en BW, pas une couleur remaniée par IMDB ce coup ci  (les captures ne viennent pas du web, je les ai faites ce matin)

un poil avant 50 

une des actrices:


----------



## Pamoi (4 Mars 2011)

l'action se situe en Asie ?


----------



## Arlequin (4 Mars 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> l'action se situe en Asie ?



c'est effectivement exotique, mais pas en asie (oui je sais, pas doué le décorateur ), et d'une certaine manière pas loin de la France 

et comme nous sommes juste après guerre, il est bien entendu question de vilains nazis ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h16 ----------

allez encore une petite histoire de situer l'endroit de cette parodie de la Maison Blanche (bon c'est en studio aussi faut pas rêver )






---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h51 ----------

héhé

je vous laisse sans voix 

d'un autre coté, human-imdb-fly n'est pas encore passé :rateau:

nouvelles captures ce soir, mais y'a un zoli indice dans le message précédent (si, si )


----------



## Pamoi (4 Mars 2011)

donc l'action semble se situer dans une colonie française d'afrique (là comme ça vite fait, je dirais Maroc ou Soudan ...)?

Au fait, film français ? US ?


----------



## Arlequin (4 Mars 2011)

Maroc en effet

US


----------



## bompi (4 Mars 2011)

Une parodie de Casablanca, ça pourrait être une comédie des Marx Bros. Non ?
_Une nuit à Casablanca_, dans ce cas.


----------



## Arlequin (4 Mars 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Une parodie de Casablanca, ça pourrait être une comédie des Marx Bros. Non ?
> _Une nuit à Casablanca_, dans ce cas.




hébé voilà

tout bon 

à toi la suite

(t'es sûr pour iwork  )


----------



## bompi (4 Mars 2011)

Excellent film (avec le fameux "Vous tenez le mur ?") ?


----------



## Romuald (4 Mars 2011)

Trop longtemps que je l'ai vu, me souvenais même plus de l'avion..


----------



## bompi (4 Mars 2011)

Je poste quelque chose dans la soirée.


----------



## Pamoi (4 Mars 2011)

*SOIREE* _n.f._ Récipient fermé qui servait autrefois à mettre le courrier, aujourd'hui communément appelée "boite aux lettres". _Je poste quelque chose dans la soirée.


_


----------



## bompi (5 Mars 2011)

Excellent ! 

Et voici un nouveau film :


----------



## Romuald (5 Mars 2011)

The Gauntlet ?


----------



## bompi (5 Mars 2011)

_Nope_.
Ce n'est pas un film de Clint "come on punk, make my day" Eastwood


----------



## shogun HD (5 Mars 2011)

*La Classe américaine ?*


----------



## bompi (5 Mars 2011)

Toujours pas.

Je vous aide un peu : film américain (on s'en doutait). Réalisateur toujours vivant et archi-connu.
Dans la deuxième image, on voyait de dos _ze big star of ze movie_.
Cette star conduisait (sans permis) la voiture dans la première image et marche au milieu du fatras de <...> dans la troisième image.

Cette star extrêmement connue a tourné dans des films aux succès colossaux. Récemment, il était psychologiquement fragile dans son dernier succès. Ouf ! Je vous ai un peu aidé, là.


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Mars 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Toujours pas.
> 
> Je vous aide un peu : film américain (on s'en doutait). Réalisateur toujours vivant et archi-connu.
> Dans la deuxième image, on voyait de dos _ze big star of ze movie_.
> ...


Brad Pitt, Leonardo di Caprio, Mel Gibson, Tom Cruise, Louis de Funes&#8230;

C'est un de ceux là&#8230;  

Maux d'Edith : Ça pourrait être Léonardo de dos ou de Dos&#8230; :love:


----------



## bompi (5 Mars 2011)

Voui. C'est ce brave Lenny. Bon, je suis sur mon autre portable, donc pas de nouvelle photo avant un bon quart d'heure (j'ai ma lessive à étendre... ).

Tu finis de trouver le film ?


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Mars 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Voui. C'est ce brave Lenny. Bon, je suis sur mon autre portable, donc pas de nouvelle photo avant un bon quart d'heure (j'ai ma lessive à étendre... ).
> 
> Tu finis de trouver le film ?


Sa filmographie est importante et j'ai des doutes

BASKETBALL DIARIES à tout hasard

Le drapeau français dans la classe me met des doutes :rose:


----------



## bompi (5 Mars 2011)

Dans le film que tu cites, il y a Lorraine Bracco, la psy de Tony Soprano...
Mais son réalisateur n'est vraiment pas connu 

Avec ces deux photos semblables, ça ne devrait plus traîner.
On peut aussi dire que ce film a un générique extramidable et je ne le dis pas par chauvinisme...


----------



## shogun HD (5 Mars 2011)

cours après moi si tu peux ?


----------



## bompi (5 Mars 2011)

Absolument. Catch me if you can.

À l'époque, j'avais été un peu déçu par la fin. Là, je l'ai revu deux fois et c'est très bien. Tom Hanks est parfait comme le plus souvent.

C'est donc à toi la main.


----------



## shogun HD (5 Mars 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Absolument. Catch me if you can.


 

merci Bompi


mon emploi du temps ne me permet pas de poster dans de bonne conditions 


je passe la main à qui il la veut


----------



## thunderheart (6 Mars 2011)

Voir la pièce jointe 51902


----------



## Pamoi (8 Mars 2011)

ils ont pas l'air au mieux, ces deux là ... 

film US ?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Mars 2011)

Non, réalisateur allemand...


----------



## Pamoi (8 Mars 2011)

et film allemand, alors ?


----------



## thunderheart (8 Mars 2011)

oui à 50%


----------



## Emmanuel94 (10 Mars 2011)

les ailes du désir ?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Mars 2011)

Non

allez, un autre indice avec les deux personnages principaux :

Voir la pièce jointe 52312


----------



## Pamoi (10 Mars 2011)

Gegen die Wand


----------



## shogun HD (10 Mars 2011)

Underground turkey ?


----------



## Pamoi (10 Mars 2011)

shogun HD a dit:


> Underground turkey ?



Pas l'impression, ça ne serait pas plutôt Head On ??


----------



## thunderheart (10 Mars 2011)

Bingo Pamoi 

Excellent film de Fatih Akin, réalisateur allemand, né de parents turcs. A VOIR ABSOLUMENT 

Un autre film de lui que j'ai particulièrement apprécié Auf der anderen Seite

A toi Pamoi


----------



## Pamoi (10 Mars 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> Bingo Pamoi
> 
> Excellent film de Fatih Akin, réalisateur allemand, né de parents turcs. A VOIR ABSOLUMENT
> 
> ...



Merci thunderheart, Auf der anderen seite est noté sur ma "to do" liste 

La suite très vite


----------



## shogun HD (11 Mars 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> La suite très vite


----------



## Pamoi (11 Mars 2011)

Je réfléchis


----------



## shogun HD (12 Mars 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Je réfléchis


 



[YOUTUBE]ApMGZVyEtAY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (12 Mars 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Je réfléchis



Vu le temps de réflexion, ça ne va pas être simple


----------



## shogun HD (12 Mars 2011)

Ou bien un film en braille ...........


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Mars 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> Vu le temps de réflexion, ça ne va pas être simple





shogun HD a dit:


> Ou bien un film en braille ...........



 Oui, probablement du *cinéma expérimental*, effectivement... :rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Mars 2011)

Bon on va pas tergiverser et se languir en attendant et vu, que j'ai instigué cette version du fil, je force la main avec ceci&#8230;





Et chapi, chapo pour celui qui trouvera avec cette simple image&#8230;


----------



## bompi (13 Mars 2011)

Ça se passe dans un port américain ?


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Mars 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Ça se passe dans un port américain ?


Ben non 

Victime d'un tsunami


----------



## bompi (13 Mars 2011)

Film japonais, alors ?

Genre de Takeshi Kitano ?


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Mars 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Film japonais, alors ?
> 
> Genre de Takeshi Kitano ?


Non rien à voir :rose:

Un tsunami fait hélas plus de victimes 




Pour situer un peu l'action


----------



## Arlequin (13 Mars 2011)

bus rouge et pluie, oserais-je l'Angleterre ? 

espionnage ?


----------



## rabisse (13 Mars 2011)

Breaking the waves ?


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Mars 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> bus rouge et pluie, oserais-je l'Angleterre ?
> 
> espionnage ?


+1 pour l'Angleterre&#8230; 

-1 pour l'espionnage il est plutôt classé "Thriller"&#8230; 



rabisse a dit:


> Breaking the waves ?


Et non&#8230; 

Acteurs principaux connus et réalisateur aussi&#8230; 

Je reviens avec une nouvelle image&#8230;

Que voilà&#8230;





Tête tournée l'un des deux acteurs principaux&#8230;

Et si vous reconnaissez l'autre ça ne devrait plus durer longtemps&#8230;


----------



## PoorMonsteR (13 Mars 2011)

Stephen Dorff à droite ?


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Mars 2011)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Stephen Dorff à droite ?


Non du tout 

La cuite en image 




Avec un peu d'action tout de même


----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Mars 2011)

The Gost-Writer


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Mars 2011)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> The Gost-Writer


Gagné  

A toi la main


----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Mars 2011)

Ce coup-ci, je suis équipé 


Première image de ce film :


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Mars 2011)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Ce coup-ci, je suis équipé
> 
> Première image de ce film :


Film Latino ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Mars 2011)

Non, américain.


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Mars 2011)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Non, américain.


Ok

Le principe de ce fil est de ne pas le monopoliser et de le faire tourner

Donc pour une réponse donnée on ajoute une image ou des indices supplémentaires voire les deux

Conf ma précédente contribution 

Parce que des films américains y'en a un paquet


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Mars 2011)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Ce coup-ci, je suis équipé
> 
> 
> Première image de ce film :



J'ai l'impression qu'il pourrait s'agir de *Gregg Henry*, non?... 
Mais si c'est bien lui, je ne vois pas dans quel film ça serait, par contre...


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Mars 2011)

Ok Dos Jones, je n'étais pas au courant. 
Ce soir je poste une seconde image.

Gregg Henry, pas ça


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Mars 2011)




----------



## Pamoi (16 Mars 2011)

Je réfléchis 

_mais je trouve pas quel est ce film ..._


----------



## bompi (16 Mars 2011)

J'ai réfléchi aussi et, à part le fait que ce film est américain (ce qui a déjà été dit), je ne vois pas trop quoi ajouter.

Film indépendant ?


----------



## Arlequin (17 Mars 2011)

bompi a dit:


> je ne vois pas trop quoi ajouter...



un indice serait donc le bienvenu


----------



## HAL-9000 (17 Mars 2011)

Bon bon, un indice alors.
Film amateur.


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Mars 2011)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Bon bon, un indice alors.
> Film amateur.



Sauf erreur ou omission de ma part, je crois que c'est une première dans ce thread depuis qu'il existe...  Depuis la V. 1, je veux dire... :rateau: ( En dehors du porno japonais proposé par Pamoi, évidemment... )

Après tout, pourquoi pas ! 
Mais dans ce cas, il va falloir être généreux en images et en indices ! 

Juste par curiosité... Ce film amateur, il a été diffusé en salles aux USA ?... Il a été distribué à l'étranger (France, par exemple) ?... Il a été récompensé lors d'un festival?...
Je demande ça histoire qu'on ait au moins une petite chance de trouver !


----------



## Arlequin (17 Mars 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Ce film amateur, il a été diffusé en salles aux USA ?... Il a été distribué à l'étranger (France, par exemple) ?... Il a été récompensé lors d'un festival?...




meuh nan

film de vacances de notre ami Hal, été 2002, Houston (Texas), chez tonton Jo et tata May

il est taquin not' Hal


----------



## Pamoi (17 Mars 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> > *HAL-9000*
> >
> >
> > _ Film amateur.
> ...



Je pense que Hal entendait un film 'indépendant'  (parceque sinon, la prochaine fois je poste le film des vacances de ma belle-mère au Chili, je vous préviens !! )

_Et pour votre gouverne, M. Human-Fly, le porno japonais auquel vous faites référence était tout à fait professionnel. J'ai des images qui le prouvent _


----------



## HAL-9000 (17 Mars 2011)

Excusez pour le manque de rigueur dans mes propos. Film *indépendant* oui  

Voici un autre screen-shot du film en question ou l'on peut apercevoir le réalisateur indépendant  :


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Mars 2011)

OK, donc, notre réalisateur indépendant à casquette est souvent visible dans le film ?... 
Film documentaire?...


----------



## HAL-9000 (17 Mars 2011)

Oui.
Et oui, film docu


----------



## bompi (17 Mars 2011)

Ça cause de quoi, ce documentaire : de la crise des _subprimes_ ?

PS : à part ça, le Chili, c'est tellement beau que même un film de Pamoi chez sa _suegra_ pourrait être intéressant


----------



## shogun HD (17 Mars 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Ça cause de quoi, ce documentaire : de la crise des _subprimes_ ?
> 
> PS : à part ça, le Chili, c'est tellement beau que même un film de Pamoi chez sa _suegra_ pourrait être intéressant


 


et oui bientôt sur nos écrans "j'ai perdu belle maman au chili" 

une aventure trépidente qui vous emmenera au find fond de la cordillère des andes au vlt j'usqu'en patagonie avec les manchots .......................du suspense de l'émotion de l'action.

une méga super production de la  pamoimout 
par le réalisateur de" pamoi c'est lui qui l'a dit" "j'ai perdu son dentier et son déambulateur"

bientôt sur terre !!!!!!!


----------



## Pamoi (17 Mars 2011)

Un chasseur de tornades ??




shogun HD a dit:


> et oui bientôt sur nos écrans "j'ai perdu belle maman au chili"
> 
> une aventure trépidente qui vous emmenera au find fond de la cordillère des andes au vlt j'usqu'en patagonie avec les manchots .......................du suspense de l'émotion de l'action.
> 
> ...



Ma modestie (légendaire) m'oblige à l'avouer: je ne suis pas le metteur en scène de ce film. 
Tous les honneurs reviennent à beau-papa.


----------



## HAL-9000 (17 Mars 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Ça cause de quoi, ce documentaire : de la crise des _subprimes_ ?
> 
> PS : à part ça, le Chili, c'est tellement beau que même un film de Pamoi chez sa _suegra_ pourrait être intéressant



Nop. Voila de quoi cela parle :


----------



## Emmanuel94 (18 Mars 2011)

" le joueur de banjo de Three Miles Island" ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (18 Mars 2011)

Nop 

Un autre screen ce soir.


----------



## Arlequin (18 Mars 2011)

des montants d'une plateforme pétrolière à l'arrière plan ? 

masque contre les pesticides ? la pollution ? 

film à tendance écolo ?


----------



## shogun HD (18 Mars 2011)

GASLAND


----------



## Arlequin (18 Mars 2011)

shogun HD a dit:


> GASLAND


----------



## HAL-9000 (18 Mars 2011)

Bien vu Shogun HD 
A toi la main.


----------



## shogun HD (18 Mars 2011)

merci les gars 

la suite plus tard ....................

edit :


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mars 2011)

On dirait qu'il y a Bela Lugosi... Mais flou...


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Mars 2011)

shogun HD a dit:


> merci les gars
> 
> la suite plus tard ....................
> 
> edit :





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> On dirait qu'il y a Bela Lugosi... Mais flou...



Oui, plutôt un *Bela Lugosi* vieillissant... 
Donc, plutôt la fin de sa carrière et de sa vie, au moment de sa collaboration avec *Ed Wood*... 

La tenue de Lugosi, le petit comité au cimetière... Sans garantie, je penserais à son dernier film, l'incontournable *"Plan 9 from Outer Space"*, d'*Ed Wood*...  ( Film tombé dans le domaine public, et que vous pouvez voir dans son intégralité *ici*, si vous ne le connaissez pas encore.  )


----------



## shogun HD (19 Mars 2011)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> On dirait qu'il y a Bela Lugosi... Mais flou...


 


bien vu patoch  c'est une des guests stars du film

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h16 ----------



Human-Fly a dit:


> Oui, plutôt un *Bela Lugosi* vieillissant...
> Donc, plutôt la fin de sa carrière et de sa vie, au moment de sa collaboration avec *Ed Wood*...
> 
> La tenue de Lugosi, le petit comité au cimetière... Sans garantie, je penserais à son dernier film, l'incontournable *"Plan 9 from Outer Space"*, d'*Ed Wood*...  ( Film tombé dans le domaine public, et que vous pouvez voir dans son intégralité *ici*, si vous ne le connaissez pas encore.  )


 


quel talent human-fly c'est effectivement*"Plan 9 from Outer Space"* 

le film le plus pourri la palme du navet  devenu culte


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Mars 2011)

shogun HD a dit:


> bien vu patoch  c'est une des guests stars du film
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h16 ----------
> 
> ...



 Merci. 

 Film qui fut longtemps considéré comme "le plus mauvais film de tous les temps", sans doute à tort. 
 Je ne vais pas non plus prétendre que le film est parfait, mais ce qui me fascine là-dedans, c'est le fait d'arriver à faire un vrai film de genre avec des bouts de ficelle...  Littéralement, car dans Plan 9 from Outer Space, les plans de soucoupes volantes sont réalisés avec une espèce de petite soucoupe qu'Ed Wood agitait lui-même devant sa caméra pour simuler son vol... Et la soucoupe en question était tout simplement suspendue à un fil...  D'ailleurs visible à l'écran si on regarde bien. 




 Voici pour vous : 





​ 


 Premiers indices :

 Il s'agit d'un film dont je vous avais proposé la suite il y a au moins plusieurs mois...  
 Je suis sans doute bon public, mais je considère que la suite en question ne mérite pas sa sale note sur imdb, ni les critiques sévères dont elle fait souvent l'objet. 
 Là, aujourd'hui, je vous propose donc le film d'origine, qui fait presque figure de "classique", et qui constitue une référence dans le genre !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (19 Mars 2011)

Au hasard Balthazar  : _The island of Lost Souls_ ?


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Mars 2011)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Au hasard Balthazar  : _The island of Lost Souls_ ?



Non, mais tu n'es vraiment pas loin. 
L'année de sortie est la bonne, et un acteur connu (  ) est présent au générique des deux films...   
Là, c'est une question de minutes, je pense... 




Nouvelle image, pour la forme... 








​


----------



## Romuald (19 Mars 2011)

Vu les indices et surtout les smileys, il y a de fortes chances pour que l'acteur en question soit Bela Lugosi, ce qui nous donne :


(lugosi + 1933 - The island of Lost Souls) x ouiquipédia  = White Zombie ​
J'ai bon ?


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Mars 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Vu les indices et surtout les smileys, il y a de fortes chances pour que l'acteur en question soit Bela Lugosi, ce qui nous donne :
> 
> 
> (lugosi + 1933 - The island of Lost Souls) x ouiquipédia  = White Zombie ​
> J'ai bon ?



*Précisément* !  
Film considéré comme l'un des premiers, et peut-être même le premier film de zombies. 



 Une dernière image pour le fun, d'autant que celle-ci n'est pas floue. 





​

Je vous avais précédemment proposé *Revolt of the Zombies (1936)*, du même réalisateur, *Victor Halperin*. 

Films que je vous recommande l'un et l'autre, si vous avez l'occasion de les voir !  


Bien joué, à toi la main !


----------



## Romuald (19 Mars 2011)

Merci 

Pour continuer, un grand classique d'un grand réalisateur avec deux grands acteurs présents quasiment à chaque plan. Ca va être plus dur pour moi de faire durer le suspens que pour vous de trouver 

Hop :


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Mars 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Merci
> 
> Pour continuer, un grand classique d'un grand réalisateur avec deux grands acteurs présents quasiment à chaque plan. Ca va être plus dur pour moi de faire durer le suspens que pour vous de trouver
> 
> Hop :



J'ai l'impression d'avoir déjà vu ce film, mais là, pour l'instant, je ne vois pas encore trop... :rateau:
 Probablement un film américain... Et peut-être les années 1950... 
 Bref, je patauge encore pas mal, en fait...


----------



## Romuald (19 Mars 2011)

Un technicolor qui pète autant, c'est sur, c'est américain années 50 !

Pour la peine, le héros




(ah ben oui, il est de dos et masqué à 90% par un imbécile qui se lève de sa chaise, mais il est bien la )
Et j'oubliai : bande son faisant partie des classiques.


----------



## rabisse (20 Mars 2011)

A l'intuition; "Tant qu'il y aura des hommes."


----------



## Romuald (20 Mars 2011)

Pas vraiment, non. Le mien est une comédie en couleurs, et le tien un drame en noir et blanc .

Un Petit indice ? la dame au collier de perles n'est pas l'héroïne.
Ca devrait aider.
Ah, un indice à la Pamoi est caché dans ce post. Saurez vous le trouver ?


----------



## shogun HD (20 Mars 2011)

"le grand alibi"?


----------



## Romuald (20 Mars 2011)

Non plus.
Sinon, l'héroïne est présente dans la deuxième capture, mais où ?

héhé©


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Mars 2011)

*Some like it hot (1959)*, de *Billy Wilder*?


----------



## Romuald (20 Mars 2011)

Some like it hot est en noir et blanc !

Hop ! Le héros de dos et son meilleur ami.


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Mars 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Some like it hot est en noir et blanc !
> 
> Hop ! Le héros de dos et son meilleur ami.



 Décidément, il faudrait que je le voie un jour, *ce film*, ne serait-ce que pour dire moins de bêtises... :bebe:
 Le pire, c'est que peu avant, *la proposition de rabisse* m'avait bêtement fait ricaner...  Et je n'ai vraiment pas fait mieux ensuite... :rateau: 

  Sinon, ça se confirme, je continue de patauger... :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (20 Mars 2011)

En attendant quelqu'un a trouvé, mais n'ayant rien pour la suite vous laisse chercher encore.

Les deux héros venant de tomber amoureux l'un de l'autre :


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Mars 2011)

On dirait Paris et le héros a la carrure de Gene Kelly. Comme dans _Un Américain à Paris_ de Vincente Minelli (1951). La blonde au collier de perles me semble être Nina Foch.


----------



## rabisse (20 Mars 2011)

Est-ce lui ?



Si c'est lui, est-ce le bon film?   

Ou comment faire des propositions sans les nommer... 

TOASTED!


----------



## Romuald (20 Mars 2011)

Et l'héroïne est Leslie Caron :

[YOUTUBE]HrwhTJhfd3A[/YOUTUBE]​
Qui sait danser elle aussi...
Bon, c'est vrai que ça fait un peu kitsch aujourd'hui, mais ça reste quand même un Musical de référence.


A Crates.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Mars 2011)

J'ai eu de la chance. 
Voici de quoi exercer encore votre sagacité :
​


----------



## bompi (20 Mars 2011)

Je n'ai pas de chance, pour une fois que j'identifiais un film vite fait (j'ai vu un *Américain à Paris* une quinzaine de fois au bas mot : j'adore :love. Quant à *Plan 9 etc.* il était téléchargeable sur le site Archive, il y a quelques années : pour les curieux qui veulent vérifier que Tim Burton a été fidèle à Ed Wood 

Là, on pense à un des *Infernal Affairs*.


----------



## thunderheart (20 Mars 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Là, on pense à un des *Infernal Affairs*.



Je n'ai vu que le premier, revu il y a quelques semaines.
Excellent film, très prenant, qui parait-il aurait été une source d'inspiration pour Les Infiltrés.
Par contre, la photo de l'énigme ne me rappelle pas ce premier opus bien que dans l'ambiance. Un des deux suivants peut-être...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Mars 2011)

Ce n'est pas _Internal Affairs_.

Autre image du film :











​


----------



## bompi (21 Mars 2011)

Le personnage de gauche me fait un peu penser à Stephen Chow.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Mars 2011)

Les caractères qui apparaissent en sous-titre sous la capture précédente sont un indice...

Je rajoute un autre indice qui a un rapport (subtil...) avec le titre du film :


----------



## bompi (21 Mars 2011)

On a donc besoin d'un étudiant en Langues-Orientales 
Et en botanique, aussi (jolies couleurs, ces feuilles).

Toutes choses que je ne suis pas et n'ai jamais été :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Mars 2011)

C'est du japonais.

Autre image du film :


----------



## thunderheart (21 Mars 2011)

<hors jeu>
  Ce soir sur Arte, le cultissime "La nuit du chasseur"
  Youpie, bon film 
</hors jeu>


----------



## Pamoi (25 Mars 2011)

une panne ici ? ....

Karaoké Terror (2003) ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Mars 2011)

C'est sympa de venir relancer l'affaire. 

Il ne s'agit pas de _Karaoké Terror_, mais c'est d'une uvre non moins déjantée qu'il s'agit.


Les feuilles que j'avais données comme indice viennent d'un Eucalyptus.


L'indice suivant (non extrait du film) pourrait aider à trouver le réalisateur :


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Mars 2011)

J'ai recoupé tous les indices, aussi rigoureusement que possible... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il me semble qu'il pourrait s'agir d'*Executive Koala (2005) *, de *Minoru Kawasaki*... 

Toujours pas vu ce film... :rateau: Mais ça n'est pas la première fois que j'en entends parler, et je sens qu'il va me falloir combler cette lacune un jour...


----------



## Pamoi (26 Mars 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> C'est sympa de venir relancer l'affaire.
> 
> Il ne *s'agit* pas de _Karaoké Terror_, mais c'est d'une uvre non moins déjantée qu'il *s'agit*.



Je tiens à porter à ton attention que tu nous as gratifié d'une fort disgracieuse répétition

Afin de conserver la grande estime dans laquelle nous te tenons tous  ici, pourrais tu faire preuve de plus de vigilance, à l'avenir, s'il te  plaît ? 






Human-Fly à 04:25 a dit:


> J'ai recoupé tous les indices, aussi rigoureusement que possible...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



t'as vu l'heure ???


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Mars 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> J'ai recoupé tous les indices, aussi rigoureusement que possible...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Méthode d'enquête irréprochable. La moto était une Kawasaki. Les koalas se nourissent de ce que l'on sait... _Executive Koala_ est un film dingue et hilarant.


_La répétition est la plus vigoureuse des formules de rhétorique _disait Napoléon...


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Mars 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Ah, un indice à la Pamoi est caché dans ce post. Saurez vous le trouver ?



Toujours pas trouvé ton indice à la Pamoi... :rateau:
Sinon, les indices à la Cratès, ça n'est pas mal non plus...  




thunderheart a dit:


> <hors jeu>
> Ce soir sur Arte, le cultissime "La nuit du chasseur"
> Youpie, bon film
> </hors jeu>



 Chef d'oeuvre, même, je dirais. 




Pamoi a dit:


> t'as vu l'heure ???



Oui !  




Cratès a dit:


> Méthode d'enquête irréprochable. La moto était une Kawasaki. Les koalas se nourissent de ce que l'on sait... _Executive Koala_ est un film dingue et hilarant.
> 
> 
> (...)


Merci. 

L'eucalyptus m'a fait un instant penser à "*Cure*", pour d'autres raisons...  Autre film à voir, que je conseille à tout le monde, en passant. 




Voici pour vous : ​ 





Film que j'adore, pour plein de raisons... 


​


----------



## Romuald (26 Mars 2011)

L'indice à la Pamoi, donc bien capillotracté, était ici : Un *P*etit indice ?. Petit avec une majuscule, Leslie Caron ayant fait partie de sa troupe.


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Mars 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> L'indice à la Pamoi, donc bien capillotracté, était ici : Un *P*etit indice ?. Petit avec une majuscule, Leslie Caron ayant fait partie de sa troupe.



 Bon, ça doit être encore plus tordu que du Pamoi (avec une majuscule, donc) !... 




Et pour poursuivre : ​ 





 Je crois finalement que je vous l'avais déjà proposé, ce film, mais tant pis... :rateau:


​


----------



## Romuald (26 Mars 2011)

La troupe de Roland Petit, pas celle de Pamoi !


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Mars 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> La troupe de Roland Petit, pas celle de Pamoi !



Ah, punaise, il m'aura fallu du temps... :rateau: Je comprends vite, mais il faut m'expliquer longtemps ! 





Sur l'image précédente, le héros. 



Ici, une coupe de cheveux gratuite... 







​


----------



## thunderheart (26 Mars 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Sur l'image précédente, le héros.



Clint ?


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Mars 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> Clint ?



 Indeed. 

 Bon, ça ne devrait plus durer longtemps...  Et tant mieux, parce que je suis pressé, je vais bientôt sortir... 




La photo qui fait trouver : 







​


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Mars 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Indeed.
> 
> Bon, ça ne devrait plus durer longtemps...  Et tant mieux, parce que je suis pressé, je vais bientôt sortir...
> 
> ...


L'inspecteur Harry et la blonde sur la plage avant une coupe de cheveux 

Que je n'ai pas vu d'ailleurs


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Mars 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> L'inspecteur Harry et la blonde sur la plage avant une coupe de cheveux
> 
> Que je n'ai pas vu d'ailleurs




Hop ! ​ 





 Premier film de la star en tant que réalisateur. 
​ 

 Je repasse dans la nuit vers 1h ou 2h, mais inutile de m'attendre, celui qui gagne prend la main directement.


----------



## thunderheart (26 Mars 2011)

Je serai tenté de dire "Un frisson dans la nuit" 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h00 ----------

Well, en attendant le retour de Human-Fly 
Play Misty for me
  ou
Un frisson dans la nuit

Je propose une nouvelle énigme très bientôt...


----------



## thunderheart (26 Mars 2011)

À vous d'jouer 

Voir la pièce jointe 54032


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Mars 2011)

Stalone sur la photo ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Mars 2011)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Stalone sur la photo ?



Non...


----------



## Pamoi (26 Mars 2011)

film américain ?


----------



## thunderheart (26 Mars 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> film américain ?



Non..


----------



## Pamoi (26 Mars 2011)

ça peut durer longtemps ... 

film européen de l'ouest / de l'est ?
asiatique ?
africain ?


----------



## thunderheart (27 Mars 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> ça peut durer longtemps ...



Je peux donner le titre du film aussi 



Pamoi a dit:


> film européen de l'ouest



Oui :love:


----------



## Pamoi (27 Mars 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> Je peux donner le titre du film aussi



Bah, pas spécialement, ça enlèverait un peu du sel de ce fil, mais une image, pourquoi pas ??  

Edit: Allemand ?


----------



## thunderheart (27 Mars 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Bah, pas spécialement, ça enlèverait un peu du sel de ce fil, mais une image, pourquoi pas ??
> 
> Edit: Allemand ?



et hop pour les matinaux, une image de ce film non germanique ^^
Voir la pièce jointe 54052


----------



## Pamoi (27 Mars 2011)

Ah film français ... ? 

Aucune idée.


----------



## Franck72 (28 Mars 2011)

Film français des années 90 ?

Avec Diefenthal (désolé pour l'orthographe du nom) ?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Mars 2011)

Franck72 a dit:


> Film français des années 90 ?
> Avec Diefenthal (désolé pour l'orthographe du nom) ?



Effectivement, c'est un film français des années 90.
Par contre, ce n'est pas Frédéric Diefenthal.

En espérant que cela devienne plus simple, un petit indice avec cette photo de 2 des 3 acteurs principaux :

Voir la pièce jointe 54192


ps : je suis en déplacement les deux jours prochains, pas sûr de pouvoir suivre le fil 
Bon courage


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Mars 2011)

"Simple Mortel" de Pierre Jolivet.
A noter que l'acteur, Philippe Volter qui était un type adorable, est mort il y a quelques années.


----------



## thunderheart (28 Mars 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> "Simple Mortel" de Pierre Jolivet.
> A noter que l'acteur, Philippe Volter qui était un type adorable, est mort il y a quelques années.



Bingo Fab'Fab 
Il s'agit bien de Simple Mortel, film de Pierre Jolivet de 1991 avec le regretté Philippe Volter, la belle Nathalie Roussel et le touche à tout Christophe Bourseiller.

Excellent film que je me suis repassé les jours derniers, toujours aussi prenant, du début à la fin. Comme quoi il est possible de faire un film fantastique sans une débauche d'effets spéciaux (je n'ai rien contre les effets spéciaux :love: ).

A toi de jouer...


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Mars 2011)

Un facile


----------



## thunderheart (28 Mars 2011)

Se faire prendre la tête :mouais::sleep:

Un rapport avec Predator ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Mars 2011)

Oui.
C'est un film


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Mars 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Un facile



*Creature from the Black Lagoon (1954)*, de *Jack Arnold*?


----------



## bompi (28 Mars 2011)

Là, je dois dire que je suis bluffé


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Mars 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *Creature from the Black Lagoon (1954)*, de *Jack Arnold*?


Exact.
L'un des films du premier age d'or de la 3D-Relief (celui des années 53/54)


----------



## bompi (29 Mars 2011)

Quelle culture. Je suis (sincèrement) admiratif.


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Mars 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Un facile







thunderheart a dit:


> Se faire prendre la tête :mouais::sleep:
> 
> Un rapport avec Predator ?



 Très possible que le design de la créature ait ensuite influencé des productions plus récentes, effectivement. 




bompi a dit:


> Là, je dois dire que je suis bluffé



Fab'Fab avait bien dit que c'était facile ! 




Fab'Fab a dit:


> Exact.
> L'un des films du premier age d'or de la 3D-Relief (celui des années 53/54)





bompi a dit:


> Quelle culture. Je suis (sincèrement) admiratif.



C'est un classique du genre, distribué en France sous le titre * L'étrange Créature du Lac Noir*. 
Film très bien fichu dans l'ensemble, qui trône en bonne place dans ma vidéothèque, et que j'avais moi-même proposé ici il y a quelques années !   On peut voir sur l'image posté par Fab'Fab *le design caractéristique du monstre*, très connu des fans de fantastique.  
Par ailleurs, certaines personnes de ma génération se rappelleront la diffusion de ce film en France, en 1982, dans le cadre de l'émission *la Dernière Séance* !   Film alors diffusé dans une version en relief qui nécessitait de porter *les fameuses lunettes* !!!... :style: :love: Un sacré souvenir !  




Encore plus facile ! 







​


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Mars 2011)

Réalisateur connu, film hyper connu, et deux super stars en tête d'affiche. 

Film dont une parodie fut présentée ici récemment. 










​


----------



## Emmanuel94 (30 Mars 2011)

avec les yeux et Mr Humphrey ?


----------



## Romuald (30 Mars 2011)

Je vois que je ne suis pas le seul amateur de classiques en noir et blanc, et que nous avons un gagnant


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Mars 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Je vois que je ne suis pas le seul amateur de classiques en noir et blanc, et que nous avons un gagnant



 Sauf pour les yeux !... 
 Je pensais que ce serait sans doute toi qui allais trouver, cette fois-ci ! 




Emmanuel94 a dit:


> avec les yeux et Mr Humphrey ?



 Pour les paires d'yeux montrés, non ! 
 Il s'agit respectivement des yeux de *Claude Rains* et de *Paul Henreid*...  

 Mais tant pis, parce que tu as bien identifié le film, malgré tout ! 
 Il s'agit effectivement de *Casablanca (1942)*, de *Michael Curtiz*. 
 Film que j'ai revu récemment avec toujours le même plaisir. 




Pour le fun : 



 



 Bien joué, à toi la main !


----------



## Romuald (30 Mars 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je pensais que ce serait sans doute toi qui allais trouver, cette fois-ci !


Merci du compliment, mérité siffle car j'avais trouvé... Mais il faut aussi laisser jouer les autres.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (30 Mars 2011)

je ne m'attendais pas à avoir la main aussi je pense que je ne vais pas la garder longtemps....


----------



## Emmanuel94 (30 Mars 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Sauf pour les yeux !...
> Je pensais que ce serait sans doute toi qui allais trouver, cette fois-ci !
> 
> 
> ...



je suis un fan des films de cette époque (le grand sommeil, le faucon maltais et key largo...)


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Mars 2011)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> je ne m'attendais pas à avoir la main aussi je pense que je ne vais pas la garder longtemps....



*Le Cercle Rouge (1970)*, de *Jean-Pierre Melville*.  
Excellent film. 




Emmanuel94 a dit:


> je suis un fan des films de cette époque (le grand sommeil, le faucon maltais et key largo...)



Je suis également fan de ces films-là, entre autres choses...


----------



## Emmanuel94 (31 Mars 2011)

zêtes trop forts tous 

un petit clin d'oeil avant de passer la main " Tous coupables, .... tous les hommes"


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Mars 2011)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> zêtes trop forts tous
> 
> un petit clin d'oeil avant de passer la main " Tous coupables, .... tous les hommes"




Merci.  

Bien peu d'innocents, en ce bas monde, je le crains effectivement...  




Voici pour vous : 







​


----------



## bompi (31 Mars 2011)

Charmantes créatures. Connaissant tes goûts, on s'interroger : vont-elles être sacrifiées à la Bête du Gévaudan ou à un descendant misogyne de Gilles de Rais... 

On pourrait penser à Angélique, mais ça me paraît postérieur (je parle de l'année de la réalisation, bien entendu...)


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Mars 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Charmantes créatures. Connaissant tes goûts, on s'interroger : vont-elles être sacrifiées à la Bête du Gévaudan ou à un descendant misogyne de Gilles de Rais...
> 
> On pourrait penser à Angélique, mais ça me paraît postérieur (je parle de l'année de la réalisation, bien entendu...)



Même année de sortie que le premier film de la saga Angélique ! 
Film de kpdp !   

Prochaine image plus tard dans la journée, voire dans la soirée (je poste d'un téléphone)  .

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h23 ----------

[Edith]

Donc, je disais, film de cape et d'épée.  

Outre un film documentaire et deux téléfilms, le film que je vous propose est le dernier long métrage d'un réalisateur français très connu. 




Nouvelle image : 




[/Edith]


----------



## bompi (31 Mars 2011)

Le réalisateur serait Abel Gance et le film, Cyrano et d'Artagnan ?
Avec José Ferrer et l'élégant Jean-Pierre Cassel.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h56 ----------

La brune doit alors être Daliah Lavi, vue en position inconfortable (et sexy en diable) face à Woody A. dans Casino Royale (_groovy baby !!_).


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Mars 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Le réalisateur serait Abel Gance et le film, Cyrano et d'Artagnan ?
> Avec José Ferrer et l'élégant Jean-Pierre Cassel.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h56 ----------
> ...



C'est exactement ça ! 










Bien joué, à toi la main !


----------



## bompi (31 Mars 2011)

En attendant que je dégote un film :


----------



## Emmanuel94 (31 Mars 2011)

mais je n'avais pas vu le commentaire au dessus.... dommage


----------



## bompi (31 Mars 2011)

Hé oui  La délicieuse Daliah Lavi en fâcheuse posture 

Allez, je vous propose un film pas trop dur à trouver : il y en a parmi vous qui l'aurons vu, assurément.


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Avril 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Hé oui  La délicieuse Daliah Lavi en fâcheuse posture
> 
> Allez, je vous propose un film pas trop dur à trouver : il y en a parmi vous qui l'aurons vu, assurément.


Ça sent le fantastique


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Avril 2011)

c'est du Tim Burton ?


----------



## bompi (1 Avril 2011)

Non, mais c'est américain. Néanmoins, contrairement à l'habitude du réalisateur, la première scène ne se déroule pas aux Étazunis.


----------



## Arlequin (1 Avril 2011)

The village ?

c'est un des acteurs principaux, le barbu ?

il a un petit air de robin williams, non ?


----------



## bompi (1 Avril 2011)

Non. Le barbu n'est pas Robin Williams (enfin, pas à ma connaissance ) et, de fait, cette première scène introductive n'a pas de rapport direct avec le reste du film.
Lequel se déroule aux Étazunis, dans une banlieue classique.






L'objet, dont le prolongement est logé dans cette jeune oreille, a une importance certaine dans le film.


----------



## Arlequin (1 Avril 2011)

oui mais non, là tu te trompe de fil 

>>> MQCD 

rapport avec un dictaphone ?


----------



## bompi (1 Avril 2011)

L'histoire se passe dans les années soixante et il s'agit d'une radio. Qu'écoute le jeune homme en douce, pendant les cours.

Évidemment, la radio sera confisquée.

Un autre protagoniste du film, source de tracas pour le personnage principal :


----------



## Pamoi (1 Avril 2011)

ça ressemblerait à   _A Serious Man_ ...

mais les premières images     (pas revu le film depuis quelques temps ...)


----------



## bompi (1 Avril 2011)

C'est bien ça ! 

Je viens de le voir et j'ai beaucoup aimé. Certes je serais plutôt un fan des Coen Bros. mais cette fois-ci je trouve qu'ils ont particulièrement bien soigné leur film. Et ils seraient presque tendres avec leur malheureux héros (qui en bave sérieusement, quand même). 

La première scène se passe du côté de Lvov, en Pologne, et est tournée en yiddish ce qui est assez rare. Elle n'a pas un rapport direct avec le reste du film et conserve toute la drôlerie et l'ironie des deux frangins. Bref, un très grand film, à mon humble avis.


----------



## Pamoi (2 Avril 2011)

Effectivement, j'avais zappé l'introduction .... 


Bien, le nouveau:


----------



## Pamoi (3 Avril 2011)

​


----------



## bompi (3 Avril 2011)

Ça a l'air d'un film étazunien (les gars en prison en orange, ça fait prison étazunienne, non ?)
Années 90, je dirais.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (3 Avril 2011)

Felon ?


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Avril 2011)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Felon ?


Y'a des chances 

Pas vu pas prix


----------



## Pamoi (3 Avril 2011)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Felon ?



Absolument !! 

A toi la main


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Avril 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Absolument !!
> 
> A toi la main


Merci. 

Pas trop difficile je pense :


----------



## Pamoi (4 Avril 2011)

là comme ça vite fait sans réfléchir, L'armée des ombres.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Avril 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> là comme ça vite fait sans réfléchir, L'armée des ombres.


Euh... je préfère quand tu réfléchis. :hein:



Je me doutais que ça ne durerait pas longtemps mais pas à ce point. :rateau:


----------



## Pamoi (4 Avril 2011)

Argh.

Le temps de trouver quelque chose, et je reviens.


----------



## Pamoi (4 Avril 2011)

Allez, léger et facile


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Avril 2011)

Film du genre "Troie" ou "Le choc des Titans" ?


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Avril 2011)

Cléopatre avec Liz Taylor et Richard Burton ?


----------



## Pamoi (4 Avril 2011)

dans le genre, oui, mais plus léger


----------



## bompi (4 Avril 2011)

Ça ressemble fort à un sabre laser, non ? Donc un truc genre Star Wars, un des premiers épisodes (les trucs pas rigolos tournés récemment) ?


----------



## Arlequin (4 Avril 2011)

avec JC au sol, y'a des chances que le Jules soit de la partie, ce qui donne une estimation de l'époque

et avec un sabre laser, c'est plus du léger, c'est de la parodie, non ? 

un petit Mel Brooks peut être ?

edit: nan, me dit pas Astérix aux JO avec Alain Delon en JC , t'aurais pas osé


----------



## Pamoi (4 Avril 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> avec JC au sol, y'a des chances que le Jules soit de la partie, ce qui donne une estimation de l'époque
> 
> et avec un sabre laser, c'est plus du léger, c'est de la parodie, non ?
> 
> ...



Bonne analyse 




Arlequin a dit:


> ... Astérix aux JO avec Alain Delon en JC , t'aurais pas osé



Si !!!


----------



## Arlequin (4 Avril 2011)

il a osé  :affraid: .... autant j'ai adoré Mission Cléopatre, autant là :sleep:

:rateau:

bon, je creuse les archives ... 

voilà voilà, restons de le "léger" :


----------



## Arlequin (5 Avril 2011)

ah ben ça "pète le feu" ici 

une petite pour la journée: 
je ne pense pas repasser avant ce soir ou demain matin (super contrôle fiscal aujourd'hui :sleep


----------



## Arlequin (5 Avril 2011)

hébe je vous inspire 

(contrôle terminé, je respire  ) 


L'histoire se déroule début du siècle passé, en Nouvelle Angleterre

Film sorti fin des années 70


----------



## bompi (5 Avril 2011)

On dirait Charlie et la Chocolaterie, celui avec Gene Wilder


----------



## Arlequin (5 Avril 2011)

bompi a dit:


> On dirait Charlie et la Chocolaterie, celui avec Gene Wilder



que je ne connais pas ... à voir ? 

disons qu'ici c'est un peu moins coloré ... quoique ... 

un "grand" acteur est présent dans ce film

t'ain les indices :rateau:


----------



## Arlequin (6 Avril 2011)

allez, on continue, une autre capture, avec à nouveau Charles Tyner, que vous n'avez pas manqué de reconnaitre dans la première capture  , ainsi que le reste de sa "famille" ... les méchants pas beaux du film


----------



## PoorMonsteR (6 Avril 2011)

Fallait mettre la bestiole on aurait trouvé plus vite. 

J'avoue que je ne m'en souvenais plus du tout.


----------



## Arlequin (6 Avril 2011)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Fallait mettre la bestiole on aurait trouvé plus vite.
> 
> J'avoue que je ne m'en souvenais plus du tout.



c'était la prochaine capture, parce que là je commençais à m'inquiéter 

la référence au "grand" acteur, c'était donc Mickey Rooney

indice "pète le feu" > forcément sans commentaire

pour le fun, voilà la bestiole







et la fiche de Pete's Dragon (Peter et Elliott) 


à vous donc la main, très cher


----------



## bompi (6 Avril 2011)

Jamais vu :rose:


----------



## Arlequin (6 Avril 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Jamais vu :rose:




INADMISSIBLE 

avoir des enfants, ça aide à se remémorer ces vieilles productions familiales :rateau:
là je leur fait découvrir le "cycle" de la Coccinelle !!! que du bonheur :love::love::love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (6 Avril 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Jamais vu :rose:


Je l'ai vu à sa sortie. C'est vieuuuuuuuux. 


Arlequin a dit:


> (...) à vous donc la main, très cher


Merci. 
Mais sans gloire quand même. :rateau:

Je cherche quelque chose et je reviens.

edit/ Un "classique" pas trop difficile à trouver :


----------



## PoorMonsteR (7 Avril 2011)

C'est quand vous voulez.


----------



## Arlequin (7 Avril 2011)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> C'est quand vous voulez.




ah tiens, je me demandais quand tu allais poster ! et en fait je viens de me rendre compte que ton edit d'hier (ajout de la capture), n'a pas pour autant été signalé dans la liste des sujets "suivis" > donc je l'ignorais que tu avais posté :rose:

film muet ? 

un faux air de Simone Mareuil la dame là non ?


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Avril 2011)

*Safety Last !* (1923) ?


----------



## bompi (7 Avril 2011)

En tout cas, Harold Lloyd semble le bon choix.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (7 Avril 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> (...) donc je l'ignorais que tu avais posté :rose: (...)


Ouais pas pratique l'edit pour ça. :hein:


Human-Fly a dit:


> *Safety Last !* (1923) ?


Je me doutais que tu trouverais si tu venais à passer par là. 

Bien joué.


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Avril 2011)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Je me doutais que tu trouverais si tu venais à passer par là.
> 
> Bien joué.



 Merci. 


 Maintenant, une session difficile ! 

 Film pas très connu, réalisateur et acteurs pas très connus non plus... 




Du coup, directement le personnage principal du film (à droite). 




 



 Je repasse dans la soirée, n'hésitez pas à poser des questions ; je tâcherai d'être généreux en images et en indices.


----------



## Romuald (7 Avril 2011)

Harold Lloyd (inratable) + classique, j'ai immédiatement pensé à Safety Last, mais franchement je ne situe pas du tout la scène ! et même en ayant gougueulisé longtemps hier avec le titre, impossible de trouver l'image. Tu l'as sortie d'un DVD perso ?

Ca fait bien 30 ans que je l'ai vu :rose:, me faudrait une chtite piqure de rappel


----------



## PoorMonsteR (7 Avril 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> (...) et même en ayant gougueulisé longtemps hier avec le titre, impossible de trouver l'image. Tu l'as sortie d'un DVD perso ? (...)


Non c'est bien avec _Google_ que je l'ai trouvée (en première page tout en bas). En tapant "Safety Last" ou "Monte là-dessus" on la trouve. Avec _Bing_ aussi d'ailleurs. 

---------

L'acteur a des faux airs de Kevin Spacey. Mais s'il n'est pas trop connu ça ne doit pas être lui. 
Et l'actrice me rappelle quelqu'un mais son nom m'échappe. :hein:

Film américain ?
D'époque genre _Monte-Cristo_ ?


----------



## Romuald (7 Avril 2011)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Non c'est bien avec _Google_ que je l'ai trouvée (en première page tout en bas). En tapant "Safety Last" ou "Monte là-dessus" on la trouve. Avec _Bing_ aussi d'ailleurs.


On ne doit pas avoir le même google . Je viens de le refaire, et nib ! 

Pour lla nouvelle énigme, la photo fait me fait plutôt penser à un truc européen des années 70, et l'allure des acteurs (vétements, favoris) à une histoire, mais pas forcément un réalisateur, anglo-saxonne.


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Avril 2011)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> (...)
> 
> L'acteur a des faux airs de Kevin Spacey. Mais s'il n'est pas trop connu ça ne doit pas être lui.
> Et l'actrice me rappelle quelqu'un mais son nom m'échappe. :hein:
> ...



 Kevin Spacey avait cinq ans quand le film est sorti dans son pays d'origine, le Royaume Uni...  
 Donc ça n'est pas lui ! 




Romuald a dit:


> On ne doit pas avoir le même google . Je viens de le refaire, et nib !
> 
> Pour lla nouvelle énigme, la photo fait me fait plutôt penser à un truc européen des années 70, et l'allure des acteurs (vétements, favoris) à une histoire, mais pas forcément un réalisateur, anglo-saxonne.



 Film britannique sorti en 1964, le réalisateur est britannique aussi. 
 L'histoire se déroule en Angleterre, à une centaine de miles de Londres, à une époque qui semble être le 18ème siècle. 










Pour compenser la difficulté de la session, une autre image directement, et petit résumé de l'intrigue concocté par votre humble serviteur. 








Après quelques mois passés à Londres, un noble accompagné de sa nouvelle épouse rentre chez lui, dans un château situé aux abords d'un petit village. 
Alors qu'il se réjouit de présenter la belle à qui les croisera, il s'étonne de la froideur avec laquelle tout le monde l'accueille, tant au village que parmi ses propres serviteurs... 
D'inquiétantes rumeurs circulent en effet... Alors qu'il était censé se trouver à Londres, à une centaine de miles de là, le noble aurait été vu plusieurs fois au village, où il se serait comporté étrangement, et où il aurait peut-être même commis un viol et un meurtre... 
De plus, la forêt qui borde le château serait hantée par une silhouette féminine... Sorte de spectre ressemblant à s'y méprendre à la première épouse du noble, pourtant décédée quatre ans auparavant... 

Et pour couronner le tout, je précise que ce film n'a pas été produit par la Hammer, qui était justement spécialisée dans les films de ce genre... 
Donc, un film d'épouvante commis par des concurrents...  

Film qui, de mon point de vue, ne mérite d'ailleurs pas sa mauvaise réputation. 
Je suis de tout coeur avec les -rares- cinéphiles qui le défendent.  ​ 
​


----------



## PoorMonsteR (7 Avril 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> On ne doit pas avoir le même google . Je viens de le refaire, et nib ! (...)








_____

Pour le film je ne vois pas du tout.


----------



## Pamoi (7 Avril 2011)

Alors avec tous les éléments fournis par HF, c'est assez simple.
Mais vu qu'on critique toujours les films que je poste, je ne donnerai pas la réponse.
Na !!


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Avril 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Alors avec tous les éléments fournis par HF, c'est assez simple.
> Mais vu qu'on critique toujours les films que je poste, je ne donnerai pas la réponse.
> Na !!



Ah non, pitié, je crains que tu sois indispensable pour terminer cette session dignement... :rateau: 

Pamoi, tu es notre seul espoir !... :king:


----------



## Romuald (7 Avril 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Alors avec tous les éléments fournis par HF, c'est assez simple.
> Mais vu qu'on critique toujours les films que je poste, je ne donnerai pas la réponse.
> Na !!


Fais pas ta précieuse !


----------



## Pamoi (7 Avril 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Ah non, pitié, je crains que tu sois indispensable pour terminer cette session dignement... :rateau:
> 
> Pamoi, tu es notre seul espoir !... :king:


Non, rien à faire. Je tiendrai bon !! 
_Libère donc de la place dans ta messagerie, et on verra pour négocier  
_ 


Romuald a dit:


> Fais pas ta précieuse !


Si. Tu me connais, j'aime bien ça


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Avril 2011)

Si je dis Bambi je risque quoi ?


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Avril 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Non, rien à faire. Je tiendrai bon !!
> _Libère donc de la place dans ta messagerie, et on verra pour négocier
> _
> 
> Si. Tu me connais, j'aime bien ça



Nouvelle image pour la forme, puisque Pamoi sait déjà tout ! :king: 






Une maudite histoire avec un genre de spectre, donc... 
Le genre de truc à tous nous plonger dans le plus noir tourment... 
Sauf Pamoi la Coquette, évidemment ! :king: 

Pour ma messagerie, ça ne va pas être possible dans le très court terme... :rateau: Mais par email c'est quand tu veux ! ​



Allez, Pamoi !... 

Les autres feront ce qu'ils voudront, mais je m'engage à ne pas critiquer le prochain film que tu proposeras.  
Tu peux proposer un film archi-connu , un film totalement inconnu, de l'ultra léger, du super lourd, un film d'auteur avant-gardiste, un gros navet, un documentaire, un film amateur, ou même un obscur porno japonais tout droit sorti des limbes du World Wide Web ! 


Bon, allez, tu t'es bien fait prier, maintenant dis-nous tout !


----------



## Romuald (7 Avril 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Les autres feront ce qu'ils voudront


Y'a interêt  ! Déjà qu'on nous a supprimé les boules rouges©

Sans la liberté de blamer, etc. etc. 
Ou dit autrement 'Si on peut plus déconner, yaka tirer la chasse'


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Avril 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Si je dis Bambi je risque quoi ?



Ben tu ne risques pas de gagner, surtout !... 




Romuald a dit:


> Y'a interêt  ! Déjà qu'on nous a supprimé les boules rouges©
> 
> Sans la liberté de blamer, etc. etc.
> Ou dit autrement 'Si on peut plus déconner, yaka tirer la chasse'



Pamoi, attention !... 
Si ça continue, Romuald risque de te blâmer, de déconner, ou de tirer la chasse !...


----------



## Pamoi (7 Avril 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Pamoi, attention !...
> Si ça continue, Romuald risque de te blâmer, de déconner, ou de tirer la chasse !...



Pffffffff  Je cède sous la menace 

The Black Torment

Jamais vu 
(je ne regarde jamais/pas les films de 1964 )


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Avril 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> (...)
> 
> The Black Torment
> 
> (...)



Exactement !  

Film que j'ai découvert très récemment en DVD ( DVD bradé...  ) et qui fut pour moi une agréable surprise !  
Je le conseille aux amateurs des films de la Hammer, qui retrouveront l'ambiance qu'ils aiment...  Mais les curieux peuvent peut-être y trouver leur compte aussi !... 




Bien joué, à toi la main ! :king:


----------



## Pamoi (8 Avril 2011)

Voici votre punition:


----------



## Pamoi (9 Avril 2011)

​


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Avril 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Image[/IMG]​


Un remake de Subway :mouais:


----------



## thunderheart (9 Avril 2011)

ou d'Orange Mécanique ?


----------



## Pamoi (9 Avril 2011)

Rien de tout ça, pas un remake. 
Film US de 2007, loufoque à souhait.
Acteurs pas très connus (en tous cas de moi), metteur en scène itou.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Avril 2011)

Weirdsville.

Je ne connaissais pas du tout.

J'ai vu des extraits, ça a l'air assez farfelu. 

Pas trop le temps de poster quelque chose, donc si quelqu'un veut prendre la main une fois ma réponse validée par Pamoi. Ou alors vous attendez demain.


----------



## Pamoi (9 Avril 2011)

Je valide bien évidemment, et je propose que nous attendions demain 

_(mais si quelqu'un veut prendre la main entre-temps ...__) _


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Avril 2011)

Pour occuper les impatients  :


----------



## bompi (9 Avril 2011)

Un western ?


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Avril 2011)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Pour occuper les impatients  :


Western manifestement, et donc américain d'après ce que semble être l'époque de sortie... 
Là, comme ça, je situerais la sortie du film vers les années 1940 ou 1950, mais je peux me tromper... 
Film sorti en couleurs (genre Technicolor), ou version colorisée d'un film en noir et Blanc?...  

( En plus, ça me dit quelque chose, mais je n'arrive pas encore à mettre un nom dessus... :rateau: )


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Avril 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Un western ?





Human-Fly a dit:


> Western manifestement, et donc américain d'après ce que semble être l'époque de sortie...
> Là, comme ça, je situerais la sortie du film vers les années 1940 ou 1950, mais je peux me tromper...
> Film sorti en couleurs (genre Technicolor), ou version colorisée d'un film en noir et Blanc?...  (...)


Western américain. Début des années 60.
Il est donné comme "film en couleur" mais j'ai vu certaines images en N&B. 






Film assez particulier dans la filmographie de ce grand réalisateur. Je n'ai donc pas mis le "héros" volontairement.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Avril 2011)

Pas trop de succès apparemment. :rateau:

Voici donc l'acteur manquant qui est l'élément principal du film :


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Avril 2011)

C'est Woody Strode, dans _Sergeant Rutledge_ de John Ford (1960) : http://www.blackclassicmovies.com/Top100_profiles/sergeant_rutledge.html


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Avril 2011)

Exact.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Avril 2011)

En France, il est connu (un peu...) sous le titre _Le Sergent noir_. J'ai un faible pour les westerns, mais le film que je propose n'en est pas un.








​


----------



## bompi (10 Avril 2011)

Film en noir et blanc ? Mais quand même récent ?

Je ne l'ai pas vu mais ça fait penser au Ruban Blanc de Haneke.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Avril 2011)

Film en noir et blanc. Années 60. La capture précédente est l'une des premières images du film. Elle est importante, car c'est une quasi-citation de l'écrivain dont une nouvelle a inspiré le scénario.


----------



## bompi (10 Avril 2011)

*La Solitude du coureur de fond* (en anglois The Loneliness of the Long Distance Runner) de Tony Richardson - 1962 ?

En tout cas, on dirait que c'est britannique.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Avril 2011)

bompi a dit:


> *La Solitude du coureur de fond* (en anglois The Loneliness of the Long Distance Runner) de Tony Richardson - 1962 ?
> 
> En tout cas, on dirait que c'est britannique.



Pas vraiment. Pas du tout même. Je dirais même plus : absolument pas. Ce n'est même pas européen.


----------



## bompi (11 Avril 2011)

Il ne me reste pas tant de continents que ça. Ne cédons pas au découragement...
et attendons patiemment une nouvelle image (la règle tacite du fil étant qu'après une proposition, on ajoute une image).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Avril 2011)

Oui, j'avais bien lu les recommandations de Dos Jones. J'avais juste envie d'être taquin...

L'image suivant est vraiment un indice sérieux (comme la première d'ailleurs) : indice sur le pays (facile) ; indice sur le thème central du film (plus délicat...).


----------



## bompi (11 Avril 2011)

Disons que lorsqu'on ne lit pas le japonais (enfin, je suppute que c'est du japonais : les idéogrammes, c'est de l'hébreu, pour moi) le thème du film n'est pas flagrant.

Dans la mesure où l'on voit un p'tit bonhomme dans la première image, on pourrait penser à Gosses de Tokyo.
Mais Gosses de Tokyo est de 1932, et pas en cinémascope. Et ce ne peut être son _remake_, puisque ce dernier est en couleur et toujours pas en cinémascope. Donc j'exclurais Ozu.

Bon. On va vers Kurosawa (que je ne connais pas beaucoup) ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Avril 2011)

Mais il y a des gens qui lisent le japonais... Je trouve normal de les avantager. L'idéogramme de grande taille est le mot-clé du film. On peut aussi se demander où les Japonais placent des inscriptions de ce type : dojo d'un temple ou voué à un art martial...

Le réalisateur est moins coté que Kurosawa ou Ozu, mais c'est tout de même un grand. Et ce film est l'une de ses réussites. L'auteur qui a inspiré le scénario est une pointure de la littérature japonaise du XXe siècle et on retrouve dans ce film nombre de ses thèmes récurrents.


La capture suivante représente l'un des principaux protagonistes de l'action :









​


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Avril 2011)

Sans aucune certitude, je me demande si ça ne pourrait pas être *Ken (1964)*, de *Kenji Misumi*...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Avril 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Sans aucune certitude, je me demande si ça ne pourrait pas être *Ken (1964)*, de *Kenji Misumi*...



Belle modestie. C'est en effet la bonne réponse. Le film est adapté d'une nouvelle de Mishima.


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Avril 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Belle modestie. C'est en effet la bonne réponse. Le film est adapté d'une nouvelle de Mishima.



Merci. 

Je n'ai pas vu ce film, mais tes images et tes indices m'ont permis les recoupements nécessaires pour trouver.  
*Cette vidéo* donne envie de voir le film. 




 Voici pour vous : 







​


----------



## Pamoi (12 Avril 2011)

La cousine de la coccinelle en vadrouille ??


----------



## Emmanuel94 (12 Avril 2011)

un bon vieux truc du type Hair ou Jesus Christ super star ..... j'adore la coupe du mec


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Avril 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> La cousine de la coccinelle en vadrouille ??





Emmanuel94 a dit:


> un bon vieux truc du type Hair ou Jesus Christ super star ..... j'adore la coupe du mec





 Certes, leurs coupes de cheveux sont intéressantes... 







 Mais ça risque de ne pas suffire à les sauver...






 Indice : il ne s'agit pas des aventures de la coccinelle !  


​


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Avril 2011)

En principe, ça devrait être très facile pour au moins deux d'entre vous...  Bien qu'ils se fassent assez rares en ce moment, malheureusement... :rateau:

 Pas d'acteurs vraiment connus, sauf peut-être une actrice française un peu plus connue que les autres, et encore... :rateau:
 Par contre, le film est très connu, et son réalisateur aussi ! 
 Film considéré comme une sorte de référence en son genre, qui inspira ensuite pas mal d'autres réalisateurs et scénaristes... 




Nouvelle image : 







​


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Avril 2011)

- Mes hommages, Madame. Ne prenez pas froid.

Si l'actrice est française, le réalisateur l'est-il également ?


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Avril 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> - Mes hommages, Madame. Ne prenez pas froid.
> 
> Si l'actrice est française, le réalisateur l'est-il également ?



La dame n'a même pas eu le temps de prendre froid... :rateau:








L'actrice française un peu connue :





​


L'une de vos propositions était tout de même correcte, j'avais oublié de le relever... :rateau: 
Il s'agit bien des années 1970. :style: 

Par ailleurs, le réalisateur est italien, comme le film. 

Bon, là, vous devriez avoir largement plus d'éléments qu'il en faut pour identifier au moins le genre du film ! 
Et sachant que le film lui-même est connu, comme son auteur, tout ça ne devrait logiquement plus tarder...


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Avril 2011)

Bon, ça se confirme, les spécialistes du genre ne sont pas dans les parages en ce moment... :rateau:
 Sinon, le film aurait été identifié dès la première image... 


 Donc, je récapitule...

 Nous sommes donc dans les années 70, en Italie. 
 Jeunes gens à la mode de l'époque, qui écoutent de la musique sur l'une des images (on peut supposer qu'il s'agit par exemple de rock, peut-être de rock psychédélique)... 
 Nous avons un peu de nudité, un peu d'érotisme soft, des morts violentes qui semblent - au moins pour la plupart - liées à l'usage d'armes blanches... Parfois, on trouve l'érotisme soft et les meurtres à l'arme blanche dans la même scène... Quand ce n'est pas carrément dans le même plan... 






 



 Ajoutons que ce film comporte aussi des scènes jouant sur le mystère et teintées de fantastique (une voyante sévit dans le film)... 
 Le tout dans un style assez volontiers baroque... 

 Bon, là, pour le genre, il ne peut y avoir qu'une seule possibilité, nous sommes d'accord?... 
 L'auteur du film que je vous propose est celui qui a lancé le genre au cinéma... Genre qui provient de romans de gare populaires en Italie, dont la couverture est souvent d'une couleur bien spécifique... Qui donne son nom au genre, justement ! 

 Vous y êtes, là?... 

 ( Je repasse dans la soirée).


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Avril 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Bon, ça se confirme, les spécialistes du genre ne sont pas dans les parages en ce moment... :rateau:
> Sinon, le film aurait été identifié dès la première image...
> 
> 
> ...


Le genre c'est le "giallo" romans à la couverture jaune mais si j'ai probablement l'auteur Mario Bava je ne trouve pas le film correspondant&#8230;


----------



## Arlequin (13 Avril 2011)

La Baie Sanglante - _Reazione a catena ?
_


----------



## Pamoi (13 Avril 2011)

Pas d'idée pour le film, moi non plus, mais l'actrice française en question ressemble à Claudine Auger, me semble-t-il ...


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Avril 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Le genre c'est le "giallo" romans à la couverture jaune mais si j'ai probablement l'auteur Mario Bava je ne trouve pas le film correspondant&#8230;




 Tu es sur la bonne voie ! 
 Là, ça ne devrait plus tarder ! 




Nouvelle image : 



 



 Je repasse ce soir, donc. 
 Celui qui trouve prend la main sans attendre de confirmation de ma part.  
 Là, le dénouement est proche... 




[Edith]

J'avais oublié de recharger ma page avant de poster... :rateau:

[/Edith] 






Arlequin a dit:


> La Baie Sanglante - _Reazione a catena ?
> _



   C'est *exactement ça* !  

 Bien joué, à toi la main ! 



Pamoi a dit:


> Pas d'idée pour le film, moi non plus, mais l'actrice française en question ressemble à Claudine Auger, me semble-t-il ...



C'est bien elle !  

Tu brûlais, comme Dos Jones, mais Arlequin vous a doublés l'un et l'autre !


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Avril 2011)

Bon&#8230; rien&#8230;


----------



## Arlequin (13 Avril 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Bon rien




disons que tu m'as plus qu'ouvert la voie ... si tu as un truc sympa sous le coude, je t'en prie


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Avril 2011)

Alors voici




C'est l'acteur principal en arrière plan


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Avril 2011)

Suis-je dans l'erreur si je suppose un film de guerre (ou dans le milieu militaire) US (à cause du camouflage woodland) ?


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Avril 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Suis-je dans l'erreur si je suppose un film de guerre (ou dans le milieu militaire) US (à cause du camouflage woodland) ?


A vrai dire le film mélange plusieurs genres&#8230; 




Film des années 2000 et réalisateur connu&#8230;


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Avril 2011)

Effectivement, je me suis fourvoyé avec l'idée d'un film de genre... 

Réalisateur américain au moins (on peut tourner aux États-Unis ou mettre en scène des Américains sans être soi-même du pays) ?


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Avril 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Effectivement, je me suis fourvoyé avec l'idée d'un film de genre...
> 
> *Réalisateur américain* au moins (on peut tourner aux États-Unis ou mettre en scène des Américains sans être soi-même du pays) ?


En effet 





Une des actrices principales derrière ce cheval qui aura son importance dans la fin du film


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Avril 2011)

Pas inspirés 

Deux de plus alors









Ce film est le dernier d'une série de la part de ce réalisateur et, pas forcément le meilleur, même si le mélange des genres en soi était une idée originale

Je repasse ce soir


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Avril 2011)

Vu que ça vous inspire pas plus que cela

Prenne la main qui veut


----------



## Arlequin (15 Avril 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Vu que ça vous inspire pas plus que cela
> 
> Prenne la main qui veut



ça y est il fait sa vêxée


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Avril 2011)

Pitié, j'ai envie de savoir ! Mais je bloque...


----------



## Romuald (15 Avril 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Vu que ça vous inspire pas plus que cela
> 
> Prenne la main qui veut


En supposant que c'est l'indice de la mort qui tue, 'the Hand', d'Oliver Stone ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Avril 2011)

Film de 1981. Ce n'est apparemment pas la bonne époque ("Film des années 2000"), malheureusement. 

Le réalisateur est-il toujours en vie ?


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Avril 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> En supposant que c'est l'indice de la mort qui tue, 'the Hand', d'Oliver Stone ?


Ben non et c'est pas "Bambi" non plus :mouais:

Que j'aurais du mettre d'ailleurs le fil aurait moins végété 









Film de 2009 si vous voulez savoir


----------



## Romuald (15 Avril 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Ben non et c'est pas "Bambi" non plus&#8230; :mouais:



"Bambi II, il revient et il n'est pas content", alors ? vu le carnage que tu nous montres...


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Avril 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Le réalisateur est-il toujours en vie ?


Oui, il a, au jour d'aujourd'hui, un peu plus de 70 ans&#8230; 




Je pense que l'indice mélange des genres est le plus important pour trouver ce film&#8230; 

Et pour revenir au premier qui vous a leurré&#8230; 




Sur ce le genre principal affectionné par ce réalisateur est à peine dévoilé par moi-même&#8230;


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Avril 2011)

_Survival of the Dead _de George Romero ?


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Avril 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> _Survival of the Dead _de George Romero ?


L'aura fallu le temps 

A toi


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Avril 2011)

Ouf !  Content d'avoir trouvé et j'aime bien Romero en plus.

Très différent, mais pas vraiment dur à trouver pour les cinéphiles (première image du film) :


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Avril 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Ouf !  Content d'avoir trouvé et j'aime bien Romero en plus.
> 
> Très différent, mais pas vraiment dur à trouver pour les cinéphiles (première image du film) :
> 
> Image​


Sur le coup j'ai pensé à 2001 mais c'est pas ça

La guerre du feu non plus

D'autres indices


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Avril 2011)

Le réalisateur est très connu des cinéphiles, mais sans doute pas du grand public. Il est originaire d'un pays lointain. Voici donc une autre image :


----------



## shogun HD (15 Avril 2011)

simbad ? :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Avril 2011)

Non, mais un récit d'un lieu où le monde musulman et le monde chrétien ont été en contact. 

Autre image :


----------



## bompi (15 Avril 2011)

Poitiers ?



Des points de contact, il y en a eu beaucoup et ça a beaucoup varié dans le temps aussi...


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Avril 2011)

"Robin des bois, prince des voleurs" de Kevin Reynolds avec Kevin Costner et Morgan Freeman ?


----------



## 'chon (15 Avril 2011)

Bonsoir, c'est pas du Youssef Chahine ? 
non
ok


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Avril 2011)

Alons, un peu de patience !   Tout le plaisir de l'énigme réside dans le dévoilement progressif...

Cette image vous en dira plus peut-être, car elle contient une référence directe au sujet du film :











Et pour répondre à la dernière hypothèse, ce n'est pas Chahine, effectivement.​


----------



## bompi (15 Avril 2011)

Serait-ce un krak ? Donc, avec Robin des Bois, on n'est pas si loin (Richard était aux Croisades, si je me souviens bien).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Avril 2011)

J'avais sauté la proposition de Dos Jones. Désolé. Ce n'est pas Robin des Bois, même si l'hypothèse d'un lien avec les Croisades semble tentante. Le lieu est encore plus lointain. C'est une terre de légendes... Dont celle de ce château, dont la construction pose vraiment problème à son commanditaire. Où trouve-t-on dans le passé (mais je précise qu'ils n'ont pas disparu de nos jours) de très anciens royaumes chrétiens, bien loin de l'Occident, au contact du monde musulman et luttant pour leur survie ? Quels grands cinéastes ces terres montagneuses ont-elles produits ?

*



*​


----------



## Emmanuel94 (16 Avril 2011)

il s'agissait au Vème siècle du royaume chrétien le plus oriental si mes souvenirs sont bons


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Avril 2011)

La Légende de la forteresse de Souram (1985) Réalisé par Serguei Paradjanov&#8230;






Merci à Emmanuel94 pour sa piste sur l'Arménie&#8230;  Il peut prendre la main si il veut vu que je l'ai eu récemment et pis place aux nouveaux un peu&#8230;


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Avril 2011)

Bien vu à tous les deux. 

Le film relate une légende géorgienne. Mais Paradjanov, né à Tbilissi en Géorgie, était d'origine arménienne et a fini sa vie à Erevan où un musée lui est consacré. C'était aussi un maître de l'art du collage, qui aurait bien sa place aux côtés de Max Ernst.


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Avril 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Bien vu à tous les deux.
> 
> Le film relate une légende géorgienne. Mais Paradjanov, né à Tbilissi en Géorgie, était d'origine arménienne et a fini sa vie à Erevan où un musée lui est consacré. C'était aussi un maître de l'art du collage, qui aurait bien sa place aux côtés de Max Ernst.


_A vaincre sans péril on triomphe sans gloire_

Le petit Emmanuel94 est demandé pour la suite de ce fil


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Avril 2011)

Si Emmanuel94 ne se manifeste pas d'ici demain (Hips ce matin) j'aurais quelque chose sous le coude qui vous donnera encore du film à retordre


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Avril 2011)

Bon&#8230; Emmanuel94 est aux abonnés absents&#8230; je lui ai passé un mail sans réponse à ce jour donc on va continuer avec ce film que l'on m'a fait découvrir hier&#8230;




Le film est en couleur contrairement à cette première image du film&#8230;

Années fin 1990 avec un acteur ayant joué avec un grand&#8230;


----------



## shogun HD (17 Avril 2011)

au pif "american story x"?

je confirme.............


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Avril 2011)

shogun HD a dit:


> au pif "american story x"?
> 
> je confirme.............


Ben alors là chapeau 

Je l'ai pas encore visionné mais je pense que j'aimerais 

A toi la main


----------



## shogun HD (17 Avril 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Ben alors là chapeau
> 
> Je l'ai pas encore visionné mais je pense que j'aimerais
> 
> A toi la main


 


merci Dos Jones 

 pour info je ne l'ai pas vu non plus  et j'aimerais bien le voir aussi 


la suite dans la soirée

édit:...............................


----------



## thunderheart (18 Avril 2011)

Y'a vraiment des pointures sur le fil


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Avril 2011)

shogun HD a dit:


> merci Dos Jones
> 
> pour info je ne l'ai pas vu non plus  et j'aimerais bien le voir aussi
> 
> ...


Un road movie ?


----------



## shogun HD (18 Avril 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> Y'a vraiment des pointures sur le fil


 

ah ouais 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h37 ----------



Dos Jones a dit:


> Un road movie ?


 


oui   une deuxième pour la route .......................et désolé pour le retard


----------



## bompi (18 Avril 2011)

Avec une telle voiture, on comprend que les limites de vitesse soient frustrantes...

À part ça, on dirait bien un film américain, avec la voiture de K2000 :rateau:


----------



## shogun HD (18 Avril 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Avec une telle voiture, on comprend que les limites de vitesse soient frustrantes...
> 
> À part ça, on dirait bien un film américain, avec la voiture de K2000 :rateau:


 


américain effectivement  mais c'est pas la voiture de K2000


----------



## bompi (18 Avril 2011)

Ça se passe sur la fameuse Route 66 ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Avril 2011)

La course à la mort de l'an 2000 ?


----------



## shogun HD (18 Avril 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Ça se passe sur la fameuse Route 66 ?


 


je ne sais pas 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h37 ----------



thunderheart a dit:


> La course à la mort de l'an 2000 ?


 

nan 


edit: et une troisième pour la route ...........................


----------



## bompi (18 Avril 2011)

C'est assez intrigant. Années 80 ?


----------



## shogun HD (19 Avril 2011)

bompi a dit:


> C'est assez intrigant. Années 80 ?


 



voui 


grosse distribution à l'époque ..................... 


le premier qui trouve prend la suite ne m'attendez pas pour la confirmation


----------



## shogun HD (19 Avril 2011)

bon bin je vois que vous sécher grave :mouais:


----------



## Pamoi (19 Avril 2011)

*The Cannonball Run*


----------



## shogun HD (20 Avril 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> *The Cannonball Run*


 

exactement 

à toi la main


----------



## Pamoi (20 Avril 2011)

La suite, facile ...





​


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Avril 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> La suite, facile ...


Le nom de la rose&#8230;


----------



## Pamoi (20 Avril 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Au nom de la rose&#8230;



Mouais .... 

Ce serait bon si on était dans le fil: "c'est à peu près quoi le titre de ce film".

Si tu vois ce que je veux dire


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Avril 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Mouais ....
> 
> Ce serait bon si on était dans le fil: "c'est à peu près quoi le titre de ce film".
> 
> Si tu vois ce que je veux dire


Je viens de corriger


----------



## Pamoi (20 Avril 2011)

Et bien bravo et à toi la main


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Avril 2011)

Continuons dans le facile alors


----------



## thunderheart (20 Avril 2011)

Sans conviction, à chaud et sans Gougoule, Babel ?


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Avril 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> Sans conviction, à chaud et sans Gougoule, Babel ?


Ben non&#8230; 




C'est curieux mais en visualisant cette scène j'ai pensé à un film culte qui pourrait se rapprocher de celui-ci&#8230;


----------



## Pamoi (20 Avril 2011)

Aucune idée

Un film de Klapisch ??


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Avril 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Aucune idée
> 
> Un film de Klapisch ??


Non mais français tout de même 




Ça devrait plus tarder


----------



## thunderheart (20 Avril 2011)

La tête en friche


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Avril 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> La tête en friche


Ben voilà quand tu veux&#8230;  

A toi pour la suite&#8230;


----------



## thunderheart (20 Avril 2011)

Après saturation ces dernières années, depuis quelques films, dont La tête en friche, _Mammuth_ et _Je n'ai rien oublié_... j'ai redécouvert ce grand acteur qu'est Gérard Depardieu.

Je vais essayer de travailler un peu cette après-midi, et de vous trouver pour ce soir une énigme qui tiendra plus que quelques minutes face à la perspicacité des cadors du fil


----------



## thunderheart (20 Avril 2011)

À vous de jouer 
Voir la pièce jointe 56462


----------



## shogun HD (20 Avril 2011)

shining ?


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Avril 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> À vous de jouer


Devine qui vient dîner ce soir ? 

Et c'est pas "Shining"&#8230; y'a pas de papier peint dans la pièce&#8230;


----------



## thunderheart (20 Avril 2011)

Et non, pas Shining, mais je me doutais que l'allusion allait arriver très vite


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Avril 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> Et non, pas Shining, mais je me doutais que l'allusion allait arriver très vite


Et la nouvelle image c'est pour aujourd'hui ou demain 

Une des règles tacites de ce fil c'est de mettre une nouvelle image après toute proposition

Je propose "Bambi II" pour ta peine


----------



## shogun HD (20 Avril 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Je propose "Bambi II" pour ta peine&#8230;


 

 en papier peint pourquoi pas 


édit: amityville ?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Avril 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Et la nouvelle image c'est pour aujourd'hui ou demain
> Une des règles tacites de ce fil c'est de mettre une nouvelle image après toute proposition
> Je propose "Bambi II" pour ta peine



Ok, ok, y vont se calmer les Disney fans :love:
Nouvelle livraison ... à la vôtre 
Voir la pièce jointe 56472


----------



## bompi (20 Avril 2011)

C'est un vrai vieux film américain ?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Avril 2011)

C'est un vrai vieux film, mais pas américain.
Recentrons nos regards sur un état européen


----------



## bompi (20 Avril 2011)

Allemand, et muet ?

Genre Dr. Mabuse (pour situer l'époque) ?


----------



## thunderheart (20 Avril 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Allemand, et muet ?



Pas allemand, mais muet oui.



bompi a dit:


> Genre Dr. Mabuse (pour situer l'époque) ?



Si tu évoques "_Doktor Mabuse, der Spieler_" de Fritz Lang, oui, ça colle à une année près...


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Avril 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> Pas allemand, mais muet oui.
> 
> Si tu évoques "_Doktor Mabuse, der Spieler_" de Fritz Lang, oui, ça colle à une année près...


L'homme invisible

Comme la dernière image que tu aurais du mettre


----------



## thunderheart (21 Avril 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> L'homme invisible
> Comme la dernière image que tu aurais du mettre



Dos Jones Modus Operandi ... une nimage 
Devant la pression médiatique du moment et votre soif de nouveautés, l'image du jour
Voir la pièce jointe 56492


Bon début de journée à toutes et à tous


----------



## bompi (21 Avril 2011)

Pas allemand, pas américain. Vu le côté social, je pensais à du russe (quoique l'absence de bouteille de vodka affaiblisse cette hypothèse).

Mais le fameux cuirassé, c'est 1926...

Bon : film continental ou britannique ?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Avril 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Pas allemand, pas américain. Vu le côté social, je pensais à du russe (quoique l'absence de bouteille de vodka affaiblisse cette hypothèse).
> Mais le fameux cuirassé, c'est 1926...
> Bon : film continental ou britannique ?



Pas russe, mais la dive bouteille a sa place dans le scénario de ce film continental...


----------



## bompi (21 Avril 2011)

Il reste encore quelques dizaines de pays... 

Il est vraiment connu, ce film muet ?


----------



## thunderheart (21 Avril 2011)

Vos regards doivent se porter vers les pays nordiques.

Les amateurs de cinéma fantastique le citent souvent en référence.
Au niveau de l'image et du rythme, il apporta de nombreuses d'innovations visuelles.
Un réalisateur français connu en fit même un remake en 1938.


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Avril 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> Vos regards doivent se porter vers les pays nordiques.
> 
> Les amateurs de cinéma fantastique le citent souvent en référence.
> Au niveau de l'image et du rythme, il apporta de nombreuses d'innovations visuelles.
> Un réalisateur français connu en fit même un remake en 1938.


La Charrette fantôme&#8230; 

Dont Pierre Fresnais fit le remake&#8230; 






Maux d'Edith : Pierre Fresnais était l'acteur du remake de Julien Duvivier&#8230; :rose:


----------



## thunderheart (21 Avril 2011)

Dos Jones

Là je suis bluffé, t'as un truc de reconnaissances d'images ou quoi :love:
Il s'agit donc bien de La charrette fantôme, d'après l'oeuvre de Selma Lagerloff, de et avec Victor Sjöström. Film de 1921, dont Julien Duvivier fit un remake en 38.

Quelques images du film et du réalisateur :
Voir la pièce jointe 56522

Voir la pièce jointe 56532

Voir la pièce jointe 56542


je te passe le relais :mouais::love:


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Avril 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> Dos Jones
> 
> Là je suis bluffé, t'as un truc de reconnaissances d'images ou quoi :love:
> 
> je te passe le relais :mouais::love:


Je sais pas pourquoi mais j'ai pensé film Norvégien au début puis Suédois Google a fait le reste 

Donc voici le suivant :


----------



## Pamoi (21 Avril 2011)

Film américain ?

(Au hasard: jeux de guerre ?)


----------



## thunderheart (21 Avril 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Film américain ?



Ce fut ma première pensée aussi, mais je n'ai pas l'impression de voir des voitures ricaines sur cette photo.


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Avril 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Film américain ?
> 
> (Au hasard: jeux de guerre ?)


Oui années 2000&#8230; Et c'est pas "Jeux de guerre"&#8230;



thunderheart a dit:


> Ce fut ma première pensée aussi, mais je n'ai pas l'impression de voir des voitures ricaines sur cette photo.


Pourtant si&#8230;


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Avril 2011)

Pas inspirés 




Avec l'actrice principale de dos quant à l'acteur principal il doit-être connu par beaucoup ici


----------



## Pamoi (21 Avril 2011)

Crazy For Love ??


----------



## bompi (21 Avril 2011)

En tous cas on reconnaît David Paymer.


----------



## Pamoi (21 Avril 2011)

Et du coup, si on est logique, on subodore Lorraine Bracco ...


----------



## bompi (21 Avril 2011)

Pas sur les images, en tout cas.


----------



## thunderheart (21 Avril 2011)

Drag Me to Hell ?


----------



## 'chon (21 Avril 2011)

Oui 



:rose:


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Avril 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> Drag Me to Hell ?


Et bien voilà&#8230; 

Avec Justin Long le "I am a Mac" des pubs Apple qui a joué dans "Die Hard 4" aussi&#8230; 

Je te renvoie la balle&#8230;


----------



## thunderheart (21 Avril 2011)

A demain pour la suite


----------



## thunderheart (22 Avril 2011)

Bon début de journée 

Voir la pièce jointe 56652


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Avril 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> Bon début de journée
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 56652


Le secret des poignards volants


----------



## Emmanuel94 (22 Avril 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Le secret des poignards volants


 
respect....


----------



## thunderheart (22 Avril 2011)

Allez, une petite pour cette aprème :love:
Voir la pièce jointe 56662


----------



## Pamoi (22 Avril 2011)

....

on en est où, au juste ??


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Avril 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> ....
> 
> on en est où, au juste ??


Ma réponse n'était pas bonne mais je m'en doutais

Ça ressemble à une comédie musicale mais je vois pas trop


----------



## thunderheart (22 Avril 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Ça ressemble à une comédie musicale ...



 Yes


----------



## bompi (22 Avril 2011)

À la première photo, je pensais à Wong Kar-Wai. À la seconde, on serait plus dans l'esprit délirant de Stephen Chow.

Mais c'est sans doute autre chose...


----------



## Emmanuel94 (22 Avril 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Ma réponse n'était pas bonne mais je m'en doutais
> 
> Ça ressemble à une comédie musicale mais je vois pas trop



95 % des films de ce fil je ne les connais même pas ....


----------



## thunderheart (22 Avril 2011)

bompi a dit:


> À la première photo, je pensais à Wong Kar-Wai. À la seconde, on serait plus dans l'esprit délirant de Stephen Chow.
> Mais c'est sans doute autre chose...



Ni l'un, ni l'autre 

Bon appétit
Voir la pièce jointe 56682


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Avril 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> Ni l'un, ni l'autre
> 
> Bon appétit
> Voir la pièce jointe 56682


Vietnamien ou Coréen ?


----------



## thunderheart (22 Avril 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Vietnamien ou Coréen ?



Non, on s'éloigne :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Avril 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> Non, on s'éloigne :love:


J'en reviens donc à Japonais


----------



## thunderheart (22 Avril 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> J'en reviens donc à Japonais



Et non


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Avril 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> Et non


Chinois, Malaisien, etc

Et les images suivantes ainsi que les indices tu les mets quand tu veux 

Je rappelle le principe tacite de ce fil, une proposition = une nouvelle image + indice au besoin

Regarde mes derniers films proposés je me suis toujours conformé à cette règle

Maintenant si ton but c'est de faire tenir le plus longtemps un film sur ce fil libre à toi 

Je vais me désabonner tant que tu y seras alors


----------



## thunderheart (22 Avril 2011)

Je peux te donner aussi tout de suite l'année et le réalisateur 

Je t'ai dit qu'on s'éloignait par rapport à Hong Kong et la Chine, ce qui semble être un indice non ?

Tu écris "Japonais", je réponds "non", il ne me semble pas enfreindre les règles du jeu.

Allez, une image succulente rien que pour toi 
Voir la pièce jointe 56692


----------



## Pamoi (22 Avril 2011)

euh ....

Bon, allez, au hasard:

Perhaps Love ??


----------



## thunderheart (22 Avril 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> euh ....
> 
> Bon, allez, au hasard:
> 
> Perhaps Love ??



 ... une image avec des indices dans mon post précédent. J'espère qu'il va arrêter de râler


----------



## Pamoi (22 Avril 2011)

J'en conclue que ce n'est pas perhaps love ...


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Avril 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> Je peux te donner aussi tout de suite l'année et le réalisateur
> 
> Je t'ai dit qu'on s'éloignait par rapport à Hong Kong et la Chine, ce qui semble être un indice non ?
> 
> ...


Tu pourrais au moins donner la décennie

Quand à l'éloignement par rapport à Hong Kong et la chine je propose  l'Antartique

Tes non-réponses me gonfle

Je reviendrais pour le prochain


----------



## thunderheart (22 Avril 2011)

Purée, c'est toi qui me gonfle 
C'est un jeu et tu te comportes comme un gamin qui veut la chose tout de suite.
Tiens pour toi, c'est La saveur de la pastèque 

T'es content j'espère, à toi la main, mènes le bal, je suis dégouté


----------



## Pamoi (22 Avril 2011)

le lien est naze


----------



## thunderheart (22 Avril 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> le lien est naze



La saveur de la pastèque


----------



## bompi (23 Avril 2011)

Si je puis me permettre une suggestion peu patriotique : les liens vers IMDB sont bien plus efficaces que ceux vers cette [censuré] de AlloCiné.


En suivant le fil, je me disais que ça pouvait être Taïwan (ce ne serait pas une statue de Tchang Kaï-chek ?)

Bon, tu reprends la main, histoire de ne pas rester sur une bouderie ?


----------



## Pamoi (23 Avril 2011)

nan, Cratès n'a qu'à la prendre .... c'est beaucoup plus drôle. En plus il aime tellement ça, nous proposer des énigmes :love:
Il pourra ainsi nous proposer une oeuvre majeure et incontournable d'une metteur en scène dissident génial et injustement méconnu, mis en résidence surveillée par les chinois à Oulan-Bator. Ça traitera d'une truc du genre de l'opression du pouvoir chinois sur les peuplades ouzbèkes dans les années 1830. (Ou , autre possibilité, de l'adaptation tibétaine d'une légende grecque ou de l'holocauste®). En tous cas de quelque chose d'extrêment culturel.
Mais ne nous inquiétons pas. Si nous avons des difficultés à trouver, il nous dira comment organiser notre pensée de manière à résoudre cette magnifique énigme qu'il nous aura proposée.
Merci d'avance pour cette prochaine énigme, très cher Cratès


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Avril 2011)

Non merci bien. Et je trouve dommage de se quereller pour un simple jeu.


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Avril 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Non merci bien. Et je trouve dommage de se quereller pour un simple jeu.


Tout jeu a ses règles et s'y conformer est la moindre des choses&#8230;

Ici, implicitement, c'est pour toute réponse quelle qu'elle soit on ajoute une image ou un indice point barre&#8230;

Pas des réponses genre "non c'est pas ça" ou t'en est loin là" sans ajout d'image ou d'indice&#8230;

Le but est de faire tourner le fil pas de le bloquer&#8230;

Ç'est pas la première fois que je lui ai fait remarquer, là c'était la fois de trop.

Prenne la main qui veut en attendant&#8230;


----------



## bompi (23 Avril 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> <...>
> 
> renne la main qui veut en attendant


Oui, ça redonnera de _l'élan_ au fil...

Ceci étant, les règles (plus ou moins implicites, certes) ci-dessus indiquées sont bien celles usuelles.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Avril 2011)

Recommander que quelqu'un _renne_ la main ou redonne de _l'élan_ quand le plaisir n'y est plus, à quoi ça _cerf_ ? _Daim_ autre côté, "The Show must go on".


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Avril 2011)

Arrêtez de boire et lisez comme il faut&#8230; :love:

Je trouverais dommage que ce fil ne vive plus&#8230; :hein:

Qui propose le suivant ?

J'ai bien un Bambi sous la main&#8230; 

On oublie le différent sur ce&#8230;


----------



## Emmanuel94 (27 Avril 2011)

si cela continue je vous poste un pur film ce soir après le boulot...


----------



## Emmanuel94 (28 Avril 2011)

facile je pense....

"La guerre engendre son cortège d'horreurs...."


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Avril 2011)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> facile je pense....
> 
> "La guerre engendre son cortège d'horreurs...."


Un Sherlock Holmes par référence au "221 Baker Street"

D'ailleurs y'a un film de ce nom serait-cela ? 

Merci d'avoir relancé


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Avril 2011)

L'action est-elle située en France ?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Avril 2011)

_*Les Bons Vivants*_ (ou _*Un grand Seigneur)*_ de Gilles Grangier et Georges Lautner, 1965  ?


----------



## bompi (28 Avril 2011)

L'assassin habite au 221 ?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Avril 2011)

bompi a dit:


> L'assassin habite au 221 ?



Tu es sûr du numéro ? :love:


----------



## Emmanuel94 (28 Avril 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> _*Les Bons Vivants*_ (ou _*Un grand Seigneur)*_ de Gilles Grangier et Georges Lautner, 1965  ?


 
bravo, .... un vrai moment de détente ce film.... je vous le conseille 

à toi la main

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h38 ----------

de ce film sur Dailymotion en recherchant Un Grand Seigneur / Les Bons Vivants

si vous ne l'avez jamais vu c'est à faire...

Sur le numéro : c'est two two one pour un hommage au club one two two.... maison connue à l'époque dans le VIIIème arrondissement

la lanterne est le fil conducteur de ce film qui traite du drâme social engendré par la loi "Marthe Richard..." tout un programme


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Avril 2011)

L'allusion en forme de clin d'oeil au 122 Rue de Provence m'avait échappé...


----------



## Emmanuel94 (28 Avril 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> L'allusion en forme de clin d'oeil au 122 Rue de Provence m'avait échappé...


 
"Madame se meurt...

" Non, Madame est morte

ou encore dérrière le Président du Tribunal la devise "Dura Lex"

à mon sens au niveau des Tontons Fllingueurs

La distribution est aussi assez exceptionnelle.


----------



## thunderheart (28 Avril 2011)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> à mon sens au niveau des Tontons Fllingueurs
> La distribution est aussi assez exceptionnelle.



Vraiment très drôle.
Je le conseille vivement à tous les amateurs de poilade 

Comme tu es nouveau sur le fil et que tu dois avoir d'autres énigmes en stock, je te propose de garder la main. OK ?


----------



## Emmanuel94 (29 Avril 2011)

pour demain matin


----------



## Emmanuel94 (29 Avril 2011)

Ce n'est pas tout à fait sérieux.... quelques phrases cultes et une grande distribution


----------



## thunderheart (29 Avril 2011)

Film français ? On dirait la silhouette de François Morel sur la droite...


----------



## Emmanuel94 (29 Avril 2011)

l'action se situe dans le sud est de la France,


----------



## Emmanuel94 (29 Avril 2011)

cela permet de mieux situer l'époque..... 

le héros dans le film s'appelle Allard


----------



## thunderheart (29 Avril 2011)

Peut-être un film inspiré du personnage de comics Kent Allard, aka The Shadow ?


----------



## Emmanuel94 (29 Avril 2011)

un autre indice :

"C'est pas un pédé mon chat"

 il y a une kyrielle d'acteurs très connus, et le ton du film est très léger

et le Héros du film conduit une mercedes noire customisée


----------



## Romuald (29 Avril 2011)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> un autre indice :
> 
> "C'est pas un pédé mon chat"


C'est pas un indice, c'est quasiment la réponse


----------



## Emmanuel94 (29 Avril 2011)

avec "Marie Odile tu suces ?"

là c'est Gavaaage


----------



## bompi (29 Avril 2011)

Avec ça, c'est effectivement facile à trouver.
Reste que je n'ai jamais vu ce film ni même entendu parler de lui.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (30 Avril 2011)

avec cela.... i n' y manque que Patrick Sébastien si si .... qui a un des rôles les plus importants


----------



## Emmanuel94 (2 Mai 2011)

c'est dommage, qui veut la main ?


----------



## bompi (2 Mai 2011)

Je me dévoue.
Apparemment, c'est ça.

Si j'ai bon, je vous propose quelque chose.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (3 Mai 2011)

ce n'est pas le meilleur des films, mais à mon sens une bonne comédie, les dialogues et les situations sont travaillées, 

à toi la main


----------



## bompi (3 Mai 2011)

C'est parti. Je vais la faire à la DJ avec des photos suivant la chronologie des scènes. Les personnages principaux arrivant vite, ça ne devrait pas traîner.

Une première photo pour situer l'époque et le pays...


----------



## Arlequin (3 Mai 2011)

hello

époque des tontons ?


----------



## bompi (3 Mai 2011)

La décennie précédente, mais on retrouve des acteurs et autres (...) en commun


----------



## Arlequin (3 Mai 2011)

bompi a dit:


> La décennie précédente, mais on retrouve des acteurs et autres (...) en commun



dont ventura ?


----------



## bompi (3 Mai 2011)

Justement, le voilà ! [je reste tout à fait dans ma chronologie &#8211; le premier de ces messieurs est connu aussi]


----------



## Arlequin (3 Mai 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Justement, le voilà ! [je reste tout à fait dans ma chronologie &#8211; le premier de ces messieurs est connu aussi]



francis blanche ? (ai du mal à voir)

Gaumont, c'était juste pour le pays et l'époque  ? ou ils ont distribué ce film ?

Une idée en passant: "Le rouge est mis" avec Gabin ? (auquel cas le premier acteur serait plutôt Paul Frankeur et non Francis Blanche)


----------



## bompi (3 Mai 2011)

Bien joué, mon gars !

"Le rouge est mis" de Gilles Grangier, honnête réalisateur. 
Car c'est bien Paul Frankeur (acteur que j'aime bien et notamment dans le magnifique "Touchez pas au grisbi").


----------



## bompi (3 Mai 2011)

C'est dommage, j'avais encore une trentaine d'images  
Dont une, évidemment, avec une actrice de la Comédie Française récemment décédée (et alors fort attachante).


----------



## Arlequin (4 Mai 2011)

très belle femme, grandiose actrice en effet

et également moins attachante dans ses dernières prestations 

suis un peu à la bourre question boulot, je ne pourrai donc pas suivre le fil comme il se doit

si qqun a de quoi faire tourner, je cède la main bien volontiers

bonne journée à tous


----------



## Pamoi (14 Mai 2011)

Bon, allez, relançage ....


----------



## thunderheart (14 Mai 2011)

Comme un air de Jean-Paul Rouve, ou pas ?


----------



## Pamoi (14 Mai 2011)

Absolument, l'actrice étant aussi facilement reconnaissable 

Autre image:


----------



## thunderheart (14 Mai 2011)

Peut-être "Sans arme, ni haine, ni violence"


----------



## Pamoi (14 Mai 2011)

Non, pas de bandits là-dedans


----------



## Emmanuel94 (16 Mai 2011)

merci d'avoir réactivé ce fil


----------



## Pamoi (16 Mai 2011)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> *la Très très grande entreprise ?*



Non, mais film français, évidemment 

Un histoire de WE à la campagne, entre autres

Une autre image, les 2 héros vus de 3/4 de dos


----------



## thunderheart (16 Mai 2011)

Bon pour résumer, il y a JP Rouve, C Courau et JF Berléand.


----------



## Pamoi (16 Mai 2011)

Bah oui, mais pas qu'eux

Le réalisateur joue dans son film.


----------



## Arlequin (16 Mai 2011)

et avec guillaume canet, ça devrait plus trainer 

_les gens m'appellent _....


----------



## Pamoi (16 Mai 2011)

Ah effectivement, G. Canet joue dans ce film ... 








ça devient facile, là, si par là-dessus on ajoute la remarque de l'excellent Arlequin ...


----------



## Lastrada (16 Mai 2011)

Mon idole.









I don't wanna... I don't think so....
​


----------



## Pamoi (16 Mai 2011)

Bravo, a toi la main


----------



## Lastrada (17 Mai 2011)

Quelques infos, c'est un film anglais américain :rose: de 1992, d'un réalisateur indépendant.

Et là c'est une scène dans laquelle les personnages dansent sur un de mes titres préférés de Sonic Youth.







Edit :Je reposte la première puisque Mobile Me n'est même pas foutu d'heberger une photo correctement.




​


----------



## thunderheart (17 Mai 2011)

T'aurais pas oublié quelque chose ? 

Edit : sorry, les images mettent du temps à s'afficher depuis hier, chez moi ou ici au boulot :love:


----------



## Arlequin (17 Mai 2011)

serait ce Elina Löwensohn dansant sur Kool Thing ?


----------



## Lastrada (17 Mai 2011)

J'en ai bien peur


----------



## Arlequin (17 Mai 2011)

pour les yeux ... et les oreilles 

[YOUTUBE]q2Yy221HYps[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lastrada (17 Mai 2011)

:soupir:


Simple Men de Hal Hartley. Bravo  !


----------



## Arlequin (17 Mai 2011)

allez, hop, assez facile je pense

http://www.swysen.be/mcg/170501.jpg


----------



## Lastrada (17 Mai 2011)

Farinelli ?


----------



## Arlequin (17 Mai 2011)

de fait 

changement de service ....


----------



## Lastrada (17 Mai 2011)

Go :


----------



## Arlequin (17 Mai 2011)

un "vieux" noiret

intéressant 

années 60 ?


----------



## Lastrada (17 Mai 2011)

Plus récent ! (1er Choc pétrolier)


----------



## Arlequin (17 Mai 2011)

époque de la grande bouffe donc


----------



## Lastrada (17 Mai 2011)

Oui



.


----------



## Arlequin (17 Mai 2011)

Par élimination, et film que je ne connais pas, ce devrait être "Les Gaspards" de P.Tchiernia


----------



## Lastrada (17 Mai 2011)

Twingo !  C'est bien ça !


----------



## Lastrada (17 Mai 2011)

Qui reprend le flamby ?


----------



## bompi (17 Mai 2011)

C'est à Arlequin de prendre la main.


----------



## Lastrada (17 Mai 2011)

Arlequin : parloir !


----------



## Pamoi (18 Mai 2011)

On va mettre un truc (facile), ça va le faire venir. 

Une fois qu'il sera là, on le choppe !! 

Allez, le truc facile:





​


----------



## Lastrada (18 Mai 2011)

V for vendetta.


----------



## Pamoi (18 Mai 2011)

Ah ben voilà .... c'est loupé !!! 

Il va plus venir maintenant ... 

A toi re-la main


----------



## Lastrada (18 Mai 2011)




----------



## Arlequin (18 Mai 2011)

ça va ça va j'arriiiiiiiiiiiive :rose:

y'a des gens qui bossent quand même hein 

où je sais pas, mais y parait :rateau:

film français ?


----------



## Lastrada (18 Mai 2011)

Nope.



.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (18 Mai 2011)

que c'est un film américain, 

je penche pour un Hitchcock des 40 '  type la cinquième colonne ?


----------



## Lastrada (18 Mai 2011)

Ce film est sorti à la fin de la décennie suivante.


----------



## bompi (18 Mai 2011)

Britannique ? Genre d'un couple de réalisateurs ?


----------



## Lastrada (18 Mai 2011)

Non plus !


----------



## Emmanuel94 (18 Mai 2011)

*Les Fraises sauvages* (_Smultronstället_) ?

c'est un peu vieux je l'ai vu sur FR3 dans les 80's


----------



## Lastrada (18 Mai 2011)

C'est ça. Peux expliquer ce qui t'a mis sur la voie ?


----------



## Emmanuel94 (18 Mai 2011)

je ne me rappelle plus exactement ... mais il me semble que cela commence par ce voyage en voiture....
et puis des 40-50 je ne connais pas beaucoup de films qui ne soient ni anglais, ni américain ni français.... à part le ciné Suédois.
Enfin c'est un, à mon avis, chef d'oeuvre, je trouve que beaucoup de films vieillissent mal mais pas ceux d'Ingmar.... 

je poste dans quelques instants


----------



## Emmanuel94 (18 Mai 2011)

quelques photos d'un des rôles secondaires principaux


----------



## bompi (18 Mai 2011)

Serait-ce Frances McDormand jeune ?


----------



## Emmanuel94 (18 Mai 2011)

oui c'est elle

avec cela t'as presque trouvé


----------



## Pamoi (18 Mai 2011)

Je pensais la même chose.

Arizona Junior, peut-être ?? (pas vu depuis longtemps)


----------



## Lastrada (18 Mai 2011)

Blood Simple ? Mississippi Burning ?


----------



## Emmanuel94 (18 Mai 2011)

L'action se déroule en juin 1964, à Jessup County, Mississippi. 
Au cours de ce que l'on a appelé « l'été de la liberté », en 1964, des milliers de jeunes se rendent dans le Sud alors ségrégationniste pour aider les Noirs à s'inscrire sur les listes électorales. Parmi eux, James Chaney, un jeune Noir de 21 ans accompagné de deux jeunes juifs new-yorkais, Michael Schwerner, 24 ans, et Andrew Goodman, 20 ans. Les trois militants pour les droits civiques organisent une réunion dans une église de Philadelphia afin d'y inciter les noirs à se prévaloir de leurs droits civiques (à cette époque, seulement 5 % des noirs étaient alors inscrits). 
En juin 1964, les trois militants disparaissent mystérieusement alors qu'ils étaient de passage à Jessup County dans le Mississipi. 
Le FBI (police fédérale) dépêche alors sur place deux agents pour retrouver les corps. Deux fédéraux, personnages antinomiques, Rupert Anderson (Gene Hackman), le vieux flic, et Alan Ward (Willem Daffoe), seulement 3 ans d'expérience, sont en charge de l'enquête. Le film est traité sous l'angle de vision de chacun des deux policiers aux méthodes antagonistes. 
Anderson qui est originaire d'une petite ville du Sud fait preuve de souplesse vis-à-vis des réactions des habitants de la bourgade où les noirs sont traités comme des moins que rien. Ward, venu du Nord, impétueux et respectueux des procédures d'investigations, ne tarde pas à comprendre l'horreur des coutumes de la région : peu de temps après avoir interrogé en public un jeune témoin noir, celui-ci est violement battu. 
On se retrouve dans un monde où règne la terreur menée par un groupuscule de membres du Ku Klux Klan, une organisation raciste prônant la suprématie blanche. La violence, attisée par le Klan, règne dans la bourgade : des églises et des maisons sont brûlées, un homme est lynché. 
Malgré leurs techniques différentes, Ward et Anderson sont prêts à tout pour découvrir l'effroyable vérité et faire appliquer la loi. Ward fait appel à d'importants moyens en hommes et organise des fouilles intensives. 
Les agents soupçonnent le shérif Stuckey et son adjoint Pell d'être les incendiaires, mais celui-ci est couvert par sa femme. Celle-ci, écurée par tous ces évènements et les agissements du KKK, se résout finalement à parler et révèle à Anderson l'endroit où se trouvent les corps des trois disparus. Les corps criblés de balles, sont finalement retrouvés dans une retenue d'eau, 44 jours après leur assassinat. Le maire commence alors à paniquer et donne des indications au FBI qui débouchent sur l'arrestation des coupables : Swilley, Cowens, Bailey, Stuckey et Pell. 
Arrêtés sous un prétexte futile par la police locale (infiltrée par le KKK) le 21 juin 1964, les trois militants avaient été relâchés en pleine nuit avant de tomber dans une embuscade organisée par des membres du Ku Klux Klan cagoulés, sur la route de Philadelphia. Les trois jeunes hommes furent sauvagement lynchés et abattus par balles. 
Après ces meurtres, près d'une vingtaine de membres du Klan, dont Edgar Ray Killen, furent interpellés. La Cour Suprême des Etats-Unis du alors statuer pour que le tribunal se saisisse du dossier. Sept personnes furent finalement condamnées en 1967 à des peines de prison, n'excédant pas six ans, pour « violation des droits civiques » des trois victimes. En effet, les jurés, composés de « petits blancs du Sud », étaient plutôt des sympathisants du Klan, les peines furent donc clémentes. Killen fut jugé mais acquitté car une des membres du jury refusa de le condamner du fait qu'il soit pasteur et qu'elle ne souhaitait pas condamner un serviteur de Dieu. Killen, alors employé de scierie était, en effet, pasteur baptiste à ses heures perdues. 
Alan Parker offre, sur trame d'enquête policière, un film sans concession sur le Klan, sa loi du silence, son omnipotence, ses pressions et son enrôlement des petites gens d'un Sud raciste. Le film reçut un oscar en 1988 pour la meilleure photographie. 

Cette affaire fut relancée en 1998 lorsque l'un des condamnés de 1967 mit en cause Edgar Ray Killen, permettant de rouvrir le dossier. Ce n'est donc que 41 ans après les faits, et grâce à la mobilisation d'associations antiracistes, que fut possible l'ouverture de ce nouveau procès, dans un Etat très conservateur où les blocages locaux sont forts. 
*Procès d'Edgar Ray Killen*

*Mercredi 15 juin 2005 :*

Ouverture à Philadelphia du procès d'Edgar Ray Killen, âgé de 80 ans, ancien responsable du Ku Klux Klan, soupçonné d avoir organisé l assassinat des trois jeunes militants dans le Mississippi en juin 1964. 
Killen avait déjà été jugé lors du premier procès, mais il avait été acquitté. Depuis, il y a eu quelques tentatives pour conduire en justice des responsables du Ku Klux Klan, sans succès, tant les pressions locales sont fortes. D'ailleurs, la plupart des jurés tirés au sort pour se second procès se sont défilés en prétextant des excuses professionnelles. Ils auraient subi des intimidations. 
De plus, il a fallu requalifier le chef d'accusation, un criminel ne pouvant être jugé deux fois pour le même crime aux Etats-Unis. En effet, dans le droit pénal des États-Unis, qui a pour fondement la Constitution des États-Unis, le cinquième amendement établit le principe de « l'autorité de la chose jugée », qui fait qu'un accusé ne peut être jugé plus d'une fois pour le même délit par les mêmes autorités. 
La première fois, le jugement s'est fait sur une « participation à des disparitions ». Lors de ce second procès, Killen comparaissait pour assassinat. 
_En France, la notion de prescription criminelle aurait pu être invoquée. La prescription criminelle correspond à la durée au cours de laquelle les poursuites doivent être menées à bien, le délai expiré (3 ans les contraventions, 5 ans les délits, 10 ans les crimes), il n est plus possible de poursuivre l auteur d un crime, il est alors exempt de toute condamnation._ 
Le jury de ce second procès était composé de quatre noirs et treize blancs. Le procureur, Mark Duncan, a demandé aux jurés de ne pas tenir compte du fait que l'accusé soit occasionnellement pasteur : « Nous sommes tous pécheurs, n'est-ce pas? Certains pires que d'autres », a-t-il déclaré. Il leur a également demandé de ne pas tenir compte de l'âge de l'accusé et du fait qu'il se déplace en chaise roulante. Killen ayant besoin d'un appareil d'aide respiratoire, la défense a mis en avant sa santé fragile pour accélérer les témoignages. 
L avocat de l'accusé, Mitch Moran, a reconnu que son client fut membre du KKK, mais que cela n'était pas le sujet du procès. Pendant 41 ans, Killen a ainsi vécu tranquillement à quelques kilomètres du lieu du crime. Celui-ci a affirmé ne rien regretter, il n'a exprimé aucun remords et a choisi de plaider non coupable, risquant ainsi la peine de mort. 
L'accusation a affirmé que Killen avait orchestré les meurtres. Cependant, les hommes qui ont assassiné les militants n'étant aujourd'hui plus en vie et la plupart des témoins de cette affaire étant décédés, les membres du jury ont dû essentiellement se contenter de témoignages posthumes pour se forger une opinion sur la culpabilité de l'accusé. De plus, Killen avait un alibi : le soir où a eu lieu l'embuscade sur la route de Philadelphia, celui-ci se trouvait dans une maison de pompes funèbres, ce qu'a confirmé l'ancien maire de la bourgade. Celui-ci a ajouté que le Klan avait malgré tout « fait de bonnes choses » en aidant les familles blanches dans le besoin. 
Au cours du procès, Killen a du être hospitalisé après avoir eu un malaise lors du témoignage de Rita Bender, la veuve de Michael Schwerner, un des jeunes gens assassinés en 1964. Le procès s est tout de même poursuivi en l'absence de l'accusé. 


*Jeudi 23 juin 2005 :*

Condamnation d'Edgar Ray Killen à trois fois vingt ans de réclusion (60 ans) pour l'assassinat, en 1964, des trois militants des droits civiques au Mississippi. Il a été reconnu coupable de « meurtres sans préméditation » à l'encontre des trois jeunes militants. L'accusation n'a pas réussit à convaincre les jurés qu'Edgar Ray Killen avait donné l'ordre de tuer. Non reconnu coupable d assassinat prémédité, il échappe à la peine de mort. 
Il bénéficiera des mesures d'isolement prévues pour les détenus qui s'exposent à d'importants risques de représailles. L'avocat de la défense, James McIntyre, a déclaré que le jury est parvenu à un « compromis » sans reconnaître l'assassinat parce qu' « Il n'y avait pas de preuve pour meurtres avec préméditation ». Il a annoncé que son client allait faire appel. Killen est donc le premier et seul condamné pour meurtre dans cette affaire qui a bouleversé l'Amérique et a inspiré le film Mississippi Burning. 
Avec la condamnation d'un homme de 80 ans, c'est la rupture avec un certain Sud que le procès a consacré, un Sud qui tentait jusqu'à ces dernières années d'effacer son passé ségrégationniste. Depuis 1989, la justice répare les « négligences » des années 1960. 22 procédures ont ainsi été rouvertes en Louisine, en Alabama, en Floride et au Mississippi. 
L'Etat du Mississippi où l'esclavage et la ségrégation ont été importants et violents, a été avec l'Alabama, le cur du Klan et le plus résistant à l'instauration de droits civils pour les Noirs. Le droit a permis une certaine évolution grâce aux lois sanctionnant les actes racistes. En revanche, les mentalités évoluent lentement, surtout dans les campagnes. Ainsi les structures sociales ont peu changées : les grands propriétaires terriens sont toujours blancs et les ouvriers, sous leurs ordres, noirs. 
Depuis la fin des années soixante, la surveillance policière et judiciaire a porté atteinte au KKK qui est aujourd'hui explosé en petits groupes. Il s'agit désormais de groupuscules extrêmement divisés et composés de blancs pauvres. Aujourd'hui l'extrême droite américaine se compose de groupes, souvent paramilitaires, qui reprennent des thématiques nazies. Ils mènent parfois des actions violentes, comme l'attentat sanglant d'Oklahoma city en 1995. Le Klan fait parti de l'Histoire des Etats-Unis, les cagoules continuant à hanter la mémoire collective. 
Parallèlement à cette affaire, le Sénat américain s'est officiellement « excusé », lundi 13 juin 2005, d'avoir renoncé à interdire explicitement les lynchages, crimes racistes qui ont fait quelque 4750 morts, pour les trois quarts des Noirs, entre 1881 et 1964. Le nombre des victimes pourrait même être estimé à environ 10 000 morts si on prenait en compte les victimes anonymes d'avant 1881. A l'image des complices de Killen, moins de 1% des responsables de lynchages ont été condamnés, selon une association ayant milité pour les excuses sénatoriales. 
Le porte parole de la Maison Blanche a déclaré que « C'est un sombre et terrible chapitre de notre histoire », il a également souligné que dans la matinée le président George W. Bush avait expliqué à cinq chefs d'Etat étrangers reçus à la Maison Blanche : « nous travaillons à progresser au-delà de la part d'ombre de notre propre histoire ». La sénatrice de Louisiane, Mary Landrieu, une démocrate, a déclaré, quant à elle : « Le Sénat a trahi ces Américains, si nous voulons vraiment avancer, il faut reconnaître cet échec et en tirer un enseignement ».


----------



## Lastrada (18 Mai 2011)




----------



## Emmanuel94 (19 Mai 2011)

intimiste qui est axé sur l'introspcetion des personnages.

Le pitch : planète Zortron en 2360,( Kin Cho (le personnage en photo)), les Zortros (habitants de Zortron) ont colonisé la Terre et réduit en esclavage l'ensemble des terriens qui ont été déporté sur Zortron afin de travailler dans des mines de Platrium.

(à vous d'écrire la suite)


----------



## thunderheart (19 Mai 2011)

Ghostbuster, version asiatique ?


----------



## Emmanuel94 (19 Mai 2011)

c'est un film japonais ?


----------



## Lastrada (19 Mai 2011)

Non !


----------



## Arlequin (19 Mai 2011)

là t'as intérêt de mettre une nouvelle capture et qques explications sinon ça va chauffer pour ton matricule 

"chérie j'ai fait péter la centrale" ? :rateau:

film asiatique ou seulement l'acteur ci dessus ?


----------



## Lastrada (19 Mai 2011)

Ce n'est pas un film asiatique. Pas plus que l'acteur ci-dessus.

Désolé, mais je rentre seulement maintenant. (Y'en a qui bossent).







C'est un film américain.

​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h09 ----------

Tiens comme je suis bon comme du bon pain, je vous en colle une de plus. Si après ça vous ne  trouvez pas....






---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h14 ----------

Au final, c'est l'histoire de mecs qui croient en leur potentiel.


----------



## Lastrada (20 Mai 2011)

Je reposte les images, étant donné que MobileMe ne les affiche plus


----------



## thunderheart (20 Mai 2011)

Au hasard, The Warriors ?


----------



## Emmanuel94 (20 Mai 2011)

mais les costumes sont splendides :love:


----------



## Lastrada (20 Mai 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> Au hasard, The Warriors ?




Non, Non, Non.



Emmanuel94 a dit:


> mais les costumes sont splendides :love:



Oui, hein ?










​


----------



## Emmanuel94 (20 Mai 2011)

c'est le coup du fakir avec les fourchettes....


----------



## bompi (20 Mai 2011)

Lui, je pense que c'est Hank Azaria.

Edith : _Toasted !!_


----------



## Lastrada (20 Mai 2011)

Bravo ! C'est un de mes films préférés !


----------



## thunderheart (20 Mai 2011)

Bompi a trouvé je pense. Il ne va pas tarder à nous donner la solution :love:


----------



## Lastrada (20 Mai 2011)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> *Mistery Men ?*
> c'est le coup du fakir avec les fourchettes....





Lastrada a dit:


> Bravo ! C'est un de mes films préférés !





thunderheart a dit:


> Bompi a trouvé je pense. Il ne va pas tarder à nous donner la solution :love:



Emmanuel94 a trouvé : c'est Mistery Men. Faut tout lire, mon gars.


----------



## thunderheart (20 Mai 2011)

Oups sorry, j'avais pas lu le titre, mea culpa mon gars


----------



## Arlequin (20 Mai 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> Oups sorry, j'avais pas lu le titre, mea culpa mon gars



c'est la spécialité d'emmanuel94, de commencer ses posts par le titre :rateau:

me fais souvent avoir :rose:


----------



## Lastrada (20 Mai 2011)

Emmanuel94, tu nous ponds un truc soumets un film à notre sagacité  ?


----------



## Arlequin (20 Mai 2011)

allez, hop, en attendant

avec l'acteur et son insigne, ça devrait google-iser rapidos


----------



## Lastrada (20 Mai 2011)

The Black Hole donc.


----------



## Arlequin (20 Mai 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> The Black Hole donc.



ouaips, avec également un Maximillian Schell méconnaissable

J'ai adoré ce film étant gamin, très en dehors des Disney que je regardais alors 

Coté noir (forcément) et sombre, dans le genre de 20.000 lieues sous les mers

:soupir:


----------



## Emmanuel94 (20 Mai 2011)

indice : ce n'est pas un sofitel.... 

bonne chance


----------



## bompi (20 Mai 2011)

Là, cette fois-ci, c'est le film de Pierre Jolivet, La très très grande entreprise.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (20 Mai 2011)

c'est pas un grand film... mais il y avait qques trucs sympas


----------



## bompi (20 Mai 2011)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> c'est pas un grand film... mais il y avait qques trucs sympas


Comme souvent avec Jolivet : c'est un peu bancal mais bien sympa.

Accordez-moi un peu de temps et hop ! je vous poste un film.


----------



## bompi (20 Mai 2011)

C'est parti.


----------



## Lastrada (20 Mai 2011)

Mission: Impossible II  ?

C'est un peu gros mais je tente quand même


----------



## bompi (20 Mai 2011)

_Right !_ Bien vu.


----------



## Lastrada (20 Mai 2011)




----------



## Emmanuel94 (20 Mai 2011)

Les Grandes Espérances (Great Expectations), de David Lean ?


----------



## Lastrada (20 Mai 2011)




----------



## bompi (21 Mai 2011)

Le monsieur ressemble furieusement à Marcel Herrand en Lacenaire, dans les *Enfants du Paradis*, de Marcel Carné.
Sauf qu'il lui manque une moustache. Flûte !

Ce serait un autre film en costume, façon Monte Cristo, alors ?


----------



## Lastrada (21 Mai 2011)

Ce n'est pas le bon film.


----------



## Lastrada (21 Mai 2011)

Human Fly-dans-un-coup-de-boule a dit:


> Boum !  Je ne suis pas libre ce week-end, c'est pour ça que je ne poste pas, mais je repasserai peut-être à partir de lundi.



Non !



Human Fly-sur-mon-profil a dit:


> Portnawak, mon commentaire de coup de boule...  Il s'agit de la version de 1943, pas de celle de 1962, évidemment...



Oui !


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Mai 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Non !
> 
> 
> 
> Oui !



Donc, j'ai gagné?... :rateau:
Mince, moi qui avais fait exprès de ne pas poster ici ... 




Bon, allez hop ! 






Sans doute assez facile... 
​


----------



## bompi (22 Mai 2011)

Très belle photo. Et vu son format, c'est plutôt une photo qu'une image du film (bien sûr elle peut avoir été sérieusement recadrée mais quand même).

Pour l'époque, c'est du genre Fanfan la Tulipe. Si c'était le cas, ce serait encore un film avec Marcel Herrand (la première fois que j'ai vu Les Enfants du Paradis, ce type m'a fasciné, et à chaque fois que je le revois c'est lui qui me reste en mémoire).


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Mai 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Très belle photo. Et vu son format, c'est plutôt une photo qu'une image du film (bien sûr elle peut avoir été sérieusement recadrée mais quand même).
> 
> Pour l'époque, c'est du genre Fanfan la Tulipe. Si c'était le cas, ce serait encore un film avec Marcel Herrand (la première fois que j'ai vu Les Enfants du Paradis, ce type m'a fasciné, et à chaque fois que je le revois c'est lui qui me reste en mémoire).



*Bien joué* !  
Je me doutais que ce serait assez facile, mais tout de même pas à ce point-là... :rateau:

Concernant ta question, je ne sais pas... Je viens de m'acheter le film en DVD, mais je ne l'ai pas encore revu... 
Sur le site web où je l'ai trouvée, il me semble que cette photo était présentée comme une photo du film, donc extraite du film en tant que tel... Mais tu as peut-être raison, il est possible qu'il s'agisse en fait d'une photo de promotion. 




Bref... 

Félicitations, à toi la main ! :king:


----------



## bompi (22 Mai 2011)

Ce sera vers midi. Avant je dois faire mon marché.


----------



## Lastrada (22 Mai 2011)

C'est quoi ce film  ?


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Mai 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> C'est quoi ce film  ?


L'homme invisible


----------



## Lastrada (23 Mai 2011)

:sleep:


----------



## bompi (23 Mai 2011)

On vous met une pression, dans ce fil...


----------



## Lastrada (23 Mai 2011)

C'est le grand Luis.

C'est un docu ("Au pays Basque"), ou un film ("L'escalier sans fin") ?


----------



## bompi (23 Mai 2011)

Un film.
Avec une autre star...


----------



## Lastrada (23 Mai 2011)

Tu veux dire que ce n'est pas Luis Mariano ? 

Francis Lopez ? 

Et je crois avoir reconnu André Robert Raimbourg à la trompette.


----------



## thunderheart (23 Mai 2011)

Fandango ?


----------



## bompi (23 Mai 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Tu veux dire que ce n'est pas Luis Mariano ?
> 
> Francis Lopez ?
> 
> Et je crois avoir reconnu André Robert Raimbourg à la trompette.


Si, c'est bien Luis. Et une autre star, le fameux André que tu cites.


----------



## Lastrada (23 Mai 2011)

Le chanteur de Mexico ?


----------



## bompi (23 Mai 2011)

¡Claro!

Tu prends la main


----------



## Lastrada (23 Mai 2011)

OK. Mais d'abord, je vais faire mon marché. 

C'est parti.


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Mai 2011)

Harold et Maude&#8230; 

Ce film est resté à l'affiche pendant plus de 10 ans dans un cinéma du quartier latin&#8230; 

Pour ce qui ne connaissent pas A VOIR ABSOLUMENT !!!

Bande son géniale de Cat Stevens&#8230;


----------



## Lastrada (23 Mai 2011)

Fasciste !  Méchant !


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Mai 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Fasciste !


Ben quoi j'ai fait quoi


----------



## Lastrada (23 Mai 2011)

A twa.


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Mai 2011)

Voili, voilou





Mais pourquoi fasciste:mouais:


----------



## Lastrada (23 Mai 2011)

Croc blanc ?


----------



## bompi (23 Mai 2011)

Un film inuit ?


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Mai 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Croc blanc ?


Ben non



bompi a dit:


> Un film inuit ?


Ben non

Pas vraiment :mouais:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Mai 2011)

Serait-ce _Antarctica_ (_Nankyoku Monogatari_) de Koreyoshi Kuhara ? Les héros en sont des chiens de traineau.


----------



## bompi (23 Mai 2011)

Je verrais aussi (potentiellement) Arizona Dream, qui commence sur la banquise (ou pas loin) et se poursuit aux Étazunis.


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Mai 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Serait-ce _Antarctica_ (_Nankyoku Monogatari_) de Koreyoshi Kuhara ? Les héros en sont des chiens de traineau.


Ben non&#8230;



bompi a dit:


> Je verrais aussi (potentiellement) Arizona Dream, qui commence sur la banquise (ou pas loin) et se poursuit aux Étazunis.


Bonne intuition&#8230; 

Difficile pour un tel film de durer longtemps avec les pointures qui trainent ici&#8230; 

A toi bompi&#8230;


----------



## bompi (24 Mai 2011)

OK. Ce soir, avant mon repassage.

PS : j'essaye d'ancrer ce fil dans un quotidien, pour lui donner un peu d'épaisseur de la _vraie_ vie. N'oublions pas que les tâches ménagères _etc._


----------



## bompi (24 Mai 2011)

Bon. Allons-y pour un nanar...


----------



## Lastrada (25 Mai 2011)

Film Américain ?

Des années 50 ?

Est-ce bien Raymond Burr, assis ?


----------



## bompi (25 Mai 2011)

Oui.
Oui.
Non.


----------



## thunderheart (25 Mai 2011)

Bon ça concerne a priori a planète Mars


----------



## bompi (25 Mai 2011)

_Indeed_.


----------



## bompi (25 Mai 2011)

Bon. Déchaînement hystérique des foules mais toujours rien, donc je vous aide : le titre du film est donné par une des images précédentes.
Si si.


----------



## Lastrada (25 Mai 2011)

The Pentagon.


----------



## Arlequin (25 Mai 2011)

Je regarderais plutôt dans la fin du texte dactylographié :


----------



## bompi (25 Mai 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> Je regarderais plutôt dans la fin du texte dactylographié


Et tu aurais plutôt raison...


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Mai 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Et tu aurais plutôt raison...


Flight to mars


----------



## bompi (25 Mai 2011)

Absolument 

C'est de nouveau ton tour


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Mai 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Absolument
> 
> C'est de nouveau ton tour


J'le savais 

Bon on va pas continuer le ping-pong tous les deux 

Je vais être un peu absent pour une semaine donc je passe la main à qui veut bien la prendre pour assurer la continuité du fil 

Longue vie au fil


----------



## Lastrada (27 Mai 2011)

​


----------



## bompi (27 Mai 2011)

Film chinois de RPC ?


----------



## Lastrada (27 Mai 2011)

Je ne sais pas ce que signifie RPC.  :rose:


----------



## Arlequin (27 Mai 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Je ne sais pas ce que signifie RPC.  :rose:



un indice: *c*hine

un second : *r*épublique

te laisse chercher au milieu 

ou alors, y'a ça aussi, pour coller au sujet


----------



## Lastrada (27 Mai 2011)

*&#51204;&#54784;! *

Peux pas parler comme tout le monde celui-là ?

Non. Ni de RPC, Ni de Taïwan, là.


----------



## bompi (27 Mai 2011)

Bon. Pas chinois.
Nippon ?


----------



## Arlequin (27 Mai 2011)

*&#51204;&#54784;!

*corréen


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Mai 2011)

N'est-ce pas _Lady Vengeance_ de Park Chan Wook (2005) ? C'est un film très sanglant mais plein de poésie et d'humour noir.


----------



## Lastrada (27 Mai 2011)

Oui !! bravo


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Mai 2011)

Bon appétit !  













​


----------



## Lastrada (27 Mai 2011)

Serait-ce Frances Conroy ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Mai 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Serait-ce Frances Conroy ?



Non, mais la ressemblance est effectivement assez frappante. Je précise qu'il s'agit d'un film européen (réalisateur et acteurs).

Nouvelle capture, pour ne laisser personne sur sa faim :


----------



## Lastrada (27 Mai 2011)

The pentagon ?

Dis monsieur Plus, pourrais-tu prendre plus de risques ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Mai 2011)

Bien volontiers, je lâche trois captures. Mais mes allusions à la nourriture étaient des indices...  




















​


----------



## bompi (28 Mai 2011)

Un film que je n'ai pas vu, donc...


----------



## Lastrada (28 Mai 2011)

Je ne savais pas que ça existait


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Mai 2011)

Un film pourtant qui gagne à être vu. Origine : un petit pays d'Europe du Nord.

















​Ces deux captures mettent en scène les personnages principaux du film. L'un des acteurs a fait depuis une belle carrière internationale.
​


----------



## bompi (29 Mai 2011)

Ce qui pourrait donc nous faire penser au Danemark et à Mads Mikkelsen, par exemple ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Mai 2011)

Ben voui...   Un film danois avec Mads Mikkelsen. Manque que le titre.


----------



## Lastrada (29 Mai 2011)

Et donc, Bompi ?


----------



## bompi (30 Mai 2011)

Donc rien. Les indices de Cratès m'ont conduit à une hypothèse, que j'ai postée.
Pour autant, le seul film de Mikkelsen que j'ai vu est Casino Royale... Donc je n'ai pas la solution en tête et doit chercher parmi la filmographie, comme tout le monde.

Contrairement à certains (qui ? mais qui ?) quand j'ai une réponse, je la donne.


----------



## Pamoi (30 Mai 2011)

Bah, l'important n'est pas tant de donner la réponse, encore faut-il avoir une autre énigme à poser ... 
(... en principe .... )


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Mai 2011)

Le lieu de l'action (serait plus joli repeint en vert, non ?) :


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Mai 2011)

Les bouchers verts ?


----------



## Lastrada (30 Mai 2011)

Bon Dieu ! mais c'est bien sûr.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Mai 2011)

Voilà, c'est fait ! _Les Bouchers Verts_ de Anders Thomas Jensen. Un petit chef-d'oeuvre d'humour noir. 

Bravo à badmonkeyman.


----------



## Lastrada (30 Mai 2011)

Bravo. Un film, un film !


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Mai 2011)

Merci 

À vous ! J'espère que je n'ai pas choisi trop simple pour certains, trop difficile pour d'autres


----------



## Lastrada (30 Mai 2011)

C'est un film sur le nord de l'Europe ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Mai 2011)

Non, plutôt du côté de l'Asie


----------



## bompi (30 Mai 2011)

Je dirais : _Wo hu cang long_ (je précise que c'est juste pour faire mon intéressant parce que je ne connais pas un mot de mandarin (ou de cantonnais (ou d'autre idiome de la région))). 

L'image nous montre qu'il y a des dames qui savent se défendre.


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Mai 2011)

Bien joué 

C'est bien ce film là. À toi Bompi


----------



## bompi (31 Mai 2011)

Toujours des femmes, mais d'une autre époque.


----------



## Lastrada (31 Mai 2011)

Est-ce Jean Marais ?


----------



## bompi (31 Mai 2011)

Non (aucune idée de qui c'est, d'ailleurs).

Notre héroïne (car le personnage central est une femme, grande actrice, femme du réalisateur) est dans ce trio de photo.


----------



## Pamoi (31 Mai 2011)

film italien, années 50 ?


----------



## Lastrada (31 Mai 2011)

C'est Giulietta Masina !  (Et au milieu Franca Marzi)



Ha ha   Nights of Cabiria by Fédérico ?


----------



## Pamoi (31 Mai 2011)

j'avais plutôt "Les Nuits de Cabiria" en tête ....


----------



## Lastrada (31 Mai 2011)

Vous noterez qu'il y a redite.


----------



## Pamoi (31 Mai 2011)

on notera surtout que ta première proposition (avant l'édit) était "La Strada"  

Je dis ça je dis rien, hein ....


----------



## bompi (31 Mai 2011)

Le Notti di Cabiria en effet


----------



## Lastrada (31 Mai 2011)

C'est Pamoi qui a(i) gagné. Vive Pamoi !

Et hop, Pamoi, au parloir avec un nouveau flim ! 


Et ouais, c'est toi qui t'y colle.


----------



## Pamoi (31 Mai 2011)

3 fois Pamoi dans la même phrase ... Vous noterez qu'il y a redite.  

Je te laisse bien volontiers la main


----------



## Lastrada (31 Mai 2011)

Je ne laisse pas passer une occasion de parler d'un film que j'aime, alors je m'exécute.


















Bonne Chance.
​


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Juin 2011)

Un film danois, d'un réalisateur récemment controversé ?


----------



## Lastrada (1 Juin 2011)

Oui et oui.




.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Juin 2011)

_Les Idiots_, de Lars Von Trier. À cause de la photo de la partouze (les autres ne m'inspiraient rien). J'ai trouvé que cela s'inscrivait curieusement dans le film, lorsque je l'ai vu lors de sa sortie.


----------



## Lastrada (1 Juin 2011)

Oui !

Je ne l'ai pas revu récemment. Je ne me souviens pas de la façon dont c'est amené. J'ai le souvenir d'un très bon film en dépit du mal de mer lié au côté dogma-95-caméra-à-l'épaule-et-pas-de-montage.


Le prochain film sera posté par Cratès.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Juin 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> J'ai le souvenir d'un très bon film *en dépit du mal de mer lié au côté dogma-95-caméra-à-l'épaule-et-pas-de-montage*.



Hé hé ! J'ai ressenti exactement la même chose.  


Un indice pour le film que je propose : con _C&#7885;p_


_



_​

_



_

_



_​


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Juin 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Hé hé ! J'ai ressenti exactement la même chose.
> 
> Un indice pour le film que je propose : con _C&#7885;p_


Full Métal Jacket&#8230;

Finalement non&#8230;


----------



## Lastrada (1 Juin 2011)

La bataille d'Iwo Jima ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Juin 2011)

Il y a des points communs avec le film de Kubrick (*edit* pour répondre à Lastrada : l'action ne se passe pas durant la 2e GM, mais il s'agit bien de l'armée américaine). Deuxième indice (s'il vous reste des cheveux sur lesquels tirer...  ) : Coupe du Monde, 1982.







​


----------



## bompi (1 Juin 2011)

J'ai trois souvenirs pour la Coupe du Monde 1982, mais aucun ne comprend un soldat casqué... 

Un film slave ?


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Juin 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Il y a des points communs avec le film de Kubrick. Deuxième indice (s'il vous reste des cheveux sur lesquels tirer...  ) : Coupe du Monde, 1982.


Platoon alors ?


----------



## Emmanuel94 (1 Juin 2011)

_Sergent la Terreur_, de Richard Brooks, 1953 ; (film américain interprété par Richard Widmark et Karl Malden). 
_Flammes sur l'Asie_, de Dick Powell, 1958 ; (film américain interprété par Robert Mitchum). 
_M A S H_, de Robert Altman, 1970.


----------



## bompi (1 Juin 2011)

Sergent la Terreur ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Juin 2011)

Il y eu un incident mémorable (pour les Français) lors de la Coupe du Monde 1982. C'est un indice important. Et il ne nous conduit pas vers Stanley Kubrick.  
_Con C&#7885;p _désigne le tigre, en vietnamien. Vous pouvez laisser tomber la guerre de Corée. Je précise que le film n'est pas un blockbuster mais a eu un bon succès critique.

Re-édit (où avais-je la tête ?) : ce n'est pas _Platoon_ non plus. 

_
_


----------



## Lastrada (1 Juin 2011)

The Manchurian Candidate  ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Juin 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> The Manchurian Candidate  ?



Certes non. Mais courage, l'acharnement finira par payer.


Je rajoute d'autres indices : il est question de la guerre du Vietnam ; pourtant, l'action ne se déroule pas en Asie... Et j'ai donné le moyen de découvrir le nom du réalisateur, comme celui du film (Ok, je ne prétends pas que ce soit évident...). Il est sorti en 2000. 
















​


----------



## Pamoi (1 Juin 2011)

Tout cela nous menant donc (adroitement ) à Tigerland.
Me semble-t-il.


----------



## Lastrada (1 Juin 2011)

Nan rien.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Juin 2011)

Oui, c'est Tigerland. c'est le nom de la partie du camp de Fort Polk, en Louisiane, où des recrues se préparent, en 1971, à la guerre du Vietnam. Réalisé par Joel Schumacher (comme le méchant mais doué gardien allemand...). On pouvait reconnaître Colin Farrel parmi les soldats rassemblés sous la pluie. Un film de guerre un peu atypique, comme _Streamers_ de Robert Altman. J'ai bien aimé.


----------



## Pamoi (2 Juin 2011)

A vous de jouer


----------



## bompi (2 Juin 2011)

Ça ressemble assez à un film américain tourné dans les années 70 ou 80 (ou alors c'est un film en costume...)


----------



## Pamoi (2 Juin 2011)

US, années 70 effectivement.
Metteur en scène très connu, film à la qualité controversée


----------



## Lastrada (2 Juin 2011)

Est-ce un film "Gore" ?


----------



## Pamoi (2 Juin 2011)

pas à proprement parler (et pas catégorisé comme tel). Assez violent et rugueux, une histoire de tête mise à prix au Mexique.

le héros:











PS: personne n'a reconnu un des motards sur les photos précédentes ??


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Juin 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> pas à proprement parler (et pas catégorisé comme tel). Assez violent et rugueux, une histoire de tête mise à prix au Mexique.
> 
> le héros:
> 
> PS: personne n'a reconnu un des motards sur les photos précédentes ??


Je crois l'avoir vu mais je ne me rappelle pas le titre&#8230;

Y'a pas un mexicain qui dans l'histoire dit 'tu veux voir ce qu'est un vrai macho&#8230;" et qui se tire une balle dans la tête ensuite&#8230;


----------



## Lastrada (2 Juin 2011)

Bring Me the Head of Alfredo Garcia ?


----------



## Pamoi (2 Juin 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Je crois l'avoir vu mais je ne me rappelle pas le titre
> 
> Y'a pas un mexicain qui dans l'histoire dit 'tu veux voir ce qu'est un vrai macho" et qui se tire une balle dans la tête ensuite



Pour être franc, l'ayant vu il y a un temps certain, je ne me souviens pas de ça  



Lastrada a dit:


> Bring Me the Head of Alfredo Garcia ?



Voilà, de Sam Peckinpah . 

Film culte pour certains, une grosse bouse pour d'autres


----------



## Lastrada (2 Juin 2011)

En tous cas, il ne laisse pas indifférent, d'après ce que j'ai vu.

C'est reparti, et cette fois-ci, dans l'extrême...

















​


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Juin 2011)

Danger : Planète inconnue ?


----------



## Lastrada (3 Juin 2011)

Non.


 Il est interdit d'inventer des titres pour avoir des photos supplémentaires. 

Enfin, bon, comme je ne suis pas chien :









Boooon, d'accord :










​


----------



## bompi (3 Juin 2011)

Un film de science-fiction ?



(là encore _seventies_, non ?)


----------



## Lastrada (3 Juin 2011)

Il y a une part de science fiction. Mais ce n'est pas le centre du film qui date des 90's.


----------



## bompi (3 Juin 2011)

Au passage : sur la seconde photo du post #4074 on voit des lignes de code. N'importe quoi, ces films de SF... 

Pas trop d'idée. J'ai cherché Anton Farber mais ça n'a rien donné...


----------



## Lastrada (3 Juin 2011)

Effectivement Anton Farber, connaît pas.


----------



## Pamoi (3 Juin 2011)

ça serait bien un film de Wim Wenders ....


----------



## Lastrada (3 Juin 2011)

Abso-f*ing-lutely, Bob.







Qu'est-ce qui t'a mis sur la voie ?
​


----------



## Pamoi (3 Juin 2011)

Même recherche que Bompi (avec plus de succès, manifestement ):
En googlant "Anton Farber film", on a la réponse. En croisant ça avec Von Sydow (qu'on reconnait sur une photo) ça collait.

Je poste un truc dès que possible. (entre temps si quelqu'un veut la main ...)


----------



## Pamoi (3 Juin 2011)




----------



## lineakd (3 Juin 2011)

@pamoi, un film français? années 60?


----------



## Pamoi (3 Juin 2011)

oui aux 2 questions


----------



## Lastrada (3 Juin 2011)

C'est Jean-Paul, l'unijambiste ?


----------



## Pamoi (3 Juin 2011)

non, mais voilà la 2è jambe


----------



## Lastrada (3 Juin 2011)

Ca cause de quoi en gros ? (pas de décoration intérieure, déjà  :sick: )


----------



## lineakd (3 Juin 2011)

@pamoi, est-ce le film:  "La sirène du Mississipi?


----------



## Lastrada (3 Juin 2011)

Le monsieur a dit que ce n'était pas Bellemiche...


----------



## Pamoi (3 Juin 2011)

ben c'est une sorte de huis-clos, adaptation très connue d'une pièce ... j'en ai déjà trop dit


----------



## Lastrada (3 Juin 2011)

Oscar, donc.


----------



## Pamoi (4 Juin 2011)

Voilà, c'était histoire de se détendre 

A toi la main


----------



## Lastrada (4 Juin 2011)

Bac +2, les enfants. :style:


C'est ça, la puissance intellectuelle.

And now, for something completely different :


----------



## Pamoi (4 Juin 2011)

USA, années 2000 ?


----------



## Lastrada (4 Juin 2011)

Oui. Oui.


----------



## Lastrada (4 Juin 2011)

Ben alors, on mollit ? 
















​


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Juin 2011)

Une histoire de tueur en série ?


----------



## Lastrada (4 Juin 2011)

Pas du tout.










​


----------



## Lastrada (4 Juin 2011)

Alors on abandonne ? c'est du propre !


----------



## Pamoi (4 Juin 2011)

Strictement aucune idée ... metteur en scène connu ? film policier ? une histoire de sadique qui torture la gentille Cindy ??


----------



## Lastrada (4 Juin 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Strictement aucune idée ... metteur en scène connu ? film policier ? une histoire de sadique qui torture la gentille Cindy ??



Metteur en scène peu connuE avant Sundance et ce film.

Ce n'est pas un film policier.

Aucun sadisme, juste une mère de famille modeste qui essaye de joindre les deux bouts pour son fiston .... 











... et avec sa frangine au dessus.







​


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Juin 2011)

_Winter's Bone_, de Debra Granik ?

Rectification, car le scénario ne colle pas (l'héroïne est une jeune fille de 17 ans) : plutôt _Frozen River_ de Courtney hunt.


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Juin 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> _Winter's Bone_, de Debra Granik ?
> 
> Rectification, car le scénario ne colle pas (l'héroïne est une jeune fille de 17 ans) : plutôt _Frozen River_ de Courtney hunt.


J'ai "Frozen River" que j'ai bien aimé et j'ai pas souvenir d'avoir vu ces images


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Juin 2011)

Google a la réponse, mais il ne veut pas la donner. Mesquin !


----------



## Lastrada (4 Juin 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> _Winter's Bone_, de Debra Granik ?
> 
> Rectification, car le scénario ne colle pas (l'héroïne est une jeune fille de 17 ans) : plutôt _Frozen River_ de Courtney hunt.



Donc oui : non. 



Dos Jones a dit:


> J'ai "Frozen River" que j'ai bien aimé et j'ai pas souvenir d'avoir vu ces images&#8230;



et re-non.

Je vais finir par me foutre une balle, moi.








Cratès a dit:


> Google a la réponse, mais il ne veut pas la donner. Mesquin !



Saloperies de jumelles ! 


Bon résumons nous.

Nous savons que c'est un film américain réalisé dans les années 2000, primé à Sundance, et qui raconte l'histoire de deux soeurs qui cherchent à s'en sortir avec peu de diplômes, et qui en sont réduites à trouver un moyen honnête de gagner leur vie, dans le contexte des images présentées.

J'ai adoré ce film. Je ne suis pas le seul tout de même !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Juin 2011)

_Sunshine Cleaning_ de Christine Jeffs ?


----------



## Lastrada (4 Juin 2011)

Oui !

Elles nettoient des scènes de crimes. Et j'adore tous les acteurs dans ce film.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Juin 2011)

Les images des scènes de crime évoquaient un tout autre genre. Là résidait le piège...

Nouveau film :


----------



## Lastrada (5 Juin 2011)

Film Japonais ? années 2000 ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Juin 2011)

Film coréen, 2001.


----------



## Lastrada (5 Juin 2011)

Ne serait-ce pas l'histoire d'un mauvais garçon (Bad Guy de Kim Ki-Duk) ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Juin 2011)

Bravo, vraiment ! C'est _Bad Guy_, effectivement. Kim Ki-Duc est inégal, mais ce film m'avait touché.

Lastrada reprend le flambeau, une fois de plus.


----------



## Lastrada (5 Juin 2011)

:style:

Cette fois-ci, je reviens avec du lourd. Du très, très lourd.


----------



## Pamoi (5 Juin 2011)

film de sketches ?? US, années 40 ?


----------



## Lastrada (5 Juin 2011)

Oui. Oui. Non :  70's.


----------



## Lastrada (5 Juin 2011)




----------



## bompi (5 Juin 2011)

Avec la dernière photo, c'est nettement plus simple, je crois.

J'opte pour Woody Allen, *Tout ce que vous allez voulu etc.*


----------



## Lastrada (5 Juin 2011)

Oui !


----------



## bompi (5 Juin 2011)

Allons-y.


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Juin 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Allons-y.


C'est un bon vieil Hitchcock ?

Ça se passe dans un train ?


----------



## bompi (6 Juin 2011)

Et non. Mais cette scène de début se passe dans un train (je n'ai pas pris la toute première image du film, qui rendrait l'énigme bien trop simple).


----------



## Lastrada (6 Juin 2011)

Stardust Memories de Woody Allen.


----------



## bompi (6 Juin 2011)

Tout juste


----------



## Lastrada (6 Juin 2011)

Années 2000, Film Anglais et Canadien. Le thème : l'évasion par le rêve. Réalisateur très connu depuis les années 60.


----------



## Lastrada (6 Juin 2011)

:sleep:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Juin 2011)

Réalisateur canadien ?


----------



## Lastrada (6 Juin 2011)

Américain. Britannique. :rose:


----------



## Lastrada (6 Juin 2011)

mais pas pas seulement :  







Du coup : 






Et donc :


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Juin 2011)

Terry Gilliam : _Tideland_.


----------



## Lastrada (6 Juin 2011)

Oui !

Qu'est-ce qui t'a aidé ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Juin 2011)

Très honnêtement, je n'ai pas vu ce film. mais en croisant les informations (réalisateur britannique, évasion par le rêve, film anglo-canadien des années 2000...), j'ai fini par trouver. Si je ne me fiais qu'à ma culture cinématographique, je ne parviendrais pas à trouver un film sur dix. Je ne vais plus guère en salle depuis quelques années par ailleurs. Mais tes choix de films sont très originaux. Cela me donne envie d'aller plus souvent au cinéma. 

Nouveau film :













​Indice : le réalisateur est un grand nom du cinéma.​


----------



## Lastrada (6 Juin 2011)

&#387;oz&#633;&#477;&#613; &#633;&#477;u&#633;&#477;&#653; &#477;p
"  su&#592;&#477;l&#633;o &#653;&#477;u ll&#592;&#596; &#607;o &#647;&#633;od :&#647;u&#592;u&#477;&#647;n&#477;&#305;l p&#592;q" : &#633;&#477;no&#638; &#647;&#305;&#592;ll&#592;&#607; l&#305; 's&#477;&#305;do&#596; s&#477;l &#477;ss&#592;&#623;&#592;&#633; uo





Cratès a dit:


> Cela me donne envie d'aller plus souvent au cinéma.



Franchement, si j'ai une motivation, c'est bien de filer l'envie d'aller voir les films que j'aime.


----------



## lineakd (6 Juin 2011)

@cratès, est-ce "Hard Rain"?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Juin 2011)

Lastrada : C'est malin ce texte à l'envers ! À cause de toi, j'ai chopé un torticolis...  

Il s'agit bien de _Bad Lieutenant, escale à la Nouvelle-Orléans_, de Werner Herzog. 


lineakd :
Je vois que toi aussi tu as été piégé par cette diablerie.


----------



## Lastrada (6 Juin 2011)

One more.

Franchement, pour avoir vu les deux, préférez à celui-ci le Bad Lieutenant d'Abel Ferrara, Mâtin ! quel film.


----------



## Pamoi (6 Juin 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> One more.
> 
> Franchement, pour avoir vu les deux, préférez à celui-ci le Bad Lieutenant d'Abel Ferrara, Mâtin ! quel film.
> 
> ​



+1 

Bon, j'ai déjà pas fini de regarder Sunshine Cleaning, ensuite va falloir regarder Bad Guy .... 
On se calme sur les bons films, les gars ....


----------



## Lastrada (6 Juin 2011)

A chaque problème, sa solution. Voir ici ou là si comme moi, tu as une petite mémoire. 

Je suis triste : je viens de me rendre compte que mon DVD est rayé et illisible. Je vais donc trouver d'autres images ailleurs.

On y va quand même :





Que vous dire sur ce film ? On ne s'en aperçoit qu'après mais tous les seconds rôles sont fabuleux. Les dialogues ciselés. Bref, ce film, je le :love:

C'est un pur film made in UK, avec tous les accents que ça comporte.

On y parle d'une star déchue, qui doit va se racheter.

J'ai flouté le visage du rôle principal, mais les deux autres personnages visibles sont des stars pour moi. 


L'acteur principal (et tous les acteurs) en fait ont déjà tourné dans des films d'un type friqué.  :style:

Ca devrait aller vite. 










​


----------



## Lastrada (7 Juin 2011)

L'angoisse du goal keeper.






hmmm.  Mais qu'y-a t'il d'écrit ?


----------



## Pamoi (7 Juin 2011)

Une équipe qui a ses habitudes chez Guy Ritchie ... 






_Voilà c'est malin, un film de plus sur la liste ... :hein:
_


----------



## Lastrada (7 Juin 2011)

Alors oui, c'est bien ce film. Même si j'eusse préféré une affiche un peu plus british, such as :








Pour info Vinnie Jones est un ancien joueur de football - de premiere league excusez du peu- et il était plus réputé pour sa faculté d'intimidation que pour son fair-play :


----------



## bompi (8 Juin 2011)

Là-dessus, Gazza ressemble un peu à Michael Palin  [on reste dans le cinéma, qui est une des activités préférées des footballeurs, professionnels ou amateurs...]


----------



## Pamoi (8 Juin 2011)

pas trop de temps pour suivre une énigme aujourd'hui
Si quelqu'un veut la main ...


----------



## Aescleah (8 Juin 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> pas trop de temps pour suivre une énigme aujourd'hui
> Si quelqu'un veut la main ...



Oh, mais je suis sur que vous l'avez le temps, cher Pamoi!


----------



## Pamoi (8 Juin 2011)

... voici du sérieux:


----------



## Aescleah (9 Juin 2011)

Hmmmmm... Aaaaaaah... Humpf... Non, rien en fait.

Ah, si. Film Français? Cela semblerait logique, en effet si c'est pas de l'indé Japonais, ça ne peut qu'être Français. Implacable.


----------



## Romuald (9 Juin 2011)

On roule à gauche en France ?


----------



## bompi (9 Juin 2011)

Ça pourrait être un film français se déroulant à Londres (au moins partiellement...), comme le film *Espion(s)* de Nicolas Saada.


----------



## Pamoi (9 Juin 2011)

Notre ami Aescleah n'aura pas son brevet de Sherlock ce coup-ci 

Nous sommes bien en Angleterre.


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Juin 2011)

The Bank Job ou Braquage à l'italienne en français.


----------



## Pamoi (9 Juin 2011)

tu mentionnes 2 films différents:

*The Italian Job (2003)*

*The Bank Job (2008)*


Fais ton choix, camarade


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Juin 2011)

The Bank Job alors 

Je me suis trompé, je voulais dire Braquage à l'anglaise


----------



## Pamoi (9 Juin 2011)

Bien joué, à toi la main


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Juin 2011)

Voilà, à vous


----------



## bompi (9 Juin 2011)

Koh Lanta ? ou peut-être l'Île de la tentation ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Juin 2011)

Non, mais ça se passe bien sur une ile


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Juin 2011)

Un petit indice : Comedie Romantique usa de 2009.


----------



## Arlequin (10 Juin 2011)

ah oui oui oui

je l'ai sur le bout du clavier là ..... dju

pas super film, mais  kirsten bell :love:


râââââââ, zut .... je trouve plus

et pas envie de googeliser ... ça doit revenir


----------



## thunderheart (10 Juin 2011)

Tu as sans doute pensé à la jolie Kirsten Dunst 

Et avec tous ces indices, je dirais bien *Thérapie de couples*


----------



## badmonkeyman (10 Juin 2011)

Dommage Arlequin. Oui, c'est bien Thérapie de couple avec Kristen Bell :love:

Ouaip, pas super comme film mais quand c'est au tour de votre copine de choisir le film, on dit : Oui Chérie 

À toi de jouer thunderheart.


----------



## thunderheart (10 Juin 2011)

Pas le temps de chercher, désolé, un programme en prod vient de planter sévère, et ce week-end sera bien pris aussi je le crains.

Je cède avec plaisir ma main à qui la veut


----------



## bompi (10 Juin 2011)

Un programme en prod qui plante juste avant le week-end de Pentecôte. Ça craint.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2011)




----------



## Lastrada (12 Juin 2011)

Film Français ? années 2000 ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2011)

Film US. Années 2000.


----------



## Lastrada (12 Juin 2011)

Midnight Meat train de  Ryuhei Kitamura. J'ai bien aimé ce film.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2011)

Oui. The Midnight Meat Train, film fantastique/horreur américain réalisé par Ryuhei Kitamura. ( 2008 ).


----------



## Lastrada (16 Juin 2011)

​


----------



## Pamoi (16 Juin 2011)

Peut-être "Les Barons" ??


----------



## Lastrada (16 Juin 2011)

Oui !


----------



## Aescleah (17 Juin 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Peut-être "Les Barons" ??



Ce fut vite torché, dites-moi... 

Par contre, Monsieur Pamoi, faudrait voir à vous bouger l'arrière-train, car de nombreux impatients attendent la suite! 
J'ose espérer que vous reviendrez avec un de ces films de douxième zone dont vous avez le secret... J'ai une pensée émue pour ce chef d'oeuvre magistral du cinéma asiatique que vous nous avez proposé il y a quelques mois... Du grand art!


----------



## Pamoi (17 Juin 2011)

Aescleah a dit:


> Ce fut vite torché, dites-moi...


avec Fellagh comme acteur, on a assez vite fait le tour  



Aescleah a dit:


> Par contre, Monsieur Pamoi, faudrait voir à vous bouger l'arrière-train, car de nombreux impatients attendent la suite!
> J'ose espérer que vous reviendrez avec un de ces films de douxième zone dont vous avez le secret... J'ai une pensée émue pour ce chef d'oeuvre magistral du cinéma asiatique que vous nous avez proposé il y a quelques mois... Du grand art!



Allez hop, exauçage de désidérata de M. Aescleah  :


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2011)

Film américain ? Comédie ? Drame ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Juin 2011)

Film de guerre russe ?


----------



## Aescleah (17 Juin 2011)

Apparemment, ça se passe dans un coin où il fait froid et chaud. Il y a des Monsieurs avec des gros nez, d'autres avec de petits nez. Ils portent tous des chapeaux, plutôt laids.

J'en déduis donc que, pour l'instant, je passe mon tour. 

Au cas où, quand même: années 90?


----------



## Pamoi (17 Juin 2011)

Matyu a dit:


> Film américain ? Comédie ? Drame ?


Voir ci-dessous 


Cratès a dit:


> Film de guerre russe ?


Exactement, bien observé et déduit !! 


Aescleah a dit:


> Apparemment, ça se passe dans un coin où il fait froid et chaud. Il y a des Monsieurs avec des gros nez, d'autres avec de petits nez. Ils portent tous des chapeaux, plutôt laids.
> 
> J'en déduis donc que, pour l'instant, je passe mon tour.
> 
> Au cas où, quand même: années 90?


froid au départ, chaud à l'arrivée 

Années 2000


----------



## lineakd (18 Juin 2011)

@pamoi, l'histoire se déroule dans les années 60?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Juin 2011)

J'ai ce film en DVD. J'ai reconnu la scène où les conscrits soviétiques disent au revoir à leurs proches avant de partir à l'armée où on va les aguerrir pour le conflit afghan (les montagnes désertiques de la deuxième photo). Ils vont être entraînés par le sous-off baraqué que l'on voit dans le maillot à rayures bleues et blanches des troupes aéroportées. C'est une curiosité : film russe à gros budget sur la guerre d'Afghanistan et la fin de l'URSS, pas puissamment original, mais qui se laisse voir. Le titre contient un numéro, mais ce n'est pas la _7e Compagnie_...   

_Le 9e escadron_, de Fiodor Bondartchouk : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Le_9e_escadron

Le papa de Fiodor, Sergueï, était ausi un cinéaste connu, qui a réalisé notamment un _Guerre et Paix _couronné par un Oscar en 1968.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2011)

Évidemment le post de Pamoi à 23h19 était clair. Avec les deux photos j'aurai immédiatement trouvé, dommage.

P&#1077;tite vidéo :

[YOUTUBE]ZYM4Dbq4CaI[/YOUTUBE]


A toi de jouer Cratès.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Juin 2011)

Matyu a dit:


> Évidemment le post de Pamoi à 23h19 était clair. Avec les trois photos j'aurai immédiatement trouvé, dommage.
> 
> P&#1077;tite vidéo :
> 
> ...



Si tu dis "dommage", c'est que tu as envie de jouer...  


Pourquoi ne pas prendre la main et essayer de nous mystifier ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2011)

Merci Cratès. Je vous propose ceci :


----------



## Pamoi (18 Juin 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> J'ai ce film en DVD. J'ai reconnu la scène où les  conscrits soviétiques disent au revoir à leurs proches avant de partir à  l'armée où on va les aguerrir pour le conflit afghan (les montagnes  désertiques de la deuxième photo). Ils vont être entraînés par le  sous-off baraqué que l'on voit dans le maillot à rayures bleues et  blanches des troupes aéroportées. C'est une curiosité : film russe à  gros budget sur la guerre d'Afghanistan et la fin de l'URSS, pas  puissamment original, mais qui se laisse voir. Le titre contient un  numéro, mais ce n'est pas la _7e Compagnie_...
> 
> _Le 9e escadron_, de Fiodor Bondartchouk : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Le_9e_escadron
> 
> Le papa de Fiodor, Sergueï, était ausi un cinéaste connu, qui a réalisé notamment un _Guerre et Paix _couronné par un Oscar en 1968.



Bien joué Cratès .... 



Matyu a dit:


> Évidemment le post de Pamoi à 23h19 était clair. Avec les deux photos j'aurai immédiatement trouvé, dommage.



Et bien joué Matyu ....


----------



## bompi (18 Juin 2011)

Un film avec José Garcia et Gérald Laroche, donc.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Un film avec José Garcia et Gérald Laroche, donc.



Oui, et qui est... ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Juin 2011)

La boite noire, sympa ce film


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2011)

Oui. _La Boîte noire. _Thriller psychologique réalisé par Richard Berry en 2005. Adaptation d'une nouvelle de Tonino Benacquista.

A toi badmonkeyman.


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Juin 2011)

À vous de jouer


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2011)

Film Américain ? Années 2000 ?

Comment tu fais les incrustations d'images ( miniatures attachées ) ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Juin 2011)

Oui, un film US.
Film récent.

Tu vas dans Options supplémentaire, juste en dessous : Gérer les pièces jointes


----------



## lineakd (19 Juin 2011)

@badmonkeyman, sur la 2 ème image, c'est la belle Alice Eve? :love:


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Juin 2011)

lineakd a dit:


> @badmonkeyman, sur la 2 ème image, c'est la belle Alice Eve? :love:



On voit le fan  Oui, c'est bien elle


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2011)

" Trop belle ! " ( She's Out of My League ) de Jim Field Smith ( 2010 ) ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Juin 2011)

Oui, à toi.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2011)

A vous de jouer.


----------



## Romuald (19 Juin 2011)

Tu devrais changer le nom des photos...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2011)

Je vois pas le nom du film apparaître sur les photos...
Ou alors il y a quelque chose qui m'échappe...
Si quelquun a le nom du film, à lui de jouer .


----------



## Pamoi (19 Juin 2011)

si si, on voit tout


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Juin 2011)

En faisant une recherche avec Google sur le nom du fichier on tombe sur un site qui nous donne celui du film... Ce serait peu fair play de prendre la main. Tu as bien autre chose en réserve.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2011)

J'ai changé le nom des fichiers, bon, je vous propose quelque chose d'autre d'ici peu.

J'ai changé le nom des photos, j'espère que cette fois ça passe...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Juin 2011)

Au vu des tes centres d'intérêt et des images, je dirais : film de l'Est (Europe centrale et orientale, Russie ou ex-URSS).


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2011)

Oui. Asie centrale.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Juin 2011)

Sorti il y a moins de dix ans, ou plus ancien ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2011)

Sortie en 2000 en France, Suisse, Belgique, Allemagne...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Juin 2011)

Je cale...  C'est grand l'Asie centrale !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2011)

Un indice sur _le style_ du film, à la fois tragi-comique, burlesque, lyrique et surréaliste, créant un univers baroque avec de nombreux détails dans l'image.


----------



## Lastrada (20 Juin 2011)

Luna Papa


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2011)

Yes. J'ai ce film en DVD. _Luna Papa_ réalisé en 1999 ( sortie en salle en 2000 en France ) par le cinéaste tadjik Bakhtiar Kudoïnazarov.  Avec Moritz Bleibtreu, Chulpan Khamatova.

A toi Lastrada.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Juin 2011)

Matyu a dit:


> Yes. J'ai ce film en DVD. _Luna Papa_ réalisé en 2000 par le cinéaste tadjik Bakhtiar Kudoïnazarov.  Avec Moritz Bleibtreu, Chulpan Khamatova.
> 
> A toi Lastrada.



Merci de nous faire découvrir ce film.


----------



## Lastrada (20 Juin 2011)

A mon avis, ça serait encore mieux si tu en parlais avec tes mots. Tu dois bien avoir un avis sur ce film.



			
				Wikipédia a dit:
			
		

> Luna Papa a été souvent comparé aux films d'Emir Kusturica. Le réalisateur opte pour un ton à la fois tragi-comique, burlesque, lyrique et surréaliste, créant un univers baroque avec ses nombreux détails dans l'image[...]



Je cherche la suite.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h30 ----------

Je ne dis, rien c'est trop facile.


----------



## lineakd (20 Juin 2011)

@lastrada, c'est un kubrick? Mais le titre  ???


----------



## Pamoi (20 Juin 2011)

Docteur Folamour ? (vu il y a très longtemps, aucun souvenir hormis Sellers dans le rôle )


----------



## Lastrada (20 Juin 2011)

lineakd a dit:


> @lastrada, c'est un kubrick?



Oui



lineakd a dit:


> Mais le titre  ???




C'est un peu la question, justement.






---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h59 ----------




Pamoi a dit:


> Docteur Folamour ? (vu il y a très longtemps, aucun souvenir hormis Sellers dans le rôle )



Oui ! bien sûr.

Comment ça, dans le rôle ? dans les rôles tu veux dire !


----------



## Pamoi (20 Juin 2011)

je laisse volontiers la main à lineakd qui avait le titre sur le bout de la langue


----------



## lineakd (20 Juin 2011)

@pamoi, non, je suis juste de passage aujourd'hui. Merci.


----------



## Romuald (20 Juin 2011)

V'la qu'ça r'commence !


----------



## Pamoi (20 Juin 2011)

Cher Monsieur Romuald

Nous avons bien reçu votre candidature, dont nous vous remercions chaleureusement, au poste à pourvoir de fournisseur d'énigme cinématographique.
Sachez que votre demande a été acceptée.
Dans l'attente fébrile de votre prochaine proposition, veuillez recevoir, Cher Monsieur Romuald, nos plus cordiales salutations.


----------



## Romuald (20 Juin 2011)

Alors bon...


----------



## Lastrada (20 Juin 2011)

Sans que je puisse dire pourquoi cette image me semble familière.  Un peu plus d'infos sur l'année les pays, le film lui même ? Ça parle de quoi en gros ?


----------



## Romuald (20 Juin 2011)

L'examen de cette image et un peu de réflexion devrait apporter quelques réponses .


----------



## Pamoi (20 Juin 2011)

La 2è image nous indique que le film est français.
La 1ere image fait penser à un film de Tati, où tout est ultra-moderne. (me rappelle pas du titre)


----------



## lineakd (20 Juin 2011)

@pamoi, regardes la première photographie, surtout le décor et tu trouveras le titre.


----------



## Lastrada (20 Juin 2011)

Ne serait-ce pas la villa Arpel de Mon Oncle ?

Ce qui expliquerait pourquoi l'image m'est familière : j'avais vu l'expo au 104.


----------



## Romuald (20 Juin 2011)

C'est bien ça.

A toi, je peux aller me coucher tranquille  :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2011)

[QUOTE=" Lastrada" ]A mon avis, ça serait encore mieux si tu en parlais avec tes mots. Tu dois bien avoir un avis sur ce film.[/QUOTE]Au sujet de _Luna papa_, oui j'ai donc ce film en DVD ( depuis plusieurs années ) . La dernière fois que j'ai vu le film ça devait être en 2005, en DVD donc, et oui j'ai repris un passage de wikipédia qui me semblait assez bien correspondre au souvenir que m'avais laissé le film. 

[QUOTE=" Lastrada " ]Je cherche la suite.
[/QUOTE]Tu cherches quoi ?


----------



## Lastrada (21 Juin 2011)

Matyu a dit:


> Tu cherches quoi ?



Je cherchais le prochain film que je voulais vous faire deviner. (Dr Folamour)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h48 ----------

Party !

Comédie européenne récente. 


Ce matin je suis d'humeur rabelaisienne, truculente.


----------



## bompi (21 Juin 2011)

C'est là qu'on voit le poids des années  Les deux précédents films, à la première image je les ai reconnus (je dirais même, pour Tati, avant même d'avoir vu l'image en entier tout en faisant défiler la page ).

Bon, là, c'est sûr, l'énigme en cours : connais pas ! :rateau:


----------



## Lastrada (21 Juin 2011)

C'est un film allemand.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Juin 2011)

Une comédie allemande récente ? Ne serait-ce pas _Soul Kitchen_ ? 

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Kitchen


----------



## Lastrada (21 Juin 2011)

Mais c'est incroyable ça !


Juste avec Allemand + comédie tu trouves ???

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h49 ----------

Allez voir ce film. Vous passerez un bon moment.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Juin 2011)

J'ai éliminé les comédies les plus anciennes et j'ai ensuite recherché sur Google des images correspondant à ce qui restait. Parmi celles qui correspondaient à Soul Kitchen, j'ai identifié le barbu à casquette. Sur d'autres encore, les murs en briques peintes en blanc. Mais je n'ai pas retrouvé les trois photos proposées. Ce que je m'interdis de faire, par contre, c'est de rechercher sur un moteur de recherche d'images similaires. Ou alors je renonce à jouer, car l'intérêt du jeu disparaît. Avec les captures d'un DVD personnel, cela ne marche évidemment pas d'ailleurs.

On parle beaucoup de renouveau du cinéma allemand depuis quelques années. Cela semble vrai.


Le film que je propose est un grand classique d'un grand réalisateur. Vraiment facile.


----------



## Lastrada (22 Juin 2011)

Les gendarmes de Saint Tropez ?  La mort aux trousses (sans l'avion) ? Casablanca ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Juin 2011)

Aucun des trois. Quelque chose de plus exotique. Et les trois photos proposées résument le début de l'intrigue.

Autres captures :


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2011)

Film japonais ? Années 40/50 ?


----------



## Aescleah (22 Juin 2011)

Un grand classique avec un grand réalisateur... Si les photos avaient pas été en noir et blanc, j'aurais mis ma pièce sur un porno de Marc Dorcel.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Juin 2011)

Aescleah a dit:


> Un grand classique avec un grand réalisateur... Si les photos avaient pas été en noir et blanc, j'aurais mis ma pièce sur un porno de Marc Dorcel.



Un petit moment de nostalgie, peut-être ? Le vague à l'âme du soir... 
Tracey Adams, Carole Tredille... Tout une époque qui ressurgit ! Les jeunes d'aujourd'hui ne savent pas ce qu'il ont manqué. Totor l'avait bien dit : 


_Dans ces jours où la tête au poids des ans s'incline,_
_Où l'homme, sans projets, sans but, sans visions,_
_Sent qu'il n'est déjà plus qu'une tombe en ruine_
_Où gisent ses vertus et ses illusions ;_
_
_
_Quand notre âme en rêvant descend dans nos entrailles,_
_Comptant dans notre coeur, qu'enfin la glace atteint,_
_Comme on compte les morts sur un champ de batailles,_
_Chaque douleur tombée et chaque songe éteint,_
_
_
_Comme quelqu'un qui cherche en tenant une lampe,_
_Loin des objets réels, loin du monde rieur,_
_Elle arrive à pas lents par une obscure rampe_
_Jusqu'au fond désolé du gouffre intérieur ;_
_
_
_Et là, dans cette nuit qu'aucun rayon n'étoile,_
_L'âme, en un repli sombre où tout semble finir,_
_Sent quelque chose encor palpiter sous un voile..._
_C'est toi qui dors dans l'ombre, ô sacré souvenir ! _
_
_
Ceci dit, pour répondre à Matyu, le film en question est effectivement plus nippon que fripon et date de la fin des années quarante.


----------



## bompi (22 Juin 2011)

Où ça, Tracey Adams ?


----------



## Pamoi (22 Juin 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Où ça, Tracey Adams ?



dans le prolongement du pied, là.


----------



## Aescleah (22 Juin 2011)

Dommage, si j'avais pu...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Juin 2011)

Mince, je ne pensais pas attirer des aficionados !


----------



## bompi (22 Juin 2011)

Ah ? Le film passe en couleur ?
Je ne savais pas que Rocco S. avait joué dans un film de Kurosawa/Mizoguchi/Naruse/... (je ne sais kequel a tourné l'énigme ci-dessus).

PS : perso, dans le genre cheveux bouffants et frisotés, je préfèrais Ashlyn Gere, bien plus entreprenante.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Juin 2011)

Pas plus Rocco que ses frères...

Mais il y a du Kurosawa là-dessous, n'en doutez pas.


----------



## Pamoi (22 Juin 2011)

Ce qui est bizarre ce sont ces gendarmes français (à priori)
L'action se déroule en indochine ??

edit:



Cratès a dit:


> Pas plus Rocco que ses frères...
> 
> Mais il y a du Kurosawa là-dessous, n'en doutez pas.



j'avais pas vu, donc je n'ai rien dit


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Juin 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Ce qui est bizarre ce sont ces gendarmes français (à priori)
> L'action se déroule en indochine ??



Pas du tout. Du nippon pur sushi.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2011)

&#37326;&#33391;&#29356;&#12289;" chien enragé " Akira Kurosawa, 1949 ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Juin 2011)

Matyu a dit:


> &#37326;&#33391;&#29356;&#12289;" chien enragé " Akira Kurosawa, 1949 ?



Mais bien sûr !  Sur la dernière capture, on pouvait reconnaître Takashi Shimura, l'un des acteurs fétiches de Kurosawa, l'autre vedette étant Toshiro Mifune. C'est un récit policier, mais aussi une peinture de la crise matérielle et morale du Japon dans les années d'après-guerre.















​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2011)

Ce soir je vous propose ceci :


----------



## lineakd (23 Juin 2011)

@matyu, un film allemand?


----------



## Pamoi (23 Juin 2011)

@matyu: t'as pas + petit, comme photos à nous proposer ??


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2011)

Quoi dans l'image fait penser à un film allemand ou à une époque bien précise ?

Oui, film allemand.


----------



## Aescleah (23 Juin 2011)

Matyu a dit:


> Quoi dans l'image fait penser à un film allemand ou à époque bien précise ?
> 
> Oui, film allemand.



C'est pourtant évident: la plaque d'immatricualtion de la voiture dans la première photo.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> @matyu: t'as pas + petit, comme photos à nous proposer ??



Désolé.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Juin 2011)

Je crois reconnaître un des acteurs (le plus à gauche sur le banc). Cela se passe-t-il en Allemagne de l'Est ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2011)

Je crois que vous avez trouvé... L'homme le plus à gauche sur la photo est un comédien allemand assez connu. Oui, l'action du film se passe en RDA. C'est donc ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Juin 2011)

La Vie des autres.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2011)

> Quoi dans l'image fait penser à un film allemand ou à une époque bien précise ?


La voiture noire est une limousine Volvo typique d'un membre du  politbüro du SED ( parti communiste de la RDA ) dans les années 80. 

L'action se passe à Berlin-Est entre 1984 et 1985. Ce film est sorti en  2006 et a été réalisé par Florian Henckel von Donnersmarck.

A toi Cratès.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Juin 2011)

J'ai bien aimé _La Vie des autres_, sans entrer totalement dans le film cependant. Bien sûr, pour les Allemands, c'est un aspect tellement sensible de leur histoire nationale qu'ils ont plébiscité le film...

Voici ma proposition : un film subtil, peut-être un peu trop... Une bonne surprise en tout cas lorsque je l'ai vu.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2011)

Est-ce que l'homme dans la première image porte un uniforme de Tsahal ( armée israélienne ) ?

L'action se passe au proche-orient ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Juin 2011)

Ce n'est pas un officier israélien. L'action se déroule en divers lieu, dont une ancienne possession britannique d'Asie.

Autre capture :


----------



## bompi (23 Juin 2011)

Ça, c'est une capture du 11 septembre et je suppose que les uniformes sont ceux d'Indiens ou de Pakistanais ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2011)

Un jumper du 11 septembre ?

Années 2000 ?


----------



## bompi (24 Juin 2011)

Je suis sûr d'avoir déjà vu le jeune homme de la deuxième photo. Il ressemble à un acteur de Spooks (MI-5).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Juin 2011)

Un uniforme pakistanais (la scène d'introduction se déroule à Karachi) et une image du 11 septembre 2001. Je ne connais guère les acteurs en fait. Il n'y a pas de très grande vedette internationalement connue. Le film est sorti en 2006.


----------



## bompi (24 Juin 2011)

Si je poursuis mon propos avec ton nouvel indice, il s'agit de *Infinite Justice*. L'acteur dont je parle est Raza Jaffrey.

Au passage, Spooks est une bonne série d'espionnage qui, pour être caricaturale et paranoïaque (le sujet le demande, certes), a pour elle d'être britannique et bien réalisée. On y trouve donc l'humour noir et l'ironie qui manque cruellement à d'autres séries, produites outre-atlantique.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Juin 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Si je poursuis mon propos avec ton nouvel indice, il s'agit de *Infinite Justice*. L'acteur dont je parle est Raza Jaffrey.
> 
> Au passage, Spooks est une bonne série d'espionnage qui, pour être caricaturale et paranoïaque (le sujet le demande, certes), a pour elle d'être britannique et bien réalisée. On y trouve donc l'humour noir et l'ironie qui manque cruellement à d'autres séries, produites outre-atlantique.



C'étaient bien des captures d'_Infinite Justice_, de Jamil Dhelavi. Un thriller politique subtil sur les causes et les conséquences du 11 septembre, en partie inspiré de l'histoire du journaliste Daniel Pearl. Je ne pouvais rien dire sur les acteurs, ne connaissant pas Raza Jeffrey, qui joue dans le film aux côtés de Kevin Collins. Mais je suis bien d'accord sur la qualité des productions britanniques, lorsqu'elles ne cherchent pas à copier à tout prix le modèle américain. Et puis, il y a chez eux la tradition du théâtre shakespearien, qui a produit et produira encore des générations d'acteurs/actrices de qualité. 


À toi la main.


----------



## bompi (24 Juin 2011)

C'est parti.


----------



## Arlequin (24 Juin 2011)

hello

film italien ?


----------



## bompi (24 Juin 2011)

Tout à fait. Le ru traversé est passablement connu, des Italiens comme de la plupart des enfants européens


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Juin 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Tout à fait. Le ru traversé est passablement connu, des Italiens comme de la plupart des enfants européens



Le Rubicon ? "Anerrifthô Kubos"...


----------



## bompi (24 Juin 2011)

C'est effectivement le ru Bicon. 
Ça devrait aider


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Juin 2011)

Je dirais ça (sans certitude) :


----------



## bompi (24 Juin 2011)

Je dirais que tu aurais raison.


Des louves comme ça donnent envie de s'appeler Romulus (ou Remus, pour les masochistes).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Juin 2011)

J'ai hésité entre un Bergman et ça :


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2011)

Les années 60 aux USA. Sinon je cherche...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Juin 2011)

Film de 1970. Réalisateur américain. Et pas peu connu...


----------



## bompi (25 Juin 2011)

Au flan : Senior Prom (USA/1958) ?

Edith : Oups !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h33 ----------

Un truc genre Quoi de neuf Pussycat ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Juin 2011)

Un film difficile à classer, en fait. Son auteur a créé son propre genre.

Un indice sérieux :








​Et une autre capture (ma bonté me perdra...) :
​


----------



## lineakd (26 Juin 2011)

@Cratès, c'est un film de Lloyd Kaufman?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Juin 2011)

Non, ce n'est pas Kaufman.

Quel donc est le réalisateur américain décomplexé capable de faire de l'humour avec ça ?










Tout en s'intéressant à des personnages... plus stimulants, dirons-nous ? Comme celui-ci :


​


----------



## bompi (26 Juin 2011)

Je pensais à Wilder mais en 70 il n'a fait que Sherlock Holmes. Damn !


----------



## lineakd (27 Juin 2011)

@cratès, comme il est tard, c'est du Russ Meyer?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Juin 2011)

Je me permets d'insister sur un indice crucial que j'avais donné, mais sous une autre forme cette fois :






​

Quel est par ailleurs le réalisateur capable de placer dans le même film ces deux images ?














​*Edit:*​​Désolé, je n'avais pas vu que le réalisateur avait été trouvé. c'est bien de Russ Meyer qu'il s'agit (il avait été caméraman durant la 2e GM, dans l'armée Patton). Mais de quel film s'agit-il exactement ?​​


----------



## lineakd (27 Juin 2011)

@cratès, en suivant "shooting war", je suis tombé sur celui-ci: 
"Beyond the Valley of the Dolls".


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Juin 2011)

Mais oui ! C'est cela même. ​Je ne suis pas vraiment fan de Russ Meyer, mais c'est distrayant tout de même.


Bravo lineakd !​


----------



## lineakd (27 Juin 2011)

Salut, un film d'été. :rose:


----------



## lineakd (29 Juin 2011)

Salut, personne...?


----------



## Arlequin (29 Juin 2011)

Cameron Diaz dans Bad Teacher


----------



## lineakd (29 Juin 2011)

@arlequin, bravo , à toi!


----------



## Arlequin (29 Juin 2011)

ça devrait aller vite

grand classique, deux monstres pour les rôles principaux

revu récemment avec bonheur

Je trouve que la première moitié du film est assez prenante, mais la seconde nettement moins ... mais ce n'est que mon avis


----------



## Romuald (29 Juin 2011)

Ca sent le film en costume et technicolor à tendance historique, genre Mayerling ou le Guépard


----------



## Arlequin (29 Juin 2011)

pas du tout

et en parlant costume


----------



## lineakd (29 Juin 2011)

@arlequin, film français? dans les années 70?


----------



## Arlequin (29 Juin 2011)

lineakd a dit:


> @arlequin, film français? dans les années 70?



oui
et
oui

fiasco financier, il est considéré comme raté par son réalisateur mais aussi pour la plupart des critiques de l'époque... 

les seconds rôles sont également connus (ou le sont devenus par la suite)

nous voyageons là dans une fresque franchouillarde, qui part un peu en c*uille dans la seconde moitié (celle où j'accroche moins), mais reste néanmoins très traditionnelle de ce grand réalisateur ! 

Amha, il est plus que probable que ce film serait tombé dans l'oubli le plus total si les deux têtes d'affiche n'y avaient officié

Les deux captures reflètent à elles seules le sujet principal du film (pour autant que la seconde soit suffisamment explicite  )


----------



## Arlequin (30 Juin 2011)

hébé, pas si rapide que ça finalement 

une des dernières scènes du film, petit clin d'oeil à Bukowski


----------



## lineakd (30 Juin 2011)

@arlequin, pas d'amateurs de Bertrand Blier. 
À la même époque que les valseuses (miou-miou :love.


----------



## Pamoi (30 Juin 2011)

La différence importante est que "les valseuses" était un excellent film !!


----------



## Arlequin (30 Juin 2011)

lineakd a dit:


> @arlequin, pas d'amateurs de Bertrand Blier.
> À la même époque que les valseuses (miou-miou :love.



tu chauffes 

effectivement le papa a joué dans le film du fiston

mais pas miou miou



Pamoi a dit:


> La différence importante est que "les valseuses" était un excellent film !!



héhé

disons que ce film n'est pas mauvais, l'idée est bonne, le ficelage nettement moins

très anarchique, bordélique ... du Blier en petite forme on va dire

Bon avec ça on y est non ?


----------



## Pamoi (30 Juin 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> du Blier en petite forme on va dire



du Blier tel qu'en lui même, dirais-je diraient ses détracteurs


----------



## Arlequin (30 Juin 2011)

bon alors ? vraiment personne ?

même pas une question pour faire avancer le schilmliliimiblik ?

c'est drôlement calme par ici

la prochaine fois, je poste un disney


----------



## Pamoi (30 Juin 2011)

on cherche un truc intéressant pour prendre la suite


----------



## Arlequin (30 Juin 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> on cherche un truc intéressant pour prendre la suite



gnagnagna 

je laisse jusqu'à demain fin de matinée, après cassos pour une semaine de repos bien méritée...:love:


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Juin 2011)

ça serait pas "Calmos" de Bertrand Blier ?


----------



## Arlequin (30 Juin 2011)

Toum'aï a dit:


> ça serait pas "Calmos" de Bertrand Blier ?



ha ben voilà 

avec Marielle et Rochefort donc (et jugnot et Sylvie joly et la succulente brigitte fossey et ses petits seins pointus :love:, et "soeur marie thérese" et ... )

bien vu

vous avez échappé de peu à une capture du début de film, dans le cabinet de gyné de Marielle  (dailymotion vous aidera à y voir plus clair)


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Juin 2011)

Ha oui, les rillettes...  :love::love:

J'en prépare un pour dans pas longtemps !


----------



## Arlequin (30 Juin 2011)

Toum'aï a dit:


> J'en prépare un pour dans pas longtemps !



un quoi ? un sandwich rillettes ? 




phrase culte: 

J.Rochefort: "je suis barbouillé"
JP.Marielle: ""Débarbouille-toi, la Tuborg c'est fait pour ça! Rien de tel pour se remettre la bouche à neuf !"


***************
_intermède poétique
***************

« t&#8217;as déjà vu un curé sans soutane ? Non ? Tu veux savoir pourquoi ?  Ben vous, avec vos pantalons, quand vous pêtez, ça colle aux  jambes&#8230;..Alors que nous, ça aère !»_


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Juin 2011)

Bon, voilà...
Un film qui aurait pu être culte et qui a peut-être ses afficionados !


----------



## Arlequin (30 Juin 2011)

je dirais Sean Connery, dans Zardoz 

nan ?

ha ! 




bon, remets nous un truc sympa stp et fissa


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Juin 2011)

Mer...e, c'était trop facile. Je reviens avec autre chose...  :rateau:

Voilà... Et si c'est trouvé trop vite je passe la main :rose:


----------



## Pamoi (30 Juin 2011)

film US, de gangsters, une partie de l'action (photo 1) se déroule à Alcatraz ?

_Ça se passe toujours à Alcatraz, ces scènes là, en principe_


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2011)

Ça n'est pas LÉvadé d'Alcatraz ?

Mission Alcatraz ? Le Prisonnier d'Alcatraz ?


----------



## Pamoi (30 Juin 2011)

Matyu a dit:


> Ça n'est pas LÉvadé d'Alcatraz ?
> 
> Mission Alcatraz ? Le Prisonnier d'Alcatraz ?



t'as oublié Martine à Alcatraz, Mon curé à Alcatraz, La revanche d'Alcatraz, etc ...


----------



## bompi (30 Juin 2011)

Ou "L'année dernière à Alcatraz" ?


----------



## Arlequin (1 Juillet 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> t'as oublié Martine à Alcatraz, Mon curé à Alcatraz, La revanche d'Alcatraz, etc ...





bompi a dit:


> Ou "L'année dernière à Alcatraz" ?



mouahahahahahahahaha 
(zut suis à court de cdb:rose


----------



## Romuald (1 Juillet 2011)

Vu la deuxième capture, je pencherai plutôt pour 'Alcatraz ne répond plus'


----------



## Arlequin (1 Juillet 2011)

et "les gendarmes à Alcatraz" :rateau:


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Juillet 2011)

Ouaaarrrhhh ! J'me réveille... :sleep:
Bon, Alcatraz on peut oublier... 
+ 2 indices


----------



## Pamoi (1 Juillet 2011)

Ah .... L.A. Confidential ? (un de plus que je n'ai jamais vu )


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Juillet 2011)

A toi...


----------



## bompi (1 Juillet 2011)

Autant avec les deux photos couleur c'est facile, autant je ne me souviens vraiment pas du tout des images en noir et blanc.


----------



## Pamoi (1 Juillet 2011)

Alors avec un metteur en scène connu et une équipe d'acteurs confirmés qui dont certains ont tourné dans des monuments du 7è art, je vous présente un film raté, une daube. _(vous constaterez que contrairement à notre ami Arlequin, j'assume totalement lorsque je poste ce genre de chose  )_


----------



## Arlequin (1 Juillet 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> A_(vous constaterez que contrairement à notre ami Arlequin, j'assume totalement lorsque je poste ce genre de chose  )_



tss tss tss  j'assume 

et là je me fais un bon petit trip Marielle/Rochefort (pétrole pétrole, les galettes, etc .)

bref

y'aurait pas du _General Lee_ là dessous ?


----------



## bompi (1 Juillet 2011)

C'est pour le coup que l'on se croirait dans Russ Meyer... (sauf qu'il n'avait pas les moyens de filmer en CinemaScope®).

On dirait du Sheriff fais-moi peur.


----------



## Arlequin (1 Juillet 2011)

bompi a dit:


> On dirait du Sheriff fais-moi peur.





Arlequin a dit:


> y'aurait pas du _General Lee_ là dessous ?




copieur 

le "general" étant la dodge des frères Duke 



bon, sur ce, je m'en vais pendant une semaine ... amusez-vous bien

à+ et bon we


----------



## Pamoi (2 Juillet 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> y'aurait pas du _General Lee_ là dessous ?





bompi a dit:


> C'est pour le coup que l'on se croirait dans Russ Meyer... (sauf qu'il n'avait pas les moyens de filmer en CinemaScope®).
> 
> On dirait du Sheriff fais-moi peur.



les apparences sont trompeuses. Film français


----------



## bompi (2 Juillet 2011)

Depuis le début je pense à *Fantasia chez les ploucs*, justement pour ce côté un peu bouseux mid-ouest.


----------



## Pamoi (2 Juillet 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Depuis le début je pense à *Fantasia chez les ploucs*




Voilà , 

A toi la main


----------



## bompi (2 Juillet 2011)

Devrait pas durer, çui-là.


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Juillet 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Devrait pas durer, çui-là.



Sans certitude, je pense qu'il s'agit du début de *The Great Escape (1963)*, de *John Sturges*... :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2011)

Moi j'hésitais entre la grande évasion et la grande vadrouille.


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Juillet 2011)

Matyu a dit:


> Moi j'hésitais entre la grande évasion et la grande vadrouille.



*La Grande Vadrouille* et la Metro Goldwyn Mayer?... 
Je ne parierais pas cher là-dessus.


----------



## bompi (2 Juillet 2011)

Et tu aurais bien raison, assurément.
Car tu as immédiatement trouvé (pourtant on voit les Fridolins mais pas encore le camp de prisonniers et... Steve McQueen).

C'est à toi !


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Juillet 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Et tu aurais bien raison, assurément.
> Car tu as immédiatement trouvé (pourtant on voit les Fridolins mais pas encore le camp de prisonniers et... Steve McQueen).
> 
> C'est à toi !



Merci. 




Voici pour vous... 







​


----------



## bompi (3 Juillet 2011)

Ça fait un peu ambiance "Dorian Gray".


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Juillet 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Ça fait un peu ambiance "Dorian Gray".



Pas vraiment, mais ton idée est intéressante, toutefois. 
Il s'agit d'un film où le mystère est l'un des maîtres mots... 

imdb le classe dans les genres suivants : Drama | Film-Noir | Mystery | Thriller


Indices supplémentaires :

- L'acteur principal (présent sur l'image précédente) est un peu connu...  Un peu, hein, pas forcément une superstar non plus...   Acteur fort estimable, ceci dit.  Et déjà croisé dans ce thread... 

- Le réalisateur est extrêmement connu. Certains de ses films ont déjà été proposés dans "C'est quoi, ce film?", mais sauf erreur de ma part pas encore celui-ci...










​


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Juillet 2011)

Film américain, réalisateur né en Autriche... 



Nouvelle image... 







​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2011)

Fritz Lang ?


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Juillet 2011)

Matyu a dit:


> Fritz Lang ?



Oui ! 

Prochaine image un peu plus tard dans la soirée, si nécessaire. 




[Edith]

Deux images pour le prix d'une !... 











Les deux acteurs principaux, dont l'acteur un peu connu dont je parlais dans un post précédent. ​



[/Edith]


----------



## bompi (3 Juillet 2011)

*The secret beyond the door...* ?

Pas vu. Mais semble convenir. L'acteur principal étant Michael Redgrave, il est quand même plutôt connu.


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Juillet 2011)

bompi a dit:


> *The secret beyond the door...* ?
> 
> Pas vu. Mais semble convenir. L'acteur principal étant Michael Redgrave, il est quand même plutôt connu.



C'est *exactement ça* !  

J'ai découvert ce film récemment, et je vous le recommande à tous très vivement ! 




Bien joué, à toi la main ! :king:


----------



## bompi (4 Juillet 2011)

Je crains qu'il ne vous faille attendre jusqu'à ce soir. Si cette attente est insoutenable, prend la main qui veut


----------



## Pamoi (1 Août 2011)

l'attente est insoutenable, et pourtant personne ne prend la main.


----------



## bompi (2 Août 2011)

Oups ! désolé. Allez-y, prenez la main. messieurs-dames. Je suis un peu charrette, question forum (une histoire de nouveau félidé).


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2011)

Voilà ce que je vous propose :


----------



## Lastrada (2 Août 2011)

Serait-ce Takeshi Kitano (à droite de la seconde photo)  ? Ca parle de quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2011)

Oui, c'est bien Takeshi Kitano ( à droite de la seconde photo ).

Dans ce film il joue le rôle d'un _" homme d'affaire "..._


----------



## bompi (2 Août 2011)

Ça fait penser à Sonatine (pour situer l'époque).


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2011)

Oui, c'est bien Sonatine de Takeshi kitano ( 1993 ).

A toi bompi, ou si quelqu'un d'autre veut prendre la main.


----------



## bompi (3 Août 2011)

Désolé mais je suis un peu trop pris par ailleurs pour proposer un film [je n'ai rien en stock].

Donc allez-y.


----------



## lycosxy (5 Août 2011)

Je propose alors, quelqu'un reconnait ce film ?


----------



## Lastrada (5 Août 2011)

Je dirais prestige. D'après le nom de l'image.

:rateau:

Tu veux essayer à nouveau avec un autre film et sans donner la solution en même temps ?


----------



## bompi (5 Août 2011)

C'est bien ça. En même temps, on reconnaît aisément Christian Bale, Hugh Jackman et David Bowie (au moins un des trois ).


----------



## Aescleah (21 Août 2011)

J'ai comme l'impression que Lastrada est en vacances...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2011)

Voilà ce que je vous propose :


----------



## Mrdeep (21 Août 2011)

Le serpent ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2011)

Ouais. Le Serpent ( 2006 ) de Éric Barbier avec Yvan Attal et Clovis Cornillac.
Un très bon thriller que je vous recommande.

A toi Mrdeep.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Août 2011)

Ah, Olga Kurylenko...


----------



## Mrdeep (21 Août 2011)

C'est mon premier film comment je fais pour uploadé l'image ? Je met un lien direct ou je dois l'upload ?


----------



## Lastrada (21 Août 2011)

http://goo.gl/WSkca


----------



## Mrdeep (21 Août 2011)

Pour commencer , mon premier film je met un film assez récent


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Août 2011)

Tu peux utiliser un hébergeur comme http://www.hostingpics.net/ ou http://imageshack.us/ (parmi bien d'autres).

Edit : déjà fait...


----------



## Lastrada (21 Août 2011)

Mr Nice ?


----------



## Mrdeep (21 Août 2011)

Exact


----------



## Emmanuel94 (7 Septembre 2011)

bon j'attends encore quelques heures avant de prendre la main


----------



## bompi (7 Septembre 2011)

Je pense que tu peux y aller, sans hésitation


----------



## Lastrada (7 Septembre 2011)

Je te remets officiellement la main.


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Septembre 2011)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> bon j'attends encore quelques heures avant de prendre la main





bompi a dit:


> Je pense que tu peux y aller, sans hésitation





Lastrada a dit:


> Je te remets officiellement la main.



Je tiens à préciser que j'approuve cette remise de main par bompi et Lastrada.


----------



## Arlequin (7 Septembre 2011)

puisque vous attendez mon approbation
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
je ne m'y oppose pas le moins du monde


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Septembre 2011)

Serait-ce l'homme invisible d'après H.G. Wells :mouais:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Septembre 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Serait-ce l'homme invisible d'après H.G. Wells :mouais:





Ou peut-être ce film...


----------



## Lastrada (4 Octobre 2011)

Emmanuel, ça ne veut pas dire Dieu est avec nous ?


----------



## bompi (4 Octobre 2011)

Tout à fait.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2011)

Si personne ne se décide à prendre la main, je me ferai une joie de proposer quelque chose...


----------



## Lastrada (5 Octobre 2011)

Surtout : pas de précipitation. Je propose la tenue d'un assemblée puis d'un scrutin à deux tours de paté. Pour évaluer cette proposition. Les enjeux sont énormes après tout.


----------



## Pamoi (5 Octobre 2011)

Un débat entre nous tous s'impose préalablement pour désigner celui qui posera l'énigme. Chacun posera ses arguments, et nous déciderons ensuite. Soyons démocratiques.
Perso, je pencherais pour proposer un film connu.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2011)

Je me lance :


----------



## Pamoi (5 Octobre 2011)

pfffff, effectivement, film connu

Ghost Dog.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2011)

Oui, Ghost Dog : la voie du Samouraï. Jim Jarmusch ( 1999 )

à toi Pamoi.


----------



## Pamoi (5 Octobre 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Un débat entre nous tous s'impose préalablement pour désigner celui qui posera l'énigme. Chacun posera ses arguments, et nous déciderons ensuite. Soyons démocratiques.
> Perso, je pencherais pour proposer un film connu.



Bon, concrètement, on fait comment, alors ??


----------



## Lastrada (6 Octobre 2011)

C'est toi qui t'y colle. On vient de voter.


----------



## Pamoi (6 Octobre 2011)

Bon, à vos marques.






indice: Vous avez beau dire, y a pas seulement que d'la pomme.


----------



## Lastrada (6 Octobre 2011)

C'est un film français ??


----------



## bompi (6 Octobre 2011)

Je ne reconnais pas bien l'acteur du milieu, le verre à la main. La scène se passe dans une cuisine ?


----------



## Arlequin (6 Octobre 2011)

c'est un piège; c'est un film récent* en couleur*, mais la capture est en noir et blanc, c'est ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2011)

L'alcool à c't'âge-là ! ?


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Octobre 2011)

"Happy birthday to you"


----------



## Pamoi (6 Octobre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> C'est un film français ??



Bien vu  



bompi a dit:


> Je ne reconnais pas bien l'acteur du milieu, le verre à la main. La scène se passe dans une cuisine ?



oui également 

Bon, allez deux autres zimages (jour de bonté) :











Attention, la 1ère image contient un indice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




autre indice : On ne devrait jamais quitter Montauban.


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Octobre 2011)

pfffiou....
teuhhh....
ouinnng....
tahoooou...


----------



## Pamoi (6 Octobre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> c'est un piège; c'est un film récent* en couleur*, mais la capture est en noir et blanc, c'est ça ?


non, vieux film en N&B. Pas certain que tu connaisses, t'es trop jeune.  


Matyu a dit:


> L'alcool à c't'âge-là ! ?


Non mais c'est un scandale hein ? 


Dos Jones a dit:


> "Happy birthday to you"


Mais y connaît pas Raoul ce mec !


Toum'aï a dit:


> pfffiou....
> teuhhh....
> ouinnng....
> tahoooou...


y'a ça aussi 

Bon je remets pas de photo tout de suite, c'est juste un rattrapage  (et en plus ça deviendrait facile ....)


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Octobre 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Attention, la 1ère image contient un indice


Sans conviction"Les barbouzes"


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Octobre 2011)

Les tontons tringleurs ?


----------



## Arlequin (6 Octobre 2011)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Les tontons tringleurs ?



y'a pas de tringle`dans les indices 

merde alors, suis trop jeune .... c'est con :rose:

bon ben quand y'a un disney à trouver, vous m'faites signe :rateau:


----------



## Pamoi (6 Octobre 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Sans conviction"Les barbouzes"





Toum'aï a dit:


> Les tontons tringleurs ?



vous z'etes pas loin, les gars !! 



Arlequin a dit:


> y'a pas de tringle`dans les indices
> 
> merde alors, suis trop jeune .... c'est con :rose:
> 
> bon ben quand y'a un disney à trouver, vous m'faites signe :rateau:



mais non, reviens .... sur un malentendu, tu pourrais trouver 

Autre image:






Allez un indice supplémentaire : Lino Ventura apparaît au générique


----------



## Arlequin (6 Octobre 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> vous z'etes pas loin, les gars !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qui ? Encore un sinistre inconnu sauf de toi seul  et pourquoi pas un Jean Lefébure aussi tant qu'on y est  ... Ace Ventura, pas Lino, d'abord 

Toujours ce besoin d'étaler sa culture à deux balles ppppffffff ! 





Non mais franchement, ça devient pénible ce jeu pour intellos


----------



## Lastrada (6 Octobre 2011)

C'est sur la résistance, je parie. L'armée des ombres ?


----------



## Pamoi (6 Octobre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> Qui ? Encore un sinistre inconnu sauf de toi seul  et pourquoi pas un Jean Lefébure aussi tant qu'on y est  ... Ace Ventura, pas Lino, d'abord
> 
> Toujours ce besoin d'étaler sa culture à deux balles ppppffffff !
> 
> Non mais franchement, ça devient pénible ce jeu pour intellos



encore quelques efforts et tu y seras 



Lastrada a dit:


> C'est sur la résistance, je parie. L'armée des ombres ?



bonne pelle (ou mauvaise pioche). Dans l'armée des ombres, c'est Ventura qui a les lunettes. Ici c'est (indice) Francis Blanche. Héhé. Ça aurait du te mettre sur la voie.

Allez une autre photo, c'est la règle (avec un nouvel acteur, soyez attentifs):


----------



## Lastrada (6 Octobre 2011)

Je ne vois pas du tout. Je passe mon tour. Bonne chance les gars.


----------



## Romuald (6 Octobre 2011)

ben moi je peux pas jouer, parce que l'acteur du dessus c'est mon cousin issu-issu de germain par alliance, alors forcément...


----------



## Arlequin (7 Octobre 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


>



une fille la bouche ouverte
un gars qui sort son long calibre
un autre gars qui essaye d'y mettre un doigt

c'est dégueulasse

je vous demande de vous arrêter

je vais alerter la modération 

Pamoi, mon petit... Je voudrais pas te paraître vieux jeu ni encore moins grossier. L'Arlequin de la Pampa, parfois rude, reste toujours courtois mais la vérité m'oblige à te le dire : ton énigme commence à me les briser menu !


----------



## Lastrada (7 Octobre 2011)

Arlequin, arrête de faire l'andouille et soit attentif, un peu


----------



## rabisse (7 Octobre 2011)

"Seulement, le tout-venant a été piraté par les mômes. Qu'est ce qu'on fait ? on se risque sur le bizarre ?... Ça va rajeunir personne."


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Octobre 2011)

On va pas y passer la vie des rats :mouais:

Je propose une motion de censure et que l'on bannisse Pamoi pour nous avoir proposé un film qui n'a du passer que sur TDF en version sous-titrée et à deux heures du matin

Qui vote pour ?

Ne laissons pas ce fil s'enterrer pour une bouze infâme que personne n'a vu


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Octobre 2011)

Ouais, moi je vais les flinguer les pompons, na marre...


----------



## Pamoi (7 Octobre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> une fille la bouche ouverte
> un gars qui sort son long calibre
> un autre gars qui essaye d'y mettre un doigt
> 
> ...





Dos Jones a dit:


> On va pas y passer la vie des rats&#8230; :mouais:
> 
> Je propose une motion de censure et que l'on bannisse Pamoi pour nous avoir proposé un film qui n'a du passer que sur TDF en version sous-titrée et à deux heures du matin&#8230;
> 
> ...





Toum'aï a dit:


> Ouais, moi je vais les flinguer les pompons, na marre...



Attention Messieurs !!!!
Moi, quand on m'en fait trop je correctionne plus : je dynamite, je disperse, je ventile !

photo:







indice:

non, pas d'indice, finalement


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Octobre 2011)

Alors comme c'est "Les tontons flingueurs" je me dis que comme j'en ai un sous le coude, je le balance...  

1er indice : c'est Lino
2ème indice : Londres

Alllez, on repart sur de bonnes bases...


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Octobre 2011)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Alors comme c'est "Les tontons flingueurs" je me dis que comme j'en ai un sous le coude, je le balance...
> 
> 1er indice : c'est Lino
> 2ème indice : Londres
> ...


Au moins là c'est facile pas comme le précédent 

La grande menace


----------



## Pamoi (7 Octobre 2011)

Toum'aï a dit:


> "Les tontons flingueurs"



enfin un connaisseur, un cinéphile, un vrai


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Octobre 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Au moins là c'est facile pas comme le précédent
> 
> La grande menace



Ttttt... "Medusa Touch"  :rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Octobre 2011)

Continuons avec un classique alors


----------



## Lastrada (7 Octobre 2011)

c'est un film français ?


La journée de la jupe  ?


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Octobre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> c'est un film français ?
> 
> La journée de la jupe  ?


Le film n'est pas français mais il n'est pas sans rapport avec la France


----------



## Pamoi (7 Octobre 2011)

un rapport avec Cayenne ?


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Octobre 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> un rapport avec Cayenne ?


Le poivre ou le bagne ?


----------



## Pamoi (7 Octobre 2011)

bah .... les 2 mon général 

Autrement, un rapport avec le Mexique (la tequila et les haricots sauteurs ) ?


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Octobre 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> bah .... les 2 mon général
> 
> Autrement, un rapport avec le Mexique (la tequila et les haricots sauteurs ) ?


Précise ta pensée 

Je crains fort que si tu ais la bonne réponse tu vas encore nous proposer un machin introuvable


----------



## Pamoi (7 Octobre 2011)

non, aucune idée de quel film il peut s'agir, mais l'arrière-plan de la deuxième capture fait bagne, ou batiment mexicain.
D'où mes superbes questions


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Octobre 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> non, aucune idée de quel film il peut s'agir, mais l'arrière-plan de la deuxième capture fait bagne, ou batiment mexicain.
> D'où mes superbes questions


Sérieux ?

L'arrière plan correspond à une prison française en réalité

Mais j'en ai peut-être trop dit déjà 

Donc pas de nouvelles captures en attendant


----------



## Pamoi (7 Octobre 2011)

un rapport avec un certain capitaine ??


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Octobre 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> un rapport avec un certain capitaine ??


A priori non&#8230; 

Mais c'est vaste comme question&#8230; y'a toujours un pitaine quelque part&#8230; 




Trouver la ville du clocher devrait donner un indice&#8230;


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Octobre 2011)

Capture suivante alors 




Indice : Steve Jobs avait 19 ans lors de la sortie de ce film


----------



## Lastrada (8 Octobre 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Capture suivante alors
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Riot In a women's prison ?


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Octobre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Riot In a women's prison ?


Ben non 

Pamoi m'a donné la bonne réponse par MP mais vu le flop de sa dernière proposition (machins flingueurs) J'ai pas l'impression qu'il veuille renouveler l'expérience :mouais:

Peur peut-être de se faire bannir du fil ce dégonflé 

Un tit effort, tu as déjà l'année, et en relisant les posts du triste sire ci dessus nommé D) tu devrais trouver facilement


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Octobre 2011)

Vous pourriez y mettre un peu de bonne volonté 

Allez au plus rapide Top chrono


----------



## Lastrada (8 Octobre 2011)

Nom d'un papillon, non, je ne vois toujours pas.


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Octobre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Nom d'un *papillon*, non, je ne vois toujours pas.


Bravo c'est cela même 

A toi la main et cochon qui s'en dédit :mouais:


----------



## Arlequin (8 Octobre 2011)

ok, ai trouvé

les tontons flingueurs ! 

franchement, c'est du bol hein, passeque question indice


----------



## Lastrada (8 Octobre 2011)

Bravo. A toi la main !


----------



## Lastrada (9 Octobre 2011)




----------



## Dos Jones (9 Octobre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Image&#8230;


Belle plante&#8230; 

Je parle de la verte à droite&#8230; 

Un film de Bunuel ?


----------



## Lastrada (9 Octobre 2011)

*NON !!!*​


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Octobre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> *NON !!!*​


*Rocky 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,20,21,22,23,24,25, etc&#8230; *

Moi aussi je peux crier&#8230;


----------



## Lastrada (9 Octobre 2011)

Non plus.​


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Octobre 2011)

c'est l'histoire d'un photographe ?


----------



## Lastrada (9 Octobre 2011)

C'est plutôt une histoire de famille. Dont l'un des membres est photographe.
​


----------



## Lastrada (9 Octobre 2011)




----------



## Lastrada (12 Octobre 2011)

Ca se passe donc en Angleterre... Et c'est l'histoire d'une famille dans laquelle on ne se dit pas tout. Le problème sur ce film c'est que soit je vous montre les acteurs principaux soit rien d'autre.. C'est difficile de ne pas vous aider trop ou trop peu.


​


----------



## bompi (13 Octobre 2011)

Jamais vu


----------



## Lastrada (13 Octobre 2011)

Voici les personnages principaux, une mère et sa fille. Bompi, je t'envie si tu n'as pas vu les films de ce réalisateur Mancunien. Tu vas pouvoir les découvrir.​


----------



## bompi (13 Octobre 2011)

Je n'ai pas vu le film (juste aperçu) mais là, le suspense touche à sa fin... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h00 ----------

Le temps de retrouver le réalisateur et le film : Secrets & Lies de *Mike Leigh*.


----------



## Lastrada (13 Octobre 2011)

Twingo !


----------



## bompi (13 Octobre 2011)

Et on enchaîne avec quelque chose de bien différent.

Le film est dirigé par un gars super connu. Il y a un acteur super connu. Et une actrice universellement connue (ou presque).


----------



## Lastrada (13 Octobre 2011)

Cary Grant  ? Hitchcok ?


----------



## Romuald (13 Octobre 2011)

Je n'ai pas l'impression que ce soit Cary Grant, et la blonde me semble trop vieille pour un Hitchcock 

A tout hasard 'Assurance sur la mort' de Billy Wilder ?

(juste parce que ladite blonde semble revenir d'un enterrement et que par association d'idées...)


----------



## bompi (13 Octobre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Cary Grant  ? Hitchcok ?


Oui (bien vu  ). Non.

La première photo c'est juste pour temporiser un peu (je ne crois pas que le gars soit très connu). La deuxième, c'est notre star féminine, de dos.


----------



## Lastrada (13 Octobre 2011)

On dirait trop Grace Kelly sur la première.


----------



## bompi (13 Octobre 2011)

Bin non. Mais c'est une actrice extrêmement connue elle aussi, mais pour d'autres films, avec un danseur célèbrissime, genre filiforme et magique...

À ma gauche, un personnage important de ce film.
À ma droite, notre actrice si célèbre (et au destin tragique, _in fine_).


----------



## Lastrada (13 Octobre 2011)

Once upon a honey moon ?


----------



## bompi (13 Octobre 2011)

Ah ? Non.
Mais c'est bien ces deux acteurs. Il ne te reste plus qu'à trouver l'actrice la plus connue de l'histoire du cinéma (américain) et tu auras ton film.


----------



## Lastrada (13 Octobre 2011)

Monkey business, donc.


----------



## bompi (13 Octobre 2011)

_Indeed, sir._


----------



## Lastrada (13 Octobre 2011)




----------



## Human-Fly (14 Octobre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


>



*Die Hard*, de *John McTiernan*. :style:

Sinon, je ne suis pas passé au bon moment, mais j'aime aussi beaucoup *Monkey Business*, dans un tout autre genre.


----------



## Lastrada (14 Octobre 2011)

Ho-Ho-Ho. Now you have to provide.


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Octobre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Ho-Ho-Ho. Now you have to provide.



Ho - Ho - Ho !... 

I'm affraid I'm a bit late, but here you are : 










On reste dans le même genre, mais rayon séries B. 
Toujours des policiers opposés à des terroristes dans un film d'action, mais la production est "cheap", donc... 
Réalisateur peu connu, mais plusieurs acteurs connus, dont une méga star en tête d'affiche.


----------



## Lastrada (14 Octobre 2011)

Die Hard 2 ?


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Octobre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Die Hard 2 ?



Non ! 




L'un des acteurs les plus connus du film, juste après la méga star tête d'affiche... 









Film sorti sur les écrans 7 ans avant le premier Die Hard...


----------



## Lastrada (14 Octobre 2011)

Film américain ?


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Octobre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Film américain ?




Oui. 

L'acteur de mon post précédent - difficilement reconnaissable, je te l'accorde  - est né en Hollande, où il a d'ailleurs commencé à se faire connaître en travaillant avec un célèbre réalisateur... Lequel est lui aussi passé de la Hollande aux USA... 




Prochaine image un peu plus tard dans la soirée si nécessaire... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h13 ----------

Sur cette image, le même acteur ( à gauche !  ) , cette fois-ci un peu plus reconnaissable...


----------



## bompi (14 Octobre 2011)

C'est vrai que retrouver Rutger Hauer dans la deuxième image est assez difficile 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h54 ----------

Du coup, avec tes indices, c'est du nanan.
Je laisse un peu mûrir et je prendrai la main si personne ne s'est décidé d'ici à demain.


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Octobre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> C'est vrai que retrouver Rutger Hauer dans la deuxième image est assez difficile
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h54 ----------
> 
> ...



Il m'a semblé que ça s'enlisait un peu...  Alors j'ai voulu débloquer la situation... 
Mais j'ai peut-être été un peu généreux en indices... :rateau:




Puisque tu as trouvé, dernière image, juste pour le plaisir.  






:love:


​


----------



## Lastrada (15 Octobre 2011)

Quand on l'écoute elle donne envie d'envahir la Pologne. 

(Les faux cons, la nuit)


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Octobre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Quand on l'écoute elle donne envie d'envahir la Pologne.
> 
> (Les faux cons, la nuit)



Oui, voilà, c'est à peu près ça... 

Pas si mal, ce film, je trouve... 


Je vous laisse vous débrouiller, bompi et toi. 
La main à celui de vous deux qui la voudra !


----------



## bompi (15 Octobre 2011)

J'ai un week-end plutôt studieux (devoirs scolaires) et occupé (boulot) donc je préfère laisser la main pour l'instant.


----------



## Lastrada (15 Octobre 2011)

Il s'agissait donc des faucons de la nuit (Night Hawks) de Bruce Malmuth et avec Lindsay Wagner (Super  Jaimie) et Sly (Silvester Stallone).


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Octobre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> J'ai un week-end plutôt studieux (devoirs scolaires) et occupé (boulot) donc je préfère laisser la main pour l'instant.



OK. 




Lastrada a dit:


> Il s'agissait donc des faucons de la nuit (Night Hawks) de Bruce Malmuth et avec Lindsay Wagner (Super  Jaimie) et Sly (Silvester Stallone).



*Précisément*. 




Bien joué, à toi la main !


----------



## Lastrada (15 Octobre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2011)

_Starship Troopers__ ?


_


----------



## Lastrada (15 Octobre 2011)

Nope.


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Octobre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Nope.


Transformer


----------



## Lastrada (15 Octobre 2011)

Nope.


----------



## Pharmacos (15 Octobre 2011)

Je sais !!

District 9


----------



## Lastrada (15 Octobre 2011)

Oui.


.....


----------



## Pharmacos (15 Octobre 2011)




----------



## Lastrada (15 Octobre 2011)

C'est arrivé loin de chez vous ?

Tu pourrais pas les faire un peu plus grandes tes captures ?


----------



## Pharmacos (15 Octobre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2011)

The American ?

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1440728/


----------



## bompi (15 Octobre 2011)

Ça me fait penser à un village corse.


----------



## Pharmacos (15 Octobre 2011)

Matyu a dit:


> The American ?
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1440728/



Yes ! A toi le tour ! 



bompi a dit:


> Ça me fait penser à un village corse.




Ce film m'a beaucoup fait penser à la Corse....:love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2011)

Une histoire impliquant des hommes d'affaires. L'action du film se situe dans un pays d'extrême orient.


----------



## Lastrada (16 Octobre 2011)

Outrage de Takeshi Kitano


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2011)

C'est bien ça. A signaler qu'une suite ( Outrage 2 ) est en préparation et devrait sortir en 2012.

A toi de jouer Lastrada.


----------



## Lastrada (16 Octobre 2011)




----------



## Human-Fly (16 Octobre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


>



Peut-être *Les galettes de Pont-Aven*...


----------



## Arlequin (16 Octobre 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Peut-être *Les galettes de Pont-Aven*...



exactement !


----------



## Lastrada (16 Octobre 2011)

Parfaitement. A toi. (La mouche)


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Octobre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> exactement !





Lastrada a dit:


> Parfaitement. A toi. (La mouche)



Bon, pour tout dire, je suis moins disponible que prévu... :rateau: 

Je me débrouille, mais il ne va pas falloir être exigeant pour la taille des images, pour cette session... :rateau: 













En espérant ne pas vous avoir déjà proposé ce film lors d'une précédente session... :rateau:​



Vous n'aurez pas trop de mal à identifier le genre, je pense. 

Indice : pour le titre, plusieurs réponses sont en fait possibles...  Au moins deux rien que pour la version française, pour vous situer un peu...


----------



## Lastrada (16 Octobre 2011)

C'est un film d'horreur érotique ? de vampire ? américain ?


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Octobre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> C'est un film d'horreur érotique ? de vampire ? américain ?



Film d'horreur érotique, effectivement. Giallo pur sucre. Italien, donc. 
Un acteur hyper connu et pas italien à l'affiche. 

J'ai découvert ce film assez récemment, et j'ai vraiment bien aimé. 










​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h51 ----------

Bon... 

Je risque encore de donner trop d'indices d'un seul coup, mais là, je crois qu'il faut bien débloquer un peu la situation... :rateau: 









Sans doute ma meilleure image pour cette session ; à savourer. ​



L'histoire se situe dans une clinique, ce qui donne aussi une précieuse information pour trouver l'un des titres utilisés pour la diffusion française... 

D'ailleurs, contrairement à ce que j'indiquais plus haut, il existe non pas au moins deux mais au moins trois titres possibles pour la diffusion en France... 
Et deux pour la diffusion aux USA, autant pour la diffusion en Allemagne et toujours deux pour la diffusion en Grèce, par ailleurs.


----------



## Romuald (16 Octobre 2011)

La clinique sanglante ?
La clinique de la peur ?
La clinique de la terreur ?
Clystères, scalpels et gros nénés ?


----------



## Lastrada (16 Octobre 2011)

La clinique sanglante ? (toasted par la vieille chèvre). :casse:


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Octobre 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> La clinique sanglante ?
> La clinique de la peur ?
> La clinique de la terreur ?
> Clystères, scalpels et gros nénés ?




La première proposition était de très loin la meilleure !... :up; 

Mais pour ce qui est des titres possibles, il y a *le choix* ! 

Chapeau bas, en tout cas !  

Dernière image, juste pour le fun, et avec la star du film : 










Bien joué, à toi la main ! 



Lastrada a dit:


> La clinique sanglante ? (toasted par la vieille chèvre). :casse:



Grillé, mais bien vu malgré tout.


----------



## bompi (16 Octobre 2011)

J'ai beaucoup aimé cette dernière énigme. Notamment la troisième illustration.

Encore une série Z où a sévi KK.


----------



## Romuald (16 Octobre 2011)

Mais j'disais ça pour rire !
Maintenant faut que je trouve un truc, patientez un peu, c'tait pas prévu


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Octobre 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Mais j'disais ça pour rire !
> Maintenant faut que je trouve un truc, patientez un peu, c'tait pas prévu



Fallait pas gagner alors ! 

Moi  j'ai trouvé le District 9 mais avant de le dire j'ai regardé si j'avais quelque chose en stock 


:love::love:


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Octobre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> J'ai beaucoup aimé cette dernière énigme. Notamment la troisième illustration.
> 
> Encore une série Z où a sévi KK.



Autant avec d'autres, c'est clair, autant avec toi, je ne perçois pas toujours si c'est du lard ou du cochon. 

Série Z?... 
Oui, du point de vue de la production, manifestement fauchée. Et ou aussi du point de vue du genre, puisqu'il s'agit d'un giallo assez racoleur, et distribué comme tel. 
Ceci dit, comme parfois en pareil cas, le film se révèle nettement plus intéressant qu'on pourrait le craindre... 
Des scènes érotiques parfois très crues et efficaces, des scènes d'action et/ou d'horreur qui remplissent largement leur office, et un film plutôt bien filmé et bien dirigé avec une ambiance "giallo" qui ravira les amateurs... Mais qui pourra aussi attiser la curiosité de certains cinéphiles qui se laisseraient tenter par cette atmosphère typiquement transalpine... 
Si on ajoute à ça le jeu plus qu'honorable de *Klaus kinski*, parfois à la limite du contre-emploi, et un scénario nettement moins idiot qu'on pourrait le craindre au début du film, on obtient finalement un bon petit giallo qui mérite vraiment le détour, et qui mériterait d'ailleurs mieux que *sa note actuelle sur imdb*. 




Ce n'était pas pour le plaisir de défendre un film indéfendable ; celui-ci tient vraiment la route !


----------



## Romuald (16 Octobre 2011)

C'est parti !





Grand réalisateur, grandes actrices, grands acteurs, grand film. Tel que je connais bompi, il a déjà trouvé


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Octobre 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Grand réalisateur, grandes actrices, grands acteurs, grand film. Tel que je connais bompi, il a déjà trouvé



Tel que je connais Pharmacos, cela ne lui dit rien


----------



## bompi (16 Octobre 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Autant avec d'autres, c'est clair, autant avec toi, je ne perçois pas toujours si c'est du lard ou du cochon.
> 
> <...>
> 
> ...


Pas d'ironie de ma part  J'aime bien les séries Z. Je connais peu les _gialli_ et davatange Kinski dans ses grands rôles (chez Herzog).


Romuald a dit:


> C'est parti !
> 
> Grand réalisateur, grandes actrices, grands acteurs, grand film. Tel que je connais bompi, il a déjà trouvé


Euh... non :rose: Mais je vais me ressaisir


----------



## Lastrada (16 Octobre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Euh... non :rose: Mais je vais me ressaisir



Tu me déçois, Batman.


----------



## Romuald (16 Octobre 2011)

Grand film, mais assez méconnu comparativement à un autre du même réalisateur


----------



## Lastrada (16 Octobre 2011)

Serait-ce la princesse Grasse, mère de l'ouragan ?


----------



## Romuald (16 Octobre 2011)

Eh non...

Mais elle aussi a tourné avec Hitchcock (qui n'est pas le réalisteur du film proposé).


Le personnage principal, un peu caché quand même sinon ça devient trop facile !


----------



## bompi (16 Octobre 2011)

Je pencherais pour la mère de Tony Curtis (vous savez, la malheureuse qui meurt en prenant sa douche dans un motel un peu moyen...).
Et le type dans la dernière photo ressemble à Orson Welles dans la Soif du Mal (Touch of Evil [1958]).


----------



## Romuald (16 Octobre 2011)

J'l'avais bien dit ! Un peu de retard à l'allumage, mais toujours aussi perspicace 

C'est bien Janet Leigh

Et le grand Orson, réalisateur du plus grand film de tous les temps selon l'American Film Institute, avec Citizen Kane.
(perso, il n'y a pas de 'plus grand film' mais éventuellement les 10 ou 50 plus grands films, car comment mettre de côté Fritz Lang, Chaplin, Hawks, Huston... - pour se cantonner aux USA des années 30-50)

Au générique également : Charlton Heston, Akim Tamiroff, Marlene Dietrich, Joseph Cotten, Zsa Zsa Gabor, excusez du peu !*


----------



## Lastrada (16 Octobre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Je pencherais pour la mère de Tony Curtis (vous savez, la malheureuse qui meurt en prenant sa douche dans un motel un peu moyen...)



La femme de Tony Curtis plutôt, non ?


----------



## bompi (16 Octobre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> La femme de Tony Curtis plutôt, non ?


Oui, je voulais dire la môman de Jamie Lee Curtis. Tsss...

Pour la prochaine énigme, ce sera pour demain matin  J'ai encore quelques tâches ménagères (non sans noblesse, comme chacun sait) devant moi.


----------



## Lastrada (21 Octobre 2011)

C'est pas bientôt fini le repassage ?


----------



## Pharmacos (21 Octobre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> C'est pas bientôt fini le repassage ?



Repasser c'est plus long que d'uploader sur ImageShack


----------



## Lastrada (22 Octobre 2011)

Bompi ! Parloir !


----------



## bompi (22 Octobre 2011)

Bin quoi ! Si tu voyais la pile de vêtements qui m'attend, sagement entassée au pied de mon fauteuil... 

Mais bon, je n'ai pas trop d'idée (j'ai déjà posté près de 70 films ici... )


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2011)

J'aurai bien quelque chose à vous proposer...


----------



## bompi (22 Octobre 2011)

Ce sera pour la prochaine fois : je viens de faire mes instantanés ! 

C'est parti (pour un vieux truc) !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2011)

Horreur/Fantastique ?

J'ai aucune idée...


----------



## bompi (23 Octobre 2011)

Non. Non.


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Octobre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Ce sera pour la prochaine fois : je viens de faire mes instantanés !
> 
> C'est parti (pour un vieux truc) !





bompi a dit:


> Non. Non.



 Film muet, ou parlant?


----------



## bompi (23 Octobre 2011)

Parlant. Mais des débuts du parlant.
Le réalisateur n'est alors pas excessivement connu, encore jeune et a déjà pas mal tourné.
Les acteurs ne sont pas connus (du moins : je ne les connais pas plus que ça). Sauf un (que l'on verra dans les photos suivantes), que j'ai vu dans un bon Lubitsch sorti deux ans après le présent film (il y joue un voleur).

Sur ce : bonne nuit. Je n'aurai sans doute pas l'occasion de revenir ici avant 14h.


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Octobre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Parlant. Mais des débuts du parlant.
> Le réalisateur n'est alors pas excessivement connu, encore jeune et a déjà pas mal tourné.
> Les acteurs ne sont pas connus (du moins : je ne les connais pas plus que ça). Sauf un (que l'on verra dans les photos suivantes), que j'ai vu dans un bon Lubitsch sorti deux ans après le présent film (il y joue un voleur).
> 
> Sur ce : bonne nuit. Je n'aurai sans doute pas l'occasion de revenir ici avant 14h.



 Il me semble que c'est tout simplement *Murder, d'Alfred Hitchcock*.  
 L'un de ses premiers films parlants, et l'un des plus anciens parmi ceux qui restent connus aujourd'hui encore... 
 Je ne l'ai d'ailleurs pas revu depuis une éternité... :rateau:


----------



## bompi (23 Octobre 2011)

Tout à fait ! Bien vu encore une fois.

Pas d'acteur très connu, sinon Herbert Marshall (mais ce n'est pas non plus une megastar).

À toi la main.


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Octobre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Tout à fait ! Bien vu encore une fois.
> 
> Pas d'acteur très connu, sinon Herbert Marshall (mais ce n'est pas non plus une megastar).
> 
> À toi la main.



Je ne peux pas repasser avant ce soir, sans doute assez tard...
La main à qui la veut si vous préférez ne pas attendre autant.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2011)

Je vous propose un petit quelque chose vite fait : 

Des inspecteurs de police sont dans une pièce, l'un d'eux constate la présence d'iguanes sur la table...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2011)

Un inspecteur dans une autre situation :


----------



## Lastrada (23 Octobre 2011)

Bad Lieutenant de W. Herzog.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2011)

Oui, à toi.


----------



## Lastrada (23 Octobre 2011)

Non. C'est à la mouche.


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Octobre 2011)

Voici donc pour vous ! 












​


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Octobre 2011)

N'intervenez pas tous à la fois !... 






Pour débloquer la situation, un énorme indice : quelques acteurs un peu connus, et surtout une méga star devant et derrière la caméra.


----------



## bompi (24 Octobre 2011)

Megastar ? Ma première idée serait George Clooney (au moins star, peut-être mega...) mais je ne vois pas dans quel film ce serait.

C'est une megastar mâle ou femelle ?


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Octobre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Megastar ? Ma première idée serait George Clooney (au moins star, peut-être mega...) mais je ne vois pas dans quel film ce serait.
> 
> C'est une megastar mâle ou femelle ?



Méga star mâle. 
*George Clooney* fait presque figure de petite pointure en comparaison de la méga star dont je parlais... 








​


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Octobre 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *Méga star mâle*.
> *George Clooney* fait presque figure de petite pointure en comparaison de la méga star dont je parlais...


Je tentes Jean Claude Van Damme


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Octobre 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Je tentes Jean Claude Van Damme



 Non ! 

 Disons qu'il s'agit de quelqu'un d'encore plus... réputé...  En tant qu'acteur ainsi qu'en tant que réalisateur. 






 



 Quant au genre du film, il s'agit d'un triller policier, comme vous l'aviez sans doute compris.


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Octobre 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Non !
> 
> Disons qu'il s'agit de quelqu'un d'encore plus... réputé...  En tant qu'acteur ainsi qu'en tant que réalisateur.
> 
> Quant au genre du film, il s'agit d'un triller policier, comme vous l'aviez sans doute compris.


Alors je pencherais pour Clint Eastwood

Un inspecteur Harry ?


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Octobre 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Alors je pencherais pour Clint Eastwood
> 
> Un inspecteur Harry ?



Tu as bien identifié *la fameuse méga-star*, mais pas encore le film, par contre. 
Et je rappelle que dans le film que je vous propose, il est à la fois devant et derrière la caméra. 










​


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Octobre 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Tu as bien identifié *la fameuse méga-star*, mais pas encore le film, par contre.
> Et je rappelle que dans le film que je vous propose, il est à la fois devant et derrière la caméra.


Créance de sang&#8230; 

Maux d'Edith : Je viens de vérifier c'est en effet "BLOOD-WORK"&#8230; 

Après confirmation je posterais un nouveau demain&#8230;


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Octobre 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Créance de sang
> 
> Maux d'Edith : Je viens de vérifier c'est en effet "BLOOD-WORK"
> 
> Après confirmation je posterais un nouveau demain





*Blood Work*, effectivement ! 

C'est donc désormais à toi de jouer !


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Octobre 2011)

Voici pour vous


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Octobre 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Voici pour vous



 Là, comme ça, je ne vois pas... :rateau:
 Film américain assez récent, dont le sujet est plus ou moins lié à l'univers carcéral?...


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Octobre 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Là, comme ça, je ne vois pas... :rateau:
> Film américain assez récent, dont le sujet est plus ou moins lié à l'univers carcéral?...


Film récent mais pas américain


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Octobre 2011)

Alors next one 




Et on se bouge là


----------



## Lastrada (25 Octobre 2011)

La proie d'Eric Valette ?


Comment je vous mets tous à l'amende, sans déconner.


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Octobre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> La proie d'Eric Valette ?


Bingo 

Un thriller français qui vaut bien ceux des américains&#8230; A découvrir absolument&#8230; 

A toi la main&#8230;


----------



## Lastrada (25 Octobre 2011)

​


----------



## Lastrada (26 Octobre 2011)

OK.









.........


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Octobre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> OK.


C'est une comédie musicale filmée ?


----------



## Lastrada (26 Octobre 2011)

C'est une comédie filmée non musicale.









C'est un film dans le film, idée extrêmement poétique à mes yeux.

















​


----------



## Berthold (27 Octobre 2011)

_La rose pourpre du Caire_, Woody Allen ?


----------



## Lastrada (27 Octobre 2011)

Indeed.


----------



## Berthold (27 Octobre 2011)

Ouais, j'ai gagné, heu

Bon, si j'ai tout bien compris, c'est à moi. Ceci dit je vais peut-être vous proposer un film déjà passé par ici. Tant pis, il repassera par là. 

On y va.


----------



## Pamoi (27 Octobre 2011)

un film avec John Malkovitch ??


----------



## Lastrada (27 Octobre 2011)

Qu'est-ce qui t'a mis sur la voie ?

Au fait, c'est Burn After reading, des frères Coen.


----------



## Pamoi (27 Octobre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qui t'a mis sur la voie ?



je trouvais qu'il ressemblait à Malkovitch dans un film des frères Coen. Etonnant, non ???


----------



## Lastrada (27 Octobre 2011)

Berthold est demandé à l'accueil. Faut assurer le SAV, hein ? \o/


----------



## Berthold (28 Octobre 2011)

Oui oui oui, voilà voilà.
Je constate qu'évidemment, je joue avec des cinéphiles avertis, la question était simple.

Oui, c'est Burn after reading.
J'adore ce film.

Failissitaicheune, Lastrada.


----------



## Lastrada (28 Octobre 2011)

Merci.

Je suis un peu au taquet, là. Je cède la main à Pamoi,  si tel est son bon plaisir. A défaut, à qui la veut.


----------



## Pamoi (28 Octobre 2011)

A défaut, ça me paraît bien


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Octobre 2011)

Un facile que j'ai bien aimé


----------



## Lastrada (28 Octobre 2011)

Amélie Poulain ?


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Octobre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Amélie Poulain ?


Non plus récent


----------



## Lastrada (28 Octobre 2011)

Un long dimanche chiant ?


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Octobre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Un long dimanche chiant ?


Tu voulais dire de fiançailles 

Ben non plus


----------



## Berthold (28 Octobre 2011)

Français ? Américain ?


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Octobre 2011)

Berthold a dit:


> Français ? Américain ?


Celle-ci devrait te fixer


----------



## Lastrada (28 Octobre 2011)

D'autres indices ?


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Octobre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> D'autres indices ?


Suffit de demander


----------



## Lastrada (29 Octobre 2011)

Larry Potteur ?


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Octobre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Larry Potteur ?


Ni Larry Potter ni Larry Cover


----------



## Arlequin (29 Octobre 2011)

ah oui oui oui ....

merde l'ai vu y'a pas longtemps en plus ... et l'aut là au dessus est un écrivain SF vénéré par les deux post ados du film

ça va revenir

je cherche

bouge pas




edit: Paul ? (l'extra terrestre barré)


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Octobre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> ah oui oui oui ....
> 
> merde l'ai vu y'a pas longtemps en plus ... et l'aut là au dessus est un écrivain SF vénéré par les deux post ados du film
> 
> ...


Bravo 

Un extra terrestre déjanté qui vaut le détour dans cette comédie agréable à voir 

A toi la main


----------



## Arlequin (29 Octobre 2011)

voili voilou

du grand, du beau, comme je l'aime


----------



## Berthold (29 Octobre 2011)

Filtres jaunes, mélange de rétro et de récent&#8230; c'est du Jeunet. Mic-mac à tire-larigot. Excellent.


----------



## Lastrada (29 Octobre 2011)

Nan rien.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2011)

C'est comme le jeu sur arte _" Où se passe la scène, en France ou en Allemagne ? " _...

L'action du film se passe en France ( drapeau bleu, blanc, rouge ).

Comédie, thriller, film noir, drame psychologique... ?


----------



## Arlequin (29 Octobre 2011)

Berthold a dit:


> Filtres jaunes, mélange de rétro et de récent c'est du Jeunet. Mic-mac à tire-larigot. Excellent.





bon ben 

oui

en effet

bien joué


----------



## Berthold (29 Octobre 2011)

Merci.

J'essaie de vous en proposer un plus dur, disons moins connu que les frères Coen.


Un bon film, un bon moment de cinéma.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2011)

In Bruges / Bons baisers de Bruges. Il me semble.


----------



## bompi (29 Octobre 2011)

Vu l'acteur, vu les maisons derrière, je pense que tu as bon...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2011)

Pardonne-moi Berthold si j'ai fait erreur, mais je pense que j'ai vu juste 

Voilà pour vous :


----------



## bompi (30 Octobre 2011)

Bon : un film japonais ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2011)

Oui, film japonais.


----------



## Berthold (30 Octobre 2011)

Matyu a dit:


> Pardonne-moi Berthold si j'ai fait erreur, mais je pense que j'ai vu juste


Pas d'erreur, c'est bien ça.


----------



## Lastrada (30 Octobre 2011)

Je n'arrive pas à identifier ce qu'il y a sur la tête du premier personnage en partant de la gauche au premier plan.


----------



## Berthold (30 Octobre 2011)

C'est sur sa tête ou à l'arrière-plan ? On dirait une sorte de drapeau ?


----------



## Lastrada (30 Octobre 2011)

:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2011)

Une autre image issue du film :


----------



## bompi (30 Octobre 2011)

Zatoichi, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2011)

C'est bien ça. Zatoichi de Takeshi Kitano ( 2003 ).
La première image avec ce groupe de personnages n'était pas évidente, la seconde avec Kitano beaucoup plus.

Quelques scènes du film : 

[YOUTUBE]0aMAQgh46Fc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bompi (30 Octobre 2011)

C'est reparti


----------



## Lastrada (30 Octobre 2011)

Film américain ? SF ?


----------



## bompi (30 Octobre 2011)

Voui. Voui.


----------



## Lastrada (30 Octobre 2011)

Han Patrick Bouchitey. Il a vachement changé. J'adore ce rideau, il m'aide beaucoup. (C'est joli, chez toi)


----------



## bompi (30 Octobre 2011)

Avec certaines images, ce serait _vraiment_ trop simple.
Bon, un coup de main (si on peut dire...) , quand même.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2011)

La première image ressemble au sol d'une planète, vu d'un engin spatial... ?

Années 2000 ou 90 ?


----------



## Pamoi (31 Octobre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Big Leather Wrapped Boobs on the left



un film avec Pamela, donc


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Octobre 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> un film avec Pamela, donc



J'en ai bien l'impression... 

Je ne connais pas chaque plan de ce film par coeur, mais il me semble reconnaître l'esthétique raffinée de *Barb Wire*.


----------



## bompi (31 Octobre 2011)

Absolument. Je souhaitais cette fois-ci vous soumettre un véritable chef-d'oeuvre


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Octobre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Absolument. Je souhaitais cette fois-ci vous soumettre un véritable chef-d'oeuvre



Mission accomplie !  

Je l'ai vu au moins deux fois, ce film et toujours avec plaisir, je l'avoue... 




Voici pour vous : 








​


----------



## Lastrada (31 Octobre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Absolument. Je souhaitais cette fois-ci vous soumettre un véritable chef-d'oeuvre



OK. Je note donc qu'on le droit aux films de boules.


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Octobre 2011)

Le personnage qui tient pour ainsi dire le "rôle titre" du film :  





​


Et sinon, il y a aussi des acteurs connus.  Et le réalisateur est connu également... 

Là, je suis moins disponible que prévu, et je risque de ne pas repasser avant la fin de la journée... :rateau: 

Donc, une autre pour vous occuper un peu... 









Et une petite dernière pour la route : 






Vous l'aurez compris, notre jeune héros ne va pas tarder à se retrouver dans de sales draps...​



Celui qui trouve à coup sûr prend la main sans attendre de confirmation de ma part. 
Sinon, je repasse en fin de journée avec plein de nouvelles images et de nouveaux indices en réserve.


----------



## Arlequin (31 Octobre 2011)

??? c'est chez moi que ça déconne ???


----------



## Lastrada (31 Octobre 2011)

Non, non : Bompi nous a bien proposé un film de Paméla.


----------



## Arlequin (31 Octobre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Non, non : Bompi nous a bien proposé un film de Paméla.



andouille 

je ne voyais aucune image de Human Mouche

cela semble rétabli


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Octobre 2011)

​



Bon, alors, il s'agit d'un thriller policier, qui peut aussi être considéré comme un "legal thriller" (ce qu'on appelle parfois "film à procès", je crois).
Le jeune homme qu'on voit sur l'image assiste au suicide d'un avocat travaillant pour la mafia, avant de solliciter lui-même les services d'une avocate, jouée par une actrice connue. 
Le film est adapté d'un roman d'un écrivain connu, si ça peut aussi fournir un indice.


----------



## Berthold (31 Octobre 2011)

Ooooooh je jurerais l'avoir déjà vu, attends, attends ! :hein:


Bon sang, ça ne veut pas venir  :rose:


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Octobre 2011)

Berthold a dit:


> Ooooooh je jurerais l'avoir déjà vu, attends, attends ! :hein:
> 
> 
> Bon sang, ça ne veut pas venir  :rose:









​ 


 Le monsieur élégant qui veut qu'on sache qu'il est un vrai mec, c'était le client de l'avocat qui se suicide au début du film. 
 Il est interprété par un acteur peu connu au moment de la sortie du film, mais qui sera révélé quelques années plus tard par une série télé.


----------



## Lastrada (31 Octobre 2011)

Berthold a dit:


> Ooooooh je jurerais l'avoir déjà vu, attends, attends ! :hein:
> 
> 
> Bon sang, ça ne veut pas venir&#8230;  :rose:





Poussez, madame , poussez !


----------



## Berthold (31 Octobre 2011)

Ouais ben pour l'instant il vient par la tête. Enfin, si j'ose dire. On dirait un acteur français dont j'ai mangé le nom, sur la droite, et ça me dérange&#8230;

[edith]3 heures plus tard, j'ai trouvé le nom du frenchie que dont auquel je cherchais : Gérard Lanvin. C'est lui ?[/edith]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h03 ----------

Susan Sarandon ne traînait pas par là ?


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Octobre 2011)

Berthold a dit:


> Ouais ben pour l'instant il vient par la tête. Enfin, si j'ose dire. On dirait un acteur français dont j'ai mangé le nom, sur la droite, et ça me dérange
> 
> [edith]3 heures plus tard, j'ai trouvé le nom du frenchie que dont auquel je cherchais : Gérard Lanvin. C'est lui ?[/edith]
> 
> ...



Ta toute dernière proposition s'avère bien meilleure que la précédente... 

*Gérard Lanvin* est introuvable au générique du film que je vous propose... 
Il est d'ailleurs relativement difficile à trouver sur la principale photo de sa fiche sur imdb...   

*Susan Sarandon* trône bien en haut de l'affiche du film, par contre.  

Si vous ne trouvez toujours pas avec cette dernière information, c'est forcément de la mauvaise volonté ! 










​


----------



## Berthold (31 Octobre 2011)

Le client&#8230; J'avais oublié Tommy Lee Jones.

C'est bien ça ?


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Octobre 2011)

Berthold a dit:


> Le client J'avais oublié Tommy Lee Jones.
> 
> C'est bien ça ?



*Exactement* ! 

Bien joué, à toi la main !


----------



## Pamoi (1 Novembre 2011)

euh non, rien 
http://www.allocine.fr/film/fichefilm_gen_cfilm=10948.html


----------



## Berthold (1 Novembre 2011)

Pour vous :






---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h58 ----------

Pas d'indices pour l'instant, c'est un film TRÈS connu.


----------



## Lastrada (1 Novembre 2011)

Pirate des Méditerranées ?


----------



## Berthold (1 Novembre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Pirate des Méditerranées ?



 Y a de ça.


----------



## Lastrada (1 Novembre 2011)

Master and Commander ?


----------



## Berthold (1 Novembre 2011)

Trop récent.


----------



## Pamoi (1 Novembre 2011)

comme ça vite fait, Pirates, de Polanski ?


----------



## Lastrada (1 Novembre 2011)

Comment il se la raconte - comme-ça-vite-fait. 

Ben ouais, c'est ça. pff. Pibale, va. :style:


----------



## Berthold (1 Novembre 2011)

Je confirme.


----------



## Pamoi (1 Novembre 2011)

Merci 

Rien sous le coude pour ce soir, je reviens demain. Si quelqu'un veut la main en attendant ......


----------



## Pamoi (2 Novembre 2011)

Bon, à vous de jouer :


----------



## Lastrada (2 Novembre 2011)

Sympathy for lady vengeance ?


----------



## Pamoi (2 Novembre 2011)

A toi la main


----------



## Lastrada (2 Novembre 2011)




----------



## Arlequin (2 Novembre 2011)

je n'ai pas aimé du tout

le bouquin était nettement plus savoureux, plus "odorant"

je trouve


----------



## Lastrada (2 Novembre 2011)

C'est moins bien que le livre, mais c'est bien fait quand même. Surtout si ça donne envie de lire le bouquin.


----------



## Arlequin (2 Novembre 2011)

Disons que je n'ai pas retrouvé l'ambiance crasse, sale, puante du livre. 
J'ai relu
J'ai à nouveau regardé
Je n'ai toujours pas accroché :rose:

Le Parfum donc, pour les ceusses qui ne suivent pas


----------



## Lastrada (2 Novembre 2011)

Bravo, ce n'était pas évident, c'est bien ce film. :king: :style:

Your turn.


----------



## Arlequin (2 Novembre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Bravo, ce n'était pas évident, c'est bien ce film. :king: :style:
> 
> Your turn.



dans l'après midi

si tu as qqchose en attendant, no problem


----------



## Lastrada (2 Novembre 2011)

En attendant, j'ai surtout un max de taf. Désolé.


----------



## Arlequin (2 Novembre 2011)

hop hop hop

tant qu'à être dans les procès expéditifs







t'ention c'est du lourd là


----------



## Arlequin (2 Novembre 2011)

pas tous à la fois 

film fin 80, série B (à l'inverse des bonnets de notre actrice, qui s'illustre ici dans un long métrage  après avoir fait chauffer le petit écran)

une autre gueule fort sympathique:


----------



## Romuald (2 Novembre 2011)

Paméla, ou l'est pas la ?


----------



## Arlequin (2 Novembre 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Paméla, ou l'est pas la ?



nan l'est pas là

même gabarit, pas du tout le même genre, mais on s'approche du jeu d'actrice


----------



## Lastrada (2 Novembre 2011)

>



Patrick Topalofffff !!!


----------



## rabisse (2 Novembre 2011)

Un univers à la Wayne's World?


----------



## Pamoi (2 Novembre 2011)

Encore un film de boules (de bowling) ?


----------



## Arlequin (2 Novembre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Patrick Topalofffff !!!



et avec la chemise grise je vous prie 



rabisse a dit:


> Un univers à la Wayne's World?



pas du tout



Pamoi a dit:


> Encore un film de boules (de bowling) ?



y'a une belle paire en effet


bon alors ? un bûcher, une paire de nibards, ça devrait le faire non ?

non ? 

et avec en prime un zeste de vulgarité, une louche de maquillage, une choucroute digne d'Amy Whinehouse, nous avons ...


----------



## Pamoi (2 Novembre 2011)

Bah, je vois toujours pas ...... un film de Russ Meyer ??

_PS: faut mettre une image à chaque fois, c'est la loi !! _


----------



## bompi (2 Novembre 2011)

Je dirais trop récent pour Russ Meyer.


----------



## Arlequin (2 Novembre 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Bah, je vois toujours pas ...... un film de Russ Meyer ??
> 
> _PS: faut mettre une image à chaque fois, c'est la loi !! _



:rose: images au bureau, là suis sur le nipad

photo demain matin


----------



## Pamoi (2 Novembre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Je dirais trop récent pour Russ Meyer.


assez d'accord, mais bon .... si ça se trouve ça va faire avancer le schmilblick ...... 



Arlequin a dit:


> :rose: images au bureau, là suis sur le nipad
> 
> photo demain matin


....... si Arlequin veut bien répondre à la question


----------



## Arlequin (3 Novembre 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> ... si Arlequin veut bien répondre à la question





bompi a dit:


> Je dirais trop récent pour Russ Meyer.



en effet, trop récent

film sorti en 1988, et primé (je l'ignorais) en 1990 (meilleure actrice et meilleur film fantastique international )

La gentille (aux gros nichons) du film: 






qui n'est pas très bonne cuisinière:






Le vilain du film:


----------



## Pamoi (3 Novembre 2011)

ça a l'air d'un truc du genre à être à l'honneur dans nanarland ......


----------



## Arlequin (3 Novembre 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> ça a l'air d'un truc du genre à être à l'honneur dans nanarland ......



je ne l'y trouve pas 

c'est marrant, j'ai cherché ce titre de film pendant 15 jours, j'ai gavé mon entourage avec mes indices approximatifs, personne ne voyait ... "encore un truc connu de toi seul"

je vais finir par me poser de sérieuses questions sur ma culture cinématographique 

mais je suis néanmoins content d'avoir posé une colle


----------



## bompi (3 Novembre 2011)

En regardant le site, on apprend que Charles Napier est mort le même jour que Steve Jobs (ils sont nombreux dans son cas...) Ah ! Charles Napier, une certaine figure du cinéma américain 

Avec tous ces indices, je me hasarde à proposer *Big*, avec Tom Hanks.


----------



## Arlequin (3 Novembre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> En regardant le site, on apprend que Charles Napier est mort le même jour que Steve Jobs (ils sont nombreux dans son cas...) Ah ! Charles Napier, une certaine figure du cinéma américain
> 
> Avec tous ces indices, je me hasarde à proposer *Big*, avec Tom Hanks.



meuh non

on est dans le fantastique 

Un brin d'histoire, passeque bon on va pas y passer la semaine 

S'attendant à hériter d'oseille (suite au décès de sa grand tante ) pour financer son show à Végas,  notre héroïne se retrouve avec une vieille bicoque et surtout un vieux bouquin "de cuisine", que le vilain convoite. Le tout dans un Massachusetts bien conservateur, heurté dans ses convictions par l'arrivée de Miss nibards.


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Novembre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> meuh non
> 
> on est dans le fantastique
> 
> ...


Elvira, maîtresse des ténèbres 

Ça a l'air bien déjanté comme film 

Bon je suis plus là pour la journée et ne pourrais assurer le suivi donc si quelqu'un veut se dévouer 

PS : Je suis allé voir Tintin (3D) hier et j'avoue que j'ai vraiment bien aimé


----------



## Arlequin (3 Novembre 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Elvira, maîtresse des ténèbres
> 
> Ça a l'air bien déjanté comme film
> 
> ...



ha ben voilà 

déjanté, oui, mais ça a mal vieilli je trouve. 

Mais ça va l'actrice (Cassandra Peterson) s'en sort bien 








à qui veut donc ...


----------



## Pamoi (3 Novembre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> Cassandra Peterson



Totalement inconnue


----------



## Romuald (3 Novembre 2011)

C'est parce qu'Arlequin ne sait pas choisir ses photos.


La tu la reconnais ?


----------



## Arlequin (3 Novembre 2011)

Tss tss tss


----------



## Pamoi (3 Novembre 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est parce qu'Arlequin ne sait pas choisir ses photos.
> 
> 
> La tu la reconnais ?
> ...



euh ....... :rose:


----------



## Berthold (3 Novembre 2011)

Ah ! oui, on distingue mieux la couleur des yeux, c'est vrai.


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Novembre 2011)

C'est fini de fantasmer les gars&#8230; :mouais:

J'suis reviendu et je repu poster un film que je soumets à votre sagacitu&#8230;


----------



## Berthold (3 Novembre 2011)

Les voitures sont trop petites pour que ce soit américain, je me trompu ?


----------



## bompi (3 Novembre 2011)

Genre : un film de Chabrol ?


----------



## Pamoi (3 Novembre 2011)

pare chocs à l'américaine, fenêtres à l'américaine ...... 

ça se passu aux Etats-Unis ??


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Novembre 2011)

Berthold a dit:


> Les voitures sont trop petites pour que ce soit américain, je me trompu ?


Non&#8230;



Pamoi a dit:


> pare chocs à l'américaine, fenêtres à l'américaine ......
> 
> ça se passu aux Etats-Unis ??


Non&#8230;



bompi a dit:


> Genre : un film de Chabrol ?


Non&#8230;

  

Film récent en co-production&#8230; 

Acteurs connus&#8230;


----------



## Pamoi (3 Novembre 2011)

L'action a lieu en pays anglo-saxon ?

années 2000 ?


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Novembre 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> L'action a lieu en pays anglo-saxon ?
> 
> années 2000 ?


2005 exactement

A demain avec de nouvelles images


----------



## Pamoi (4 Novembre 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Pamoi a dit:
> 
> 
> > L'action a lieu en pays anglo-saxon ?
> ...



pour ce qui est du pays de l'action,  on se débrouille ?


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Novembre 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> pour ce qui est du pays de l'action,  on se débrouille ?


Pays francophone

Une pointe de fantastique dans ce film


----------



## Arlequin (4 Novembre 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Pays francophone&#8230;
> 
> Une pointe de fantastique dans ce film&#8230;




co-production franco-belge ? 

fantastique selon qui ? parce que parfois les classement sont assez étonnants


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Novembre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> co-production franco-belge ?
> 
> fantastique selon qui ? parce que parfois les classement sont assez étonnants


Le rapport avec l'au-dela ressort-t'il du fantastique&#8230; 




Co-production franco+ deux autres pays dont un francophone qui n'est pas la Gelbique&#8230; 

Si cela peut aider le film débutait avec ce plan que j'ai zappé&#8230; :rose:


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Novembre 2011)

Pas inspirés 

Alors une actrice du film mais pas la principale


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Novembre 2011)

Ca me dit quelque chose


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Novembre 2011)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Ca me dit quelque chose


Je mets un peu d'action alors




Les critiques sur ce film étaient très controversées Notamment sur la présence de l'actrice principale qui nous a séduit dans d'autres films dont un qui comporte deux chiffres dans son titre 

Je le découvre en même temps que vous donc j'ai pas d'avis pour le moment


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Novembre 2011)

Bon il vous faut quoi :mouais:

Du sexe, de la violence 

Trois dernières captures avant de vous mettre l'actrice principale


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Novembre 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Bon il vous faut quoi :mouais:



Le nom du film 

La capture de l'ado et de la voiture me parle mais le reste......:mouais::mouais:


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Novembre 2011)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Le nom du film
> 
> La capture de l'ado et de la voiture me parle mais le reste......:mouais::mouais:


Avec l'actrice principale cela devrait te revenir


----------



## Arlequin (5 Novembre 2011)

pas de nichons ? 

pppffffff

jamais vu :rose:

et je découvre que Roth a  joué avec McDowell

il vaut la peine ?


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Novembre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> pas de nichons ?
> 
> pppffffff
> 
> ...


Les critiques étaient comme je l'ai dit très controversées sur ce film :hein:

Tu donnes le titre et prend la main dans la foulée


----------



## Arlequin (5 Novembre 2011)

vu qu'il n'y a pas grand monde ...

Le dernier signe / The Last Sign


je cherche de quoi vous titiller le cortex


----------



## Arlequin (6 Novembre 2011)

Allons-y

film sorti l'année passée


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Novembre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> Allons-y
> 
> film sorti l'année passée


Largo Wynch 2 à tout hasard&#8230;


----------



## Arlequin (6 Novembre 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Largo Wynch 2 à tout hasard



hello

le hasard fait parfois bien les choses 










mais pas là


----------



## Lastrada (6 Novembre 2011)

1
Copie conforme
Abbas Kiarostami
France
&#65532;
2
Bad lieutenant : escale à la N. O.
Werner Herzog
U.S.A.
&#65532;
3
Shutter island
Martin Scorsese
U.S.A.
&#65532;
4
Les femmes de mes amis
Hong Sang-soo
Corée
&#65532;
5
Mystères de Lisbonne
Raoul Ruiz
France
&#65532;
6
Liberté
Tony Gatlif
France
&#65532;
7
Le quattro volte
Michelan. Frammartino
Italie
&#65532;
8
Mother
Bong Jong-hoo
Corée
&#65532;
9
Inception
Christopher Nolan
U.S.A.
&#65532;
10
A serious man
Joel Coen
U.S.A.
&#65532;
11
Oncle Boomnee
Apicha. Weerasethakul
Thaïlande
&#65532;
12
Vénus noire
Abdellatif Kechiche
France
&#65532;
13
Un homme qui crie
Mahamat-Saleh Haroun
Tchad
&#65532;
14
Les rêves dansants
Ann Linsel
Allemagne
&#65532;
15
Les amours imaginaires
Xavier Dolan
Canada
&#65532;
16
Des filles en noir
Jean-Paul Civeyrac
France
&#65532;
17
Des Hommes et des Dieux
Xavier Beauvois
France
&#65532;
18
Nuits d'ivresse printanière
You Le
Chine
&#65532;
19
Ne change rien
Pedro Costa
Portugal
&#65532;
20
Maniquerville
Pierre Creton
France
&#65532;
21
Année bissextile
Michael Rowe
Mexique
&#65532;
22
La bocca del Lupo
Pietro Marcello
Italie
&#65532;
23
Ajami
S. Copti et Y. Shanis
Israël
&#65532;
24
White material
Claire Denis
France
&#65532;
25
Lola
Brillante Mendoza
Philippines
&#65532;
26
Cleveland contre Wall street
Jean-Stéphane Bron
Suisse
&#65532;
27
Amore
Luca Guadagnino
Italie
&#65532;
28
La vie au ranch
Sophie Letourneur
France
&#65532;
29
La quadrature du cercle
Philippe Worms
France
&#65532;
30
Entre nos mains
Mariana Otero
France
&#65532;
31
Buried
Rodrigo Cortés
Espagne
&#65532;
*
Film Socialisme
Jean-Luc Godard
France
&#65532;
*
Alice au pays des merveilles
Tim Burton
U.S.A.
&#65532;
*
Le mariage à trois
Jacques Doillon
France
&#65532;
*
Bright star
Jane Campion
U.S.A.
&#65532;
*
Kaboom
Gregg Araki
U.S.A.
&#65532;
*
Invictus
Clint Eastwood
U.S.A.
&#65532;
*
Achille et la tortue
Takeshi Kitano
Japon
&#65532;
*
La terre de la folie
Luc Moullet
France
&#65532;
*
Les mains en l'air
Romain Goupil
France
&#65532;
40
Tournée
Mathieu Amalric
France
&#65532;
*
Carlos
Olivier Assayas
France
&#65532;
*
Au fond des bois
Benoît Jacquot
France
&#65532;
*
Poetry
Lee Chang-dong
Corée
&#65532;
*
Dirty diaries
Film collectif
Suède
&#65532;
*
Hors-la-loi
Rachid Bouchareb
France
&#65532;
*
The ghost writer
Roman Polanski
U.S.A.
&#65532;
*
The cat, the reverend and...
Alain Della Nagra
France
&#65532;
*
La princesse de Montpensier
Bertrand Tavernier
France
&#65532;
*
Vous allez rencontrer un bel...
Woody Alen
USA
&#65532;
50
Gainsbourg (vie héroïque)
Joann Sfar
France
&#65532;
*
Crime
Vincent Ostria
France

*
Tamara Drewe
Stephen Frears
G. B.
*
*
Another year
Mike Leigh
G. B.
*
*
La révélation
Hans-Christian Schmid
Allemagne


?


----------



## Arlequin (6 Novembre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> 1
> Copie conforme
> Abbas Kiarostami
> France



non
&#65532;


Lastrada a dit:


> 2
> Bad lieutenant : escale à la N. O.
> Werner Herzog
> U.S.A.



non plus
&#65532;


Lastrada a dit:


> 3
> Shutter island
> Martin Scorsese
> U.S.A.



non plus
&#65532;
&#65532;


Lastrada a dit:


> 4
> Les femmes de mes amis
> Hong Sang-soo
> Corée



non plus

&#65532;


Lastrada a dit:


> 5
> Mystères de Lisbonne
> Raoul Ruiz
> France



non plus
&#65532;
&#65532;


Lastrada a dit:


> 6
> Liberté
> Tony Gatlif
> France



non plus
&#65532;
&#65532;


Lastrada a dit:


> 7
> Le quattro volte
> Michelan. Frammartino
> Italie



non plus
&#65532;
&#65532;


Lastrada a dit:


> 8
> Mother
> Bong Jong-hoo
> Corée



non plus
&#65532;
&#65532;


Lastrada a dit:


> 9
> Inception
> Christopher Nolan
> U.S.A.



non plus
&#65532;
&#65532;


Lastrada a dit:


> 10
> A serious man
> Joel Coen
> U.S.A.



non plus
&#65532;
&#65532;


Lastrada a dit:


> 11
> Oncle Boomnee
> Apicha. Weerasethakul
> Thaïlande



non plus
&#65532;
&#65532;


Lastrada a dit:


> 12
> Vénus noire
> Abdellatif Kechiche
> France



non plus
&#65532;
&#65532;


Lastrada a dit:


> 13
> Un homme qui crie
> Mahamat-Saleh Haroun
> Tchad



non plus
&#65532;
&#65532;


Lastrada a dit:


> 14
> Les rêves dansants
> Ann Linsel
> Allemagne



non plus
&#65532;
&#65532;


Lastrada a dit:


> 15
> Les amours imaginaires
> Xavier Dolan
> Canada



non plus
&#65532;
&#65532;


Lastrada a dit:


> 16
> Des filles en noir
> Jean-Paul Civeyrac
> France



non plus
&#65532;
&#65532;


Lastrada a dit:


> 17
> Des Hommes et des Dieux
> Xavier Beauvois
> France



non plus
&#65532;
&#65532;


Lastrada a dit:


> 18
> Nuits d'ivresse printanière
> You Le
> Chine



non plus
&#65532;
&#65532;


Lastrada a dit:


> 19
> Ne change rien
> Pedro Costa
> Portugal



non plus
&#65532;
&#65532;


Lastrada a dit:


> 20
> Maniquerville
> Pierre Creton
> France



non plus
&#65532;
&#65532;


Lastrada a dit:


> 21
> Année bissextile
> Michael Rowe
> Mexique



non plus
&#65532;
&#65532;


Lastrada a dit:


> 22
> La bocca del Lupo
> Pietro Marcello
> Italie



non plus
&#65532;
&#65532;


Lastrada a dit:


> 23
> Ajami
> S. Copti et Y. Shanis
> Israël



non plus
&#65532;
&#65532;


Lastrada a dit:


> 24
> White material
> Claire Denis
> France



non plus
&#65532;
&#65532;


Lastrada a dit:


> 25
> Lola
> Brillante Mendoza
> Philippines



non plus
&#65532;
&#65532;


Lastrada a dit:


> 26
> Cleveland contre Wall street
> Jean-Stéphane Bron
> Suisse



non plus
&#65532;
&#65532;


Lastrada a dit:


> 27
> Amore
> Luca Guadagnino
> Italie



non plus
&#65532;
&#65532;


Lastrada a dit:


> 28
> La vie au ranch
> Sophie Letourneur
> France



non plus
&#65532;
&#65532;


Lastrada a dit:


> 29
> La quadrature du cercle
> Philippe Worms
> France



non plus
&#65532;
&#65532;


Lastrada a dit:


> 30
> Entre nos mains
> Mariana Otero
> France



non plus
&#65532;
&#65532;


Lastrada a dit:


> 31
> Buried
> Rodrigo Cortés
> Espagne



non plus
&#65532;
&#65532;


Lastrada a dit:


> *
> Film Socialisme
> Jean-Luc Godard
> France



non plus
&#65532;
&#65532;


Lastrada a dit:


> *
> Alice au pays des merveilles
> Tim Burton
> U.S.A.



non plus
&#65532;
&#65532;


Lastrada a dit:


> *
> Le mariage à trois
> Jacques Doillon
> France



non plus
&#65532;
&#65532;


Lastrada a dit:


> *
> Bright star
> Jane Campion
> U.S.A.



non plus
&#65532;
&#65532;


Lastrada a dit:


> *
> Kaboom
> Gregg Araki
> U.S.A.



non plus
&#65532;
&#65532;


Lastrada a dit:


> *
> Invictus
> Clint Eastwood
> U.S.A.



non plus
&#65532;
&#65532;


Lastrada a dit:


> *
> Achille et la tortue
> Takeshi Kitano
> Japon



non plus
&#65532;
&#65532;


Lastrada a dit:


> *
> La terre de la folie
> Luc Moullet
> France



non plus
&#65532;
&#65532;


Lastrada a dit:


> *
> Les mains en l'air
> Romain Goupil
> France



non plus
&#65532;
&#65532;


Lastrada a dit:


> 40
> Tournée
> Mathieu Amalric
> France



non plus
&#65532;
&#65532;


Lastrada a dit:


> *
> Carlos
> Olivier Assayas
> France



non plus
&#65532;
&#65532;


Lastrada a dit:


> *
> Au fond des bois
> Benoît Jacquot
> France



non plus
&#65532;
&#65532;


Lastrada a dit:


> *
> Poetry
> Lee Chang-dong
> Corée



non plus
&#65532;
&#65532;


Lastrada a dit:


> *
> Dirty diaries
> Film collectif
> Suède



non plus
&#65532;
&#65532;


Lastrada a dit:


> *
> Hors-la-loi
> Rachid Bouchareb
> France



non plus
&#65532;
&#65532;


Lastrada a dit:


> *
> The ghost writer
> Roman Polanski
> U.S.A.



non plus
&#65532;
&#65532;


Lastrada a dit:


> *
> The cat, the reverend and...
> Alain Della Nagra
> France



non plus
&#65532;
&#65532;


Lastrada a dit:


> *
> La princesse de Montpensier
> Bertrand Tavernier
> France



non plus
&#65532;
&#65532;


Lastrada a dit:


> *
> Vous allez rencontrer un bel...
> Woody Alen
> USA



non plus
&#65532;
&#65532;


Lastrada a dit:


> 50
> Gainsbourg (vie héroïque)
> Joann Sfar
> France



non plus
&#65532;
&#65532;


Lastrada a dit:


> *
> Crime
> Vincent Ostria
> France



non plus
&#65532;



Lastrada a dit:


> *
> Tamara Drewe
> Stephen Frears
> G. B.



non plus
&#65532;




Lastrada a dit:


> *
> Another year
> Mike Leigh
> G. B.



non plus
&#65532;



Lastrada a dit:


> *
> La révélation
> Hans-Christian Schmid
> Allemagne



aaaaahhhhhhhhh ouuuuiiiiii ? 

mais non
&#65532;



Lastrada a dit:


> ?



!


----------



## Lastrada (6 Novembre 2011)

Je croyais que la règle, c'était une photo par proposition ?


----------



## Arlequin (6 Novembre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Je croyais que la règle, c'était une photo par proposition ?



mmmm'bécile


----------



## Lastrada (6 Novembre 2011)

Bon, les mecs, j'ai fait 50 propositions. Faudrait voir à mouiller le maillot. Je ne peux pas *tout faire*, non plus, hein ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Novembre 2011)

Intouchables  ?


----------



## bompi (7 Novembre 2011)

Commençons par les fondamentaux : un film chinois (Hong-kong ou autre région) ?


----------



## Arlequin (7 Novembre 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> Intouchables  ?



 il vient seulement de sortir 



bompi a dit:


> Commençons par les fondamentaux ?



bonne idée, et comme je te sens dans une forme olympienne (ce n'est pas un indice) ça devrait aller vite  



bompi a dit:


> un film chinois (Hong-kong ou autre région) ?



film américain
mais producteur/réalisateur/scénariste d'origine asiatique


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Novembre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> film américain
> mais producteur/réalisateur/scénariste d'origine asiatique


John Woo ?


----------



## Lastrada (7 Novembre 2011)

John qui ?


----------



## Arlequin (7 Novembre 2011)

John KATE 




non, pas John Woo

genre: animation/fantastique

vient d'une série TV 

là ça devrait fuser je pense


----------



## Arlequin (8 Novembre 2011)

ah ben non

vais finir par mettre la cover du dvd 

allez, revenons au début de l'histoire











mais qu'est ce qui se cache donc derrière ce bout de glace 






serait-ce hibernatus ?


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Novembre 2011)

Rhaaa, j'l'ai vu chuis sûr... Y a un petit chinois qui saute partout ?

Et plein de méchants sur le bateau ?

Me rappelle plus le titre


----------



## Arlequin (8 Novembre 2011)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Rhaaa, j'l'ai vu chuis sûr... Y a un petit chinois qui saute partout ?
> 
> Et plein de méchants sur le bateau ?
> 
> Me rappelle plus le titre



voilà

on y arrive

et malgré sa marque sur le front, non ce n'est pas Harry Potter


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Novembre 2011)

J'ai retrouvé...
C'est...

Le Dernier Maître de l'Air

http://www.allocine.fr/film/fichefilm_gen_cfilm=125433.html


----------



## Arlequin (8 Novembre 2011)

Toum'aï a dit:


> J'ai retrouvé...
> C'est...
> 
> Le Dernier Maître de l'Air
> ...



ezzzzzzzactement


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Novembre 2011)

j'arrive, mais ce sera facile, j'ai pas beaucoup de temps 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h27 ----------

Là...


----------



## Berthold (8 Novembre 2011)

C'est Anglais ? :rateau: 

1e guerre mondiale ?


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Novembre 2011)

> C'est Anglais ? :rateau:



à moitié



> 1e guerre mondiale ?



oui


----------



## badmonkeyman (8 Novembre 2011)

La tranchée ?


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Novembre 2011)

badmonkeyman a dit:


> La tranchée ?



un peu moin enterré


----------



## Arlequin (9 Novembre 2011)

ça ne me dit rien du tout :hein:

de toute manière
suis pas film de guerre

récent ?


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Novembre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> de toute manière
> suis pas film de guerre



t'as raison, la guerre c'est mal, mais j'avais que ça sous le coude



> récent ?



2008
la jeunesse des acteurs montre bien la jeunesse des protagonistes à l'époque.


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Novembre 2011)

Passionne pas grand monde mon film


----------



## Pamoi (10 Novembre 2011)

ben là pour le coup, c'est cadeau !!!!! 

_enfin, en principe ...._


----------



## Arlequin (10 Novembre 2011)

un truc avec baron rouge ou qqchose du genre ?


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Novembre 2011)

Y'a pas une histoire de bombe dans l'avion d'Hitler dans ce film ?


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Novembre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> un truc avec baron rouge ou qqchose du genre ?


Je pense que tu as mis la main dessus


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Novembre 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Je pense que tu as mis la main dessus



L'aile dessus


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Novembre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> un truc avec baron rouge ou qqchose du genre ?





Dos Jones a dit:


> Je pense que tu as mis la main dessus



vous en avez fait exprès ou c'était si dur ?

Arlequin, c'est pour toi


----------



## Lastrada (11 Novembre 2011)

Ca va encore donner.


----------



## bompi (11 Novembre 2011)

Pour l'instant, ça n'a pas encore donné.


----------



## Arlequin (12 Novembre 2011)

Toum'aï a dit:


> vous en avez fait exprès ou c'était si dur ?
> 
> Arlequin, c'est pour toi



comme dis plus haut, pas du tout mon truc

jamais vu

allez, on y retourne



Lastrada a dit:


> Ca va encore donner.



ouaiiiiiis 



bompi a dit:


> Pour l'instant, ça n'a pas encore donné.



voilà voilà

plantons le décor:


----------



## Romuald (12 Novembre 2011)

Ca s'passe encore chez les pauvres, on dirait...


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Novembre 2011)

une histoire de vampire ?


----------



## Arlequin (12 Novembre 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Ca s'passe encore chez les pauvres, on dirait...



on n'est pas dans les bas fonds c'est sûr 



Pharmacos a dit:


> une histoire de vampire ?



pas du tout

plus "moderne", même si l'ambiance est "classique"

J'aime beaucoup la lumière de ce film


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Novembre 2011)

Super la deuxième capture !


----------



## Arlequin (12 Novembre 2011)

je trouve aussi 

sorti en 2010

qques acteurs connus (dont un qui n'a franchement rien à foutre là tant sa participation est à coté de tout)

réalisateur totalement inconnu et qui s'en est, de plus, pris plein la poire question critiques.


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Novembre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> je trouve aussi
> 
> sorti en 2010
> 
> ...


Un peu de fantastique genre Jules Verne 

Les deux alambics de la deuxième photo m'interpellent :mouais:


----------



## Arlequin (12 Novembre 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Un peu de fantastique genre Jules Verne&#8230;



non, cela ne m'a pas sauté aux yeux



Dos Jones a dit:


> Les deux alambics de la deuxième photo m'interpellent&#8230; :mouais:



ce décor provient d'une ancienne brasserie belge en fait 

et mieux vaut ne pas en sortir ...






 aouch la mimine ...


----------



## bompi (12 Novembre 2011)

Les premières photos semblent indiquer l'Amérique. J'oserais même : l'Amérique du Nord et, soyons fous les Étazunis. Ceci posé je ne reconnais pas vraiment les tours...
Serait-ce Chicago vue du lac Michigan ?


----------



## Arlequin (12 Novembre 2011)

franchement je n'en sais rien. Je sais juste que qques prises ont été faites à NY, mais les scènes intérieures sont bien de chez moi 

l'extérieur n'a aucune espèce d'importance 

c'est un premier long-métrage

Je suis le film depuis ses débuts, "connaissant" le réalisateur/producteur (un de mes clients). Et je n'y ai jamais vraiment cru. Très/trop ambitieux. J'ai hésité à le regarder. Je l'ai regardé. Je n'ai pas été interpellé, mais un peu séduit tout de même car je sais que ce métier n'est pas du tout évident.
Quand je pense au temps et à l'investissement fourni par le gars, je lui tire mon chapeau, et je ne peux m'empêcher de pester contre quelques détails, et je suis bon public, qui flinguent la crédibilité de ce film.

oulah je m'égare :rose:

Film présenté au BIFF 2010

dur de lui trouver un genre

Mais la musique y tient une place importante


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Novembre 2011)

C'est le BIFFF en fait : Brussels International Fantastic Film Festival. Avec BIFF, on ne trouve rien.


----------



## Arlequin (12 Novembre 2011)

ben je laisse un peu jouer quand même 

bon ok, erreur de frappe :rose:


----------



## Pamoi (13 Novembre 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> C'est le BIFFF en fait : Brussels International Fantastic Film Festival. Avec BIFF, on ne trouve rien.



ben si, comme tout le monde, avec BIFF on trouve BIFFF.  :sleep:

http://www.cinemafantastique.net/film3661-Glenn-3948.html


----------



## Lastrada (13 Novembre 2011)

C'est où la Belgique ?


----------



## Pharmacos (13 Novembre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> C'est où la Belgique ?



Lève la tête


----------



## Arlequin (13 Novembre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> C'est où la Belgique ?



waar vlamingen thuis zijn 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h05 ----------




Pharmacos a dit:


> Lève la tête



alouette ...


----------



## bompi (13 Novembre 2011)

Un Wallon qui parle flamand. Tout n'est donc pas perdu chez notre voisin du Nord


----------



## Lastrada (14 Novembre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Un Wallon qui parle flamand. Tout n'est donc pas perdu chez notre voisin du Nord



Je dirais que tout n'est pas gagné :rateau:

En même temps, c'est vrai qu'ils sont plaisants tous ces petits villages, tous ces bourgs, ces hameaux, ces lieux-dits, ces cités,...


----------



## Berthold (14 Novembre 2011)

Le temps (_et le lieu_) ne fait rien à l'affaire


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Novembre 2011)

Les captures et les indices ont conduit mes investigations vers *Glenn, the Flying Robot*. 
 De *Marc Goldstein*, dont je n'avais jamais entendu parler avant aujourd'hui... :rateau:


----------



## Arlequin (14 Novembre 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Les captures et les indices ont conduit mes investigations vers *Glenn, the Flying Robot*.
> De *Marc Goldstein*, dont je n'avais jamais entendu parler avant aujourd'hui... :rateau:



tout joli 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h10 ----------




bompi a dit:


> Un Wallon qui parle flamand. Tout n'est donc pas perdu chez notre voisin du Nord



Je suis né à Gand, j'ai vécu à Bruxelles, je vis maintenant en Wallonie
Mes racines sont hollandaises, gantoises et wallonnes 
Je ne me sens ni wallon, ni flamand, nu bruxellois, ni même belge
Je vis sur terre et c'est tout
J'execre les extrémismes de tout bord
Alors ces panneaux à l'entrée des villes/communes flamandes, franchement, je trouve cela indigne de notre culture.

bref

passons

A toi la mouche, fais nous rêver


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Novembre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> tout joli
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h10 ----------
> 
> ...



Merci. 

Je ne sais pas si je vais vraiment vous faire rêver... :rateau: Mais sait-on jamais ! 

( PS : J'adore la Belgique, et j'y ai d'excellents souvenirs en Wallonie aussi bien qu'en Flandre.  )




Voici pour vous : 






​


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Novembre 2011)

Une pose guère flatteuse pour cet acteur... 







​
Avec cette image et la précédente, vous devriez au moins avoir quelques idées concernant le genre du film. 

Indice : réalisateur très connu...


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Novembre 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Avec cette image et la précédente, vous devriez au moins avoir quelques idées concernant le genre du film.
> 
> Indice : réalisateur très connu...


On dirait De Niro sur la première image

C'est en Irlande ?


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Novembre 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> On dirait De Niro sur la première image
> 
> C'est en Irlande ?



 De Niro n'a rien à voir avec ce film, et l'Irlande non plus. 









  Tournage réparti entre trois pays. 


​


----------



## bompi (14 Novembre 2011)

Dont la France, donc.


----------



## Arlequin (14 Novembre 2011)

mh

ça tire dans tous les sens 

enlèvement, règlements de compte, mafia, drogue et filles ?


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Novembre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Dont la France, donc.



 Je salue une fois de plus ta sagacité... 




Arlequin a dit:


> mh
> 
> ça tire dans tous les sens
> 
> enlèvement, règlements de compte, mafia, drogue et filles ?




Règlements de compte, oui. 
Organisations criminelles, oui aussi. 
Et une partie importante de l'histoire tourne autour d'une fille, qui est l'un des trois personnages principaux du film. 

Et ça flingue pas mal, effectivement...  









Indice fourni par cette image : ce film est désormais disponible en Blu-Ray... 


​


----------



## Romuald (14 Novembre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> mh
> 
> ça tire dans tous les sens


Ah, t'as remarqué, toi aussi ?


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Novembre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> mh
> 
> ça tire dans tous les sens
> 
> enlèvement, règlements de compte, mafia, drogue et filles ?






Romuald a dit:


> Ah, t'as remarqué, toi aussi ?



Et yen a qui n'aiment pas les films de guerre


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Novembre 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Ah, t'as remarqué, toi aussi ?



Et encore... 
Avec ce réalisateur, ça flingue souvent encore bien davantage que dans ce film... 



Toum'aï a dit:


> Et yen a qui n'aiment pas les films de guerre



Genre dans lequel le réalisateur du film que je vous propose s'est essayé, justement, mais ce n'est pas le cas ici.  











Indice qui pourra servir : le responsable des cascades automobiles est très connu. 


​


----------



## Arlequin (14 Novembre 2011)

aaaaaaaah des cascades ! 

JEAN PAUL BELMONDO


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Novembre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> aaaaaaaah des cascades !
> 
> JEAN PAUL BELMONDO



Non. 

Mais il a souvent travaillé avec celui qui, dans le film que je vous propose, a dirigé les cascades automobiles. 




L'un des personnages principaux : 








​


----------



## Arlequin (14 Novembre 2011)

Môôôssieur Rémy Julienne donc ? 

ah tiens, ça vire asiatique

donc si flingues > John Woo ( John qui? kate ! voilà ça c'est fait) est de la partie ?


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Novembre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> Môôôssieur Rémy Julienne donc ?
> 
> ah tiens, ça vire asiatique
> 
> donc si flingues > John Woo ( John qui? kate ! voilà c'est fait) est de la partie ?



Tu as entièrement raison... 










​


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Novembre 2011)

Non rien&#8230; :rose:


----------



## Arlequin (14 Novembre 2011)

bah pour moi, ça s'arrête là

pas du tout mon rayon 

et google-iser, ça n'a pas le même charme que se triturer les neurones

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h43 ----------




Dos Jones a dit:


> Remy Julienne&#8230;



ah tiens, j'y aurais pas pensé :rateau:



Dos Jones a dit:


> Non rien&#8230; :rose:



trop taaaaaard


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Novembre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> bah pour moi, ça s'arrête là
> 
> pas du tout mon rayon
> 
> ...


----------



## Arlequin (14 Novembre 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> C'est toi qui vois, mais dans ce thread, les outils de recherche comme google, imdb, et bien d'autres, ça peut aussi servir...



ah boooooooooon 



non, je n'aime pas

je préfère de loin la réflexion,poser des questions, réagir aux indices, ça je trouve sympa

Maintenant bon, je mets la capture dans google image et puis c'est trouvé . mais est-ce cela le jeu ? 

chacun son truc


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Novembre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> ah boooooooooon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Poser des questions, réagir aux indices, réfléchir... Voilà qui n'est pas du tout incompatible avec l'utilisation de différents outils de recherche ( moteurs de recherche, bases de données, sites spécialisés, etc... ). 
 Je dirais même : Bien au contraire !... 

 Mais à chacun sa manière de voir les choses, effectivement. 










​


----------



## Arlequin (14 Novembre 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Poser des questions, réagir aux indices, réfléchir... Voilà qui n'est pas du tout incompatible avec l'utilisation de différents outils de recherche ( moteurs de recherche, bases de données, sites spécialisés, etc... ).
> Je dirais même : Bien au contraire !...
> 
> Mais à chacun sa manière de voir les choses, effectivement.



ouaips, je sais bien mais tu vois, là, avec Woo et Julienne, ben paf, la réponse je te la trouve 

mais ça ne m'amuse pas, c'est ça que je veux dire 

il y a probablement qqun qui connait/a vu ce film et qui ne se souvient pas du titre, alors il se creuse les méninges, il pose des questions et il enrage de ne pas se souvenir > ça, ça m'amuse nettement plus 

La finalité, je m'en tamponne, mais le cheminement, ça c'est intéressant.

Tu cherches un film "difficile", tu prépares les réponses, les indices, les captures sont soigneusement choisies, tu as envie d'en parler, envie de partager. 

Et là paf, google et consorts, en 3 questions le film est trouvé, youpie

Tu vois où je veux en venir ?


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Novembre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> ouaips, je sais bien mais tu vois, là, avec Woo et Julienne, ben paf, la réponse je te la trouve
> 
> mais ça ne m'amuse pas, c'est ça que je veux dire
> 
> ...



Oui, je vois. 
J'aurais mieux fait de ne pas donner les noms de Woo et Julienne trop vite, mais d'un autre côté pas mal d'indices n'allaient pas manquer d'y conduire... Et il fallait bien aussi que je réponde aux questions... Donc, c'était assez difficile à éviter. 
Dès qu'on a un nom (réalisateur, acteur, musicien, ou autre), ça devient déjà assez facile... Si on en a deux, il peut suffire d'une recherche croisée pour trouver la réponse... 
Donc, à la limite, dans ce thread, le vrai mystère, quand mystère il y a, c'est quand personne n'a encore réussi à trouver un seul nom... 
Bref, je comprends ton point de vue. 




Photo très connue du film, et qui figure sur certaines affiches ou jaquettes vidéo : 







​


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Novembre 2011)

Sur l'image précédente (et sur d'autres), l'un des deux principaux acteurs masculins du film. 

Les voici d'ailleurs tous les deux ensemble :  








​ 



Donc, John Woo, Rémy Julienne, un tournage réparti sur trois pays, dont la France... 
 Le trio constitué par les trois personnages principaux - deux hommes et une femme - fait échos à Jules et Jim, film auquel John Woo rend ici hommage. 

 Et enfin, l'acteur principal est très connu.


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Novembre 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Sur l'image précédente (et sur d'autres), l'un des deux principaux acteurs masculins du film.
> 
> Les voici d'ailleurs tous les deux ensemble :​
> Donc, John Woo, Rémy Julienne, un tournage réparti sur trois pays, dont la France...
> ...


On dirait qu'ils sont associés


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Novembre 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> On dirait qu'ils sont associés



*Once A Thief (1991)*, aka "Les Associés", effectivement ! 
Bien joué, à toi ma main !


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Novembre 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *Once A Thief (1991)*, aka "Les Associés", effectivement !
> Bien joué, à toi ma main !


Mais je voulais pas gagner moi 

Bon, soit, un facile alors


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Novembre 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Mais je voulais pas gagner moi
> 
> Bon, soit, un facile alors



Là, ça me fait penser à *Logorama*. 
Mais je me plante peut-être complètement... :rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Novembre 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Là, ça me fait penser à *Logorama*.
> *Mais je me plante peut-être complètement...* :rateau:


Alors là complètement&#8230; 

Par contre là, je lui donne pas beaucoup de temps à rester&#8230;






[/QUOTE]

Pour la première je déconnais bien sûr&#8230;


----------



## Romuald (14 Novembre 2011)

La petite maison dans la prairie, le film ?


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Novembre 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> La petite maison dans la prairie, le film ?


Pétard si ça vous parle pas:mouais:

Réalisateur hyper connu, acteurs connus

Je bannis tout membre qui ne l'aurais pas vu pour lui apprendre 

A moins qu'il me promette de le voir dans les plus brefs délais Non mais


----------



## Romuald (14 Novembre 2011)

ben quoi, y"a que les modos qui ont le droit de rigoler ? :grmmbll de rogntudju:


----------



## bompi (14 Novembre 2011)

Ça me fait penser au film de Quentin T. qui se passe durant la seconde guerre mondiale. Au tout début (comme tu as l'habitude de poster dans un sens chronologique, ça peut coller).


----------



## 'chon (14 Novembre 2011)

je crois ben qu' ça colle..


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Novembre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Ça me fait penser au film de Quentin T. qui se passe durant la seconde guerre mondiale. Au tout début (comme tu as l'habitude de poster dans un sens chronologique, ça peut coller).


C'est en effet cela&#8230; 

J'avais bien dit que ça allait pas durer&#8230; 

Et que ceux qui ne l'ont pas encore vu s'empressent de compenser ce manque&#8230; 

A toi Bompi en donnant le nom au passage&#8230; 

PS : J'ai un doute là je l'avais pas déjà proposé avant ?


----------



## bompi (14 Novembre 2011)

Déjà proposé ? Je ne m'en souviens pas.
Il s'agit donc de *Inglorious Basterds* de Quentin Tarentino. Même que j'ai trouvé ça très bien 

N'ayant pas de film sous le coude ni mon disque-dur-à-film, souffrez que je ne vous en propose un nouveau que demain matin.


----------



## Pamoi (15 Novembre 2011)

Il est demain matin.


----------



## Berthold (15 Novembre 2011)

Plus pour longtemps, d'ailleurs.


----------



## Arlequin (15 Novembre 2011)

c'est fini, d'ailleurs


----------



## bompi (15 Novembre 2011)

Donc je passe la main à qui veut. Je n'ai pas trop de m'en occuper.


----------



## Berthold (15 Novembre 2011)

Allez, je m'y jette.


----------



## Pamoi (15 Novembre 2011)

Non, rien


----------



## Berthold (15 Novembre 2011)

Bon, je te laisse la main, le mien est trop facile.


----------



## Pamoi (15 Novembre 2011)

oups désolé  

On reste sur le tien


----------



## Berthold (15 Novembre 2011)

Une petite deuze pour te remercier. L'acteur et le réalisateur sont très connus, dans des spécialités respectives qui ne les prédisposaient pas à se retrouver.






---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h56 ----------

Un p'tit troisième ? C'est l'acteur principal qu'on voit là.


----------



## Pamoi (15 Novembre 2011)

alors vraiment aucune idée ....... 

Vin Diesel, Bruce Willys, Marcellus Wallace ?? 




_ben quoi ?? je participe, moi, au moins !!!_


----------



## Berthold (15 Novembre 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> alors vraiment aucune idée .......
> 
> Vin Diesel, *Bruce Willys*, Marcellus Wallace ??
> 
> ...


Eh bien oui, c'est Bruce Willis. Attention, emploi inhabituel (pour ce que je connais de lui).


----------



## Pamoi (15 Novembre 2011)

Willys + Stowe = ..... tadammmmmmm ....... = Gilliam ...... 

ça s'éclaircit un bon coup, là ....


----------



## Berthold (15 Novembre 2011)

Voui voui voui,  bon, tu lances le titre ou bien ?


----------



## Pamoi (15 Novembre 2011)

ben , apparemment on est tout seuls, alors ..... 

L'armée des 12 singes ??


----------



## Berthold (15 Novembre 2011)

:king: Ouiiiii ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






&#8230; à toi donc, remets ton image ?


----------



## Pamoi (15 Novembre 2011)

merci  ....   

allez on y va pour un film plus facile encore que le précédent


----------



## Arlequin (15 Novembre 2011)

pulp fiction ?


----------



## Pamoi (15 Novembre 2011)

excellent, à toi.


----------



## Lastrada (15 Novembre 2011)

Ils sont forts, ces belges.


----------



## Pamoi (16 Novembre 2011)

Arrête de le titiller, il n'est pas belge.


----------



## Pamoi (18 Novembre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> pulp fiction ?



oui, c'est ça. 

Donc, en principe,

*A TOI LA MAIN **!!*


----------



## Lastrada (19 Novembre 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Arrête de le titiller, il n'est pas belge.




Ah si, des fois quand même.


----------



## Arlequin (21 Novembre 2011)

hello

pas le temps là, sorry

bcp boulot

:rose:


----------



## Pamoi (21 Novembre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> hello
> 
> pas le temps là, sorry
> 
> ...



pas de souci, on peut pas prévoir, hein !!

allez, je me permets de reprendre où on en était.


----------



## Berthold (22 Novembre 2011)

Je ne savais pas qu'il y avait eu une version film du Banni de Coucho ?


----------



## Lastrada (22 Novembre 2011)

Ouuuula. Private joke. Ceux qui peuvent comprendre cette blague sont tous à la retraite.


----------



## 'chon (22 Novembre 2011)

j'suis perdue..    !

:mouais:


----------



## Pamoi (22 Novembre 2011)

histoire de te remettre sur le droit chemin


----------



## 'chon (22 Novembre 2011)

Merci.. C'est du Coréen trash?


----------



## Pamoi (22 Novembre 2011)

oui, mais euuh .... certes un peu violent par moments, mais pas vraiment trash 

Classé comme thriller, et considéré comme faisant partie d'une trilogie (dont les 3 parties n'ont en commun que le thème).


----------



## Lastrada (22 Novembre 2011)

Mais heu, ça ferait pas un peu 14 fois qu'on soumet ce film de Park-Chan-Wook ? (Sympathy for Lady Vengeance)


----------



## Emmanuel94 (22 Novembre 2011)

honnêtement je suis admiratif, des fous furieux du ciné qui traînent ici... c'est votre job ou quoi le ciné, j'ai beau essayer de regarder 3 ou 4 films par semaine c'est le maximum que je puisse faire.


----------



## rabisse (22 Novembre 2011)

Ils *sont* coréens!


----------



## 'chon (23 Novembre 2011)

Je me retenais de le dire, tout ça..


----------



## Pamoi (23 Novembre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Mais heu, ça ferait pas un peu 14 fois qu'on soumet ce film de Park-Chan-Wook ? (Sympathy for Lady Vengeance)


`
non, c'est que la 2è :rateau:

bon, à toi, essaye de nous surprendre !!!


----------



## Lastrada (23 Novembre 2011)

Ah. Ca va être chaud aujourd'hui. Si quelqu'un veut la main...


----------



## Pamoi (23 Novembre 2011)

Ben là, justement, tu nous surprends pas vraiment ......


----------



## Berthold (23 Novembre 2011)

Eh ben ? C'est la crise ? Allez, une proposition facile pour les cinéphiles que vous êtes :


----------



## Berthold (24 Novembre 2011)

Personne ? Continuons :






Film sorti en 2009. Réalisateur très connu. On est dans le fantastique, l'onirique.


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Novembre 2011)

Du Michel Gondry ?


----------



## Berthold (24 Novembre 2011)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Du Michel Gondry ?



Trop jeune, trop français.




Si vous le reconnaissez, lui, c'est gagné :


----------



## bompi (24 Novembre 2011)

On pourrait penser à un film de Terry Gilliam (The Imaginarium etc.) mais je ne l'ai pas vu.

Et puis je m'embrouille parce que je crois reconnaître des acteurs mais en fait non.


----------



## Pamoi (24 Novembre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> On pourrait penser à un film de Terry Gilliam (The Imaginarium etc.) mais je ne l'ai pas vu.
> 
> Et puis je m'embrouille parce que je crois reconnaître des acteurs mais en fait non.



Ça pourrait être ça, vu que l'acteur sur la 3è photo ressemble furieusement à Tom Waits 

_(pas vu ce film non plus)_


----------



## Berthold (24 Novembre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> On pourrait penser à un film de Terry Gilliam (The Imaginarium etc.) mais je ne l'ai pas vu.
> 
> Et puis je m'embrouille parce que je crois reconnaître des acteurs mais en fait non.





Pamoi a dit:


> Ça pourrait être ça, vu que l'acteur sur la 3è photo ressemble furieusement à Tom Waits
> 
> _(pas vu ce film non plus)_



 Wow Vous supputez juste, pour des gensses qui n'ont pas zieuté le film !

Oui, c'est L'imaginarium du Dr Parnassius, de Terry Gilliam,
oui, c'est Tom Waits.

Chapeau bas.


Pour la petite histoire, Heath Ledger, jouant l'un des principaux personnages, est mort en plein milieu du tournage. Gilliam a donc eu recours à des astuces scénaristiques pour que son rôle se maintienne, sans devoir recommencer le tournage du début. Je n'en dis pas plus, voyez le film.


----------



## bompi (24 Novembre 2011)

Par ailleurs, Gilliam va peut-être enfin réussir à tourner son _Quixote_. Il est têtu 

J'essaye de vous trouver quelque chose tout à l'heure (vers 22h).

PS : et je ne veux pas d'engueulade si j'ai laissé passer l'heure ! :rateau:


----------



## Aescleah (24 Novembre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Par ailleurs, Gilliam va peut-être enfin réussir à tourner son _Quixote_. Il est têtu
> 
> J'essaye de vous trouver quelque chose tout à l'heure (vers 22h).
> 
> PS : et je ne veux pas d'engueulade si j'ai laissé passer l'heure ! :rateau:



Le PS est bienvenu, parce que c'est pas passé loin!!!


----------



## bompi (24 Novembre 2011)

Un vraiment très facile (je crois).


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Novembre 2011)

Mars Attack


----------



## bompi (24 Novembre 2011)

Ah ! la petite soucoupe dans le générique 

C'est ton tour.


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Novembre 2011)




----------



## Pamoi (25 Novembre 2011)

un james bond ??


----------



## bompi (25 Novembre 2011)

Ou un Clint Eastwood ? (_Firefox_, pas le panda ni le navigateur).


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Novembre 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> un james bond ??



Non



bompi a dit:


> Ou un Clint Eastwood ? (_Firefox_, pas le panda ni le navigateur).




Non


----------



## Arlequin (25 Novembre 2011)

naaaaaan ? top gun ?


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Novembre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> naaaaaan ? top gun ?



Ouééééééé 

Top Gun :love::love::love::love::love:

Your turn 
Trop facile ce screen


----------



## Pamoi (25 Novembre 2011)

ça sent Top Gun à plein nez, cette histoire


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Novembre 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> ça sent Top Gun à plein nez, cette histoire



TOASTED


----------



## Arlequin (25 Novembre 2011)

héhé

je farfouille dans le DD à malices

demain matin, ai une vie de famille MOI 



bonne soirée


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Novembre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> demain matin, ai une vie de famille MOI



Egoïste


----------



## Arlequin (25 Novembre 2011)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Egoïste



si t'as de quoi relancer, hésite pas


----------



## Berthold (25 Novembre 2011)

J'y vais :


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Novembre 2011)

Laurence d'Arabie


----------



## Berthold (25 Novembre 2011)

Trop à l'ouest.

Sorti en 2010.


----------



## bompi (25 Novembre 2011)

Ça se passe dans le désert de Gobi ? Genre en fuite de l'Union Soviétique ?


----------



## Berthold (26 Novembre 2011)

Voui, tout à fait ce genre
L'action se passe en 1940.


----------



## Lastrada (26 Novembre 2011)

The Way Back de Peter Weir ?


----------



## Berthold (26 Novembre 2011)

Les chemins de la liberté en VF.

Bravo, à toi.


----------



## Lastrada (26 Novembre 2011)




----------



## bompi (26 Novembre 2011)

Années 30 ? France ?


----------



## Lastrada (26 Novembre 2011)

Non (Plus récent). Non.





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h21 ----------



C'est un film européen des années 50 d'un réalisateur ultra connu.





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h05 ----------


----------



## Berthold (26 Novembre 2011)

C'est pas Mastroianni à gauche sur la première capture ?


----------



## Lastrada (26 Novembre 2011)

Et non. C'est un compatriote.


----------



## bompi (26 Novembre 2011)

Ça fait furieusement penser à un vieux Fellini (je me rappelle cet acteur moustachu). J'hésite entre le Sheikh Blanc (musique d'enfer de Rota) et les Vitelloni.


----------



## Lastrada (26 Novembre 2011)

Et donc ?


----------



## bompi (26 Novembre 2011)

Bin. J'hésite, quoi.


----------



## Lastrada (26 Novembre 2011)

Un homme *doit* faire des choix. Le fil l'exige.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h43 ----------

Et tu fais chier exagères au fait : le Nino fait un boulot extraordinaire dans les *deux* films. Pas seulement dans le *C*heikh blanc.


----------



## bompi (26 Novembre 2011)

Je ne dis pas le contraire. Simplement, je ne me souviens plus trop des Veaux et de la musique qui va avec.

Allez je choisis, donc : *Lo Sceicco Bianco*. (Ça va, l'orthographe, là ? J'ai bon ? )


----------



## Lastrada (26 Novembre 2011)

Bon. Qui veut la main ?


----------



## bompi (26 Novembre 2011)

Flûte, je me suis trompé.


----------



## Lastrada (26 Novembre 2011)

Fatalitas.


----------



## Lastrada (27 Novembre 2011)

Bon. Si personne ne prend la main, je la reprends.



















​


----------



## Pamoi (27 Novembre 2011)

pas le Frears auquel on pourrait penser de prime abord  ....... The Snapper ??


----------



## Lastrada (27 Novembre 2011)

La's!  seems like we got a fock...g winna.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h32 ----------

Tu prends la main ?


----------



## Pamoi (27 Novembre 2011)

Pas avant ce soir, si quelqu'un a une idée entre-temps, à lui !!


----------



## Lastrada (27 Novembre 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> pas le Frears auquel on pourrait penser de prime abord  ....... The Snapper ??



Bien vu. J'aime bien le côté easter egg de ce plan. Référence évidente à un autre film, de S. Frears : "My beautiful Launderette". C'est un plan fixe appuyé d'une seconde. Un auto clin d'oeil.


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Novembre 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Pas avant ce soir, si quelqu'un a une idée entre-temps, à lui !!





Voici pour vous ! 









​


----------



## Lastrada (27 Novembre 2011)

Film médiéval. Années 50 ? US ?


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Novembre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Film médiéval. Années 50 ? US ?



 Pour l'instant, tu as tout bon !  









 Comment ça, la ligne d'horizon penche?... 


​


----------



## Lastrada (27 Novembre 2011)

Ca serait pas Kirk Douglas, à la barre ?


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Novembre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Ca serait pas Kirk Douglas, à la barre ?



 Toi, tu dois penser à *ceci*... 
 Excellente idée, mais ce n'est quand même pas ça !  






 



  Quelques indices :

 Film connu, réalisateur connu, au moins deux acteurs connus, et un style capillaire improbable pour le héros ( l'acteur portait forcément une perruque, c'est la seule explication possible... :rateau:    ).


----------



## Lastrada (27 Novembre 2011)

Autre indice : le responsable des décors affectionne les décors cheap.


----------



## Arlequin (27 Novembre 2011)

français ?


----------



## Lastrada (27 Novembre 2011)

Le mec qui est sur le coup. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h41 ----------

Oui, français, on vient de le dire.


----------



## Romuald (27 Novembre 2011)

le lancelot avec Sean et Richard ?


----------



## Lastrada (27 Novembre 2011)

Prince Valiant de Henry Hathaway ?


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Novembre 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> le lancelot avec Sean et Richard ?



 Richard étant né en 1949, je ne parierais pas là-dessus. 
 Sauf s'il a joué le rôle d'un très jeune page sans être crédité au générique, ce qui n'est pas l'hypothèse la plus vraisemblable... 




Arlequin a dit:


> français ?



 Bon, alors, les deux au fond de la classe à côté du radiateur, ça va comme vous voulez?... 
 On ne vous a pas trop brusquement réveillés, au moins?... 




Lastrada a dit:


> Le mec qui est sur le coup.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h41 ----------
> 
> Oui, Français, on vient de le dire.



Je n'aurais pas mieux dit. 




 Rectificatif par rapport à ce que je disais plus haut ; au moins trois acteurs masculins (plus ou moins) connus et une actrice connue. 




Et justement, la voici ! 







​


----------



## Lastrada (27 Novembre 2011)

Nan, rien. Ca fait plaisir, d'être lu.


*Prince Valiant de Henry Hathaway ?*​


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Novembre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Prince Valiant de Henry Hathaway ?



 C'est *exactement ça* !  




Pour le fun, une photo du héros et de sa belle. 






Vous reconnaîtrez peut-être la jeune *Janet Leigh* et le jeune *Robert Wagner*, alors débutant.  


​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h06 ----------




Lastrada a dit:


> Nan, rien. Ca fait plaisir, d'être lu.
> 
> 
> *Prince Valiant de Henry Hathaway ?*​



Oui, bon, ça va, j'étais en train d'éditer mon post (en m'occupant aussi d'autres trucs à côté... :rateau: ) ... 

  


Bien joué, à toi la main !


----------



## Berthold (27 Novembre 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Lastrada a dit:
> 
> 
> > Film médiéval. Années 50 ? *US* ?
> ...





Lastrada a dit:


> Arlequin a dit:
> 
> 
> > français ?
> ...






Comprends rien&#8230;

:rose:
[EDIT] oui ça y est ok, des fois je suis un peu bouché, voilà, voilà&#8230;[/EDIT]


----------



## Lastrada (27 Novembre 2011)

C'était une tentative d'humour drôle.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h16 ----------


----------



## Berthold (27 Novembre 2011)

Ahhhh d'accord.

Bon là, c'est un type qui transpire dans un tank ? US ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h34 ----------

Quoique c'est peut-être une planque dans une camionnette banalisée (la boucherie Sanzo, par exemple)&#8230;


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Novembre 2011)

Death race ?


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Novembre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> C'était une tentative d'humour drôle.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h16 ----------



Sans conviction... Je serais tenté de penser à un plan dans *Oldboy*...


----------



## Lastrada (27 Novembre 2011)

Berthold a dit:


> Ahhhh d'accord.



Oui.



Berthold a dit:


> Bon là, c'est un type qui transpire dans un tank ? US ?



Effectivement c'est un type qui transpire; toutefois pas dans un tank. 



Berthold a dit:


> US ?



Oui. C'est un film américain. Nord-américain, même. Allez, je lâche des indices. Même pas peur. Je suis un ouf malade.



Berthold a dit:


> Quoique c'est peut-être une planque dans une camionnette banalisée (la boucherie Sanzo, par exemple)&#8230;


Non madame, ce n'est pas la boucherie Sanzo.



Pharmacos a dit:


> Death race ?



Toi-même.



Human-Fly a dit:


> Sans conviction... Je serais tenté de penser à un plan dans *Oldboy*...



Tu serais mal tenté, en ce cas.


----------



## Berthold (27 Novembre 2011)

Ouh là, on part dans l'espace ? Un espace confiné ? C'est Alien 5 ?


----------



## Lastrada (27 Novembre 2011)

Berthold a dit:


> Ouh là, on part dans l'espace ?



Oui.



Berthold a dit:


> Un espace confiné ?




Non pas tout le temps (voir photo ci-dessous).



Berthold a dit:


> C'est Alien 5 ?




Non.


----------



## bompi (27 Novembre 2011)

On dirait un peu Tony Leung (Tony Leung ka Fai, pas Tony Leung Chiu Wai).


----------



## Lastrada (27 Novembre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> On dirait un peu Tony Leung (Tony Leung ka Fai, pas Tony Leung Chiu Wai).



Oui, hein ? je me disais la même chose.



Allez hop, une photo de très jolis boulons : 






Et d'un non moins joli rouge : 







Ne laissez pas traîner vos jouets dans la machine à laver :







Et une dernière pour la route :






il s'agit donc d'un film US récent, narrant l'épopée spatiale d'un groupe d'individus chargés d'accomplir une mission  : sauver le monde.
​


----------



## Lastrada (28 Novembre 2011)

OK.

La scène se passe dans une zone particulièrement ensoleillée de notre univers.


----------



## Scalounet (28 Novembre 2011)

C&#8217;est Solaris !

ps: demandez-moi quand vous savez pas !


----------



## Lastrada (28 Novembre 2011)

Bravo ! 

Ce n'est en effet pas du tout ce film. 

PS :  Si vous ne savez pas, demandez à quelqu'un d'autre. :mouais: :casse:






Pour vous aider, voici une photo d'un autre type qui transpire. (Aussi).


----------



## Scalounet (28 Novembre 2011)

Quel con je fais....

Aller même joueur recommence...  

Pasque Ja ma suis gouré et que ja été trop vite.... il s&#8217;agit en fait de *Sunshine* !!


----------



## Lastrada (28 Novembre 2011)

Scalounet a dit:


> Quel con je fais....



Tu fais comme tu veux.



Scalounet a dit:


> Aller même joueur recommence...
> 
> Pasque Ja ma suis gouré et que ja été trop vite.... il s&#8217;agit en fait de *Sunshine* !!



Et nous avons un gagnant. Il s'agit bien de Sunshine (2007) de Danny Boyle (OOOOOOh Danny Booyyyyyle , the pipes, the pipes are caa-a-aalling). Et Tony Leung ka Fai était en fait Hiroyuki Sanada.











Mon petit scalounet, c'est à toi de nous proposer un film. (Mais pas les tontons flingueurs)


​








_PS : La puce amusante de la signature du vainqueur, peut être efficacement bloquée via l'extension Adblock pour Safari. Parce qu'on va peut-être en manger pour un bout de temps._


----------



## Scalounet (28 Novembre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Mon petit scalounet, c'est à toi de nous proposer un film. (Mais pas les tontons flingueurs)
> 
> _PS : La puce amusante de la signature du vainqueur, peut être efficacement bloquée via l'extension Adblock pour Safari. Parce qu'on va peut-être en manger pour un bout de temps._





Ahhh merduuumm !! vla ti pas que je dois vous trouver un film maintenant ? .... je savais que je serais emmerdé en répondant a ce fil !!   

Bon laissez-moi une journée ou deux, parce que j&#8217;ai pas que ça a faire !  

ps: touchez pas a maptitebête sinon je vous colle un film bulgare des années 70 ! :mouais:

édit: Ceci étant, je peux laisser la main a qui veut si cela vous parait trop long a attendre, ne vous gênez pas !


----------



## Lastrada (29 Novembre 2011)

:sleep:


----------



## Pamoi (29 Novembre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> :sleep:



rôôôô l'impatient 

il a dit une journée *OU DEUX !!!!*

rien ne presse, il est encore dans les temps.


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Novembre 2011)

Bon, en attendant... 




Voici pour vous :








​


----------



## Scalounet (30 Novembre 2011)

Tu as raison Human-Fly, car je nai hélas que peu de temps en ce moment pour suivre.... 

Désolé


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Novembre 2011)

Scalounet a dit:


> Tu as raison Human-Fly, car je nai hélas que peu de temps en ce moment pour suivre....
> 
> Désolé



   Pas grave ! 




Film assez connu, réalisateur très connu.
   Deux acteurs très connus au générique, dont un présent sur cette photo : ​ 





   Bon, OK, on ne le voit que de dos, et pas très bien... :rateau:
   Mais je ne vais pas non plus trop vous mâcher le travail... 


​


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Novembre 2011)

Pas violent, par ici... :rateau: 










Je risque de ne pas être trop disponible dans les prochaines heures ; je repasse quand je peux.


----------



## Berthold (30 Novembre 2011)

US, années 50/60,
ça cause du XIXe, Europe centrale ou de l'est ?

Dans le genre Sissi ou Dr Jivago ?


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Novembre 2011)

Berthold a dit:


> US, années 50/60,
> ça cause du XIXe, Europe centrale ou de l'est ?
> 
> Dans le genre Sissi ou Dr Jivago ?



 Aucun des films que tu cites. 

 Toutefois, tu as vu juste pour différentes choses. 
 Il s'agit bien d'un film américain, sorti en 1952. 
 L'action est basée en 1850, et principalement à San Francisco. Mais plusieurs personnages du film sont russes. 











​


----------



## Berthold (30 Novembre 2011)

Pas vu ce genre de film depuis des lustres. L'histoire de l'African Queen, avec Bogart et Hepburn ? Y a des bateaux, mais je ne me rappelle pas qu'il y soit question de Russes&#8230;


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Novembre 2011)

Berthold a dit:


> Pas vu ce genre de film depuis des lustres. L'histoire de l'African Queen, avec Bogart et Hepburn ? Y a des bateaux, mais je ne me rappelle pas qu'il y soit question de Russes&#8230;



 Non. 












​


----------



## Berthold (30 Novembre 2011)

_*Un eskimo à San Francisco*_, avec De Funès ?



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h20 ----------

Il a chaud ou il est mouillé (Oui, oui, c'est super important pour bien situer l'action du film&#8230 ?


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Novembre 2011)

Berthold a dit:


> _*Un eskimo à San Francisco*_, avec De Funès ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 C'est un personnage peu raffiné qui transpire beaucoup, qui sent très mauvais, et dont les goûts vestimentaires peuvent s'avérer particuliers. 
 C'est l'un des compagnons du héros. 




Un autre compagnon du héros (déjà entrevu sur une image précédente) :







​


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Décembre 2011)

Un autre personnage secondaire du film :






 
​ 



 L'essentiel de l'histoire se déroule donc à San Francisco, mais il est souvent question de l'Alaska, où se situe l'action de certaines scènes. 
 En effet, le héros du film et certains aristocrates russes se disputent ce territoire.


L'héroïne du film, aristocrate russe qui n'est pas insensible au charme du héros, et réciproquement... 



 



 Indices supplémentaires : 

 - Les deux principaux acteurs masculins du film sont également à l'affiche d'un film de guerre très connu dont l'action se situe en Grèce pendant la deuxième guerre mondiale. 
 - De l'un de ces deux acteurs, *Dos Jones* avait dit qu'il avait été un "quasi-collègue"... 




 Si avec tout ça vous ne trouvez pas !...


----------



## Berthold (1 Décembre 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> - Les deux principaux acteurs masculins du film sont également à l'affiche d'un film de guerre très connu dont l'action se situe en Grèce pendant la deuxième guerre mondiale.
> - De l'un de ces deux acteurs, *Dos Jones* avait dit qu'il avait été un "quasi-collègue"...



Les canons de Navarone ? Avec Anthony Quinn (quasi modo ) et Gregory Peck ? David Nivenn ?


----------



## Pamoi (1 Décembre 2011)

Berthold a dit:


> Les canons de Navarone ? Avec Anthony Quinn (quasi modo ) et Gregory Peck ? David Nivenn ?



Et avec Ann Blyth et ses plumes dans le rôle de la grosse bertha !!! excellent !!!


----------



## STYYX (1 Décembre 2011)

*Bonjour,
"Le monde lui appartient" de Raoul Walsh ?
*


----------



## Berthold (1 Décembre 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Et avec Ann Blyth et ses plumes dans le rôle de la grosse bertha !!! excellent !!!



 Je parlais du film de guerre que Human Fly cite :rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Décembre 2011)

Berthold a dit:


> Les canons de Navarone ? Avec Anthony Quinn (quasi modo ) et Gregory Peck ? David Nivenn ?



C'est bien ce film auquel je faisais allusion pour vous fournir de nouveaux indices, effectivement !  




Berthold a dit:


> Je parlais du film de guerre que Human Fly cite&#8230; :rateau:








Pamoi a dit:


> Et avec Ann Blyth et ses plumes dans le rôle de la grosse bertha !!! excellent !!!











STYYX a dit:


> *Bonjour,
> "Le monde lui appartient" de Raoul Walsh ?
> *



 Tiens, content de te revoir ici !!!...  Je crois que ça fait une éternité que tu n'étais pas passé... 

 De plus, c'est *exactement ça* !... 



 Pour le fun : 





​ 
 Film d'aventure épique et romanesque à souhaits, typique de l'âge d'or d'Hollywood (période Technicolor). Film que j'ai redécouvert récemment, et que je vous recommande vivement !  
 Surtout si vous aimez ce genre de films... 

 Bien joué, à toi la main !


----------



## STYYX (1 Décembre 2011)

Merci pour ce petit mot, sympa qu'on se souvienne encore de moi !
J'en propose une, il faut que vous trouviez (presque tout seul) car je manque de temps.
A très bientôt.


----------



## Lastrada (1 Décembre 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> C'est bien ce film auquel je faisais allusion pour vous fournir de nouveaux indices, effectivement !



Mais c'est quoi ces films de chaisières ? :affraid:


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Décembre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Mais c'est quoi ces films de chaisières ? :affraid:



Pour moi,* J. Lee Thompson*, c'est essentiellement des films d'aventure, des films d'action, des films de guerre... Et un peu de polar et de fantastique... 
Films de chaisières?... :hein: Ah bon !  



STYYX a dit:


> Merci pour ce petit mot, sympa qu'on se souvienne encore de moi !
> J'en propose une, il faut que vous trouviez (presque tout seul) car je manque de temps.
> A très bientôt.



Pour le film à identifier, c'est *The Private Life of Sherlock Holmes*, de *Billy Wilder*. 
Film que j'aime bien aussi, d'ailleurs...  Sans doute encore un film de chaisières, ça !... 


Je repasse dans l'après-midi. 
La main à qui veut si vous voulez enchaîner plus rapidement.


----------



## STYYX (2 Décembre 2011)

Bravo ! C'est bien "La Vie Privée de Sherlock Holmes", j'avais oublié à quel point vous étiez perspicaces ! 
Il va falloir que je me creuse un peu plus le ciboulot...


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Décembre 2011)

Je ne sais plus si je vous l'avais déjà proposé, celui-ci... 










​


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Décembre 2011)

Et là?... 





​ 



 Film connu, réalisateur connu, plusieurs acteurs connus à l'affiche.


----------



## Lastrada (2 Décembre 2011)

Mark Boone Junior. Et la fille ? Drea de Matteo ?


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Décembre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Mark Boone Junior. Et la fille ? Drea de Matteo ?



 Oui pour le monsieur, non pour la dame. 










​


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Décembre 2011)

Avec ces images et ces indices, personne n'a encore donné le titre du film?... 
 Il faudrait quand même vous creuser un peu la tête !... 







​


----------



## Lastrada (3 Décembre 2011)

Vampires de John Carpenter.



Ca biche, mec ?















​


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Décembre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Vampires de John Carpenter.



Absolument !  




Lastrada a dit:


> Ca biche, mec ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Les apparences sont peut-être un peu trompeuses, mais je suis tenté de parier sur un film américain datant de la Blaxploitation de la grande époque, comme par exemple le premier *Shaft*... :style:​


----------



## Lastrada (3 Décembre 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Les apparences sont peut-être un peu trompeuses, mais je suis tenté de parier sur un film américain datant de la Blaxploitation de la grande époque, comme par exemple le premier *Shaft*... :style:​



Absolument  !  

Les apparences sont trompeuses. C'est un film très récent. Donc non. Essayez encore.











​


----------



## Lastrada (3 Décembre 2011)

Et là ?











​


----------



## bompi (3 Décembre 2011)

Un des acteurs (le second à partir de la gauche, à table) a des airs de Sammy Davis Junior 

Ça a l'air vaguement parodique. Il y a des gens un peu connus ? Il y a des acteurs autres qu'afro-américains ?


----------



## Lastrada (3 Décembre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Ça a l'air vaguement parodique.



C'est totalement parodique des films de Blaxploitation. (J'adore les parodies :love
Les deux photos précédentes représentent l'acteur principal. C'est un film qui a moins de 3 ans.



bompi a dit:


> Il y a des gens un peu connus ? Il y a des acteurs autres qu'afro-américains ?




Après examen de la distribution, voici un acteur correspondant à tes critères. Je ne l'aurais pas reconnu, même en ayant vu le film.















​


----------



## Pamoi (3 Décembre 2011)

pffffff ....... Y' a même pas Pam Grier !!!


----------



## bompi (3 Décembre 2011)

Nul doute que j'ai déjà vu ce type mais... pas moyen de retrouver son nom :rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Décembre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Nul doute que j'ai déjà vu ce type mais... pas moyen de retrouver son nom :rateau:



*Kevin Chapman*, que j'ai plus souvent vu jouer dans des séries télévisées qu'au cinéma, jusqu'à maintenant. 

 Ce qui nous conduit tout droit à *Black Dynamite*...  
 Que je n'ai pas encore vu, hélas, mais je me rappelle qu'à sa sortie l'affiche m'avait pourtant mis l'eau à la bouche... :love: 












​


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Décembre 2011)

Voici pour vous : 







​


----------



## Lastrada (4 Décembre 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *Kevin Chapman*, que j'ai plus souvent vu jouer dans des séries télévisées qu'au cinéma, jusqu'à maintenant.
> 
> Ce qui nous conduit tout droit à Black Dynamite..
> Que je n'ai pas encore vu, hélas, mais je me rappelle qu'à sa sortie l'affiche m'avait pourtant mis l'eau à la bouche... :love:



Oui.


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Décembre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Oui.









 



 Indice : ce film est le remake d'un autre film que je vous avais proposé il y a déjà un certain temps, à l'occasion d'une courte session... :rateau:


----------



## Pamoi (4 Décembre 2011)

Années 2000 ?
des acteurs connus ??


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Décembre 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Années 2000 ?
> des acteurs connus ??



Mais oui, mais oui !... 

Année 2005, pour être précis, et des acteurs connus (hommes et femmes). 
Mais comme ils sont connus, je vais justement éviter de vous les montrer trop vite...  Ou alors, de sorte qu'ils ne soient pas trop facilement identifiables...  




Tiens, lui, par exemple, il est connu ! 







​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h52 ----------

Sur l'image précédente, c'était le héros du film, et donc l'acteur principal. 




Là encore, des acteurs connus, mais difficiles à identifier, fort heureusement... 







Logiquement, vous devriez vous rapprocher de l'un des thèmes importants du film. 
Et quand vous l'aurez trouvé, vous ne serez sans doute plus très loin de la solution... 


Indices supplémentaires :

Le film original était un film américain de 1976, dont l'action était située à Los Angeles. 
Le film que je vous propose cette fois, son remake, semble curieusement avoir été tourné en langues anglaises et serbes (d'après imdb), alors qu'il s'agit d'un film franco-américain...  L'action du remake est située à Détroit. 

Vous devriez ne plus trop tarder, là, non?... 


 Je repasse dans la soirée...


----------



## Pamoi (4 Décembre 2011)

film de 1976, remake de 2005 ??

King Kong ??


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Décembre 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> film de 1976, remake de 2005 ??
> 
> King Kong ??



  

 Les personnages sont un peu moins poilus que ça ! 




 Et puis tu sembles bien connaître le réalisateur du film original... 
 Alors tu devrais trouver le titre du film original et de son remake, au lieu de faire le singe !...  Si je peux me permettre...  










​


----------



## Lastrada (4 Décembre 2011)

Assault on Precinct 13  de Jean François Richet ? Remake du film de Carpenter ?


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Décembre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Assault on Precinct 13  de Jean François Richet ? Remake du film de Carpenter ?



Absolument !  




J'espérais que mes images vous orienteraient vers le thème de la place assiégée, thème récurrent chez *Howard Hawks*, cinéaste préféré de *John Carpenter*, qui fait aussi de la place en état de siège un thème récurent dans sa filmographie, dès 1976 et la sortie d'*Assault on Precinct 13*, que je vous avais proposé il y a quelques temps, et dont un remake fut réalisé en 2005 par *Jean-Françoois Richet*. 
Personnellement, j'aime beaucoup le film original, de même que son remake.  










Bien joué, à toi la main !


----------



## Lastrada (4 Décembre 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Absolument !






.... I knew it.


C'est reparti.

Voici un film "social" et poignant d'un de mes réalisateur et acteur préféré. 















​

ça devrait aller vite.


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Décembre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Peux-tu préciser ta pensée ?
> 
> C'est reparti.
> 
> Voici un film "social" et poignant d'un de mes réalisateur et acteur préféré.


Italien ?


----------



## Lastrada (4 Décembre 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Italien ?



Non. Plus au nord-ouest. 

Dans un pays catholique.








Le paysage devrait t'aider à situer. La couleur également.


​
L'action se déroule pendant les années 1960. L'histoire est basée sur des témoignages tout à fait réels (en fait je ne peux pas le prouver).


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Décembre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Non. Plus au nord-ouest.
> 
> Dans un pays catholique.
> 
> ...


Ecosse, Irlande, curieusement je pense à Mel Gibson vu ta 1ère capture


----------



## Lastrada (4 Décembre 2011)

Ce n'est pas en Ecosse. Et c'est un bon film. Mel Gibson ne fait donc pas partie de la distribution.

C'est bien en Irlande.





​


----------



## Berthold (4 Décembre 2011)

Irlande, social&#8230; Ken Loach ?


----------



## Lastrada (4 Décembre 2011)

Berthold a dit:


> Irlande, social&#8230; Ken Loach ?



Non. En revanche, il a travaillé avec lui. Comme acteur.
















Ce film a reçu un prix Italien. Contrairement à ce qu'a annoncé un quotidien italien, ce film n'est pas dirigé en particulier contre l'Eglise. Il vise seulement à rapporter la vérité sur cette époque. Deux personnes impliquées dans ces évènements ont participé au film afin de garantir l'authenticité des faits rapportés.











​


----------



## Emmanuel94 (4 Décembre 2011)

The magdalane sisters ?


----------



## Lastrada (4 Décembre 2011)

Oui.

Enfin presque, il s'agit de The magdalene sisters de Peter Mullan. 


À toi la main.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (4 Décembre 2011)

simple surtout avec le personnage principal


----------



## Lastrada (5 Décembre 2011)

The  Pledge de Sean Penn

Le prochain film traite de l'amour entre les générations.   (Fausse piste)



















Il est situé à la Nouvelle-Orléans, il a été réalisé par le fils d'un grand réalisateur. Il date de 2010.
L'un des rôles principaux a fait une grande carrière dans un show d'HBO.

​


----------



## Lastrada (5 Décembre 2011)

En gros il s'agit d'un couple qui a perdu sa fille ado dans un accident de voiture. Et le père croise la route d'une autre ado en perte de repères...

La mère et l'ado. Actrice connue.







On voit de dos l'acteur principal, célèbre à cause d'une série d'HBO. Et également pour une scène d'une rare violence dans la quelle il frappe une femme.





​


----------



## Pamoi (5 Décembre 2011)

James Gandolfini, de dos ??


----------



## Emmanuel94 (5 Décembre 2011)

Esther ? mais il s'agissait d'un thriller


----------



## Lastrada (5 Décembre 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> James Gandolfini, de dos ??



Ouisk !! (Tony Soprano ! )







Emmanuel94 a dit:


> Esther ? mais il s'agissait d'un thriller




Nonsk.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (5 Décembre 2011)

Welcome to the Rileys

merci pour la pierre tombale...

je ne pourra poster que ce soir, j'ai pas de films au bureau (c'est normal non ?)


----------



## Lastrada (5 Décembre 2011)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> Welcome to the Rileys


 

Effectivement. Réalisé par Jake, fils de Ridley. 



Emmanuel94 a dit:


> merci pour la pierre tombale...



'Welcome.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (5 Décembre 2011)

bonne chance, je repasserai tout à l'heure


----------



## Lastrada (5 Décembre 2011)

Français ?70's ?


----------



## Emmanuel94 (5 Décembre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Français ?70's ?



Oui Français dans les 70's


----------



## Pamoi (6 Décembre 2011)

Lelouch ?


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Décembre 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Lelouch ?



 J'aurais plutôt pensé à du *Costa-Gavras*, mais je dois m'être complètement planté, d'autant que la plupart de ses films datant de cette époque ont été réalisés en coproduction... :rateau:


----------



## Lastrada (6 Décembre 2011)

L'aventure, c'est l'aventure de Lelouch.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (6 Décembre 2011)

"tu es un tigre de papier"

t'as encore gagné à toi la main


----------



## bompi (6 Décembre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> L'aventure, c'est l'aventure de Lelouch.


Je ne reconnais pas l'actrice de la première photo. Qui est-ce ?


----------



## Pamoi (6 Décembre 2011)

Nicole Courcel


----------



## bompi (6 Décembre 2011)

En voyant la distribution, c'est bien ce que j'imaginais mais je ne la reconnaissais pas... Elle me fait penser à des actrices jeunes (aujourd'hui).


----------



## Lastrada (6 Décembre 2011)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> "tu es un tigre de papier"
> 
> t'as encore gagné à toi la main



Bac +2 les enfants. C'est *ça* la puissance intellectuelle. :style:



bompi a dit:


> En voyant la distribution, c'est bien ce que j'imaginais mais je ne la reconnaissais pas... Elle me fait penser à des actrices jeunes (aujourd'hui).



C'est parce que c'est une ancienne jeune.

Je vous laisse la main, j'ai trop à faire.


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Décembre 2011)

Une petite session rapide... 





 

 Je pense que ça ne devrait pas traîner.


----------



## Pamoi (6 Décembre 2011)

"Le vol de l'oiseau en carton au-dessus de la cathédrale" ??

Si c'est ça, je ne l'ai pas vu. 

Si ce n'est pas ça, je ne l'ai pas vu non plus


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Décembre 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> "Le vol de l'oiseau en carton au-dessus de la cathédrale" ??
> 
> Si c'est ça, je ne l'ai pas vu.
> 
> Si ce n'est pas ça, je ne l'ai pas vu non plus



Non, ce n'est pas ça ! 










Film que j'ai découvert hier en DVD, et que j'ai beaucoup aimé.  Comment ça, "on s'en fout !!!... " ?... 
Je ne vous montre pas les personnages principaux, trop caractéristiques. Le personnage principal vous ferait probablement trouver le titre du film immédiatement...


----------



## Lastrada (6 Décembre 2011)

J'ai déjà du mal à comprendre l'image. Qu'est-ce que tu entends par "ne pas traîner" ?


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Décembre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> J'a déjà du mal à comprendre l'image. Qu'est-ce que tu entends par "ne pas traîner" ?



 Je voulais dire que je croyais que ce serait une session facile, qui n'allait donc pas durer longtemps... :rateau:




La plupart des personnages principaux, fort heureusement sans plan rapproché...







​


----------



## Lastrada (6 Décembre 2011)

Est-ce un film que tu as fait toi même ?


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Décembre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Est-ce un film que tu as fait toi même ?



 Non !... 
 C'est un film qui a coûté à peu près 33 millions de dollars, et qui avait malheureusement rapporté un peu moins que ça environ trois mois après sa sortie... 
 J'espère qu'il s'est rattrapé en vidéo ou lors de diffusion à la télé, parce que ce film méritait vraiment de "rencontrer son public", comme on dit.  




L'un des principaux méchants de l'histoire : 







​


----------



## bompi (6 Décembre 2011)

Pas vu mais parmi tes images certaines sont assez réussies. Les bipodes font nécessairement penser aux Guerres de l'Étoile.


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Décembre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Pas vu mais parmi tes images certaines sont assez réussies. Les bipodes font nécessairement penser aux Guerres de l'Étoile.



Merci ! 

Mais comme je le disais plus haut, ce n'est pas moi qui l'ai fait, ce film ! 

Sinon, Lastrada plaisantait, mais depuis peu, sur imdb, est répertorié un film réalisé par l'un des participants à "C'est quoi, ce film?" ! 




Le film que je vous propose est récent. Action située dans un monde post-apocalyptique. Après une guerre ayant opposé les humains aux machines et s'étant conclue par la victoire de ces dernières. 
Les machines règnent sans partage sur un monde dévasté, jusqu'au jour où se rebellent d'improbables créatures, des figurines de chiffon... 



L'héroïne :






:love: 

Pas complètement identifiable, parce qu'elle est masquée, sur cette image. 
Démasquée, elle ferait apparaître le  style graphique très spécifique du film. 
​


----------



## bompi (6 Décembre 2011)

Je pense à 9 (je l'ai acheté il y a peu mais seuls mes _chicos_ l'ont vu).


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Décembre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Je pense à 9 (je l'ai acheté il y a peu mais seuls mes _chicos_ l'ont vu).



C'est *exactement ça* ! 

Je te recommande vivement ce film ! 




Pour le fun, l'héroïne, sans masque, et le héros : 






​



Bien joué, à toi la main ! :king:


----------



## Lastrada (6 Décembre 2011)

J'ai volontairement masqué le personnage sur cette image. 
Démasqué, il ferait apparaître le style graphique très spécifique du film. 








- Comment ça je n'ai pas la main ?
​


----------



## bompi (6 Décembre 2011)

Si si tu as la main, parce que je n'ai rien en stock.


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Décembre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> J'ai volontairement masqué le personnage sur cette image.
> Démasqué, il ferait apparaître le style graphique très spécifique du film.
> 
> 
> ...









 




*Mickey Gulliver* !... :king:

Comment ça, je n'ai pas gagné?...


----------



## Lastrada (7 Décembre 2011)

Grand réalisateur militant, politiquement engagé. Film US de divertissement. Fin des années 2000. 4 grands acteurs. 
Vous avez une heure. Je passerai ramasser les copies.


















​


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Décembre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Grand réalisateur militant, politiquement engagé. Film US de divertissement. Fin des années 2000. 4 grands acteurs.
> Vous avez une heure. Je passerai ramasser les copies.
> 
> 
> ...



Je ne vois aucune image... 
J'ai repêché dans le code source de ton post ce qui semble être les adresses url de trois images, et je les ai tapées dans la barre d'adresse de mon navigateur, mais pas moyen d'afficher ne serait-ce qu'une seule image... :rateau:


----------



## Berthold (7 Décembre 2011)

C'est pas le temps qui va me manquer, mais plutôt les captures&#8230; 








[EDITH]Sky. Grilled by HumanFly. Damned.[/EDITH]


----------



## Lastrada (7 Décembre 2011)

Achetez vous un Mac.  Qu'est ce que vous voulez que je vous dise


----------



## Pamoi (7 Décembre 2011)

Une citation du grand Winston Churchill, qui, au plus fort de la bataille d'Angleterre, alors que les bombes s'abattaient lourdement sur Londres dans un fracas épouvantable, s'adressant à son état-major, murmura:

"Dropbox sucks !!".


----------



## Lastrada (7 Décembre 2011)

Et là ?


----------



## Pamoi (7 Décembre 2011)

là c'est mieux


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Décembre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Grand réalisateur militant, politiquement engagé. Film US de divertissement. Fin des années 2000. 4 grands acteurs.
> Vous avez une heure. Je passerai ramasser les copies.
> 
> 
> ...



 Avec les images, ça va déjà mieux...  

 Pour l'instant, ça me fait penser à *Inside Man*, de Spike Lee.


----------



## bompi (7 Décembre 2011)

Mince, grillé. :rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Décembre 2011)

Là, je ne pense pas pouvoir repasser avant ce soir... 
 Si j'ai gagné, la main à qui la veut.


----------



## Lastrada (7 Décembre 2011)

Oui ! C'est bien ça. "Qui la veut" est demandé au parloir.


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Décembre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Oui ! C'est bien ça. "Qui la veut" est demandé au parloir.



J'ai reconnu assez facilement ce film, d'autant que je l'ai justement revu il n'y a pas très longtemps... 
Exercice de style, pour le réalisateur, et peut-être même film de commande, si je me rappelle les articles sortis à l'époque de sa sortie... 
Film plus "léger" que ses films précédents, si j'ai bien compris... Mais excellent film, cependant !  

Par contre, j'ai honte, mais je crois n'avoir encore jamais avoir vu d'autres films de Spike Lee jusqu'à maintenant... :rateau:


----------



## Lastrada (7 Décembre 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> J'ai reconnu assez facilement ce film.



Comment il se la raconte. 



Human-Fly a dit:


> Par contre, j'ai honte. :rateau:



A ta place, je ne serais pas fier non plus. 

Je note que sans les images, certains faisaient moins les fiers.

Ca papote, ça papote, mais pour l'instant, on attend toujours le film.


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Décembre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Comment il se la raconte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Et hop !  






​


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Décembre 2011)

Film connu, réalisateur connu, acteurs connus...


----------



## bompi (8 Décembre 2011)

Ça, ce serait Brian Cox que ça ne m'étonnerait pas. Mais pour le film, pas d'idée.


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Décembre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Ça, ce serait Brian Cox que ça ne m'étonnerait pas. Mais pour le film, pas d'idée.



C'est bien lui. 

Maintenant, ça devrait aller vite.


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Décembre 2011)

Allez, un dernier effort, vous y êtes presque ! 
​


----------



## Lastrada (8 Décembre 2011)

Comme elle est jolie avec ses boulettes de cheveux !!


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Décembre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Comme elle est jolie avec ses boulettes de cheveux !!



N'est-ce pas?... :style:
Belle comme un astre, je dirais, non?...  











​
Cette fois-ci, je n'en doute plus, vous êtes sur le point de donner le titre du film...


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Décembre 2011)

​ 



 Je repasse quand je peux...


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Décembre 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je repasse quand je peux...


C'est en rapport avec les crimes du Zodiac

Par contre il y a eu plusieurs films dessus dont celui de David Fincher mais j'ai un doute dessus&#8230; 

En fait si ça peut-être ce film, Brian Cox est au générique&#8230;


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Décembre 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je repasse quand je peux...


Quand la mouche volante aura fini son repassage qu'elle se manifeste


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Décembre 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> C'est en rapport avec les crimes du Zodiac
> 
> Par contre il y a eu plusieurs films dessus dont celui de David Fincher mais j'ai un doute dessus
> 
> En fait si ça peut-être ce film, Brian Cox est au générique





Dos Jones a dit:


> Quand la mouche volante aura fini son repassage qu'elle se manifeste



Et c'est l'étrange volatile en pantoufles qui remporte la mise !  
C'était bien *Zodiac*, de David Fincher.

Bien joué, à toi la main ! :king:


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Décembre 2011)

Next alors&#8230; 














3 pour le prix d'une&#8230; 

Film de 2005&#8230;


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Décembre 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Next alors
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour l'instant, je ne vois pas...
Les citrouilles, c'est en rapport avec Halloween, ou pas?...


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Décembre 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Pour l'instant, je ne vois pas...
> Les citrouilles, *c'est en rapport avec Halloween*, ou pas?...


Pas directement je dirais&#8230; 









N'ayant pas envie de faire durer je serais pas avare en captures et indices contrairement à d'autres&#8230;


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Décembre 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Pas directement je dirais



Film britannique?...


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Décembre 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Film britannique?...


Non américain


----------



## Berthold (8 Décembre 2011)

On est chez les Mormons ?


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Décembre 2011)

Berthold a dit:


> On est chez les Mormons ?


Pas vraiment 




Par contre la religion y a une importance


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Décembre 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Pas vraiment
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je suis persuadé d'avoir déjà vu l'acteur qu'on voit au premier plan, avec son micro à la main, mais pour l'instant impossible de me rappeler où... :hein:


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Décembre 2011)

Ca se passe en union soviétique ?


----------



## Berthold (9 Décembre 2011)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Ca se passe en union soviétique ?


J'y ai pensé, en tout cas aux pays de l'est, mais la 3e capture (maison) fait vraiment US. Enfin, je trouve D'où ma question sur les Mormons


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Décembre 2011)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Ca se passe en union soviétique ?


Non c'est aux Etats Unis 



Berthold a dit:


> J'y ai pensé, en tout cas aux pays de l'est, mais la 3e capture (maison) fait vraiment US. Enfin, je trouve D'où ma question sur les Mormons


Donc voici la suite avec l'actrice principale de dos


----------



## bompi (9 Décembre 2011)

Impossible de retrouver le nom de cet acteur. Argl !


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Décembre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Impossible de retrouver le nom de cet acteur. Argl !


Aloïs quand tu nous guette&#8230; 

Faites entrer l'accusé&#8230;




Scène de crime&#8230;


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Décembre 2011)

Je vous sens pas inspirés là 

Un témoin




Les jurés




PS : je serais pas dispo cet aprèm à partir de 13h45


----------



## bompi (9 Décembre 2011)

C'est l'accus*é* ou l'accus*ée* ?


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Décembre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> C'est l'accus*é* ou l'accus*ée* ?


Accusé

A ce soir pour la suite


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Décembre 2011)

Et avec la victime vous seriez plus inspirés&#8230;


----------



## Berthold (9 Décembre 2011)

Ça ne me dit strictement rien.

:rateau: :rose:


----------



## Lastrada (9 Décembre 2011)

C'est désinspirant.


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Décembre 2011)

C'est une histoire de meurtre


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Décembre 2011)

Presque au hasard et vraiment sans conviction, *Hannibal Rising (2007)* (que je n'ai pas vu) ?...  :rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Décembre 2011)

Pharmacos a dit:


> C'est une histoire de meurtre


Ouiiiiiii !!!



Human-Fly a dit:


> Presque au hasard et vraiment sans conviction, *Hannibal Rising (2007)* (que je n'ai pas vu) ?...  :rateau:


Nonnnnn !!!

Enfer et damnation 

Vous avez le lieu, l'accusé, l'avocate de la défense, le jury, la victime, à part le nom du film je sais plus quoi vous donner comme indice :rose:




En fait y'a deux indices dans ma réponse


----------



## Pamoi (9 Décembre 2011)

y'a un peu de lumière, dans ce film, des fois ??


----------



## bompi (9 Décembre 2011)

Le problème est que je connais deux des acteurs masculins (dont le meurtrier). Mais je ne retrouve pas leur nom ! Ni dans quels films je les ai vus dernièrement. C'est frustrant,


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Décembre 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> y'a un peu de lumière, dans ce film, des fois ??


Tu as besoin d'un éclairage nouveau&#8230; 



bompi a dit:


> Le problème est que je connais deux des acteurs masculins (dont le meurtrier). Mais je ne retrouve pas leur nom ! Ni dans quels films je les ai vus dernièrement. C'est frustrant,


En vérité, je vous le dis, le meurtrier n'est pas le vrai coupable&#8230; car les voies du seigneur sont impénétrables&#8230; 














Vous auriez du citer mon précédent post&#8230; 

Et déjà 18 captures écran&#8230; faut pas me laisser la main sur ce fil&#8230; :rose:

Et encore un indice&#8230;


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Décembre 2011)

Ben dites donc 









Il y a un prénom dans le titre que l'on retrouve (francisé) dans un conte musical français 

Et pour le nom je ne sais quoi dire de plus :rose:


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Décembre 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Vous avez le lieu, l'accusé, l'avocate de la défense, le jury, la victime, à part le nom du film je sais plus quoi vous donner comme indice :rose:



Le titre 


C'est l'exorciste 7 ?
On dirait la soeur de Dexter


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Décembre 2011)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Le titre
> 
> 
> C'est l'exorciste 7 ?
> On dirait la soeur de Dexter


Allez tu chauffes là 

Encore un petit effort :rose:


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Décembre 2011)

L'Exorcisme d'Emily Rose

si c'est ça je passe la main. je n'ai rien du tout en stock


----------



## Lastrada (10 Décembre 2011)

C'est ça


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Décembre 2011)

Pharmacos a dit:


> L'Exorcisme d'Emily Rose
> 
> si c'est ça je passe la main. je n'ai rien du tout en stock


Et bien voilà&#8230;  

L'aura fallu le temps&#8230; 

Avec le titre Bompi devrait avoir les noms des acteurs que sa mémoire défaillante ne retrouvait plus&#8230; 

Ceci dit, si vous aviez percuté sur le smiley rose ": rose :", vous aviez déjà un indice sur le titre&#8230; 

*La main à qui veut donc&#8230; *



Lastrada a dit:


> C'est ça


Curieux que ce film ait duré aussi longtemps sur ce fil car, sans être un réel chef d'&#339;uvre, l'approche de la possession est différente de celle d'autres films du genre&#8230;

Perso j'ai bien aimé&#8230; 

Le lien allociné pour les non anglophiles&#8230;


----------



## Lastrada (10 Décembre 2011)

Film de science fiction américain. Réalisateur connu.


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Décembre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Film de science fiction américain. Réalisateur connu.​


Toi ma bonne étoile me dit que tu n'avais pas envie de garder la main longtemps&#8230; 

Ça me fait penser à un film de Stanley Lubrique&#8230; ​


----------



## Lastrada (10 Décembre 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Ça me fait penser à un film de Stanley Lubrique



Non.


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Décembre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Non.


Je sèche là 

C'est pas un Disney :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2011)

Est-ce que le but du personnage principal est d&#8217;étendre sa domination à l'ensemble du cosmos ?

Pourquoi son vaisseau spatial est-il inachevé ?


----------



## Lastrada (10 Décembre 2011)

Les mecs, vous êtes juste un rien prévisibles. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h21 ----------


Bon ok.

Je crois qu'il a déjà été proposé.













A vous de jouer.​


----------



## bompi (10 Décembre 2011)

[en tous cas je suis content, j'ai retrouvé le nom de l'acteur, Colm Feore. Pfiou ! c'était crispant ]


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Décembre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Film de science fiction américain. Réalisateur connu.





Lastrada a dit:


> Les mecs, vous êtes juste un rien prévisibles.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h21 ----------
> 
> ...




Connu?... 
Pas complètement inconnu, surtout pour les cinéphiles, certes...  Mais *Richard Marquand* n'était tout de même pas le réalisateur le plus connu du monde ! 
"L'heureux tour du jeudi", donc... 


Et sinon, pour l'autre film, je crois qu'il s'agit de *Minority Report*, de Steven Spielberg.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2011)

Bon, je ne sais pas où vous en êtes, mais le film proposé par Lastrada c'est Midnight Meat Train de Ryuhei kitamura. J'avais déjà proposé ce film.


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Décembre 2011)

Matyu a dit:


> Bon, je ne sais pas où vous en êtes, mais le film proposé par Lastrada c'est Midnight Meat Train de Ryuhei kitamura. J'avais déjà proposé ce film.


Ben zut alors c'était pas Bambi


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Décembre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> [en tous cas je suis content, j'ai retrouvé le nom de l'acteur, Colm Feore. Pfiou ! c'était crispant ]



Je suis un peu dans le même cas que toi. 

*Cet acteur* s'appelle *Clay St. Thomas*. Je l'ai vu jouer dans différents trucs, mais en fait plus souvent dans des séries télévisées qu'au cinéma. 




Matyu a dit:


> Bon, je ne sais pas où vous en êtes, mais le film proposé par Lastrada c'est Midnight Meat Train de Ryuhei kitamura. J'avais déjà proposé ce film.



 Ah oui, bien vu !  
 Le globe oculaire traînant n'importe où m'avait induit en erreur... :rateau: 




Dos Jones a dit:


> Ben zut alors c'était pas Bambi



Apparemment pas... :rateau:


----------



## Lastrada (11 Décembre 2011)

Matyu a dit:


> Bon, je ne sais pas où vous en êtes, mais le film proposé par Lastrada c'est Midnight Meat Train de Ryuhei kitamura. J'avais déjà proposé ce film.



Oui. À toi.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2011)

Merci

_Voilà pour vous








_​


----------



## Lastrada (11 Décembre 2011)

Hmmmmm j'irais pas dormir dans la baignoire. 

Film us, années 2000 ? Jolie caisse à portières inversées


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Décembre 2011)

Je crois que je l'ai déjà vu


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2011)

USA. Années 2010.


----------



## Lastrada (11 Décembre 2011)

Time Out d'Andrew Niccol. Avec Amanda Seyfried.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2011)

Ouais. A toi de jouer. 

Je vous conseille ce film_ Time Out / In Time, _concepts plutôt intéressants, sans rien dévoiler de l'intrigue, allez le voir en salle


----------



## Pamoi (11 Décembre 2011)

Matyu a dit:


> Ouais. A toi de jouer. ( vous faites comment pour cacher le nom du film dans l'image ? )
> 
> Je vous conseille ce film_ Time Out / In Time, _concepts plutôt intéressants, sans rien dévoiler de l'intrigue, aller le voir en salle



tu télécharges l'image et le mets chez un hébergeur d'images


----------



## Lastrada (11 Décembre 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> tu télécharges l'image et le mets chez un hébergeur d'images




Mais balance pas tous nos secrets \o/ 

Comment fait-on pour frimer après ?  :style: :king:

Bon, ce coup-ci, ça va être long et douloureux, je préfère annoncer la couleur.

Film des années 90. Réalisateur pas super connu.

N'essayez pas de chercher le nom dans les liens de fichiers.  


















​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> tu télécharges l'image et le mets chez un hébergeur d'images



Merci


----------



## Berthold (11 Décembre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> ​



Mmmmh Mac OS 8.1 ?


----------



## Lastrada (11 Décembre 2011)

Berthold a dit:


> Mmmmh&#8230; Mac OS 8.1 ?



Peut-être. 












​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2011)

- Sur la première image ça ressemble à un PowerBook typique des années 90.

- Sur la seconde image c'est NYC.

    Pas d'autres idées pour l'instant...


----------



## Lastrada (11 Décembre 2011)

Réalisateur anglais americain. Le thème est biblique. 
C'est un film à petit budget.


----------



## Berthold (11 Décembre 2011)

Indice chronologique : les Twin towers sont encore debout.

Ah oui, 90's. Bon.

:rateau:


----------



## Lastrada (11 Décembre 2011)

Arg *c'est un réalisateur AMÉRICAIN* , pardon. Ça fait 20 ans que je me trompe :casse:
​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h42 ----------



OK. 








C'est à qui cette grande bouche ?
​


----------



## Berthold (12 Décembre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


>



Caméra de vidéosurveillance ou flashback rétro ?



(Pas l'ombre d'une idée pour l'instant. La grande bouche ne me dit rien)


----------



## Lastrada (12 Décembre 2011)

Regardez-la bien; Elle est pas connue que pour ce film. A mon avis elle n'en a pas tourné d'autre.







Sur cette image, la personne au premier plan est un des acteurs récurrents dans les films du réalisateur.







Cet acteur interprète notamment un agent de la DEA et le compagnon de Nancy Botwin dans une des premières saisons de Weeds.






​


----------



## Lastrada (12 Décembre 2011)

rabisse a dit:
			
		

> The book of life ?



Ben oui. 

Nous avons un vainqueur. Il fallait jouer " The book of Life" de Hal Hartley.
Et reconnaître PJ Harvey.


----------



## rabisse (12 Décembre 2011)

_...m'apprendras à jouer par m.p..._

Allons-y...
C'est beau comme un Rembrandt & unique à lire.




​


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Décembre 2011)

Moby dick

http://www.allocine.fr/film/fichefilm_gen_cfilm=3241.html


----------



## rabisse (12 Décembre 2011)

Merci Toum'aï.... 

A toi de proposer... !


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Décembre 2011)

Un film que je n'ai pas vu depuis très longtemps et que je regarderai à nouveau ce WE.

Pas de détail pour l'instant, juste 2 copies d'écran pour l'ambiance 











et le personnage principal de dos...


----------



## Pamoi (12 Décembre 2011)

un rapport avec Jack L'Eventreur ?


----------



## Lastrada (12 Décembre 2011)

Avec *Jean-Louis* l'Eventreur (son frère qui n'a pas réussi, lui) ?






---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h41 ----------

Je crois que nous sommes  tous dans l'ambiance. Ça y est. Nous sommes tous prêts pour la suite. Oui, on me confirme que oui.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h20 ----------

Bon. 

Tout de suite, un nouveau film. Réalisateur connu.


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Décembre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Avec *Jean-Louis* l'Eventreur (son frère qui n'a pas réussi, lui) ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lhistoire d'un homme amer auquel un ami apporte son aide?...
"L'Aidant de l'Amer?...."


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Décembre 2011)

Bon, puisque je vois que vous préférez jouer entre vous, je vous laisse...


----------



## Pamoi (13 Décembre 2011)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Bon, puisque je vois que vous préférez jouer entre vous, je vous laisse...



Tu les connais pas, encore ?? 

Envoie donc  autre image


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Décembre 2011)

test
















Des question ?


----------



## Pamoi (13 Décembre 2011)

Oui.
Toujours aucune idée ...... ça se déroule durant la 2è guerre mondiale ?


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Décembre 2011)

entre 2 guerres, bien entendu les sous titres etc...


----------



## Pamoi (13 Décembre 2011)

bien entendu


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Décembre 2011)

2ème personnage principal






Le contexte











Film de 1977


----------



## Lastrada (13 Décembre 2011)

Personne ?  bon. The Serpent's egg de Bergman. :style: :king:


----------



## bompi (13 Décembre 2011)

J'avais bien reconnu Liv Ullmann mais tu nous laisses pas le temps de répondre


----------



## Lastrada (14 Décembre 2011)

Disons que plus que de vitesse, il s'agit de synchronisation. J'attends le Toumaille de 08H57, et si c'est bon je propose un film.


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Décembre 2011)

yes 
(11h18)


----------



## Lastrada (14 Décembre 2011)

Font chier à la SNCF à décaler tous les horaires.


----------



## Lastrada (14 Décembre 2011)

Comment, comment ? Pas une proposition ? C'est pourtant évident 
Alors voilà, c'est un film US  récent avec deux stars + des gens connus. Ca parle d'ange, de gangster, de trompette, de porter secours.






















Je repasse d'ici une petite quinzaine, le temps que Bompi puisse répondre.

​


----------



## Berthold (14 Décembre 2011)

Un remake des _Ailles du désir_ ? Non, ça ne colle pas.


----------



## Lastrada (15 Décembre 2011)

Tu m'as l'air assez bien collé au contraire. 

















​


----------



## Lastrada (15 Décembre 2011)

OK. Je peux m'adapter. Film de 2010.


----------



## bompi (15 Décembre 2011)

Pas vu. Pas connu non plus.
La jeune femme ne m'est pas inconnue, elle, mais je ne la reconnais pas pour autant (Natalie Portman ?)


----------



## Lastrada (15 Décembre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Pas vu. Pas connu non plus.
> La jeune femme ne m'est pas inconnue, elle, mais je ne la reconnais pas pour autant (Natalie Portman ?)



Non. Ce n'est pas la belle Nathalie.


----------



## bompi (15 Décembre 2011)

Natalie.

De dos, le type en peignoir au cheveu filasse pourrait être Russell Crowe, qui a beaucoup de problème à se coiffer ces dernières années [le cheveu gras, trop long, un peu négligé, quoi].

Si le réalisateur a le nom d'une spécialité culinaire écossaise, alors j'ai bien une petite idée, de quoi tenir les trois prochains jours.


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Décembre 2011)

Jonah Hex ?


----------



## Lastrada (15 Décembre 2011)

Non plus. 

Type à cheveux gras.






Le rôle du gangster est tenu par un acteur perdu dans la traduction et les fleurs cassées, le jour de la marmotte. il a aussi chassé le fantôme, plus jeune.


​


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Décembre 2011)

*Pasion Play*?


----------



## Lastrada (15 Décembre 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *Pasion Play*?



Non.

Nouvel Indice, ça commence par Pass et ça finit par ion Play.


----------



## Pamoi (15 Décembre 2011)

n'importe quoi ici, avec ceux qui mettent des H en plus et ceux qui mettent des S en moins .......


----------



## Lastrada (15 Décembre 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> n'importe quoi ici, avec ceux qui mettent des H en plus et ceux qui mettent des S en moins .......




Ah pardon, pour ma part j'écris en français. En français, Nathalie prend un H.

Bon là je suis à court d'indices. 

Je donne la main à la mouchumaine.


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Décembre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Non.
> 
> Nouvel Indice, ça commence par Pass et ça finit par ion Play.





Pamoi a dit:


> n'importe quoi ici, avec ceux qui mettent des H en plus et ceux qui mettent des S en moins .......





Lastrada a dit:


> Ah pardon, pour ma part j'écris en français. En français, Nathalie prend un H.
> 
> Bon là je suis à court d'indices.
> 
> Je donne la main à la mouchumaine.



Mince, faute de frappe !... 
J'ai posté en vitesse depuis mon smartphone, dans les transports en commun, mais ça ne m'excuse pas pour autant... 

Je voulais donc dire *Passion Play (2010)*, de *Mitch Glazer*, où l'on trouve tous les éléments thématiques évoqués depuis le début de cette session, de même que le Monsieur au style capillaire passablement négligé que bompi avait aisément repéré, sans toutefois avoir pu l'identifier... 










C'est mieux, là???...


----------



## Lastrada (15 Décembre 2011)

C'est tel que cela doit être. En vérité, je vous le dis.


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Décembre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Ah pardon, pour ma part j'écris en français. En français, Nathalie prend un H.
> 
> Bon là je suis à court d'indices.
> 
> Je donne la main à la mouchumaine.





Lastrada a dit:


> C'est tel que cela doit être. En vérité, je vous le dis.





 Voici pour vous :






 Comme je suis gentil, je vais vous éviter de tomber dans le piège que cette image pouvait vous tendre...  
 Contrairement aux apparences, le film que je vous propose est sorti à l'origine en Noir et Blanc... ​ 



 PS : J'espère que le style capillaire du Monsieur est assez soigné pour trouver grâce aux yeux de bompi... :rose:


----------



## Lastrada (15 Décembre 2011)

lamouchummaiiiiiiiiiine a dit:


>


Je ne savais pas que Jean Marais avait fait du rugby.


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Décembre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Je ne savais pas que Jean Marais avait fait du rugby.



Et moi, je ne savais pas que bompi avait posté cette image...  




Une autre : 






 J'essaierai de trouver quelque chose d'un peu plus grand la prochaine fois... 
​


----------



## Berthold (15 Décembre 2011)

Film de guerre, US, années 50 ou 60 ?


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Décembre 2011)

Berthold a dit:


> Film de guerre, US, années 50 ou 60 ?



US, 1955.
Pas grand-chose à voir avec un contexte de guerre, par contre.


----------



## Lastrada (15 Décembre 2011)

Ça commence par quoi et ça finit par quoi le titre ?


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Décembre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Ça commence par quoi et ça finit par quoi le titre ?



Le titre commence par un "I" et finit par un "a". 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h29 ----------

Je n'ai pas le temps de vous faire des captures d'écran à la main à partir de mon DVD, donc je pioche ce que je peux sur le Net... :rateau: 










Il doit s'agir d'une version colorisée que je ne connais pas, mais je vous confirme que c'est bien un film en Noir et Blanc au départ.


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Décembre 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Le titre commence par un "I" et finit par un "a".


Iroshima


----------



## Lastrada (15 Décembre 2011)

Hinvraisemblable.


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Décembre 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Iroshima&#8230;



Non ! 

Un truc pourrait bien détruire pas mal de choses, voire une ville entière, par exemple, mais il ne s'agit pas d'une bombe atomique... 




Lastrada a dit:


> Hinvraisemblable. Iwo Jima ?



Même pas eu le temps d'éditer, je suis dégoûté... :rateau:


----------



## Lastrada (15 Décembre 2011)

It Came from Beneath the Sea. 

Désolé, Bompi.


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Décembre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> It Came from Beneath the Sea.
> 
> Désolé, Bompi.



Exactement !... :king: 

Comment tu as trouvé?... 






Bien joué, à toi la main !


----------



## Lastrada (15 Décembre 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Exactement !... :king:
> 
> Comment tu as trouvé?...



C'est avant tout une question de culture. Là d'où je viens on est le premier ou rien.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h17 ----------

Je cède la main à un courageux ou geuse. Demain, je dois aller gagner ma vie à la fabrique.


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Décembre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> C'est avant tout une question de culture. Là d'où je viens on est le premier ou rien.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h17 ----------
> 
> Je cède la main à un courageux ou geuse. Demain, je dois aller gagner ma vie à la fabrique.



Film que je vous recommande pour son cachet rétro, un peu kitsch, limite ringard parfois... 
Et surtout pour la grosse bébète animée image par image par l'immense *Ray Harryhausen* !... :love: 

 




Pour le fun : 






:love:​



Je veux bien reprendre la main à partir de demain (disons début d'après-midi), sauf si par chance quelqu'un(e) veut bien prendre la main d'ici-là...


----------



## bompi (15 Décembre 2011)

Je n'ai pas tout compris. Aurais-je déjà proposé ce film ? Complètement oublié :rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Décembre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Je n'ai pas tout compris. Aurais-je déjà proposé ce film ? Complètement oublié :rateau:




Moi, j'ai juste dit dans *ce post* que j'espérais que tu allais trouver les cheveux du personnages suffisamment soignés ! 

Lastrada a cité l'image de mon post, mais s'est mélangé les pinceaux. En légende de l'image qu'il citait, il était écrit "envoyé par bompi".  
J'ai relevé son erreur, et il a ensuite édité *son post*.

Voilà. 


Donc, non, tu n'as jamais proposé ce film !...


----------



## bompi (16 Décembre 2011)

Ce fil est d'une complexité dingue.


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Décembre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Ce fil est d'une complexité dingue.



Certes, mais toi, en tant que super héros, tu ne devrais pas t'en inquiéter. :style:


Bon, je suis moins disponible que prévu, donc petite "session éclair"... 
Je peux repasser jusqu'à 12h, mais pas au-delà. 
C'est le temps que vous avez pour identifier ce chef-d'oeuvre...  
Sinon, je repasse dans la soirée, à une heure pas très bien déterminée... :rateau:  









D'un point de vue français, au moins, il y a quand même une célébrité au générique, dans le rôle d'un méchant... ​


Vous avez une heure, donc !... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h00 ----------

Bon, ben tant pis... 




Une deuxième image : 




 

Une troisième pour la route :  




 

Cette dernière évoque d'ailleurs le titre français de cette coproduction franco-italienne de série B (en étant gentil)...  

Mais si on aime le kitsch et les curiosités, on peut trouver son compte dans ce film, finalement.  ​
 


Celui ou celle qui trouve prend la main sans attendre de confirmation de ma part. 
Moi, je repasse dans la soirée, à une heure indéterminée, donc... :rateau:


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Décembre 2011)

Samson et Dalila ?


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Décembre 2011)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Samson et Dalila ?




 Oui pour le monsieur, non pour la dame. 
 Tu y es presque, là. 





 




 La célébrité française dont je parlais a sévi en tant qu'acteur en quelques occasion, il s'est également essayé à la réalisation... 
 Mais c'est son oeuvre musicale que l'on retient de lui.  

 Je suis finalement repassé rapidement, mais là, je vais vraiment devoir y aller pour de bon... :rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h02 ----------

Vous risquez de vous ennuyer, jusqu'à ce soir, si vous ne trouvez pas... 
Alors je me permets d'accélérer un peu les choses...   




Incarné par notre célébrité nationale, le méchant, en fâcheuse posture...  






Film de 1961. 


​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h15 ----------



Bon, allez, je vous fais une promotion sur les images ; je vous les propose par lots... 











Rassurez-moi, l'acteur qui incarne avec gourmandise le méchant sadique, vous le reconnaissez?...  


​


----------



## Romuald (16 Décembre 2011)

C'est Philippe Clay, non ?


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Décembre 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est Philippe Clay, non ?



J'ai mis presque cinq secondes avant de m'esclaffer... 

Bien qu'efficace au demeurant, ton sens de l'humour est tout de même assez particulier. 




Et maintenant, l'image qui fait gagner !  

L'un des principaux méchants, incarné par qui vous voyez.  







1961, donc, comme je disais. ​


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Décembre 2011)

Gainsbourg ?
mais je ne vois pas pour le film...


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Décembre 2011)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Gainsbourg ?
> mais je ne vois pas pour le film...


*1961*, comme je disais... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h49 ----------

Vous avez beaucoup plus d'indices qu'il en faut pour conclure en moins de trente secondes, et là, je ne pourrai pas repasser avant ce soir, sans doute tard. 

La main à qui la veut.


----------



## Lastrada (16 Décembre 2011)

Les barbouzes ?


----------



## bompi (16 Décembre 2011)

Sansone.


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Décembre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Les barbouzes ?








 




bompi a dit:


> Sansone.



 Voilà, à toi la main.


----------



## bompi (17 Décembre 2011)

C'est parti.


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Décembre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> C'est parti.



Là, comme ça, je penserais à *Un taxi pour Tobrouk (1960)*, de Denys de La Patellière...


----------



## bompi (17 Décembre 2011)

On n'est pas loin, à divers titres, mais ce n'est pas le taxi.


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Décembre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> On n'est pas loin, à divers titres, mais ce n'est pas le taxi.



Je crois finalement que c'est *Le Salaire de la Peur*, de Henri-Georges Clouzot.


----------



## bompi (17 Décembre 2011)

On s'éloigne...


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Décembre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> On s'éloigne...



Alors peut-être bien *Cent mille dollars au soleil (1964)*, de Henri Verneuil, alors...


----------



## bompi (17 Décembre 2011)

Alors peut-être même sûrement. 

Film un brin (?) suranné, calibré pour le succès, avec des acteurs au poil. Néanmoins, chaque fois que je le regarde je le trouve plutôt moyen, sauf pour les quelques passages avec Bernard Blier, à qui Audiard semble dédier ses meilleurs mots. Ou alors il les dit mieux que quiconque. Ou les deux.

À toi, donc.


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Décembre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Alors peut-être même sûrement.
> 
> Film un brin (?) suranné, calibré pour le succès, avec des acteurs au poil. Néanmoins, chaque fois que je le regarde je le trouve plutôt moyen, sauf pour les quelques passages avec Bernard Blier, à qui Audiard semble dédier ses meilleurs mots. Ou alors il les dit mieux que quiconque. Ou les deux.
> 
> À toi, donc.



 Personnellement, j'ai toujours vu ce film avec plaisir. 
 Intéressant, ton hypothèse qu'Audiard ait dédié ses meilleurs mots à Blier. 
 Tu n'as peut-être pas tord... 




En espérant ne pas vous avoir déjà proposé ce qui suit... 






 Film connu, acteurs connus. Connu lui aussi, le réalisateur compte parmi mes préférés, toutes catégories confondues.  


​


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Décembre 2011)

J'essaie de repasser en début d'après-midi...


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Décembre 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> J'essaie de repasser en début d'après-midi... ​


Serait-ce Steven Seagal ?​


----------



## Pamoi (17 Décembre 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Connu lui aussi, le réalisateur compte parmi mes préférés, toutes catégories confondues.





Dos Jones a dit:


> Serait-ce Steven Seagal ?



_je ne sais pas pourquoi, je pense qu'il y a quelque chose là au-dessus qui ne va pas coller entre vous deux_ 

j'aurais dit Kurt Russell, plutôt, non ?

edit: un film de Carpenter ?


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Décembre 2011)

Le chasseur de chevreuil (1978)


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Décembre 2011)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Le chasseur de chevreuil (1978)


Celui-là 

[DM]x6x8ey[/DM]​


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Décembre 2011)

Pffff c'est le remake ça !!!!!


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Décembre 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Serait-ce Steven Seagal ?



Non. 

J'adore les films d'action, mais je n'ai jamais compté *Seagal* comme l'une de mes meilleures références en la matière.  




Pamoi a dit:


> _je ne sais pas pourquoi, je pense qu'il y a quelque chose là au-dessus qui ne va pas coller entre vous deux_
> 
> j'aurais dit Kurt Russell, plutôt, non ?
> 
> edit: un film de Carpenter ?



Là, on il s'agit effectivement de l'un de mes réalisateurs préférés.  
Mais le film que je vous propose d'identifier est signé d'un autre réalisateur, que je tiens en aussi haute estime que *Jean Charpentier*, voire davantage si c'est possible...  




Pharmacos a dit:


> Le chasseur de chevreuil (1978)



???... 

J'ai cherché via Google, et sur imdb, rien de tel à l'horizon... 

Tu pensais peut-être au film de *Michael Cimino*, *The Deer Hunter*?... 
Littéralement "Le Chasseur de cerf" ou "Le Chasseur de Daim", et diffusé en France sous le titre "Voyage au bout de l'enfer"... 

Mais ça n'est pas ça.  




Dos Jones a dit:


> Celui-là
> 
> [DM]x6x8ey[/DM]​



  




Pharmacos a dit:


> Pffff c'est le remake ça !!!!!



 




Nouvelle image : 







Bon, OK, ça parlera mieux aux passionnés d'armes qu'aux autres... 
​



Avec *cette image*, vous aviez l'acteur principal du film...  Je craignais qu'il soit immédiatement identifié, de même que le film, mais vos réponses à tous m'ont rassuré...  

Le réalisateur du film que je vous propose est connu en tant que réalisateur de cinéma, mais il a aussi travaillé pour la télévision. Il est d'ailleurs aussi connu en tant que scénariste mais surtout en tant que producteur et en tant que réalisateur, pour le ciné comme pour la télé.


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Décembre 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> vous aviez l'acteur principal du film...  Je craignais qu'il soit immédiatement identifié, de même que le film, mais vos réponses à tous m'ont rassuré...


Faudrait que je le revois mais comme ça je pense à Légendes d'Automne


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Décembre 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Faudrait que je le revois mais comme ça je pense à Légendes d'Automne






Non ! 
Par contre, tu es peut-être très légèrement moins éloigné du film que je propose que pour ce qui concerne toutes les précédentes propositions jusqu'à maintenant... 
Enfin, ceci dit, il y a encore vraiment, vraiment de la marge !


----------



## Pamoi (17 Décembre 2011)

Daniel Day-Lewis ? --> Michael Mann --> Le Dernier des Mohicans ??


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Décembre 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Daniel Day-Lewis ? --> Michael Mann --> Le Dernier des Mohicans ??



Il fallait donc que tu sois à fond !... 

 C'est *exactement ça* !...  








 



 Bien joué, à toi la main ! :king:


----------



## Pamoi (18 Décembre 2011)

j'essaierai de poster quelque chose ce soir, si personne ne veut la main entre-temps


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Décembre 2011)

Ce soir, j'ai un peu de temps, donc je vous propose une petite session en attendant Pamoi. 









Excellent film, que j'ai découvert il y a quelques jours. 


​


----------



## Berthold (19 Décembre 2011)

Le jour le plus long ?

Le soldat Ryan ?

euh&#8230;


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Décembre 2011)

Berthold a dit:


> Le jour le plus long ?
> 
> Le soldat Ryan ?
> 
> euh&#8230;








Non, rien de tout ça. 
Il ne s'agit pas d'un film de guerre, bien que le thème de la guerre soit central dans le scénario du film, et ce jusqu'à la dernière seconde.  










​


----------



## Berthold (19 Décembre 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Il ne s'agit pas d'un film de guerre, bien que le thème de la guerre soit central dans le scénario du film, et ce jusqu'à la dernière seconde.



La 2e guerre mondiale, non ? L'histoire se passe en Europe ?


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Décembre 2011)

Berthold a dit:


> La 2e guerre mondiale, non ? L'histoire se passe en Europe ?




 Film américain de 1951, dont l'action est située à cette même époque, à Washington. 






 



 Le film évoque le sujet de la guerre sous toutes les formes qu'elle pouvait revêtir à cette époque. Guerres "traditionnelles", ou guerres avec utilisation de l'arme atomique... Le recours à cette arme et son potentiel de destruction à l'échelle de la planète entière, voire au-delà, constitue l'un des éléments les plus importants du scénario. 
 Par ailleurs, de manière directe ou indirecte, la question de la guerre froide est également présente dans tout le film.   
 Selon moi, ce film mérite largement sa réputation de "classique".


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Décembre 2011)

De profil, à droite de l'image, le personnage principal du film... 
​


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Décembre 2011)

Le personnage principal, dans un contexte qui vous permettra sans doute de mieux situer le genre du film...  






 Film très connu, culte, réalisateur connu. 
​


----------



## bompi (20 Décembre 2011)

Ce serait plutôt un film d'espionnage, tendance guerre froide (en 1951, il fait frisquet dans le détroit de Bering ) ?
Ça me fait un peu penser au Mandchurian Candidate, qui a été réalisé 10 ans plus tard.


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Décembre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Ce serait plutôt un film d'espionnage, tendance guerre froide (en 1951, il fait frisquet dans le détroit de Bering ) ?
> Ça me fait un peu penser au Mandchurian Candidate, qui a été réalisé 10 ans plus tard.




*John Frankenheimer* était un réalisateur que j'appréciais beaucoup, pour pas mal de raisons, mais le film que je vous propose n'a pas de rapport direct avec *The Manchurian Candidate (1962)*. 

Il est effectivement question de la guerre froide, de manière directe ou indirecte, mais ce n'est pourtant pas un film d'espionnage. 










C'est un classique dans son genre, et il a récemment fait l'objet d'un remake, de moindre réputation, que je n'ai d'ailleurs pas vu... :rateau:


----------



## Berthold (20 Décembre 2011)

Il est question de science ou de science-fiction dans le thème ?


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Décembre 2011)

Berthold a dit:


> Il est question de science ou de science-fiction dans le thème ?


Oui ! 



 Le coéquipier du héros : 






Une sorte de "robot policier"... 
 Il ne paie pas de mine, comme ça, mais il est quand même capable d'anéantir l'humanité entière... 
​ 



 Bon, là, je sens que ça va vraiment devenir très facile... 
 Réflexion intéressante sur la guerre et ses conséquences sur la planète, voire au-delà, en particulier en cas d'utilisation massive de l'arme atomique... 
 Le film est souvent assez prenant, avec une excellente construction dramatique, et une ambiance finalement assez flippante, malgré le peu d'effets spectaculaires... 

 Vraiment à voir d'urgence, pour les personnes qui ne l'auraient pas encore vu...


----------



## Berthold (20 Décembre 2011)

Le jour où la Terre s'arrêtera.

Merci le robot  .


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Décembre 2011)

Berthold a dit:


> Le jour où la Terre s'arrêtera.
> 
> Merci le robot  .



C'est vrai qu'il est serviable... 
Mais bon, en même temps, c'est son travail ! 

( Je savais que le film serait identifié tout de suite, une fois le robot apparu... :rateau: ...    ) 










Quoi qu'il en soit, bien joué quand même, à toi la main !


----------



## Berthold (20 Décembre 2011)

Allez, ça ne devrait pas être trop dur vues les caricatures de personnage qu'on croise dans le film :


----------



## Lastrada (20 Décembre 2011)

Jay and Silent Bob strike back by Kevin Smith. Ça va tu prends pas trop de risques.


Tout de suite une nouvelle "énigme" :


----------



## TiteLine (20 Décembre 2011)

ça pue le piège ce truc . Et pourtant je ne vois rien d'autre hormis [url=http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120338] Titanic [/URL]
Peut être l'approche de Noël?


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Décembre 2011)

TiteLine a dit:


> ça pue le piège ce truc . Et pourtant je ne vois rien d'autre hormis [url=http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120338] Titanic [/URL]
> Peut être l'approche de Noël?




Sauf avis contraire de Lastrada, je crois que tu as gagné ! :king:
Et que tu as donc le droit de nous proposer une nouvelle énigme... 
Par rapport à la session précédente, tu peux augmenter un peu le niveau de difficulté, si tu veux !


----------



## Lastrada (21 Décembre 2011)

TiteLine a dit:


> ça pue le piège ce truc . Et pourtant je ne vois rien d'autre hormis [url=http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120338] Titanic [/URL]
> Peut être l'approche de Noël?



Bravo ! 


Human-Fly a dit:


> Sauf avis contraire de Lastrada, je crois que tu as gagné ! :king:
> Et que tu as donc le droit de nous proposer une nouvelle énigme...
> Par rapport à la session précédente, tu peux augmenter un peu le niveau de difficulté, si tu veux !



Pas d'avis contraire.


----------



## Berthold (21 Décembre 2011)

Je vais semer le bazar&#8230;


Berthold a dit:


> Allez, ça ne devrait pas être trop dur vues les caricatures de personnage qu'on croise dans le film :






Lastrada a dit:


> *Jay and Silent Bob strike back* by Kevin Smith. Ça va tu prends pas trop de risques.



     

Eh bien NON ! C'est pas ça&#8230;  Bon réalisateur, mauvais film.



C'est la meilleure, j'ignorais l'existence d'un autre film avec ces deux personnages&#8230;

 :rose:


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Décembre 2011)

Berthold a dit:


> Je vais semer le bazar&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi aussi, j'ignorais l'existence de ce film... :rateau:

Donc, il doit plutôt s'agir de *Scream 3*, de Wes Craven. 

[Edith]

Ah non, port'nawak, ma proposition... :rateau: 

Il doit en fait plutôt s'agir de *Clerks. (1994)*, de *Kevin Smith*... 
Et encore, pas certain ; ces personnages apparaissent en fait dans pas mal de films et de séries télé... :rateau: 

[/Edith]


----------



## TiteLine (21 Décembre 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Sauf avis contraire de Lastrada, je crois que tu as gagné ! :king:
> Et que tu as donc le droit de nous proposer une nouvelle énigme...
> Par rapport à la session précédente, tu peux augmenter un peu le niveau de difficulté, si tu veux !



Ben ouais sauf que Lastrada n'avait pas trouvé le bon film et ne pouvait donc poster une nouvelle énigme. Finalement c'était bien un piège :rateau: M'en vais botter les fesses du Père Noël pour son cadeau pourri


----------



## Berthold (21 Décembre 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Moi aussi, j'ignorais l'existence de ce film... :rateau:


Là, je me sens moins seul dans mon inculture&#8230;  


> Donc, il doit plutôt s'agir de *Scream 3*, de Wes Craven.
> 
> [Edith]
> 
> ...


Bon, j'étais en train de râler au manque d'attention, ça va mieux. 
Non, ce n'est pas ça non plus.





> Et encore, pas certain ; ces personnages apparaissent en fait dans pas mal de films et de séries télé... :rateau: [/Edith]


Apparemment&#8230; Perso je ne les ai vus que dans ce film-là, dont voici une deuxième capture :






et pis une troisième, c'est bientôt Noël. Je me suis toujours demandé si le type dans le rond jaune (c'est moi qui l'ai rajouté, hein&#8230 ne serait pas Tom Hanks&#8230; qui n'a pourtant aucun rôle dans le film. Non, c'est ridicule, des tas de gus peuvent avoir la même silhouette dans cette position, c'est juste une gamberge&#8230;





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h10 ----------




TiteLine a dit:


> Ben ouais sauf que Lastrada n'avait pas trouvé le bon film et ne pouvait donc poster une nouvelle énigme. Finalement c'était bien un piège :rateau: M'en vais botter les fesses du Père Noël pour son cadeau pourri



T'inquiète, on te garde une place au chaud, c'est pas souvent qu'on se bouscule pour proposer des films


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Décembre 2011)

TiteLine a dit:


> Ben ouais sauf que Lastrada n'avait pas trouvé le bon film et ne pouvait donc poster une nouvelle énigme. Finalement c'était bien un piège :rateau: M'en vais botter les fesses du Père Noël pour son cadeau pourri



 Tu parles d'un cadeau, ce Lastrada... :rateau:
 En même temps, c'est aussi la faute de Berthold, qui propose des trucs trop difficiles pour nous !... 




Berthold a dit:


> Là, je me sens moins seul dans mon inculture  Bon, j'étais en train de râler au manque d'attention, ça va mieux.
> Non, ce n'est pas ça non plus.
> Apparemment Perso je ne les ai vus que dans ce film-là, dont voici une deuxième capture :
> 
> ...



Alors peut-être bien *Dogma* (le plus connu, crois-je), du même *Kevin Smith*... 
Mais je vais finir par ne plus être certain de rien... :rateau:


----------



## Berthold (21 Décembre 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Tu parles d'un cadeau, ce Lastrada... :rateau:
> En même temps, c'est aussi la faute de Berthold, qui propose des trucs trop difficiles pour nous !...


Rrrrhôôô les chochottes, hé, ils z'arrêtent pas de parler de films que j'ai jamais vu, alors bon, pour une fois, hein.





> Alors peut-être bien *Dogma* (le plus connu, crois-je), du même *Kevin Smith*...
> Mais je vais finir par ne plus être certain de rien... :rateau:


Hé ben voilà, tu vois

:king:


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Décembre 2011)

Berthold a dit:


> Rrrrhôôô les chochottes, hé, ils z'arrêtent pas de parler de films que j'ai jamais vu, alors bon, pour une fois, hein.
> Hé ben voilà, tu vois
> 
> :king:






Maintenant, un film apprécié par peu de gens, à part moi... 










Je trouve ce film intéressant pour son aspect visuel, pour certaines scènes en particulier, et pour son ambiance générale... 
Mais vous trouverez peu de cinéphiles pour partager ce point de vue... :rateau:


----------



## Berthold (21 Décembre 2011)

Un film de musclés, apparemment ?


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Décembre 2011)

Berthold a dit:


> Un film de musclés, apparemment ?



Assez, mais ce n'est pas non plus l'élément principal du film, de mon point de vue. 









Le principal personnage féminin du film. 


​


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Décembre 2011)

Film d'action avec assez peu de scènes d'action... 
Le film vaut surtout pour son ambiance, selon moi. 






Intrigue policière, avec des scènes à la limite du fantastique... 


​


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Décembre 2011)

L'action du film est située à New York, en hiver. 
 Parmi les scènes en extérieurs, beaucoup se déroulent la nuit, et/opu par temps de neige. 






 



  Je suis plus ou moins libre jusqu'à 18h... 
 Après, je ne suis pas certain de pouvoir repasser avant demain... 
 Autant dire que si vous voulez trouver le titre de ce film aujourd'hui, il va vous falloir foncer un max, sinon ce n'est même pas la peine !... 
 Mine de rien, j'ai glissé de précieux indices dans ma phrase précédente.  Saurez-vous les trouver?...


----------



## Berthold (21 Décembre 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Autant dire que si vous voulez trouver le titre de ce film aujourd'hui, il va vous falloir foncer un *max*, sinon ce n'est même pas la *peine* !...
> Mine de rien, j'ai glissé de précieux indices dans ma phrase précédente.  Saurez-vous les trouver?...



Max la menace ?

ou alors

je n'ose y croire

je ne l'ai pas vu, mais à tout hasard

Max Payne ?

   :rose:


----------



## TiteLine (21 Décembre 2011)

Bon ben je ne connais pas du tout mais au pif ...  

Max Payne

------

Edit réussi ... Maintenant j'ai tout mon temps


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Décembre 2011)

Berthold a dit:


> Max la menace ?
> 
> ou alors
> 
> ...



*Précisément* !  




TiteLine a dit:


> Bon ben je ne connais pas du tout mais au pif ...  http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0467197/Max Payne



Oui, absolument ! 
Mais Berthold t'a grillée de quelques secondes...  







​ 



Ce sera donc à lui la main.


----------



## TiteLine (21 Décembre 2011)

Ouais j'ai vu ça ... ça m'apprendra à perdre du temps à essayer de mettre un lien foireux. 

Faut d'ailleurs que je l'édite


----------



## Berthold (21 Décembre 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Berthold t'a grillée de quelques secondes...
> 
> 
> Ce sera donc à lui la main.



Suite au bazar de ce matin, TitLine a loupé un podium alors qu'elle le méritait.
Pis j'ai pas d'idée là tout de suite.


Allez, à toi la main.


----------



## TiteLine (21 Décembre 2011)

Chouette, je peux???

Merciii 


j'm'y colle


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Décembre 2011)

TiteLine a dit:


> Chouette, je peux???
> 
> Merciii
> 
> ...



L'actrice *Linda Hunt* dans le rôle d'un homme, dans *The Year of Living Dangerously (1982) *, de *Peter Weir*?


----------



## TiteLine (21 Décembre 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> L'actrice *Linda Hunt* dans le rôle d'un homme, dans *The Year of Living Dangerously (1982) *, de *Peter Weir*?




Tu est décidément trop fort. C'est exactement ça. :king:


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Décembre 2011)

TiteLine a dit:


> Tu est décidément trop fort. C'est exactement ça. :king:



Je n'ai pas vu ce film depuis pas mal d'années, mais il m'a marqué. 

Là, je ne suis plus assez disponible pour reprendre la main... :rateau:

Donc encore à toi, si cela te dit ! 

( Ou à défaut la main à qui veut, mais priorité à TiteLine.  ) 




@+ !


----------



## TiteLine (21 Décembre 2011)

Ce film m'avait marquée également. Tout compte fait, cela aurait été certainement plus difficile si j'avais commencé avec une photo de Mel Gibson.  :rateau:

Je laisse la main également, priorité au galant posteur qui m'avait grillée


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Décembre 2011)

TiteLine a dit:


> Ce film m'avait marquée également. Tout compte fait, cela aurait été certainement plus difficile si j'avais commencé avec une photo de Mel Gibson.  :rateau:
> 
> Je laisse la main également, priorité au galant posteur qui m'avait grillée


Nan nan  

Essaye encore une fois 

Ça nous change des piliers de ce fil 

STP


----------



## TiteLine (21 Décembre 2011)

Puisque vous insistez.


----------



## Lastrada (21 Décembre 2011)

Jay and Silent Bob strike back by Kevin Smith. Faut vous renouveler. 


Tout de suite une nouvelle "énigme" :


----------



## TiteLine (21 Décembre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Jay and Silent Bob strike back by Kevin Smith. Faut vous renouveler.
> 
> 
> Tout de suite une nouvelle "énigme" :




Quelqu'un aurait-il piqué le compte de Lastrada ou l'aurait-il transformé en bot?
Autant en emporte le vent mais tu n'as pas la main


----------



## Lastrada (21 Décembre 2011)

C'est pas super organisé ce fil. On ne sait jamais qui a la main.


----------



## Pharmacos (21 Décembre 2011)

Le père noël ne répond plus


----------



## TiteLine (21 Décembre 2011)

TiteLine a dit:


> Puisque vous insistez.
> 
> 
> NOUVELLE ENIGME



Ben il paraît que c'est moi qui ai la main.


----------



## Lastrada (21 Décembre 2011)

Un film avec Jacques Higelin, donc. 'doit pas y en avoir des centaines.


----------



## TiteLine (21 Décembre 2011)

Mais c'est cela oui

deuxième image (et toujours pas de personnage principal mais vaut peut être mieux )


----------



## Lastrada (21 Décembre 2011)

Emmanuelle 4  ?


----------



## TiteLine (21 Décembre 2011)

Deux autres images pour les posteurs de la nuit avec cette fois, un des personnages principaux. 









​


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Décembre 2011)

TiteLine a dit:


> Deux autres images pour les posteurs de la nuit avec cette fois, un des personnages principaux.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Willow (1988) *, de Ron Howard ! 

Tu m'as donné envie de revoir ce film !...


----------



## TiteLine (22 Décembre 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *Willow (1988) *, de Ron Howard !
> 
> Tu m'as donné envie de revoir ce film !...



Bah pour changer un peu, bravo  
Il s'agit bien de Willow (que j'ai revu cette année)


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Décembre 2011)

TiteLine a dit:


> Bah pour changer un peu, bravo
> Il s'agit bien de Willow (que j'ai revu cette année)






 Merci.  




Un peu dans le même genre... 






​ 



 Je l'ai peut-être déjà proposé, mais pas depuis longtemps.


----------



## TiteLine (22 Décembre 2011)

Aucune idée même si il me semble avoir déjà vu cette scène.

Sans conviction, Krull?


----------



## Berthold (22 Décembre 2011)

Sacré Graal.


----------



## Lastrada (22 Décembre 2011)

What......is your favorite color ?


----------



## Berthold (22 Décembre 2011)

Ni.


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Décembre 2011)

TiteLine a dit:


> Aucune idée même si il me semble avoir déjà vu cette scène.
> 
> Sans conviction, Krull?





Berthold a dit:


> Sacré Graal.





Berthold a dit:


> Ni.




Rien de tout ça ! 

Le problème, dans le film que je vous propose, c'est qu'il y a au moins une actrice très connue et trois acteurs connus, dont deux très connus... 
Donc, pour l'instant, j'évite soigneusement de vous montrer les personnages principaux. 











Le réalisateur aussi est très connu. Pour la réalisation de certains épisodes de séries télévisées (dont certaines comptent parmi mes préférées... :love: ), plutôt vers le début de sa carrière, et pour un grand nombre de films au cinéma, souvent à gros budget, et dans des genres variés...  
Je viens de voir sur imdb qu'il semble ne plus être en activité en tant que réalisateur. Son dernier film à ce jour date de 2006, et aucun autre n'est annoncé...  
Par contre, il continue sa carrière de producteur.


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Décembre 2011)

à droite je crois reconnaître Éric Idle des Monty Python


----------



## Berthold (22 Décembre 2011)

Si j'en juge par le signe gravé sur le pommeau de l'épée au premier plan, il s'agit du Général de Gaulle, apparemment à Londres.

Non ?


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Décembre 2011)

Toum'aï a dit:


> à droite je crois reconnaître Éric Idle des Monty Python



Non. 




Berthold a dit:


> Si j'en juge par le signe gravé sur le pommeau de l'épée au premier plan, il s'agit du Général de Gaulle, apparemment à Londres.
> 
> Non ?



Non plus ! 










Un indice qui aidera peut-être certain(e)(s) d'entre-vous : la bande originale est signée d'un groupe connu ( Que j'ai d'ailleurs beaucoup écouté dans les années 80... :love: ), et spécialisé dans la musique électronique, alors que le film appartient au genre "heroic fantasy"...
Cet écart entre cette musique et l'ambiance médiévale du film m'avait beaucoup étonné la première fois que j'ai vu ce film...
Mais si on accepte le principe, après tout, pourquoi pas?...


----------



## TiteLine (22 Décembre 2011)

Une ambiance médiévale avec de la musique electro, ça me parle mais je ne vois pas 

Sans conviction, coeur de dragon ou l'histoire sans fin?  :rose:


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Décembre 2011)

TiteLine a dit:


> Une ambiance médiévale avec de la musique electro, ça me parle mais je ne vois pas
> 
> Sans conviction, coeur de dragon ou l'histoire sans fin?  :rose:



 Non, rien de tout ça. 










​


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Décembre 2011)

Lady Hawke


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Décembre 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Lady Hawke



 C'est *presque exactement ça* !...  

 En toute rigueur, ça s'écrit : "Ladyhawke", mais je ne vais pas chipoter... 
 Très bon film du vétéran Richard Donner, que je vous recommande.  






 



 Bien joué, à toi la main ! :king:


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Décembre 2011)

J'avais bien aimé ce film que je reverrais avec plaisir 

Sur ce je suis pas trop dispo pour suivre assidument le fil aussi je repasserais bien la main à TiteLine pour qu'elle nous étonne encore 

Sinon à qui se dévoue

En tout cas très bon choix que ce Ladyhawke


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Décembre 2011)

Personne pour reprendre&#8230;  

Ja vais continuer avec celui-ci alors&#8230;









Film de 1992&#8230;


----------



## Lastrada (22 Décembre 2011)

Reservoir Dogs (1992)  de Quentin Tarantino.



> Reservoir Dogs est un film de gangsters américain réalisé par Quentin Tarantino et sorti en 1992. Il décrit une bande de truands et les évènements qui surviennent avant et après un braquage raté. Première réalisation de Tarantino, ce film indépendant compte notamment Harvey Keitel, Tim Roth, Michael Madsen et Steve Buscemi dans sa distribution et introduit dans ses thèmes et son esthétique ce qui deviendra la marque de fabrique de Tarantino : dialogues stylisés, narration non linéaire, références à la pop culture, violence et langage vulgaire.
> Tarantino avait à l'origine l'intention de le réaliser en amateur avec des moyens très limités mais l'implication de Keitel dans le projet a permis à celui-ci de prendre plus d'ampleur. Le film a connu un succès commercial modeste dans l'absolu mais très important pour son budget et fut très bien accueilli par la critique. Présenté en compétition lors de festivals de cinéma, il a remporté plusieurs récompenses. Il est désormais considéré comme un film culte très important dans l'histoire du cinéma indépendant et a permis à Tarantino de se faire connaître dans le milieu du cinéma, ouvrant ainsi la voie du succès pour son deuxième film, Pulp Fiction.
> 
> Dans un restaurant, huit hommes, en apparence décontractés, parlent, entre autres, de musique, notamment de Like A Virgin, de Madonna, et du fait de savoir s'il faut ou non laisser un pourboire à la serveuse. Six d'entre eux utilisent des pseudonymes (M. White, M. Blonde, M. Orange, M. Pink, M. Blue et M. Brown) et les deux autres sont Joe Cabot, un truand de Los Angeles, et son fils Eddie.
> ...


Je cède la main à TiteLine.


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Décembre 2011)

Bien vu&#8230;  

Faut dire qu'avec Steve Buscemi reconnaissable sur la deuxième capture ça ne pouvait durer longtemps&#8230; 

Au suivant donc&#8230;

La petite Micheline est attendue à l'accueil&#8230; 

vbulletin me gonfle à ne pas pouvoir bouler comme je veux&#8230;


----------



## Lastrada (22 Décembre 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> La petite Micheline est attendue à l'accueil&#8230;





Je croyais que c'était *TiteLine*


----------



## Berthold (22 Décembre 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> vbulletin me gonfle à ne pas pouvoir bouler comme je veux


Tout pareil. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h31 ----------

On attend toujours la petite Aline à l'accueil.


----------



## Lastrada (22 Décembre 2011)

Bon, Maryline, on a pas toute la nuit non plus.


----------



## TiteLine (22 Décembre 2011)

Vous n'avez qu'à demander à Caroline, elle sera peut être un peu dispo 

J'ai une petite série qui m'attend dans le lecteur DVD


Bon, 

NOUVELLE ENIGME​





Mais pas d'autre indice avant demain


----------



## TiteLine (23 Décembre 2011)

La première image a dû donner un indice sur l'époque, voici une deuxième image qui confirmera toussa.


----------



## Berthold (23 Décembre 2011)

Bon, vues les fraises autour du cou, on est au XVIe siècle. France ? Espagne ? Angleterre ? J'ai l'impression de connaître l'acteur de droite dans ta deuxième capture. Il joue souvent des seconds rôles, ce me semble, et je dirais plutôt français ?


----------



## TiteLine (23 Décembre 2011)

Berthold a dit:


> Bon, vues les fraises autour du cou, on est au XVIe siècle. France ? Espagne ? Angleterre ? J'ai l'impression de connaître l'acteur de droite dans ta deuxième capture. Il joue souvent des seconds rôles, ce me semble, et je dirais plutôt français ?




Le pays de l'action a bien été trouvé. Il ne s'agit ni de la France , ni de l'Espagne.


----------



## Lastrada (23 Décembre 2011)

Elisabeth: the golden age  de Shekhar Kapur ?


----------



## Berthold (23 Décembre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Elisabeth: the golden age  de Shekhar Kapur ?



error 404


----------



## TiteLine (23 Décembre 2011)

Rien de tout ça même si il y a de l'idée avec Elisabeth. 

La preuve en image (là, ça devient un gros indice)





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Pamoi (23 Décembre 2011)

Au hasard, il semble peut-être qu'il y aurait éventuellement une possiblité que ce soit  Shakespeare in love

Mais aucune idée, ceci dit.


----------



## TiteLine (23 Décembre 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Au hasard, il semble peut-être qu'il y aurait éventuellement une possiblité que ce soit  Shakespeare in love
> 
> Mais aucune idée, ceci dit.




Le hasard fait parfois bien les choses 

A toi, pamoi


----------



## Pamoi (23 Décembre 2011)

aie...


---------------------------------------------

Bon, à vous:


----------



## Lastrada (24 Décembre 2011)

Film Coréen ?


----------



## Pamoi (24 Décembre 2011)

non (ce n'est pas Lady Vengeance ), Japonais.

Pour vous situer l'ambiance:


----------



## Berthold (24 Décembre 2011)

C'est un peintre en bâtiment qui n'a pas l'habitude de la peinture rouge alors, ayant peur de se rater, il tremble, il devient très maladroit et il en met partout sur ses habits, sur les fenêtres de son véhicule&#8230; Il a même fait tomber un pot de peinture, mais elle est très chère et lui très pauvre alors il s'est jeté sur le pot pour en récupérer un maximum.

Par contre j'ai du mal à retrouver la chronologie de l'histoire avec la troisième image&#8230;

Pis le titre m'échappe&#8230;


----------



## Pamoi (24 Décembre 2011)

Berthold a dit:


> Pis le titre m'échappe&#8230;



on avait deviné 

Film des années 70, tiré d'un roman inspiré d'une histoire vraie.











Le héros:





allez hop, un p'tit bonus:


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Décembre 2011)

*Elle s'appelait Scorpion*?


----------



## Pamoi (24 Décembre 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *Elle s'appelait Scorpion*?



Non, le héros est un homme, je te rappelle 

Ton film est sorti 7 ans avant le mien


----------



## Lastrada (24 Décembre 2011)

Fukushû suru wa ware ni ari (1979)  de Shôhei Imamura


----------



## Pamoi (24 Décembre 2011)

Exactement, "Vengeance is Mine" en français. 

Une critique du film, que je recommande vivement (le film ... et la critique aussi, finalement ):

[YOUTUBE]rt3dFE-zbMc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lastrada (24 Décembre 2011)

Film de 2011 - Polar.

























​


----------



## Lastrada (25 Décembre 2011)

OK.















.....


----------



## Lastrada (25 Décembre 2011)

​


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Décembre 2011)

Lastrada a dit:


> Film de 2011 - Polar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Les premières captures pourraient presque faire penser à du *Chabrol*... Mais je crois qu'il est mort un peu tôt pour avoir réalisé le film que tu nous proposes, donc ça n'est pas ça. 
 Sur certaines images, je ne comprends pas très bien ce que le monsieur en costume tient entre ses mains... Une dinde de Noël qu'il essaie d'utiliser comme une arme à feu pour flinguer les gens?... 




Lastrada a dit:


> ​



Histoire d'orienter un peu les recherches, un film qui aurait éventuellement été proposé au *festival du polar de Cognac*, ou rien à voir?...  


Bref, pour l'instant, je ne vois pas du tout... :rateau:


----------



## Lastrada (25 Décembre 2011)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Les premières captures pourraient presque faire penser à du *Chabrol*... Mais je crois qu'il est mort un peu tôt pour avoir réalisé le film que tu nous proposes, donc ça n'est pas ça.


Non ça n'est pas un Chabrol. 



Human-Fly a dit:


> Sur certaines images, je ne comprends pas très bien ce que le monsieur en costume tient entre ses mains... Une dinde de Noël qu'il essaie d'utiliser comme une arme à feu pour flinguer les gens?...



Il tient une arme dans un coussin. 



Human-Fly a dit:


> Histoire d'orienter un peu les recherches, un film qui aurait éventuellement été proposé au *festival du polar de Cognac*, ou rien à voir?...
> 
> Bref, pour l'instant, je ne vois pas du tout... :rateau:



Pas à ma connaissance.   

Les photos résument le film. Deux demoiselles à petite vertu sont témoins du meurtre d'un dealer lors d'une partie fine dans un hôtel. Elles sont ensuite poursuivies par le tueur. Et pour finir j'ai posté l'affiche qui contient le titre du film.


----------



## Lastrada (27 Décembre 2011)

Il fallait jouer X de John Hewitt.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2011)

C'est à qui le tour ?


----------



## bompi (27 Décembre 2011)

À toi, si tu le souhaites.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2011)

Merci. Alors voilà pour vous, assez facile :


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2011)

Indice : Los Angeles dans les années 1990.


----------



## Pamoi (31 Décembre 2011)

Aucune idée. Histoire de tueur en série ?


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Décembre 2011)

Matyu a dit:


> Merci. Alors voilà pour vous, assez facile :



Je sais, mais je ne pourrai rien vous proposer pour une nouvelle session avant demain soir, par contre... :rateau:

Donc, à vous de voir...


----------



## Berthold (31 Décembre 2011)

Ben je n'ai pas d'idée, alors vas-y donc&#8230; (avis perso).


----------



## Pamoi (31 Décembre 2011)

on prend.

de toutes façons, on ne pourra s'occuper efficacement de rien avant demain soir


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2011)

Une autre image :

Année du film : 1995


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Décembre 2011)

Heat(1995), de Michael Mann. :style:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2011)

Yes. C'est bien ça.


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Décembre 2011)

Matyu a dit:


> Yes. C'est bien ça.




Film que j'adore... :love:

Et Michael Mann fait partie du top 20, voire du top 10 de mes réalisateurs préférés. 

Donc, je prends la main demain soir, ou alors la main à qui la veut, comme vous préférez.


----------



## Romuald (31 Décembre 2011)

*Interlude*

[YOUTUBE]wQ3iXf7F19Q[/YOUTUBE]

  ​


----------



## bompi (31 Décembre 2011)

Ah ! l'époque où les jeunes femmes jouaient à saute-mouton après l'école, plutôt que fumer et coucher avec des garçons !

Mais pourquoi fallait-il qu'elles s'ornassent le chef d'une choucroute portative ? Pourquoi ?


----------



## Dos Jones (31 Décembre 2011)

Meilleurs vux pour 2012 aux assidus de ce fil


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2012)

Meilleurs vux à tous les cinéphiles de ce fil


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Janvier 2012)

Bonne année aux cinéphiles


----------



## bompi (1 Janvier 2012)

Bonne année 2012


----------



## Berthold (1 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Human-Fly (1 Janvier 2012)

Bonne année 2012 aux habitué(e)s de ce thread ! 




La nouvelle année commence avec une nouvelle session !...  








​


----------



## Pamoi (1 Janvier 2012)

New-York, années 70 ?


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Janvier 2012)

Pamoi a dit:


> New-York, années 70 ?



 Exactement !  




Ah oui, j'avais oublié... 
Avec un peu de retard, Joyeux Noël, aussi !... 








​


----------



## Pamoi (1 Janvier 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Exactement !



Ah bon ..... Aucune idée 




Bonne année aussi à tous les petits camarades de jeu


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Janvier 2012)

Pamoi a dit:


> Human-Fly a dit:
> 
> 
> > Exactement !
> ...


----------



## Romuald (1 Janvier 2012)

C'est Fernando Rey au centre ?

French connexion ?


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Janvier 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est Fernando Rey au centre ?
> 
> French connexion ?



Mince, je ne pensais pas que ce serait trouvé si vite... :rateau: 
C'est exactement *ça* ! 









​ 



 Bien joué, à toi la main ! :king:


----------



## Berthold (1 Janvier 2012)

J'aurais pas reconnu Gene Hackmann dans la première capture !


----------



## bompi (1 Janvier 2012)

On reconnaît bien Fernando Rey. Je ne savais pas qu'il était dans ce film. Par contre, Hackmann en Santa Claus, je ne le reconnaissais pas du tout.

[comme Berthold, tiens ! ]


----------



## Romuald (1 Janvier 2012)

Allez, un facile pour commencer l'année


----------



## Berthold (1 Janvier 2012)

Maïs, vieilleries mais montre moderne. Un grand fleuve, tiens allez, je dirais le Mississippi (me demandez pas pourquoi) ?


----------



## bompi (1 Janvier 2012)

Providence ?


----------



## Romuald (1 Janvier 2012)

Non

et donc non aussi 





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h32 ----------




bompi a dit:


> On reconnaît bien Fernando Rey. Je ne savais pas qu'il était dans ce film.



Un cinéphile comme toi, alors que c'est le super méchant qui leur file entre les pattes à la toute fin du film ? 
Et qu'accessoirement ça permettra de tourner FC2 à Marseille, la poursuite sous le métro étant remplacée par la cavalcade de Popeye jusqu'au vieux port pour arriver à descendre Fernando alors qu'il prend la tangente sur son bateau (et du coup y'aura pas de FC3 ). Ca ne te dit vraiment rien ?

Ah, et puis ,'nannée à toutes et à tous, parait que ce sont des choses qui ses disent en ce moment.


----------



## bompi (1 Janvier 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Un cinéphile comme toi, alors que c'est le super méchant qui leur file entre les pattes à la toute fin du film ?
> Et qu'accessoirement ça permettra de tourner FC2 à Marseille, la poursuite sous le métro étant remplacée par la cavalcade de Popeye jusqu'au vieux port pour arriver à descendre Fernando alors qu'il prend la tangente sur son bateau (et du coup y'aura pas de FC3 ). Ca ne te dit vraiment rien ?
> 
> Ah, et puis ,'nannée à toutes et à tous, parait que ce sont des choses qui ses disent en ce moment.


J'ai dû le voir une fois, il y a longtemps


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Janvier 2012)

Une histoire de poker sur le bateau ?


----------



## Romuald (1 Janvier 2012)

Tu vas rire, je n'en sais rien : je n'ai pas vu le film 

Je l'ai pris à la DVDthèque la semaine dernière mais n'ai pas eu le temps de le visionner...

Réalisateur et film connu.


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Janvier 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu vas rire, je n'en sais rien : je n'ai pas vu le film
> 
> Je l'ai pris à la DVDthèque la semaine dernière mais n'ai pas eu le temps de le visionner...
> 
> Réalisateur et film connu.


Et bien on est bien avancé avec ça :mouais:


----------



## Romuald (1 Janvier 2012)

Grincheux dès le 1 Janvier ? 

Alors voila. Cette image en dit beaucoup plus qu'il n'y parait.


----------



## mac-aïoli (2 Janvier 2012)

Chat noir chat blanc. Emir Kusturica


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Janvier 2012)

mac-aïoli a dit:


> Chat noir chat blanc. Emir Kusturica



 J'avais vaguement pensé à *Time of the Gypsies (1988)*, du même *Kusturica *, tout en me disant que ça ne devait finalement pas être ça... :rateau:

 Attendons la confirmation de Romuald, mais je crois que tu as vu juste.


----------



## mac-aïoli (2 Janvier 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> J'avais vaguement pensé à *Time of the Gypsies (1988)*, du même *Kusturica *, tout en me disant que ça ne devait finalement pas être ça... :rateau:
> 
> Attendons la confirmation de Romuald, mais je crois que tu as vu juste.



C'est la première image et la vue sur le Danube qui me font penser à Chat noir... La deuxième image confirme et la troisième ne me dit rien. 
J'ai une très nette préférence pour Le temps des Gitans (/à Chat noir chat blanc).


----------



## Romuald (2 Janvier 2012)

Je confirme, je confirme , c'est bien chat noir, chat blanc.


Mais je bosse, aussi


----------



## mac-aïoli (2 Janvier 2012)

A moi, si j'ai bien compris.


----------



## bompi (2 Janvier 2012)

Où est-ce ? Niagara ? Iguazu ?


----------



## mac-aïoli (3 Janvier 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Où est-ce ? Niagara ? Iguazu ?



Iguazu 




​


----------



## bompi (3 Janvier 2012)

Bon. Vu les inscriptions sur le car, on serait plutôt côté argentin ? Un film argentin, alors ?


----------



## mac-aïoli (3 Janvier 2012)

L'histoire se déroule essentiellement en Argentine.




​


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Janvier 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Où est-ce ? Niagara ? Iguazu ?








mac-aïoli a dit:


> Iguazu
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Là, bompi, je suis impressionné !  




Sinon, sans trop de conviction, je serais tenté de penser à *Whisky*, que j'ai vu il y a quelques années, et dont je garde un bon souvenir. 
( Les décors et les situations me font penser à ce film, mais je ne reconnais pas les personnages, par contre... )


----------



## mac-aïoli (3 Janvier 2012)

Ce n'est pas whisky. Le film se passe en Argentine mais le réalisateur n'est pas Sud-Américain.


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Janvier 2012)

mac-aïoli a dit:


> Ce n'est pas whisky. Le film se passe en Argentine mais le réalisateur n'est pas Sud-Américain.



 Sans plus guère de conviction...* Che*?...


----------



## mac-aïoli (3 Janvier 2012)

.


----------



## bompi (3 Janvier 2012)

Vu que je crois voir Tony Leung Chiu Wai (je précise puisqu'il y en a deux), ça se pourrait que ce soit un film de Wong Kar Wai, 2046. Pas vu.

[j'étais un fan à ses débuts et puis j'ai un peu oublié, maintenant]


----------



## mac-aïoli (4 Janvier 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Vu que je crois voir Tony Leung Chiu Wai (je précise puisqu'il y en a deux), ça se pourrait que ce soit un film de Wong Kar Wai, 2046. Pas vu.
> 
> [j'étais un fan à ses débuts et puis j'ai un peu oublié, maintenant]



Tu as trouvé l'acteur, le réalisateur mais pas le film !!!
2046, je n'y ai pas compris grand chose..
Le film date de la fin des années 1990


----------



## bompi (4 Janvier 2012)

Je ne sais pas pourquoi j'ai pensé à 2046 (où il n'est pas question d'Argentine...) ; ce serait plutôt à Happy Together que j'aurais dû penser.


----------



## mac-aïoli (4 Janvier 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Je ne sais pas pourquoi j'ai pensé à 2046 (où il n'est pas question d'Argentine...) ; ce serait plutôt à Happy Together que j'aurais dû penser.



Yes !


----------



## Pamoi (9 Janvier 2012)

non, rien


----------



## bompi (9 Janvier 2012)

Je sais, je sais. Je laisse la main à qui veut. À toi, par exemple


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Janvier 2012)

Vu que Pamoi n'a pas repris la main depuis 6 jours et que j'ai pas envie de voir ce fil péricliter je vais vous en proposer un que j'ai bien aimé

Y'a plein de Macs dedans en plus comme ici


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2012)

Production hollywoodienne récente ?


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Janvier 2012)

Matyu a dit:


> Production hollywoodienne récente ?


On peut le penser en effet vu qu'on a aussi des iMac récents&#8230; 






---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h16 ----------

Un autre qu'a failli être cassé&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2012)

Une comédie ? Un drame ? Un film d'action ?


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Janvier 2012)

Matyu a dit:


> Une comédie ? Un drame ? Un film d'action ?


Plutôt action&#8230;

Allez hormis un autre iMac je mets aussi un des acteurs&#8230;


----------



## Berthold (16 Janvier 2012)

L'hôpital a une grande importance dans le film ou c'est juste un passage ?


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Janvier 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> L'hôpital a une grande importance dans le film ou c'est juste un passage ?


C'est pas vraiment un hôpital

Situons l'action alors


----------



## mac-aïoli (16 Janvier 2012)

Je mettrais bien un euro sur :  Rise of the Planet of the Apes


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Janvier 2012)

mac-aïoli a dit:


> Je mettrais bien un euros sur :  Rise of the Planet of the Apes


Et tu as gagné 

J'ai découvert et apprécié ce film 

A toi la main


----------



## mac-aïoli (16 Janvier 2012)

Je suis désolé, je n'ai absolument pas le temps aujourd'hui. Je promets de reprendre la main quand je peux. En attendant, si quelqu'un veut relancer...


----------



## Berthold (16 Janvier 2012)

Allez, j'm'y jette :






Et c'est tout pour l'instant, j'attends vos hypothèses.


----------



## Lastrada (16 Janvier 2012)

US  ? Années 2000 ? guerre en Irak ?


----------



## Berthold (16 Janvier 2012)

Lastrada a dit:


> US  ?


Oui. 





> Années 2000 ?


Non, 96.





> guerre en Irak ?


Oui.

Oh le joli


----------



## Berthold (16 Janvier 2012)

On est plutôt après la guerre du golfe, même si l'intro du film est en plein dedans.






3 acteurs très connus. Perso je ne connais pas le réalisateur.
[EDITH]Après vérification, si, c'est un réalisateur connu, j'ai vu deux ou trois de ses films. Je n'avais pas mémorisé son nom, voilà tout. En tant que producteur aussi, c'est moi qui suis un petit, voilà :rose: [/EDITH]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h06 ----------

Juste parce que c'est vous :









On aperçoit l'acteur principal juste derrière le boxeur.


----------



## Pamoi (16 Janvier 2012)

Berthold a dit:


>



Denzel Washington ?


----------



## Berthold (16 Janvier 2012)

Pamoi a dit:


> Denzel Washington ?


Tout à fait.

Avis perso sur le film : j'ai failli arrêter au bout d'une demi-heure, tant ça suinte les bons sentiments americano-patrioto-militaro-on les aura les gars ces enc*lés d'irakiens. Finalement je n'ai pas regretté d'être allé au bout, non que ça pète trop haut, la deuxième moitié change le fusil d'épaule et pose des problèmes autrement plus profonds.

Bon, maintenant qu'il est reconnu, allons-y :





NB Il a quelques problèmes d'alcool


----------



## Pamoi (16 Janvier 2012)

Avec Meg Ryan ?

Pas moyen de retrouver le titre, mais si on parle du même film, j'ai bien aimé aussi


----------



## Berthold (16 Janvier 2012)

C'est bien ça. Un peu de courage, ce n'est pas une épreuve bien grande comparée à celle qu'ils doivent endurer, eux.


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Janvier 2012)

A l'épreuve du feu


----------



## Berthold (16 Janvier 2012)

Bravo !


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Janvier 2012)

Merci 

Next One alors


----------



## Berthold (16 Janvier 2012)

Amérique du sud ? Chef mafieux dont la villa est sévèrement gardée ?


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Janvier 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Amérique du sud ? Chef mafieux dont la villa est sévèrement gardée ?


Déjà deux pistes de bonnes&#8230;


----------



## Berthold (16 Janvier 2012)

Années 90 (je parle de l'histoire, pas du tournage) ?


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Janvier 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Années 90 (je parle de l'histoire, pas du tournage) ?


Et une autre bonne piste


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Janvier 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Et une autre bonne piste



Encore un film avec Denzel Washington, ou je débarque pour briser le cycle des bonnes pistes ?...


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Janvier 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Encore un film avec Denzel Washington, ou je débarque pour briser le cycle des bonnes pistes ?...


Point de Denzel Washington dans celui là&#8230;


----------



## Pamoi (17 Janvier 2012)

l'action se déroule en Colombie ?

avec Meg Ryan (encore ?)


----------



## Emmanuel94 (17 Janvier 2012)

OPERATION CORNED BEEF


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Janvier 2012)

Pamoi a dit:


> l'action se déroule en Colombie ?
> 
> avec Meg Ryan (encore ?)


Jeune alors






Emmanuel94 a dit:


> OPERATION CORNED BEEF


Que nenni


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Janvier 2012)

Colombiana d'Oliver Megaton


----------



## black-hawk (17 Janvier 2012)

Man on fire  de Tony Scott?


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Janvier 2012)

badmonkeyman a dit:


> Colombiana d'Oliver Megaton


Bravo&#8230; 

Film sympa avec l'actrice qui a servi pour les motions captures de l'héroïne féminine dans Avatar.

A toi la main&#8230; 



black-hawk a dit:


> Man on fire  de Tony Scott?


Ben non&#8230;  ^^^


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Janvier 2012)

Merci 

Voici les images. Je pense que vous trouverez facilement, bon courage !


----------



## Berthold (17 Janvier 2012)

Ouh là&#8230; ça me dit qq chose et en même temps je ne resitue pas du tout.

Des gamins prisonniers ? Les types qu'on voit dans ta 1ere capture, c'est des flics, FBI ou du style ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Janvier 2012)

Oui, des gamins en otage.
Non du tout, ils ne sont pas des flics / agents fed ... Je donnerai plus de précision si personne ne trouve


----------



## Romuald (18 Janvier 2012)

Harrison Ford, le reflet dans l'écran ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Janvier 2012)

Effectivement, c'est bien lui


----------



## Pamoi (18 Janvier 2012)

Jimmy Benett et Carly Schroeder, dans la 3è capture ?

_pas beaucoup d'images, faut bien supputer, hein !!_


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Janvier 2012)

*Firewall (2006) *, de *Richard Loncraine*?...


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Janvier 2012)

@Pamoi : oui, je n'ai pas l'habitude :rose: Les autres images me paraissaient trop évident pour des pro

@Human-fly : Oui, c'est ça ! À toi


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Janvier 2012)

badmonkeyman a dit:


> @Pamoi : oui, je n'ai pas l'habitude :rose: Les autres images me paraissaient trop évident pour des pro
> 
> @Human-fly : Oui, c'est ça ! À toi




Merci. 

J'avais bien aimé ce film. 




Celui qui suit également...  
En espérant ne pas vous l'avoir déjà proposé : 







​


----------



## Pamoi (18 Janvier 2012)

Un film avec Forrest Whitaker ?


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Janvier 2012)

Pamoi a dit:


> Un film avec Forrest Whitaker ?



Je crains fort que oui... 

Avec les favoris, le bouc, les boucles d'oreilles, la casquette rouge, et son visage dans l'ombre, j'espérais qu'il vous serait plus difficile que ça de l'identifier...  
Sans doute encore le genre de logique dont *Lastrada* parlait *ici* (en réponse à *ce post*...    ). 




Une autre image :  








​


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Janvier 2012)

L'acteur principal : 






 Et peut-être aussi de sérieux indices sur la ville où l'action du film est située... 


​


----------



## Pamoi (18 Janvier 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> L'acteur principal :



euuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhh .........



Human-Fly a dit:


> Et peut-être aussi de sérieux indices sur la ville où l'action du film est située...



Los Angeles ?


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Janvier 2012)

Pamoi a dit:


> euuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhh .........
> 
> 
> 
> Los Angeles ?






L'acteur principal est extrêmement connu de face... :style: Mais déjà moins de dos, c'est vrai... 

Et l'action du film est effectivement située à Los Angeles... :love: 




Nouvelle image :







​


----------



## Berthold (19 Janvier 2012)

Ouh là a bobo le monsieur ?

Bon, je sèche sérieusement, là


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Janvier 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Ouh là a bobo le monsieur ?
> 
> Bon, je sèche sérieusement, là




Eh oui... :rateau:

"He won't make it...", comme on dit dans ces cas-là... 




Bon... 

Pour être franc, je vais manquer de temps durant les prochaines 24 heures. 
Je m'arrangerai pour passer au moins de temps en temps, pour répondre aux questions, propositions de titres, etc... Mais je ne pourrai pas toujours poster d'images. 

Bref : 


Le film que je vous propose parle d'un flic de la brigade des moeurs de Los Angeles. 
On lui reconnaît une certaine efficacité dans sa lutte contre différents criminels (notamment des trafiquants en tous genres), sans doute du fait qu'il n'hésite pas à se salir les mains. Lui-même porté sur l'alcool et différents produits stupéfiants, il n'est pas exactement blanc comme neige... En cas d'urgence, il peut même carrément avoir recours à des exécutions sommaires et autres dissimulations d'indices...
Jusqu'au jour où une sombre affaire fait qu'il se retrouve pris entre deux feux ; d'une part les criminels qu'il poursuit d'habitude, et d'autres part certains de ses propres collègues, encore bien plus pourris que lui, et qui tentent de le supprimer...
Polar noir et violent dont l'action se situe dans les bas quartiers de Los Angeles, ce film nous évoque plusieurs thèmes, dont principalement la corruption d'une partie de la police. 

Au moins quatre acteurs vraiment connus à l'affiche, dont une star en tête d'affiche. 




Une image... 







Une autre pour la route : 







Une petite troisième :







Vous avez le nom d'un acteur, le sujet du film, des images et des indices, je pense que ça ne devrait plus traîner... 
La personne qui trouve prend la main sans forcément attendre de confirmation de ma part...


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Janvier 2012)

Le héros, à gauche de l'image... 












Prochaines images, si besoin est, ce soir vers 20h.
Vous pouvez par contre proposer des titres de films, poser des questions, ou demander des indices ; je passerai pour répondre quand je pourrai. 
Et encore une fois, n'hésitez pas à gagner et à prendre la main sans forcément attendre de confirmation de ma part.  ​ ​


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Janvier 2012)

Au bout de la nuit


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Janvier 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Au bout de la nuit




Absolument ! 

Film que je vous recommande vivement. 

Bien joué, à toi la main.


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Janvier 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Absolument !
> 
> Film que je vous recommande vivement.
> 
> Bien joué, à toi la main.


Faudrait que je le revois en effet&#8230; 

Bon ben alors au suivant&#8230;




Film récent sans prétention mais sympa avec des acteurs connus&#8230; 

Et ça commence en Colombie aussi&#8230;




PS : Merci pour mon anniversaire au fait&#8230;


----------



## Pamoi (19 Janvier 2012)

un truc du genre "the expendables" ?

_Bon anniversaire, alors !!  (avec un peu de retard certainement) _


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Janvier 2012)

Pamoi a dit:


> un truc du genre "the expendables" ?
> 
> _Bon anniversaire, alors !!  (avec un peu de retard certainement) _


Merci alors 

Sinon c'est moins rustre qu'expendables comme film&#8230;

C'est plus fin comme démarche&#8230;


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Janvier 2012)

Pas inspirés&#8230; 

Film d'action 2011 alors&#8230;


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Janvier 2012)

Je ne l'ai pas vu, mais je crois bien que c'est *The Mechanic*, de *Simon West*. 

Je suis assez client de ce genre de films d'action "sans prétention" ! 
Et du coup, maintenant, j'ai envie de le voir... :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Janvier 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je ne l'ai pas vu, mais je crois bien que c'est *The Mechanic*, de *Simon West*.
> 
> Je suis assez client de ce genre de films d'action "sans prétention" !
> Et du coup, maintenant, j'ai envie de le voir... :love:


C'est en effet "The Mecanic" 

Le Flingueur en Français et on y retrouve Donald Sutherland en plus&#8230; 

A toi alors&#8230;


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Janvier 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> C'est en effet "The Mecanic"
> 
> Le Flingueur en Français et on y retrouve Donald Sutherland en plus
> 
> A toi alors



 Merci.  




Voici pour vous :






 Pas le meilleur film de tous les temps, mais il a son charme. 

 Acteurs connus, réalisateur assez connu. 
​


----------



## Berthold (20 Janvier 2012)

Y aurait pas l'utilisation intensive d'un pic à glace dans l'histoire ?


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Janvier 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Y aurait pas l'utilisation intensive d'un pic à glace dans l'histoire ?



 Non ! 
 Le film que je propose est d'ailleurs sorti quelques années avant celui auquel tu penses... 
 Sur la précédente photo, le héros et l'héroïne. Acteurs connus tous les deux. 




La revoici, l'héroïne. 







​


----------



## bompi (20 Janvier 2012)

Ce ne serait-pas Rhum Express (*The Rum Diary*) ?


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Janvier 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Ce ne serait-pas Rhum Express (*The Rum Diary*) ?



Non. 

Dans *ce post*, Berthold avait évoqué l'hypothèse de *Basic Instinct*... Film sorti en 1992... 
Et je lui ai répondu que le film que je proposais était sorti quelques années auparavant ; pour être plus précis, en 1988. 




Les deux principaux personnages masculins :   








Acteurs connus. 

Peut-être même trop faciles à identifier, je ne sais pas...  
Allez, hop, je prends le risque !... 


​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h53 ----------

Bon, là, une foi de plus, je ne vais plus être disponible à partir de maintenant... :rateau: 
 Je repasse ce soir, sans doute tard... 

 D'ici-là, prenez la main sans attendre de confirmation de ma part si vous trouvez la réponse ! 









 Le héros en pleine action ! :style:




​


----------



## bompi (20 Janvier 2012)

Jamais vu ce film. Et désolé pour la distraction (j'ai vu la bande-annonce de Rhum Express sur C+ et il y a avait cette même adorable voiture).

Ce serait donc El Presidio ?


----------



## Berthold (20 Janvier 2012)

Décidément, encore Meg Ryan :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Janvier 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Décidément, encore Meg Ryan :love:




Exactement ! :love: 









bompi a dit:


> Jamais vu ce film. Et désolé pour la distraction (j'ai vu la bande-annonce de Rhum Express sur C+ et il y a avait cette même adorable voiture).
> 
> Ce serait donc El Presidio ?



 Absolument !  

 Peut-être pas un film parfait, mais personnellement j'ai toujours bien aimé, et je l'ai récemment revu avec plaisir. 
 L'intrigue est plutôt bien ficelée, les acteurs sont fidèles à leurs réputations respectives, et l'ensemble est correctement filmé. 




 



 Bien joué, à toi la main !


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Janvier 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Jamais vu ce film. Et désolé pour la distraction (j'ai vu la bande-annonce de Rhum Express sur C+ et il y a avait cette même adorable voiture).
> 
> Ce serait donc El Presidio ?



Ainsi que je le disais, c'est exactement ça !  

 Bien joué, à toi la main ! :king:


----------



## Lastrada (22 Janvier 2012)

Totalement au hasard : The Presidio ?


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Janvier 2012)

Lastrada a dit:


> Totalement au hasard : The Presidio ?





 :hein:

 Je ne sais pas comment tu as réussi à trouver, mais c'est *exactement ça* !  

 Tu dois être un peu magicien... 

 Bien joué, à toi la main ! :king:


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Janvier 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Décidément, encore Meg Ryan :love:



Exactement ! 

Bien joué, à toi la main ! :king:


----------



## Berthold (23 Janvier 2012)

Ahhhhhh moi, faut pas m' chercher, hein !








Pis hop !






---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h13 ----------

Et encore une parce que je ne pourrai pas avoir accès à mon DropBox avant ce soir :


----------



## Lastrada (23 Janvier 2012)

Tears of the sun (Antoine Fuga)


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Janvier 2012)

Lastrada a dit:


> Tears of the sun (Antoine Fuga)




Sans vouloir chipoter... 
Pour le titre, je suis d'accord. Pour le nom du réalisateur, j'aurais mieux vu *Antoine Fuqua* qu'Antoine Fuga, par contre...


----------



## Emmanuel94 (23 Janvier 2012)

la dragée... pardon je sors


----------



## Berthold (23 Janvier 2012)

Lastrada a dit:


> Tears of the sun (Antoine Fuga)


Voui ! Bravo. 


Human-Fly a dit:


> Sans vouloir chipoter...
> Pour le titre, je suis d'accord. Pour le nom du réalisateur, j'aurais mieux vu *Antoine Fuqua* qu'Antoine Fuga, par contre...


 Ah oui, vrai.





Emmanuel94 a dit:


> la dragée... pardon je sors


 Et pour la sortie, suivez la ligne jaune.

Oui bon. :rose:


----------



## bompi (23 Janvier 2012)

Tu as révisé ton Coluche


----------



## Lastrada (23 Janvier 2012)

Je passe la main. Je n'aurai pas le temps aujourd'hui et la semaine s'annonce chargée.


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Février 2012)

Bon, ça va faire un bout de temps qu'il n'y a pas eu de nouvelles images, je vais en proposer un pour relancer le jeu 

Un grand classique, je pense que vous trouverez très vite.

Bonne chance !


----------



## bompi (11 Février 2012)

Une histoire de compositeur autrichien ? Avec un vilain rival italien (deuxième image) ?


----------



## Romuald (11 Février 2012)

Erreur m'sieu bompi. Sur la deuxième image c'est le papa du compositeur. Le rival est sur la troisième, et ne se déguisera comme le papa que plus tard.


----------



## bompi (11 Février 2012)

Oui, je suis distrait. Je venais de vérifier que F. Murray Abraham était bien l'acteur au centre de cette troisième photo.

Jamais vu le film, en fait, mais ayant reconnu l'acteur [qui joue le sournois Bernardo Gui dans _Il nome della rosa_] c'est facile...


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Février 2012)

Effectivement, ça a été super rapide ! Si un de vous pouvez donner le titre, il prendra la main


----------



## Romuald (11 Février 2012)

Allez, je prends. Il s'agissait donc d'AMADEUS de Milos Forman

C'est parti...





Grand réalisateur, acteurs inconnus à l'époque et encore maintenant pour la plupart.


----------



## Romuald (13 Février 2012)

Ca n'a pas l'air de vous inspirer des masses...

La suite donc.




Avec ça vous devriez déjà mieux cerner l'endroit et l'époque.
Indice supplémentaire destiné surtout aux spécialistes : le grain du film n'est pas anodin.


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Février 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Ca n'a pas l'air de vous inspirer des masses...
> 
> La suite donc.
> 
> ...



Ben... Pour l'époque, il y a plusieurs possibilités... Surtout si l'action est située à une autre époque que celle du tournage du film...
Pour le lieux, il y a encore plus de possibilités...

Pour l'époque, peut-être les années 70...
Pour le lieu, ça pourrait être dans le Sud des USA, comme par exemple en Louisiane. 
Le type qu'on voit de dos pourrait être un militaire. 
L'aspect granuleux de la pellicule me fait penser à un film indépendant.

Le tout vraiment sans garanties...


----------



## Romuald (13 Février 2012)

_Pour l'époque, peut-être les années 70..._
Oui
_Pour le lieu, ça pourrait être dans le Sud des USA, comme par exemple en Louisiane._
C'est bien aux US, mais au nord, ce qui n'a d'ailleurs aucune importance.
_Le type qu'on voit de dos pourrait être un militaire. _
En quelque sorte.
_L'aspect granuleux de la pellicule me fait penser à un film indépendant._
Effectivement. Le seul du réalisateur, et paradoxalement à la fin de sa (grandiose) carrière.

(tu devrais changer de pseudo pour un truc genre Sam Spade ) 

A noter que le thème du film touche de très près le réalisateur.




Avec cette image le casting est complet.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (13 Février 2012)

et bravo d'avoir trouver un film qui résiste plus que quelques heures à la perspicacité des membres


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Février 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> _Pour l'époque, peut-être les années 70..._
> Oui
> _Pour le lieu, ça pourrait être dans le Sud des USA, comme par exemple en Louisiane._
> C'est bien aux US, mais au nord, ce qui n'a d'ailleurs aucune importance.
> ...


Pour l'instant, je ne vois pas, mais ça n'est pas faute de chercher... :rateau:

Dans ta référence à Sam Spade, il fallait voir un indice, ou pas du tout?...


----------



## Romuald (14 Février 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Dans ta référence à Sam Spade, il fallait voir un indice, ou pas du tout?...


Non, c'est juste que tu es assez bon dans la déduction 

Le héros en gros plan, c'est le seul des acteurs qui ait vraiment fait carrière par la suite (3 fois nominé aux oscars) tant au cinéma qu'à la télévision. Il a même été 'simpsonisé'.


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Février 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Le héros en gros plan, c'est le seul des acteurs qui ait vraiment fait carrière par la suite (3 fois nominé aux oscars) tant au cinéma qu'à la télévision. Il a même été 'simpsonisé'.



*James Woods* jeune... :bebe: Enfin, encore plus jeune que maintenant. 
Ce qui devrait nous conduire à *The Visitors (1972)*, avant-dernier film d'*Elia Kazan*, que je n'ai malheureusement pas vu... :rateau: 

Mais je me rattrape avec la déduction. 




Romuald a dit:


> Non, c'est juste que tu es assez bon dans la déduction



Maintenant, j'ai une réputation à défendre !


----------



## 'chon (14 Février 2012)

Bravo! (il me semble..)
 :rose: (je sors)


----------



## Romuald (14 Février 2012)

Nous avions un joueur, et il a gagné.

Un lien intéressant

Tourné par Elia Kazan (indice 'immense réalisateur' : sur les quais, un tramway nommé désir, l'arrangement et j'en passe), en 16 mm. Le thème - la délation, la vengeance, le pardon - est vraiment proche de Kazan qui, ancien communiste, a dénoncé pas mal de monde à la commission Mac Carthy.
Considéré par beaucoup comme le premier film sur les traumatismes de la guerre du Vietnam.


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Février 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Nous avions un joueur, et il a gagné.



 Il n'empêche que j'ai été le meilleur, et puis c'est tout !... 



 :rateau:






Romuald a dit:


> Un lien intéressant
> 
> Tourné par Elia Kazan (indice 'immense réalisateur' : sur les quais, un tramway nommé désir, l'arrangement et j'en passe), en 16 mm. Le thème - la délation, la vengeance, le pardon - est vraiment proche de Kazan qui, ancien communiste, a dénoncé pas mal de monde à la commission Mac Carthy.
> Considéré par beaucoup comme le premier film sur les traumatismes de la guerre du Vietnam.



 Intéressant, tout ça, effectivement. 




 Concernant la qualité des films proposés ici, je crains qu'on descende maintenant de quelques crans... :rose: 
 Mais tant pis, j'assume !... 






 



 Rapide petite session "hommage"...


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Février 2012)

Une nouvelle image : 







 Acteur un peu connu, mais pas une star non plus. ​ 



 La suite sans doute dans l'après-midi. 
 D'ici là, n'hésitez pas à proposer des titres de films, ou à poser des questions.


----------



## Berthold (15 Février 2012)

Ouh&#8230; déjà vu cette tête, ouimèzou ?

Polar, US, 80's ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h52 ----------

J'ai une piste faible : j'ai vu cette tête en second rôle dans un film mettant en scène une vedette de la chanson récemment décédée, non ?

(Comment ça, je suis compliqué ?) 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h56 ----------




Human-Fly a dit:


> Rapide petite session "hommage"...



J'avais pas lu. :rose:

Donc ça confirme ce que je pensais.

Ralph Waite ? J'ai triché, je ne connaissais pas son nom, mais j'avoue que sa bouille sympa m'a plus marqué dans ce film que l'acteur principal qui nous joue une espèce de mélo. :rose:
Je le préfère avec des loups ou des frères Kennedy.


----------



## Romuald (15 Février 2012)

Si je comprends bien, après avoir lu 'hommage' et constaté la déprogramation de MI 3 lundi sur TMC, et supposé que du coup ce pouvait être _ce_ film (que je n'ai pas vu), j'avais bon ?


----------



## Pamoi (15 Février 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


>



un film avec Jean-Pierre Bacri ??


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Février 2012)

Pamoi a dit:


> un film avec Jean-Pierre Bacri ??



 Ben non... 

 Et contrairement aux apparences, il ne s'agit pas non plus d'Alain Juppé... :hein:




Berthold a dit:


> Ouh déjà vu cette tête, ouimèzou ?
> 
> Polar, US, 80's ?
> 
> ...



C'est bien *Ralph Waite*. 
Et oui aussi, pour toutes tes dernières déductions...  




Romuald a dit:


> Si je comprends bien, après avoir lu 'hommage' et constaté la déprogramation de MI 3 lundi sur TMC, et supposé que du coup ce pouvait être _ce_ film (que je n'ai pas vu), j'avais bon ?




Et oui !... 
Je n'aurais pas dû utiliser le mot "hommage"... :rateau: Avec vous, c'était pratiquement comme vous donner le titre du film... 

Film qui, certes, ne réinvente pas le cinéma, mais j'ai toujours trouvé qu'il valait mieux que son assez médiocre réputation auprès des critiques.  
Je ne l'ai pas revu sur TMC lundi, mais par contre je l'avais revu avec plaisir la veille en DVD. 
Bref... 




Bien qu'il n'ait pas cité explicitement le titre du film, je considère que Berthold nous a clairement fait comprendre qu'il l'avait identifié, et donc je le déclare gagnant ! :king:

Bien joué Berthold, à toi la main !


----------



## Berthold (15 Février 2012)

Merci, merci. Il s'agit donc de The bodyguard avec Kevin Costner et Amy Winehouse dans les rôles principaux.

Je fouille ma médiathèque et je reviens.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h49 ----------

Allonzydon :


----------



## Pamoi (15 Février 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Merci, merci. Il s'agit donc de The bodyguard avec Kevin Costner et Amy Winehouse dans les rôles principaux.



 

_et Jean-Pierre Bacri, donc_


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Février 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Merci, merci. Il s'agit donc de The bodyguard avec Kevin Costner et Amy Winehouse dans les rôles principaux.
> 
> Je fouille ma médiathèque et je reviens.
> 
> ...



Film français?


----------



## Berthold (15 Février 2012)

Oui, tout ce qu'il y a de plus français puisqu'il tourne autour d'une grande spécialité hexagonale (dit-on).


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Février 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Merci, merci. Il s'agit donc de The bodyguard avec Kevin Costner et Amy Winehouse dans les rôles principaux.
> 
> Je fouille ma médiathèque et je reviens.
> 
> ...





Berthold a dit:


> Oui, tout ce qu'il y a de plus français puisqu'il tourne autour d'une grande spécialité hexagonale (dit-on).



Sans conviction, *Poulet au Vinaigre (1985), de Claude Chabrol*?


----------



## Berthold (16 Février 2012)

Non, beaucoup plus récent.
Voici deux personnages, pas les principaux mais ils comptent énormément.






Bon, là, c'est cadeau&#8230;


----------



## Berthold (16 Février 2012)

Pas mieux ?

Encore une vue. Celui du centre est un des deux personnages principaux, le fils.






---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h23 ----------

Mon film ne vous inspire pas, visiblement&#8230; dommage, il est réussi dans son genre. Facilitons les choses :






Le thème principal du film n'est pas le vin ni le vignoble, mais la relation père / fils. À droite sur la capture, un acteur fort connu qui incarne si bien son immonde personnage qu'on s'en demande s'il n'est pas au naturel&#8230;


----------



## Pamoi (16 Février 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Oui, tout ce qu'il y a de plus français puisqu'il tourne autour d'une grande spécialité hexagonale (dit-on).



avec Anne Marivin,  "il reste du jambon" ?


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Février 2012)

Je n'ai pas été très disponible, depuis le début de cette session... :rateau:
Il s'agit d'un film que je n'ai pas vu, mais dont j'avais vu la bande-annonce en salles : *Tu Seras Mon Fils*.


----------



## Berthold (17 Février 2012)

Pamoi a dit:


> avec Anne Marivin,  "il reste du jambon" ?


 C'est bien elle, mais ça ne parle pas de jambon. Du gros rouge, voyons, du St-Émilion pour être précis.



Human-Fly a dit:


> Je n'ai pas été très disponible, depuis le début de cette session... :rateau:
> Il s'agit d'un film que je n'ai pas vu, mais dont j'avais vu la bande-annonce en salles : *Tu Seras Mon Fils*.



C'est bien ça.  Felicidad.
Niels Arestrup y campe avec talent un personnage de père odieux, avec un naturel incroyable. Le fils brimé est Lorànt Deutsch, bien dans son personnage aussi.

À toi la main.


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Février 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> C'est bien elle, mais ça ne parle pas de jambon. Du gros rouge, voyons, du St-Émilion pour être précis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Merci. 




 Bon, le problème, c'est que je ne vais pas être libre aujourd'hui... :rateau:
 Au mieux, je peux repasser dans la soirée, peut-être même assez tard...

 Ou alors la main à qui la veut.


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Février 2012)

Voici pour vous :







Je vais être honnête ; ce n'est pas la scène la plus importante du film, et cette capture ne vous apprendra rien sur son sujet principal. 
Toutefois, cette image contient un indice qui vous fera peut-être deviner où l'action est située...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2012)

L'action se déroule à Chicago, USA.


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Février 2012)

Matyu a dit:


> L'action se déroule à Chicago, USA.




 Exactement !  






Maintenant, approchons d'un peu plus près le propos essentiel du film :​ 


 

Cette image donne des indications importantes sur le sujet principal du film, et aussi sur l'ambiance de certaines scènes...​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2012)

Phénomène que la science n'explique pas, surnaturel, paranormal ?

Je vais essayer de suivre le fil, à demain.


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Février 2012)

Matyu a dit:


> Phénomène que la science n'explique pas, surnaturel, paranormal ?
> 
> Je vais essayer de suivre le fil, à demain.




Il s'agit d'un thriller. Intrigue policière.  
Toutefois, certains éléments de l'histoire et de son traitement rapprochent l'ambiance du film du fantastique, effectivement. 

Au-dessus, c'est l'héroïne du film lorsqu'elle était enfant. Il s'agit d'un flash dans lequel cette jeune femme de 28 ans se revoit 20 ans plus tôt, au moment où elle perd la vue suite à un traumatisme physique et psychologique. 




Le lieutenant de police supervisant l'enquête sur une série de meurtres :







​


----------



## Berthold (18 Février 2012)

Il y a un souci avec ton lieutenant, visiblement il veut rester dans l'anonymat&#8230; 


(L'image ne s'affiche pas, en tout cas chez moi)


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Février 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Il y a un souci avec ton lieutenant, visiblement il veut rester dans l'anonymat&#8230;
> 
> 
> (L'image ne s'affiche pas, en tout cas chez moi)




Et là, toujours pas, si tu recharges ta page?... 




Un autre personnage :






Et à gauche de l'image, de dos, c'est l'héroïne. 


​


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Février 2012)

L'héroïne : 






:love:​



Deux acteurs assez connus en tête d'affiche, un acteur un peu connu dans un second rôle, et un réalisateur assez connu. 
Je repasse ce soir, sans doute tard...


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Février 2012)

Ben alors?... 




L'héroïne, jouant du violon. 






 Musique irlandaise, jouée dans un pub irlandais, si je ne me trompe pas... :hein:


​


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Février 2012)

Ben alors?... 

Allez hop, on se réveille ! 
Surtout qu'avec les images et les indices que vous avez déjà, ça devrait devenir facile, là... 




Image encore plus explicite que les précédentes : 






Le héros... :style: Et l'héroïne... :love: 

( Acteurs assez connus l'un et l'autre...  )​



Film de 1994.
Je repasse quand je peux... Sans doute dans la soirée. 
Mais n'hésitez pas à proposer des titres de films ou à poser des questions.


----------



## Pamoi (19 Février 2012)

lui aucune idée, elle Madeleine Stowe ?


----------



## Berthold (19 Février 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Et là, toujours pas, si tu recharges ta page?...



 C'est bon pour le lieutenant. Pour le film, je baigne en pleine (dé)confiture :rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Février 2012)

Pamoi a dit:


> lui aucune idée, elle Madeleine Stowe ?



*Exactement* ! 






​



Berthold a dit:


> C'est bon pour le lieutenant. Pour le film, je baigne en pleine (dé)confiture :rateau:



Vous devriez trouver facilement, là !


----------



## Emmanuel94 (19 Février 2012)

que c'est BLINK, c'est un peu loin


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Février 2012)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> que c'est BLINK, c'est un peu loin



 C'est bien *BLINK, de Michael Apted* ! 

Bien joué, à toi la main ! :king:


----------



## Berthold (27 Février 2012)

Bon ben on s'endort là, allez, essayez-moi ça, c'est frais, ça mange pas de pain :


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Février 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Bon ben on s'endort là, allez, essayez-moi ça, c'est frais, ça mange pas de pain :




Sur la première image, le type en beige qu'on voit de dos, à droite, me dit quelque chose...
Film récent?...
Français?...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h37 ----------

J'ai retrouvé le nom de l'acteur auquel la première image m'avait fait penser : *Bernard Yélès*.
Mais il est aussi possible que je me plante complètement...


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Février 2012)

Celui de gauche avec la salopette me fait penser à Depardieu


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Février 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Celui de gauche avec la salopette me fait penser à Depardieu



Alors *Michou d'Auber*?...  ( Que je n'ai pas vu... :rateau: )


----------



## Lastrada (28 Février 2012)

C'est Patrick Bouchitey avec les lunettes me semble t'il  ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 04h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 04h25 ----------

Je dirais la tête en friche de Becker.


----------



## Berthold (28 Février 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> [/COLOR]J'ai retrouvé le nom de l'acteur auquel la première image m'avait fait penser : *Bernard Yélès*.
> Mais il est aussi possible que je me plante complètement...



Non, c'est Matthieu Dahan, qui vu l'angle de la prise de vue, peut bien lui ressembler&#8230;




Dos Jones a dit:


> Celui de gauche avec la salopette me fait penser à Depardieu&#8230;



Oui.




Human-Fly a dit:


> Alors *Michou d'Auber*?...  ( Que je n'ai pas vu... :rateau: )



Non, mais bien vu étant donné les captures.





Lastrada a dit:


> C'est Patrick Bouchitey avec les lunettes me semble t'il  ?




Oui.




Lastrada a dit:


> Je dirais la tête en friche de Becker.



Exact.


----------



## Lastrada (28 Février 2012)

OK. Je ne vois pas le jour pour le moment. La main à qui la veut.


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Mars 2012)

Je vais reprendre alors, mais pour une fois ça va être hard&#8230; 

Par conséquent je me réserve le droit de flouter certaines captures ou de n'en présenter que des portions ceci afin de préserver la sensibilité de nos jeunes contributeurs et lecteurs&#8230;

Réalisateur connu mais pas forcément dans ce genre de film&#8230;


----------



## Berthold (3 Mars 2012)

C'est l'atelier d'un peintre ?


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Mars 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> C'est l'atelier d'un peintre ?


Oui mais en extérieur&#8230;

Quelques personnages dont un important à droite celui dont on voit la main :


----------



## Berthold (3 Mars 2012)

Pourquoi j'ai envie de dire *entre deux guerres* ? Les casquettes ? Je ne sais pas&#8230;


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Mars 2012)

A vrai dire l'époque n'est pas évidente à situer précisément&#8230;

Cette image devrait donner un indice sur le lieu de départ :


----------



## Scalounet (3 Mars 2012)

Trop facile ! 

Ça commence par un T....., mais je ne le dirais pas ! 


ps: demandez vous pourquoi il y a un floutage


----------



## Berthold (4 Mars 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> Ça commence par un T....., mais je ne le dirais pas !


The&#8230;




> ps: demandez vous pourquoi il y a un floutage


DosJones l'a dit : il a oublié ses lunettes.


Oh pardon.


Pas d'idée pour l'instant&#8230;






Dos Jones a dit:


> pour une fois ça va être hard&#8230;


On prend ça au premier degré (pas de smiley ironique&#8230 ? Film interdit au moins de 18 ?


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Mars 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> The
> 
> Pas d'idée pour l'instant



Scalounet a bien compris lui 



Berthold a dit:


> On prend ça au premier degré (pas de smiley ironique) ?
> Film interdit au moins de 18 ?


Pas à ma connaissance

C'est l'histoire d'une amitié entre un jeune imberbe et un homme mature alcolo-dépendant avec un zeste de zoophilie qui rend "Le Secret de Brokeback Mountain" comme un conte pour enfant de chur 

Pour l'époque c'est fin 2ème guerre mondiale.

Toujours pour épargner les plus jeunes j'essaye de rester dans des images softs




Lieu très important pour la suite


----------



## Berthold (4 Mars 2012)

Une brocante&#8230; ? Je n'ai pas l'impression d'avoir vu ce film&#8230;


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Mars 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Une brocante ? Je n'ai pas l'impression d'avoir vu ce film


Ça se passe bien dans une brocante au début


----------



## Berthold (4 Mars 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> un homme mature alcolo-dépendant avec un zeste de zoophilie



Michel Simon ? :rateau::rose:


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Mars 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Michel Simon ? :rateau::rose:


Queue nenni&#8230; 

Cette fois ci pas de floutage, couleurs d'origine et des indices importants&#8230;


----------



## Scalounet (4 Mars 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> ....
> 
> *Toujours pour épargner les plus jeunes j'essaye de rester dans des images softs*



Sadique !!


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Mars 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> Sadique !!


En tout cas fallait l'oser celui-là&#8230; 

J'allais oublier y'a aussi une chatte dedans&#8230; 




Ainsi qu'un voyeur&#8230; :hein:




Faut chercher dans la biblio&#8230;


----------



## bompi (4 Mars 2012)

C'est un film britannique ? [en tout cas, je ne pense pas l'avoir vu]


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Mars 2012)

bompi a dit:


> C'est un film britannique ? [en tout cas, je ne pense pas l'avoir vu]


Et non&#8230; Américain bien de chez nous&#8230; enfin je parle en tant qu'Européen&#8230; 






A 10 captures j'arrête de vous faire maronner&#8230;


----------



## Scalounet (4 Mars 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> .....
> 
> A 10 captures j'arrête de vous faire maronner



Si ça continue, cest dans ton lit que tu vas finir par leur dévoiler ton secret !


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Mars 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> Si ça continue, cest dans ton lit que tu vas finir par leur dévoiler ton secret !


Sans aller jusque là 

Voici là 10ème




Je te considère comme le grand gagnant pour ce film et te laisse l'honneur d'en révéler le titre 

Et quand je disais que ce serait hard c'était surtout pour moi d'arriver jusqu'à 10 captures 

Avec Bambi j'y serais pas arrivé


----------



## Scalounet (4 Mars 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Sans aller jusque là&#8230;
> 
> Voici là 10ème&#8230;
> 
> ...



Quoi que, avec Bambi.... 

Je propose de laisser passer la soirée afin que nos amis puissent faire une proposition, tout en sachant que ce que j&#8217;ai écris sur mon post précédent n&#8217;était pas anodin et devrait pouvoir les mettre sur la voie. 

Sur ce, je m&#8217;en vais manger quelques bonnes pinces de crabe et me fumer ensuite un bon cigare Égyptien ....... si c&#8217;est pas des indices ça !!


----------



## bompi (4 Mars 2012)

OK. Pas encore vu (j'attends qu'il passe sur C+).
Mais ça doit être *Tintin* de Steven Spielberg, non ?


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Mars 2012)

bompi a dit:


> OK. Pas encore vu (j'attends qu'il passe sur C+).
> Mais ça doit être *Tintin* de Steven Spielberg, non ?


M'enfin  

Je m'étais donné comme challenge d'arriver à 10 captures et à part Scalounet qui a deviné rapidement je pense m'en être sorti honorablement. 

En tout cas un film qui m'a rajeuni quand je l'ai vu en 3D au cinéma et, certes c'est la vision de Spielberg du personnage, mais en tout cas il l'a fait rentrer dans le 21ème siècle avec cette version

En 2014 il devrait en sortir un nouveau 

Un film que je conseille à tous même aux plus jeunes de 7 à 77 ans 

Tu peux prendre la main ou la laisser à Scalounette pour l'honneur 

Tu vois


----------



## bompi (4 Mars 2012)

Je laisse la main bien volontiers.


----------



## Berthold (4 Mars 2012)

Ah d'accord. J'ignorais qu'il y avait une alternance de NB et couleur dans ce film, que je n'ai pas vu. Trop de tapage médiatique, de produits dérivés. Et puis grand lecteur de Tintin, j'ai très peur d'être déçu.

Bon, je ne risquais pas de trouver&#8230;






Dos Jones a dit:


> M'enfin&#8230;



Non, ça c'est d'origine belge aussi, mais pas la même école&#8230;


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Mars 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Ah d'accord. J'ignorais qu'il y avait une alternance de NB et couleur dans ce film, que je n'ai pas vu. Trop de tapage médiatique, de produits dérivés. Et puis grand lecteur de Tintin, j'ai très peur d'être déçu.


Je me suis permis de passer certaines captures en NB pour ne pas vous faciliter les choses 

Sur ce, la vision de Spielberg est, certes la sienne, mais en tant que Tintinophile j'avoue avoir été subjugué par sa maîtrise du sujet !!!

Perso je me fie peu à certaines critiques et ce film m'a apporté beaucoup de plaisir et m'a même rajeuni

Essaye de le voir et on en reparlera après 

Si le sieur Scalounet passe par là il a la main


----------



## Berthold (4 Mars 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Je me suis permis de passer certaines captures en NB pour ne pas vous faciliter les choses


Agrrrrrr


> Perso je me fie peu à certaines critiques


J'approuve.





> Essaye de le voir et on en reparlera après


Promis.


----------



## Scalounet (4 Mars 2012)

Bon, aller, je m&#8217;y colle !!  

Merci DJ  


1er indice: cela se passe entre les années 20 et 40​






C&#8217;est a vous​


----------



## Berthold (4 Mars 2012)

Voilà un monsieur bien habillé. Milieux financiers ? Mafia ? (Qui a dit c'est pareil ?) Haute bourgeoisie ?


----------



## Scalounet (4 Mars 2012)

On va dire milieu diplomatique ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h53 ----------

Autre indice avant demain matin: cest un film Allemand (vu quil y a un Berger Allemand) 



​


----------



## Berthold (5 Mars 2012)

Un berger allemand&#8230; après Tintin, voici Rintintin ?


----------



## Scalounet (5 Mars 2012)

Bon ça se bouscule pas, alors nouvel indice et information, ce film est récent et relate un événement historique!!​





​


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Mars 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> Bon ça se bouscule pas, alors nouvel indice et information, ce film est récent et relate un événement historique!!​


Un attentat contre un homme politique ?


----------



## Lastrada (5 Mars 2012)

Un attentat contre un Reich führer ?


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Mars 2012)

Lastrada a dit:


> Un attentat contre un Reich führer ?


C'est arrivé après 1940 on est pas dans la bonne période


----------



## Scalounet (5 Mars 2012)

Merci de participer ! 

Et pour répondre a vos questions, effectivement, cela se passe dans les années 30, donc l&#8217;attentat sur Hitler ou tout autre personnalité est a écarter (et je n&#8217;ai jamais dit que parce que ce film est Allemand que c&#8217;est obligatoirement Allemand), en fait, ce film relate une hypothèse d'attentat sur un symbole fort ! 

Prochaine photo, ce soir !


----------



## bompi (5 Mars 2012)

Au hasard, comme ça, un attentat sur un symbole fort me fait penser à l'Agent Secret de Joseph Conrad.
Serait-ce une adaptation du livre ?


----------



## Scalounet (5 Mars 2012)

Non bompi, ça n&#8217;est pas une adaptation d&#8217;un livre  

Je précise donc, que c&#8217;est un film récent (année de production 2011) en fait, il est fort probable que vous ne l&#8217;ayez jamais vu !  

Celui-ci relate un événement historique qui a eu lieu dans les années 30 sur un symbole fort d&#8217;un pays qui maintenant fait parti de l&#8217;Europe. 
La théorie d&#8217;un attentat a été avancée, mais d&#8217;autres théories sont plus probables, mais cela demeure toujours un mystère. (avec ça, si ça ne vous donne pas une idée) 

Je donne quand même un nouvel indice qui devrait vraiment vous mettre sur la voie: 

Cet événement a eu lieu aux Etats Unis dans un état proche des états de Pennsylvanie, de ce qui fût la capitale des USA jusqu&#8217;en 1790 et du Delaware !  

2 Indices photos !​








​
Ça devrait faire avancer le chimilimili.....


----------



## Berthold (5 Mars 2012)

Le Zeppelin Hiddenburg ? Y a un film récent là-dessus ?


----------



## Scalounet (5 Mars 2012)

ahhhh biennnn ! 

Oui, il s&#8217;agit d&#8217;un nouveau film sur le Hindenburg ! 

Son nom: « Hindenburg l&#8217;ultime Odissée »​Durée 3:00​





L&#8217;affiche du film


​
C&#8217;est a toi


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Mars 2012)

Je n'étais pas trop disponible ces temps-ci, et j'arrive donc après la bataille...
Session vraiment très intéressante à tous points de vue, Scalounet ! 
Et tu m'as donné envie de découvrir le film dont tu as parlé. 
Ceci dit, ce thread est principe consacré aux films réalisés pour le cinéma et dissusés en salles. Or, je viens de voir que *le film dont tu nous parlais* est un téléfilm.


----------



## Scalounet (5 Mars 2012)

Effectivement, cest une excellente remarque que tu soulèves, et javouerais bien humblement que jai pris ce téléfilm pour un film. 

Veuillez accepter mes excuses messieurs !  

Puis-je vous proposer de me rattraper avec un vrai film ?


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Mars 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> Effectivement, c&#8217;est une excellente remarque que tu soulèves, et j&#8217;avouerais bien humblement que j&#8217;ai pris ce téléfilm pour un film.
> 
> Veuillez accepter mes excuses messieurs !
> 
> Puis-je vous proposer de me rattraper avec un vrai film ?



Je considère qu'un téléfilm est un film aussi, et certains téléfilms sont très intéressants. 
Mais - sauf exceptions - ce thread est dédié au cinéma.
Ceci dit, je le répète, la dernière session était très intéressante et fort bien menée. 

Et en ce qui me concerne, je suis entièrement d'accord pour que tu nous proposes un autre film !


----------



## Berthold (6 Mars 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je considère qu'un téléfilm est un film aussi, et certains téléfilms sont très intéressants.
> Mais - sauf exceptions - ce thread est dédié au cinéma.


On chipote un peu, tant que ça reste un film. Il ne faudrait pas s'ouvrir aux séries, etc., effectivement.





> Ceci dit, je le répète, la dernière session était très intéressante et fort bien menée.


Ail &#339;ufs gris.





> Et en ce qui me concerne, je suis entièrement d'accord pour que tu nous proposes un autre film !


Excellente idée. Ail &#339;uf gris tout.


----------



## Scalounet (6 Mars 2012)

Merci messieurs 

Alors, sans plus attendre...

Voici ma proposition


1er indice, si vous trouvez lorigine de cette femme, vous aurez déjà une idée de lendroit ou se déroule une partie du film, mais aussi ou il est censé se terminer !​ 



​


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Mars 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> Merci messieurs
> 
> Alors, sans plus attendre...
> 
> ...


Pays de l'est voir du nord est

Caucase, Boutkistan ​


----------



## Scalounet (6 Mars 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Pays de l'est voir du nord est&#8230;
> 
> Caucase, Boutkistan&#8230;



Non non, et ça n&#8217;est pas parce que je mets une femme en photo que tu dois avoir le Boukistan  (pardon, elle était facile) 

En fait, pour faciliter la chose, je dirais que c&#8217;est un pays d'Amérique ! 

Aller encore un petit indice. dans quelques secondes, elle se prendra une balle en plein ventre​ 


​


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Mars 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> Non non, et ça nest pas parce que je mets une femme en photo que tu dois avoir le Boukistan  (pardon, elle était facile)
> 
> En fait, pour faciliter la chose, je dirais que cest un pays d'Amérique !
> 
> Aller encore un petit indice. dans quelques secondes, elle se prendra une balle en plein ventre​


Amérique du sud alors Mais je pencherais pour le Mexique à cause du fusil


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Mars 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> Non non, et ça nest pas parce que je mets une femme en photo que tu dois avoir le Boukistan  (pardon, elle était facile)
> 
> En fait, pour faciliter la chose, je dirais que cest un pays d'Amérique !
> 
> ...



La scène m'évoque le début de *Nevada Smith, de Henry Hathaway*, que je n'ai pas revu depuis longtemps... :rateau: Mais ça ne doit pas être ça... 

Et si bompi passait par ici, il vous dirait mieux que moi que le Mexique est certes un pays d'Amérique Latine, mais qu'il est tout de même situé en Amérique du Nord.


----------



## Scalounet (6 Mars 2012)

Je vais vous orienter un peu plus (le but nest pas de se focaliser sur le pays)  

Cela se passe en Bolivie ! 

Un bon indice: Ce film relate une histoire dont la fin reste un vrai mystère ! 



​


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Mars 2012)

Blackthorn

Je ne savais pas qu'il y avait cette suite de Butch Kassidy et le Kid&#8230;

Mais si c'est cela tu m'as donné envie de le voir&#8230;


----------



## Scalounet (6 Mars 2012)

Je savais que j&#8217;en avais trop dit !! 

Effectivement DJ c&#8217;est bien Blackthorn ! 

Sur cette image en fondu enchainé, Kassidy jeune et vieux ! 


















H-F avait amorcé un peu le sujet avec Nevada Smith.  

Bref, me concernant, j&#8217;ai beaucoup aimé ce film. 

Je te passe donc la main DJ et merci les zamis


----------



## Scalounet (7 Mars 2012)

Si vous le souhaitez, je peux vous soumettre un autre film ? 

Ça m&#8217;amuse !


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Mars 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> Si vous le souhaitez, je peux vous soumettre un autre film ?
> 
> Ça mamuse !


Trouve celui-ci déjà


----------



## Berthold (7 Mars 2012)

@ scalounet :
Vas-y, j'en aurai un sur le feu (t'as pas intérêt de prendre le même que moi&#8230; ) pour après.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h48 ----------

@ Dos Jones : Oh, mais y'a du monde ce matin !

Parking sombre, monsieur pas très rassuré. Ça sent le polar.

Petite voiture du genre 2cv ou 4L, je dirais qu'on est dans des milieux friqués ?


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Mars 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Parking sombre, monsieur pas très rassuré. Ça sent le polar.
> 
> Petite voiture du genre 2cv ou 4L, je dirais qu'on est dans des milieux friqués ?


Oui pour le polar 

Par contre film américain les petites voitures on oublie


----------



## Berthold (7 Mars 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Par contre film américain les petites voitures on oublie



J'utilisais un tout petit peu le mode ironique. 

C'est bien ce que je supposais, le monsieur a passé un mauvais moment. Indigestion de pruneaux, apparemment. Par contre il a gardé sa valise, donc ce n'est pas l'objet du crime. Règlement de compte ? Suppression de témoin gênant ?

L'acteur n'est pas connu de moi, mais s'il meurt rapidement dans le film, ce n'est pas forcément un hasard.

Film récent ?


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Mars 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> J'utilisais un tout petit peu le mode ironique.
> 
> C'est bien ce que je supposais, le monsieur a passé un mauvais moment. Indigestion de pruneaux, apparemment. Par contre il a gardé sa valise, donc ce n'est pas l'objet du crime. Règlement de compte ? Suppression de témoin gênant ?
> 
> ...


Film de 2006 avec des pointures comme acteurs

Un autre qui va mourir rapidement


----------



## Berthold (7 Mars 2012)

C'est moi ou il louche ?

Y a-t-il dans les décors que tu nous présente quelque chose d'important ? On dirait un hangar avec un ameublement top design (des fauteuils bleu roi&#8230; superbe ! )&#8230;


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Mars 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> C'est moi ou il louche ?
> 
> Y a-t-il dans les décors que tu nous présente quelque chose d'important ? On dirait un hangar avec un ameublement top design (des fauteuils bleu roi superbe ! )


Tout est important

A nos chevaux




A nos maîtresses




Et à ceux qui les montent


----------



## Berthold (7 Mars 2012)

Complètement au hasard, mis à part genre / US / date de sortie : Broken ? Les infiltrés ?


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Mars 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Complètement au hasard, mis à part genre / US / date de sortie : Broken ? Les infiltrés ?


Ni l'un ni l'autre mais tout aussi intéressant


----------



## Scalounet (7 Mars 2012)

Y a ti pas John Travolta la dedans ?


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Mars 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> Y a ti pas John Travolta la dedans ?



Je crains que non. 




Je crois avoir la réponse, mais je ne pourrai pas vous proposer de nouveau film avant la nuit prochaine, tard... Sans doute vers 2h dans le meilleur des cas...
Donc, à vous de voir.


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Mars 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> Y a ti pas John Travolta la dedans ?


Non mais il y a un acteur célèbre dedans qui a déjà tourné avec lui



Human-Fly a dit:


> Je crains que non.
> 
> Je crois avoir la réponse, mais je ne pourrai pas vous proposer de nouveau film avant la nuit prochaine, tard... Sans doute vers 2h dans le meilleur des cas...
> Donc, à vous de voir.


C'est surtout à toi de voir 

Pour faire patienter


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Mars 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Non mais il y a un acteur célèbre dedans qui a déjà tourné avec lui
> 
> C'est surtout à toi de voir
> 
> Pour faire patienter



Ok.

Je crois que c'est *Slevin*.


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Mars 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Ok.
> 
> Je crois que c'est *Slevin*.


Et c'est cela même en effet


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Mars 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Et c'est cela même en effet



Ok. 

Je ne me souviens pas de ce film dans les détails, mais l'ambiance est spéciale et intéressante, un peu trash et un peu décalée, et avec un personnage principal au style assez "anti-héros". 

Donc, prochain film la nuit prochaine vers 2h, ou alors la main à qui la veut. 

Scalounet, si tu es disponible et que ça te tente, n'hésite surtout pas !...


----------



## Scalounet (7 Mars 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Ok.
> 
> Je ne me souviens pas de ce film dans les détails, mais l'ambiance est spéciale et intéressante, un peu trash et un peu décalée, et avec un personnage principal au style assez "anti-héros".
> 
> ...



Je ten prie H-F lhonneur ten revient, je te laisse le temps de torganiser, il ny a rien de pressant ! 
Et félicitation !


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Mars 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> Je ten prie H-F lhonneur ten revient, je te laisse le temps de torganiser, il ny a rien de pressant !
> Et félicitation !



 OK. 




Et hop ! 







​


----------



## Berthold (8 Mars 2012)

D'abord, bravo, je ne risquais pas de trouver.

Pour ta proposition, on change d'époque. Angleterre victorienne ? Allez, je propose Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Mars 2012)

Zut de zut... :rateau:

 Dans cette image, devait se cacher au moins un indice décidément trop élémentaire, mon cher Lock Holmes...  
 Un détail qui ne pouvait échapper à un fin limier... 






 

 :rateau:

​ 



 Fort bien vu, certes, mais il va falloir préciser un peu les choses, tout de même ! 



 



  Indice : ces aventures-là sont (hautes) en couleur... 


 Bon, allez, un autre indice, et un vrai, celui-là ! 

 Plus que dans toute autre énigme, ce qu'il vous faut trouver, c'est la solution !...


----------



## Romuald (8 Mars 2012)

Ben si tu donnes la réponse toi-même, c'est même plus un indice...


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Mars 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Ben si tu donnes la réponse toi-même, c'est même plus un indice...


Bon, certes, j'y suis peut-être allé un peu fort, avec mon dernier indice... :rose:
Mais bon, puisque Berthold a décelé l'ombre du grand Sherlock planant sur ce film dès ma première image postée, les possibilités allaient tout de même forcément se réduire... 
Bon, allez, tu m'as convaincu ; pour une fois, j'édite mon post précédent. 

On va dire que personne n'a rien vu... 




Le célèbre détective cocaïnomane : 







Et un autre illustre personnage, qui va s'associer à Holmes dans cette aventure improbable : 






Film très réussi dans son genre, et très divertissant, selon moi.  
​


----------



## bompi (8 Mars 2012)

Ne serait-ce point le film où Siggy rencontre Sherlock ?

La seule fois où j'ai vu quelqu'un jouer au jeu de paume, d'ailleurs (enfin, quelque chose s'en approchant).

Je ne me souvenais pas du titre (inepte, en français) : *Sherlock Holmes attaque l'Orient-Express* (en anglois : *The Seven-per-cent Solution*).


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Mars 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Ne serait-ce point le film où Siggy rencontre Sherlock ?
> 
> La seule fois où j'ai vu quelqu'un jouer au jeu de paume, d'ailleurs (enfin, quelque chose s'en approchant).
> 
> Je ne me souvenais pas du titre (inepte, en français) : *Sherlock Holmes attaque l'Orient-Express* (en anglois : *The Seven-per-cent Solution*).



Entièrement d'accord avec toi, s'agissant du titre en français !... 

Mais c'est *exactement ça* !...  




La solution de l'énigme de la session était cette fameuse solution de cocaïne à sept pour cent vers laquelle j'ai -un peu trop- tenté de vous orienter... 









Sherlock face à divers démons, dont les siens... 

(Photo extraite du film)









La fine équipe de l'histoire ! 

( Photo de promotion)​



Film particulièrement plaisant, que je vous recommande vivement, si vous en l'avez pas encore vu ! 




Bien joué bompi, à toi la main ! :king:


----------



## bompi (8 Mars 2012)

À noter que Sherlock est joué par Merlin l'enchanteur [dans Excalibur] et Siggy par Alan Arkin, excellents acteurs au demeurant.

Là, j'ai pas trop le temps d'animer le fil. Donc la main est libre.


----------



## Scalounet (8 Mars 2012)

Zut, je nai pas eu le temps de participer !


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Mars 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> Zut, je nai pas eu le temps de participer !


Ben reprends la main alors vu que Bompi ne le peut


----------



## Scalounet (8 Mars 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Ben reprends la main alors vu que Bompi ne le peut&#8230;



Tu l&#8217;auras voulu !  


Voici un film Americain de 2009 


​


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Mars 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> Tu l&#8217;auras voulu !


Un Disney ?


----------



## Berthold (8 Mars 2012)

Un gros chat ?


----------



## Scalounet (8 Mars 2012)

Pas de Disney ni de gros chat... 

cela se passe entre les années 50 et 70 !​


​
Une ambiance de gaîté absolue 




​


----------



## Berthold (8 Mars 2012)

Les blues Brothers !


Ah non, tiens&#8230; manquent de lunettes.


----------



## bompi (8 Mars 2012)

Ils étaient en rupture de RayBan...


----------



## Berthold (8 Mars 2012)

Ils fumaient du tournesol, à l'époque ?


----------



## Scalounet (8 Mars 2012)

Ils fumaient plein de choses, et mangeaient des champignons qui font rire ! 


Voila ce que ça donne quand on mange des champignons qui font rire ! 






Quand a cette belle jeune femme qui sent la Rose et le Manure, et qui aime jouer dés lors ou l&#8217;on se donne la peine de la questionner, elle est très connue ! ​


​
Je donnerais d&#8217;autres indices (si vous ne trouvez pas) demain en fin de matinée ! (mais là, quand même) 

Tchusss les zamis


----------



## Berthold (9 Mars 2012)




----------



## Scalounet (9 Mars 2012)

Ben alors ? 

J&#8217;ai pourtant donné quelques indices ! 

Bon je vais en donner d&#8217;autres... 

Cela se passe dans les années 60 aux états unis, ces hommes bravant (au péril de leur intégrité) une odeur de Rose, ont certainement malgré tout le nez bouché !! (pfiouuu c&#8217;est compliqué hein ?)  (notez quand même comment j&#8217;écris Rose)  
(pour ceux qui connaissent 300 (le film)) vous aurez une idée de la façon dont il est tourné. 

Indice photo (je précise que je n&#8217;ai pas retourné cette photo et que je vais me marrer en vous imaginant retourner votre écran)​




Il y a 3 acteurs (trices) connus !!​Mais si vous posiez la question a l&#8217;agent Dale Cooper, il vous dirait qu&#8217;il vaut mieux ne pas prendre le Tea de Rosemary quand il est chaud !​
Amusez-vous !


----------



## Berthold (9 Mars 2012)

La guerre des Rose, une version inconnue ?

(Non je dis ça pour meubler, je nage complètement).


----------



## Scalounet (9 Mars 2012)

Jai pourtant donné des indices  



On va simplifier les choses alors, voici une photo... plus parlante ! 




​


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Mars 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> Jai pourtant donné des indices
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*The Smell of Success*?... 

Ma réponse sentirait-elle aussi le succès?... 

Je suis moins l'actualité du cinéma qu'avant, mais tout de même... Je n'avais jamais entendu parler de ce film... :rateau: 
Film à petit budget, mais avec tout de même des gens connus.


----------



## Scalounet (9 Mars 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *The Smell of Success*?...
> 
> Ma réponse sentirait-elle aussi le succès?...
> 
> ...




Effectivement, c&#8217;est bien «le parfum du succès» 

Effectivement, c&#8217;est un film qui n&#8217;a pas fait beaucoup parlé de lui, mais qui n&#8217;est pas dénué d'intérêt et d&#8217;originalité ! 

Aller je passe la main, a toi !


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Mars 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> Effectivement, c&#8217;est bien «le parfum du succès»
> 
> Effectivement, c&#8217;est un film qui n&#8217;a pas fait beaucoup parlé de lui, mais qui n&#8217;est pas dénué d'intérêt et d&#8217;originalité !
> 
> Aller je passe la main, a toi !



Merci. 




Voici pour vous : ​ 








​


----------



## Berthold (10 Mars 2012)

Joli minois, mais je n'arrive pas à mettre un nom dessus.
Actrice connue ?
Film récent ?
US ?


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Mars 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Joli minois, mais je n'arrive pas à mettre un nom dessus.
> Actrice connue ?
> Film récent ?
> US ?




Oui, film récent, US. 

Et oui aussi, joli petit minois. 









Joli petit minois un peu plus crispé que précédemment... 









Un autre personnage.​



Thriller. Dont l'argument peut être assimilé à de la science-fiction, mais sans effets spéciaux visibles ni univers futuristes. 
Film parfois classé dans le catégorie "techno-thriller", et sans doute de manière un peu abusive, d'ailleurs... 

Le personnage principal voit ses facultés intellectuelles immensément développées par une très dangereuse drogue, de sorte que 100% de sont intellect devient actif...

Une méga-star est présente au générique, mais dans un second rôle.


----------



## Berthold (10 Mars 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Le personnage principal voit ses facultés intellectuelles immensément développées par une très dangereuse drogue, de sorte que 100% de sont intellect devient actif...


Ça me dit quelque chose, mais pas dans les films récents gloups.


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Mars 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Ça me dit quelque chose, mais pas dans les films récents&#8230; gloups.



 C'est pourtant un film de 2011 ! 










​


----------



## Berthold (10 Mars 2012)

Déjà vu cet acteur&#8230; pas l'air gentil, avec son couteau !


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Mars 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Déjà vu cet acteur pas l'air gentil, avec son couteau !




 Je le confirme que le personnage n'est pas très engageant, effectivement...  









​


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Mars 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> C'est pourtant un film de 2011 !


Il a un faux air à Jason Statham le gus là&#8230;

Celui du post n° 5505&#8230;


----------



## Scalounet (10 Mars 2012)

Limitless 

Jaime bien ce film !


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Mars 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> Limitless
> 
> Jaime bien ce film !



*Absolument* !  




Le héros : 









 Le héros et un personnage secondaire, pourtant interprété par une méga-star : 



 



 J'aime bien ce film également. 
 En particulier la fin... Pas forcément très réaliste, mais très intéressante du point de vue du scénario, par contre... 
  Film du trop peu connu *Neil Burger*, pourtant auteur de *The Illusionist*, fabuleux film, que je vous recommande très, très vivement...  


  ( PS : Complètement hors-sujet, mais aujourd'hui, c'est l'anniversaire d'un acteur qui ne risque pas d'obtenir un jour un oscar, mais que j'aime bien malgré tout : *Chuck Norris*.  ) 


Bien joué, à toi la main ! :king:


----------



## Scalounet (10 Mars 2012)

Merci  

Aller, un film que je vous conseille vivement de voir pour passer un bon moment. 

indice: non je ne bande pas ! ​





​


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Mars 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> Merci
> 
> Aller, un film que je vous conseille vivement de voir pour passer un bon moment.
> 
> ...



Un truc genre *Tropic Thunder*?


----------



## Scalounet (10 Mars 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Un truc genre *Tropic Thunder*?



En fait, ce film qui date de 2011 est moins «comédie» que celui que tu cites, mais il est exceptionnellement drôle (pour un film dans lequel il n&#8217;y a aucune vedette internationale) ! 

Malgré l'apparence de ces photos, si vous l&#8217;avez pas vu, je peux vous garantir que ce film va mettre vos Zygomatiques a rude épreuve ​














​


----------



## Scalounet (11 Mars 2012)

Vache ! y a personne ici ! 

Aller une autre tite photo ! 


Y parait que cest bon !!​



​


----------



## Berthold (11 Mars 2012)

Ça n'a pas l'air d'un film US, en tout cas pas Hollywood ? Me trompe-je ? Moyen-Orient ?
Aucune tête connue, bien que l'actrice me dise vaguement quelque chose.


----------



## Scalounet (11 Mars 2012)

Le réalisateur est français, mais cela se passe effectivement au moyen-Orient  









Certaines photos sont trompeuses, ça nest pas vraiment ce quon pourrait penser​


​


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Mars 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> Le réalisateur est français, mais cela se passe effectivement au moyen-Orient
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je me demande si ça n'est pas *Le Cochon de Gaza*...


----------



## Scalounet (11 Mars 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je me demande si ça n'est pas *Le Cochon de Gaza*...




C&#8217;est exactement ça  

La scène est censée se dérouler dans la bande de Gaza

C&#8217;est un petit film vraiment drôle, qui au final, se permet d&#8217;envoyer un message sur l&#8217;espoir que ces pays qui se font la guerre puissent un jour vivre ensembles !
Mais on passe vraiment un très bon moment, l&#8217;acteur principal est et les gags sont poilants, je vous conseille vivement de regarder ce film.  

Sa femme découvre li cochon dans la baignoire 




Li cochon en tenue de camouflage  !!​

​
Bon, ben c&#8217;est a toi H-F


----------



## Berthold (11 Mars 2012)

J'adore la dernière capture&#8230;  Ça donne envie.


----------



## Scalounet (11 Mars 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> J'adore la dernière capture  Ça donne envie.



Ne te gène pas, ça en vaut la peine !


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Mars 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> Cest exactement ça
> 
> La scène est censée se dérouler dans la bande de Gaza
> 
> ...



 Merci. 

 Les images donnent envie de le voir, et ce que tu en dis également. 




Autre ambiance :




 



 Cette première image fournit peut-être un peu plus d'indices qu'on pourrait le croire... 
 Pour avoir vu en tout trois - excellents - films de ce réalisateur, je peux dire qu'on retrouve dans deux d'entre eux des parapluies, dans des scènes assez importantes...


----------



## Berthold (11 Mars 2012)

Dancing in the rain ?


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Mars 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Dancing in the rain ?



 Tu penses à *ce film*?... 
 Parce que dans le film que je vous propose, ce serait plutôt l'ambiance "Dancing in the bullets rain"... 










​


----------



## Berthold (11 Mars 2012)

Tel est pris qui croyait prendre : je voulais faire de l'humour avec Singing in the rain, le rouge de la honte m'envahit le front :rose:


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Mars 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Tel est pris qui croyait prendre : je voulais faire de l'humour avec Singing in the rain, le rouge de la honte m'envahit le front&#8230; :rose:



 Je te pardonne. 




En revanche, le pardon n'est pas la spécialité des personnages du film que je vous propose... 






 Surtout pas du personnage principal, que vous n'avez pas encore vu sur les images...


​


----------



## Pamoi (11 Mars 2012)

Un Johnnie To ?


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Mars 2012)

Pamoi a dit:


> Un Johnnie To ?



Ah, là, je dis : respect !  










​


----------



## Pamoi (11 Mars 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Ah, là, je dis : respect !



Pas trop de quoi 

Google -> realisateur asiatique + parapluies => Johnnie To


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Mars 2012)

Pamoi a dit:


> Pas trop de quoi
> 
> Google -> realisateur asiatique + parapluies => Johnnie To



 Un genre de coup du parapluie, donc !...  










​


----------



## Scalounet (12 Mars 2012)

Moi, jai du mal avec les films asiatiques !!


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Mars 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> Moi, jai du mal avec les films asiatiques !!




 Tu ne sais pas ce que tu rates... 
 Moi, j'adore... :love: En particulier le cinéma de Honk Kong, mais pas forcément de manière exclusive non plus. 
 Bon, ceci dit, je sais que tout le monde ici ne partage pas mes goûts, donc j'évite d'abuser des films de Honk Kong dans "C'est quoi ce film?". J'en propose un de temps en temps, lorsque le film est connu en Occident, ou que le réalisateur l'est, ou un acteur, etc... 

 Là, par exemple, tu peux toujours te dire que c'est officiellement une coproduction France - Honk Kong... 
 Et par ailleurs, on ne peut vraiment pas dire que l'acteur principal soit inconnu sous nos cieux...  ...  




Justement, le héros du film est présent sur cette image : 






 Mais je ne vous dirai pas (encore) à quel endroit sur l'image... 


​


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Mars 2012)

Une image de plus : 






Ne cherchez pas le héros sur cette image ; il n'y est pas... ​



Anecdote amusante, qui peut aussi servir d'indice : *Johnnie To* ne connaissait pas l'acteur principal du film avant le tournage. Il l'a donc dirigé comme il l'aurait fait avec n'importe quel acteur.
Pourtant, loin d'Honk Kong, l'individu en question est considéré comme une sorte d'icône... 

Je n'en dis pas davantage pour l'instant...


----------



## Romuald (12 Mars 2012)

Ca devient facile, la.


----------



## Scalounet (12 Mars 2012)

Y auraiti pas un chanteur Belge une fois dans ce film par zazard ? 

genre: a kekoukou !!


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Mars 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Ca devient facile, la.



Je crois aussi. 






Scalounet a dit:


> Y auraiti pas un chanteur Belge une fois dans ce film par zazard ?
> 
> genre: a kekoukou !!



Ah que je crois que tu as vu juste ! 




La main à l'un de vous deux?...


----------



## Romuald (12 Mars 2012)

A lui.


----------



## Scalounet (12 Mars 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> A lui.



Il ten prie !


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Mars 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> A lui.





Scalounet a dit:


> Il ten prie !



 Ah que je crois deviner que l'enthousiasme de Scalounet surpasse celui de Romuald !...  ( Peut-être une question de disponibilité, aussi...  Peu importe.  )
 Ah que je décide donc arbitrairement que Scalounet prend la main !... 

 Il fallait donc deviner la présence de notre Johnny national quelque part entre les parapluies et les flingues... 
 Dans *Vengeance, de Johnnie To*. 

 Film que je vous recommande si vous aimez les polars urbains stylisés, les fusillades et les ambiances travaillées... 






 



 Scalounet, c'est à toi ! :king:


----------



## Scalounet (12 Mars 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Ah que je crois deviner que l'enthousiasme de Scalounet surpasse celui de Romuald !...  ( Peut-être une question de disponibilité, aussi...  Peu importe.  )
> Ah que je décide donc arbitrairement que Scalounet prend la main !...
> 
> Il fallait donc deviner la présence de notre Johnny national quelque part entre les parapluies et les flingues...
> ...



AHHH BOONNN, cest comme ça ? 

Bon, vite fait, car je ne serais pas beaucoup disponible demain. 

Un film que je qualifie de fabulous, *a voir absolument* !

Ça commence par une histoire de parapluie ! (bien fait na!)  













​
A vous les gars !


----------



## Berthold (12 Mars 2012)

Ouh là, deux époques dans le même film ? Contemporain et renaissance&#8230; une histoire d'enquête historique, à la manière du Tableau du maître flamand ?


----------



## Scalounet (12 Mars 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Ouh là, deux époques dans le même film ? Contemporain et renaissance&#8230; une histoire d'enquête historique, à la manière du Tableau du maître flamand ?



L&#8217;idée de l'enquête est bonne dans l&#8217;absolu, car des personnages illustres  comme Twain, Dickens, Freud et les plus grands spécialistes ont menés eux même leur enquête sur ce phénomène ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h49 ----------

Aller, quelques photos pour vous aider a vous donner une idée. 

La suite demain soir si vous n&#8217;avez pas trouvé, sinon n'hésitez pas. (Mais je vous conseille vivement ce film) ! 














​


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Mars 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> Lidée de l'enquête est bonne dans labsolu, car des personnages illustres  comme Twain, Dickens, Freud et les plus grands spécialistes ont menés eux même leur enquête sur ce phénomène !



*Anonymous, de Roland Emmerich*?


----------



## Scalounet (12 Mars 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *Anonymous, de Roland Emmerich*?



Bravo, ça au moins cest du rapide  

Tu las vu ? 


En attendant, cest a toi Ô mon :king:


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Mars 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> Bravo, ça au moins cest du rapide
> 
> Tu las vu ?
> 
> ...






Je ne l'ai pas vu, mais j'en ai entendu parler. 
Les photos et tes indices m'y ont assez vite fait penser. 

Par contre, là, je ne vais pas pouvoir faire grand-chose, tout de suite... :rateau:
La suite peut-être pas avant demain fin de matinée ou même début d'après-midi... 
Ou alors la main à qui la veut dès maintenant.


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Mars 2012)

Voici pour vous :






 Pour planter un peu le décor. 


​


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Mars 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Voici pour vous :
> 
> Pour planter un peu le décor.
> ​


Ça m'évoque "Hotel Rwanda" Mais je peux me tromper. C'est dans un pays exotique


----------



## Berthold (13 Mars 2012)

C'est marrant, je verrais plutôt les US&#8230;


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Mars 2012)

Nouvelle image. 









Dos Jones a dit:


> Ça m'évoque "Hotel Rwanda"&#8230; Mais je peux me tromper. C'est dans un pays exotique&#8230;



 Absolument !...  Tu peux te tromper, je te le confirme... 

 Film américain, histoire essentiellement basée aux USA. 
   Je n'ai pas revu le film très récemment, mais je crois que la capture de mon post précédent est une vue de New York, et plus précisément de Harlem. 
 Donc, pays exotique pour certains, sans doute... C'est une simple question de point de vue. 

 Quelques scènes situées - et tournées - en Thaïlande, aussi. 
 Mais pas de Rwanda en vue. 


Tiens, puisqu'il est question de lieux, voici la liste des emplacements des plateaux de tournage du film, répertoriés sur imdb. 
Des fois que certains d'entre-vous puissent y piocher des indices... 


			
				imdb a dit:
			
		

> Briarcliff Manor, New York, USA
> 
> Bronx, New York City, New York, USA
> (motel scenes)
> ...





Berthold a dit:


> C'est marrant, je verrais plutôt les US&#8230;



C'est peut-être marrant, en effet, mais c'est surtout logique !...


----------



## bompi (13 Mars 2012)

Je dirais que ta première photo montre Harlem [on discerne vaguement Central Park et les gratte-ciel de Manhattan (et ça me rappelle un assez récent trajet en bus (mais je peux me tromper, hein !))]
Sur la deuxième photo, le type de droite est un acteur assez connu, Chiwetel Ejiofor, non ?
La mise des deux gars et les voitures aperçues me font pencher vers une reconstitution des années 70. Un film en costume, quoi !

Genre *American Gangster* ? Je ne l'ai pas vu mais ça pourrait coller.


----------



## Scalounet (13 Mars 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Je dirais que ta première photo montre Harlem [on discerne vaguement Central Park et les gratte-ciel de Manhattan (et ça me rappelle un assez récent trajet en bus (mais je peux me tromper, hein !))]
> Sur la deuxième photo, le type de droite est un acteur assez connu, Chiwetel Ejiofor, non ?
> La mise des deux gars et les voitures aperçues me font pencher vers une reconstitution des années 70. Un film en costume, quoi !
> 
> Genre *American Gangster* ? Je ne l'ai pas vu mais ça pourrait coller.



+1 

Très bon film au demeurant ! 

Ça va être a toi bompi


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Mars 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Je dirais que ta première photo montre Harlem [on discerne vaguement Central Park et les gratte-ciel de Manhattan (et ça me rappelle un assez récent trajet en bus (mais je peux me tromper, hein !))]
> Sur la deuxième photo, le type de droite est un acteur assez connu, Chiwetel Ejiofor, non ?
> La mise des deux gars et les voitures aperçues me font pencher vers une reconstitution des années 70. Un film en costume, quoi !
> 
> Genre *American Gangster* ? Je ne l'ai pas vu mais ça pourrait coller.



Oui, tu peux sans doute te tromper aussi. 
Mais pas cette fois-ci. 

Oui, il s'agit bien de *Chiwetel Ejiofor*.
Pour le paysage urbain, du dois avoir raison également. Sans doute Harlem, effectivement. 

L'histoire du film se situe entre 1968 et les années 1990. De mémoire, je dirais que la plupart des scènes sont situées entre les années 70 et le début des années 80. 
D'un certain point de vue, un "film en costumes", effectivement ! 




Il s'agit donc bien d'*American Gangster, de Ridley Scott*.  







Un film entre le genre policier et la biographie, qui retrace le parcours criminel d'un gangster qui gravit différents échelons dans le crime organisé et d'un policier qui le traque, les deux hommes finissant par devenir amis. 
Récit sans doute romancé, mais toutefois tiré d'une histoire vraie.




Scalounet a dit:


> +1
> 
> Très bon film au demeurant !
> 
> Ça va être a toi bompi




Absolument ! 
Film intéressant, et très bien réalisé, effectivement.  




Bien joué bompi, à toi la main ! :king:


----------



## bompi (13 Mars 2012)

Si vous pouvez patienter jusqu'à demain matin (là j'utilise ma tablette et ce n'est pas très adapté à ce jeu ) je garde la main.Si vous avez envie de jouer pendant vos insomnies je vous laisse la main bien volontiers (d'autant qu'en ce moment je suis assez occupé).


----------



## bompi (14 Mars 2012)

C'est parti. [et moi aussi, sous peu ]


----------



## Berthold (14 Mars 2012)

Marrant, ça, une capture dessin. Le film mélange les techniques ou bien il s'agit d'un dessin apparaissant comme tel dans le film (affiche, etc.) ?


----------



## bompi (14 Mars 2012)

C'était juste un petit piège de rien du tout : c'est le générique, qui est dessiné.

Ça ne devrait pas traîner.


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Mars 2012)

bompi a dit:


> C'était juste un petit piège de rien du tout : c'est le générique, qui est dessiné.
> 
> Ça ne devrait pas traîner.




Sans l'avoir vu... Peut-être *The Iron Lady*...?


----------



## bompi (14 Mars 2012)

Non. C'est bon pour le pays. Mais pas pour l'époque (ou alors celle de la jeunesse de Mme Thatcher).

Vous n'avez pas reconnu le premier rôle féminin ? Voici le premier rôle masculin...
Là, ça va carrément devenir fastoche.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Mars 2012)

Mrs Henderson Presents !


----------



## bompi (14 Mars 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> Mrs Henderson Presents !


_ Indeed, sir !_

Film mineur mais que j'aime beaucoup : acteurs, actrices sont très bons. Musiques et chorégraphies impeccables. Sujet grave et humour britannique.
Et je suis tout à fait d'accord avec le point de vue de Mrs Henderson !

À toi la main 

Quelques photos que j'avais gardées pour la fin (pour aider encore un peu...)


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Mars 2012)

ca me fait penser que je ne sais toujours pas comment poster une photo sur les forums :rose:

Ca sera sans moi, désolé


----------



## Romuald (15 Mars 2012)

*Romuald fout une paire de baffes à petit_louis pour cause de mauvaise excuse.*

Va faire un tour dans le sujet qui va bien épinglé en tête de portfolio et reviens avec une proposition, feignasse !


----------



## Lastrada (15 Mars 2012)

Feignasse.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Mars 2012)

Mais ca ne résoud pas votre problème j'en ai bien peur...

Alors marchez sans moi


----------



## Berthold (15 Mars 2012)

Bon, vous êtes bien agressifs. Calmons nos esprits, j'avais un film sous le coude :

Voici le héros (de dos) :






Voici une amie du héros, qui est en train de regretter d'être son amie (elle a raison) :


----------



## Lastrada (15 Mars 2012)

En effet, pas commode le mouflon. Brrr.

 Ne le dis à personne avec François Cluzet ?


----------



## Berthold (15 Mars 2012)

Reconnu même de dos ? Décidément, la célébrité 



C'est bien ça.

À toi.


----------



## Lastrada (15 Mars 2012)

Comment  fait-on pour poster des photos ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h24 ----------

Ah ! oui.


----------



## bompi (15 Mars 2012)

Ça me fait penser, au pif, à la Ballade Sauvage.


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Mars 2012)

Lastrada a dit:


> Comment  fait-on pour poster des photos ?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h24 ----------
> 
> Ah ! oui.​


Elle est morte morte ou c'est la fin de l'extase ?

Le responsable est gaucher ?


----------



## Lastrada (16 Mars 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Ça me fait penser, au pif, à la Ballade Sauvage.



Ah ?



Dos Jones a dit:


> Elle est morte morte ou c'est la fin de l'extase&#8230; ?



A ton avis ?











​



bompi a dit:


> Le responsable est gaucher ?



Je ne saurais dire.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h53 ----------

Je précise que j'ai tourné de force sous la direction du réalisateur. Dans une autre de ses oeuvres.


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Mars 2012)

Lastrada a dit:


> Ah ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Dupont Lajoie (1975), d'Yves Boisset*.

Tu figures au générique d'un de ses films, sur une page d'imdb?...


----------



## 'chon (16 Mars 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> *Romuald fout une paire de baffes à petit_louis pour cause de mauvaise excuse.*
> 
> Va faire un tour dans le sujet qui va bien épinglé en tête de portfolio et reviens avec une proposition, feignasse !



Ouais mais non.. je comprends!
Passons..

Là je regarde ces images, ça ne me dit rien mais n'en suis pas si sûre.
ce qui est certain c'est que je l'ai téléchargé inégalement 

Américain? ce type en chaussettes dans une décharge me dit quelque chose, aussi ton comentaire sur l'actrice.  ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h21 ----------

Les filles couchées parterre c'est très beau mais parfois elles ont juste envie de vomir et dormir.. elles aussi. :love:


----------



## Lastrada (16 Mars 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *Dupont Lajoie (1975), d'Yves Boisset*.
> 
> Tu figures au générique d'un de ses films, sur une page d'imdb?...



Ce mec est su-per-fort. Oui !

Cette fille c'est Isabelle Hupert. Et ce bras appartient à Jean Carmet. 

C'est une belle photo de la France forte des années 70.

Un bon père de famille viole et tue la fille de ses voisins de camping. Il couvre ensuite son crime en déclenchant une ratonnade. Les bougnoules sont souvent la solution à pas mal de problèmes des français. 

Et non je ne figure pas au générique de l'affaire Dreyfus. J'étais sous les drapeaux, et nous avons été réquisitionnés en costume d'époque avec des putains de moustaches qui collaient pour tourner ce téléfilm à la con. 

Bravo la mouche. A toi de faire.


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Mars 2012)

Lastrada a dit:


> Ce mec est su-per-fort. Oui !
> 
> Cette fille c'est Isabelle Hupert. Et ce bras appartient à Jean Carmet.
> 
> ...



Merci. 




Dupont Lajoie, pour moi, c'est surtout un souvenir personnel...

 J'ai découvert ce film dans les années 90, à Nancy. Il était alors proposé à la Faculté de Lettres, dans le cadre d'une soirée anti-raciste, à l'organisation de laquelle j'avais participé. Un vieille cassette VHS et du matos approximatif dans une petite salle pour une soirée qui n'avait finalement pas déplacé les foules, de toute façon... 
 Je ne suis pas trop fan du film, honnêtement, mais ses intentions sont par ailleurs très louables, évidemment. 
 Comment ça, on s'en fout?... 




 Bref...




Voici pour vous : 







​


----------



## Lastrada (16 Mars 2012)

Ca se passe donc à Laval, de nos jours. Bon.


----------



## Berthold (16 Mars 2012)

C'est Superman qui rentre de vacances, en caméra subjective.


----------



## Scalounet (16 Mars 2012)

Si Superman avait été présent, je suis sûre que le héros du film lui aurait vraiment été reconnaissant, mais... il n&#8217;aurait pas rencontré la femme de sa vie ! (le héros hein, pas Superman, tout le monde sait que Superman est homosexuel)


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Mars 2012)

Lastrada a dit:


> Ca se passe donc à Laval, de nos jours. Bon.



 De nos jours, oui, mais pas à Laval. 




Berthold a dit:


> C'est Superman qui rentre de vacances, en caméra subjective.



C'est de la Science-Fiction, mais sans Superman.




Scalounet a dit:


> Si Superman avait été présent, je suis sûre que le héros du film lui aurait vraiment été reconnaissant, mais... il naurait pas rencontré la femme de sa vie ! (le héros hein, pas Superman, tout le monde sait que Superman est homosexuel)



 Je ne sais pas si tu as déjà identifié le film ou pas, mais pour l'instant tu commences bien. 




Une autre vue :






  Regardez attentivement l'image, si possible en l'affichant en grande taille...​ 



  Ce genre de plans revient souvent dans le film...


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Mars 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> De nos jours, oui, mais pas à Laval.
> 
> C'est de la Science-Fiction, mais sans Superman.
> 
> ...


Source Code&#8230;


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Mars 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Source Code



*Respect* !  

 J'avais préparé plein d'images et je me préparais aussi à vous donner plein de nouveaux indices, mais ça ne sera pas la peine... 

 J'ai découvert ce film hier en DVD, et j'ai adoré. 
 Je vous le recommande très vivement, si vous ne le connaissez pas déjà. 







​ 



 Bien joué, à toi la main ! :king:


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Mars 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *Respect* !
> 
> J'avais préparé plein d'images et je me préparais aussi à vous donner plein de nouveaux indices, mais ça ne sera pas la peine...
> 
> ...


J'avais bien aimé aussi surtout la fin 

On va continuer avec celui-ci alors


----------



## Scalounet (16 Mars 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si tu as déjà identifié le film ou pas, mais pour l'instant tu commences bien.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J&#8217;avais identifié ce film que j&#8217;aime beaucoup, c&#8217;est pourquoi je donnais un «indice» !! 

Mais je n&#8217;allais pas dévoiler ça immédiatement quand même !


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Mars 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> J'avais bien aimé aussi surtout la fin
> 
> On va continuer avec celui-ci alors



Moi aussi, dans Source Code, c'est la fin que je préfère ! 


Sinon, pour ta capture, j'ai l'impression que ça me dit quelque chose, sans que je puisse situer les choses plus que ça...
La scène est située en Europe du Nord, ou vers l'Europe de l'Est?...




Scalounet a dit:


> Javais identifié ce film que jaime beaucoup, cest pourquoi je donnais un «indice» !!
> 
> Mais je nallais pas dévoiler ça immédiatement quand même !


Alors respect !


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Mars 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Moi aussi, dans Source Code, c'est la fin que je préfère !
> 
> Sinon, pour ta capture, j'ai l'impression que ça me dit quelque chose, sans que je puisse situer les choses plus que ça...
> La scène est située en Europe du Nord, ou vers l'Europe de l'Est?...


A priori Europe de l'est, deux "pointures" au casting mais pour un résultat mitigé dans les critiques

Film de 2010.

Désolé mais pas le temps ce soir de mettre une autre capture Je m'y remets demain matin


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Mars 2012)

:rose:

Voici la suite&#8230;


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Mars 2012)

Pas inspirés&#8230; 









Et n'est pas sans rapport avec le film précédent&#8230;


----------



## Berthold (17 Mars 2012)

:rateau: Ben je ne vois vraiment pas Encore une fois!


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Mars 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> :rateau: Ben je ne vois vraiment pas Encore une fois!


En fin de compte une partie de l'action se déroula à NY









Et j'insiste ce film n'est pas sans rapport avec le précédent !


----------



## Scalounet (17 Mars 2012)

Ce serait pas l&#8217;attaque du métro 123 ? :rallyes:


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Mars 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> Ce serait pas lattaque du métro 123 ?


Ben non Il faut chercher la relation ailleurs


----------



## bompi (17 Mars 2012)

On peut déjà reconnaître Robert Foster dans la dernière photo. L'autre gars joue dans dans la série Jason Bourne.


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Mars 2012)

bompi a dit:


> On peut déjà reconnaître Robert Foster dans la dernière photo. L'autre gars joue dans dans la série Jason Bourne.


On progresse  









Zut j'ai coupé l'autre acteur principal à droite :rose:


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Mars 2012)

J'ai l'impression que c'est *The Code*... 
Que je n'ai pas vu. :rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Mars 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> J'ai l'impression que c'est *The Code*...
> Que je n'ai pas vu. :rateau:


Ouf&#8230;  

Après "Source Code" "The Code" coulait de source&#8230; 

Pas transcendent comme film malgré la présence de Morgan Freeman et d'Antonio Banderas mais je l'avais sous la main&#8230;


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Mars 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Ouf
> 
> Après "Source Code" "The Code" coulait de source
> 
> Pas transcendent comme film malgré la présence de Morgan Freeman et d'Antonio Banderas mais je l'avais sous la main



 Merci. 

 Marrante, l'idée de ton enchaînement.  




Voici pour vous:







​


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Mars 2012)

Sur la précédente image, c'était l'un des principaux méchants du film. 
Il tue une jeune indienne, ce qui provoque ensuite de nombreux morts dans les deux camps en présence ; les Indiens et les Blancs. 




Bon, allez, secouons-nous un peu : 






Le monsieur à droite de l'image, c'est le héros du film. ​





Oui, je sais, ici on poste presque toujours des images fixes... :rose: 
Mais là, c'était plus fort que moi... :hosto: En trouvant ça sur un site, je n'ai pas pu résister !... 
Ainsi que la précédente image ne l'indique pas, il s'agit d'un western très sérieux. 




Image plus sérieuse : 







​


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Mars 2012)

Le même genre que précédemment, en plus sérieux : 




Plusieurs acteurs assez connus, dans ce film, dont ceux-ci... 









Grand réalisateur, très connu, trop souvent associé au style "série B"...







​


----------



## Scalounet (18 Mars 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Grand réalisateur, très connu, trop souvent associé au style "série B"...



Et inventeur de l&#8217;Effet-bus

Décédé le 19 décembre 77 a l&#8217;âge de 73 ans dans une petite ville dont la préfecture est Périgueux !


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Mars 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> Et inventeur de l&#8217;Effet-bus
> 
> Décédé le 19 décembre 77 a l&#8217;âge de 73 ans dans une petite ville dont la préfecture est Périgueux !





:hein:




C'est exactement ça ! :king: 
Tu es l'auteur d'une encyclopédie sur le cinéma, ou quoi?... 
Tu prends la main si tu veux, évidemment.  

Surtout que je n'aurai pas beaucoup de moments libres pour poster des images, aujourd'hui, si la session dure encore quelques heures... 


Pour situer les choses : 







Le héros, sous la pluie : 






Dans ce western assez atypique à différents égards, le héros est certes un aventurier, mais c'est aussi - voire surtout - un homme d'affaires... 
​



Le réalisateur est surtout connu pour des films fantastiques, des films noirs et des films d'aventure.


----------



## Romuald (18 Mars 2012)

Je savais que je l'avais vu, mais impossible de me rappeler du titre  

(La main à Scalounet, bien sur)


----------



## bompi (18 Mars 2012)

Grâce aux indices j'ai le réalisateur mais je n'ai pas vu ce film et ne connaît pas son nom. Je ne savais pas qu'il avait tourné des ouesternes. Touche-à-tout, ce gars-là.


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Mars 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Grâce aux indices j'ai le réalisateur mais je n'ai pas vu ce film et ne connaît pas son nom. Je ne savais pas qu'il avait tourné des ouesternes. Touche-à-tout, ce gars-là.



Ce n'était pas non plus un habitué de ce genre, effectivement. 













 Et en prime, l'un des acteurs assez connus du film : 





​ 



 Réalisateur d'origine française, naturalisé américain en 1919, et dont la carrière fut essentiellement hollywoodienne. 

 Bon, là, ça devient hyper facile, non?... :bebe:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h00 ----------

Concernant le nom du réalisateur, vous trouverez selon que vous ayez l'esprit plus ou moins bien tourné !... 
Et concernant le titre du film, vous ne trouverez jamais si vous n'êtes pas sages !... 










Bon blague à part, je ne suis plus trop disponible, là... :rateau: 
Vous avez largement plus d'indices qu'il en faut...   Donc, je vous laisse conclure et enchaîner. 
La main à qui la veut.


----------



## Romuald (18 Mars 2012)

On a trouvé, mais on attend Scalounet


----------



## Scalounet (18 Mars 2012)

Je vous en prie messieurs, je nai hélas que peu de temps en ce début de semaine, je laisse donc la main a qui veut la prendre.  

Et pi, de toute façon, jai pas donné le nom du film


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Mars 2012)

Le passage du canyon de Jacques Tourneur

Pas vu pas pris


----------



## Berthold (19 Mars 2012)

Paraitrait que ce fil est un peu en panne ? 

Je vous propose un grand, très grand, que je me rezieute ces derniers temps, par petit bout, quand j'ai du temps. Délectation.


----------



## Lastrada (19 Mars 2012)

Un film de Francis Ford ?


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Mars 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Paraitrait que ce fil est un peu en panne ?
> 
> Je vous propose un grand, très grand, que je me rezieute ces derniers temps, par petit bout, quand j'ai du temps. Délectation.


J'ai un peu de mal à situer et l'époque et le lieu


----------



## Berthold (19 Mars 2012)

Là, je floute, sinon, c'est vraiment donné.






Un indice : ce film commence par La fin.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h35 ----------




Lastrada a dit:


> Un film de Francis Ford ?


Ce type est trop fort 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h36 ----------




Dos Jones a dit:


> J'ai un peu de mal à situer et l'époque et le lieu


Sur ma 1ère capture, on aperçoit nettement des indices forts.


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Mars 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Là, je floute, sinon, c'est vraiment donné.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et serait-ce L'Homme sans âge ?


----------



## Berthold (19 Mars 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Et serait-ce L'Homme sans âge ?


Trop récent. Je dirais que la première version est déjà plus que trentenaire, et qu'une version longue, sensément plus fidèle à la volonté originelle du réalisateur, a été montée il y a une dizaine d'années.






---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h48 ----------

Bon, je vais devoir y aller bicoze lever tôt demain, alors bien que je pense que Lastrada a trouvé, comme il ne se manifeste pas plus, je vous en rajoute une salve :


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Mars 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Trop récent. Je dirais que la première version est déjà plus que trentenaire, et qu'une version longue, sensément plus fidèle à la volonté originelle du réalisateur, a été montée il y a une dizaine d'années.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Apocalypse Now*.


----------



## Berthold (19 Mars 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *Apocalypse Now*.



Toutafê.

  :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Mars 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Toutafê.
> 
> :love:


J'y avais pensé aussi surtout avec la deuxième image (Martin Sheen), mais la première ne me disait rien dans mon souvenir


----------



## bompi (19 Mars 2012)

Ça meut faire penser à Heart of Darkness...


Edit: oups. J'avais oublié de valider. :rateau:


----------



## Lastrada (19 Mars 2012)

:7










.....


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Mars 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Le passage du canyon de Jacques Tourneur
> 
> Pas vu pas pris



C'est *exactement ça* ! 

Western assez atypique et très intéressant, que je vous recommande vivement. 






Berthold a dit:


> Toutafê.
> 
> :love:



Merci. 

Autant le dire carrément, je risque de ne pas avoir beaucoup de temps libre pendant les prochaines 48 heures... 
Mais comme ça semble être encore pire pour les autres, je me permets de prendre la session... 

Prochain film tard dans la nuit, ou au pire demain matin à la première heure...


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Mars 2012)

En espérant ne pas vous avoir déjà proposé le film qui va suivre... :hein:









 Pour pouvoir exploiter un maximum d'indices, le mieux, c'est de regarder l'image *en grande taille*. 


​


----------



## Berthold (20 Mars 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> En espérant ne pas vous avoir déjà proposé le film qui va suivre... :hein:


Cette paire ne me dit rien. 


> Pour pouvoir exploiter un maximum d'indices, le mieux, c'est de regarder l'image *en grande taille*.


Note au passage que tu n'as nul besoin de mettre un lien pour ça : il nous suffit de cliquer sur la barre jaune en haut de ton image pour l'afficher en taille non réduite.


----------



## bompi (20 Mars 2012)

Je ne reconnais pas mais, au jeu des hypothèses, je dirais que ça pourrait être le film de Brian de Palma avec John Travolta, Blow Out.


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Mars 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Cette paire ne me dit rien.



Et la situation n'évoluera guère ; c'était la seule image du genre pour ce film...  




Berthold a dit:


> Note au passage que tu n'as nul besoin de mettre un lien pour ça : il nous suffit de cliquer sur la barre jaune en haut de ton image pour l'afficher en taille non réduite.



Oui, je sais bien. 

Mais je craignais que tout le monde n'ait pas la maîtrise de cette fameuse barre à cliquer ; on a pu récemment constater avec effroi qu'il arrivait que des gens viennent poster ici sans savoir inclure une image dans un post, par exemple... :affraid: Et sans même chercher à remédier au problème... :hosto:


Bref... 
J'espère que vous avez apprécié l'image précédente. 

Mais pour identifier le film, l'essentiel n'était pas la jeune femme occupée à sa gymnastique... Encore que je ne me lasse jamais de cette scène, à chaque fois que je revois ce film... :love:
L'essentiel, pour ce qui nous concerne, c'était le point de vue... 



bompi a dit:


> Je ne reconnais pas mais, au jeu des hypothèses,  je dirais que ça pourrait être le film de Brian de Palma avec John  Travolta, Blow Out.



Non, mais ton hypothèse ne manquait pourtant pas d'intérêt !  

Je vous laisse réfléchir à tout ça en compagnie de ce monsieur : 











Je repasse quand je peux... Pas avant cet après-midi dans le meilleur des cas...


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Mars 2012)

Ce n'est pas parce que je ne peux pas poster pendant quelques heures qu'il faut que vous ne postiez plus non plus, sinon, on ne va jamais y arriver... 

Bon, alors on prend un bon café, et on se réveille ! 

Et on se penche à nouveau sur la question du point de vue dont je vous parlais précédemment... 




Lequel peut donner ceci : 









Ou encore cela :






Où l'on retrouve le monsieur vu précédemment. 


​


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Mars 2012)

Bon, finalement, je vais avoir un peu plus de temps disponible que prévu jusqu'à demain fin de matinée. 










Bien que ce film ait été réalisé avant le 11 septembre 2001, il est aujourd'hui impossible de regarder cette dernière image sans y voir comme une sorte d'involontaire et sinistre prophétie...


----------



## Lastrada (20 Mars 2012)

Tonnerre de feu (Blue Thunder)  de John Badham ?


(Comment je vous mets tous à l'amende, mouhahaha).


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Mars 2012)

Lastrada a dit:


> Tonnerre de feu (Blue Thunder)  de John Badham ?
> 
> 
> (Comment je vous mets tous à l'amende, mouhahaha).



*Absolument* !...  

( Effectivement, tu les mets tous à l'amende !...  )

Le point de vue dont je parlais précédemment, c'était celui qu'on pouvait avoir à bord d'un hélicoptère de la police équipé d'un dispositif de surveillance et d'un armement spécifique, avec dispositif de visée...  


























Dommage qu'on ne parle plus guère de *John Badham*, qui semble d'ailleurs ne plus se consacrer qu'à la télévision depuis maintenant une bonne quinzaine d'années... 
Il a signé plusieurs films que je revois toujours avec plaisir, dont celui-ci. 




Bien joué, à toi la main ! :king:  


:king:


----------



## Lastrada (21 Mars 2012)




----------



## Arlequin (21 Mars 2012)

Chérie, j'ai rétréci les gosses ? 



>>>je sors


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Mars 2012)

Lastrada a dit:


>




Au pif - c'est le cas de le dire - *Reanimator*?


----------



## Berthold (21 Mars 2012)

Orange mécanique ?


----------



## bompi (21 Mars 2012)

Une pub pour du collyre ?


----------



## Lastrada (21 Mars 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> Chérie, j'ai rétréci les gosses ?



Non.




Arlequin a dit:


> >>>je sors




Oui.





Human-Fly a dit:


> Au pif - c'est le cas de le dire - *Reanimator*?



Non.




Berthold a dit:


> Orange mécanique ?



Non



bompi a dit:


> Une pub pour du collyre ?



Non.












​


----------



## Berthold (21 Mars 2012)

Bon alors j'imagine : le monsieur est très très pas bien, d'ailleurs il ne peut plus communiquer avec l'extérieur que par son &#339;il. De méchantes péronnelles qui s'ennuient au lieu de faire leur métier correctement lui apporte une poupée gonflable pour le narguer. Comme elle sont très bêtes elles ne se sont même pas aperçues que la poupée n'est autre qu'un deuxième patient du même service à qui on devait faire sa toilette, oublié dans un placard.


----------



## Lastrada (21 Mars 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Bon alors j'imagine : le monsieur est très très pas bien, d'ailleurs il ne peut plus communiquer avec l'extérieur que par son &#339;il.



Oui.





Berthold a dit:


> De méchantes péronnelles qui s'ennuient au lieu de faire leur métier correctement lui apporte une poupée gonflable pour le narguer. Comme elle sont très bêtes elles ne se sont même pas aperçues que la poupée n'est autre qu'un deuxième patient du même service à qui on devait faire sa toilette, oublié dans un placard.



Non.










​


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Mars 2012)

Lastrada a dit:


> Oui.
> Non.


Les Intouchables 2 &#8230; 

Serait-ce Kevin McHale l'acteur ?

My Left Foot&#8230; DTC


----------



## Berthold (21 Mars 2012)

En tout cas, film français. Impossible de retrouver son titre. Grr.


----------



## Lastrada (21 Mars 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Les Intouchables 2
> 
> Serait-ce Kevin McHale l'acteur ?
> 
> My Left Foot DTC



Non.

:modo:



Berthold a dit:


> En tout cas, film français. Impossible de retrouver son titre. Grr.



Je te donnerais bien le titre. Mais ma mère veut pas que je prête mes affaires.


----------



## Berthold (21 Mars 2012)

Si, c'est Mathieu Almaric, je l'ai. Le scaphandre et le papillon ?


----------



## Lastrada (21 Mars 2012)

Oui.


Enfin presque. C'est Mathieu Amalric.


----------



## Berthold (21 Mars 2012)

C'ets bine ec qeu ej disias.


----------



## Lastrada (21 Mars 2012)

&#729;s&#477;&#647;&#633;&#477;&#596;


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Mars 2012)

Ce ne serait pas Mathieu Lamaric, sur l'une des dernières photos?...


----------



## Scalounet (21 Mars 2012)

T&#8217;embêtes pas HF, Berthold a donné la bonne réponse !


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Mars 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> Tembêtes pas HF, Berthold a donné la bonne réponse !



C'était une tentative d'humour !... 

J'essaierai de faire mieux la prochaine fois !... :bebe:


----------



## Scalounet (21 Mars 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> C'était une tentative d'humour !...
> 
> J'essaierai de faire mieux la prochaine fois !... :bebe:



Rôoooo ! 

Je vois, il est grand temps pour moi d&#8217;aller au dodo !! :sleep:


----------



## Berthold (22 Mars 2012)

Je passe juste vous dire que ça ne sera pas possible pour moi aujourd'hui, et peu probable avant demain soir : si quelqu'un a un film sous la main, qu'il se lance&#8230;


----------



## Lastrada (22 Mars 2012)

Faut demander à Scolopendre. Il doit être plus réveillé, maintenant...


----------



## Berthold (22 Mars 2012)

Allez, je vous trouve un moment pour relancer la machine.






---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h52 ----------


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Mars 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Allez, je vous trouve un moment pour relancer la machine.


Western, Mexique&#8230; ?


----------



## Berthold (22 Mars 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Western,


Oui.





> Mexique ?


Non.











---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h08 ----------

Tiens, une capture rigolote : dans cette diligence, selon le scénario, tout le monde est censé être mort. Or, si on fait attention, pendant quelques instants, on aperçoit la silhouette d'un homme qui tient les rênes&#8230;


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Mars 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Oui.Non.
> 
> Tiens, une capture rigolote : dans cette diligence, selon le scénario, tout le monde est censé être mort. Or, si on fait attention, pendant quelques instants, on aperçoit la silhouette d'un homme qui tient les rênes&#8230;


Spaghetti ou américain le western ?


----------



## Berthold (22 Mars 2012)

Spaghetti.


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Mars 2012)

La première image m'avait fait penser au Cochon de Gaza, cette fois-ci dans une tenue de camouflage plus convaincante que la précédente. 
Le reste m'oriente plus vers un film de Sergio Leone avec Clint Eastwood. 
La dernière image, en particulier, m'évoque *Le Bon, la Brute, et le Truand*.


----------



## Berthold (22 Mars 2012)

Vue la signature de Dos Jones, j'eus pensé qu'il eut trouvé le premier.
Vois-tu, le monde se divise en deux catégories : ceux qui trouvent, et ceux qui gambergent.

 

(@Human-Fly) Toi, tu trouves !


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Mars 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Vue la signature de Dos Jones, j'eus pensé qu'il eut trouvé le premier.
> Vois-tu, le monde se divise en deux catégories : ceux qui trouvent, et ceux qui gambergent.
> 
> 
> ...




Merci. 

En même temps, il faut bien aussi qu'il y en ait qui gambergent...  




Un film qui a sans doute déjà été proposé ici...






Mais pas depuis longtemps, et pas non plus par moi. 

​


----------



## Lastrada (23 Mars 2012)

C'est l'histoire d'un type marié qui porte des mitaines en résille et qui est un collectionneur de montres gousset.


----------



## Berthold (23 Mars 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> En même temps, il faut bien aussi qu'il y en ait qui gambergent...


Pas de problème, je me retrouve plus souvent du côté de ceux qui gambergent&#8230; 


> Un film qui a sans doute déjà été proposé ici...​


Ben voilà, je gamberge&#8230;

Au hasard et parce que le peu qu'on voie me fait penser à la fin XIXe / début XXe : Arsène Lupin (celui avec Duris et Scott-Thomas) ?


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Mars 2012)

Lastrada a dit:


> C'est l'histoire d'un type marié qui porte des mitaines en résille et qui est un collectionneur de montres gousset.



Non. 
Mais c'en est presque dommage, tant il est vrai que tes efforts de déduction auraient mérité d'être mieux récompensés.  




Berthold a dit:


> Pas de problème, je me retrouve plus souvent du côté de ceux qui gambergent Ben voilà, je gamberge
> 
> Au hasard et parce que le peu qu'on voie me fait penser à la fin XIXe / début XXe : Arsène Lupin (celui avec Duris et Scott-Thomas) ?



Ce n'est pas ça non plus.

   En fait, ça va être difficile de montrer des acteurs... 
 Ils sont pour la plupart connus, voire hyper connus... 
 Et même ceux qui sont peu connus, voire totalement inconnus sont généralement identifiables quand même, du moins par les cinéphiles... Tant le film est lui-même hyper connu... 
 Le réalisateur est hyper connu... L'auteur de la musique aussi... Pour les bandes originales de nombreux films... Dont celui-ci, justement. 




Bref...






  Vous risquez de ne pas voir beaucoup de visages, durant cette session, ou alors elle risque d'être courte... 


​


----------



## Romuald (23 Mars 2012)

Ce genre de super gros plan, en plus sur ce qui ressemble à un chapeau de cowboy, ça fait penser à Sergio Leone (encore)
(le chapeau de celui qui se prend les gouttes du réservoir de la gare)
Il était une fois dans l'ouest ?


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Mars 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Ce genre de super gros plan, en plus sur ce qui ressemble à un chapeau de cowboy, ça fait penser à Sergio Leone (encore)
> (le chapeau de celui qui se prend les gouttes du réservoir de la gare)
> Il était une fois dans l'ouest ?



C'est *précisément ça* !... 
Y-compris au sujet des gouttes d'eau tombant sur le chapeau, dans la scène de la gare, au début du film... Bien vu. 

J'espérais que la session durerait au moins un peu plus que ça... :rateau: 
Mais ce film devient quasiment impossible à proposer ici, en fait, je crois...  




J'avais préparé différentes images, telles que celle-ci : 







Ou encore celle-là :







Mais tant qu'à faire... 







Un de mes films préférés, toutes catégories confondues, de même que celui de la précédente session, par ailleurs... :love:

Bien joué, à toi la main ! :king:


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Mars 2012)

La montre m'a évoqué cette autre western que j'aime bien 

Et pour quelques dollars de plus

Sorry pour avoir loupé "BBT" mais j'ai des soucis avec ma box en ce moment :hein:

La nouvelle devant arriver mercredi prochain

Mais vous ne perdez rien pour attendre


----------



## Romuald (23 Mars 2012)

Hop !


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Mars 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Hop !



Je me trompe sans doute, mais là, comme ça, je dirais : *Le Diable Boiteux*, de Sacha Guitry...?


----------



## Romuald (23 Mars 2012)

Eh non, ne pas se fier aux apparences...





Mais c'est bien un film français, ce que vous aurez deviné si vous reconnaissez l'acteur (dans un petit rôle)


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Mars 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Eh non, ne pas se fier aux apparences...



Dans l'intérêt de ce thread - et de bien d'autres choses - heureusement que les apparences s'avèrent parfois trompeuses... 




Romuald a dit:


> Mais c'est bien un film français, ce que vous aurez deviné si vous reconnaissez l'acteur (dans un petit rôle)




Je ne reconnais pas l'acteur... :rateau:
Je vais sans doute dire une autre bêtise, mais je ne suis pas à une près... 
*L'Âge d'Or, de Luis Buñuel*?... 
Que je n'ai pas revu depuis fort longtemps... :rateau:


----------



## bompi (23 Mars 2012)

Je me demande si ce n'est pas un film que j'ai déjà proposé. Ça ressemble à Judex.


----------



## Romuald (24 Mars 2012)

Le réalisateur a un point commun avec Sacha Guitry, mais ce n'est pas celui d'être un bavard impénitent.
Un point commun avec Buñuel, son humour l'amène parfois à tourner des plans surréalistes

Et comme quoi il ne faut pas se fier aux apparences :


----------



## Romuald (24 Mars 2012)

Personne ?

Donc nous disions :

Des plans parfois surréalistes (ceux qui ont vu le film devrait tilter !) :





Et ne pas se fier aux apparences (car ce n'est pas _lui_ imitant _l'autre_, mais plutôt le contraire )


----------



## Scalounet (24 Mars 2012)

J&#8217;arrive j&#8217;arrive.... 

Dire qu&#8217;on avait failli ne plus voir les film d'Etaix !


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Mars 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> J&#8217;arrive j&#8217;arrive....
> 
> Dire qu&#8217;on avait failli ne plus voir les film d'Etaix !


Merci&#8230; j'ai trouvé&#8230; 




Mais pas encore prêt pour mon prochain&#8230;  &#8230; :rose:


----------



## Scalounet (24 Mars 2012)

Un petit, rapidement, histoire de te laisser le temps de te préparer !


----------



## Romuald (24 Mars 2012)

Si ça se passe pas en Irlande...

Par contre ça serait sympa, même s'il est évident que vous avez trouvé tous les deux, de donner le titre du film que j'ai proposé, non ?


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Mars 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Si ça se passe pas en Irlande...
> 
> Par contre ça serait sympa, même s'il est évident que vous avez trouvé tous les deux, de donner le titre du film que j'ai proposé, non ?


Bon ben voilà


----------



## Scalounet (24 Mars 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Si ça se passe pas en Irlande...
> 
> Par contre ça serait sympa, même s'il est évident que vous avez trouvé tous les deux, de donner le titre du film que j'ai proposé, non ?



Toutes mes excuses pour cet oubli ! 

Et non, ça n&#8217;est pas en Irlande, mais pas loin !


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Mars 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> Toutes mes excuses pour cet oubli !
> 
> Et non, ça nest pas en Irlande, mais pas loin !


Ecosse alors


----------



## Scalounet (24 Mars 2012)

Comme je veux que ça aille vite, voici de nouvelles captures ! 


Un acteur très connu, mais qui nest pas lacteur principal ! 









Et voici lacteur principal (si je puis dire ainsi) 





Cest un film qui rend un hommage particulier ! 
Si vous ne lavez pas vu, ce qui peut se concevoir, je vous le conseille vivement ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h53 ----------




Dos Jones a dit:


> Ecosse alors



Non plus, tu nas plus quune chance


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Mars 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Si ça se passe pas en Irlande...
> 
> Par contre ça serait sympa, même s'il est évident que vous avez trouvé tous les deux, de donner le titre du film que j'ai proposé, non ?



Je n'aurais pas trouvé sans Scalounet... 

Il s'agissait de *Yoyo, de Pierre Étaix*. 

J'ai d'ailleurs beaucoup aimé la précédente session, qui m'a donné envie de découvrir ce film !


----------



## Berthold (24 Mars 2012)

Pays de Galles&#8230; ?  Le héros est mineur ?





Romuald a dit:


> Par contre ça serait sympa, même s'il est évident que vous avez trouvé tous les deux, de donner le titre du film que j'ai proposé, non ?


Ouais, en particulier pour ceux qui n'y connaissent rien, comme moi&#8230; Ça nous intéresse.


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Mars 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> Comme je veux que ça aille vite, voici de nouvelles captures !
> 
> 
> Un acteur très connu, mais qui n&#8217;est pas l&#8217;acteur principal !
> ...



*War Horse, de Steven Spielberg*?...


----------



## Scalounet (25 Mars 2012)

Très beau film qui rend hommage aux huit millions de chevaux sacrifiés durant la Première Guerre mondiale ! 
Me demande bien quand Spielberg va se planter avec un de ses films ? :mouais:

Un des moments forts du film ! 




A toi H-F


----------



## Lastrada (25 Mars 2012)

Ca me fait penser qu'il faut que je passe à la boucherie chevaline, tiens.


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Mars 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> Très beau film qui rend hommage aux huit millions de chevaux sacrifiés durant la Première Guerre mondiale !
> Me demande bien quand Spielberg va se planter avec un de ses films ? :mouais:
> 
> Un des moments forts du film !
> ...



Merci. 




Voici pour vous : 








Un film qui dans un certain sens n'est pas complètement sans rapport avec le précédent... 
Mais j'avoue que c'est tiré par les poils de la crinière !...


----------



## Scalounet (25 Mars 2012)

Ai déjà trouvé !  

Mais bon, jvais pas aller au clash avec toi alors que tu diffuses la première photo !


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Mars 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> Ai déjà trouvé !
> 
> Mais bon, jvais pas aller au clash avec toi alors que tu diffuses la première photo !





 Tu as percé le mystère de cette session, effectivement... 
 Tu peux donner la réponse quand tu veux.  
 De toute façon, maintenant, je pense que ça devrait aller vite... 






 



 Il s'agit du remake d'un film que je crois vous avoir proposé il y a quelques années.


----------



## Berthold (25 Mars 2012)

Heu&#8230; chevaux, Grèce Antique&#8230; Troie ?


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Mars 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Heu chevaux, Grèce Antique Troie ?




Non. 

D'une certaine manière, le film que je propose rend hommage aux chevaux, mais je dois dire que c'est d'une manière assez particulière... 

Prochaine image plus tard dans la soirée si nécessaire...


----------



## Scalounet (25 Mars 2012)

Je naurais pas loccasion de mettre un sujet avant mardi, alors je laisse Berthold chercher encore un peu


----------



## Berthold (25 Mars 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> D'une certaine manière, le film que je propose rend hommage aux chevaux, mais je dois dire que c'est d'une manière assez particulière...


Un peu comme Lastrada ? 


> Prochaine image plus tard dans la soirée si nécessaire...


Eh ben alors oui

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h10 ----------

Un peu au pif, films récent dans la Grèce antique (à moins que non ?); Le choc des titans ?


----------



## Lastrada (25 Mars 2012)

Le choc des titans. Oui. C'est Gemma Aterton sur la première image.


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Mars 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Eh ben alors oui&#8230;
> 
> ...



Absolument ! 




Lastrada a dit:


> Le choc des titans. Oui. C'est Gemma Atterton sur la première image.



Presque !... 
En fait, c'est *Gemma Arterton * !... 

 



Berthold a dit:


> Un peu comme Lastrada ?
> 
> (...)



Non ! 

Dans ce film, l'hommage aux chevaux est nettement moins terre à terre que ça  ! 









Bien joué Berthold, à toi la main ! :king:


​


----------



## Lastrada (25 Mars 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Presque !...
> En fait, c'est *Gemma Arterton * !...


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Mars 2012)

Lastrada a dit:


> Le choc des titans. Oui. C'est Gemma Aterton sur la première image.



Après édition, ça n'est toujours pas ça, mais un très léger progrès a toutefois été réalisé !!!...   






Lastrada a dit:


>









​


----------



## Berthold (26 Mars 2012)

Merci, bien que j'ai l'impression de voler la main à Scalounet.

Voici un indice très important pour cette nouvelle session :






---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h27 ----------

&#8230;et voici l'événement déclencheur. D'ailleurs il se situe dans le générique de début, c'est dire.


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Mars 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Merci, bien que j'ai l'impression de voler la main à Scalounet.
> 
> Voici un indice très important pour cette nouvelle session :
> 
> ...



 Je dois encore me tromper, mais pour l'instant, ça me fait penser à un film que j'avais proposé il y a quelques temps ; *Misery (1990), de Rob Reiner*... :hein:


----------



## Berthold (26 Mars 2012)

Vite fait, bien fait.

Bravo.


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Mars 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Vite fait, bien fait.
> 
> Bravo.



Merci. 

Excellent film à plus d'un titre, de mon point de vue... 


Par contre, là, j'ai un petit problème d'emploi du temps... :rateau: 
Je ne pourrai sans doute pas repasser avant le milieu de l'après-midi, et plutôt même dans le meilleur des cas... 

Si vous voulez enchaîner rapidement, ce qui serait l'idéal à mon avis, la main à qui la veut !


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Mars 2012)

Bon vous l'aurez voulu 

Etant donné le caractère particulier de ce film et, vu les pointures qui traînent ici, je vais pas vous simplifier la tâche :mouais: non mais


----------



## Berthold (26 Mars 2012)

Bon, on est vraiment à Los Angeles ou c'est un piège ? Les voitures au fond m'ont l'air bien petites pour les US&#8230;


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Mars 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Bon, on est vraiment à Los Angeles ou c'est un piège ? Les voitures au fond m'ont l'air bien petites pour les US&#8230;


C'est bien Los Angeles et parce que c'est toi voici un acteur principal du film&#8230; mais de dos faut pas exagérer non plus&#8230; 




J'oubliais&#8230; pour une fois je ne proposerais pas les captures dans un ordre chronologique&#8230;


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Mars 2012)

Certains indices me font penser à *Memento, de Christopher Nolan*.
Mais j'ai d'énormes doutes...


----------



## bompi (27 Mars 2012)

Même si la dernière remarque de DJ pourrait te donner raison


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Mars 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Certains indices me font penser à *Memento, de Christopher Nolan*.
> Mais j'ai d'énormes doutes...


Et tu peux car ce n'est pas ça 



bompi a dit:


> Même si la dernière remarque de DJ pourrait te donner raison


Faut toujours se méfier avec moi 

Allez une pleine d'indices


----------



## Berthold (27 Mars 2012)

C'est quoi ce barbu assis derrière le bureau ? Ça a un côté anachronique.


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Mars 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> C'est quoi ce barbu assis derrière le bureau ? Ça a un côté anachronique.


Tu viens de mettre le doigt sur le côté anachronique de cette session 

Mais j'ai les moyens de vous faire parler


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Mars 2012)

Bon dites pas de proposition  Même notre ami Scalounet en est resté sans voix et ne s'est pas exprimé

Vous faut le titre ou la méthode :mouais:


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Mars 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Bon dites&#8230; pas de proposition&#8230;  Même notre ami Scalounet en est resté sans voix et ne s'est pas exprimé&#8230;
> 
> Vous faut le titre ou la méthode&#8230; :mouais:



Il n'aurait pas un faux air de *Michael Ironside*, le monsieur, sur la dernière image...?


----------



## Lastrada (27 Mars 2012)

Il me rappelle  pour ma part Sean Connery, à l'époque où il devait épouser Arétha Franklin. Ca ne s'est pas fait, parce qu'on l'aurait appelée Arétha Connery.


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Mars 2012)

Mais tout va bien 




A 10 captures j'abrège vos souffrances


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Mars 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Il n'aurait pas un faux air de *Michael Ironside*, le monsieur, sur la dernière image...?





Lastrada a dit:


> Il me rappelle  pour ma part Sean Connery, à l'époque où il devait épouser Arétha Franklin. Ca ne s'est pas fait, parce qu'on l'aurait appelée Arétha Connery.



Sur le petit écran de mon Nokia E5, ça pouvait presque le faire... Mais en revoyant la photo sur mon ordinateur, là, ça passe déjà moins bien, effectivement... :rateau: 




Dos Jones a dit:


> Mais tout va bien
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apparemment, on s'achemine vers un film qui relate un tournage à Los Angeles, de nos jours (ou pas loin), non?...  
Et l'histoire du film dans le film est peut-être située entre les années 1930 et les années 1950, ou quelque chose comme ça?...


----------



## bompi (27 Mars 2012)

Ce ne serait pas Bob de Niro sur la photo, de trois-quart arrière?


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Mars 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Ce ne serait pas Bob de Niro sur la photo, de trois-quart arrière?



 En croisant cette hypothèse avec quelques autres, on pourrait par exemple arriver jusqu'à *What Just Happened (2008)*, de *Barry Levinson*... :hein:
 Mais le problème rencontré avec *Michael* plus haut semble ici se répéter avec Bob ; lui non plus ne se ressemble pas trop, en fait... :rateau:


----------



## Lastrada (28 Mars 2012)

Miller's crossing ?


----------



## Scalounet (28 Mars 2012)

Bonjour tous, 

J&#8217;ai vraiment pas eu le temps de participer, belle cession en tout cas , car en voyant certaines captures, ce film me disait quelque chose sans que je réussisse un mettre un nom dessus.... 

Je pense que Lastrada a raison


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Mars 2012)

Non à toutes vos dernières propositions y compris pour "Miller's crossing" par contre Human-Fly a eu une réflexion intéressante


----------



## bompi (28 Mars 2012)

Miller's Crossing, ce n'était pas envisageable, avec le _pick-up_ du #5698 

Donc ce n'est pas De Niro non plus. Je sèche. Je dirais même : je suis desséché.


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Mars 2012)

C'est un film dans lequel on tourne un film ?

Je dis ça parce que les 2 à droite de la #5707 ont l'air de regarder un moniteur ou un truc du genre.


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Mars 2012)

Je pense qu'au moins un personnage important est acteur, réalisateur ou producteur pour le cinéma ou la télévision...
Et je ne serais pas étonné que l'intrigue repose au moins en partie sur une mise en abyme...
Avec un thème genre "Hollywood miroir aux alouettes", ou "Les Paillettes et l'envers du décor", ou un truc de ce genre?... 
Certains indices et même certaines images m'ont fait penser à "Mulholland Drive", de Lynch, ou parfois aussi à "The End of Violence", de Wenders, mais je ne crois pourtant pas que ce soit l'un des deux... :rateau:

Je me rapproche un peu?... 
Je stagne?... :sleep:
Je régresse?... :rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Mars 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je pense qu'au moins un personnage important est acteur, réalisateur ou producteur pour le cinéma ou la télévision...
> Et je ne serais pas étonné que l'intrigue repose au moins en partie sur une mise en abyme...
> Avec un thème genre "Hollywood miroir aux alouettes", ou "Les Paillettes et l'envers du décor", ou un truc de ce genre?...
> Certains indices et même certaines images m'ont fait penser à "Mulholland Drive", de Lynch, ou parfois aussi à "The End of Violence", de Wenders, mais je ne crois pourtant pas que ce soit l'un des deux... :rateau:
> ...


En fait on se rapproche un peu de la fin de cette session particulière 

Ceci devrait éclairer vos lanternes


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Mars 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> En fait on se rapproche un peu de la fin de cette session particulière
> 
> Ceci devrait éclairer vos lanternes



 Le making of de *The Artist*, qui doit figurer dans les bonus de mon édition combo, mais que je n'ai pas encore regardé?...


----------



## bompi (28 Mars 2012)

Quand on voit James Cromwell comme ceci, et en couleur, on se dit que tu es dans le vrai.


----------



## Scalounet (28 Mars 2012)

ahhh le fourbe, aurait-il osé nous mettre le bonus du film ?? :mouais:

J&#8217;ai le film (que je n&#8217;ai pas encore regardé) mais pas les bonus !


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Mars 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> ahhh le fourbe, aurait-il osé nous mettre le bonus du film ?? :mouais:
> 
> Jai le film (que je nai pas encore regardé) mais pas les bonus !



Sauf erreur ou omission de ma part, je crois que tu as les mêmes bonus dans l'édition DVD simple que dans l'édition combo collector. 
Il te manquera juste le Blu-Ray et le CD de la BO, en fait. 

Je ne suis d'ailleurs toujours pas équipé pour le Blu-Ray... 
Mais l'édition combo "DVD + Blu-Ray + CD" ne revenait pas plus cher que le DVD et le CD achetés séparément.


----------



## Scalounet (28 Mars 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Sauf erreur ou omission de ma part, je crois que tu as les mêmes bonus dans l'édition DVD simple que dans l'édition combo collector.
> Il te manquera juste le Blu-Ray et le CD de la BO, en fait.
> 
> Je ne suis d'ailleurs toujours pas équipé pour le Blu-Ray...
> Mais l'édition combo "DVD + Blu-Ray + CD" ne revenait pas plus cher que le DVD et le CD achetés séparément.





En fait, je nai pas une version normale, mais bon...


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Mars 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Le making of de *The Artist*, qui doit figurer dans les bonus de mon édition combo, mais que je n'ai pas encore regardé?...


  Et si tu les avais regardé tu aurais trouvé encore plus vite 



Scalounet a dit:


> ahhh le fourbe, aurait-il osé nous mettre le bonus du film ?? :mouais:
> 
> Jai le film (que je nai pas encore regardé) mais pas les bonus !


Ça t'apprendra à avoir des versions olé, olé 

Sur ce, fourbe certes, mais fourbe honnête j'ai semé des indices tout le long jusqu'à la dernière image pour "_éclairer votre lanterne_" magique sans parler de ceux qui restaient sans voix 

Honnêtement comment proposer ce film ici sans utiliser ce subterfuge 

Donc voilà Human-Fly remporte haut la main cette session 

Promis juré je le referais pas pour d'autres films :rose:


----------



## Lastrada (28 Mars 2012)

Nous sommes tous d'accord pour dire que Dos Jones, s'en est remis à des expédients, indignes de nous, indignes de ce forum.

Je propose, tout simplement, qu'on l'empale.


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Mars 2012)

Lastrada a dit:


> Nous sommes tous d'accord pour dire que Dos Jones, s'en est remis à des expédients, indignes de nous, indignes de ce forum.
> 
> Je propose, tout simplement, qu'on l'empale.


Dois-je te rappeler qu'étant vert c'est moi qui ai droit de vie et de mort sur les autres membres 

On oublie le pal


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Mars 2012)

Lastrada a dit:


> Il me rappelle  pour ma part Sean Connery, à l'époque où il devait épouser Arétha Franklin. Ca ne s'est pas fait, parce qu'on l'aurait appelée Arétha Connery.


Tout ça pouvait éventuellement évoquer Connery quand il était plus Sean, effectivement... :bebe: 




Lastrada a dit:


> Miller's crossing ?



Mais à Connery, Connery et demi ! 




Dos Jones a dit:


> Et si tu les avais regardé tu aurais trouvé encore plus vite&#8230;
> 
> Ça t'apprendra à avoir des versions olé, olé&#8230;
> 
> ...



Merci. 



Lastrada a dit:


> Nous sommes tous d'accord pour dire que Dos Jones, s'en est remis à des expédients, indignes de nous, indignes de ce forum.
> 
> Je propose, tout simplement, qu'on l'empale.



D'accord pour embrocher le volatile filou !... 
Mais en PAL, en SECAM, ou en NTSC, je te laisse choisir... 
Tu sais, moi et la technique... :bebe:




Sinon, prochaine session dans une heure au mieux, et au pire beaucoup plus tard dans la nuit... :rateau:
Ou si vous préférez, la main à qui la veut. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h00 ----------




Scalounet a dit:


> En fait, je n&#8217;ai pas une version normale, mais bon...



Quoi???... 
Comment???... :hein:
Qu'ouis-je???... :modo:
Si tu tiens vraiment à te faire embrocher aussi, ça peut s'arranger. 




Dorénavant, tout filou sévissant dans ce thread verra son sort confié aux bons soins de ces messieurs : 







​


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Mars 2012)

Le fourbe ne résiste pas à vous montrer ceci : 

Version Making off :




Version du film :




  




Human-Fly a dit:


> Dorénavant, tout filou sévissant dans ce thread verra son sort confié aux bons soins de ces messieurs :



Déjà c'est pas Easy Rider&#8230;

Trop récent pour Mad Max&#8230;

J'attends la suite


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Mars 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Le fourbe ne résiste pas à vous montrer ceci :
> 
> Version Making off :
> 
> ...



Intéressant ! 

Voilà qui me donne envie de les voir, ces bonus ! 


Les plus perspicaces d'entre vous ne tarderont pas à deviner qu'il existe -au moins- un point commun entre l'actuelle session et la précédente... 



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h27 ----------




Dos Jones a dit:


> Déjà c'est pas Easy Rider&#8230;
> 
> Trop récent pour Mad Max&#8230;
> 
> J'attends la suite



Pour l'instant, pas d'erreur. 

Point de monde post-apocalyptique dans ce que je vous propose... 
Et il ne s'agit pas non plus, à proprement parler, d'un road movie... 











​


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Mars 2012)

Des indices?... 
 En veux-tu?... En voilà !... 







​


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Mars 2012)

Bon, là, je vais devoir m'absenter pour quelques heures... 
 En attendant, je vous laisse de quoi vous occuper un peu. 


















 



 Gros indice : 

 Finalement, il y a tout de même bien quelques points communs entre cette session et la précédente... 
 Saurez-vous les trouver?...


----------



## Scalounet (29 Mars 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Quoi???...
> Comment???... :hein:
> Qu'ouis-je???... :modo:
> Si tu tiens vraiment à te faire embrocher aussi, ça peut s'arranger.



Tes peut-être un sauvage, mais je te rappelle que tes tout seul !!  

Va venir avec ma bande pour te régler ton compte tu vas voir !! :mouais: 




Le bon gif de merde


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Mars 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> Tes peut-être un sauvage, mais je te rappelle que tes tout seul !!
> 
> Va venir avec ma bande pour te régler ton compte tu vas voir !! :mouais:
> 
> ...



En attendant, rien de tout ça ne vous rapproche des thématiques du film que je propose, et encore moins de son titre... 
Viens plutôt avec une bande de cinéphiles curieux sachant exploiter des indices !... 












Moi, je ne pense plus repasser avant la fin de l'après-midi... 
Mais posez des questions, proposez des titres de film... Je répondrai dès que possible. 

@+ !


----------



## Scalounet (29 Mars 2012)

Roôoooo ! c&#8217;était un indice que je donnais ! (rapport a la tite dame en haut) 

C&#8217;est tout ce que j'ai trouvé pour ma défense, malgré le fait que je roule en Saab !


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Mars 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> Roôoooo ! cétait un indice que je donnais ! (rapport a la tite dame en haut)
> 
> Cest tout ce que j'ai trouvé pour ma défense, malgré le fait que je roule en Saab !




Ah oui, là, c'est moi qui n'ai pas tilté... :rateau:










Bon, cette fois-ci, j'y vais vraiment. 

Scalounet ayant tout compris, je m'en remets à lui pour vous donner de nouveaux indices, si besoin est, ou même pour terminer cette session sans moi et pour passer à autre chose si vous voulez.  

@+ !


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Mars 2012)

The Lincoln Lawyer


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Mars 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> The Lincoln Lawyer




*Absolument* ! ​ 






​ 



Film policier qui raconte l'histoire d'un avocat "sans bureau fixe" qui utilise sa voiture comme un local professionnel. Il y étudie ses dossiers, y téléphone, et y reçoit parfois ses clients. Une Lincoln, donc, comme l'indique le titre du film...  
Très bon scénario, et très bonne réalisation, de mon point de vue.

Si la session avait duré plus longtemps, jaurais parlé des quelques points  communs entre ce film et *The Artist* :

- films sortis en 2011
- action et tournage entièrement situés dans le comté de Los Angeles
- dans chacun des deux films, le héros se déplace en limousine avec chauffeur




Avec de la chance, tu ne te feras peut-être pas embrocher, finalement ! 

Bien joué, à toi la main ! :king:


----------



## Lastrada (29 Mars 2012)

M. Cadbury, tu peux pas les faire plus petites tes captures ?


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Mars 2012)

J'ai rien en vu pour vous piéger donc si Scalounet à un truc olé olé à proposer je l'attends d'un pied ferme


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Mars 2012)

Lastrada a dit:


> M. Cadbury, tu peux pas les faire plus petites tes captures ?



Effectivement, je peux poster des images plus petites. Et, éventuellement, ajouter un lien vers une version en grande taille, un peu comme je le fais dans Portfolio.
Mais en principe, un genre de "hack" réduit automatiquement l'affichage des grandes images. Et la taille maximale est accessible en un simple clic sur la barre horizontale en haut de l'image.
Donc, OK sur le principe, évidemment, mais ceci dit je ne vois pas non plus trop le problème, en fait.


----------



## Berthold (29 Mars 2012)

Ben c'est juste que c'est un peu longuet à charger. De même, si, quand ça n'est pas nécessaire, on pouvait éviter de citer les images, ça serait sympa pour les petites connexions&#8230;


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Mars 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Ben c'est juste que c'est un peu longuet à charger. De même, si, quand ça n'est pas nécessaire, on pouvait éviter de citer les images, ça serait sympa pour les *petites connexions*&#8230;


Salauds de pauvres&#8230;


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Mars 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Ben c'est juste que c'est un peu longuet à charger. De même, si, quand ça n'est pas nécessaire, on pouvait éviter de citer les images, ça serait sympa pour les petites connexions



OK. Message reçu.


----------



## Lastrada (29 Mars 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Salauds de pauvres&#8230;



Tout à fait. Toutefois, certains winners (à certaines heures) utilisent aussi des iPads. Et la qualité de la connexion n'est pas partout la même.


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Mars 2012)

Lastrada a dit:


> Tout à fait. Toutefois, certains winners (à certaines heures) utilisent aussi des iPads. Et la qualité de la connexion n'est pas partout la même.




Je n'utilise pas d'iPad, mais s'agissant de la qualité de la connexion de réseaux sans fil, je confirme quand même qu'elle n'est pas la même partout.
Je m'en rends compte quand je poste depuis mon Nokia E5 connecté en Edge avec un mauvais signal, et que la 3G n'est qu'un doux rêve... :rateau:
Ce qui est justement le cas en ce moment... 

Bref, vous m'avez convaincu.


----------



## Scalounet (29 Mars 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> J'ai rien en vu pour vous piéger donc si Scalounet à un truc olé olé à proposer je l'attends d'un pied ferme&#8230;



Merci DJ  

Si vous me le permettez, je prend la main et vous propose un film pas très olé olé, que j&#8217;aime beaucoup. 

C&#8217;est un film très dur ! 


Voici deux des acteurs principaux, d&#8217;autres sont bien plus connus, mais je ne vais pas vous mâcher le travail aussi facilement cette fois ci (a moins que... cette photo vous parle et que...


​http://img846.imageshack.us/i/vlcsnap2012032923h31m15.jpg/

.... Si vous avez déjà vu un de ces acteurs, le film vous sautera aux yeux AUTOMATIQUEMENT car c&#8217;est un film qu&#8217;on ne peut pas oublier !


----------



## Lastrada (30 Mars 2012)

Film français ? Anglais ? Sur la guerre de Bosnie ? Récent ?


----------



## Scalounet (30 Mars 2012)

Bonne remarque  

Le film est Anglais et relate en effet la guerre en Bosnie mais il n&#8217;est pas récent. (j&#8217;ai tout dit je pense, je savais que je n&#8217;aurais pas du mettre tout de suite ce type de photo) 







​
Aller, c&#8217;est a vous, c&#8217;est facile maintenant ! 


edit: Et pour finir car ça va aller très vite, je ne savais pas que ce film était en fait, un téléfilm, je l&#8217;avais en VHS et j&#8217;avais tellement aimé ce film que j&#8217;avais non sans mal, réussi a le trouver en DVD a la FN.. ! 

Les critiques lui ont donné aussitôt la stature d&#8217;une &#339;uvre exceptionnelle.

Deux acteurs très connus sont dans ce film

voila j&#8217;ai tout dit, puisque vous allez maintenant me donner rapidement la réponse, mais je vous conseille vivement de voir ce film (ou téléfilm) car effectivement c&#8217;est magistral !

et pour clôturer le tout, voici les photos que normalement j&#8217;aurais du mettre a la fin avec les acteurs principaux ! 








​
Je laisse la main !


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Mars 2012)

*Peacekeepers*?


----------



## Scalounet (30 Mars 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *Peacekeepers*?



Effectivement  Film plus connu sous le nom de Warriors l&#8217;impossible mission  

A voir absolument 





A toi


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Mars 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> Effectivement  Film plus connu sous le nom de Warriors limpossible mission
> 
> A voir absolument
> 
> ...


Merci. 




Un film connu des amateurs du genre, mais pas du grand public... 
Et comme on n'y trouve pas d'acteurs connus (de moi en tous cas)...
Entrons directement dans le vif du sujet !... 





*( Plus grande taille ici.  )*​



Il n'y aura sans doute pas d'autres grandes images à suivre... 
Les prochaines images seront donc vraisemblablement en taille moyenne. 

Comme il n'y a pas de stars à l'affiche, posez-moi toutes les questions que vous voulez au sujet de ce film ; je ne serai pas avare d'indices...


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Mars 2012)

Hop ! 







​


----------



## Scalounet (30 Mars 2012)

Jai déjà vu cette fille kekpart, mais ou.... 

Cest un film dépouvante ça non ?


----------



## Lastrada (30 Mars 2012)

Déjà tu l'as vu dans les années 80.


----------



## tatouille (30 Mars 2012)

hop  (private answer to Human-Fly)


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Mars 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> Jai déjà vu cette fille kekpart, mais ou....
> 
> Cest un film dépouvante ça non ?



 Possible, surtout si c'est dans ce film, justement. 

 La fille en rose, à droite de l'image, a joué dans cinq productions en tout. Trois longs métrages, dont celui-ci. Une série télé. Et un court métrage. 
 Et c'est tout. 

 Quant à la fille en blanc, à gauche de l'image, elle n'a été actrice qu'une seule fois, et c'était justement dans le film que je vous propose.
 Donc, pour elle, pas la peine de chercher si vous ne l'auriez pas vue ailleurs, à moins de la compter parmi vos proches...  


 Et c'est bien un film d'épouvante. 
 D'ailleurs très intéressant, et que j'ai découvert en DVD aujourd'hui même. 
 Comment ça, on s'en fout?... 




Lastrada a dit:


> Déjà tu l'as vu dans les années 80.



 Le film que je vous propose est de 1987. Quoiqu'avec un copyright de 1986... :rateau: 




tatouille a dit:


> hop  (private answer to Human-Fly)



 


Intervention assez iconique, certes... :style:   

Mais quand même... Quel rat, tatouille !!!... 








​


----------



## tatouille (30 Mars 2012)

excellent


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Mars 2012)

tatouille a dit:


> excellent








Tiens, allez, tu mérites bien une nouvelle image : 







​


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Mars 2012)

Bonne fin de nuit les petits !...


----------



## tatouille (31 Mars 2012)

je boude voila


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Mars 2012)

tatouille a dit:


> je boude voila




 Une petite confiserie pour te remonter le moral?... 









​


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Mars 2012)

Une image riche en indices... 




 



 Le scénario du film repose sur un procédé narratif très spécifique dont il fut récemment question dans "C'est quoi ce film?"... 

 Je repasse dans l'après-midi.


----------



## Lio70 (31 Mars 2012)

Ce n'est pas un film de Dario Argento ?


----------



## Scalounet (31 Mars 2012)

Non, le réalisateur est Espagnol !   


Aller, bon Week-end a toutes et tous !


----------



## Pamoi (31 Mars 2012)

Si tous ceux qui ont reconnu le film donnent des indices, va falloir faire des équipes (et changer les règles).
Moi ça m'angoisse tout ça.


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Mars 2012)

Scalounet et Pamoi ont identifié le film... 

Réalisateur espagnol.
Film répertorié sur imdb en tant que film espagnol.
Certains acteurs et membres de l'équipe ont des noms hispaniques, d'autres pas.
Le seul lieu identifié de l'action du film est Los Angeles.
Le film a été tourné en Anglais.
Les plateaux de tournage ont été répartis entre Barcelone, Los Angeles, Madrid, et New York.

Le scénario repose sur le princcipe de la mise en abyme...


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Mars 2012)

Dans une salle de cinéma, des spectateurs regardent un film de monstres... Avec des dinosaures en Noir et Blanc peut-être nés du travail de l'immense *Willis O'Brien* ou échappés d'une des premières réalisations de son glorieux élève *Ray Harryhausen*...  Bref... 
Les spectateurs regardent donc leur film de monstres, alors que parmi eux se cache un tueur psychopathe qui les égorge un à un... Le tueur est un infirmier que sa mère prend pour un grand chirurgien, et sa seule obsession semble être l'assassinat des gens pour leur voler post-mortem leurs globes oculaires, afin d'enrichir sa collection personnelle... Peut-être parce que lui-même est justement en train de progressivement perdre la vue... 
Mais l'histoire du tueur au scalpel se retrouve elle-même dans un film, regardé dans une autre salle de cinéma par deux jeunes filles... L'une d'elle apprécie le spectacle, dont elle ne perd pas une miette en se gavant de pop corn... Son amie, elle est terrifiée... Un peu comme si elle était elle-même en grand danger, au même titre que les personnages du film susceptibles de se faire égorger par le tueur au scalpel du film qu'elles regardent... 

 Difficile d'en dire davantage à moins de carrément donner le titre du film... :rateau:
Ce qui a d'ailleurs été fait dans un post précédent... 




Sachez donc écouter ces nombreux indices...







Et ouvrez grands vos yeux !... 







​


----------



## bompi (1 Avril 2012)

Ça me rappelle mon opération, il y a quelques années. :rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Avril 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Ça me rappelle mon opération, il y a quelques années. :rateau:



Non, ce n'est pas du tout ce titre !... 

J'espère que ton opération s'est bien passée, et qu'elle a été réalisée par un praticien plus qualifié et mieux intentionné que le tueur au scalpel du film ! 







​ 

L'acteur qui interprête le rôle du tueur au scalpel a joué dans un célèbre film de *Roland Emmerich*. 
L'actrice qui joue le rôle de sa mère a joué dans un célèbre film de *Tobe Hooper*.
Le réalisateur du film que je vous propose a dirigé *Olivier Martinez* dans un autre film.


​


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Avril 2012)

Une jeune fille qui commence à penser que son amie avait peut-être de bonnes raisons d'avoir peur... 







Une jeune femme qui était au mauvais endroit au mauvais moment... 







Un infirmier qui perd progressivement la vue, et qui collectionne les globes oculaires des victimes qu'il égorge au scalpel... 
​


En relisant tous les posts de cette session, normalement, vous devriez disposer d'assez d'indices pour conclure. 

Film que je vous recommande si vous aimez les films d'horreur, les thrillers atypiques, ou plus généralement les films bizarres... Le scénario vaut vraiment le détour, et la réalisation aussi. 

Je repasse dans l'après-midi... 

Proposez des titres, posez des questions...
Si besoin est, je vous donnerai encore d'autres indices !...


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Avril 2012)

Le réalisateur du film que je vous propose a déjà dirigé *Romane Bohringer*...


----------



## Lio70 (1 Avril 2012)

Anguish

J'ai vraiment du chercher sur le net car je ne connaissais pas du tout.

--
Et une soudaine tempete de neige ici a Cracovie, donc je reste a al maison, seul. Atmosphere idéale pour regarder le DVD de...


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Avril 2012)

Lio70 a dit:


> Anguish
> 
> J'ai vraiment du chercher sur le net car je ne connaissais pas du tout.
> 
> ...



Bien joué ! 
C'était en effet *Anguish, de Bigas Luna*.​ 






​ 
Concernant le film que tu proposes, je serais tenté de penser à *Videodrome, de David Cronenberg*...


----------



## Lio70 (2 Avril 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Concernant le film que tu proposes, je serais tenté de penser à *Videodrome, de David Cronenberg*...


Ce n'est pas Videodrome, mais il date de la meme époque (a 1 an près) et est aussi un film américain.


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Avril 2012)

Lio70 a dit:


> Ce n'est pas Videodrome, mais il date de la meme époque (a 1 an près) et est aussi un film américain.



Alors peut-être *The Thing, de Jean Charpentier*?...


----------



## Lio70 (2 Avril 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Alors peut-être *The Thing, de Jean Charpentier*?...


Ouais, tu es rapide.


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Avril 2012)

Lio70 a dit:


> Ouais, tu es rapide.



Pas encore assez à mon goût... :rateau: 
C'est un film que j'aime beaucoup... Je crois même l'avoir déjà proposé ici... Et j'ai en tous cas proposé *le film d'origine*, dont celui-ci est le remake.  

Merci. 

Je repasse plus tard pour vous proposer quelque chose... 



Voici pour vous ! 





​


----------



## Berthold (2 Avril 2012)

Nosferatu ?


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Avril 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Nosferatu ?



Non. 










Sauf erreur de ma part, je crois ne jamais vous avoir proposé ce film... 
Mais je suis certain de vous avoir déjà proposé sa séquelle, par contre.  Sa trop rare et injustement décriée séquelle, selon moi... 
Mais cette fois-ci, je vous propose le film d'origine, qui lui est plus connu. Peut-être pas non plus du grand public, mais des cinéphiles amateurs du genre... 


Je repasse dans l'après-midi.


----------



## Romuald (2 Avril 2012)

Ca ne me dit rien. (à la première image j'ai pensé au septième sceau, puis avec la deuxième ???? )

Mais en tout état de cause mieux vaudrait parler de suite que de séquelle, laquelle, en bon français, est 'une lésion persistante après une blessure ou une conséquence négative d'une maladie'. Ce qui, pour un film que tu dis réussi, est pour le moins inapproprié.

Quand on vous dit que les anglais sont au mieux des faux amis !


----------



## Scalounet (2 Avril 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


>



Ohhhh, un ibmoz !! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h54 ----------




Human-Fly a dit:


> Pas encore assez à mon goût... :rateau:
> C'est un film que j'aime beaucoup... Je crois même l'avoir déjà proposé ici... Et j'ai en tous cas proposé *le film d'origine*, dont celui-ci est le remake.



Il est sorti dernièrement The Thing, ce nouveau film sert de prélude au film réalisé par John Carpenter.


----------



## Lio70 (2 Avril 2012)

*WHITE ZOMBIE* !

Un de mes films preferes, de l'ancienne generation de films d'epouvante.

C'est donc de nouveau a moi de proposer un film et Human-Fly va encore trouver tout de suite 
C'est un film français. Et apres celui-la, il faudrait varier un peu les genres...


----------



## Scalounet (2 Avril 2012)

Lio70 a dit:


> *WHITE ZOMBIE* !
> 
> Un de mes films preferes, de l'ancienne generation de films d'epouvante.
> 
> ...



Il me semble que tu te trompes quelque peu dans le titre !  

Un vaudou t&#8217;aurais jeté un sortilège ?


----------



## bompi (2 Avril 2012)

Ça me fait penser à la Main du diable, de Maurice Tourneur, avec Pierre Fresnay.


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Avril 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Ca ne me dit rien. (à la première image j'ai pensé au septième sceau, puis avec la deuxième ???? )
> 
> Mais en tout état de cause mieux vaudrait parler de suite que de séquelle, laquelle, en bon français, est 'une lésion persistante après une blessure ou une conséquence négative d'une maladie'. Ce qui, pour un film que tu dis réussi, est pour le moins inapproprié.
> 
> Quand on vous dit que les anglais sont au mieux des faux amis !



 En fait, j'espérais qu'après ma première image postée, quelqu'un penserait au *Septième Sceau*, effectivement... 
 Ce qui m'aurait donné le plaisir de dire que ça n'était pas ça du tout !... 

 Par ailleurs, j'aime beaucoup les Anglais et les Britanniques en général. 
 Mais ça n'est pas ce qui me fait largement préférer "séquelle" à "suite". L'avantage de "séquelle", c'est qu'on peut alors parler également de "préquelle".  Alors que "suite" est trop vague à mon goût, ou alors oriente systématiquement vers le sens de "séquelle"... 

 Bref...  




Scalounet a dit:


> Ohhhh, un ibmoz !!
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h54 ----------
> 
> ...



Je l'ai malheureusement pas encore vue...  Je parle de la préquelle au film de Jean Charpentier !...  




Lio70 a dit:


> *WHITE ZOMBIE* !
> 
> Un de mes films preferes, de l'ancienne generation de films d'epouvante.
> 
> ...



C'était effectivement *White Zombie (1932), de Victor Halperin*. L'auteur ayant ensuite récidivé avec *Revolt of the Zombies (1936)*, bien meilleur que sa réputation pourrait le laisser croire, selon moi.  Et que je vous avais proposé ici... 
Le premier des deux, celui de 1932, donc, est considéré comme le premier film de zombie jamais réalisé.  




Scalounet a dit:


> Il me semble que tu te trompes quelque peu dans le titre !
> 
> Un vaudou taurais jeté un sortilège ?



Et pourtant, c'est bien ça !  

 




bompi a dit:


> Ça me fait penser à la Main du diable, de Maurice Tourneur, avec Pierre Fresnay.



Je n'ai pas de meilleure proposition pour l'instant.


----------



## Scalounet (2 Avril 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merdum, je pensais a Vaudou de J. Tourneur


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Avril 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> Merdum, je pensais a Vaudou de J. Tourneur



Non non, c'était bien ça. 
D'ailleurs, Lio70 m'a vraiment impressionné. J'avais préparé plein d'images, et je me préparais aussi à donner plein d'indices... Je pensais que la session durerait beaucoup plus longtemps... 




[Edit]

Je me suis planté... :rateau: 
Je n'ai pas revu le film très récemment en DVD, et du coup je n'ai pas pensé à vérifier suffisamment la source de mes images sur le Net... :rateau: Première fois que ça m'arrive, je crois...  

L'image de *ce post* est bien extraite de *White Zombie*. 
Mais l'image de *ce post*, par contre, s'est glissée dans ma sélection du fait d'une erreur de ma part. Elle est issue de *I Walked with a Zombie, de Jacques Tourneur*. 
J'ai peut-être reproduit une erreur de sélection d'images déjà présente sur le site où je suis allé piocher, je ne sais pas... :rateau:
Je serai plus vigilant à l'avenir. 

Bref, Lio70 mérite sa victoire, mais Scalounet avait raison aussi.  

[/Edit]


----------



## Lio70 (2 Avril 2012)

C'est effectivement LA MAIN DU DIABLE de MAurice Tourneur, dont le frère Jacques vient d'etre mentionne par Human-Fly.


Pour ce qui est de WHITE ZOMBIE, j'ai reconnu la première image tout de suite. Je comprends que d'autres aient pense au SEPTIEME SCEAU a cause de la blancheur du visage, du front apparent et de la bure, mais l'acteur qui joue la mort dans ce dernier a un tout autre visage.

Quant a moi, j'avais deja prépare deux images de plus pour THE THING mais Human-Fly a été rapide. Et deux autres pour la MAIN DU DIABLE aussi mais ce ne fut pas nécessaire.


----------



## bompi (2 Avril 2012)

Je dirais plutôt que Maurice, c'est le paternel de Jacques 

Je n'ai rien sous le coude donc je vous laisse prendre la main si vous le souhaitez, vu que je ne posterai rien avant ce soir.


----------



## Scalounet (2 Avril 2012)

Aller, si vous êtes d'accord, je vous en propose un  








​
Amusez-vous bien messieurs !


----------



## Scalounet (2 Avril 2012)

Bon, ça se bouscule pas au portillon, vous faites la gueule ? 

Alors, je vous mets 2 autres photos 








​
Film tiré de la vie dune personne qui, longtemps après, a toujours fait parler delle !


----------



## Pamoi (2 Avril 2012)

Jamais vu 

Un film sur la vie de Jeanne d'Arc ?


----------



## bompi (2 Avril 2012)

Ça paraît bigrement britannique.


----------



## Scalounet (2 Avril 2012)

Ni Jeanne, ni Britannique 

Cela se déroule en France dans les années 1800 ! 

Film très controversé 







Indices​

​


----------



## bompi (2 Avril 2012)

Ça a l'air décadent à souhait !


----------



## Scalounet (2 Avril 2012)

Lépoque était décadente, on testait, on auscultait, la science, le sexe etc... 

dernier indice avant demain après midi 




​


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Avril 2012)

Peut-être une histoire située vers la fin de la vie du Marquis de Sade... 
*Celui-ci* pourrait éventuellement correspondre... :hein:

 Vraiment sans aucune conviction...


----------



## Scalounet (3 Avril 2012)

J&#8217;ai dis que l&#8217;époque était décadente, bompi a dit que ce film avait l&#8217;air décadent a souhait, mais je ne confirme pas que ce film est décadent 

Si je vous dis que ce film possède une corrélation avec Elephant Man, ça vous parle ? 

Un des acteurs principaux du film (parmi d&#8217;autres)​

​

et.... 



​
Rdv dans l'âpres midi !


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Avril 2012)

Peut-être un film au sujet des ces "indigènes" ramenés d'Afrique, et montrés dans les cirques ou les foires comme des animaux exotiques... Ou vendus en tant qu'esclaves.
 Tout ça me dit bien quelque chose, mais pas moyen de mettre un titre de film dessus... :rateau:


----------



## Pamoi (3 Avril 2012)

un film avec Jean-Christophe Bouvet, donc.


----------



## Lastrada (3 Avril 2012)

La cité de la peur !!


----------



## bompi (3 Avril 2012)

Un film sur une jeune femme d'origine australe, tendance stéatopyge ?


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Avril 2012)

La vénus noire&#8230;


----------



## Berthold (3 Avril 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Un film sur une jeune femme d'origine australe, tendance stéatopyge ?



Wohw. Grâce à Brassens, je connaissais callipyge, grâce à Bompi, j'apprends stéatopyge.

MacG, quelle culture !


----------



## Scalounet (3 Avril 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Un film sur une jeune femme d'origine australe, tendance stéatopyge ?







Dos Jones a dit:


> La vénus noire





Bravo messieurs ! 

A vous


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Avril 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> Bravo messieurs !
> 
> A vous


Bompi avait déjà la main avant moi donc à lui l'honneur


----------



## Lastrada (3 Avril 2012)

Bon.... d'accord.....


----------



## bompi (3 Avril 2012)

Vas-y DJ, mets-leur la pâtée !


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Avril 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Vas-y DJ, mets-leur la pâtée !


Bon ben y vont déguster alors&#8230;


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Avril 2012)

Je vais sans doute dire une bêtise... 
Une voiture américaine qui semble avoir connu des jours meilleurs, dans un environnement urbain qui semble dans le même cas, et qui pourrait évoquer New York...

*Escape from New York, de Jean Charpentier*?...


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Avril 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je vais sans doute dire une bêtise...
> Une voiture américaine qui semble avoir connu des jours meilleurs, dans un environnement urbain qui semble dans le même cas, et qui pourrait évoquer New York...
> 
> *Escape from New York, de Jean Charpentier*?...


Eh non Et même loin du contexte de ce film

PS : Entre temps j'avions ajouté une image 

_Joli bouteille, sacré bouteille_


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Avril 2012)

La bouteille ne paie pas de mine non plus...
Pas de monde post-apocalyptique?...
Si l'action est bien située aux USA, j'ai quand même l'impression qu'il s'agit d'un quartier sinistré, voire d'une ville fantôme, comme il en existe encore aujourd'hui...

J'ai faux sur toute la ligne?...


----------



## Berthold (4 Avril 2012)

Je ne saurais dire pourquoi, les couleurs sans doute, j'ai envie de dire que c'est un film qui date. Non seulement l'action, mais le film lui-même. Ceci dit, sur deux captures&#8230;


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Avril 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> La bouteille ne paie pas de mine non plus...
> Pas de monde post-apocalyptique?...
> Si l'action est bien située aux USA, j'ai quand même l'impression qu'il s'agit d'un quartier sinistré, voire d'une ville fantôme, comme il en existe encore aujourd'hui...
> 
> J'ai faux sur toute la ligne?...


Pas tout à fait cela se passe à New York pour tout dire&#8230; 



Berthold a dit:


> Je ne saurais dire pourquoi, les couleurs sans doute, j'ai envie de dire que c'est un film qui date. Non seulement l'action, mais le film lui-même. Ceci dit, sur deux captures&#8230;


Film de 1987 si ça peut aider&#8230; 




Non seulement le quartier est moche mais en plus il pleut&#8230; :hein:


----------



## Berthold (4 Avril 2012)

Un chat noir&#8230; une histoire de sorcellerie moderne ?


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Avril 2012)

*Angel Heart, d'Alan Parker*?


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Avril 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *Angel Heart, d'Alan Parker*?



Se passe à la Nouvelle Orléans me semble t-il


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Avril 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Un chat noir&#8230; une histoire de sorcellerie moderne ?


Pas tout à fait&#8230; 



Human-Fly a dit:


> *Angel Heart, d'Alan Parker*?


Du tout&#8230; 



Toum'aï a dit:


> Se passe à la Nouvelle Orléans me semble t-il


Alors qu'ici c'est New York&#8230;




Celle-ci devrait aider pas mal&#8230;


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Avril 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Se passe à la Nouvelle Orléans me semble t-il



*Le scénario* situe l'action entre New York et la Nouvelle Orléans. 
*Les nombreux plateaux de tournages* sont répartis entre plusieurs endroits, dont principalement New York et la Nouvelle Orléans.

Pour tout ce qui concerne le cinéma, on trouve pratiquement tout, sur imdb.com ! 


Mais ceci dit, ça ne m'a pas du tout empêché de me planter en beauté !


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Avril 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *Le scénario* situe l'action entre New York et la Nouvelle Orléans.
> *Les nombreux plateaux de tournages* sont répartis entre plusieurs endroits, dont principalement New York et la Nouvelle Orléans.
> 
> Pour tout ce qui concerne le cinéma, on trouve pratiquement tout, sur imdb.com !


Bon ok 

Là c'est sensé se dérouler à New-York mais j'ai pas les secrets de tournage ni dans quels studios ça a été tourné


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Avril 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Bon ok
> 
> Là c'est sensé se dérouler à New-York mais j'ai pas les secrets de tournage ni dans quels studios ça a été tourné
> 
> (...)



Il te suffit d'aller sur la page de ton film sur imdb.com, et d'utiliser ensuite le lien "filming locations", qui existe pour presque tous les titres répertoriés. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h42 ----------

Sinon, pas mal de trucs me font penser à *Little Shop of Horrors, de Frank Oz*...


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Avril 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Sinon, pas mal de trucs me font penser à *Little Shop of Horrors, de Frank Oz*...


Bingo&#8230;  

Pas eu le temps de le voir complètement encore mais j'essaye dès que possible&#8230; 

Pourtant je suis pas trop comédie musicale&#8230; :rateau:

A toi la main&#8230;


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Avril 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Bingo&#8230;
> 
> Pas eu le temps de le voir complètement encore mais j'essaye dès que possible&#8230;
> 
> ...



 Merci. 

 Autant le dire tout de suite ; je vais avoir très peu de temps disponible pour venir ici durant les prochaines 30 heures... :rateau: 
 Mais j'essaierai tout de même de passer de temps en temps... 




Hop ! 







​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h35 ----------

Une actrice connue, et une star (masculine) en tête d'affiche. 
Réalisateur connu. 
Film assez peu connu. Mais j'aime bien. 










Prochaine image pas avant ce soir à partir de 19 h dans le meilleur des cas.


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Avril 2012)

Le frère -renégat- du héros... 






Le bandit manchot accuse son frère de la perte de son bras, et entend bien se venger...

​


----------



## Berthold (4 Avril 2012)

Ça me dit vaguement quelque chose, mais bon, qu'est-ce qui ressemble plus à un western hollywoodien qu'un western hollywoodien ?


----------



## Lastrada (4 Avril 2012)

Un western Hollywoodien.


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Avril 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Ça me dit vaguement quelque chose, mais bon, qu'est-ce qui ressemble plus à un western hollywoodien qu'un western hollywoodien ?






Lastrada a dit:


> Un western Hollywoodien.






Bravo messieurs ! 
Il s'agit bien d'un western Hollywoodien ! 


Le réalisateur est d'ailleurs mort à Hollywood, justement.
Mais il était né en Autriche-Hongrie.
Il a commencé sa carrière en Hongrie, et a ensuite travaillé dans plusieurs pays d'Europe, avant de s'établir à Hollywood.

En tant que réalisateur, on lui doit 30 films, dont un célèbre film noir dont un remake fut ensuite réalisé.
On lui doit aussi un célèbre film de science-fiction que je vous avais proposé ici...  




L'actrice principale :





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h31 ----------




Dos Jones a dit:


> Salauds de pauvres&#8230;





Lastrada a dit:


> Tout à fait.
> 
> (...)



 Je n'avais pas relevé, mais il est exact que les pauvres sont des salauds. 
 D'ailleurs, parfois, je me demande si le mieux ne serait pas qu'on leur fille carrément du fric pour les enrichir... 
 Comme ça, au moins, ils nous foutraient enfin la paix ! 




Le héros du film que je vous propose n'est pas pauvre, lui... 
 C'est un riche propriétaire terrien qui revient chez lui, au Texas,  après avoir servi dans l'armée confédérée, pendant la guerre de Sécession... 

 D'ailleurs, le voici justement...  








​



Bon, d'accord, il n'est pas vraiment de face, mais je ne vais tout de même pas non plus trop vous mâcher le travail...


----------



## Berthold (5 Avril 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Le réalisateur est d'ailleurs mort à Hollywood, justement.
> Mais il était né en Autriche-Hongrie.
> Il a commencé sa carrière en Hongrie, et a ensuite travaillé dans plusieurs pays d'Europe, avant de s'établir à Hollywood.



 Michael Curtiz ? :rose:


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Avril 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Michael Curtiz ? :rose:



Non, mais c'était très bien vu. 

*Michael Curtiz* est né à Budapest. 
Le réalisateur du film que je vous propose, lui, est né à Cracovie. 

Tu n'étais pas loin du tout. 
D'autant qu'ils étaient l'un et l'autre de la même génération... 












L'homme avec son chapeau sur le genou, c'est le héros. 
​



L'acteur qui l'interprète était connu dans le monde entier pour sa carrière d'acteur. Il était aussi célèbre aux USA pour son attachement au deuxième amendement...


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Avril 2012)

*En plus grand.  *





​Il y avait un énorme indice, dans mon post précédent...


----------



## Romuald (5 Avril 2012)

Sans doute trouvé grâce aux indices, mais pas vu. Pourtant les westerns des années 50, j'aime bien.
Je n'ai rien sous la main donc je laisse courir pour le moment. Nous avons au moins trois spécialistes ici, qu'ils se fassent un peu violence pour trouver


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Avril 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Sans doute trouvé grâce aux indices, mais pas vu. Pourtant les westerns des années 50, j'aime bien.
> Je n'ai rien sous la main donc je laisse courir pour le moment. Nous  avons au moins trois spécialistes ici, qu'ils se fassent un peu violence  pour trouver




Ton post me prouve que tu as effectivement trouvé... 
Ton post pourra éventuellement fournir des indices aux trois cinéphiles qui, n'en doutons pas, se montreront sans nul doute aussi violemment perspicaces que toi ! 

D'ailleurs, d'après ce que je crois deviner de tes goûts, je pense que le réalisateur de ce film pourrait fort bien avoir réalisé au moins quelques films susceptibles de t'intéresser. 









( En plus grand.  )

​


----------



## Berthold (5 Avril 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Il était aussi célèbre aux USA pour son attachement au deuxième amendement...



Aurait-il reçu la visite d'un certain Mickael Moore dans les années 2000 ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h51 ----------




Human-Fly a dit:


> Le réalisateur du film que je vous propose, lui, est né à Cracovie.


Rudolph Maté ? Mais je n'arrive pas à trouver un film qui colle avec l'indice précédent.

Ciel, je nage.


  :rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Avril 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Aurait-il reçu la visite d'un certain Mickael Moore dans les années 2000 ?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h51 ----------
> 
> ...



Tu nages à moins d'une brasse de la bonne réponse... 
Tes suppositions sont justes.


----------



## Pamoi (5 Avril 2012)

le héros vu de 3/4 de dos dans le post  #5826 me fait furieusement penser à Charlton Heston ! 
(grand défenseur du 2è amendement)


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Avril 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Aurait-il reçu la visite d'un certain Mickael Moore dans les années 2000 ?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h51 ----------
> 
> ...



En toute rigueur, ce ne fut pas Mickael Moore mais *Michael Moore* qui lui rendit visite. 
Le reste est parfait.  




Pamoi a dit:


> le héros vu de 3/4 de dos dans le post  #5826 me fait furieusement penser à Charlton Heston !
> (grand défenseur du 2è amendement)


 
Absolument. 
Comme tout le monde ici doit le savoir, *Charlton Heston* fut président de la *NRA* (de 1998 à 2003).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h13 ----------




Maintenant, vous avez intérêt à être au moins trois à dégainer une réponse violemment bonne !... 






 ( Autre image bonus *ici*.  )


​


----------



## Berthold (6 Avril 2012)

Bon, ce n'est que recoupement d'indices, je n'ai pas vu ce film.
Je pense qu'il s'agit de Three violent people (Terre sans pardon)&#8230; ?


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Avril 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Bon, ce n'est que recoupement d'indices, je n'ai pas vu ce film.
> Je pense qu'il s'agit de Three violent people (Terre sans pardon)&#8230; ?






Réponse d'une violente exactitude !!!...  :casse: :casse: :casse:  


Vous apprécierez tous au passage la qualité de la traduction du titre pour la distribution en France... Traduction fidèle, et même pratiquement du mot à mot !...  




C'était bien *Three Violent People, de Rudolph Maté*. 
Très bon western que je vous recommande à tous. 

Affiche en (très) grande taille *ici*, pour les amateurs. 




Bien joué, à toi la main ! :king:


----------



## Berthold (6 Avril 2012)

C'est trop d'honneur. 

Je lance une session qui va être difficile (pour moi), surtout de tenir quelques capture avant que vous ne trouviez.

On change complètement de genre. Quoique, cela n'a guère de sens.


----------



## Lastrada (6 Avril 2012)

The meaning of life. Oeuf corse.


----------



## Berthold (6 Avril 2012)

Yeap. Je savais bien que ça ne durerait pas&#8230;  

C'était donc Le sens de la vie, des Monty Python.

Allez, vous en reprendrez bien un peu ?


----------



## Lastrada (7 Avril 2012)




----------



## Dos Jones (7 Avril 2012)

Lastrada a dit:


> Images&#8230;


The Thing (le dernier)


----------



## Lastrada (7 Avril 2012)

Oui !


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Avril 2012)

Excellente version pour moi 

Voici donc la suite


----------



## Lastrada (7 Avril 2012)

Film anglais, récent, sur les médias ?


----------



## Scalounet (7 Avril 2012)

Eh ben jen ai loupé des sessions plutôt sympas !  

A D-J, ça mparle, film fantastique ?


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Avril 2012)

Lastrada a dit:


> Film anglais, récent, sur les médias ?


Américain/Britanique de 2009 et pas sur les médias&#8230; 



Scalounet a dit:


> Eh ben j&#8217;en ai loupé des sessions plutôt sympas !
> 
> A D-J, ça m&#8217;parle, film fantastique ?


Pas loin si on veut&#8230;


----------



## Lastrada (7 Avril 2012)

Ca me disait bien quelque chose. J'ai ce film. Je vais peut être le revoir, tiens.

Watchmen.


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Avril 2012)

Lastrada a dit:


> Ca me disait bien quelque chose. J'ai ce film. Je vais peut être le revoir, tiens.
> 
> Watchmen.


Joli  

Je viens de le regarder et c'est à conseiller !

Bande son d'enfer avec Dylan, Simon & Garfunkel, Doors, Hendrix entre autres


----------



## Lastrada (8 Avril 2012)




----------



## Dos Jones (8 Avril 2012)

Lastrada a dit:


> Image​


Science fiction ?

Cela m'évoque un Prédator


----------



## Lastrada (8 Avril 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Science fiction ?
> 
> Cela m'évoque un Prédator



C'est de la science fiction, quoi que je ne connaisse pas de définition précise du genre.


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Avril 2012)

Je pense à deux possibilités, dont *Mimic (1997), de Guillermo del Toro*...


----------



## bompi (9 Avril 2012)

Dans la peau de John Malkovitch?


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Avril 2012)

Sinon, la première image m'avait aussi fait penser à *The Relic (1997), de Peter Hyams*...
Mais je reste sur ma première proposition.


----------



## Lastrada (9 Avril 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je pense à deux possibilités, dont *Mimic (1997), de Guillermo del Toro*...



Non.




Human-Fly a dit:


> Sinon, la première image m'avait aussi fait penser à *The Relic (1997), de Peter Hyams*...
> Mais je reste sur ma première proposition.



Non.



bompi a dit:


> Dans la peau de John Malkovi*t*ch?



Oui. Malkovich, Malkovich !

Dans la peau de John Malkovich, Spike Jonze (1999)




​


----------



## Berthold (9 Avril 2012)

Moi, je n'ai rien proposé, passque ça me faisait penser à rien


----------



## Lastrada (9 Avril 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Moi, je n'ai rien proposé, passque ça me faisait penser à rien



C'est ça, la puissance intellectuelle. Bac +2 les enfants :style:


----------



## bompi (9 Avril 2012)

Bon. C'est parti.


----------



## Lastrada (9 Avril 2012)

Un film récent ? sur l'ascension de l'Everest ? La piste Hô-chi-Minh ?


----------



## Scalounet (9 Avril 2012)

Y aurait ti pas Kinski dans ce film ?


----------



## Romuald (9 Avril 2012)

Ca me fait penser à Fitzcaraldo

Edit : Ah, ptêt grillé par scalounet


Ou bien c'était un piège


----------



## Lastrada (9 Avril 2012)

J'aurais plutôt dit Aguirre, la colère de Dieu (1972)


----------



## bompi (9 Avril 2012)

Lastrada a dit:


> J'aurais plutôt dit Aguirre, la colère de Dieu (1972)


Et tu aurais raison !! Bien joué


----------



## Lastrada (9 Avril 2012)

Un facile pour changer.



















​


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Avril 2012)

Par certains aspects, ça me fait un peu penser à *Amer (2009), de Hélène Cattet et Bruno Forzani*... Du moins le souvenir que j'en garde... 
 Mais je dis ça sans grande conviction... :rateau:


----------



## Lastrada (10 Avril 2012)

Oui, mais non.

C'est un film à plus large audience, de la fin du siècle dernier.


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Avril 2012)

Film français?


----------



## bompi (10 Avril 2012)

Espagnol ?


----------



## Lastrada (10 Avril 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Film français?



No.



bompi a dit:


> Espagnol ?



Si.

Qu'est-ce qui t'a mis sur la voie ? 






---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h39 ----------

On se regroupe : Un film espagnol de la fin du siècle dernier. Avec un réalisateur qui affectionne le bon goût et la persistance d'une certaine couleur sur presque tous les plans...


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Avril 2012)

En recoupant différents indices, j'ai l'impression que ça pourrait être *Tout sur ma Mère (1999)*, que je n'ai pas vu.


----------



## Lastrada (10 Avril 2012)

Oui, âne effet.


----------



## Pamoi (10 Avril 2012)

Lastrada a dit:


> Pédro Almodovar.



Dans l'ordre: Pedro Almodóvar


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Avril 2012)

Pamoi a dit:


> Dans l'ordre: Pedro Almodóvar



J'allais le dire !...  




Lastrada a dit:


> Tu aurais quand même pu mettre le titre et le réalisateur. Il s'agit bien de "Tout sur ma mère" de Pédro Almodovar.




C'est vrai, j'ai posté un peu vite. 

Mais en toute rigueur, son nom est *Pedro Almodóvar* ! 




*bompi avait raison*, mais *je n'avais pas complètement tort* non plus... 
Le film est répertorié sur imdb en tant que coproduction franco-espagnole. 

Comment ça, je suis de mauvaise foi???... 

 

:rateau: 




Autre ambiance : 





*( Click to zoom.  )*​



Film qui a peut-être déjà été proposé ici... Mais pas depuis plusieurs années, et pas non plus par moi.


----------



## bompi (10 Avril 2012)

Un ouesterne ?


----------



## Pamoi (10 Avril 2012)

Vite fait, au vu de l'ambiance et de la qualité de l'image, j'aurais 2 suggestions:
Silverado, ou Young Guns.


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Avril 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Un ouesterne ?



 Oui et non. 

 Mais en gros, surtout non, quand même... 









*( Click to zoom.  )*​ 



 Si je réponds plus précisément quant au genre, le titre du film sera trouvé en moins de dix secondes, je le crains... 





Pamoi a dit:


> Vite fait, au vu de l'ambiance et de la qualité de l'image, j'aurais 2 suggestions:
> Silverado, ou Young Guns.



Pas du tout. 









* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​



Le monsieur avec la chemise bleue et le gilet en cuir noir, c'est le héros. 
L'autre, c'est son ami. Il ne survivra pas très longtemps... :rateau: 

Le héros, je vais bientôt pouvoir vous le montrer en gros plan. :style: 
L'acteur était fort peu connu quand le film est sorti, et sa situation ne me semble pas avoir évolué depuis...


----------



## bompi (10 Avril 2012)

Un film sur un film ?


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Avril 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Un film sur un film ?



 Non. 

 D'un certain point de vue, on peut presque voir dans ce film une sorte de mise en abyme, mais pas sous la forme d'un film dans le film...  









*( Click to zoom.  )*


 Le héros. ​ 


 Vous pouvez afficher la photo en grand, on ne sait jamais... 
 Mais honnêtement, je ne crois pas que cet acteur ait jamais été "worldwide famous"... 
 D'un autre côté, avec les pointures qui passent par ici, j'ai plus d'une fois eu des surprises, dans ce domaine...


----------



## bompi (10 Avril 2012)

Ça aurait presque pu être un Eastern, mais bon, quand même pas.


----------



## Romuald (10 Avril 2012)

Un pas ouesterne, mais avec des acteurs de ousterne qui ont oublié de se changer ?


----------



## Berthold (10 Avril 2012)

Ticky Holgado ?


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Avril 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Ça aurait presque pu être un Eastern, mais bon, quand même pas.




"West" et non "East"... 
 Un mot de plus à ce sujet, et je donne directement le titre du film... 









* ( Click to zoom.  ) *

 Le héros au secours d'une belle... ​ 



Romuald a dit:


> Un pas ouesterne, mais avec des acteurs de ousterne qui ont oublié de se changer ?




C'est peut-être un peu ce que le héros doit se dire... 








*( Click to zoom.  )*​ 



 Tout en se demandant ce qu'il fabrique dans cette galère... 
 Son ami, lui, est mort avant d'avoir compris. :rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h45 ----------




Berthold a dit:


> Ticky Holgado ?




Non. 









*( Click to zoom.  )*​


----------



## Romuald (10 Avril 2012)

Ca voyage dans le temps ?


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Avril 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Ca voyage dans le temps ?



 Ben pourquoi voyager?... 

 Alors qu'il y a tout ce qu'il faut sur place !... *








( Click to zoom.  )


​*


----------



## bompi (10 Avril 2012)

Serait-ce Vanessa Redgrave? La fille en bleu est connue elle-aussi.


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Avril 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Serait-ce Vanessa Redgrave? La fille en bleu est connue elle-aussi.



Non, ce n'est pas elle. 
Et je ne connais aucune des actrices de ce film, personnellement... :rateau: 
D'ailleurs, les rôles féminins ne sont -hélas- que des rôles secondaires, pour tout dire... 

Donc, nous nous trouvons au coeur de la civilisation occidentale... Jusque dans certains de ses excès... 
C'est un endroit divertissant à souhaits, mais quand ça commence à ne plus bien fonctionner, il peut y a voir des dégats...








*( Click to zoom.  )*​ 



 Et tout le monde ne sera pas réparé aussi facilement que le monsieur de la dernière image, loin de là... :rateau: 








*( Click to zoom.  )*​ 



Un responsable de l'endroit en question... 





*( Click to zoom.  )*

 Complètement dépassé pas les événements... :hosto:​ 



Certains de ses collègues, perdant tout autant que lui le contrôle de la situation... 





*( Click to zoom.  )*​ 



 Rassurez-moi, dites-moi que là, ça devient facile !... 
 Non?... 

PS : bompi, j'espère que tu vas gagner cette session, parce que ta persévérance mériterait d'être récompensée !


----------



## Romuald (11 Avril 2012)

OK. C'est la machine à rèves qui part en vrille. Ca me dit quelque chose, mais pas plus.


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Avril 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> OK. C'est la machine à rèves qui part en vrille. Ca me dit quelque chose, mais pas plus.



Non, pas de machine à rêves dans ce film. 
Du moins pas au sens littéral.  




Et là, l'image qui fait gagner ! 





*( Click to zoom.  )*


​


----------



## Romuald (11 Avril 2012)

Non, non, c'est bien à ça que je pensais (machine à rève = société qui te permet de vivre ton rève : les uns dans un ouesterne, les autres dans le moyen-âge). C'est donc bien celui-la mais je ne me souviens plus du titre .
Le problème qui leur arrive, c'est pas un truc genre 'révolte des robots' ?
Avec Yul Brynner si mes souvenirs sont bons ?


----------



## bompi (11 Avril 2012)

C'est mignon. De la SF un peu tarte, à vue de nez. Cette actrice que j'ai à tort prise pour V.Redgrave m'est connue, c'est sûr et certain. Genre actrice de séries TV.
Film des années 80 ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h58 ----------

Bon. En fait, c'est Romuald qui a raison et le film date de 1973.


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Avril 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, non, c'est bien à ça que je pensais (machine à rève = société qui te permet de vivre ton rève : les uns dans un ouesterne, les autres dans le moyen-âge). C'est donc bien celui-la mais je ne me souviens plus du titre .
> Le problème qui leur arrive, c'est pas un truc genre 'révolte des robots' ?
> Avec Yul Brynner si mes souvenirs sont bons ?


En fait le titre tiens en un mot&#8230; 

Faudrait que je le revois celui-là&#8230;


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Avril 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, non, c'est bien à ça que je pensais (machine à rève = société qui te permet de vivre ton rève : les uns dans un ouesterne, les autres dans le moyen-âge). C'est donc bien celui-la mais je ne me souviens plus du titre .
> Le problème qui leur arrive, c'est pas un truc genre 'révolte des robots' ?
> Avec Yul Brynner si mes souvenirs sont bons ?




Oui, voilà, c'est précisément ça !  
Tu y es presque ! 




Et maintenant, l'image qui fait encore plus gagner que la précédente, si c'est possible... ​ 




*Click to zoom.  *


 En beige avec un gilet brun, c'est le héros. 
 Avec la chemise verte, c'est son ami, qui vit ses derniers instants... :rateau:
 En gris foncé avec un chapeau noir, c'est le méchant... :mouais:​



bompi a dit:


> C'est mignon. De la SF un peu tarte, à vue de nez. Cette actrice que j'ai à tort prise pour V.Redgrave m'est connue, c'est sûr et certain. Genre actrice de séries TV.
> Film des années 80 ?



Film de 1973. 
Science-Fiction, certes ! 
Mais franchement pas tarte du tout, de mon point de vue... 

Un film qui parle des dérives des parcs d'attraction, genre "parcs à thème", à partir du moment où la fiction va trop loin... Quand plus personne ne contrôle vraiment rien... 
Un film fort bien réalisé, et qui a pointé du doigt des dérives qui se sont en partie vérifiées plus tard... 
Alors, certes, c'est de la Science-Fiction, et ça n'est pas demain que des robots se révolteront pour tuer vraiment des gens au lieu de gentiment faire semblant... 
Mais d'un certains point de vue, en considérant l'importance prise par les parcs à thèmes, le monde qui s'y rend, l'argent qui y circule, et les accidents qui parfois s'y produisent... Le film n'avait pas vraiment tort, dans un sens... 
Un film qui -pour une fois- mérite le nom de "film d'anticipation". 

Bref, un excellent film de Science-Fiction, et un film culte pour beaucoup de cinéphiles. 
Film à découvrir ou à redécouvrir. 




bompi a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Bon. En fait, c'est Romuald qui a raison et le film date de 1973.




Voilà.  




Dos Jones a dit:


> En fait le titre tiens en un mot&#8230;
> 
> Faudrait que je le revois celui-là&#8230;



 Je te conseille effectivement de le revoir !


----------



## Berthold (11 Avril 2012)

Je ne connaissais pas, ça donne envie effectivement. Interdit au moins de 12 ans à sa sortie&#8230; Y a des effets spéciaux un peu poussés ?


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Avril 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Je ne connaissais pas, ça donne envie effectivement. Interdit au moins de 12 ans à sa sortie Y a des effets spéciaux un peu poussés ?




Moins de 12 ans à sa sortie, non, cette interdiction n'existait pas en France, à l'époque. 
C'était interdit au moins de 13 ans ou au moins de 18 ans, si j'ai bonne mémoire. 

Et les effets spéciaux... Pas tant que ça... 
 C'est plutôt la réalisation et le sujet du film qui font son intérêt. 



 Et sinon, n'hésitez surtout pas à donner le titre du film, histoire de pouvoir enchaîner !...  
 Vous avez bien plus d'images et d'indices qu'il en faut... :bebe:
  Là, je vais bientôt ne plus être disponible et ce jusqu'à ce soir, donc je vous laisse conclure cette session et lancer autre chose sans moi !


----------



## Berthold (12 Avril 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Et sinon, n'hésitez surtout pas à donner le titre du film, histoire de pouvoir enchaîner !...


Ben je vois que ça se bouscule au portillon. Je vais avoir un peu de temps aujourd'hui, je me lance :

Ne serait-ce pas Mondwest ?


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Avril 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Ben je vois que ça se bouscule au portillon. Je vais avoir un peu de temps aujourd'hui, je me lance :
> 
> Ne serait-ce pas Mondwest ?



Exactement !  

*Westworld (1973) (aka Mondwest), écrit et réalisé par Michael Crichton.* Auquel il fut demandé, peu de temps avant sa mort, ce qu'il pensait de l'idée d'un remake... Et à quoi il répondit que ce remake avait déjà été réalisé, et que ça s'appelait *Jurassic Park* !  (Film inspiré de l'un de ses romans.  )



L'une des affiches du film : 





*( Click to zoom.  )*

​ 



 Pour ceux que ce film intéresse, je précise qu'il ressort en ce moment en vidéo, en Blu-Ray et en DVD. 
 D'ailleurs, vous pourrez le trouver chez votre marchand de journaux en complément du magazine Mad Movies, en achetant la formule "magazine + DVD". 

 Bien joué Berthold, et merci d'avoir conclu cette session. 

 Donc, à toi la main ! :king:


----------



## Berthold (12 Avril 2012)

Merci HF, session intéressante&#8230;

C'est parti pour un film hors norme.


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Avril 2012)

Film britannique?


----------



## Berthold (12 Avril 2012)

Non, mais européen.






Là, y a de l'indice, là.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h30 ----------

On continue avec une scène importante du film :






---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h19 ----------

Une autre. Ah oui, un détail fondamental : ils vont sortir de cette banque sans rien emporter.


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Avril 2012)

*Le Plaisir de Chanter (2008)*, de Ilan Duran Cohen ?


----------



## bompi (12 Avril 2012)

Je dirais plutôt Sound of Noise [2010].

Il est passé il y a quelques semaines (sur Arte ou C+, il me semble) et j'ai bien aimé, en dépit de quelques faiblesses.
J'ai la bande-son, qui a des morceaux très réussis (notamment pour quelqu'un qui aime la musique concrète  )


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Avril 2012)

Et Bompi a trouvé 

PS: J'ai été acheté Mad Movies fourni avec MondWest + Ultimate Warrior merci à human Fly pour l'info


----------



## Berthold (12 Avril 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *Le Plaisir de Chanter (2008)*, de Ilan Duran Cohen ?


Eh non 



bompi a dit:


> Je dirais plutôt Sound of Noise [2010].
> 
> Il est passé il y a quelques semaines (sur Arte ou C+, il me semble) et j'ai bien aimé, en dépit de quelques faiblesses.
> J'ai la bande-son, qui a des morceaux très réussis (notamment pour quelqu'un qui aime la musique concrète  )


Eh oui Bravo !

Perso, ce film fait partie de mes plus grands plaisirs cinématographiques de ces deux ou trois dernières années. :love: Et je ne suis pas particulièrement amateur de musique concrète.

J'ai été scotché par un court-métrage qui leur a quasiment servi de bande-annonce.

[YOUTUBE]sVPVbc8LgP4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Avril 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Eh non
> 
> Eh oui Bravo !
> 
> (...)




Oui, mais c'est un peu comme si j'avais gagné quand même !... 
bompi, c'est un super héros. :style:
Donc, quand il gagne, c'est un peu comme si ça ne comptait pas vraiment.


----------



## Berthold (12 Avril 2012)




----------



## bompi (12 Avril 2012)

Tout flatteur _etc.  _

Tout bêtement, la photo dans l'hôpital m'a rappelé instantanément  le film, que j'ai vu il y a peu. Très sympa, avec de belles idées, notamment sonores.

Il se trouve que j'aime la musique que l'on fait avec du bruit (et qui peut parfaitement être tonale, comme ici) et que la musique et le film vont de pair. Utiliser des câbles à haute tension, c'est moins pratique que la flûte traversière mais c'est joli 

Bon, là, je n'ai pas trop le temps de faire tout le tintouin (film, photos etc.) donc je laisse la main à Maître Corbeau, qui semblait tenir à mon fromage...


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Avril 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Tout flatteur _etc.  _
> 
> Tout bêtement, la photo dans l'hôpital m'a rappelé instantanément  le film, que j'ai vu il y a peu. Très sympa, avec de belles idées, notamment sonores.
> 
> ...


 
Non non, je voulais te rendre un petit hommage avec si possible un brin d'humour, mais je ne tenais à rien du tout ! 

Plus sérieusement, ce que je préfère dans ce thread, c'est au contraire le fait d'y voir revenir des gens qui n'y ont pas posté depuis longtemps, ou -mieux encore- d'y voir débarquer de nouveaux venus. 


Ok, je prends la main si ça t'arrange. 

Prochaine session dans pas longtemps.


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Avril 2012)

C'est plus fort que moi, la tentation est trop forte... 
Voici donc ce que j'ose vous proposer...










Et j'assume...


----------



## Berthold (13 Avril 2012)

Monsieur et Madame "Pallairsoli de cédeutours" ont un fils

(histoire que j'ai quelque chose à assumer aussi, tiens) :rose:


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Avril 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Monsieur et Madame "Pallairsoli de cédeutours" ont un fils&#8230;
> 
> (histoire que j'ai quelque chose à assumer aussi, tiens) :rose:



   Bien au contraire, dans le film que je vous propose, les Twin Towers du World Trade Center sont pour ainsi dire d'une solidité à toute épreuve. 
 Une série de catastrophe a ravagé New York, d'où la civilisation et la technologie ont entièrement disparu. Il est probable que l'ensemble de la planète soit plus ou moins dans le même état ; nous sommes donc dans un monde post-apocalyptique. 
 L'action du film se situe donc dans le futur... En 2012. 
 Et dans ce champ de ruines qu'est devenu New York, les Twin Towers font partie des rares bâtiments à être restés debout...
 Des esprits aussi affûtés que ceux des joueurs de ce thread pourront aisément en conclure que ce film n'a sans doute pas été réalisé durant ces dix dernières années... 








 (*Image semblable en plus grande taille.  )*​ 



 J'ai l'impression que le titre de ce film ne tardera pas à être trouvé... :rateau:  


 PS : je serai sans doute absent une grande partie de la journée ; je repasse quand je peux.


----------



## bompi (13 Avril 2012)

Avec un tel exposé, on pense d'emblée à Mad Max (pas de chance, c'est en Australie) ou à NY 1997 (pas de chance, c'est en 1997 :rateau: ).

Encore un des innombrables films de ta vidéothèque dont je n'ai jamais vu un bout de pellicule [ça doit dater d'avant le numérique, non ?  ]


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Avril 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Avec un tel exposé, on pense d'emblée à Mad Max (pas de chance, c'est en Australie) ou à NY 1997 (pas de chance, c'est en 1997 :rateau: ).
> 
> Encore un des innombrables films de ta vidéothèque dont je n'ai jamais vu un bout de pellicule [ça doit dater d'avant le numérique, non ?  ]




 Film beaucoup, beaucoup, beaucoup moins connu que ceux que tu cites... 
 Et pourtant, déjà, vous êtes loin de manquer d'indices pour trouver, c'est le moins qu'on puisse dire... 

 Par rapport aux films dont tu parles, nous sommes ici davantage au rayon des modestes séries B, si tu veux. 
 Du moins concernant les moyens de production...  Enfin, là, je ne trouve pas le budget sur imdb... Mais ça n'a sans doute pas dû coûter très cher. 


 Contrairement à la situation décrite dans les deux films dont tu parles, ici, il ne reste plus rien de la civilisation, ni de la technologie. 

 Pas une arme à feu. 
 Les combattants se battent à l'arme blanche dans le meilleur des cas. L'arme la plus moderne du film est une arbalète. 
 Les protagonistes se battent parfois à coups de pierres, ou même s'entre-tuent à mains nues. 
 Pas un seul véhicule ne fonctionne dans tout le film. 
 Pas un seul appareil électrique en état de marche non plus. 

 Et les personnages s'en-tretuent régulièrement pour des fruits, des légumes, ou des graines. Ou même pour du lait en poudre qui finalement n'existe pas... 
 Un personnage soupçonné (et en fait accusé à tort) du vol d'une tomate est sommairement condamné à mort, et livré dans l'instant aux "gens de la rue", qui le lynchent immédiatement. 




Un aperçu de l'ambiance... 




*( Click to zoom. ) *​ 



Le film date de 1975, et j'en ai fait très récemment l'acquisition en DVD... 
 Film que j'ai découvert hier, en fait... 

 Le réalisateur n'est pas un inconnu... ​ 



L'un de ces acteurs ne devrait pas être un total inconnu non plus pour bon nombre d'entre-vous : 





* ( Click to zoom.  ) *

 Il a joué des seconds rôles souvent marquants dans de nombreux films pour le cinéma, et dans de très nombreuses production télévisées ( 
 séries, mini-séries, téléfilms...)
​ 



 Enfin, deux acteurs très connus se partagent le haut de l'affiche. :king:


 Je ne pense pas pouvoir repasser avant ce soir... 
 Si vous trouvez, la main à qui la veut sans nécessairement attendre de confirmation de ma part.


----------



## Scalounet (13 Avril 2012)

Je passe en coup de vent, on dirait bien que tu es un fan de Yul, me trompe-je ?


----------



## Berthold (13 Avril 2012)

Bon je ne vais pas encore m'y coller, faut pas exagérer.

Je ne réponds plus.



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h23 ----------

Ok, ok c'est donc The ultimate warrior (New-York ne répond plus).

Mais c'est bien parce que c'est vous, et aussi parce que je viens de trouver ça :






Un film très centré sur une activité particulière






qui amène les impétrants à se trouver comment dire






 mal !





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h53 ----------

Ah oui, encore un indice : ce film n'a rien à voir avec un documentaire sur les flamants roses. mais alors, rien !


----------



## Pamoi (13 Avril 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Ah oui, encore un indice : ce film n'a rien à voir avec un documentaire sur les flamants roses. mais alors, rien !



indice pourri, proposition pourrie  :

Behind the Wall (2008) ??


----------



## Berthold (13 Avril 2012)

Excellent, bien pourri, tout à fait dans le propos.

J'espérais bien que tu serais ici, aux portes de l'aube.


----------



## Pamoi (13 Avril 2012)

les allusions sont claires ....... mais aucune idée quand même 

More, de Barbet Schroeder ?


----------



## Berthold (13 Avril 2012)

Ben oui !











La couleur est le vert. 

 Félicitations, à toi la main.


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Avril 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Bon je ne vais pas encore m'y coller, faut pas exagérer.
> 
> Je ne réponds plus.
> 
> ...


Exactement ! 

*The Ultimate Warrior (1975)*, de Robert Clouse, avec Yul Brynner et Max von Sydow ( si si !...  )...  




Dos Jones a dit:


> Et Bompi a trouvé
> 
> PS: J'ai été acheté Mad Movies fourni avec MondWest + Ultimate Warrior merci à human Fly pour l'info&#8230;



Je craignais que les deux films soient regroupés sur le même disque. Soit un film sur chaque face d'un DVD 10, soit les deux sur un DVD 5, ce qui aurait été encore pire...
Mais non, chaque film se trouve sur un disque individuel ! 

Donc, si ces deux films vous intéressent, n'hésitez pas, foncez ! 



Scalounet a dit:


> Je passe en coup de vent, on dirait bien que tu es un fan de Yul, me trompe-je ?



Il faut dire que j'avais les deux films sous la main, et que l'un et l'autre étaient bien frais dans ma tête, donc c'était pratique pour moi...  






 PS : Quant à *More (1969)*, de Barbet Schroeder, je ne connais pas du tout, mais ça me donne bien envie de le découvrir un jour !


----------



## Pamoi (13 Avril 2012)

Jamais vu non plus ......  (et jamais eu envie de le voir, à ma plus grande honte )

Si quelqu'un veut la main ....... quelqu'un qui aurait un tour de retard, par exemple


----------



## Berthold (14 Avril 2012)

Pamoi a dit:


> Jamais vu non plus ......  (et jamais eu envie de le voir, à ma plus grande honte )


Pourquoi honte ? C'est un film très particulier, pas spécialement optimiste  . À l'image de ses personnages, qui s'enferment dans la drogue jusqu'à en mourir, l'ambiance devient lourde, on a envie de les secouer, ces nigauds qui ne pensent qu'à se shooter. :rateau: En cela le film est réussi





> Si quelqu'un veut la main ....... quelqu'un qui aurait un tour de retard, par exemple


Bonne idée, à toi Bompi !


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Avril 2012)

En attendant que bompi se libère, je pourrais bien vous proposer un truc, là, mais je ne voudrais pas non plus que vous ayez l'impression de ne plus voir que moi...


----------



## bompi (15 Avril 2012)

Pas de problème, je suis un peu occupé, ce ouikende.


----------



## Pamoi (15 Avril 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> En attendant que bompi se libère, je pourrais bien vous proposer un truc, là, mais je ne voudrais pas non plus que vous ayez l'impression de ne plus voir que moi...


c'est toujours un plaisir


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Avril 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Pas de problème, je suis un peu occupé, ce ouikende.



OK. 




Pamoi a dit:


> c'est toujours un plaisir



 




Bon, alors autant le dire carrément, le film que je vais vous proposer n'a pas la réputation d'un chef-d'oeuvre... 
Il ne bénéficie par exemple que d'un très modeste 4,9/10 sur imdb au moment où je poste... 

Toutefois, pour avoir revu ce film il y a moins de 24 heures, je considère qu'il vaut vraiment le détour ! 
Y rechercher une subtilité de tous les instants serait une erreur, mais le spectacle, l'action et le divertissement sont au rendez-vous. 
Humour fracassant tout le long du film, par ailleurs, selon moi...  

Bref... 





*( Click to zoom.  )*

Le monsieur de droite est un tueur professionnel, qui ne mérite pas toujours forcément son salaire... 
Et à gauche de l'image, la jeune héroïne du film.


​


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Avril 2012)

Les deux mêmes personnages... 
 L'héroïne du film a assisté à un meurtre...
 Les deux coupables sont désormais à ses trousses... 




( Click to zoom.  )

Un tueur dont la cible ne semble pas décidée à se laisser faire...​



Je repasse en fin d'après-midi...


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Avril 2012)

Ben alors, vous êtes tous allés aux meetings de Sarkozy et Hollande?... 










 Une star qui aime le heavy metal, les drogues en tous genres, la débauche, et les petites filles de dix ans... 
 Ce dernier penchant ne lui réussira pas. 








 Le problème, quand on a l'habitude de crier "au loup"', ou "au feu" n'importe quand, c'est que plus personne ne finit par y faire attention...








 La jeune héroïne du film, qui finit par avoir de bonnes raisons d'appeler à l'aide... 
 Le fait d'être muette lui compliquera parfois la tâche...​ 



 Il y a encore plus d'indices que vous pouviez tout d'abord le penser, dans ce post. 
 Saurez-vous les trouver?...


----------



## Berthold (15 Avril 2012)

Cette gamine me fait penser à Audrey Tautou, qui à ma connaissance n'a pas tourné enfant. Elle a une s&#339;ur ?


----------



## bompi (15 Avril 2012)

Qui aurait tourné dans un film américain ou, à tout le moins, anglophone ? (_Fire !_)


----------



## Pamoi (15 Avril 2012)

Donc, une question s'impose: film US ?


----------



## Berthold (15 Avril 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Qui aurait tourné dans un film américain ou, à tout le moins, anglophone ? (_Fire !_)


On peut imaginer qu'elle dénonce le coupable, Benjamin Fire 

:rose:


----------



## bompi (15 Avril 2012)

Audrey, en plus, ça fait british ! 

Je ne reconnais qu'un seul acteur, le premier (disons que je crois reconnaître Corey Johnson). C'est maigre.


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Avril 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Cette gamine me fait penser à Audrey Tautou, qui à ma connaissance n'a pas tourné enfant. Elle a une sur ?



Je ne crois pas. 




bompi a dit:


> Qui aurait tourné dans un film américain ou, à tout le moins, anglophone ? (_Fire !_)



Cette petite fille a trouvé un jeu rigolo : elle fait croire aux passagers d'un avion -en particulier ses parents- qu'il y a le feu à bord, que l'avion tombe à pic, et que les passagers se précipitent sur les parachutes ! 
Elle est américaine, comme ses parents, et écrit donc en anglais.
L'avion vient des USA, et est à destination d'Amsterdam, où toute l'action du film se situe, sauf les premières scènes du film, dans l'avion.
Des esprits aussi vifs que les vôtres auront tôt fait de supposer que le film a été réalisé avant le 11 septembre 2001.
Le film semble avoir été entièrement tourné à Amsterdam, d'après sa fiche sur imdb.
Les acteurs principaux sont américains. 
Film réalisé en Anglais (pour la VO), mais il s'agit d'une coproduction germano-hollandaise. 
Film réalisé par un cinéaste hollandais, qui l'a aussi écrit et produit, et qui en a également signé la musique !  




Pamoi a dit:


> Donc, une question s'impose: film US ?



Germano-hollandais, donc. 




Berthold a dit:


> On peut imaginer qu'elle dénonce le coupable, Benjamin Fire
> 
> :rose:



Ben non ! 
Pendant les scènes de l'avion, tout va encore bien... 




bompi a dit:


> Audrey, en plus, ça fait british !
> 
> Je ne reconnais qu'un seul acteur, le premier (disons que je crois reconnaître Corey Johnson). C'est maigre.



C'est déjà ça !


----------



## bompi (15 Avril 2012)

OK. Il a au moins deux films à 4.9/10 dans IMDB 
Dont un de 1999 qui se passe à Amsterdam... 

Bon, j'ai fait le boulot maintenant je retourne à mes occupations.


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Avril 2012)

bompi a dit:


> OK. Il a au moins deux films à 4.9/10 dans IMDB
> Dont un de 1999 qui se passe à Amsterdam...
> 
> Bon, j'ai fait le boulot maintenant je retourne à mes occupations.




Film de 1999, je confirme ! 
Voilà qui te fait au moins trois mains d'avance, si je compte bien !...


----------



## bompi (16 Avril 2012)

C'est donc Do Not Disturb. Jamais vu (ça a pas l'air génial  ).

Une nouvelle proposition :


----------



## Berthold (16 Avril 2012)

Téléfilm ? Français ?


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Avril 2012)

bompi a dit:


> C'est donc Do Not Disturb. Jamais vu (ça a pas l'air génial  ).
> 
> (...)



Film qui n'a pas très bonne réputation du point de vue critique, certes, mais je l'ai malgré tout revu très récemment avec beaucoup de plaisir. 
Peu subtil et clairement décalé, mais ce film m'a beaucoup fait rire, et au moins pour cette raison je ne le trouve finalement pas nul du tout. 

Question de goût, aussi.  




Berthold a dit:


> Téléfilm ? Français ?



Français, ça me semble possible, en effet.
Mais pourquoi téléfilm???...


----------



## bompi (16 Avril 2012)

Parce qu'il trouve l'image un peu pourrie ou parce que le format est 4:3 ?

C'est bien français 











Avec une des plus séduisantes actrices de l'époque... (ce n'est que mon humble opinion, bien sûr)


----------



## Pamoi (16 Avril 2012)

C'est MF Pisier ?

edit:
ou Nicole Calfan ?


----------



## Lastrada (16 Avril 2012)

Pisier, selon moi.


----------



## bompi (16 Avril 2012)

Perdu et perdu.

Je vous aide un peu (pas la première mais la deuxième actrice).












À l'époque, elle était mariée au réalisateur du film.


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Avril 2012)

Catherine schneider 

Auquel cas on aurait affaire à un film de Vadim


----------



## Scalounet (16 Avril 2012)

Voyons messieurs, c&#8217;est Stéphane Audran 

Mode Louis de Funès ON "Hummm mes biches*" Mode Louis de Funès OFF !


----------



## bompi (16 Avril 2012)

Une fois de plus, Scalounet a vu juste.

Stéphane Audran _herself_, belle à ravir, dans Les Biches de son mari Claude Chabrol.


----------



## Pamoi (16 Avril 2012)

bompi a dit:


>



aussi :love:


----------



## Berthold (17 Avril 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Mais pourquoi téléfilm???...





bompi a dit:


> Parce qu'il trouve l'image un peu pourrie ou parce que le format est 4:3 ?


Ben voilà La lumière, la résolution


----------



## Pamoi (17 Avril 2012)

enfin, maintenant qu'on sait que c'est Chabrol ........


----------



## Scalounet (17 Avril 2012)

Je laisse la main, je nai pas le temps en ce moment !


----------



## Berthold (18 Avril 2012)

Pamoi a dit:


> enfin, maintenant qu'on sait que c'est Chabrol ........



Non, _Audran_, Stéphane Audran.





:casse:

Pardon.
Pas sur la tête, s'il te plait.


----------



## Berthold (19 Avril 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> Je laisse la main, je n&#8217;ai pas le temps en ce moment !



Bon, ça se bouscule pas en ce moment&#8230; je prends la main :






Film récent, très sympa, onirique et ironique&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h10 ----------

Un élément-clé :






---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h31 ----------

Flash-back important pour comprendre la personnalité du héros et ses relations à sa propre famille :











Je ne peux pas revenir avant la fin de journée, si vous trouvez entre-temps, allez-y ! 

Allez, une dernière pour le côté onirique, très présent :


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Avril 2012)

Pour l'instant, je ne vois pas du tout... :rateau:
Et je ne peux pas non plus trop chercher davantage en ce moment ; je ne serai pas vraiment disponible avant demain au mieux... :rateau:
Mais les images donnent vraiment envie de découvrir le film, qui a l'air très sympa !


----------



## Berthold (19 Avril 2012)

C'est un film très beau, à la fois bourré de tristesse nostalgique et d'humour. Un peu sombre parfois, presque léger par moments&#8230;

Je me permets de flouter le visage du personnage principal sinon c'est plus de jeu&#8230;






Ceci dit, la dernière image de mon précédent post donne un indice de taille&#8230;


----------



## Berthold (19 Avril 2012)

Toujours rien ? Si vous avez vu le film, ceci devrait être parlant :






Précision : ce n'est pas une cliente chez un horloger, c'est papa et fifille. Mais papa est bel et bien horloger, ce qui d'ailleurs n'a que peu d'intérêt pour le film, il aurait pu être vendeur de chaussettes&#8230; Quoique&#8230; la fuite du temps, tout ça&#8230;

En tout cas mademoiselle devient la muse de notre héros, et l'origine d'un amour impossible qui va nourrir l'inspiration dudit héros, qui est, vous l'aurez compris, musicien.


----------



## Pamoi (19 Avril 2012)

avec Serge Avédikian, donc ?


----------



## Berthold (19 Avril 2012)

Tout à fait, bien vu !


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Avril 2012)

Par recoupement d'indices, *Poulet aux Prunes, de Marjane Satrapi et Vincent Paronnaud*?...


----------



## Berthold (20 Avril 2012)

Tout à fait. Film d'humour et d'amour,





film en prise de vues réelles comportant quelques séquences d'animation (Marjane Satrapi, quand même)





,

film réussi





(Tiens ? Encore Mathieu Almalrlilc  ). En face de lui, là, c'est Edouard Baer qui joue l'ange de la mort :





Faut le savoir, hein ? 

 À toi la main.


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Avril 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Tout à fait. Film d'humour et d'amour,
> (...)
> 
> film en prise de vues réelles comportant quelques séquences d'animation (Marjane Satrapi, quand même)
> (...),



Oui, je crois n'avoir vu d'elle qu'un seul film ; le très intéressant *Persepolis*.  
Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toutes ses prises de positions dans le film, mais c'est original d'un point de vue thématique aussi bien que d'un point de vue visuel, c'est à la fois grave et drôle, et c'est à découvrir ou à revoir dans tous les cas. 




Berthold a dit:


> film réussi
> (...)
> 
> 
> ...



Merci. 

Je ne pense pas être très disponible aujourd'hui, hélas...  




















 



 Je ne crois pas pouvoir repasser avant ce soir, mais n'hésitez pas à suggérer des titres de films, ou à poser des questions. 
 Je réponds dès que possible.


----------



## Romuald (20 Avril 2012)

Ca sent le film de la Hammer


----------



## Berthold (20 Avril 2012)

On a fait bobo à une dame, si je ne m'abuse. Fantastique ou simplement horreur ? Plus léger que ça ? 70's ?


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Avril 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Ca sent le film de la Hammer


A la Hammer moi le nud :affraid:

-> []


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Avril 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Ca sent le film de la Hammer



Je vais vérifier, mais je ne crois pas. 
J'ai vu ce film aujourd'hui, et je n'ai pas vu le logo de la Hammer aux génériques de dêbut et de fin. 
Ceci dit, tu n'es pas loin, pour ce qui est de l'ambiance du film. 




Berthold a dit:


> On a fait bobo à une dame, si je ne m'abuse. Fantastique ou simplement horreur ? Plus léger que ça ? 70's ?



Mes images montrent en fait deux victimes féminines, et la liste est plus longue que ça, sur l'ensemble du film. C'est un point majeur du scénario.
Sur imdb, il est répertorié comme appartenant aux genres : "Crime, Drama, Horror, Mystery, Thriller."
 Film de 1965. 





Dos Jones a dit:


> A la Hammer moi le n&#339;ud&#8230; :affraid:
> 
> -> []





:mouais:







Prochaines images plus tard dans la soirée si nécessaire. 

[Edith]


Allez hop, trois nouvelles images maintenant ! 




















[/Edith]


----------



## bompi (21 Avril 2012)

Ça pourrait être une énième incarnation de Jack l'éventreur (là, ce sont surtout les victimes, qui sont assez bien incarnées...)


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Avril 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Ça pourrait être une énième incarnation de Jack l'éventreur (là, ce sont surtout les victimes, qui sont assez bien incarnées...)


 Tout juste ! 

Il te reste à découvrir qui enquête sur l'affaire... 
Dans un autre genre, l'enquêteur est également loin d'être un inconnu.


----------



## Berthold (21 Avril 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Ça pourrait être une énième incarnation de Jack l'éventreur (là, ce sont surtout les victimes, qui sont assez bien incarnées...)



Oui, je sens bien l'Angleterre victorienne, là. Un point pour toi.

En 1965 il y a eu une version de Sherlock Homes contre Jack l'éventreur, que je n'ai pas vue (enfin je ne m'en souviens pas&#8230.


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Avril 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Oui, je sens bien l'Angleterre victorienne, là. Un point pour toi.
> 
> En 1965 il y a eu une version de Sherlock Homes contre Jack l'éventreur, que je n'ai pas vue (enfin je ne m'en souviens pas).



C'est *exactement ça* !  









Avec un excellent *John Neville* dans le rôle de Sherlock Holmes. ​



J'ai découvert cette curiosité hier en DVD, et j'ai beaucoup aimé !  

*Affiche grande taille* 




Bien joué, à toi la main ! :king:


----------



## bompi (21 Avril 2012)

IL me semble bien que je l'ai vu (sur une chaîne du câble à une heure tardive) et que c'est un sympathique nanar. Une _dinde_, avec Judi Dench, quand même.


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Avril 2012)

bompi a dit:


> IL me semble bien que je l'ai vu (sur une chaîne du câble à une heure tardive) et que c'est un sympathique nanar. Une _dinde_, avec Judi Dench, quand même.




Avec Judi Dench, certes. 
Et sympathique, effectivement. 

Mais pas un nanar selon moi. 
Les univers respectifs de Sherlock Holmes et de Jack l'Éventreur s'avèrent fort logiquement très compatibles, et l'idée de faire se rencontrer les deux personnages constitue un bon concept.
Le scénario tient la route, et la réalisation colle bien à l'histoire...
Bref, je savais ce que j'espérais trouver dans ce film, et personnellement je n'ai pas du tout été déçu. 

Après, je reconnais bien volontiers que lorsqu'un film correspond à mes critères de goûts et de choix, je suis plutôt bon public ! 

Mais ce film me semble tout de même être loin d'être mauvais, et je crois n'être pas seul à penser ça.


----------



## Berthold (21 Avril 2012)

Merci, mais il me semble que Bompi mérite autant d'honneur.


bompi a dit:


> Ça pourrait être une énième incarnation de Jack l'éventreur (là, ce sont surtout les victimes, qui sont assez bien incarnées...)



Bompi, à toi si tu le veux / peux !


----------



## bompi (21 Avril 2012)

Ça va être difficile pour moi : modération, aspirateur, rangement, aller chercher le fiston à la gare, préparation de valise etc.
Départ en vacances, quoi !


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Avril 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Merci, mais il me semble que Bompi mérite autant d'honneur.
> 
> 
> Bompi, à toi si tu le veux / peux !







bompi a dit:


> Ça va être difficile pour moi : modération, aspirateur, rangement, aller chercher le fiston à la gare, préparation de valise etc.
> Départ en vacances, quoi !





Donc :

La main à qui la veut !


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Avril 2012)

En ce cas je me permets de prendre la main avec celui-ci découvert hier&#8230;


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Avril 2012)

Film policier?
Fantastique?

Je ne sais pas si tout le film est comme ça, mais j'ai l'impression que l'image est particulièrement travaillée...
Je me trompe?...


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Avril 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Film policier?


Franchement OUI !!! 



Human-Fly a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si tout le film est comme ça, mais j'ai l'impression que l'image est particulièrement travaillée...
> Je me trompe?...


Pas de retouche de ma part ce sont des "flash back"


----------



## Berthold (22 Avril 2012)

DS, cheveux longs des gamins : les flash-backs datent des années 70, donc film récent ?


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Avril 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> DS, cheveux longs des gamins : les flash-backs datent des années 70, donc film récent ?


Film récent en effet&#8230;  2011


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Avril 2012)

Sans l'avoir vu, je pense que c'est *Les Lyonnais*, d'*Olivier Marchal*. ​


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Avril 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Sans l'avoir vu, je pense que c'est *Les Lyonnais*, d'*Olivier Marchal*. ​


Et c'est bien cela&#8230;  

Un bon policier que je conseille vivement&#8230; 

A toi donc&#8230;


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Avril 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Et c'est bien cela
> 
> Un bon policier que je conseille vivement
> 
> A toi donc




 Merci. 

 Je pourrai sans doute vous proposer quelque choses vers 17h, mais pas avant. :rateau: 
 La main à qui la veut si vous préférez enchaîner plus rapidement.


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Avril 2012)

​


----------



## Berthold (23 Avril 2012)

Un long dimanche de fiançailles ?


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Avril 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Un long dimanche de fiançailles ?





:rateau:




Je craignais que ce soit une session un peu facile, mais je ne pensais quand même pas que ça irait si vite... :rateau:

Bien joué, à toi la main ! :king:


----------



## Berthold (23 Avril 2012)

Une paire comme ça ne s'oublie pas (je parle bien sûr des moustaches du masseur, on les aperçoit&#8230 

Je cherche et je reviens.


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Avril 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Une paire comme ça ne s'oublie pas (je parle bien sûr des moustaches du masseur, on les aperçoit&#8230
> 
> Je cherche et je reviens.





Tu as l'oeil ! 
De superbes moustaches en guidon de vélo, effectivement ! :style:


----------



## Berthold (23 Avril 2012)

C'est parti. Sur mon échelle personnelle à moi, un très bon film.





Meilleur que le seau.
Très important, le seau. Pour l'ambiance.

Et puis il y a l'album. Fondamental, l'album.





L'album de timbres, bien sûr.


----------



## Lastrada (23 Avril 2012)

Un crime au Paradis de Jean Becker ?


----------



## Berthold (23 Avril 2012)

Très exactement, bravo !
Excellente prestation d'une tripotée d'excellents acteurs, je conseille instamment ce film à ceux qui ne l'aurait pas vu.
Villeret et Balasko sont incroyables, Dussolier excellent, etc., etc., bref, un grand moment.


----------



## Lastrada (24 Avril 2012)




----------



## Human-Fly (24 Avril 2012)

Pilier?... 
 Et film Français "fabriqué en France", par ailleurs?... 




 PS : 

 Sinon, pour Audrey Tautou, sur ma dernière image... Je pense que j'aurais mieux fait de vous montrer directement son visage de face et en gros plan... Vous l'auriez reconnue moins facilement... :rateau:


----------



## Berthold (24 Avril 2012)

KILLER ? > film pas forcément français&#8230; 

FILMER ?




PS nous n'entretiendrons pas de polémique : Audrey de face ou Audrey de fesses  (Je n'ai pas dit Audrey des fesses, d'ailleurs) ?


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Avril 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> KILLER ? > film pas forcément français
> 
> FILMER ?
> 
> ...




 Ah tiens oui, "Killer" !... 

Je ne suis pas fier de moi, sur ce coup-là... :rateau:  




Quant à ce que tu dis sur Audrey... Je ne dirais qu'une chose... 
Je dirais que ça mérite le respect !...


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Avril 2012)

Audrey Toutouuuuuuuuu !


----------



## Lastrada (24 Avril 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Pilier?...
> Et film Français "fabriqué en France", par ailleurs?...



Non.



Berthold a dit:


> KILLER ? > film pas forcément français
> 
> FILMER ?



Le film est Espagnol et en langue anglaise.









​


----------



## Lastrada (24 Avril 2012)




----------



## 'chon (24 Avril 2012)

Bonsoir, "El maquinista"? 
Me parece..


----------



## Lastrada (24 Avril 2012)

Si.
.


----------



## Lastrada (26 Avril 2012)

'chon a dit:


> Bonsoir, "El maquinista"?
> Me parece..



Il s'agit bien du Machiniste, drame de Brad Anderson, sorti en 2004.




*Et donc c'est une magnifique victoire de 'chon, dont c'est maintenant le tour de proposer un film.*



Voila.​


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Avril 2012)

Comme ça, au moins, c'est clair ! ​ 



 PS : 

 ( Hors sujet : ) 

 Sans vouloir faire de "parisiano-parisianisme", je signale que *Thief(1981)* (aka Le Solitaire ), le premier long métrage cinématographique de *Michael Mann*, est *de nouveau à l'affiche à Paris depuis hier*.   :love: 

 Pour la province, par contre, je ne sais pas si une reprise en salles est aussi à l'ordre du jour...


----------



## Berthold (29 Avril 2012)

Ben alors, 'chon ?

:sleep:


----------



## Lastrada (29 Avril 2012)

N'fais pas ta 'tête-eu'de co 'chon.  :mouais:


----------



## Berthold (29 Avril 2012)

Ne sois pas ron'chon. :love: :rose:


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Avril 2012)

'chon a dit:


> Bonsoir, "El maquinista"?
> Me parece..




Jolie participation ! :king:
Tu as fait le bon choix en t'en mêlant, 'chon !


----------



## Berthold (30 Avril 2012)

Ne nous fait pas trop languir, nous autres, on bout, 'chon


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Mai 2012)

Sors un peu de ton plumard, 'chon !


----------



## Berthold (1 Mai 2012)

Ouais, arrête ta partie de polo, 'chon.














't' façon, c'est dangereux


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Mai 2012)

Film français, vers les années 1950?...


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Mai 2012)

Vu que j'ai l'impression qu'on a perduchon Quelqu'un reprend la main ?


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Mai 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Vu que j'ai l'impression qu'on a perduchon Quelqu'un reprend la main ?



Il m'avait semblé comprendre que Berthold avait lancé une nouvelle session... 
Mais je me suis peut-être trompé... :rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Mai 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Il m'avait semblé comprendre que Berthold avait lancé une nouvelle session...
> Mais je me suis peut-être trompé... :rateau:


Je l'ai pas compris comme cela c'est une image de polo à vélo d'où son message Polo chon


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Mai 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Je l'ai pas compris comme cela c'est une image de polo à vélo d'où son message Polo chon



Le jeu de mots ne m'avait pas du tout échappé !...  
Mais j'avais aussi espéré voir dans l'image l'accompagnant le premier élément d'une nouvelle session... 



Personnellement, je veux bien lancer une nouvelle session dans quelques heures (après minuit), mais j'aurai très peu de temps disponible demain...
J'aurai sans doute davantage de temps à partir de vendredi, par contre.


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Mai 2012)

Finalement, je peux vous proposer une nouvelle session cette nuit à partir de 2h.
Je serai peu disponible entre 2h et 17h, et pas du tout dipsonible entre 17h et 1h. 
Si ça vous convient, OK.

Dans le cas contraire, la main à qui la veut dès maintenant !


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Mai 2012)

Hop ! 




 



 Film à petit budget, et le premier du réalisateur. Qui depuis en a fait un autre... Et un troisième est actuellement en post-production.


----------



## Berthold (3 Mai 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Je l'ai pas compris comme cela c'est une image de polo à vélo d'où son message Polo chon


Ben oui, c'est tout :rose:





Human-Fly a dit:


> Le jeu de mots ne m'avait pas du tout échappé !...
> Mais j'avais aussi espéré voir dans l'image l'accompagnant le premier élément d'une nouvelle session...


Désolé. C'est vrai que c'eut été sympa, mais non. Pas de regret donc :





Human-Fly a dit:


> Film à petit budget, et le premier du réalisateur. Qui depuis en a fait un autre... Et un troisième est actuellement en post-production.


Pas d'idée pour l'instant, le bonhomme me dit quelque chose. US ?


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Mai 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Ben oui, c'est tout :roseésolé. C'est vrai que c'eut été sympa, mais non. Pas de regret donc as d'idée pour l'instant, le bonhomme me dit quelque chose. US ?




 Acteurs principaux américains. 
 Film répertorié sur imdb comme film américain. 
 L'action est entièrement située à New York, mais le tournage semble avoir entièrement eu lieu au Canada. 
 Je ne sais pas quelle est la nationalité du réalisateur... Pas encore très connu. 
 Le scénariste du film, qui en est aussi le producteur, est français. Et assez connu. 









 Pas certain que la demoiselle ait rencontré le véritable Père Noël...​ 



 Le film a coûté $ 8 000 000, mais n'en a rapporté que 4 aux USA... :rateau: 
 J'espère qu'ils se sont rattrapés à l'international, parce que je trouve le film vraiment réussi.


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Mai 2012)

Pour ce réveillon de Noël, l'ambiance risque de ne pas être vraiment festive... 






L'héroïne. ​



L'actrice a joué dans une excellente série américaine, très connue, et actuellement encore en cours de tournage... 

Par ailleurs, l'intégralité de l'action du film se déroule dans un immeuble à New York, à l'exception de la dernière scène dans laquelle on voit une rue...  
Plus précisément encore, l'action du film commence dans les bureaux professionnels d'un étage de l'immeuble en question, et se déplace assez vite jusqu'au parking de ce même immeuble... 

Là, ça devrait logiquement commencer à être plus facile. 


J'essaie de repasser ce soir...


----------



## Scalounet (3 Mai 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Le scénariste du film, qui en est aussi le producteur, est français. Et assez connu.



Il a notamment produit Cuba Gooding Jr et Miguel Ferrer 


Javais «*trouvé*»  ce film en version Canadienne il y a une paire d'années, faudrait que je remette la main sur le dvd, mais lidée me fatigue a lavance !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (3 Mai 2012)

Les gardiens de parkings ne sont plus ce qu'ils étaient. 

edit/


Human-Fly a dit:


> (...) J'espère qu'ils se sont rattrapés à  l'international, parce que je trouve le film vraiment réussi.


Quand j'ai vu l'actrice au départ du film je me suis dit "encore une blonde neuneu" qui va morfler. 
Et j'ai ensuite été agréablement surpris par sa détermination.


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Mai 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> Il a notamment produit Cuba Gooding Jr et Miguel Ferrer
> 
> 
> J&#8217;avais «*trouvé*»  ce film en version Canadienne il y a une paire d'années, faudrait que je remette la main sur le dvd, mais l&#8217;idée me fatigue a l&#8217;avance !



Dans ce cas tu n'as plus qu'à le racheter en DVD zone 2 ou en Blu-Ray, je ne vois pas d'autre solution ! 






PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Les gardiens de parkings ne sont plus ce qu'ils étaient.
> 
> edit/
> 
> ...


Certes, en ce qui concerne les gardiens de parkings... :hosto: 

Sinon, l'héroïne est bien blonde.  Mais elle n'est pas du tout neuneu !!!... 
Et elle sait effectivement faire preuve d'une belle détermination.  




Nous avons donc deux gagnants potentiels, si l'un de vous veut bien conclure la session en donnant explicitement le titre du film... 



Pour les autres, une session qui devient de plus en plus facile : 






*Image Bonus ! :love:*​



Donc, la main à l'un de vous deux, si vous le voulez bien. :king: 
Ou à un autre gagnant qui pourrait se manifester... :king:


----------



## Scalounet (4 Mai 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Dans ce cas tu n'as plus qu'à le racheter en DVD zone 2 ou en Blu-Ray, je ne vois pas d'autre solution !




Disons, que je lavais eu de manière... comment dire.... enfin tu vois cque jveux dire ? 

Jai dailleurs regardé, et on trouve toujours «*deuxième sous sol*» en téléchargement ! 

Je laisse la main a PoorMonsteR car hélas, je nai vraiment pas le temps en ce moment !


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Mai 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> Disons, que je l&#8217;avais eu de manière... comment dire.... enfin tu vois c&#8217;que j&#8217;veux dire ?
> 
> J&#8217;ai d&#8217;ailleurs regardé, et on trouve toujours «*deuxième sous sol*» en téléchargement !
> 
> Je laisse la main a PoorMonsteR car hélas, je n&#8217;ai vraiment pas le temps en ce moment !


 
 C'était effectivement *P2 ( aka "Deuxième Sous-sol" )*, de *Franck Khalfoun*. 
 Film produit par *Alexandre Aja*, qui a aussi écrit le scénario. 









*( Click to zoom.  ) *​ 



 Donc, la main à PoorMonsteR ! :king:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Mai 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> (...) Donc, la main à PoorMonsteR ! :king:


Zut, ce n'était pas prévu ça. 

Je cherche quelque chose et je re. 

edit/




​
J'espère qu'il n'est pas déjà passé ici.


----------



## Romuald (4 Mai 2012)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> J'espère qu'il n'est pas déjà passé ici.



Qui ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Mai 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Qui ?


Ce film, banane.


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Mai 2012)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Ce film, banane.



L'image me dit quelque chose... 
Espionnage?... Policier?... Science-Fiction?...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Mai 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> L'image me dit quelque chose...
> Espionnage?... Policier?... Science-Fiction?...


Thriller.
L'image est l'élément-clé du film.


----------



## Berthold (5 Mai 2012)

Il fait froid ou le monsieur est naturellement un peu bleu ?


----------



## Scalounet (5 Mai 2012)

HF, normal que cela te dise quelque chose, tu avais présenté ce film il y a quelques temps !  

Le fait que PoorMonsteR ait parlé de l&#8217;élément clé du film m&#8217;a de suite fait penser a ça !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Mai 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Il fait froid ou le monsieur est naturellement un peu bleu ?


Mauvaise qualité de la photo. 






Comme cette copie d'écran du film un peu verdâtre. 

edit/ Désolé si HF l'a déjà proposé. :rose:


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Mai 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> HF, normal que cela te dise quelque chose, tu avais présenté ce film il y a quelques temps !
> 
> Le fait que PoorMonsteR ait parlé de lélément clé du film ma de suite fait penser a ça !



Ah oui, effectivement ! 
J'ai vraiment bien aimé ce film. 

Là, je ne serai pas disponible avant demain dans le meilleur des cas.
Donc, pour une fois, je laisse les autres chercher.


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Mai 2012)

C'est Limitless ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Mai 2012)

badmonkeyman a dit:


> C'est Limitless ?


Exact !

A toi la main.


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Mai 2012)

Ok. Merci 

J'espère que ce film n'a pas été déjà proposé, donc voici :


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Mai 2012)

Jackie Chan ?


----------



## Scalounet (5 Mai 2012)

Encore un truc chintoc !! 

Le genre de film improbable ou une nana asiatique du nom de trucmuchsato, sortie d&#8217;un rallye raid venant de nul part, menace d&#8217;un faisceau lumineux avec sa maglite un homme lui même d&#8217;origine asiatique, directement inspiré vestimentairement des guerriers masai, ou un homme lève les bras de satisfaction après avoir fait un saut en hauteur sans élan de 35m et c&#8217;est retrouvé perché en haut d&#8217;un pylône (en même temps, y a de quoi être content); et ou l&#8217;on voit un ninja faire du skate board a l&#8217;horizontal sur une rampe a 45° pavée de verre surplombant la route ! 

La franchement... ça ne me dit rien du tout


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Mai 2012)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Jackie Chan ?



Oui 
Un film de 1998.


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Mai 2012)

badmonkeyman a dit:


> Oui
> Un film de 1998.



*Who am I?* ?...

L'un des rares films avec Jackie Chan que je ne connaisse pas...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Mai 2012)

Bien joué HF.

Première fois que j'entends parler de ce film. :rose:


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Mai 2012)

C'est bien ça 
Jackie Chan, un de mes acteurs préférés ! 

Il est vraiment sympa ce film, je vous le conseil. 
Vous pouvez le regarder *ici*.

À toi Human-Fly.


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Mai 2012)

badmonkeyman a dit:


> C'est bien ça
> Jackie Chan, un de mes acteurs préférés !
> 
> Il est vraiment sympa ce film, je vous le conseil.
> ...



 Merci. 

 Jackie Chan, un de mes acteurs préférés aussi !... :love: 




 En espérant ne pas vous l'avoir déjà proposé... 
 Au pire, pas depuis longtemps...








*( Le même genre en plus grand.)*​ 



 Quand j'ai commencé à utiliser Internet, j'ai commencé par intervenir sur un forum. 
 Et c'était justement pour parler du film que je vous propose actuellement.


----------



## Berthold (6 Mai 2012)

Bon, d'après les cordages, un film de marins ? Pirates ?


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Mai 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Bon, d'après les cordages, un film de marins ? Pirates ?



 J'avoue que j'espérais un peu qu'au moins l'un d'entre-vous tomberait dans le panneau... 
 Et bien non !  
 Cette scène ne se situe ni sur un bateau ni dans un port... 
 Ceci dit, la dernière scène du film, elle, se déroule bien sur un bateau... 









* ( Le même genre en plus grand.  ) *

​


----------



## Berthold (6 Mai 2012)

Ça, dès qu'il s'agit de tomber dans un panneau, je ne suis pas le dernier&#8230; 

Pour l'époque de l'action, XVIIe ? XVIIIe ?


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Mai 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Ça, dès qu'il s'agit de tomber dans un panneau, je ne suis pas le dernier
> 
> Pour l'époque de l'action, XVIIe ? XVIIIe ?



 Si tu savais le nombre de panneaux dans lesquels je tombe aussi... :rateau: 


 L'action du film est située au XVIIIème siècle. 








* ( Le même genre en plus grand.  ) *


 ​


----------



## Scalounet (6 Mai 2012)

Trop facile !  

Cest le Pacte des loups !  super film au demeurant


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Mai 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> Trop facile !
> 
> Cest le Pacte des loups !  super film au demeurant




 C'est effectivement *Le Pacte des Loups*, de Christophe Gans.  
 Film que j'aime beaucoup. J'avais eu la chance, en 2001, d'en discuter avec Christophe Gans, et je lui avais par ailleurs dit que mon film d'action préféré était *Crying Freeman*. Film que j'ai déjà proposé ici.  Lui ne considère pas du tout Crying Freeman comme son film d'action préféré... Je garde un très bon souvenir de ces quelques conversations. 









*Bref*... ​ 



 Bien joué, à toi la main ! :king:


----------



## Scalounet (6 Mai 2012)

Je ne dirais pas non plus que Crying Freeman est mon film d&#8217;action préféré, mais c&#8217;est un très bon film, j&#8217;adore la musique dans ce film (surtout au début quand la fille explique ce qui lui arrive)  cette musique me fait penser a un très bon film que j&#8217;aime beaucoup, je ne sais pas s&#8217;il a été proposé ici, c&#8217;est Black Rain !! 
Dans le genre similaire au pacte des loups il y a Sleepy Hollow que j&#8217;aime beaucoup aussi ! (c&#8217;est un peu plus drôle mais le style, la période sont similaires) 

Je vais essayer de m&#8217;y coller mais je dois partir voter  
si quelqu&#8217;un a l&#8217;occasion de s&#8217;y coller, n&#8217;hesitez pas ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h49 ----------

Bon aller, vite fait bien fait ! 

Petit film bien sympathique de 2009 !


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Mai 2012)

L'acteur de la première image me fait penser à *Jeff Wincott*... :hein:
 Mais je crains que ça ne soit pas ça, en fait... :rateau:


----------



## Scalounet (8 Mai 2012)

Non non  

Bon c&#8217;est encore les vacances alors on va accélérer la cadence avec une paire daim dix ! 

Alors, film de 2009 c&#8217;est dit, film franco-italien, ça je l&#8217;avais point dit, film qui se déroule des années 30 aux années 80 ! 

Dans l&#8217;un de ces 3 photos se trouve la vedette du film !  ça va devenir tout de suite plus simple !


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Mai 2012)

En recoupant les indices, j'en suis arrivé à la conclusion qu'il pourrait s'agir de *Vincere*, de Marco Bellocchio ...  
 Que je n'ai pas vu... :rateau:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (8 Mai 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> (...) Dans l&#8217;un de ces 3 photos se trouve la vedette du film !  ça va devenir tout de suite plus simple !


La vache et le prisonnier ?




Je suis déjà dehors.


----------



## Scalounet (8 Mai 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> En recoupant les indices, j'en suis arrivé à la conclusion qu'il pourrait s'agir de *Vincere*, de Marco Bellocchio ...
> Que je n'ai pas vu... :rateau:



Ahhhhhhhh, bravo, tu as bien oeuvré, il faut dire que les indices étaient la, le rapprochement a été fait, mais ce n&#8217;est pas ça Vincere de Marco Bellochio ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h29 ----------




PoorMonsteR a dit:


> La vache et le prisonnier ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cher monsieur, vous êtes le maillon faible !! effectivement je vous demande de sortir bien vous soyez déjà dehors 

Ceci étant, tu as quand même trouvé la vedette du film.... mais avant que tu ne reprennes la parole, car je te vois venir... non la vedette n&#8217;est pas la vache !!


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Mai 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> Non non
> 
> Bon cest encore les vacances alors on va accélérer la cadence avec une paire daim dix !
> 
> ...


J'ai trouvé dans la 1ère j'ai reconnu Benito Mussolini 

Mais je savais pas qu'il avait fait du cinéma :rose:


----------



## Scalounet (8 Mai 2012)

Un indice important qui devrait vous mettre sur la bonne voie si vous avez déjà vu un autre film du même genre dans lequel jouait (entre autre) un acteur Français très très connu ! 

Si ça c&#8217;est pas un indice 






Et pour finir, l&#8217;acteur principal du film qui lui aussi devrait maintenant vous donner une idée si je tiens compte de la pugnacité de certains a vouloir trouver rapidement ! 





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h41 ----------




Dos Jones a dit:


> J'ai trouvé dans la 1ère j'ai reconnu Benito Mussolini&#8230;
> 
> Mais je savais pas qu'il avait fait du cinéma&#8230; :rose:



C&#8217;est vrai qu&#8217;on était plus habitué a le voir dans des documentaires ce brave homme, mais bravo quand même pour l&#8217;avoir reconnu  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h42 ----------

Une fois que vous aurez trouvé le titre de ce film, si vous ne l&#8217;avez pas vu, je vous le conseille vivement, c&#8217;est un film superbe qui vous met du baume au coeur (un peu comme l&#8217;autre film qui lui ressemble d&#8217;ailleurs) !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (8 Mai 2012)

Cinema Paradiso ?


----------



## Scalounet (8 Mai 2012)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Cinema Paradiso ?



Tu as vu un petit garçon traire une vache dans Cinéma Paradisio ?   (je t&#8217;avais pourtant bien dit que la vache n&#8217;était pas la vedette du film non ?) 

Mais...... 


Tu as une nouvelle fois, fais avancer les choses de manière significative !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (8 Mai 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> Tu as vu un petit garçon traire une vache dans Cinéma Paradisio ?
> 
> (...)


Je n'ai pas vu le film en fait. 

Mais la salle de ciné, le gamin, l'acteur français très très connu, le film italien (peut-être), tout ça tout ça... 

edit/ Joselito ?


----------



## Scalounet (8 Mai 2012)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Je n'ai pas vu le film en fait.
> 
> Mais la salle de ciné, le gamin, l'acteur français très très connu, le film italien (peut-être), tout ça tout ça...
> 
> edit/ Joselito ?



Tu devrais le voir  

Non non, ça n&#8217;est pas Joselito  

J&#8217;ai bien dit que tu étais sur la bonne piste en proposant Cinéma Paradisio, si tu cherches un peu je sent que tu vas trouver (ou un autre) :rateau:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (8 Mai 2012)

Je crois avoir retrouvé Marguerite 

Une pure formalité ?


----------



## Scalounet (8 Mai 2012)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Je crois avoir retrouvé Marguerite
> 
> Une pure formalité ?



La vache, elle était ou ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (8 Mai 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> La vache, elle était ou ?


Arf j'ai mis le mauvais titre. 

_"Baaria, la porta del vento"_ ?


----------



## Scalounet (8 Mai 2012)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Arf j'ai mis le mauvais titre.
> 
> _"Baaria, la porta del vento"_ ?



Tu vois, quand tu te donnes la peine !  

Effectivement il s&#8217;agit bien de Baaria, réalisé par Giuseppe Tornatore (Cinéma Paradisio) 





A toi


----------



## PoorMonsteR (8 Mai 2012)

Merci. 

New movie :


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Mai 2012)

*Dog Day Afternoon*, de Sydney Lumet?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (8 Mai 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *Dog Day Afternoon*, de Sydney Lumet?


T'es désespérant Pierre. 

D'un autre côté, quand on connaît John Cazale c'est plus simple.


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Mai 2012)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> T'es désespérant Pierre.
> 
> D'un autre côté, quand on connaît John Cazale c'est plus simple.



OK. 
Je reviens quand je peux. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h44 ----------



 Petite session facile et de circonstance... 




* ( Click to zoom.  ) *


​


----------



## Scalounet (8 Mai 2012)

Parachutage sous surveillance d'Irina Demick dans... le jour le plus long


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Mai 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> Parachutage sous surveillance d'Irina Demick dans... le jour le plus long





Je ne pensais quand même pas que ça irait aussi vite... :rateau:

C'est *exactement ça* ! 




Bien joué, à toi la main ! :king:


----------



## Scalounet (8 Mai 2012)

Merci  

Tu avais bien précisé que c&#8217;était facile, et effectivement ça l&#8217;était !  

Ceci étant, je n&#8217;en tire aucune gloire, je suis passionné par tout ce qui touche le débarquement en normandie, et c&#8217;est certainement un des films que j&#8217;ai vu le plus (avec Midnight Express, bien que celui-ci, je n&#8217;ai pas du le voir depuis au moins 20 ans) ce qui, n&#8217;est pas le cas du jour le plus long !! 

Je laisse la main car dans les jours qui vont suivre, je ne pourrais passer qu&#8217;a la vitesse d&#8217;un cheval au galop ! 

ps: Merci les gars pour vos cdb


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Mai 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> Je laisse la main car dans les jours qui vont suivre, je ne pourrais passer qu&#8217;a la vitesse d&#8217;un cheval au galop !
> 
> ps: Merci les gars pour vos cdb


Joli session et pour le CDB c'est dans mes tablettes car vBulletin ne veut pas&#8230; 

Je vous propose donc ceci&#8230;









​
Film que j'ai découvert avec beaucoup de plaisir&#8230; 

Je pense que c'est une session qui fera pas long feu ceci dit&#8230;


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Mai 2012)

*Hugo*, de Martin Scorsese?


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Mai 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *Hugo*, de Martin Scorsese?


Je savais bien que ça ferait pas long feu 

 

Film à posséder absolument dans sa vidéothèque ne serait-ce que pour redécouvrir l'uvre de Melies qu'il y a dans les bonus du DVD 

Voili, voilou

Si la mouche à tête blanche* veut bien prendre la suite  

* Référence à un autre film


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Mai 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Je savais bien que ça ferait pas long feu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci. 

J'ai moi aussi beaucoup aimé ce film. 

Là, je vais manquer de temps...
Je risque de ne pas pouvoir vous proposer de nouvelle session avant demain fin de matinée ou début d'après-midi...
Si vous préférez passer plus vite à une nouvelle énigme, la main à qui la veut.


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Mai 2012)

Voici pour vous :





* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## Berthold (9 Mai 2012)

Oh. L'Élysée.

À moins que&#8230;

Bon, film US ?
La Maison blanche, en automne ou hiver, pas un visiteur&#8230; film catastrophe ? policier ? en tout cas film sérieux ?


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Mai 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Oh. L'Élysée.
> 
> À moins que&#8230;
> 
> ...



J'avoue ne pas comprendre moi-même pourquoi l'endroit est désert à ce point... :rateau:
Film sérieux.
En coproduction. USA - Japon.  ​ 






*(Click to zoom.  )*
​


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Mai 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Oh. L'Élysée.
> 
> À moins que
> 
> ...



Je penche plus pour le capitole...

Un remake de Pearl Arbour ?


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Mai 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Je penche plus pour le capitole...
> 
> Un remake de Pearl Arbour ?



Tu y es ! 
Tu as identifié correctement le bâtiment et le sujet du film.  








*( Click to zoom.  )*
​


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Mai 2012)

Pearl Harbor 2001

Dans allo ciné il y en a 2 et je n'ai vu que le premier

D'ailleurs le second à l'air de s'appeler "Pearl Harbor Pearlmageddon"

Ho là, en lisant les détails le second à l'air d'une grosse daube...

Déjà que le premier...

Mais ton film est peut-être autre chose


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Mai 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Pearl Harbor 2001
> 
> Dans allo ciné il y en a 2 et je n'ai vu que le premier
> 
> ...



Nooon, le film que je vous propose n'est pas une grosse daube !!!... 
J'avoue qu'il a parfois pu m'arriver, par fantaisie, de vous proposer des films qui n'étaient certes pas des purs chefs d'oeuvre... 
Mais dans ces cas-là, j'en avertis généralement les honorables participants à ce thread... 

Et le film que je vous propose n'est pas non plus de 2001... 








* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## Berthold (9 Mai 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Je penche plus pour le capitole...



:rose: :rateau: Ah oui, merdre. Je confonds toujours les deux.





Human-Fly a dit:


> Et le film que je vous propose n'est pas non plus de 2001...


Les prises de vues ont l'air assez récentes ?


----------



## Scalounet (9 Mai 2012)

De passage vite fait, on dirait Tora Tora Tora, si c&#8217;est pas ça, j&#8217;suis pas loin  

Tchusss

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h32 ----------




Berthold a dit:


> :rose: :rateau: Ah oui, merdre. Je confonds toujours les deux.Les prises de vues ont l'air assez récentes ?



C&#8217;est ce qui me met le doute compte tenu de la qualité de l&#8217;image, mais bon, y a peut-être une version remasterisée !


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Mai 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> Cest ce qui me met le doute compte tenu de la qualité de limage, mais bon, y a peut-être une version remasterisée !



ou un remake ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Mai 2012)

Oups j'ai zappé le post de Scalounet. Sorry.


----------



## Scalounet (9 Mai 2012)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Oups j'ai zappé le post de Scalounet. Sorry.



Tu nas pas honte de me zapper comme ça dit ? :mouais:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Mai 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> Tu nas pas honte de me zapper comme ça dit ? :mouais:


Oops pardon M'sieur Scalounet. :rose:

Non en fait j'avais proposé _Tora ! Tora ! Tora !_ sans voir que tu l'avais déjà cité.


----------



## Lastrada (9 Mai 2012)

Bien sûr.

Je propose  : _Tora ! Tora ! Tora !_ (1970) de Richard Viandeur.













> En Juin 1941, l'Ambassadeur japonais aux Etats-Unis tranquillise le Ministre des Affaires Etrangères et le Ministre de la Guerre : le Japon bien sûr n'attaquera jamais les USA. Prudents, ceux-ci s'équipent d'un équipement très perfectionné pour décoder les messages secrets des Japonais. 7 Décembre 1941 : Pearl Harbour.





Ce film a d'ailleurs été numéro 1.







​


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Mai 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> De passage vite fait, on dirait Tora Tora Tora, si cest pas ça, jsuis pas loin
> 
> Tchusss
> 
> ...



 La prochaine fois, t'auras qu'à pas douter !... 




Scalounet a dit:


> Tu nas pas honte de me zapper comme ça dit ? :mouais:





PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Oops pardon M'sieur Scalounet. :rose:
> 
> Non en fait j'avais proposé _Tora ! Tora ! Tora !_ sans voir que tu l'avais déjà cité.



Et toi, t'auras qu'à pas zapper les posts de Scalounet !...  




Lastrada a dit:


> Bien sûr.
> 
> Je propose  : _Tora ! Tora ! Tora !_ (1970) de Richard Viandeur.
> 
> ...



Toi, la prochaine fois, t'auras qu'à écrire correctement le nom du réalisateur !...  



Bref, il s'agit bien de *Tora! Tora! Tora! (1970) *, co-réalisé par Richard Fleischer, Kinji Fukasaku, et Toshio Masuda. 








*( Click to zoom.  )*

Là, le monsieur, il est en train de se dire : 

" - Mais qu'est-ce qu'ils sont forts, dans "C'est quoi, ce film?" !... "​



( PS : J'ai le film en DVD, mais comme souvent j'ai trouvé mes images sur une page web consacrée à l'édition Blu-Ray. 
*Ici*, pour ceux que ça intéresse. Peut-être une édition remasterisée, effectivement... D'où, sans doute, la qualité des images...  ) 

Bien joué Scalounet, à toi la main ! :king:


----------



## Scalounet (9 Mai 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> La prochaine fois, t'auras qu'à pas douter !...



Mais heuuuuu !! en fait je n&#8217;avais pas vraiment de doute, c&#8217;est la faute a Berthold ça !  

C&#8217;est vrai que ce film est un classique de chez classique, et c&#8217;est un film qui est correctement entré dans les an(n)ales du film de guerre et ce, par le chenal le plus étroit !


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Mai 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> Mais heuuuuu !! en fait je n&#8217;avais pas vraiment de doute, c&#8217;est la faute a Berthold ça !
> 
> C&#8217;est vrai que ce film est un classique de chez classique, et c&#8217;est un film qui est correctement entré dans les an(n)ales du film de guerre et ce, par le chenal le plus étroit !



Voilà. 

Un classique entré dans les annales, effectivement.  
Film très intéressant, qui confronte les points de vues américains et japonais sur l'attaque de Pearl Harbour. Sans doute l'un des premiers films a l'avoir fait, et assurément l'un des premiers à l'avoir fait aussi bien. 
Bref, à découvrir ou à redécouvrir...


----------



## Scalounet (9 Mai 2012)

Le moment que je préfère cest juste avant le décollage, la musique qui va bien avec les images des aviateurs qui boivent le saké... jadore ce passage !


----------



## Scalounet (11 Mai 2012)

Ben alors ? 

Jattends !!


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Mai 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> Le moment que je préfère cest juste avant le décollage, la musique qui va bien avec les images des aviateurs qui boivent le saké... jadore ce passage !



La musique du film est excellente, mais le passage que tu décris ne figure pas dans la version que j'ai en DVD...
Donc, soit il s'agit d'une scène inédite figurant dans une version longue que je ne connais pas, soit tu te trompes de film ! 




Scalounet a dit:


> Ben alors ?
> 
> Jattends !!



Bien qu'ayant probablement imaginé une scène supplémentaire, tu as bien identifié le film, et tu as donc gagné, comme je te le disais dans *ce post*. 

Donc, à toi la main, je te le confirme ! :king:


----------



## Lastrada (12 Mai 2012)

Bon, OK. Mais *qui* a gagné ?


----------



## Romuald (12 Mai 2012)

Kate ?


----------



## Scalounet (12 Mai 2012)

oupsss avaipavukcétèmoi !

ajpasslamain sikekun aanvi !


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Mai 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> oupsss avaipavukcétèmoi !
> 
> ajpasslamain sikekun aanvi !




 Bon, OK. 




Petite session sans doute pas trop difficile : 






 L'acteur qui joue l'officier inspectant ses troupes est assez connu... 
 Comment ça, l'image est de mauvaise qualité?... ​ 



 Le film n'est pas très connu du grand public, le réalisateur non plus.
 Mais il y a pas mal de gens connus dans la distribution, par contre. 
 En fait, la principale difficulté de cette session sera de vous contenter de la qualité médiocre de mes images...  Je n'ai rien trouvé de mieux sur le Net, et comme je ne suis pas complètement disponible, je n'ai pas le temps de vous faire des captures à la main à partir de mon DVD... :rateau:

 Indice précieux : identifier le genre du film*, c'est identifier son titre ! 




  *En Anglais.
 Le genre du film est aussi son titre. Et réciproquement...


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Mai 2012)

Le même personnage que précédemment :






 Pas plus facilement identifiable que la fois d'avant... 
 Mais l'image comprend tout de même des indices, non?... ​ 



 Si vous êtes sages, vous aurez peut-être bientôt droit à des gens plus facilement identifiables, sur mes prochaines images...


----------



## Scalounet (13 Mai 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Mais l'image comprend tout de même des indices, non?... ​



Que tu puises tes images par le biais dun site Russe ? 

Pour le moment, ça mdit rin !! :mouais:


----------



## Berthold (13 Mai 2012)

Il s'agit donc de Barry Lindon, de Kubrick.





Non, pas d'idée.


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Mai 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> Que tu puises tes images par le biais dun site Russe ?
> 
> Pour le moment, ça mdit rin !! :mouais:



Pour le site russe, je ne sais pas, je n'ai pas fait attention... :rateau: 




Berthold a dit:


> Il s'agit donc de Barry Lindon, de Kubrick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Le film que je vous propose me semble un peu moins prestigieux, je le crains...  

Il faut le voir comme un hommage assez tardif à un genre cinématographique, voire à un sous-genre... 

Là, en principe, vous deviez avoir assez d'indices pour trouver !... 

Mais je vais vous faciliter la tâche : 










Le principal méchant du film. 







Le héros. En pleine action... 
Acteur assez connu. 
Comment ça, il est de dos?... 







Le héros, de face.







Le héros, trinquant avec un ami...







L'ami en question. 
Acteur connu.


​


----------



## PoorMonsteR (13 Mai 2012)

Jack Sparrow serait-il un descendant du héros ?


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Mai 2012)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Jack Sparrow serait-il un descendant du héros ?




Je ne serais pas étonné que tu aies trouvé le titre du film pour la distribution en France, en DVD. 
Alors que j'avais tout fait pour vous faire trouver le titre original... :rateau:




Le fait que tu aies probablement trouvé le titre français et pas le titre original, ça fait rire le Monsieur : 






Un ami de l'ami du héros... 
Donc, fort logiquement un gentil. 

Acteur reconnaissable par tous les cinéphiles du monde, qui pourront au minimum l'associer à un autre film... 
Un film très connu... 


​


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Mai 2012)

L'héroïne. 
Actrice connue... 

​


----------



## bompi (13 Mai 2012)

Connais pas. Mais j'envie le principal méchant...


----------



## Romuald (13 Mai 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Connais pas. Mais j'envie le principal méchant...



Tu ne connais pas Geneviève Bujold ?


----------



## Lastrada (13 Mai 2012)

J'hésite entre "Pause Café", et "Angélique, Marquise des anges".  :mouais:


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Mai 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Connais pas. Mais j'envie le principal méchant...



Si tu avais vu le film, je ne sais pas si tu l'envierais forcément autant...  




Romuald a dit:


> Tu ne connais pas Geneviève Bujold ?



 Précisément ! 




Tu gagnes une nouvelle image-indice en guide de récompense... 






 Je propose cette image pour bien insister sur l'importance de l'élément aquatique, assez présent dans le film. ​



Lastrada a dit:


> J'hésite entre "Pause Café", et "Angélique, Marquise des anges".  :mouais:



Plus près du second que du premier, mais ça n'est toujours pas ça...


----------



## bompi (13 Mai 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu ne connais pas Geneviève Bujold ?


Il est rare que je reconnaisse une actrice à ses atouts... Peut-être la célèbre Kitten Natividad, quand même 

Mais je reconnais Geneviève Bujold sur le portrait. Quant à la scène aquatique, *Le grand bleu* ?


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Mai 2012)

Concernant le genre du film, ça devrait commencer à se préciser un peu, là, non?... :bebe: 
*Je le répète* ; identifier le genre du film, c'est aussi identifier son titre. 

 Indice supplémentaire : parmi les actrices du film, la fille d'un réalisateur très connu... 


 Je repasse demain...


----------



## bompi (14 Mai 2012)

Je cherchais sur IMDB en anglais. En français, ça marche beaucoup mieux...


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Mai 2012)

Désolé, je n'ai pas été très disponible aujourd'hui... :rateau:



bompi a dit:


> Je cherchais sur IMDB en anglais. En français, ça marche beaucoup mieux...



Ah bon?... 
Voilà qui m'intéresse. 

L'indice que je donnais concernant le genre du film - qui correspond aussi à sont titre - fonctionne uniquement en Anglais. 




De face, voici de nouveau l'acteur de mes deux premières images ; cette fois-ci nettement plus facilement identifiable que précédemment. 








​


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Mai 2012)

Film de 1976.
Hommage assez tardif aux films de pirates. Catégorie de films parfois considéré comme une sorte de sous-genre du film de cape et d'épée. 
Là, ça devrait commencer à devenir vraiment hyper facile, non?...


----------



## Berthold (14 Mai 2012)

Bon, tout le monde sait mais personne n'ose se lancer ?

Le pirate des Caraïbes, de James Goldstone ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Mai 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Bon, tout le monde sait mais personne n'ose se lancer ?
> 
> Le pirate des Caraïbes, de James Goldstone ?


Ah enfin un volontaire ! 

PS : j'adorais Geneviève Bujold quand j'étais jeune. :love:


----------



## Berthold (14 Mai 2012)

Bon, si vous n'y voyez pas d'inconvénient, voici un film découvert récemment (mais pas si récent que ça).


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Mai 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Bon, tout le monde sait mais personne n'ose se lancer ?
> 
> Le pirate des Caraïbes, de James Goldstone ?




Je crois aussi qu'il y avait quelques timides, dans le coin...  

C'est exactement ça ! 

Film très divertissant. Et pas mal de gens connus dans la distribution. 

En Anglais, le titre du film est *Swashbuckler*, qui signifie en gros "spadassin bruyant", ou encore "fanfaron", ou "fier à bras". Le terme vient peut être du verbe "to swash", qui peut désigner le son métalique d'une épée sur un bouclier. Et "buckler" désigne un petit bouclier. Un "swashbuckler" est donc un combattant à l'épée bruyant et réputé peu discret. Mais ce même terme, "swashbuckler", signifie aussi "film de cape et d'épée". 
Donc, à la fois le genre du film et son titre. 



Bien joué, à toi la main ! :king:

Comment ça, j'arrive un peu tard???... 

...


----------



## Berthold (15 Mai 2012)

Merci Human-Fly. Deuxième série pour cette session. Des acteurs un peu connus, pas forcément très connus, disons qu'en les voyant on se dit : « J'ai déjà vu cette tête dans&#8230; »


----------



## Romuald (15 Mai 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je crois aussi qu'il y avait quelques timides, dans le coin...


Ce n'est pas seulement la timidité :rose:. C'est aussi la façon de trouver. La ce fut en épluchant la filmographie ouiquipédia de Geneviève Bujold ( :love: aussi  ) parce que je nageais total. Je préfère proposer une réponse, même fausse, quand les indices et les captures me la suggère.

Et surtout il faut avoir quelque chose à proposer derrière !



En tout cas l'énigme en cours ne me dit vraiment rien


----------



## bompi (15 Mai 2012)

Je n'ai pas vu ce film mais comme je crois reconnaître Selma Hayek (_gasp..._) en artiste peintre, qui plus est coincée sur son lit (une vie de souffrance, on peut dire), on pourrait penser à un biopic sur une peintre mexicaine très connue.


----------



## Berthold (15 Mai 2012)

Excellente déduction. De là ousque je suis, je ne peux pas poster de capture, mais voilà qui est bien inutile, donc&#8230;


----------



## Berthold (16 Mai 2012)

Du coup, ouikenne à rallonge oblige, je ne serai pas dispo jusqu'à dimanche soir. Bompi peut prendre la main puisqu'il a trouvé, ou qui veut&#8230;


----------



## bompi (16 Mai 2012)

Pareil. Sans doute pas Internet de tout le week-end sauf sur le téléphone. Snif.


----------



## Berthold (28 Mai 2012)

Au fait, la réponse claire n'a jamais été donnée : il s'agissait de Frida, biopic sur Frida Kahlo, peintre mexicaine du début du XXe.

Voilà&#8230; Qui prend la main ?


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Mai 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Au fait, la réponse claire n'a jamais été donnée : il s'agissait de Frida, biopic sur Frida Kahlo, peintre mexicaine du début du XXe.
> 
> Voilà Qui prend la main ?






 Et hop ! 







 Session facile, je pense. 
​ 



( PS : complètement hors sujet, parce que sans rapport avec l'actuelle session... 
 Mais je signale à tout hasard que les amateurs de cinéma fantastique, d'épouvante et d'horreur - ainsi que les curieux  - ne sauraient rater la petite fête donnée par la magazine Mad Movies pour ses 40 ans, à Paris, Gaumont Opéra Capucines, dans la nuit du 16 au 17 juin... :love:​ Infos complémentaires sur *ce site*, entre autres pages web qui en parlent... :love: )​ 

​


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Mai 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Et hop !
> 
> 
> > Image&#8230;
> ...


C'est dans le même genre qu'un Taxi pour Tobrouk ?


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Mai 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> C'est dans le même genre qu'un Taxi pour Tobrouk ?




Oui, il y a un peu de ça. 

Sauf qu'ici, il s'agit d'un film de propagande. Ce qui ne l'empêche pas, loin s'en faut, d'être excellent... 
Film américain datant de 1943, et réalisé pour soutenir l'armée américaine durant la deuxième guerre mondiale. 










Film connu. 
Réalisateur assez connu, et une star en tête d'affiche. 
Film de 1943. Qui, comme l'indique un site web que j'aime bien, est un remake d'un film soviétique de 1936, lequel était lui-même le remake d'un film américain de 1934... 
Et pour compliquer encore les choses, un autre remake américain fut réalisé en 1995...   

Et pour ajouter une touche de confusion supplémentaire, sachez que d'autres films sans rapport aucun avec celui que je vous propose en portent cependant le titre.


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Mai 2012)

L'acteur du milieu ne joue qu'un assez petit rôle dans le film, mais il était assez connu... Donc, ça vous aidera peut-être... 
Cet acteur était déjà présent dans un western que je vous avais proposé il y a quelques temps. 
Il est mort il y a quelques années, et ses deux fils sont eux-mêmes acteurs depuis longtemps. L'un est plus connu que l'autre... 

 

En principe, ça devrait devenir de plus en plus facile, là...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Mai 2012)

Quel beau désert...


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Mai 2012)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Quel beau désert...




 Tu parles de ce thread pendant la période des week-ends prolongés du mois de mai?... 


 Sinon, oui, effectivement, un beau désert...

 L'équipe du film s'est donné du mal pour faire ressembler ce sable californien au Sahara... 
 Outre de classiques décors, et le véritable char très présent dans de nombreuses scènes du film, des dunes de sable ont spécialement été créées pour l'occasion, le sable californien étant au naturel plus plat que les paysages du Sahara... Et - je ne sais trop pourquoi - des ombres ont même parfois été peintes sur le sable... Sans doute pour que les ombres offrent plus de contrastes avec le sable qu'auraient pu le faire des ombres naturelles...   






 



 Petite anecdote amusante concernant l'acteur principal du film. 
 Et que je connais moi-même depuis peu... :rateau:

 Il avait été blessé à la bouche durant sa jeunesse, et en avait gardé comme séquelle une immobilité quasi-totale de la lèvre inférieure... 
Bon, OK, ça n'est pas si drôle que ça, en soi... 
Mais cette lèvre inférieure étrangement inerte, et qui donnait même parfois l'impression de pendouiller un peu donnait à son visage une expression qui a contribué à le rendre célèbre... 
Si l'on ajoute à ça des paupières qui avaient souvent tendance à tomber, la star en question ressemblait parfois un peu à *Droopy*. 
Lequel est d'ailleurs apparu pour la première fois à l'écran en 1943, soit l'année de la sortie du film que je vous propose.  Et l'acteur en question avait 43 ans à l'époque.  Soit mon âge actuel, d'ailleurs... 

Comment ça, on s'en fout?... 


Là, vous en avez, des indices, non?...


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Mai 2012)

Bigre... :affraid: 
Pas la foule, par ici, décidément... 










Donc... 
Film de 1943 dont l'action est entièrement située dans le désert, avec bon nombre de scènes situées dans un tank, sur le tank en question, ou à proximité immédiate de ce fameux tank... 
Véhicule que l'acteur principal a appris à conduire, et qu'il a effectivement conduit à l'occasion de quelques scènes. 
Les personnages principaux sont pour la plupart américains, mais on trouve aussi parmi eux un Britannique, un Français, un prisonnier allemand, un soldat italien dont on ne sait plus très bien dans quel camp il se situe... Lui-même se pose d'ailleurs la question... Ainsi qu'un soldat originaire d'un pays d'Afrique Sub-saharienne. 

Les personnages principaux sont moins d'une dizaine au départ... 
Ils doivent faire des prisonniers quand l'occasion se présente, les surveiller, assurer la survie du groupe en gérant les maigres réserves de nourriture, et surtout, les maigres réserver d'eau... Et au final, ils devront accepter une mission désespérée ; ralentir la progression de l'armée allemande en tenant un siège, et en combattant à eux seuls plusieurs centaines de soldats allemands...  

Autant dire que ça n'est pas gagné... :rateau: 




Bien que Poormonster nous fasse une petite crise de timidité, je vous signale qu'il semble avoir trouvé la réponse, lui !...


----------



## Berthold (30 Mai 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Il avait été blessé à la bouche durant sa jeunesse, et en avait gardé comme séquelle une immobilité quasi-totale de la lèvre inférieure...
> Bon, OK, ça n'est pas si drôle que ça, en soi...
> Mais cette lèvre inférieure étrangement inerte, et qui donnait même parfois l'impression de pendouiller un peu donnait à son visage une expression qui a contribué à le rendre célèbre...
> Si l'on ajoute à ça des paupières qui avaient souvent tendance à tomber, la star en question ressemblait parfois un peu à *Droopy*.



Ce serait pas Humphrey Bogart, ça, non ?


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Mai 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Ce serait pas Humphrey Bogart, ça, non ?




Si, c'est exactement ça !... 










​


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Mai 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Si, c'est exactement ça !...


Ah Sahera Sahera Sahara
Les aristocrates à la lanterne&#8230;
Ah Sahera Sahera Sahara
Les aristocrates on les pendra&#8230; 

Comment ça j'l'ai dit&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Mai 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> (...) Comment ça j'l'ai dit :mouais:


Oui oui je suis témoin !
Moi je l'avais suggéré mais toi tu l'as dit.


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Mai 2012)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Oui oui je suis témoin !
> Moi je l'avais suggéré mais toi tu l'as dit.


Je n'ai aucun mérite aussi, si toi ou Berthold, avez quelque chose sous la main je vous laisse la main volontier 

Sinon j'arriverais bien à vous en concocter un de mon cru


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Mai 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Ah Sahera Sahera Sahara
> Les aristocrates à la lanterne
> Ah Sahera Sahera Sahara
> Les aristocrates on les pendra
> ...



*Absolument* !  

Excellent film de *Zoltan Korda*, à qui l'on doit aussi, entre autres, *The Four Feathers*.  




Bien joué, à toi la main ! :king:


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Mai 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Bien joué, à toi la main ! :king:


Bon ben vous l'aurez voulu&#8230; :mouais:

Next one :


----------



## Berthold (30 Mai 2012)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Oui oui je suis témoin !
> Moi je l'avais suggéré mais toi tu l'as dit.


C'es dingue. C'est la première fois que je participe à un jeu auquel personne ne veut admettre qu'il a la bonne réponse.



@Dos Jones :
C'est normal que c'est tout dégueu partout ? Le monsieur a renversé un pot de peinture ?


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Mai 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> @Dos Jones :
> C'est normal que c'est tout dégueu partout ? Le monsieur a renversé un pot de peinture ?


On va dire que le monsieur n'est pas très soigneux Ni de son image d'ailleurs


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Juin 2012)

Je ne vous sens pas très inspirés là 




Film français, même si le titre n'y fait pas penser de suite Et film récent aussi


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Juin 2012)

Au hasard Balthazar : Bonsái ?


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Juin 2012)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Au hasard Balthazar : Bonsái ?


J'ai dit récent !!! 

C'est quand même pas Coluche là


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Juin 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> J'ai dit récent !!!&#8230;  (...)


Bonsái 

Et je trouvais que la fille ressemblait à Julie Gayet.


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Juin 2012)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Bonsái
> 
> Et je trouvais que la fille ressemblait à Julie Gayet.


Sorry j'avais pas percuté sur le coup :rose:

Donc c'est pas cela bien sûr mais un autre 

Deux autres acteurs alors


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Juin 2012)

Un genre de comédie dramatique?...


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Juin 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Un genre de comédie dramatique?...


Le film n'est pas classé comme tel et, à vrai dire, je suis un peu dubitatif pour le classifier&#8230; 

Je ne l'ai pas encore vu à part pour vous fournir des captures ici mais comme première impression j'aurais dis film déjanté dans son genre&#8230; :mouais:




Les acteurs n'étant pas trop connus je peux montrer leur tronches sans problème&#8230;


----------



## Berthold (3 Juin 2012)

Ça donne l'impression d'être un huis clos, non ? Toujours dans le même appartement&#8230; ou à la limite le même immeuble, un truc de ce genre. Adapté d'une pièce de théâtre ?


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Juin 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Ça donne l'impression d'être un huis clos, non ? Toujours dans le même appartement&#8230; ou à la limite le même immeuble, un truc de ce genre. Adapté d'une pièce de théâtre ?


C'est en grande partie en huis clos mais ce n'est pas l'adaptation d'une pièce de théâtre&#8230; 



Et si j'ai bien compté on doit avoir 5/6 acteurs maximum&#8230;


----------



## Berthold (3 Juin 2012)

[ironie]On dirait bien un film d'action&#8230;[/ironie]


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Juin 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> [ironie]On dirait bien un film d'action[/ironie]



[Mode Dupont et Dupond]
Je dirais même plus : On dirait bien que les acteurs ont réalisé leurs cascades eux-mêmes...
[/Mode Dupont et Dupond]

Sinon, plus sérieusement... 
C'est un film dont on a un peu parlé?... 
Il a eu au moins un peu de succès quelque part?...
Il a été présenté à un festival?...


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Juin 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> [Mode Dupont et Dupond]
> Je dirais même plus : On dirait bien que les acteurs ont réalisé leurs cascades eux-mêmes...
> [/Mode Dupont et Dupond]
> 
> ...


Parlé&#8230; non
Succès&#8230; non (Je comprends pas que mon vidéoclub l'ai sélectionné&#8230;:mouais
Festival&#8230; non&#8230;

Je crois que c'est le pire que j'ai du vous proposer ici à mon corps défendant&#8230; :rose:

Film de 2011 et on va dire un film dans le film&#8230; 

Faut que j'aille faire de nouvelles captures engore&#8230; 

J'ai trouvé celle-ci :


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Juin 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Parlé non
> Succès non (Je comprends pas que mon vidéoclub l'ai sélectionné:mouais
> Festival non
> 
> ...



Une histoire de triangle amoureux qui tourne mal?...


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Juin 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Une histoire de triangle amoureux qui tourne mal?...


Non du tout mais si l'idée de ce film est originale la réalisation laisse à désirer


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Juin 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Non du tout mais si l'idée de ce film est originale la réalisation laisse à désirer




Certains indices me font penser à *Rubber*, mais je ne suis pas certain que tout colle, par contre... :rateau:

Film que je n'ai malheureusement pas vu...


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Juin 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Certains indices me font penser à *Rubber*, mais je ne suis pas certain que tout colle, par contre... :rateau:
> 
> Film que je n'ai malheureusement pas vu...


Ce n'est pas Rubber par contre les critiques sont partagées sur ce film allant de nul à chef d'&#339;uvre&#8230;

J'essaye de mettre d'autres images rapidement&#8230; 

Voilà :














​
Et entrons dans le vif du sujet&#8230;


----------



## Berthold (4 Juin 2012)

Ah, quand même, un peu de sang &#8230; Meurtre (ou tentative de) ? Accident ? Suicide ?

[edit] Quoiqu'à mieux y regarder, la dame s'est simplement (fortement) démis le poignet, non ? [/edit]


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Juin 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Ah, quand même, un peu de sang  Meurtre (ou tentative de) ? Accident ? Suicide ?
> 
> [edit] Quoiqu'à mieux y regarder, la dame s'est simplement (fortement) démis le poignet, non ? [/edit]


Plus que démi :casse:

Et ça va devenir franchement gore


----------



## Scalounet (4 Juin 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> J'ai dit récent !!!&#8230;
> 
> C'est quand même pas Coluche là&#8230;



Non non, c&#8217;est Mr 100 PATATES 

Et l&#8217;autre en bas (le 4eme), c&#8217;est Mr... Allo j&#8217;suis un copain de Dove, il m&#8217;as dit que t&#8217;aurais rien quand à un 5 à 7 avec un mec super bien monté, ça tombe bien j&#8217;suis un gros gros chaud d&#8217;la bite, tu sais quoi j&#8217;vais te casser tes petites pattes arrières et puis je vais te faire bouffer ton Polochon, t&#8217;entends ? ........... Maman ? 

J&#8217;repassais vite fait, c&#8217;est chaud en ce moment !


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Juin 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> Non non, cest Mr 100 PATATES
> 
> Et lautre en bas (le 4eme), cest Mr... Allo jsuis un copain de Dove, il mas dit que taurais rien quand à un 5 à 7 avec un mec super bien monté, ça tombe bien jsuis un gros gros chaud dla bite, tu sais quoi jvais te casser tes petites pattes arrières et puis je vais te faire bouffer ton Polochon, tentends ? ........... Maman ?
> 
> Jrepassais vite fait, cest chaud en ce moment !




Bon ben une noyade une


----------



## Scalounet (4 Juin 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


>



Bon je vais clarifier les choses  




Dos Jones a dit:


> J'ai dit récent !!!&#8230;
> 
> C'est quand même pas Coluche là&#8230;



C&#8217;est le «*sosie*»  de monsieur Bourdon, Mr 100 patates !! (les 3 frères)



Dos Jones a dit:


>



Lui c&#8217;est le «*sosie*»  de José Garcia Mr............... Maman ? (La Vérité...) 

Est-ce plus clair comme ça ?

S&#8217;il me faut être encore plus clair, je dirais que... c&#8217;est décidé, demain (vu que j&#8217;ai trouvé le titre) je suis célèbre.... ! 
Making oFF 

re edit !! 
J&#8217;ai bon cette fois ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (4 Juin 2012)

Après avoir vu le teaser, je comprends pourquoi Dos Jones avais tant de mal à nous qualifier cette .... ha bien tien, moi aussi


----------



## Berthold (4 Juin 2012)

&#8230; daube ?


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Juin 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> Sil me faut être encore plus clair, je dirais que... cest décidé, demain (vu que jai trouvé le titre) je suis célèbre.... !
> 
> Making oFF
> 
> Jai bon cette fois ?


Et ben c'est pas trop tôt  

Après 16 captures, à part de donner le titre, je ne savais plus trop quoi faire :rose:



Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Après avoir vu le teaser, je comprends pourquoi Dos Jones avais tant de mal à nous qualifier cette .... ha bien tien, moi aussi


Pas facilement classifiable en effet



Berthold a dit:


> daube ?


Les avis sont vraiment partagés

Lire les deux pages de critiques des spectateurs sur Allocine

Sur ce je vais pouvoir me le regarder à tête reposée et pas à la recherche de captures sans le son de plus 

La main au célèbre Scalounet


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Juin 2012)

Incroyable !... 

Je ne trouve pas ce film sur imdb.... Ni sur imdb.fr, ni sur imdb.com... :rateau:
Si ce film n'est pas -ou pas encore- répertorié sur imdb, c'est la première fois que je vois ça... :hein: Alors que je consulte généralement imdb plusieurs fois par jour, et ce depuis plus de dix ans...


----------



## Scalounet (5 Juin 2012)

Guère le temps en ce moment, en mettre un je le puis, mais, ne pas être pressé vous devrez. Prendre la main si quelquun le souhaite, ne pas hésiter, je vous conseille ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h16 ----------




Human-Fly a dit:


> Incroyable !...
> 
> Je ne trouve pas ce film sur imdb.... Ni sur imdb.fr, ni sur imdb.com... :rateau:
> Si ce film n'est pas -ou pas encore- répertorié sur imdb, c'est la première fois que je vois ça... :hein: Alors que je consulte généralement imdb plusieurs fois par jour, et ce depuis plus de dix ans...



Il a lart de nous dénicher des trucs venant de nul part !


----------



## bompi (5 Juin 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> Guère le temps en ce moment, en mettre un je le puis, mais, ne pas être pressé vous devrez. Prendre la main si quelquun le souhaite, ne pas hésiter, je vous conseille !


J'ai trouvé ! Yoda. Donc Star Wars. Par contre je ne sais pas encore quel épisode.


----------



## Scalounet (6 Juin 2012)

bompi a dit:


> J'ai trouvé ! Yoda. Donc Star Wars. Par contre je ne sais pas encore quel épisode.




Tu y étais presque, en fait, il sagit de son père, mais au grand regret de son fils (qui lui est très connu), son père na connu quune très légère notoriété, et cétait principalement dans le quartier ou ils habitaient. 
Seuls quelques initiés connaissent son existence, jai la chance den faire parti !


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Juin 2012)

Et c'est kiki qui relance d'un ?


----------



## bompi (6 Juin 2012)

Allez hop ! J'y vais.


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Juin 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Allez hop ! J'y vais.


Comme ça cela m'évoque "Les sorcières de Salem" c'est dans le genre ?


----------



## bompi (7 Juin 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Comme ça cela m'évoque "Les sorcières de Salem" c'est dans le genre ?


Ce n'est pas ça mais il y a de l'idée. Le film se rattache un peu à cette histoire, mais est plutôt facétieux [et est fort sympathique par ailleurs]. Réalisateur très connu mais finalement pas tant que ça. Estimé mais sans doute pas assez. Plagié à l'occasion [pour un autre film plus ancien] mais ça ne semble pas l'avoir chagriné.
Le réalisateur n'est pas originaire du pays où se passe le film.


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Juin 2012)

Action située à la fin de XVIIième ou au début du XVIIIème siècle?...
Et peut-être vers le Nord ou l'Ouest de l'Europe, voire en Amérique du Nord?... 

Ou je me plante en beauté?... 


Le pire, c'est que j'ai l'impression que ça me dit quelque chose, mais je n'arrive pas à voir quoi... :hein:


----------



## bompi (8 Juin 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Action située à la fin de XVIIième ou au début du XVIIIème siècle?...
> Et peut-être vers le Nord ou l'Ouest de l'Europe, voire en Amérique du Nord?...
> 
> Ou je me plante en beauté?...
> ...



Je pense qu'effectivement, tu connais.
La question de DJ et ma réponse te donnent une indication quant au lieu de l'action et l'époque du début du film. Époque que nous allons quitter de ce pas pour aller jusqu'à l'époque de l'essentiel du film : époque contemporaine [au moment de sa sortie, qui ne date pas d'aujourd'hui vous vous en doutiez un peu ]
Notez que, avec tout ça, le titre du film pourrait _déjà_ être déterminé


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Juin 2012)

Je me demande s'il ne pourrait pas s'agir de *Maid of Salem (1937)*, de *Franck Lloyd*...


----------



## bompi (9 Juin 2012)

Bin non. Je le redis, il y a un sérieux indice dans l'une des photos de mon précédent post


----------



## Romuald (9 Juin 2012)

Doit quand même y avoir une histoire de malédiction jusqu'à la treizième génération, l'infini et au-dela, nan ?


----------



## bompi (9 Juin 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Doit quand même y avoir une histoire de malédiction jusqu'à la treizième génération, l'infini et au-dela, nan ?


Il y a une malédiction, en effet.

On a vu la brune. Voici la blonde !


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Juin 2012)

Je crois bien que c'est *I married a witch (1942)*, de *René Clair* !


----------



## bompi (9 Juin 2012)

Et nous avons un gagnant... ! 

Sachant qu'il y avait une sorcière dès le départ, le panneau "Just Married" donnait une petite indication quant au titre.

Excellent film de René Clair, réalisé aux Étazunis. Je parierais que le déclic est venu de la troisième photo de mon précédent post : Veronica Lake _herself_ !

À toi la main.


----------



## Romuald (9 Juin 2012)

Je savais bien que je l'avais vu !


Doit y avoir quarante ans


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Juin 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Et nous avons un gagnant... !
> 
> Sachant qu'il y avait une sorcière dès le départ, le panneau "Just Married" donnait une petite indication quant au titre.
> 
> ...



Merci.  




Romuald a dit:


> Je savais bien que je l'avais vu !
> 
> 
> Doit y avoir quarante ans



Je suis à peu près dans le même cas que toi...  
Et je reverrais ce film avec plaisir, d'autant que j'apprécie beaucoup certains autres films de René Clair. 




Film peu connu, à petit budget... 







*( Le même genre en plus grand.  )*

Mais facile à trouver en ce moment en vidéo "dans les bacs", comme on dit. 


​
Film très différent du précédent, mais qui finalement entretient certains points communs avec lui... 
Saurez-vous les trouver?... 




PS1 : Bon, si vous ne suivez pas de près l'actualité d'un certain genre de cinéma, j'avoue que ça risque d'être une session un peu difficile, mais j'assume. 

Et ne croyez pas que je m'amuse, là !... 
Je suis en train de tester mon Mac dans le cadre de la recherche d'une solution à *certains soucis techniques*... :hosto: 
Si si...


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Juin 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Film très différent du précédent, mais qui finalement entretient certains points communs avec lui...
> 
> PS1 : Bon, si vous ne suivez pas de près l'actualité d'un certain genre de cinéma, j'avoue que ça risque d'être une session un peu difficile, mais j'assume.
> 
> Et ne croyez pas que je m'amuse, là !...


C'est un film français ? Perso j'aurais pensé à Irlandais 

Je t'ai donné une indication pour ton problème sur ton iMac Mais c'est une autre histoire


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Juin 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> C'est un film français ? Perso j'aurais pensé à Irlandais
> 
> Je t'ai donné une indication pour ton problème sur ton iMac Mais c'est une autre histoire




Je vois que tu as déjà identifié le film que je propose ; chapeau bas !  

Pour les autres, il s'agit d'un film irlandais réalisé par une Française. 
Il est aussi question d'une histoire d'amour et d'une malédiction, entre autres choses...


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juin 2012)

Le même genre que la précédente image, mais désormais *en plus grande taille*. 




Bon, alors je résume la situation. 

Le film que je vous propose est beaucoup plus sombre que celui de la session précédente. Avec une fin "assez noire" comme le dit la réalisatrice elle-même. On est donc vraiment trè!s loin d'une classique "happy end"... 
Ceci dit, contrairement à ce que je pensais avant de voir le film, les deux dernières minutes sont tout de même clairement plutôt orientées vers l'optimisme. 
Mais il ne s'agit vraiment, vraiment pas d'une comédie. 


Cependant, de mon point de vue, ce film comporte tout de même des points communs avec celui proposé par bompi lors de la précédente session : 

- Il est à nouveau question d'une malédiction. 
- Il est aussi question d'une histoire d'amour. 
- Ces deux sujets sont intimement mêlés jusqu'à la fin du film. 
- Le film est réalisé par une personne de nationalité française ayant réalisé son film dans un pays (majoritairement) anglophone. 









Donc, film irlandais, récent, et réalisé par une Française, et récemment sorti en vidéo. 


​


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (10 Juin 2012)

Ho, c'est ballot..... je viens de l'aquérir  .... 

The Last Son, la malédiction, ou Hideaways. 

J'ai bon


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juin 2012)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Ho, c'est ballot..... je viens de l'aquérir  ....
> 
> The Last Son, la malédiction, ou Hideaways.
> 
> J'ai bon



Ce n'est pas ballot du tout !... 
Il y a par ici des cinéphiles, qui, entre autres choses, s'intéressent à l'actualité du cinéma fantastique !  

C'est effectivement *Hideaways*, de *Agnès Merlet*. 








*( Autre affiche, en grande taille.  )*​



Je suis généralement à peu près d'accord avec les notes d'imdb, mais là, je trouve que ce film mérite vraiment plus que son actuel 6,1/10. 
Film à découvrir pour tous les amateurs de fantastique, de même que pour tous les cinéphiles curieux. 


Bien joué, à toi la main ! :king:


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (10 Juin 2012)

En route...






Encore une étrangeté.


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juin 2012)

Film d'animation européen, plutôt assez récent?...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Juin 2012)

je pense avoir trouvé...mais bon je vais eviter les coups de latte donc je ne dirais rien !


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (10 Juin 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Film d'animation européen, plutôt assez récent?...



Je rajouterais même science fiction  : La tenue que porte le personnage est un camouflage qui combine les vêtements des autres pour les afficher par parties sur le corps de la personne qui porte le-dit dispositif. Le tout étant constamment en train de changer. :mouais:

... de 2006


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (10 Juin 2012)

Allez, une autre : 






Indice : Ce n'est pas parce que c'est une animation que vous devez forcément penser que  chercher à reconnaitre les acteurs est vain


----------



## bompi (10 Juin 2012)

Là on dirait (un peu) Woody Harrelson et (un peu plus) Josh Brolin.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (10 Juin 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Là on dirait (un peu) Woody Harrelson



Bonne pioche 

... mais creuse encore un peut 


(pardon, mais c'était trop tentant, je suis en train de regarder La soif de l'or en plus, ce qui n'aide pas... )


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juin 2012)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Bonne pioche
> 
> ... mais creuse encore un peut
> 
> ...




*A Scanner Darkly*, de Richard Linklater? 

Je ne l'ai pas vu, mais j'en avais entendu parler au moment de sa sortie.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (11 Juin 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *A Scanner Darkly*, de Richard Linklater?
> 
> Je ne l'ai pas vu, mais j'en avais entendu parler au moment de sa sortie.



Bingo ! 

À toi la main


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Juin 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> je pense avoir trouvé...mais bon je vais eviter les coups de latte donc je ne dirais rien !



Tu peux aussi apprendre à poster une image sur MacG et venir participer. 




Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Bingo !
> 
> À toi la main



Merci. 




Voici pour vous : 









​


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Juin 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Voici pour vous :


Italien ?

Durant la dernière guerre mondiale


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Juin 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Italien ?
> 
> Durant la dernière guerre mondiale


Non. 

Western américain, dont l'action se situe à une époque mal déterminée mais selon toute vraisemblance dans le dernier quart du XIXème siècle. 
L'action se situe entre la Californie et le Mexique, mais le film, lui, semble avoir été entièrement tourné au Mexique, d'après la fiche d'imdb concernant les "filming locations". 

Film assez connu, réalisateur très connu. 
Plusieurs acteurs connus ou très connus à l'affiche, dont une légende du cinéma en tête d'affiche. 

Je vais donc faire exprès de ne pas vous montrer tout de suite les visages les plus identifiables... 




Une autre vue, assez similaire à la précédente, mais avec pas mal d'indices au sujet de l'ambiance générale du film de sa thématique, et même de son titre :  






Western à la construction dramatique très intéressante, avec peu d'acteurs, et qui vaut aussi par la beauté de ses paysages. Avec entre autres quelques paysages marins, chose rare dans un western. 

Exemples de paysages du film *ici*, par exemple. 


​


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Juin 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Non.
> 
> Western américain, dont l'action se situe à une époque mal déterminée mais selon toute vraisemblance dans le dernier quart du XIXème siècle.
> L'action se situe entre la Californie et le Mexique, mais le film, lui, semble avoir été entièrement tourné au Mexique, d'après la fiche d'imdb concernant les "filming locations".
> ...


Y'aurait pas un curé qui reprends les armes dans ce film ?


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Juin 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Y'aurait pas un curé qui reprends les armes dans ce film ?



Pas de curé à l'horizon. 
Mais d'un certain point de vue, un curé aurait pu trouver sa place dans ce film... Le titre fait référence à un individu que les curés n'aiment pas...  




L'actrice principale du film : 






Je voulais dire à droite de l'image, ainsi que vous l'aurez deviné.  
La revoici *ici*, face à l'un des deux acteurs les plus connus du film. 


Un paysage : 






D'autres *ici*, avec l'un des principaux dangers guettant nos héros...  


Le cadavre du mari du principal personnage féminin du film ( joué par l'actrice présentée ci-dessus...)... 







​


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Juin 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Pas de curé à l'horizon.
> Mais d'un certain point de vue, un curé aurait pu trouver sa place dans ce film... Le titre fait référence à un individu que les curés n'aiment pas...


El Diablo


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Juin 2012)

Mais oukélé la mouche volante&#8230;  :sleep:


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Juin 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Mais oukélé la mouche volante  :sleep:



Désolé...
Mon ordinateur est encore tombé en panne hier soir, juste avant la "pause" des forums... :rateau:
Et aujourd'hui, je n'ai pas été très disponible... :rateau:



Dos Jones a dit:


> El Diablo



Voilà. 
Ceci dit, pour une fois, je pensais au titre de la version française... Dans le titre américain, c'est du Mal et non du Diable qu'il est question... 

Prochaine image un peu plus tard dans la nuit... 

[Edith]


Une petite... 






Et une autre *ici*... 

[/Edith]​


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Juin 2012)

Sur l'image de mon post précédent, on voit l'acteur principal du film face au lieu qui donne son titre au film... 









La petite troupe encore au complet... 
Seuls deux de ces personnages survivront... 









Le héros et l'héroïne. 
Comment ça, on voit mal le visage du héros?...  


Et sinon, vous la reconnaissez, ou pas, *l'actrice principale*???... 



​


----------



## Scalounet (13 Juin 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Pas de curé à l'horizon.
> Mais d'un certain point de vue, un curé aurait pu trouver sa place dans ce film... Le titre fait référence à un individu que les curés n'aiment pas...
> 
> 
> ...



Hummm, Susan Hayward, l&#8217;était trop mimi cette actrice ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h27 ----------




Human-Fly a dit:


> Et sinon, vous la reconnaissez, ou pas, *l'actrice principale*???...




edit : 
oupsss !


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Juin 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> Hummm, Susan Hayward, létait trop mimi cette actrice !
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h27 ----------
> 
> ...



C'est bien *elle* ! 

Tu n'es donc pas loin du tout de la solution... 

Là, je vais bientôt devoir m'absenter quelques heures, mais je reviens dans l'après-midi dès que je peux...  









*Dans le même genre mais en plus grand*. 


​


----------



## Romuald (13 Juin 2012)

Trouvé, mais sans l'aide de Scalounet je chercherai encore donc monsieur, à vous 

PS : Comment ai-je pu passer à côté de ce film - que je suis sur de ne pas avoir vu - alors qu'avec le beau monde qu'il y a au générique et à la réalisation, plus son époque et sa catégorie, il devrait faire partie de mes classiques :rose:


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Juin 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Trouvé, mais sans l'aide de Scalounet je chercherai encore donc monsieur, à vous
> 
> PS : Comment ai-je pu passer à côté de ce film - que je suis sur de ne pas avoir vu - alors qu'avec le beau monde qu'il y a au générique et à la réalisation, plus son époque et sa catégorie, il devrait faire partie de mes classiques :rose:




Du beau monde, certes. 
Je te recommande vivement ce film.  

Avec un peu de chance, je pense que tu peux encore le trouver assez facilement en DVD ou en Blu-Ray. 


















Là, je vais y aller. 
Je ne repasserai sans doute pas avant plusieurs heures, donc n'hésitez pas à conclure cette session sans moi. 
Au pire, Scalounet et Romuald peuvent vous fournir d'autres indices, si vous en avez encore besoin et si aucun d'eux ne prend la main...


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Juin 2012)

J'ai trouvé aussi grâce à Scalounette mais comme vous le savez

_A vaincre sans périls on triomphe sans gloire*_

* Réplique d'un autre film que je vous laisse chercher en attendant que scalounette prenne la main


----------



## bompi (13 Juin 2012)

Le Cid ? Scénario et dialogues Pierre Corneille (Thomas Corneille aux décors, non crédité).


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Juin 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Le Cid ? Scénario et dialogues Pierre Corneille (Thomas Corneille aux décors, non crédité).


Et non, film plus récent&#8230; 

Sinon oukilé Scalounet on est pas loin de tomber dans un profond marasme là&#8230;


----------



## Scalounet (13 Juin 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Et non, film plus récent
> 
> Sinon oukilé Scalounet on est pas loin de tomber dans un profond marasme là



Les Visiteurs ?


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Juin 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Le Cid ? Scénario et dialogues Pierre Corneille (Thomas Corneille aux décors, non crédité).



J'aurais dit *à peu près pareil*... 

Toutefois, je crois que cette citation est reprise maladroitement par un personnage d'un film français, genre comédie policière avec Bernard Blier & Co, sans doute avec des dialogues de Michel Audiard...
Dans les vagues souvenirs que j'ai de cette réplique, un personnage cite Le Cid de travers, et ça donne un truc genre :
" - À triompher sans péril, on glorifie sans vaincre", ou quelque chose de ce style... 

Si quelqu'un retrouve la vraie citation, ça m'intéresse.  


Tout ça ne nous dit pas ce que va nous proposer Scalounet, quand il aura enfin donné le titre du film que je proposais !...


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Juin 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Tout ça ne nous dit pas ce que va nous proposer Scalounet, quand il aura enfin donné le titre du film que je proposais !...


J'ai pas l'impression qu'il soit pressé 

La citation est reprise dans un film américain de 1995


----------



## Scalounet (13 Juin 2012)

Ahhhh paske fo qu&#8217;je donne le nom du film ??? 

Bon ok, alors, il s&#8217;agit de.... 

....de.... 


....du jardin du disable (Garden Of Evil) !



édit: Je vous propose un ti film dés que possible (si vous n&#8217;êtes pas pressés)!


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Juin 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> Je vous propose un ti film dés que possible (si vous n&#8217;êtes pas pressés)!


:sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:  &#8230;


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Juin 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:
> 
> (...)&#8230;








Scalounet a dit:


> Ahhhh paske fo qu&#8217;je donne le nom du film ???
> 
> Bon ok, alors, il s&#8217;agit de....
> 
> ...






C'était donc bien l'excellent *Garden of Evil*, de *Henry Hathaway*, avec *Gary Cooper*, *Susan Hayward*, et *Richard Widmark* dans les rôles principaux. 










Là, j'aurai très peu de temps libre entre maintenant et lundi, donc je ne peux pas prendre le relais... 
Débrouillez-vous avec Scalounet !...


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Juin 2012)

Bon en attendant je vais essayer de faire dans le rapide avec un autre classique 

Mais ne comptez pas sur ma complaisance pour vous faciliter la tâche


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Juin 2012)

Pas d'amateurs du genre&#8230;


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Juin 2012)

Peut-être *Time of the Gypsies, d'Emir Kusturica*... 

Pourvu que ça ne soit pas ça, vu que je ne serai pas trop libre avant lundi... :rateau: 







( PS hors-sujet : j'en avais déjà dit un mot, mais je rappelle aux Parisiens ou aux personnes qui pourraient passer à Paris la nuit prochaine que le magazine Mad Movies fête ses 40 ans au Gaumont Opéra Capucines à partir de 20h, avec *une programmation de cinq films de folie*... :love: 
Il reste peut-être encore quelques places, mais il n'y a plus de temps à perdre !  )


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Juin 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Peut-être *Time of the Gypsies, d'Emir Kusturica*...
> 
> Pourvu que ça ne soit pas ça, vu que je ne serai pas trop libre avant lundi... :rateau:


Et ce n'est pas ça&#8230; 

Film américain de 1969&#8230; 

Un des deux acteurs principaux&#8230;


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Juin 2012)

Bon dites les gensses c'est grosso moto un film culte que je vous ai mis là&#8230; 

Me décevez pas&#8230; :rose:


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (17 Juin 2012)

Moi je sais, moi je sais.... 

Mais comme j'ai triché pour le savoir, je dirais rien.... 
(et puis j'ai 4j de travail à faire en 6h :rose


----------



## PoorMonsteR (17 Juin 2012)

Policier ? Aventure ? Comédie ?


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Juin 2012)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Policier ? Aventure ? Comédie ?


Plutôt référencé comme "Drames/Aventures" Leyry Hynemonth a su exploiter mes indices 

D'autres captures pour la route


----------



## PoorMonsteR (17 Juin 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> (...)Leyry Hynemonth a su exploiter mes indices (...)


Mais il a triché. 



Leyry 

Pourtant je suis sûr de connaître ce film. :hein:


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Juin 2012)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Mais il a triché.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il a pas vraiment triché il a su exploiter un de mes messages&#8230; 

Et bien sûr que tu le connais&#8230; je ne l'avais pas en DVD mais étant passé à la télé dernièrement j'avais pu l'enregistrer avec EyeTV&#8230; 

Et si avec celles-ci ta mémoire défaillante ne reviens pas va falloir songer à un traitement&#8230; 









​
11 captures tout de même va falloir se bouger là pour faire tourner&#8230;


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (17 Juin 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Il a pas vraiment triché il a su exploiter un de mes messages



Non, non, j'ai bel et bien triché : c'est en lisant pour la 5e fois ta phrase que j'y ai trouvé un indice. :rateau:

À ce moment là, j'avais déjà répondu. 





Travaille Travaille Travaille Bon sang de bonsoir ! Travaille !!!

Oui maître... :rose:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (17 Juin 2012)

Ce n'est pas Easy Rider quand même ?


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Juin 2012)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Ce n'est pas Easy Rider quand même ?


Ben si et il en aura fallu du temps&#8230; :rateau:

Un peu vieilli mais se regarde encore avec plaisir avec le son à donf&#8230; 




A toi la main donc&#8230;  

PS : Le gros indice était dans mon post n°6224



> Bon dites les gensses c'est grosso moto un film culte que je vous ai mis là&#8230;



Le "grosso moto" était intentionnel et pas une faute de frappe&#8230;


----------



## PoorMonsteR (17 Juin 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Ben si et il en aura fallu du temps :rateau: (...)


C'est un film de mon époque mais j'avoue à ma grande honte que je ne l'ai jamais vu. :rose:
Pourtant le type à la casquette me disait quelque chose, sûrement vu dans des extraits.

Bon, vu que Leyry bosse  je prends la main alors. 

On va commencer doucement :


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Juin 2012)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> C'est un film de mon époque mais j'avoue à ma grande honte que je ne l'ai jamais vu. :rose:
> Pourtant le type à la casquette me disait quelque chose, sûrement vu dans des extraits.
> 
> Bon, vu que Leyry bosse  je prends la main alors.
> ...


Déjà c'est français conf le poulet à gauche&#8230; J'ai bon là&#8230; 

Un rapport avec Pagnol ?


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Juin 2012)

Un truc dans le genre du *Gendarme de Saint-Tropez*?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (18 Juin 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Déjà c'est français conf le poulet à gauche J'ai bon là  (...)


Tu as bon. Quel coup d'il quand même !  


Dos Jones a dit:


> Un rapport avec Pagnol ?


Pas du tout.


Human-Fly a dit:


> Un truc dans le genre du *Gendarme de Saint-Tropez*?


Non plus. On en est très loin. 

Film dramatique des années 70.


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Juin 2012)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Tu as bon. Quel coup d'il quand même !
> 
> Pas du tout.
> 
> ...


Action située dans le Sud de la France tout de même ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (18 Juin 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Action située dans le Sud de la France tout de même ?


Oui M'sieur.


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Juin 2012)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Oui M'sieur.


J'aurais bien dis l'été meurtrier mais la date ne colle pas


----------



## PoorMonsteR (18 Juin 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> J'aurais bien dis l'été meurtrier mais la date ne colle pas


Ah la subliiiiiiiiime Isabelle. :love:

Oups pardon. :rose:



Non, pas _L'été meurtrier_. Mais une personne meurt dans ce film.


----------



## bompi (18 Juin 2012)

Dupont Lajoie ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (18 Juin 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Dupont Lajoie ?









Ben... euh... à toi la main.


----------



## bompi (18 Juin 2012)

C'est parti. Vite fait bien fait un truc facile (si si). De toutes façons je n'ai pas fait beaucoup de photos.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (18 Juin 2012)

Les misérables ?


----------



## bompi (18 Juin 2012)

Tout juste ! Je pensais bien que quelqu'un reconnaîtrait Charles Laughton rapidement 

À toi la main.

PS : J'avais préparé ça au cas où (afin de ne pas traîner) :


----------



## PoorMonsteR (18 Juin 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Tout juste ! Je pensais bien que quelqu'un reconnaîtrait Charles Laughton rapidement  (...)


C'est exactement ça. 

--------------

Suivant :


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Juin 2012)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> C'est exactement ça.
> 
> Suivant :


Serait-ce un polar asiatique&#8230;


----------



## PoorMonsteR (18 Juin 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Serait-ce un polar asiatique


Plutôt "avec" des asiatiques.


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Juin 2012)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Plutôt "avec" des asiatiques.


Va falloir séparer les jaunes des blancs alors&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Juin 2012)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> C'est exactement ça.
> 
> --------------
> 
> Suivant :



Sous le chapeau, le monsieur, c'est *Mickey Rourke* dans le rôle de Stanley White, dans l'excellent *Year of the Dragon (1985)*, de *Michael Cimino*. 
Film que j'aime beaucoup, et que j'avais proposé ici... 
Mais pas avec cette capture, je crois...


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Juin 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Sous le chapeau, le monsieur, c'est *Mickey Rourke* dans le rôle de Stanley White, dans l'excellent "Year of the Dragon (1985)", de *Michael Cimino*
> Film que j'aime beaucoup, et que j'avais proposé ici...
> Mais pas avec cette capture, je crois...


J'y avais pensé aussi mais, ne l'ayant qu'en DIVx&#8230;, je me suis abstenu surtout que j'ai eu la main dernièrement&#8230; 

A toi d'assumer maintenant&#8230;


----------



## PoorMonsteR (18 Juin 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Sous le chapeau, le monsieur, c'est *Mickey Rourke* dans le rôle de Stanley White, dans l'excellent *Year of the Dragon (1985)*, de *Michael Cimino*.
> (...)


Bingo ! 



Dos Jones a dit:


> (...) A toi d'assumer maintenant


J'allais le dire !


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Juin 2012)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Bingo !
> 
> 
> J'allais le dire !



Merci. 









L'héroïne du film. 


​


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Juin 2012)

Si on considère cette grande bâtisse, sa cave, et le parc alentour, on se trouve là où l'histoire se déroule pratiquement en intégralité...


​


----------



## bompi (19 Juin 2012)

Dans une île britannique (bon, l'Irlande ou le Royaume-Uni, quoi) ?


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Juin 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Dans une île britannique (bon, l'Irlande ou le Royaume-Uni, quoi) ?






L'histoire est située à Rhode Island.  Nord-Est des USA, dans la région de la Nouvelle Angleterre, ce qui pourrait à la limite abonder un peu dans ton sens. 
Le film, lui, semble avoir été entièrement tourné en Australie, d'après sa fiche sur imdb...  
Il s'agit d'un film en coproduction USA - Australie - Mexique. 









Toujours l'héroïne du film. ​



Très peu de personnages, dans ce film... 
Le père de l'héroïne est interprété par un acteur connu... Donc, je vais éviter de vous le montrer trop vite, ou trop bien... 
La petite amie du père de l'héroïne est interprétée par une actrice assez connue... Je ne suis pas encore trop pressé de vous la montrer pour les mêmes raisons... 

L'action est essentiellement centrée sur ces trois personnages, fraîchement installés dans le manoir vu sur la deuxième image. 
L'héroïne du film est terrifiée par le lieu... Et l'avenir pourrait bien lui donner raison...


----------



## bompi (19 Juin 2012)

Je ne reconnais pas la maison ni l'héroïne mais la description fait penser à The Others.


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Juin 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Je ne reconnais pas la maison ni l'héroïne mais la description fait penser à The Others.



Non, ce n'est pas ça. 
Tu es dans le vrai concernant le genre du film, et pas entièrement dans le faux non plus concernant l'histoire, mais à part ça il y a entre ces deux films pas mal de différences... 










Film pas très connu de 2010. Mais vous m'avez déjà étonné en trouvant les titres de films encore moins connus que ça... 
Le réalisateur n'est pas très connu. Par contre, un cinéaste connu a participé au film en tant que co-scénariste et co-producteur. 

Ce film est un remake d'un téléfilm de 1973, fort peu connu du grand public, mais ayant apparemment marqué certains passionnés... 
Je n'ai malheureusement pas (encore) vu le téléfilm en question... :rateau:


----------



## bompi (19 Juin 2012)

Un remake peu connu, par un réalisateur peu connu, d'un _télé_film vraiment peu connu...

Y a pas, tu nous gâtes...


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Juin 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Un remake peu connu, par un réalisateur peu connu, d'un _télé_film vraiment peu connu...
> 
> Y a pas, tu nous gâtes...



C'est même encore pire que ça... :rateau:
Point important que j'avais oublié de signaler : ce film n'est jamais sorti en salles en France... 

Donc, pour la sortie en France, il faut chercher du côté des bacs (DVD et Blu-Ray)... 
Mais il ne s'agit pas d'un téléfilm, ni d'un DTV (direct to video). Ce film est sorti en salles dans certains pays, dont les USA. 










En recoupant les indices, vous devriez vous en sortir. 
Au pire, je peux aussi finir par vous montrer les deux principaux acteurs adultes du film, en cas de nécessité absolue...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (19 Juin 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> (...) Point important que j'avais oublié de signaler : ce film n'est jamais sorti en salles en France...





Human-Fly a dit:


> (...) En recoupant les indices, vous devriez vous en sortir.  (...)


Ben il va en falloir un tombereau d'indices !


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Juin 2012)

J'aurais opté pour un film fantastique voire d'épouvante au vu des images La grande demeure m'a fait penser à Shinning mais c'est pas la même


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Juin 2012)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Ben il va en falloir un tombereau d'indices !



Là, tout de suite, je ne peux pas poster d'images, mais vous en aurez plus tard dans la soirée si nécessaire. 
Et vous aurez autant d'indices que vous voudrez. 
Film extrêmement facile à trouver en vidéo (DVD et Blu-Ray), par ailleurs...  En ce moment au rayon des nouveautés. 




Dos Jones a dit:


> J'aurais opté pour un film fantastique voire d'épouvante au vu des images La grande demeure m'a fait penser à Shinning mais c'est pas la même



Il s'agit bien d'un film d'épouvante. 
Au départ, aux USA, il devait s'agir d'un film essentiellement destiné aux adolescents. Le film était conçu pour être classé "PG 13". Mais l'ambiance d'épouvante s'est sans doute avérée plus convaincante que prévu, et le film s'est finalement fait classer "R"... 

Quant au manoir, un architecte d'intérieur en a fait l'acquisition et l'a lui-même rénové, y engloutissant toutes ses économies. Il s'y installe avec sa petite amie, ainsi qu'avec sa jeune fille d'une dizaine d'années. 
La petite fille est terrifiée par l'endroit, persuadée qu'il est habité par des créatures maléfiques vivant dans l'obscurité, et se nourrissant d'êtres humains...




[Edith]Nouvelle image :






[/Edith]


​


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juin 2012)

Et si la jeune héroïne avait finalement raison?... 






Tout le monde ne s'en sortira pas...​



Vous faites comme vous voulez, mais en l'état actuel des choses, voici ce que je vous conseille : 
Commencez par réfléchir à qui pourrait être le cinéaste connu "caché" derrière ce film...  
Bien qu'il n'ait pas personnellement réalisé le film, c'est lui qui en a eu l'idée, traumatisé qu'il fut, dit-on, par le téléfilm original de 1973... Il fut associé pendant à peu près dix ans au projet de ce remake, avant de finalement confier la réalisation à un autre...
Mais la présence de ce cinéaste connu hante bel et bien le film. Certains d'entre-vous peuvent d'ailleurs déjà commencer à reconnaître son style dans les images postées par votre humble serviteur... 
Mais outre l'aspect formel du film, les thématiques du film que je vous propose d'identifier reviennent dans beaucoup des films réalisés par ce monsieur...  Créatures démoniaques issues de l'enfer ou vivant dans des mondes sous-terrains, enfants confrontés à des situations horribles, des mondes de terreur et autres univers imaginaires ou non mais toujours effrayants... 
Alors certes, le cinéaste en question n'est ici crédité qu'en tant que co-scénariste et co-producteur, mais c'est déjà pas mal, en fait...  
Et puis, les pays d'origine de ce film en coproduction peuvent également fournir des indices...  

Allez, cherchez encore un peu, je ne vous sens pas à votre maximum, là !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Juin 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Commencez par réfléchir à qui pourrait être le cinéaste connu "caché" derrière ce film...
> Bien qu'il n'ait pas personnellement réalisé le film, c'est lui qui en a eu l'idée, traumatisé qu'il fut, dit-on, par le téléfilm original de 1973...(...)


Un film encore, j'aurais dit _L'exorciste_. mais un téléfilm... 

edit/ OK j'ai trouvé.  Mais bon, sans gloire.


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juin 2012)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Un film encore, j'aurais dit _L'exorciste_. mais un téléfilm...
> 
> edit/ OK j'ai trouvé.  Mais bon, sans gloire.



Ainsi qu'il me l'a fait comprendre dans mon profil public, PoorMonster a effectivement trouvé. :king: 
En identifiant le producteur, comme je le pensais. 









*La même image en plus grande taille. *

La petite amie du père de l'héroïne. 
Actrice assez connue, qui devrait vous permettre de trouver rapidement le titre du film, je pense... 


​


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juin 2012)

L'actrice dont je vous parlais plus haut.







L'héroïne, réconfortée par la petite amie de son père. 







L'héroïne. 
Sur cette image, elle semble se marrer à moitié... Mais ça n'est pas représentatif de l'ambiance du film, particulièrement sombre... 


​


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juin 2012)

Ben mince... :rateau: 
Entre un gagnant potentiel qui joue les timides et les autres qui semblent sécher... :rateau:

Bon, on ne va pas non plus rester là-dessus jusqu'à la fin de la semaine ; ce n'est pas le but. 
Je passe à la vitesse supérieure, et je vous montre carrément l'acteur le plus connu du film, celui qui a le principal rôle masculin, soit le rôle du père de l'héroïne : 









Architecte d'intérieur, un père de famille absorbé par des objectifs professionnels, et qui néglige les appels à l'aide de sa fille... 
L'acteur est connu, donc là, vous devriez trouver. 


​


----------



## bompi (21 Juin 2012)

Ce serait Guy Pearce. Ne serait-ce pas ?


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Juin 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Ben mince... :rateau:
> Entre un gagnant potentiel qui joue les timides et les autres qui semblent sécher... :rateau:
> 
> Bon, on ne va pas non plus rester là-dessus jusqu'à la fin de la semaine ; ce n'est pas le but.
> ...


Je pense que nous sommes plusieurs à avoir trouvé mais personnellement je me refuse à gagner ainsi 

Dès que possible je t'explique par MP Là il est tard :sleep:


----------



## bompi (21 Juin 2012)

J'en déduis que c'est *Don't be afraid of the Dark*.Non ?


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Juin 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Ce serait Guy Pearce. Ne serait-ce pas ?



Précisément. 




Dos Jones a dit:


> Je pense que nous sommes plusieurs à avoir trouvé mais personnellement je me refuse à gagner ainsi
> 
> Dès que possible je t'explique par MP Là il est tard :sleep:



Gagner en recoupant les indices donnés en complément des images postées n'a jamais été interdit, dans ce jeu.
Je ne suis pas joignable par mp actuellement, mais par email il n'y a aucun problème.  




bompi a dit:


> J'en déduis que c'est *Don't be afraid of the Dark*.Non ?



C'est *exactement ça* ! 


Bien joué, à toi la main ! :king:


----------



## bompi (22 Juin 2012)

Va falloir attendre un peu. Je reviens dès que possible.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (26 Juin 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Va falloir attendre un peu. Je reviens dès que possible.


Cette année ?


----------



## bompi (26 Juin 2012)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Cette année ?




Un pas trop difficile, alors.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (26 Juin 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Un pas trop difficile, alors.


Si tu le dis... 

Film récent ? Italien (genre Bertolucci) ?

Ça me fait penser aussi à Kusturica.

En fait, je ne sais pas du tout.


----------



## bompi (26 Juin 2012)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Si tu le dis...
> 
> Film récent ? Italien (genre Bertolucci) ?
> 
> ...


Pas si récent : bientôt 40 ans.
Italien en effet.

Histoire de ne pas vous faire frire trop longtemps, disons que le titre n'eût pas déplu à Georges Perec.


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Juin 2012)

Pratiquement au hasard...
*Armarcord, de Fellini*?...


----------



## bompi (26 Juin 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Pratiquement au hasard...
> *Armarcord, de Fellini*?...



Heureux hasard... 

Ah ! Je me souviens de Magaly Noël. Et de la vendeuse de tabac...

À toi la main.


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juin 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Heureux hasard...
> 
> Ah ! Je me souviens de Magaly Noël. Et de la vendeuse de tabac...
> 
> À toi la main.






Merci. 

Je n'ai pas revu ce film depuis plus de vingt ans... :rateau:
Je n'étais pas du tout certain d'avoir vu juste, mais tes images et tes indices m'ont vite fait penser à ce film. 
Prochaine session un peu plus tard dans la nuit. 
Donc, au pire, vous aurez quelque chose à vous mettre sous la dent demain matin... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 22h51 ----------

Petite session facile. 








*( Le même genre en plus grande taille.  )*​



Bon, alors, autant le dire carrément... Par rapport à la session précédente, on risque de descendre un peu, concernant la qualité du film que je vous propose... 
Comment ça, ça ne vous étonne pas???... 


Pour être franc, ce film ne bénéficie actuellement que d'un très modeste 4,8/10 sur imdb, pour vous donner une idée... :rose: 
Alors OK, si on cherche la petite bête, on risque de la trouver... Le scénario est loin d'être parfait, la construction dramatique est souvent un peu oubliée en route... 
Mais de mon point de vue la fin du film est réussie.  On se surprend même à trouver certains des principaux personnages attachants durant les cinq à dix dernières minutes...

Et puis, surtout, l'ambiance visuelle est vraiment impressionnante. Et ce film vaut le détour rien que pour ça. Ne serait-ce que pour le voir une seule fois, par curiosité... 
Donc, angles de prises de vues et cadrages sophistiqués, gros travail sur les couleurs et les lumières, sur les contrastes... Image ultra-léchée, sophistiquée...  

Ceux qui  ont vu le film vont l'identifier rapidement, si ce n'est déjà fait, et je conseille aux autres de le découvrir. 
Particulièrement si vous vous intéressez à la photo, aux images en général, et/ou aux effets spéciaux...


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juin 2012)

Bon, il faut dire que je n'ai pas été très disponible non plus ces dernières heures... :rateau:











*( La même en plus grand. **** ) *

Un acteur connu se cache à l'arrière-plan. 
​



Réalisateur connu. 
Un acteur et une actrice connus, mais pas dans les premiers rôles. 
Le réalisateur joue lui aussi dans le film... 




Et moi, je repasse quand je peux...


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Juin 2012)

Pour essayer de vous réveiller un peu !... 




*( La même en plus grande taille...   )*


​


----------



## Romuald (28 Juin 2012)

Ca m'hypnotise plus que ça me réveille :rose:


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Juin 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Ca m'hypnotise plus que ça me réveille :rose:



C'est déjà ça !... 




L'acteur le plus connu du film. 




* La même en plus grande taille...  *

​


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Juin 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> C'est déjà ça !...


J'avais répondu à ton mail tu l'as lu ?


----------



## Scalounet (29 Juin 2012)

Cest pas S L Jackson ? 

pas le temps de rechercher... a suivre !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Juin 2012)

Bon allez je vais me dévouer :

The spirit.


----------



## bompi (29 Juin 2012)

Qui, c'est un peu dommage, n'a quand même plus rien du héros de Will Eisner (un gars qui mérite tout notre respect  )


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Juin 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> J'avais répondu à ton mail tu l'as lu ?
> 
> &#8230;



Je l'ai lu, et je viens enfin d'y répondre ! 




Scalounet a dit:


> C&#8217;est pas S L Jackson ?
> 
> pas le temps de rechercher... a suivre !



C'est bien lui. 




PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Bon allez je vais me dévouer :
> 
> The spirit.



C'est bien *The Spirit*, de *Fanck Miller* !  




bompi a dit:


> Qui, c'est un peu dommage, n'a quand même plus rien du héros de Will Eisner (un gars qui mérite tout notre respect  )



Film imparfait, certes, mais qui selon moi ne manque malgré tout pas d'intérêt. 
En particulier s'agissant de l'ambiance visuelle de tout le film, et aussi concernant les dix ou quinze dernières minutes, où les intrigues et les personnages prennent une épaisseur qui, jusque là, leur faisait un peu défaut... 

Hélas, je n'ai toujours pas acheté et lu ne serait-ce qu'un album de *la BD d'origine* de *Will Eisner*, mais ça fait partie de mes projets ! 









* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​



PS : Désolé de ne pas avoir répondu plus tôt ; j'ai eu un emploi du temps particulièrement chaotique dernièrement... :rateau: 




Bien joué PoorMonsteR, à toi la main ! :king:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Juin 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> (...) Bien joué PoorMonsteR, à toi la main ! :king:


Merci. 

C'est reparti avec cette jolie rouquine :


----------



## bompi (30 Juin 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> J
> Hélas, je n'ai toujours pas acheté et lu ne serait-ce qu'un album de *la BD d'origine* de *Will Eisner*, mais ça fait partie de mes projets !


Pour moi, c'est l'inverse : j'ai commencé à lire les histoires du Spirit il y a bien longtemps. Le film ne manque certes pas d'intérêt (sans être très bon, tout de même) mais il ne garde rien du tout du personnage, sinon le masque et le point de départ de l'histoire. Toute la finesse a disparu.

À part ça, je ne reconnais pas cette jeune femme rousse.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Juin 2012)

bompi a dit:


> (...) À part ça, je ne reconnais pas cette jeune femme rousse.


Elle est britannique.
Et le film franco/hispano/allemand.


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Juin 2012)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Elle est britannique.
> Et le film franco/hispano/allemand.


Là je sais&#8230; J'avais beaucoup aimé ce film que j'ai en DVD&#8230; 

Avec un acteur américain de légende je dirais&#8230; 

Pas beaucoup de temps d'ici la fin du WE donc je laisse d'autres cogiter&#8230; 

Ah si&#8230; l'action est censée se passer en France si cela peut en aider d'autres&#8230;


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Juillet 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Là je sais&#8230; J'avais beaucoup aimé ce film que j'ai en DVD&#8230;
> 
> Avec un acteur américain de légende je dirais&#8230;
> 
> ...










Bon, que dire d'autre ? 

Je vous mettrai bientôt une photo de "l'acteur américain de légende". 

En attendant, une copie d'écran (pas terrible en qualité) de "l'action censée se passer en France" comme nous l'a dit DJ :






edit/ Et le film (réalisé après 2000) est tiré d'un livre paru avant 1990.


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Juillet 2012)

L'action du film est répartie sur plusieurs époques?... 

PS : La jeune femme rousse de la première image est magnifique... :love:
Mais hélas, je ne vois pas qui c'est.. :rateau:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Juillet 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> L'action du film est répartie sur plusieurs époques?...


De la naissance (voir photo) à la mort (assez jeune) de l'acteur principal.



Human-Fly a dit:


> PS : La jeune femme rousse de la première image est magnifique... :love:


Entièrement d'accord avec toi. 



Human-Fly a dit:


> Mais hélas, je ne vois pas qui c'est.. :rateau:


Elle a fait 6 ou 7 films. Dans le dernier, sorti en 2011, un mystérieux jeune homme la guérissait d'une maladie portant incurable.






L'acteur principal en plein "travail".


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Juillet 2012)

Ah, ça y est, je sais qui est *cette magnifique actrice rousse* !... :love:
Et du coup, j'ai identifié le film proposé, aussi... 

Par contre, je risque de ne pas avoir beaucoup de temps avant demain (plutôt après-midi), pour une nouvelle session... :rateau:
Donc, si quelqu'un a davantage de temps libre que moi, je le laisse conclure cette session.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Juillet 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Par contre, je risque de ne pas avoir beaucoup de temps avant demain (plutôt après-midi), pour une nouvelle session... :rateau:
> Donc, si quelqu'un a davantage de temps libre que moi, je le laisse conclure cette session.


C'est la fin du week-end et ça ne se bouscule pas au portillon. On pourra sûrement attendre.
A moins que DJ qui a trouvé hier veuille prendre la main.


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Juillet 2012)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> C'est la fin du week-end et ça ne se bouscule pas au portillon. On pourra sûrement attendre.
> A moins que DJ qui a trouvé hier veuille prendre la main.



Ce sont tes indices dans *ce post* qui m'ont mis sur la voie... 
La référence à la guérison miraculeuse... 

Il fallait reconnaître la sublime *Rachel Hurd-Wood*, qui tenait le principal rôle féminin de *Hideaways* d'*Agnès Merlet*, que je vous avais proposé récemment. 
Bon, ceci dit, j'ai moi-même mis un moment à la reconnaître... :rateau: Ici, ses cheveux sont bouclés, et son costume lui non plus n'a rien à voir avec les vêtements qu'elle porte dans Hideaways... :hein:
Mais c'est bien d'elle qu'il s'agit. 

Ce qui nous conduit donc à : *Perfume: The Story of a Murderer*, de *Tom Tykwer*. 




Prochaine session à partir de demain, sans doute dans l'après-midi. 
Sauf si quelqu'un est disponible avant pour s'en occuper ; dans ce cas je cède la main bien volontiers.


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Juillet 2012)

Et pour compléter il ne faut pas oublier l'acteur américain de légende Dustin Hoffman&#8230;


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Juillet 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Et pour compléter il ne faut pas oublier l'acteur américain de légende Dustin Hoffman&#8230;  (...)


J'avais prévu de la mettre mais je n'ai pas eu le temps.


----------



## bompi (2 Juillet 2012)

On peut noter la présence de l'excellent Alan Rickman, pendant qu'on y est.


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Juillet 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Et pour compléter il ne faut pas oublier l'acteur américain de légende Dustin Hoffman
> 
> ​




Je n'ai pas vu ce film, mais d'accord avec toi au sujet de cet acteur. 




bompi a dit:


> On peut noter la présence de l'excellent Alan Rickman, pendant qu'on y est.



Pareil. 
Acteur très estimable dans beaucoup d'autres films. 


Allez, hop ! 

Peut-être déjà proposé dans ce jeu, mais pas depuis longtemps et pas non plus par moi... 






*( Click to zoom.  )*

Ce devrait être assez facile. ​


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Juillet 2012)

Film américain des années 60/70 ?

Thriller, comédie ?


----------



## bompi (2 Juillet 2012)

Ça peut autant être un film de cette époque qu'un hommage tarentinesque à cette époque (un peu comme Jackie Brown ou Death Proof).


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Juillet 2012)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Film américain des années 60/70 ?
> 
> Thriller, comédie ?





bompi a dit:


> Ça peut autant être un film de cette époque qu'un hommage tarentinesque à cette époque (un peu comme Jackie Brown ou Death Proof).



Film américain de 1990.
Mais ambiance visuelle volontairement spéciale, assez "rétro", et avec pas mal de kitsch volontaire et maîtrisé. :style:

Film fantastique, mais dans un sens on n'est pas forcément toujours loin du thriller, ni d'ailleurs de la comédie... 









*( Click to zoom.  )*


​


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Juillet 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Ça peut autant être un film de cette époque qu'un hommage tarentinesque à cette époque (un peu comme Jackie Brown ou Death Proof).



Il est arrivé au réalisateur du film que je vous propose de rendre explicitement hommage à un genre, à une période du cinéma, ou à un réalisateur en particulier. 
Mais ici, comme dans la majorité de ses films, ce n'est pas exactement d'un hommage direct qu'il s'agit. 
Ce serait plutôt une volonté de situer l'ambiance visuelle de ses films dans le passé ou, plus souvent encore, à une époque volontairement mal déterminée. 
La majorité de ses influences semblent se situer quelque part entre les années 1930 et les années 1970, mais de manière non exclusive, toutefois.  

Disons que l'ambiance de ses films est souvent volontairement décalée, voire intemporelle... 









*( Clic to zoom.  )*


​


----------



## bompi (2 Juillet 2012)

Là, ça fait carrément penser à ce brave *Edward Scissorhands*.


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Juillet 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Là, ça fait carrément penser à ce brave *Edward Scissorhands*.



C'est bien *Edward Scissorhands*, de *Tim Burton* ! 






*( Click to zoom.  ) *​



Je ne sais pas si ce sont les images ou mes indices qui t'ont fait trouver, ou les deux, mais c'est bien ça ! 

J'essayais de vous mettre indirectement sur la voie, si possible de manière pas trop évidente...  




Bien joué, à toi la main ! :king:


----------



## bompi (2 Juillet 2012)

C'est l'image de la petite banlieue proprette. Ça ne s'oublie pas.

Présentement je n'ai rien sous la main donc la main à qui peut. Ou qui veut ?


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Juillet 2012)

bompi a dit:


> C'est l'image de la petite banlieue proprette. Ça ne s'oublie pas.
> 
> Présentement je n'ai rien sous la main donc la main à qui peut. Ou qui veut ?



Je pourrais vous proposer un petit truc... 
Mais je ne voudrais pas que vous ayez l'impression de ne plus voir que moi, ici... 

Donc, débrouillez-vous !...


----------



## TiteLine (7 Juillet 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> C'est bien *Edward Scissorhands*, de *Tim Burton* !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'tain, pour une fois que je connaissais le film, je n'ai pas pensé à venir jouer , c'est trop injuste 
En revanche ça me donne une idée de ce que je pourrais remater pendant les vacances


----------



## Berthold (8 Juillet 2012)

Bon, je ne suis que de passage mais puisque je vois que vous êtes en panne je vous en propose un que j'ai adoré. Ça va être facile, je pense, d'autant plus si je vous dis que je pique les captures sur la toile, n'ayant pas les moyens de les faire moi-même.







Ça, c'est des copains, bien loosers, du héros.







Là, c'est le héros. Dans la loose. Pour l'instant.​


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Juillet 2012)

Je ne pense pas l'avoir déjà vu...

Film manifestement récent...
Peut-être bien britannique... Ou alors en coproduction...
Par exemple Royaume Uni - France - Belgique - Italie...

Par exemple *The Angel's Share, de Ken Loach*?...


Mais je peux aussi me planter...


----------



## Berthold (8 Juillet 2012)

Yes, this is just fantastic !

Un Ken Loach surprenant, drôle, bref, je n'ai pas ta verve, allez le voir !


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Juillet 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Yes, this is just fantastic !
> 
> Un Ken Loach surprenant, drôle, bref, je n'ai pas ta verve, allez le voir !
> 
> (...)



Merci. 

Sans avoir vu ce film, j'en ai entendu parler, comme tout le monde, et j'en ai même vu quelques extraits... 
Tes images et tes indices m'y ont tout de suite fait penser. 
D'après ce qu'il m'a semblé comprendre de ce qu'on dit de ce film, ce serait une sorte de comédie dramatique à l'humour assez trash... Avec un fond social sombre plutôt sombre mais aussi avec une tonalité finalement plutôt lumineuse... 

J'ai plein de films à aller voir en salles actuellement, et celui-ci ne faisait pas partie de mes priorités, mais tu m'as tout de même donné envie de le découvrir un jour ! 




Voilà qui devrait, en principe, être plus difficile. 
















Reconnaître l'une des actrices pourrait vous aider... 
Deviner qui se cache sous la touffe de la dernière image pourrait vous être utile aussi... 


​


----------



## Berthold (8 Juillet 2012)

Jolis yeux&#8230;

Je pense aux années 70&#8230; ?

Espagne, Mexique, Texas ?


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Juillet 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Jolis yeux
> 
> Je pense aux années 70 ?
> 
> Espagne, Mexique, Texas ?


Film en coproduction, Italie - Espagne. 
Le réalisateur est italien, le casting est assez international... 
D'après la fiche sur imdb, les scènes tournées en studios ont toutes été tournées en Italie, et les scènes en extérieurs ont toutes été tournées en Espagne... 
Et l'histoire, elle, est entièrement située en Arizona... 

Film de 1967. 
Donc, sans avoir vraiment vu juste, tu n'étais pas tombé trop loin non plus. 









Pour le genre du film, il ne doit plus désormais y avoir aucun doute... 
Film paradoxalement réputé chez les connaisseurs et les passionnés, mais peu connu du grand public... 


​


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Juillet 2012)

Avec la belle Jolanda Modio ça devrait aider 

Encore débordé donc je laisse à d'autres le soin de trouver


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Juillet 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Avec la belle Jolanda Modio ça devrait aider
> 
> Encore débordé donc je laisse à d'autres le soin de trouver



C'est bien elle dont il s'agit !  









Pas sur cette image, par contre, je parlais d'une image précédente... 


​


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Juillet 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Film en coproduction, Italie - Espagne.
> Le réalisateur est italien, le casting est assez international...
> D'après la fiche sur imdb, les scènes tournées en studios ont toutes été tournées en Italie, et les scènes en extérieurs ont toutes été tournées en Espagne...
> Et l'histoire, elle, est entièrement située en Arizona...
> ...



Donc western spaghetti ?


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Juillet 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Donc western spaghetti ?



Absolument ! 











Je suis depuis toujours un grand amateur de westerns, mais pour être franc, celui-ci ne correspond pas à ce que je recherche habituellement. 


Un western dense, à l'ambiance lourde... 

Violent, et centré sur une réflexion sur le bien et le mal, sur la civilisation et la vie sans foi ni loi... 
Difficile de trouver là-dedans un "héros"... Les personnages sont pourris dans leur quasi-totalité. Et ce, quel que soit le côté de la loi où ils sont censés se trouver... L'un deux - tueur et traître pour ainsi dire professionnel - se révélera vers la fin du film légèrement moins irrécupérable qu'il en avait l'air...

Mais l'essentiel de l'histoire tourne autour de deux personnages tout d'abord opposés.
L'un est un professeur d'histoire bien sage, à la santé apparemment fragile. L'autre est un redoutable tueur et l'un des chefs de la fameuse "Horde Sauvage". 
Au contact l'un de l'autre, ils vont changer... 
Changement spectaculaire pour le premier, fasciné par la vie criminelle de l'autre... Le respectable enseignant choisit d'entrer dans l'histoire plutôt que de l'enseigner, en devenant lui-même un tueur et un criminel patenté, et se trouve même à son tour promu en tant que l'un des chefs les plus fourbes et les plus vicieux de l'histoire de la fameuse Horde... 
Quant au tueur légendaire recherché par toutes les forces armées, il finira par se sensibiliser malgré lui à la notion de Justice, et commencera ainsi à s'humaniser... Tout en s'étonnant de s'être fait voler la vedette au Panthéon du crime par le petit professeur d'histoire...  


Bref, une curiosité, et au final un film qui vaut clairement le détour.


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Juillet 2012)

Attaque de banque ?

Beaucoup de dynamite ?


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Juillet 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Attaque de banque ?
> 
> Beaucoup de dynamite ?



Les attaques de banques font partie des activités de la fameuse Horde Sauvage, effectivement... 
Pour la quantité de dynamite utilisée, par contre, je ne sais plus trop...   









La fameuse Horde Sauvage au travail...


​


----------



## PoorMonsteR (8 Juillet 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> (...)Film (...) peu connu du grand public...


Ce n'est rien de le dire. 
Je viens de voir le duel raté (ou avorté, au choix) sur YouTube. Tu as le chic pour nous trouver des films qui sortent de l'ordinaire.


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Juillet 2012)

C'est pas 'Il était une fois la révolution" mais y a des ressemblances


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Juillet 2012)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Ce n'est rien de le dire.
> Je viens de voir le duel raté (ou avorté, au choix) sur YouTube. Tu as le chic pour nous trouver des films qui sortent de l'ordinaire.





Tu dois parler de la scène qui commence comme ceci : 







Et qui se poursuit comme cela : 






C'est bien ça?... ​



Bon, ce n'est pas non plus du super spoiler... Ma dernière image ne correspond pas du tout à l'issue de la fameuse scène... 
En revanche, côté indices en tous genres, là, vous devriez être servis. 

Sinon, pour ce qui s'agit de trouver des films sortant de l'ordinaire... Je suis peut-être un peu mégalo, mais je serais tenté de prendre ça pour un genre de compliment... :rose: Donc, si vous aimez trouver en vidéo des films sortant de l'ordinaire et si je peux me permettre un petit conseil en la matière : repérez-vous aux prix. 
En DVD et en Blu-Ray, ces fameux films sont souvent soit les plus chers, soit les moins chers... 
Dans le premier cas, vous les trouverez chez Virgin Megastore ou à la FNAC, souvent dans les rayons les moins fréquentés et offrant le moins de promotions... 
Mais vous pourrez y trouver des films rares, injustement oubliés ou même des films cultes. 
Et à l'autre extrémité des gammes de prix, regardez de temps en temps les rayons des disques bradés par exemple sur le Net, ou dans la grande distribution... 
Le film que je vous propose durant cette session était proposé dans le cadre d'une promotion dans un hypermarché ; 3&#8364; le DVD, ou 2&#8364; l'unité en en prenant 5 (5 pour 10 euros). Je n'ai pas boudé la promo en question, et je crois bien avoir acheté 15 DVDs...  Pour 30&#8364;, donc. 

Quand vous trouvez des prix fracassés comme ça, ça ne veut pas dire que le produit n'est pas intéressant... Mais qu'il ne trouve pas ou plus son public, ou qu'il a été fabriqué en trop grande quantité à un moment donné par rapport à la demande... 
Mais en cherchant, vous pourrez trouver de vraies perles. 




Bon, alors, quelqu'un pour donner le titre du film que je vous propose?...  




Toum'aï a dit:


> C'est pas 'Il était une fois la révolution" mais y a des ressemblances



Pas tant que ça, non.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Juillet 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Tu dois parler de la scène qui commence comme ceci :


Non plutôt comme cela :

_Ça va être ta fête mec !  _




_Oops ! le chargeur est vide :rose:_




_Pfff ils sont nuls les accessoiristes ! _


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juillet 2012)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Non plutôt comme cela :
> 
> _(...)
> 
> _




Ah oui, OK. 

La fin du film vaut également le détour pour pas mal de raisons, avec notamment une scène de duel originale elle aussi ... 




Un personnage mystérieux autant que redoutable, qui semble passer son temps à tuer ou à trahir les gens qu'il croise... 






Il se révélera pourtant légèrement moins pourri que les autres, finalement... ​



Je compte sur vous pour donner le titre du film, à présent. 
Le titre original est en Italien. Le titre international est en Anglais. Et il existe au moins deux titres en Français pour la distribution en France... 
N'importe lequel de ces quatre titre vaudra une bonne réponse. 


Le premier qui dégaine et qui vise juste aura gagné !...


----------



## bompi (10 Juillet 2012)

Il me semblait bien reconnaître Gian-Maria Volonté.
Voilà un acteur que j'aime beaucoup, mais dont j'ai découvert les talents de _mandriano_ (ça semble se dire comme ça en italien, disons de garçon vacher ou de _vaquero_ ) sur le tard [vu que dans les années 70 j'étais minot et sous contrôle parental, je n'avais pas droit aux ouesternes spaghetti ni aux films de kung-fu... ].
Je suppose que pour ce film il y avait une aspect alimentaire à sa participation...

[bravo à DJ pour avoir reconnu Jolanda Modio, qui n'a même pas droit à sa page dans ouikipedia (même en italien). Elle n'a pas beaucoup tourné.]


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juillet 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Il me semblait bien reconnaître Gian-Maria Volonté.
> Voilà un acteur que j'aime beaucoup, mais dont j'ai découvert les talents de _mandriano_ (ça semble se dire comme ça en italien, disons de garçon vacher ou de _vaquero_ ) sur le tard [vu que dans les années 70 j'étais minot et sous contrôle parental, je n'avais pas droit aux ouesternes spaghetti ni aux films de kung-fu... ].
> Je suppose que pour ce film il y avait une aspect alimentaire à sa participation...
> 
> [bravo à DJ pour avoir reconnu Jolanda Modio, qui n'a même pas droit à sa page dans ouikipedia (même en italien). Elle n'a pas beaucoup tourné.]




C'est bien de *lui* qu'il s'agit, effectivement. 
Bien que ne comptant que peu de westerns dans sa filmographie, il a tout de même tourné deux fois sous la direction de *Sergio Leone*. 
Par contre, je ne crois vraiment pas que sa participation à ce film ait été justifiée par des raisons alimentaires.  
Je sais qu'il m'arrive de vous proposer des films qui ne font pas l'unanimité et dont la qualité n'est pas toujours appréciée du plus grand nombre... 
Mais ici, bompi, il s'agit d'un bon film !  
D'ailleurs actuellement crédité d'un fort honorable et parfaitement justifié 7,4/10 sur imdb.  



Les trois personnages principaux du film : 







Le petit professeur d'histoire qui deviendra le pire criminel... 







Le tueur impitoyable qui finira par se poser quelques questions au sujet de la Justice...  







Le tueur, quasiment traître de profession, qui finira par se rappeler qu'il est tout de même censé servir la loi...​



Bravo à Dos Jones, certes, mais là, bompi, c'est toi qui a dégainé et qui a fait mouche !... 
Il te reste à tirer une fois de plus pour achever ta cible, et tu deviendras le meilleur pistolero de cette cession...


----------



## bompi (10 Juillet 2012)

J'attends ce soir pour dégoter quelque chose.


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Septembre 2012)

bompi a dit:


> J'attends ce soir pour dégoter quelque chose.



C'est donc un Grand Soir... 2 mois


----------



## bompi (11 Septembre 2012)

Un nuit d'hiver austral


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Septembre 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Un nuit d'hiver austral




ça sent la keynote "c quoi ce film ?"


----------



## shogun HD (14 Septembre 2012)

Pharmacos a dit:


> ça sent la keynote "c quoi ce film ?"


 
la keynote est finie.............


----------



## Pamoi (26 Octobre 2012)

Histoire de relancer en attendant Godot Bompi, un truc pas trop évident:


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Octobre 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Un nuit d'hiver austral



Un nuit?... :hein:
Tu veux dire que tu as passé les derniers mois chez les *Inuits*?... 




Pamoi a dit:


> Histoire de relancer en attendant Godot Bompi, un truc pas trop évident:



Ah là, je sens la session difficile destinée aux seuls champions... 

Allez, je me lance... 
Peut-être *La Grande Vadrouille*, de *Gérard Oury*?... 

Bon, là, tout de suite, je ne suis pas trop disponible, mais j'ai bien envie de relancer ce thread, par contre. 
Donc, dans l'hypothèse où j'aurais gagné :king: , je vous proposerais une nouvelle session d'ici ce soir, ou demain dans le pire des cas.


----------



## bompi (26 Octobre 2012)

Relancez, mes amis. Ne vous gênez pas.

J'avais un peu oublié, là, mais effectivement, ça me revient : je dois faire des captures...


----------



## Pamoi (26 Octobre 2012)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Donc, dans l'hypothèse où j'aurais gagné :king: , je vous proposerais une nouvelle session d'ici ce soir, ou demain dans le pire des cas.



On attend avec impatience


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Octobre 2012)

Pamoi a dit:


> On attend avec impatience



Merci. 

Voici pour vous : 





( Plus grande taille *ici*... )​



Normalement, ça devrait être super fastoche pour Dos Jones... :bebe:
Et peut-être pas uniquement pour lui... 




PS : Je risque de ne pas avoir beaucoup de temps pour venir ici avant dimanche, et d'être complètement absent demain soir, mais je passe quand je peux...


----------



## Berthold (27 Octobre 2012)

Cogna pô.

Cadre : 2nde guerre mondiale, non ?


----------



## bompi (27 Octobre 2012)

Sans doute pas un film de Fellini.


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Octobre 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Cogna pô.
> 
> Cadre : 2nde guerre mondiale, non ?



Oui, deuxième guerre mondiale, effectivement. 




bompi a dit:


> Sans doute pas un film de Fellini.



Certes non, mais tu as tout de même trouvé le bon pays !... 








*Grande taille.  *​



Je vous propose ce film pour au moins deux raisons, outre mon envie de relancer ce thread...  


D'une part ce film est loin d'être mauvais en soi.

D'autre part, son parcours me semble vraiment intéressant. 
Au départ, ce film est avant tout un plagiat d'un autre film, autrement célèbre. J'ose parler de plagiat parce que le fait a parfois été reconnu par le réalisateur lui-même. Je me rappelle l'avoir vu en personne parler de son film dans le cadre d'une projection à la Cinémathèque Française de Paris en présence du réalisateur. Le responsable des soirées "cinéma-bis" lui avait demandé en substance : 
" - Jusqu'à quel point vous êtes-vous inspiré du film qui vous a servi de référence?... "
Et le réalisateur avait alors répondu (je cite au mot près) : " - Plan par plan ! ". Ce qui avait fait éclater de rire une bonne partie de l'assistance, dont moi. 
Chose étrange, ce film est devenu "culte" pour un très célèbre réalisateur, qui en réalisa il y a quelques années une sorte de remake informel... 

Donc, pour résumer, le film que je vous propose se situe en quelque sorte au coeur d'un improbable triptyque : 

- Film original. Un classique du film de guerre. 
- Le film que je vous propose, plagiat de l'original, façon " macaroni combat ".
- Remake du plagiat, par un réalisateur plus que célèbre. 




Là, vous avez déjà pas mal d'indices ! 

PS : je ne serai pas disponible ce soir. 
Il vous reste moins de deux heures pour trouver...  Ou alors, la suite à partir de demain.


----------



## jack-from-souss (27 Octobre 2012)

The inglorious bastards.

Si c'est bon, je laisse mon tour.


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Octobre 2012)

jack-from-souss a dit:


> The inglorious bastards.
> 
> Si c'est bon, je laisse mon tour.



Précisément !...  


Plagiat parfois avoué par son auteur du classique *The Dirty Dozen*, de *Robert Aldrich*, le film que je vous proposais est bien *The Inglorious Bastards*, du truculent *Enzo G. Castellari*. *










L'une des affiches du film sur la jaquette du DVD, ici en grande taille. ​* 



Film culte pour *Quentin Tarantino*, qui en réalisa un remake informel au titre presque identique : *Inglorious Basterds*.

Dans les bonus de mon édition DVD de "The Inglorious Bastards", *un intéressant entretien entre Castellari et Tarantino*. 




Bon, ben la main à qui la veut... 
Par exemple la main à bompi ! :king:


----------



## Berthold (6 Novembre 2012)

Relançons le fil qui dort&#8230; Allez, chers joueurs zinvétérés, apprécierez-vous celui-ci ?


----------



## bompi (6 Novembre 2012)

L'actrice de droite ne m'est pas inconnue... mais je n'ai pas encore retrouvé son nom.
Ça fait fichtrement anglo-saxon. Britannique, même (au moins l'ambiance, à la Fielding).


----------



## Berthold (6 Novembre 2012)

Le réalisateur est taïwanais, la production est GB-US. Cependant, l'histoire se déroule en Angleterre, certes. La distribution est très majoritairement (peut-être même entièrement, je n'ai pas vérifié) grande bretonne.


----------



## bompi (6 Novembre 2012)

Là, tu donnes un peu trop d'indices à la fois, non ? 

En tout cas, ça m'a permis de retrouver l'actrice : Gemma Jones.
Et, concernant l'époque, plutôt que Fielding, c'est Jane Austen...


----------



## Berthold (6 Novembre 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Là, tu donnes un peu trop d'indices à la fois, non ?


J'ai le sentiment que tu as raison. Tu as donc trouvé ? J'irai moins vite en affaire la prochaine fois&#8230;


> En tout cas, ça m'a permis de retrouver l'actrice : Gemma Jones.
> Et, concernant l'époque, plutôt que Fielding, c'est Jane Austen...


Yes sir, absolutely.

Donc alors, qui se montre ici de dos ?





(éclaircie à coup de Gimp, l'original était extrêmement sombre)


----------



## bompi (6 Novembre 2012)

IL s'agit donc de Sense and Sensibility de Ang Lee d'après Jane Austen, avec plein de bons acteurs et de bonnes actrices. Très bien, ce film.

De dos, ce doit être Kate Winslet, victime de l'infâââme Willoughby, non ?


----------



## Berthold (6 Novembre 2012)

C'est tout à fait ça. Kate Winslet, Alan Rickman, Hugh Grant,&#8230; dans _Raison et sentiments_, film de Ang Lee sorti en 1995.

 


J'aurais tendance à dire : à toi&#8230;


----------



## bompi (6 Novembre 2012)

Et voici un classique.


----------



## Berthold (7 Novembre 2012)

USA, entre deux guerres ?


----------



## bompi (7 Novembre 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> USA, entre deux guerres ?


Non (mais la langue originale est la même...).
Non (mais pas loin).


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Novembre 2012)

Sur les premières images j'ai douté :rose:

Et finalement je pense à "Brèves rencontres" de David Lean vu il y a très longtemps


----------



## bompi (7 Novembre 2012)

Et c'est DJ qui a trouvé !

C'est bien le fameux "Brief encounteer", de 1945, que j'ai vu assez récemment et trouvé très bon. Ça m'a fait plaisir de retrouver en l'acteur principal un des acteurs du "3e Homme" de Reed, Trevor Howard.

À toi la main.


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Novembre 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Et c'est DJ qui a trouvé !
> 
> C'est bien le fameux "Brief encounteer", de 1945, que j'ai vu assez récemment et trouvé très bon. Ça m'a fait plaisir de retrouver en l'acteur principal un des acteurs du "3e Homme" de Reed, Trevor Howard.
> 
> À toi la main.


Merci&#8230; 

Je vais changer un peu les règles en modifiant à ma convenance l'image capturée sur un DVD&#8230;

Voilà donc un film culte que j'ai récupéré en DVD hier&#8230; 




PS : Aux adeptes de la recherche d'images via google&#8230; DTC

PS2 : Film de 1995&#8230;


----------



## Pamoi (7 Novembre 2012)

euuuuuuuhhhhhh ..... la capture c'est l'image complète, ou le truc en n&b au milieu ??? :mouais:

Film US ?




Dos Jones a dit:


> PS : Aux adeptes de la recherche d'images via google&#8230; DTC



ça fait un petit moment qu'on en a pas vu par ici


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Novembre 2012)

Pamoi a dit:


> euuuuuuuhhhhhh ..... la capture c'est l'image complète, ou le truc en n&b au milieu ??? :mouais:
> 
> Film US ?
> 
> ça fait un petit moment qu'on en a pas vu par ici


C'est bien un film US et même le titre est dans cette langue non traduit pour nous pauvres frenchy&#8230; :mouais:

C'est bien l'image entière mais je n'en ai révélé que deux portions je ferais mieux la prochaine fois&#8230;


----------



## Berthold (7 Novembre 2012)

Les inscriptions sont à l'envers, c'est normal ou c'est ta retouche ?


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Novembre 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Les inscriptions sont à l'envers, c'est normal ou c'est ta retouche ?


Devine&#8230; 




Pour un tel film je vais pas vous simplifier la tâche&#8230; 

Récompensé par deux Oscars, réalisateur connu et des pointures dans les acteurs qui ne sont pas tous des anges sauf 1 peut-être&#8230;


----------



## Pamoi (7 Novembre 2012)

Pamoi a dit:


> Film US ?





Dos Jones a dit:


> C'est bien un film US



En fait la réponse était dans la question ...... et dans la réponse


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Novembre 2012)

Bon continuons alors




En plus je crois l'avoir déjà proposé ici


----------



## Berthold (8 Novembre 2012)

C'est un biopic ?


----------



## Berthold (8 Novembre 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> En plus je crois l'avoir déjà proposé ici


Tant que ça ne devient pas habituel, ça n'est pas trop suspect.


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Novembre 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Tant que ça ne devient pas habituel, ça n'est pas trop suspect.


J'ai l'impression que tu as la réponse 

Me trompe-je


----------



## Berthold (8 Novembre 2012)

On va dire The usual suspects&#8230;

Y suis-je ?


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Novembre 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> On va dire The usual suspects&#8230;
> 
> Y suis-je ?


Excellente réponse&#8230; 

Je ne l'ai récupéré en DVD que très récemment ainsi qu'un autre qui me manquait dans mes films cultes&#8230; 

Quant à l'indice sur l'ange je faisais référence à l'acteur Gabriel Byrne&#8230; 

O Gabriel&#8230; 

Ben c'est toi qui t'y colle maintenant&#8230;


----------



## Berthold (8 Novembre 2012)

Ok, merci. Je cherche et je reviens.


----------



## Berthold (8 Novembre 2012)

Nous y voilà. Comme je me suis fait précédemment sermonner, je ne donnerai pour l'instant par d'indice en dehors des captures elles-mêmes.


----------



## bompi (8 Novembre 2012)

Ce serait un film en costume avec des croix gammées ?


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Novembre 2012)

Comme cela je dirais Walkyrie qui est en diffusion ce soir

Mais je peux me tromper  :rose:


----------



## Berthold (8 Novembre 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Ce serait un film en costume avec des croix gammées ?


Pas de croix gammée (de mémoire), mais le fascisme a son importance dans l'histoire.



Dos Jones a dit:


> Comme cela je dirais Walkyrie qui est en diffusion ce soir
> 
> Mais je peux me tromper  :rose:


Oui : tu te trompes.


----------



## bompi (8 Novembre 2012)

Ça se passe dans un pays latin, en Europe ?


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Novembre 2012)

Si je dis "Le Labyrinthe de Pan" je suis reçu comment


----------



## Berthold (9 Novembre 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Ça se passe dans un pays latin, en Europe ?


Oui, oui.





Dos Jones a dit:


> Si je dis "Le Labyrinthe de Pan" je suis reçu comment


Avec des vivats. Décidément vous êtes trop forts,  ou alors mes captures trop évidentes. 

Le labyrinthe de Pan, un film à ne pas mettre devant tous les yeux






Sacré Sergi Lopez


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Novembre 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Le labyrinthe de Pan



Un film vraiment bien ! 

Pour l'anecdote, Usual suspects était sur D8 hier soir => vu et apprécié


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Novembre 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Avec des vivats. Décidément vous êtes trop forts,  ou alors mes captures trop évidentes.


Pas qu'une histoire de captures&#8230; Un film à découvrir absolument et qui m'a marqué&#8230;

Si ta première image m'a évoqué "Walkyrie" les suivantes m'ont ouvert les yeux&#8230; 

Je reviens demain avec une nouvelle proposition&#8230;


----------



## Pamoi (17 Novembre 2012)

Voyez vous, la salle de jeu se divise en deux catégories: ceux oublient de poster des enigmes et ceux qui rament à attendre...


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Novembre 2012)

Pamoi a dit:


> Voyez vous, la salle de jeu se divise en deux catégories: ceux oublient de poster des enigmes et ceux qui rament à attendre...


Oups :rose: z'avions oublié

Donc voici


----------



## bompi (17 Novembre 2012)

Cinéaste allemand?


----------



## Pamoi (17 Novembre 2012)

un cinéaste américain ?? 

Un western récent genre Jeremiah Johnson ? (pas vu depuis des lustres)


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Novembre 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Cinéaste allemand?


Non 



Pamoi a dit:


> un cinéaste américain ??
> 
> Un western récent genre Jeremiah Johnson ? (pas vu depuis des lustres)


Oui

Quant à un western récent, Jeremiah Johnson date tout de même de 1971 

Mais c'est tout de même la bonne réponse


----------



## Berthold (17 Novembre 2012)

Je n'aurai qu'un mot :

wohw !


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Novembre 2012)

Voyez vous, la salle de jeu se divise en deux catégories: ceux oublient de poster des enigmes et ceux qui rament à attendre...  :mouais:


----------



## Pamoi (18 Novembre 2012)




----------



## Human-Fly (18 Novembre 2012)

Pamoi a dit:


>




Film d'espionnage?...


----------



## Pamoi (18 Novembre 2012)

Classé comme comédie romantique par IMDB. 

2 des 3 héros de dos, en grande discussion avec une pigeonne cliente 






Film (très) sympathique et sans prétentions de la fin du siècle dernier.


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Novembre 2012)

Pamoi a dit:


> Classé comme comédie romantique par IMDB.
> 
> 2 des 3 héros de dos, en grande discussion avec une pigeonne cliente
> 
> Film (très) sympathique et sans prétentions de la fin du siècle dernier.


Un rapport avec l'écologie ?


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Novembre 2012)

Je n'ai sans doute pas vu ce film, mais ça me dit quand même quelque chose...
Film français?...


----------



## Pamoi (18 Novembre 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Un rapport avec l'écologie ?


aucun



Human-Fly a dit:


> Film français?...


britannique





L'heroine (actrice connue, mais pas trop à l'époque)





Nos 3 héros





A force de petites combines .....





....... ça peut finir mal .....


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Novembre 2012)

Une histoire de colocataires assez sanglante ?


----------



## Pamoi (18 Novembre 2012)

Pamoi a dit:


> comédie romantique





Toum'aï a dit:


> Une histoire de colocataires assez sanglante ?



Rien à voir avec "petits meurtres entre amis" ou "JF cherche appartement"

Plutôt dans l'esprit de Coup de foudre à Notting Hill  







L'heroine qui ne se mariera pas, contrairement aux apparences


----------



## Pamoi (4 Janvier 2013)

[YOUTUBE]ST0vVR3Q-jc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Janvier 2013)

Pamoi a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]ST0vVR3Q-jc[/YOUTUBE]​




Euh... 

Là, ça reste quand même difficile... :hein:

Je vais sans doute dire n'importe quoi... :sick: Mais bon... :rose:
Au hasard, *Shooting Fish (1997)*, de *Stefan Schwartz*?... 




PS : Dans l'hypothèse où j'aurais vu juste, je risque de ne pas être trop disponible avant ce soir, par contre...  

Mais bon, il faut bien que ce thread redémarre !


----------



## Pamoi (4 Janvier 2013)

Human-Fly, à toi la main !!


----------



## Berthold (4 Janvier 2013)

Alors là, comme diraient les Bretons dans Astérix, je dis&#8230; ! Ce post m'étonnera toujours.  Du 18/11/2012 au 4/1/2013 !


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Janvier 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> Alors là, comme diraient les Bretons dans Astérix, je dis ! Ce post m'étonnera toujours.  Du 18/11/2012 au 4/1/2013 !



Ici, parfois, on aime bien prendre son temps !... 





Pamoi a dit:


> Human-Fly, à toi la main !!



Merci. 




Voici pour vous : 







​


----------



## Berthold (4 Janvier 2013)

Une motarde en pleine réflexion : « Mais qu'ai-je fait de mon peigne ? »


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Janvier 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> Une motarde en pleine réflexion : « Mais qu'ai-je fait de mon peigne ? »



C'est pratiquement ça. 




Pas certain que ce soit lui qui parvienne à l'aider à retrouver le fameux peigne, donc... 








​


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Janvier 2013)

Il ya quelqu'un?... 
​


----------



## Pamoi (5 Janvier 2013)

Oui, du monde tout plein. Mais de réponse et d'idée point


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Janvier 2013)

Pamoi a dit:


> Oui, du monde tout plein. Mais de réponse et d'idée point





Berthold a vu juste : l'héroïne changera d'apparence plusieurs fois dans le film, mais elle restera coiffée en pétard dans la plupart des cas... 

Un film qui déménage, et qui marque une date dans la très inégale mais très riche filmographie de son auteur, à mon humble avis. 




Le même personnage que précédemment :






Personnage très secondaire, en fait, je l'avoue... 
​

Il a fait partie des accolytes de l'héroïne à l'époque où elle choississait particulièrement mal ses fréquentations... :rateau: 

En fait, il y a plusieurs actrices et acteurs connus ou très connus dans ce film... Dont l'actrice principale... 
Donc, je ne vais pas vous montrer tout de suite les photos sur lesquelles elle est facilement reconnaissable...


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Janvier 2013)

L'héroïne (de dos) en apprentissage : 





​


Comment ça, on ne voit pas bien le visage de l'actrice???...


----------



## macaquequarante (6 Janvier 2013)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Berthold a vu juste : l'héroïne changera d'apparence plusieurs fois dans le film, mais elle restera coiffée en pétard dans la plupart des cas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je l'ai vu....pas possible de me souvnir du titre par contre. juste que c'était du gros nanard qui tache!


----------



## Berthold (6 Janvier 2013)

C'est du Besson ? Nikita, il me semble, avec Anne Parillaud ?
J'ai le souvenir d'être allé le voir à reculons, tiré par les copains, échaudé par Subway et Le grand bleu, et finalement j'étais ressorti enthousiaste. Et pourtant ça ne me dérange pas qu'on le qualifie de nanard &#8212;ce qu'il n'est pas à mon sens.


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Janvier 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> C'est du Besson ? Nikita, il me semble, avec Anne Parillaud ?
> J'ai le souvenir d'être allé le voir à reculons, tiré par les copains échaudé par Subway et Le grand bleu, et finalement j'étais ressorti enthousiaste. Et pourtant ça ne me dérange pas qu'on le qualifie de nanard ce qu'il n'est pas à mon sens.



C'est *exactement ça* !  

Et je suis assez d'accord avec ton appréciation, par ailleurs. 

( *L'une des principales photos de promotion du film*, reprise sur de nombreuses affiches.  )




Bien joué, à toi la main ! :king:


----------



## Berthold (6 Janvier 2013)

Ok, merci. Vous l'aurez voulu&#8230;  il y a un moment que j'hésite à proposer celui-ci, qui est&#8230; un peu&#8230; particulier.






Si si, c'est un film, connu, d'un réalisateur, connu aussi.


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Janvier 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> Ok, merci. Vous l'aurez voulu  il y a un moment que j'hésite à proposer celui-ci, qui est un peu particulier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le couloir pourrait un peu faire penser à *The Shining*, mais de toute évidence ça n'est pas ça du tout... 
Il pourrait aussi faire penser à un plan dans *Inception*, mais je crains fort que ça ne soit pas ça non plus... 

D'ailleurs, ce couloir, il n'aurait pas un côté très "synthétique", genre image de jeu vidéo?... 

Bref, pour l'instant, je ne vois pas... :rateau:
Pourtant, l'acteur de la deuxième image me dit quelque chose... :hein:

Tout ça m'intrigue !...


----------



## Berthold (6 Janvier 2013)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Le couloir pourrait un peu faire penser à *The Shining*, mais de toute évidence ça n'est pas ça du tout...


Non, effectivement.





> Il pourrait aussi faire penser à un plan dans *Inception*, mais je crains fort que ça ne soit pas ça non plus...


Ben non 


> D'ailleurs, ce couloir, il n'aurait pas un côté très "synthétique", genre image de jeu vidéo?...


Pas jeu vidéo, disons film d'animation

Le héros, adulte, dans le fauteuil devant la télé :





Le héros, nourrisson :





On n'a pas droit à toute sa vie, juste quelques flashbacks.


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Janvier 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> Non, effectivement.Ben non Pas jeu vidéo, disons film d'animation
> 
> Le héros, adulte, dans le fauteuil devant la télé :
> 
> ...



Peut-être *A Scanner Darkly*...?


----------



## Berthold (7 Janvier 2013)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Peut-être *A Scanner Darkly*...?


Non

Dans ce film; il est beaucoup fait référence à ça :








et dans le délire du héros, on trouve beaucoup ça :


----------



## Berthold (7 Janvier 2013)

Oh ? Personne n'a d'idée ? Même avec celle-ci ?


----------



## bompi (7 Janvier 2013)

On dirait des tommies (dans la première photo) et des fascistoïdes (dans la seconde).

Edith : Ça fait penser à The Wall, en fait.


----------



## Berthold (7 Janvier 2013)

bompi a dit:


> On dirait des tommies (dans la première photo)


Oui. 


> et des fascistoïdes (dans la seconde).


Oui. 


> Edith : Ça fait penser à The Wall, en fait.


Oui ! 


Pink Floyd, The Wall, d'Alan Parker. :love:

J'avais prévenu c'est un peu particulier  :sick:


----------



## bompi (7 Janvier 2013)

Je ne l'ai pas revu depuis un bon bout de temps. Les deux avant-dernières photos m'ont conditionné et la vision de Bob Geldof a achevé de réveiller le souvenir 

Bon, il faut que je trouve quelque chose.

Comme dirait l'autre : _I'll be back._


----------



## Emmanuel94 (7 Janvier 2013)

c 'est long ..... surtout que j'ai été incapable de reconnaître quoique ce soit depuis des mois


----------



## bompi (7 Janvier 2013)

Un film déjà proposé, sans aucun doute, il y a déjà quelque temps (et peut-être par moi :rateau: ) mais je n'ai pas grand-chose sous la main.
Pour certains, ça ne va pas être difficile...


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Janvier 2013)

Mars Attack


----------



## bompi (7 Janvier 2013)

Bin non. 

Un des héros.






On y arrive...





On y est :


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Janvier 2013)

*Forbidden Planet*, de Fred M. Wilcox ! 
Certains avaient peut-être reconnu *Leslie Nielsen* dans le rôle du héros, sur *cette image*. 
Film que je tiens en haute estime.


----------



## bompi (8 Janvier 2013)

Je te faisais confiance pour trouver rapidement. Graphiquement, ce film est une réussite. C'est à toi!


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Janvier 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Je te faisais confiance pour trouver rapidement. Graphiquement, ce film est une réussite. C'est à toi!



Merci. 


Là, tout de suite, je vais manquer de temps... 
Je repasse à partir de cet après-midi... 

Ou alors la main à qui la veut !


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Janvier 2013)

Voici pour vous :






Acteur connu. ​



Personnage majeur de ce film peu connu, mais pourtant intéressant. 
Plusieurs acteurs connus, réalisateur connu. 

Je repasse plus tard dans la soirée...


----------



## Berthold (8 Janvier 2013)

Prisonnier, moyen-âge ?


----------



## Romuald (8 Janvier 2013)

Plutôt moderne, le lit du moyen-âge


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Janvier 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> Prisonnier, moyen-âge ?



Film de 1987. L'action est située à cette même époque.



Romuald a dit:


> Plutôt moderne, le lit du moyen-âge



Il faut dire aussi que 1987, c'était encore un peu le Moyen-Âge ! 




Le personnage de la photo précédente est un clochard placé en détention dans le cadre d'une enquête au sujet d'un meurtre dont il est accusé.



Un juge va se suicider avec un fusil de chasse, tout au début du film :








​


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Janvier 2013)

Besoin d'être un peu éclairés?... 








​


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Janvier 2013)

Le juge, dans le procès qui va occuper les principaux protagonistes de l'histoire :








​


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Janvier 2013)

L'héroïne ( à gauche de l'image, donc  ) :






Voilà un indice qui vaut cher !...  


​


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Janvier 2013)

Le héros ( de profil, donc  ) :






Et l'héroïne en gros plan ! ​



Je pourrais aussi vous montrer les acteurs les plus connus du film de face et en gros plan, mais pour celui ou celle qui gagnerait dans ces circonstances, une telle victoire ne vaudrait pas cher !... 




PS : Dans mon super jeu de mots, se cache un super indice !


----------



## twisel (11 Janvier 2013)

suspect dangereux!


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Janvier 2013)

twisel a dit:


> suspect dangereux!



Exactement ! 

C'est bien *Suspect*, de *Peter Yates*. 







Scénario habile, réalisation sobre et efficace, et plusieurs bons acteurs au générique, dont plusieurs connus ou très connus. 
Un polar judiciaire de qualité, à découvrir ou à redécouvrir !  




Bien joué, à toi la main ! :king:


----------



## twisel (11 Janvier 2013)

je débute, donc je suis pas sûr des règles...


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Janvier 2013)

twisel a dit:


> je débute, donc je suis pas sûr des règles...




Sois le bienvenu ici. 

Tu as ré-hébergé l'image sur imageshack, ce qui est très bien ! 
Il faut effectivement éviter le hot-linking pour différentes raisons, et entre autres parce que dans notre cas, ça donnerait souvent le titre du film dans l'adresse url de l'image. 
Donc, là, c'est impeccable. :king: 


Pour l'instant, je ne vois pas de quel film est tiré ton image... 
Ambiance assez feutrée, mais potentiellement très baroque, j'ai l'impression... 
Je pense que ça pourrait être du *David Lynch*, par exemple...
Mais vraiment aucune certitude... :rateau:  

Donc, maintenant, l"idée, c'est de donner un indice ou deux, ou de poster une nouvelle image, ou les deux... 
Et ce, jusqu'à ce que quelqu'un finisse par identifier le film !


----------



## twisel (11 Janvier 2013)

merci pour la bienvenue!

non non, pas du Lynch, mais disons que le réalisateur de ce film est parfois considéré comme le David Lynch de son pays! 

le héros du film:


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Janvier 2013)

twisel a dit:


> merci pour la bienvenue!
> 
> non non, pas du Lynch, mais disons que le réalisateur de ce film est parfois considéré comme le David Lynch de son pays!
> 
> le héros du film:



Je me trompe peut-être, mais je serais tenté de penser à *Mad Detective (2007), de Johnnie To et Ka-Fai Wai*... Film intéressant, que j'avais découvert en DVD...


----------



## twisel (11 Janvier 2013)

non, c'est pas ça!

pour l'origine du film, y a un indice dans le nom des images!


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Janvier 2013)

twisel a dit:


> non, c'est pas ça!
> 
> pour l'origine du film, y a un indice dans le nom des images!



C'est l'excellent *Old Boy, de Chan-Wook Park* !!!... 
Difficile d'imaginer une évocation plus traumatisante de la pratique du cunnilingus... :afraid: :casse: :rateau:


----------



## twisel (11 Janvier 2013)

c'est bien ça! 

(même si je ne vois pas très bien l'allusion au cunnilingus )


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Janvier 2013)

Film que j'avais déjà proposé ici d'ailleurs


----------



## twisel (11 Janvier 2013)

j'avais pourtant fait une petite recherche, mais j'ai dû mal utiliser la fonction...

en même temps, c'est pas si grave, hein!?


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Janvier 2013)

twisel a dit:


> j'avais pourtant fait une petite recherche, mais j'ai dû mal utiliser la fonction...
> 
> en même temps, c'est pas si grave, hein!?


Pas grave du tout  De toutes façon mes captures ne doivent plus être en ligne ici depuis le temps 

Un excellent film en tout cas qui ne peut laisser indifférent


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Janvier 2013)

twisel a dit:


> c'est bien ça!



Merci. 



twisel a dit:


> (même si je ne vois pas très bien l'allusion au cunnilingus )



Il me semblait que c'était un point important du scénario, mais il faudrait que je revois le film... :rateau:

Sinon, sache que les habitués de ce thread, dans leur immense majorité, ont déjà proposé des films ayant auparavant déjà été proposés par d'autres, voire par eux-mêmes... 
Et je suis loin de faire exception... 

Ce n'est pas grave du tout, en particulier si le film en question a été proposé il y a longtemps. 




Voici pour vous : 







Croyez-le ou non, mais sur un site dont je ne vous dirai pas le nom pour l'instant, j'ai trouvé pas moins de 6416 captures d'écran du film dont je vous propose de trouver le titre...


----------



## twisel (12 Janvier 2013)

un film de guerre je suppose?

inglourious basterds?


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Janvier 2013)

twisel a dit:


> un film de guerre je suppose?
> 
> inglourious basterds?




Non. 


Pas un film de guerre. 
Plutôt une sorte de thriller très orienté vers le fantastique et la science-fiction... 










Film hyper connu, réalisateur hyper connu, acteur principal hyper connu... 
Du coup, il est difficile de trouver des captures d'écran susceptibles de ne pas permettre aux joueurs de "C'est quoi ce film?" de trouver en moins d'une seconde le titre du film...


----------



## twisel (12 Janvier 2013)

inception!


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Janvier 2013)

twisel a dit:


> inception!



C'est bien le passionnant *Inception* (2010), de *Christopher Nolan* !  
Vraiment difficile de trouver la moindre image de ce film qui ne conduise pas immanquablement un cinéphile à son titre !... 









Toupie or not toupie, that is the question ! ​



Bien joué, à toi la main ! :king:


----------



## twisel (12 Janvier 2013)

un pas trop compliqué je pense... je sais pas trop en fait, pour moi c'est un film culte, mais peut-être (sûrement) pas pour tout le monde!


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Janvier 2013)

twisel a dit:


> un pas trop compliqué je pense... je sais pas trop en fait, pour moi c'est un film culte, mais peut-être (sûrement) pas pour tout le monde!


"The Thing" celui de 1982 bien sûr&#8230;


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Janvier 2013)

Pour moi aussi, ce film est culte, de même que la première version, celle de 1951. 
J'avais d'ailleurs proposé l'un et l'autre ici. Il y a un certain temps... 

Excellent choix de films !


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Janvier 2013)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Pour moi aussi, ce film est culte, de même que la première version, celle de 1951.
> J'avais d'ailleurs proposé l'un et l'autre ici. Il y a un certain temps...
> 
> Excellent choix de films !


Il me semble avoir proposé la dernière version ici aussi&#8230; 

En tout cas les 3 versions sont cultes&#8230; 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h11 ----------

Je pense qu'il n'est nul besoin d'attendre la confirmation de twisel je propose donc la suite&#8230;


----------



## bompi (12 Janvier 2013)

On pourrait penser à un film de SF de la première moitié des années 70.


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Janvier 2013)

bompi a dit:


> On pourrait penser à un film de SF de la première moitié des années 70.


Que nenni&#8230; 




Je me demande si je ne l'ai pas proposé celui-là déjà&#8230;


----------



## bompi (12 Janvier 2013)

Pour les années, j'ai bon ?


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Janvier 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Pour les années, j'ai bon ?


Parce que c'est toi je donne l'année en prime 

C'est 1968 l'année de toutes les révolutions  Youkaïdi aïda


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Janvier 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Parce que c'est toi je donne l'année en prime
> 
> C'est 1968 l'année de toutes les révolutions  Youkaïdi aïda



Un film qui a le même âge que moi, donc... 

Ceci dit, pour l'instant, je ne vois pas... :rateau:

Polar?... 
Science-Fiction?...


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Janvier 2013)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Un film qui a le même âge que moi, donc...
> 
> Ceci dit, pour l'instant, je ne vois pas... :rateau:
> 
> ...


Plutôt polar


----------



## Berthold (13 Janvier 2013)

L'acteur au téléphone a un air à la Marlon Brando , non ?


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Janvier 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> L'acteur au téléphone a un air à la Marlon Brando , non ?


Mais ce n'est pas lui


----------



## Pamoi (13 Janvier 2013)

la dernière capture fait penser à L'affaire Thomas Crown


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Janvier 2013)

Pamoi a dit:


> la dernière capture fait penser à L'affaire Thomas Crown


Ç'aurait pu mais, même s'ils ont des points communs, ce n'est pas ça


----------



## Romuald (13 Janvier 2013)

Steve Mc Queen le point commun ?


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Janvier 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Steve Mc Queen le point commun ?


As quoi tu penses ?


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Janvier 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> As quoi tu penses ?



Moi, ça fait un moment que je commemce à penser à *Bullitt*, de *Peter Yates*... 
Mais la main à Romuald si ça lui dit ; c'est lui qui le premier y a clairement fait allusion.


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Janvier 2013)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Moi, ça fait un moment que je commemce à penser à *Bullitt*, de Peter Yates...
> Mais la main à Romuald si ça lui dit ; c'est lui qui le premier y a clairement fait allusion.


Et c'est bien l'excellent "Bullitt" 

Un peu vieilli tout de même mais se revoit avec plaisir&#8230;


----------



## Romuald (13 Janvier 2013)

Merci HF, j'y vais : 



​
Les trois héros.
Et, non, ce n'est pas du Miyazaki


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Janvier 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Merci HF, j'y vais :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ce n'est pas non plus "Bambi"


----------



## Berthold (13 Janvier 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Ce n'est pas non plus "Bambi"


Juste ses yeux


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Janvier 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Merci HF, j'y vais :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas du Miyazaki, mais peut-être quand même un film du studio Ghibli, non ?


----------



## Romuald (13 Janvier 2013)

Non plus.

L'héroïne en facheuse posture dans un lieu essentiel, et début du voyage :


​
Film injustement méconnu, pourtant moults fois primé tant au japon qu'à l'international.


----------



## Romuald (13 Janvier 2013)

3 secondes après ?


​
Prenez pas trop votre temps quand même, je bosse tôt demain et ne voudrais pas arriver en retard.


----------



## Berthold (13 Janvier 2013)

Ben c'est à dire qu'en dehors de Miyazaki et Takahata, je suis un peu léger en animation japonaise Alors voilà :hein:


----------



## TiteLine (13 Janvier 2013)

Dommage, je n'ai pas le temps de jouer, je ne fais que traverser le forum :rose:


----------



## Romuald (13 Janvier 2013)

TiteLine a dit:


> Dommage, je n'ai pas le temps de jouer, je ne fais que traverser le forum :rose:







Bon, une dernière pour la route ?


​


----------



## twisel (13 Janvier 2013)

&#26178;&#12434;&#12363;&#12369;&#12427;&#23569;&#22899;

ou _la traversée du temps_ en français!  

(la dernière image ne me dit rien du tout par contre!)


----------



## Romuald (13 Janvier 2013)

Nous avons un gagnant !

Encore qu'il me semble que TiteLine avait trouvé sans vouloir l'avouer...
Et je recommande chaudement ce film qui ne fait pas qu'exploiter les paradoxes temporels.

@twisel : la dernière image fait partie de la séquence du premier voyage volontaire de Makoto.


----------



## twisel (14 Janvier 2013)

youpi! 

on va rester dans l'animation du coup:






difficile de trouver une image qui n'évoque pas tout de suite le film... donc bon, à partir des prochaines, si vous connaissez, vous trouverez! (en même temps, celle-ci aussi donne bien l'esprit du film...)


----------



## Romuald (14 Janvier 2013)

Ca serait du Monthy Python que ça ne m'étonnerait qu'à moitié.


----------



## twisel (14 Janvier 2013)

non non! 

avec celle-ci, si vous connaissez, vous l'avez!


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Janvier 2013)

ça me rappelle ce joli film d'animation

Faudrait que je le revoie, j'ai un peu oublié...


----------



## twisel (14 Janvier 2013)

c'est ça!


----------



## Romuald (14 Janvier 2013)

Pris Samedi à la médiathèque mais pas encore vu !


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Janvier 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Pris Samedi à la médiathèque mais pas encore vu !



Dans mon souvenir c'est pas très optimiste

Je reviens, faut que je trouve kekchose à proposer...

[Édith] pas Piaf, humpffff

Voilàààà...

Un film pas trop mal, mais j'en attendais plus...

Un des personnages principaux au volant de sa belle voiture jaune


----------



## Berthold (14 Janvier 2013)

Pas d'idée.

L'action se situerait dans les années 50-60, non ?
Film US ?


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Janvier 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> L'action se situerait dans les années 50-60, non ?



Tu réponds toi-même à ta question 

Un peu plus tôt



Berthold a dit:


> Film US ?



Yes !


----------



## Pamoi (14 Janvier 2013)

la voiture , c'est une Packard ?? 

Le conducteur ressemble à Looping (Dwight Schultz), d'Agence Tous Risques


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Janvier 2013)

po po po...


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Janvier 2013)

Pamoi a dit:


> Le conducteur ressemble à Looping (Dwight Schultz), d'Agence Tous Risques



Comme quoi quand on est acteur on peut tout faire...

Deuxième personnage principal


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Janvier 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Comme quoi quand on est acteur on peut tout faire...
> 
> Deuxième personnage principal
> ​


C'est Paul Newman non


----------



## Pamoi (15 Janvier 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Comme quoi quand on est acteur on peut tout faire...
> 
> Deuxième personnage principal
> ​



Ce serait pas Bonnie Bedelia de dos ??


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Janvier 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> C'est Paul Newman non&#8230;



Oui, c'est lui.
La femme de dos est l'épouse de l'autre personnage principal à côté de lui dans la voiture jaune.



Pamoi a dit:


> Ce serait pas Bonnie Bedelia de dos ??



oui

L'activité de ce personnage principal


----------



## twisel (15 Janvier 2013)

je comprends pas les mecs... vous avez les 2 acteurs, c'est pas possible de pas trouver avec ça, non?


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Janvier 2013)

twisel a dit:


> je comprends pas les mecs... vous avez les 2 acteurs, c'est pas possible de pas trouver avec ça, non?


En effet avec les deux acteurs on trouve vite

Les maîtres de l'ombre de Roland Joffé


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Janvier 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> En effet avec les deux acteurs on trouve vite&#8230;
> 
> Les maîtres de l'ombre de Roland Joffé&#8230;



Je ne sais pas ce que tu en as pensé si tu l'as vu, mais à mon avis il manque quelque chose...
Peut-être en VO, parce que je trouve le doublage moyen

À toi


----------



## twisel (15 Janvier 2013)

toujours en VOST les films! toujours!


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Janvier 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Je ne sais pas ce que tu en as pensé si tu l'as vu, mais à mon avis il manque quelque chose...
> Peux-être en VO, parce que je trouve le doublage moyen
> 
> À toi


Non je n'ai pas eu l'occasion de voir encore mais je l'ai noté sur mes tablettes 

Allons-y pour la suite alors


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Janvier 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Non je n'ai pas eu l'occasion de voir encore mais je l'ai noté sur mes tablettes
> 
> Allons-y pour la suite alors



Un type qui voulait se faire chauffer un truc au four à micro-ondes, et qui constate qu'il a une ampoule à changer au plafond?... 

Plus sérieusement, pour l'instant, je ne vois pas tu tout... :rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Janvier 2013)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Un type qui voulait se faire chauffer un truc au four à micro-ondes, et qui constate qu'il a une ampoule à changer au plafond?...
> 
> Plus sérieusement, pour l'instant, je ne vois pas tu tout... :rateau:


Et ça risque de durer encore longtemps&#8230; 





Parce que je vais pas vous simplifier la tâche&#8230; :mouais: 

PS : Je teste mes captures dans Google images pour contrôler qu'elles n'y soient pas identifiées&#8230;


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Janvier 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Et ça risque de durer encore longtemps
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je connais évidemment cette fonction de Google qui permet d'identifier l'origine d'une image en un seul clic. 
C'est Arlequin qui, le premier, avait abordé le sujet ici il y a quelques années, et m'avait donc fait découvrir la chose. J'ai testé ce truc, qui peut d'ailleurs s'avérer utile, et qui permet généralement de dire de quel film une capture d'écran piochée sur le Net est tirée, y-compris si la capture en question a été ré-hébergée.

Bien entendu, après avoir procédé à quelque essais, j'ai décidé de ne jamais utiliser ce procédé pour jouer à "C'est quoi ce film". 
Dans le cas contraire, je trouverais la bonne réponse dans plus de 90% des cas, et à chaque fois en quelques secondes à peine... Du coup, ici, dans ce jeu, je ne vois vraiment, mais alors vraiment pas l'intérêt d'utiliser cette méthode de recherche. 

PS : Pour celles et ceux qui ont le courage de réaliser leurs captures d'écrans eux-mêmes, il y a en effet peu de chances pour que la méthode en question fonctionne... 
PS 2 : J'avoue humblement ne plus faire partie depuis longtemps des personnes qui réalisent eux-mêmes leurs captures d'écrans... :rateau:
Il faudrait peut-être que je m'y remette, tiens !


----------



## twisel (16 Janvier 2013)

et c'est quoi cette fameuse méthode? 

sinon, pour le film, comment dire...


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Janvier 2013)

twisel a dit:


> et c'est quoi cette fameuse méthode?
> 
> sinon, pour le film, comment dire...



Il y a sans doute déjà trop de gens au courant. 
C'est pourquoi j'ai préféré te répondre en privé (par email). 




Sinon, pour le film proposé, j'ai vaguement pensé à *Rise of The Planet of The Apes (2011)*, mais Dos Jones l'ayant déjà proposé il n'y a pas très longtemps, je ne pense pas que ce soit ça... :rateau:


----------



## Berthold (16 Janvier 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Et ça risque de durer encore longtemps
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon alors le mec qui voulait se faire chauffer un truc au micro-onde, en voulant changer l'ampoule (1e capture-proposition de Human-Fly), mal réveillé,  a provoqué un court-circuit car il s'était lavé les mains sans les sécher : il s'est pris une bonne châtaigne de 220V, ce qui l'a déjà bien mis en colère, puis il a constaté qu'il n'avait pas de fusible de rechange pour son installation électrique qui date un peu, certes et du coup il réalise qu'il va devoir se manger son cassoulet en boîte froid, et là, il pète les plombs (2e capture) C'est les voisins du dessous qui sont contents


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Janvier 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> Bon alors le mec qui voulait se faire chauffer un truc au micro-onde, en voulant changer l'ampoule (1e capture-proposition de Human-Fly), mal réveillé,  a provoqué un court-circuit car il s'était lavé les mains sans les sécher : il s'est pris une bonne châtaigne de 220V, ce qui l'a déjà bien mis en colère, puis il a constaté qu'il n'avait pas de fusible de rechange pour son installation électrique &#8212;qui date un peu, certes&#8212; et du coup il réalise qu'il va devoir se manger son cassoulet en boîte froid, et là, il pète les plombs (2e capture)&#8230; C'est les voisins du dessous qui sont contents&#8230;


Dis moi ça l'air bon ce que tu prends&#8230;   

Tu fais tourner&#8230; :love:

Désolé mais j'étais absent ce jour aussi je vous donne d'autres indices :

New Capture :




Film récent adapté d'une nouvelle déjà transposée à l'écran&#8230;


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Janvier 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Dis moi ça l'air bon ce que tu prends
> 
> Tu fais tourner :love:
> 
> ...



*Total Recall (2012)*, de *Len Wiseman* ! 
Depuis le début j'y pensais, mais je me disais que finalement ça ne pouvait pas être ça... 

Sans valoir *le film de Paul Verhoeven de 1990*, cette nouvelle version mérite vraiment le détour... 
Scénario comportant beaucoup de points communs avec celui du film original, mais intelligemment retravaillé, ambiance visuelle très intéressante et très réussie, qui rappellerait presque celle de *Blade Runner*...
*Kate Beckinsale* retrouve *Len Wiseman* qui l'a dirigée dans la saga Underworld, et compose une méchante parfaitement convaincante, même si elle ne fait évidemment pas oublier *Sharon Stone*, qui tenait le même rôle dans le film original...
Et *Colin Farrell* prend la place de *Schwartzy*, et livre une composition plus sombre mais pas moins intéressante du personnage principal...

Bref, fan du film original, j'ai beaucoup aimé celui-ci en salles, et je m'était d'ailleurs récemment acheté le DVD ! 
J'envisageais même de vous proposer ce film ici...


----------



## twisel (16 Janvier 2013)

ahah! c'est celui que tu prenais comme exemple dans ton mail!


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Janvier 2013)

twisel a dit:


> ahah! c'est celui que tu prenais comme exemple dans ton mail!



Ben oui ! 

Twisel peut donc vous confirmer que je pensais à ce film avant la troisième capture !...


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Janvier 2013)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *Total Recall (2012)*, de *Len Wiseman* !
> Depuis le début j'y pensais, mais je me disais que finalement ça ne pouvait pas être ça...
> 
> Sans valoir *le film de Paul Verhoeven de 1990*, cette nouvelle version mérite vraiment le détour...
> ...


Bonne réponse  et bonne analyse de cette nouvelle mouture qui m'a séduit aussi Faut vraiment que je lise la nouvelle de Phillip K.Dick 

A toi la main et désolé de t'avoir grillé sur cette proposition


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Janvier 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Bonne réponse  et bonne analyse de cette nouvelle mouture qui m'a séduit aussi&#8230; Faut vraiment que je lise la nouvelle de Phillip K.Dick&#8230;
> 
> A toi la main et désolé de t'avoir grillé sur cette proposition&#8230;



Merci. 
Et ne sois pas désolé, j'aurais pu vous le proposer depuis déjà un certain temps, après tout ! 

Bon, et maintenant... 
J'ose, ou pas?... :rose:
Bon, allez, j'ose !... :love:










​


----------



## twisel (16 Janvier 2013)

total recall (1990)


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Janvier 2013)

twisel a dit:


> total recall (1990)



Pas du tout ! 




Nouvelle image :​ 



​ 



Davantage d'indices et nouvelles images plus tard dans la soirée...


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Janvier 2013)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Pas du tout !
> 
> Davantage d'indices et nouvelles images plus tard dans la soirée...


Pas vu pas pris 

T'as honte de ta proposition ?


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Janvier 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Pas vu pas pris&#8230;
> 
> T'as honte de ta proposition ?



Un peu, mais j'assume tout de même mon choix !... 










Film connu d'un réalisateur pas hyper connu et qui ne compte pas beaucoup de films réalisés à son actif.


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Janvier 2013)

Comme je le disais précédemment, film -assez- connu. 
Actrice principale assez connue. 
Le réalisateur, lui, n'est pas très connu... Il n'a réalisé que peu de films... Mais les plus assidus d'entre-vous se rappelleront sans doute qu'il fut déjà question de lui ici, dans "C'est quoi ce film?"... 




Une scène dans le métro, qui parlera peut-être aux personnes ayant vu le film...


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Janvier 2013)

Puisque la Lune n'est pas encore couchée, ultime indice pour les cinéphiles noctambules... 









Pas le moindre des indices... 


​


----------



## twisel (17 Janvier 2013)

je l'ai pas vu, mais dès le premier indice j'avais trouvé... fallait oser!! 

je vais laisser quelqu'un qui l'a vu répondre!


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Janvier 2013)

twisel a dit:


> je l'ai pas vu, mais dès le premier indice j'avais trouvé... fallait oser!!
> 
> je vais laisser quelqu'un qui l'a vu répondre!




Tu as parfaitement le droit de donner le titre du film même sans l'avoir vu ! 
Par le passé, j'ai souvent donné le titre de films sans pour autant les avoir vus, juste parce que j'en avais entendu parler, ou en recoupant des indices... 
C'est d'ailleurs le cas pour à peu près 50% des bonnes réponses que je donne. 




Une arme qui peut vous mettre sur la voie :







Et la même, cette fois-ci parfaitement identifiable :







Un petit tour sur *ce site*, consacré aux armes présentes à l'écran dans les films, téléfilms, séries et feuilletons télévisé(e)s, mangas animés et jeux vidéos...  Vous entre le nom de l'arme, et hop!...  C'est presque gagné... 

Si vous ne vous intéressez pas aux armes, vous pouvez aussi utiliser d'autres images et d'autres indices ; ça devrait fonctionner aussi ! 




PS : Je repasse dans la soirée.


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Janvier 2013)

Et là, vous ne commencez pas à y voir plus clair?...  

​


----------



## Berthold (17 Janvier 2013)

Je sais ! C'est l'exorciste !









 :rose:


----------



## twisel (17 Janvier 2013)

aaaah! j'y vois trop clair!!! j'aime pas la lumièèèèèère!!!!


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Janvier 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> Je sais ! C'est l'exorciste !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben non ! 



twisel a dit:


> aaaah! j'y vois trop clair!!! j'aime pas la lumièèèèèère!!!!



Toi, tu brûles...  Si j'ose dire !... 










Là, "facile" devient un euphémisme... ​


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Janvier 2013)

underworld ?


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Janvier 2013)

Pharmacos a dit:


> underworld ?



C'est exactement ça ! 










*Underworld (2003), de Len Wiseman, avec Kate Beckinsale*. 

Même réalisateur que pour le film de la session précédente...  Et une actrice importante en commun, aussi... 
Je n'ai pas pu résister... :rose:

Bien joué, à toi la main !


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Janvier 2013)

Let's go !


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Janvier 2013)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Let's go !




Sans trop y croire, peut-être *Straw Dogs (1971), de Sam Peckinpah*...?


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Janvier 2013)

N'y crois pas :love:






A ce soir.....


----------



## twisel (18 Janvier 2013)

ça ne serait pas un film avec patrick dewaere?

au départ je pensais aux valseuses, mais ça doit pas être ça...

mais je sais pas, l'ambiance me fait penser à dewaere...


----------



## Pamoi (18 Janvier 2013)

Pharmacos a dit:


>





twisel a dit:


> ... deux verres ...



Logique 

Sinon, pour le film, pas d'idée 

OK, je sors ............


----------



## Berthold (18 Janvier 2013)

twisel a dit:


> au départ je pensais aux valseuses, mais ça doit pas être ça...


Je ne me rappelle pas d'une scène avec un fusil. En tout cas les rideaux seraient bien d'époque 


twisel a dit:


> ça ne serait pas un film avec patrick dewaere?



Pas bête.
Coup de tête ?


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Janvier 2013)

J'ai bien une idée, mais je ne suis pas certain qu'elle soit bonne... 
Une partie de l'histoire ne serait pas située à Montauban?...


----------



## Romuald (18 Janvier 2013)

On devrait jamais quitter Montauban


----------



## twisel (18 Janvier 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> Je ne me rappelle pas d'une scène avec un fusil. En tout cas les rideaux seraient bien d'époque&#8230;


moi non plus! c'est pour ça que les valseuse c'était sans conviction!

mais depuis que je pense à dewaere, je le vois dans le visage flou en premier plan sur la photo des rideaux...


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Janvier 2013)




----------



## twisel (18 Janvier 2013)

c'est avec dewaere ou fausse route complète?


----------



## Berthold (18 Janvier 2013)

Victor Lanoux jeune, ça le fait aussi


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Janvier 2013)

Wrong way !


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Janvier 2013)

Rien à voir avec Montauban, donc?...


----------



## Pamoi (18 Janvier 2013)

un rapport avec la guerre d'Algérie ?


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Janvier 2013)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h15 ----------

J'avance parce que je ne suis pas là du week end


----------



## Berthold (18 Janvier 2013)

Lorànt Deutsch ?


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Janvier 2013)

Non


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Janvier 2013)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Non



L'acteur de la dernière photo me fait penser à *Michaël Youn*, mais c'est sans trop de conviction...


----------



## Pamoi (19 Janvier 2013)

C'est Demaison, un film où il se fait passer pour le roi des belges, ou un truc comme ça.
Pas vu (pas pris )

Le film a l'air assez drole, cependant


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Janvier 2013)

Pamoi a dit:


> C'est Demaison, un film où il se fait passer pour le roi des belges, ou un truc comme ça.
> Pas vu (pas pris )
> 
> Le film a l'air assez drole, cependant



Y'a de l'idée 

Ca vous dirait de trouver que je puisse partir en week end sereinement ??


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2013)

Dark city

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h32 ----------

oups mauvaise page dsl

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h33 ----------

Il était une fois, une fois


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Janvier 2013)

wizzzard a dit:


> Il était une fois, une fois





A toi la main ! Il était une fois, une fois


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2013)

http://angiebliss.files.wordpress.com/2010/02/wanted2.jpg


----------



## Pamoi (19 Janvier 2013)

vu il y a peu sur une chaine quelconque de la TNT. 
Bon film, sympa à regarder, malheureusement je ne me rappelle pas du titre.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2013)

wizzzard a dit:


> http://angiebliss.files.wordpress.com/2010/02/wanted2.jpg



je donne un indice, dans les western, il y a souvent des affiches de personnes recherchées...


----------



## bompi (19 Janvier 2013)

Note que l'image doit apparaître dans le post lui-même.

Un film avec Angelina Jolie et James McAvoy, donc.


----------



## twisel (19 Janvier 2013)

c'est une blague?


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Janvier 2013)

wizzzard a dit:


> je donne un indice, dans les western, il y a souvent des affiches de personnes recherchées...



Sois le bienvenu ici. 

C'est *Wanted (2008)*, de Timur Bekmanbetov, avec James McAvoy et Angelina Jolie. 
Je connais ce film.


Deux petites obsevations. 

( Grillé par bompi, mais tant pis... :rateau: )

D'une part, ici, on poste des images dans le corps du post.
 Faire pointer un lien vers une autre image (plus grande, ou différente) est possible aussi, mais l'essentiel reste avant tout de poster des images visibles directement. 

D'autre part, les images postées doivent être ré-hébergées.
 Pour éviter le "hot linking", d'une part. Mais surtout pour éviter de donner le titre du film dans l'adresse url de l'image. Ce qui était le cas pour Wanted. 

Ceci dit, il faut bien débuter !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2013)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Sois le bienvenu ici.
> 
> C'est *Wanted (2008)*, de Timur Bekmanbetov, avec James McAvoy et Angelina Jolie.
> Je connais ce film.
> ...



oui je suis désolé j'étais très pressé je n'ai pas réussi à mettre l'image dans le post ( je sais c'est la honte^^)
Du coup oui c'est bien "WANTED"


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Janvier 2013)

wizzzard a dit:


> oui je suis désolé j'étais très pressé je n'ai pas réussi à mettre l'image dans le post ( je sais c'est la honte^^)
> Du coup oui c'est bien "WANTED"



Merci. 

Je ne suis pas disponible tout de suite. Je peux proposer une nouvelle session plus tard dans la nuit... Disons qu'au pire, vous devriez avoir quelque chose à vous mettre sous la dent demain matin. 

Ou si vous préférez, la main à qui la veut !


----------



## Emmanuel94 (20 Janvier 2013)

[/IMG]

j arrive pas à joindre l 'image... je ne sais plus comment faire désolé


----------



## twisel (20 Janvier 2013)

il faut que tu passes par un hébergeur du type imageshack.us ou autre...


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Janvier 2013)

wizzzard a dit:


> oui je suis désolé j'étais très pressé je n'ai pas réussi à mettre l'image dans le post ( je sais c'est la honte^^)
> Du coup oui c'est bien "WANTED"





Emmanuel94 a dit:


> [/IMG]
> 
> j arrive pas à joindre l 'image... je ne sais plus comment faire désolé




Merci d'avoir essayé de lancer une petite session pour patienter. 

Le problème est que tu mélanges deux procédures : ce qu'il faut faire pour ré-héberger une image, et ce qu'il faut faire pour la poster. 
Les balises BB code servent à insérer l'image dans le post.
Ce qui dans ton post se situe entre tes balises correspond probablement à l'emplacement de ton image sur ton disque dur. 

Donc, il faut dans un premier temps ré-héberger l'image (upload de l'image de ton disque dur vers un site d'hébergement tel que zupimages ou imageshack, ou autre...).
Et dans un deuxième temps il faut insérer l'adresse de ton image ré-hébergée (et affichée) entre des balises BB.

Je ne développe pas davantage ici, ça n'est pas le lieu. 
S'agissant d'insérer et d'héberger une image, il existe plusieurs threads d'entraide. 
Voici, par exemple, *un thread qui pourrait vous aider tous les deux*. 
Si vous y postez, je vous y répondrai. 




Maintenant, nouvelle session :






Je suis sympa, je vous donne directement une photo du héros ! ​



L'un des films par lequel j'ai découvert le genre, en des temps presque immémoriaux... 
Comment ça, on s'en fout???... 

Plus sérieusement, un excellent film, voire un film mythique. Et ce, à plus d'un titre. 
Le réalisateur est l'un des maîtres du genre. L'acteur principal a collaboré cinq fois avec lui. Leur première collaboration fut à l'occasion du film que je vous propose. 

Par ailleurs, autant le dire clairement, les passionnés d'armes à feu risquent d'être avantagés, pour cette session... 


Voilà, je pense que vous avez au moins assez d'indices pour explorer quelques pistes. 
Je repasse quand je peux dans la journée...


----------



## twisel (20 Janvier 2013)

trop facile l'indice!! c'est le seul fusil que je connaisse! 

bon allez, je donne la réponse, mais c'est bien parce que j'ai un film en tête pour la suite!

* winchester '73*


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Janvier 2013)

twisel a dit:


> trop facile l'indice!! c'est le seul fusil que je connaisse!
> 
> bon allez, je donne la réponse, mais c'est bien parce que j'ai un film en tête pour la suite!
> 
> * winchester '73*




Mince... :rateau: 

J'avais prévu une sélection pléthorique de photos, mais ça ne sera finalement pas la peine... :rateau: 
J'y suis peut-être allé un peu fort avec les indices, effectivement... 






C'est donc bien *Winchester '73 (1950)*.








Première des cinq collaborations entre *Anthony Mann* et *James Stewart*. 
Fabuleux western à tous points de vue. 
Film à revoir plusieurs fois sans respecter les doses prescrites, ou à découvrir de toute urgence si vous ne l'avez pas encore vu. 










Bien joué, à toi la main ! :king:


----------



## twisel (20 Janvier 2013)

voici le suivant:


----------



## twisel (20 Janvier 2013)

bon personne?

il s'agit d'un film qui se passe outre-atlantique:


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Janvier 2013)

Sans grande conviction, peut-être *The Terminal (2004), de Steven Spielberg*...


----------



## twisel (20 Janvier 2013)

non non, pas du tout!

c'est un film canadien! sur la dernière photo postée, il s'agit des deux héros du film.


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Janvier 2013)

Je connais très peu le cinéma canadien... :rateau:
Peut-être un film de *David Cronenberg*...?


----------



## twisel (20 Janvier 2013)

non non, disons que c'est un policier/comique...

c'est l'histoire d'un cadavre retrouvé sur une frontière...


----------



## twisel (21 Janvier 2013)

une autre qui explique bien la situation:






ils sont pendus à un cadavre accroché sur le panneau bienvenue au québec / welcome to ontario...


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Janvier 2013)

J'ai trouvé le titre du film en recoupant les indices. 

Par contre, pour une raison encore inconnue, je n'ai pas actuellement d'accès à Internet à partir de mes ordinateurs. Je vais contacter mon fournisseur d'accès dès que possible.
( Là, je poste à partir de mon téléphone. )
Bref, je préfère laisser quelqu'un d'autre donner la réponse, parceque je ne peux pas lancer une nouvelle session actuellement. 

Sinon, le film proposé par twisel a l'air plutôt marrant.


----------



## twisel (21 Janvier 2013)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Sinon, le film proposé par twisel a l'air plutôt marrant.


il l'est! 

bon bah, je vois pas trop ce que je peux faire de plus... les indices, là... ben voilà quoi! la seule chose que je pourrais faire pour vous aidez, c'est donner le titre...

bon allez, je donne les initiales: B C / B C ....


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Janvier 2013)

twisel a dit:


> il l'est!
> 
> bon bah, je vois pas trop ce que je peux faire de plus... les indices, là... ben voilà quoi! la seule chose que je pourrais faire pour vous aidez, c'est donner le titre...
> 
> bon allez, je donne les initiales: B C / B C ....



*Bon Cop, Bad Cop (2006), d'Erik Canuel*. 

Par contre, mes ordinateurs sont toujours privés d'accès à Internet pour l'instant... :rateau:
(Je poste de mon téléphone...)

Du coup, la main à qui la veut.


----------



## twisel (21 Janvier 2013)

c'est bien ça!


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Janvier 2013)

twisel a dit:


> c'est bien ça!






Par contre, je dois changer ma live box, et je récupérerai ma connexion à Internet demain soir dans le meilleur des cas... :rateau:

En attendant, la main à qui la veut !


----------



## Berthold (26 Janvier 2013)

Allez, réveillons ce fil avec ce qui m'a au premier abord paru être un bon gros nanard, et puis finalement pas tant que ça à bien y regarder. Disons que j'ai pris plaisir à le voir, bien qu'ayant été à 2 doigts d'arrêter avant la fin, et que tout de même, je ne pense pas le revoir de sitôt, du moins volontairement.


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Janvier 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> Allez, réveillons ce fil avec ce qui m'a au premier abord paru être un bon gros nanard, et puis finalement pas tant que ça à bien y regarder. Disons que j'ai pris plaisir à le voir, bien qu'ayant été à 2 doigts d'arrêter avant la fin, et que tout de même, je ne pense pas le revoir de sitôt, du moins volontairement.



Un pêcheur qui revient bredouille d'une sortie en Mer, et qui essaie malgré tout de se forcer à sourire en s'aidant de ses doigts?... 

Bon, là, tout de suite, je ne vois pas... :rateau:




( PS: 

Dans le meilleur des cas, je pourrai peut-être de nouveau me connecter au net à partir d'un ordinateur ce soir... 
Comment ça, on s'en fout?...  )

( PS2:

En cas de problèmes avec Berthold, il nous suffira de le capturer, de le ligoter sur une chaise, et de l'obliger à visionner ce film en boucle.  )


----------



## Pamoi (26 Janvier 2013)

C'est Michel Serrault ?

Film italien ?


----------



## Berthold (26 Janvier 2013)

Film français, sans Michel Serrault, qui aurait peut-être redonné un peu de peps à la chose, mais le pôvre était mort et enterré quand ceci fut tourné. Et merci de ne pas me ligoter, je vous promets d'être sympa.

Une héroïne, de dos :


----------



## Pamoi (26 Janvier 2013)

Caroline Cellier, Eriq Ebouaney dans Thelma, Louise et Chantal ?


----------



## bompi (26 Janvier 2013)

Jamais vu. Je ne reconnais personne.
C'est pas gagné, de mon côté :rateau:

Edith: trop fort, *Pamoi* !


----------



## Pamoi (26 Janvier 2013)

pas vu non plus, à vrai dire


----------



## Berthold (26 Janvier 2013)

C'est officiel : Pamoi est trop fort. Deux captures et paf il trouve 


 
Il s'agit bien effectivement de Thelma, Louise et Chantal, un fim que, comme ils disent dans un hebdomadaire satirique connu, vous pouvez voir à la rigueur


----------



## Pamoi (26 Janvier 2013)

Merci Berthold 

Fin de l'intermède, donc .............. Je ne suis pas là ce soir, la main à qui a un truc à proposer, ou reste à attendre le retour de HF


----------



## Pamoi (29 Janvier 2013)

bon allez, une autre (vite fait, à priori):

Un des 2 héros


----------



## bompi (29 Janvier 2013)

Américain XXIe siècle ?


----------



## Pamoi (29 Janvier 2013)

oui. 

un élément important du film:


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Janvier 2013)

*Ici*, ça n'est pas du tout un héros, c'est le méchant !... 
Mais *là*, par contre, c'est bien un élément important. 









Les voilà, les deux héros ! ​



C'est *Collateral* (2004), de *Michael Mann*, l'un de mes réalisateurs préférés, toutes catégories confondues... :love:


----------



## Pamoi (30 Janvier 2013)

hihihi, je savais bien qu'un film de Mann te ferait sortir de ta retraite 

Bien joué, à toi la main (pas moyen d'y échapper, pour le coup !)


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Janvier 2013)

Pamoi a dit:


> hihihi, je savais bien qu'un film de Mann te ferait sortir de ta retraite
> 
> Bien joué, à toi la main (pas moyen d'y échapper, pour le coup !)




Merci. 


Je pensais bien qu'il s'agissait d'un traquenard... 
Mais j'avais envie de tomber dedans, en fait. 




Voici pour vous : 







​


----------



## twisel (30 Janvier 2013)

un des derniers james bond?


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Janvier 2013)

twisel a dit:


> un des derniers james bond?



Non ! 

Effectivement, cette photo pouvait faire penser à certains plans de l'excellent *Skyfall*, mais ça n'est pas ça. 










Il y a un petit piège, dans cette session... :rose:
Mais je ne vous dis pas encore ce que c'est...  Parce que ça risquerait de fournir un trop gros indice aux fins détectives du septième art que vous êtes...


----------



## Arlequin (30 Janvier 2013)

hello

serais je tomber dans le piège ? 

BJ 32027 et google est assez loquace

dont 
_"Then there&#8217;s Harriet&#8217;s diary. On the back page, Harriet has listed five sets of names/initials and numbers, such as &#8220;Magda 32016&#8221; and &#8220;BJ 32027.&#8221;_ 

The girl with the dragon tattoo ? 

:rose:



à+

ps: ta boite à MP est saturée


----------



## Pamoi (30 Janvier 2013)

non, rien finalement


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Janvier 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> hello
> 
> serais je tomber dans le piège ?
> 
> ...




C'est bien *The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo*, de *Niels Arden Oplev*. 

Le piège, c'est qu'il s'agit à la fois d'une série télé et d'une série de trois films de cinéma, dont le premier est donc bien *The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo*. 
Je sais bien qu'ici, sauf cas exceptionnel, on ne propose que des films de cinéma... Là, c'était à la fois télé et ciné, donc un peu à la limite de ce qu'on peut proposer ici... 













​



Bien joué, à toi la main ! :king:


----------



## Berthold (30 Janvier 2013)

Bah, quelle différence avec Millenium 1, « les hommes qui n'aimaient pas les femmes » ?


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Janvier 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> Bah, quelle différence avec Millenium 1, « les hommes qui n'aimaient pas les femmes » ?



"Les Hommes qui n'aimaient pas les Femmes", c'est le titre pour la distribution en France. 

Comme d'habitude, traduction fidèle, pour ne pas dire littérale de "The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo"...  ... :rateau: ... 

En gros, à l'origine, la saga Millénium se compose d'une trilogie de trois romans (que je n'ai pas lus :rateau.
Adaptés une première fois en 2009 sous forme d'une série télévisée en six épisodes. 
Cette série fut ensuite raccourcie et remontée sous forme de trois films projetés en salles de cinéma. La trilogie cinématographique constitue donc plus ou moins une version courte de la version télé. 

*"The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo"* est donc le premier de ces trois films. Je crois qu'il correspond plus ou moins au contenu du premier roman, lequel fut de nouveau adapté en 2011 sous forme d'*un film américain de David Fincher, avec Daniel Craig* dans l'un des rôles principaux. 




Mais tout ça ne nous dit pas où est passé Arlequin...  

Le gagnant est attendu !... :king:


----------



## Arlequin (30 Janvier 2013)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Mais tout ça ne nous dit pas où est passé Arlequin...
> 
> Le gagnant est attendu !... :king:




voilà voilà, encore qques minutes de patience :rose:

edit: meuh ??? plus possible de mettre des pièces jointes


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Janvier 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> voilà voilà, encore qques minutes de patience :rose:
> 
> edit: meuh ??? plus possible de mettre des pièces jointes



Je ne sais pas, j'avoue que je n'utilise plus de pièces jointes depuis longtemps... 
Tu peux aussi héberger tes images avec un hébergeur gratuit, comme imageshack ou zupimages, ou autre...


----------



## Arlequin (30 Janvier 2013)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je ne sais pas, j'avoue que je n'utilise plus de pièces jointes depuis longtemps...
> Tu peux aussi héberger tes images avec un hébergeur gratuit, comme imageshack ou zupimages, ou autre...



Vivi, je connais 

J'utilise mon ftp perso en général, mais n'étant pas sur mon ordi habituel, je n'y ai pas accès :rose:

J'ai donc voulu utiliser Macg mais nada que dalle niet !

Merdum, du coup :rose:


----------



## Arlequin (31 Janvier 2013)

Allez, entamons la journée de la joie et la bonne humeur 

hop, ambiance: 






je repasse début pm


----------



## twisel (31 Janvier 2013)

sin city?


----------



## Pamoi (31 Janvier 2013)

Faut pas s'inquiéter du retard, le membre masqué furtive assez souvent à donf. 

Sinon, histoire de ne pas (que) flooder, film américain ?


----------



## Arlequin (31 Janvier 2013)

Pamoi a dit:


> Faut pas s'inquiéter du retard, le membre masqué furtive assez souvent à donf.



 ouaips



Pamoi a dit:


> film américain ?



avec passage -moins furtif que le mien  - du Maître Tarantino




twisel a dit:


> sin city?









J'adore ce film, à défaut d'avoir lu les comics d'origine.
Pas de prise de tête, ça remue, ça tue, c'est noir à souhait, c'est macho... que du bonheur :love: 
A voir et re re re re voir 

Twisel, à vous l'honneur


----------



## twisel (31 Janvier 2013)

youpi!


----------



## Arlequin (31 Janvier 2013)

z'ont pas l'être de venir camper, les gars couchés :hein:


----------



## twisel (31 Janvier 2013)

et pourtant... mais pas que!


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Janvier 2013)

Sans trop de conviction...
*Lord of War (2005)*, d'Andrew Niccol?...


----------



## Emmanuel94 (31 Janvier 2013)

Casino ? avec de Niro


----------



## twisel (31 Janvier 2013)

non et non! plus récent...


----------



## Arlequin (1 Février 2013)

c'est quoi ? un pneu dans une piscine ?


----------



## twisel (1 Février 2013)

euh... oui!:rateau:


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Février 2013)

Un pneu... Rubber ?


----------



## twisel (1 Février 2013)

yep! 

bravo!


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Février 2013)

Et pourtant je ne l'ai pas vu...

Bon, je reviens m'occuper de vous... 



[Édit]Voilà, je ne garanti pas l'ordre chronologique pour la suite...


----------



## twisel (1 Février 2013)

c'est un film à voir, au moins une fois! un petit ovni, assez sympathique!


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Février 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Et pourtant je ne l'ai pas vu...
> 
> Bon, je reviens m'occuper de vous...
> 
> ...



Peut-être *The Pianist (2002)*, de Roman Polanski...?


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Février 2013)

non plus vieux... Pas beaucoup passé à la TV celui-là.


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Février 2013)

Pour changer, une partie de l'affiche du film


----------



## twisel (1 Février 2013)

dune?


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Février 2013)

twisel a dit:


> dune?



Avec une charrette tirée par un cheval ? Pas ça...

Film apocalyptique... Tindiiiiinnnn !


----------



## ranxerox (1 Février 2013)

j'ai vu ce film houlà, j'étais tout djeunz... vague souvenir...
la survie d'un groupe aprés une explosion nucléaire à mon souvenir...

malevil

;-)


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Février 2013)

Bien vu, à toi


----------



## ranxerox (2 Février 2013)

je vais essayer de me mettre au niveau de ce fil...


un film des années 90
on peut difficilement faire plus radical
pour amateur de cinéma prêts à tout accepter









;-)


----------



## AlexandreG94 (2 Février 2013)

Few of Us ?


----------



## ranxerox (2 Février 2013)

bingo !!

m**** j'éspèrais tenir un peu avec ça ;-)

à toi

;-)


----------



## AlexandreG94 (2 Février 2013)

Héhé .

Bon, film diffusé récemment à la TV.


----------



## twisel (2 Février 2013)

pee wee's big adventure!


----------



## AlexandreG94 (2 Février 2013)

twisel a dit:


> pee wee's big adventure!


Bien joué, c'était simple, à toi .


----------



## twisel (2 Février 2013)




----------



## ranxerox (2 Février 2013)

une comédie musicale ?
70's, 80's ou plus ancien ?

spontanément, ça m'évoque hairspray de john waters
mais aprés recherche sur google, c'est un film en couleur....


----------



## twisel (2 Février 2013)

pas une comédie musicale et c'est un film des années 90!

voilà qui devrait aider:


----------



## ranxerox (2 Février 2013)

houlà un film des 90's en N&B ?...
ça va resserer les recherches ça
surtout que les 80's-90's est la période où j'allais le plus au cinéma

un film américain ?


----------



## twisel (2 Février 2013)

oui oui!


----------



## ranxerox (2 Février 2013)

j'avais pas vu la deuxième photo...

un film en N&B avec jhonny depp :
je mise sur ed wood de tim burton 


, -)


----------



## twisel (2 Février 2013)

gagné!


----------



## ranxerox (2 Février 2013)

yes !! 

en noir et blanc avec jhonny depp
de la même époque ça aurait pu être dead man de jim jarmusch remarque...

mais le porte-voix m'a donné la solution

;-)

allez hop :

un film rare, de la même époque...
radical lui aussi...
il a provoqué beaucoup de polémiques...
culte pour beaucoup...

je l'ai bcp aimé mais je n'en verrais pas deux comme ça
dans le mois...







il me reste pas mal d'indices en main, au cas où...

;-)


----------



## bompi (2 Février 2013)

Complètement au pif, je dirais film russe. Ou d'Europe orientale, disons.


----------



## twisel (2 Février 2013)

suédois?


----------



## ranxerox (2 Février 2013)

du tout... c'est un film français des années 98-2000 à vue de nez
film choc... énormément de polémiques...







,-)


----------



## twisel (2 Février 2013)

ah merde... la première image me faisait penser à un film suédois (je crois) assez zarbi, une fille qui se fait violer et qui décide de se venger... film très cru, filmé très "crûment"... (j'arrive plus à retrouver le titre...)


----------



## ranxerox (2 Février 2013)

bah c'est pas le film dont tu parles,
mais d'aprés ce que tu en dis,
il y aurait des similitudes...


----------



## Emmanuel94 (2 Février 2013)

pour les nuits fauves


----------



## ranxerox (2 Février 2013)

nop c'est bcp plus récent (fin des années 90)...
les nuits fauves c'est les années 80 à vue de nez...
brb je vais poster un new indice


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Février 2013)

Moi c'que j'peux en dire c'est que ça se passe sur la plage de Deauville, parce qu'en face on voit bien Le Havre...


----------



## ranxerox (2 Février 2013)

le premier film d'une cinéaste lyonnaise,
une sorte de "thelma et louise" version punk alternatif...

avec les héroïnes ça va peut-être aider








encore d'autres indices dans ma manche...

;-)


----------



## bompi (2 Février 2013)

Baise-moi, de Virginie Despentes et Coralie Trinh Thi.


----------



## ranxerox (3 Février 2013)

bingo !!

un film qui est resté plusieurs semaines en salle
avant d'être censuré...
il avait choqué par la proximité du sexe et d'une violence inouï...


trés bon film selon moi


;-)

à toi bompi !


----------



## bompi (3 Février 2013)

Euh... j'avais trouvé ça plutôt mauvais (comme Les nuits fauves d'ailleurs).

Je vais tâcher de trouver quelque chose à proposer.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (3 Février 2013)

j'ai trouve ces films très mauvais.... et je suis plutôt bon public...


----------



## ranxerox (3 Février 2013)

les deux ne sont pas comparables,
je les trouve même plutôt antithétique ;-)

les nuits fauves il faudrait que je le revois
pour vraiment m'en faire une opinion
puisque je l'ai vu lorsqu'il est sorti
et ça date un peu...

en revanche j'ai vraiment beaucoup aimé
le côté rock'n'roll et féministe de baise-moi


----------



## bompi (3 Février 2013)

Bon, un film qui devrait durer... une image, à mon avis. 






---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h53 ----------




ranxerox a dit:


> les deux ne sont pas comparables,
> je les trouve même plutôt antithétique ;-)
> 
> les nuits fauves il faudrait que je le revois
> ...


Le propos ou l'objectif peuvent être intéressants, mais la réalisation (et le jeu...) ne pas être à la hauteur.


----------



## ranxerox (3 Février 2013)

film récent ? des dernières années ?
comme ça ça m'évoque le dernier scorsese
(ou un des derniers) ...

hugo cabret ?

---


à propos de baise-moi : oui, pour moi ça a marché,
j'ai même trouvé rafaëla anderson et l'amitié de ces 2 nanas émouvantes

je comprends trés bien qu'on puisse ne pas aimer,
pour quelque raison que ce soit

moi j'ai été séduit

en fait ce qui dérange le plus dans baise-moi,
ce que je trouve le plus discutable,
c'est la façon de filmer la sexualité
avec les mêmes plan que la pornographie...
là pour le coup ça me dérange...

---

ton image me rappelle aussi un western de sergio leone avec clint eastwood
et une montre qui fait une musique...

Et pour quelques dollars de plus ?


----------



## bompi (3 Février 2013)

Tout récent. Mais pas Scorcese.


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Février 2013)

Looper


----------



## bompi (3 Février 2013)

Bin voilà !!

C'est à toi.


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Février 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Bin voilà !!
> 
> C'est à toi.


Merci  J'adore Bruce Willis donc c'était facile 

Bon ben suivant alors :


----------



## Pamoi (3 Février 2013)

aucune idée


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Février 2013)

Pamoi a dit:


> aucune idée


Suis donc alors


----------



## Pamoi (3 Février 2013)

non, retente ta chance


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Février 2013)

Pamoi a dit:


> non, retente ta chance


C'est fait&#8230;  conf  mon post N°6655 pour le nouveau&#8230;


----------



## ranxerox (4 Février 2013)

film récent ?
américain ?
français ?
danois ?


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Février 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> film récent ?
> américain ?
> français ?
> danois ?


Film de 2004 et espagnol je reviens avec une capture d'ici peu&#8230;

Voilà:


----------



## ranxerox (4 Février 2013)

espagnol le premier qui me vient à l'esprit est almodovar...
en 2004 c'est la mauvaise éducation ?


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Février 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> espagnol le premier qui me vient à l'esprit est almodovar...
> en 2004 c'est la mauvaise éducation ?


Ce n'est pas un Almodovar 

Film classé policier


----------



## Pamoi (5 Février 2013)

réalisateur, acteurs et film connus ?


----------



## ranxerox (5 Février 2013)

dans cette image :
http://dosjones.free.fr/Film/Film001.jpg


on n'annonce la mort d'un fils à ses parents ? d'une fille ?
leur fille a été enlevé ?

j'ai un (trés) vague souvenir de film
où il était question de séquestration : bonne piste ?


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Février 2013)

Pamoi a dit:


> réalisateur, acteurs et film connus ?


Un acteur français célèbre au moins dans ce film. Le réalisateur a fait aussi des séries pour la télé&#8230;



ranxerox a dit:


> dans cette image&#8230;
> 
> on n'annonce la mort d'un fils à ses parents ? d'une fille ?
> leur fille a été enlevé ?
> ...


Pas vraiment&#8230; Le film est basé sur une histoire réelle et historique&#8230;


----------



## Pamoi (5 Février 2013)

ça doit être ça ...


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Février 2013)

Pamoi a dit:


> ça doit être ça ...


Bingo  

Ben c'est à toi maintenant


----------



## Pamoi (5 Février 2013)

Merci  

Edit:






le boulot du héros






le résultat






la petite amie


----------



## Arlequin (5 Février 2013)

gentleman cambrioleur ?


----------



## Pamoi (5 Février 2013)

pas forcement gentleman






un ami (et accessoirement l'oreille du rôle principal)


----------



## ranxerox (5 Février 2013)

film anglais ? récent ?


----------



## Pamoi (6 Février 2013)

américain, 1981.


----------



## ranxerox (6 Février 2013)

il me semble avoir lu plus haut
que tu étais fan de michael mann,
ce qui, dans la liste des films américain de 1981
me fait choisir *le solitaire (thief), michael mann, 1981
*et, effectivement on retrouve plusieurs de tes captures dans la BA

;-)

mais j'étais un peu djeunz pour l'avoir vu
et je n'ai pas eu l'occasion plus tard,
ni même entendu parler

je connais michael mann essentiellement avec HEAT
polar extraordinaire, brutal et teinté d'élégance et de mélancolie

;-)


----------



## Pamoi (6 Février 2013)

Bien joué, c'est en effet Thief, le 1er film de Michael Mann. 

Mais le fan ultime de Mann ici, c'est Human Fly !! 

A toi la main !!


----------



## ranxerox (6 Février 2013)

je ne connaissais pas ;-)
même si je connais, un peu, la réputation de michael mann
et, parait-il, les acteurs se bousculent pour jouer avec lui...
enfin je crois...

allez hop :

un vrai coup de cur pour ce film
un deuxième film
trés récent
et je vais éviter de montrer tout de suite le personnage principal
ce qui pourrait rendre les choses beaucoup trop facile






;-)


----------



## twisel (6 Février 2013)

tomboy?


----------



## ranxerox (6 Février 2013)

haha bravo
c'est bien ça

pfff j'aurais pas tenu longtemps

à toi ,-)






j'ai flashé sur film élégant et trés subtil
où les enfants ont l'air d'être filmés au naturel ;-)


----------



## twisel (6 Février 2013)

j'aurai pas le temps aujourd'hui, donc si quelqu'un veut se lancer à ma place...


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Février 2013)

twisel a dit:


> j'aurai pas le temps aujourd'hui, donc si quelqu'un veut se lancer à ma place...


Alors uniquement pour le fun je propose ceci


----------



## ranxerox (6 Février 2013)

ça devrait être identifiable ça ...
mais là je sèche...

un film de tim burton ?
un film récent ? des dix dernières années ?


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Février 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> ça devrait être identifiable ça ...
> mais là je sèche...
> 
> un film de tim burton ?
> un film récent ? des dix dernières années ?


Pas de Tim Burton 

Film récent là oui 2009 exactement 

Comme précisé c'est pour le fun et ça s'adresse à tous les ceusses qui quittent une salle de cinéma dès qu'apparaît les premiers écrans du générique de fin


----------



## Pamoi (7 Février 2013)

C'est quoi ?  un générique de fin ?


----------



## ranxerox (7 Février 2013)

un film d'animation ?


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Février 2013)

Pamoi a dit:


> C'est quoi ?  un générique de fin ?


C'est même après le générique de fin



ranxerox a dit:


> un film d'animation ?


Oui en partie mais là ça concerne plus le son 




Réponse avant midi de toute façon


----------



## ranxerox (7 Février 2013)

un film de pixar ?


----------



## Pamoi (7 Février 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> C'est même après le générique de fin



une bande annonce ?


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Février 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> un film de pixar ?


A priori non


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Février 2013)

Voici donc la réponse :

[YOUTUBE]7h7z4hnySkg[/YOUTUBE]

La pub pour THX apparaissant après le générique de fin de certains films 

Mes captures proviennent de celle d'après le film Avatar

Ceci dit c'était pour le fun et pour entretenir le fi


----------



## ranxerox (7 Février 2013)

ben oui, on pouvait chercher ;-D
je ne l'ai jamais vu, pourtant je reste en salle jusqu'à la lumière ;-)


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Février 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> ben oui, on pouvait chercher ;-D
> je ne l'ai jamais vu, pourtant je reste en salle jusqu'à la lumière ;-)


C'est pas pour tous les films donc on peut passer à côté 

Sur ce j'avais mis ça en attendant twisel qui n'était pas dispo hier mais s'il revient il reprend la main 

A moins que quelqu'un d'autre veuille entretenir le fil


----------



## Arlequin (7 Février 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Voici donc la réponse :




jamais vu
merci


----------



## Pamoi (7 Février 2013)

intermède sympa, en tous cas. 

Le petit twisel est demandé dans le fil "C'est quoi ce film ? V. 3.0"


----------



## Arlequin (7 Février 2013)

Pamoi a dit:


> intermède sympa, en tous cas.
> 
> Le petit twisel est demandé dans le fil "C'est quoi ce film ? V. 3.0"



BEN OUAIS 

va finir pas être aussi lent que moi à la détente


----------



## Pamoi (7 Février 2013)

non, impossible, t'es hors compétition


----------



## Romuald (7 Février 2013)

Tant qu'il ne bat pas le record de gKat, dit 'le vieux à la poche', dans 'et avec gougueul' tous les espoirs sont permis


----------



## Arlequin (7 Février 2013)

Pamoi a dit:


> non, impossible, t'es hors compétition



vu la section du forum, j'vais prendre ça comme un compliment  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h59 ----------




Romuald a dit:


> Tant qu'il ne bat pas le record de gKat, dit 'le vieux à la poche', dans 'et avec gougueul' tous les espoirs sont permis



j'ai d'la marge, je pense :rateau:


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Février 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> vu la section du forum, j'vais prendre ça comme un compliment



Faut pas


----------



## Pamoi (9 Février 2013)

En attendant


----------



## ranxerox (9 Février 2013)

ça l'air d'être un film français ça ?
récent ? des dix dernières années ? 90's ?


----------



## Arlequin (9 Février 2013)

j'aurais plutôt dit italien ou espagnol ?


----------



## ranxerox (9 Février 2013)

oui , mais il me semblait reconnaitre le visage de l'actrice
sur la deuxième photo, sans arriver à mettre un nom dessus,
pour l'avoir vu pas mal dans des productions france télévision ?


----------



## Pamoi (9 Février 2013)

Film de 2002. Pas européen lors de sa sortie, il le serait aujourd'hui.

un prof qui rêve de devenir écrivain fait une rencontre







qui l'amène à en faire d'autres











et à changer de vie


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Février 2013)

Suis tombé dessus en faisant un tri dans les Divx que j'avais

C'est Philantropique 

Faut que je le regarde ça à l'air sympa


----------



## Pamoi (10 Février 2013)

Un excellent film roumain, à voir absolument (noté 8/10 chez IMDB)

Bien joué.


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Février 2013)

Pamoi a dit:


> Un excellent film roumain, à voir absolument (noté 8/10 chez IMDB)
> 
> Bien joué.


Suivant alors&#8230; 




Si on connait la botanique on a déjà un indice&#8230;


----------



## twisel (10 Février 2013)

du pavot?


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Février 2013)

twisel a dit:


> du pavot?


Et on fait quoi avec ?

De toute façon dans la cochonne tout est bon


----------



## Pamoi (10 Février 2013)

ça fait penser au cochon de Gaza


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Février 2013)

Pamoi a dit:


> ça fait penser au cochon de Gaza


Que nenni&#8230; 




Film de 1990 si ça peu aider&#8230;


----------



## ranxerox (10 Février 2013)

trafic de drogue ? guerre du vietnam ?

la dernière image m'évoque plutôt une balle dans la tête de john woo...
mais c'est plutôt une série b ça ...

me souviens aussi qu'une série de films sont sortis dans ces années sur la guerre du vietnam


----------



## twisel (11 Février 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Et on fait quoi avec ?


du pain au pavot?


----------



## Berthold (11 Février 2013)

Colombie ? Cartels de la drogue ?


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Février 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> trafic de drogue ? guerre du vietnam ?
> 
> la dernière image m'évoque plutôt une balle dans la tête de john woo...
> mais c'est plutôt une série b ça ...
> ...


Pas vietnam&#8230; 



Berthold a dit:


> Colombie ? Cartels de la drogue ?


Pas Colombie&#8230; 




Un petit indice dans cette image&#8230;


----------



## ranxerox (11 Février 2013)

il semble qu'il y ait une divergence dans nos propositions :
amérique du sud ?
asie, ce qu'il me semble ?
corée ? thaïlande ? cambodge ?

film dont l'auteur est du pays où le film est tourné ?
film américain ?


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Février 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> il semble qu'il y ait une divergence dans nos propositions :
> amérique du sud ?
> asie, ce qu'il me semble ?
> corée ? thaïlande ? cambodge ?
> ...


Pas Amérique du Sud mais près de la Thaïlande et du Cambodge&#8230; 

Film américain avec un acteur célèbre&#8230; 




Et pour mieux situer la période&#8230;


----------



## ranxerox (11 Février 2013)

au laos ?
air america avec mel gibson ?
(il semble qu'il y ait des plans dans la BA qui correspondent aux photos que tu nous présente)
film qui m'est totalment inconnu ;-)

NB l'indice que tu donnes sur l'epoque
ne signifies strictement rien pour moi ! ;-D
(nixon ? j'ai bon ?)


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Février 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> au laos ?
> air america avec mel gibson ?
> (il semble qu'il y ait des plans dans la BA qui correspondent aux photos que tu nous présente)
> film qui m'est totalment inconnu ;-)
> ...


Bingo  

Et c'est bien Nixon 

Film sympa


----------



## ranxerox (11 Février 2013)

yahou !

j'ai regardé la BA sans le son, ça a l'air d'être une comédie un peu potache ? non ?
--

un film surtout pour les cinéphiles,
les vrais amateur de cinéma
début des années 2000

difficile d'en dire plus tout de suite






--






;-)


----------



## ranxerox (11 Février 2013)

une sorte de film dans le film


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Février 2013)

Ça se passe en Turquie ?


----------



## bompi (11 Février 2013)

C'est un film sur un film qui n'a pas pu se faire parce que l'acteur principal a eu un sévère problème de dos et que la guigne a accumulé les ennuis divers sur le tournage...


----------



## ranxerox (11 Février 2013)

@Dos Jones : nop ça se passe en europe de l'ouest ;-)

@Bompi : exact, l'histoire d'une catastrophe ;-)






--






;-)


----------



## Romuald (11 Février 2013)

Ca me fait penser à Lost in la Mancha


----------



## ranxerox (11 Février 2013)

tu pense bien ;-)

le film de ce qui aurait dû être le film sur don quichotte
de terry gilliam :






--

ici en train de craquer sous l'orage qui arrive dés le deuxième jour de tournage...
en espagne (la mancha je crois que c'est la région ?)






--

avec jean rochefort dans le rôle principale à qui il va arriver une hernie disquale, je crois






--

et johnny depp, sancho pansa... vanessa paradis aurait jouer aussi, elle n'a simplement jamais mis les pieds sur le tournage...






terry gilliam a mis plusieurs années à s'en remettre, de même que jean rochefort
lost in la mancha est le film de cet échec

une leçon de cinéma ;-)

à toi romuald !

;-)


----------



## Romuald (11 Février 2013)

Ben en fait j'ai répondu au post d'en bas de la page précédente, sans faire gaffe à celle-ci donc sans voir la réponse de Bompi. C'est lui qui a gagné, même s'il n'a pas donné le titre. 
Faut dire que c'est un tic des habitués de la salle de jeu ça, faire comprendre qu'on a trouvé mais ne pas vouloir gagner .

Allez El Moderador, à toi, sans blague, assume !


----------



## ranxerox (11 Février 2013)

lol oui bompi dit tout sauf le titre ;-)
décidez-vous ,-)


----------



## flotow (11 Février 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Ben en fait j'ai répondu au post d'en bas de la page précédente, sans faire gaffe à celle-ci donc sans voir la réponse de Bompi. C'est lui qui a gagné, même s'il n'a pas donné le titre.
> Faut dire que c'est un tic des habitués de la salle de jeu ça, faire comprendre qu'on a trouvé mais ne pas vouloir gagner .
> 
> Allez El Moderador, à toi, sans blague, assume !


Y'a quand même de sacrées techniques entre ici, sur les logos, sur ce qu'il s'est passé là&#8230; tous les mêmes pour ne pas avoir à suivre son sujet


----------



## Pamoi (11 Février 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Faut dire que c'est un tic des habitués de la salle de jeu ça, faire comprendre qu'on a trouvé mais ne pas vouloir gagner .
> 
> Allez El Moderador, à toi, sans blague, assume !



Ben oui, mais sinon personne sait qu'on a trouvé !!  


(air america, 2 avaient trouvé et personne le sait :rateau

 (again)

_le petit bompi est attendu etc ........_


----------



## Romuald (11 Février 2013)

Pamoi a dit:


> Ben oui, mais sinon personne sait qu'on a trouvé !!



Justement, ou vous voulez faire savoir que vous savez et vous assumez, ou tant pis


----------



## Pamoi (11 Février 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Justement, ou vous voulez faire savoir que vous savez et vous assumez, ou tant pis



ben voilà. c'est exactement ça: tant pis  

du coup c'est bompi qui s'est fait avoir


----------



## bompi (12 Février 2013)

Je n'ai pas donné le titre parce que je n'avais pas le temps de proposer un film... Je voulais juste donner un coup de main à mon collègue. Z'êtes dur... :rateau:


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Février 2013)

Aux grands cinéphiles de ce fil... 

Hier soir j'ai regardé le film Seven sur D8, or je n'ai pas reconnu le générique de début et surtout  la musique de ce générique, je m'embrouille moi-même ou c'est une version téloche pour ne pas payer tous les droits ?


----------



## Pamoi (14 Février 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Aux grands cinéphiles de ce fil...



Le problème est dans la formulation 
Celui qui répond va forcément susciter chez ses petits camarades un fort sentiment de moquerie, genre:
"oh l'autre, eh, vla qu'y s'prend pour un grand cinéphile ........ _mouhahahaha_"

Alors personne n'ose, tu comprends .......... du coup tu bloques le fil avec ta question  
 (_t'as remarqué le tact, y'a rien après "question"_ )



Toum'aï a dit:


> Hier soir j'ai regardé le film Seven sur D8, or je n'ai pas reconnu le générique de début et surtout  la musique de ce générique, je m'embrouille moi-même ou c'est une version téloche pour ne pas payer tous les droits ?



Ben du coup je suis tout embrouillé aussi :rose:
Si tu veux mon avis (j'ai re-regardé exprès le début du film - pas envie de le revoir en entier ) et j'ai pas reconnu non plus (ça ressemble, mais c'est pas tout à fait pareil )

Voilà. C'etait pour aider


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Février 2013)

Pamoi a dit:


> Ben du coup je suis tout embrouillé aussi :rose:
> Si tu veux mon avis (j'ai re-regardé exprès le début du film - pas envie de le revoir en entier ) et j'ai pas reconnu non plus (ça ressemble, mais c'est pas tout à fait pareil )



Ouais, t'as raison, faut pas exalter la modestie de nos grands cinéphiles... :rateau:

Bon, y'en a pas un qui aurait le dvd de Seven pour vérifier ?


----------



## Pamoi (17 Février 2013)

waiting: |&#712;we&#618;t&#618;&#331;| _present continuous_
having or showing abilities to quietly hope that bompi is going post excerpts from a new film :
_Don't worry, Mr b.! we have a waiting plan to solve your incoming enigma._​


----------



## bompi (17 Février 2013)

On s'impatiente, je crois...


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Février 2013)

bompi a dit:


> On s'impatiente, je crois...


Rapport à Sherlock Holmes ou à Jack l'éventreur ?


----------



## Pamoi (17 Février 2013)

un rapport avec Sherlock Holmes ?

Edit: grilled by DJ 

Edit2: genre ça ?


----------



## ranxerox (17 Février 2013)

comme vous pensé à jack l'éventreur...
il existe d'ailleurs aprés fouille via google
il existe d'ailleurs un film sherlock contre jack l'éventreur...
mais en ce qui me concerne, rien pour
vérifier ,-D

lol grillé moi aussi
mais pour rejoindre DJ...


----------



## bompi (17 Février 2013)

Hé non même si c'est l'époque du film.
La formidable actrice de ce magnifique film, d'un grand réalisateur.


----------



## Pamoi (18 Février 2013)

un film avec Gene Tierney, apparemment ?


----------



## bompi (18 Février 2013)

Ah oui, tiens... 

Non seulement la sublime Gene Tierney mais un gars bougon et barbu et un gars super classieux.


----------



## Pamoi (18 Février 2013)

les photos ne passent pas chez moi :rose:

edit: ça y est, plus de souci


----------



## ranxerox (18 Février 2013)

alors là je suis en terrain complètement inconnu ;-D
je dois connaitre une poignée de films de cette époque...

malgré tout le plan avec la voiture m'évoque quelque chose...
on ne voit plus tes captures au fait ;-)


----------



## bompi (18 Février 2013)

Pamoi a dit:


> les photos ne passent pas chez moi :rose:


Bin je ne les vois plus... Argl !


ranxerox a dit:


> alors là je suis en terrain complètement inconnu ;-D
> je dois connaitre une poignée de films de cette époque...
> 
> malgré tout le plan avec la voiture m'évoque quelque chose...
> on ne voit plus tes captures au fait ;-)


Bin c'est bizarre en effet.


----------



## ranxerox (18 Février 2013)

les images sont revenues ;-)

je confirme je n'ai vu aucun film avec gene tierney
d'aprés la liste fournie par wikipedia...

bcp de nom connus dans sa filmographie
(que je connais surtout pour en avoir entendu parler lors de mes études)
mais aucun que je ne crois avoir vu...

ça va être dur là ;-D

à fortiori avec le peu d'images disponible
des films de cette époque  sur le web...


----------



## bompi (18 Février 2013)

Le problème est que ça devient difficile : je vous ai montré les trois principaux protagonistes...
À part donner le générique...


----------



## ranxerox (18 Février 2013)

oui oui ;-) ben faut qu'on te pose des questions pour
qu'on trouve le scenario... et pê...

s'agit-il d'une migration à la campagne ?
genre une femme qui se retrouve hébergé  (placé ?) chez des gens de la campagne ?
et l'histoire serait autour de ces gens... sa famille ? elle serait placé comme bonne par ex ?
(je ne sais pas si je suis clair ;-D)

une tragédie ?
une comédie ?
un film sombre ?
un polar ?


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Février 2013)

C'est l'excellent et très poétique*The Ghost and Mrs. Muir (1947)*, de *Joseph L. Mankiewicz*.


----------



## bompi (18 Février 2013)

Pfiou... !! Heureusement que tu arrives pour débloquer la situation ! 

C'est un film que j'aime beaucoup, d'une grande finesse, magnifiquement interprété par des acteurs à leur sommet. Et, bien entendu, les dialogues sont remarquables.

À toi, donc.


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Février 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Pfiou... !! Heureusement que tu arrives pour débloquer la situation !
> 
> C'est un film que j'aime beaucoup, d'une grande finesse, magnifiquement interprété par des acteurs à leur sommet. Et, bien entendu, les dialogues sont remarquables.
> 
> À toi, donc.




Merci. 








*En plus grande taille... *​



Bon, là, j'avoue que nous risquons de descendre d'un cran ou deux, en qualité... 

Note moyenne sur imdb, accueilli fraîchement par la critique et par le public à sa sortie... 
D'après les bonus du DVD, un film pour lequel fut utilisée une caméra d'un nouveau type, particulièrement intéressante techniquement, en particulier pour filmer des scènes d'action "caméra sur l'épaule"... 
Et à part ça, je trouve pas mal de qualités à ce film, bien que faisant manifestement partie des rares individus à penser ça... 
Le scénario est bien construit, les thèmes abordés sont intéressants...
Certaines personnes peuvent par contre regretter des images peut-être excessivement stylisées, et plus généralement un parti pris esthétique un peu racoleur... 
Mais rien n'est parfait... 

Et encore une fois, j'aime bien et j'assume courageusement la situation !


----------



## bompi (18 Février 2013)

Ça me fait penser à un film assez récent, dont le titre m'échappe complètement...
Je pensais qu'il y avait Michael Cera, mais non.

Un fim américain très orienté _comics_ avec une histoire de course automobile. J'ai bon ?


----------



## Pamoi (18 Février 2013)

film asiatique ?


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Février 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Ça me fait penser à un film assez récent, dont le titre m'échappe complètement...
> Je pensais qu'il y avait Michael Cera, mais non.
> 
> Un fim américain très orienté _comics_ avec une histoire de course automobile. J'ai bon ?





Pamoi a dit:


> film asiatique ?


Film américain récent, oui. 
Le reste ne correspond pas vraiment au film que je propose. 

*







en plus grande taille


​*


----------



## bompi (18 Février 2013)

J'ai retrouvé le film auquel j'avais pensé : Speed Racer des frères Wachowski.

Mais ça n'a sans doute rien à voir


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Février 2013)

bompi a dit:


> J'ai retrouvé le film auquel j'avais pensé : Speed Racer des frères Wachowski.
> 
> Mais ça n'a sans doute rien à voir



Je n'ai pas vu le film que tu cites, mais je suppose que les deux doivent être assez différents l'un de l'autre.  








*En plus grande taille*


​


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Février 2013)

Le genre de situations que le héros doit traverser...


​


----------



## bompi (19 Février 2013)

Pas vu. Sûr.


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Février 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Pas vu. Sûr.




Dans ce film, il y a plusieurs acteurs connus ou très connus. 
Le héros est interprêté par un acteur vraiment connu.
Le principal méchant est incarné par un acteur qui a joué dans une série télévisée à laquelle tu t'intéressais il y a quelques années. 









Personnage secondaire. ​


----------



## bompi (19 Février 2013)

Essayons de cibler : genre un acteur un peu _large_ qui joue dans le dernier Kathryn Bigelow ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Février 2013)

C'est Ultimate Game ?


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Février 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Essayons de cibler : genre un acteur un peu _large_ qui joue dans le dernier Kathryn Bigelow ?



Il fallait chercher six pieds plus au Sud. 




badmonkeyman a dit:


> C'est Ultimate Game ?



C'est en effet *Gamer *(aka Ultimate Game), de *Mark Neveldine et Brian Taylor*. 






Bien joué, à toi la main ! :king:


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Février 2013)

J'ai pris ces images sur Google, donc le titre du film se trouve dans le nom des fichiers.
En espérant que vous jouerez le jeu sans regarder 

En espérant qu'il n'a pas déjà été proposé plus tôt.
À vous de jouer


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Février 2013)

badmonkeyman a dit:


> J'ai pris ces images sur Google, donc le titre du film se trouve dans le nom des fichiers.
> En espérant que vous jouerez le jeu sans regarder
> 
> En espérant qu'il n'a pas déjà été proposé plus tôt.
> À vous de jouer



Au pif, *Zero Dark Thirty, de Kathryn Bigelow*?...




Sinon, prises ''sur google'' ou pas, tu peux toujours héberger ou ré-héberger n'importe quelle image numérique déjà hébergée sur une page web ou présente sur ton disque dur.


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Février 2013)

Oui, il se faisait tard. Je n'ai pas pensé à faire ça, je voulais juste aller dodo 

Non, ce n'est pas ça. C'est un film des années 2000.





J'ai ré-hébergé l'image cette fois-ci


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Février 2013)

Ça, je l'ai vu...

Y'aurait pas un mitraillage d'un équipage de sous-marin par l'autre ?


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Février 2013)

badmonkeyman a dit:


> Oui, il se faisait tard. Je n'ai pas pensé à faire ça, je voulais juste aller dodo
> 
> Non, ce n'est pas ça. C'est un film des années 2000.
> 
> ...


C'est bien 

Mais dans les films de sous marins de 2000 fait par "Universal studios" on trouve très vite U-571 

Essaye encore une fois


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Février 2013)

Arf, je ne suis pas un habitué de ce fil. Bien joué ! À toi la main Dos Jones


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Février 2013)

badmonkeyman a dit:


> Arf, je ne suis pas un habitué de ce fil. Bien joué ! À toi la main Dos Jones


Tu ne veux vraiment pas retenter ta chance pour t'habituer à poster ici pour te familiariser 

Viel habitué je ne poste jamais d'images trouvées sur le net mais fais des captures personnelles de DVDs voire de Divx (légaux) en ma possession


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Février 2013)

badmonkeyman ayant pas donné suite à ma demande pour retenter sa chance voici le suivant tiré de derrière les fagots&#8230; 




@bompi si celui là tu ne l'as pas vu tu me décevrais beaucoup&#8230;  :rose:

Merci au fait&#8230;


----------



## Romuald (20 Février 2013)

Dans le lit, serait-ce la grande Katherine ?


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Février 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Dans le lit, serait-ce la grande Katherine ?


Si tu penses à la Tsarine ou à celle au cheveux auburns tu te trompes


----------



## badmonkeyman (20 Février 2013)

Désolé, je travaillais à la fac 
De quelle année ce film ?


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Février 2013)

Pratiquement au pif, *Wuthering Heights*?...


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Février 2013)

badmonkeyman a dit:


> Désolé, je travaillais à la fac
> De quelle année ce film ?


Film d'après guerre et pas celle d'Irak 



Human-Fly a dit:


> Pratiquement au pif,


Faut réparer ton pifomêtre


----------



## Berthold (20 Février 2013)

Film US ?


----------



## Romuald (20 Février 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> Film US ?



Vu la nounou style 'mammy two shoes' (Tom & Jerry©), y'a des chances. Par contre on dirait que c'est un peu 'grandeur et décadence' : Grand style sur la première capture, et faisant la vaisselle dans une cuisine rikiki sur la troisième !


----------



## flotow (20 Février 2013)

Je reconnais le type à la moustache


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Février 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> Film US ?


Non film Britannique&#8230; 



Romuald a dit:


> Vu la nounou style 'mammy two shoes' (Tom & Jerry©), y'a des chances. Par contre on dirait que c'est un peu 'grandeur et décadence' : Grand style sur la première capture, et faisant la vaisselle dans une cuisine rikiki sur la troisième !


Y'a un peu de ça mais à l'envers&#8230; 



Tucpasquic a dit:


> Je reconnais le type à la moustache


Donc tu as le film alors&#8230; 

Pour patienter :




Ces 3 là se retrouveront plus tard dans le film à l'âge adulte&#8230; 




Film classé dans le Top 250 du site américain IMDB&#8230;


----------



## bompi (20 Février 2013)

Comme ça, ça me fait penser à un film assez ancien (1949) où joue un célèbre acteur britannique, interprétant de nombreux rôles.


----------



## flotow (20 Février 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Comme ça, ça me fait penser à un film assez ancien (1949) où joue un célèbre acteur britannique, interprétant de nombreux rôles.


Attention, tu joues avec le feu là :afraid:

Tu vas peut être gagner&#8230;


----------



## Romuald (21 Février 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Je reconnais le type à la moustache





Dos Jones a dit:


> Donc tu as le film alors&#8230;





bompi a dit:


> Comme ça, ça me fait penser à un film assez ancien (1949) où joue un célèbre acteur britannique, interprétant de nombreux rôles.


J'savais bien que j'l'avais vu !

Je propose une modification des règles : celle ou celui qui fait savoir ou comprendre publiquement qu'elle ou il a trouvé est déclaré-e vainqueur même si elle ou il n'a pas donné le titre.
Donc à toi, truc en plastique


----------



## bompi (21 Février 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> J'savais bien que j'l'avais vu !
> 
> Je propose une modification des règles : celle ou celui qui fait savoir ou comprendre *publiquement* qu'elle ou il a trouvé est déclaré-e vainqueur même si elle ou il n'a pas donné le titre.
> Donc à toi, truc en plastique


Plus personne ne va oser s'exprimer... 
Attendons toutefois la confirmation de Monsieur DJ


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Février 2013)

Et c'est bien en effet l'incontournable, le magnifique, le chef d'&#339;uvre de l'humour noir Britannique qu'est :

Noblesse Oblige





Avec Alec Guiness qui incarne huit personnages dans le film, dont un de femme.

Titre original : Kind Hearts and Coronets

(sous ce titre là on arrive à le trouver sur le net en VO sous titré&#8230 

Au suivant alors&#8230; 

Et je dirais Tucpasquic qui a reconnu l'acteur Dennis Price qui est à la fois Louis Mazzini d'Ascoyne, ainsi que le père de celui-ci. 

PS : Le film a été élu sixième meilleur film de tous les temps par le British Film Institute en 1999&#8230;


----------



## bompi (21 Février 2013)

Allons-y, pour un petit film sympathique, qui ne devrait pas durer bien longtemps.

Les deux premières photos pour trouver le lieu. La troisième, pour le coeur de l'action.


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Février 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Allons-y, pour un petit film sympathique, qui ne devrait pas durer bien longtemps.
> 
> Les deux premières photos pour trouver le lieu. La troisième, pour le coeur de l'action.


Un film catastrophe avec un train ?


----------



## bompi (21 Février 2013)

C'est bien ça. Les deux premières photos peuvent aider à déterminer la (grande) ville étazunienne ouske ça se passe.

Le héros :





L'héroïne :





Le vilain, de dos, qui s'éloigne :


----------



## ranxerox (21 Février 2013)

source code : ça ressemble à ça non ?

google m'a bcp aidé si c'est bon...
car ce film m'est totalement inconnu,
en revanche il me fait vraiment envie ;-)


à se demander si google est légitime ? ;-)


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Février 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> source code : ça ressemble à ça non ?
> 
> google m'a bcp aidé si c'est bon...
> car ce film m'est totalement inconnu,
> ...


C'est bien cela en effet et bompi confirmera ta réponse 

Excellent film en tout cas


----------



## bompi (21 Février 2013)

C'est bien ça. Film assez bien ficelé (un peu moins dans la toute fin mais finir le _job_ est toujours délicat).

Son britannique réalisateur, Duncan Jones, a aussi tourné un autre film de S.F., _Moon_, avec les excellents (quoiqu'un peu cabots) Sam Rockwell et (un peu) Kevin Spacey. Ce premier film est bien lui-z'aussi.


----------



## ranxerox (21 Février 2013)

ça m'a évoqué minority report, l'armée des 12 singes...
ça a l'air bien tripal ...

oups tu as posté avant...

je ne connaissais pas du tout ce réalisateur...


----------



## flotow (21 Février 2013)

@DJ, Romuald : j'ai reconnu l'acteur mais incapable de mettre un nom dessus.

Par contre, à l'envers, je peux assurer que je l'ai vu dans le Pont de la rivière Kwai !

@bompi : ça aurait aussi pu être transformers 3


----------



## ranxerox (21 Février 2013)

bon... merci google ;-)

je vous propose un premier film des 3-4 dernières années
pour lequel j'ai eu un vrai coup de cur...
un film qui m'a bcp fait pensé au cinéma d'aki kaurismäki
personnages improbables, marginaux... 
une éspèce de mélancolie, d'élégance, de charme...
enfin, de mon point de vue...

le personnage principal, ou plutôt, un des :
un improbables comedien...


















;-)


----------



## ranxerox (22 Février 2013)

un film de plusieurs nationalité d'aprés IMdb, en langue française en tout cas,
un road-movie absurde...

un musicien pour le moins experimentale
qui va faire partie du voyage :






une commerciale en produit pharamaceutique
qui va faire partie du voyage aussi






une brève intrigue policière...
sans que ce film soit, malgré tout, un polar






un festival de cinema






et le but de ce raod-movie, rencontrer un improbable metteur en scène,
complètement désabusé






;-)

il me reste à vous dévoiler, l'acteur principal, trés connu en france...


----------



## twisel (22 Février 2013)

aucune idée, mais ça a l'air sympa en tout cas!


----------



## bompi (22 Février 2013)

Ça m'a tout l'air d'être Robert Mitchum est mort (2010), avec Olivier Gourmet.

PS : si c'est bien ça, je n'ai trouvé que grâce à l'affiche "Wanted by Europol" où le nom du personnage est donné.


----------



## ranxerox (22 Février 2013)

bien joué ! ;-)

olivier gourmet, personnage central et manager déjanté
d'un tocard de comédien en route vers le cercle polaire
en quête d'un improbable metteur en scène...











je suis vraiment tombé sous le charme de ce film ;-)
aussi brouillon soit-il... c'est un premier film je crois ;-)

NB le festival de cinéma au cercle polaire existe réellement parait-il ;-D






;-)


----------



## Berthold (28 Février 2013)

Bien, puisque Bompi ne réagit pas et que j'en ai un sous la main, je la prends (la main) :




Pour vous autres cinéphiles avertis, ce devrait être du gâteau


----------



## bompi (28 Février 2013)

*Delicatessen*, je dirais.

Désolé, ça m'était sorti de l'esprit. Je n'ai pas de nouveau film sous la main pour le moment.


----------



## Berthold (28 Février 2013)

Excellent. À toi.


----------



## Pamoi (28 Février 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Comme ça, ça me fait penser à un film assez ancien (1949) où joue un célèbre acteur britannique, interprétant de nombreux rôles.





bompi a dit:


> Ça m'a tout l'air d'être Robert Mitchum est mort (2010)





bompi a dit:


> Delicatessen



 *X 3*



Berthold a dit:


> Excellent. À toi.



mouhahaha


----------



## Romuald (28 Février 2013)

Jaloux !


----------



## bompi (28 Février 2013)

Bon, je m'y colle, donc...


----------



## Romuald (28 Février 2013)

Un remake inconnu de North by Norwest 
La prod n'avait pas d'argent et a remplacé l'avion épandeur par un camion sponsorisé.


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Février 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Bon, je m'y colle, donc...


Avec le camion Fedex ça m'évoque "Seul au monde" avec Tom Hanks


----------



## bompi (28 Février 2013)

Hé hé. Bien vu DJ.

Bon film avec un grand acteur. À toi la main.


----------



## Berthold (1 Mars 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Un remake inconnu de North by Norwest
> La prod n'avait pas d'argent et a remplacé l'avion épandeur par un camion sponsorisé.



J'y ai pensé aussi  il me manquait juste le maïs


----------



## bompi (1 Mars 2013)

Cary Grant serait vraiment mal barré.


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Mars 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Avec le camion Fedex ça m'évoque "Seul au monde" avec Tom Hanks



Une pub pour Fedex du début à la fin...


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Mars 2013)

Un film découvert récemment&#8230;

Une actrice célèbre&#8230;


----------



## ranxerox (1 Mars 2013)

américain ?
français ? autre ?

des 10 dernières années ? plus vieux ?


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Mars 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> américain ?
> français ? autre ?
> 
> des 10 dernières années ? plus vieux ?


Americano-britanique&#8230; 

de 2006


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Mars 2013)

Deux de plus alors


----------



## Berthold (1 Mars 2013)

L'action se passe à Londres ?


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Mars 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> L'action se passe à Londres ?


Au début oui&#8230; 

Puis ensuite dans le nord de l'écosse&#8230; 

L'actrice principale




Le décor


----------



## ranxerox (1 Mars 2013)

en recherchant "film avec une romancière en 2006",
google me sort :
half light avec demi moore

le résumé géographique et quelques indices de la fiche me donnent à penser
que ça pourrait être ça ...
maintenant, impossible de mettre la main sur une image adéquat à tes captures...

(la première image m'a fait penser - entre autre - à une machine à écrire...
confirmé dans tes images suivantes...
j'avais cherché "populaire" que je n'ai pas vu... un coup dans l'eau


puis les autres images me font penser à une solitude d'écrivain célèbre  tel qu'on peut
la représenter au cinéma

puis tes derniers indices font le reste)


j'ai bon ?

;-)


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Mars 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> en recherchant "film avec une romancière en 2006",
> google me sort :
> half light avec demi moore
> 
> ...


Bingo c'est bien ça  

Pour info je contrôle mes captures afin qu'elles ne soient pas identifiables via la recherche Google images Je vais pas vous simplifier la tâche tout de même 

Après comme j'aime bien que ce fil roule je suis pas avare en captures et en indices 

Film intéressant sur ce 

A toi la main donc


----------



## ranxerox (1 Mars 2013)

je ne sais pas utiliser google image ;-)
mais aprés recherche et piste du film j'éspèrais valider par un plan similaire
ou qui renvoit à tes captures ;-)

en fait c'est la date qui est l'indice le plus facile ;-)


----------



## Pamoi (1 Mars 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> en recherchant "film avec une romancière en 2006",
> google me sort :
> half light avec demi moore
> 
> ...



joli !! 

moi si je vois pas des roploplos XXL en plastique, j'arrive pas à reconnaître Demi Moore


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Mars 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> je ne sais pas utiliser google image ;-)
> mais aprés recherche et piste du film j'éspèrais valider par un plan similaire
> ou qui renvoit à tes captures ;-)
> 
> en fait c'est la date qui est l'indice le plus facile ;-)


La prochaine fois je donnerais juste le centenaire 



Pamoi a dit:


> joli !!
> 
> moi si je vois pas des roploplos XXL en plastique, j'arrive pas à reconnaître Demi Moore


M'étonne pas de toi  Obsédé ! 

Le petit ranxerox est attendu à l'accueil


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Mars 2013)

Boum boum boum

Le petit photocopieur est attendu à l'accueil

Je répète

Le petit photocopieur est attendu à l'accueil


----------



## Berthold (2 Mars 2013)

Petit photocopieur ?


----------



## ranxerox (3 Mars 2013)

effectivement ranxerox, à l'origine est un robot bricolé à partir d'un photocopieur ;-)
dsl pour le retard, pas mal de soucis etc...

je vous propose un film des 10 dernières années,
assez facile je pense,
primé à cannes...
un film brillant, eblouissant pour moi...
avec un certaine melancolie et un je ne sais quoi du cinema de cassavetes











pour faire durer le plaisir je vais éviter de vous montrer les personnages principaux...
avec parmis ces personnages, un acteur célèbre et réalisateur du film 
(de dos sur la deuxième photo)


----------



## Pamoi (3 Mars 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> effectivement ranxerox, à l'origine est un robot bricolé à partir d'un photocopieur ;-)
> dsl pour le retard, pas mal de soucis etc...
> 
> je vous propose un film des 10 dernières années,
> ...



Redford ?


----------



## ranxerox (4 Mars 2013)

hé non pas redford... beaucoup plus "local"
comme vous l'aurez compris,
dans le monde du show-biz











;-)


----------



## Berthold (4 Mars 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> avec parmis ces personnages, un acteur célèbre et réalisateur du film
> (de dos sur la deuxième photo)


Bouchitey ? Amalric ?


----------



## ranxerox (4 Mars 2013)

amalric... et donc ? ce film ? bravo en tout cas 





(dsl pour c'te capture un peu foirée :rose






;-)


----------



## Berthold (4 Mars 2013)

Jamais vu, mais il me semble évident qu'il s'agit de Tournée, non ?


----------



## ranxerox (4 Mars 2013)

bravo ! à toi la main ;-)


----------



## Berthold (4 Mars 2013)

Merci. Je regarde ce que j'ai et je reviens.



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h20 ----------

Voili, j'y viens.

Je vous propose un film récent, dans lequel il est pas mal question de courir.




Les cinéphiles avertis noteront au passage le peu de ressemblance entre cette actrice et Tom Hanks et élimineront d'emblée l'hypothèse de Forrest Gump.  Nous progressons. Son personnage est secondaire, ce n'est que la mère du héros, elle vit d'ailleurs là ses derniers instants.




Même s'ils ne courent pas vraiment, ils sont toujours pressés.

Thème assez bateau, proche de Bonnie & Clyde ou Robin des Bois


----------



## Berthold (4 Mars 2013)

Ah là là, ces productions américaines qui ne peuvent s'empêcher de casser des grosses voitures tout le temps&#8230;




Le héros et l'héroïne. Oh, ils courent&#8230; Mais après quoi courent-ils ?


----------



## pascalformac (4 Mars 2013)

> Les cinéphiles avertis noteront au passage le peu de ressemblance entre  cette actrice et Tom Hanks et élimineront d'emblée l'hypothèse de  Forrest Gump


je proteste
on notera quand même une citation visuelle Forrestgumpienne flagrante et sur 2 des photos
( très chocolat comme dominante)


 pas taper c'est juste un coucou aux anciens


----------



## bompi (4 Mars 2013)

Comme ça, ça me fait penser à *In Time* de Andrew Niccol (dont j'ai vu la première et les trois dernières minutes, ce qui est peu, finalement...) où les héros courent après le temps.


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Mars 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Comme ça, ça me fait penser à *In Time* de Andrew Niccol (dont j'ai vu la première et les trois dernières minutes, ce qui est peu, finalement...) où les héros courent après le temps.


J'y ai pensé dès le début au vu de la description mais même en l'ayant vu entièrement les images ne me disaient rien


----------



## Berthold (5 Mars 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Comme ça, ça me fait penser à *In Time* de Andrew Niccol (dont j'ai vu la première et les trois dernières minutes, ce qui est peu, finalement...) où les héros courent après le temps.



C'est bien cela, Time out en version française D).  À toi la main, donc !



Dos Jones a dit:


> J'y ai pensé dès le début au vu de la description mais même en l'ayant vu entièrement les images ne me disaient rien&#8230;


J'ai été obligé de mettre des images un peu drues, j'avoue&#8230; après tout il vous aura suffi de 4 images !

Un bon petit film d'anticipation, qui ne transgresse pas les lois du genre, agréable à regarder et plutôt bien ficelé.

À partir de 25 ans, on ne vieillit plus, par contre le temps est devenue la monnaie d'échange. On retrouve donc la confrontation classique quartiers et personnages riches contre pauvres révoltés, truands de tout bord, flic incorruptible, etc., sachant que le schéma classique est pimenté par la mort immédiate si le compte "temps" est à sec. Il ne s'agit plus seulement de s'enrichir mais de survivre ! Après quelques tergiversations, nos 2 héros, issus chacun des 2 mondes, décident de Robin Hoodiser en redistribuant du temps aux pauvres.

La note de 6,6 sur imdb est fidèle à l'impression que le film m'a laissé : à voir si vous en avez l'occasion.


----------



## ranxerox (5 Mars 2013)

ça ne me dit rien...
je ne suis plus assez au courant de l'actualité du cinéma
et je n'y vais plus assez non plus...

:-/

NB tu as posté plus vite que moi : je prends note du titre ;-)

halalalala bompi qui va se faire désirer encore ;-D


----------



## Berthold (5 Mars 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> ça ne me dit rien...
> je ne suis plus assez au courant de l'actualité du cinéma
> et je n'y vais plus assez non plus...


Fais comme moi : abonne-toi à la médiathèque du coin 


> :-/
> 
> NB tu as posté plus vite que moi : je prends note du titre ;-)
> 
> halalalala bompi qui va se faire désirer encore ;-D


Mais non, laissons-lui juste le temps de se retourner.


----------



## ranxerox (5 Mars 2013)

ce n'est pas tant une question de ressources,
qu'une question de temps ;-)


----------



## Berthold (5 Mars 2013)

Oh, quand même, 3 semaines pour voir un DVD, ça se fait. D'autant que j'avoue, il m'arrive de ne pas dépasser ¼ h de beaucoup de films&#8230; je ne citerai pas de titres&#8230; d'autant que je ne m'en souviens pas .


----------



## bompi (5 Mars 2013)

Le problème est que je suis en vacances donc peu connecté et pas en journée : pour répondre à une énigme, ça va mais pour en poser une c'est plus embêtant.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h19 ----------

Allez, hop !


----------



## Berthold (5 Mars 2013)

Je dirais un film de la MGM à vue de nez







:rose: :rose::hosto:

(Pas sur la tête)


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Mars 2013)

Déjà c'est américain&#8230;  Quel centenaire ? 

PS : Sur ce Time Out vaut le détour de par son scénario original&#8230; Perso j'ai bien aimé&#8230;  Mais bon d'accord dans l'ensemble je suis bon public&#8230;


----------



## bompi (5 Mars 2013)

Américain, XXe siècle.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mars 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Déjà c'est américain&#8230;


ben pas forcement !.
ca peut etre une prod MGM de film non americain , ou rachat de catalogue

-
Mébon là ca sent l'americain 40's 50's ( ou reconstitution)

mais vu les couleurs je dirai que ce n'est pas reconstitution contemporaine
ces dominances beige brun c'est assez typique des couleurs des films de l'époque
ou parti pris contemporain volontaire ( facon flash back  etc)
--
p'tain j'avais oublié !
vous postez vite

bon alors  orchestre Radio crochet 
40's 50's
ca sent la bio de chanteuse
( à l'enfance  traumatisée , forcement traumatisée, comme dirait la  Dudu)


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Mars 2013)

Euh&#8230; une image avec "Bite size" dans le texte c'est pas hors charte&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mars 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Euh une image avec "Bite size" dans le texte c'est pas hors charte :mouais:


*Sauf* si c'est la bio de Gorge Profonde

( qui avait des amygdales remarquables et p'te des cordes vocales de même qualité)

(je sors, vite)


----------



## Romuald (5 Mars 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> ben pas forcement !.
> ca peut etre une prod MGM de film non americain , ou rachat de catalogue
> 
> -
> ...



Pascal est de retour, et en grande forme !!!


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mars 2013)

A bien y regarder ca sent la reconstitution
coté qualité d'image y a un coté " trop lisse soigné" pour l'époque
la fausse Shiirley Temple trop propre, le plan bord de mer etc
(ou y a eu gros boulot de restauration digitale)


----------



## Berthold (5 Mars 2013)

Je penche aussi pour la reconstitution&#8230; Y'aurait pas du Woody Allen derrière la caméra (impression de déjà vu mais je peux confondre, par exemple avec la rose pourpre du Caire, même ambiance, même style) ?


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mars 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> Je penche aussi pour la reconstitution Y'aurait pas du Woody Allen derrière la caméra


j'y avais songé aussi
le coté brooklyn by the sea reconstitué
W.A a fait divers films dans lesquels  est évoquée son enfance

Mais là je sais pas pourquoi je penche pour d' autres metteurs en scène


----------



## Arlequin (5 Mars 2013)

ça sent la vieille carne ici 

salut mec, welcome back


----------



## bompi (5 Mars 2013)

Vous n'êtes pas bien loin. Reconstitution, réalisateur, tout ça... Bande-son au poil.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mars 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> ça sent la vieille carne ici


 de retour passeque la semaine derniere y zont pas voulu de moi dans une usine de surgelés.
ca s'est joué à quelques semaines, z'avez pas de bol.

Mais ca m'a donné une idée:  un remake de "Soylent Green" en format reality show
Ah non , mourde,  suffit de suivre les news, c'est en direct





> salut mec, welcome back


c'est le titre du film?


----------



## bompi (5 Mars 2013)

Non. Mais j'aimerais ne pas avoir à faire de nouvelles captures, là...


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mars 2013)

oh mourde on est  TOUS VRAIMENT proches
A 99,99 % j'ai le titre du film et on a TOUS tournés autour 
*Berthold* je te laisse la main, car  t'es le premier à avoir cerné .
(et que je suis pas sur mon mac ,   mais c'est une longue histoire qui prendrait d_es jours_ à raconter et que y a les buggles qui chantent  leur hit)


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Mars 2013)

Au vu des captures et connaissant le sieur Bompi j'aurais pensé aussi à un Woody Allen&#8230;

Mais n'étant pas fan de ce réalisateur je vois pas lequel&#8230; 

Le seul que j'ai du voir de lui c'était "Tout ce que vous avez toujours voulu savoir sur le sexe... sans jamais oser le demander"

Après j'ai pas vraiment suivi sa carrière&#8230;:rose:


----------



## Arlequin (5 Mars 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est le titre du film?



nan mais tu peux pas dire  comme tout le monde non


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mars 2013)

ben non puisque je ne peux PAS proposer de films

edit
Ah si je peux il y a quelques films sur ce DD pas à moi
je reviens si j'ai bon
bon le film de bompi c'etait RADIO DAYS


----------



## ranxerox (5 Mars 2013)

bien joué !

malheureusement pour moi, ce film,
je l'ai vu lorsqu'il est sorti en france...
c'est à dire au-delà de mes capacités de mémoire visuelle

même si malgré tout les images présentées par bompi
ne m'était pas inconnues 

;-)

woody allen du temps encore de mia farrow ;-))
http://www.allocine.fr/video/player_gen_cmedia=19427386&cfilm=2564.html


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Mars 2013)

@ pascalformac

Après contrôle je crois que tu as gagné&#8230;   

Sur ce on a rien à foutre de ce que tu peux avoir sur ce DD qu'on t'a prété le tout c'est que ce fil tourne&#8230;


----------



## ranxerox (5 Mars 2013)

oui moi je ne cherchais pas à contrôler hein ...
ça m'intriguait c'tout...

et pis j'avais envie de poster
et pis j'aime bien quand je fais du texte
et ça fait lien en mm tps ;-)


----------



## bompi (5 Mars 2013)

C'est bien ça. Sympathique film de Woody Allen, avec une bande-son aux petits oignons et des reparties bien ajustées. Un petit goût nostalgique pas trop appuyé non plus.

Pour la petite histoire, je l'ai revu récemment et apprécié de nouveau, d'autant que j'ai lu l'année dernière "The amazing adventures of Kavalier and Clay", de Michael Chabon, où l'on parle de superhéros tant pour les comics que pour leurs adaptations radiophoniques : adaptations qui ont charmé le jeune héros du film 






À toi la main, Pascal !


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mars 2013)

Allez hop

edit
j'avais pas fait gaffe,  premiere version grosse image

edité pour version plus légère


----------



## bompi (5 Mars 2013)

Brrr... être dehors par cette neige ! 

N'ayant pas revu le film depuis vingt ans, je dirais au pif Les Ailes du désir, de Wenders. Comme ça.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mars 2013)

c'est curieux que tu penses à ca , car bien que cela ne soit pas Wenders  il y a là de la part du réalisateur très cinéphile  assez probablement un hommage implicite à Wenders 

ps  tech image posting:
c'est genant les retaillages via serveur macg ou je dois retailler moi même ou via sites d"hébergement?
(je sais plus)


----------



## bompi (5 Mars 2013)

Non. Simplement, le poids des images doit rester contenu pour que la page ne soit pas trop lourde.


----------



## pascalformac (6 Mars 2013)

ok , je vais me debrouiller

autre taille
 nettement plus legere et plus petite

(je vais editer au dessus aussi)


----------



## Berthold (6 Mars 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est curieux que tu penses à ca , car bien que cela ne soit pas Wenders  il y a là de la part du réalisateur très cinéphile  assez probablement un hommage implicite à Wenders


Réalisateur US ? Allemand ?


----------



## pascalformac (6 Mars 2013)

nope 
mébon d' nos jours les realisateurs  font leurs films partout et avec casting  prod , lieux de tournage  sujets multinationaux
ce film fut partiellement voire totalement  tourné aux US, mais c'est sans aucune  importance par rapport à l'histoire

j'attends un peu que ca phosphore avant de mettre une  autre image


----------



## Berthold (6 Mars 2013)

Bon, film en noir et blanc complet ou bien y-a-til des exceptions ? Des passages couleurs, ou incrustations&#8230;

Si c'est un hommage à WW, le film a moins de 25 ans&#8230; super comme indice, non ?  Ça laisse juste quelques milliers de titres à fouiller&#8230;  

Sur la capture, c'est un suicidaire ou il est coincé sur la balustrade, en fuite, un truc de ce genre ?


----------



## pascalformac (6 Mars 2013)

m'enfin , tu veux aussi que je raconte le film et donne le casting?
Patience

bien entendu les images iront en indices croissants
(parce qu'il reste plus de brioches)

ps c'est pas un suicidaire en fuite et y a de la couleur

Allez même scene autre angle


----------



## Berthold (6 Mars 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> m'enfin , tu veux aussi que je raconte le film et donne le casting?



Non, non, donne le titre, ça me suffira. :rose:  :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (6 Mars 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> Non, non, donne le titre, ça me suffira. :rose:  :rateau:


déjà fait



--
ne te fatigue pas à relire , je te taquine


----------



## Berthold (6 Mars 2013)

Bon, alors puisqu'il s'agit d'un enfant, et vue sa situation topologique, je dirais qu'il va lui arriver malheur. Est-ce le déclencheur de l'histoire, je veux dire, c'est le début chronologique du film ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h38 ----------

Je pense à un film US des années 90, avec Michele Pfeiffer (je crois), basé sur la perte d'un enfant&#8230; par contre j'ai un doute avec le noir et blanc.


----------



## pascalformac (6 Mars 2013)

part 1 , t'as bon

 j'ai tendance à prendre le parti pris de poster les photos de jeu  dans l'ordre chrono
mais  ici  cela aura moins de sens
le film commence par une petite partie en NB  puis passe à la couleur, cette scene est au début
--
part 2 non


----------



## twisel (6 Mars 2013)

est-ce que le film a un rapport avec le temps (qui passe)?


----------



## pascalformac (6 Mars 2013)

je dirai le temps qui passe pas ou ...mal , très mal
suite à la zoolie mais dramatique scene du début


----------



## ranxerox (6 Mars 2013)

ça m'évoque spontanément un des derniers films de clint eastwood...
mais ce qui m'améne à te demander suite aux indices
si ce n'est pas plutôt l'histoire du couple le film
et les parents, les personnages principaux ?

;-)

l'échange c'est le film de clint eastwood mais je ne l'ai pas vu

mais j'en viens à me poser une deuxième question,
l'enfant aurait-il des pouvoirs paranormaux ou un quelques chose d'extraordinaire ?


----------



## pascalformac (7 Mars 2013)

@ranxerox: pas bon pour Eastwood
bon pour l'histoire

et d'ailleurs...


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Mars 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> @ranxerox: pas bon pour Eastwood
> bon pour l'histoire
> 
> et d'ailleurs...


On pourrait avoir plus d'indices parce que là je sèche


----------



## ranxerox (7 Mars 2013)

pareil ;-)

ce sont des parents qui décident de faire le tour du monde
aprés le décés de leur enfant ? ou un truc du genre ?

80's ? 90's ? antérieur ? bcp plus récent ?


----------



## pascalformac (7 Mars 2013)

Drame psissekolojik ,  les effets de la perte d'un enfant sur un couple vivant à Nouille Yorque
( mais l'actrice n'est pas americaine , je répète , l'actrice n'est pas américaine)


Si je mets une saisie avec les acteurs  en gros plan c'est trouvé

( en passant je savais pas que maintenant fallait AUSSI donner des indices ,alala tooofoulecamp, d'ici quelques mois il faudra sans doute raconter le film et donner le casting à la premiere photo ...)


Autre indice , ce film a fait un petit scandale
Autre indice 
le realisateur aussi  avec des propos déplacés, mais c'est annexe, c'est un réalisateur de talent et mondialement primé (pour quasi tous ses films)

--
remarsue ces nouvelles facons de faire c'est super
même plus besoin de poster des photos


----------



## ranxerox (7 Mars 2013)

cette histoire de scandale ça me fait penser à lars von trier ? antichrist ?
tu donnes presque trop d'indices d'un coup là ;p
et les propos sympathisant nazi de lars von trier sur la croisette ?

un film qui avait choqué pour ces scènes porno/toture non ?

j'adore souvent lars von trier mais je n'ai pas voulu voir celui-ci...


----------



## pascalformac (7 Mars 2013)

et vi c'est ca

 les trekkers que j'ai montrés ( volontairement en plan large)
  c'est Charlotte Gainsbourg et Willem Dafoe


----------



## ranxerox (7 Mars 2013)

ben je ne me rapelle que de l'effet qu'ils avaient fait
lors du festival de cannes ;-)
... me souvenait plus de l'histoire
sinon, d'aprés les critiques, de scènes de torture insoutenables,
frisant presque le ridicule d'aprés d'autres...

et lars von trier, génial cinéaste - la plupart du temps -
qui avait fait des réflexions sur les nazis ou hitler ;-))
(devait être défoncé)

,-)

tu as aimé ce film ?

;-)


----------



## pascalformac (7 Mars 2013)

Juger un réal sur une conference de presse lamentable ( avec des propos idiots , et il s 'est expliqué après , mais trop tard) c'est tout aussi idiot que la cause du mini scandale

Le film
il est sur ce DD pas à moi , j'ai commencé à le regarder

Début , en noir et blanc, d'une beauté exceptionnelle, magnifique
( et pourtant ca évoque   la fin d'un marmot, mort  non filmée, c'est par élipse)
ensuite c'est drame psy ( au sens... psy) avec photo léchée , angles de cameras interessants etc

la partie insoutenable je n'y suis pas encore


----------



## ranxerox (7 Mars 2013)

oui, je ne juge pas lars von trier là-dessus
certains de ses films m'ont tellement emporté...
là les critiques que j'écoute,
m'en ont franchement découragé...

melancholia par ailleurs a reçu un super accueil,
l'année suivante ? et si mon souvenirs est bon, une prime ?

il divise quand même pas mal sur certains de ses films
et le propos des dits films mais je n'ai plus de souvenir en tête

alzheimmer...


----------



## pascalformac (7 Mars 2013)

> il divise quand même pas mal sur certains de ses films


ca pour moi c'est un bon signe
( comparé aux  films  au "consensuel mou" avec rien qui interpelle dedans, la calamité de beaucoup des  films actuels, pour  plein de raisons)


----------



## ranxerox (7 Mars 2013)

oui moi ça dépend... et les films en question je ne le ai pas vu...
celui qu'il a fait aprés dogville... une vision de l'histoire de l'amérique douteuse...
si mon souvenir est bon ,-)

créer la polémique par principe ça m'agace aussi

et, en ce qui concerne antichrist
c'est surtout l'à-priori que ça m'a fait...
genre je vais vous en foutre plein la gueulle...

--

si vous êtes patient : demain matin ?


----------



## pascalformac (7 Mars 2013)

> si vous êtes patient : demain matin ?


 ca fait titre de film docu sur salle d'urgence d'hopital


----------



## ranxerox (8 Mars 2013)

tadaa !

un faits divers célèbre,
dont ce film est vraiment une libre adaptation
par un cinéaste devenu célèbre
(palme d'or lors d'un de ses films suivant)

un livre sur ce même fait divers
par un écrivain célèbre lui aussi...

et un second film adapté et portant le même nom que le livre
l'année suivante...












je vais éviter de vous montrer l'acteur principal tout de suite...
acteur relativement connu et facilement identifiable pour un cinéphile...
sinon, un acteur pas assez connu à mon goût

;-)


----------



## Berthold (8 Mars 2013)

Nous sommes dans le monde des affaires, de la finance ?


----------



## ranxerox (8 Mars 2013)

pas le monde de la finance

la première image se situe à l'OMS...
la deuxième se situe dans le hall d'un hôtel non loin...

d'autres captures plus tard ;-)


----------



## pascalformac (8 Mars 2013)

et disons qu'il passe du temps dans sa voiture
au lieu de bosser


filmS ( car y en a eu 2 sur le sujet)  et livre sont très bons


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Mars 2013)

des indices comme ça, ça me fait penser au mec qui a tué toute sa famille parce qu'il leur faisait croire qu'il était médecin à l'OMS en Swiss. Il s'appelle pas Roman par hasard ?


----------



## ranxerox (8 Mars 2013)

merci pascal de répéter c'que j'dis ;-D

oui toum'aï c'est ça et il s'appelle roman ;-)

et donc ?


----------



## pascalformac (8 Mars 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> merci pascal de répéter c'que j'dis ;-D


Ah j'ai pas vu de voiture mentionnée par toi

je retourne à la  cafete de station service


ps ce film là colle plus au fait divers que les 2 oeuvres ( livre et film)  du " fils de" ...


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Mars 2013)

Wiki :



> 2001 *L'Emploi du temps* de Laurent Cantet est une adaptation très libre du même fait divers, mais ne reprend que le thème de l'imposture, sans la dimension criminelle de l'affaire.
> 2002 *L'Adversaire* de Nicole Garcia est une adaptation assez fidèle du livre d'Emmanuel Carrère avec Daniel Auteuil dans le rôle principal.



Un des deux ? Je penche pour le second...


----------



## pascalformac (8 Mars 2013)

c'est le premier ( cantet) et c'est sans doute Recoing qu'on voit de dos


----------



## ranxerox (8 Mars 2013)

nop toum'aïe, c'est pascal qui a raison :
l'emploi du temps, laurent cantet
avec aurelien recoing

qui est une interprétation libre de l'affaire roman

@pascal : au contraire du dit fait divers la fin
de l'emploi du temps est positive
au contraire de l'adversaire,
livre d'emmanuel carrère
et film de nicole garcia
dont la fin tragique est fidèle au fait divers

;-)


----------



## pascalformac (8 Mars 2013)

je pensais plus au traitement
de mes souvenirs ( lointains) le cantet explorait plus ll'aspect  " sans emploi" alors que le garcia est plus sur la descente en vrille jusqu'à la destructuration qui mène au drame


----------



## ranxerox (8 Mars 2013)

oui c'est vrai... la solitude, le malaise du gars etc ...
sont mieux rendus...

mais il faut dire aussi que je n'aime pas bcp
le cinéma de nicole garcia... 
peut-être trop appliqué...
et daniel auteuil est moins fort qu'aurélien recoing ...
c'est vrai...


bon c'est à toi ;-) ou à toum'aï ;-)


----------



## pascalformac (8 Mars 2013)

pas à moi
je n'ai donné aucune réponse, juste des indices
et confirmé la rep de Toum'aï ( qui avait bon en donnant ...les 2 choix)


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Mars 2013)

Merci 

J'en ai bien un à proposer mais le dvd arrive tout chaud de la médiathèque et je ne l'ai pas encore visionné. 

Donc nous allons le découvrir ensemble... A plus tard


----------



## pascalformac (8 Mars 2013)

> dvd arrive tout chaud


 c'est Hot shots 2 ou certains l'aiment chaud

trop facile


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Mars 2013)

Bon, voilà un film assez méconnu et surtout pas reconnu...


----------



## bompi (11 Mars 2013)

Bizarrement, ça me fait penser aux Portes du Paradis, de Michael Cimino.

J'ai vu le film il y a des années (sans être particulièrement convaincu). Récemment, suite à sa ressortie en salles, j'ai revu quelques images exactement avec les mêmes teintes.


----------



## pascalformac (11 Mars 2013)

ouep ca ressemble beaucoup à la scene de bal du Cimino


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Mars 2013)

Bompi qui a une mémoire d'éléphant a tout bon, j'ai trouvé le DVD parazard à la médiathèque suite aux infos de dépoussièrrage du film qui courent actuellement.

Film à voir pour ses acteurs son thème et le côté fresque, bien qu'un peu lent par moments...

Dans ma deuxième capture je me demande si Michael Cimino ne fait pas référence à une des scène finale de la bataille...

Donc à toi Bompi... 

PS : elle avait de jolis seins Isabelle Hupert... (ça c'est pour que vous cherchiez à le voir ce film oublié)


----------



## pascalformac (11 Mars 2013)

film pas du tout "oublié" , il est même assez culte
Echec commercial à sa sortie mais pas plus tard 
(le studio qui avait produit fut ruiné, et Cimino empêché de faire des films pendant un long moment )


----------



## bompi (11 Mars 2013)

Je le trouve un brin surestimé, Cimino. Ruiner un studio est un haut fait d'arme mais ça ne suffit pas pour faire de bons films. J'ai revu il y a quelques années l'Année du dragon et j'ai trouvé ça clichetonneux et ringard.

Pour revenir au film, je n'ai pas une mémoire d'éléphant mais ai simplement vu une scène qui doit être avant ou après ces deux images : les couleurs, les costumes, ça a fait _tilt_. 

Cela étant, je n'ai vraiment rien à vous proposer avant ce soir au mieux. Donc d'ici là, prend la main qui veut !


----------



## pascalformac (11 Mars 2013)

Allez hop
ca c'est du vrai cultissime incontesté


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Mars 2013)

Christine ?


----------



## pascalformac (11 Mars 2013)

nope
(christine est en couleurs)


----------



## bompi (11 Mars 2013)

Italien ? Passé sur ARTE récemment ?


----------



## pascalformac (11 Mars 2013)

film amerloque cultissime
(coome tous les films du gars d'ailleurs y compris les inachevés)


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Mars 2013)

Américan Graffiti peut-être


----------



## pascalformac (11 Mars 2013)

non plus
( AG est en couleurs)
là il s'agit d'un film NB fin 50's
le réalisateur a fait de tout , films , theatre, radio,  acteur , realisateur , et tourné partout , des Usa jusqu'à Paris


----------



## Pamoi (11 Mars 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> non plus
> ( AG est en couleurs)


d'autant que Lucas n'a pas de film inachevé, à ma connaissance



pascalformac a dit:


> là il s'agit d'un film NB fin 50's
> le réalisateur a fait de tout , films , theatre, radio,  acteur , realisateur , et tourné partout , des Usa jusqu'à Paris


Un film de Welles ?


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Mars 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> non plus
> *( AG est en couleurs)*
> là il s'agit d'un film NB fin 50's
> le réalisateur a fait de tout , films , theatre, radio,  acteur , realisateur , et tourné partout , des Usa jusqu'à Paris


Sauf la course de voitures à la fin qui était en N&B il me semble 

Sinon je pense à Sin City mais faut que je le revisualise pour voir


----------



## twisel (11 Mars 2013)

la fureur de vivre?

(un james dean?)


----------



## Romuald (11 Mars 2013)

Et si vous faisiez attention à l'énorme indice laissé par P4M ?


----------



## pascalformac (11 Mars 2013)

je peux vous dire que y en a un qui a déjà trouvé
et via une seule photo
mais il peut pas prendre la suite...

(dis tu veux pas donner la rep  et passer la main?)


----------



## bompi (11 Mars 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> non plus
> ( AG est en couleurs)
> là il s'agit d'un film NB fin 50's
> le réalisateur a fait de tout , films , theatre, radio,  acteur , realisateur , et tourné partout , des Usa jusqu'à Paris


Hmm... Ed Wood n'a pas tourné à Paris. Ce n'est donc pas lui.


----------



## pascalformac (11 Mars 2013)

Quand je pense que y en a qui sont en vacances...

bon 
2 e indice et apprès je file

une sex symbol du cinema qui s'amuse à changer de registre*
( * note , dans la vraie vie cette méga star était aussi une pro du_ boeuf bourguignon_ , et je pense que le réal le savait , d'ou le clin d'oeil  casserolle)


----------



## Pamoi (11 Mars 2013)

bah voilà, Dietrich dans Touch Of Evil


----------



## pascalformac (11 Mars 2013)

et oui
C'est ca
et c'est l'épaule d'Orson Welles en gros flic adipeux

note Dietrich a appris la cuisine francaise pour mitonner les plats pour son amoureux , un 
 petit acteur francais appellé Jean Gabin 
( pas connu,  il a jamais fait carrière )

Par ailleurs on oublie quu'elle fut décorée deux fois pour son activité anti nazi ( Medal of Freedom et commandeur de la Legion d'honneur)

@pamoi
t'as foutu une image qui cadre pas?
j'arrive même pas à la cliquer elle doit etre enorme
vaut mieux retailler avant de poster une image
(ou faire retailler par hébergeur d'image)


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Mars 2013)

Tu oublies de dire que Jean Gabin n'a jamais voulu avoir de relation avec elle, elle devait lui faire peur...

Il ne lisait même pas les lettres qu'elle lui faisait parvenir.


----------



## pascalformac (11 Mars 2013)

tu plaisantes?
ils etaient amants des années. Ca a commencé à Hollywood en 39   C'était   très très  "chaud". 8 ans avec des hauts et des bas.
Il a  même été viré de  projet de film RKO  parce qu'il exigeait  qu'ils jouent ensemble.
 Par contre lui ne voulait pas la bague au doigt ( divorcé , ca ne le tentait plus à l'époque). Rupture  en 47 ( juste après le film qu'ils tournèrent ensemble  Martin Roumagnac ).

Dans plusieurs memoires  il est évoqué les diners chez les Gabin Dietrich  où l'on retrouvait les exilés ( comme Dalio ou Renoir)   et autres copains de divers pays  s'empiffrant de plats francais préparés par MD. C'était même un plan apprécié car la bouffe y etait réputée et bonne dans une ambiance relaxe.


----------



## Pamoi (11 Mars 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> non plus
> ( AG est en couleurs)
> là il s'agit d'un film NB fin 50's
> le réalisateur a fait de tout , films , theatre, radio,  acteur , realisateur , et tourné partout , des Usa jusqu'à Paris



à partir de là, ça devient facile 



Romuald a dit:


> Et si vous faisiez attention à l'énorme indice laissé par P4M ?



à part le post là au-dessus ?  

Bon, si quelqu'un a une proposition, à lui la main


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Mars 2013)

Pamoi a dit:


> Bon, si quelqu'un a une proposition, à lui la main


A priori c'est toi qui a donné la bonne réponse au post N° 6927 alors "Cochonne qui s'en dédit"&#8230; 

Va falloir assumer man&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## Pamoi (11 Mars 2013)

ok, ok ........... à  demain


----------



## Pamoi (12 Mars 2013)




----------



## bompi (12 Mars 2013)

Ça me fait penser à *Fargo* des Coen Bros.


----------



## Pamoi (12 Mars 2013)

Le géant à l'entrée de Brainerd.

Et hop ! 

La main passe, vite fait bien fait


----------



## Pamoi (15 Mars 2013)

Allez, entre-deux, pour passer le temps:


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Mars 2013)

Pamoi a dit:


> Allez, entre-deux, pour passer le temps:


Ça c'est "Ça" (Stephen King) ou une parodie à la Scarie Movie


----------



## Pamoi (15 Mars 2013)

nan nan ..........


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Mars 2013)

Pamoi a dit:


> nan nan ..........


Je pense à deux choses soit "The Game" soit "La petite boutique des Horreurs" mais sans convictions


----------



## Pamoi (16 Mars 2013)

Non, plus ancien.
Un (très) grand metteur en scène, 2 (très) grands acteurs, pour un huis-clos.


----------



## Romuald (16 Mars 2013)

Je savais que je l'avais vu !. Mais si je donne la réponse il vous faudra attendre dimanche soir pour que je relance, je n'ai rien sous la main pour le moment.


----------



## Pamoi (16 Mars 2013)

Tu peux répondre sans risques, c'était juste en attendant Bompi


----------



## Romuald (16 Mars 2013)

Ah bon .

Le Limier, de Mankiewicz, avec Michael Caine et Laurence Olivier. Une superbe perle toute britannique.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Mars 2013)

bon sang , mais c'est bien sur !
excellent film

en passant SIR Michael a 80 berges cette semaine


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Mars 2013)

Oh dites 11 jours sans nouvelle proposition :mouais:

Ils sont où les cinéphiles 

Je relance alors :


----------



## Berthold (27 Mars 2013)

Excellente initiative !

Bon euh c'est quoi ça ? :rateau: Un fondu enchaîné ou une image au travers d'une vitre ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h10 ----------

On voit un pont en surimpression, c'est important ?


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Mars 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> Excellente initiative !
> 
> Bon euh&#8230; c'est quoi ça ? :rateau: Un fondu enchaîné ou une image au travers d'une vitre ?
> 
> ...


C'est le fondu&#8230;

Film de 1968 une bonne année&#8230;


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Mars 2013)

Un film sorti l'année de ma naissance... :bebe: Donc, encore assez récent...  
Je vais peut-être dire une bêtise... :rateau: Un film de la Hammer?...


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Mars 2013)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Un film sorti l'année de ma naissance... :bebe: Donc, encore assez récent...
> Je vais peut-être dire une bêtise... :rateau: Un film de la Hammer?...


Nan nan c'est bien de chez nous c'est "Gaumont" plein de noms célèbres au générique&#8230;


----------



## Romuald (27 Mars 2013)

Ca respire le bon vieux polar 'jambon-beurre' avec Gabin et/ou Delon, Venantino Venantini ou André Pousse dans un second rôle, le tout filmé par Verneuil ou Enrico.

Je sais, je ratisse large


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Mars 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Ca respire le bon vieux polar 'jambon-beurre' avec Gabin et/ou Delon, Venantino Venantini ou André Pousse dans un second rôle, le tout filmé par Verneuil ou Enrico.
> 
> Je sais, je ratisse large


C'est certain qu'en ratissant large tu as plus de chances&#8230; 

Bon allez je vais être bon prince c'est pas Verneuil&#8230;


----------



## Berthold (27 Mars 2013)

Romuald : +1
Je connais ce film. C'est pas Robert Dalban, là, de dos, sur les marches ?





En tout cas c'est sa dégaine. Polar français des années 60/70, deux chances sur trois qu'il soit crédité au générique&#8230; 

Allez, je tente "Le cerveau" de G. Oury.
[EDITH] N'importe quoi. À peine posté que je me rends compte de ma grossière erreur. Le cerveau, c'est avec Bourvil, c'est du bien lourd rigolo, pas du tout ce que je cherche. Je vais réviser et je reviens.[/EDITH]


----------



## Romuald (27 Mars 2013)

Finalement j'avais raison sur au moins deux points... 



Ben oui j'ai trouvé, et curieusement grâce à la tête du parfait inconnu qu'est le motard (et qu'a supprimé DJ). Mais je vais faire comme tout le monde ici, ça semble une règle non écrite: ne pas donner la réponse.


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Mars 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Finalement j'avais raison sur au moins deux points...
> Ben oui j'ai trouvé, et curieusement grâce à la tête du parfait inconnu qu'est le motard. Mais je vais faire comme tout le monde ici, ça semble une règle non écrite: ne pas donner la réponse.


Quelle tête de motard&#8230; 



Berthold a dit:


> Romuald : +1
> Je connais ce film. C'est pas Robert Dalban, là, de dos, sur les marches ?
> 
> 
> ...


Par contre tu as vu juste pour Robert Dalban&#8230;


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Mars 2013)

Effectivement, ce n'est pas un film de la Hammer... :rateau:


Le *Pacha, de Georges Lautner*?


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Mars 2013)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Effectivement, ce n'est pas un film de la Hammer... :rateau:
> 
> 
> Le *Pacha, de Georges Lautner*?


Et c'est bien Le Pacha  

A toi donc


----------



## pascalformac (28 Mars 2013)

Aaaah Dalban !
la bande Lautner Audiard
( ses  " Yaissse  Soeur " dans les" tontons", c'est grand !)


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Mars 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> Aaaah Dalban !
> la bande Lautner Audiard
> ( ses  " Yaissse  Soeur " dans les" tontons", c'est grand !)



Certes... 




Dos Jones a dit:


> Et c'est bien Le Pacha
> 
> A toi donc



Merci. 




Autre ambiance : 









Je risque de ne pas être trop disponible aujourd'hui... :rateau:
N'hésitez pas à poster, par contre... 
Je repasse quand je peux. ​ ​


----------



## pascalformac (28 Mars 2013)

oh ca ca sent l'histoire de gang
pt'te  mexicain ou brésilien vu le decor et les _tatovages de mossieur_
(  qui ne feraient pas exactement passer les longues soirées d'hiver de madame)


----------



## Berthold (28 Mars 2013)

Chuis bigleux ou on voit pas la même chose ? Tu as vu des tatouages *où ça* ?  :afraid: :hosto:


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Mars 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> oh ca ca sent l'histoire de gang
> pt'te  mexicain ou brésilien vu le decor et les _tatovages de mossieur_
> (  qui ne feraient pas exactement passer les longues soirées d'hiver de madame)





Berthold a dit:


> Chuis bigleux ou on voit pas la même chose ? Tu as vu des tatouages *où ça* ?  :afraid: :hosto:



pascal "oeil de lynx" formac a vu juste, c'est le cas de le dire... 
Ou alors sa sagacité a détecté la probable présence de tatouages, je ne sais pas... 
Effectivement, l'intrigue se déroule sur fond de gangs, entre autres latino-américains. 











Il y a donc bien des personnages tatoués dans ce film, je le confirme...  
Film connu, acteurs connus, réalisateur (assez) connu. 

Film que j'aime bien, et réalisateur que j'aime bien aussi.  Et dont je vous avais déjà proposé au moins un film à l'occasion d'une précédente session.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Mars 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> Chuis bigleux ou on voit pas la même chose ? Tu as vu des tatouages *où ça* ?  :afraid: :hosto:


  on demande un oeilliste , y a t il un oeiliste ( voire opticien ou ophtalmo)  dans la salle? Berthold a des  besoins

ps les deux gars sur la partie terrasse sont tatoués
c'est à peine discernable mais c'est là

--
si c'est acteurs connus film connu c'est sans doute prod US, à L.A.  plutot que brésil
(ou c'est mexicain , mais là en géneral les acteurs sont moins connus)

edit 
oeilliste , cherchez pas , j'invente des mots


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Mars 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> on demande un oeilliste , y a t il un oeiliste ( voire opticien ou ophtalmo)  dans la salle? Berthold a des  besoins
> 
> ps les deux gars sur la partie terrasse sont tatoués
> c'est à peine discernable mais c'est là
> ...



C'est américain, en effet. 










​


----------



## pascalformac (28 Mars 2013)

Ah ben là , trop facile

effectivemenbt , très connu et plein de stars

je suis pas là ce soir
je laisse les autres jouer 
_you played it for her , play it for me Sam _ comme dirait Boggie
 bon je file j'ai un RV à la villa _Sam suffit_


----------



## bompi (28 Mars 2013)

Le moustachu, ce ne serait pas le gars qui joue un flic dans _Fracture_ et un type du FBI dans _Die Hard 4_ [Cliff Curtis] ?


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Mars 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ah ben là , trop facile
> 
> effectivemenbt , très connu et plein de stars
> 
> ...



Oui, j'ai réalisé après-coup que je donnais peut-être un trop gros indice... 




bompi a dit:


> Le moustachu, ce ne serait pas le gars qui joue un flic dans _Fracture_ et un type du FBI dans _Die Hard 4_ [Cliff Curtis] ?



Si, c'est bien lui ! 










​


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mars 2013)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Oui, j'ai réalisé après-coup que je donnais peut-être un trop gros indice...


en même temps c'est un jeu , faut pas être _chienn_
(woof woof)


----------



## ranxerox (29 Mars 2013)

dommage que ceux qui savent ne s'y collent pas ;/

les films de gang ça connote bien les années 90-2000
snoop dog (dans le fauteuil, j'ai bon?) aussi

ce qui me ramène grâce à google à
training day
(il me semble que l'on aperçoit l'une de tes captures en tout début de la BA...)
effectivement, casting prestigieux
dont cliff curtis, noté plus haut

en revanche le metteur en scène m'est totalement inconnu

en règle général j'avais plutôt tendance à éviter les films de gangs
trés en vogue à l'époque...
bref pas un grande culture dans ce domaine...

si ce n'est la BO époustouflante de judgement night

ça pourrait être ça non ?


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Mars 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> dommage que ceux qui savent ne s'y collent pas ;/
> 
> les films de gang ça connote bien les années 90-2000
> snoop dog (dans le fauteuil, j'ai bon?) aussi
> ...



C'est bien l'excellent *Training Day (2001)*, du très estimable *Antoine Fuqua*, dont je vous avais déjà proposé au moins un autre film.  
*Denzel Washington* a obtenu un oscar pour son rôle dans ce film. 
*Ethan Hawke* est excellent aussi, comme tous les autres d'ailleurs. 

Sinon, j'hésiterais pour ma part à situer ce film dans la catégorie "film de gangs"... 
Certes, le film baigne dans une ambiance "gangs", mais l'intrigue repose avant tout sur le partenariat entre deux policiers. L'un est encore assez jeune et idéaliste. L'autre est plus âgé et chevronné. Et le premier découvre que le second s'avère en fait complètement pourri... Celui qui devait être son instructeur est en effet archi-corrompu et même assassin à ses heures... Le partenariat tourne au face à face, et c'est là que se situe l'essentiel de l'histoire. 

Bref, je te le recommande vivement ! 










Sinon, tu dis que ceux qui savent ne s'y collent pas... 
Mais toi, tu sais, et crois-moi, tu vas t'y coller !... 



Bien joué, à toi la main ! :king:


----------



## ranxerox (29 Mars 2013)

c'est juste vexant quand on trouve avec google
alors que d'autres connaissent et ont déjà trouvé ;-)

je m'y colle donc, ça m'amuse moi de poster et faire deviner :

là ça devrait être trés trés facile :
un film trés connu, cinéaste trés connu,
acteur et actrice trés connu...
enfin pour ceux qui suivent un peu l'actualité cinéma

je poste quand même ce film car je l'adore
un vrai coup de cur et, sans doute un des plus beaux films
que j'ai vu c'est 20 dernières années

une élégance inouïe ;-)

la difficulté va être pour moi... faire durer...






;-)


----------



## bompi (29 Mars 2013)

Premier réflexe : chinois, récent, se passant à une époque révolue (les années 50 ? on dirait un peu les couleurs et les robes de _In the mood for love_)

Après un bref temps de réflexion, on dirait qu'une femme un obi. Du coup, ça collerait davantage avec le Japon.

Je suis indécis


----------



## ranxerox (29 Mars 2013)

moi aussi : en même temps tu ne sembles pas vraiment sûr
en même le film évoqué est la bonne réponse  ;-)
trop fort ;-)

ni le japon, ni vraiment la chine, hong kong...
(qu'est-ce qu'un obi. ?)
et la manière assez personnel de le filmer de wong-kar kwai
















un film qui m'a boulversé par sa subtilité ;-)


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mars 2013)

grand film
Subtil , élégant ( presque trop parfois, mais c'est le style du réalisateur)
B.O interessante aussi.


----------



## ranxerox (29 Mars 2013)

oui le style devient franchement encombrant dans son film suivant, 2046...
au point de noyer son film
au contraire de celui-ci que je trouve équilibré ;-)


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Mars 2013)

Sauf erreur, je crois que c'était déjà bompi qui avait identifié ce film lorsque je vous l'avais proposé il y a quelques années. :king:
Excellent film, avec un gros travail sur l'image qui doit beaucoup au réalisateur, certes, mais qui doit aussi beaucoup au chef opérateur et directeur de la photo, Christopher Doyle. 
Sur je ne sais plus quelle chaîne de télé -sans doute arte-, j'avais vu il y a quelques années un très intéressant documentaire qui lui était consacré : *In the Mood for Doyle*.


----------



## bompi (29 Mars 2013)

J'ai été un fan de Wong Kar Wai jusqu'à ce magnifique film (après, j'ai un peu laissé tomber).
Il faut dire aussi que je suis _très_ fan de Tony Leung et encore davantage de Maggie Cheung. 

L'esthétique de la première photo m'a immédiatement remis le film à l'esprit, idem le groupe de femme. Et Maggie Cheung de dos : je ne l'ai pas reconnue mais sa très belle robe m'a aussi mis la puce à l'oreille.

Reste que l'une des femmes assises, de dos, a une grosse ceinture à la japonaise : le _obi_ est la grande ceinture que l'on met sur son kimono.


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Mars 2013)

bompi a dit:


> J'ai été un fan de Wong Kar Wai jusqu'à ce magnifique film (après, j'ai un peu laissé tomber).
> Il faut dire aussi que je suis _très_ fan de Tony Leung et encore davantage de Maggie Cheung.
> 
> L'esthétique de la première photo m'a immédiatement remis le film à l'esprit, idem le groupe de femme. Et Maggie Cheung de dos : je ne l'ai pas reconnue mais sa très belle robe m'a aussi mis la puce à l'oreille.
> ...



Je vais passer pour un demeuré inculte, mais avant de lire le post que je cite, je ne connaissais qu'un seul *Obi*... :rose:


----------



## bompi (29 Mars 2013)

J'y pense : le dénommé Antoine Fuqua sort un nouveau film, avec Aaron Eckhart, Morgan Freeman etc. Une histoire de Maison Blanche attaquée par des terroristes. Pour changer.


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Mars 2013)

bompi a dit:


> J'y pense : le dénommé Antoine Fuqua sort un nouveau film, avec Aaron Eckhart, Morgan Freeman etc. Une histoire de Maison Blanche attaquée par des terroristes. Pour changer.



Je sais, et j'ai hâte de le voir !... :love:
C'est plus fort que moi... Je suis -entre autres choses- clairement client de ce genre de films... :rose:


----------



## flotow (29 Mars 2013)

bompi a dit:


> J'ai été un fan de Wong Kar Wai jusqu'à ce magnifique film (après, j'ai un peu laissé tomber).
> Il faut dire aussi que je suis _très_ fan de Tony Leung et encore davantage de Maggie Cheung.
> 
> L'esthétique de la première photo m'a immédiatement remis le film à l'esprit, idem le groupe de femme. Et Maggie Cheung de dos : je ne l'ai pas reconnue mais sa très belle robe m'a aussi mis la puce à l'oreille.
> ...



Ben moi je n'ai vu que Blueberry Nights et j'ai beaucoup aimé :rose:


----------



## ranxerox (29 Mars 2013)

vu aussi chunking express, happy together, blueberry nights aussi...
le seul qui m'ait vraiment lassé c'est 2046...


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mars 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Reste que l'une des femmes assises, de dos, a une grosse ceinture à la japonaise : le _obi_ est la grande ceinture que l'on met sur son kimono.


nonon,
regarde bien , c'est ni un obi ni une femme 
c'est le dossier d'une chaise  au design occidental 50's
( sur laquelle est assis Tony Leung  qui  de mémoire joue au majjong )

on voit la structure en bois  et  la base pour l'assise , même materiel et même tissu


----------



## ranxerox (30 Mars 2013)

quel observateur ce pascal ;-)


----------



## Berthold (30 Mars 2013)

J'ai du mal à vous suivre -surtout a posteriori . Quelqu'un a donné le titre ?


----------



## bompi (30 Mars 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> nonon,
> regarde bien , c'est ni un obi ni une femme
> c'est le dossier d'une chaise  au design occidental 50's
> ( sur laquelle est assis Tony Leung  qui  de mémoire joue au majjong )
> ...




Voilà ce que c'est de ne pas mettre mes lunettes...


----------



## ranxerox (30 Mars 2013)

@berthold : oui bompi l'a évoqué dans sa première réponse,
il s'agit de in the mood for love de wong kar kwai ;-)

@bompi : à priori c'est à toi ;-)


----------



## bompi (30 Mars 2013)

Ah oui, tiens. Bon. Je vais chercher quelque chose.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h13 ----------

C'est parti.

















Une héroïne et un héros. Mais pas les principaux.


----------



## ranxerox (30 Mars 2013)

le petit chien est un des personnages principaux ?
film européen ? américain ? italien ?


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Mars 2013)

Années 70/80 ?


----------



## bompi (30 Mars 2013)

Européen. Fin des années 60.

Le héros principal et un héros second.






Celui qui courait précédemment, se livre à son activité obsessionnelle favorite :





Celle qui lui courait après. En gros plan. Même que du coup ça devient rudement facile, non ?


----------



## ranxerox (30 Mars 2013)

facile, non, pas pour moi ;-)

nouvelle vague ? godard ? truffaut ?


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Mars 2013)

Pas de terroristes attaquant la Maison Blanche, dans ce film, apparemment... 

Peut-être Sami Frey et Marie-France Pisier dans *''l'Écume des Jours''*, de Charles Belmont?...

Si ''oui'', un remake avec Audrey Tautou est prévu. 
Si ''non'', tant pis pour moi... :rateau:


----------



## ranxerox (30 Mars 2013)

judicieux ;-) à vrai dire je ne savais pas qu'il y avait un film,
ayant lu plusieurs fois le roman ;-)

avec toute l'aspect fantastique du roman,
je ne le voyais pas réalisable en film...


----------



## Berthold (30 Mars 2013)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Peut-être Sami Frey et Marie-France Pisier dans *''l'Écume des Jours''*, de Charles Belmont?...



Je dirais pareil, effectivement.


Comme ça si tu te plantes on sera deux.


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Mars 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> judicieux ;-) à vrai dire je ne savais pas qu'il y avait un film,
> ayant lu plusieurs fois le roman ;-)
> 
> avec toute l'aspect fantastique du roman,
> je ne le voyais pas réalisable en film...



Moi, par contre, je n'ai jamais lu le roman. :rateau:





Berthold a dit:


> Je dirais pareil, effectivement.
> 
> 
> Comme ça si tu te plantes on sera deux.



Merci pour ta solidarité !


----------



## pascalformac (30 Mars 2013)

et d'après les photos  y a aussi sur l'un des vélos  Jacques Perrin (pull rouge)
( periode jeune premier)

l'autre   à casquette j'hésite ... Bernard Verley?
non sans doute pas
Fresson?
là c'est plus plausible
mais photo trop petite
-
en tous cas ,  j'ai pas vu


----------



## bompi (31 Mars 2013)

C'est bien ça. 

On ne peut pas ne pas montrer le pianocktail.






Ni oublier le nénuphar.






Voili.






Au salon du livre on pouvait voir le joli pianocktail de Gondry.

Quant au roman, il n'est jamais trop tard pour l'apprécier


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Mars 2013)

Merci. 


Malheureusement, j'ai un contretemps et je serai très peu disponible durant les prochaines 24 heures. 
Si quelqu'un a envie de proposer quelque chose, je l'y encourage vivement ! 

Au pire, je veux bien faire ce que je pourrai, mais il n'est pas certain que je puisse poster des images avant ce soir (dimanche), voire avant demain.


----------



## Berthold (31 Mars 2013)

Alors je prends la main avec ce film :












Film très connu d'un réalisateur très connu. Et apprécié. En tout cas nous sommes plusieurs ici à apprécier son travail.

Non ce n'est pas _Avatar_.

[EDITH]Je voulais dire, _Film très connu d'un réalisateur très connu, avec des acteurs extrêmement connus. _[/EDITH]


----------



## pascalformac (31 Mars 2013)

Avatar?

(je sors)


----------



## Berthold (31 Mars 2013)

Non non, bien tenté&#8230;

Dans ce film, l'un des héros passe beaucoup de temps au téléphone. À cause de son métier.







L'autre héros est plutôt dans une situation inconfortable (c'est le moins qu'on puisse dire).






Mais finalement les deux se trouvent dans des situations guère enviables, à des degrés différents selon les points de vue.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h49 ----------

Un autre indice : film tellement connu qu'il m'est difficile de trouver des captures non identifiables dans Google images !


----------



## ranxerox (31 Mars 2013)

la dernière image me fait penser à des plans de millénium...
mais bon, pas d'acteurs connus etc ...


----------



## Berthold (31 Mars 2013)

Sur l'état d'esprit général, Millenium n'est pas si loin, en plus violent.

Ce film est inspiré d'une histoire vraie, avec des passages romancés.


----------



## ranxerox (31 Mars 2013)

le personnage de dos dans la première image et la dernière c'est al pacino ?

si c'est la cas... j'opte pour michael mann ?,
cité plusieurs fois dans ce thread
et apprécié de tous et ça me mène à

révélations de michael mann ?

le journaliste au téléphone  ?... 

en revanche film qui m'est totalement inconnu
et ce qui me fait hésiter ce le personnage islamique dans ta première image ?

mais est-ce effectivement al pacino ?


----------



## pascalformac (31 Mars 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> > Avatar?
> 
> 
> Non non, bien tenté


je plaisantais
Par ailleurs j'aime les films, pas les machins marketés calibrés pour etre une usine à fric sur un marché ciblé
( et avatar c'est un  des machins)

--
ceci dit pour l'instant tout ca me fait penser à un tuto iphoto instagram:

comment ajouter un filtre  bleu pour faire "  intello chic" voire masquer le néant qualitatif de l'oeuvre


----------



## ranxerox (31 Mars 2013)

il me semble en effet qu'il y ait 1 ou 2 plan de la BA qui renvoit à tes captures...

2 monstres de cinéma, réalisateur hyper connu et fortiori sur ce thread...
une affaire ayant avoir avec le lobby de la cigarette...
ce qui pourrait évoquer millenium ...
pas mal d'indices concordent...


----------



## Berthold (31 Mars 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> révélations de michael mann ?


the insider en v.o., oui, tout à fait. Un très bon film, dont la durée m'a d'abord fait peur (2h30 !) mais qui m'a tenu en haleine d'un bout à l'autre. Il ne s'agit pas à proprement parler d'un thriller haletant, MMann prend le temps de faire monter la mayonnaise, mais vraiment c'est un régal.

Je le conseille hardemment à ceux qui ne l'auraient pas encore vu.

 ranxerox

À toi la main.


----------



## ranxerox (1 Avril 2013)

;-) pour le coup je suis assez content d'avoir trouvé
en reconnaissant al pacino de dos ! ;-)

--

hop !

un premier long métrage
(car en réalité ce réalisateur
a déjà réalisé un moyen)

un film des années 90 trés rock'n'roll qui, encore une fois, a fait beaucoup de polémique !

un cinéaste qui revendique les sensations fortes au cinéma
le film qu'il a fait ensuite à été encore plus choquant, voir insoutenable...

dans ce premier, j'ai flashé, par le procédé de cinéma
et un humour sous-jacent...
cela dit un film assez oppressant à la première vision...
et trés immoral...

mais au contraire de son second long-métrage,
il suggère plus qu'il ne montre... il met la pression ...
je n'aime pas du tout le film qu'il a fait ensuite
au contraire de celui-ci assez original en son genre...

un acteur moyennement connu
(surtout des petits rôles)
qui joues ici un anti-héros magnifique
















;-)


----------



## flotow (1 Avril 2013)

C'est pas le truc de Jeunet ? :afraid:


----------



## pascalformac (1 Avril 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> C'est pas le truc de Jeunet ? :afraid:


répondre à ca est... délicat
car si c'est bien ce qu'on pense,  ce film étant une coréalisation , y en a un qui resterait sur le...
carreau


c'est ma petite..o...pinion

et je la partage

Quelqu'un veut du saucisson?
il en reste


----------



## flotow (1 Avril 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> répondre à ca est... délicat
> car si c'est bien ce qu'on pense,  ce film étant une coréalisation , y en a un qui resterait sur le...
> carreau
> 
> ...


je viens de regarder pour le double réalisateur et ça colle avec ce que je pense 

un comble pour un film que je n'ai jamais regardé :rateau:

bon, je me lance, La cité des enfants perdus&#8230; ?
Je dis ça parce que j'ai trouvé quelque chose à proposer après au cas ou


----------



## ranxerox (1 Avril 2013)

@tucpasquic : nop : ni jeunet ni carot ni la cité des enfants perdus...
beaucoup moins consensuel, beaucoup plus trash ;-)

@ pascal : jeunet a réalisé, me semble-t-il au moins un film solo,
un des aliens... le quatrième je crois

oui je rajoute : tucpasquic, il s'agit d'un premiers long métrage
la cités des enfants perdus, c'est déjà leur deuxième ou troisème si je me rappelle bien ;-)


----------



## flotow (1 Avril 2013)

un rapport avec les types du groland ? ça peut être trash, par contre pas vraiment oppressant&#8230;

C'est malsain ?


----------



## ranxerox (1 Avril 2013)

aucun rapport avec groland...

délibérement malsain ;-D

je rajoute des captures sous peu...


----------



## pascalformac (1 Avril 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> @ pascal : jeunet a réalisé, me semble-t-il au moins un film solo,
> un des aliens... le quatrième je crois bien
> -)


et le sirupeux Ameliie Poulain
(*edit* : et d'autres , j'ai pas controlé)

en fait à deux ils n'en ont fait que 2 ( delicatessen et les enfants perdus)
-
mais comme c'est pas eux , le film présenté...


----------



## ranxerox (1 Avril 2013)

ha ben amélie poulain je ne savais plus lequel des deux ;-D
oui il me semblait qu'ils en avaient au moins trois à leur actif...

sinon oui jeunet solo en fait d'autres tout aussi
bienveillant etc... qu'amélie poulain ;-)

--






le héros ici en situation d'attouchement incestueux avec sa fille






sa femme











;-D


----------



## pascalformac (1 Avril 2013)

p'tinn , je l'ai vu !

mais gros trou de memoire
va falloir rebooter 
 verifier le disque si y a pas un souci de noyau 
( dans mon cas c'est pas un noyau mais un pois chiche)
voir réinstaller


----------



## ranxerox (1 Avril 2013)

remember son film suivant
qui a fait au moins autant de sensation que antichrist
à cannes...

d'autres indices plus tard


----------



## flotow (1 Avril 2013)

_blahblahblah_
en fait, tout les fils ou il faut deviner (et surtout prendre la main juste après) c'est quand même le concours de _comment je vais faire comprendre que je sais sans dire que je sais_


----------



## Romuald (1 Avril 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> _blahblahblah_
> en fait, tout les fils ou il faut deviner (et surtout prendre la main juste après) c'est quand même le concours de _comment je vais faire comprendre que je sais sans dire que je sais_


Ca me rappelle quelque chose... 


Romuald a dit:


> Je propose une modification des règles : celle ou celui qui fait savoir ou comprendre publiquement qu'elle ou il a trouvé est déclaré-e vainqueur même si elle ou il n'a pas donné le titre.
> Donc à toi, truc en plastique


La main dans le pot de confiture !


----------



## flotow (1 Avril 2013)

Donc c'est à p4m c'est ça ?


----------



## bompi (1 Avril 2013)

À propos de Jeunet : il n'a réalisé que deux longs métrages avec Marc Caro (Delicatessen et La Cité...) et un certain nombre de courts (ex. J'aime/J'aime pas) et moyens (Le Bunker de la dernière rafale) métrages.

Tout le reste, c'est sans Caro.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Avril 2013)

bompi a dit:


> À propos de Jeunet : il n'a réalisé que deux longs métrages avec Marc Caro (Delicatessen et La Cité...) ....
> Tout le reste, c'est sans Caro.


ce que je disais  un peu plus tôt avant l'heure du dej
_Allo? Non mais  allo quoi !_


----------



## bompi (1 Avril 2013)

Tu m'accorderas que tu ne mentionnais pas les autres "métrages" dont le célèbre Bunker.


----------



## ranxerox (1 Avril 2013)

oups bompi a posté plus vite que moi...
je m'adresse à pascal bien sûr ;-)

--

oui c'est moi qui disait trois, c'qu'j'croyais ;-)
alzheimmer me guette...

tout ça ne nous dit pas si tu te rapelles du titre de ce film ou pas ?
et si - éventuellement - tu daignes jouer avec nous en donnant la réponse,
je sais c'est dégradant 

en attendant, pour ceux qui n'ont pas trouvé encore :

une voix off omniprésente... sorte de fil de pensées du personnage principal,
paranoïaque, macho, raciste, asocial, teigneux, salaud et cie... assez mal dans sa peau en définitive
c'est la particularité de ce film,
l'usage en continues de la voix off ce qui devient vite oppressant ;-)






















avec l'acteur principal ça va pê aider ;-)
qui joues - en général - des rôles de salaud, de flic ripoux, véreux
de nazi etc...


----------



## ranxerox (2 Avril 2013)

ben ça a pas l'air de vous motiver ce film 
pê que vous connaissez la réponse mais vous n'avez pas le temps de jouer ?
ou pas envie ?

voilà mes derniers indices, au cas où :
l'acteur principal, plus reconnaissable






ce film est de 1998 exactement

multi récompensé à travers divers festivals
(notament prix "trés spécial" à cannes:-D)

j'ai trouvé ce film réussi et efficace
car il est assez oppressant mais sans montrer aucune violence,
si ce n'est verbale...
et l'atmosphère tient plus des choix de cinéma...
montage, son, qualité d'image...
mais en réalité presque rien...
bref la magie du cinéma

au contraire du film choquant que ce même réalisateur sort en 2002
où il s'est senti obligé de tout montrer - trop -
pour que son film marche...
notament une scène de viol extrêment brutal de 20 mn
(qui a fait bcp de polémique)
bref, à mon sens, tout le contraire de son premier

dans ce deuxième film un couple d'acteur à la vie comme dans le film
extrêment connu ...

je peux difficilement en dire plus ;-)


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Avril 2013)

Tu en as déjà trop dis 

C'est "Seul contre tous"

Curieusement il est totalement inconnu au bataillon pour moi  J'ai trouvé via google en recoupant les indices donnés.

je suis pas sûr qu'il me plairait comme film


----------



## ranxerox (2 Avril 2013)

j'avais un peu l'impression qu'il fallait que je débloque le fil ;-)

bingo donc ;-) moi j'ai beaucoup aimé ce film :
c'est du bluff , du trucage... du pur cinéma

mais je comprends trés bien que l'on ne puisses pas aimer,
il divisait déjà pas mal à l'époque ;-)

au contraire d'irréversible
que je trouve trés trés limite...

à toi ;-)


----------



## Berthold (2 Avril 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> ben ça a pas l'air de vous motiver ce film
> pê que vous connaissez la réponse mais vous n'avez pas le temps de jouer ?
> ou pas envie ?



Si si, envie, mais film, acteurs et réalisateur totalement inconnus pis pas beaucoup de temps, alors voilà:rose: Heureusement Dos Jones est là !


----------



## ranxerox (2 Avril 2013)

oui oui mais je me doute bien que vous n'avez pas forcément autant de temps que moi devant votre mac ;-)
l'impression aussi que ça séchait et qu'il fallait que je débloque ;-)

l'acteur ne peut être connu que d'amateur de cinéma attentif aux acteurs de petits rôles ;-))


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Avril 2013)

Bon suivant alors 




Je n'en dirais pas plus pour le moment


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Avril 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Bon suivant alors
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Là, comme ça, ça me fait penser à *Mississippi Burning, *d'*Allan Parker*, que j'avais proposé il y a quelques temps...
Mais je dois me planter...


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Avril 2013)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Là, comme ça, ça me fait penser à Mississippi Burning, d'Allan Parker, que j'avais proposé il y a quelques temps...
> Mais je dois me planter...


Ben non pas du tout 

Par contre j'avais pas souvenir de l'avoir vu passer dans ce fil 

Excellent film que j'ai découvert récemment sur Arté.

A toi donc


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Avril 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> je plaisantais
> Par ailleurs j'aime les films, pas les machins marketés calibrés pour etre une usine à fric sur un marché ciblé
> ( et avatar c'est un  des machins)
> 
> ...



Néant qualitatif toi-même !... 

( En même temps, j'apprécie néanmoins que tu en parles comme d'une "oeuvre" et non comme d'un "machin", c'est déjà ça ! 

  ) 




Berthold a dit:


> the insider en v.o., oui, tout à fait. Un très bon film, dont la durée m'a d'abord fait peur (2h30 !) mais qui m'a tenu en haleine d'un bout à l'autre. Il ne s'agit pas à proprement parler d'un thriller haletant, MMann prend le temps de faire monter la mayonnaise, mais vraiment c'est un régal.
> 
> Je le conseille hardemment à ceux qui ne l'auraient pas encore vu.
> 
> ...



:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 

     


Il reste des gens qui savent apprécier les bonnes choses, ici ! 




Dos Jones a dit:


> Ben non pas du tout&#8230;
> 
> Par contre j'avais pas souvenir de l'avoir vu passer dans ce fil&#8230;
> 
> ...



Une petite session facile : 








Film ayant peut-être déjà été proposé ici... 
J'espère seulement ne pas l'avoir proposé moi-même... :rateau:
Là, j'ai un petit trou de mémoire... :rateau:




Je repasse dans l'après-midi !


----------



## Berthold (3 Avril 2013)

Hollywood années 50? Exotisme et érotisme soft Sinon je ne crois pas l'avoir vu :rateau:


----------



## ranxerox (3 Avril 2013)

dieu sait pourtant que j'ai aimé alan parker dans ma jeunesse et vu mississipi burning...
dieu sait que j'ai pensé au klu klux klan en voyant la photo de DJ hier soir...

alzheimmer...

;-)


je ne penses pas non plus que l'on puisses considérer michael mann
comme un faiseur de film commerciaux...
en tout cas pas à en entendre parler les critiques ;-)
car je le connais mal...

;-)

@human fly :

une version de king kong ? à vrai dire je ne sais pas si il y en a eu bcp ;-)
film colorisé, N&B à l'origine ?
un film de bollywood ?
une version de tarzan ?

;-)


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Avril 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> Hollywood années 50&#8230;? Exotisme et érotisme soft&#8230; Sinon je ne crois pas l'avoir vu :rateau:



Vraiment très soft, l'érotisme. 
Années 1950, oui. 
Mais pas Hollywood.




ranxerox a dit:


> dieu sait pourtant que j'ai aimé alan parker dans ma jeunesse et vu mississipi burning...
> dieu sait que j'ai pensé au klu klux klan en voyant la photo de DJ hier soir...
> 
> alzheimmer...
> ...



King Kong ne figure pas au générique, et Tarzan non plus ! 
Film en couleurs. 

Pas Bollywood, non. Mais il ne serait pas non plus complètement fou de faire le rapprochement... 












Film d'aventure. 
Sur imdb, classé "Adventure ; Drama ; Romance"

Acteurs pas très connus. 
Mais film très connu, et réalisateur hyper connu. 

Film en coproduction. Allemagne de l'Ouest, France, Italie. 

Réalisateur autrichien ayant surtout travaillé en Allemagne et aux USA. 
Né en Autriche, à Vienne.
Mort aux USA, à Los Angeles.


Pas certain que je puisse repasser avant cet après-midi. 
Mais vous devriez disposer d'assez d'indices pour trouver, là. ​ ​


----------



## Romuald (3 Avril 2013)

Fritz Lang ? Il a pondu deux ou trois films 'hindous' si mes souvenirs sont bons, mais il me semblait qu'ils étaient en N.B.


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Avril 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Fritz Lang ? Il a pondu deux ou trois films 'hindous' si mes souvenirs sont bons, mais il me semblait qu'ils étaient en N.B.



Oui, pour *Fritz Lang*. 

Le film que je vous propose est le premier d'un célèbre diptyque, mais ces deux films sont en couleurs. Réalisés en Technicolor. 
Mais pour je ne sais quelle raison, aujourd'hui, les couleurs de ces deux films peuvent curieusement rappeler des teintes bronzées, voire verdâtres qu'on rencontre effectivement lorsque des images filmées en Noir et Blanc ont été tardivement colorisées... 

Mais c'est pourtant bien de l'authentique Technicolor des années 1950. 


Cette fois-ci, je ne devais vraiment pas repasser avant cet après-midi, mais je vous laisse terminer comme des grands ; vous avez plus que largement de quoi conclure cette session, là.


----------



## ranxerox (3 Avril 2013)

il s'agirait donc du tombeau hindou

suite

du tigre du bengale ?

je ne connaissais pas du tout ;-)

je ne connaissais et vu et revu bcp que metropolis et m le maudit ;-)

on m'a tellement saoulé pendant mes études avec aussi ;-)

@romuald : c'est à toi ;-) si tu n'as pas le temps ou pas l'envie, je m'y colle ;-)


----------



## Romuald (3 Avril 2013)

Chuis pas encore à la retraite, donc vas-y, difficile de poster du taf !


----------



## pascalformac (3 Avril 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> il s'agirait donc du tombeau hindou
> 
> suite
> 
> du tigre du bengale ?)


l'un des deux c'est quasi certain
(pas revus depuis longtemps)

ceci dit j'en profite pour  rendre hommage à Patrick Brion  qui depuis des années se bat pour préserver la case " cineclub" du groupe France Television
 programme qui a permis et permet encore au grand public de découvrir des chefs d'oeuvres en VO auxquels il n'a pas forcement accès autrement 
je dis ca car ces 2 Lang  y furent programmés cet hiver

edit
et j'ai pas vu ce Gaspard Noe , j'ai confondu avec autre chose


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Avril 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> il s'agirait donc du tombeau hindou
> 
> suite
> 
> ...



Ben non, puisque j'ai dit dans *ce post* qu'il s'agissait du premier film d'un célèbre diptyque !... 

Il s'agissait donc du *Tigre du Bengale*, qui fut suivi la même année (1959) du *Tombeau Hindou*, effectivement. 
Mais bon, on ne va pas chipoter... 
En fait, on peut pratiquement considérer ces deux films comme la première et la deuxième partie d'un seul et même film, en fait. 






​



Donc, bien joué malgré tout !  




Romuald a dit:


> Chuis pas encore à la retraite, donc vas-y, difficile de poster du taf !



Bien joué à toi aussi. 




pascalformac a dit:


> l'un des deux c'est quasi certain
> (pas revus depuis longtemps)
> 
> ceci dit j'en profite pour  rendre hommage à Patrick Brion  qui depuis des années se bat pour préserver la case " cineclub" du groupe France Television
> ...



Je suis d'accord avec toi. 

Je connais ces films depuis longtemps et je les ai en DVD depuis quelques années, mais je les ai moi aussi revus à la télé il y a quelques mois. 
Ces programmations sont des trésors, effectivement. 


Bon allez, la main à ranxerox ! :king:


----------



## ranxerox (3 Avril 2013)

je me suis fait avoir comme un petit con de geek ;-)
puisque cette cette video correspond aux photo que tu as posté ;-D
et mentionne le tombeau hindou ;-))

cette photo, non ?

... les aléas d'internet ;-))


--

brb avec un nouveau film


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Avril 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> je me suis fait avoir comme un petit con de geek ;-)
> puisque cette cette video correspond aux photo que tu as posté ;-D
> et mentionne le tombeau hindou ;-))
> 
> ...



Je voulais proposer Le Tigre du Bengale, mais il est aussi possible que je me sois moi-même mélangé les pinceaux... :rateau: J'ai peut-être été induit en erreur par le mauvais référencement de certaines images sur le Net... Ce qui arrive. Surtout dans un cas comme ça.
En fait, il faudrait que je revoie ces deux films, pour bien faire... 
 ( Ce qui est tentant, d'ailleurs !... :love: )

Bref...

D'une part, je te conseille vivement de voir ces deux films.

D'autre part, ce qui est certain, c'est que tu as gagné ! :king:


----------



## ranxerox (3 Avril 2013)

ou c'est celui qui a posté sur youtube qui s'est planté ;-)
peu importe... j'ai pas vraiment gagné

sans l'indice décisif de romuald je pouvais ramer ;-)

à peu prés tout les films posté ici me font envie,
mais pas assez de temps pour ;-)

d'autres part je privilégies les films contemporains
ou ceux que j'ai envie de voir depuis longtemps suite à une critique qui m'a convaincu
et là j'ai déjà pas mal de retard ;-D

et j'ai pas mal de freins avec la culture classiques, à tord...

les voir oui mais je ne sais pas quand ;-)))

--

hop donc puisque romuald est pas super dispo

un film dont je ne vais rien dire sur l'auteur pour l'instant.

ce film fut un boulversement pour moi,
une prise de conscience

années 90-2000 encore

ça aurait pu être un reportage
mais c'est plutôt une sorte de ballade, d'errance
sur une pratique qui motive le film

il y a des gens que j'ai commencé à voir à partir de ce film
et tout ce que cela sous-entendait en terme de contexte social











un film essentiel pour moi,
un grand film avec presque rien...

;-D


----------



## flotow (3 Avril 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> ou c'est celui qui a posté sur youtube qui s'est planté ;-)
> peu importe... j'ai pas vraiment gagné
> 
> sans l'indice décisif de romuald je pouvais ramer ;-)
> ...


Ça a l'air d'être chiant comme le docu sur la perche du nil


----------



## ranxerox (3 Avril 2013)

le cauchemar de darwin ? perso, j'adoré... un film formateur pour moi...

aïe, dsl...

enfin ce film n'est pas politique comme le cauchemar de darwin
plus poétique, moins militant juste un constat
mais qui révèle beaucoup de chose qui passeraient inaperçues...

plus "chiant" par certains côtés, que le cauchemar de darwin...
moi j'ai adoré... dsl...


----------



## flotow (3 Avril 2013)

Y'aurait pas eu les trames (et la date qui va avec) j'aurais dit un truc récent genre "la planète que l'on va laisser à nos enfants*"

mais là comme ça 

pour le cauchemar de Darwin (merci de me rappeler le nom) c'est quand même beaucoup de constat des degâts que ça a causé sur le lac 

* ce n'est pas le titre exacte mais l'idée est là

c'est pas un truc sur le gaspillage des resources alimentaires (avec une partie ou l'on voit une benne déverser du pain et le commentaire qui dit "châque jouuur, des tonnes de pains sont broyées pour qu'elle ne soit pas utilisées gratuitement" ?)

P.S : je ne t'en veux pas que tu ais aimé le cauchemar de Darwin hein


----------



## pascalformac (3 Avril 2013)

juste par hasard comme  ca, le docu , il serait pas réalisé par la femme d'un autre réal célèbre?


----------



## ranxerox (3 Avril 2013)

@tucpasquic : moi non plus je t'en veux pas ;-) non ce n'est pas un film sur le gaspillage, enfin pas directement... et le titre est trés loin de celui que tu évoques ;-) ce n'est pas vraiment un film récent ;-) sans rancune 
et, avant tout, ce n'est pas un film militant, si c'est bien ça le reproche ;-)

c'est filmé par une petite caméra portable... les premières numériques il me semble ;-)

@pascalformac : effectivement, une grande dame du cinéma elle-même ;-) bingo ;-)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h31 ----------


----------



## pascalformac (3 Avril 2013)

bon ben si c'est la dame  c'est  Agnès Vardaet le docu c'est " les glaneurs et la flaneuse" ( 2000)
-
edit
je donne le titre puisque certains s'offusquent que je ne souhaite PAS donner les soluces  tout en laissant entendre que je connais la réponse ( que je connais;  j'en trouve 90%) pour une une raison simple: ne PAS monopoliser 

y en a qui n'ont toujours pas compris ca
--
la main à qui veut


----------



## ranxerox (3 Avril 2013)

t'fâche pas ;-) c'est presque encore plus vexant la raison que tu invoques 
et, que tu suggères que tu connaisses ou que tu réponde en montrant que tu connais,
désolé c'est kiff kiff ...
et si tu monopolises aprés tout ? qu'est-ce ça fait ?
au moins quand tu réponds, tu joues ;-) c'est stimulant !
enfin je dis ça je dis rien ;-)

c'est bien *les glaneurs et la Glaneuse, d'agnès varda*
j'ai commencé à les voir tous ceux qui glanent en ville avec ce fil
ceux qui passent derrière le marché, ceux qui font les poubelles
mais si ce n'est pas un film "social" ce que semble redouter tucpasquic
c'est ce qui m'a le plus touché ... ainsi que le gaspillage ridicule qui entraine le glanage

hop au suivant ;-)


----------



## pascalformac (4 Avril 2013)

t'inquiete pas , j'ménerve pas , j'explique ( comme disait Coluche puis un certain Niko S*)

* authentique , il l'a dit
--

et pis si tu connais les classiques
quand je m'énerve ce qui est rarissime
voilà ce qu'il se passe
 je cite le grand philosophe Raoul Volfoni dans les Tontons Flingueurs

_Mais y connaît pas Raoul ce mec ! Y va avoir un réveil pénible, j'ai voulu être diplomate à cause de vous tous, éviter que le sang coule. Mais maintenant c'est fini, je vais le travailler en férocité, le faire marcher à coup de lattes, à ma pogne je veux le voir ! Et je vous promets qu'il demandera pardon et au garde-à-vous!
_
_"Aux quatre coins de Paris qu'on va le retrouver, éparpillé, par petits bouts, façon puzzle. Moi, quand on m'en fait trop, je correctionne plus, je dynamite, je disperse, je ventile !"_


----------



## ranxerox (4 Avril 2013)

je connais bien les tonton flingeurs,
pas au point de citer des répliques dans certaines discussions
comme beaucoup ;-)


----------



## pascalformac (4 Avril 2013)

les citations je ne les connaissais pas mot à mot juste des souvenirs de bribes
je les ai retrouvées via web
( il y a pas mal de sites de fans , certains ont les dialogues )


----------



## flotow (4 Avril 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> les citations je ne les connaissais pas mot à mot juste des souvenirs de bribes
> je les ai retrouvées via web
> ( il y a pas mal de sites de fans , certains ont les dialogues )


le but du jeu, c'est poster quand on a gagner, hein p4m


----------



## ranxerox (5 Avril 2013)

allez hop j'en repointe un, personne a l'air de se décider ;-)

un film trés consensuel, trés récent...
un film plein de charme, de joie, un film moqueur
pas mal de vertues sociologique dans ce film

notament les classes bobo-socialo etc ...

un film trés tendre aussi

une histoire d'amour entre un héros et une héroïne
au passé trés différent et un peu lourd à porter chacun...
pas de la même génération non plus...

lui, un acteur brillant trés connu mais discret médiatiquement

elle, une jeune actrice solaire qu'on a découvert dans un premier rôle
lorsqu'elle devait avoir 14 ans et un césar pour ce rôle

je ne sais pas ce qu'elle a fait entre,
mais on la retrouve ici en jeune femme d'une vingtaine d'années
rôle pour lequel elle a eu, à nouveau un prix ;-)
tout aussi brillante, pleine de charme etc...

--

ses parents à lui






ses parents à elle :






en pleine présidentielle, en période de grippe aviaire aussi :






là elle lui montre son cahier avec ses trophées :






ce serait vraiment trop facile si je vous montrait les acteurs principaux tout de suite...
je ne sais pas grand chose du réal... ce film - d'aprés wikipédia - est son second long métrage...


pfiuu bcp bcp d'indices d'un coup là 

je suis complètement tombé sous le charme de ce film ;-)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h47 ----------

rectification via wikipédia :
l'actrice a 18 ans dans ce premier film pour lequel a eu un premier prix...
mais elle en est à son troisième tournage...

dans le film que je présente ici elle a 26 ans et obtenu un prix encore
mais elle a tournée dans pas mal de film entre temps...


----------



## Berthold (5 Avril 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


>



Aaaaaarrrrhhhh je connais cet acteur, je suis sûr d'avoir vu ce film Grrrrrr il faut que j'aille manger du chocolat !



Une tablette et je reviens. :rose:


----------



## bompi (6 Avril 2013)

Le nom des gens.

Plutôt un bon film où Gamblin est très bon. Et où on voit un premier ministre 
Quand je l'ai vu, dans une salle de spectacle/cinéma de ma petite banlieue, une partie du public n'a pas trop apprécié.


----------



## ranxerox (6 Avril 2013)

bravo ;-)

oui, une apparition de lionel jospin ;-)

gamblin est brillant comme souvent
mais j'ai été largement conquis par sarah forestier aussi ;-)

pas un grand film, mais bcp bcp de charme je trouve ;-)

impressionant aussi le nombre de gens et de copines
que j'ai eu l'impression de reconnaitre dans ce film ;-)







à toi bompi ;-)


----------



## pascalformac (6 Avril 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> Aaaaaarrrrhhhh je connais cet acteur


l'excellent Jacques Boudet
( il a de la bouteille , longue et bonne carriere  theatre ciné tv)
 il sait tout  jouer ; depuis le  tendre sensible jusqu' au salaud

edit des balises


----------



## bompi (6 Avril 2013)

Allons-y.

Les indices plus précis viendront pour la seconde salve (même si l'origine n'est pas douteuse )














​


----------



## flotow (6 Avril 2013)

un truc près du kilimanjaro avec du texte en chinois ?!


----------



## pascalformac (6 Avril 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> un truc près du kilimanjaro avec du texte en chinois ?!


ce sont des ideogrammes japonais
et le mont fuji

edit
le plan du monsieur assis
plan ras du sol
ca sent l'Ozu...


----------



## flotow (6 Avril 2013)

oups, fuji oui :rose:

pour les idéogrammes, c'est bien droit pour du japonais.


----------



## bompi (6 Avril 2013)

Pascal tient la corde... Bon un indice (parce que sinon, c'est difficile de discerner un film N&B d'un autre film N&B de ce cinéaste).


----------



## ranxerox (6 Avril 2013)

ouille... je me souviens d'avoir vu bcp de film japonais du temps
où je fus étudiant... en revanche, incapable de me rappeller de réalisateur en particulier...

rien vu de OZU en tout cas même si j'en ai bcp entendu parlé...
aprés recherche wikipédia...

en fouillant mes souvenirs, j'ai du en voir deux de imamura
3-4 de kurosawa... et incapable de me souvenirs des autres :-(

takeshi kitano en plus contemporain ;-)


----------



## pascalformac (6 Avril 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Pascal tient la corde... Bon un indice (parce que sinon, c'est difficile de discerner un film N&B d'un autre film N&B de ce cinéaste)



c'est l'un des 3 , sans doute un des 2 premiers
dans le dernier l'acteur fétiche est...plus agé, car il y incarne le même personnage mais à la retraite


edit semi plantage
c'est le même acteur mais c'est pas le même personnage
mais...c'est la même actrice qui joue le même personnage dans les 3 aussi
d'ailleurs la trilogie porte parfois son nom ( au personnage)


----------



## ranxerox (6 Avril 2013)

lol pascal qui a déjà trouvé ^_-

enfin bon "tante noriko" via google m'incite à proposer
en choisissant OZU
printemps tardif de OZU ?

en revanche, trés trés difficile de mettre la main
sur une photo ou une video qui me confirmerait : )

--

lol j'ai posté de manière intempestive je crois
mais d'aprés le dernier indice de pascal,
c'est l'un de ces trois

printemps tardif

été précoce

voyage à tokyo ?
(je ne suis pas sûr que le troisième soit le bon...)


----------



## Lio70 (6 Avril 2013)

Je dis, en risquant un peu: Voyage a Tokyo

Je l'avais vu a la Tv il y a longtemps.
Par apres j'ai achete le coffret Arte de 5 films d'Ozu mais je l'ai revendu depuis lors.

@pascalformac
moi aussi j'aime la facon d'Ozu de filmer a hauteur de tatami


----------



## bompi (6 Avril 2013)

Bien, le premier indice a permis de restreindre le champ des possibles (pour faire dans l'emphase...)

Un second indice de la même farine (et il faudrait trouver parce que, après ça, je n'ai plus de photos et j'ai la flemme d'en faire d'autres ) :











Je rappelle, on est bien chez Yasujirô Ozu et c'est un des trois films cités par *ranxerox*.
J'ajouterais que c'est (encore une fois) un film splendide. De toutes façons, je crois que j'aime (beaucoup) tous les films que j'ai vu de ce cinéaste.


----------



## Lio70 (6 Avril 2013)

Ete precoce.


----------



## bompi (6 Avril 2013)

Tu as tout bon 

Un film typique de Ozu, sur la famille comme très souvent.

À toi la main.


----------



## Lio70 (6 Avril 2013)

C'est un film belge. Plus exactement une coproduction belgo-franco-allemande. C'est devenu assez connu dans le genre. L'actrice dont le visage est visible etait une actrice francaise connue.


----------



## Romuald (6 Avril 2013)

Delphine Seyrig. Et cette allure sophistiquée et la longueur des ongles... Elle avait pas tourné un film tendance vampire à une époque ?


----------



## Lio70 (6 Avril 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Delphine Seyrig. Et cette allure sophistiquée et la longueur des ongles... Elle avait pas tourné un film tendance vampire à une époque ?



Tu chauffes


----------



## pascalformac (6 Avril 2013)

il chauffe pas il brûle ( des flammes de l'enfer à vampires )


----------



## ranxerox (8 Avril 2013)

romuald ne va pas au bout de sa réflexion et ne doit pas être super dispo pour,
pascal laisse les "médiocres" jouer entre eux D pas taper pascal )
personne d'autres n'a l'air de bouger ...



il doit s'agir donc,
des lèvres rouges
photo indice sur cette fiche cinéma

je ne connais pas du tout
mais ça a l'air terriblement excitant ;-)
et l'actrice que je ne connais pas du tout non plus a l'air trés belle ;-)

;-)


----------



## pascalformac (8 Avril 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> il doit s'agir donc,
> des lèvres rouges
> photo indice sur cette fiche cinéma
> 
> ...



c'est ca
 par contre de quelle actirce tu parles?
Parce  qu'un cinéphile qui ne connaitrait  pas LA Delphine Seyrig c'est très inquietant
 (pour la cinéphilie)


----------



## ranxerox (8 Avril 2013)

je ne suis pas cinéphile quoiqu'il y ait moyen de débattre sur ce terme,
en revanche une assez bonne culture cinéma ;-)
non je ne connaissais pas delphine seyrig
j'ai bien conscience de faire partie "des médiocres" sur ce fil :-D

 maaaaaîîître

je suis plus honteux, à vrai dire, de n'avoir jamais vu un film de OZU ;-))

 maaaaaîîîître


----------



## bompi (8 Avril 2013)

J'ai assez peu vu Delphine Seyrig, sinon dans le film post-atomique bien connu d'Alain Resnais.
Je l'ai un peu plus écoutée, pour son enregistrement des Chansons de Bilitis de Claude Debussy d'après Pierre Louÿs. Quelle voix ! 

Quant à Ozu, je l'ai découvert il y a très longtemps grâce au Cinéma de Minuit sur l'une des chaînes publiques (à l'époque, on était sous Giscard 1er) et j'en ai été renversé (o_z_ons le mot). C'était déjà Patrick Brion 
Ensuite, j'ai fait ce que j'ai pu pour en voir le plus possible. Ozu, c'est beau.

PS : à la réflexion, j'ai vu un autre film de Seyrig sous la direction d'Alain Resnais, d'après Robbe-Grillet, cette fois. L'amusant est que je l'ai vu en vacances aux Étazunis, en français sous-titré anglois, vers 2 ou 3 heures du matin (quand même) sur une (ou _la_ ?) chaîne publique ; dans un motel où Norman Bates n'aurait pas dépareillé...


----------



## pascalformac (8 Avril 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> je ne suis pas cinéphile quoiqu'il y ait moyen de débattre sur ce terme,
> en revanche une assez bonne culture cinéma ;-)
> non je ne connaissais pas delphine seyrig
> j'ai bien conscience de faire partie "des médiocres" sur ce fil :-D
> ...


Aaaaannnnnnh
( à lire avec la voix  nasale de Sacha Guitry à qui on s'adressait à coup de maaaaaîîître)




bompi a dit:


> Delphine Seyrig, sinon dans le film post-atomique bien connu d'Alain Resnais....../.......film de Seyrig sous la direction d'Alain Resnais, d'après Robbe-Grillet,


  Probablement Muriel et  L'année dernière à Marienbad


> Quelle voix


Magique.
Elle avait un débit unique , très particulier , avec des pauses et respirations  qui faisaient tendre l'oreille et attendre le mot suivant


> Ensuite, j'ai fait ce que j'ai pu pour en voir le plus possible. Ozu, c'est beau.


Beau et faussement simple. L'apparente simplicité d'histoire ou des plans était le fruit d'un travail poussé et précis


> vacances aux Étazunis, en français sous-titré anglois, vers 2 ou 3 heures du matin (quand même) sur une (ou _la_ ?) chaîne publique ; dans un motel où Norman Bates n'aurait pas dépareillé...


 Sans doute sur PBS  si c'était avant la vague de chaines ciblées via cable


----------



## bompi (8 Avril 2013)

Oui, bien avant. Quant aux films de Resnais : je pensais à "Hiroshima mon amour" (et pas "Nagasaki mon loulou"  ).


----------



## pascalformac (8 Avril 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Quant aux films de Resnais : je pensais à "Hiroshima mon amour" (et pas "Nagasaki mon loulou"  ).


Ah ben vi , 'videmment !
(J'aurai du percuter avec l'allusion post nuke, mais je rêvassais  en plein souvenir de la  voix et classe naturelle de D.Seyrig)

*Nagasaki mon loulou
c'est un film d'un tacheron japonais , vaine tentative de refaire le Pabst, avec sa copine en lieu et place de Louise Brooks. , le tout financé par le syndicat d'initiative de Nagasaki. Totalement raté.


----------



## Lio70 (8 Avril 2013)

C'etait bien Les levres rouges donc Ranxerox reprend la main.
Et pour ceux qui veulent decouvrir le film, le DVD est dispo sur Amazon en import anglais sous le titre Daughters of darkness.

Quant a moi, j'ai decouvert Ozu fin des annees 80 car j'etais a l'epoque grand fan de Wim Wenders qui lui avait rendu hommage avec son reportage du meme titre "Voyage a Tokyo".


----------



## bompi (8 Avril 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> <...>
> *Nagasaki mon loulou
> c'est un film d'un tacheron japonais , vaine tentative de refaire le Pabst, avec sa copine en lieu et place de Louise Brooks. , le tout financé par le syndicat d'initiative de Nagasaki. Totalement raté.


JE dois citer ma source : Pierre Desproges, qui n'avait pas un goût immodéré pour Marguerite Duras


----------



## pascalformac (8 Avril 2013)

bompi a dit:


> JE dois citer ma source : Pierre Desproges, qui n'avait pas un goût immodéré pour Marguerite Duras


et comme  en plus Delphine Seyrig etait une grande copine de la Dudu ( elle a joué dans plusieurs pieces et films de M.D)


----------



## Romuald (8 Avril 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> romuald ne va pas au bout de sa réflexion et ne doit pas être super dispo pour,


Effectivement, pas super dispo :rose:. Ca devrait s'améliorer à partir de mercredi, mais en soirée seulement.
Quant aux lèvres rouges, je ne l'ai pas vu.
Et Ozu, il faudrait peut-être que je réessaie, mais j'ai tenté le coup une ou deux fois pendant ma période 'étudiant/ciné-club', et n'en déplaise aux cinéphiles je me suis fait ièch'. C'était il y a plus de 30 ans, il y a prescription


----------



## ranxerox (9 Avril 2013)

le film avec delphine seyrig me fait trés envie ;-)

--

un film assez récent
un deuxième long métrage de cet auteur
bcp de monde connu dans ce film
avec pas mal de perversion
et, paradoxalement un immense hommage à tous ce monde

une sorte de film dans le film

je vais éviter d'en dire trop tout de suite






















j'ai adoré ce film au procédé assez pervers
et l'immense hommage qui en résulte ;-)

plutôt un film pour les amoureux du cinéma


----------



## pascalformac (9 Avril 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> un film assez récent
> un deuxième long métrage de cet auteur


"auteur" à la famille "artistique"  très... spéciale
( y a même eu un film autour de ca)

Pas vu celui là 
autre indice
il a eu un prix


----------



## ranxerox (9 Avril 2013)

à vrai dire je ne connais peu que cette famille
mais c'est bien de ça dont traitait son premier film
- que je n'ai pas vu -

et, à ma connaissance c'est surtout son film d'aprés qui a eu un prix ;-)

oui c'est surtout son premier et son troisième multi-récompensés...


et à vrai dire je découvre cet auteur avec ce film 
même si je connaissais de nom


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Avril 2013)

J'ai la réponse, mais je ne pourrai vous proposer une nouvelle session qu'à partir de demain, à une heure indéterminée... :rateau:
Si quelqu'un est plus disponible que moi dans le court terme, qu'il fonce !


----------



## flotow (9 Avril 2013)

Comment qu'il est dur ce fil :afraid: 
p77 inside : c'est du métal ?! - d'ailleurs, le texte est en couleur silver metal 

On peut pas se créer un fil "C'est quoi ce blockbuster (américain ?) (pourri ?) v1.0 ?"

Comme ça on pourrai participer, entre un Transformers 3 et un Die Hard 4, ou encore un Fast en Furious 2.
Une idée comme ça


----------



## bompi (9 Avril 2013)

On a _aussi_ des _blockbusters_. 

Mais là, c'est moins marrant. Perso, je n'ai pas dépassé dix minutes (comme le précédent, d'ailleurs). Pas mon cinéma, faut dire.


----------



## Berthold (9 Avril 2013)

Le réalisateur n'est-il pas une réalisatrice ?


----------



## bompi (9 Avril 2013)

Si c'est bien ce à quoi je pense, oui.


----------



## ranxerox (9 Avril 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> Le réalisateur n'est-il pas une réalisatrice ?



tout à fait ,-)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h41 ----------




bompi a dit:


> On a _aussi_ des _blockbusters_.
> 
> Mais là, c'est moins marrant. Perso, je n'ai pas dépassé dix minutes (comme le précédent, d'ailleurs). Pas mon cinéma, faut dire.





pas des masses de dvd en vieux films ou en classiques ;-)



@tucpasquic dsl ;-) mais faut dire qu'avec les grosses productions dont je dispose en dvd ça risque d'être encore plus facile et trouvable immédiatement ;-)


----------



## pascalformac (9 Avril 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> On peut pas se créer un fil "C'est quoi ce blockbuster (américain ?) (pourri ?) v1.0 ?"
> 
> Comme ça on pourrai participer, entre un Transformers 3 et un Die Hard 4, ou encore un Fast en Furious 2.
> Une idée comme ça


pas mal!

ensuite il y aura des posts 
pour differencier le 3 du 8 
( on remarque une ride  en plus sur l'acteur empâté en 10 ans , et pis dans le 8 son slip est bleu foncé , alors que dans le 3 il est bleu clair, ahménon je proteste c'est vert foncé dans le 8 etc etc)

y a qu'un film qu'il sera facile de differencier des sequels : titanic
(et encore, il y a des tonnes de gens qui pensent qu'il y en aura un, le ouebbe est merveilleux)


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Avril 2013)

Est ce que je l'ai vu ?


----------



## bompi (10 Avril 2013)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Est ce que je l'ai vu ?


Je ne sais pas.


----------



## ranxerox (10 Avril 2013)

pour ceux qui hésitent encore :

des actrices trés connue, d'autres moins, d'autres oubliées, d'autres montantes ou pas encore connue...


----------



## Berthold (10 Avril 2013)

En fait, je ne l'ai pas vu, je triche en recoupant les indices avec google. Merci Jacques Weber, par exemple&#8230;

Ce serait le bal des actrices, de Maïwenn ?


----------



## Lio70 (10 Avril 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> y a qu'un film qu'il sera facile de differencier des sequels : titanic


Je ne sais plus quelle version j'ai vue. Je pense que c'est celle ou le bateau coule a la fin. :rateau:


----------



## Berthold (10 Avril 2013)

Le hasard des participations donne des conversations au goût de dadaïsme. J'adore. :love:

[EDITH]Zut, tu n'aurais pas dû éditer, c'était plus sympa sans la quote&#8230;  [/EDITH]


----------



## ranxerox (10 Avril 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> En fait, je ne l'ai pas vu, je triche en recoupant les indices avec google. Merci Jacques Weber, par exemple&#8230;
> 
> Ce serait le bal des actrices, de Maïwenn ?




bingo !!

comme si maïwenn faisait un reportage...
alors que tout est scénarisé...
une grande perfomance de toutes ces actrices
qui se prêtent au jeu de distorsion de leur image...
et un trés grand hommage ;-)

à toi berthold ;-)


----------



## Berthold (10 Avril 2013)

Merci. J'essaie dans l'a-midi. Si quelqu'un a un film sous la main, qu'il n'hésite pas.


----------



## pascalformac (10 Avril 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> comme si maïwenn faisait un reportage...
> alors que tout est scénarisé...


et c'est la même chose concernant le précédent , sorte de "fiction-reportage" familial, fiction et faits réels sont mêlés
(et c'est parfois très dur).


----------



## ranxerox (10 Avril 2013)

"pardonnez-moi" ? non ? oui j'en avais entendu parler et une trés bonne critique...
j'ai pas eu l'occasion de le voir et pas vraiment chercher non plus...

mais je finis par redouter ces films franco-français où tous les personnages sont tellement torturés, manipulent, règlent leurs comptes, tellement narcissique etc ... (genre depleschin, chéreaux, téchiné etc...)
aucune histoire d'amour sans la moindre souffrance narcissique... en vieillissant je finis par redouter ce type de film, d'autant qu'étudiant j'allais tous les voir tellement la critique les encensait... (j'ai fui "rois et reines" plus tard)

pourquoi je te dis ça, parce que à l'époque de la sortie de "pardonnez-moi" c'était le pressentiment que j'avais à propos de ce film...

c'est sûr qu'aprés avoir vu "le bal des actrices", et "polisse"... j'ai beaucoup plus envie de le voir ;-)

même si je ne trouve pas polisse aussi bon qu'on a voulu nous le dire...
le bal des actrices il y a une vraie joie de cinéma ;-)


----------



## Berthold (10 Avril 2013)

Allez, c'est parti pour une nouvelle session. Situons l'ambiance d'une partie non négligeable de l'&#339;uvre :






---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h11 ----------

Sans oublier cette facette :


----------



## bompi (10 Avril 2013)

La même époque que la série Mad Men, non ?


----------



## Romuald (10 Avril 2013)

Je ne sais pas, je ne connais pas la série Mad Men.

En attendant, amis cinéphiles (et anglophones), je vous propose deux petites pauses souriantes, la deuxième pouvant donner des idées à ceux qui voudraient piéger les autres  :

Ah yes, stereotypes; they're everywhere

Because you know you've seen that dress somewhere else before


----------



## Berthold (10 Avril 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Je ne sais pas, je ne connais pas la série Mad Men.
> 
> En attendant, amis cinéphiles (et anglophones), je vous propose deux petites pauses souriantes, la deuxième pouvant donner des idées à ceux qui voudraient piéger les autres  :
> 
> ...



 Intéressant !


bompi a dit:


> La même époque que la série Mad Men, non ?


Voui, tout à fait, mais pas au même endroit






Film très connu, inspiré d'un livre connu. Gros succès.


----------



## ranxerox (10 Avril 2013)

@romuald : pas mal ;-) faut être costaud pour reconnaitre un costume d'un film utilisé dans une autre 

@berthold : je vais essayer de pas tout de suite utiliser google comme une brute
d'autant que tes captures evoque des souvenirs de cinéma ;-)


film des 20-30 dernières années ?
réalisateur connu ? trés connu ?
acteur connus ?

est-ce qu'il ya plusieurs personnages principaux,
genre une bande d'amis (etc..) ?

edit : oups pas vu que tu venais de poster...

mad men ça ne me dit rien du tout moi
si ce n'est un films de ces quelques dernières années non ? pas une série en tout cas ;-)


----------



## pascalformac (10 Avril 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> Film très connu, inspiré d'un livre connu. Gros succès.


sirupeux à fond
et par ailleurs film et livre  totalement flingués par une catégorie precise d'historiens pour avoir dépeint les choses de maniière totalement irréaliste voire insultante


----------



## Romuald (10 Avril 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> sirupeux à fond


Histoire de faire avancer le schimilimili, je ne saurai si c'est celui auquel je pense que quand quelqu'un aura donné la réponse  ou que mes neurones reconnecteront pour me faire retrouver le titre qui à cette heure m'échappe complètement :rose:


----------



## pascalformac (10 Avril 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Histoire de faire avancer le schimilimili, je ne saurai si c'est celui auquel je pense que quand quelqu'un aura donné la réponse  ou que mes neurones reconnecteront pour me faire retrouver le titre qui à cette heure m'échappe complètement :rose:


Aurais tu besoin ...d'aide?
( bon si ca, ca te fait  pas trouver ou confirmer ton idée...)


----------



## Berthold (10 Avril 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> sirupeux à fond


Tout à fait.





> et par ailleurs film et livre  totalement flingués par une catégorie precise d'historiens pour avoir dépeint les choses de maniière totalement irréaliste voire insultante


J'ignorais. C'est bien possible

Je cherche d'autres captures non googlisables  .

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h12 ----------

Oh le beau gâteau






Pour ceux qui cherchent encore, il s'agit de deux communauté qui se côtoient
















Keski font là, ceux-là ?   :rose:​


----------



## pascalformac (10 Avril 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> Tout à fait.J'ignorais. C'est bien possible


c'est pas bien possible , c'est certain
il y a même eu un communiqué officiel  cinglant venant de la direction de l'assosse des historiens spécialisés dans l'histoire des femmes noires
et d'autres critiques aussi
(Avalanche de stereotypes racistes  , soit disant contournés mais en fait renforcés, insultants etcetc)

bien entendu la classe moyenne americaine ( blanche)  a adoré  livre et film


----------



## Romuald (10 Avril 2013)

Ca m'est reviendu ! La couleur pourpre ?


----------



## ranxerox (10 Avril 2013)

totalement zappé ce film lorsqu'il est sorti
et impossible de me souvenir d'une quelconque critique ;-)

période depuis laquelle je vais assez peu au cinéma ;-))
--

edit : la couleur pourpre c'est bcp plus tôt historiquement non ?


----------



## flotow (10 Avril 2013)

Hin hin hin, j'ai vu la BA mais je n'ai jamais vu le film.

D'ailleurs, je dirais que les images viennent toutes de la BA (sans l'avoir revue ) car je les ais toutes reconnues :rateau:

Mais de toute façon, p4m a trouvé avant tout le monde, comme l'a si bien fait remarquer Romuald 

P.S : pi d'abord, elle est mieux en brune


----------



## pascalformac (10 Avril 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> ! La couleur pourpre ?


nope , bien plus récent et rempli tout plein de... bons sentiments
ca en dégouline même que


----------



## Romuald (10 Avril 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> comme l'a si bien fait remarquer Romuald


J'ai rien fait remarquer du tout ! Et quand bien même, je suis le seul à avoir proposé quelque chose, celles et ceux qui ont trouvé ne proposent rien 


(qui a dit 'comme d'hab', dans le fond ?).

Soyez gentils, si vous avez trouvé, taisez-vous ou donnez la réponse.:hein:


----------



## bompi (10 Avril 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Je ne sais pas, je ne connais pas la série Mad Men.
> 
> En attendant, amis cinéphiles (et anglophones), je vous propose deux petites pauses souriantes, la deuxième pouvant donner des idées à ceux qui voudraient piéger les autres  :
> 
> ...


Excellent !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h59 ----------

Je vois bien le film dont il s'agit (grâce à cette histoire de polémique) mais pas son nom. Il me semble cependant reconnaître une jeune fille jouant dans la série (nunucharde) Glee. Ça va m'aider à trouver.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h03 ----------

Bon. C'est raté (elle n'y joue pas).

C'est sorti en 2011, non ? D'après un livre ? Ça ne me revient pas (de toute façon je ne l'ai pas vu...)


----------



## flotow (10 Avril 2013)

bompi a dit:


> [/COLOR]Je vois bien le film dont il s'agit (grâce à cette histoire de polémique) mais pas son nom. Il me semble cependant reconnaître une jeune fille jouant dans la série (nunucharde) Glee. Ça va m'aider à trouver.





Tucpasquic a dit:


> P.S : pi d'abord, elle est mieux en brune


----------



## Berthold (11 Avril 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Ca m'est reviendu ! La couleur pourpre ?


Bonne idée mais non. L'action du film que je propose a lieu dans les années 60, il me semble que la couleur pourpre se passe avant la guerre (je ne l'ai pas vu) ?

Dans le titre français il est bien question de couleur

Bon, désolé, je n'ai pas de capture sous la main et je ne pourrais m'en charger d'ici tard ce soir (pas possible de poster des captures écran sur mon lieu de travail).

p4m, tu as trouvé, j'ai bien envie de te décerner le 1er prix ! 
Tu confirmes ou on laisse chercher ?


----------



## ranxerox (11 Avril 2013)

en tapant "help" dans google on tombait sur "la couleur des sentiments" hier ou "the help" aprés sélection dans les résultats... mais bon google ... d'où ma réponse plus haut, je me souviens bien de ce film que j'ai laissé passé ;-) pas plus que je ne me souviens d'une quelconque critique ;-)) tu as donné presque trop d'indices là 

--

bon ben help dans google ça ne marche plus ;-))


----------



## pascalformac (11 Avril 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> J'ai rien fait remarquer du tout ! Et quand bien même, je suis le seul à avoir proposé quelque chose, celles et ceux qui ont trouvé ne proposent rien


inexact
(et j'ai déjà expliqué pourquoi)

quand je trouve et c'est souvent, je  ne donne pas le titre  mais je propose des INDICES en plus , pour faire continuer le jeu et aider  les AUTRES


----------



## ranxerox (11 Avril 2013)

ben le plus gros indice, c'est le disque des beatles
et effectivement l'allusion que tu faisais à romuald plus haut.


----------



## bompi (11 Avril 2013)

Le film, c'est *The Help*, non ? Je ne me souviens plus du titre français.

À sa sortie, il a effectivement été vertement critiqué par certains. Sans parler du côté tire-larme de tout ça.


----------



## ranxerox (11 Avril 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> en tapant "help" dans google on tombait sur "la couleur des sentiments" hier ou "the help" aprés sélection dans les résultats... mais bon google ... d'où ma réponse plus haut, je me souviens bien de ce film que j'ai laissé passé ;-) pas plus que je ne me souviens d'une quelconque critique ;-)) tu as donné presque trop d'indices là
> 
> --
> 
> bon ben help dans google ça ne marche plus ;-))



la couleurs des sentiments 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h22 ----------











effectivement gros succés... que j'ai zappé ;-)
et bien que fidèle du "masque et la plume" je ne me souviens plus de leur avis ;-)

mais, sans vouloir faire de mauvais jeu de mots, le titre annonce la couleur
et c'est pê ce qui m'a fait zapper ;-)


----------



## Berthold (11 Avril 2013)

:rateau: Bon, pisque c'est comme ça, la prochaine fois je vous ferai jouer sur le gendarme à St-Tropez, na !

 :rose:


----------



## flotow (11 Avril 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> :rateau: Bon, pisque c'est comme ça, la prochaine fois je vous ferai jouer sur le gendarme à St-Tropez, na !
> 
> :rose:





> oui, mais lequel ?



   :rose:


----------



## Berthold (11 Avril 2013)

Bon, kicèka gagné ? P4M ?

Oui, allez, te fais pas prier


----------



## Berthold (13 Avril 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Le film, c'est *The Help*, non ? Je ne me souviens plus du titre français.
> 
> À sa sortie, il a effectivement été vertement critiqué par certains. Sans parler du côté tire-larme de tout ça.


Ah pardon, à Bompi donc.


----------



## bompi (13 Avril 2013)

Puisque c'est ainsi (j'espérais être passé inaperçu... ), je vous propose un navet, une daube, _a turkey_, quoi. Le début a été utilisé dans un de mes morceaux électro-dub-éthéré préféré (d'un de mes groupes favoris, d'ailleurs).
















Certains vont vite trouver. Les pauvres ! ça veut dire qu'ils ont vu ce truc...


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Avril 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Puisque c'est ainsi (j'espérais être passé inaperçu... ), je vous propose un navet, une daube, _a turkey_, quoi. Le début a été utilisé dans un de mes morceaux électro-dub-éthéré préféré (d'un de mes groupes favoris, d'ailleurs).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sans l'avoir revu récemment ( hélas... :rose: ), tes captures me font penser au tout début de *Flash Gordon (1980)*, de *Mike Hodges*.


----------



## bompi (14 Avril 2013)

Je le savais ! Je comptais bien sur ton aide pour ne pas avoir à trop insister 

C'est bien ça. Le type qui joue Flash n'est guère expressif et tout semble plutôt ringard, je trouve.

Mais le début s'entend dans _Earth (Gaia)_ de The Orb...

Je rentre du cinéma et dès que je déniche le film de ce soir, je le proposerai (son origine est facile à deviner : 3h, de la musique, de la danse, beaucoup de larmes et d'amours impossibles... )


----------



## Berthold (14 Avril 2013)

Ah, Flash Gordon&#8230;
À voir, Escale à Nanarland lui a consacré son n° 60&#8230;


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Avril 2013)

La petite mouche volante est demandée au parloir

Je répète : La petite mouche volante est demandée au parloir

Tou toum toum toum


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Avril 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> La petite mouche volante est demandée au parloir
> 
> Je répète : La petite mouche volante est demandée au parloir
> 
> Tou toum toum toum



Je ne savais plus très bien à qui c'était de prendre la main... :rose:
Là, je ne peux pas... :rateau:
Je pourrai proposer quelque chose demain. 
Ou alors, la main à qui la veut.


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Avril 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> La petite mouche volante est demandée au parloir
> 
> Je répète : La petite mouche volante est demandée au parloir
> 
> Tou toum toum toum




Voilà, voilà !... 

J'avais mal lu le dernier post de bompi, croyant qu'il voulait garder la main pour nous proposer à nouveau quelque chose sitôt rentré de sa séance ciné... 
Il voulait sans doute parler de la prochaine fois qu'il prendrait la main. 

D'ailleurs, je crains d'avoir deviné le film qu'il compte bientôt nous proposer... 




bompi a dit:


> Je le savais ! Je comptais bien sur ton aide pour ne pas avoir à trop insister
> 
> C'est bien ça. Le type qui joue Flash n'est guère expressif et tout semble plutôt ringard, je trouve.
> 
> ...




Le film auquel tu faisais allusion, ce ne serait pas un film avec KK dans le rôle principal, par hasard?... 


Sinon, pour ce qui est du *Flash Gordon (1980) *de* Mike Hodges*, c'est un vrai monument kitsch à savourer sans modération ! :love:
Tout ou presque est d'ailleurs dit dans la très pertinente vidéo proposée par Berthold : 





Berthold a dit:


> Ah, Flash Gordon
> À voir, Escale à Nanarland lui a consacré son n° 60




Excellent ! :love: 





C'est sans doute un pêché de gourmandise de ma part, mais je me permets de vous proposer un autre film dans le même genre... :rose: 
Je crains d'ailleurs de vous l'avoir déjà proposé, mais pas récemment... 
C'est parti ! 










:love:


​


----------



## bompi (18 Avril 2013)

Ce film ne manque pas d'atouts, en effet. On pourrait penser à Barbarella mais ça paraît un peu plus récent.


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Avril 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Ce film ne manque pas d'atouts, en effet. On pourrait penser à Barbarella mais ça paraît un peu plus récent.




Le "chef-d'oeuvre" (  :rose: :rateau: ) que je vous propose date de 1978 selon imdb. Bien que d'autres bases de données situent la sortie de ce film en 1979... 
Fin années 70, quoi !... 




Même genre que le film de la précédente session, mais réalisé avec un bien plus petit budget. 









​


----------



## Romuald (18 Avril 2013)

Ca a l'air bien !


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Avril 2013)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Le "chef-d'oeuvre" (  :rose: :rateau: ) que je vous propose date de 1978 selon imdb. Bien que d'autres bases de données situent la sortie de ce film en 1979...
> Fin années 70, quoi !...
> 
> Même genre que le film de la précédente session, mais réalisé avec un bien plus petit budget.
> ...


Chef d'uvre faut pas exagérer non plus :mouais: J'ai vu ça à une période ou internet n'en était qu'aux balbutiements et où la vidéo c'était juste en cassette magnétique

Star wars c'était autre chose tout de même 

donc c'est : Starcrash : Le Choc des étoiles

Même pas tenté de revoir cette daube :hein:


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Avril 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Ca a l'air bien !



Je ne vais quand même pas me moquer de vous !... 
En fait, c'est à peu près aussi appréciable que le film précédent, et à peu près pour les mêmes raisons. 
Deux films assez difficiles à départager pour les amateurs du genre... 




L'une des principales stars du film : 






:style:




​


----------



## Larme (18 Avril 2013)

C'est bien DAVID de _Alerte à Malibu_, ou _K200_ que j'aperçois ? :°)


----------



## jonson (18 Avril 2013)

Oui oui c'est bien lui. Et la femme à côté n'est pas mal non plus. Sac poubelle transparent par dessus les sous-vêtements, quelle classe!


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Avril 2013)

Larme a dit:


> C'est bien DAVID de _Alerte à Malibu_, ou _K200_ que j'aperçois ? :°)




C'est bien lui ! 




jonson a dit:


> Oui oui c'est bien lui. Et la femme à côté n'est pas mal non plus. Sac poubelle transparent par dessus les sous-vêtements, quelle classe!




J'espérais bien qu'il y aurait quelques esthètes pour apprécier tout ça ! 




Dos Jones a dit:


> Chef d'uvre faut pas exagérer non plus :mouais: J'ai vu ça à une période ou internet n'en était qu'aux balbutiements et où la vidéo c'était juste en cassette magnétique
> 
> Star wars c'était autre chose tout de même
> 
> ...




C'est bien *Starcrash* ! 







​



Du space opera "disco style" ultra kitsch, à savourer au 35ème degré de préférence, et idéalement entre copains ! 
De l'authentique série Z cosmique américano-italienne comme on en vit fleurir dans le sillage du premier film de la saga Star Wars, alors que d'obscurs petits producteurs tentaient laborieusement de surfer sur la vague... 
S'ils voulaient faire date dans l'histoire de la Science-Fiction de qualité, c'est raté. 
En revanche, ils nous laissent tout de même quelques monuments qui ont fini par faire date quand même, mais pas de la manière qui était prévue. 




Bref... 

Bien joué, à toi la main ! :king:


----------



## bompi (18 Avril 2013)

Faut que je trouve ce film. Pour les soirs de déprime.


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Avril 2013)

Bon ok 

Alors pour la session suivante je vais me permettre de passer mes captures en noir&blanc vous comprendrez mieux une fois que le film sera trouvé


----------



## Romuald (18 Avril 2013)

@Human-Fly
Plutôt que le lien vers IMdB, tu aurais du mettre celui vers Nanarland
Un morceau d'anthologie à lire intégralement !


----------



## ranxerox (18 Avril 2013)

DJ : spontanément ton image me rappelle le début de gladiator...

ça m'évoque aussi un film assez space dans un village tout neuf
entouré d'un bois... norvégien, finlandais ou autre...
mais là ça va être plus difficile pour retrouver ;-)
un film dont le titre devait être "la forêt"  ou "le village "

mais si tu passe ton image en nb c'est qu'il ya un indice fort dans les couleurs ...

le film se déroule dans une époque contemporaine
une époque passé ? SF ? heroïc fanasy ?

;-)


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Avril 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> DJ : spontanément ton image me rappelle le début de gladiator...
> 
> ça m'évoque aussi un film assez space dans un village tout neuf
> entouré d'un bois... norvégien, finlandais ou autre...
> ...


Ce n'est pas "Gladiator" ni "Le village" de M. Night Shyamalan c'est un film de 2010

Film se déroulant dans le futur et effectivement la couleur y est importante


----------



## jonson (18 Avril 2013)

Je propose une réponse: serait-ce "maléfique"? Un huis-clos français qui se passe à l'intérieur d'une cellule de prison.

non ce n'est pas ça, je n'avais pas lu tout les indices. Désolé.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h51 ----------

J'ai une autre idée: un film allemand, qui raconte une fin du monde avec un soleil qui viendrait a trop chauffer la terre. Du coup, l'atmosphère est sufocante et la couleur dominante tout au long du film est rouge orangé. Je ne me rappelle plus du titre malheureusement.


----------



## ranxerox (18 Avril 2013)

ha non ce n'est pas le village de nightshayamalamchin chose auquel je faisais référence...
mais d'un vague souvenir d'un film plus ancien...
mais je vais avoir du mal à retrouver


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Avril 2013)

jonson a dit:


> J'ai une autre idée: un film allemand, qui raconte une fin du monde avec un soleil qui viendrait a trop chauffer la terre. Du coup, l'atmosphère est sufocante et la couleur dominante tout au long du film est rouge orangé. Je ne me rappelle plus du titre malheureusement.


Ce n'est pas celui-là&#8230;



ranxerox a dit:


> ha non ce n'est pas le village de nightshayamalamchin chose auquel je faisais référence...
> mais d'un vague souvenir d'un film plus ancien...
> mais je vais avoir du mal à retrouver


Bon je reviens avec une nouvelle capture&#8230;

Voili, voilou&#8230;




Tiens un iPhone&#8230;


----------



## jonson (19 Avril 2013)

Là je suis dans le noir... & blanc. Vraiment très dur à trouver ce film.


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Avril 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Là je suis dans le noir... & blanc. Vraiment très dur à trouver ce film.


A vrai dire noir&blanc ou sépia ça changerait pas grand chose 

Un film découvert récemment pour moi avec tout de même un acteur connu 





Un sujet qui pourrait porter à controverse


----------



## jonson (19 Avril 2013)

Je tente une nouvelle réponse alors. Je dirai: Orange mécanique de Stanley Kubrick. En rapport à la couleur.


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Avril 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Je tente une nouvelle réponse alors. Je dirai: Orange mécanique de Stanley Kubrick. En rapport à la couleur.


Rien à voir du tout 




Je dirais plus étrange encore


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Avril 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Rien à voir du tout
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tes captures me font penser à *The Road (2009), *de John Hillcoat... Mais c'est un film de 2009, alors que le tien est de 2010... :hein:


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Avril 2013)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Tes captures me font penser à *The Road (2009), *de John Hillcoat... Mais c'est un film de 2009, alors que le tien est de 2010... :hein:


Excellent film au demeurant mais ce n'est pas ça 




Mais la route y a aussi une importance dans ce film


----------



## ranxerox (19 Avril 2013)

ayant lu le livre de cormac mac carthy, livre brillant, je n'ai pas voulu voir la route, de peur d'être déçu


----------



## jonson (19 Avril 2013)

alors là j'ai une nouvelle réponse à donner. Serait-ce: "Le livre d'Eli" avec Denzel Washington? Film post apocalyptique où un aveugle(D. Washington) doit emmener une bible(la dernière de l'humanité) vers une destination inconnue jusqu'à la fin?


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Avril 2013)

jonson a dit:


> alors là j'ai une nouvelle réponse à donner. Serait-ce: "Le livre d'Eli" avec Denzel Washington? Film post apocalyptique où un aveugle(D. Washington) doit emmener une bible(la dernière de l'humanité) vers une destination inconnue jusqu'à la fin?


Ben nous y voilà 

Un film très ambigu filmé dans des tons marrons avec peu de couleurs C'est pour cela que les captures en N&B n'étaient pas gênantes en soi 

conf ici pour les bandes annonces si ça vous tente 

Petite précision "D. Washington" n'est pas du tout aveugle 

Je disais film à controverse car le thème consistant à sauvegarder la dernière Bible sur terre peut-être sujet à caution

Ceci dit le film mérite d'être vu 

Qu'est-ce qui t'a mis sur la piste ? Je veille à ce que mes captures ne soit pas trouvables via google image :mouais:


----------



## jonson (19 Avril 2013)

Ce qui m'a mis sur la piste: Le fait qu'il soit question d'une route(plutôt un voyage à accomplir), que l'action se passe dans le futur, l'année de parution du film aussi. Une action dans le futur avec des rats(souris) , forcément le futur n'est pas rose, donc post guerre ou fin du monde...

Voilà en gros. Et puis ton premier post correspond à la première image de la bande annonce officielle aussi. 

Si j'ai bien compris, c'st moi qui ai la main alors?


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Avril 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Si j'ai bien compris, c'st moi qui ai la main alors?


T'as tout compris


----------



## jonson (19 Avril 2013)

Alors c'est un film assez connu. Donc plutôt facile à trouver. Soyez indulgent svp!

Première image:






[/URL][/IMG]​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h29 ----------

J'ai vraiment du mal pour héberger mes captures en ligne.


----------



## z-moon (19 Avril 2013)

Salut 
Je suis peu inspiré, mais je propose au hasard  "*Silent Hill" ?*
( que j'ai pas vu, mais c'est tout ce que l'image m'inspire, désolé ... )

ou "la petite maison dans la prairie" ? euh :mouais:


----------



## jonson (19 Avril 2013)

z-moon a dit:


> Salut
> Je suis peu inspiré, mais je propose au hasard  "*Silent Hill" ?*
> ( que j'ai pas vu, mais c'est tout ce que l'image m'inspire, désolé ... )
> 
> ou "la petite maison dans la prairie" ? euh :mouais:



Non ce n'est pas "Silent Hill". Mais c'est  bien un film américain. 





[/url][/IMG]​


----------



## flotow (19 Avril 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Non ce n'est pas "Silent Hill". Mais c'est  bien un film américain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Les Oiseaux de Hitchcock ?!


----------



## Berthold (19 Avril 2013)

Un peu au pif, tes captures me font penser à Moonrise kingdom&#8230; ?


----------



## jonson (19 Avril 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Les Oiseaux de Hitchcock ?!



Bien joué mec. Comment t'as fait aussi vite? Là je suis bluffé.

C'était bien les oiseaux d'Alfred Hitchcock sorti en 1963 avec Tipi Hedren dans la rôle principal.
Encore bravo!


----------



## flotow (19 Avril 2013)

J'ai pas vraiment tilté sur la première, mais sur la seconde oui. C'est une des images de la fin du film quand ils partent en voiture. Puis j'ai re-regardé la première image et y'a les structures de jeux 

Alors après j'ai cherché rapidement sur google image et j'ai vu la structure (different point de vue) mais même tour.

Donc voilà 

Un instant pour la suite 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h38 ----------

Dur dur pour que ce ne soit pas trouvé par Google Image


----------



## jonson (19 Avril 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Dur dur pour que ce ne soit pas trouvé par Google Image



Je te le fait pas dire.


----------



## flotow (19 Avril 2013)

Y'a un site qui revient tout le temps 
(mais celle là, normalement, n'y passe pas )


----------



## jonson (19 Avril 2013)

Je propose: la ligne verte avec tom hanks.


----------



## flotow (19 Avril 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Je propose: la ligne verte avec tom hanks.


Rien à voir.

Tout part de là (je parle du lieu de la photo)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h13 ----------




Tucpasquic a dit:


> Rien à voir.
> 
> Tout part de là.


Y'a un site qui a toutes les images du film, avec un intervalle de moins de 2sec  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h16 ----------

Si vous n'allez pas voir sur Google Images, je peux mettre d'autres images à d'autre moment :rose: (en fait je vais être obligé hein donc soyez sympa, jouez le jeu )


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Avril 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Si vous n'allez pas voir sur Google Images, je peux mettre d'autres images à d'autre moment :rose: (en fait je vais être obligé hein donc soyez sympa, jouez le jeu )


Trop tard je suis tombé dessus  

Mais bon ayant fait une session dernièrement je vais laisser leur chance à d'autres


----------



## flotow (19 Avril 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Trop tard je suis tombé dessus&#8230;
> 
> Mais bon ayant fait une session dernièrement je vais laisser leur chance à d'autres&#8230;


Vraiment ? 

Pourtant je l'avait vérifiée :mouais: 

Bon, ben si elle passe&#8230; je peux en mettre d'autres alors, une de plus, une moins


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Avril 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Vraiment ?
> 
> Pourtant je l'avait vérifiée :mouais:
> 
> Bon, ben si elle passe je peux en mettre d'autres alors, une de plus, une moins


Tu peux 

Sur ce jeu je n'utilise que des vidéos en ma possession ce qui me permet de sélectionner des captures non identifiables par ailleurs Je sais je suis un roublard


----------



## flotow (19 Avril 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Tu peux
> 
> Sur ce jeu je n'utilise que des vidéos en ma possession ce qui me permet de sélectionner des captures non identifiables par ailleurs Je sais je suis un roublard



J'ai la vidéo aussi. Sauf qu'il y a un site qui, comme je le dit plus haut, a une image toutes les deux secondes ou moins  C'est beaucoup moins facile


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Avril 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> J'ai la vidéo aussi. Sauf qu'il y a un site qui, comme je le dit plus haut, a une image toutes les deux secondes ou moins  C'est beaucoup moins facile


En effet ça facilite pas les choses :mouais:
T'aurais du choisir un autre film en sachant cela 
Ceci dit j'ai pas vu pour autant donc j'ai pas d'avis dessus


----------



## Romuald (19 Avril 2013)

Perso je ne passe jamais par google image. Quant à ceux qui l'utilisent pour 'gagner', vous dire ce que j'en pense serait hors charte.
Et pas la peine non plus pour vérifier sa réponse : On pense avoir trouvé, on poste, et tant pis si c'est pas ça, on passe pas le bac, mUrde !

Alors va-z-y, poste.


----------



## z-moon (19 Avril 2013)

Une histoire de cheval :mouais: ... *"Cheval de guerre" ?*


----------



## flotow (19 Avril 2013)

z-moon a dit:


> Une histoire de cheval :mouais: ... *"Cheval de guerre" ?*


Non.
Il arrive quelque chose avec le cheval (mais on ne le voit pas). Par contre, ce qui arrive est ce qu'il fait que le personnage se retrouve là ou il est (image 1).


----------



## Berthold (20 Avril 2013)

Difficile avec si peu de captures. Y a pas moyen de tricher en coupant tes images, afin que ce fameux site soit contourné ?


----------



## ranxerox (20 Avril 2013)

puis ce qui serait pas mal - en règle générale - c'est de jouer avec d'autres indices,
époques, acteurs, metteurs en scène, histoire etc ... sans donner
des indices trop facile ou trop précis...

personnes n'a vu tout les films
et c'est pas mal de faire des recherches avec google
( je ne parle pas de google image que je ne sais pas utiliser)
compulser des fiches de films etc ...
c'est le jeu aussi ça

pas mal aussi de répondre aux questions
et d'en poser... ça aussi c'est le jeu...

qu'on ait de la matière pour rechercher...

parce qu'une capture brute, soit on a vu le film ... soit pas ...

le jeu c'est tout de même de rechercher ... non ?

;-)


----------



## Berthold (20 Avril 2013)

Toutafê. Il me semble que c'est pour ça qu'on se retrouve ici, non ?


----------



## ranxerox (20 Avril 2013)

tucpaquic :

tes images me font penser à un état du sud des US ?
mais je me demande en même temps si ce n'est pas une colonie ?

ça se passe aux etats-unis ?


----------



## flotow (20 Avril 2013)

@berthold : pour faire plus simple, comme y'a pas moyen de contourner, je met les images epictou©
@ranxerox : oui, ça se passe aux US. Enfin, l'histoire est racontée depuis les US.

avant de regarder le film, je ne connaissait pas les acteurs. Néanmoins, l'un d'eux est connu 

Il arrive quelque chose au personnage principal dans l'image 2, ce qui l'amène à l'image 1.
De là commence l'histoire.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h38 ----------







---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h47 ----------


----------



## jonson (20 Avril 2013)

ça a tout l'air de débuter en extrème orient(Chine peu-être) et de se finir aux usa. Je dirai "Shanghai Kid", mais sans grande conviction. Puisque l'action principale a l'air de se passer dans un hôpital.


----------



## flotow (20 Avril 2013)

Non. L'histoire commence (et se termine) aux US. Par contre, entre les deux, c'est un peu partout 

Une partie se passe effectivement dans un hôpital (on voit les deux personnages principaux à l'hôpital). Chacun ayant une bonne raison d'y être.


----------



## jonson (20 Avril 2013)

Je parierai donc pour un médecin et son patient. Mias là je sèche complet.


----------



## flotow (20 Avril 2013)

Tout les deux patients 

Soyez patients aussi, j'ai d'autres images 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h13 ----------

Si vous trouvez le lien entre le cheval et l'hôpital, vous avez un bon indice quant au pourquoi de la présence d'un des deux personnages.

D'ailleurs, tout a un lien avec l'hôpital !


----------



## ranxerox (20 Avril 2013)

intialement je me disais que le personnage principal avait un accident décisif dans sa vie
par exemple un grand sportif qui doit définitivement arrêter son sport suite à cet accident...

je suis en train de me demander si dans ton image 2 ce n'est pas le cheval qui effectue le sauvetage... une sorte de cheval ambulancier ...



ce n'est pê pas clair... ?


----------



## flotow (20 Avril 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> intialement je me disais que le personnage principal avait un accident décisif dans sa vie


exactement !


ranxerox a dit:


> par exemple un grand sportif qui doit définitivement arrêter son sport suite à cet accident...


En quelque sorte, mais ce n'est pas un sportif 


ranxerox a dit:


> je suis en train de me demander si dans ton image 2 ce n'est pas le cheval qui effectue le sauvetage... une sorte de cheval ambulancier ...



Rien à voir. Le cheval est la cause (indirecte).
Pour le cheval avec le fourgon derrière, rien à voir avec le premier cheval, cette image ne servant qu'à situer l'action ici


----------



## ranxerox (20 Avril 2013)

oui aussi, j'ai une deuxième question :

est-ce que le cheval est un personnage principal du film ?
ou le cheval au sens large...

ou bien est-ce que le cheval n'est qu'une anecdote dans tes captures ?

;-)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h57 ----------

ha ben t'as posté plus vite que moi

oui en fait le perso a un accident de cheval
mais le cheval n'est pê pas un sujet du film ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h57 ----------

pour faire simple, je me demande si nous ne faisons pas erreur à considérer qu'il sa'git d'un film de cheval ?


----------



## flotow (20 Avril 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> oui aussi, j'ai une deuxième question :
> 
> est-ce que le cheval est un personnage principal du film ?
> ou le cheval au sens large...
> ...




le cheval n'est pas un personnage du film. le cheval est la cause (indirecte) pour laquelle l'un des personnage se retrouve à l'hôpital. 

il y a bien d'autres chevaux dans le film, sans qu'aucun ne soit plus qu'un moyen de transport.

l'accident est lié au métier du personnage qui se retrouve à l'hôpital (et on comprend pourquoi à la fin du film).

donc non, le cheval n'est pas le sujet du film, mais il vous donnera une piste sur qui est l'un des personnages principaux (et pourquoi la suite du film est "comme ça" )


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Avril 2013)

Les captures et les indices me font penser à un film que je n'ai hélas toujours pas vu, mais qui m'intéresse depuis un moment et que je verrai dès que possible : *The Fall (2006)*, de Tarsem Singh. 
Film qui semble décidément intéressant, si c'est bien ça dont il s'agit.


----------



## flotow (20 Avril 2013)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Les captures et les indices me font penser à un film que je n'ai hélas toujours pas vu, mais qui m'intéresse depuis un moment et que je verrai dès que possible : *The Fall (2006)*, de Tarsem Singh.
> Film qui semble décidément intéressant, si c'est bien ça dont il s'agit.




Allez hop, je passe la main 

[youtube]iO0LYcCoeJY[/youtube]

@humanfly : ben ça faisait un moment que je l'avait et puis je me suis décidé à le regarder il y a un mois. Et ben c'est super vachement bien  :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h39 ----------

(et pour le site qui a toutes les captures : http://www.fishsticktheatre.com/Movies/TheFall/1.html)

Si c'est pas difficile de pas se faire repérer par Google images après ça


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Avril 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Allez hop, je passe la main
> 
> [youtube]iO0LYcCoeJY[/youtube]
> 
> ...



Merci. 

Je verrai ce film dès que possible. 




Film que j'ai déjà proposé une fois, mais pas très récemment : 








​


----------



## ranxerox (20 Avril 2013)

un conte ?
un film pour enfant ?


----------



## jonson (20 Avril 2013)

Un rapport à la religion peu-être? Le perso du centre ressemble à la vierge marie.


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Avril 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> un conte ?
> un film pour enfant ?



Non. 




jonson a dit:


> Un rapport à la religion peu-être? Le perso du centre ressemble à la vierge marie.



C'est possible...  En fait, je n'ai pas revu ce film depuis quelques années... 
Mais cette session pourrait fort bien me envie de le revoir bientôt ! 

En fait, il est difficile de répondre précisément à ta question sans trop donner d'indices... 
En gros, il s'agit des pensées d'un personnages, découvertes par un autre... 

Et ça y est, je risque encore d'en avoir trop dit... :rateau:











​


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Avril 2013)

Vous avez déjà pas mal d'indices, là, je pense... 
Essayer de vous débrouiller avec ça, je repasse à une heure indéterminée...


----------



## Berthold (21 Avril 2013)

:hein: C'est pas l'imaginarium du Dr Parnassus, par hasard ? Je ne l'ai pas revu depuis longtemps ; le thème évoqué est le bon, par contre les captures ne me parlent pas


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Avril 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> :hein: C'est pas l'imaginarium du Dr Parnassus, par hasard ? Je ne l'ai pas revu depuis longtemps ; le thème évoqué est le bon, par contre les captures ne me parlent pas


Je ne l'ai pas (encore) vu. 

Ce n'est pas ça, donc. 
Sans vouloir trop m'avancer, je pense pouvoir dire que ces deux films ont sans doute quelques points communs, mais aussi pas mal de différences. 












J'hésite à donner d'autres infos sur le sujet du film que je vous propose, ou même que le(s) genre(s) dans le(s)quel(s) il s'inscrit... 
Ce qui risquerait d'abréger brutalement cette session... ​ 
​


----------



## ranxerox (21 Avril 2013)

ce que tu dis m'évoque "dans la peau de jhon malkovitch"... souvenir lointain mais tes captures ne semblent pas correspondre... mais pê est-ce le même type d'histoire ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h09 ----------

michel gondry, à tout hasard ?
qui utilises parfois - sans le connaitre bien -
des décors et effets fantastiques...


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Avril 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> ce que tu dis m'évoque "dans la peau de jhon malkovitch"... souvenir lointain mais tes captures ne semblent pas correspondre... mais pê est-ce le même type d'histoire ?


 

Intéressant film, mais ça n'est pas ça. 





ranxerox a dit:


> michel gondry, à tout hasard ?
> qui utilises parfois - sans le connaitre bien -
> des décors et effets fantastiques...



Intéressant réalisateur, mais ça n'est pas lui. 










Gros indice, mais il est désormais difficile d'éviter les gros indices : l'héroïne travaille pour le FBI.


​


----------



## ranxerox (21 Avril 2013)

houlà ça rappelles inception ça... mais je ne l'ai pas vu aprés visionnage de la BA il ne semble pas que ce soit ça :/


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Avril 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> houlà ça rappelles inception ça... mais je ne l'ai pas vu aprés visionnage de la BA il ne semble pas que ce soit ça :/



Non. 

Film en coproduction. Allemagne - USA. 
Réalisateur indien. 

Là, vous disposez de bien davantage d'indices qu'il vous en faut, non?...  










​


----------



## jonson (21 Avril 2013)

ça n'a rien à voir avec Inception, crois moi.

On dirai de la SF. Mais je dirai que c'est plutôt du fantastique.


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Avril 2013)

jonson a dit:


> ça n'a rien à voir avec Inception, crois moi.
> 
> On dirai de la SF. Mais je dirai que c'est plutôt du fantastique.




Sur imdb, ce film est classé : " Sci-Fi - Thriller "

L'héroïne travaille pour le FBI sans en faire partie... Elle est "travailleuse sociale"... 
Le FBI la persuade d'utiliser un procédé révolutionnaire pour tenter de localiser et si possible de sauver une victime kidnappée par un criminel... 

Bon, là, ça devrait être facile, non?... 









​


----------



## jonson (21 Avril 2013)

En fait je n'ai jamais ce film. Car à l'époque de sa sortie, j'avais lu une critique qui l'avais assassiné. Je pense que ton film est: *The cell*.


----------



## ranxerox (21 Avril 2013)

bien joué ! ... cinéma et cinéaste qui me sont totalement étranger ;-))
je crois que si j'avais vu la ba, j'aurai fui ...


----------



## jonson (21 Avril 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> bien joué ! ... cinéma et cinéaste qui me sont totalement étranger ;-))
> je crois que si j'avais vu la ba, j'aurai fui ...



Merci! 

Je pense que je ne verrai jamais ce film. Il ne m'attirait pas à l'époque et encore moins maintenant.

Donc c'est moi qui ai la main. J'attends quand même le retour de Human Fly avant de lancer une nouvelle session.


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Avril 2013)

jonson a dit:


> En fait je n'ai jamais ce film. Car à l'époque de sa sortie, j'avais lu une critique qui l'avais assassiné. Je pense que ton film est: *The cell*.



Il s'agit bien de *The Cell (2000)*, qui à mon humble avis ne mérite pas du tout d'être assassiné. 
Par contre, ce n'est pas mon film, c'est celui de *Tarsem Singh*...  
Soit le réalisateur de *The Fall*, proposé par le truc en plastique lors de la précédente session...  

C'est pour ça que j'avais voulu vous proposer une nouvelle fois ce film. 











Bien joué, à toi la main ! :king:


----------



## flotow (21 Avril 2013)

Y'a pas à dire, The Fall est beaucoup plus sympa


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Avril 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Y'a pas à dire, The Fall est beaucoup plus sympa



The Fall fait partie de mes films à trouver en DVD dès que possible.


----------



## jonson (21 Avril 2013)

Voici pour cette nouvelle session. J'espère faire mieux que 3 heures avec celui là.



​


----------



## flotow (21 Avril 2013)

Human-Fly a dit:


> The Fall fait partie de mes films à trouver en DVD dès que possible.


http://www.amazon.fr/s/ref=nb_sb_no...fall&sprefix=the+fall,aps&rh=i:aps,k:the fall



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h26 ----------




jonson a dit:


> Voici pour cette nouvelle session. J'espère faire mieux que 3 heures avec celui là.
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Ah ouais, je connais 


Nan, j'déconne


----------



## jonson (21 Avril 2013)

J'ai vraiment du mal pour uploader les images. Vous n'auriez pas une solution?



​
Une deuxième capture, car avec la première personne ne risque de trouver.


----------



## ranxerox (21 Avril 2013)

t'as pas plus petit ? ;-D


----------



## jonson (21 Avril 2013)

Si! Je vais essayer de les mettre sous forme d'icone. 

Si non tu peux cliquer dessus si tu le souhaite. :love:


----------



## jonson (21 Avril 2013)

Nouvelle capture et un indice: le film est d'origine britannique.





[/url][/IMG]​


----------



## Berthold (21 Avril 2013)

Heu&#8230; je ne vois pas tes 2 premières captures&#8230; J'ai droit à un joli petit carré bleu avec un point d'interrogation dedans, du plus pur style "de quelle image parlez-vous ?"&#8230;

Sinon, vues la couleur et la luminosité de la seule capture que je vois, je dirais Dark Blue&#8230;  Que je n'ai évidemment pas vu &#8230;


----------



## jonson (21 Avril 2013)

Je t'ai remis les deux premières captures. Est-ce-que tu les vois maintenant?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h00 ----------

Ok j'ai re-uploader les deux images. Je m'exécute: 






​
Voilà voilà.

Le réalisateur du film est également britannique.


----------



## Berthold (21 Avril 2013)

Pas mieux :


----------



## jonson (21 Avril 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> Heu je ne vois pas tes 2 premières captures J'ai droit à un joli petit carré bleu avec un point d'interrogation dedans, du plus pur style "de quelle image parlez-vous ?"
> 
> Sinon, vues la couleur et la luminosité de la seule capture que je vois, je dirais Dark Blue  Que je n'ai évidemment pas vu



Ce n'est évidement pas *Dark Blue*


----------



## Berthold (21 Avril 2013)

Ah oui là d'accord.


----------



## jonson (21 Avril 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> Pas mieux :



Merde alors. :hein: Je viens tout juste de les remettre. Et en cliquant dessus?


----------



## Berthold (21 Avril 2013)

La pinède, la couleur bleue me font penser au Labyrinthe de Pan&#8230; mais j'ai un gros doute&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h18 ----------




jonson a dit:


> Merde alors. :hein: Je viens tout juste de les remettre. Et en cliquant dessus?


Non non pas d'inquiétude, nos messages se sont croisés. C'est tout bon maintenant.


----------



## jonson (21 Avril 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> La pinède, la couleur bleue me font penser au Labyrinthe de Pan mais j'ai un gros doute
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h18 ----------
> 
> ...



Non ce n'est pas le Labyrinthe de Pan. Un film que j'ai apprécié soit dit en passant. Le film que je propose n'est pas dans ce genre là. 

Est-ce-que tu arrives à voir les images maintenant?
Est-ce-que d'autres les voient également?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h21 ----------

Sorry.


----------



## Berthold (21 Avril 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Non ce n'est pas le Labyrinthe de Pan. Un film que j'ai apprécié soit dit en passant. Le film que je propose n'est pas dans ce genre là.


Je m'en doutais un peu.


jonson a dit:


> Est-ce-que tu arrives à voir les images maintenant?
> Est-ce-que d'autres les voient également?


Oui dans ton dernier post.


----------



## jonson (21 Avril 2013)

Bon allez comme t'es sympa je te mets une nouvelle image rien que pour toi :love:



​
Et indice aussi. Parce que je suis comme ça. Le film est de 2002.


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Avril 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Bon allez comme t'es sympa je te mets une nouvelle image rien que pour toi :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je penserais bien à *The Pianist*, qui est justement de 2002, et part ailleurs de *Polanski*... 
Mais c'est un film en coproduction... France - Pologne - Allemagne - Royaume Uni... Un film pas complètement britannique, donc...  


PS : Par ailleurs, pour ce qui est de ré-héberger et de poster des images, tu es en net progrès !


----------



## jonson (21 Avril 2013)

> PS : Par ailleurs, pour ce qui est de ré-héberger et de poster des images, tu es en net progrès !



Merci!

Mais ce n'est pas *The Pianist* de *Polanski*. Désolé.
Je remets une capture, histoire de faire avancer les choses.



​
Les images en noir et blanc sont dues à une vision subjectif d'un ou des protagoniste(s) du film.


----------



## Berthold (21 Avril 2013)

:rose: C'est pas pour être ch mais je ne vois pas les 2 dernières




:rateau:


----------



## jonson (22 Avril 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> :rose: C'est pas pour être ch&#8230; mais je ne vois pas les 2 dernières&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok j'ai compris d'où vient le problème. Une fois que l'on a uploadé les images sur un serveur il ne faut plus les effacer, sous peine de les voir disparaître des forums. Au tant pour moi. Je n'était pas au courant de ce fait. 

Pour corriger le tir, je vais remettre toutes les captures et faire un récap des différents indices donnés jusqu'à présent.











​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h13 ----------











​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h15 ----------

*Pour les indices:* c'est un film britannique de 2002 réalisé par un britannique. Ce n'est pas le Labyrinthe de Pan, ce n'est pas Dark Bleu. Les prises en noir & blanc sont en fait: des scènes vues de manières subjectives par un ou des protagonistes du film. PS: ce n'est pas non plus The pianist de Polanski.

Encore mille pardons pour ma bêtise. :rateau:

Sur ce, bonne nuit à tous et à demain pour la suite. :sleep:


----------



## ranxerox (22 Avril 2013)

les passage en n&b, est-ce lorsqu'un personnage se souvient de son enfance ?
passée dans cette maison ?

la première image semble être des fléchettes,
ce qui m'évoque l'enfance ... non ?

ces images pourraient être aussi le décors d'un film fantastique et/ou d'horreur ?

ha oui, une dernière question, si le film est brittanique,
il se déroule aussi en angleterre ?


----------



## jonson (22 Avril 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> les passage en n&b, est-ce lorsqu'un personnage se souvient de son enfance ?
> passée dans cette maison ?
> 
> la première image semble être des fléchettes,
> ...



Bonjour à toi.

*Alors pour les images en noie & blanc*: non, ce ne sont pas des souvenirs, mais plutôt de l'action en temps réelle.

*La maison* est le lieu de l'action finale. Je dirai même que la moitié de l'action s'y déroule. Il n'y a aucun flashback dans ce film, tout est au présent. Sauf peu-être les 3 dernières images du film(pas mes captures bien sûr) qui donnent une sorte de conclusion à l'histoire.

*Les fléchettes*: elles n'ont rien de joués je t'assure. C'est même le contraire. Mais dans mon souvenir les protagonistes n'y ont même pas recours. Pour info il n'y a pas d'enfants dans ce film. Je pense même qu'il est interdit au moins de 16ans.

*Le genre*: fantastique/horreur tu as tapé dans le mille. Je préciserai même du type: survivor.

*Le lieu de l'action*: l'histoire se déroule entièrement dans une forêt écossaise. Je peux ajouter que le film a été tourné au Luxembourg et en Ecosse.

Voili voilou, avec ça vous devriez ne plus être très loin du résultat. 

Bonne journée à tous!


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Avril 2013)

En recoupant tes indices il pourrait s'agir de "Dog Soldiers" mais je ne l'ai pas vu&#8230;


----------



## jonson (22 Avril 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> En recoupant tes indices il pourrait s'agir de "Dog Soldiers" mais je ne l'ai pas vu&#8230;



C'est bien ça. Bravo! Un film de Neil Marshall. Des soldats, pensant aller à un simple exercice d'entrainement sur le terrain, se retrouvent confrontés à une meute de loup-garous sanguinaires. L'histoire veut que les supérieurs étaient au courant et voulaient, en fait capturer ces petites bêtes. Mais c'était mal les connaitre. Puisque les chasseurs deviennent, au final, les proies.

J'ai vu ce film deux fois. La première fois, il m'avait surpris parce qu'au titre je ne m'attendais vraiment pas à un survivor. Au final, c'est une série B qui se laisse regarder. Il n'y a pas de surenchère des les scènes gores. Juste le passage où l'un des soldats se bat à main nues avec un loup-garou est totalement abusé. Sinon j'ai bien aimé.

Et vous? Vous en pensez quoi?

Bien entendu à toi la main Dos Jones!
Et encore bravo!!!


----------



## ranxerox (22 Avril 2013)

lol ben j'ai regardé la BA ce matin...
mais avec les seules captures que tu avais posté,
c'était difficile de voir que c'était le même film :-(


----------



## jonson (22 Avril 2013)

J'en ai pourtant posté 6 au total.

Mais je les ai choisies de manières à ce que se soit un peu plus difficile que la dernière fois.
Parce qu'à ce moment là, je n'avais pas fait long feu... 

J'avoue aussi que le film n'est pas non plus très connu. Mais je te le recommande.


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Avril 2013)

Continuons donc avec celui-là&#8230; 




Film de 1997. Réalisateur célèbre et acteur principal aussi célèbre&#8230;


----------



## jonson (22 Avril 2013)

Est-ce-qu'il est du genre horreur/fantastique?


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Avril 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Est-ce-qu'il est du genre horreur/fantastique?


Classé fantastique avec un peu d'humour déjanté&#8230;  Interdit au -12 ans seulement&#8230;


----------



## flotow (22 Avril 2013)

Steve Coogan ?


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Avril 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Steve Coogan ?


Non du tout&#8230;


----------



## jonson (22 Avril 2013)

J'aurais dit la famille adams, mais c'est pas ça.


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Avril 2013)

jonson a dit:


> J'aurais dit la famille adams, mais c'est pas ça.


Ce n'est pas la famillle Adams en effet


----------



## Berthold (22 Avril 2013)

Les 101 dalmatiens ?

:rose:


----------



## jonson (22 Avril 2013)

Pour le réalisateur je dirai Spielberg.


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Avril 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> Les 101 dalmatiens ?
> 
> :rose:


 Ben non&#8230;



jonson a dit:


> Pour le réalisateur je dirai Spielberg.


Non plus&#8230; quoique&#8230;


----------



## Berthold (23 Avril 2013)

&#8226; Il pleut beaucoup dans ce film ? Ça a une importance ?

&#8226; La prise de vue avec des tutures : Los Angeles (j'ai l'impression de souvent voir ce cadrage dans les films US à LA&#8230; mais la pente n'est pas suffisante&#8230 ?


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Avril 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> &#8226; Il pleut beaucoup dans ce film ? Ça a une importance ?
> 
> &#8226; La prise de vue avec des tutures : Los Angeles (j'ai l'impression de souvent voir ce cadrage dans les films US à LA&#8230; mais la pente n'est pas suffisante&#8230 ?


Comme dirait l'autre "Il pleut toujours un peu quelque part&#8230;" Ça n'a donc pas d'importance dans ce film&#8230; 

Film tourné en Nouvelle-Zélande la preuve&#8230;





C'est l'acteur principal que l'on voit&#8230;


----------



## ranxerox (23 Avril 2013)

en compulsant une liste de fiche de film de 1997,
je ne savais pas que j'en avais vu autant ;-)

ce qui m'intrigue c'est qu'avec tous ces indices,
c'est un film que je pourrai avoir vu... ggrrr

il me semble que ça aurait été bien le genre de film rock'n'roll que j'allais voir

certaines de tes images (la manoir au début, puis l'éspèce de personnage en gros plan)
me font penser à tim burton qui cartonnait déjà à l'époque,
mais je ne vois pas ...

un cinéaste qui a souvent recours au fantastique,
david lynch et en 1997, c'est lost highway mais ça n'est pas ça d'aprés la BA...

l'acteur principal de dos dans ta dernière capture m'évoque tout autant mark wahlberg ou edward norton...
robert carlyle ?

non là je sèche

;-)


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Avril 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> en compulsant une liste de fiche de film de 1997,
> je ne savais pas que j'en avais vu autant ;-)
> 
> ce qui m'intrigue c'est qu'avec tous ces indices,
> ...


Quelques indices de plus alors&#8230;

- Il n'a pas tourné avec David Lynch
- Il a tourné avec Tim Burton
- Ce n'est aucun des acteurs que tu as cité&#8230;




Bon courage&#8230;


----------



## z-moon (23 Avril 2013)

Salut 

*Fantômes contre fantômes ??*


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Avril 2013)

z-moon a dit:


> Salut
> 
> *Fantômes contre fantômes ??*


Ben voilà on y arrive 

Le film

La fiche wikipedia de Michael_J._Fox

A toi la main


----------



## z-moon (23 Avril 2013)

Merci Dos Jones 





Désolé pour la taille de la photo, j'ai pas d'accès direct au film avant ce soir ...
j'en posterai d'autres et plus grandes tout à l'heure, si personne ne trouve d'ici là


----------



## Berthold (23 Avril 2013)

Heu&#8230; des haricots dans deux tasses ?


----------



## z-moon (23 Avril 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> Heu&#8230; des haricots dans deux tasses ?


ce ne sont pas des haricots 

si je vous dis ce que c&#8217;est, ça risque d&#8217;être trop facile après ^^
alors il va falloir deviner ou proposer autre chose 

Ce qu'il y a dans les tasses commence par un "M"


----------



## Berthold (23 Avril 2013)

et c'est important pour le film ?

Des Médicaments ?
Des Mange-tout ?
Des Mésanges ?
Des Mutants ?
Des Moteurs ?
Des Malfaçons ?

 hem pardon

:rose:


----------



## z-moon (23 Avril 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> et c'est important pour le film ?


Disons que ce n'est pas particulièrement important pour la trame générale du film, mais que c'est un événement notable pour un(e) des protagoniste, dans la mesure où c'était la dernière chose partagée ...



> Des Médicaments ?
> Des Mange-tout ?
> Des Mésanges ?
> Des Mutants ?
> ...



nop, rien de tout ça


----------



## jonson (23 Avril 2013)

z-moon a dit:


> Merci Dos Jones
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je dirai des marshmallows. 
Si non on dirai des plans sur cette photo. Avec en plus une photo d'une ville avec un building: New York peu-être? 
Si new york --> donc film américain?


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Avril 2013)

Kick-Ass


----------



## z-moon (23 Avril 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Je dirai des marshmallows.
> Si non on dirai des plans sur cette photo. Avec en plus une photo d'une ville avec un building: New York peu-être?
> Si new york --> donc film américain?


Ouiiii, ce sont bien des marshmallows  
l'histoire se passe vraisemblablement à New york ( sauf erreur de ma part )
et c'est un film américain

je vous prépare d'autres photos de meilleure qualité 

Ah bas non ... plus besoin 




Bravo Pharmacos !!!
et ce malgré ma photo pourrie, bien joué ^^

à toi


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Avril 2013)

Hello

Je vais devoir passer mon tour 
Je bosse......... désolé d'avoir trouvé 




z-moon je te repasse la main. C'était trop facile


----------



## Berthold (23 Avril 2013)

Pharmacos a dit:


> désolé d'avoir trouvé


  Décidément y'a un blème sur ce fil  :love:


----------



## z-moon (23 Avril 2013)

Pharmacos a dit:


> z-moon je te repasse la main. C'était trop facile


et bien merci 

hop!


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Avril 2013)

z-moon a dit:


> et bien merci
> 
> hop!




Pratiquement au pif, *Ninja Assassin (2009)*, de James McTeigue
?...


----------



## z-moon (23 Avril 2013)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Pratiquement au pif, *Ninja Assassin (2009)*, de James McTeigue
> ?...


Désolé, c'est pas ça 

C'est un film qu'on pourrait qualifier d'action et déjanté :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Avril 2013)

z-moon a dit:


> Désolé, c'est pas ça
> 
> C'est un film qu'on pourrait qualifier d'action et déjanté :love:


C'est "Machette"

Essaye encore une fois


----------



## z-moon (23 Avril 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> C'est "Machette"
> 
> Essaye encore une fois



bé oué, c'est ça 
un film bien poillant en fait 
2 suites sont en préparation, ça va s'appeler "Machete kills" et "Machete kills again" je crois

alors c'est à toi


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Avril 2013)

z-moon a dit:


> bé oué, c'est ça
> un film bien poillant en fait
> 2 suites sont en préparation, ça va s'appeler "Machete kills" et "Machete kills again" je crois
> 
> alors c'est à toi


NON non j'ai suffisamment donné 

Trouve nous autre chose de plus corsé


----------



## z-moon (24 Avril 2013)

Ah ? euh bon d'accord, je vais en trouver un bien difficile ! ... ou pas 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h12 ----------

Cette fois va falloir s'accrocher  si c'est pas du corsé, je ne mis connais pas


----------



## Berthold (24 Avril 2013)

Ça parle de boxe ?


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Avril 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> Ça parle de boxe ?



Je pencherais davantage en faveur du billard, mais par contre je ne vois pas encore trop de quel film il s'agit... :hein:

Sans aucune convoction, je propose *The Color of Money (1986)*, de Martin Scorsese...


----------



## ranxerox (24 Avril 2013)

polar ?

@human... pfiuu... la couleur de l'argent... je fus jeune...
impossible de me rappeller une quelconque image ;-)


----------



## z-moon (24 Avril 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> Ça parle de boxe ?


Absolument pas de boxe ... ça bastonne quand même, mais pas trop avec les mains, plutôt avec toutes sortes d'objets contondants et perforants 



> Sans aucune convoction, je propose *The Color of Money (1986)*, de Martin Scorsese...


non, ça ne parle pas du tout de billard 



> polar ?


non, "Comédie romantique" ... enfin en partie seulement 




Je rajouterai d'autres photos si besoin vers midi


----------



## z-moon (24 Avril 2013)

:sleep:



:mouais: et



c'est mieux là non ?


----------



## jonson (24 Avril 2013)

4 mariages et un enterrement peu-être?


----------



## z-moon (24 Avril 2013)

jonson a dit:


> 4 mariages et un enterrement peu-être?


non 

Comédie "romantique" seulement en partie  , enterrements : aucun


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Avril 2013)

Sans trop de conviction... *Braindead* (1992), de *Peter Jackson*?... 
Je ne l'ai pas revu depuis des années... :rateau:


----------



## z-moon (24 Avril 2013)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Sans trop de conviction... *Braindead* (1992), de *Peter Jackson*?...
> Je ne l'ai pas revu depuis des années... :rateau:


ce n'est pas "Braindead" mais y'a de ça


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Avril 2013)

z-moon a dit:


> ce n'est pas "Braindead" mais y'a de ça



Alors je pense que ça pourrait être *Re-Animator* (1985), de *Stuart Gordon*. 


PS : Si j'ai malheureusement gagné, je ne serai pas disponible avant ce soir, sans doute tard...  Voire demain... :rateau: Là, je passais juste en vitesse... :rateau:
Si quelqu'un est disponible tout de suite, qu'il n'hésite pas à prendre la main !


----------



## z-moon (24 Avril 2013)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Alors je pense que ça pourrait être *Re-Animator* (1985), de *Stuart Gordon*.
> 
> 
> PS : Si j'ai malheureusement gagné, je ne serai pas disponible avant ce soir, sans doute tard...  Voire demain... :rateau: Là, je passais juste en vitesse... :rateau:
> Si quelqu'un est disponible tout de suite, qu'il n'hésite pas à prendre la main !


Rassures toi, c'est pas ça non plus


----------



## ranxerox (24 Avril 2013)

c'est marrant certaines images me rapelle "les revenants" mais bon c'est un film français...


un film de romero ?

bad taste ?

t'es sûr que c'est une comedie romantique ?

certaines de tes images me font plutôt penser à un film de zombie ;-))


----------



## z-moon (24 Avril 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> c'est marrant certaines images me rapelle "les revenants" mais bon c'est un film français...
> 
> 
> un film de romero ?
> ...



c'est un film britannique : une comédie romantique avec des zombies


----------



## ranxerox (24 Avril 2013)

comédie anglaise avec des zombies,
google m'aiguille vers shaun of the dead ?

oui il semble bien que ce soit cela...
le titre est trés célèbre... surtout pour les fana de film d'horreur faut dire...


----------



## z-moon (24 Avril 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> comédie anglaise avec des zombies,
> google m'aiguille vers shaun of the dead ?
> 
> oui il semble bien que ce soit cela...
> le titre est trés célèbre... surtout pour les fana de film d'horreur faut dire...



pfff, merci Google encore une fois 
bon en même temps c'est un peu ma faute, indice trop facile ...
enfin du moment que c'est pas grâce à Google image, ça va 

bien joué 
à toi


----------



## ranxerox (24 Avril 2013)

le but du jeu c'est de chercher et trouver ?
pas nécessairement de répondre uniquement si on a vu le film ?

tu me donnes un gros indices, à savoir,
un film de zombies mais c'est parce que je te le demande
et parce que je l'ai deviné...

le but c'est aussi de poser des questions et d'y répondre...
pas nécessairement de balancer des réponses brutes au hasard ?

le but c'est aussi que quelqu'un trouve ? non ?

un jeu de devinette via internet c'est évident qu'on utilise google non ?


----------



## z-moon (24 Avril 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> le but du jeu c'est de chercher et trouver ?
> pas nécessairement de répondre uniquement si on a vu le film ?
> 
> tu me donnes un gros indices, à savoir,
> ...



t'emballes pas mon chou  ce n'est pas toi qui est en cause 

C'est moi qui donne trop facilement des indices ( j'aurais pu aussi bien donner le titre du film), c'était plus une autocritique au deuxième degré ... certainement pas une attaque personnelle, désolé 

*oui, bien sur que c'est bien d'utiliser Google*, ne serait ce que pour vérifier les réponses que l'on donne ... mais Google image est tellement "performant" que ça en devient parfois trop facile, sauf si on décide de s'en passer ce qui est le cas je crois pour la plupart des joueurs, mais je peux me tromper

Félicitations encore une fois
Bon, je crois que c'est à toi


----------



## ranxerox (24 Avril 2013)

l'indice de trop c'est "comedie romantique"...
en contraste avec des photos angoissantes...

;-)


--

si vous voulez bien patientez qq heures
pour la suite ?


----------



## z-moon (24 Avril 2013)

Pas de souci pour moi


----------



## Lio70 (25 Avril 2013)

Sur base des photos je n'ai pas reconnu Shaun of the Dead bien que j'ai vu ce film. il y avait quelques bonnes scenes, comme lorsqu'ils sortent du batiment en grognant comme des zombies pour passer inapercus au milieu de la foule de zombies. :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Avril 2013)

Lio70 a dit:


> Sur base des photos je n'ai pas reconnu Shaun of the Dead bien que j'ai vu ce film. il y avait quelques bonnes scenes, comme lorsqu'ils sortent du batiment en grognant comme des zombies pour passer inapercus au milieu de la foule de zombies. :love:



Je l'ai vu aussi, et j'ai beaucoup aimé... :love:

Du coup, je m'en veux de ne pas avoir donné la bonne réponse... :rateau:


----------



## ranxerox (25 Avril 2013)

pour rester dans la série B

un cinéaste qui commence à bien se faire connaitre en france
fin des années 80-90's...

un film qui concerne cette période, à savoir la première partie de sa carrière
enfin, à ma connaissance...

avant qu'il ne soit trés connu

un cinéma hyper-violent, une sorte d'apologie de la violence même...
la violence en continue est gérée comme un ballet
et j'en viens même à me dire que la violence est presque une matière de cinéma

d'où ressortent des amitiés teintés de sentiments forts, naïfs, presque puerils parfois
et des histoires d'amours façon bleuette

un cinéma qui m'a fait flashé
ça reste de la série B
















désolé pour la qualité des images

attention la deuxième photo n'est qu'une anecdote
mais elle évoque bien la brutalité ambiante du film

;-)

d'autres captures plus tard ;-)


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Avril 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> pour rester dans la série B
> 
> un cinéaste qui commence à bien se faire connaitre en france
> fin des années 80-90's...
> ...


De suite ça m'évoque "Voyage au bout de l'enfer" mais ça doit pas être ça&#8230; Parce que c'était pas de la série B


----------



## ranxerox (25 Avril 2013)

oui je sais

mais non c'est pas du tout la même catégorie de film ...
en revanche on pourrait voir dans le film que je présente,
"un remake", "un hommage"... etc ...
il y a beaucoup de similitudes entre les deux...


un peu comme si van damme rendait hommage à stanley kubrick ;-D
j'éxagère un peu là... mais pas loin ;-)

j'adore certains films de ce cinéaste de sa première période de sa carrière
un cinéma malgré tout trés particulier, trés personnel...


----------



## jonson (25 Avril 2013)

Est-ce-que c'est du John Woo ?


----------



## ranxerox (25 Avril 2013)

bravo !

qui s'est fait connaitre en france dans les années fin 80-début 90

dans cette partie de sa carrière :

culte pour certains comme moi...
trés mauvais pour les autres...

si vous ne trouvez pas
je poste d'autres captures d'ici qq heures...

edit : pour info, film interdit au moins de 16 ans


----------



## jonson (25 Avril 2013)

Donc si c'est John Woo, je propose le syndicat du crime.


----------



## ranxerox (25 Avril 2013)

ben non 
mais c'est bien la bonne période ;-)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h46 ----------




ranxerox a dit:


> oui je sais
> 
> mais non c'est pas du tout la même catégorie de film ...
> en revanche on pourrait voir dans le film que je présente,
> ...




un film sur fond de guerre du vietnam donc ;-)


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Avril 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> ben non
> mais c'est bien la bonne période ;-)


Si ce n'est celui-là c'est donc l'autre "Les Larmes d'un héros"


----------



## ranxerox (25 Avril 2013)

non plus ;-)

john woo, période Hong kong

un scénar dans lequel on peut voir un hommage à m cimino :

- l'amitié de 3 copains, à la vie à la mort
qui font les 400 coups ensemble...

- ils vont se retrouver impliquer dans l'horreur de la guerre du vietnam
et definitivement perdre leur amitié...

- passage qui évoque assez l'emprisonnement
dans la rivière par les kmhers rouge

etc ...

vous y êtes quasi là...

:-D

avant que john woo parte aux US
et je crois que son premier est volte/face ;-)

captures ce soir au cas où...


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Avril 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> non plus ;-)
> 
> john woo, période Hong kong
> 
> ...


Alors c'est 'Une balle dans la tête"&#8230;


----------



## Berthold (25 Avril 2013)

Cogna pôdutout.


----------



## ranxerox (25 Avril 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Alors c'est 'Une balle dans la tête"&#8230;




bien joué ! à toi ;-)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h44 ----------




Berthold a dit:


> Cogna pôdutout.



oui mais john woo à vraiment commencé à être connu
lorsqu'il a commencé à faire des films US

tu dois connaitre volte/face, mission impossible 2 ?...

les films de HK sont plus passé dans des cinés avisés enfin je crois...
(et interdit au moins de 16 ans)

j'adore *une balle dans la tête*, *the killer*, qui te dit pê qq chose non ?
de la grosse série B mais trés exotiques et teintés de romantisme ;-))


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Avril 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> bien joué ! à toi ;-)


Merci 
Par contre tu m'as donné envie de voir ce film mais je sais pas où le trouver 
Doit pas être dans mon vidéo club Je vais voir sur Amazon ou autre sites de vente

Laissez moi le temps de vous concoctez un autre film à ma manière


----------



## ranxerox (25 Avril 2013)

désolé pour le manque de captures... fatigue + manque de temps ;-(


il est édité chez HK vidéos trouvable à la fnacpar ex... malheureusement assez chèr...
je te le recommande ainsi que the killer...
mais faut pas le laisser entre toutes les mains quand même ;-)

par ailleurs je croyais que vous connaitriez
et trouveriez plus vite...


----------



## jonson (25 Avril 2013)

C'est vrai que tout ces films vont envie.
Dans le même genre il y a aussi city of violence

Un peu plus récent mais tout aussi bon.


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Avril 2013)

Bon ben au suivant alors avec un peu d'exotisme&#8230;


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Avril 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Bon ben au suivant alors avec un peu d'exotisme



*Chimpanzee* ?...


----------



## flotow (25 Avril 2013)

L'odysée de Pi ?


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Avril 2013)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *Chimpanzee* ?...


Ben non mais bien tenté&#8230; 






Tucpasquic a dit:


> L'odysée de Pi ?


Trop fort toi&#8230;  

C'est quoi qui t'as mis sur la voie ?

Va falloir assumer maintenant&#8230;


----------



## flotow (25 Avril 2013)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h09 ----------

Euh là, j'ai rien sous la main et j'allais me coucher. Donc demain soir

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h09 ----------




Dos Jones a dit:


> C'est quoi qui t'as mis sur la voie ?



Les animaux en liberté dans un jardin. Et la forme de la maison au fond.
D'ailleurs, c'est le toooooouuuuuut début du film.



Dos Jones a dit:


> Va falloir assumer maintenant



Je sais


----------



## flotow (26 Avril 2013)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h22 ----------

Super ambiance


----------



## jonson (26 Avril 2013)

On ne t'attendais plus dis donc.

Est-ce-que ça parle uniquement de discothèque?


----------



## flotow (26 Avril 2013)

Ah non ! Mais il y a quelque chose à voir avec. Une partie du film se passe dans ce milieu (et un événement important s'y produit).
Il y a un sacré écart entre le sujet traité et l'ambiance.

P.S : je ne suis pas en vacances, moi


----------



## jonson (26 Avril 2013)

> P.S : je ne suis pas en vacances, moi



Je sais, je plaisantai...

Pour en revenir au film je dirai: la nuit nous appartient avec joaquim phoenix et mark welhberg.


----------



## flotow (26 Avril 2013)

Non. Rien à voir.
Par contre y'a un lien avec la nuit


----------



## jonson (26 Avril 2013)

Le sujet traité est loin d'être joyeux. Il s'agirait donc d'un drame? Ou d'un genre sérieux comme un film policier?


----------



## flotow (26 Avril 2013)

Il y a une (deux) histoires d'amour 
C'est pas vraiment sérieux. D'ailleurs, le mélange des genres est 1) surprenant 2) agréable !


----------



## ranxerox (26 Avril 2013)

ben je vois pas tes photos tuc pas quic ???


----------



## flotow (26 Avril 2013)

pas de photo ici: http://forums.macg.co/12520625-post7325.html ?


----------



## jonson (26 Avril 2013)

Wow! Ok je n'y était pas du tout. Il y a donc un mélange de genre dans tout ça et ce n'est pas vraiment sérieux. Là je suis complètement à l'ouest. T'aurais une autre capture?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h57 ----------




ranxerox a dit:


> ben je vois pas tes photos tuc pas quic ???



PS: c'est *TU C'EST PAS QUI C'EST*


----------



## flotow (26 Avril 2013)

jonson a dit:


> PS: c'est *TU C'EST PAS QUI C'EST*



Tu vois toujours la première image ?


----------



## jonson (26 Avril 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Tu vois toujours la première image ?



Affirmatif mon capitaine.


----------



## flotow (26 Avril 2013)

(img 2)
La seconde allant avec la première.

(img3)
Pour (essayer) de situer l'histoire dans le temps 

(voir plus bas)


----------



## jonson (26 Avril 2013)

Pour situer l'histoire dans le temps, je dirai fin des années 90.

La seconde capture fais vraiment penser à un mélodrame avec se gros plan sur une vieille photo en noir & blanc.


----------



## flotow (26 Avril 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Pour situer l'histoire dans le temps, je dirai fin des années 90.
> 
> La seconde capture fais vraiment penser à un mélodrame avec se gros plan sur une vieille photo en noir & blanc.


Le film est un peu plus récent que 'fin 90', presque actuel en fait ! Le film se déroule à l'époque ou il a été filmé.

Oui effectivement  Mais pas que.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h23 ----------

(je reposte les images sur un autre service :rose













Voilà, comme ça elles ne disparaitront pas tout de suite !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h34 ----------

Sur ce, puisque c'est la nuit, je vous dit à demain !


----------



## Berthold (27 Avril 2013)

Wohw. J'ai pas tout compris. Heureusement que tu repostes tout&#8230; 

La 2e capture, avec l'éléphant, me dit qq chose. C'est un film assez sombre (je parle de l'ambiance, pas des couleurs), non ?


----------



## ranxerox (27 Avril 2013)

je me trompe ou sur la deuxième photo,
il y a la silhouette de 2 autres animaux,
préhistorique me semble-t-il ?

mais j'ai pê abusé sur la soupline encore ;-D

sinon ça me fait vaguement penser à *de l'eau pour les éléphants* (à tout hasard ?)

irruption des animaux pendant la fête ? catastrophe ?


----------



## Berthold (27 Avril 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> je me trompe ou sur la deuxième photo,
> il y a la silhouette de 2 autres animaux,
> préhistorique me semble-t-il ?


Trop fort ranxerox, j'avais rien vu.





> irruption des animaux pendant la fête ? catastrophe ?


Jurrassic park #24 ? :rateau:  :rose:


----------



## ranxerox (27 Avril 2013)

jurassic 31 !!!
jurassic 92 !!


:-D

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h31 ----------

en même temps ils ont l'air de petites tailles
genre sculpture...

un parc d'attraction avec ce genre de sculpture,
une grande roue ... dans lequel se déroule une fête ?


--
ha oui, je termine mais ça m'evoque un vague souvenir
avec un procédé de flashback...
genre un vieux qui se rapelle une histoire d'amour de sa jeunesse
ou son métier lorsqu'il était jeune...
alors qu'il est dans le parc ...

souvenir trés vague...


----------



## flotow (27 Avril 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> Wohw. J'ai pas tout compris. Heureusement que tu repostes tout
> 
> La 2e capture, avec l'éléphant, me dit qq chose. C'est un film assez sombre (je parle de l'ambiance, pas des couleurs), non ?



C'est pas un éléphant, mais un Mammouth 



ranxerox a dit:


> je me trompe ou sur la deuxième photo,
> il y a la silhouette de 2 autres animaux,
> préhistorique me semble-t-il ?
> 
> ...



Les animaux sont effectivement préhistorique et c'est bien dans un parc d'attraction. En fait, l'image est là pour essayer de vous faire trouver dans quel ville on se trouve 



Berthold a dit:


> Trop fort ranxerox, j'avais rien vu.Jurrassic park #24 ? :rateau:  :rose:



Non 



ranxerox a dit:


> jurassic 31 !!!
> jurassic 92 !!
> 
> 
> ...



Tu ne veux pas le Jurassic Park 7-7 et le Jurassic Park du 9-3 non plus ? 
Il ne se déroule pas de fête dans le parc à proprement dit. Mais la fête est celle que l'on voit image 1 !

Il n'y a pas de Flashback dans le film. Il y a effectivement une histoire d'amour (deux importantes en fait).

L'histoire ne se déroule pas dans le parc non plus.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h21 ----------





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h23 ----------


----------



## Berthold (27 Avril 2013)

(dernière capture : )

&#8212;Tu fumes après l'amour ?
&#8212;Chais pas, j'ai jamais regardé&#8230;


  :rose:


----------



## ranxerox (27 Avril 2013)

la fête : fête étudiante ? fête de jeune ?
ou jeunes cadres ? ou jeunes qui ont réussis ?

le parc d'attraction avec des animaux préhistoriques
pour situer la ville où ça se déroule n'est absolument pas un indice pour moi ;-D


----------



## flotow (27 Avril 2013)

fête tout court. ça n'est pas spécifié.
une personne s'y rend et rencontre les autres 

Si tu n'as pas trouvé la ville avec le parc, regarde la photo avec la chute dessus !

pour donner un peu plus de détail : vous avez déjà du voir au moins une (deux peut être) des actrices qui sont dans ce film !


----------



## ranxerox (27 Avril 2013)

non ma culture géographique est proche du zéro ;-)
cette photo de chute me donne surtout l'impression d'avoir vu ce film...


----------



## flotow (27 Avril 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> (dernière capture : )
> 
> &#8212;Tu fumes après l'amour ?
> &#8212;Chais pas, j'ai jamais regardé&#8230;
> ...




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h44 ----------

Juste avant ma dernière image (et la fumée, Berthold )


----------



## ranxerox (27 Avril 2013)

histoire de d'une bande (3-4) d'amis quand même non ?


----------



## flotow (27 Avril 2013)

Oui. Des amies particulières, mais sinon oui 

Leur truc, c'est ça :


----------



## ranxerox (27 Avril 2013)

amitiés diaboliques ? meurtrières ?

comme si il y avait une sorte de pacte entre les amis ?


----------



## flotow (27 Avril 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> meurtrières ?


pour survivre, oui 


ranxerox a dit:


> comme si il y avait une sorte de pacte entre les amis ?


Elles forment un groupe oui !
Un pacte, disons qu'elles sont toutes du même 'type'.


----------



## ranxerox (27 Avril 2013)

hein ? film fantastique ?


----------



## flotow (27 Avril 2013)

Oui. Mais c'est très bien intégré à la réalité


----------



## ranxerox (27 Avril 2013)

ce serait l'histoire de 3-4 personnages qui ne seraient pas des humaines c'que je voulais dire... des vampires par ex ?


----------



## flotow (27 Avril 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> ce serait l'histoire de 3-4 personnages qui ne seraient pas des humaines c'que je voulais dire... des vampires par ex ?



par exemple


----------



## ranxerox (27 Avril 2013)

nous sommes la nuit ?

si c'est ça, ça a l'air terrible ;-) et trés hot ;-)

'fait envie ;-)
http://www.allocine.fr/video/player_gen_cmedia=19176405&cfilm=175987.html


----------



## flotow (27 Avril 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> nous sommes la nuit ?
> 
> si c'est ça, ça a l'air terrible ;-) et trés hot ;-)
> 
> ...



Ben c'est ça 

Par contre, la BA en Anglais ST Français pour un film allemand, bof bof 
Il y a Jennifer Ulrich (La vague) et Karoline Herfurth (Le parfum). 

Pour le parc, c'est le Luna Park à Berlin. L'eau, c'est dans une piscine à l'exterieur de Berlin (Tropical Islands, Krausnick). Pour la boite de nuit, c'est de la musique électro (Berlin, toussa) et l'endroit de la chute, c'est la station radar désaffecté de Teufelsberg (Berlin aussi).

Au fait, si tu ne supportes pas l'électro, passe ton chemin :rateau:

[youtube]bh7AFPoXvA8[/youtube]

A toi la main


----------



## ranxerox (27 Avril 2013)

inconnu au bataillon ;-) "féministe" ? ;-)
je connais certains visages des actrices ... rien de plus ;-))


----------



## flotow (27 Avril 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> inconnu au bataillon ;-) "féministe" ? ;-)
> je connais certains visages des actrices ... rien de plus ;-))



- 
- :rose:
-


----------



## ranxerox (27 Avril 2013)

j'ai décroché pas mal de l'actualité cinéma ces dernières années ;-D
"feministes" je le mets entre guillemet bien sûr ;-)
suite à un article sur têtu que m'indiquait google ;-)
non les actrices je les ai vu ou ai du les voir...
mais pas vraiment imprimés ;-)

je m'fais vieux ;-D

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h55 ----------

pour rester dans les films rock'n'roll...

un film des années 90

un film tragique

4 jeunes comédien(ne)s qui sont en train de monter
avant de devenir grands et trés connus























;-)


----------



## flotow (27 Avril 2013)

Italien ?


----------



## ranxerox (27 Avril 2013)

nop français ;-) ça se passe sur la côte d'azur... nice il me semble, sans être sûr ;-)


----------



## Berthold (27 Avril 2013)

Oui, j'ai vu ce film, j'ai le titre sur le bout de la langue. Le thème tourne autour du milieu érotico-porno, il me semble. Ça date pas d'aujourd'hui. Aucun souvenir d'acteur/trice connu/e&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h11 ----------

Tout ce que ma pauvre mémoire retrouve, c'est qu'il y a aussi une histoire de drogue assez présente. Y a pas de la mafia, ou un truc de ce goût ?


----------



## ranxerox (27 Avril 2013)

bah oui c'est ça :

4 jeunes, la vingtaine qui se confronter assez brutalement
au monde du porno en voulant en être eux aussi
et en essayant de lancer leur copine...

une éspèce de parabole aussi de 4 gamins qui vont vouloir grandir trop vite

pas de mafia, mais un milieu franchement malsain
sexe, drogue, alcool en continue... ce qui va participer à leur chute
















là où tu te trompes, c'est que les 4 commençaient à être connu
et aujourd'hui sont trés connu... 2 franchement...

mes captures ne vont rien t'apporter alors je vais te filer un coup de pouce à ce niveau

un des quatre va carrément décoller avec les films de kalpisch, audiard aussi...

un autre va être un acteur récurrent chez chabrol...
mais en fait il démarre trés jeune avec un film trés célèbre de chatilliez...

l'actrice et le troisième j'ai moins suivi leur carrière
mais ils sont aussi connu... pê juste un peu moins...

je te dis ça à chaud et s'en prendre le temps de compulser leur carrière sur wiki


;-)


----------



## Berthold (27 Avril 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> mais en fait il démarre trés jeune avec un film trés célèbre de chatilliez...


L'indice qui tue C'est donc Benoît Magimel dans la vie est un long fleuve tranquille, qui en 1998 a tourné dans Déjà mort. J'ai peu de souvenirs de ce film, sinon que j'ai ressenti tout le long un gros malaise, ce qui, vu le thème, tendrait à prouver que c'est un film réussi


----------



## ranxerox (27 Avril 2013)

bingo ! alors pépé cet alzheimmer ? ;-))

le personnage à gauche je ne connais pas son nom,
mais il me semble l'avoir vu plutôt dans des second rôle.

sinon :

zoé felix, clément sibony, romain duris, benoit magimel...
en pleine ascension ...








à toi ;-)

perso oui j'ai flashé sur ce film
plein de hargne et ces jeunes comédien déjà grand et prêt à tout donner ;-)


c'est vrai que je l'ai trouvé étonnant aussi de la part d'un film français ;-)


----------



## Berthold (27 Avril 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> bingo ! alors pépé cet alzheimmer ? ;-))


Dis-donc gamin ! Un peu de respect ! Et pis c'est quoi déjà, ce Zheimer ?

Bon, merci, même si Wikipedia m'a été d'une grande aide. Je n'aurais pas retrouvé le titre, ni même un des acteurs tout seul

Je fouille ma videothèque et je reviens !


----------



## Berthold (28 Avril 2013)

C'est parti pour une nouvelle session. Le film que je vous propose a eu son heure de gloire, je vais donc rester discret dans un premier temps sur les indices. J'en donnerai selon vos découvertes ou non 

Une bonne partie se déroule à l'intérieur de ce bâtiment :



Voici le personnage principal :



Et ce qui motive (le prétexte) le développement de l'histoire :



Un moment très important :


----------



## jonson (28 Avril 2013)

La première image me fait penser à un tribunal. Ce pourrait-il que l'histoire traite donc d'un procés.
Ensuite le personnage principal: un homme dans la quarante, sur les deux images il est seul, va donc-t-il se battre seul contre tous?


----------



## bompi (28 Avril 2013)

Il me semble reconnaître Ricardo Darín, non ?

Ce qui m'amène à "El secreto de sus ojos", par exemple.


----------



## ranxerox (28 Avril 2013)

moi j'avais l'impression d'une bibliothèque plutôt ?
ou le centre des archives d'une municipalité ?

découverte d'une identité ? une mère inconnue ?
un frère caché ?

personne qu'il va découvrir sur le quai ?

ou alors l'image 2 est un document comptable suspect...

découverte d'une vérité en image 2 en tout cas non ?


----------



## Berthold (28 Avril 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Il me semble reconnaître Ricardo Darín, non ?
> 
> Ce qui m'amène à "El secreto de sus ojos", par exemple.



Incroyable. Avec une photo. Bompi, tu serais une femme, je serais amoureux. Voilà. :love: 



Il s'agit bien de Dans ses yeux, film argentin de 2009, très bien mené, qui mêle flash-backs et réflexions sur une enquête pour meurtre jamais vraiment aboutie. Le héros en a gardé une amertume qui lui a pourri les 25 dernières années de sa vie, ainsi que d'autres choses que je vous laisse découvrir. Il se lance donc dans l'écriture d'un roman racontant cette affaire et va au-delà de découvertes et mises au point inattendues.

Un film que je classe dans les excellents, je l'ai adoré à sa sortie en VO, je l'ai autant adoré en VF (très bien doublé, oui monsieur !).

À voir de toute urgence si ce n'est déjà fait.

:love: :love: :love: :love: :love:

À toi Bompi !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h40 ----------




jonson a dit:


> La première image me fait penser à un tribunal. Ce pourrait-il que l'histoire traite donc d'un procés.


Ça y ressemble effectivement beaucoup mais c'est plutôt l'équivalent d'un commissariat en Argentine.


----------



## flotow (28 Avril 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> Incroyable. Avec une photo. Bompi, tu serais une femme, je serais amoureux. Voilà. :love:



Les oiseaux, ce n'était que deux (toutes petites) photos hein 

Et moi alors ? 

 Berthold,  Bompi


----------



## Berthold (28 Avril 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> personne qu'il va découvrir sur le quai ?


Pas découvrir, plutôt quitter.





> découverte d'une vérité en image 2 en tout cas non ?


Oui, tout à fait. Moment qui n'a l'air de rien mais qui oriente tout le reste de l'histoire. Le titre "le secret de ses yeux" est vrai pour plusieurs personnages, plusieurs situations. Pas de démonstratifs dans ce cinéma-là, des échanges de regards fugaces mais appuyés qui lancent une tension ou décident de la suite des événements. Attention, ce n'est pas un film d'action, mais ça n'a rien de contemplatif non plus. Regardez-le !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h47 ----------




Tucpasquic a dit:


> Les oiseaux, ce n'était que deux (toutes petites) photos hein
> 
> Et moi alors ?
> 
> Berthold,  Bompi



Ben oui mais bon voilà :


----------



## jonson (28 Avril 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Les oiseaux, ce n'était que deux (toutes petites) photos hein
> 
> Et moi alors ?
> 
> Berthold,  Bompi



Les oiseaux de Hitchcock est largement plus connu. Sans vouloir vexer personne.


----------



## flotow (28 Avril 2013)

Mais mis en rapport avec la taille des images, c'était bien plus dur 



Maintenant je suis vexé_e_, c'est malin :rose:


----------



## bompi (28 Avril 2013)

Je n'ai pas grand mérite :
a) Darín doit être le seul acteur argentin que je reconnais immédiatement : je l'ai adoré dans les Neufs Reines et depuis je suis sensible à son jeu (et son bel accent argentin, _también_)
b) j'ai vu le film l'année dernière et je l'ai bien aimé (un beau mélo )

Je n'ai pas trop le temps d'animer avec une petite énigme. Donc si notre Munichois veut prendre la main (il y a encore plein de Hitchcock pas connus)...


----------



## flotow (28 Avril 2013)

Et donc&#8230;
C'est de circonstance  Et il y a un lien avec Hitchcock !
Deux acteurs très connus ! Attention, il y en a deux&#8230; #hehehe









Par contre je ne sais pas combien de temps ça va durer :rose:


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Avril 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Et donc
> C'est de circonstance  Et il y a un lien avec Hitchcock !
> Deux acteurs très connus ! Attention, il y en a deux #hehehe
> 
> ...



*Sleuth,* de Mankiewicz?...


----------



## flotow (28 Avril 2013)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *Sleuth,* de Mankiewicz?...



Ouiiiiiiiiii ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Et ce soir c'est les Oliver Awards  Et Laurence Olivier à joué dans Rebecca de Hitchcock !

Bonne nuit


----------



## ranxerox (28 Avril 2013)

ça a déjà été proposé non ?

ha mince posté trop tard,
le temps que je fouille les vielles pages ;-)

'reconnu c'te photo, me semble bien ;-)


----------



## Romuald (28 Avril 2013)

Tucpasquic c'est gpudmémoar, en fait. La MünchenBrau, ça fait des ravages dans les neurones


----------



## ranxerox (28 Avril 2013)

moi c'que j'aime c'est iouman flaye qui s'l'a ramène genre je suis trés cultivé ;-D


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Avril 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Ouiiiiiiiiii !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci. 

Effectivement, ça a déjà été proposé avant ce soir. 
Il me semble même que ça a déjà été proposé plusieurs fois. 
Sans être personnellement fan, je reconnais que c'est en soi un excellent film. Contrairement à *son remake*, qui sans être franchement mauvais, me semble tout de même assez loin de l'élégance, de la finesse, et pour tout dire de la qualité de l'original.





ranxerox a dit:


> moi c'que j'aime c'est iouman flaye qui s'l'a ramène genre je suis trés cultivé ;-D



On fait ce qu'on peut... :rateau:
En fait, je me demande même si je ne l'avais pas déjà identifié ici une fois, ce film... 

Je peux vous proposer quelque chose à partir de demain à une heure indéterminée, mais pas avant. :rateau:

Si quelqu'un est disponible tout de suite, la main à qui veut bien la prendre !


----------



## Lio70 (29 Avril 2013)

Effectivement, Sleuth a deja ete propose. Je l'ai dans ma DVD-theque et on fini par reconnaitre l'automate tout de suite 

Bon, je prends la main puisqu'on le propose. Ici, le realisateur est egalement l'auteur du livre dont le film est une adaptation.


----------



## ranxerox (29 Avril 2013)

français ?
européen ?


----------



## Lio70 (29 Avril 2013)

C'est une production francaise bien que l'auteur ne le soit pas.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2013)

Monsieur.


----------



## ranxerox (29 Avril 2013)

film en n&b ?

livre/film sur le monde du travail ?
sur une banlieu ?


----------



## Lio70 (29 Avril 2013)

C0rentin a dit:


> Monsieur.


Oui. Wow, seulement 62 minutes apres le post. 
http://www.jptoussaint.com/monsieur-1990.html

A toi la main


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2013)

Une facile


----------



## Berthold (29 Avril 2013)

Oh, Deweare en pyjama. Au pif, Adieu poulet ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2013)

Film un peu plus récent .


----------



## Berthold (29 Avril 2013)

Vu, c'est La meilleure façon de marcher, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2013)

Exact .

À toi la main .


----------



## ranxerox (29 Avril 2013)

je dirai pareil avec bouchitey ;-)

edit : indice trop facile corentin ;-)


----------



## Berthold (29 Avril 2013)

Vrai, c'était facile.  Allez, soyez sages et appliquez-vous dans cette nouvelle session :






---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h34 ----------

Pis une autre image comme vous êtes quand même bien gentils&#8230;


----------



## ranxerox (29 Avril 2013)

fabricant de marionette ?
luthier ?
relieur ?


----------



## bompi (29 Avril 2013)

Une ambiance fin XIXe début XXe (siècles, pas arrondissements).
Ça pourrait se passer en Europe, genre Mitteleuropa. Mais dans un film américain, réalisé récemment.
Non ?


----------



## Berthold (29 Avril 2013)

Je vois avec satisfaction (car je suis méchant) que vous vous égarez, ce qui était bien mon plan (car je suis un peu sadique, quand même).

Non, rien d'ancien ni rien à voir avec un artisan quel qu'il soit. L'histoire se déroule à notre époque, sans précision plus utile que ça.







---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h44 ----------

Attention, ça va faire mal&#8230;






---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h51 ----------

Et voilà, on ne veut pas me croire&#8230;


----------



## bompi (29 Avril 2013)

OK. C'est le film d'un acteur français dont une partie du nom peut se traduire par _puente_, _bridge_ ou _Brücke_...

Son quatrième film.


----------



## Berthold (29 Avril 2013)

Ça y est, tu le tiens, espèce de vaurien. Un titre ?


----------



## bompi (29 Avril 2013)

Le Vilain, d'Albert Dupontel.

J'ai reconnu la tortue !


----------



## bompi (29 Avril 2013)

Comme je pense que c'est bon et que j'ai quelques minutes devant moi, nouvelle petite énigme.
[les photos sont en plus grand quand on clique dessus : c'est ça la magie d'Internet].

Dans un endroit grandiose.




Un bled.




Mince, un engin explosif.




Un indice sérieux dans la prochaine brochette d'images...


----------



## Berthold (29 Avril 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Comme je pense que c'est bon


Oui, oui ! 


> et que j'ai quelques minutes devant moi, nouvelle petite énigme.


Ça me fait penser à l'intro d'un James Bond. rien à voir ?


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Avril 2013)

L'excellent *The Hurt Locker (2008)*, de la non moins excellente *Kathryn Bigelow*?...


----------



## bompi (29 Avril 2013)

Human-Fly a dit:


> L'excellent *The Hurt Locker (2008)*, de la non moins excellente *Kathryn Bigelow*?...


Eh... non.
Pas de James Bond non plus.

Déminer à l'aiguille à tricoter, c'est un peu nul...




Heureusement, notre héros (super star absolue) arrive pour débroussailler tout ça.




Et voici le super indice qui doit vous permettre de trouver (mais ce serait dommage car on n'a pas encore vu les héroïnes)


----------



## ranxerox (29 Avril 2013)

l'indice c'est l'acteur qui soulève son casque ?

c'est en israël ? en amérique du sud ?


----------



## bompi (29 Avril 2013)

Une fois que l'on a reconnu cet acteur (vraiment célèbre mais... surtout chez lui) un indice permet de trouver le fil, à coup sûr 

Ni Israël ni América del Sur. Mais pas tout près, non plus.

Notre héros, sans lunettes et de plus près.




Un panorama grandiose (bis).




Une héroïne (il y a deux héroïnes, forcément...)


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Avril 2013)

Sur le coup j'ai pensé à "Démineurs" mais les images ne concordaient pas. Je me suis fait le film en accéléré pour vérifier 

C'est donc un autre


----------



## jonson (29 Avril 2013)

Un film de chez Bollywood, l'acteur célèbre: Shahrukh Khan(une super star indiène)?


----------



## ranxerox (29 Avril 2013)

lol jonson t'as été plus rapide que moi,
mais j'arrive à la même conclusion :

aprés recherche d'acteur par nationalité (la fille en maillot de bain ecarte pas mal d'hypothèse) shah ruk khan ?

et l'hypothèse du film
jusqu'à mon dernier souffle ?


----------



## jonson (29 Avril 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> lol jonson t'as été plus rapide que moi,
> mais j'arrive à la même conclusion :
> 
> aprés recherche d'acteur par nationalité (la fille en maillot de bain ecarte pas mal d'hypothèse) shah ruk khan ?
> ...



Yes, mais je n'ai pas fait de recherche donc pour le film je ne pouvais rien avancer. 
Si non, cet acteur était déjà venu dans mon île( La Réunion), il avait fait sensation. 

Bravo à toi quand même!!!


----------



## ranxerox (29 Avril 2013)

nan nan j'ai trouvé l'acteur grâce à google...
et tu semblais, toi, déjà le connaitre
(je ne le connaissais pas du tout...)

il aurait suffit que tu tapes son nom dans google,
tu avais le film ;-)

si la réponse est la bonne, c'est à toi...


----------



## jonson (29 Avril 2013)

Je laisserai le soin à mister Bompi de désigner le grand vainqueur de ce duel au sommet.


----------



## ranxerox (29 Avril 2013)

pour moi 'y a pas à hésiter,
si la réponse est la bonne...

je n'ai trouvé que grâce à google...

tu l'avais quasi trouvé grâce à ta culture ...

bompi ?
il me semble bien qu'il y a des passages de la BA qui renvoit à de film ;-)


----------



## bompi (29 Avril 2013)

C'est bien :




ou encore :




Le dernier film de son metteur en scène, où Shahrukh Khan déploie tous ses talents 
C'est aussi le seul film où il s'appelle _Samar_ (ça figure sur son treillis : c'était ça, l'indice imparable ).

La main à la Réunion et à son représentant, Jonson. 

Par ailleurs, le film est pas mal du tout. Bollywoodien en diable, mais avec quelques problématiques bien contemporaines. Il y a quand même plein de bombes au Cachemire...


----------



## jonson (29 Avril 2013)

Merci beaucoup!

Laissez moi le temps de vous mijoter un petit quelques chose. Je reviens très vite.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h33 ----------

Voici les images: 














​
Je prends des risques en postant la dernière. La troisième donne un indice sur le lieu de l'action. Pour les indices peu-être que je repasserai plus tard dans la soirée(pas sûr). Si non, ça sera demain en fin d'aprem.


----------



## flotow (29 Avril 2013)

Bon, déjà c'est East coast - West coast


----------



## jonson (29 Avril 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Bon, déjà c'est East coast - West coast



Là, il faut que tu précise parce que je n'ai pas capté.


----------



## flotow (29 Avril 2013)

Manhattan - Los Angeles, côte Est, cote Ouest 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h12 ----------

Le seul film que j'ai trouvé sur Google avec mes mots clés, c'est "The Muppets Take Manhattan"   
Et j'ai vu que Google ajoutait des p* de liens sponsos dans la recherche instantanée


----------



## jonson (29 Avril 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Manhattan - Los Angeles, côte Est, cote Ouest
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h12 ----------
> 
> ...



D'après mes souvenirs le film débute bien à N.Y. et se termine(plutôt se passe en quasi totalité) à L.A.

Tu es sur la bonne voie *TU C'EST PAS QUI C'EST*:love:

PS:ce n'est pas "The muppets take Manhattan"



​Ici l'acteur principal. Allez bonne nuit.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2013)

On dirait Samuel L. Jackson dans 187 code meurtre.
Enfin j'en mets ma main à couper c'est quand il souffre de l'asthme et qu'il arrive dans la classe de fous.


----------



## jonson (30 Avril 2013)

C0rentin a dit:


> On dirait Samuel L. Jackson dans 187 code meurtre.
> Enfin j'en mets ma main à couper c'est quand il souffre de l'asthme et qu'il arrive dans la classe de fous.



C'est exactement ça. Bravo!

Je pense que je vais arrêter les acteurs connus et me mettre au série B. Si non c'est trop facile.

A part ça t'en pense quoi de ce film? 

PS: à toi la main du coup.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2013)

Je l'aime beaucoup, Samuel L. Jackson joue bien mais je l'ai trop vu dans ma vie (surtout à ma période baggy + chaînes ).


----------



## ranxerox (1 Mai 2013)

grrr, impossible de mettre un nom sur cette actrice que je suis sûr d'avoir vu plusieurs fois ...


----------



## Berthold (1 Mai 2013)

Idem. C'est pas récent comme film, je dirais quand j'étais gamin, années 70 ou début 80. Film français,en tout cas européen ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2013)

France/Italie

Une autre :


----------



## Berthold (1 Mai 2013)

Heu je ne connais pas cette actrice. L'autre capture me dit pourtant bien quelque chose ; Faut dire que la #1 a plus de "gueule" que la #2 plutôt classique, pour pas dire insipide. 

C'est moi ou elle louche un peu ?


----------



## ranxerox (1 Mai 2013)

arf ben moi les deux me disent quelques choses...
et je me dis que j'ai du voir ce film,
dur la mémoire là :-D


----------



## flotow (1 Mai 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> grrr, impossible de mettre un nom sur cette actrice que je suis sûr d'avoir vu plusieurs fois ...





Berthold a dit:


> Idem. C'est pas récent comme film, je dirais quand j'étais gamin, années 70 ou début 80. Film français,en tout cas européen ?





ranxerox a dit:


> arf ben moi les deux me disent quelques choses...
> et je me dis que j'ai du voir ce film,
> dur la mémoire là :-D



Ah les vieux 

Moi je n'ai pas ce problème, ça ne me dit rien du tout


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2013)

J'ai le même âge que toi Tucpasquic .


----------



## flotow (1 Mai 2013)

C0rentin a dit:


> J'ai le même âge que toi Tucpasquic .


----------



## ranxerox (1 Mai 2013)

tucpacquic tu sais ce que je te dis ??? hein ????

blblblblblblblblblblblblbl ;-D


----------



## flotow (1 Mai 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> blblblblblblblblblblblblbl ;-D



Age avancé donc 

 :rose:


----------



## bompi (1 Mai 2013)

La deuxième photo fait très années 70.
Je ne reconnais pas la première actrice mais la seconde me fait penser à Magali Noël, mais ça ne colle pas trop.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2013)

Ce n'est pas Magali Noël.

Trois indices pour la femme sur la première photo.
Elle était aussi réalisatrice, Yves Simon lui a dédié une chanson et finalement elle est morte en 1990.


----------



## ranxerox (1 Mai 2013)

je n'ai pas bcp de temps,
en tout cas pas assez pour vérifier ce que m'apporte google
mais, si c'est de juliet berto dont il s'agit,
je n'ai absolument rien vu d'elle...
et pourtant la première photo...












edit : pas sûr que ce soit elle, elle a l'air d'avoir plus de 40 ans sur la photo...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2013)

Je me suis emmêlé les pinceaux, je pensais avoir poster cette image car c'est celle là que je voulais poster en premier, désolé 







Donc pour cette photo au-dessus

Trois indices pour la femme sur la troisième photo.
Elle était aussi réalisatrice, Yves Simon lui a dédié une chanson et finalement elle est morte en 1990.

Mea culpa.


----------



## ranxerox (1 Mai 2013)

actrice/réalisatrice morte en 1990 à laquelle yves simon a dédié une chanson, ça pourrait être juliet berto ? ce qui correspondrait à la troisième photo et non la première...
puisque juliet berto est morte à 42 ans, elle est donc morte *jeune* (;-D).

alors la première je l'ai pê effectivement déjà vue ? je garde espoir ;-)


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2013)

C'est bien Juliet Berto .

Quatrième indice :


----------



## Berthold (1 Mai 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> puisque juliet berto est morte à 42 ans, elle est donc morte *jeune* (;-d).



tout à fait d'accord !




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h15 ----------

Juliet Berto, le nazisme, film des années 70, je me lance :
Monsieur Klein, 1976, avec Alain Delon et Jeanne Moreau (entre autres) ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2013)

Oui Berthold à toi la main.

Désolé pour le cafouillis.


----------



## Berthold (1 Mai 2013)

Merci C0rentin. Alors nouvelle session avec un film d'action, très connu, avec deux actuers extrêmement connus. Je vais faire mon possible pour trouver des captures qui fassent comprendre le film sans les montrer trop directement

Le thème même du film est résumé dans ces deux premières captures :











---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h57 ----------

Les 2 précedentes plus les deux suivantes constituent l'événement déclencheur de l'action. Tout va partir de ces deux personnages, celui dont on voit le visage au-dessus et celui dont voici les mains et le matériel :











---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h59 ----------

Précision importante : ce sont des personnages tout à fait secondaires, même si leurs rôles sont fondamentaux dans l'histoire.


----------



## jonson (1 Mai 2013)

Je dirai: *ennemi d'état* avec will smith.


----------



## Berthold (1 Mai 2013)

Tu dis bien. Félicitations, et à toi la main.


----------



## jonson (1 Mai 2013)

Je vous mets 3 images, mais je ne pourrai pas rester. Je repasserai plus tard pour voir si quelqu'un a la bonne réponse.







​
Le héros du film:

​
Normalement c'est très facile. Le film est tout chaud, il sort du four.

PS: cliquer sur les vignettes pour les voir en grande taille.


----------



## z-moon (1 Mai 2013)

En voyant la 1ère photo je pense à *Bienvenue chez les Geeks Star Wars* 
mais ça doit pas être ça 

le gugus de la photo du bas me fait penser à un méchant dans *"no country for old men"*
http://www.allocine.fr/film/fichefilm_gen_cfilm=110096.html?nopub=1


----------



## Berthold (1 Mai 2013)

z-moon a dit:


> le gugus de la photo du bas me fait penser à un méchant dans *"no country for old men"*


J'y ai pensé, mais ça ne colle pas avec la #1&#8230;


----------



## jonson (2 Mai 2013)

> En voyant la 1ère photo je pense à Bienvenue chez les Geeks Star Wars
> mais ça doit pas être ça
> 
> le gugus de la photo du bas me fait penser à un méchant dans "no country for old men"
> http://www.allocine.fr/film/fichefil...6.html?nopub=1



Ce n'est ni l'un ni l'autre. Désolé. 



> > Citation:
> > Envoyé par *z-moon*
> > le gugus de la photo du bas me fait penser à un méchant dans "no country for old men"
> 
> ...



Effectivement ce n'est pas ce film.

PS: comme vous êtes des mecs sympa je vous donne un indice: le metteur en scène joue dans le film.
Allez! Bonne nuit à tous! Je repasse demain en fin de journée.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2013)

Je pense à Argo, enfin c'est surtout la dernière image qui me fait penser à ça.


----------



## z-moon (2 Mai 2013)

*Gran Torino* de et avec Clint Eastwood, peut être ??
l'ambiance et l'époque correspondent  enfin je crois ... j'ai pas vu le film


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Mai 2013)

z-moon a dit:


> *Gran Torino* de et avec Clint Eastwood, peut être ??
> l'ambiance et l'époque correspondent  enfin je crois ... j'ai pas vu le film


Ce n'est pas Gran Torino j'y ai pensé aussi de suite mais en le re-visualisant j'ai vu que ce n'était pas cet excellent film que je te conseille d'ailleurs


----------



## Berthold (2 Mai 2013)

Très bon film effectivement, mais à éviter les soirs de blues (comme pas mal de films d'Eastwood)&#8230;


----------



## flotow (2 Mai 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> Très bon film effectivement, mais à éviter les soirs de blues (comme pas mal de films d'Eastwood)&#8230;



Ahahah. Il ne faut pas qu'il soit trop tard non plus pour comprendre ce que Eastwood dit&#8230;  (en fait, ça va)

The Town (je reste sur le truc de Ben Affleck )
Mais ce n'est pas si récent que ça. Et ça ne colle pas avec Argo


----------



## jonson (2 Mai 2013)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je pense à Argo, enfin c'est surtout la dernière image qui me fait penser à ça.


Bingo! A toi la main du coup.
C'était bien Argo de et avec Ben Affleck.


----------



## Pharmacos (3 Mai 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Bingo! A toi la main du coup.
> C'était bien Argo de et avec Ben Affleck.



Excellent film !!! J'ai adoré.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2013)




----------



## Lio70 (3 Mai 2013)

Film anglais ? Americain ?
L'epoque de l'histoire correspond a l'age du jukebox ?


----------



## ranxerox (3 Mai 2013)

à tout hasard, une histoire de whisky?, le dernier film de ken loach ?
(que je n'ai pas encore vu)... la part des anges ?


----------



## Berthold (3 Mai 2013)

Du Glenfiddich dans _La part des anges_ ? Ou alors au début, avant que le héros n'ait découvert son don&#8230;


----------



## ranxerox (3 Mai 2013)

je ne l'ai pas vu encore : jukebox > biture > jeunesse... voilà ma déduction hâtive car c'est aussi une histoire de jeunes voyous ;-)

mais si tu le dis, ça ne doit pas être ça ;-)

question donc : dans le lieu où se trouve le jukebox,
est-ce qu'il va y avoir un évènement disons décisif sur le reste du film ?


----------



## Berthold (3 Mai 2013)

Je ne dis pas que c'est impossible, en particulier dans la première partie du film. Mais en réflexe, c'est comme si Niels Arestrup se torchait au Kiravi dans Tu seras mon fils (qui se passe dans les vignobles de St-Émilion, NDLR).


----------



## ranxerox (3 Mai 2013)

oui oui j'ai bien compris berthold ;-)
le glenfiddich + jukebox me faisait penser à des jeunes qui se biture...
puis en mm tps je me demandais si il y avait un indices avec la bouteille de whisky ;-)
qui ne correspond en rien au whisky auquel les jeunes vont gouter, je me doute bien ;-)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2013)

Film américain. Non ce n'est pas un film sur des jeunes qui se biture

Troisième capture :


----------



## ranxerox (3 Mai 2013)

est-ce qu'il s'agirait d'une famille ? une histoire avec cette famille ?

est-ce que un ou plusieurs enfants ferait partie des personnages principaux ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2013)

Oui et oui.


----------



## ranxerox (4 Mai 2013)

sans donner de date précise,
peut-on dire que ce film date des 10 dernières années ?
ou plus ancien ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2013)

Il date du début des années 2000.

Quatrième capture :


----------



## Berthold (4 Mai 2013)

Ils marquent "poivre" sur leur boîte, les ricains ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2013)

Dans ce film qui se passe au *Nevada* apparemment oui .


----------



## jonson (4 Mai 2013)

Je suis loin du résultat, mais je pense que dans ce film il n'y a pas d'action du tout. Et vu les captures je dirai même que c'est un drame... Voilà.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2013)

Ce film est qualifié de Drame - Policier.
Malgré tout il y'a une action entraînante si on peut le dire comme ça.


----------



## jonson (4 Mai 2013)

Je pense à Texas Killing Fields, mais il est trop récent et pas situé au bon endroit au USA, mais le genre peut coller.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2013)

Le genre peut coller si j'en lis le synopsis (je n'ai pas vu ce film).

Indice ? Le film est basé sur des faits réels.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2013)

Je relance un peu.


----------



## jonson (6 Mai 2013)

Je dirai mystic river mais sans grande conviction.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2013)

Non ce n'est pas le bon film mais il y'a un lien dans l'équipe des deux films.


----------



## ranxerox (6 Mai 2013)

si le lien avec mystic river c'est sean penn,
ça pourrait peut-être être the pledge ?, sean penn réalisateur,

il semble que cela se passe au nevada
et que l'on retrouve dans la ba,
la petite fille devant le bonhomme de neige...

c'est marrant je regardais une liste de film
basée sur des faits réels ce matin
et je l'avais totalement zappé...

maintenant lorsque tu dis qu'il y a un lien avec mystic river
et que je regarde sean penn réal... je le retrouve...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2013)

Oui c'est bien ça bravo , à toi la main .


----------



## ranxerox (8 Mai 2013)

yes ;-)

--

un film récent (des dernières années)

un scénario particulièrement diabolique ;-)

















pas mal d'indices dans mon sac encore,
mais on va essayer de faire durer un peu ;-D


----------



## jonson (8 Mai 2013)

Je parierai sur un film policier avec un serial killer.


----------



## ranxerox (8 Mai 2013)

policier, effectivement mais pas seulement...

pas de serial-killer

il n'y a qu'un seul meutre dans ce film

;-)


----------



## jonson (8 Mai 2013)

Bizarrement dès que j'ai vu les images j'ai tout de suite penser à un film espagnole: La Piel Que Habito, de Almodovar et avec Antonio Banderas.


----------



## ranxerox (8 Mai 2013)

il n'est pas question de chirurgie esthétique ici...
on est dans le monde des affaires, de la haute finance...
et, bien que n'ayant pas vu cet almodovar,
il y a bien une certaine perversion dans la relation
entre les deux personnages principaux
qui vont aboutir au meurtre...


----------



## jonson (8 Mai 2013)

Ok. Il y a un fil sur la finance, que je trouve particulièrement bien ficelé: Manipulation.


----------



## ranxerox (8 Mai 2013)

pas ça non plus... disons qu'ici il s'agit surtout d'un film psychologique noir
autour de la relation entre les deux personnages principaux,
tous deux dans le même grand groupe, l'un étant étant le grand chef,
l'autre un de ses lieutenants...

je repost d'autre captures + d'autres indices plus tard,
pas suffisamment de temps là ;-)


----------



## jonson (8 Mai 2013)

J'en vient à penser que le "grand chef" va pousser son lieutenant a commettre le meutre. 
Une relation disciple-mentor qui est la base de l'intrigue. 
J'ai pourtant chercher, mais n'ai rien trouvé pour l'instant.


----------



## ranxerox (8 Mai 2013)

d'une certaine façon, c'est ça...

le grand chef va suffisament humilier sont lieutenant
pour que celui-ci tue sont sont chef ;-)

ça va t'aider si je te dis que ce sont deux femmes ;-D

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h19 ----------






















une actrice internationale
et l'autre, trés connue déjà m'a coupé le souffle
par son jeu aussi diabolique que son personnage ;-)


----------



## jonson (8 Mai 2013)

Pour l'une des actrices je penserai à Julia Roberts mais sans conviction.


----------



## ranxerox (8 Mai 2013)

houlà tu es loin, c'est un film français :
on pourrait reconnaitre l'une des deux que l'on voit sur mes dernières photos...
l'autre actrice est internationale, trés connue et trés connue en france
puisqu'elle joue souvent dans des films français


----------



## flotow (8 Mai 2013)

Huppert, Adjani, Deneuve, Testud&#8230; ?
C'est issu d'un livre ?


----------



## ranxerox (8 Mai 2013)

aucune des trois... quand je dis internationale,
c'est qu'elle joues aussi facilement dans un film US (à vérifier mais je crois),
qu'anglais, que français ;-)

edit : les 3 que tu cites ont surtout une carrière française mm
si elle sont connues dans le monde... leur carrière US sont quand mm anecdotique, non ?

si c'est issu d'un livre, là, je sèche... et wikipédia ne m'aide pas... ;-)


----------



## flotow (8 Mai 2013)

mmm, Huppert a fait pas mal de film à l'étranger aussi&#8230; je crois 

Sophie Marceau alors ? 
ah ouais, mais pas en blonde.

bon, je sais pas


----------



## ranxerox (8 Mai 2013)

la blonde est la jeune actrice trés connue mais pas encore autant

sophie marceau non ... ni melanie laurent, ni marion cotillard...

celle dont je te parles est chatain
et d'origine brittanique qui joues souvent dans des films français 
et habite en france ;-)

je n'ai pê pas été clair mais ce n'est pas elle que l'on voit sur les photos...


----------



## flotow (8 Mai 2013)

J'ai pensé à Kelly Reilly&#8230; mais elle ne parle pas Français et n'a fait que deux (?) films en France


----------



## jonson (8 Mai 2013)

Diane Kruger?


----------



## ranxerox (8 Mai 2013)

nop ;-) je ne connais pas

il s'agit donc pour résumer d'une jeune actrice française
une petite blonde qui joues la jeune "adjointe"

d'une actrice qui doit avoir la cinquantaine maintenant
chatain, d'origine brittanique... qui a joué dans bcp de films français
des films US et des films brittaniques...
qui joues ici la grande patronne...

hmmm un délicieux accent et des yeux à tomber

une relation d'emprise et de passion entre les deux...
jusqu'au meurtre 

edit : jonson a posté avant moi mais ne ce n'est pas diane kruger non plus ;-)


----------



## jonson (8 Mai 2013)

Kristin Scott Thomas? Je suis obligé de balancer des noms au hasard car là je suis à la rue.


----------



## ranxerox (8 Mai 2013)

le hasard fait bien les choses







;-)


----------



## jonson (8 Mai 2013)

Dans ce cas je dirai cri d'amour

Mais j'ai cherché sur google, alors aucun mérite.


----------



## ranxerox (8 Mai 2013)

c'est normal d'utiliser google encore faut-il bien l'utiliser ou bien lire ;-D
je pourrais te faire ch... en te disant "presque..." car il s'agit
de cri*me* d'amour, le dernier film d'alain corneau
qui est mort quelques jours aprés sa sortie...
(c'était mon dernier indice)

avec une ludivine sagnier époustouflante
un scénario franchement pervers
et un grande kristin scott thomas (comme d'hab')

à toi

;-)


----------



## flotow (8 Mai 2013)

je suis tombé dessus en cherchant le film (mais pour Stupeurs et Tremblement&#8230; )


----------



## ranxerox (8 Mai 2013)

haaaa c'est pour ça que tu me demandais si c'était tiré d'un livre ? ;-D


----------



## flotow (8 Mai 2013)

oui, entre autre


----------



## jonson (9 Mai 2013)

3 nouvelles captures pour un nouveau film à trouver. Indice: Très récent basé sur des faits réels. A vous de jouer!











​


----------



## flotow (9 Mai 2013)

C'est Patricia Clarkson sur la 2°eme photo à droite ?


----------



## jonson (9 Mai 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> C'est Patricia Clarkson sur la 2°eme photo à droite ?



Je ne connaissais pas cette actrice, mais non elle n'apparait pas dans ce film.
Indice: film américain.


----------



## jonson (10 Mai 2013)

Comme personne ne donnent plus signe de vie, je relance de 3 captures.











​
Je relance de 2 nouveaux indices: dans ce film un jeune garçon fait preuve d'un très grand courage, le film est très émouvant tellement que ma femme n'a pas arrêté de pleurer.


----------



## flotow (10 Mai 2013)

ça se passe en Inde ?


----------



## jonson (10 Mai 2013)

Non pas en Inde mon cher TU SAIS PAS QUI C'EST.
Désolé.
Mais l'action se situe bien dans un pays chaud.


----------



## flotow (10 Mai 2013)

Magheb ?


----------



## jonson (10 Mai 2013)

Non tu n'y est pas. C'est bien un pays de l'extrème orient. Très touristique de surcroît.


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Mai 2013)

Mais qu'est-ce que c'est que ce film qui fait pleurer la femme de jonson???... 

Je n'ai pas vu ce film, mais les captures et les indices me font penser à *The Impossible (2012), de Juan Antonio Bayona*.


----------



## jonson (10 Mai 2013)

C'est ça tu as trouvé la bonne réponse. The impossible avec Naomi Watts(sur une capture) et Ewan McGregor. Le film raconte l'histoire d'une famille rescapée du tsunami de 2005 en Thaïlande. 

Et oui ma femme a beaucoup pleuré en regardant ce film. Elle a pleuré aussi devant un film qui parlait d'un tremblement de terre en Chine(me souvient plus du nom, car pas vu par moi même).

Mais quoiqu'il en soit: Félicitations!!!  
A toi la main.


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Mai 2013)

jonson a dit:


> C'est ça tu as trouvé la bonne réponse. The impossible avec Naomi Watts(sur une capture) et Ewan McGregor. Le film raconte l'histoire d'une famille rescapée du tsunami de 2005 en Thaïlande.
> 
> Et oui ma femme a beaucoup pleuré en regardant ce film. Elle a pleuré aussi devant un film qui parlait d'un tremblement de terre en Chine(me souvient plus du nom, car pas vu par moi même).
> 
> ...



Merci. 

Prochaine session un peu plus tard, dans la journée de samedi.


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Mai 2013)

Voici pour vous : 





* ( Grande taille. ) * 

​


----------



## flotow (11 Mai 2013)

C'est pas Jaimie Alexander ?
Par contre, incapable de trouver un film d'époque dans lequel elle joue 

Je suis presque sur d'avoir vu la BA pour ce film !  Y'a une reine dedans ? Ça se passe à la cour ?


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Mai 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> C'est pas Jaimie Alexander ?
> Par contre, incapable de trouver un film d'époque dans lequel elle joue
> 
> Je suis presque sur d'avoir vu la BA pour ce film !  Y'a une reine dedans ? Ça se passe à la cour ?



Non, ce n'est pas elle. 
Et non, il n'y a pas de reine dans ce film, et ça ne se passe pas du tout à la cour... 




L'acteur principal est une superstar, mais comme vous m'êtes tous sympathique, je vous le montre : 








​


----------



## jonson (11 Mai 2013)

L'homme tient un fusil d'assault, peu-être une guerre ou un pays qui est en perpétuel conflit interne.
Et j'ai comme l'impression que dans ce pays il fait assez froid. Pays enneigé peu-être?


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Mai 2013)

jonson a dit:


> L'homme tient un fusil d'assault, peu-être une guerre ou un pays qui est en perpétuel conflit interne.
> Et j'ai comme l'impression que dans ce pays il fait assez froid. Pays enneigé peu-être?



Oui, pays assez froid. 
Oui aussi, pays en guerre. Beaucoup d'armes en tous genres dans ce film, y-compris des fusils d'assaut, effectivement.
Film de guerre basé sur un épisode peu connu de la seconde guerre mondiale. 


Bon, allez... 
Je vais être sympa, et vous montrer une nouvelle fois l'actrice déjà vue sur la première image. 








​


----------



## jonson (11 Mai 2013)

Sur la dernière capture les gens semblent a peu près en bonne santé et ils ne portent pas d'étoiles jaunes. Toutefois on peut difficilement évoquer la seconde guerre mondiale sans parler des camps ou de la diaspora.

Au vu des vestments des personnes présentes le film se passe sans aucun doute en Europe. Si il évoque un aspect méconnu de cette guerre il va falloir que je fouille dans mes méninges pour trouver de quoi il s'agit.


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Mai 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Sur la dernière capture les gens semblent a peu près en bonne santé et ils ne portent pas d'étoiles jaunes. Toutefois on peut difficilement évoquer la seconde guerre mondiale sans parler des camps ou de la diaspora.
> 
> Au vu des vestments des personnes présentes le film se passe sans aucun doute en Europe. Si il évoque un aspect méconnu de cette guerre il va falloir que je fouille dans mes méninges pour trouver de quoi il s'agit.


Y'aurait pas Daniel Craig dans ce film ?


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Mai 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Sur la dernière capture les gens semblent a peu près en bonne santé et ils ne portent pas d'étoiles jaunes. Toutefois on peut difficilement évoquer la seconde guerre mondiale sans parler des camps ou de la diaspora.
> 
> Au vu des vestments des personnes présentes le film se passe sans aucun doute en Europe. Si il évoque un aspect méconnu de cette guerre il va falloir que je fouille dans mes méninges pour trouver de quoi il s'agit.





Dos Jones a dit:


> Y'aurait pas Daniel Craig dans ce film ?




Vos suppositions à l'un et l'autre sont fondées. 


Toujours la même actrice, sur une image qui donne raison à certaines des suppositions de jonson : 








Et une autre actrice, pour changer un peu :







​


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Mai 2013)

Je pensais au film "Les insurgés" mais comme cela fait longtemps que je ne l'ai pas vu je ne suis pas sûr


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Mai 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Je pensais au film "Les insurgés" mais comme cela fait longtemps que je ne l'ai pas vu je ne suis pas sûr&#8230;





Il s'agit bien de *Defiance* (aka "Les Insurgés" ), d'*Edward Zwick*.

Film américain avec des acteurs de différents pays dont les USA, le Royaume Uni, et la France. 
Le film a été entièrement tourné en Lituanie, et l'action du film est basé en Biélorussie.  




Bien joué, à toi la main ! :king:


----------



## jonson (11 Mai 2013)

Je suis frustré *Dos Jones* tu m'as coiffé au poteau. Bien joué


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Mai 2013)

Merci, j'avais bien aimé ce film comme celui-ci qui est moins récent&#8230;


----------



## jonson (11 Mai 2013)

Si je ne m'abuse ce livre est écrit en braille.


----------



## ranxerox (11 Mai 2013)

je pense plutôt en chinois


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Mai 2013)

Ni l'un ni l'autre à priori 

Réalisateur connu et deux acteurs principaux connus aussi


----------



## flotow (11 Mai 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Si je ne m'abuse ce livre est écrit en braille.





ranxerox a dit:


> je pense plutôt en chinois



  

Je dirais Detachment mais je ne crois pas qu'elle ait ce type de role dedans


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Mai 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Je dirais Detachment mais je ne crois pas qu'elle ait ce type de role dedans


Ce n'est pas ça 

Cette image vous parlera peut-être plus


----------



## Berthold (11 Mai 2013)

Si je ne me trompe pas de film, les deux femmes que tu présentes vont se faire tuer, non ? Le personnage principal est joué par une pointure&#8230; Film célèbre ?


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Mai 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> Si je ne me trompe pas de film, les deux femmes que tu présentes vont se faire tuer, non ? Le personnage principal est joué par une pointure Film célèbre ?


T'es sur la bonne voie


----------



## Berthold (12 Mai 2013)

Oui mais je ne retrouve pas le titre, pourtant je l'ai vu chez des amis il n'y a pas longtemps.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2013)

Ah ouais "Les Trois Jours du Condor" ? Bon film .


----------



## Berthold (12 Mai 2013)

Grrrrrr ! Oui ! 

:rateau:

:sick:

:hosto:

Avec Robert Redford et Faye Dunaway, c'était pourtant facile !

Enfin il me semble que c'est ça. Les images du début, juste avant que tout le monde se fasse descendre par un tueur aux allures de Peter Sellers dans la Panthère rose&#8230; 

C0rentin


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Mai 2013)

C'était en effet les 3 jours du condor de Sydney Pollack

A toi la main Corentin


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2013)

C'est la fête des mères et l'anniversaire de ma mère donc je serai pas là aujourd'hui, si quelqu'un veut prendre la main qu'il l'a prenne .


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Mai 2013)

C0rentin a dit:


> C'est la fête des mères et l'anniversaire de ma mère donc je serai pas là aujourd'hui, si quelqu'un veut prendre la main qu'il l'a prenne .


Je proposerais bien Berthold, dont l'alzheimer naissant lui a laissé échapper la bonne réponse&#8230; 
Je le contacte&#8230;


----------



## Berthold (12 Mai 2013)

C'est sympa de votre part, je ne sais pas si j'aurai le temps, peut-être dans un moment. Si qq'un veut prendre la main d'ici là, qu'il/elle ne se gêne pas


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Mai 2013)

Bon&#8230; ce serait dommage que ce fil stagne donc en attendant que Berthold ait un peu du temps je vous propose un bon vieux western des familles&#8230; 




Par contre je risque d'être avare d'indices et de copies écran&#8230;


----------



## Berthold (12 Mai 2013)

Hop, Il était une fois dans l'Ouest (au pif)&#8230;


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Mai 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> Hop, Il était une fois dans l'Ouest (au pif)&#8230;


Ben non plus ancien&#8230; Années 60/70 plutôt&#8230; Pas le chien de Minnie&#8230;


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Mai 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Ben non plus ancien Années 60/70 plutôt Pas le chien de Minnie



Sans vouloir être casse-pieds, *Il était une Fois dans l'Ouest, c'est 1968.* 

Sinon, concernant celui que tu proposes...
Au pif aussi, *The Magnificent Seven (1960)*?...


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Mai 2013)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Sans vouloir être casse-pieds,
> 
> Sinon, concernant celui que tu proposes...
> Au pif aussi, *The Magnificent Seven (1960)*?...


Ben non&#8230; mais c'est un excellent film aussi 




Un réalisateur de l'époque qui a fait de bons films outre celui-là&#8230; 

Et une deuxième&#8230;


----------



## Berthold (12 Mai 2013)

En hommage à ta signature, Le bon, la brute et le truand&#8230;(1966) ?


----------



## ranxerox (12 Mai 2013)

clint eastwood en tant qu'acteur ? que realisateur ?
klaus kinski ?
un sergio leone ?

ça me rapelle aussi un western avec kevin costner trés jeune dans un second rôle...
mais il doit être trop jeune justement ;-)


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Mai 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> En hommage à ta signature, Le bon, la brute et le truand&#8230;(1966) ?


Non&#8230; 



ranxerox a dit:


> clint eastwood en tant qu'acteur ? que realisateur ?
> klaus kinski ?
> un sergio leone ?
> 
> ...


Aucun de ceux que tu mentionnes ne sont dans ce film&#8230;

Le réalisateur à fait une soixantaine de films plutôt d'actions d'ailleurs&#8230;


----------



## bompi (13 Mai 2013)

Non, rien finalement.


----------



## ranxerox (13 Mai 2013)

moi non plus ;-D

pas une grande culture western...
mauvaise mémoire aussi...


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Mai 2013)

L'acteur principal décédé depuis


----------



## ranxerox (13 Mai 2013)

bronson ? wayne ?


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Mai 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> bronson ? wayne ?


Le réalisateur à fait tourner Wayne aussi, mais je sais pas pour Bronson


----------



## Lio70 (13 Mai 2013)

A voir la photo avec la femme indienne, je pencherais pour un western avec Marlon Brando mais le titre m'echappe.


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Mai 2013)

Lio70 a dit:


> A voir la photo avec la femme indienne, je pencherais pour un western avec Marlon Brando mais le titre m'echappe.


Je vois à peu près à quoi tu penses mais ce n'est pas ça


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Mai 2013)

Tout me fait désormais très clairement penser à l'excellent*Nevada Smith (1966)*, d'*Henry Hataway*. 
Il me semble même avoir reconnu la silhouette de *Steve McQueen* dans l'ombre. 

Par contre, je ne pourrai vous proposer quelque chose que ce soir... :rateau:

Si j'ai gagné, la suite ce soir. 
Ou alors, la main à qui la veut dès maintenant !


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Mai 2013)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Tout me fait désormais très clairement penser à l'excellent*Nevada Smith (1966)*, d'*Henry Hataway*.
> Il me semble même avoir reconnu la silhouette de *Steve McQueen* dans l'ombre.
> 
> Par contre, je ne pourrai vous proposer quelque chose que ce soir... :rateau:
> ...


Ben voilà&#8230;  

Un excellent western, qui a un peu vieilli certes, mais à découvrir pour les fans de Steve&#8230;
NON pas Jobs ! Mac Queen&#8230;

Sinon mes captures portaient l'index "SN" ce qui à l'envers donne *N*evada *S*mith&#8230; 

PS : Peux pas bouler&#8230;


----------



## Lio70 (13 Mai 2013)

Je me souviens d'ou j'avais vu une indienne: THE McKENNA's GOLD.
Mais je ne sais pas s'il s'agit ici de ce film car je l'avais vu il y a longtemps...

Edit =
Ah non, je vois que c'est pas ca.... Human-Fly a la bonne reponse


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Mai 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Ben voilà
> 
> Un excellent western, qui a un peu vieilli certes, mais à découvrir pour les fans de Steve
> NON pas Jobs ! Mac Queen
> ...



Je n'avais pas vu les lettres SN... :rateau:

Donc, à ce soir pour la suite. 
Ou alors la main à qui la veut dès maintenant !


----------



## ranxerox (13 Mai 2013)

ben berthold ? non ?


----------



## Berthold (13 Mai 2013)

Merci mais désolé, je pourrai pas d'ici plusieurs jours, :rose: la main à la Mouche Humaine (ou bien ?)


----------



## Berthold (13 Mai 2013)

Bon ben tiens, j'ai une disponibilité, profitons-en :

Mesdames,
mesdemoiselles,
messieurs,
ceci est
*une nouvelle session*

ta ta tsin !&#8230; (musique de victoire)


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Mai 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> Bon ben tiens, j'ai une disponibilité, profitons-en :


Une mère et son fils&#8230; ? Français ?


----------



## Berthold (13 Mai 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Une mère et son fils ? Français ?



Ouah. Même pas le temps de faire un peu de présentation que t'es déjà là ! Chapeau !

Une copine et son copain (enfin, avec des hauts et des bas). Pas Français. Acteurs TRÈS connus.


----------



## jonson (13 Mai 2013)

Je dirai *Will Hunting* avec Matt Damon et Robin Williams.


----------



## Berthold (13 Mai 2013)

Tout à fait. Bravo !

À toi donc&#8230;


----------



## jonson (14 Mai 2013)

Merci! Laissez moi un peu de temps pour me préparer et je reviens dans un instant pour une nouvelle session.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h13 ----------

Voilà 3 captures pour cette nouvelle session.
Indice: sur les 3 images le héros vient d'arriver sur les lieux de la trame principal.
(normalement c'est très facile)











​


----------



## flotow (14 Mai 2013)

Japon, Chine ?


----------



## jonson (14 Mai 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Japon, Chine ?



Japon.


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Mai 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Japon.


Tokyo ?


----------



## jonson (14 Mai 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Tokyo ?



Yes!


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Mai 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Yes!


Réalisateur Japonais ?


----------



## jonson (14 Mai 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Réalisateur Japonais ?



Non le réalisateur n'est pas nippon. 

Indice: c'est un film américain et il fait parti d'une série de film.

C'est vraiment très facile à mon sens. Allez courage!


----------



## flotow (14 Mai 2013)

Kill Bill&#8230; ?


----------



## jonson (14 Mai 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Kill Bill&#8230; ?



Non pas du tout.
Le réalisateur n'est pas si connu. D'ailleurs dans le film il n'y a pas d'acteurs mondialement connu.


----------



## z-moon (14 Mai 2013)

Salut 
*Lost in Translation ??*


----------



## jonson (14 Mai 2013)

z-moon a dit:


> Salut
> *Lost in Translation ??*



Non, c'est pas ça non plus. 
Nouvelle indice qui va rendre la session plus facile: c'est un film d'action qui plait plutôt aux garçons.


----------



## z-moon (14 Mai 2013)

C'est un film récent ? un remake ?
Euh ... *Karaté kid 2* ... pardon :rose:

mmmh : *FAF Tokyo Drift* ??


----------



## jonson (14 Mai 2013)

z-moon a dit:


> C'est un film récent ? un remake ?
> Euh ... *Karaté kid 2* ... pardon :rose:
> 
> mmmh : *FAF Tokyo Drift* ??


Fast and Furious Tokyo Drift, ben voilà c'était pas trop compliqué. 

Bien joué! A toi la main du coup!


----------



## z-moon (14 Mai 2013)

merci 

Hop !


----------



## Lio70 (14 Mai 2013)

Le voyage fantastique


----------



## z-moon (14 Mai 2013)

Lio70 a dit:


> Le voyage fantastique


voila 
bien joué Lio70

à toi


----------



## Lio70 (15 Mai 2013)

Il s'agit bien de lumiere se refletant sur un monocle, et le film etait bien en noir et blanc.


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Mai 2013)

Lio70 a dit:


> Il s'agit bien de lumiere se refletant sur un monocle, et le film etait bien en noir et blanc.



Je crois que c'est *Charles Laughton dans "Witness for the Prosecution", de Billy Wilder*. 

Par contre, je ne serai pas disponible avant ce soir pour vous proposer autre chose... :rateau:

Alors si j'ai gagné, la main à qui la veut !


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Mai 2013)

Petite parenthèse...
J'ai retrouvé un bateau légendaire


----------



## Lio70 (15 Mai 2013)

Bravo Human-Fly.

Donc, la main d'Orlac  a qui la veut...


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Mai 2013)

Je vais me dévouer pour relancer ce fil 




Par contre je serais avare d'indices Déjà si j'arrive à poster plus de 3 captures ce serait pas mal


----------



## jonson (19 Mai 2013)

ça m'a tout l'air d'un bon vieux SF des années 70. Je dirai *La Planète Des Singes*, au pif.


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Mai 2013)

jonson a dit:


> ça m'a tout l'air d'un bon vieux SF des années 70. Je dirai *La Planète Des Singes*, au pif.


Va falloir faire réviser ton pifomètre&#8230; 

Et de 2&#8230;


----------



## jonson (19 Mai 2013)

Pour ma défense j'ai jamais vu la planète des singes. :rose:

Mais si c'est pas de la SF je dirai un western.


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Mai 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Pour ma défense j'ai jamais vu la planète des singes. :rose:
> 
> Mais si c'est pas de la SF je dirai un western.


Déjà c'est un manque 

Je te conseillerais vivement de voir ce film puis de visualiser les films originels avec Charlton Heston 

Sur ce, si cela peut éclairer ta lanterne

Et de 3 :


----------



## Berthold (19 Mai 2013)

Ben tu vois que tu es arrivé à 3 captures&#8230; 

Les paysages sauvages n'ont rien à voir avec l'intro de 2001 Odyssée de l'espace, par hasard ?


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Mai 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> Ben tu vois que tu es arrivé à 3 captures
> 
> Les paysages sauvages n'ont rien à voir avec l'intro de 2001 Odyssée de l'espace, par hasard ?


Ben non D'ailleurs c'est un des films qui manque à ma vidéothèque même s'il a un peu vieilli 

Et de 4 alors


----------



## flotow (19 Mai 2013)

Ouest Américain ?


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Mai 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Ouest Américain ?


Non pas vraiment&#8230; 

Par contre lui, il a BOBOLA, qui, comme chacun sait, est la capitale du TAMALOU&#8230; 




Déjà 5&#8230;


----------



## flotow (19 Mai 2013)

Texas ?
Machin contre envahisseur ?


----------



## Lio70 (20 Mai 2013)

La 5eme capture me fait hesiter mais sur base des premieres, j'aurais dit "The bible: In the beginning" (1966).


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Mai 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Texas ?
> Machin contre envahisseur ?


Pas d'envahisseurs dans ce film



Lio70 a dit:


> La 5eme capture me fait hesiter mais sur base des premieres, j'aurais dit "The bible: In the beginning" (1966).


Ce n'est pas cela non plus 

et de 6 :


----------



## Berthold (20 Mai 2013)

Bon, vues la tenue de la damoiselle et le type d'accessoires et de bâtiments, on est au XIXe, début XXe, non ? Ça fait bien western, mais tu as l'air de dire que non ?


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Mai 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> Bon, vues la tenue de la damoiselle et le type d'accessoires et de bâtiments, on est au XIXe, début XXe, non ? Ça fait bien western, mais tu as l'air de dire que non ?


J'ai dis que je serais avare d'indices  Je ne répond que négativement lorsqu'il y a une proposition  Jusqu'à la bonne réponse bien sûr 

Tu prendrais bien une bière


----------



## Romuald (20 Mai 2013)

La capture 6 me fait penser à 'Impitoyable'


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Mai 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> La capture 6 me fait penser à 'Impitoyable'


Excellent film aussi mais ce n'est pas ça 

Tu prendras bien une petite mousse aussi


----------



## flotow (20 Mai 2013)

Pourtant dans la capture #6 on dirait Amber Tamblyn dans Cowboy et Alien


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Mai 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Pourtant dans la capture #6 on dirait Amber Tamblyn dans Cowboy et Alien


C'est un personnage tout à fait secondaire dans mon film donc ce n'est pas ce film excellent aussi&#8230; 

Et de 9 : à 10 je serais plus précis&#8230;


----------



## jonson (20 Mai 2013)

Au hasard: *La Couleur Pourpre*.


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Mai 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Au hasard: *La Couleur Pourpre*.


Excellent film aussi mais ce n'est pas cela 

Et voici la 10ème Je pensais pas y arriver


----------



## jonson (20 Mai 2013)

Est-ce-qu'il y a vraiment des colts dans ce film ou alors on fait fausse route depuis le début?


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Mai 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Est-ce-qu'il y a vraiment des colts dans ce film ou alors on fait fausse route depuis le début?


Oui il y a vraiment des armes dans ce film 

Et dans les précédentes réponses il y en a de bonnes sur le genre du film, sur l'époque et le lieu

A vous d'en faire la synthèse


----------



## flotow (20 Mai 2013)

Un truc en Caroline du Sud ? en Louisiane ? vu les arbres, c'est la région.

Le dernier Tarantino, puisque tu viens de l'avoir en DVD ? 
(d'ailleurs, la fille à la fenêtre, c'est surement Amber Tamblyn (si c'est le bon film) puisque je me suis trompé_e_ en disant blahblahblah envahisseurs&#8230; 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h44 ----------

ah on dirait 
https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...d&biw=1066&bih=933&sei=Lg2aUbWjDcKO4ATP_IGICQ


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Mai 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Un truc en Caroline du Sud ? en Louisiane ? vu les arbres, c'est la région.
> 
> Le dernier Tarantino, puisque tu viens de l'avoir en DVD ?
> (d'ailleurs, la fille à la fenêtre, c'est surement Amber Tamblyn (si c'est le bon film) puisque je me suis trompé_e_ en disant blahblahblah envahisseurs&#8230;
> ...


Et on y arrive&#8230;  

Sincèrement je pensais pas arriver à 11 captures avec ce film&#8230;

C'était bien Amber Tamblyn qui n'apparaît que quelques secondes dans ce film&#8230;

Pour ceux qui ont le DVD vous retrouverez mes captures sans difficultés, surtout la première, et vous comprendrez comment, pour un tel film, j'ai pu contourner aisément la recherche d'images de google&#8230; 

Sinon si vous aviez éditer mes posts vous auriez vu aussi que mes captures se nommaient "DJxxx" pas DJ pour Dos Jones mais bien DJ pour Django&#8230; 

Ravi d'avoir mobiliser votre attention dans ce fil ceci dit&#8230; 

A toi la main donc&#8230; 

PS : Peux pas te bouler&#8230;  mais le c&#339;ur y est&#8230;


----------



## jonson (20 Mai 2013)

Pour avoir vu le film récement, je suis dégouté de pas l'avoir trouvé.  :rose:


----------



## flotow (20 Mai 2013)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h36 ----------

Pour le film précédent, j'ai juste tiqué sur la photo à la fenêtre + le truc qui tombe des arbres qui est bien spécifique d'une région


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Mai 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


>


Bon là on est dans du film français années 60/70 voire 80 non ?


----------



## flotow (20 Mai 2013)

Rien de tout ça 
C'est récent, très récent et pas Francais du tout.


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Mai 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Rien de tout ça
> C'est récent, très récent et pas Francais du tout.


Alors francophone


----------



## flotow (20 Mai 2013)

Ben non plus


----------



## Berthold (20 Mai 2013)

Vus les placards derrière, ce serait pas un trouffion, ou un étudiant américain ?



C'est bien ce fil, je viens de découvrir qu'il existait un chanteur du nom d'Adam Lambert&#8230;


----------



## flotow (20 Mai 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> Vus les placards derrière, ce serait pas un trouffion, ou un étudiant américain ?


Oui 



Berthold a dit:


> C'est bien ce fil, je viens de découvrir qu'il existait un chanteur du nom d'Adam Lambert&#8230;



[youtube]PfR0JGWX62E[/youtube]



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h43 ----------





Un des personnages principaux. Il y a aussi celui derrière la pochette 
Et d'autres.


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Mai 2013)

Bon ben là je coince  Pas vu pas pris

C'est musical comme film ?

Pour tout dire c'est un genre qui me hérisse le poil et dont je suis pas fana du tout


----------



## flotow (20 Mai 2013)

C'est une comédie et c'est musical. Mais ce n'est pas une comédie musicale car rien n'est "chanté pour parler".

Et c'est vraiment très très drole


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2013)

The Hit Girls ? C'est très récent si c'est ça.


----------



## flotow (20 Mai 2013)

Ahhhhhhhhh.
Ben c'est ça.

Moi je l'ai vu sous le nom de Pitch Perfect, c'était en Octobre :rateau:

[youtube]F03N-ApQdmw[/youtube]

@DJ : tu peux le voir, c'est vraiment marrant, ça vaut le coup


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Mai 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> @DJ : tu peux le voir, c'est vraiment marrant, ça vaut le coup


Merci  Mais je ne pense pas que mon Vidéo Club l'ait et la bande annonce ne m'incite pas plus que ça :rateau: Par contre ça plairait sûrement à mon amie


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Mai 2013)

Le petit C0rentin est attendu à l'accueil


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2013)

Oui monsieur je prépare un truc pour la fin d'après-midi ou début de soirée .


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2013)

Voilà je commence


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Mai 2013)

C0rentin a dit:


> Voilà je commence


On va dire SF


----------



## Berthold (21 Mai 2013)

Prise de vue réelle ou image de synthèse ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2013)

SF et comédie dramatique.

Images de synthèse.


----------



## jonson (21 Mai 2013)

SF et comédie dramatique ça existe 


est-ce un film d'animation?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2013)

Non .


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2013)

Indice : ça raconte la vie d'un agoraphobe.


----------



## jonson (23 Mai 2013)

Franchement là je ne connais pas du tout. Ce doit être au moins de la série Z, non?
C'est français?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2013)

Non c'est un bon film.

C'est belge.


----------



## jonson (23 Mai 2013)

Est-ce ce *film*?


----------



## Arlequin (23 Mai 2013)

entendu parlé, jamais vu

Thomas est amoureux


----------



## jonson (23 Mai 2013)

Arlequin gagne encore. :mouais:

C'est plus marrant à force. Mais je m'incline, bravo 

Mais sans vouloir ni blesser ni vexer Corentin, ce film a l'air pourri...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2013)

Eh bien à toi la main cher ami belge.

Non ce film n'est pas pourri.


----------



## Arlequin (23 Mai 2013)

et on y retourne


----------



## jonson (23 Mai 2013)

Américain?


----------



## Arlequin (23 Mai 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Américain?



tu vois à ça à quoi ? 

la taille mannequin ? les sous vêtements ? 

le duo beau mâle musclé - p'tit cul à croquer ?


----------



## jonson (23 Mai 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> tu vois à ça à quoi ?
> 
> la taille mannequin ? les sous vêtements ?
> 
> le duo beau mâle musclé - p'tit cul à croquer ?



Tout ça et plus encore. 

Film d'horreur ou thriller peu-être?

On utilise souvent la petite culotte dans le premier genre. :rose:


----------



## Arlequin (23 Mai 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Tout ça et plus encore.
> 
> Film d'horreur ou thriller peu-être?
> 
> On utilise souvent la petite culotte dans le premier genre.



ni l'un ni l'autre

et pas que dans ce genre là  





bravo pour ton 1000ème message


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2013)

Parker il me semble.


----------



## jonson (23 Mai 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> bravo pour ton 1000ème message



Merci.

La capture me fait dire que ces personnages ne sont pas que secondaire. Je me trompe peu-être.
Si ni horreur ni thriller, c'est surement pas un policier, vu la couleur de la culotte. 
 Qui en passant est plus un maillot de bain.


----------



## Arlequin (23 Mai 2013)

C0rentin a dit:


> Parker il me semble.



mais tu m'énerveuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh

ai fait plein de captures en plus 

Si tu me trouves le logo là comme ça pareil en un coup, je viens chez toi avec une roteuse :rateau:

edit: ouille, dos jones et berthold sont arrivés, je m'éclipse et laisse la place aux vrais cinéphiles ... :rose:

bonne soirée


----------



## jonson (23 Mai 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> bravo pour ton 1000ème message



Merci. 

La capture me fait dire que ces personnages ne sont pas que secondaire. Je me trompe peu-être.
Si ni horreur ni thriller, c'est surement pas un policier, vu la couleur de la culotte. 
 Qui en passant est plus un maillot de bain.


----------



## Arlequin (23 Mai 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Merci.
> 
> La capture me fait dire que ces personnages ne sont pas que secondaire. Je me trompe peu-être.
> Si ni horreur ni thriller, c'est surement pas un policier, vu la couleur de la culotte.
> Qui en passant est plus un maillot de bain.



tu te répètes 

voir au dessus pour la réponse


----------



## jonson (23 Mai 2013)

Oups ai pas fait gaffe :rose: 

Honte sur moi.

Ce doit être la fatigue, je vous laisse. Bonne soirée!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2013)

Je passe la main .


----------



## flotow (23 Mai 2013)

C0rentin a dit:


> Parker il me semble.





J'allais justement le regarder


----------



## jonson (27 Mai 2013)

Bonjour à tous!

Je me permet de prendre la main, si personne n'y voit à redire, afin de relancer ce topic fort sympathique.
Voilà donc 3 captures:



​






​
A vous de jouer! 
C'est très facile donc je serai avare en indice.


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Mai 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Bonjour à tous!
> 
> Je me permet de prendre la main, si personne n'y voit à redire, afin de relancer ce topic fort sympathique.
> Voilà donc 3 captures:
> ...


Ça évoque du Clint Eastwood mais c'est pas ça&#8230; En tout cas j'ai pas vu à priori&#8230;


----------



## jonson (27 Mai 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Ça évoque du Clint Eastwood mais c'est pa ça En tout cas j'ai pas vu à priori



Non ce n'est du Clint Eastwood, même si j'adore cet acteur/réalisateur/metteur en scène.


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Mai 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Non ce n'est du Clint Eastwood, même si j'adore cet acteur/réalisateur/metteur en scène.


C'est pas du Bruce Willis non plus je connais quasiment par cur sa filmographie, Stallone à tout hasard

Ou encore Van Damme


----------



## jonson (27 Mai 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> C'est pas du Bruce Willis non plus je connais quasiment par cur sa filmographie, Stallone à tout hasard
> 
> Ou encore Van Damme



Non, non et non.
Mais l'acteur principal est du même calibre.


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Mai 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Non, non et non.
> Mais l'acteur principal est du même calibre.


Reste alors Van Diesel ou peut-être Schwarzenegger


----------



## Romuald (27 Mai 2013)

Et le reste du casting d'expandables, kess' t'en fait ? 


Y vont s'facher...


----------



## jonson (27 Mai 2013)

C'est bien l'un des deux. Mais lequel?
Je vais me coucher je repasse demain. Bonne nuit!


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Mai 2013)

Le Dernier Rempart, mais je passe mon tour


----------



## jonson (28 Mai 2013)

badmonkeyman a dit:


> Le Dernier Rempart, mais je passe mon tour



C'est bien ça. Bravo!  
La main à qui veut la prendre.


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Mai 2013)

Bon finalement je me lance 














À vous


----------



## flotow (29 Mai 2013)

Je pense que j'ai trouvé :rose:


----------



## bompi (30 Mai 2013)

Pareil, même si je n'ai pas vu ce film. Genre le film de Robert Z. avec Denzel W. où il pilote un avion en détresse tout en étant chargé comme une mule (avec divers produits). Non ?


----------



## G33k4life (30 Mai 2013)

Bonsoir,

Ne serait ce "Flight"???


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Mai 2013)

Effectivement  Trop évident pour vous  À vous !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2013)

Il est génial ce film .


----------



## jonson (30 Mai 2013)

badmonkeyman a dit:


> Effectivement  Trop évident pour vous  À vous !



En même pas 4 heures. Ils ont fait fort quand même.


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Juin 2013)

J'ai découvert Le Dernier rempart ce week-end et si j'ai un conseil ce serait&#8230; A NE PAS LOUPER !!! :love:

Un schwarzy excellent avec beaucoup d'humour sur lui-même&#8230; 

Bref un bon moment de détente sans prise de tête&#8230; 

Sur ce le petit G33k4life est attendu à l'accueil&#8230;


----------



## flotow (4 Juin 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Sur ce le petit G33k4life est attendu à l'accueil



Oui, parce que Bompi a esquivé   
(et moi aussi :rose


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Juin 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Oui, parce que Bompi a esquivé
> (et moi aussi :rose


C'est celui qui dit qu'y est&#8230;

A toi la main donc&#8230;


----------



## jonson (4 Juin 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> J'ai découvert Le Dernier rempart ce week-end et si j'ai un conseil ce serait A NE PAS LOUPER !!! :love:
> 
> Un schwarzy excellent avec beaucoup d'humour sur lui-même
> 
> Bref un bon moment de détente sans prise de tête



Ravi qu'il t'ai plut... je vais peu-être le regarder moi alors.


----------



## jonson (15 Juin 2013)

Salut à tous!
ça fait un bail que le fil ne vit plus. Je me permet donc de le relancer.

C'est parti, avec 3 captures d'un film d'animation japonais, très facile:








​
A vous de jouer!


----------



## Berthold (15 Juin 2013)

Le tombeau des lucioles ?


----------



## Arlequin (15 Juin 2013)

j'en ai bien l'impression


----------



## bompi (15 Juin 2013)

C'était aussi mon impression.


----------



## Romuald (15 Juin 2013)

20 lettres ?

Pas mieux.


----------



## Berthold (15 Juin 2013)

voyelle.


----------



## jonson (15 Juin 2013)

Bravo à Berthold.

Désolé j'était absent pendant longtemps. :rose: 

A toi la main donc!


----------



## Arlequin (16 Juin 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Désolé j'était absent pendant longtemps. :rose:



et t'étais où ?


----------



## Berthold (16 Juin 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> et t'étais où ?





Ouais, t'as un mot de tes parents, d'abord ?

:rateau:

Allez, je fouille ma médiathèque et je reviens. Soyez sages.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h35 ----------

Allez, on y va. Je n'aide pas trop dans un premier temps, c'est un facile :


----------



## jonson (16 Juin 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> et t'étais où ?



A l'apéro chez les voisins. D'ailleurs je pense que cette après-midi, c'est la même. 

PS: pour le film --> _I love Philip Morris_?


----------



## Berthold (16 Juin 2013)

jonson a dit:


> A l'apéro chez les voisins. D'ailleurs je pense que cette après-midi, c'est la même.


C'est bien d'entretenir ses relations de voisinage ! 


> PS: pour le film --> _I love Philip Morris_?


Non. Pas d'acteur américain dans le film que je propose. La preuve. Des amerloques pourraient-ils se goinfrer de spaghettis avec autant d'art ?


----------



## Arlequin (16 Juin 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> et t'étais où ?





jonson a dit:


> A l'apéro chez les voisins.



Mais naaaaaaaaaaaan 

essaye encore


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2013)

Gazon Maudit.

Je me souviens de la scène des spaghettis !


----------



## Berthold (16 Juin 2013)

Toutafê. Excellente comédie, qui date de 1995 mais bien d'actualité. Acteurs en pleine forme.
Gazon maudit


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2013)




----------



## ranxerox (16 Juin 2013)

edward norton, harvey keitel... google : dragon rouge ...

deux acteurs trop connus ;-)


----------



## jonson (16 Juin 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> edward norton, harvey keitel... google : dragon rouge ...
> 
> deux acteurs trop connus ;-)



Un excellent film en plus de ça. Je le conseille fortement.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2013)

Oui trop facile un peu la flemme j'avoue.


----------



## jonson (18 Juin 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> edward norton, harvey keitel... google : dragon rouge ...
> 
> deux acteurs trop connus ;-)



Comme le veut la règle du jeu: _à toi la main mon cher *ranxerox*._


----------



## ranxerox (19 Juin 2013)

le temps de faire les captures etc ... d'ici la fin de matinée si vous êtes ok


----------



## ranxerox (19 Juin 2013)

hop !

je me rends pas compte si ça va être trés facile ou trés dur...

un premier film trés récent
un polar musclé et hormonal
et, au final, un portrait et une tragédie

pour moi : un trés bon film, assez oppressant et trés surprenant
















;-)


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Juin 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> hop !
> 
> je me rends pas compte si ça va être trés facile ou trés dur...
> 
> ...



Sauf erreur ou omission de ma part, je ne crois pas avoir vu ce film... 
Mais je pense à un truc... 
Film réalisé par un homme?... Ou par une femme?...


----------



## ranxerox (19 Juin 2013)

un homme, son premier film,
trés récent je le répète...

le personnage principale est une brute épaisse, pathétique et tragique
qui a énormément de mal avec la communication...

un polar sombre et triste en fait ;-)


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Juin 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> un homme, son premier film,
> trés récent je le répète...
> 
> le personnage principale est une brute épaisse, pathétique et tragique
> ...



Mon hypothèse ne s'est pas vérifiée... :rateau:
Je vois encore moins que je le croyais, en fait... 

Film récemment présenté à un festival, une remise de prix ou un truc du genre?...


----------



## ranxerox (19 Juin 2013)

récement présenté à un festival ? pas à ma connaissance
en revanche il a reçu pas mal de prix de divers festival que je ne connais pas
et nominé à berlin, beaune (que je connais pas), aux oscars, aux césars...

l'acteur principal s'est lui aussi fait remarqué dans un film suivant
primé à cannes quant à lui... où il joue le même genre de personnage
un peu brut de decoffrage

note : quand je dis trés récent c'est dans les 4-5 dernières années












;-)


----------



## Arlequin (19 Juin 2013)

la dernière capture m'a hérissé le poil patriotique ... Rundskop ? 
mais ça ne colle pas avec "très récent" ... enfin bon, par rapport à "autant en emporte le vent", oui, mais tout est relatif

edit: avais pas lu ta note ... donc ça peut coller


----------



## jonson (19 Juin 2013)

Français?


----------



## ranxerox (19 Juin 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> Rundskop ?



bingo ! que je connais mieux sous le titre de bullhead ;-)
avec matthias schoenaerts qui se fera encore remarquer dans "de rouille et d'os"


2011 c'est trés récent non ? 

@jonson : belge ;-)

un film assez oppressant de par la tension permanente de son personnage principal

à toi la main arlequin ;-)


----------



## jonson (19 Juin 2013)

En faisant la recherche de polar sur google la liste des films que j'ai vu, m'a donner dans revoir certains et d'en découvrir d'autres. 

Bonne soirée!


----------



## Arlequin (20 Juin 2013)

et on y retourne

belle, vraie, parfois triste histoire

ce n'est pas qu'un film

à vous:


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Juin 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> et on y retourne
> 
> belle, vraie, parfois triste histoire
> 
> ...


En vitesse polisse


----------



## Arlequin (20 Juin 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> En vitesse polisse&#8230;



ah non, non
pas du tout

c'est bien un uniforme, mais pas de policier 

mais d'origine francophone, c'est déjà un bon début


----------



## ranxerox (20 Juin 2013)

c'est un bébé qui a été abandonné ?
c'est la lettre que sa mère a laissé avec le bébé ?
l'uniforme, c'est un pilote de ligne ?
une histoire vraie tu dis ?


----------



## Arlequin (20 Juin 2013)

oui
je l'ignore
oui
oui



bref, tu as déjà le sujet

et c'est récent

très


----------



## ranxerox (20 Juin 2013)

pour l'instant je patauge ;-D
assez peu au courant de l'actualité cinéma faut dire.

le film est en n&b ?


----------



## Arlequin (20 Juin 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> pour l'instant je patauge ;-D
> assez peu au courant de l'actualité cinéma faut dire.
> 
> le film est en n&b ?



non pas uniquement, il y a aussi de la couleur






et ce n'est pas qu'un film (bis) ...


----------



## Berthold (20 Juin 2013)

En partie reportage ?


----------



## ranxerox (20 Juin 2013)

en même temps les captures que tu présentes semble être
de vieilles pellicules d'un vieux format :
le film a recourt aux flashback ?
aux documents d'archives ?
un docu-fiction ?

s'agit-il de l'enfance d'une personnalité connue ?


----------



## Arlequin (20 Juin 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> En partie reportage ?





ranxerox a dit:


> en même temps les captures que tu présentes semble être
> de vieilles pellicules d'un vieux format :
> le film a recourt aux flashback ?
> aux documents d'archives ?
> ...



c'est ça oui, un mélange de film, d'images d'archives, de playback

ce n'est pas à proprement parler une fiction, puisque histoire vraie 

et nous y trouvons aussi (puisque, tris, ce n'est pas qu'un film) de l'animation:


----------



## jonson (20 Juin 2013)

Un biopic?
Ou un fait-divers?


----------



## Arlequin (21 Juin 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Un biopic?
> Ou un fait-divers?



biopic en effet.

Une histoire comme il doit s'en passer beaucoup.


----------



## Arlequin (24 Juin 2013)

oh là doucement avec les questions, j'ai du mal à suivre 

Film franco belge de 2012 traitant de l'adoption d'un petit coréen (qui se trouve être un des deux réalisateurs)

Film d'animation aussi, extrait du roman éponyme

voilà voilà


----------



## ranxerox (24 Juin 2013)

dsl, pour ma part j'ai zappé le jeu par distraction,
je ne suis pas toujours scotché au forum...

effectivement aprés tout ces indices, je te propose
couleurs de peau : miel ?
si c'est bien ça, je pouvais toujours chercher ;-D
j'étais à 100 lieu dans mes recherches...


en tout cas je n'en ai jamais entendu parler ;-)


----------



## jonson (24 Juin 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> dsl, pour ma part j'ai zappé le jeu par distraction,
> je ne suis pas toujours scotché au forum...
> 
> effectivement aprés tout ces indices, je te propose
> ...



Pareillement, si c'est bien ce film, inconnu au bataillon.
Est-ce-qu'il est bien?


----------



## Arlequin (24 Juin 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> effectivement aprés tout ces indices, je te propose
> couleurs de peau : miel ?








jonson a dit:


> Pareillement, si c'est bien ce film, inconnu au bataillon.
> Est-ce-qu'il est bien?



très beau

et qui me tient à coeur car c'est l'histoire vécue par ma belle-soeur


----------



## jonson (24 Juin 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> qui me tient à coeur car c'est l'histoire vécue par ma belle-soeur



Merci de nous avoir fait découvrir ce film et par la même un peu de toi.


----------



## ranxerox (25 Juin 2013)

hop !

un premier film sorti en 2011
qui n'a malheureusement pas fait beaucoup parlé de lui

un jeune acteur montant éblouissant dans le rôle principal
une jeune actrice solaire un peu plus connue que lui mais encore en ascencion
qui joues sa copine, un second rôle
une  actrice qui a été trés trés connue dans un autre second rôle

un film lumineux et la révélation de ce jeune acteur

ce film c'est surtout un portrait et les questionnement du personnage principal à un moment de sa vie

















;-)


----------



## Arlequin (25 Juin 2013)

français ?


----------



## ranxerox (25 Juin 2013)

le film est français oui,
mais il concerne un type de population bien particulier.

edit : ce qui laisse penser que le réalisateur connait trés bien ce type de population
voir en fait partie : je n'en sais rien en fait
mais en voyant le film on peut légitimement se demander


----------



## Berthold (25 Juin 2013)

Au vu des caravanes, du camp bien organisé et apparemment homogène : des manouches ?


----------



## jonson (25 Juin 2013)

La dernière image montre deux garçons faisant de la boxe. Est-ce-que ce côté de l'histoire est importante?


----------



## ranxerox (25 Juin 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> Au vu des caravanes, du camp bien organisé et apparemment homogène : des manouches ?




des gitans oui.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h38 ----------




jonson a dit:


> La dernière image montre deux garçons faisant de la boxe. Est-ce-que ce côté de l'histoire est importante?




oui même si ce n'est pas le sujet central...
la boxe est un des thèmes du film
parce que le personnage principale la pratique (de dos sur la photo)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h39 ----------

le nerf du scénario est l'opposition
entre la première image et les deux suivantes


----------



## Arlequin (25 Juin 2013)

donc un gitan qui veut sortir de sa "condition"

documentaire ? biographie ? 

c'est béatrice dalle ton actrice solaire ?


----------



## jonson (25 Juin 2013)

Moi je dirai: lui amoureux d'elle mais la famille ne l'admet pas.


----------



## ranxerox (25 Juin 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> donc un gitan qui veut sortir de sa "condition"
> 
> documentaire ? biographie ?
> 
> c'est béatrice dalle ton actrice solaire ?



oui, en quelque sorte, un gitan qui veut devenir quelqu'un de bien
pas vraiment un documentaire et ni une biographie, enfin je crois

beatrice dalle n'est pas l'actrice solaire dont je parlais,
en revanche beatrice dalle est l'autre second rôle
tenue par une actrice  qui fut trés trés connue ;-)

tu déconnais je penses en disant ça,
mais elle est bien présente dans le film ;-)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h28 ----------




jonson a dit:


> Moi je dirai: lui amoureux d'elle mais la famille ne l'admet pas.




nop tu te fourvois même si il y est bien question de continuer la relation
avec cette jeune femme, ou non


----------



## ranxerox (3 Juillet 2013)

bouh, ça a pas l'air de vous motiver...
pour ma part je m'excuse d'avoir un peu oublier et laisser passer du temps...

il me semblait qu'avec beatrice dalle et l'année du film ça allait être vite trouvé...

je résume avec d'autre indices et quasi la solution :

ce film c'est avant tout la révélation d'un jeune acteur assez génial :






personnage titre du film. vous retrouverez cet acteur dans la série "les revenants", les film "poupoupidou", "mobile home"... vraiment un acteur que j'ai envie de suivre...

une jeune actrice montante mais déjà beaucoup plus connue, bourrée de talent, "solaire" D) :






sa petite copine... le film vaut aussi pour les scènes de couples, érotiques ou disputes, d'une grande animalité...

cette actrice a eu un des rôles principaux dans "la graine et le mulet", "l'apollonide" ... une autre actrice que j'ai envie de suivre ;-)

tourné dans les environs de grenoble :






un autre acteur connu qui joues le prédicateur pentecôtiste :






dans les quelques jours durant lequel se déroule le film
le personnage principale décide de se faire baptiser
et ainsi de renoncer à ses deux passions, la boxe et sa femme...
ce film raconte les conflits de ce personnage  du à l'opposition entre les deux...

pas un grand film mais un bon film et des moments que je trouve brillant
et la révélation d'un acteur ;-)
et puis c'est un premier film et un coup de c&#339;ur ;-)

là vous devriez trouver non ?


----------



## bompi (3 Juillet 2013)

Serge Riaboukine, non ? Donc "Jimmy Rivière".
Film dont je ne sais strictement rien, hors ce que tu nous as expliqué ci-dessus


----------



## Arlequin (3 Juillet 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> bouh, ça a pas l'air de vous motiver...



ai laissé trainer croyant que d'autres allaient chercher aussi 


@bompi: c'est bien ça


----------



## ranxerox (3 Juillet 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Serge Riaboukine, non ? Donc "Jimmy Rivière".
> Film dont je ne sais strictement rien, hors ce que tu nous as expliqué ci-dessus




tout à fait : un beau film, quasiment passé à la trappe,
révélation de guillaume gouix 
hafsia herzi, magnifique,
serge riaboukine, exact !
beatrice dalle, effectivement en manager de boxe ;-)

à toi bompi !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h11 ----------




Arlequin a dit:


> ai laissé trainer croyant que d'autres allaient chercher aussi
> 
> 
> @bompi: c'est bien ça




mais tu avais trouvé, non ?

;-)

NB sachant que ça pouvait être dur j'ai donné l'année tout de suite ;-)


----------



## jonson (3 Juillet 2013)

Malheureusement je connaissais ni le film, ni les acteurs que tu as cité, à part Béatrice Dalle. 
J'avoue aussi que j'avais lâché un peu l'affaire.


----------



## Arlequin (3 Juillet 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> mais tu avais trouvé, non ?



oui, par recherche google

aucun mérite

je n'aime pas jouer ainsi, je préfère trouver par déduction/connaissance

raison pour laquelle je laisse toujours la possibilité à d'autres de "gagner"

;-)


----------



## jonson (3 Juillet 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> oui, par recherche google
> 
> aucun mérite
> 
> ...



Par fois la recherche google s'impose, si on veut que le jeu reste vivant. Mais il ne faut tout de même pas en abuser.


----------



## ranxerox (3 Juillet 2013)

oui moi je crois que google fait partie du jeu,
à partir du moment ou c'est un jeu de devinette sur internet ;-)

mais tout dépend aussi de la façon d'utiliser google...


----------



## bompi (3 Juillet 2013)

C'est parti, pour quelque chose de pas trop dur :






[/url]


----------



## ranxerox (4 Juillet 2013)

je suis assez nul en geographie,
bref les images de la ville ne me disent rien.

en revanche, la dernière image m'évoque
un personnage qui passe de l'ouest à l'est du temps du régime soviétique ? berlin ?

je dis pê une énormité ?


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Juillet 2013)

En fait après recherche sur la statue il semble que cela se passe à Prague Par contre j'en sais pas plus


----------



## bompi (4 Juillet 2013)

On avance très bien  C'est effectivement Prague et son château et son beau pont Charles (ce n'est pas l'Amérique...)

Le fuyard fuit toujours...





...mais est retrouvé.





On change de décor...




...et la prochaine image vous fera trouver le film sans coup férir (si ce n'est déjà fait).

PS : ami lecteur, deux indices se sont glissés dans ce post...


----------



## ranxerox (4 Juillet 2013)

ça me rapelle le film kafka qui était en N&B
edit : je voulais parler de ce film mais je dois me tromper...
ça m'agace la deuxième photo me rappelle furieusement quelque chose...
http://www.allocine.fr/video/player_gen_cmedia=19465257&cfilm=7260.html


----------



## bompi (4 Juillet 2013)

Je pense que tu as trouvé ... Mais avec cette daube d'AlloCiné je ne peux
pas vérifier depuis mon mobile. Il faudrait en finir avec ce site de m****.

Tu peux nous donner ton idée en clair ?


----------



## ranxerox (4 Juillet 2013)

je voulais parler d'un film que j'avais vu à l'époque avec jeremy irons,
trés trés largement inspiré de l'univers de kafka dont le titre est " kafka"
avec des plans en couleurs et des plans en noir et blanc...
un film fantastique en fait

mais ça date et je ne l'ai pas revu depuis

je ne m'en serais pas rapeller mais ce film est de sorderbergh (merci google)

ce qui me l'a rappellé c'est ce personnage qui court, qui fuit,
prague, l'univers des bureau avec des machines à écrire
et je croyais me rapeller de la seconde image
de ta deuxième série lorsqu'il se fait coincer

à mon souvenirs un film complètement paranoïaque et "kafkaïen"

edit : film de 1991, merci google (j'avais 20 ans ;-))

edit 2 : mais connaissant ta culture de cinéma -tout petit peu-
et de cinéma classique en particulier
je n'en étais pas sûr du tout


----------



## bompi (4 Juillet 2013)

Bien vu.  
c'est exactement ça. la photo suivante était celle de Jérémy Irons en rond de cuir.

les indices étaient le château et l'Amérique. 

À toi la main.


----------



## ranxerox (9 Juillet 2013)

dsl pour le retard

un film dont je ne sais pas grand chose,
j'ai acheté ce DVD par hasard...

un polar génial qui tiend beaucoup par la performance de l'acteur principal
il m' a coupé le souffle... un acteur français trés célèbre...

pas mal d'autres acteurs célèbres dans ce film mais en rôle secondaire ou en petit rôle

















;-)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h41 ----------

je rajoute : un polar vraiment trés trés particulier lié au personnage principal et le mileiu dans lequel se déroule ce film...


----------



## jonson (9 Juillet 2013)

L'acteur principal serait-il Daniel Auteuil?


----------



## ranxerox (9 Juillet 2013)

plus vieux - et c'est important -
en fait il y a pas mal d'acteurs connus dans ce film ;-)

si vous trouvez le nerf du scénario :
à savoir pourquoi ce flics se trouve dans ce lieu
(cf les photos)
vous avez quasi trouvé ;-)

ce qui fait aussi la trés grande originalité de ce polar
et de ce personnage ;-)


----------



## jonson (9 Juillet 2013)

ça ressemble assez à un asile pour les fous.


----------



## bompi (9 Juillet 2013)

Je pensais à Dussollier mais comme ça. Au pif.


----------



## ranxerox (9 Juillet 2013)

jonson a dit:


> ça ressemble assez à un asile pour les fous.




c'est pas excatement ça mais tu brûles cependant

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h53 ----------




bompi a dit:


> Je pensais à Dussollier mais comme ça. Au pif.



bravo ! tu pense bien 

d'autres captures demain matin,
je ne les ai pas encore préparée là

mais là, tous les deux vous allez pê trouver ...

;-)


----------



## bompi (10 Juillet 2013)

Du coup, je pense à "Scènes de crimes" de Frédéric Schoendoerffer.


----------



## ranxerox (10 Juillet 2013)

haaaa oui mais non 
à vue de nez le film que je propose est beaucoup plus récent
et dussolier plus *vieux*...

mais quand jonson parle de folie,
il n'est pas loin de ce qui fait la vraie originalité du film
sauf que le mot folie est trop générique...

aprés vérification sur google
oui le film que je présente est quand même plus récent...


----------



## bompi (10 Juillet 2013)

Il s'agit plutôt de sénilité que de folie, en fait...
S'il s'agit bien de *Cortex*, de Nicolas Boukhrief. Film apparemment plutôt réussi, que je n'ai pas vu.


----------



## ranxerox (10 Juillet 2013)

oui, alzheimmer en fait...

dusollier est un flic à la retraite atteint d'alzheimmer
qui rentre dans une clinique spécialisée

et là, son instinct de flic va se mettre en marche
et il va comprendre qu'il se passe des choses pas claires,
voir des meurtre dans cette clinique

avec toute les diificultés liées à sa maladie,
son incapacité à se concentrer, à communiquer etc ...
ce qui fait de ce film un polar assez anxiogène
où dussolier est seul à se rendre compte...

dussolier est magnifique !
en vrac pas mal d'autrtes acteurs connus,
julien boissellier, claire nebout, pascal elbé
et beaucoup d'acteurs dont je ne retiend pas le nom parce qu'abonnés aux seconds rôles et petits rôles...

pas un grand film mais qui vaut pour la performance de dussolier

bravo bompi : à toi ;-)


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Juillet 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> oui, alzheimmer en fait...



Je l'ai vu, mais je ne me rappelle plus de rien, de rien   :sick: :modo:


----------



## ranxerox (10 Juillet 2013)

oui mais c'est un bon film
mais pas un grand film...
il ya par exemple bcp d'imperfection
sur la représentation des l'institut etc ...

en fait il m'a surtout marqué par son originalité
et la performance d'andré dussollier


----------



## jonson (10 Juillet 2013)

La main à bompi du coup!


----------



## jonson (22 Juillet 2013)

Monsieur *Bompi* est demandé à la barre, monsieur *Bompi*!


----------



## bompi (22 Juillet 2013)

Je vous laisse la main bien volontiers.


----------



## jonson (22 Juillet 2013)

Je me permets donc de la prendre avec un nouveau film à trouver.
Indices: épouvante-horreur de 2013
Captures:














​
Voilà. Beaucoup de captures et un indice évident pour que le jeu soit plus vivant.


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Juillet 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Je me permets donc de la prendre avec un nouveau film à trouver.
> Indices: épouvante-horreur de 2013
> 
> Voilà. Beaucoup de captures et un indice évident pour que le jeu soit plus vivant.


Diable !!! Tu en as trop dis


----------



## jonson (22 Juillet 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Diable !!! Tu en as trop dis



Mais l'as-tu réellement trouver.


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Juillet 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Mais l'as-tu réellement trouver.


D'après toi 

Appuie sur la touche étoile et essaie encore une fois


----------



## jonson (22 Juillet 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> D'après toi
> 
> Appuie sur la touche étoile et essaie encore une fois



Dans ce cas, c'était Evil Dead, de Fede Alvarez.
J'ai beaucoup aimé le film.

A toi la main. Toutes mes félicitations!!!


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Juillet 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Dans ce cas, c'était Evil Dead, de Fede Alvarez.
> J'ai beaucoup aimé le film.
> 
> A toi la main. Toutes mes félicitations!!!


J'ai pas dis le titre 

Mais bon rendez vous demain à l'aube à l'heure où blanchit la campagne


----------



## jonson (22 Juillet 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> J'ai pas dis le titre
> 
> Mais bon rendez vous demain à l'aube à l'heure où blanchit la campagne



Fallait y penser avant. Maintenant ce n'est plus de mon ressort.


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Juillet 2013)

Au suivant


----------



## Larme (23 Juillet 2013)

_Remake asiatique de Croc-Blanc ?_


----------



## jonson (23 Juillet 2013)

Zatoïchi le samouraï aveugle?


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Juillet 2013)

Larme a dit:


> _Remake asiatique de Croc-Blanc ?_


Deux bons mots dans ta réponse  Je te laisse deviner lesquels :rateau:



jonson a dit:


> Zatoïchi le samouraï aveugle?


Queue nenni


----------



## Berthold (23 Juillet 2013)

Himalaya ?


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Juillet 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> Himalaya ?


Queue nenni&#8230; 

Film de 2012&#8230; 




Je pense que celui là va vous donner du film fil à retordre&#8230; 

Allez je vous en remets une&#8230;


----------



## Romuald (23 Juillet 2013)

Le monsieur avec la patinoire à mouche au-dessus, c'est un samuraï ?
C'est le gamin, mais un peu siffle: ) plus tard ?

Un remake des 7 Samuraïs ?
Un remake des 47 Ronins (il doit en sortir deux ou trois par an au Japon  ) ?


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Juillet 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Le monsieur avec la patinoire à mouche au-dessus, c'est un samuraï ?
> C'est le gamin, mais un peu siffle: ) plus tard ?
> 
> Un remake des 7 Samuraïs ?
> Un remake des 47 Ronins (il doit en sortir deux ou trois par an au Japon  ) ?


Queue nenni pour les 7 Samuraïs nini pour un remake des 47 Ronins 

Avec un peu de sang cela devrait vous stimuler  :mouais:




J'vous avais prévenu ça va pas être simple Au bout de 100 captures je donnerais le titre


----------



## Romuald (23 Juillet 2013)

T'as pas répondu aux deux premières questions


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Juillet 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> T'as pas répondu aux deux premières questions


Aucune idée pour tes deux questions&#8230; 

Un samouraï c'est japonais ? Si oui alors cela pourrait en être un par contre le gamin du départ est en fait une gamine d'après ce que j'ai compris*&#8230; 

La preuve à droite&#8230;




* Je parle pas le japonais couramment&#8230;


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Juillet 2013)

Un excellent film pourtant&#8230;





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h29 ----------

Bon à part vous donner le titre directement je fais quoi&#8230; 




Si je vous dis que ce film fait partie d'une saga ça aiderait&#8230;


----------



## bompi (24 Juillet 2013)

Si on résume : film (en costume) asiatique de 2012, apparemment japonais.
Il y a des gens connus ? (personnellement je ne reconnais personne).


----------



## Romuald (24 Juillet 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Bon à part vous donner le titre directement je fais quoi


Tu postes jusqu'à cent captures, comme promis. 

(d't'tes façons chuis pas allé au cinoche en 2012, j'risque pas de trouver )


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Juillet 2013)

Un peu de c*l ça vous motiverait&#8230; 





:rose:

PS : Ce film détient un certain record&#8230; 

Promis juré à 100 captures je donne le titre&#8230;


----------



## jonson (24 Juillet 2013)

Serait-ce le record du film le plus long du monde?


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Juillet 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Serait-ce le record du film le plus long du monde?


Non pas celui-là&#8230; 

Pour votre peine je vous mets 2 captures supplémentaires&#8230;









Ceci dit&#8230; cela risque d'être le film le plus long à découvrir dans ce fil&#8230; 

PS : J'ai découvert ce film car il est passé récemment à la télé&#8230; 

Déjà 11 captures plus que 89&#8230;


----------



## jonson (24 Juillet 2013)

Merde je crois que je le connais ce film. Le type sur la dernière capture me dit quelque chose.

Je crois qu'il s'agit d'une vengeance. Le petit a perdu toute sa famille et en grandissant retrouve les assassins. Histoire bateau en fait.
Il me semble que dans le film le dernier type ballade le(la) petit(e) dans une brouette en bois.


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Juillet 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Merde je crois que je le connais ce film. Le type sur la dernière capture me dit quelque chose.
> 
> Je crois qu'il s'agit d'une vengeance. Le petit a perdu toute sa famille et en grandissant retrouve les assassins. Histoire bateau en fait.
> Il me semble que dans le film le dernier type ballade le(la) petit(e) dans une brouette en bois.


T'es pas loin de la solution là 

Un petit effort 




C'est le gamin


----------



## Arlequin (24 Juillet 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Le type sur la dernière capture me dit quelque chose.



moi c'est le fessier qui me dit qqchose

d'autres captures du même genre, histoire d'être sûr ?


----------



## jonson (24 Juillet 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> T'es pas loin de la solution là
> 
> Un petit effort



Au final le film en question je l'ai regardé 10 minutes et c'est tout. Et le titre va être très dur à retrouvé en effet.


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Juillet 2013)

Pour résumer :

Film récemment diffusé sur une chaîne nationale
Film faisant parti d'une saga regroupant 6 films et dont c'est le dernier
Saga inspirée par un manga japonais

Dates de sorties des différents films :

1 - Avril 1972
2 - Juin 1972
3 - Août 1972
4 - Novembre 1972
5 - Année 1973
6 - Année 1974

Tous du même réalisateur sauf le 4ème et le 6ème


----------



## jonson (25 Juillet 2013)

Voici: la réponse, peu-être. Mais google m'a beaucoup aidé et tes indices aussi.


----------



## Arlequin (25 Juillet 2013)

du coup, pour mes captures, j'peux m'brosser

pffffff


----------



## jonson (25 Juillet 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> du coup, pour mes captures, j'peux m'brosser
> 
> pffffff



Fais gaffe à ce que tu dis, ça pourrait être mal interprété. Tu réclames des photos de c*l et tu prétends vouloir te brosser. 
:rose:


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Juillet 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Voici: la réponse, peu-être. Mais google m'a beaucoup aidé et tes indices aussi.


Ben on se rapproche là&#8230;  Mais ce n'est pas ce volet de la saga&#8230; 



Arlequin a dit:


> du coup, pour mes captures, j'peux m'brosser
> 
> pffffff


Je crois que vous en savez suffisament pour ne pas avoir à en ajouter&#8230; 



jonson a dit:


> Fais gaffe à ce que tu dis, ça pourrait être mal interprété. Tu réclames des photos de c*l et tu prétends vouloir te brosser.
> :rose:


Je vais tout de même voir si je peux lui en trouver une autre&#8230; 

Une petite dernière pour la route&#8230;


----------



## Arlequin (26 Juillet 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Je crois que vous en savez suffisament pour ne pas avoir à en ajouter



nan mais tu peux me tutoyer tu sais, depuis le temps 





Dos Jones a dit:


> Je vais tout de même voir si je peux lui en trouver une autre
> 
> Une petite dernière pour la route



ah ben tu vois


----------



## jonson (26 Juillet 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> ah ben tu vois



Tu parles on ne voit rien du tout, si tu te contentes de si peu, c'est que t'es vraiment à la rue mon très chère Arlequin.


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Juillet 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Tu parles on ne voit rien du tout, si tu te contentes de si peu, c'est que t'es vraiment à la rue mon très chère Arlequin.


Et la bonne réponse c'est pour quand


----------



## jonson (26 Juillet 2013)

La saga s'appelle: Baby Cart
Et pour le film ça doit être celui là je pense: ici.
Le titre: _le sabre de la vengeance_.


----------



## Arlequin (26 Juillet 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Tu parles on ne voit rien du tout, si tu te contentes de si peu, c'est que t'es vraiment à la rue mon très chère Arlequin.



à l'étalage crasse qui me titille le vit
je préfère la suggestion qui me titille l'esprit


mon cher Jonson



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h48 ----------




Dos Jones a dit:


> Et la bonne réponse c'est pour quand&#8230;



hé oh, on discute sérieux là


----------



## jonson (26 Juillet 2013)

Pas besoin d'étaler quoi que se soit, ne soit pas vulgaire comme ça. Y a des enfants qui regardent quand même.


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Juillet 2013)

jonson a dit:


> La saga s'appelle: Baby Cart
> Et pour le film ça doit être celui là je pense: ici.
> Le titre: _le sabre de la vengeance_.


Tu vas me les citer tous sauf le bon pour éviter de prendre la main


----------



## Arlequin (26 Juillet 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Pas besoin d'étaler quoi que se soit, ne soit pas vulgaire comme ça. Y a des enfants qui regardent quand même.



t'as pas du comprendre dans le bon sens je pense


----------



## jonson (26 Juillet 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Tu vas me les citer tous sauf le bon pour éviter de prendre la main



Je ne le fait pas exprès, mais j'avais prévenu que le titre allait être difficile a trouvé.
Si d'autres veulent tenter leur chance.


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Juillet 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Je ne le fait pas exprès, mais j'avais prévenu que le titre allait être difficile a trouvé.
> Si d'autres veulent tenter leur chance.


C'est parce que vous cherchez pas au bon endroit 

Taper "Baby Cart" dans google et le 3ème lien vous permettra de trouver directement avec un des indices que j'ai donné au début


----------



## jonson (26 Juillet 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> C'est parce que vous cherchez pas au bon endroit
> 
> Taper "Baby Cart" dans google et le 3ème lien vous permettra de trouver directement avec un des indices que j'ai donné au début



Là tu souhaites vraiment filer le saucisson à quelqu'un d'autre. Comme pour notre ami Arlequin, tu peux me tutoyer sans aucun problème. 

J'imagine que c'est celui-ci.


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Juillet 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Là tu souhaites vraiment filer le saucisson à quelqu'un d'autre. Comme pour notre ami Arlequin, tu peux me tutoyer sans aucun problème.
> 
> J'imagine que c'est celui-ci.


 Je disais "vous" parce que tu n'es pas le seul à participer à cette session&#8230; 

Le fil est bien dans ton coffret mais je n'en ai vu que le seul que j'ai proposé et qui est passé sur Arte y'a quelques temps&#8230;

La prochaine fois je mettrais un "Bambi" ça ira plus vite&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## Arlequin (26 Juillet 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Je disais "vous" parce que tu n'es pas le seul à participer à cette session



quoique ... 



Dos Jones a dit:


> La prochaine fois je mettrais un "Bambi" ça ira plus vite :mouais:



ah ben oui, au moins comme ça j'aurai ma chance :rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Juillet 2013)

Puisque c'était trop dur pour vous je reprends la main mais gaffe ça va pas être facile non plus&#8230;  




Et vu que ça va pas être évident j'en rajoute 2&#8230; 








​
Indice : Ça commence par un "B" et ça finit par un "i"&#8230;

Bon courage à vous&#8230; 

Bande de lopettes&#8230;


----------



## Lio70 (27 Juillet 2013)

Y'a un papillon qui lui suce le cul, ca doit etre un manga japonais.
Ah non, c'est pas ca.

Commence par B et finit par i ? Heu... "Bompi" ! C'est correct ?


----------



## jonson (27 Juillet 2013)

Lio70 a dit:


> Y'a un papillon qui lui suce le cul, ca doit etre un manga japonais.
> Ah non, c'est pas ca.
> 
> Commence par B et finit par i ? Heu... "Bompi" ! C'est correct ?



 Excellent!


----------



## bompi (27 Juillet 2013)

Aucun papillon ne s'est autorisé un tel comportement. Du moins, sans m'avoir demandé l'autorisation.


----------



## Lio70 (27 Juillet 2013)

Loin de moi l'idee d'associer un papillon a des actes douteux sur ta personne.
Je ne parlais vraiment que de... BAMBI !


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Juillet 2013)

Lio70 a dit:


> Loin de moi l'idee d'associer un papillon a des actes douteux sur ta personne.
> Je ne parlais vraiment que de... BAMBI !


Bravo BONNE REPONSE !!!  

A toi la main 

Cochon qui s'en dédit


----------



## jonson (27 Juillet 2013)

J'ai hâte de voir la prochaine session.


----------



## Lio70 (28 Juillet 2013)

Premiere photo assez difficile car la definition est pauvre. Il s'agit d'une belle blonde avec une jambe dans le platre...


----------



## ranxerox (28 Juillet 2013)

flm des années 80 ? (à voir la coupe de la femme)
film fantastique ?
horreur ?
l'histoire d'une catastrophe naturelle ?
(genre tempête, tornade etc ...)


----------



## jonson (28 Juillet 2013)

L'aventure du Poseidon peu-être?


----------



## Lio70 (28 Juillet 2013)

Annees 70.
Et il y a beaucoup d'eau dans le film, et meme de la glace, mais ce n'est pas L'aventure du Poseidon.

La femme a effectivement une coupe de cheveux tres annees 70/80. L'actrice est un sex-symbol et en particulier dans ce film, elle est a _croquer_.


----------



## ranxerox (28 Juillet 2013)

20 000 lieus sous les mers ?

tu ne réponds pas : fantastique ? dans le sens où
il y aurait un ou des monstres irréels,
(genre monstre des mers...)
des phénomènes iréels...

ou un film d'aventures bcp plus classique ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h20 ----------

lorsque tu as parlé de sex-symbol des années 80
j'essayais de retrouver cette actrice qui a joué jane
dans une version trés hot de tarzan...
qui a marqué pas mal de monde avec son tee-shirt mouillé, je crois ;-D


et aprés recherche je retrouve : bo derek

or dans la filmographie de bo derek
il y a orca ?

ce qui pourrait correspondre non ?


----------



## Lio70 (28 Juillet 2013)

C'est bien ORCA, et il fallait voir un indice quand je disais qu'elle etait a croquer, car c'est ce qui lui arrive. Et l'orque repart avec la jambe platree entre les dents.


----------



## ranxerox (28 Juillet 2013)

oui oui j'ai bien lu et vu les italiques ;-)
ce qui me faisait encore pencher pour ce film ;-)


edit : je m'y colle d'ici ce soir ;-)


----------



## jonson (28 Juillet 2013)

Bravo ranxerox. Belle déduction!


----------



## jonson (9 Août 2013)

A votre bon coeur m'sieurs dames! quelqu'un pour relancer ce fil peu-être?


----------



## ranxerox (26 Août 2013)

hop hop hop
désolé : fatigue etc... flemme de m'atteler à des captures etc ...
puis personnes ne prenant la main :

un quatrième film sorti en 2008
d'un cinéaste que je ne connais pas trés bien

ce qui m'a fait acheter ce dvd c'est qu'il s'agit d'un des rares films
où une actrice qui me fait flashé tient un rôle principal :
j'ai acheté ce dvd pour cette actrice que je trouve géniale...
mais encore trop rare et trés peu connue....

*cela dit elle tient un premier rôle dans un film sorti tout récemment...*

il s'agit de l'histoire d'un frère et d'une s&#339;ur
le frère magouille avec des trafiquants de métaux

le frère est joué par un jeune et bon acteur aussi
malheureusement assez peu connu aussi,
homonyme d'un cinéaste qui fut connu (toujours?)

il y a un acteur trés connu dans ce film
qui joues le rôles d'un trafiquant, salaud et brutal
un rôle plutôt rare pour cet acteur
que l'on a plutôt l'habitude voir jouer les dépressifs,
les mollassons sympathiques etc ...

que dire de plus, que je ne vais pas tarder à vous montrer
les visages de ces acteurs et actrices si c'est trop dur...
mais on va essayer de faire durer le suspens

pas un grand film, un film moyen
mais j'avais envie de porter l'attention sur cette actrice
qui a joué dans plusieurs films de ce metteur en scène...

les deux, le frère et la s&#339;ur, je les ai vu plusieurs fois
dans des téléfilms, policier ou autre...








j'éspère que ce ne sera pas trop dur ;-)

--- 

erratum : film sorti en 2008 selon allociné...


----------



## jonson (26 Août 2013)

Déjà c'est un film français? Et le metteur en scène est-il français aussi?

En tout cas ça fait plaisir d voir que quelqu'un à décider de reprendre les choses en mains!
Hasta luego!


----------



## ranxerox (26 Août 2013)

pardon, oui film français !
metteur en scène français aussi...

simplement un trip pour cette actrice ;-)
je tarderais pas trop à mettre, une image d'elle ;-)


----------



## jonson (26 Août 2013)

Pas grave, je pense qu'on va être que tout les deux sur ce coup là.
Je vais essayer avec l'actrice, je vais Mélanie Laurent mais sans conviction.


----------



## ranxerox (26 Août 2013)

mélanie laurent est trés connue !
là je te parle d'une actrice de l'ombre...

pas encore fait les captures du frère et de la s&#339;ur mais je les poste bientôt ;-)

le rôle du salaud en revanche est trés trés connu
mais pas dans ce type de rôle...

dans les jeunes acteurs,
le comédien est homonyme d'unb cinéaste connu...
on pourrait penser "fils de..." mais non...


----------



## jonson (26 Août 2013)

Pour le rôle du salaud je tente Vincent Lindon.


----------



## ranxerox (26 Août 2013)

nop pas vincent lindon mais de la mm generation et aussi connu ou à peu prés ;-)


----------



## jonson (26 Août 2013)

Daniel Auteuil mais je n'y crois pas.


----------



## ranxerox (26 Août 2013)

nop pas auteuil...


----------



## Arlequin (26 Août 2013)

cela aurait il un rapport avec "la banlieue" ?


----------



## ranxerox (26 Août 2013)

non aucun ils habitent une maison dans un bled...
mais pas de rapport avec la banlieue...

c'est surtout l'histoire de ce frère et cette sur
comme si il n'avait pas tout à fait fini de grandir
et cette relation va être brisée par un meurtre...


----------



## Arlequin (26 Août 2013)

mh

ta réponse pique mon coeur 

j'en reste sur le carreau :sick:


----------



## ranxerox (26 Août 2013)

bien joué ,-)
mais ça se fait de donner la réponse quand on l'a ;-)

j'adore c't'actrice bcp trop rare ;-) mais c'est vrai que le film est trés moyen ,-)
(je suppose que c'était ce que tu voulais dire par tes smileys ?


----------



## Arlequin (27 Août 2013)

continuez, je ne faisais que passer, une loooongue journée m'attend

à+


----------



## ranxerox (27 Août 2013)

la réponse déguisée de arlequin donne quand même un sacré gros indice
--

le frère, jeune acteur encore trop peu connu,
homonyme d'un cinéaste connu,
mais à vrai dire, ça fait un bail que je n'ai plus entendu parlé de lui...






et puis une scène qui montre bien le rapport encore juvénile qu'il entretient avec sa sur






sa sur, une actrice que je n'ai vu que trop rarement
et/ou dans des seconds rôles ou rôle de faire-valoir...
je craque literralement pour elle et sa gueulle déchirée

elle est à l'affiche dans un premier rôle d'un film sorti juste avant l'été
















un indice sur cette dernière photo à voir avec la solution déguisée de arlequin
et le titre du film ...

encore deux trois indices en poches ;-)


----------



## jonson (27 Août 2013)

Ça ne me dit rien du tout. Sur la première capture de l'actrice j'ai cru que c'était Charlotte Gainsbourg.


----------



## ranxerox (27 Août 2013)

arlequin a trouvé : mais laisse une énigme en guise de solution...
(à voir aussi avec la dernière photo)
cela dit cette actrice est trés peu connue...
bref pas d'étonnement à ce que tu ne la connaisse pas...
lui, pareil...

mais je donne d'autre indices ...

j'en rajoute un :

ce même cinéaste a sorti un film cette année :
l'histoire d'une aventure amoureuse
entre une actrice trés trés connue et un acteur américain...
(trés bonne critique ce dernier)


----------



## ranxerox (28 Août 2013)

hop :

le frère ici avec un escroc,
acteur que l'on pas l'habitude de voir dans les rôles de salaud brutal







ça devrait pas mal aider là non ? jonson ?


----------



## ranxerox (30 Août 2013)

il s'agissait donc de la dame de trèfle
avec florence loiret-caille, malik zidi, jean-pierre darroussin

florence loiret-caille qui tient un premier rôle
dans un film sorti cette année queen of montreuil
je flashe sur cette actrice...

malik zidi, homonyme de claude zidi
dont je ne suis plus au courant de rien ;-)

désolé, c'était pourri comme énigme 
soit quelqu'un reprend, soit j'en posterai une autre
et ferais un effort pour sortir un truc moins moisi :rose:
http://www.allocine.fr/film/fichefilm_gen_cfilm=138202.html


----------



## ranxerox (31 Août 2013)

j'oubliais : un film de jerôme bonnell
qui a sorti un film trés bien accueilli par la critique
avec emmanuelle devos et gabriel byrne
le temps de l'aventure

,-)


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Novembre 2013)

Un des derniers que j'ai visualisé

Donc voici :




Oh un Macbook Pro 

Et ceci :




Oh un iMac 27


----------



## Larme (24 Novembre 2013)

Y'a un rocher au sucre glace !


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Novembre 2013)

Larme a dit:


> Y'a un rocher au sucre glace !


????


----------



## Larme (24 Novembre 2013)

S'pas _Snitch_ ?
Rocher : The Rock (ancien nom de scène de l'acteur principal)
Sucre Glace : Coke (bon, j'sais plus de quelle drogue il s'agit)


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Novembre 2013)

Larme a dit:


> S'pas _Snitch_ ?
> Rocher : The Rock (ancien nom de scène de l'acteur principal)
> Sucre Glace : Coke (bon, j'sais plus de quelle drogue il s'agit)


C'est c'la même 

Film sympa malgré quelques longueurs 

Tu reprends la main


----------



## Larme (24 Novembre 2013)




----------



## jonson (24 Novembre 2013)

Un film d'animation?

_Tempête de boulette géante_?


----------



## Larme (24 Novembre 2013)

Oui.
Non.


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Novembre 2013)

A tout hasard Le Lorax

Mais sans conviction quoique le sujet semble intéressant


----------



## Larme (25 Novembre 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> A tout hasard Le Lorax


Non.


Dos Jones a dit:


> Mais sans conviction quoique le sujet semble intéressant


Évidemment que c'est intéressant, on parle de ma région !


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Novembre 2013)

Là-Haut ?


----------



## Larme (25 Novembre 2013)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Là-Haut ?



Non plus.


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Novembre 2013)

Moi,  Moche et méchant ?


----------



## Arlequin (25 Novembre 2013)

genre explorateur ? 

(bambi ?  )


----------



## Larme (25 Novembre 2013)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Moi,  Moche et méchant ?



Presque, mais je chipote...


----------



## jonson (25 Novembre 2013)

Larme a dit:


> Presque, mais je chipote...



A ce compte là c'est Christophe qui a la bonne réponse.


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Novembre 2013)




----------



## ranxerox (25 Novembre 2013)

le bonheur est dans le prés ?


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Novembre 2013)

Oui.


----------



## ranxerox (25 Novembre 2013)

cantona, la 205 rouge, le rugby, tout ça... indice un peu gros ;-)

- soit je laisse la main
- soit vous patientez jusqu'à demain matin

comme vous voulez ;-)


----------



## ranxerox (27 Novembre 2013)

dsl pour le retard.

un film qui a eu un prix à cannes
trés trés bon accueil de la critique
un film des 15 dernières années

un film violent, oppressant, déprimant
d'autant qu'il est tiré d'une enquête d'un journaliste
sur un problème majeur et central de société

un cinéaste que je ne connaissais pas
et aucun acteur connu de moi

pas vraiment de personnage principaux
et plusieurs histoires qui s'entre-croisent
une sorte d'état des lieux...








,-)

NB un film brillant, rock'n'roll et assez essentiel pour moi


----------



## ranxerox (27 Novembre 2013)

en fait ce film est tiré d'une enquête qui a donné lieu à un livre célèbre, je crois

le sujet de ce livre et donc, de ce film
est un sujet hyper-exploité au cinéma y compris par les plus grands cinéastes
on peut même dire que bcp de ces films font parties des classiques
de même bcp de trés grands acteurs ont fait leur carrière avec ces films

la différence c'est qu'ici c'est tiré d'une enquête
et c'est traités de manière contemporaine et réaliste
et sans aucun héros...

à la différence de la plupart de tous ces trés grands films
trés codés et aux personnages souvent trés forts et trés typés...
on pourrait presque dire que ces films répondent à une sorte de convention du genre...

ce film brut de décoffrage casse absolument toute cette mythologie du genre

,-)


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Novembre 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> en fait ce film est tiré d'une enquête qui a donné lieu à un livre célèbre, je crois
> 
> le sujet de ce livre et donc, de ce film
> est un sujet hyper-exploité au cinéma y compris par les plus grands cinéastes
> ...


Enfouissement de déchets toxiques (voire nucléaire) ?
Traité comme un documentaire ?
Passé sur Arté ou une autre chaîne ?


----------



## ranxerox (27 Novembre 2013)

l'enfouissement des déchets toxiques n'est qu'un des problèmes lié au sujet du film

non, ce n'est pas un documentaire mais tiré de...
c'est un film de cinéma primé à cannes...

bcp de films de ta filmographie traite de ce sujet dj,
du moins je le pense...

mais jamais traités de cette façon ;-)


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Novembre 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> l'enfouissement des déchets toxiques n'est qu'un des problèmes lié au sujet du film
> 
> non, ce n'est pas un documentaire mais tiré de...
> c'est un film de cinéma primé à cannes...
> ...


Certes 

En attendant une bonne réponse


----------



## ranxerox (28 Novembre 2013)

hop ! hop ! hop ! romuald et dj ont trouvé ;-)






si vous trouvez de quel pays il s'agit,
vous aurez quasiment trouvé le sujet,
tellement les deux sont intimement liés
et de façon évidente pour tous


;-)


----------



## ranxerox (29 Novembre 2013)

hop ! hop !

une image qui évoque bien ce dont parle le film :






et une deuxième image d'une scène du film qui a bcp été exploité par la presse à la sortie du film... pour qui suivrait l'actualité du cinéma, cette image - ou une autre de la même scène - a bcp été reprise à propos de ce film :






,-)


----------



## bompi (29 Novembre 2013)

Je n'ai pas vu le film mais les gars en slip avec une pétoire, sur la plage, c'est une image dont on se souvient...

Je veux bien donner le titre du film mais je n'ai aucun moyen de relancer le fil avec une nouvelle proposition :rose:


----------



## ranxerox (29 Novembre 2013)

romuald et dj aussi on trouvé,
cette dernière image c'est l'indice le plus fort que je pouvais donner je crois
comme tu dis cette image marque les esprits ;-)

ben on va attendre ce soir si quelqu'un trouve et veut poster quelque chose ...
auquel cas, si vous le souhaitez, je veux bien soumettre une nouvelle énigme d'ici demain matin... as you want ;-)

je rajoute un dernier indice,
on pourrait dire que les personnages de ce film sont à l'antithèse de bien des personnages joués par robert de niro, al pacino... qui ont quasiment fait leur carrière sur ce même sujet
dans de trés grands films... mais dans une sorte de convention du genre...

à l'inverse de ce film...

je ne sais pas si je suis clair ? ;-)

plus tard je pourrais parler de ces grands réalisateur dont les films - encore une fois - sont les antithèse de celui-ci...


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (29 Novembre 2013)

Gomorra non?


----------



## ranxerox (29 Novembre 2013)

hop ! hop ! hop !

bien joué yoko !

gomorra un film sur la maffia qui m'a coupé le souffle
trés, trés pessimiste

un film qui casse toute convention, toute mythologie du genre
(scorsese, de palma...)

bien joué, à toi ;-)


NB : je crois d'ailleurs que le journaliste, auteur du livre qui a donné le film
ne doit plus revenir en italie au risque de se faire tuer...
(cf : salman rushdie)


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (29 Novembre 2013)

Merci 

Je passe mettre le suivant dans la soirée


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (30 Novembre 2013)

Désolée pour le retard... Hop :


----------



## jonson (30 Novembre 2013)

Cobra avec Stallone?


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (1 Décembre 2013)

Niet


----------



## bompi (1 Décembre 2013)

Camion américain (un MACK).
Voiture britannique (une Jaguar Type E, je dirais).
Une nature assez désertique.

Je dirais que ça se passe aux Étazunis.

On aimerait bien savoir qui est (ou ce qui est) dans la voiture...


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (1 Décembre 2013)

Bien vu pour les premières déductions 

J'attends un peu pour donner des indices


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Décembre 2013)

Duel ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2013)

Le Convoi ?


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Décembre 2013)

C0rentin a dit:


> Le Convoi ?


Je crois que tu as la bonne réponse&#8230; 

Je viens de visualiser la bande annonce et le film a l'air sympa&#8230; 

Sam Peckinpah est tout de même une pointure comme réalisateur et Ali MacGraw est trop craquante&#8230;:love:


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (1 Décembre 2013)

C0rentin a dit:


> Le Convoi ?



Yep, bravo ! 

À toi la main


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2013)

Merci !


----------



## jonson (4 Décembre 2013)

Facile!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2013)

Film de 1998 .


----------



## bompi (4 Décembre 2013)

de Spike Lee ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2013)

De Spike Lee .


----------



## bompi (5 Décembre 2013)

Fastoche, donc. Mais je ne l'ai pas vu et ne peux guère vous proposer de film. Donc je préfère qu'un/e courageux/se s'y attelle.


----------



## momo-fr (5 Décembre 2013)

C0rentin a dit:


> Film de 1998 .



Milla Jovovich dans He Got Game de Spike Lee (1988) avec 	Denzel Washington et Ray Allen :






Je n'ai aucun mérite&#8230; mais j'ai vu le film, pas le meilleur de Mr Lee (mais pas le pire quand même).



*Un remake connu je suppose - Par Abel F.*


----------



## ranxerox (6 Décembre 2013)

abel ferrara ? j'allais voir tous ses films à une époque...

et il me semble que dans sa filmographie,
il n'y a qu'un seul film d'horreur/fantastique, remake je crois,
de surcroit un film de commande et donc,
vraiment à part dans filmograhie : body snatchers ?


----------



## momo-fr (6 Décembre 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> abel ferrara ? body snatchers ?



Yes, c'est celui-là et c'est un remake qui en suit bien d'autres :









L'original date de 1955 :






Le plus récent date de 2007 :







A toi de jouer 
​


----------



## ranxerox (6 Décembre 2013)

,-)

ce film est vraiment une anecdote dans la filmographie de AF...
(il y en a d'ailleurs plusieurs qu j'éspère un jour trouver en dvd...)


soit vous patientez, soit je laisse la main,
as u want ;-)


edit : tu n'aurais pas donné le cinéaste momo, je pouvais toujours ramer ;-)


----------



## momo-fr (6 Décembre 2013)

Bon, je prend la main&#8230; et je ne dis rien du coup :








Bon juste l'année : 2008 et c'est un film de la fille de&#8230;​


----------



## bompi (7 Décembre 2013)

Film américain, dirait-on.


----------



## Lio70 (7 Décembre 2013)

Un film de la fille de...
Heu... a tout hasard Sofia Coppola? Mais je ne connais pas ce film.


----------



## bompi (7 Décembre 2013)

C'est la première chose que j'ai vérifiée... Et elle ne semble pas avoir sorti de film en 2008.


----------



## Berthold (7 Décembre 2013)

David Lynch a une fille réalisatrice. Je n'ai rien vu d'elle, enfin il ne me semble pas.

Gérard Oury aussi&#8230;


----------



## ranxerox (7 Décembre 2013)

ça m'a fait penser à somewhere de s coppola... mais il est sorti en 2010...


----------



## Berthold (7 Décembre 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> David Lynch a une fille réalisatrice. Je n'ai rien vu d'elle, enfin il ne me semble pas.
> 
> Gérard Oury aussi&#8230;


Sans oublier Michael Mann, Robert Redford,&#8230;


----------



## bompi (7 Décembre 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> ça m'a fait penser à somewhere de s coppola... mais il est sorti en 2010...


Itou.


----------



## momo-fr (7 Décembre 2013)

L'un de vous est sur la bonne piste&#8230;







Vous avez remarqué la voiture de police&#8230; c'est un triller&#8230; mais son papa ne les réalise pas comme ça lui.

Un indice supplémentaire : c'est une histoire d'agents gouvernementaux, mais qui sont ces agents ?


​


----------



## ranxerox (7 Décembre 2013)

berthold ? la fille de lynch ?
(thriller épouvante ça me fait penser à lynch ;-D)


edit : berthooooooold ! go ! go ! go ! rapplique !


----------



## momo-fr (7 Décembre 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> berthold ? la fille de lynch ?
> (thriller épouvante ça me fait penser à lynch ;-D)


Tu chauffes grave Ranx&#8230;











Mais ce n'est pas de l'épouvante (enfin pas comme je l'entend), juste un thriller&#8230; plutôt bien ficelé et&#8230; mélangeant humour noir et folie, violence et intrigue.

Indice : Michael Ironside (c'est pas lui au dessus) y joue un rôle de capitaine qui pipe rien à la réalité&#8230;

:rateau:​


----------



## ranxerox (7 Décembre 2013)

berthold ! berthold ! berthold !

gaffe sinon je plonge su wiki ;-)


----------



## Berthold (7 Décembre 2013)

Ben j'ai regardé la filmographie de la dame, non, désolé, jamais rien vu d'elle. Après, avec les indices laissés par momo-fr j'imagine qu'on peut restreindre la recherche, et du coup oui, ça y est, j'ai le titre du film, mais quel est le but de ce fil ? Savoir se servir d'un moteur de recherche ?

Allez, finalement, oui, un peu. 

Alors je pense que c'est Surveillance de Jennyfer Lynch&#8230;


----------



## ranxerox (7 Décembre 2013)

ben oui mais on va arrêter de le répéter :
ça fait partie du jeu de chercher...
surtout pour la plupart des films que tout le monde n'a pas vu...

à fortiori sur internet ;-)

le bug de momo c'est qu'il donne trop d'indices trop précis d'un seul coup...

mais si on répond seulement si on a vu le film,
ce fil est mort...


----------



## Berthold (7 Décembre 2013)

Oui, c'est vrai, cette discussion me revient, désolé, y'avait un bon petit moment que je n'étais pas viendu par là&#8230;


----------



## momo-fr (7 Décembre 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> le bug de momo c'est qu'il donne trop d'indices trop précis d'un seul coup...


Le bug ? OK je dis plus rien D), quand je vois ta prose sur tes propositions 

C'est bien Surveillance à toi Berthold.


----------



## ranxerox (7 Décembre 2013)

ben si tu relis mes proposition je suis loin d'être aussi précis :rateau:


2008 et "fille de..." c'est 80% de la réponse
je veux dire qu'avec wiki et google...


----------



## momo-fr (7 Décembre 2013)

Ok la prochaine fois je dirais "Un film contemporain de Ben Hur" et "réalisé par une personne de l'autre sexe et qui a un papa"    :rateau:


----------



## Berthold (7 Décembre 2013)

momo-fr a dit:


> C'est bien Surveillance à toi Berthold.



Ok merci. Alors j'attaque avec ça, extrait d'un film qui met mal à l'aise


----------



## ranxerox (7 Décembre 2013)

un film européen ?
sur la deuxième image, s'agit-il d'un enterrement ? d'une réunion familliale ?
un film des 10-15 dernières années ? plus ancien ?

,-)


----------



## Berthold (7 Décembre 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> un film européen ?
> sur la deuxième image, s'agit-il d'un enterrement ? d'une réunion familliale ?
> un film des 10-15 dernières années ? plus ancien ?
> 
> ,-)



Film très récent, à moitié européen. Oui, il y a un enterrement dès le début. Oui, il est question d'une réunion familiale.

D'autres captures ce soir

Le suspense est à son comble


----------



## momo-fr (7 Décembre 2013)

Je l'ai vu il y a pas longtemps 

Le problème c'est que je vois pas mal de films il me semble que c'est une histoire de avec et a un moment le gars dit 

Ça y est je l'ai, film dont on à parlé il y a quelques mois, d'un réalisateur sud-coréen :

"Après la mort de son père dans un étrange accident de voiture, <spoiler>, une adolescente, voit un oncle dont elle ignorait lexistence, venir sinstaller avec elle et sa mère"

Avec Nicole Kidman et

C'est ça hein Berthold ? 




​
_EDIT : c'est la première image qui m'a titillé les neurones, une scène intrigante et magnifique._


----------



## Berthold (7 Décembre 2013)

Bravo, c'est bien ça. Tu donnes le titre ?


----------



## momo-fr (7 Décembre 2013)

Stoker






Un bon film avec un petit air de Lynch justement&#8230;



Un très facile mais j'ai découvert cette compo étonnante dedans :






Pas besoin d'indice tout y est&#8230;
​


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Décembre 2013)

Les Tontons Flingueur

Film culte !!!


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Décembre 2013)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Les Tontons Flingueur
> 
> Film culte !!!


Effectivement on reconnait Blier et Serrault au fond 

J'ai pas souvenir de ce plan je zappe direct à la scène de la cuisine


----------



## ranxerox (7 Décembre 2013)

'y a pas serrault dans les tontons flingueurs ;-)
tu confond pas avec lefevre ?


la vieillesse est un naufrage ;-D


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Décembre 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> 'y a pas serrault dans les tontons flingueurs ;-)
> tu confond pas avec lefevre ?
> 
> 
> la vieillesse est un naufrage ;-D


Tout à fait Thierry 

Marrant cette association d'acteur pour moi 

Mea culpa


----------



## momo-fr (7 Décembre 2013)

Bien, à toi Christophe31...


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Décembre 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Effectivement on reconnait Blier et Serrault au fond&#8230;
> 
> J'ai pas souvenir de ce plan je zappe direct à la scène de la cuisine&#8230;



C'est un plan au tout début du film quand Fernand (alias Ventura) arrive à Panam chez Louis.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h35 ----------

Un facile.


----------



## momo-fr (8 Décembre 2013)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Un facile.


Là comme ça, dans une pharmacie, ça ne me dit rien, est-ce l'inspecteur Le Goff qui parle ?

Ou plutôt monsieur Jean Douelan ?


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Décembre 2013)

N'y l'un, n'y l'autre.


----------



## momo-fr (8 Décembre 2013)

Bon, ben attendons d'autres indices, la filmographie de Lino est très dense et je n'en connais qu'un petite partie.


----------



## jonson (8 Décembre 2013)

Viper au point peu-être?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2013)

Ne nous fâchons pas ?


----------



## momo-fr (8 Décembre 2013)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ne nous fâchons pas ?


Ouaip c'est celui-là, Bravo !! 

De ce film je garde plutôt ces images là :
















Et de l'ouverture carrément le premier plan :


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Décembre 2013)

Bravo C0rentin, à toi.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2013)

​


----------



## ranxerox (8 Décembre 2013)

on dirait tim roth ?


----------



## bompi (8 Décembre 2013)

Pas faux. Jeune, alors.


----------



## tatouille (9 Décembre 2013)

le héros ne s'appel t'il pas Trevor? 

ici sur la deuxieme photo, on le voit devant "The Youth Opportunities Programme"

j'oubliais , sinon j'aime bien ce film, vous comprendrez pourquoi la majorité des A****s ont applaudi quand la veille a cannée, bien sur pas a la TV.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2013)

Si si Trevor .

Oui c'est Tim Roth jeune.

Je suppose que je te donne la main Tatouille .


----------



## momo-fr (9 Décembre 2013)

Oui il conviendrait de donner le titre du film qui n'en est pas un d'ailleurs mais un téléfilm de 1982 : Made in Britain


----------



## tatouille (9 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,

oui c'est bien Made In Britain , néanmoins, je laisse la main car je n'ai pas "d'espace perso" pour héberger les images.

Bien à vous.


----------



## Lio70 (9 Décembre 2013)

Tu peux l'uploader dans l'album de ton compte MacG


----------



## momo-fr (9 Décembre 2013)

tatouille a dit:


> Oui c'est bien Made In Britain , néanmoins, je laisse la main car je n'ai pas "d'espace perso" pour héberger les images.


Bah ? Outre la quantité d'hébergements gratuits d'images, un compte Free gratuit ça ne coûte rien. Argument non recevable Tatouille


----------



## tatouille (10 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,

je ne trouve plus l'option pour ajouter a l'album, si mes souvenirs sont bons cela était placé dans "
Options supplémentaires". ajouter une pièce-jointe ?

en ce qui concerne les comptes gratuits, "Free" j'avais bien des comptes mais ils ont été fermés car je les accédais depuis l'étranger ,en effet, j'ai quitté la France depuis maintenant environ 7 ans.


Bien à vous.


----------



## flotow (10 Décembre 2013)

cs.stanford.edu/~tatouille ?


----------



## momo-fr (10 Décembre 2013)

tatouille a dit:


> je ne trouve plus l'option pour ajouter a l'album, si mes souvenirs sont bons cela était placé dans "
> Options supplémentaires". ajouter une pièce-jointe ?


MDR, celle là elle est bien bonne&#8230;       

Bon allez un plutôt facile (en attendant que Tatouille reprenne pied) :







Avec ça c'est plus clair :






​


----------



## Berthold (11 Décembre 2013)

Je ne connais pas ce film, mais la deuxième capture me plaît. Voilà des personnages qui "ont de la gueule", nom de  nom !


----------



## ranxerox (11 Décembre 2013)

film des frères cohen ?
film des 10-15 dernières années ? plus ancien ?
film américain ?
est-ce que ce sont trois frères sur la photo ?

la deuxième photo me rappelle diablement quelque chose ...

le marquage sur la route situe le film dans le 20e s...
ce qui contrarie bcp de mes premières idées... ;-D

oui et au fond, ce même marquage sur la route pourrait situer ce film en europe,
voir en france ? à contrario des gueulles sur la deuxième photo ?


----------



## momo-fr (11 Décembre 2013)

"film des frères cohen ?" = nan
"film des 10-15 dernières années ?" = nan
"plus ancien ?" = yep
"film américain ?" = yep
"est-ce que ce sont trois frères sur la photo ?" = I don't know&#8230;

La suite :











Indice supp : les photos sont inversement chronologiques dans chaque post (1ere = fin du film 2e = début du film)​


----------



## ranxerox (11 Décembre 2013)

polar ?
road-movie ?
comédie ?

est-il question de braquage ?
d'enlèvement ?


----------



## momo-fr (11 Décembre 2013)

"polar ?" = me semble pas
"road-movie ?" = "vraisemblable" <- marque d'ironie :rateau:
"comédie ?" = par moment oui 

"est-il question de braquage ?" = meuh non :rateau:
"d'enlèvement ?" = n'importe quoi 

Bon ben je vois que tu patauges Ranx :











La dernière devrait vous mettre sur la voie, la prochaine sera définitivement éclairante

​


----------



## ranxerox (11 Décembre 2013)

oui à chaque nouvelle image
ça me rappelle qq chose ;-)

mais c'est une impression que j'ai souvent sur ce fil 


je ne crois pas que je l'ai vu en fait
je questionne un peu au pif ,-)

c'est pour faire avancer le scimilimiliblick ;-D


----------



## momo-fr (11 Décembre 2013)

Allez cadeau :






Si vous trouvez pas la dernière sera la bonne​


----------



## ranxerox (11 Décembre 2013)

ben ça ça m'évoque easy rider ? ce qui correspondrait bien à la toute première image, fin tragique du film ? mais je l'ai vu il ya longtemps alors je dis pê n'importe quoi...

assez peu de souvenirs en fait de ce film

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h35 ----------

oui il me semble qu'on voit une de tes captures dans la BA...


----------



## Lio70 (11 Décembre 2013)

Easy rider

Ah zut, coiffe par Rankxerox 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h50 ----------




tatouille a dit:


> je ne trouve plus l'option pour ajouter a l'album


A gauche sur la page du forum: Tab. de bord.
Et dans la colonne de ton Tableau de bord: Images & Albums.
Ajouter un album... etc... Envoyer des photos. Puis copy/paste de la balise dans le message que tu postes.


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Décembre 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> ben ça ça m'évoque easy rider ? ce qui correspondrait bien à la toute première image, fin tragique du film ? mais je l'ai vu il ya longtemps alors je dis pê n'importe quoi...
> 
> assez peu de souvenirs en fait de ce film
> 
> ...


Ben voilà je penses que tu as la bonne réponse  

Un classique comme on les aime même s'il a un peu vieilli 

Attends confirmation du posteur initial de tout façon


----------



## momo-fr (11 Décembre 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> ben ça ça m'évoque easy rider ?



*And the winner is&#8230; Ranxerox&#8230; félicitations. 
*






A toi Ranx&#8230;

PS : il a bien vieilli, un peu trop&#8230; mais les souvenirs ça aide souvent à revoir des choses qu'il vaudrait mieux oublier.​


----------



## ranxerox (11 Décembre 2013)

je pense que lio l'a mieux identifié que moi ;-)

soit la main à lio si il veut ;-)
soit je poste, mais vous patientez (genre fin d'aprem') ;-)
soit la main à qui veut ;-)


----------



## momo-fr (11 Décembre 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> je pense que lio l'a mieux identifié que moi ;-)


Nan, tu as identifié le film, l'image de fin, tes souvenirs brumeux sont très bons et tu réponds avec 12 mn d'avance sur Lio70 *à toi.*


----------



## ranxerox (11 Décembre 2013)

soit ;-)

c'est vrai que je me rappelle retrospectivement du mec
qui les tire au fusil par la vitre de sa voiture aussi

--

hop !

un des trés rare films à traiter de ce passage de l'histoire
(de mémoire je crois qu'il n'y en a que 3-4)
les autres ce sont aussi je crois surtout des reportages
et des films situant l'action bien des années plus tard

là c'est un des trés rares films à traiter de ce passage tragique de l'histoire
et à le représenter...

une production américaine et quelques acteurs trés connus
dans des second rôles surtout là pour servir la cause je dirais...
(y compris un acteur français)

tirée d'une histoire vraie mais une anecdote dans ce passage de l'histoire

on pourrait dire de ce type d'"évènement" qu'il ne se produit
vraiment que trés rarement dans l'histoire et heureusement...











je donne déjà pas mal d'indice là et...

,-)

edit : mise entre guillemet d'un mot malheureux


----------



## momo-fr (11 Décembre 2013)

Europe ?
Asie ?
Others ?

Je penche pour lAsie, j'sais pas pourquoi


----------



## ranxerox (11 Décembre 2013)

du tout, afrique






bien que ce type d'"évènement" se soit aussi produit en europe, en asie... malheureusement...


----------



## Larme (11 Décembre 2013)

Exode/Génocide Africain je dirais...
Maintenant, il me semble qu'il y en a eu pas mal... Forcément, à force de faire des frontières à la règles...


----------



## ranxerox (11 Décembre 2013)

on utilise en réalité assez vite le terme de génocide
dés qu'il y a massacre ou crime de guerre...

maintenant, pas au sens de la definition des instances internationales
et des historiens aussi je crois...
enfin je ne crois pas ...

,-)

je poste d'autres photos plus tard ;-)
mais tu as bon ;-)


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Décembre 2013)

Je dirais "Hotel Rwanda" un film qui m'avais marqué et bien dans l'air du temps


----------



## momo-fr (11 Décembre 2013)

Si c'est en Afrique alors oui ça va pas être facile

Rwanda ?
Tanzanie ?
Congo ?
Somalie ?
Namibie ?

Et j'en oublie, après tous n'ont pas eu droit à un terme de "génocide" officiel, le Rwanda oui, c'est par là ?

Cette page répertorie 11 films/documentaires sur le génocide Rwandai.


----------



## Nyx0uf (11 Décembre 2013)

Si acteur francais hotel rwanda est probable (Jean reno)


----------



## ranxerox (11 Décembre 2013)

bon pour le terme de genocide, oui je m'en tiens à ce qu'en disent divers historien
entendu à la radio et la definition du TPI...
à ne pas confondre avec les crimes de guerre etc ...

mais bon mes connaissances en histoire s'arrêtent là...

deuxième boulette de ma part, je croyais qu'il n'y avais que trois ou quatre film
sur le génocide rwandais (hors reportage)

dsl si je vous ai induit en erreur

il y a bien jean reno ;-)
et il s'agit bien de HOTEL RWANDA ,-)





















bien joué DJ, à toi la main ;-)

edit : je crois que l'on utilise le terme de génocide
dés qu'il y a extermination methodique et dans le but d'une extermination complète,
tel les juifs pendant la seconde guerre mondiale, le génocide cambodgien... le génocide rwandais...


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Décembre 2013)

OK merci 

Je vous concocte quelque chose demain matin Là j'ai eu une soirée chargée


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Décembre 2013)

Désolé pour le retard:rose:

Passons au suivant alors 









​


----------



## ranxerox (12 Décembre 2013)

ça aussi ça m'évoque les frères cohen ?
road-movie ?
polar type serial-killer ?
oliver stone ?


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Décembre 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> ça aussi ça m'évoque les frères cohen ?
> road-movie ?
> polar type serial-killer ?
> oliver stone ?


Pas les frères Cohen&#8230;
Pas vraiment road-movie au sens étymologique du terme mais bon y'a de l'idée&#8230;
Plutôt film d'action
Pas Oliver Stone non plus&#8230;

Film de 2013. Je posterais d'autres captures après le repas&#8230; 

Quoique avec celle-ci vous devriez avoir un indice&#8230;


----------



## momo-fr (12 Décembre 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Plutôt film d'action
> Film de 2013



On a pas beaucoup de choix&#8230;  

J'ai dû le voir, mais là, le fond d'écran de l'avis légal me dit quelque chose&#8230; sauf que ça ne me revient pas.


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Décembre 2013)

momo-fr a dit:


> On a pas beaucoup de choix
> 
> J'ai dû le voir, mais là, le fond d'écran de l'avis légal me dit quelque chose sauf que ça ne me revient pas.


Si ça peut t'aider je l'ai vu dans la liste de ton lien


----------



## momo-fr (12 Décembre 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Si ça peut t'aider je l'ai vu dans la liste de ton lien&#8230;


Mais oui, mais oui, j'y retourne&#8230;  

Bon ben facile du coup avec ta dernière capture, on voit très bien que c'est Schwarzy au volant :






C'est "Le dernier rempart" avec Arnold Schwarzenegger, réalisé par Jee-woon Kim.

Je l'ai vu, ni bon, ni mauvais, très moyen quand même. ​


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Décembre 2013)

momo-fr a dit:


> Mais oui, mais oui, j'y retourne&#8230;
> 
> Bon ben facile du coup avec ta dernière capture, on voit très bien que c'est Schwarzy au volant :
> 
> ...


Bonne réponse&#8230; 

On va dire que c'est un bon divertissement sans prise de tête&#8230; 

Avec un Schwarzy qui a beaucoup d'humour sur lui-même&#8230; 

Ben à toi la main alors&#8230;


----------



## momo-fr (12 Décembre 2013)

Deux images pour ce film à trouver :











Pas trop difficile je pense à vos souvenirs.

​


----------



## ranxerox (12 Décembre 2013)

millénium ;-)
tome 1 : les hommes qui n'aimait pas les femmes ;-)
oui en fait j'ai un doute sur le tome... ;-)



je recommande la série plutôt que les films ;-)
plus approfondis... en fait chaque tome est en deux parties de 1h30,
6 épisodes en tout...

bien meilleur en tout cas que la version américaine ;-)
et une lisbeth salander hallucinante ;-)


----------



## momo-fr (12 Décembre 2013)

Bravo, le plan est long, on s'en souvient c'est normal c'est bien le premier de la trilogie.

 A toi Ranx ​


----------



## ranxerox (12 Décembre 2013)

c'est vrai que j'ai pas mal de disponibilités sur internet

bref, je ne vous ai pas laissé pas bcp de temps/chances chèrs camarades ;(
(vous qui travaillez etc ...)

j'ai répondu quasi du tac au tac...je suis désolé, promis, je ferais gaffe à l'avenir...


;-)


----------



## ranxerox (12 Décembre 2013)

encore une fois je m'excuse d'avoir répondu si rapidement,
ne tenant pas compte de votre temps sur internet...

'ferais gaffe à l'avenir ;-)

--

un film satirique et sombre
qui à travers toute la chaine de fabrication
d'un produit va mettre en évidence
la dégradation sociale du monde du travail d'aujourd'hui,
l'évolution des m&#339;urs, la pauvreté etc ...

une sorte de pamphlet à l'humour noir

plusieurs personnages principaux à divers étapes de la fabrication
un commercial cependant qui fait office de guide
en visitant toute la chaine de fabrication...
















;-)


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Décembre 2013)

Le sujet et la dernière image me parlent mais faut que je reprenne de l'iode pour stimuler ma mémoire


----------



## momo-fr (13 Décembre 2013)

Film de 2006, réalisé par Richard Linklater.
Avec Avril Lavigne, Bruce Willis, Ethan Hawke, Paul Dano, Patricia Arquette entre autre.

Le film c'est FAST FOOD NATION
















Je l'ai vu&#8230; tu n'as pas faim du tout à la fin&#8230; encore moins d'un big burger.

  ​


----------



## ranxerox (13 Décembre 2013)

bien joué momo !

un film qui questionne pas mal aussi
sur l'attitude hypocrite (des gouvernement, des entreprises)
vis-à-vis de l'immigration clandestine ;-)

une critique sous-jacente aussi des méfaits du libéralisme ;-)


















à toi la main momo !

;-)


----------



## momo-fr (13 Décembre 2013)

Héhé 
















Ce n'est pas une comédie musicale ​


----------



## rabisse (13 Décembre 2013)

Avec Gary Oldman?


----------



## momo-fr (13 Décembre 2013)

Les lunettes ? Nan c'est pas lui&#8230; :rateau:






Un indice : il est question de bobines 8mm

​


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Décembre 2013)

momo-fr a dit:


> Un indice : il est question de bobines 8mm​



Y aurait pas un train et des explosions vers la fin ?


----------



## momo-fr (13 Décembre 2013)

Nan là tu parles de Super 8 de J. J. Abrams (Steven Spielberg producteur).

Allez un autre indice :






Ce n'est pas un documentaire c'est sorti en 2012.​


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Décembre 2013)

momo-fr a dit:


> Nan là tu parles de Super 8 de J. J. Abrams (Steven Spielberg producteur).​



Assez moyen d'ailleurs


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Décembre 2013)

@momo&#8230; Mine de rien tu as donné trop d'indices&#8230; 

Mais n'ayant pas vu le film je préfère laisser le soin à d'autres de chercher encore&#8230;


----------



## ergu (13 Décembre 2013)

Ceux qui ne trouvent pas seront pendus dans le jardin.
hé, hé, hé.

Me souviens plus du titre, mais c'était pas mal.


----------



## momo-fr (13 Décembre 2013)

@Dos Jones : si on ne donne pas "trop" d'indices on est pas sortis de l'auberge non plus

@ergu : pendus comme ça ?






​


----------



## momo-fr (14 Décembre 2013)

Bon allez derniers indices :
Film réalisé par un certain S###t D######son, filme sinistre pour ainsi dire
















​


----------



## jonson (15 Décembre 2013)

Je dirais Sinister de Scott Derrickson. Je ne l'ai pas vu mais pourtant, les films d'horreur ça me connait.


----------



## momo-fr (15 Décembre 2013)

Bingo Jonson, c'est bien Sinister, si tu aimes le genre il est à voir, c'est plus du suspence/horreur que de l'horreur.

A toi la main...


----------



## jonson (15 Décembre 2013)

Très facile: le premier d'une trilogie.







​
Si voulez la main, c'est le moment car je ne pourrai la garder longtemps.
Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Décembre 2013)

Avec la mail et le sabre (ou épée), j'ai cru à Star Wars mais ça va pas avec la charrette...


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Décembre 2013)

Comme cela ça m'évoque "Le seigneur des anneaux"


----------



## momo-fr (15 Décembre 2013)

Je ne vois pas des gants dans ce genre dans "Le Seigneur des Anneaux"&#8230; cette charrette ne me dit rien.

Un petit indice sup Jonson ?


----------



## Berthold (15 Décembre 2013)

Ah bah pourtant, le _premier d'une trilogie_, la charrette de Gandalf quand il arrive dans la Comté, le type de pommeau de l'épée/sabre (je n'y connais rien), je serais pour l'instant assez d'accord avec Dos Jones pour le Seigneur des anneaux&#8230;


----------



## bompi (15 Décembre 2013)

Il me semble que l'image avec épée et gant est à prendre dans la  narration du début du film, sur l'anneau pris à Sauron par Isildur ou  quelque chose comme ça.


----------



## jonson (15 Décembre 2013)

C'est bien le "seigneur des anneaux" de Peter Jackson. Du coup je donnerai bien la main à Dos Jones, mais je vais chipoter un peu en demandant le titre exactement du volet en question.

Et alors je lèverai le secret de l'épée et du gant...


----------



## momo-fr (15 Décembre 2013)

Au temps pour moi, c'est bien *le premier volet de cette trilogie* à toi Dos Jones.












Psst Dos le titre c'est

​


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Décembre 2013)

Le premier volet c'est "La communauté de l'anneau", le deuxième "Les deux tours" et le troisième "Le retour du roi"

On m'a offert le coffret intégral en DVD après sa sortie 




Bon je dois réfléchir pour le suivant alors


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Décembre 2013)

On va continuer avec ce film d'action récent alors


----------



## momo-fr (15 Décembre 2013)

2012 ou 2013 ?

Américain apparemment bizarre cette image elle est inversée, c'est toi qui l'à inversée ?


----------



## bompi (15 Décembre 2013)

Ça fait un peu Batman. Mais je pense aussi à Jack Reacher.


----------



## rabisse (15 Décembre 2013)

Peut-être de Christopher Nolan?


----------



## Berthold (16 Décembre 2013)

momo-fr a dit:


> Américain apparemment


Une grande ville en tout cas. Ça peut être quasi n'importe où, on peut penser à l'Asie aussi.





> bizarre cette image elle est inversée, c'est toi qui l'à inversée ?


Ah oui tiens, bien vu !


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Décembre 2013)

momo-fr a dit:


> 2012 ou 2013 ?
> 
> Américain apparemment bizarre cette image elle est inversée, c'est toi qui l'à inversée ?


Oui pour américain



bompi a dit:


> Ça fait un peu Batman. Mais je pense aussi à Jack Reacher.


Et non



rabisse a dit:


> Peut-être de Christopher Nolan?


Non plus



Berthold a dit:


> Une grande ville en tout cas. Ça peut être quasi n'importe où, on peut penser à l'Asie aussi.Ah oui tiens, bien vu !


C'est pas en Asie

Image inversée :rose:


----------



## momo-fr (16 Décembre 2013)

Ce mec en peut plus, il en a marre, il va tout péter ? 

Ce mec vient de se faire plaquer il va se flinguer ? 

Ce mec vient de comprendre que son boss à la CIA l'a balancé au Feds pour calmer le jeu ? 

Ce mec est bourré et il a du mal à retrouver son chemin ? 

Autre : ______________________________ (en remplir en lettres capitales SVP)



NB : tu n'as pas répondu : 2012 ou 2013 ?


----------



## rabisse (16 Décembre 2013)

momo-fr a dit:


> Ce mec en peut plus, il en a marre, il va tout péter ?
> 
> Ce mec vient de se faire plaquer il va se flinguer ?
> 
> ...



Ah mais non, j'ai pas compris pour les images inversées...
La scène se déroule dans une ville fictive?


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Décembre 2013)

momo-fr a dit:


> Ce mec en peut plus, il en a marre, il va tout péter ?
> 
> Ce mec vient de se faire plaquer il va se flinguer ?
> 
> ...


Le mec est en effet bourré&#8230; 

Il est natif de Bourébourératatam&#8230; 

Sinon le film est de 2012&#8230; 



rabisse a dit:


> Ah mais non, j'ai pas compris pour les images inversées...
> La scène se déroule dans une ville fictive?


Non ça se passe bien dans une ville réelle des Etats Unis&#8230; 

Plus d'images après le repas&#8230; Bon app à tous&#8230; 

Et deux de plus alors&#8230;


----------



## momo-fr (16 Décembre 2013)

Apparemment un inconnu dans ma mémoire, pas vu sans doute


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Décembre 2013)

Pourtant c'est un acteur très connu qui joue le rôle principal et il est plus jeune que moi&#8230;  




D'ailleurs le voilà&#8230; 




Il est aussi réalisateur à l'occasion&#8230;


----------



## momo-fr (16 Décembre 2013)

Ni Ben Affleck, ni Matt Damon&#8230; bord#l c'est qui ?

Pas Stalone il est trop vieux&#8230; 

Pas Brad Pitt, il n'a jamais réalisé.


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Décembre 2013)

momo-fr a dit:


> Ni Ben Affleck, ni Matt Damon&#8230; bord#l c'est qui ?
> 
> Pas Stalone il est trop vieux&#8230;


Aucun de ces gus&#8230; 

Allez je t'aide il doit avoir environ une décennie de moins que moi&#8230; 

Ce qui ne me rajeunit pas&#8230; :hein:

Next One&#8230; 




Et on en est qu'à 12 minutes du début du film&#8230;


----------



## momo-fr (16 Décembre 2013)

Matt Dillon ? nan il est pas connu&#8230;



Dos Jones a dit:


> Et on en est qu'à 12 minutes du début du film&#8230;


12 ou 25 minutes ça va pas changer, je l'ai pas vu&#8230; 

Ce film est dans cette sélection ?


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Décembre 2013)

momo-fr a dit:


> Matt Dillon ? nan il est pas connu
> 
> 12 ou 25 minutes ça va pas changer, je l'ai pas vu
> 
> Ce film est dans cette sélection ?


Pas Matt Dillon non plus

Le film est bien dans ta sélection


----------



## rabisse (16 Décembre 2013)

Dans la liste il y a de ces titres: "Bring me the head of the machine gun woman" 
Pour ce qui nous concerne... je cherche....

Sam Worthington?


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Décembre 2013)

rabisse a dit:


> Dans la liste il y a de ces titres: "Bring me the head of the machine gun woman"
> Pour ce qui nous concerne... je cherche....
> 
> Sam Worthington?


Ce n'est pas Sam Worthington qui fait une prestation exceptionnelle dans "Avatar" de James Cameron. Un des meilleurs films prônant la défense de la nature à mes yeux&#8230;  Enfin c'est mon avis et je le partage.









Par contre je pensais que mes captures vous auraient donné des indices sur ce qu'il se passait dans cette première partie du film&#8230;


----------



## momo-fr (16 Décembre 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Par contre je pensais que mes captures vous auraient donné des indices sur ce qu'il se passait dans cette première partie du film


C'est des gars qui vont acheter des frites ? 

Bon c'est les Feds, ils arrivent comme des nazes sur un old-up en cours (caméra thermique et tout le zimboum), ils rentrent dans la salle des coffres et et et bin quoi, y a rien, plus personne ?


----------



## jonson (16 Décembre 2013)

J'aurais dit_ Insaisissable_ mais il est de 2013.


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Décembre 2013)

momo-fr a dit:


> C'est des gars qui vont acheter des frites ?
> 
> Bon c'est les Feds, ils arrivent comme des nazes sur un old-up en cours (caméra thermique et tout le zimboum), ils rentrent dans la salle des coffres et et et bin quoi, y a rien, plus personne ?


Je dirais que t'es sur une bonne piste 

En plus dans un de tes messages précédents tu avais une partie du titre 



jonson a dit:


> J'aurais dit_ Insaisissable_ mais il est de 2013.


Ben non c'est pas ce film, que j'ai aussi, et que j'ai hésité à proposer 

momo brûle sur le coup et c'est pas trop tôt déjà 12 captures 










Magnez vous les mecs


----------



## rabisse (16 Décembre 2013)

J'essaye... "The Expatriate".


----------



## momo-fr (16 Décembre 2013)

Ça a pris des "plombes" mais j'ai trouvé : 12 heures, film de Simon West
avec le célébrissime et néanmoins plus tip-top Nicolas Cage&#8230;






"Trahi lors d&#8217;un hold-up qui a mal tourné, Will Montgomery, un voleur surdoué, vient de purger huit ans de prison. Désormais, il est décidé à tourner la page et souhaite seulement renouer avec sa fille, Alison. Mais ses anciens associés, tout comme le FBI, sont convaincus que c&#8217;est lui qui a caché les 10 millions de dollars du butin avant de se faire prendre. Pour récupérer le magot, Vincent, son ex-complice, kidnappe Alison."

Pas vu, ce n'est pas évident comme ça&#8230;

J'ai bon ? ​


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Décembre 2013)

rabisse a dit:


> J'essaye... "The Expatriate".


Bien tenté mais momo à trouvé la bonne réponse&#8230; 



momo-fr a dit:


> Ça a pris des "plombes" mais j'ai trouvé : 12 heures, film de Simon West
> avec le célébrissime et néanmoins plus tip-top Nicolas Cage&#8230;
> 
> "Trahi lors d&#8217;un hold-up qui a mal tourné, Will Montgomery, un voleur surdoué, vient de purger huit ans de prison. Désormais, il est décidé à tourner la page et souhaite seulement renouer avec sa fille, Alison. Mais ses anciens associés, tout comme le FBI, sont convaincus que c&#8217;est lui qui a caché les 10 millions de dollars du butin avant de se faire prendre. Pour récupérer le magot, Vincent, son ex-complice, kidnappe Alison."
> ...


C'est en effet la bonne réponse&#8230;  

Il est vrai que si on ne l'a pas vu c'est pas évident à trouver&#8230; 

Un film d'action gentillet qui se regarde pour la détente sans prise de tête&#8230; :rateau:

Ça faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas mis autant de captures (12) avant d'avoir la bonne réponse&#8230;

A toi la main donc&#8230;


----------



## momo-fr (16 Décembre 2013)

Ben voui mais si tu mets des captures qui disent rien moi je met ça :
















Un bon cinéphile trouve le film en 2 minutes maxi   

Un moins bon en 2 jours peut être. Quoique avec Tineye, c'est vite vu bordel.​


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Décembre 2013)

momo-fr a dit:


> Ben voui mais si tu mets des captures qui disent rien moi je met ça :
> 
> Un bon cinéphile trouve le film en 2 minutes maxi
> 
> Un moins bon en 2 jours​


Vu que je l'ai vu aussi j'ai pas eu besoin de 2 minutes pour trouver la réponse 

Mais bon j'ai suffisamment monopolisé ce fil avec ma précédente proposition je dirais place aux nouveaux 

Je suis plus là


----------



## momo-fr (16 Décembre 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Vu que je l'ai vu aussi j'ai pas eu besoin de 2 minutes pour trouver la réponse


Ben voilà un bon cinéphile     

Un indice animé


----------



## jonson (16 Décembre 2013)

Au pif: West Side Story.


----------



## flotow (16 Décembre 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Au pif: West Side Story.


:mouais:

Joachim Phoenix ?


----------



## jonson (16 Décembre 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> Joachim Phoenix ?



:râteau: et pourquoi pas? Pour le coup je je passe pour un boulet et pas cinéphile du tout!

Sinon j'aime bien cet acteur, il a cette noirceur naturel que d'autres n'ont qu'artificiellement.


----------



## rabisse (17 Décembre 2013)

Une ambiance qui me fait penser à un "horror pictures show"...The wonder wheel... 
Je verrais bien "the warriors". 
Pas sûr non plus!


----------



## momo-fr (17 Décembre 2013)

rabisse a dit:


> Je verrais bien "the warriors".
> Pas sûr non plus!


Pas sûr ?

Mais c'est bien The Warriors (Les guerriers de la nuit), film culte avec une graphie qui synthétise
le cinéma urbain et violent des années 70. Une critique à lire sur ce film.

Réalisé par Walter Hill.






A toi la main Rabisse&#8230; 

_Nota : sur le gif animé ce n'est pas Joaquin Phoenix mais David Patrick Kelly_​


----------



## rabisse (17 Décembre 2013)

Merci.
Donc une image pour lancer le bouzin.


Du Orson Wells dedans le monsieur.


----------



## momo-fr (17 Décembre 2013)

Alors, je reprend, Orson Welles à réalisé 20 films dont 2 inachevés, est-ce un film ou il joue et réalise ?

Si il n'est qu'acteur ça va être plus compliqué, il a joué dans plus de 80 films (y compris les siens).

Années 60 ou 70 ?

Psst : Rabisse fait attention je reprend toujours mes posts&#8230;


----------



## rabisse (17 Décembre 2013)

momo-fr a dit:


> Oh pitain !! Un film historique ?


Non!



momo-fr a dit:


> Bon Orson n'a réalisé que 18 films (le 19e est inachevé).
> 
> Un coup dans l'eau : La Soif du mal (celui là je l'aime bien)



Non, ce n'est pas le réalisateur... donc le monsieur de la photo... 

Film des années cinquante.(tu parles d'un indice)


----------



## momo-fr (17 Décembre 2013)

Sur ton image il n'a pas l'air de rigoler il est à la tribune :

- En tant que Président ?

- En tant que Général ou colon ?

- En tant que rien du tout, juste un pékin moyen ? 

- Il n'est pas à la tribune, il se lave les dents


----------



## rabisse (17 Décembre 2013)

momo-fr a dit:


> Sur ton image il n'a pas l'air de rigoler il est à la tribune :
> 
> - En tant que Président ?


Non! Berger des âmes.



momo-fr a dit:


> - En tant que Général ou colon ?


Non plus. Il est en ministère.



momo-fr a dit:


> - En tant que rien du tout, juste un pékin moyen ?


 momo, tu t'égares, Orson n'était pas du tout chinois du Sichuan. 



momo-fr a dit:


> - Il n'est pas à la tribune, il se lave les dents


Ah! il y a de l'idée... surtout si on se réfère, et à l'image et au proverbe breton: Pisse face au vent, se lave les dents. 




​
Magnifique plan, un Rembrandt!
 Faut dire que les trois scénaristes sont juste de classe mondiale.
 Imaginez un film à partir d'un livre de James Ellroy, dont il écrirait un scénario d'adaptation avec deux autres scénaristes; Ray bradbury et Martin Scorsese, aussi réalisateur... David Lynch et Georges Clooney comme acteurs. 

Bah vous avez ce film! :king:




Il est tout ouïe lui, c'est bien!


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Décembre 2013)

Le prêche au début de Moby Dick ?


----------



## momo-fr (17 Décembre 2013)

Oui il s'agit bien de Moby Dick, réalisé par John Huston et sortir en 1956 avec Gregory Peck, c'te vieillerie.


----------



## rabisse (17 Décembre 2013)

momo-fr a dit:


> Oui il s'agit bien de Moby Dick, réalisé par John Huston et sortir en 1956 avec Gregory Peck, c'te vieillerie.



 Bah!... z'étes pas non plus des perdreaux de l'année! j' peux y aller... 

* Herman Melville, Ray Bradbury, John Huston* 





Bravo Toum'aï, bien planté... 




​*A toi la main!*


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Décembre 2013)

J'ai une grosse vecto à finir, je laisse à momo


----------



## momo-fr (17 Décembre 2013)

Merci Toum'aï 

Bon, alors&#8230; je cherche dans mon dossier "Films pour MacGé&#8230;"&#8230;











Tss tss tss ​


----------



## ranxerox (17 Décembre 2013)

films des 10-15 dernières années ? plus ancien ?
polar ?
film autour de la course de voitures ?
série B ?


,-)


----------



## momo-fr (17 Décembre 2013)

"film des 10-15 dernières années ? plus ancien ?" nan très récent 201

"polar ?" = classé Action / Drame

film autour de la course de voitures ? = nan (le chrono c'est pour autre chose)

série B ? Plutôt oui, avec des "cartes" de présentation des personnages.


----------



## Larme (17 Décembre 2013)

Y'a Paul Walker (l'acteur décédé de Fast&Furious) ?
De mémoire la Bande-Annonce a lieu dans un décor qui semble être de ce type.


----------



## rabisse (17 Décembre 2013)

C'est pas une scène de début d'un Ocean 11,12,13? 
Peut-être pas considéré comme série B. :rose:


----------



## momo-fr (17 Décembre 2013)

Larme a dit:


> Y'a Paul Walker (l'acteur décédé de Fast&Furious) ?


Nan pas de Paul Walker dans cette "série B".

Et ce n'est pas, mais pas du tout, dans l'esprit d'Ocean&#8230; sorry.











Y a un Shérif&#8230; de pacotille, film sorti en 2013, américain&#8230; ​


----------



## bompi (17 Décembre 2013)

Un film de (ou du genre de) Rodriguez ?


----------



## momo-fr (18 Décembre 2013)

Quel Rodriguez, Robert ou Eduardo ? 

Allez trois dernières captures pour la fin

L'objet du délit





Ami ou ennemi ?





Le méchant très méchant





​


----------



## ranxerox (18 Décembre 2013)

histoire de gangster ?
de la drogue dans le sac ou de la pépette ?
un film où chacun cherche à récupérer le butin ?
(par exemple en utilisant de fausses identité de flics ? ;-D)
à la frontières mexicaine ?


je ne l'ai pas vu de tte façon ,-)
et ma mémoire me fait défaut sur les critiques que j'ai pu entendre ou lire ;-)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h17 ----------

*rechargé* (titre français) ("*bullet*" ?) ? mais t'es sur qu'il est sorti en salle et pas directement en dvd ?
j'arrive pas à trouver la date de sortie en salle ?


Rechargé - Bande-annonce HD - YouTube


----------



## momo-fr (18 Décembre 2013)

Ok Ranx, le titre Original c'est "El gringo", il est sorti en DVD europe sous "Bad yankee", et toi tu l'annonces en "Rechargé" pour la francisation bref c'est celui-là.

Réalisé par Eduardo Rodriguez et pas Robert (bien plus connu), un sombre technicien du cinéma qui n'a pas fait grand chose. C'est un "nanar" comme je l'es aime, gavé de références visuelles, scénar maigrichon et direction d'acteur sandwich poulet/mayo.   

Tu as pris de vitesse Bompi qui était sur la voie, tu es le meilleur et c'est à toi maintenant


----------



## ranxerox (18 Décembre 2013)

wé... ça donnes un peu l'impression d'une daube de fond de tiroir...

c'est sympa quand tu mentionnes plus haut "film pour macgé"...
ça donne une idée de ta considération pour les utilisateurs de ce fil (joke inside)  ,-)

le genre de film qu'on s'enfile au km quand on est collégien, en bande, en bouffant des pizzas...

aprés avoir compulsé pas mal de choses sur le net,
il me semble l'avoir vu sous le titre "bullet" aussi ?

sans l'indice décisif de bompi, c'est sûr je pouvais ramer ;-)
surtout pour un film mm pas sorti en salle ;-D (t'es dur là)

bompi avait du trouver en fait... et la flemme ou pas le temps de proposer autre chose ...

enfin bon, bompi, s'tu veux, c't à toi ;-)


----------



## momo-fr (18 Décembre 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> wé... ça donnes un peu l'impression d'une daube de fond de tiroir...


Ben faut aimer les films de seconde zone, les nanars, les série B ou mieux les série Z, j'aime bien quand c'est correctement réalisé ou quand l'ambiance générale démontre une franche rigolade entre les protagonistes.


----------



## ranxerox (18 Décembre 2013)

wé je comprends. moi ça me fatigue vite ces films qu'il faut voir au second,
voir au troisième degrés... je m'ennuies trés vite...

y compris les films qui ont une vraie reconnaissance tel tarantino...
(rapport à ce type d'humour)
"pulp fiction" m'ennuies...

je regarde bcp de série b, de daubes cela dit...

mais ce type d'humour où il faut voir la distorsion de l'acteur
qui se parodie sans se parodier tout en se parodiant etc ... me lasse trés vite


----------



## momo-fr (18 Décembre 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> mais ce type d'humour où il faut voir la distorsion de l'acteur
> qui se parodie sans se parodier tout en se parodiant etc ... me lasse trés vite


Le second ou le troisième degré n'est rien si le style qui l'accompagne est mièvre ou raz du slip, je n'apprécie pas trop la potacherie US par exemple, j'ai quand même bien rigolé à Idiocracy par exemple, et pourtant c'est du lourd, mais l'univers graphique m'a plu et certaines scènes sont bien déjantées.

Une chose est certaine, à une époque j'essayais de ne voir que de très bons films et ben au bout d'un moment tout devient un peu fade, on apprécie moins ses réalisateurs vedettes (idem pour les acteurs), si tu regardes de temps à autre un bon navet tout redevient presque "normal". 

Actuellement je suis pris par la vague des séries US, ça ne remplace pas un film, ça remplace plutôt un livre à mes yeux, temps de narration, temps d'assimilation, temps de projection, on est plus proche du déroulé d'une "lecture"

Ceci dit, c'est quoi ton film mystère ?​


----------



## rabisse (18 Décembre 2013)




----------



## ranxerox (19 Décembre 2013)

@momo : cette façon de voir certaine daube au second degré, càd en voyant l'humour intérieur du comédien qui a parfaitement conscience de jouer dans une daube, moi, ça ne marche pas... et je m'emmerde avec un mauvais polar (mauvais scénar, mauvais dialogue etc...) et je redoute par dessus tout les films à explosions (avec des explosions en séries)... quelques soient les qualités graphiques etc ...

d'où ma référence à "pulp fiction" dont un des principaux ressort est cet humour : de trés grands acteurs dans des rôles de tocards et des dialogues délibérèment navrant... c'est loin d'être une daube mais je suis complètement imperméable à cet humour et pulp fiction m'ennuies.

contrairement à toi, si je suis de bonne humeur, je me laisse facilement porter par la potacherie et l'humour bien gras... je me suis marré comme une baleine en regardant american pie, 40 ans toujours puceau...

(je sais... pardon...;-D)

mais cet effort intellectuel qui consiste à voir la distorsion du comédien m'ennuie...
je me suis vraiment fait ch... avec la plupart des comédies de schwarzy...
je m'ennuies au plus haut point avec les frères farrely etc ...
que dire de de niro en beau-père... une catastrophe...

--

hop hop !

un polar d'une rare élégance
trés peu de violence
mais une tension permanente :
















je vais pas donner trop d'indices tout de suite
comme vous êtes trés fort...

;-)


----------



## rabisse (19 Décembre 2013)

Ouuh, ça sent la guerre des polices... 
Non?


----------



## ranxerox (19 Décembre 2013)

la guerre entre différents services de la police tu veux dire ?
pas exactement non...
il est plutôt question d'IGS...


----------



## momo-fr (19 Décembre 2013)

Film américain ? 

Bon film français et élégant ? Là du coup ça se réduit grandement&#8230; non ? 

Ça semble récent (Fiat 500 dernier modèle, scooter 3 roues), on est sur les Quais de Seine à Paris, on rentre dans un club privé, club échangiste si je ne m'abuse ?

Bon, j'ai trouvé, en fait c'est ton histoire IGS + Paris la nuit + Milieu échangiste = film de Philippe Lefebvre avec 	Roschdy Zem, Sara Forestier, Samuel Le Bihan&#8230;

En fait c'est un policier et effectivement c'est plutôt élégant&#8230;

Je laisse le titre au suivant (Rabisse fait un effort STP)&#8230;


----------



## ranxerox (19 Décembre 2013)

effectivement, bien joué momo ;-)
roschdy zem, flic de la mondaine,
un beau film ;-)
















































;-)


----------



## momo-fr (19 Décembre 2013)

Y a personne pour donner le titre ?

Bon, il s'agissait de Une nuit.

Voyons, voyons


















    
​


----------



## ranxerox (19 Décembre 2013)

ça c'est facile ;-)


----------



## momo-fr (19 Décembre 2013)

Pourquoi est-ce "facile" :

L'organiste ?

Le prêtre ?

La gueule du cochon ?

Les nems ?

Le motif de la nappe ?

Autre : __________________ (précisez)   :rateau:


----------



## jonson (19 Décembre 2013)

Non les cierges.


----------



## ranxerox (19 Décembre 2013)

oui, quand je dis facile, je fais un peu le malin,
mais c'est un de mes films chéris,
et un cinéaste que - sans doute - toute les personnes de ce fil aiment ;-)


en réalité je me souviens particulièrement bien du visage du prêtre ;-)


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Décembre 2013)

Ces images me parlent mais j'ai un peu de mal à les relier à un film en particulier 

Les nems c'est pour un repas asiatique ?


----------



## momo-fr (19 Décembre 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Les nems c'est pour un repas asiatique ?


Oui, un repas d'asiatiques&#8230; mais il n'y a pas que des asiatiques dans le film.


















Indice : dans le film quelque chose et relié avec une ville italienne.​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h02 ----------




jonson a dit:


> Non les cierges.


Je m'en suis douté en postant la photo, trop spécifiques ces cierges effectivement.


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Décembre 2013)

C'est bon j'ai relié les infos et tes dernières images m'ont confirmé mon intuition.

Un très grand réalisateur après avoir été un très bon acteur 

Conf ma signature 

Pour ce soir je n'en dirais plus et si quelqu'un trouve la réponse je lui laisse volontiers la main


----------



## rabisse (19 Décembre 2013)

Un film de saison, on jurerait la préparation du réveillon.


----------



## Arlequin (19 Décembre 2013)

Le prêtre me fait penser au jeune pêle burnes qui veut absolument confesser l'inspecteur Harry


----------



## Berthold (19 Décembre 2013)

Ouiiii ! La tronche du prêtre qui essaie de convertir le vieux ronchon raciste, mais c'est le jeune asiate d'en face qui va découvrir la vraie personnalité du vioque.

Excellent film, d'un excellent acteur devenu excellent réalisateur même si les morales de ses excellents films ne me convainquent pas toujours&#8230; C'est bien un ricain, çui-là, mais bon, vu la qualité de ce qu'il nous sert&#8230; je pardonne.

Des films qu'il a réalisés, je n'en ai vu aucun de gai, ou disons simplement pas-triste-à-se-flinguer-quand-tu-sors-de-la-salle. C'est moi ou bien ?


----------



## momo-fr (19 Décembre 2013)

Bon, et c'est quoi le titre du film ?
















​


----------



## Berthold (19 Décembre 2013)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaah j'ai trouvé SANS Google, je le jure !

GRAN TORINO

C'est ça ? C'est ça ? C'est ça ? C'est ça ? C'est ça ? Hein ? Dis ? Hein ?


----------



## momo-fr (19 Décembre 2013)

Oui c'est bien Gran Torino film sorti en 2009
de et avec Clint Eastwood











Bravo Berthold, à toi la main&#8230; ​


----------



## Berthold (19 Décembre 2013)

Ah oui soit vous patientez jusqu'à demain, soit vous prenez la main si vous avez de quoi faire

:rose:


----------



## flotow (19 Décembre 2013)

on va t'attendre hein


----------



## Berthold (20 Décembre 2013)

Voilà, alors, bon :






Je vais pas trop en dire tout de suite, vous allez chercher un peu d'abord, hein ?


----------



## momo-fr (20 Décembre 2013)

Quelqu'un est mort&#8230; c'est déjà un point, à mon avis d'autres vont y passer aussi&#8230; non ?

Je vois Anthony Mackie, l'actrice par contre je n'arrive pas à la situer.

L'autre gars me dit quelque chose&#8230; mais c'est flou de flou, je l'ai vu il y a pas longtemps.

Film récent (2012/2013) ?

Triller ?


----------



## rabisse (20 Décembre 2013)

Un binôme des représentants de la force publique américaine, incorruptibles et tout.


----------



## Berthold (21 Décembre 2013)

momo-fr a dit:


> Quelqu'un est mort&#8230; c'est déjà un point,


Oui et non  


momo-fr a dit:


> à mon avis d'autres vont y passer aussi&#8230; non ?


Non, pas de cadavre ni de sang qui gicle dans ce film.





momo-fr a dit:


> Je vois Anthony Mackie,


Exact !





momo-fr a dit:


> l'actrice par contre je n'arrive pas à la situer.


Sans vouloir la vexer, aucune importance.





momo-fr a dit:


> L'autre gars me dit quelque chose&#8230; mais c'est flou de flou, je l'ai vu il y a pas longtemps.
> 
> Film récent (2012/2013) ?


Oui, 2012.





momo-fr a dit:


> Triller ?


Tout à fait.





rabisse a dit:


> Un binôme des représentants de la force publique américaine, incorruptibles et tout.


Oui, et non. 

Un autre personnage :









​
(NB : j'ai retouché la luminosité, sinon captures trop sombres, mais je n'ai rien fait côté orientation, la petite dame a vraiment la tête en bas.)


----------



## momo-fr (21 Décembre 2013)

Bon, du coup assez facile il s'agit de Dos au mur, réalisé par Asger Leth
avec Sam Worthington, Elizabeth Banks, Jamie Bell

Ta première photo c'est des seconds rôles anecdotiques je crois.
















C'est ça ? ​


----------



## ranxerox (21 Décembre 2013)

genre ?
google : anthony mackie 2012 ?

:-D


----------



## Berthold (21 Décembre 2013)

momo-fr a dit:


> Bon, du coup assez facile il s'agit de Dos au mur, réalisé par Asger Leth
> avec Sam Worthington, Elizabeth Banks, Jamie Bell
> 
> Ta première photo c'est des seconds rôles anecdotiques je crois.​




Tu as tout juste, bravo.

​


----------



## momo-fr (21 Décembre 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> genre ?
> google : anthony mackie 2012
> :-D


Pas tout à fait, les dernières photos m'ont aiguillées, surtout celle où elle descend tête première, si pas de mort ça m'a plutôt fait penser à un braquage, genre bijoux de haut vol, je s'avait que j'avais vu ça, section thriller&#8230;

Je pars sur la route pour quelques heures, je laisse la main à Ranx qui fait le malin tient.

 A toi Ranx fait nous rêver pour ce week-end pré-réveillon&#8230; ​


----------



## ranxerox (22 Décembre 2013)

;-D dsl si je fais un peu trop le malin ;-)
ce jeu ça me grise ;-)

bon, j'ai préparé les captures d'un film
mais pour l'instant j'ai un pb de ftp (err 421 ?)

soit vous patientez jusqu'à ce que le serveur refroidisse,
soit la main à qui veut ;-)


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Décembre 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> ;-D dsl si je fais un peu trop le malin ;-)
> ce jeu ça me grise ;-)
> 
> bon, j'ai préparé les captures d'un film
> ...


Idem pour moi :mouais:

Tu es chez Free ?


----------



## ranxerox (23 Décembre 2013)

oui je suis chez free...
ben ça me rassures alors si ça le fait chez toi :
ça vient donc bien des serveurs et pas de mon logiciel FTP 
(je crois que c'est quand il y a trop de connection...)


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Décembre 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> oui je suis chez free...
> ben ça me rassures alors si ça le fait chez toi :
> ça vient donc bien des serveurs et pas de mon logiciel FTP
> (je crois que c'est quand il y a trop de connection...)


J'ai l'impression que c'est plus grave que cela :mouais:

Si tu vas sur ton interface de gestion de Free tu ne peux pas voir tes pages persos :hein:

Pourtant les fichiers (images) mis ici et issus des ces pages sont visibles

J'ai rempli un formulaire de déclaration de problèmes qui a été envoyé par mail au service assistance. J'ai eu juste une réponse comme quoi ils avaient bien reçu mon message


----------



## Berthold (23 Décembre 2013)

Ouais, je peux lire ce que j'ai déjà sur mon espace, mais si je veux me connecter pour modifier :


			
				FireFTP a dit:
			
		

> *Impossible d'établir une connexion. Veuillez réessayer.*


----------



## momo-fr (27 Décembre 2013)

Je suis rentré, bon, Power n'en fait qu'à sa tête de FTP voyons
















Ce n'est pas une histoire de Noël 
​


----------



## Larme (27 Décembre 2013)

'tain, je ne me rappelais pas de ces scènes, mais le Diner et les détails du pick-up m'ont mis la puce à l'oreille...

Looper ?


----------



## momo-fr (27 Décembre 2013)

P'tain mais ta mémoire ne te fait point défaut, c'est bien Looper de Rian Johnson.
Avec Bruce Willis, Joseph Gordon-Levitt, Emily Blunt





















Un bon film de science fiction / action.

A toi la main Larme ​


----------



## Larme (27 Décembre 2013)

La scène du Diner est assez mémorables.
Mais concernant le reste, ce qui m'a vraiment mis la puce à l'oreille, ce sont les modifications sur les voitures pour qu'elles fonctionnent dans le futur proche qui m'a interpellé.

J'update un truc au plus tard demain midi, sauf si quelqu'un veut avoir la main.


----------



## momo-fr (28 Décembre 2013)

Larme a dit:


> J'update un truc au plus tard demain midi, sauf si quelqu'un veut avoir la main.


Demain midi ? Mais plutôt après-demain non ?


----------



## jonson (28 Décembre 2013)

Larme a dit:


> sauf si quelqu'un veut avoir la main.



A toi la main sinon momo?


----------



## momo-fr (30 Décembre 2013)

OK, Larme est dans les choux

Une seule photo pour le dernier de 2013 :






Un vrai cinéphile connaît cette intro.

​


----------



## jonson (30 Décembre 2013)

Faut croire que je n'en suis pas un. 
Américain?


----------



## momo-fr (30 Décembre 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Faut croire que je n'en suis pas un.
> Américain?


Yep...


----------



## jonson (30 Décembre 2013)

Western peu-être?


----------



## momo-fr (31 Décembre 2013)

Heu, regarde bien la photo, ni le tabouret, ni le stylo et ni le grillage en bas à gauche ne peuvent exister dans un western (et les conserves dans ce genre aussi), même un spaghetti.

Second indice, et là c'est un gros indice si on a vu le flim :







Autre indice : le film Orange Mécanique (cette image m'y fait penser) est contemporain de ce film (de pas longtemps c'est vrai).

​


----------



## ranxerox (31 Décembre 2013)

ouiiiiiii c'est de la sf ça ...
rhaaaaaaa ma mèmoire me fait défaut ...

soleil vert ?

;-)

edit ce qui m'induisait en erreur dans ta première image
c'est que je n'avais que des images de la série dark angel en tête
où la vraie nourriture est rare... comme dans soleil vert...

mais là cette deuxième image...
où les femmes ne sont que des meubles...

oui je penche pour soleil vert


----------



## momo-fr (31 Décembre 2013)

Et voilà, Ranx vient nous démontrer que même avec son âge avancé (et avançant) il garde une mémoire de fer
c'est bien Soleil Vert.

Réalisé par Richard Fleischer en 1973, sorti en 1974 par chez nous.
Avec Charlton Heston, Edward G. Robinson, Leigh Taylor-Young





















A toi Ranx de nous faire passer le réveillon sur un film mystère ​


----------



## ranxerox (31 Décembre 2013)

un trés joli premier film
des 10 dernières années

(dsl j'ai souvent un faible pour les premiers film)

un prêtre ami et compréhensif :







une cérémonie de profession de foi
où on leur lit un texte assez incompréhensible
selon lequel la vie se résumerait à un choix entre la chair et l'esprit -sic-
assez incompréhensible à notre époque, à fortiori pour des ados...

tout le c&#339;ur du problème est là...










pas mal d'indices en réserve, dont plusieurs trés gros
mais comme vous êtes trés fort ...
je vais essayer de faire durer

;-)


----------



## momo-fr (31 Décembre 2013)

Houlà, film français ?

Des choses me disent que non&#8230; plutôt espagnol ou amérique du sud.


----------



## ranxerox (31 Décembre 2013)

français ;-)


----------



## momo-fr (31 Décembre 2013)

Bon alors cocher la case :

- Sorti en 2002
- Sorti en 2003
- Sorti en 2004
- Sorti en 2005

Merci d'indiquer le nom du réalisateur en complément (option).


----------



## ranxerox (31 Décembre 2013)

plus récent que ça en réalité ;-)

la chair ou l'esprit ?

les tourments de la trés jeune héroïne
qui quitte doucement le monde l'enfance
et ne sait plus trop ce que représente la religion dans sa vie











des scènes érotiques, d'une sexualité naissante,
à couper le souffle
tellement elles sont chargées d'émotions
et semblent naturelles
















;-)


----------



## da capo (31 Décembre 2013)

Hello&#8230;

L'image que je poste ne serait-elle pas tirée de ce film ?


----------



## ranxerox (31 Décembre 2013)

bien joué ;-)
c'est un de mes indices les plus lourds
que j'aurai donné plus tard :

un grand-père aimant, complice et coquin
















tu as donc du trouver :
je donnes donc tout :

un papa parti trop tôt :






une maman trop triste et trop catho






je viens de voir le deuxième film
de cette jeune réalisatrice, tout aussi brillant et émouvant ;-)

da capo ? le titre ? à toi ?

;-)


----------



## da capo (31 Décembre 2013)

Il s'agissait donc de :





Si vous me laissez quelques minutes, je vous propose mon film spécial "en attendant que les festivités commencent".

A tout de suite.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h30 ----------



*Voilà maintenant ma proposition d'énigme.*
















Il s'agit du seul long métrage du (de la) réalisateur(trice).
Il parait que Ben Afflek a participé, mais ses scènes ont été coupées au montage.

Bonne chasse.


----------



## momo-fr (31 Décembre 2013)

Film Français ? 

Ben non ça ce voit en un seul coup d'&#339;il&#8230;

Film récent ?

Ben non ça ce voit aussi très vite, encore de la pelloche et des écrans informatique qui ne sont même plus au musée. 

Je situe l'époque dans les années 90.

Bon après c'est un film d'horreur ou thriller/horreur, j'ai jamais vu un chat lécher une main coupée comme ça.

Questions :
- Film des années 90 ?
- Film d'horreur ?

Je crois deviner dans la seconde photo (pull blanc) l'actrice Jeanne Tripplehorn (vue dans Basic instinct et La Firme) c'est elle ?


----------



## da capo (31 Décembre 2013)

momo-fr a dit:


> Film Français ?


Non, non : américain.


momo-fr a dit:


> Questions :
> - Film des années 90 ?


Oui.


momo-fr a dit:


> - Film d'horreur ?


Oui, mais pas seulement. On y mixe thriller, un brin d'horreur, un brin d'humour


momo-fr a dit:


> Je crois deviner dans la seconde photo (pull blanc) l'actrice Jeanne Tripplehorn (vue dans Basic instinct et La Firme) c'est elle ?


C'est bien elle 

Eh bien, Momo ! tu es un vrai _killer_ !!


----------



## momo-fr (31 Décembre 2013)

Avec l'info sur Jeanne j'ai fait quelques recherches, c'est bien elle et le film c'est Office Killer.
Réalisé par Cindy Sherman en 1997, avec Carol Kane, Molly Ringwald, Barbara Sukowa

Inconnu apparemment en France (pas de date de diffusion).











C'est ça ? ​


----------



## da capo (31 Décembre 2013)

C'est parfaitement cela !

Tripplehorn, nineties et killer : tu avais tout pour trouver !
Bravo.

Inconnu en France, ou presque. En tout cas, j'ai cherché vainement un version vostr pendant des lustres sans grande réussite. Ma version est en vo et d'une piètre qualité, mais bon

S'agissant de la réalisatrice, Cindy Sherman, elle est autrement plus connue pour ses photographies !

A toi de jouer !


----------



## momo-fr (31 Décembre 2013)

Pas trop dur :











La première est plutôt facile à ce rappeler, le casque du gars est vraiment reconnaissable.

Sur la seconde il y a aussi un indice 
​


----------



## ranxerox (31 Décembre 2013)

science-fiction ?


----------



## da capo (31 Décembre 2013)

*N*'*Y* aurait-il pas un rapport entre ce film et la date de sortie de Office Killer ?


----------



## jonson (31 Décembre 2013)

da capo a dit:


> *N*'*Y* aurait-il pas un rapport entre ce film et la date de sortie de Office Killer ?



Là y a du jeu de mot où je ne m'y connais pas.


----------



## da capo (31 Décembre 2013)

Oui, comme *N*ew *Y*ork *1997*


----------



## momo-fr (31 Décembre 2013)

da capo a dit:


> *N*'*Y* aurait-il pas un rapport entre ce film et la date de sortie de Office Killer ?


Quel rapport ?     

Attend, heu, si on regarde bien, il y a un petit truc, peut être, qui peut sans doute être IDENTIQUE, mais rien de flagrant. 

Grillé c'est bien New York 1997 de John Carpenter.
Avec Kurt Russell, Lee Van Cleef, Ernest Borgnine, entre autres.



























Bon, cette fois-ci on part pour le réveillon, *See you next year guys !*​


----------



## ranxerox (31 Décembre 2013)

aef da capo, trop rapide ;-)
dommage j'ai hésité ;-D


----------



## da capo (31 Décembre 2013)

Allez hop, le réveillon c'est tralala, cotillons, et dance music !

Alors let's go party now !


----------



## bompi (1 Janvier 2014)

Les sous-titres sont en allemand : est-ce aussi la langue du film ?
Je pencherais plutôt pour du suédois (de mémoire : la fille me fait penser à un film, ce que corrobore la deuxième image, la troisième ne me disant rien mais comme on demande le silence...), un film de 2010 qui n'a pas fait beaucoup de _bruit_ mais que j'ai bien aimé (et dont j'ai la B.O., assez réjouissante).

Il ne s'agit évidemment pas de *Mon nom est personne* (humour de réveillon).


----------



## da capo (1 Janvier 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Les sous-titres sont en allemand : est-ce aussi la langue du film ?
> Je pencherais plutôt pour du suédois []



Exact.



bompi a dit:


> un film de 2010 qui n'a pas fait beaucoup de _bruit_ []



Non, ce n'est pas the sound of silence




bompi a dit:


> Il ne s'agit évidemment pas de *Mon nom est personne* (humour de réveillon).






A toi bompi de révéler la solution


----------



## momo-fr (1 Janvier 2014)

da capo a dit:


> Non, ce n'est pas the sound of silence


C'est vrai c'est plutôt Sound Of Noise réalisé par le binôme Ola Simonsson et Johannes Stjarne Nilsson.
Avec Bengt Nilsson, Sanna Persson, Magnus Börjeson
















Film que je n'ai pas vu, mais que j'ai bien envie de voir du coup 

J'ai bon ?​


----------



## da capo (1 Janvier 2014)

momo-fr a dit:


> Film que je n'ai pas vu, mais que j'ai bien envie de voir du coup



Quelques scène intéressantes, pour un film distrayant et sans prétention.
A consommer étalé sur le divan un après-midi comme aujourd'hui 



momo-fr a dit:


> J'ai bon ?



Oui, oui (et comme bompi est certainement concentré sur d'autres activités, il n'a pas finalisé).

Donc à toi la main !


----------



## momo-fr (1 Janvier 2014)

Voyons voir, ceci ?
















​


----------



## da capo (1 Janvier 2014)

film américain, années 80 ?


----------



## ranxerox (1 Janvier 2014)

clint eastwood ?


----------



## momo-fr (1 Janvier 2014)

da capo a dit:


> film américain, années 80 ?



Américain&#8230; oui, années 80&#8230; oui aussi. 



ranxerox a dit:


> clint eastwood ?



Ni acteur&#8230; ni réalisateur&#8230; nada.


----------



## ranxerox (1 Janvier 2014)

film catastrophe ? dans la montagne ?
genre tremblement de terre ? explosion volcanique ? ou truc du genre ?

edit : oui j'ai posté avant que tu n'ai posté ton indices qui ne me dit rien ;-D


----------



## momo-fr (1 Janvier 2014)

ranxerox a dit:


> film catastrophe ? dans la montagne ?
> genre tremblement de terre ? explosion volcanique ? ou truc du genre ?



Pas catastrophe, pas de montagne de manière évidente ou importante.

Pas de catastrophe, un drame simplement.



ranxerox a dit:


> edit : oui j'ai posté avant que tu n'ai posté ton indices qui ne me dit rien ;-D


Il n'y a plus d'indice, trop gros quand même











​


----------



## ranxerox (1 Janvier 2014)

oui mais pourtant ça ne me dit rien...
de vague souvenir difus c'tout ;-)


----------



## momo-fr (1 Janvier 2014)

ranxerox a dit:


> oui mais ça ne me dit rien...
> juste de vague souvenir difus...
> 
> mais sans lumberton et google...
> ...



C'est bien Bue Velvet de David Lynch, réalisé en 1986, avec Isabella Rossellini, Kyle MacLachlan, Dennis Hopper&#8230; entre autres.






J'aime bien les films de David Lynch, moins Dune et Inland Empire.

Bon, ben c'est à toi Ranx, fait nous frémir&#8230; ​


----------



## ranxerox (1 Janvier 2014)

ben tu pouvais laisser courrir ton énigme ;-)
d'autant que j'ai trouvé en usant d'un indice que tu as retiré ;-)
c'est pour ça que je t'écrivais en MP
d'autres auraient pu trouver de manière bcp plus légitime ;-)

ça doit être un des films de lynch que je préfère ;-)
sailor et lula m'avait mis en colère 
me suis endormi sur mulholland drive
me souvient pu des autres...


nan vraiment pas un cinéaste que j'aime bcp


----------



## bompi (1 Janvier 2014)

*Elephant Man* reste assez top, dans son faux classicisme ; *Eraserhead* est un peu inabouti mais bien dérangé (je ne l'ai pas revu depuis longtemps).

Il a co-écrit une série sans aucun succès, *On The Air*, qui était sympathiquement à côté de la plaque et par moment à se tordre de rire. Totalement oubliée, éclipsée par les succès de ses films et de *Twin Peaks*.


----------



## ranxerox (1 Janvier 2014)

j'ai vu les deux premiers, twin peaks aussi, le film et la série...
totalement oublié ;-D


----------



## ranxerox (1 Janvier 2014)

un film incroyablement pêchu, jeune et joyeux
malgré la tragédie...

j'ai flashé et j'avais la patate en sortant et pourtant...

une bo d'enfer et un usage trés personnel de la musique
comme système de narration...

un coup de cur
(ce film a fait un carton)





















ces captures résument assez bien ...

vous devriez pouvoir trouver trés vite

;-)


----------



## momo-fr (1 Janvier 2014)

C'est Belge ? 

Récent ?

Mouvance arnarcho-poétique  ou réalisto-lutte des classes ? 

Là comme ça je vois rien qui bouge dans mes neurones


----------



## ranxerox (1 Janvier 2014)

momo-fr a dit:


> C'est Belge ?



nop



momo-fr a dit:


> Récent ?



oui, des 5 dernières années



momo-fr a dit:


> Mouvance arnarcho-poétique  ou réalisto-lutte des classes ?



là, en fait, je ne vois pas bien ce que tu veux dire ;-D

c'est poétique, c'est sûr, mais c'est pas le mot qui convient le mieux, je trouve

tu as certainement entendu parler de ce film :
il a fait un carton...

quelques polémiques aussi sur l'usage de la musique ;-)


----------



## momo-fr (1 Janvier 2014)

ranxerox a dit:


> tu as certainement entendu parler de ce film :
> il a fait un carton...


Entendre parler d'un film c'est toute les semaines, le voir c'est beaucoup moins, ça manque encore de repères.

Ça se passe à Paris ?

Grosse histoire de famille ?


----------



## ranxerox (1 Janvier 2014)

oui excuse-moi, momo, pas fait assez de captures encore...
(pas assez de temps à moi pour l'instant)

pour te répondre rapidement,
ça se passe à paris ? oui, mais pas seulement...
grosse histoire de famille ? une histoire de famille hm... à la rigueur
mais une toute jeune famille alors ;-) mais ça risque de t'induire en erreur ça...

tirée d'une histoire vraie
avec les acteurs qui jouent leur propre rôles
puisque c'est leur histoire qu'il racontent

ça c'est un gros indice

je t'apporte d'autres captures plus tard

;-)


----------



## bompi (1 Janvier 2014)

Une histoire de famille, oui, où un enfant n'a pas la vie facile, et les parents luttent de toutes leur force pour l'aider à guérir.

Je suis partagé sur le film, qui a de bonnes séquences mais qui (de mon point de vue, bien entendu) piège quelque peu le spectateur.
Comment ne pas être en empathie avec ces braves gens super-cools qui ont une épreuve absolument terrible à surmonter. Toute personne ayant des enfants frémit et éprouvera d'emblée une profonde empathie pour eux.
Bin ça, je n'aime pas beaucoup.
Comme de surcroît, ce film a un des défauts (à mes yeux majeur) des films français, qui est d'être laid et très moyennement filmé, ça ne m'a pas emballé.


----------



## momo-fr (1 Janvier 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Je suis partagé sur le film, qui a de bonnes séquences mais qui (de mon point de vue, bien entendu) piège quelque peu le spectateur.
> Comment ne pas être en empathie avec ces braves gens super-cools qui ont une épreuve absolument terrible à surmonter. Toute personne ayant des enfants frémit et éprouvera d'emblée une profonde empathie pour eux.
> Bin ça, je n'aime pas beaucoup.


Je partage ton avis 



bompi a dit:


> Comme de surcroît, ce film a un des défauts (à mes yeux majeur) des films français, qui est d'être laid et très moyennement filmé, ça ne m'a pas emballé.


C'est grâce à notre "exception culturelle" qu'on produit du cinéma dans ce style, pas vraiment du cinéma, plutôt du téléfilm

Je laisse le titre à un autre, trop guerrier à mon goût


----------



## ranxerox (1 Janvier 2014)

je vous trouve dur là ;-)

tout d'abord le fait que ce soit quelque chose de réellement vécu
(et une sacré tuile à 25-30) ans justifie le film
et non une fiction à chialer

je ne me suis jamais senti piégé par un sentimentalisme larmoyant,
au contraire je me suis laissé entrainé par un vrai entousiasme et une vraie joie de cinéma
que je trouve trés communicatifs

un rythme presque insolent et un usage de la musique presque comme d'un accélérateur...
il y a pour moi une sorte de pied de nez dans ce film

quant à la laideur, non aucun plan ne m'a vraiment choqué
et je ne vois pas bien ce que vous voulez dire là...

;-)

mais c'est vrai qu'il a fait polémique...

NB mais pour moi ça n'est pas ça le cinéma typiquement français...
pour moi le cinéma franco-français c'est chéreaux, desplechin, téchiné etc ...
tout le contraire de ce film plutôt joyeux et rock'n'roll


----------



## jonson (2 Janvier 2014)

Et pour le titre du film sinon.
Parce que là, je nage...

PS: il a l'air de faire débat en tout cas --> un film à voir donc.


----------



## momo-fr (2 Janvier 2014)

jonson a dit:


> Et pour le titre du film sinon.
> Parce que là, je nage...


Un film réalisé par une actrice, scénariste et réalisatrice née le 2 mars 1973 à Épinal.


----------



## jonson (2 Janvier 2014)

Là il y a de l'indice, merci momo!


----------



## ranxerox (2 Janvier 2014)

j'adore quand momo dit que je fais le malin :
l'hôpital, la charité etc ...  

;-D

bon hop, des captures toute fraiches du matin :

















mais le nerf de *la guerre* est là :











;-)


j'ajouterais que le jeune papa et la jeune maman
comédien et comédienne, jouent à l'écran, leur vraie vie,
quelques années plus tôt puisque cette histoire
va leur coûter leur couple ;-)

;-)

go ! go ! go !

au suivant !

;-)

wé, enfin à un moment celui qui veut jouer donne le titre, par décence ;-) jonson ?


----------



## flotow (2 Janvier 2014)

pour la première fois depuis des pages, ça me dit quelque chose avant que la réponse soit donnée 

Mais je ne me souvient pas du titre du film, ni du nom des acteurs


----------



## ranxerox (2 Janvier 2014)

hahaha tuc ,-) pourtant je crois que tout est là 

je voulais terminer en disant
que cet épisode de leur vie va leur coûter leur couple
et paradoxalement va les lier pour la vie ;-)

preuve en est le premier film, le précédent,
de cette jeune réalisatrice
et le suivant, son troisième où on retrouve le jeune papa
à chaque fois dans des rôles principaux...

;-)


----------



## jonson (2 Janvier 2014)

La guerre est déclarée de et avec Valérie Donzelli et avec Jérémie Elkaïm. Le film relate l'histoire vrai du couple. Une lutte pour leur enfant de deux ans atteint d'un cancer. 
Un sujet pas très réjouissant. Je n'ai pas vu le film. 

Pour ma part du très facile: 






​


----------



## ranxerox (2 Janvier 2014)

jonson a dit:


> Un sujet pas très réjouissant.



je trouve, pour ma part, le traitement vraiment réjouissant lui ;-)


bon à part ça ma culture manga... ;/


----------



## da capo (2 Janvier 2014)

jonson a dit:


> Pour ma part du très facile:


Ouaih, ouaih


Film d'animation ?
Japonais ?
Avant 2000 ?

Un rapport avec Akira ?


----------



## jonson (2 Janvier 2014)

Film d'animation japonais d'avant 2000... Oui. 
un rapport avec Akira... Non.


----------



## ranxerox (2 Janvier 2014)

ghost in the shell ? ( les deux seuls titre dont je me souviens ;-D)


----------



## da capo (2 Janvier 2014)

ranxerox a dit:


> ghost in the shell ? ( les deux seuls titre dont je me souviens ;-D)



Ben, j'en suis là aussi : complètement ignare en matière de manga et de films d'animation japonais.

Quelques indices nous seraient utiles


----------



## ranxerox (2 Janvier 2014)

;-D oui, les premiers grands mangas pour adulte à sortir en salle, il me semble,
un truc vraiment nouveau à l'époque, en tout cas pour moi ;-)

bah si on cherche bien, il devait déjà y avoir 3-4 titres à l'époque déjà ;-)


----------



## da capo (2 Janvier 2014)

ghost in the shell est daté de 1995.

le film à trouver est sorti après ?


----------



## jonson (2 Janvier 2014)

Ce n'est pas Ghost In The Shell. Même si c'est un très bon film. Et que j'aurai pu le proposer également. 

Avec la seconde série de captures ça devrait le faire: 







​
Edit: oui pour la date de sortie.
Ce manga je l'ai vu pour la première à la télévision. Et sur France2 il me semble. Une claque pour l'époque et surtout pour le média de diffusion.


----------



## momo-fr (2 Janvier 2014)

Ton film est-il dans cette liste ?


----------



## ranxerox (2 Janvier 2014)

tu veux pas qu'il te donne le titre non plus ??? ;-)
le but du jeu c'est que c'est toi qui cherches tu comprends ?

;-D


----------



## momo-fr (2 Janvier 2014)

ranxerox a dit:


> tu veux pas qu'il te donne le titre non plus ??? ;-)
> le but du jeu c'est que c'est toi qui cherches tu comprends ?


Dans une liste de 100 films j'ai de quoi chercher non ?

Je demande pas le nom, je demande un piste&#8230; j'y connais que dalle en manga, peut-être que tu as la réponse Ranx ?
mmmm&#8230; ?


----------



## jonson (2 Janvier 2014)

momo-fr a dit:


> Ton film est-il dans cette liste ?



J'ai regardé en long en large en travers. Mais le titre b'y est pas. Par contre l'auteur s'y trouve.

Rien à voir, mais dans la liste il y avait des films de Hayao Miyasaki. Cet auteur est incontournable. C'est simple il est appellé maitre au Japon. 
Mais sans rire, si vous n'avez jamais vu l'une de ses oeuvres, jetez-vous dessus! C'était mon hommage à cet artiste hors norme.

Edit: _après une troisième recherche dans cette fameuse liste, le titre y est bel et bien. Désole pour ma précipitation_.


----------



## momo-fr (2 Janvier 2014)

Ah, tu vois Ranx, on a une piste : ma liste.

Je t'interdit de l'utiliser&#8230; na !! :rateau: 

Voyons voir&#8230;


----------



## da capo (2 Janvier 2014)

bon le truc c'est de chercher entre 1995 et 1999

visiblement un réalisateur pas trop connu&#8230; par moi en tout cas


----------



## jonson (2 Janvier 2014)

da capo a dit:


> bon le truc c'est de chercher entre 1995 et 1999
> 
> visiblement un réalisateur pas trop connu&#8230;


Oui.

Indice: le film est entre Shutter Island et Basic Instinct. Avec ce qu'il faut de manga bien sûr: donc quelques scènes, qui ne peuvent être réalisées avec de vrai acteurs(quoique).


----------



## da capo (2 Janvier 2014)

Bon, j'ai fait un premier tri :

Landlock
Memories
Si tu tends l'oreille
Black Jack
Galaxy Express 999
Détective Conan*: Le Gratte-Ciel infernal
Death and Rebirth
The End of Evangelion
Perfect Blue
The Wave of Rage
Jin Roh, la brigade des loups
Touch - Miss Lonely Yesterday 
Totsuzen! Neko no kuni banipal witt

Le film est là dedans ?


----------



## jonson (2 Janvier 2014)

Yes sir.


----------



## da capo (2 Janvier 2014)

mouaih&#8230;

est ce que le sac en papier (?) 

 a un lien avec le titre du film ?

(c'est dur de chercher des pistes quand on ne connait pas les films  et qu'on ne veut pas tricher)


----------



## jonson (2 Janvier 2014)

On dire que... oui. Mais c'est vraiment tiré par les cheveux si on va par là.

Cette capture n'est pas essentielle. La seconde par contre.


----------



## da capo (2 Janvier 2014)

jonson a dit:


> On dire que... oui. Mais c'est vraiment tiré par les cheveux si on va par là.
> 
> Cette capture n'est pas essentielle. La seconde par contre.



Ah

je pensais que c'était délibéré de mettre ce sac avec la lettre P et une bande bleue. C'est le seul truc qui me rapprochait de la liste de films que j'ai faite (source wikipédia)

Pour le reste, je suis incapable de reconnaitre une action ou un personnage.

Bon, j'essaie quand même : Perfect Blue ?


----------



## jonson (2 Janvier 2014)

da capo a dit:


> Ah&#8230;
> 
> je pensais que c'était délibéré de mettre ce sac avec la lettre P et une bande bleue. C'est le seul truc qui me rapprochait de la liste de films que j'ai faite (source wikipédia)
> 
> ...



Tu as fini par mettre le doigt dessus. C'est bien Perfect Bleu de Satoshi Kon . Un excellent manga. Mêlant schizophrénie  et folie meurtrière. Un voyage où l'auteur s'amuse à nous perdre dans l'esprit de l'héroïne. Bien malin celui qui arrive à dénouer le vrai du faux avant la fin. 

À voir absolument!!!

PS: le sac n'était pas un indice, quoique maintenant que tu me le fait remarquer. Mais la seconde capture, elle, traite exactement du fond de l'histoire. Mais si on ne connaît pas du tout, c'est assez difficile, voir impossible, de trouver.


----------



## da capo (2 Janvier 2014)

cool.

Là je me sauve un moment.

Cela me laissera le temps de préparer une nouvelle énigme


Bon finalement, je lance le truc tout de suite :

Et hop !


















Ca ne devrait pas vous poser de gros problèmes, je pense


----------



## ranxerox (2 Janvier 2014)

analyse du sommeil ?
c'est johnny depp ?


----------



## jonson (2 Janvier 2014)

Au moins année 80 je dirai.


----------



## bompi (2 Janvier 2014)

(À oublier, désolé)


----------



## da capo (2 Janvier 2014)

ranxerox a dit:


> analyse du sommeil ?
> c'est johnny depp ?



exact pour les 2



jonson a dit:


> Au moins année 80 je dirai.



exact



bompi a dit:


> (À oublier, désolé)



ben, je n'ai pas eu le temps de te lire.

Mais le film n'est pas du genre "à oublier", de mon point de vue 



Ceci dit, avec le propositions faites et validées, la réponse ne devrait pas tarder.


----------



## ranxerox (2 Janvier 2014)

genre la fille elle fait des cauchemar terrible ?
où plutôt un personnage prend possession de ses rêves ?
ce cauchemar est du genre à investir la réalité ?
et il est vraiment trés méchant ?

tout ça me ferait bien penser à un film,
un ancêtre de scream ?

c'est johnny depp qui me pose pb...
à moins qu'il n'ait à l'époque qu'un petit rôle
ou alors trop peu connu à l'époque ;-)

et pourtant dans sa filmographie dans wikipédia...


----------



## da capo (2 Janvier 2014)

ranxerox a dit:


> et pourtant dans sa filmographie dans wikipédia...



et pourtant c'est écrit


----------



## jonson (2 Janvier 2014)

Genre quelqu'un qui surgirai de la nuit avec un accessoire bien identifiable.
D'ailleurs on pourrait le confondre avec Edouard aux mains d'argent.


----------



## momo-fr (2 Janvier 2014)

ranxerox a dit:


> c'est johnny depp qui me pose pb...
> à moins qu'il n'ait à l'époque qu'un petit rôle
> ou alors trop peu connu à l'époque ;-)
> et pourtant dans sa filmographie dans wikipédia...


Et pourtant dans sa filmographie sur Allo Ciné il est bien indiqué qu'il a joué dans :
Freddy - Chapitre 1 : Les Griffes de la Nuit.
Réalisé par Wes Craven.

_"Nancy est une jeune adolescente qui fait régulièrement des cauchemars sur un homme au visage brûlé, avec un vieux pull déchiré et cinq lames tranchantes à la place des doigts. Elle constate d'ailleurs que parmi ses amis, elle n'est pas la seule à faire ces mauvais rêves..."_







C'est pourtant pas compliqué Ranx, tu ne sais plus chercher ?  ​


----------



## da capo (2 Janvier 2014)

Donc, tu prends la main momo ou tu la laisses à ranxerox ?


----------



## momo-fr (2 Janvier 2014)

Heu je me tâte ben non je laisse à Ranx ou à toi vous avez fait le boulot.


----------



## ranxerox (3 Janvier 2014)

hop ! hop !

un cinéaste que je n'aime pas beaucoup
et pourtant, je crois que j'ai vu pas mal de ses films...

le problème c'est qu'il filme à peu prés tout
de la même façon musclé, coup de poing...

certains scénario lui conviennent parfaitement

d'autres pas du tout, un peu comme si stallone
faisait un reportage sur les abeilles...

ce film, c'est son film, selon moi...
le scénario idéale pour lui
bien que je n'ai pas tout vu ce qu'il a fait depuis

mais là, vraiment, un coup de cur ....
un film à ne pas mettre entre toutes les mains cependant
(je suis en train de me demander si il n'était pas interdit
au moins de 16 ans à sa sortie ?)

une apologie de violence hystérique
un déchainement graphique
un film amoral et malsain

un humour noir, une violente critique de la société
et des médias en particuliers











ben on va commencer comme ça...
je me dis que vous devez pouvoir trouver trés vite...

,-)


----------



## momo-fr (3 Janvier 2014)

Cinéaste américain ?

Oliver Stone ? 

Tes 2 images me font penser à une scène dans Tueurs nés, sur un pont, genre (la rambarde est la même) :






Film américain de 1994 avec Woody Harrelson, Juliette Lewis, Robert Downey Jr.&#8230;

Ce qui m'a convaincu c'est le collier du gars&#8230;

J'ai bon Ranx ? 
​


----------



## ranxerox (3 Janvier 2014)

oliver stone ;-) bravo ;-)


























;-)

'y a plus qu'à ;-)

peut-être donné trop d'indices d'un coup là ;-)


edit : tu as modfifié ta réponse entre-temps : bingo, à toi la main


----------



## momo-fr (3 Janvier 2014)

Trop d'indices tue l'indice Ranx, c'est bien connu, tu m'en as fait la remarque précédemment&#8230;

Voyons voir avec ceci :





















  ​


----------



## ranxerox (3 Janvier 2014)

la mercedes et la dernière photo m'évoquent plutôt une ville française ...
à contrario des premières images ...

film français ?
récent ?

édit : non c'est idiot ce que je dis,
il me smeble qu'on voit un poeu la plaque d'immatriculation ...


----------



## jonson (3 Janvier 2014)

J'aurais parié sur la côte est des U.S.A.


----------



## ranxerox (3 Janvier 2014)

le fauteuil, c'est pour un homme ou une femme ?


----------



## momo-fr (3 Janvier 2014)

Alors je répond :

Film français ? -> meu non, regarde bien la première image c'est Manhattan en face. 

Récent ? -> Entre 2008 et 2010 

"J'aurais parié sur la côte est des U.S.A.", ben oui hein (Cf. ma remarque plus haut)

"Le fauteuil, c'est pour un homme ou une femme ?" -> ça t'intrigue le chapeau hein ? Si tu regardes bien c'est pour une femme.

Un autre indice :






C'est plus facile hein ? 

Quand on connait NY on peut savoir d'où on se trouve pour voir Manhattan comme ça, avec l'ESB et le cortège des grattes ciels du Financial Center (sommets verts). Il faut être de l'autre côté de la baie de l'Hudson&#8230; et qu'est-ce qu'il y a là ?
​


----------



## ranxerox (3 Janvier 2014)

oui c'était surtout la dernière image ...
et puis des cinéastes français qui ont tourné aux us ça existe hein -)

blblblblblblblblblblblb ;D

non pour l'instant ça ne me dit rien
mais ça va pê revenir ;-) ou pas ;D


----------



## da capo (3 Janvier 2014)

momo-fr a dit:


> Quand on connait NY on peut savoir d'où on se trouve pour voir Manhattan comme ça, avec l'ESB et le cortège des grattes ciels du Financial Center (sommets verts). Il faut être de l'autre côté de la baie de l'Hudson et qu'est-ce qu'il y a là ?



Mouaih, ce serait pas Staten Island le lieu en question ?


----------



## momo-fr (3 Janvier 2014)

da capo a dit:


> Mouaih, ce serait pas Staten Island le lieu en question ?


Oui c'est Staten Island, connue pour être aussi l'un des quartier résidentiel de la mafia sur NY 
on y tourné entre autres : Le Parrain, Les Affranchis ou Donnie Brasco.

Bon, je vous donne quelques autres indices :
















Film de 2008, sorti en 2009 en France. Film de genre, il a fait peu d'entrées en France, la production est effectivement franco-américaine.

Le réalisateur est aussi le scénariste.​


----------



## da capo (3 Janvier 2014)

Bon j'ai trouvé entre temps parce que Internet, franchement, c'est de la balle 

Tu prends l'outil qui va bien et hop, tu trouve un vue qui correspond à l'image.
Tu cherches des lieux de tournages et hop, il y a toujours quelqu'un pour l'avoir écrit sur une page perdue 

Bref, _*little new york*_ est le film que l'on cherche ?

Je crois bien&#8230; et pas big daddy (hum hum) même si big daddy a un rapport lointain avec ce film


----------



## momo-fr (3 Janvier 2014)

Bravo da capo c'est bien ce film, petit polar de genre, j'aime bien les séries B ou Z.






A toi de jouer&#8230; ​


----------



## da capo (3 Janvier 2014)

Allez hop.
















A vous de jouer.


----------



## momo-fr (3 Janvier 2014)

Déjà vu deux fois, un bon film,  je laisse la main&#8230;  







Je poste juste pour que da capo vérifie mes dires&#8230; le second plan m'est revenu d'un coup, je me demande pourquoi ? ​


----------



## ranxerox (3 Janvier 2014)

pfff moi ça m'évoques à peine qq chose...
mais j'ai souvent ce sentiment : que j'ai vu le film ou non ...


est-ce qu'il est question de copains de fac ?
genre deux couple qui se seraient formés à la fac
et continuerai de se voir des années aprés ?

;-)


----------



## da capo (3 Janvier 2014)

momo-fr a dit:


> Déjà vu deux fois, un bon film,  je laisse la main&#8230;  ​



Tu aimes la fourrure ?

Mais personnellement, je ne me souviens pas de l'image que tu as postée. Je vais le regarder à nouveau : je l'ai aussi vu deux fois, mais je vais vérifier par acquis de conscience.



ranxerox a dit:


> pfff moi ça m'évoques à peine qq chose...
> mais j'ai souvent ce sentiment : que j'ai vu le film ou non ...
> 
> 
> ...



copains de fac&#8230; oh non !

On est loin, loin, mais loin du teen movie


réalisé en 2011, sortie en 2012.
le réalisateur n'en est pas à son coup d'essai : son premier film est vraiment diabolique.


----------



## ranxerox (3 Janvier 2014)

je pensais pas à réellement à un teen movie...
mais un vague souvenir complètement difus de deux couples...

ce qui m'agace c'est que l'acteur nu de la troisième image
j'ai l'impression de le connaitre ...

tant de confusion dans ma tête ;-D

maintenant si c'est un polar (?) récent c'est fort probable que je ne l'ai pas vu


----------



## da capo (3 Janvier 2014)

ranxerox a dit:


> ce qui m'agace c'est que l'acteur nu de la troisième image
> j'ai l'impression de le connaitre ...



On a du voir et revoir son visage à l'occasion du festival de Cannes


----------



## bompi (3 Janvier 2014)

L'acteur, c'est Matthew McConaughey et le film, *Killer Joe*, si je me souviens bien, de William Friedkin.


----------



## momo-fr (3 Janvier 2014)

bompi a dit:


> L'acteur, c'est Matthew McConaughey et le film, *Killer Joe*, si je me souviens bien, de William Friedkin.


Je peux confirmer pour da capo que c'est bien Killer Joe.

"Chris, 22 ans, minable dealer de son état, doit trouver 6 000 dollars ou on ne donnera pas cher de sa peau.
Une lueur d&#8217;espoir germe dans son esprit lorsque se présente à lui une arnaque à l&#8217;assurance vie.
Celle que sa crapule de mère a contractée pour 50 000 dollars.
Mais qui va se charger du sale boulot ?"






A toi la main Bompi&#8230; ​


----------



## bompi (4 Janvier 2014)

Désolé mais je ne serai pas en mesure de proposer quoi que ce soit avant dimanche (peut-être demain soir, à une heure (relativement) tardive).

Donc je cède volontiers la main en attendant


----------



## ranxerox (4 Janvier 2014)

je confirme : je ne connaisssais pas du tout cet acteur,
je n'ai jamais vu ce film ;-D

'me souviens d'une trés bonne critique en revanche ;-)

merci de me le rapeller,
je vais tacher de le regarder


----------



## momo-fr (4 Janvier 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Donc je cède volontiers la main en attendant


Ok, pour attendre ton sujet ce soir ou demain je propose ceci :

















​


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Janvier 2014)

Une histoire de convoyeur de fond et de braquage


----------



## momo-fr (4 Janvier 2014)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Une histoire de convoyeur de fond et de braquage


Tu crois, qu'est-ce qui te fait dire ça ? 

C'est une histoire de crêperie et de romance adultérine  

La preuve :






​


----------



## momo-fr (5 Janvier 2014)

Bon, un gros indice alors






​


----------



## flotow (5 Janvier 2014)

The Town, non ?
(j'avais eu un doute avec la première image&#8230; mais avec le masque&#8230


----------



## da capo (5 Janvier 2014)

Ca serait pas The Town ?

Zut, grillé.

Ou tant mieux


----------



## flotow (5 Janvier 2014)

da capo a dit:


> Ca serait pas The Town ?
> 
> Zut, grillé.
> 
> Ou tant mieux




comment ça "tant mieux" ?  :afraid: 
bon, je vais chercher un truc à montrer si jamais c'est ça. je ne sais plus si ça a déjà été fait


----------



## momo-fr (5 Janvier 2014)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> The Town, non ?
> (j'avais eu un doute avec la première image mais avec le masque)



C'est bien The Town, réalisé par Ben Affleck, avec lui-même et Rebecca Hall, Jon Hamm






A toi la main ​


----------



## flotow (5 Janvier 2014)

Voici la suivante :


----------



## momo-fr (5 Janvier 2014)

Le logo en premier c'est une loutre dessus ? 

Billet en euro = film européen ? 

C'est les fringues crades du héro ?


----------



## da capo (5 Janvier 2014)

la deuxième image me rappelle quelque chose&#8230; mais quoi !?


----------



## flotow (5 Janvier 2014)

momo-fr a dit:


> Le logo en premier c'est une loutre dessus ?
> 
> Billet en euro = film européen ?
> 
> C'est les fringues crades du héro ?





da capo a dit:


> la deuxième image me rappelle quelque chose mais quoi !?



le logo ? j'en sais rien  (mais ce n'est pas important)

oui

oui, c'est du sang, beeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaarghhhh.

@da capo : ce n'est pas le nouveau clip de Nirvana 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h44 ----------

ben alors en fait, je pars _faire du ski ce soir_ et je ne serais de retour que demain soir :rose:

ce qui veut dire : pas de nouvelles images entre temps !


----------



## flotow (6 Janvier 2014)

ben alors, vous êtes passé où ??? 
il fait trop froid pour sortir son nez ou vous êtes tous devant la TV ?


----------



## ranxerox (6 Janvier 2014)

fatigué en ce qui me concerne
et pas envie d'être trop pète-c*******

;-)

ta deuxième photo m'évoque un film
où il est question d'un butin qui termine dans une piscine
dans les derniers plans... mais souvenir trop difus...

dans ta première image c'est un autocollant sur un ordi ?

tu vois, je participe ;-D


----------



## da capo (6 Janvier 2014)

moi je veux une ou deux photos de plus, stp


----------



## momo-fr (6 Janvier 2014)

Laisse tomber Tucpasquic, ton film il intéresse personne   :rateau:

*Tu postes quand tes nouvelles photos ???*

​


----------



## bompi (6 Janvier 2014)

Donc, c'est en Europe et il y a une piscine. Plutôt dans la zone Euro. J'ai bon ?


----------



## flotow (6 Janvier 2014)

momo-fr a dit:


> Laisse tomber Tucpasquic, ton film il intéresse personne   :rateau:
> 
> *Tu postes quand tes nouvelles photos ???*
> 
> ​






da capo a dit:


> moi je veux une ou deux photos de plus, stp



_*ça arrive 
*_


bompi a dit:


> Donc, c'est en Europe et il y a une piscine. Plutôt dans la zone Euro. J'ai bon ?



oui, c'est ça.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h01 ----------

et donc









mais arriverez vous à décoder ce qu'il se trouve dans ces images 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h10 ----------

(pour le retard, j'étais occupé à regarder un film avec Margot Robbie :rose


----------



## momo-fr (6 Janvier 2014)

Norvégien, Suédois ou Finlandais ? 

Tes photos de lecteur DVD pfff c'est pour décorer ou ça à un sens avec le film ?

Récent ?


----------



## flotow (6 Janvier 2014)

momo-fr a dit:


> Norvégien, Suédois ou Finlandais ?
> 
> Tes photos de lecteur DVD&#8230; pfff c'est pour décorer ou ça à un sens avec le film ?
> 
> Récent ?



Finlandais.
Ce n'est pas un lecteur de DVD  (et oui, ça à un rapport&#8230; comment dire&#8230; essentiel avec la trame de l'histoire )
Récent oui. Pas de cette année mais ça a moins de 5 ans.


----------



## da capo (6 Janvier 2014)

very cold trip?


----------



## momo-fr (7 Janvier 2014)

da capo a dit:


> very cold trip?


C'est ça da capo, bravo !!


----------



## flotow (7 Janvier 2014)

da capo a dit:


> very cold trip?


C'est bien ça  Mais en fait, y'a que la version FR qui se nomme comme ça ! Le titre original est "Napapiirin sankarit", et d'autres versions sont appelées "lapland odyssey".
A toi da capo.







Et pour le décodeur TV : sa femme lui donne 24h pour aller chercher un décodeur TV. C'est ce qui lance l'histoire


----------



## da capo (7 Janvier 2014)

Me revoilà.

A priori, encore quelque chose de simple.
J'ai eu bien du mal à trouver des images que google n'associe pas directement (oui, oui je sais que vous êtes honnêtes mais, bon, on ne sait jamais) et encore même là, pas certain.

Bref, je compte sur votre fair play


----------



## rabisse (7 Janvier 2014)

Le nom du bateau" S.S Immer Essen" est quand même étrange.
Années 40?


----------



## da capo (7 Janvier 2014)

rabisse a dit:


> Le nom du bateau" S.S Immer Essen" est quand même étrange.
> Années 40?



Étrange ? ben, on est au cinéma 

Années 40... non





mais, c'est compliqué.


----------



## Karmalolo (7 Janvier 2014)

Dead Men Don't Wear Plaid
En français: Les cadavres ne portent pas de costard


----------



## da capo (7 Janvier 2014)

Karmalolo a dit:


> Dead Men Don't Wear Plaid
> En français: Les cadavres ne portent pas de costard



Eh bien, je commence par le début :

Bienvenue à toi, Karmalolo.

Pour un premier message, c'est une réussite.

Il s'agit en effet de Dead men don't wear plaid (les cadavres ne portent pas de costard).

Belle parodie.

A toi la main.


----------



## momo-fr (7 Janvier 2014)

da capo a dit:


> Pour un premier message, c'est une réussite.


Un petit coup de TinEye et on avait la solution


----------



## bompi (7 Janvier 2014)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> C'est bien ça  Mais en fait, y'a que la version FR qui se nomme comme ça !<...>


Normal puisque "Very bad trip" est le titre _français_  de "The Hangover"


momo-fr a dit:


> Un petit coup de TinEye et on avait la solution


J'ai pigé à la deuxième image (j'ai revu le film il n'y a pas longtemps ; et je m'étais bien marré à sa sortie...)


----------



## Karmalolo (7 Janvier 2014)

Je me lance et en même temps découvrir comment insérer des images sur ce forum


----------



## bompi (7 Janvier 2014)

Il faut les héberger quelque part et mettre le lien ici.


----------



## ranxerox (7 Janvier 2014)

un film avec les who ?

lol j'en connais que deux ...

tommy ?
quandrophenia ? (mais il est en n&b)


----------



## rabisse (7 Janvier 2014)

Houlà, ça va trop vite...
J'en patauge.




Bravo ranxerox!


----------



## Karmalolo (7 Janvier 2014)

Bon c'était trop simple visiblement


----------



## ranxerox (7 Janvier 2014)

c'est tommy ? ;-)

ben j'ai de suite reconnu les who,
surtout roger daltrey ...

;-)

en fait je ne connais pas ces films,
mais qu'est-ce que j'ai pu écouter ces disques ;-)

;-)


----------



## flotow (7 Janvier 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Normal puisque "Very bad trip" est le titre _français_  de "The Hangover"
> 
> oui, "normal" donc


----------



## ranxerox (7 Janvier 2014)

bon, j'ai bon avec tommy on dirait ;-)

hop, j'enchaine ?












,-)


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Janvier 2014)

Emmanuelle Devos ?


----------



## ranxerox (7 Janvier 2014)

trop fort toum' ;-)

surprenante et vraiment exceptionnelle dans ce film ;-)


----------



## flotow (7 Janvier 2014)

"A l'origine" ?


----------



## ranxerox (7 Janvier 2014)

ta déduction n'est pas mauvaise,
mais c'est un film plus ancien...











;-)


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Janvier 2014)

J'ai pas le titre...
Elle aide un mec dans la panade à se réinsérer...
J'ai bon ? Même si je ne sais plus qui est le mec...
Vincent Lindon ?


----------



## da capo (7 Janvier 2014)

Arf, je l'ai sur le bout des lèvres&#8230;


----------



## flotow (7 Janvier 2014)

ranxerox a dit:


> ta déduction n'est pas mauvaise,
> mais c'est un film plus ancien...



j'avais lu 'séduction' :rateau: 

je crois que c'était le seul film avec elle dedans que j'ai vu donc bon toum' ?


----------



## rabisse (7 Janvier 2014)

da capo a dit:


> Arf, je l'ai sur le bout des lèvres



Je crois que le titre est, en partie, dans cette citation.


----------



## ranxerox (7 Janvier 2014)

wé trucdechezquick, c'est quand je vois ton avatar, il me vient de ces idées... ;-D

@toum, oui tu as bon, mais ce n'est que le début de l'histoire,
prétexte à se faire rencontrer deux personnages qui n'ont absolument rien en commun :
la suite est bcp plus rock'n'roll

un grand film ;-)


























j'adore ce film ;-)

@toum' : 'y a plus qu'à...

;-)


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Janvier 2014)

da capo a dit:


> Arf, je l'ai sur le bout des lèvres&#8230;



Quel cochon çui-là
Le Vincent c'est Cassel
Le film : Sur mes lèvres
Ya bon ?

Édith] Me souviens plus
T'façon j'éteins l'ordi dans 10 mn...


----------



## ranxerox (7 Janvier 2014)

go! go ! go ! yeah !


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Janvier 2014)

Voilà, voilà...
Un film que j'ai vu il y a longtemps à la télé. Comme j'avais raté le début j'ai tout pris au premier degré, quelle sensation !
Je ne garantis pas l'ordre chronologique.


----------



## da capo (8 Janvier 2014)

C'est un film français ?
Tourné à Paris ?


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Janvier 2014)

Ni l'un ni l'autre.
Je crois que ce film est le premier d'un genre...
À voir la tête vide.


----------



## da capo (8 Janvier 2014)

Européen au moins ?

Le premier d'un genre ? Il n'y a eu beaucoup de mouvements notables récemment à ma connaissance en cinéma. Hum...




> À voir la tête vide.


 C'est un indice ?


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Janvier 2014)

Européen, oui
Le genre à rapport à la manière dont est fait le film
Une capture avec sous-titre





Je suis désolé pour ma première capture, elle ne correspond pas au film :rose::rose::rose:

Promis, les prochaines vaudront le coup...


----------



## da capo (8 Janvier 2014)

Ok, je vois plus clair, mais j'aurais du percuter dès la première image : fringues quelconques, pas de décor, lumières naturelles.

le Dogme.

Reste à se rappeler de quel film il s'agit.




> Je suis désolé pour ma première capture, elle ne correspond pas au film



Ah ben zut !


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Janvier 2014)

da capo a dit:


> Ok, je vois plus clair, mais j'aurais du percuter dès la première image : fringues quelconques, pas de décor, lumières naturelles.
> 
> le Dogme.
> 
> Reste à se rappeler de quel film il s'agit.



Si tu as le genre...





Mais j'ai deux captures pas piquées des vers... :love:
Laisse le temps avant de répondre 
De retour dans une heure............


----------



## da capo (8 Janvier 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Mais j'ai deux captures pas piquées des vers... :love:



Dans ce cas, s'il s'agit d'une histoire de tête vide... là je te dirais qu'en postant une mauvaise image, tu as fait l'idiot...


----------



## ranxerox (8 Janvier 2014)

lol ;-) j'arrive aprés la bataille ;-)
mais j'ai vu ce film trés idiots ;-)

excellent par ailleurs ;-)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h45 ----------




Toum'aï a dit:


> Ni l'un ni l'autre.
> Je crois que ce film est le premier d'un genre...
> À voir la tête vide.



c'est cette photo que je reconnais surtout ;-)


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Janvier 2014)

Bon, da capo tu as trouvé 

Mais je poste quand même les 2 captures promises









Vous pouvez comprendre le choc quand on n'est pas prévenu


----------



## da capo (8 Janvier 2014)

Ah, les idiots.

Ce n'est pas le film que je préfère parmi les réalisations qui ont été étiquetées "dogme", loin de là.

Mais comme ce n'est pas un sujet "critique de cinéma" je préfère en rester là.



Voilà, maintenant, un film beaucoup plus léger.


----------



## ranxerox (8 Janvier 2014)

il me fait penser à antonio banderas jeune
le gars à la banane ?


----------



## da capo (8 Janvier 2014)

Parfaitement.


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Janvier 2014)

De Pedro Almodovar ?


----------



## da capo (8 Janvier 2014)

Parfaitement.


----------



## Karmalolo (9 Janvier 2014)

Femmes au bord de la crise de nerf
Banderas, on dirai Montebourg jeune :love:


----------



## da capo (9 Janvier 2014)

Karmalolo a dit:


> Femmes au bord de la crise de nerf
> Banderas, on dirai Montebourg jeune :love:



J'ai reçu des propositions par PM mais comme tu es le premier à donner la réponse dans ce fil Oui il s'agit bien de Femmes au bord de la crise de nerf

hop ! à toi la main !


----------



## Karmalolo (9 Janvier 2014)

Voili voilou


----------



## ranxerox (9 Janvier 2014)

un film de sf ? ; )


----------



## da capo (9 Janvier 2014)

ranxerox a dit:


> j'adore ce film ;-)



Moi aussi.

par contre, j'ai voulu le faire découvrir à mon fils (ado) mais il a trouvé tout cela bien trop lent


----------



## Karmalolo (9 Janvier 2014)

Tout à fait ranxerox


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Janvier 2014)

da capo a dit:


> Moi aussi.
> 
> par contre, j'ai voulu le faire découvrir à mon fils (ado) mais il a trouvé tout cela bien trop lent



J'ai beaucoup aimé ce film moi aussi...

à propos de ton ado, la lenteur qu'il a trouvé c'est peut-être à cause de l'introspection des personnages...
Je crois que je vais lire le livre, merci *karmalolo* de m'y faire penser


----------



## Karmalolo (9 Janvier 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Je crois que je vais lire le livre, merci *karmalolo* de m'y faire penser


Tu veux rêver de moutons électriques?


----------



## bompi (9 Janvier 2014)

Je l'ai vu quelques fois... (à sa sortie, à sa resortie, à sa diffusion TV, en DVD, rippé etc.) et je l'aime toujours autant, alors que généralement la SF m'ennuie. Certains aspects ont sévèrement vieillis mais, en définitive, ça ne me dérange pas vraiment.
Je pense que cela tient à ce que le film était, dès sa sortie, ancré aussi dans le passé ; le personnage principal, Rick Deckard, est un énième avatar de Philip Marlowe et le côté rétro (_vintage_ comme on dit maintenant) l'emporte à maintes reprises sur une vision réellement futuriste.

Un des meilleurs rôles de l'excellent Rutger Hauer, qui a quelque peu dilapidé son talent (et ses beaux yeux) dans de trop nombreux navets.

Une musique bien ringarde de Vangelis, qui fonctionne très bien.

Et mon fils a bien aimé (un peu lent, certes, mais l'histoire lui a bien plu : il n'y a pas que Games of Thrones, dans la vie...)

Par contre je n'ai pas encore lu le livre, vu que ce que j'aime encore moins que les films de S.-F., ce sont les livres de S.-F.


----------



## da capo (9 Janvier 2014)

Je propose que comme beaucoup d'entre nous ont trouvé, sans le dire explicitement, karmalolo nous propose une autre énigme 

Ce sera sa punition


----------



## ranxerox (9 Janvier 2014)

bon, vous m'avez encore devancé, mais j'ai un film de prêt ?
(dsl il me faut un peu de temps pour le préparer...)

@bompi : ça ne m'étonne pas que tu l'aimes sans être un réel amateur de sf,
inversemment, de ce que je constate, il est boudé par les vrais amateurs de sf...
je crois qu'il est réellement à part dans la sf ...
et sans vouloir provoquer les cinéphiles que vous êtes,
il me fait parfois - certain plan - penser à wong kar kwai,
une certaine douceur aussi...


moi je le situes bcp plus haut que tous les autres
et, à vrai dire je n'aime vraiment la sf que lorsqu'il y a une thèse, une projection...
et alien du même ridley scott m'ennuies

;-)

karmalolo ?

;-)


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Janvier 2014)

ranxerox a dit:


> je crois qu'il est réellement à part dans la sf ...



C'est Philip K. Dick qui est à part dans la SF 

*bompi*, je te conseille Le maître du haut château


----------



## Karmalolo (9 Janvier 2014)

ranxerox 'a donné la réponse par mp alors il peut poster un nouveau film


----------



## ranxerox (9 Janvier 2014)

merci ;-)

allez hop :




























deux acteurs reconnaissables peut-être
ça devrait aller vite ;-)


----------



## Karmalolo (9 Janvier 2014)

ranxerox a dit:


> deux acteurs reconnaissables peut-être
> ça devrait aller vite ;-)


Oui surtout les pieds


----------



## rabisse (9 Janvier 2014)

Kevin Spacey?


----------



## ranxerox (9 Janvier 2014)

@ karmalolo : il me semblait ;-D

@rabisse : nop tu es loin là ;-)


----------



## momo-fr (9 Janvier 2014)

Avec JP Darroussin ?

C'est l'histoire d'un gars qui pète les plombs&#8230; de bon matin.






Film de Jean-Marc Moutout, avec Jean-Pierre Darroussin, Valérie Dréville, Xavier Beauvois&#8230;

J'ai bon ? ​


----------



## ranxerox (9 Janvier 2014)

trop fort momo ! ;-)























un grand film et un grand jp darroussin

le malaise des cadres, des commerciaux
avec des petits chefs bien d'aujourd'hui
qui mettent la pression avec des chiffres

;-)


----------



## momo-fr (9 Janvier 2014)

Oui heu grand film heu bon, ça dépend, un "bon" film pour moi, sans plus. 

Voyons voir avec ceci :
















Le genre indice qui indique non ? ​


----------



## bompi (9 Janvier 2014)

Ça se passe donc à Londres.


----------



## da capo (9 Janvier 2014)

momo-fr a dit:


> Le genre indice qui indique non ? ​



toi et tes vannes de toto


----------



## momo-fr (9 Janvier 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Ça se passe donc à Londres.


Oui&#8230; en partie, ça ce passe un peu partout en fait.



da capo a dit:


> toi et tes vannes de toto&#8230;


Tu n'aimes pas mes indices da capo ? 

3 nouveaux pour la route :
















Une co-production entre 4 pays&#8230;

 ​


----------



## jonson (10 Janvier 2014)

Ça n'a pas l'air d'un film d'horreur. Et pourtant la dernière image pourrai faire penser que si. 

Le garçon est-il le héros de l'histoire ou juste une victime?
Est-ce lui qui est mort dans la troisième image?


----------



## ranxerox (10 Janvier 2014)

da capo a dit:


> toi et tes vannes de toto




il y a un indice dans la réflexion de da capo ?
comme parfois ?

;-D


----------



## da capo (10 Janvier 2014)

ranxerox a dit:


> il y a un indice dans la réflexion de da capo ?
> comme parfois ?
> 
> ;-D



oui


----------



## momo-fr (10 Janvier 2014)

jonson a dit:


> Ça n'a pas l'air d'un film d'horreur. Et pourtant la dernière image pourrai faire penser que si.
> Le garçon est-il le héros de l'histoire ou juste une victime?
> Est-ce lui qui est mort dans la troisième image?


Ce n'est pas un film d'horreur, loin de là&#8230;
C'est le héro en quelque sorte oui&#8230;
Le film tourne autour de la mort effectivement&#8230; et ce qui la précède.











​


----------



## jonson (10 Janvier 2014)

Avec des deux dernières images on dirait de la SF maintenant.

Aux vues des trois premières j'aurai parié sur un film de gangster à l'anglaise, mais là je suis perdu.


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Janvier 2014)

Je n'en ai aucune idée


----------



## momo-fr (10 Janvier 2014)

jonson a dit:


> Avec des deux dernières images on dirait de la SF maintenant.
> Aux vues des trois premières j'aurai parié sur un film de gangster à l'anglaise, mais là je suis perdu.


C'est que ce film "est" beaucoup de choses à la fois, il parle des choix&#8230; et de la vie, c'est en partie onirique.

L'histoire commence ainsi :







On en fini par là :











Avec un peu de tout entre :































Réalisé en 2009, sorti en France en 2010&#8230; le réalisateur est&#8230; belge. 

  ​


----------



## rabisse (10 Janvier 2014)

pfou! c'en est presque honteux... :rose::love:


----------



## momo-fr (10 Janvier 2014)

Bel effort Rabisse, c'est bien Mr Nobody de Jaco van Dormael ("Toto le héros" entre autres).
Avec Jared Leto, Sarah Polley, Diane Kruger






A toi la main ​


----------



## rabisse (10 Janvier 2014)

Qui vive ?


----------



## flotow (10 Janvier 2014)

le nom de la rose ?


----------



## rabisse (10 Janvier 2014)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> au nom de la rose ?



Non, bien avant.


----------



## flotow (10 Janvier 2014)

(ah ouais, c'est bon j'ai trouvé - j'y ai pensé en écrivant 'le nom de la rose')

bref, PONK. PONK. PONK.


----------



## momo-fr (11 Janvier 2014)

Ce n'est d'ailleurs pas "Au nom de la rose" mais "Le nom de la rose"


----------



## rabisse (11 Janvier 2014)

Ne pas confondre: "Anti ce mythe en bosquet" et... ​


----------



## Berthold (11 Janvier 2014)

Mmmh&#8230; les moines qui se tapent sur le ciboulot en récitant des psaumes&#8230; les pauvres tellement pauvres qu'ils fouillent la merde&#8230; ça sent l'humour anglais&#8230; bientôt quelques hirondelles ?


----------



## momo-fr (11 Janvier 2014)

Vu et revu mais ce n'est pas mon préféré de la bande


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Janvier 2014)

Sacré momo Graal 

Mon préféré est Frankenstein Junior


----------



## da capo (11 Janvier 2014)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Sacré momo Graal
> 
> Mon préféré est Frankenstein Junior



???...


----------



## momo-fr (11 Janvier 2014)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Sacré momo Graal&#8230;
> Mon préféré est Frankenstein Junior&#8230;


On peut sans doute arrêter les allusions ?
Rabisse on t'a découvert, il s'agit des Monty Pyton dans Sacré Graal des co-réalisateurs Terry Jones et Terry Gilliam.
Sorti en 1975 quand même, une vieillerie.






Je préfère "le sens de la vie" par la même équipe. ​


----------



## rabisse (11 Janvier 2014)

Parfait la présentation 
 momo-fr à toi la main.


----------



## bompi (11 Janvier 2014)

da capo a dit:


> ???...


Pas mieux


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Janvier 2014)

da capo a dit:


> ???...


Oups&#8230; :rose: :rose: :rose:

Du fait que l'humour y est tout aussi absurde j'ai mélangé Les Monty Python et Mel Brooks&#8230;

Vous m'en voyez tout confus&#8230; 

Je vais me refaire la vie de Brian pour pénitence&#8230;


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Janvier 2014)

Sacré Graal, je l'ai vu 7 fois :rose:
C'est le plus barjo à mon avis...


----------



## jonson (11 Janvier 2014)

momo-fr a dit:


> Bel effort Rabisse, c'est bien Mr Nobody de Jaco van Dormael ("Toto le héros" entre autres).
> Avec Jared Leto, Sarah Polley, Diane Kruger
> 
> 
> ...



Mais c'est quoi tout ces films étranges et bizarres. A chaque fois vous me scotchez.


----------



## momo-fr (11 Janvier 2014)

rabisse a dit:


> momo-fr à toi la main



Des indices mélangés mais pas toto


----------



## rabisse (11 Janvier 2014)

Dressing code à l'américaine?
Parce que pour l'ambiance (enfin plutôt le stéréotype) ça colle.
Milieu "industri-mili-poli-mafiosi du secteur financier"? 
Apparemment il y en a un qui regrette, il en bave.
Avant 2008?


----------



## momo-fr (11 Janvier 2014)

rabisse a dit:


> Dressing code à l'américaine?
> Parce que pour l'ambiance (enfin plutôt le stéréotype) ça colle.
> Milieu "industri-mili-poli-mafiosi du secteur financier"?
> Apparemment il y en a un qui regrette, il en bave.
> Avant 2008?


Film américain&#8230; oui.
Secteur de la finance et de l'industrie&#8230; oui.
Il n'en bave pas&#8230; enfin pas tant que ça finalement. 
Bien avant 2008&#8230; oui, on voit un des premiers PowerBook dans la réunion du bureau.
















​


----------



## da capo (11 Janvier 2014)

american psycho ?

je dis ça presque au hasard. j'ai lu le roman mais pas vu le film.


----------



## momo-fr (11 Janvier 2014)

da capo a dit:


> american psycho ?


C'est moins récent que ça&#8230; donc ce n'est pas ça. 

Un brochette d'indices qui devrait bien vous aider&#8230;





















​


----------



## da capo (11 Janvier 2014)

Bon, année 1990 ?
Avec Mickael Douglas ?

Falling Down ? (Chute libre)


----------



## momo-fr (11 Janvier 2014)

da capo a dit:


> Bon, année 1990 ?
> Avec Mickael Douglas ?
> Falling Down ? (Chute libre)


Plutôt fin des années 90&#8230;
With Michael yes !
Pour le film tu as faux, mais on s'approche&#8230; dans un certain sens 

Je pensais que la quatrième image mettrait définitivement sur la voie, la scène étant notable.
















Avec ça vous devriez trouver facilement maintenant&#8230;​


----------



## da capo (11 Janvier 2014)

Ben Wikipédia aide 

Donc je vais dire The Game.


----------



## momo-fr (11 Janvier 2014)

C'est bien The Game, thriller réalisé par le très bon David Fincher, avec 	Michael Douglas, Sean Penn, Deborah Kara Unger











A toi la main da capo ​


----------



## da capo (12 Janvier 2014)

C'est reparti mon kiki !


----------



## ranxerox (12 Janvier 2014)

un film avec desproges ?
'doit pas y en avoir des masses ?...


----------



## momo-fr (12 Janvier 2014)

Pierre Desproges n'a effectivement pas signé dans beaucoup de films, le millieu du cinéma le rendait furax...


----------



## ranxerox (12 Janvier 2014)

momo-fr a dit:


> furax...




houlà, ça sent l'indice ça ,-D


----------



## momo-fr (12 Janvier 2014)

Il y a un second indice dans ma phrase


----------



## ranxerox (12 Janvier 2014)

momo-fr a dit:


> signé ... furax...



ma citation aurait été meilleur comme ça ;-)
encore un film de vieux con ,-D

edit : ha ben tu m'as devancé momo


----------



## da capo (12 Janvier 2014)

ranxerox a dit:


> un film avec desproges ?
> 'doit pas y en avoir des masses ?...





momo-fr a dit:


> Pierre Desproges n'a effectivement pas signé dans beaucoup de films, le millieu du cinéma le rendait furax...





ranxerox a dit:


> houlà, ça sent l'indice ça ,-D



mouaih, j'aurais mieux fait de ne poster que les deux premières

ça m'apprendra.


Bon, c'est qui qui reprend ?


----------



## ranxerox (12 Janvier 2014)

'me faut du temps pour préparer les captures et pas super dispo pour l'instant...
sauf si vous êtes patient ;-)

NB : wé desproges t'aurais du le lacher plus tard ...
d'autant que sans ça et les indices de momo,
je pouvais ramer ;-)


----------



## momo-fr (12 Janvier 2014)

da capo a dit:


> mouaih, j'aurais mieux fait de ne poster que les deux premières&#8230;


A l'évidence oui, et tu as plein de scènes étranges à montrer dans ce film, celle de Jean-Marc Thibault avec la vignette de Pierre Desproges c'est trop d'indices en une seule image&#8230; surtout avec Tchernia dans la première.

Tu prend Ranx ? Je part faire mon marché&#8230;


----------



## Larme (12 Janvier 2014)

jonson a dit:


> Mais c'est quoi tout ces films étranges et bizarres. A chaque fois vous me scotchez.



À voir en tout cas. 
Les images étaient explicites pour tous ceux qui ont vu le film.


----------



## ranxerox (12 Janvier 2014)

hop !




























;-)


----------



## momo-fr (12 Janvier 2014)

N'y a t-il pas Jacques Villeret dans ce film ?

Intrigue autour d'une ambassade africaine ?

Film policier ou comédie ?


----------



## ranxerox (12 Janvier 2014)

pas jacques villeret

pas vraiment une histoire autour d'une ambassade africaine...
la plaque minéralogique est importante cependant...

polar sombre


----------



## Berthold (12 Janvier 2014)

CD 23 : ambassade du Sri Lanka


----------



## ranxerox (12 Janvier 2014)

oui excuse-moi je t'ai pê induit en erreur en disant ça
mais dans la scène présenté, le fait que la voiture appartienne
au corps diplomatique complique bcp la tâche des flics ...

le sri lanka n'a rien à voir ;-)


----------



## Berthold (13 Janvier 2014)

Oui, oui : gêne dans l'enquête parce que le type qui est soupçonné jouit de l'immunité diplomatique.


----------



## ranxerox (13 Janvier 2014)

le film concerne surtout un des flics
et la relation qu'il entretient avec son indic...

et ce qui fait - selon moi - un des gros intérêt de ce film
c'est les acteurs qui jouent ces rôles (deuxième photo)
que l'on connaissait mieux dans d'autres formes d'expression...
pas du tout sous cet aspect de comédien de film noir
(en tout cas pas moi)
et pour moi ces deux personnes se révèlent bcp plus forte dans ce domaine
que dans leur domaine d'expression habituelle...

;-)

je ferais d'autres captures, elles ne sont pas prête pour l'instant
mais tout les acteurs de ce film sont trés connus ou vont le devenir
d'où la difficulté pour ces captures

;-)


----------



## da capo (13 Janvier 2014)

Ah, voilà l'indice !

Donc si je vois bien, on reconnais Patrick Timsit à gauche de dos
Et il s'agit donc de "*Le Cousin*".

Pas vu, pas d'avis.


----------



## ranxerox (13 Janvier 2014)

bien joué da capo ;-)

toute l'intrigue concerne le flic et son "cousin" (indic et dealer lui-même)
l'ambiguité de leur rapport
et ce cousin qui finit par se croire flic lui-même

timsit est bluffant dans ce rôle sombre
et, selon moi s'avère bien meilleur comédien
qu'humoriste...

(je pense à "paparazzi", film sympa sans plus, "pédale douce", film trés moyen, etc...
à chaque fois, je trouve qu'il créve l'écran et fait le film ...)


un film d'alain corneau et - je crois - habitué des films noirs
et j'avais encore dans la manche qu'il est mort il y a 1 ou 2 ans

le flic et son cousin en infiltration pour leur dernier gros coup qui va leur être fatal
(démission du flic, prison pour le cousin)












plusieurs comédiens connus ou qui vont prendre du grade
caroline proust par ex.







la femme du flic












'me souviens plus si c'est un bon, trés bon... film mais je me souviens
de m'être vraiment fait bluffé par timsit
que je découvrais en tant que comédien ;-)

edit : correction : sacré confusion pour le cinéphile moyen que je suis ;-D


----------



## da capo (13 Janvier 2014)

Oupps&#8230; j'ai un peu raté le passage de témoin. désolé.

Voilà le nouveau film à retrouver :


----------



## rabisse (13 Janvier 2014)

Drôle sur la première image, je crois reconnaître Tom Hanks & Nicolas Cage, de dos.


----------



## da capo (13 Janvier 2014)

Si tu le dis&#8230;


----------



## ranxerox (13 Janvier 2014)

gary synise non ?
(synise ?)


----------



## LukeSkywalker (13 Janvier 2014)

Snake eyes avec son plan séquence magnifique!


----------



## da capo (13 Janvier 2014)

magnifique séquence en effet.


Qui prend la main ?


----------



## LukeSkywalker (13 Janvier 2014)

Je n'arrive pas a mettre des photos depuis mon iphone...
Sinon j'ai un film de prêt


----------



## da capo (13 Janvier 2014)

ben achète un ordinateur vite fait


----------



## LukeSkywalker (13 Janvier 2014)

M****, j'arrive pas non plus à en ajouter à partir de mon mac!!!
Le boulet!!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h24 ----------

Ca devrait le faire maintenant:

















Un de mes films préféré


----------



## momo-fr (13 Janvier 2014)

Première image c'est Mike Myers, mais très jeune le gus n'est plus du tout comme ça.

Année 90 ?

Comédie non ?

Ça ne serait pas un de ses premiers films ?

Je pencherai pour le premier de la série des Wayne's World&#8230; non ? 











Pas vu&#8230; mais pas du tout&#8230;  ​


----------



## LukeSkywalker (13 Janvier 2014)

Yes bien vu!
Des scènes mythiques tout autant que les répliques. De l'humour 100% 90's US!


----------



## momo-fr (14 Janvier 2014)

Pour la nuit et les migraineux :






















​


----------



## LukeSkywalker (14 Janvier 2014)

De la SF ça c'est sur... Mais le film... 
La nuit porte conseil


----------



## rabisse (14 Janvier 2014)

Peut-être Pandorhum, je ne souviens plus de rien...


----------



## momo-fr (14 Janvier 2014)

rabisse a dit:


> Peut-être Pandorhum, je ne souviens plus de rien...


Et sans le rhum ça donne quoi Rabisse ?

Da capo a trouvé...


----------



## da capo (14 Janvier 2014)

momo-fr a dit:


> Et sans le rhum ça donne quoi Rabisse ?
> 
> Da capo a trouvé...



Oui mais bon.
J'ai fait une simple recherche enzyme et hyper-sleep je suis tombé direct sur ce film.
La seconde image était trop particulière pour être innocente.

Ceci dit, je n'ai absolument pas le temps aujourd'hui de relancer une énigme alors je préfère que *Rabisse *qui a trouvé aussi prenne la main s'il le veut.


----------



## momo-fr (14 Janvier 2014)

da capo a dit:


> Oui mais bon.
> J'ai fait une simple recherche enzyme et hyper-sleep je suis tombé direct sur ce film.
> La seconde image était trop particulière pour être innocente.


C'est dingue, ce plan dure 1 seconde&#8230; mais effectivement sur Wikipedia on trouve TOUT !!

Il s'agissait de Pandorum un film de sf réalisé par Christian Alvart.
Avec Dennis Quaid, Ben Foster, Cam Gigandet&#8230;






"Deux astronautes, le Lieutenant Payton et le Caporal Bower se réveillent dans leur gigantesque vaisseau spatial après un long séjour en hyper-sommeil. Désorientés et plongés dans le noir, ils ne se souviennent ni de leurs identités ni de leur mission."

Pour moi un bon film de sf, un peu violent c'est vrai.

A toi Rabisse&#8230; ​


----------



## rabisse (14 Janvier 2014)

La fête ou la gueule de bois, difficile de faire un choix.


----------



## momo-fr (14 Janvier 2014)

La seconde image c'est Martin Donovan mais assez jeune, donc un film des années 90 non ?

Soit je rêve soit c'est bien PJ Harvey sur la gauche de Martin sur la première c'est ça ? 

Devrait pas être trop dur à trouver, je laisse la main


----------



## ranxerox (14 Janvier 2014)

houuuu j'ai vu ça... mais alors pfiuu 'y a longtemps...

grrrrr satané mémoire

l'acteur à la tête un peu forte c'est un des acteurs fetiche de hal hartley...
un film de hal hartley ?

je te plussoie momo, années 90...

moi c'est l'acteur du milieu de la première image que je reconnais,
me souviens p'us de son nom...
qui revient dans plusieurs film de hal hartley donc ...


----------



## rabisse (14 Janvier 2014)

Oui à tout et à tous les deux 
Bien vu.
Je m'absente, que celui qui verrouille la solution prenne la main.


----------



## ranxerox (14 Janvier 2014)

oui en fouillant un peu wiki et avec tout ce qu'on a collecté ça devrait être trouvable...
mais pas super dispo pour l'instant pour préparer des captures...

NB j'adore ce cinéaste ;-)

,-)


----------



## momo-fr (14 Janvier 2014)

Pas compliqué hein :
"film avec Martin Donovan et Pj Harvey" = The Book of Life, sorti en 1998, je ne vois de sortie France.
Réalisé effectivement par Hal Hartley, avec Martin Donovan, P.J. Harvey, Dave Simonds&#8230;






Jamais vu, inconnu&#8230;​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h49 ----------

Bon je change de registre :











Une actrice connue, un acteur moins connu, ça ne devrait pas être trop compliqué&#8230; ​


----------



## LukeSkywalker (14 Janvier 2014)

Salma hayek...


----------



## Karmalolo (14 Janvier 2014)

LukeSkywalker a dit:


> Salma hayek...


...dans Savages d'Oliver Stone


----------



## momo-fr (14 Janvier 2014)

C'est bien le film Savages réalisé par Oliver Stone
Avec Taylor Kitsch, Aaron Taylor-Johnson, Blake Lively, Benicio Del Toro





















Bravo Karmalolo, c'est à toi de faire ​


----------



## Karmalolo (14 Janvier 2014)

J'espère bien vous faire cogiter un moment sur celui-ci


----------



## momo-fr (14 Janvier 2014)

Ben ça a l'air vachement récent ton film&#8230; années heu&#8230; 70 ou 80 ?

La plastique me fait vaguement penser à Orange Mécanique mais ce n'est pas ça&#8230;

SF ?

Stanley Kubrick ? Je pose la question mais ça ne me semble pas crédible&#8230;

Bon bref, une vieillerie encore&#8230;    

EDIT : en regardant mieux la première photo je vois que c'est un gars qui tient le gun, vu la coiffure ça semble bizarre&#8230; une piste, c'est le héros ?

Est-ce le même personnage dans la 3e photo ?


----------



## da capo (14 Janvier 2014)

jane fonda ? ou j'ai la berlue ?


----------



## momo-fr (14 Janvier 2014)

da capo a dit:


> jane fonda ? ou j'ai la berlue ?


Je ne pense pas, pas ce bas de visage là


----------



## Berthold (14 Janvier 2014)

momo-fr a dit:


> EDIT : en regardant mieux la première photo je vois que c'est un gars qui tient le gun, vu la coiffure ça semble bizarre une piste, c'est le héros ?



David Bowie, non ?

The man who sold the world ?


----------



## momo-fr (14 Janvier 2014)

Bonne piste Berthold !!

Le titre que tu donnes c'est son disque, je vois un film de SF dans les années 70 qui pourrait correspondre : L'Homme qui venait d'ailleurs (The Man Who Fell to Earth), c'est ça Karmalolo ? 

C'est bien ça :







La jaquette fait vraiment penser à Orange mécanique finalement j'étais bien dans l'époque&#8230;






Berthold tu avais bien trouvé pour Bowie, à toi la main&#8230; ​


----------



## Berthold (14 Janvier 2014)

Ah oui, damned. Bon, j'ai pour excuse que je crois bien que je n'avais pas de barbe au menton quand je l'ai vu&#8230; Et que sans la couleur des cheveux du héros, là, je n'aurais jamais trouvé&#8230; Sacré Bowie&#8230;


Merci, je cherche un film et je reviens.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h07 ----------

Voilà :


----------



## bompi (14 Janvier 2014)

On dirait que ça se passe en Asie...


----------



## Berthold (14 Janvier 2014)

L'honolable Bompi fait pleuve d'une glande lucidité.


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Janvier 2014)

Kurosawa ?

Les images me disent quelque chose&#8230; 

*Kagemusha, l'ombre du guerrier*


----------



## Berthold (14 Janvier 2014)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h43 ----------




Dos Jones a dit:


> Kurosawa ?


Nan. Tu n'es pas dans le bon pays. Réalisateur au moins aussi connu que Kurosawa, même si j'avoue n'avoir vu que très peu des ses films.

Photo superbe, par moment on jurerait des peintures.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h46 ----------

Bon, je rejoins Morphée, je dois me lever tôt demain. Si vous trouvez entretemps, ne vous gênez pas&#8230; 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h49 ----------




Dos Jones a dit:


> *Kagemusha, l'ombre du guerrier*



Non


----------



## momo-fr (14 Janvier 2014)

Les 3 Royaumes de John Woo ? 
















​


----------



## Berthold (15 Janvier 2014)

C'est bien ça, bravo.



Très bon film, avec des passages un peu emphatiques mais c'est tout à fait supportable.


----------



## momo-fr (15 Janvier 2014)

Dans un tout autre genre :





















​


----------



## Berthold (15 Janvier 2014)

image 1 : un film de loups-garous à New-York ;
image 2 : James Bond qq part en Arabie Saoudite, il a fait péter tous les tuyaux de pétrole ;
image 3 : le petit train de mon grand frère, ah ça ! où l'as-tu trouvé ?
image 4 : le loup-garou ennemi de James Bond en a marre de jouer au train, la hargne l'emporte, il s'apprête à un massacre immonde à coup de lime à ongles (c'est tout ce qu'il a sous la main depuis que James a fait péter sa valise qu'il avait posée contre un oléoduc pendant son séjour de vacances à Dubaï. Ce Bond est d'un sans-gêne&#8230.


----------



## Karmalolo (15 Janvier 2014)

Berthold a dit:


> image 1 : un film de loups-garous à New-York ;
> image 2 : James Bond qq part en Arabie Saoudite, il a fait péter tous les tuyaux de pétrole ;
> image 3 : le petit train de mon grand frère, ah ça ! où l'as-tu trouvé ?
> image 4 : le loup-garou ennemi de James Bond en a marre de jouer au train, la hargne l'emporte, il s'apprête à un massacre immonde à coup de lime à ongles (c'est tout ce qu'il a sous la main depuis que James a fait péter sa valise qu'il avait posée contre un oléoduc pendant son séjour de vacances à Dubaï. Ce Bond est d'un sans-gêne).


Tu devrais faire des films


----------



## momo-fr (15 Janvier 2014)

Berthold a dit:


> image 1 : un film de loups-garous à New-York ;
> image 2 : James Bond qq part en Arabie Saoudite, il a fait péter tous les tuyaux de pétrole ;
> image 3 : le petit train de mon grand frère, ah ça ! où l'as-tu trouvé ?
> image 4 : le loup-garou ennemi de James Bond en a marre de jouer au train, la hargne l'emporte, il s'apprête à un massacre immonde à coup de lime à ongles (c'est tout ce qu'il a sous la main depuis que James a fait péter sa valise qu'il avait posée contre un oléoduc pendant son séjour de vacances à Dubaï. Ce Bond est d'un sans-gêne).



1 - Non
2 - Non
3 - Non
4 - Non

On va passer à des indices plus réalistes (le premier peut être pas) :






















​


----------



## da capo (15 Janvier 2014)

deux fois la lune.

Coïncidence ou le scénario a quelque chose à voir avec la lune ?

un film de SF ? (tu sembles apprécier le genre)


----------



## momo-fr (15 Janvier 2014)

da capo a dit:


> Coïncidence ou le scénario a quelque chose à voir avec la lune ?


Heu oui



da capo a dit:


> Un film de SF ? (tu sembles apprécier le genre)


Heu oui

Bon da capo est en surchauffe pour la solution, je poste donc des choses bien nettes et claires


























​


----------



## LukeSkywalker (15 Janvier 2014)

J'ai tapé sur Google les trois mots: films, énergie et lune et je suis tombé sur Moon. Film sortie en 2009 mais uniquement dans des festivals puis en DVD.
Le film a l'air plutôt pas mal.


----------



## bompi (15 Janvier 2014)

C'est bien ce film, avec Sam Rockwell et de Duncan Jones.
Et j'ai bien aimé (comme, d'ailleurs, j'ai bien aimé _Source Code_ du même Duncan J.)


----------



## LukeSkywalker (15 Janvier 2014)

J'en ai préparé un, par contre la qualité n'est pas géniale


----------



## momo-fr (15 Janvier 2014)

Le réalisateur ne serait-il pas d'origine allemande ? 

L'acteur principal n'est-il pas connu pour une trilogie barbare ? 

Bon je l'ai vu, y a quelques longueurs, la plastique par contre est intéressante mais c'est la patte du réalisateur, je laisse marner les autres&#8230;


----------



## LukeSkywalker (15 Janvier 2014)

Tout à fait


----------



## momo-fr (16 Janvier 2014)

Personne n'a pensé à envoyer un Mel à Wim ?


----------



## momo-fr (17 Janvier 2014)

Bon je m'y colle, il s'agit de The Million Dollar Hotel de Win Wenders.
Avec Mel Gibson, Gloria Stuart, Amanda Plummer
Sorti en 2000.







J'ai bon LukeSkywalker ?​


----------



## LukeSkywalker (17 Janvier 2014)

La force est avec toi c'est bien cela!


----------



## Romuald (17 Janvier 2014)

momo-fr a dit:


> Personne n'a pensé à envoyer un Mel à Wim ?



Deux indices pour le prix d'un...


----------



## momo-fr (17 Janvier 2014)

Un très facile cette fois-ci, "tout est là" :






​


----------



## Karmalolo (17 Janvier 2014)

Tourné à Brazilia :mouais:
L'homme de Rio?


----------



## momo-fr (17 Janvier 2014)

C'était facile puisque l'essentiel y est : Brazilia + un homme qui court c'est L'homme de Rio.
Réalisé par Philippe de Broca, avec Jean-Paul Belmondo, Françoise Dorléac, Jean Servais sorti en 1964.






A toi la main Karmalolo ​


----------



## Karmalolo (17 Janvier 2014)

Allons-y


----------



## Berthold (17 Janvier 2014)

Toute mon adolescence Impossible d'oublier des tronches pareilles. Le maton sadique, les compagnons de taule  J'avais eu des sueurs froides la première fois que j'ai vu
Midnight express.
Depuis, je l'ai acheté en DVD et évidemment, la magie était moindre Certains aspects du film ont souffert avec le temps, mais il est toujours aussi fort. 

Et le thème musical, on essayait tous de le jouer sur nos guitares avec l'air aussi benêts que, plus jeunes, quand on massacrait _Jeux interdits_ Souvenirs


----------



## Berthold (18 Janvier 2014)

Je n'ai plus d'ordi depuis ce matin, je laisse la main


----------



## bompi (19 Janvier 2014)

Jouer du Moroder sur une guitare


----------



## Berthold (19 Janvier 2014)

On a fait pire...  Tangerine dream, Vanngelis,... 

Je poste depuis mon EeePc, les touches sont toutes petites, c'est vraiment ch...aud !


----------



## Karmalolo (20 Janvier 2014)

Bien vu Berthold


----------



## momo-fr (20 Janvier 2014)

Un petit film à trouver :rateau:





















​


----------



## rabisse (20 Janvier 2014)

L'actrice présente sur les photos: Gong Li?


----------



## shogun HD (20 Janvier 2014)

années 80 avec Steve Buscemi ?


----------



## momo-fr (20 Janvier 2014)

rabisse a dit:


> L'actrice présente sur les photos: Gong Li?


Non&#8230;

Sorti en 2013 et en DVD en France.​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h51 ----------



shogun HD a dit:


> années 80 avec Steve Buscemi ?


Steve Busc&#8230; non, tu rigoles c'est ça ? ​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h52 ----------

De nouveaux indices&#8230; dont un en rapport avec le titre original.





















​


----------



## rabisse (21 Janvier 2014)

*The Agent*"The Berlin File"?


----------



## momo-fr (21 Janvier 2014)

rabisse a dit:


> *The Agent*"The Berlin File"?


Bravo Rabisse c'est The Berlin file (The agent par chez nous),
du réalisateur Sud-Coréen Seung-wan Ryoo ("The City of Violence", je le préfère en acteur),
avec Jung-woo Ha, Suk-kyu Han, Seung-beom Ryu&#8230;






A toi la main&#8230; ​


----------



## rabisse (21 Janvier 2014)

Pour l'instant, c'est plutôt divertissant.


----------



## Karmalolo (21 Janvier 2014)

Chronicle


----------



## rabisse (21 Janvier 2014)

*Chronicle*




Bravo Karmalolo, une seule image a suffit 
A toââa...


----------



## Karmalolo (21 Janvier 2014)




----------



## rabisse (21 Janvier 2014)

Science-fiction post-apocalyptique?


----------



## Karmalolo (21 Janvier 2014)

Science fiction pas forcément post-apocalyptique


----------



## da capo (21 Janvier 2014)

une production des années 80 ?


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Janvier 2014)

Enki Bilal ?


----------



## Karmalolo (21 Janvier 2014)

oui aux deux questions


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Janvier 2014)

J'opterais pour "Bunker Palace Hôtel"


----------



## momo-fr (21 Janvier 2014)

Dos Jones a dit:


> J'opterais pour "Bunker Palace Hôtel"


C'est ce film, ça m'a fait un peu penser au Dernier Combat de Besson.


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Janvier 2014)

Il me semble que j'ai encore la BD rangée dans un coin  Un dessinateur que j'ai toujours aimé 

Bon on va continuer avec un film français alors


----------



## momo-fr (22 Janvier 2014)

Une seule image ?

Autant dire que là, pour moi c'est "Canard WC et la Spirale du temple vert" non ? 

Récent ? 

Avec ou sans Jean Reno ? 

Avec ou sans Richard Berry ? :rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Janvier 2014)

momo-fr a dit:


> Une seule image ?
> 
> Autant dire que là, pour moi c'est "Canard WC et la Spirale du temple vert&#8482;"&#8230; non ?
> 
> ...


Aucun de ces deux acteurs&#8230; 

Film de 2007&#8230;

Et désolé j'ai des soucis avec ma FreeBox&#8230; En principe je la fait changer demain&#8230;


----------



## momo-fr (22 Janvier 2014)

Le Renard et l'Enfant de Luc Jacquet
Avec Isabelle Carré, Bertille Noël-Bruneau, Thomas Laliberté






C'est le genre de film que je ne regarde pas

J'ai bon ? ​


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Janvier 2014)

momo-fr a dit:


> Le Renard et l'Enfant de Luc Jacquet
> Avec Isabelle Carré, Bertille Noël-Bruneau, Thomas Laliberté
> 
> 
> ...


C'est en effet ce film 

J'ai bien aimé de mon côté


----------



## momo-fr (23 Janvier 2014)

Tadam





















​


----------



## rabisse (23 Janvier 2014)

Ambiance guerrière, ça sent la baston intergalactique, peut-être la stratégie Ender, pas vu mais à lire.


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Janvier 2014)

y avait un film qui s'appelait Génésis, le truc dans le coup est l'espèce d'énorme vaisseau spatial...


----------



## momo-fr (23 Janvier 2014)

rabisse a dit:


> Ambiance guerrière, ça sent la baston intergalactique, peut-être la stratégie Ender, pas vu mais à lire.























Bien vu Rabisse, bonne analyse et coup de pot&#8230; quand même. :rateau:

C'est bien La stratégie Ender, réalisé par Sud-Africain Gavin Hood.
Avec 	Harrison Ford, Asa Butterfield, Hailee Steinfeld, Viola Davis, Ben Kingsley&#8230;






Pas un grand film, effets spéciaux corrects et scénario plutôt moyen à mes yeux,
Harrison Ford commence à se faire vieux&#8230; ça se laisse regarder,
ce n'est pas une série B non plus.  

A toi la main Rabisse&#8230; ​


----------



## rabisse (24 Janvier 2014)

Pardon du retard... j'imaginais pas que....
Vi,vi,vi....coup de bol.

Seeervice d'étage!


----------



## ranxerox (24 Janvier 2014)

no country for old man ;-) 
phénoménal, mais je préfère le livre ;-)
un tueur à gage mythique 

edit : un film des frères cohen d'aprés le roman de cormac mc carthy


----------



## rabisse (24 Janvier 2014)

ranxerox a dit:


> no country for old man ;-)
> phénoménal, mais je préfère le livre ;-)
> un tueur à gage mythique
> 
> edit : un film des frères cohen d'aprés le roman de cormac mc carthy



Parfait! 
Juste pour le look...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








A toi ranxerox.


----------



## ranxerox (25 Janvier 2014)

hop ! hop ! hop !
















ça devrait aller vite

;-)


----------



## da capo (25 Janvier 2014)

Allez, soir un ange : donne nous un indice.


----------



## ranxerox (25 Janvier 2014)

; ) c'est vrai ça, je vois le mal partout,
saloperie de problèmes identitaires ;-)











,-)


----------



## LukeSkywalker (25 Janvier 2014)

Des vampires?


----------



## Berthold (25 Janvier 2014)

Du vaudou ?


----------



## ranxerox (25 Janvier 2014)

des vampires : non
du vaudou : oui


----------



## momo-fr (25 Janvier 2014)

Et oui et un détective privé qui va en baver, un certain Harry.  

Ça date un peu, années 80 si ne ne m'abuse ?

Ça tourne entre triller et fantastique et une atmosphère bien prenante.  

Les 2 dernières captures m'ont définitivement mis le doigt dessus.


----------



## ranxerox (25 Janvier 2014)

,-)

oui ça doit dater des années 80 :
un cinéaste longtemps resté mon préféré à l'époque
un film d'ailleurs longtemps resté parmi mes préférés
et un acteur qui, à l'époque, était plein de promesse

je poste d'autres captures dans un moment pour ceux qui cherchent encore ;-)


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Janvier 2014)

avec Louis Siffer ?


----------



## da capo (25 Janvier 2014)

ranxerox a dit:


> je poste d'autres captures dans un moment pour ceux qui cherchent encore ;-)



Tu es un coeur


----------



## ranxerox (25 Janvier 2014)

je sais qui je suis !
















;-)

bingo toum'

;-)


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Janvier 2014)

Angel heart ?


----------



## ranxerox (25 Janvier 2014)

bien joué toum' 


un film d'alan parker, avec robert de niro, mickey rourcke
qui cartonnait à l'époque et promettait de faire partie des plus grands...
il est un peu tombé dans l'oubli par la suite, il me semble ;-)













edit : c'est tiré d'une série noire, "la sabbat dans central park", william hjorstberg qui, je crois n'en a écris qu'une...
je vous la conseille ;-)

à toi la main toum'


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Janvier 2014)

Je prépare kekchose...

J'ai un DVD tellement protégé qu'il est impossible d'en faire des copies d'écran :rose:

[Édit] Trouvé, pour le déboulonner c'est chapitre par chapitre dans VLC


----------



## momo-fr (29 Janvier 2014)

Film récent ?

Film de genre musical ?

Film de gangster ?

Avec ou sans Robert Redford ?


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Janvier 2014)

momo-fr a dit:


> Film récent ?



2004



> Film de genre musical ?



non



> Film de gangster ?



non



> Avec ou sans Robert Redford ?



non

Je retourne faire des copies d'écran
Ad'tal. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h59 ----------

Un personnage féminin






Un des thèmes du film






Une obsession (voir aussi la première capture)






(j'avoue que j'ai vu le film il y a longtemps et pas revisionné depuis)​


----------



## Romuald (29 Janvier 2014)

J'lai pas vu, mais l'ambiance générale et la capture 5 me font penser à Aviator.


----------



## momo-fr (29 Janvier 2014)

Ben l'actrice c'est Cate Blanchett et elle est dans Aviator effectivement.

Bonne réponse Romuald.


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Janvier 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> J'lai pas vu, mais l'ambiance générale et la capture 5 me font penser à Aviator.



Bien vu Romuald,  pourtant je ne voulais pas mettre d'avion ni Di Caprio pour aller moins vite... :rose:
Dans ma mémoire, bon film de genre. Mais je vais attendre encore un peu avant de le revoir...


----------



## Romuald (30 Janvier 2014)

Merci, mais faudra attendre ce soir pour une relance, et encore si j'ai quelque chose dans ma musette. Si vous êtes pressés allez-y.


----------



## Romuald (30 Janvier 2014)

C'est parti, mais soyez rapides et perspicaces, je suis la en pointillés.





Et l'indice : C'est bien qui vous pensez, mais ce n'est pas ce que vous croyez, quoique.


----------



## bompi (30 Janvier 2014)

Il est possible que je sois désormais vraiment bigleux... mais je crois reconnaître John Wayne [acteur que je n'ai jamais pu encaisser].
J'en déduis que c'est un film américain. Je dirais autour de 1970 (un peu avant). Et ce ne serait donc pas un ouesterne.


----------



## Romuald (31 Janvier 2014)

JW : oui
Film américain : oui
1970 : non
Pas un ouesterne : oui, quoique 




Prochaine capture pas avant ce soir si vous ne trouvez pas avant.
Belle brochette d'acteurs d'époque, un peu oubliés aujourd'hui, dans ce film. Et grand réalisateur.


----------



## Karmalolo (31 Janvier 2014)

Hatari?


----------



## Romuald (31 Janvier 2014)

Eh oui 

Pas un ouesterne au sens propre du terme, n'empêche que courir après des rhinocéros ou des canassons dans la nature sauvage, ça se ressemble 

A toi.


----------



## momo-fr (12 Février 2014)

Je relance puisque Karmalolo roupille 

Un très grand classique, ce seul indice suffit non ? 






​


----------



## LukeSkywalker (12 Février 2014)

Un James Bond?


«Et bien s'il y a un point central dans cet univers tu es sur la planète qui en est le plus éloigné.»


----------



## momo-fr (12 Février 2014)

LukeSkywalker a dit:


> Un James Bond?


Yeap


----------



## LukeSkywalker (12 Février 2014)

Dure dure, je ne suis pas suffisamment calé pour savoir lequel c'est... 


«Et bien s'il y a un point central dans cet univers tu es sur la planète qui en est le plus éloigné.»


----------



## momo-fr (13 Février 2014)

LukeSkywalker a dit:


> Dure dure, je ne suis pas suffisamment calé pour savoir lequel c'est...


Dans un film de James Bond il y a toujours un méchant, voilà le méchant dans celui-ci :






Le chat lui appartient&#8230;

Indice : film de la fin des années 60. Je ne le dirais pas deux fois&#8482;

​


----------



## LukeSkywalker (13 Février 2014)

J'ai trouvé, normalement c'est "on ne vit que deux fois" et quand je vois l'indice énorme que tu as laissé,je suis plutôt confiant 


«Et bien s'il y a un point central dans cet univers tu es sur la planète qui en est le plus éloigné.»


----------



## momo-fr (13 Février 2014)

LukeSkywalker a dit:


> J'ai trouvé, normalement c'est "on ne vit que deux fois" et quand je vois l'indice énorme que tu as laissé,je suis plutôt confiant


C'est bien le film On ne vit que deux fois
Réalisé par Lewis Gilbert, avec Sean Connery, Akiko Wakabayashi, Mie Hama
Sorti en 1967






A toi la main ​


----------



## LukeSkywalker (13 Février 2014)

Ok à mon tour.

Un film qui me plait beaucoup même si il n'a pas un grand intérêt niveau cinématographique.

Quelques images pour vous mettre sur la voie: 
















«Et bien s'il y a un point central dans cet univers tu es sur la planète qui en est le plus éloigné.»


----------



## bompi (13 Février 2014)

Américain, années 80 ?


----------



## momo-fr (14 Février 2014)

Le dernier plan sent le genre triller ou horreur non ? (un petit air de Massacre à la tronçonneuse)

Plutôt récent ?

C'est underground ou réalisé par une pointure du genre ? 

C'est américain c'est sûr

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h09 ----------

Bon, j'ai recherché dans les films dhorreur, plutôt récent, des ados qui partent en balade, qui font de l'escalade bref, les scénars sont tous les mêmes, un lieu unique, et là, là hé hé.

La bande-annonce m'a confirmé mes recherches c'est Détour mortel de Rob Schmidt.
Avec Desmond Harrington, Eliza Dushku, Emmanuelle Chriqui comme Jeremy Sisto la plupart des acteurs jouent dans pas mal de séries US. 
















Pas vu, ça à l'air d'un grand classique, mais efficace si j'en juge les critiques de-ci-de-là.

J'ai bon ? ​


----------



## LukeSkywalker (14 Février 2014)

Effectivement tu es incollable!!
Un bon film de genre avec la belle Eliza Dushku, le scénario est effectivement très classique mais la réalisation efficace. 

Je le conseil pour les amateurs de films d'horreur.


«Et bien s'il y a un point central dans cet univers tu es sur la planète qui en est le plus éloigné.»


----------



## LukeSkywalker (14 Février 2014)

Rien que le slogan "l'enfer est au bout du chemin" me donne envie de revoir le film...

Momo-fr, c'est un hasard que sur tes deux captures d'images Eliza Dushku soit de dos?

Allé, je te laisse la main!


----------



## momo-fr (14 Février 2014)

LukeSkywalker a dit:


> Momo-fr, c'est un hasard que sur tes deux captures d'images Eliza Dushku soit de dos?


Pur hasard, j'ai tiré les captures du début de la bande annonce au pif désolé. 

Bon, voyons voir avec ça :





















Ça vous parle ? C'est plutôt facile je pense ​


----------



## Berthold (14 Février 2014)

Ah oui, ça me parle, je l'ai déjà vu. Je sens que je vais être frustré.


----------



## LukeSkywalker (14 Février 2014)

Pas vu mais j'ai l'impression que c'est un film qui traite d'événement passés.
Peut être un film basé sur des faits réels?


----------



## momo-fr (14 Février 2014)

LukeSkywalker a dit:


> Pas vu mais j'ai l'impression que c'est un film qui traite d'événement passés.
> Peut être un film basé sur des faits réels?


Bonne piste mais ça reste romancé.






















Avec ces indices je pense que tu vas trouver ​


----------



## LukeSkywalker (14 Février 2014)

On peut voir clairement Robert Redford sur la dernière photo mais j'ai trouvé grâce à Google et la photo de l'arrestation par le FBI.

C'est un film de 2012 de et avec Robert Redford qui réuni un gros casting avec entre autre Shia Laboeuf, Susan Sarandon, Nick Nolte et Anna Kendrick.
Le film s'appel Sous surveillance ou The company you keep en VO.

Critique moyenne apparemment.





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h24 ----------

Attention film culte!


----------



## momo-fr (15 Février 2014)

Essaye de mettre des images un peu plus petites&#8230; ça passera mieux.

Pour ton film c'est une vieillerie de 1995,
avec messieurs Johnny Depp et Christopher Walken.
Film de John Badham qui a réalisé "La fièvre du samedi soir" entre autre (il est maintenant dans les séries TV US).

Il s'agit de Meurtre en suspens (Nick of Time)






Jamais vu&#8230; c'est bien pour un film culte ? 
​


----------



## LukeSkywalker (15 Février 2014)

Effectivement c'est bien meurtre en suspens.
Très très bon film qui joue le compte à rebours du début à la fin. Walken est top comme toujours et Johnny deep aussi. L'image par contre a pris un coup de vieux, je pensais que c'était plus vieux que 1995.

Pour la taille des images je ne sais pas trop, je fais tout à partir de mon iphone. Je stream les films qui sont sur ma time capsule, en fait des captures d'écran et les host les images sur hostingpics. J'essayerai d'autres types de liens la prochaine fois. 

A ton tour!


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Février 2014)

Dans hostingpics il y a un menu déroulant pour redimensionner les images


----------



## momo-fr (15 Février 2014)

Changeons de continent


























​


----------



## bompi (15 Février 2014)

On dirait bien l'Orient, avec plein de gens fourbes et cruels. Il semble que l'on roule à gauche, donc plutôt Hong Kong (ou Macao, voire Singapour mais ça m'étonnerait) ou alors le Japon. Mais je trouve une ambiance plutôt chinoise que nippone.


----------



## momo-fr (15 Février 2014)

bompi a dit:


> On dirait bien l'Orient, avec plein de gens fourbes et cruels. Il semble que l'on roule à gauche, donc plutôt Hong Kong (ou Macao, voire Singapour mais ça m'étonnerait) ou alors le Japon. Mais je trouve une ambiance plutôt chinoise que nippone.


C'est effectivement chinois&#8230; de Hong Kong.


























Autre indice : le titre par chez nous figure dans une des précédentes photos&#8230; à l'origine ce n'était pas ça du tout.
C'est produit par quelqu'un de connu&#8230;

Ça devient plus facile&#8230; non ? ​


----------



## momo-fr (17 Février 2014)

Apparemment pas d'amateur de cinéma asiatique dans la salle ?

Un dernier indice tout cuit avec une recherche Google image 






:rateau:  :rateau:​


----------



## da capo (17 Février 2014)

momo-fr a dit:


> Un dernier indice tout cuit avec une recherche Google image



C'est pas interdit ?

J'ai pas lu les règles ? (en fait, non)


----------



## LukeSkywalker (17 Février 2014)

Watchmen! Lol


----------



## bompi (17 Février 2014)

da capo a dit:


> C'est pas interdit ?
> 
> J'ai pas lu les règles ? (en fait, non)


C'est pas trop dans l'idée du fil, à vrai dire.


----------



## da capo (20 Février 2014)

Donc, personne pour dire qu'il s'agit de Accident

Pas facile à trouver ! j'ai cherché des titres avec des notions d'heure d'abord&#8230; pour rien. Puis voiture, accident ; pas facile&#8230;
Surtout en cherchant des films asiatiques !

C'est ça ?

PS : google image n'a rien donné pour moi.
PS 2 : ça vaut quoi, le film ?


----------



## momo-fr (20 Février 2014)

C'est bien Accident de Soi Cheang.
Avec Louis Koo (acteur fétiche de Johnnie To - Drug War entre autre), Richie Ren, Shui-Fan Fung&#8230;
Film produit par Johnnie To.






C'est un film plutôt classique dans son genre, violence et esprits corrompus,
lenteur et simplicité puis démesure et action&#8230; bref du cinéma asiatique&#8230;
si on aime, sinon ça peu paraître surfait, j'aime la plastique et le montage des films asiatique d'action / thriller.
On y trouve des traces d'humour british mélangé à la cruauté sociale et physique de l'asie,
pas mal de clins d'&#339;il au cinéma occidental et aux maîtres du genre.
Enfin, j'aime bien les réalisations de Johnnie To et son épure stylistique dans ses films les plus personnels.  

A toi la main Da capo&#8230; ​


----------



## da capo (21 Février 2014)

momo-fr a dit:


> A toi la main Da capo



Je ne serai pas très dispo aujourd'hui. Mais les images ne tarderont pas.


----------



## da capo (21 Février 2014)

Allez hop, est-ce que cette énigme tiendra plus de 1 heure ?


----------



## bompi (22 Février 2014)

Ça fait irrésistiblement penser à un film italien, de Federico F., avec Marcello M. et Anita E.
Avec entre autres le personnage Paparazzo, au patronyme passé nom commun (encore que les francophones l'emploient au pluriel, assez bêtement (les autres, je ne sais pas)).

Bref, je pense à *La Dolce Vita (1960)*.


----------



## da capo (22 Février 2014)

Tu penses bien.

Bravo.

A toi la main


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2014)

SAS


----------



## bompi (22 Février 2014)

Je reviens avec un film vers 23h00.


----------



## momo-fr (23 Février 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Je reviens avec un film vers 23h00.


Il a l'air très bien ton film un peu long non ?


----------



## Berthold (23 Février 2014)

ça dépend. 23h de quel jour ? :rose:


----------



## bompi (23 Février 2014)

Bin... en fait je suis désolé mais le temps passe et je n'aurai guère le moyen d'être suffisamment assidu d'ici à vendredi (vacances, escapades etc.) :rose:

Donc je vous laisse la main.


----------



## momo-fr (24 Février 2014)

Bompi ça sent la "poudreuse" tout ça non ? 

Puisque tu le demandes un film plutôt facile.

















Indice : ce n'est pas un film russe ​


----------



## rabisse (25 Février 2014)

Plutôt facile... :mouais:

Bon, il m'apparaît un assemblage hétéroclite entre les apparences iroquoises de certains, les morphologies africaines des autres, une nature de type tempéré et le shaman sud-américain à peau d'ours qui veut rendre au monsieur indo-européen, de dos, son jeton de caddie.

Film fantastique?


----------



## momo-fr (25 Février 2014)

Rien de fantastique, c'est un film naturaliste et historique&#8230; sauf que pour le coup c'est une sacrée histoire fantastique ! ​


----------



## LukeSkywalker (25 Février 2014)

Les trois bateaux font forcément penser à ceux de Christophe Colomb mais pas celui de Ridley Scott. 
Sinon, je n'ai pas vu ce film...


----------



## bompi (25 Février 2014)

Ce serait le film de Terrence Malick, Le Nouveau Monde ?


----------



## momo-fr (26 Février 2014)

C'est bien Le nouveau monde de Terrence Malick.
Avec Colin Farrell, Christian Bale, Q'Orianka Kilcher&#8230;






J'aime bien ce que fait monsieur Malick (La Ligne rouge, Les Moissons du ciel, La Balade sauvage),
une excellente mise en lumière, des cadrages superbes et un naturalisme toujours très présent.

A toi la main&#8230; le vacancier. ​


----------

